# ***January Jellybeans***~ 35 BABY GIRLS & 23 BABY BOYS BORN ~***



## naomicourt

*If you had your baby in JANUARY 2011 come and join us over at the JELLYBEAN MUMMIES thread
*
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/494836-january-jellybean-mummies.html


****Late December****

*24th*
:pink:Hodbert:pink:  Holly Laura ~ 19/12/10 ~ 7lb 4oz

*25th*
:blue:Waiting2bMommy:blue: Levi David ~ 23/12/10 ~ 9lbs 4oz

*26th*
:blue:naomicourt:blue: Bryce James ~ 27/12/10 ~ 9lb 5oz
:pink:JenJen79:pink: Mia Jasmine Kimberly ~ 23/12/10 ~

*30th*
:pink:MissAma:pink: Dara Maria Tea Ottosson ~ 11/12/2010 ~ 
lynney
:pink:ama:pink: Amabella Elizabeth ~ 28/12/10 ~ 8lb 8oz

*31st*
:blue:2016:blue: Stewart David Kevin ~ 26/11/2010 ~ 6lb 6oz
Sandie_Cali
:angel:Littlechimpma:angel:
babyplease81
:pink:rcbrown08:pink: Jade Abrielle ~ 09/12/2010 ~ 5lb 11oz
:pink:LuckyStarr:pink: Isobel Grace Peebles ~31/12/10 ~ 7lb 7oz
Freebird


****January****


*1st*
sophia2010
:pink:justthestart:pink: Madeline Lucy ~ 24/12/10 ~ 9lb
chloepants
waitingon#4
ladyvgw
Lynsay
:pink:WanaBaba Elizabeth:pink: ~ 29/12/10 ~
:blue:sar35:blue: Joe ~ 01/12/10 ~ 6lb 5oz
Evie Grace~05/11/10~2lb 13.5oz :pink::pink:Angelblue:pink::pink: Georgia May~ 05/11/10 ~3lb 13oz
:yellow:spinneybaby:yellow:

*2nd*
:blue:Mystique26:blue: Jake Nicholas ~ 28/12/10 ~ 7lb 6oz
nightlyflower
:blue:myk's mummy:blue:
Sabra
:pink:Lostunicorn:pink: Jennifer Phoebe ~10/12/10 ~
:pink:pinkie77:pink:
:pink:Tanara:pink: (Fayth Lee Rose Duda)
rocksy2185
RaeVelez
:pink:22jew:pink:

*3rd*
:blue:Samaraj:blue: Aiden Brian ~ 04/01/11 ~ 8lb 3oz 

Sabra
:pink:purplekisses:pink: Zahra Ma'at-Sekhmet ~ 28/12/10 ~ 6lbs 12.7oz
emmalouise079
:pink:Tilliepink:pink: Baby Girl ~ 21/12/10 ~ 7lb 10oz
:blue:Expat:blue:
MrsRowe
:pink:forget me not:pink: Frances Elizabeth ~ 17/01/11 ~ 8lb 9oz 
Leiladagreat
:blue:MrsPhez:blue: Dexter James Brian ~17/01/11 ~ 8lb 3oz
:blue:smiffy85:blue: Toby George ~ 06/01/10 ~ 7lb 1oz

*4th*
fawkesymomma
:pink:rocksy2185:pink: Jamie-Rose ~ 01/1/11 ~ 7lb 7 oz
PinkEmily
jmbbf

*5th*
Maybenextimex
MimiUK
okciv
plum
dollyminxture
:pink:Central Perk:pink: Hazel Thelma ~ 11/1/2011 ~ 7lb 11oz
:blue:Noodlejuice:blue: Jasper Anthony Evans ~ 12/01/11 ~ 8lbs oz

*6th*
usmcwife88
Misstiff&bby1
Lui246
dawnmichelle
1stTimeJo
JA1988
:pink:Rosykk:pink:
:blue:jms895:blue: Alexander James ~ 31/12/10 ~ 6lb 13oz
:pink:jessabella:pink: Olivia Marcella ~ 27/12/10 ~
:pink:LittleMrs:pink: Holly ~ 13/01/11 ~ 8lbs 9oz 

:blue:m22b:blue:
:pink:milamummy:pink:

*7th*
DollyPolly
:pink:ButtonJessie:pink: Lola Wren ~ 03/12/2010 ~ 4lb 15oz
hope07
Tadpole2010
:blue:destinyfaith :blue:
:pink:Shabutie:pink: Amara ~ 28/12/10 ~7lbs 11oz

*8th*
SweetMummmy2b
ChangeChoices
leigh568
CuddleBug
:blue:Maffie:blue:
:blue:Fraggles:blue: Jacob~ 06/01/11 ~ 7lb 9oz

*9th*
:blue:mommyB:blue: Adrian ~10/01/11 ~ 9lbs 5oz
gcgal10
flossie1983
:pink:Neko:pink: Avery Elizabeth ~ 30/12/10 ~ 7lbs 11oz
:pink:MrsEngland:pink: Delilah Grace ~ 26/12/10
littlebopeep
Liz2
StrawberryJam
:pink:blessed:pink: Sarai ~ 30/12/10 ~

*10th*
Jenn1983
:blue:lovealittle1:blue: Kieran James ~ 30/12/10 ~ 6lb 12oz
jaala
snowy-willow

*11th*
amym
:pink:MrsMurphy2Be:pink:
:pink:pinkneon:pink: Erikah Michelle ~ 7/12/10
:pink:sez:pink:
klcuk3
despereaux
:pink:boobaby:pink:
Shabutie
:blue:ttcgeordie:blue:
:pink:keli:pink:

*12th*
:pink:Jolene:pink: Mackenzie Natalie ~ 30/12/10 ~ 7lb 8oz
emdeb
mamaxm
cupc4kes
:pink:Faff&Fidget:pink: Madison Skye ~ 11/12/10 ~ 5lb 8oz
:pink:jojo-m:pink: Fearne Carmen Cooper ~ 18/01/11 ~ 8lb 5oz

*13th*
:blue:louloubabs:blue: Rafe ~ 20/01/11 ~ 9lbs 13oz
leanne_darla
weese17
kcw81
kcgarcia
:pink:mum2be2011:pink: Hayley Anne Sarah Yates ~ 19/01/11 ~ 8lb 10oz
staceymy

*14th*
BabyO
wishing4bub#3
Mabel123
:blue:Lorts:blue: Axel ~ 07/01/11 ~ 8lb 10oz

*15th*
Tracie87
sounderella
cadippoz
Hispirits
MrsMcT
:blue:xLuciax:blue: Alejandro ~ 04/01/11 ~ 7lb 5oz 
leash27
katie d
:pink:abstersmum:pink: Amelia Elizabeth ~ 26/01/11 ~ 7lbs 8oz 
:pink:bigbetty:pink: Francesca Margaret ~ 28/01/11 ~ 7lbs 9ozs
blinkybaby

*16th*
:blue:emilyp83:blue: ~Louie Leslie Gregory ~ 07/12/10 ~5lb 4oz
cdejdemommy
Peelprincess
Abi&Bump_x
TripleB
kezia
:pink:beccybobeccy:pink: Sofia Joy Amesbury ~ 29/01/11 ~ 6 lbs 12.5oz
~TLC~
:blue:millward329:blue: Michael ~ 28/01/11 ~ 8lb 1oz
Thewrightsway

*17th*
:pink:JaymeeBee :pink: Peyton ~ 10/01/11 ~ 7lb 7oz
kazpeza
June_Sprite74
PaulaLondon
GemmaRobinson
Bryzanne
:blue:Becky123:blue: Owen Rhys ~ 24/12/10 ~ 5lb 8oz
:yellow:noja:yellow:
cazza29

*18th*
shlindz
nickyd074
Lucky777
Missy8004
Megan<3
emilyp83
:blue:Missy8004:blue:
:blue:Surprise:blue:
:pink:Blondie007:pink:

*19th*
:pink:manda22:pink:
flubdub
stacie-leigh
LilLil
Zoex89x
kelandkids
:pink:Disneydancr:pink: Madison Rose ~ 04/01/11 ~ 6lb 15oz

*20th*
suzie_q
Niamh's mummy
Dales Girl
hopefuljaners
:pink:Megan<3:pink
:blue:tinkerbellfan:blue: (Finley)
:yellow:Reds05:yellow:

*21st*
MrsAnt
lumpy
cyclura
xxshonaxx
:pink:Lou229:pink: Niamh Kathryn~ 23/01/11 ~ 7lb 14oz
sugarwag

*22nd*
:pink:lauren-kate:pink:
magpie_mind
:angel:tryforbaby2:angel:
fluffyblue
Zanny
NatandChris
Ashtons mummy
LyannaJodiw

*23rd*
Xiaoju
skymommy08
:blue:playgirl666:blue:
FlippyChick
:blue:shellyhunny:blue: Charlie Thomas ~27/01/11 ~ 6lb 12.5oz
Natsku
Peachypoo
:blue:mrs_park:blue: Isaac James ~ 30/01/11 ~ 9lb 6oz

*24th*
HayleyJJ
Reds05
marmite
maaybe2010
rubylei
rose1221
Olliemummy85
bekki_d18
saz140
debbie7155
polkadot
:pink:peonies:pink:

*25th*
wifey29
jellybabynic
rose1221
The3Bears
Lucretia
Mandattc3
rachelfoxt
babyloulou
DJ987
WarrensMummy
:blue:Wewantourmush:blue: Ruben Alexander ~ 20/01/11 ~ 7lb 13oz
kerry1904
:blue:Lucky.M:blue:
:pink:liz1979:pink:

*26th*
jenkinskay
AliBoo
Vanilla77
princessjulia
laurbagss
poppy
CARTER157
:blue:bekki_d18:blue:

*27th*
:pink:iprettii:pink: Cianna Alicia ~ 28/01/11
charliekitty
charliemidge
Abi&Bump_x
tink23

*28th*
icedtea_gal
Smiler79
uw12
leximo
VGibssplintrofhope
henbear01
meg79
:blue:20YR 1ST BABY:blue:

*29th*
winegums
blimpy1976
Shauna19
kell
:blue:Char.due.jan:blue:

*30th*
LuvMyBoys
Clare1981
britt19
emzie_xox
3011busyyear
:blue:Mom 2B:blue: Quinlan Matthew Stephen ~ 10/10/11 ~ 5lb 3oz
:pink:rabbitswife10:pink:

*31st*
roxanne_voc
LuvMyBoys


Smiffy85 = Leanne from Nottingham
Little Mrs = Tracy from Chesterfield in Derbyshire#
Millward329 = Susie from Lancaster
Mom 2B- Laura from Ontario, Canada
Joj-m =Jo from Sheffield
Hodbert = Lisa, from Wigan in UK, but living in San Jose, California.
jms895= Jade from Nottingham
Faff&Fidget = Sam from Leicester but living near Wisbech
Lauren-kate = Lauren in Manchester
Sar35 = Sarah from Deal, Kent
Mum2be = Rachael, Cheshire
Beccybobeccy = Beccy, Bristol
naomicourt = Naomi Court from Essex
​:pink:


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone, 

I thought I would start a thread for the Jellybeans in second tri as a few of us have reached or are approaching 12 weeks. :happydance:

See you all over here soon. :hugs::flower:


----------



## SisterRose

! congrats and welcome to second tri. First 2011 babies!


----------



## Jox

Welcome Jellybeans!! Wow 2011!!! xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

Eek! January is already here! Congrats and welcome to 2nd Trimester! :D


You have alot of things to look forward to! I love/loved 2nd trimester!

You get to find out the :pink:sex:blue::yellow: of your baby which will put you on - :cloud9::happydance:
You will start to get :baby:baby brain:baby: if you haven't already! :shrug: :dohh:
You'll have lots of support! :hugs:
You won't be feeling as :sleep: as much... unless you're like me and :sleep:non-stop! :haha:
Your hormones will rage!:growlmad::hissy::gun:
You might start to hate :sex:
You're 1/3rd closer to seeing your babies! :crib:
You'll wish your husband did more of this - :laundry::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing:
You'll either be getting ready to have or will have your baby shower! :mail:
Expect alot of advise from these people - :jo: and look at them like this :huh::saywhat:
Expect a whole lot more of this - :cry: & :munch: :pizza::loo:
Expect alot of women around you getting pregnant as well, you seem to have passed on the baby dust! - :dust:
It will feel like your baby is doing this inside of your belly - :muaha: :yipee::headspin::ninja::juggle::loopy:
No more of this - :sick: :wine::beer:

Ok... I think I've had enough fun with the emoticons. :rofl: Lol.!

WELCOME!!! TO 2nd TRI!!! :D


----------



## hodbert

Hey I just saw that the Jellybeans have been brought over, yey and thanks Naomi!

Thank you to 2nd tri ladies for the welcome and the great emiticon fun :rofl: love it!

Am so excited to be in 2nd tri and looking fwd to it being a slightly calmer tri than 1st!


----------



## naomicourt

Thanks for the welcome girls! :flower:

Lets hope we have a nice easy second tri with no sickness Hogbert. :hugs:

So who else is coming over???


----------



## xLuciax

Cant wait to join my fellow jellybeans in less than 2 weeks time I love the 2nd tri threads it seems more positive over here hurry up 12 weeks!! Xxx


----------



## vaniilla

first 2011 babies! :happydance: welcome to second tri!!!


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> Thanks for the welcome girls! :flower:
> 
> Lets hope we have a nice easy second tri with no sickness Hogbert. :hugs:
> 
> So who else is coming over???

Naomi - Hogbert :rofl: cheers hun!!! I know Hodberts not a usual name (its a mix of mine n hubbys surnames) but theres no need for the hog addition!!!:haha:

And yes no sickness would be nice! Can't wait for all the JB's to graduate too!


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome girls! :flower:
> 
> Lets hope we have a nice easy second tri with no sickness Hogbert. :hugs:
> 
> So who else is coming over???
> 
> Naomi - Hogbert :rofl: cheers hun!!! I know Hodberts not a usual name (its a mix of mine n hubbys surnames) but theres no need for the hog addition!!!:haha:
> 
> And yes no sickness would be nice! Can't wait for all the JB's to graduate too!Click to expand...

:dohh: he he sorry. :blush: Its the baby brain!! Honestly I am getting so much wrong these days. :haha:


----------



## naomicourt

I have my 12 week scan on Wednesday! Yipee, can't wait to see how much baby has grown! :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi jj's I'll be over here in a few weeks time :happydance:


----------



## hodbert

Hurry up ladies, I'm so loneleeeeeee :( !!


----------



## drea2904

Wow!! Welcome all the jellybeans.xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow january 2011 babies already :happydance: how lovely!!!

Welcome ladies and wishing you all congratulations on your pregnancies, hope u all have a very happy & healthy 9 months :wave: x


----------



## rcbrown08

Hi Ladies! When are we supposed to move over to 2nd tri? I keep seeing conflicting information. I'm ready to come but don't want to come too soon!


----------



## hodbert

rcbrown08 said:


> Hi Ladies! When are we supposed to move over to 2nd tri? I keep seeing conflicting information. I'm ready to come but don't want to come too soon!

Hi RC not sen you post in aaages! Hope uv been ok!

I think 13 weeks is technically 2nd tri but some people move over beforehand as 1st tri doesnt always feel relevant anymore. Come join me! :haha:


----------



## KittyVentura

Wow! Jellybeans already? Welcome to the land of gender scans and movements xx


----------



## babyplease81

I'm so happy to finally be here! This is my first post in second tri! :happydance:
It's such a relief to finally be done with first tri and relax a bit :happydance:
At my 12 week nuchal scan doc said he is 90% sure LO is a GIRL!!! Can't wait to confirm at my 20 week scan.

Hello to everyone and can't wait to go through all this with you all :hugs:
1/3 of the way done for those of us who just came over.. yay!


----------



## rcbrown08

hodbert said:


> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! When are we supposed to move over to 2nd tri? I keep seeing conflicting information. I'm ready to come but don't want to come too soon!
> 
> Hi RC not sen you post in aaages! Hope uv been ok!
> 
> I think 13 weeks is technically 2nd tri but some people move over beforehand as 1st tri doesnt always feel relevant anymore. Come join me! :haha:Click to expand...

Hi Hodbert! I've been stalking but haven't been posting. I've been doing well, thanks for asking. Ready to start feeling baby move. Its getting harder to hide my little bump as I get further along. This is my 2nd so I'm showing a bit sooner than I did with my first. I haven't told my parents yet as I'd like to tell them in person but won't see them until the 17th of July. Seems like its taking forever. Once I tell them though I won't care about telling everyone else. Can't wait to finally come out of hiding! :winkwink:

How have you been? I noticed that you will be moving to CA. Hopefully you will like it better than you do NY. I can't imagine being pregnant for the first time and living in a new country without family nearby. I live in Chicago without family and its rough, but at least I can seem them several times a year without planning a major overseas trip. I hope things get better for your soon. By the way, saw your bump pic and its lovely! :thumbup: I'll be joining you over here soon, yay 2nd tri!!! :happydance:

Rachel


----------



## sar35

is it too early for me to come over?


----------



## hodbert

Hey Rachel, glad you're doing well! Yes the move to CA is set and it looks like it might be in August, about two weeks before we go home to UK for a visit, not that we like to be busy or anything!! I'm getting very stressed out with it all though, had a mini fit last night with hubby thinking about it all!

Sar ppl tend to migrate over between 12 & 13 weeks, whenever you feel ready really. A lot of times 1st tri doesn't apply to you so u might as well hop on over! I'm still reading and posting in 1st tri a bit, I'd be pretty much talking to myself otherwise...although that wld be for the best atm :haha:


----------



## LuckyStarr

hodbert said:


> Hurry up ladies, I'm so loneleeeeeee :( !!


I am coming over now Hodbert! I cant wait any longer and it just seems so much more positive over here in 2nd Tri!

How are you feeling? I feel great again now  Had my scan yesterday and everything went great! :cloud9:

Lucy x x x x


----------



## hodbert

LuckyStarr said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hurry up ladies, I'm so loneleeeeeee :( !!
> 
> 
> I am coming over now Hodbert! I cant wait any longer and it just seems so much more positive over here in 2nd Tri!
> 
> How are you feeling? I feel great again now  Had my scan yesterday and everything went great! :cloud9:
> 
> Lucy x x x xClick to expand...

Yeyyyyy!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Soo excited! Lol, v sad!! :blush: It's lovely over here I have to admit, altho I do miss the JB girlies! So pleased for you about your scan, did u get some piccys? I've just had to put my next scan back a week :growlmad: although I shouldnt really be mad as its because we're going to California house hunting for our move in August! Plus there's more chance we'll get to know sex then, but still, I don't wanna wait a week!! :hissy:

I've been so over the top emotional lately, I've seriously cried every day over such stupid things! It's terrible and I feel really bad for poor hubby :blush:


----------



## Central Perk

ooh HELLOOOOOO!!!! My pregnancy tracker on FF had me as being in the second trimester today???

This is my second baby and I am definitely feeling flutters already, i am shocked but so pleased. 

Can't wait for proper movements. I don't think we'll find out the sex, Hubby definitely doesn't want to!

Ahh I'm so excited!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

Hi Ladies, nice to see some more of you over here! :flower:

I had my dating scan today and am now due on Boxing day!! :happydance:


----------



## justthestart

naomicourt said:


> Hi Ladies, nice to see some more of you over here! :flower:
> 
> I had my dating scan today and am now due on Boxing day!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 93298

Wow you have been put forward hun how exciting! I'm so pleased that your scan went well! Hopefully I will see all you ladies in here soon! Scan on Friday and I'm so scared! X x


----------



## LuckyStarr

I have been getting madly emotional too hodbert lol. I have two sleep suits on my chair in the lounge that i bought after the scan and everytime i looked at them last night I welled up :cry: LOL My hubby just looks at me as if i am bonkers:shrug:

Here is a pic of my scan at 12w3d I love it :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessed

I'm trying to decide if I'll come over here in a few days... or next week! decisions decisions..... lol


----------



## xLuciax

blessed said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'll come over here in a few days... or next week! decisions decisions..... lol

Blessed! I read that ur puerto rican I'm so happy there's another Latina in jelly beans!!!! I'm Colombian :-D argh I'm getting so impatient I wanna come to second tri nowwwww but have to wait till next Thursday :-( I'm 11 weeks tomorrow


----------



## hodbert

Oh my god I am soooo tired and chey today! Got home from work at 3pm and went straight to bed! Al down my legs, my whole back and below bump just aches like crazy!! Now need to go cook tea, but cant be bothered moving my ass!

Naomi - yey for dates being put forward, that means ur only 2 days behind me! And great scan pic

Luckystarr lovely piccy too! Its all so exciting! And my emotions r just ridiculous atm!!

We :sex: last night and I could def feel something going on in there afterwards, there were loads of flutterings. Hubby looked thrilled, bless!


----------



## blessed

xLuciax said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I'll come over here in a few days... or next week! decisions decisions..... lol
> 
> Blessed! I read that ur puerto rican I'm so happy there's another Latina in jelly beans!!!! I'm Colombian :-D argh I'm getting so impatient I wanna come to second tri nowwwww but have to wait till next Thursday :-( I'm 11 weeks tomorrowClick to expand...

I read your name Lucia and "guessed" you were Latina as well. WooHoo! We got some spices in the house! haha :) 

I am possibly 12 weeks on Saturday... we'll find out for sure on Friday :happydance: I would love to come over to 2nd tri then... it seems like such a happier little world over here! But I'm not sure if I need to wait until the 13 weeks.... :wacko:


----------



## xLuciax

hodbert said:


> Oh my god I am soooo tired and chey today! Got home from work at 3pm and went straight to bed! Al down my legs, my whole back and below bump just aches like crazy!! Now need to go cook tea, but cant be bothered moving my ass!
> 
> Naomi - yey for dates being put forward, that means ur only 2 days behind me! And great scan pic
> 
> Luckystarr lovely piccy too! Its all so exciting! And my emotions r just ridiculous atm!!
> 
> We :sex: last night and I could def feel something going on in there afterwards, there were loads of flutterings. Hubby looked thrilled, bless!

Hehe I heard orgasm actually massages the baby so I guess baby liked it lol


----------



## justthestart

Hi girls I sort of hovered on the 1st tri thread cause it got so busy but if you all remember me I had my scan today and everything was perfect baby dated a couple of days earlier so now due January 1st! I'm so pleased and relieved! I think I'll flit between here and first for a few more days and as I am not sure when I am allowed over here!x


----------



## jms895

OOohhhh I am nearly 12 weeks ladies can move over then :D


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi 2nd tri JJ's - I will be moving over here officially on Monday but thought I would post my dumb question of the day here as I think most of us have had scans already........ I had mine on Tuesday and the more I look at it - it really looks like :baby: has no legs. have a look at my avatar. So I have looked at other ppl's scan pics too and a lot of them look the same - no legs? So where are the legs? There were definatley legs moving around on the screen?


----------



## jms895

Lovealittle one, not had my scan yet but Caine's scan was like that too at 12 weeks. 20 weeks will make a huge difference :D Dont worry x


----------



## hodbert

Aw lovealittle1 ur scan pics so cute! Legs were maybe moving around so they blurred and you cant see them on pic?

PS I'm 14 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Thanks hodbert - that makes sense and happy 14 weeks to you!!!


----------



## naomicourt

Ahh cute scan pic lovealittle1. :thumbup:

Wahoo 14 weeks Hodbert :happydance: It wont be long before you start feeling your baby move.


----------



## lovealittle1

Ill officially be here in 2 days!! :happydance:


----------



## jmbbf

hey ladies thought id pop over and say hi, i was put back a day on my NT scan yesterday due jan 5th now, am i allowed over or should i wait another week?xx


----------



## Angelblue

Heeellllllooooooo I'm coming over to 2nd tri now with my little twinnys still cant believe it! :happydance: Can you change my due date on front page to 1/1/11 now - thaaaanks!

Gettin a bit of an obvious bump now last few days will post pic later. Here's my scan photos again... hee hee! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12wks 5days Scan A & B 2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## hodbert

Yey Angelblue!! Welcome to 2nd tri!! :hugs:

mbbf, theres no set date, just come over when you're ready!

Lovealittle1, get ur butt over here!!


----------



## Angelblue

Wahoo I'm so excited to be here YAY! :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

Angelblue said:


> Heeellllllooooooo I'm coming over to 2nd tri now with my little twinnys still cant believe it! :happydance: Can you change my due date on front page to 1/1/11 now - thaaaanks!
> 
> Gettin a bit of an obvious bump now last few days will post pic later. Here's my scan photos again... hee hee! :cloud9:

Wow congrats on your brilliant news! I would love to have twins! :happydance:

I bet you will be having them in December wont you. I'm hoping to have mine before Christmas as I would love to have baby's 1st Christmas this year! :)


----------



## jms895

Angelblue I am soooo jealous of your twinnies :cloud9:


----------



## Angelblue

Yeah I reckon we'll have them by Christmas, because my dd 1/1/11 is 40 weeks but I've been told twins are full term at 38 wks which takes me to 18/12/10 so I am sure they will probably induce me before Christmas - aaahhh scary! Amazing though! :cloud9: cant wait to see them again on weds


----------



## MissAma

Hello ladies! Found you!

Feels great to be in this forum, doesn't it?

Here's Little Human Being at his 1:20000 risk results scan and here's his huge mama :)
 



Attached Files:







bump 008.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









12+2 027.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PinkEmily

Its my scan day tomorrow!!!!!!!!! 

Can't wait to find out what our due date is, I worked it out to be the same as in my ticker, but the midwife thinks im 14 weeks 2days.

Now i just need to get a full bladder for 10:30 tomorrow, my body drinks most of the water i drink so will take a few pints i think.


----------



## WanaBaba

Hey could my EDD be changed to 1/1/11 please, had my scan and now due new years day :) Sooo excited!
Will post pics as love showing them off cos they just amaze me hehe :)
 



Attached Files:







100_0666.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9









100_0667.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3









100_0672.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PinkEmily

lovely pics wanababa!!


----------



## justthestart

Hello ladies!


Just out of interest what did all your babies measure at your scan? Mine was measured at 66mm at nearly 13 weeks?

Also naomi court can you please change my date to the 1st Jan?!

Thanks xx


----------



## JenJen79

Hi all, had my 12 week scan and they moved my due date forwards to 26th December so working on that I am 14 weeks today and into the second trimester! Lets hope the sickness / nausea / tiredness goes away soon ;-))

Also, has anyone else felt movements yet - I think I have felt flutterings since about 11 weeks but not sure if I'm imagining it! My mum said she felt movements with my brother from 10 weeks (and shes a vet so has some idea what to expect)?


----------



## pinkie77

Please can I be moved to 5th January?

I've started coming over here a bit more now x x


----------



## hodbert

Hey to all the JB's who have moved over!!! :happydance: We're getting busier over here now :)

Lovely pics wanababa!!!

PinkEmily, let us know how ur scan goes tomorrow!

Just been to watch the footy, not good and hubbys in a sulk now so I'm gonna go have a nap and leave him to it i think! :haha: So much for feeling better in 2nd tri! I'm still just as tired, threw up on friday night and nearly agin last night and my hair and skin are shockingly bad!!


----------



## WanaBaba

justthestart said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> 
> Just out of interest what did all your babies measure at your scan? Mine was measured at 66mm at nearly 13 weeks?
> 
> Also naomi court can you please change my date to the 1st Jan?!
> 
> Thanks xx

Hi at 12wks 4 days it was 61mms from ctr and the head circumference was 81mms. Is this normal for the head? seems big lol xx


----------



## WanaBaba

Well im back from the hospital, had an appointment as i have been having brown discharge, had an internal exam done, ouch!! She said cervix was closed and everything felt fine. Had swabs done. Got a scan on tuesday to check baby is ok. Hope everything is ok x


----------



## naomicourt

justthestart said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> 
> Just out of interest what did all your babies measure at your scan? Mine was measured at 66mm at nearly 13 weeks?
> 
> Also naomi court can you please change my date to the 1st Jan?!
> 
> Thanks xx

Hi justthestart

My baby was measuring 74mm at 13 weeks & 3 days which is exactly what my Daughter measured! 

I have moved you to the 1st, what a great due date to have! :happydance: xx


----------



## naomicourt

JenJen79 said:


> Hi all, had my 12 week scan and they moved my due date forwards to 26th December so working on that I am 14 weeks today and into the second trimester! Lets hope the sickness / nausea / tiredness goes away soon ;-))
> 
> Also, has anyone else felt movements yet - I think I have felt flutterings since about 11 weeks but not sure if I'm imagining it! My mum said she felt movements with my brother from 10 weeks (and shes a vet so has some idea what to expect)?

Yey! You have the same due date as me. :dohh:

I have felt flutters too, usually notice them when I am laying down. I love it! :happydance:

Have you got any scan pics? x


----------



## PinkEmily

WanaBaba said:


> Well im back from the hospital, had an appointment as i have been having brown discharge, had an internal exam done, ouch!! She said cervix was closed and everything felt fine. Had swabs done. Got a scan on tuesday to check baby is ok. Hope everything is ok x

That sounds promising!! Don't worry too much :hugs:


----------



## jms895

MissAma said:


> Hello ladies! Found you!
> 
> Feels great to be in this forum, doesn't it?
> 
> Here's Little Human Being at his 1:20000 risk results scan and here's his huge mama :)

Aww great pic hun and lovely bump :D


----------



## jms895

WanaBaba said:


> Hey could my EDD be changed to 1/1/11 please, had my scan and now due new years day :) Sooo excited!
> Will post pics as love showing them off cos they just amaze me hehe :)

Fab photos, they are really great xx


----------



## Expat

Hey all!! 

Well I decided I would wait until week 13 until I moved over and here I am!! :happydance:

What a wonderful feeling!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## JenJen79

naomicourt said:


> JenJen79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, had my 12 week scan and they moved my due date forwards to 26th December so working on that I am 14 weeks today and into the second trimester! Lets hope the sickness / nausea / tiredness goes away soon ;-))
> 
> Also, has anyone else felt movements yet - I think I have felt flutterings since about 11 weeks but not sure if I'm imagining it! My mum said she felt movements with my brother from 10 weeks (and shes a vet so has some idea what to expect)?
> 
> Yey! You have the same due date as me. :dohh:
> 
> I have felt flutters too, usually notice them when I am laying down. I love it! :happydance:
> 
> Have you got any scan pics? xClick to expand...

Hi Naomi, thanks for your response. Glad someone else is feeling the flutters too!:happydance:

I have got some pics but unforunately can't seem to upload the PDF copy I have at work. Will need to get round to scanning them in at another point in JPEG format. I was amazed by the quality of the scan - we saw littleone moving around, giving big kicks and then later lying down and sucking its thumb. Hubbie was quite moved - don't think he had quite understood there was a baby in there until he saw it on screen (possibly thought I was putting the sickness, nausea and tiredness on for attention :winkwink:).


----------



## PinkEmily

Back from my scan :) I'm due on 28th December.

OMG it was soo amazing. I think the sonographer (sp) woke it up, it was kicking its legs then moved its arms to its face and turned over with its back to us. :cloud9:


----------



## justthestart

If it is your first when do you normally feel flutterings? I can not wait to feel him or her move! Even though I have seen bubs on the scan it still doesnt feel real! Has anyone else got little bumps yet? I thought i had but i think the bloating is going down a little now so its not quite as big as it was! I have a slight bigger tummy but it certainly doesnt look like a baby bump!

xx


----------



## MissAma

I do justthestart, a huge one, look a page behind.

Thanks jms895!

BTW naomi, could you please move my DD? They said the 31st :)


----------



## justthestart

Miss AMA that's a big bump! X


----------



## rcbrown08

Hello lovely ladies. I hope you all are doing well.There are quite a few jellybeans moving over to 2nd tri, time is moving more quickly than I thought. I have been straddling between 1st tri and 2nd. I like 2nd tri but I feel like most of the women are so far ahead of me, everyone seems to be 20 weeks plus. I guess most of the early 2nd tri women are January Jellybeans! :thumbup:

On a positive note my ticker moved up...YAY!!! I'm on the 4th flower!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jms895

PinkEmily said:


> Back from my scan :) I'm due on 28th December.
> 
> OMG it was soo amazing. I think the sonographer (sp) woke it up, it was kicking its legs then moved its arms to its face and turned over with its back to us. :cloud9:

Yay :wohoo: fab news hun xx


----------



## jms895

justthestart said:


> If it is your first when do you normally feel flutterings? I can not wait to feel him or her move! Even though I have seen bubs on the scan it still doesnt feel real! Has anyone else got little bumps yet? I thought i had but i think the bloating is going down a little now so its not quite as big as it was! I have a slight bigger tummy but it certainly doesnt look like a baby bump!
> 
> xx

I was about 15 or 16 weeks with Caine but I am sure I felt something this morning :D


----------



## jms895

Happy 12 weeks to me :D


----------



## rcbrown08

jms895 said:


> Happy 12 weeks to me :D

YAY JMS! Its a wonderful feeling to finally reach 12 weeks. And yay for feeling baby move! :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies - I am 12 weeks today and excited to jump over to 2nd tri officially :happydance:


----------



## ama

i cant find my post so re writting,last friday had my scan:happydance: babies CRL 74mm.HB was 164 bpm sonographer put me at 12 weeks 6 days ,bubs was wriggling so much ,was beyond amazing how much detail was seen ,so in love ,everything is going perfectly with bubs ,now i cant wait untill my 20 week scan:cloud9::blush: hope all you ladies are well,xx :hugs: and sorry if this is a repost,just so excited :blush::cloud9:


----------



## justthestart

great news ama! x


----------



## Expat

Happy 12 weeks to JMS and lovealittle!! Hope you're both well! 

Glad you had a great scan Ama! 

I have slowly started to feel more normal - just wish I didn't get a splitting headache every day. Dr says I have to take half a baby aspirin a day to prevent it so going to buy some today - it's so bad though not sure it's going to help - let's see!! 

Feeling a lot happier than I have in a while! Yay!!!


----------



## justthestart

I didn't get told my babys actual heartbeat measurement we just saw a heartbeat, is that ok do you think? Did everyone else get told the actual measurement? x


----------



## Expat

I'm sure it depends on different scanning people (sonographers?  ) - mine only took it once quickly - with everything else he did it three times and took an average so maybe it's not something that's standard at all? 

x


----------



## pinkie77

I was told but the sonographer person was very attentive to me as they'd forgotten me! I'd been a late addition on the list but not added to hers for some reason.

And I've just had a phonecall asking why I didn't turn up for my nuchal scan yesterday - the one I said I didn't want! I didn't even know anything about it or I would've cancelled it - and I still ended up apologising!


----------



## naomicourt

ama said:


> i cant find my post so re writting,last friday had my scan:happydance: babies CRL 74mm.HB was 164 bpm sonographer put me at 12 weeks 6 days ,bubs was wriggling so much ,was beyond amazing how much detail was seen ,so in love ,everything is going perfectly with bubs ,now i cant wait untill my 20 week scan:cloud9::blush: hope all you ladies are well,xx :hugs: and sorry if this is a repost,just so excited :blush::cloud9:

It's so exciting isn't it. :)

Exactly the same CRL as my baby. :happydance: That is a nice heart rate. I am guessing its a girl. :baby:

x


----------



## hodbert

Wow the JB's are getting busier in 2nd tri now!! :happydance: Congrats lovealittle and JMS on reaching 12 wks and Rachel on your fourth flower! Glad you're feeling better Expat, I know how those headaches feel, some days they feel like they are crashing on my head!! 

I've felt a little more alive today so done loads of housework, my back's killing me now!! I *think* I felt bubs move last night in bed, felt what can only be described as bubbles in my lower tummy. Am very excited and hubby had a big grin when I told him!


----------



## WanaBaba

justthestart said:


> I didn't get told my babys actual heartbeat measurement we just saw a heartbeat, is that ok do you think? Did everyone else get told the actual measurement? x

I didnt get told either hun xx


----------



## Angelblue

Going for another scan today cant wait :happydance: its at 10:00 and they are going to try and determine what type of twins they are, my care plan and try and do the NT scan again (last chance today) and we should get some more photos, I wonder how much they've grown, they were about 55mm last weds.

:happydance:


----------



## Expat

Thanks Hodbert - I can't wait to feel baby, it must have been wonderful! 

Good luck with your scan Angelblue (your gorgeous doggy looks like my brothers so I always think it's his girlfriend - who's 8 months pregnant - talking! ) 

Can I ask you ladies a question? My OB/GYN told me that I should take a baby aspirin every day to stop the headaches (it's got a special name but I've lost the bloody paper) anyway... I went to the pharmacy yesterday and asked for it and the pharmacist asked who it was for. When I told him it was me and I was 13 weeks, he completely lost it and started shouting at me and said that it was disgusting that I was thinking of taking it and that I could give my baby 'Ray's Syndrome' (?) and what is called a 'grey baby' (or something) - I felt like a complete heel - has anyone else been told it's ok??? 

Thank you!! 

xx


----------



## pinkie77

Expat, what a horrible experience :hugs: You was only following medical advice! I believe it's spelled Reye's syndrome and I've heard of it vaguely - it's why asprin is no longer reccomended for under 16's (in the UK, don't know about other countries) I seem to remember but that's about it. Can you get onto your ob/gyn again to clear it up? Hope you find something to get rid of the headaches x x

Loving all the scans, so cute and good luck to Angelblue and anyone else with a scan coming up x x


----------



## Central Perk

Good luck to all the people with scans coming up and yay for us all in the second trimester!

Pinkie77 I believe we are bump buddies!:thumbup:


----------



## pinkie77

Central Perk said:


> Good luck to all the people with scans coming up and yay for us all in the second trimester!
> 
> Pinkie77 I believe we are bump buddies!:thumbup:

Yay! :happydance::hugs::thumbup:

I've woken up in a really good mood today actually, considering I've spent half the morning hoovering bugs (phobic 10 yr old) finding lost keys, pumping up bike tyres and goodness knows what else - all before 8am! Maybe it's finally getting totally past the first 3 months lol


----------



## jms895

Hello lovely ladies! Hope youa re all well?

Scan today at 4pm :wohoo:


----------



## jms895

:hugs: expat!

Angelblue hope all goes ok xx


----------



## Expat

pinkie77 said:


> Expat, what a horrible experience :hugs: You was only following medical advice! I believe it's spelled Reye's syndrome and I've heard of it vaguely - it's why asprin is no longer reccomended for under 16's (in the UK, don't know about other countries) I seem to remember but that's about it. Can you get onto your ob/gyn again to clear it up? Hope you find something to get rid of the headaches x x
> 
> Loving all the scans, so cute and good luck to Angelblue and anyone else with a scan coming up x x

Thanks - I am indeed going to talk to him at my next scan (although it's 3 weeks tomorrow so will just have to hold out! :shrug:)

Yukky mean pharmacist man! 

xx


----------



## jmbbf

hey ladies just coming over today from 1st tri and wanted to say hey :hi: ive also got a quick question i was a lot bigger than i am now last year and had reached my 3 stone mark a week before i got my BFP, i already feel as though i look like ive got a massive bump could i be showing early because of my weight loss and stretched stomach. i know its too early but i thought i felt something this morning was like bubbles and tapping, was probably gas but would have loved it to be bubs. 
anyway hope your all well and its great to finally be over here with you all x


----------



## sez

Hi ladies,
Can I please join you? :cloud9:
I had my 12 week scan yesterday and baby was perfect :happydance:
She said I was exactly 12 weeks (as per my lmp) and baby had a heart rate of 168bpm.
I am looking forward to 2nd tri as it does seem to be much more positive :) 
Here are some piccies of our little bubs (I will post a thread for nub guesses too later on as I have some great nub shots lol)
Sarah x x x
 



Attached Files:







5.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 8









7.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7









8.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6









12.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 5









14.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jojo-m

HI!!!!
Well I'm only just 12 weeks today so not officially in 2nd tri yet but wanted to come dip my toe in on this much happier and more positive forum!!! 

How do I get myself added to the stats list on the front? I'm due 12th Jan.

Getting all excited now, I dare start to think of names and prams and all the exciting stuff! Just waiting for the sickness to disappear and all will be perfect! xx


----------



## naomicourt

jojo-m said:


> HI!!!!
> Well I'm only just 12 weeks today so not officially in 2nd tri yet but wanted to come dip my toe in on this much happier and more positive forum!!!
> 
> How do I get myself added to the stats list on the front? I'm due 12th Jan.
> 
> Getting all excited now, I dare start to think of names and prams and all the exciting stuff! Just waiting for the sickness to disappear and all will be perfect! xx

Hi jojo,

I have added you to the front page. :)

My sickness has just started to go and my energy is picking up! Starting to feel a lot more human now. :happydance:


----------



## justthestart

My sickness went ages ago but I am still really so tired! However I get bad hayfever so I dont know whether this is keeping me awake at night and making me tired! Who knows! I really feel like I am getting a little bump now but still a lot of bloat there as well!


----------



## Expat

Gorgeous pics Sez!! 

Know how you feel Naomicourt! I'm beginning to feel normal too. YAY!!! 

x


----------



## naomicourt

sez said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I please join you? :cloud9:
> I had my 12 week scan yesterday and baby was perfect :happydance:
> She said I was exactly 12 weeks (as per my lmp) and baby had a heart rate of 168bpm.
> I am looking forward to 2nd tri as it does seem to be much more positive :)
> Here are some piccies of our little bubs (I will post a thread for nub guesses too later on as I have some great nub shots lol)
> Sarah x x x

Great pics Sarah. I would say 90% that you have a girl. :baby::flower:


----------



## sez

naomicourt said:


> sez said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Can I please join you? :cloud9:
> I had my 12 week scan yesterday and baby was perfect :happydance:
> She said I was exactly 12 weeks (as per my lmp) and baby had a heart rate of 168bpm.
> I am looking forward to 2nd tri as it does seem to be much more positive :)
> Here are some piccies of our little bubs (I will post a thread for nub guesses too later on as I have some great nub shots lol)
> Sarah x x x
> 
> Great pics Sarah. I would say 90% that you have a girl. :baby::flower:Click to expand...

Thanks so much! Eeeeek I had a gut feeling it might be a girl before the scan lol I will be pleased with a girl or boy but secretly hoping you are right! :blush:


----------



## jms895

Naomi court - could you change my due date to 6th Jan please?

Scan went well, bubs is ok and I am 13 weeks tomorrow :D
xx


----------



## amym

Hi - Naomi could you change my due date to 4th Jan please? Scan today and all well - am now 13w1d!!


----------



## KellyMomma

Hi Ladies xxxx

I had my dating scan on Monday and all is well  i am now officially 12 weeks and i am so excited! xxxx


----------



## ama

cant believe 2nd tri already :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Samaraj

I am 12 +2 and was wondering very nicely as I have had my 12 week scan and my bubs is perfect can I come to 2nd Tri now or should I wait the 5 days????

Thanks Ladies.

P.s Thank you all for the very very lovely welcome :D


----------



## lovealittle1

come on over Samara - I came over at 12 weeks!!


----------



## Samaraj

lovealittle1 said:


> come on over Samara - I came over at 12 weeks!!

REALLY!!! I'm so excited :)


----------



## naomicourt

Yey come on over samaraj. Its so exciting to come over to second tri! :happydance:

I think I spoke to soon about starting to feel better, i feel awful today. :( Really tired and struggled to eat my dinner I felt so sick. :sick:

Has anyone else gone off of tea? I cant drink it at all now, even the smell of it makes me feel sick. :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Hope you feel better soon Naomi!

I am so fat and bloated and bump is really growing, defo look pregnant now and gained 6 pounds!


----------



## emmalouise079

Hi
I've been moved forward a day which puts my due date at 31st Dec! I'd like to stay in January Jellybeans though because i think baby will be late and come in Jan :)
And woohoooo 2nd tri! how exciting!!


----------



## 22jew

How do you get your due date posted in the list ? Ill be moving here to the 2nd trimester Monday. :)


----------



## Samaraj

Just post you DD in here and it will be updated :)


----------



## naomicourt

Yey! Managed to get my Pampers Hamper today. I have been looking around so many different Tesco's stores trying to find it! lol

I think it will come in handy to store nappies and wipes so I don't have to keep going upstairs to change baby. :)

Also you get an olay moisturiser, foundation, eye cream, mascara and lots of money off vouchers.


----------



## Angelblue

naomicourt said:


> Yey! Managed to get my Pampers Hamper today. I have been looking around so many different Tesco's stores trying to find it! lol
> 
> I think it will come in handy to store nappies and wipes so I don't have to keep going upstairs to change baby. :)
> 
> Also you get an olay moisturiser, foundation, eye cream, mascara and lots of money off vouchers.

Ooohh how much is that then?

(New scan pics from wed in my journal by the way if anyone wants to have a look)


----------



## Tanara

<--- Due January 2nd


----------



## jms895

Naomi, I not had mine from Tesco/pampers yet? :(


----------



## naomicourt

Angelblue said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Yey! Managed to get my Pampers Hamper today. I have been looking around so many different Tesco's stores trying to find it! lol
> 
> I think it will come in handy to store nappies and wipes so I don't have to keep going upstairs to change baby. :)
> 
> Also you get an olay moisturiser, foundation, eye cream, mascara and lots of money off vouchers.
> 
> Ooohh how much is that then?
> 
> (New scan pics from wed in my journal by the way if anyone wants to have a look)Click to expand...

It is free with a voucher you will receive from Tesco's if you sign up to Tesco's Baby and Toddler Club https://www.tesco.com/babyclub/ and Pampers Village https://www.pampers.co.uk/en_GB/signup 

This is the link that explains what you get https://www.tescopampers.co.uk/tesco-pampers/index.html

Great scan pics by the way. :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

jms895 said:


> Naomi, I not had mine from Tesco/pampers yet? :(

:( When did you sign up?


----------



## Angelblue

Hey I signed up with them weeks ago but had nothin from tesco!


----------



## Angelblue

Oh it does say...

you will receive your first mailing and your Pampers Hamper voucher within 6-8 weeks (if you are pregnant or have a baby under three months when you receive your first magazine)


----------



## fawkesymomma

A few days late posting here, but I am sooo excited to be in 2nd tri!! The MS is finally starting to go away, and at times I can't believe that I have ever felt this good in my whole life!

We got out NT scan results today, and they fell in the normal range. The stats we got were 1:850 for Downs Syndrome. Is that kind of on the high side? Our other trisomy chances were 1:10,000. I am such a worry wort, it just kind of freaks me out a bit.

BTW, had anyone started shopping for the nursery yet? DH and I have a crib bedding set all picked out and are going to be ordering soon so we can get the paint, and DH can paint the nursery before school starts in late August. Does this seem to early? I'm so nervous about everything right now!


----------



## naomicourt

We are going to start decorating the nursery next month. I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## justthestart

Think we will start doing ours at around 20 weeks I literally can't wait to start buying stuff! I really do think I'm getting a little bump now! Yay! X


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Naomi, I not had mine from Tesco/pampers yet? :(
> 
> :( When did you sign up?Click to expand...

About 3 weeks ago I think.... xx


----------



## jms895

Angelblue said:


> Oh it does say...
> 
> you will receive your first mailing and your Pampers Hamper voucher within 6-8 weeks (if you are pregnant or have a baby under three months when you receive your first magazine)

Ooooh so a while to wait then yet!! Got my mum to be pack yesterday! :D


----------



## LuckyStarr

Hi Ladies!

I need opinions please..... I wasn't going to buy anything other than essential clothes until 20 weeks! However my moses basket is on sale! and i really want it. Do you think i would be tempting fate to buy it and store it at my mums house?

Thanks x x


----------



## jms895

LuckyStarr said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I need opinions please..... I wasn't going to buy anything other than essential clothes until 20 weeks! However my moses basket is on sale! and i really want it. Do you think i would be tempting fate to buy it and store it at my mums house?
> 
> Thanks x x

I didnt buy anything till 20 week scan last time but this time have started buying a few bits. Its up to you hun and how you feel :hugs: xx


----------



## lovealittle1

LuckyStarr said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I need opinions please..... I wasn't going to buy anything other than essential clothes until 20 weeks! However my moses basket is on sale! and i really want it. Do you think i would be tempting fate to buy it and store it at my mums house?
> 
> Thanks x x

Depends if you are superstitious. If you are then don't buy it as it will just give you reason to worry. DH and I are not and therefore we have started buying stuff already and watching the sales. Good Luck xxoo


----------



## LuckyStarr

Thanks ladies i have decided to get it and have it delivered straight to my mums, baby wont even know then LOL... plus my mum bought a moses basket stand last week in a sale and thats hidden at her house too.

x x


----------



## myk's mummy

:happydance: Yay!!! Second Trimester!


----------



## Angelblue

LuckyStarr said:


> Thanks ladies i have decided to get it and have it delivered straight to my mums, baby wont even know then LOL... plus my mum bought a moses basket stand last week in a sale and thats hidden at her house too.
> 
> x x

I've already a moses basket & stand off my mate - its mamas & papas one bargain for £15 and its stood in the lounge! I have just bought another one the same off ebay too but my mums got it at the mo! And we're started buying nappies and wipes too!


----------



## 22jew

Samaraj said:


> Just post you DD in here and it will be updated :)



Thanks so much :) my due date is January 2nd YIPPPPEEEE !!!:happydance:


----------



## blessed

January 9th can't get here soon enough! But even my doctor thinks we might have to take my little coconut out a bit early (i'm high risk) so my chances of being a december baby are high..... I'm in limbo here!


----------



## Sandie_Cali

January 2nd here!!! wooooo hoooooo:happydance:


----------



## MrsPhez

Hey ladies! First post in 2nd tri! So happy to be here, all seems to be going well in there dates got moved forward so now due 5 jan


----------



## boobaby

Hi everyone!
Just a quick post as my due date has slightly changed to 11th Jan (prev 3rd Jan). Can't believe I will have to wait even longer now to meet the little bub!
Please can yo update the list? x


----------



## naomicourt

Yey! Lots more people in second tri now. :happydance:

I was just wondering if any of you had started to think of names yet? I know it is still early but, it is such an important decision I like to get thinking early. :)

I really am stuck though, here are my lists so far:

BOYS

Bryce
Callum
Jenson
Reuben

GIRLS

Scarlett
Grace
Darcey
Maia


----------



## xLuciax

Hey jellys!! Jan jelly beans is sooo quiet now in first tri so I'm gonna come to 2nd tri 2 days early hellooooo


----------



## xLuciax

Hey naomi Juan Jose for a little boy is definate name for girl we are still unsure estefania seems to be lingering at moment but me and OH are re writing lists this weeks to compare names


----------



## LuckyStarr

We are thinking of jake thomas for a boy and isabelle grace for a girl. Naiomi I like callum and grace x x


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies, I'm making the move over to 2nd tri woohoo. Bought some wee baby clothes today, makes things seem more real I think. It's mad to think there's gonna be a little person to fit into them lol. I watched some birthing videos the other day on you tube (with the sound off as OH was trying to sleep), I have to say the whole process isnt pretty lol. Trying to brave it with the sound on lol x


----------



## blessed

palmtree123 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm making the move over to 2nd tri woohoo. Bought some wee baby clothes today, makes things seem more real I think. It's mad to think there's gonna be a little person to fit into them lol. I watched some birthing videos the other day on you tube (with the sound off as OH was trying to sleep), I have to say the whole process isnt pretty lol. Trying to brave it with the sound on lol x

Lol!! I can't watch birthing videos.... they freak me out beyond belief and make me want a c-section! haha


----------



## jms895

Nice names Naoimicourt, I love Darcey too :D

So who has ideas on sex yet? Boy/girl?


----------



## jms895

blessed said:


> palmtree123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I'm making the move over to 2nd tri woohoo. Bought some wee baby clothes today, makes things seem more real I think. It's mad to think there's gonna be a little person to fit into them lol. I watched some birthing videos the other day on you tube (with the sound off as OH was trying to sleep), I have to say the whole process isnt pretty lol. Trying to brave it with the sound on lol x
> 
> Lol!! I can't watch birthing videos.... they freak me out beyond belief and make me want a c-section! hahaClick to expand...

Dont be scared! Be positive its really not that bad, its a beautiful experience! :D I wont lie and say it doesnt hurt, but the better you deal with it and compose yourself the better you make it for yourself :hugs:
It was not HALF as bad as I expected!


----------



## hodbert

Hey Jellybeans! 

I've not posted for a while as with our impending move to California I've been mega busy! Hope everyone is well. We had another doc appt last friday and had a mini scan and bubs was kicking away so all looks good.:thumbup:

I havent bought anything yet apart from a babygro for father's day, we're waiting to find out sex (hopefully July 20th, eek!) before we buy anything. Plus with us moving we;d only have to lug it over the other side of the country!

Anyway, glad to see more of u guys movn over, hope u r all good! :hugs:


----------



## blessed

jms895 said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palmtree123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I'm making the move over to 2nd tri woohoo. Bought some wee baby clothes today, makes things seem more real I think. It's mad to think there's gonna be a little person to fit into them lol. I watched some birthing videos the other day on you tube (with the sound off as OH was trying to sleep), I have to say the whole process isnt pretty lol. Trying to brave it with the sound on lol x
> 
> Lol!! I can't watch birthing videos.... they freak me out beyond belief and make me want a c-section! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Dont be scared! Be positive its really not that bad, its a beautiful experience! :D I wont lie and say it doesnt hurt, but the better you deal with it and compose yourself the better you make it for yourself :hugs:
> It was not HALF as bad as I expected!Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm working on it... lol :) Anybody taking any sort of classes?


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, not thought about names yet, I was sure of the sex last time but not sure this time. Im not looking forward to the birth yet (although the last one was horrendous)

Had a scan yesterday but having another tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## jojo-m

Hi girls how is every one doing? 

I woke up with a bump this morning, I was 25 weeks before this big last time, I can't see how it will go back down now I've woken up with it, it's not like usual afternoon bloat. Oh well best get used to the expanding waist line! 

When did you girls 'pop'? I'm surprised how much sooner it is just because it's my second, and I had him over 4 years ago so you'd think the muscles were back to normal lol x


----------



## palmtree123

I have quite a wee bump too now, its there when I wake up and there is no getting rid of it lol, have to go out and get some maternity trousers as mine just dont fit anymore. It's lovely though. Watched the birthing videos with the sound on last night lol and it wasnt too bad, they where water birth videos, pretty amazing I have to say. Although one was of a woman giving birth in water with a dolphin, a bit weird but hey whatever floats your boat lol x


----------



## Jolene

Yay for 2nd trimester. Never thought I'd ever get here. Just read this page and I'm loving the vibe over here. Don't know if I'm going to get through the previous 15pgs, lol. 

Yeah I can't decide between a VBAC and going for a caesar again but I suppose there's still time to decide. 

@Blessed, with my DS we went for antenatal classes and they were lovely. It's great for your first experience and also to be surrounded by people in the same boat as you. We also got together once all the babies were born for a reunion and that was awesome.

What do you ladies think of Gabriella (Gaby). I love it but can't seem to convince my hubby. He likes McKenzie for a girl.


----------



## xLuciax

hey again jellys will officially be here tomorrow lol im so excited to be 13 weeks!! and im starting to show a lot more now which is exciting me and OH want to book a 17 weeks private gender scan cheapest we found was £75 I just want to start shop shop shopppiinggggg lol


----------



## spinneybaby

Please add me to the list! I am due January 1st!!! WOOHOO! 2nd Tri!


----------



## blessed

Jolene said:


> @Blessed, with my DS we went for antenatal classes and they were lovely. It's great for your first experience and also to be surrounded by people in the same boat as you. We also got together once all the babies were born for a reunion and that was awesome.

Thanks! I will have to look into that :thumbup:


----------



## sar35

spinneybaby said:


> Please add me to the list! I am due January 1st!!! WOOHOO! 2nd Tri!

me too 1.1.11 :happydance:


----------



## beccybobeccy

I'm desperate to come over... not long now!!


----------



## laurbagss

xLuciax said:


> hey again jellys will officially be here tomorrow lol im so excited to be 13 weeks!! and im starting to show a lot more now which is exciting me and OH want to book a 17 weeks private gender scan cheapest we found was £75 I just want to start shop shop shopppiinggggg lol

Hi if you drive there is one up in kent for £65 at a place called Apeekaboo but i guess you'll spend more than a tenner in petrol so can you please tell me where u are getting yours done as id much rather go to london :)

Sorry i'm not 2nd tri yet but I was just browsing and saw the scan comment and i have been looking everywhere!! xxx


----------



## rocksy2185

Heeelllllooooooo can I join please????? ****jumps up and down****

2nd Jan :)

:D

xx


----------



## Maffie

My dates have been changed again, now the 8th Jan (I was scanned 2 days ago but its changed) :dohh:


----------



## xLuciax

laurbagss said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> hey again jellys will officially be here tomorrow lol im so excited to be 13 weeks!! and im starting to show a lot more now which is exciting me and OH want to book a 17 weeks private gender scan cheapest we found was £75 I just want to start shop shop shopppiinggggg lol
> 
> Hi if you drive there is one up in kent for £65 at a place called Apeekaboo but i guess you'll spend more than a tenner in petrol so can you please tell me where u are getting yours done as id much rather go to london :)
> 
> Sorry i'm not 2nd tri yet but I was just browsing and saw the scan comment and i have been looking everywhere!! xxxClick to expand...

Hey Hun it's in canary whalf I forgot the name but google gender scan canary whalf if u can't find it I'll get my OH to look on his safes fav websites on the pc


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi ladies, please can I join you I posted this in the first trimester thread and then found you in here as well. We have known that we are pregnant for a while now but wanted to wait for 12 week scan before joining. I am due 13th Jan, please can you add me to your list x


----------



## keli

got my scan tomorrow, although I had a private one 2 and a bit weeks ago I am still very nervous, fingers crossed all will be great :)


----------



## Megan<3

Due Jan 18 with my first baby and currently 12 weeks :happydance: verrryy excited :)!!!!!!


megan


----------



## jojo-m

phew scare of my life last night ladies, went to loo and had some bleeding, it was brown and no cramps or anything but I haven't had spotting or nothing in last pg or this one before and reallly scared me. Phone Dr as all midwife phones were off grrrr. They said it didn't sound like anything bad but booked me a scan on monday just to check, I've woke up this morning and its gone thankfully.

Do you think its possible to vomit so violently it could strain a blood vessel down there? I say this because sometimes its been so bad I have wet myself 'blush' whilst throwing my guts up.

Anyway all is ok and I get a sneak peek at baby again on monday so its not all bad, just a little scare! 
x


----------



## keli

well as i posted yesterday had NHS scan today and what a pile of pants it was, sonographer asked me how many weeks i was and i saidd 13wks as didnt want to be like really specific from my private scan (13wks 3days) anyways she had a rumage around little one was cool she didnt say anything or explain anything to us and said yes i would say 13wks, i had to ask her if all was looking good, then i was waiting for my pic and she said ok off you go :( i then went outside and right in a stupid small corner was a box thing that you get a token from to have a scan pic. ok so i missed that one but surely they should advertise it a bit better or she could of at least said would you like a pic... go and get a token, the most baffaling and annoying thing was her saying yes i will go with 13wks. i didnt mention the private scan to them so for all she knew i didnt know and it was the first time we were seeing the little one... rant over and needless to say another private can has been booked for 9th august (hopefully sex at the same time).. i tell you, you get what you pay for, silly NHS.


----------



## xLuciax

Hi keli I feel ur frustrations the ultra sound tech rushed my scan and didn't give me 5 minutes to even takecthe baby in and chose the photo HE wanted of my baby was soo anoyed!


----------



## xLuciax

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies, please can I join you I posted this in the first trimester thread and then found you in here as well. We have known that we are pregnant for a while now but wanted to wait for 12 week scan before joining. I am due 13th Jan, please can you add me to your list x

I'm due the 13th too!


----------



## jmbbf

aargh scan dates say im due jan 5th but see mw today who worked it out from dd that im only 13+6 grrrrr. think im still having a december baby as im hi risk pregnancy so will be in limbo until im about 30 weeks but on the up side ive booked a private gender scan for the 25th of this month :happydance: just cant wait its taking so long never thought id ever get to the 2nd tri :flower:


----------



## spinneybaby

sar35 said:


> spinneybaby said:
> 
> 
> Please add me to the list! I am due January 1st!!! WOOHOO! 2nd Tri!
> 
> me too 1.1.11 :happydance:Click to expand...


Awesome! We could be bump buddies! Happy New Year to us!


----------



## naomicourt

How is everybody today? I am too hot!! It's going to be even hotter tomorrow as well!! :( I hate trying to sleep when it's hot. :oops:

I can't believe I am almost four months pregnant, it's going so quickly. :happydance:


----------



## blessed

Holy moly I'm 14 weeks tomorrow!!:happydance:

Glad things SEEM to moving a little faster!


----------



## Jolene

jojo-m said:


> phew scare of my life last night ladies, went to loo and had some bleeding, it was brown and no cramps or anything but I haven't had spotting or nothing in last pg or this one before and reallly scared me. Phone Dr as all midwife phones were off grrrr. They said it didn't sound like anything bad but booked me a scan on monday just to check, I've woke up this morning and its gone thankfully.
> 
> Do you think its possible to vomit so violently it could strain a blood vessel down there? I say this because sometimes its been so bad I have wet myself 'blush' whilst throwing my guts up.
> 
> Anyway all is ok and I get a sneak peek at baby again on monday so its not all bad, just a little scare!
> x

Hi Jojo, I had a similar thing happen last night and our dates are the same, what a coincidence. Last night when I went to the loo and wiped there was a little dot of red blood on the TP, but after wiping twice more it disappeared and that was it. I didn't phone my doc because it was such a little but have been running to the loo to check all day. I'm going to drive myself insane. I'm sure it's fine for both of us and enjoy your scan on Monday!!! Lucky girl!


----------



## jojo-m

Thanks jolene it's quite a shock isn't it, glad yours was only a dot, although enough to set the heart racing I know! Only a few weeks til we'll feel some movement, there is nothing more reassuring than that!!! Xx


----------



## mum2be2011

xLuciax said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please can I join you I posted this in the first trimester thread and then found you in here as well. We have known that we are pregnant for a while now but wanted to wait for 12 week scan before joining. I am due 13th Jan, please can you add me to your list x
> 
> I'm due the 13th too!Click to expand...

Hi xLuciax, do you want to be bump buddies. Would be nice to have some one who is due the same day. How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## beccybobeccy

okay enough is enough... I'm not waiting any longer... 
hello everybody! I'm Beccy and I'm due the 16th Jan with my first!

So pleased to be finally in the 2nd Trimester after a horrible 1st with incessant bleeding... (but all seeming well now finally!)


----------



## fawkesymomma

Is anyone still not showing yet? I am feeling sad that I haven't yet, but I guess I only have put on one pound so far. The fun of worrying about everything!


----------



## jms895

Hows everyone? Its too hot to be bloody pregnant!! I feel sorry for the ladies who are ready to pop :shock:

I cant sleep at night!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, it's cooler here today thankfully, if im not up because im hungry/thirsty im up for a wee or to feed Noah..... thankfully not too tired today though.


----------



## jms895

I have done sod all today CBA but I feel guilty as house is a tip :(


----------



## JenJen79

jms895 said:


> I have done sod all today CBA but I feel guilty as house is a tip :(

Agree! I only got round to getting dressed a couple of hours ago (I have a very comfy dressing gown!!:winkwink:)... Although I'm telling myself I'm really busy - bidding on all sorts of goodies for little one on e-bay:happydance:. If I win any of the items they will be my first purchases (nappy change unit, baby walkers etc). Lots of the items seem to be such good condition and prices I can't justify buying everything brand new. Can't wait to find out the sex on 6th August as then I can start buying clothes.


----------



## xLuciax

jms895 said:


> Hows everyone? Its too hot to be bloody pregnant!! I feel sorry for the ladies who are ready to pop :shock:
> 
> I cant sleep at night!

OMG I know! its horrible


----------



## xLuciax

mum2be2011 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please can I join you I posted this in the first trimester thread and then found you in here as well. We have known that we are pregnant for a while now but wanted to wait for 12 week scan before joining. I am due 13th Jan, please can you add me to your list x
> 
> I'm due the 13th too!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi xLuciax, do you want to be bump buddies. Would be nice to have some one who is due the same day. How is your pregnancy going?Click to expand...

hey hun sure that would be great I dont have any bump buddies hehe its going ok so far no scares and only bit of sickness how is urs?


----------



## xLuciax

fawkesymomma said:


> Is anyone still not showing yet? I am feeling sad that I haven't yet, but I guess I only have put on one pound so far. The fun of worrying about everything!

yeah hun I have a visable bump now and people are starting to comment on it I was sure I wasnt gonna show for ages cause im only 5ft2 and a size 8 in clothes ( not sure how small size 8 is in america but here its small)


----------



## xLuciax

argh I'm waitign for OH to book early gender scan for 2 weeks time (when im 16 weeks) but I dont think hes getting the hint that I want him to pay for it LOL think i'm gonna have to dig out of my own purse :-(


----------



## mum2be2011

hi xLuciax, we've got a few complications but nothing that cant be monitored and sorted. Got a bit of sickness as well.


----------



## xLuciax

hope everything is ok when do you have ur next scan?


----------



## mum2be2011

we've got our 20 week scan booked for the 27th August. How about you?


----------



## jmbbf

oh my!!! my belly ballooned day before yesterday ive finally popped and look more round and pregnant now rather than just fat thought i felt a little flutter a couple of times yesterday aswell like i had a little wave machine in there although im not sure has anyone else ballooned and felt anything yet? :flower:


----------



## xLuciax

jmbbf said:


> oh my!!! my belly ballooned day before yesterday ive finally popped and look more round and pregnant now rather than just fat thought i felt a little flutter a couple of times yesterday aswell like i had a little wave machine in there although im not sure has anyone else ballooned and felt anything yet? :flower:

thats good hun im really worried I wont know what the baby feels like when it moves can you describe the feeling? I have also just balooned in past 2 weeks when I was 11 weeks my belly was totally flat now im actually starting to look a little pregnant woo "!


----------



## pinkie77

Morning ladies!

It's been too hot, spent most of saturday sleeping and then yesterday doing housework to make up for it :(

Much cooler here today and it's raining - going to go and list some bits on ebay so I've got some money to spend on baby bits! I'm getting desperate to buy things but what with birthdays and parties, the summer hols coming up and then uniform and shoes etc to buy it's going to be October before I have the money :( And then I'll be panicking over christmas. I think I can afford this baby in February - minor problem there as I'm due in January lol. I guess it'll all work out in the end.

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## jmbbf

it felt quite weird lucia i decribed it as- imagine standing in the sea and a wave goes through you you get that small rippling feeling it felt like i had that in my lower belly. if that makes any sense x


----------



## Neko

Finally my turn to join the second Trimester. 

It's a nerve wracking week for me. In January, I miscarried at 14.5 weeks.


----------



## Jolene

Neko, that is scary. Do they know the cause of the mc? Were there any problems leading up to that?


----------



## xLuciax

so sorry Neko hope all is well this time around stuff like that scares me cause even though we are in our 2nd trimester there still can be issues


----------



## Neko

Jolene said:


> Neko, that is scary. Do they know the cause of the mc? Were there any problems leading up to that?

I have low Protein C. During my last pregnancy, the results from my testing weren't back until I was 11 weeks. Doctor believes I started on the Lovenox too late. This time I've been taking the injections since 4 1/2 weeks. I have some lovely bruises on my stomach. :wacko:


----------



## abstersmum

my turn to move over had my scan today im 13 weeks 2 days so new edd is january 15th


----------



## Jolene

Neko, I'm so glad they know what the problem was and how to handle it. I would hate to have to be injected in the stomach.


----------



## lovealittle1

xLuciax said:


> fawkesymomma said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone still not showing yet? I am feeling sad that I haven't yet, but I guess I only have put on one pound so far. The fun of worrying about everything!
> 
> yeah hun I have a visable bump now and people are starting to comment on it I was sure I wasnt gonna show for ages cause im only 5ft2 and a size 8 in clothes ( not sure how small size 8 is in america but here its small)Click to expand...

We are pretty much the same size Lucia. I am 5ft1 and wear a size 8 UK. How cool! Have you posted and bump piccies anywhere? Would love to see yours!!! Mine are in my journal and will prob post on the 2nd tri bump thread, too.


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies - I have been MIA as I was out of town for five days. Had my first dr's appt and dr is concerned as my uterus is up to my belly button and that was at 13 and a half weeks. He initially thought it was due to my dates being wrong but I was temping, charting and using OPKs! Anyone else experience this? He said it could be twins, fibroids, cysts or thick uterine wall. I am worried :cry:


----------



## Maffie

Neko will be thinking of you this week. What to the injections do? Im on clexane injections so can sympathise on the bruises (I keep getting haematomas too)


----------



## Neko

Maffie said:


> Neko will be thinking of you this week. What to the injections do? Im on clexane injections so can sympathise on the bruises (I keep getting haematomas too)

It's a blood thinner. I think lovenox is the US name for clexane. (low molecular weight heparin) A couple of times my fingers slipped and I gave myself a nasty lump. Glad to know I'm not the only one getting bruises from injections.


----------



## fawkesymomma

xLuciax said:


> fawkesymomma said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone still not showing yet? I am feeling sad that I haven't yet, but I guess I only have put on one pound so far. The fun of worrying about everything!
> 
> yeah hun I have a visable bump now and people are starting to comment on it I was sure I wasnt gonna show for ages cause im only 5ft2 and a size 8 in clothes ( not sure how small size 8 is in america but here its small)Click to expand...

I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow, and I'm not showing one bit. I am however feeling gross, and really sick. My stomach and intestines feel all squished and bloated, as does my bladder. I am hoping that my uterus just hasn't popped up yet and everything is getting uber squished and soon I will be popping out. Other than that I am getting a bit worried. Well, I see the OB Wednesday.


----------



## missynz

ohhh im due jan 18th! :D


----------



## Marysr

Add me! I'm due Jan 1. 

I do have a small bump, though it's doughy and not at all cute and tight like with my son 3 years ago. I don't weigh any more than last time so I don't know why this is happening so differently this time around.


----------



## blessed

I too am needing a blood thinner regimen.... right now I'm just on 81mg aspirin... Lovenox is still a possibility. I'm a little concerned as they wont check if I need for another 3 weeks! I'm already 14 weeks and feel like I should have been started on it already..... but if baby doesn't need it, then I guess all is well. FX'ed I try not to think about it too much.... :(


----------



## Megan<3

missynz said:


> ohhh im due jan 18th! :D

i have the same due dateO:)


----------



## emilyp83

Hi everyone. I just moved over to 2nd tri. My due date is also 18th Jan! I'm hoping what everyone keeps telling me is true and I'll start to feel better now! I could definitely do with some energy to get some housework done!!!


----------



## jojo-m

To the girls on clexane like injections I'm sure you already know this but thoughtvid share just in case, after you give the injection don't rub it or touch the site with waistband of trousers because that's what causes bad bruising, if you just leave it it's not half as bad, I'm a student nurse and a tip I picked up, like I said I'm sure you already know xx


----------



## Maffie

Neko said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Neko will be thinking of you this week. What to the injections do? Im on clexane injections so can sympathise on the bruises (I keep getting haematomas too)
> 
> It's a blood thinner. I think lovenox is the US name for clexane. (low molecular weight heparin) A couple of times my fingers slipped and I gave myself a nasty lump. Glad to know I'm not the only one getting bruises from injections.Click to expand...

So we are on the same drugs, I took it twice a day last pregnancy as I was heavier but dropped my bmi 5 points between pregnancies.


----------



## Maffie

I'm allergic to aspirin but I take the thinners for me as I seem to clot faster when pregnant and develop clots.


----------



## missynz

emilyp83 said:


> Hi everyone. I just moved over to 2nd tri. My due date is also 18th Jan! I'm hoping what everyone keeps telling me is true and I'll start to feel better now! I could definitely do with some energy to get some housework done!!!

ohh we share the date!wanna be bump buddies?!


----------



## emilyp83

missynz said:


> emilyp83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I just moved over to 2nd tri. My due date is also 18th Jan! I'm hoping what everyone keeps telling me is true and I'll start to feel better now! I could definitely do with some energy to get some housework done!!!
> 
> ohh we share the date!wanna be bump buddies?!Click to expand...

Definitely! I've started to relax a little bit now I'm past the 12 week stage but feeling more rubbish than ever today! How are you getting on?


----------



## missynz

emilyp83 said:


> missynz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyp83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I just moved over to 2nd tri. My due date is also 18th Jan! I'm hoping what everyone keeps telling me is true and I'll start to feel better now! I could definitely do with some energy to get some housework done!!!
> 
> ohh we share the date!wanna be bump buddies?!Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely! I've started to relax a little bit now I'm past the 12 week stage but feeling more rubbish than ever today! How are you getting on?Click to expand...

im doing great!much better being past the 12 week stage,i mean i saw my bubs a week ago and its perfect!i feel great!i stopped feeling ill as soon as i hit 12 weeks!


----------



## emilyp83

I'm just trying to think positive and try to imagine the reason I feel so terrible is because the baby is taking all the goodness. Since falling pregnant I've developed really nasty excema on my arms and all round my eyes. I've now got a really nasty cold and don't want to take anything just in case. I'm absolutely exhausted but at least the sickness seems better.

Someone told me I must be having a girl because girls take away the mother's beauty and I look like I have been a fight and come off with 2 black eyes!

Are you going to find out whether you're having a boy or a girl?


----------



## missynz

emilyp83 said:


> I'm just trying to think positive and try to imagine the reason I feel so terrible is because the baby is taking all the goodness. Since falling pregnant I've developed really nasty excema on my arms and all round my eyes. I've now got a really nasty cold and don't want to take anything just in case. I'm absolutely exhausted but at least the sickness seems better.
> 
> Someone told me I must be having a girl because girls take away the mother's beauty and I look like I have been a fight and come off with 2 black eyes!
> 
> Are you going to find out whether you're having a boy or a girl?

i got facial ezcema but its mostly gone now..umm yes im going to find out :) are you?


----------



## emilyp83

I'm still thinking I want a surprise at the moment. I think it might give me the incentive to push harder!!

Saying that though I keep looking at my scan pics to see if I can see any of this 'nub theory' stuff!


----------



## Neko

Am I the only one who can't seem to figure out where the nub is on my ultrasound pics? :blush:


----------



## mum2be2011

neko, its not always the easiest to find. With our last pregnancy the nub was crystal clear. The scan for this baby doesnt even show the nub. It depends on how good the sonographer was and how clear the image is and also whether baby was in the right position.

The best way I can describe it is follow the spine down the baby and the nub is at the bottom. Good luck in finding it. If you still cant find the nub then post the scan pic and see if some of the other ladies can help you out :)


----------



## noja

Hello again ladies! Nice to see you in our new home! Have I really made it his far? A bit scary coming here when I still feel like I should in back in LTTC!


----------



## noja

Neko said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Neko will be thinking of you this week. What to the injections do? Im on clexane injections so can sympathise on the bruises (I keep getting haematomas too)
> 
> It's a blood thinner. I think lovenox is the US name for clexane. (low molecular weight heparin) A couple of times my fingers slipped and I gave myself a nasty lump. Glad to know I'm not the only one getting bruises from injections.Click to expand...

Hi, I'm on Clexine too, not TOO many bruises yet but from what I remember from the stuff when I had a DVT, the thinner the blood gets, the easier it is to bruise. Hope you ladies are doing ok with it, may be popping in to compare notes now and again if that's ok?!


----------



## ButtonJessie

Hi Jellybeans! Well I've finally gotten back online and moved over to second trimester.

At my 12 week scan they changed my EDD again, so I am now due 7th Jan! Phew! Hopefully that date will stick!

I am still waiting for the joys of second tri to take over from the woes of first...still suffering with Ms over here, boohoo :( Is deffo IS getting better and more tolerable now though.

Hope everyone is well.
xxx


----------



## Neko

mum2be2011 said:


> neko, its not always the easiest to find. With our last pregnancy the nub was crystal clear. The scan for this baby doesnt even show the nub. It depends on how good the sonographer was and how clear the image is and also whether baby was in the right position.
> 
> The best way I can describe it is follow the spine down the baby and the nub is at the bottom. Good luck in finding it. If you still cant find the nub then post the scan pic and see if some of the other ladies can help you out :)

Thanks! I'll try looking at the pics again later. If I can't find it, I'll just need to wait 5 weeks until my next ultrasound.


noja, I'll be happy to compare notes on taking blood thinners. My real concern is, what do you do when you can't find the bottom of your stomach. :wacko:


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies!

Is anyone else just really uncomfortable constantly??? I thought 2nd tri was supposed to be when you feel better but I feel like crap still! :( My stomach is constantly aching and just generally uncomfy. Am I the only one??? :hugs:


----------



## rocksy2185

Hello can I pretty please go on the list? 

EDD is the 2nd Jan, but I'm hopin I might get a Christmas baby 

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## noja

Still feeling tired and nauseous too, the magic 12 weeks hasn't worked for me yet, not helping that mum reminds me every so ofter she was sick all day every day for all her pregnancies!! 

I'm just waiting to get my mojo back! Still reckon DH is going to run off to the nearest brothel if he doesn't see some action soon! :sleep:

Question-what's the nub? 

Hi Neko, tell me about it, I have images of poking the baby in the eye with the needle when I get further on and can't tell tummy from baby!! If that weren't bad enough the day I went into be shown how to do the injections the nurses, DH and I were rolling around laughing cause my boobs are so big I can't really see my tummy very well as it is! Do you ever get a bit sore around the injection sites?


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies, how is everyone keeping? I had another scan on Friday past just to check the size, and all is well. The scan was so much clearer that the one two weeks before. They're not changing my due date just yet so Naomi can you add me to the list for 12th Jan please? Thankyou. Also, any ladies panicing about any weight gain from first tri, I seemed to have put on 5lbs and I've noticed my face is filling out (not a good look lol). Is this about normal or a wee bit too much for first tri? x


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls ditched my iphone for blackberry but blackberry doesn't load baby and bump as good as iphone and our pc is broke at month booo! Anyway so excited booked gender scan today for july 31st I get a dvd with it and also a 4D preview! Can't wait to see what team we are on!! I bought breaat pump today and tried it out LOL! I felt like a cow being milked although no milks coming out just yet will try catch up with posts tomorrow hope ur all well! Xxx


----------



## xLuciax

Does anyone wanna be blackberry buddies? Here's my pin if you wanna add me :) 258D86EF


----------



## missynz

hodbert said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Is anyone else just really uncomfortable constantly??? I thought 2nd tri was supposed to be when you feel better but I feel like crap still! :( My stomach is constantly aching and just generally uncomfy. Am I the only one??? :hugs:

nope your not,im like that now :(


----------



## noja

Palmtree, I've put on 5lb too! I know at least 2 lb of that was sheer indulgence though. I looked it up on baby centre and someone of my height, starting weight etc...would typically put on about one and a half stone.


----------



## zoe87

hi sorry for gatecrashing, Ive created a group on facebook if you would like to join. Its called 'babies due in january 2011'

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Babies-due-in-January-2011/136288796393586?ref=ts


----------



## Lorts

Hi, Please can you add me to the list. I had my scan today and have been told that my EDD is 14th Jan.

Thank you x


----------



## emilyp83

I heard the heartbeat today! WOW!! It seemed like the most amazing sound ever.

Does anyone know the old wives tales about the sound of the heartbeat and whether its a boy or a girl? My mum seemed to think it was something to do with it sounding like a train or running horses but couldn't really remember?


----------



## naomicourt

emilyp83 said:


> I heard the heartbeat today! WOW!! It seemed like the most amazing sound ever.
> 
> Does anyone know the old wives tales about the sound of the heartbeat and whether its a boy or a girl? My mum seemed to think it was something to do with it sounding like a train or running horses but couldn't really remember?

HI

I was told that if the heart beat is over 140 beats per minute it is more likely to be a girl.


----------



## emilyp83

I didn't ask how fast it was, damn!!


----------



## missynz

emilyp83 said:


> I heard the heartbeat today! WOW!! It seemed like the most amazing sound ever.
> 
> Does anyone know the old wives tales about the sound of the heartbeat and whether its a boy or a girl? My mum seemed to think it was something to do with it sounding like a train or running horses but couldn't really remember?

my midwife told me its crap as the babys heart has to beat so fast in the early stages cause its developing everything


----------



## missynz

Lorts said:


> Hi, Please can you add me to the list. I had my scan today and have been told that my EDD is 14th Jan.
> 
> Thank you x

done :)


----------



## emilyp83

I love all those old wives tales though. I don't think I will find out for definite whether its pink or blue but I love all the guessing. Since I'm not married yet do you think the 'wedding ring on a piece of string' thing will work with my engagement ring instead??


----------



## sar35

please can you change my date to 1st jan, thanks


----------



## Angelblue

Hi JJ's

Haven't been on here for a while, just thought I would update from my scan on Mon. It was a bit of a pollava to be honest! Firstly we waited an hour to be seen so I thought my bladder was going to burst! When we finally got in there, the consultant was really nice and I could tell he was being very thorough measuring their HC and AC. But then when he was finished he just turned the light on and gave me some tissue! So I didnt even get to see them!

We then saw the MW after and we asked her for some pics and she said we didnt ask so they didnt take any, I was sooooo close to bursting into tears, we had never been told we needed to ask and everytime we've been they've given us loads - I was so upset. But then she went out and came back in and said they would turn a machine back on and scan me and take me some pics! We were the last ones there and they were closing! I felt really bad but then at the same time they did make us wait an hour and I know we are luckier than most to get lots of scans but they are high risk so I really worry about them, so its reassuring when I get to see them.

They are gonna think I'm a right bitch keep complaining (if you've read my previous posts!) but it seems to be the only way to get anywhere!

So here's the pics... 1st pic - both twins together
Top pic - top to tail - head in middle at top with body to right, head in middle at bottom with body to left

Bottom pic - from above two heads!

2nd pic - left twin & right twin!
 



Attached Files:







15wks 2days Scan both.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 23









15wks 2days Scan LT RT.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lovealittle1

great scan pics - angelblue. The twins are so cute.

Anyone feeling flutters and/or kicks yet??? I am getting very impatient now to feel something!!


----------



## LuckyStarr

I think I had my first proper movement today. I have been wondering for the last week or so but today i am pretty sure! Just hope dot keeps wiggling about in there so i can be sure! have you not had any flutters at all?? X x


----------



## JanBaby

Hi could i be added to the list plz - :wave:

I just discovered i was pregnant with baby 4 a few weeks back. After the initial shock of it (Baby 3 was supposed to be the last) i am now getting used to the idea, the scan i had a few days previous really helped. You cant help but fall in love when you see them wriggling about on the screen. 

Would love to share the journey with you guys. 

EDD 13th Jan 

Ive noticed theres so many Jan babys arent there .. its going to be a busy month.


----------



## blessed

I THINK I've had a few flutters..... but I'm honestly not sure.. lol


----------



## missynz

blessed said:


> I THINK I've had a few flutters..... but I'm honestly not sure.. lol

yeah i think i have too and its not trapped wind but i havent told anybody


----------



## jojo-m

I got a tiny couple of movements, not like when I was pg with ds, it felt like it's hard to describe, not a 'popping' as such but something similar only felt it when I'm curled up but it def the baby. Looking forward now to feeling proper kicks! X


----------



## sar35

today was the first day i really thought it felt like baby moving, the last week i wasnt so sure!


----------



## Jolene

I still haven't felt a thing but I'm growing daily! Is anyone really seeing their bump develop quite quickly all of a sudden. I woke up this morning and could swear it's bigger than it was last night! 

Welcome JanBaby :hi: You're due the day after me!


----------



## emily_irene

Hi ladies, my name is Emily and I'm 13 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby, due January 19th. I would love to join your group! I was a member of a pregnancy forum when I was pregnant with my son and I just loved having a group of ladies to chat with that were going through exactly the same things I was. Can't wait to get to know ya! :)


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone.

I think I have started my first craving. I can't stop drinking milk and I don't usually like it! I keep thinking about it all day. lol How weird is that. :haha:

Has anybody else had any cravings?


----------



## Angelblue

I could eat sweet & sour chicken stirfry everyday - my freezer is full of readymeals for emergency situations! 

I've gone off milk completely so I have to have chocolate cereal to make the milk go chocolatey ha ha!


----------



## Angelblue

double post sorry!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! 

I feel so guilty because I haven't participated much in this thread since I first found out I was having a January baby :(

I have a scan on Thursday for them to determine the position on my placenta and I'm hoping I can talk the sonographer into trying to determine if LO is pink or blue...I'm ready to go shopping lol!

Has anyone gotten a proper bump yet? OH says I look pregnant but I still feel like I just look fat. I guess baby is going through a growth spurt because I've been gaining weight like crazy for no apparent reason...I haven't been eating a lot and I was actually more active this week than I've been my whole pg...has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## missynz

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I feel so guilty because I haven't participated much in this thread since I first found out I was having a January baby :(
> 
> I have a scan on Thursday for them to determine the position on my placenta and I'm hoping I can talk the sonographer into trying to determine if LO is pink or blue...I'm ready to go shopping lol!
> 
> Has anyone gotten a proper bump yet? OH says I look pregnant but I still feel like I just look fat. I guess baby is going through a growth spurt because I've been gaining weight like crazy for no apparent reason...I haven't been eating a lot and I was actually more active this week than I've been my whole pg...has anyone else experienced this?

i have a bump now,not just bloat :)


----------



## JanBaby

naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I think I have started my first craving. I can't stop drinking milk and I don't usually like it! I keep thinking about it all day. lol How weird is that. :haha:
> 
> Has anybody else had any cravings?


Me! Im exactly the same ... Cold Milk -n im exactly like u not really a milk drinker. That n Fish n Chips with lots of Salt n Vinegar mmm


----------



## jojo-m

Naomi at least its something healthy! I have a thing for banana milkshake, though not what i'd call a real craving yet, actually maybe it is, I did get up out of bed at 11pm last week to blend some bananas and milk lol.

purple kisses I have just this morning got weighed and have put on 3lb just in the last week, I'd only put on 2lb before that. I'm really worrying about my weight this time round. My bump although not huge def looks like baby (even tho baby is lower down) and was 25 weeks before like this with my son, eek i'm only coming up 15 weeks!

x


----------



## Reds05

I wouldn't worry, I'm showing waaaayyyy earlier than I did with DS. Been in maternity trousers since I was 9 weeks (purely for comfort as couldn't stand anything tight around my waist)

Haven't really had any cravings as such but went off food that was cooked for a while. Couldn't stand the thought of eating a hot meal. Not so bad now but gone off chocolate and crisps which is no bad thing. Appetite hasn't come back fully yet and I even struggled to finish a bowl of tomato soup the other day!

Waiting for the day when it comes back and all I do is eat!!


----------



## Jolene

Glad to hear I'm not the only one 'growing' already, lol. I also don't look pregnant yet, just like I have a fat tummy. I've had cravings since 12 weeks and mainly it's been pickled onions and of course salt and vinegar chips, yummm. Yesterday was my DS's party and I baked a table-full but all I was interested in were the savories and I usually have a quite the sweet tooth! 

Purplekisses, I am also hoping to find out at 16wks. I'm going to tell my doc I'm not leaving his rooms until he can see, lol.


----------



## xLuciax

lovealittle1 said:


> great scan pics - angelblue. The twins are so cute.
> 
> Anyone feeling flutters and/or kicks yet??? I am getting very impatient now to feel something!!

Im not feeling anything either all I feel is wind then I think it could be the baby :-(


----------



## xLuciax

naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I think I have started my first craving. I can't stop drinking milk and I don't usually like it! I keep thinking about it all day. lol How weird is that. :haha:
> 
> Has anybody else had any cravings?

lucky you thsts a real positive craving lots of milk = good for you and baby  I crave salt and vinegar crisps really really unhealthy opther week I got through 6 packs and my heart was racing because of the salt not a good sign


----------



## xLuciax

how is everyone? I havent been able to get on baby and bump no pc at home so can only use one when im at my OH house hope your all great 2 weeks to go till private gender scan so excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## RaeVelez

My expected due date is January 2nd I am hoping for a new years baby! :)


----------



## ktpip10

Hi everyonee... im Katie and ive just joined this forum so i dont know what im actually doing yet lol :) im almost 16 weeks pregnant now and im hopefully finding out what im having on my private 3d scan on thursday :D anyone else find out earlier than their 20week scan? xxx


----------



## jms895

Hellllo ladies! Good weekend everyone?

xxx


----------



## KellyMomma

Hello xxxx I had a fabulous weekend at my mates hen party in Leeds, it was my first 'outing' since discovering i am pregnant as i have been terribly ill. My back was killing me though by the end of the night and my boobs. How girls can party all the time i do not know as i think it will take me a week to recover from the one night out!!! 

Does anyone know if you can have the 3D scan later than 20 weeks or is it from 16-20 that you can have it? Thanks Ladies xxxx


----------



## Rosykk

Hey everyone! We'll im 15weeks 4 days today. still not got a definite bump just looks like im pleasantly plump! Has anyone started to think of what they'll have in there nursery? I want a winnie the pooh theme but finding it quite expensive. Can anyone recommend any websites? Ive looked on all the usual, Mothercare, Mammas and Pappas Kiddicare. xx


----------



## Rosykk

How do I change my time? Says i posted at 3.26am, its actually 10.45am! Im in UK x


----------



## xLuciax

jms895 said:


> Hellllo ladies! Good weekend everyone?
> 
> xxx

mine was great thanks hun how was yours?


----------



## noja

Hi folks, morning Rosykk, yes I've been thinking about nurseries too even though I feel a bit like it might be a wee bit early for doing so-I'm VERY cautious, mainly cause I'm still finding it so hard to believe I'm actually pregnant after trying for so long! We're not going to find out whether it's a boy or a girl so I've been looking at neutral stuff. I love the Mamas and Papas stuff although I'd love to find a really nice Noah's Ark set. (We're well into our wildlife and nature). I also love Humphrey's Corner cause I just live the books! So far I've checked out Mama and Papas, Pumpkin patch (I think, or was that maternity clothes?) and many others that my pregnancy head refuses to recall right now. We're about to start building a house so we get to do the nursery from scratch-I'm loving it!! I love the Winnie the Pooh too, I love the classic pooh rather than Disney, have you managed to source much yet? 
Has anyone started reading to their bump yet?


----------



## Expat

Hi girls, 

It's been a while but I love catching up on all your posts! Work from home now so internet isn't as great. 

I agree with many of you - my bump seems to have come from nowhere and it's definitely on that cusp of fat / pregnant - you see people looking at it and wondering  

Hope you're all well!! (and yes, Hodbert I'm still really uncomfortable too - like I've eaten too much all the time!)

xx


----------



## missfaytobe

Im due 13th January :D


----------



## pinkie77

Hi everyone! It seems like not much has been happening bump-wise the last week or two, been too caught up with birthdays and school stuff! 

I've got a midwife's appointment this thursday and hopefully she'll be able to hear the heartbeat! And only 4.5 weeks until my 20 week scan now too :thumbsup:

If *a big if lol* I can get uniform sorted by then then I can start buying in earnest for this baby once I've had my scan! Got to sort out my big three first though!


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies, am going mad with cloth nappies :dohh:

Anyone else using? Have bought 11 up to yet, but still awaiting 7 to come :D

Any advice/recommendations for night ones?


----------



## lindblum

jms895 said:


> Hey ladies, am going mad with cloth nappies :dohh:
> 
> Anyone else using? Have bought 11 up to yet, but still awaiting 7 to come :D
> 
> Any advice/recommendations for night ones?

My mum used cloth nappies on us. She cut up normal white 'terry cloth' towels into squares and folded them over into triangles and used the plastic pants on top of them. Have even used them occasionally with my 2yr old. Never had a problem.


----------



## ama

im craving milk..drinking a ltr a day so far haha and sausages and mayonaise(the safe kind of course ) :)


----------



## jms895

I am craving the meat and cheese again :dohh: think its another boy :rofl:


----------



## rcbrown08

lovealittle1 said:


> great scan pics - angelblue. The twins are so cute.
> 
> Anyone feeling flutters and/or kicks yet??? I am getting very impatient now to feel something!!

I started feeling movement at 14 weeks (its my second). I feel flutters, kicks, and sometimes I feel the baby doing a somersault or something...I get a really heavy feeling low down in my uterus like the baby is repositioning itself or something. Very strange sensation but I'm lovin it!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Angelblue

I'm feeling some flutterings and feels like my tummy does somersults sometimes! Think I've felt some 'flicks' like little kicks, but only when i lie down and concentrate on feeling for something!


----------



## jms895

Flutters here too, cant wait for the rolling feeling, when you can feel them turning and moving about..... so strange but sooooooo lovely :cloud9:


----------



## blessed

I'm still not sure if what I'm feeling is baby... but I definitely feel a "weirdness" going on.. lol :)


----------



## naomicourt

I am getting some lovely baby flutters but not every day. I guess it depends where abouts the baby is. I can't wait for the 20 weeks scan. Just under three weeks to go! :happydance:


----------



## palmtree123

Im so looking forward to feeling anything lol. Must be so comforting and exciting. I need to get out of the habit of going for a nap after work each day, means Im not sleeping well at night, but its so hard because Im so so tired after work, nearly fell asleep driving home today, not good x


----------



## hodbert

Hi Ladies

I know I've been on the quiet side lately but I wanted to let you know we had a scan today and found out we're having a little girl! Team pink for us! :cloud9:


----------



## pinkie77

Oh wow Hodbert, congrats on team pink :happydance:

I guess there will be a new sticky thread soon as we all start having our next scans - pink or blue bumps for 2011!

My scan is 4 weeks on Friday, can't wait!


----------



## Central Perk

Hello all :flower:

Well I've got definite movmements now which is very exciting. I've got my 20 week scan on the 11th August. 3 weeks today! I want to find out the sex but DH is having none of it!

I'm getting horrible heartburn and I've got Colostrum leaking from by boobs already- can't believe it.

Hope everyone is keeping well:hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

hodbert said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I know I've been on the quiet side lately but I wanted to let you know we had a scan today and found out we're having a little girl! Team pink for us! :cloud9:

congrats!!! we have our gender scan 31st july next saturday so excited


----------



## xLuciax

Central Perk said:


> Hello all :flower:
> 
> Well I've got definite movmements now which is very exciting. I've got my 20 week scan on the 11th August. 3 weeks today! I want to find out the sex but DH is having none of it!
> 
> I'm getting horrible heartburn and I've got Colostrum leaking from by boobs already- can't believe it.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well:hugs:

me too!! is it a clear sticky fluid?


----------



## xLuciax

wish I could feel the baby I've got a big bump now but cant even feel baby yet


----------



## lovealittle1

:happydance: for everyone that can feel flutters! I really really cannot wait to feel them!!!


----------



## justthestart

Yay to everyone feeling flutters I am 16 and a bit weeks and I havent felt anything yet :( And Yaaaaaaaaay to Hodbert congrats on your little girl :)


----------



## Lostunicorn

Haven't felt anything yet, I'm 16 weeks and 3 days. Have my gender scan in August...so excited, but also really nervous I'll be disappointed (which is an awful thing to say, I don't think I will be but just worrying that I might be is really stressful). Is anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## hodbert

Hye!

I don't know if anyone else is thinking about their nursery yet, but since we found we're having a girl (a whole day ago!) I can't stop looking. What does everyone think of this set: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3875498

I really like pink and green with butterfly or ladybird theme. So excited to start planning and buying!


----------



## blessed

I like the pink and green! Its cute!


----------



## pinkie77

That's lovely Hodbert, and so much nicer than the ranges babies r us has in the UK imo. I'm waiting for the new catalogue actually to see if they have any new ranges in!


----------



## PurpleKisses

hodbert said:


> Hye!
> 
> I don't know if anyone else is thinking about their nursery yet, but since we found we're having a girl (a whole day ago!) I can't stop looking. What does everyone think of this set: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3875498
> 
> I really like pink and green with butterfly or ladybird theme. So excited to start planning and buying!

That is really cute! I love the pink and green! I saw one by NoJo that I wanted except it's purple and just has flowers...if it's girl, that is :)

I have a scan tomorrow...it's not a gender scan but I'm going to ask the sonographer if he/she can tell if it's a boy or girl. Wish me luck! I'm really dying to find out :D


----------



## hodbert

Thanks girls! I saw a Disney Princess one but I think that wld push hubby over the edge of pinkness!!!

GL for tomoro Purplekisses, hope u find out!


----------



## myk's mummy

Hi ladies!

I just wanted to post a pic of my bump (taken at 16+3) which seems to be growing by the day. My belly button has completely flattened out already!

What about your January Jellybean bumps?
 



Attached Files:







16+3.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jolene

@Lostunicorn, I feel the same. I so badly want a girl and will feel so guilty if it's a boy because as hard as I try not to, I will be a little disappointed. And I have such a strong feeling this is a boy.

@myk's mummy - you have a very cute bump. I'll post mine too when I get an updated shot.


----------



## ButtonJessie

hodbert said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I know I've been on the quiet side lately but I wanted to let you know we had a scan today and found out we're having a little girl! Team pink for us! :cloud9:

Oooooh hodbert!! How exciting!!! <3


----------



## tinkerbellfan

hiya everyone thought id come say hi in here i was a feb lovebug but had my scan today and found out im 14wks not 12wks lol bit of a suprise :) im now due 20th jan not 4th feb lol and have a very wiggly lil person on board after seeing them today on screen for 1st time was shaking fist and head at us and not being very co-operative for measurements other than to look out at us the whole scan midwife said i have a little show off :) x
 



Attached Files:







IMG329.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG330.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG331.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jms895

Afternoon ladies! My boobs are so heavy and big again :(


----------



## Rosykk

jms895 said:


> Afternoon ladies! My boobs are so heavy and big again :(

lol :haha: mines are on there way, was a small C now a large D. 16 weeks today!:happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

jms895 said:


> Afternoon ladies! My boobs are so heavy and big again :(

Hope they are not too painful


----------



## lovealittle1

If someone asks how many months you are do you just go by the weeks? So when I am 16 weeks am I four months or would I be four months when it is 5 months until my due date? hmmmmm???


----------



## crazydiamond

:hi: everyone. Please can I join the January Jellybeans. I have just discovered this site and my due date is 6th January. I'm on team green at the moment (i.e. somewhere between yellow and blue as the sonographer thought :baby: might be :blue: but was not sure.) 
:dust:


----------



## Maffie

crazydiamond said:


> :hi: everyone. Please can I join the January Jellybeans. I have just discovered this site and my due date is 6th January. I'm on team green at the moment (i.e. somewhere between yellow and blue as the sonographer thought :baby: might be :blue: but was not sure.)
> :dust:

Welcome :hi: I like that team green :rofl:


----------



## Jolene

Welcome Tinkerbellfan. Did the mw not want to guess the sex?

Welcome crazydiamond, I was wondering where you came on team green, lol.

Lovealittle, if it's a woman I give it in weeks, if it's a man I say months cos they don't seem to get it :haha:

Has anyone else noticed (since the bump has risen) that you slouch too much. I suppose it's a good thing but now I have to make sure I sit up straight because everything is feeling so squashed.


----------



## jms895

Welcome over CrazyD! x


----------



## jms895

Rosykk said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies! My boobs are so heavy and big again :(
> 
> lol :haha: mines are on there way, was a small C now a large D. 16 weeks today!:happydance:Click to expand...

Mine are currently an F, was G when I was breastfeeding last time :rofl:


----------



## jms895

lovealittle1 said:


> If someone asks how many months you are do you just go by the weeks? So when I am 16 weeks am I four months or would I be four months when it is 5 months until my due date? hmmmmm???

Go by weeks hun, its easier as 13 weeks is actaully 3 months and 26 weeks is 6 months, not 24 weeks :rofl:


----------



## noja

I started off as a FF, have already gone to a G, have no idea where it's all going to end ...!! :wacko:(or where DH's grin will end for that matter!)


----------



## hodbert

ButtonJessie said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I know I've been on the quiet side lately but I wanted to let you know we had a scan today and found out we're having a little girl! Team pink for us! :cloud9:
> 
> Oooooh hodbert!! How exciting!!! <3Click to expand...

Hey Jessie!! How you doing hun? Its been a while! :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

noja said:


> I started off as a FF, have already gone to a G, have no idea where it's all going to end ...!! :wacko:(or where DH's grin will end for that matter!)

OMG I started off a C, went up to an E and now E bras dont seem to be fitting! It's costing me a fortune in bras, I'm getting to the point of just buying hammocks for them they are so big! I'm 4ft10 and a size 6 normally so you can imagine how ridiculously top heavy I look! Any moment now I'm going to topple over!


----------



## tinkerbellfan

Jolene said:


> Welcome Tinkerbellfan. Did the mw not want to guess the sex?
> 
> Welcome crazydiamond, I was wondering where you came on team green, lol.
> 
> Lovealittle, if it's a woman I give it in weeks, if it's a man I say months cos they don't seem to get it :haha:
> 
> Has anyone else noticed (since the bump has risen) that you slouch too much. I suppose it's a good thing but now I have to make sure I sit up straight because everything is feeling so squashed.

nope no guess's mw just said it was a wiggly little show off lol:haha: anyone want to have a guess i got family and friends gussing so far more think boy than girl lol xx


----------



## jms895

Oooooh I just ate mash pie carrots and peas, am stuffed!!!!!!!! Mmmmmmm


----------



## mum2be2011

Just a quick question, has anyone else not announced they are pregnant yet? We are 15 weeks pregnant and only announced it today. Had quite a number of people asking why we waited till now.

Hope everyones ok, and our little jellybeans are growing nicely.


----------



## Lorts

mum2be2011 said:


> Just a quick question, has anyone else not announced they are pregnant yet? We are 15 weeks pregnant and only announced it today. Had quite a number of people asking why we waited till now.
> 
> Hope everyones ok, and our little jellybeans are growing nicely.

I told close family and friends we were expecting but we didn't announce it to the world (via Facebook) until last night. 

I think its quite normal to wait until about now to announce it. I know loads of people who have waited until about 16 weeks.


----------



## noja

hodbert said:


> noja said:
> 
> 
> I started off as a FF, have already gone to a G, have no idea where it's all going to end ...!! :wacko:(or where DH's grin will end for that matter!)
> 
> OMG I started off a C, went up to an E and now E bras dont seem to be fitting! It's costing me a fortune in bras, I'm getting to the point of just buying hammocks for them they are so big! I'm 4ft10 and a size 6 normally so you can imagine how ridiculously top heavy I look! Any moment now I'm going to topple over!Click to expand...

Hodbert, you poor thing! You'll def be toppling over soon! I'm sure you don't look ridiculous, just....blossoming with your pregnancy! Maybe your bump will start catching up soon!! Yeah for your little girl!

We announced via facebook last week-14 weeks, think it was loads of time and not fair of people to be questioning your timing mum2be, wouldn't worry about them. My sis-in-law was 14 weeks before she told us, the family, Everyone at home already knew about me at that stage and I'm 2 weeks behind her, didn't bother any of my family in the slightest, people do things in their own way.


----------



## lovealittle1

We told close family and friends at 5 weeks and then our works and extended family and friends around 11 weeks and we have no intention of putting anything on facebook.


----------



## noja

HI Lovealittle, your avatar scan photo is amazingly clear! Should see ours!-it looks like a snow storm in Siberia!:haha: We still think it's gorgeous though. :cloud9:


----------



## lovealittle1

noja said:


> HI Lovealittle, your avatar scan photo is amazingly clear! Should see ours!-it looks like a snow storm in Siberia!:haha: We still think it's gorgeous though. :cloud9:

Thanks noja - it was a private scan we had done so that might be why the quality is a bit better. I also took my scan pics to a photography shop and got them printed on photo paper so we can save the originals in a safe place and put onto a CD.


----------



## Maffie

Evening all I think I was around 14 weeks when I popped pics on FB

My boobs are an E at the moment, they haven't grown in pregnancy as im still breast feeding (my sports feeding bras are DD)

I'm struggling with bending over while sat down it's making nappy changes interesting.

Im still being sick (I cant eat a sandwich without being :sick:) I can eat oter things but not sandwiches :shrug:


----------



## candicefield

I am due jan. 11th. I am not going to find out what I am having though.


----------



## milamummy

Hi everybody..glad to be here..was beginning to think that this tri was never coming..lol Im due Jan 6 and wont find out foro 3 more weeks what Im having:D exciting:happydance:


----------



## LyannaJodiw

Hi Ladies .. Im Due The 22nd And Im Not Going To Find Out What Im Having x


----------



## naomicourt

I hope everybody is ok. I have had a tummy bug for the past three days now :( I hope it goes away soon I dont want it to harm my baby. :cry:


----------



## justthestart

naomicourt said:


> I hope everybody is ok. I have had a tummy bug for the past three days now :( I hope it goes away soon I dont want it to harm my baby. :cry:

Hi Hun I had one all last week too I think it's going around- had 16 week midwife check up last week too and she said tummy bugs won't harm baby x


----------



## pinkie77

Hope you're feeling better soon Naomi x x

I've had a bad throat for a couple of days and it's really annoying, might have to go to the drs and see if I can take anything. I can't yell at the kids and they're all home for the holidays now!

Welcome to all the new arrivals to 2nd tri *waves*

Are there any ladies having scans or anything next week? Less than 4 weeks to mine and I'm so looking forward to it! And I heard the heartbeat on thursday when I saw the m/w - so reassuring. There really is someone in there lol


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, hope everyone's having a good weekend, hope you're feeling better Naomi, It's ok to take dioralyte while you're preggers by the way, I had a nasty bug when I was only 3 weeks, doc said to take it.


----------



## jms895

Hope you feel better soon Naomi its awful!!! I had it at 11 wks and was so worried :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## Lostunicorn

Ok my boobs are feeling woefully small...I'm bigger than normal and I'm still only a B!!!! :cry:


----------



## naomicourt

Thanks everyone, I am feeling better today so hopefully the worst is over. :thumbup:

I have got my VBAC appointment next Friday, I have soooo many questions I want to ask. I really do not know what to do???? Is anybody else in this position? x


----------



## hope07

hi new to this i'm due jan 7th can i ask what does VBAC mean?


----------



## Lostunicorn

hope07 said:


> hi new to this i'm due jan 7th can i ask what does VBAC mean?

You're due 5 days after me :) Not sure what VBAC means either?


----------



## naomicourt

Hi hope07

VBAC is a vaginal birth after a c-section, basically I had to have an emergency c-section with my daughter as she was in distress and we lost her heart beat completley at one point. I am so scared that this will happen again i'm not sure whether to ask for an elective c-section or not. :wacko:

They do try and talk you into having a vaginal birth, and I know the recovery will be a lot easier and quicker, it's just soooo confusing. :dohh:


----------



## hope07

oh thanks! its our first baby and its very exciting and scary and i never thought it would be like this!
cant help but worrying about everything!


----------



## pinkie77

Hope your appointment goes well Naomi x x

Are you going to write down all the questions you have? I always do that or I forget otherwise :dohh: After being in an emergancy situation it must be quite worrying. Remember you have to make the right decision for you and your family and sod what the drs want, they have their targets to meet and their statistics to worry about. Good luck x x


----------



## naomicourt

pinkie77 said:


> Hope your appointment goes well Naomi x x
> 
> Are you going to write down all the questions you have? I always do that or I forget otherwise :dohh: After being in an emergancy situation it must be quite worrying. Remember you have to make the right decision for you and your family and sod what the drs want, they have their targets to meet and their statistics to worry about. Good luck x x

Thanks hun. 

I have written all my questions down, just hope I can make the right decision. I think they are trying to cut down the number of c-sections but, surely in my case they will allow me to have one. Will find out soon I suppose. x


----------



## ama

hope all goes well at your appointment naomi :hugs: 3 weeks till my gender scan ,im so excited <3


----------



## Jolene

Well I changed my gender scan from Fri, 30th to Wed, 28th. Friday is too far away, lol.

Naomi, I also can't quite decide what to do. I love the thought of an elective caesar and knowing exactly when and how things are going to happen, lol. But at the same time I can't bare the thought of being in so much pain again while trying to enjoy a newborn baby. But there are so many things that put me off about going for natural. I'm going to have to leave it till it's closer to the time to make that decision.


----------



## xLuciax

Jolene said:


> Well I changed my gender scan from Fri, 30th to Wed, 28th. Friday is too far away, lol.
> 
> Naomi, I also can't quite decide what to do. I love the thought of an elective caesar and knowing exactly when and how things are going to happen, lol. But at the same time I can't bare the thought of being in so much pain again while trying to enjoy a newborn baby. But there are so many things that put me off about going for natural. I'm going to have to leave it till it's closer to the time to make that decision.

28th of this month? if so yours is few days before mine I have mine this saturday im so excited just hope its accurate as i'll be 16 weeks + 2


----------



## xLuciax

anyone else definatly feeling flutters/kicks? I think I felt a little movement this morning but still unsure :-/


----------



## xLuciax

milamummy said:


> Hi everybody..glad to be here..was beginning to think that this tri was never coming..lol

hey milamummy how are you feeling?


----------



## xLuciax

hodbert said:


> noja said:
> 
> 
> I started off as a FF, have already gone to a G, have no idea where it's all going to end ...!! :wacko:(or where DH's grin will end for that matter!)
> 
> OMG I started off a C, went up to an E and now E bras dont seem to be fitting! It's costing me a fortune in bras, I'm getting to the point of just buying hammocks for them they are so big! I'm 4ft10 and a size 6 normally so you can imagine how ridiculously top heavy I look! Any moment now I'm going to topple over!Click to expand...

mine have got huge too I was quite a large size A im about C now


----------



## xLuciax

myk's mummy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just wanted to post a pic of my bump (taken at 16+3) which seems to be growing by the day. My belly button has completely flattened out already!
> 
> What about your January Jellybean bumps?

cute bump bigger than mine I have quite a low bump at the moment it pratrudes mostly at the bottom


----------



## Lostunicorn

naomicourt said:


> I think they are trying to cut down the number of c-sections but, surely in my case they will allow me to have one. Will find out soon I suppose. x

Naomicourt, my Auntie had a C section with all three of her children. I know she had complications with the first and so on medical grounds they said she could have c sections with her other two. If they don't seem convinced maybe ask them to check your notes from your last pregnancy/labour.

Hope the appointment goes well x


----------



## lovealittle1

good luck with the apt Naomi :hugs:


----------



## 3011busyyear

hi, can i go on 30th Jan please?
i was a feb love bug due on feb 2nd but after scan i'm now ahead :thumbup:


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome to JJ's 3011


----------



## lovealittle1

xLuciax said:


> anyone else definatly feeling flutters/kicks? I think I felt a little movement this morning but still unsure :-/

Still nothing here:cry:


----------



## hodbert

lovealittle1 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> anyone else definatly feeling flutters/kicks? I think I felt a little movement this morning but still unsure :-/
> 
> Still nothing here:cry:Click to expand...

Don't worry I'm 18 weeks and still nothing! I have anterior placenta so I won't feel anything until 20-22 weeks I've been told. I do feel the odd twinge but nothing that remotely feels like kicking! I'm just trying to be patient.

With regards to C Sections, I've been told if my baby if over 7lb I'll have to have one de to my size (am 4ft10 and size 6) so was a bit down about that when I was first told. Now I'm just going to take it as it comes as theres plusses and minuses for both sides. I think I wld prefer an epi and to try vaginal birth but if I have to go down C route so be it. But I know with you having probs before Naomi, you must be concerned, don't let the docs bully you into anything!


----------



## Jolene

Hi Lucia, yes my scan is on the 28th of this month!!! Good Luck with yours. I hope they can see. I still haven't felt anything yet which is making me even more nervous about my scan although something's happening because I seem to be growing by the day.


----------



## jojo-m

Lostunicorn said:


> Ok my boobs are feeling woefully small...I'm bigger than normal and I'm still only a B!!!! :cry:

:haha: your not only lovely I'm just the same! x


----------



## mum2be2011

xLuciax said:


> anyone else definatly feeling flutters/kicks? I think I felt a little movement this morning but still unsure :-/

Hi, Ive been having a few flutters/kicks/movements (whatever Baby is doing in there ) for about 10 days now. OH isnt 100% sure but he thinks the other night he felt baby hit/kick his face. Might sound strange but OH puts his head on my bump every night and says hello to baby, explains that he is daddy and looking forward to meeting baby and then gives baby a kiss. He did this all the way through with our last pregnancy and I think its really sweet.

Some ladies dont feel anything till much later on, with our last pregnancy I think I was round about 20 - 21 weeks when I first felt movement. Dont panic if your not feeling anything yet, baby will more than make up for it once you start feeling movements. 

Hope everyone is ok and settling into 2nd trimester. Good luck to everyone who has scans or appointments this week :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellfan

got my 20wk scan date today going to be on 13th sept at 3pm seems so long away but im sure it will go fast last few weeks have :o) was probably helped by fact i was told i was 12wks then on 22nd july at 12wk scan got told i was actually 14 wks :o) hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## pinkie77

Tinkerbellfan, it will go fast. Mine has! I got my 20 week scan appointment when I was about 12 weeks and it seemed ages then - now it's 3 weeks on friday!

I feel like I'm running out of time already :(


----------



## ama

i felt butterflies since 13 weeks now when laying down at night i will get a few *thumps* :):) dont really feel anything during the day tho maybe the odd movement ,im usually to busy to notice i guess ...i cant wait for the big kicks <3


----------



## ama

also hope you feel better really really soon Naomi xxxx:hugs:


----------



## noja

jojo-m said:


> Lostunicorn said:
> 
> 
> Ok my boobs are feeling woefully small...I'm bigger than normal and I'm still only a B!!!! :cry:
> 
> :haha: your not only lovely I'm just the same! xClick to expand...

Ladies, I'd LOVE to have little boobies, my wee sis's were so big she had to have a reduction. It's not fun. Men talk to your chest. They don't even try to hide it. :grr:


----------



## noja

naomicourt said:


> Hi hope07
> 
> VBAC is a vaginal birth after a c-section, basically I had to have an emergency c-section with my daughter as she was in distress and we lost her heart beat completley at one point. I am so scared that this will happen again i'm not sure whether to ask for an elective c-section or not. :wacko:
> 
> They do try and talk you into having a vaginal birth, and I know the recovery will be a lot easier and quicker, it's just soooo confusing. :dohh:

Hope your appointment went ok Naomi.


----------



## Lostunicorn

noja said:


> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lostunicorn said:
> 
> 
> Ok my boobs are feeling woefully small...I'm bigger than normal and I'm still only a B!!!! :cry:
> 
> :haha: your not only lovely I'm just the same! xClick to expand...
> 
> Ladies, I'd LOVE to have little boobies, my wee sis's were so big she had to have a reduction. It's not fun. Men talk to your chest. They don't even try to hide it. :grr:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: I'm happy with small boobs, less pain, but Hubby is a bit miffed that even when pregnant they are so small...:haha:...Oh well!


----------



## shellyhunny

Just a quick update that my EDD is now 23rd Jan after my scan a couple of weeks ago and I made it to 2nd tri - yay me!


----------



## noja

Well done Shelly and welcome!


----------



## Lostunicorn

:hi: Welcome to second trimester :)


----------



## naomicourt

shellyhunny said:


> Just a quick update that my EDD is now 23rd Jan after my scan a couple of weeks ago and I made it to 2nd tri - yay me!

I have updated your due date. Welcome to second tri! :happydance:


----------



## abstersmum

hi naomi can you change mine to the 15th thanks


----------



## Neko

Has everyone made it over to the second trimester yet? :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Can I be changed to the 8th please :D


----------



## sar35

Please can I be moved to the 1st, thanks x


----------



## Jolene

Went for my scan today :dance: Baby is growing well and doc *thinks* it's a girl but told me not to shop for pink as yet. Well I'm shopping for pink and will just leave the tags on, lol. I sooo badly want a girl!

Here are some pics...

EDIT: Have a look at the nub in pic 3+4 and let me know what you think
 



Attached Files:







16wks scan (1).JPG
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4









16wks scan (2).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









16wks scan (3).jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 10









16wks scan (4).jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7









16wks scan (5).jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tinkerbellfan

Jolene said:


> Went for my scan today :dance: Baby is growing well and doc *thinks* it's a girl but told me not to shop for pink as yet. Well I'm shopping for pink and will just leave the tags on, lol. I sooo badly want a girl!
> 
> Here are some pics...
> 
> EDIT: Have a look at the nub in pic 3+4 and let me know what you think

your pics are great. i cant wait till my 20wk scan to see all is ok and see what we are having its my 1st time so all so new to me lol scan seems so far away for us though :o)


----------



## jojo-m

glad you had a great scan, be lovely if your little girl doesn't grow a willy :haha:. Will you have a private scan to confirm or you just staying pink with tags!

Congrats bump buddy! xx


----------



## noja

Love the photos Jolene! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy

Hi girls!

I am Paula and I am 14 weeks pregnant and am due on the 26th of January 2011. This will be my second baby as I have a 21 month old little boy called Tristan.

xxx


----------



## blessed

Welcome! :)


----------



## abstersmum

welcome x


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome Paula :flower:


----------



## laurbagss

Hi Paula, How strange I am pregnant with my 2nd child and due 26th january :) I have just moved over to 2nd trimester too :) bump buddies?? x


----------



## Jolene

Welcome Paula :hi:

Thanks Ladies for the comments. I am so impatient having to count down until the next scan. I know I should just enjoy every moment as it goes but all I want is to see my baby :baby: Just 27days till the next one and then I'm sure he'll tell us for sure what we're having :)

Anyone still having scans this week. Good Luck Lucia for yours on Saturday!


----------



## henbear01

Hi Girls,

I've been in Febs lovebugs for the last wee while but found out today at my 12wk scan that i'm actually 14+2 and indeed a January Jellybean.

So hi to you all and hope to get to know you all pretty soon.

Lynne xx


----------



## DJ987

Hey girls can I join please? 

I'm Danielle and this is my first baby due 25th Jan 2011! I was in Feb lovebugs but got put forward so I'd love to join please :) xx


----------



## WarrensMummy

DJ987 said:


> Hey girls can I join please?
> 
> I'm Danielle and this is my first baby due 25th Jan 2011! I was in Feb lovebugs but got put forward so I'd love to join please :) xx

Exact same due date :D


----------



## WarrensMummy

Can i Join please 
This is my second Baby Due 25/11/11 :D

Hi everyone!!


----------



## DJ987

WarrensMummy said:


> DJ987 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls can I join please?
> 
> I'm Danielle and this is my first baby due 25th Jan 2011! I was in Feb lovebugs but got put forward so I'd love to join please :) xx
> 
> Exact same due date :DClick to expand...

Yay :happydance: do you need to change your ticker? As I'm 14+2 and yours says a week behind? I had to delete mine as it was wrong and haven't got round to putting it back on again! :haha:


----------



## KellyMomma

Hi Ladies, does anyone know how to add the little pictures on the bottom of your messages showing the babys development etc? Thanks xxx


----------



## WarrensMummy

DJ987 said:


> WarrensMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ987 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls can I join please?
> 
> I'm Danielle and this is my first baby due 25th Jan 2011! I was in Feb lovebugs but got put forward so I'd love to join please :) xx
> 
> Exact same due date :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yay :happydance: do you need to change your ticker? As I'm 14+2 and yours says a week behind? I had to delete mine as it was wrong and haven't got round to putting it back on again! :haha:Click to expand...

Thats what i dont get :( I went to hospital yesterday and on my scan im 13+2 but due date she gave me was 25th :| So she has to be wrong dont she???


----------



## hodbert

JB's we've all been soooooo quiet lately!! How is everyone doing? There must be a lot of scans coming up now - when are you all going in?

I had some right stretching pains last night all the way across bottom of bump and then around my back - nice!

How much weight have you guys all gained? I had gained only 2lb up to last week and now I've put on 7lb! Must be all the junk I can't stop eating :haha: Although I am getting fed up of going into baby stores and people asking if my purchase is a present, or sales staff looking at me like I'm crazy when I'm trying out prams etc. Just coz I've not got a big bump doesn't mean there's nothing in there, believe me! Grr!!


----------



## abstersmum

my san is on 31st august cant wait to see bean again


----------



## tinkerbellfan

henbear01 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I've been in Febs lovebugs for the last wee while but found out today at my 12wk scan that i'm actually 14+2 and indeed a January Jellybean.
> 
> So hi to you all and hope to get to know you all pretty soon.
> 
> Lynne xx

same thing happened to me was in feb lovebugs but at 12wk scan found out i was actually 14wks so here i am in jan jellybeans how was your scan i loved it when we had ours its my 1st pregnancy so everything is new to me partner already has LO's from a previous relationship but says he feels just as excited as me and is being so great :o) hope all is going well for you xx


----------



## ~TLC~

May I join your list! 
I'm due on January 21st


----------



## Abi&Bump_x

Can i join in to please :blush:

I'm due 27th January!

:) Thank you


----------



## meg79

I would love to join this group please. My dates show me due on Feb 3rd, but my 12 week scan put me 28th Jan - who knows lol!


----------



## mum2be2011

my scan is on 27th august cant wait to see baby again, it seems ages ago that we had the 12 week and that was just over 3 weeks ago. 

Hodbert as for the weight I havent put any on yet, Ive lost between 6-8lbs (depending on whos scales). I did this with my last pregnancy and at 20 weeks the weight crept on. I ate really badly last pregnancy and put 44lbs on (did the whole eating for 2 and im pregnant so who cares what i eat). Wont be doing that this time as ive spent 7 months after the birth losing the weight.


----------



## hodbert

mum2be2011 said:


> my scan is on 27th august cant wait to see baby again, it seems ages ago that we had the 12 week and that was just over 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Hodbert as for the weight I havent put any on yet, Ive lost between 6-8lbs (depending on whos scales). I did this with my last pregnancy and at 20 weeks the weight crept on. I ate really badly last pregnancy and put 44lbs on (did the whole eating for 2 and im pregnant so who cares what i eat). Wont be doing that this time as ive spent 7 months after the birth losing the weight.

Yeh I'm eating really badly at the moment, but its still only creeping on! Do need to try and eat more healthily though, but I'm not a fruit/veg fan.


----------



## Megan<3

i just found out that its a girlllll!!!!! :)


----------



## naomicourt

Megan<3 said:


> i just found out that its a girlllll!!!!! :)

Yay! :happydance: Congrats hun! x


----------



## Megan<3

thank you, im so happy. lol its what i secretly wanted in my heart :happydance:


----------



## mum2be2011

Megan<3 said:


> i just found out that its a girlllll!!!!! :)

Yay congrats :happydance:. Hoping to be able to join you on team pink in a few weeks O:)


----------



## mum2be2011

hodbert said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> my scan is on 27th august cant wait to see baby again, it seems ages ago that we had the 12 week and that was just over 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Hodbert as for the weight I havent put any on yet, Ive lost between 6-8lbs (depending on whos scales). I did this with my last pregnancy and at 20 weeks the weight crept on. I ate really badly last pregnancy and put 44lbs on (did the whole eating for 2 and im pregnant so who cares what i eat). Wont be doing that this time as ive spent 7 months after the birth losing the weight.
> 
> Yeh I'm eating really badly at the moment, but its still only creeping on! Do need to try and eat more healthily though, but I'm not a fruit/veg fan.Click to expand...

Im not a fruit/veg fan either, Im going to try and avoid the vast quantities of chocolate and crisps that I consumed last time. Im doing well so far. I just need to get it into my head that although there is a little person growing inside me I dont need to eat double everything :blush: A few of my babygroup friends were the same so im glad to know im not alone. Will be hard with xmas at the back of the pregnancy. All that lovely food and chocolate :dohh:


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations Megan :happydance:

I've had a glance at the front page and see so far we're 100% pink! Hoping for a few little boys to even things up lol

My son desperately wants ours to be one of them but I'm not fussed either way


----------



## blessed

Congratulations on the baby girl Megan! We think we joined team pink yesterday too! (its unsure, but pretty sure) WooHoo!


----------



## hodbert

Megan<3 said:


> i just found out that its a girlllll!!!!! :)

Welcome to Team Pink Hun! :hugs:


----------



## Megan<3

Thank You Everyone :)


----------



## Wewantourmush

Can I be added to the 25th please :)


----------



## blessed

I just now realized I wasn't added on here.... lol... I'm due the 9th :)


----------



## xLuciax

Congrats on the baby girl!! Argh I can hardly see a thing when I use this site on my blackberry I miss my iphone! Will read through all new posts later at OHs place I have no computer still! Well we find out what team we are on tomorrow morning!! I think I've got my hopes up a bit too much for team pink though :S did anyone go to the asda baby sale? Omg they have some beautiful baby girl clothes in there! I went to midwife yesterday she said I'm not immune to rubella! Even though I had all my childhood injections they took more blood to double check but its still made me little worried as if I got it it could cause the baby to be blind or deaf :( hoping the new results will bring something more positive also midwife said I'm already 16 + 3 days don't know how that works out since my due date should bring me 2 days behind that but guess she knows better than me lol anyway that's my update for now my bump is still very tiny and only really detectable by myself and family I hope I pop soon I hate it when someone says oh you hardly have anything there! Grr will read through other posts tonight hope your all doing well though :)


----------



## sar35

xLuciax said:


> Congrats on the baby girl!! Argh I can hardly see a thing when I use this site on my blackberry I miss my iphone! Will read through all new posts later at OHs place I have no computer still! Well we find out what team we are on tomorrow morning!! I think I've got my hopes up a bit too much for team pink though :S did anyone go to the asda baby sale? Omg they have some beautiful baby girl clothes in there! I went to midwife yesterday she said I'm not immune to rubella! Even though I had all my childhood injections they took more blood to double check but its still made me little worried as if I got it it could cause the baby to be blind or deaf :( hoping the new results will bring something more positive also midwife said I'm already 16 + 3 days don't know how that works out since my due date should bring me 2 days behind that but guess she knows better than me lol anyway that's my update for now my bump is still very tiny and only really detectable by myself and family I hope I pop soon I hate it when someone says oh you hardly have anything there! Grr will read through other posts tonight hope your all doing well though :)

I too was told that i wasnt immune against rubella but this never came up with my previous pregnancies, and I know I had it when I was younger, my mw just said to have it after baby was born, she didnt seem worried, look forward to hearing what team you are on x


----------



## pinkie77

Good luck Lucia x x

Try not to worry about the rubella - you've not caught it in the past by the sound of it so it's fairly unlikely you will now. Possibly a bit simplistic but that's the way I look at things and it helps me lol x x


----------



## tinkerbellfan

been posting on here for a little while now but i noticed im not on list on 1st page if possible can i be added edd 20th jan thank you hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies, havent posted here in a while, guess its cuz ive had nothing too exciting to post. Just enjoying a few days off before I start my new job on Monday. I had an antenatal appointment on Wednesday past, got to hear the baby's heartbeat which was pretty cool. Shame the other half wasn't there to hear it cuz I think he would have been amazed. Looking forward to feeling some movement over the coming weeks, have felt nothing as yet. Hope everyone is keeping well!! x x x


----------



## xLuciax

pinkie77 said:


> Good luck Lucia x x
> 
> Try not to worry about the rubella - you've not caught it in the past by the sound of it so it's fairly unlikely you will now. Possibly a bit simplistic but that's the way I look at things and it helps me lol x x

thanks hun! my midwife is pretty straight way she puts things sometimes she says them with a real serious tone like I told her also my cat had fleas and she seemed a little pissed off about it :-S lol


----------



## lovealittle1

hodbert said:


> JB's we've all been soooooo quiet lately!! How is everyone doing? There must be a lot of scans coming up now - when are you all going in?
> 
> I had some right stretching pains last night all the way across bottom of bump and then around my back - nice!
> 
> How much weight have you guys all gained? I had gained only 2lb up to last week and now I've put on 7lb! Must be all the junk I can't stop eating :haha: Although I am getting fed up of going into baby stores and people asking if my purchase is a present, or sales staff looking at me like I'm crazy when I'm trying out prams etc. Just coz I've not got a big bump doesn't mean there's nothing in there, believe me! Grr!!

I had some stretching pains yesterday actually and I swear that my bump is bigger today because of it!

I have gained 7lbs already! Pretty sure it is mostly in the bump and boobies though!


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats on :pink: Megan

Welcome to the newcomers :flower:


----------



## naomicourt

Hi girls

My husband and I have decided we are staying on team tellow and will not be finding out the sex on our next scan. Has anybody else decided to have a surprise??


----------



## blessed

naomicourt said:


> Hi girls
> 
> My husband and I have decided we are staying on team tellow and will not be finding out the sex on our next scan. Has anybody else decided to have a surprise??

My husband kind of sorta wanted a surprise as well... but I wasn't having it! I HAD to know.. lol :blush:


----------



## lovealittle1

naomicourt said:


> Hi girls
> 
> My husband and I have decided we are staying on team tellow and will not be finding out the sex on our next scan. Has anybody else decided to have a surprise??

We are staying on team yellow but definately feeling like the minority! Most people are shocked that we are not finding out. I am also finding it hard to find newborn stuff like onesies that are gender neutral. :dohh:


----------



## naomicourt

I know, it seems as though everyone finds out the sex before the birth now.

I loved having the surprise with my daughter. :)

Really, I have found that they have lots of neutral clothes here. I already have lots that I bought last time and quite a lot of them I didn't even use as so many people bought her clothes once she was born so I wouldn't worry about getting loads of clothes.


----------



## LuckyStarr

Lovealittle

We have found loads of stuff at babies r us and next that is neutral but still bright colours (ia am not a fan of pastels) x


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Hey ladies new too second tri EDD 28th jan 2011 :) x


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi and welcome :hi: 20yr 1st baby. 

We have decided that we will find out the sex of this baby at our scan, purely because we 'accidently' found out with our 1st. Everything we own clothes wise is pink, bar a few vests and a snowsuit. So we need to save up for blue clothes if this LO is a boy. Secretly hoping for a girl as I adore my little girl and want a sister for her that she can go shopping with when they are older.


----------



## sar35

lovealittle1 said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> JB's we've all been soooooo quiet lately!! How is everyone doing? There must be a lot of scans coming up now - when are you all going in?
> 
> I had some right stretching pains last night all the way across bottom of bump and then around my back - nice!
> 
> How much weight have you guys all gained? I had gained only 2lb up to last week and now I've put on 7lb! Must be all the junk I can't stop eating :haha: Although I am getting fed up of going into baby stores and people asking if my purchase is a present, or sales staff looking at me like I'm crazy when I'm trying out prams etc. Just coz I've not got a big bump doesn't mean there's nothing in there, believe me! Grr!!
> 
> I had some stretching pains yesterday actually and I swear that my bump is bigger today because of it!
> 
> I have gained 7lbs already! Pretty sure it is mostly in the bump and boobies though!Click to expand...

Ive had the same thing, like my stomach is blowing up then bump getting bigger, boobs have also taken a turn for the worse where pain is regarded


----------



## naomicourt

xLuciax said:


> Congrats on the baby girl!! Argh I can hardly see a thing when I use this site on my blackberry I miss my iphone! Will read through all new posts later at OHs place I have no computer still! Well we find out what team we are on tomorrow morning!! I think I've got my hopes up a bit too much for team pink though :S did anyone go to the asda baby sale? Omg they have some beautiful baby girl clothes in there! I went to midwife yesterday she said I'm not immune to rubella! Even though I had all my childhood injections they took more blood to double check but its still made me little worried as if I got it it could cause the baby to be blind or deaf :( hoping the new results will bring something more positive also midwife said I'm already 16 + 3 days don't know how that works out since my due date should bring me 2 days behind that but guess she knows better than me lol anyway that's my update for now my bump is still very tiny and only really detectable by myself and family I hope I pop soon I hate it when someone says oh you hardly have anything there! Grr will read through other posts tonight hope your all doing well though :)

Good luck today hun. Can't wait to hear what team you are on. :flower:


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls we are on Team blue! :blue: bit disspaointed when I found out because I really wanted a girl and had almost made myself believe was but im starting to get used to the idea of having a little boy now we have already named him he will be called Jose (Pronounced H-ose)


----------



## sar35

xLuciax said:


> Hey girls we are on Team blue! :blue: bit disspaointed when I found out because I really wanted a girl and had almost made myself believe was but im starting to get used to the idea of having a little boy now we have already named him he will be called Jose (Pronounced H-ose)

thats lovely congrats


----------



## lovealittle1

xLuciax said:


> Hey girls we are on Team blue! :blue: bit disspaointed when I found out because I really wanted a girl and had almost made myself believe was but im starting to get used to the idea of having a little boy now we have already named him he will be called Jose (Pronounced H-ose)

Congrats hunny - You will just have to give Jose a little sister next time round!


----------



## mum2be2011

Congrats xLuciax on team :blue:, just means you have a great excuse to have another to get Jose a little sister :)


----------



## hodbert

Congrats on Team Blue Lucia! And don't worry once you get used to the idea you will be well excited! I felt the same as we thought we were having a boy, but now I'm so excited about my baby girl! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations Lucia x x 

The boys are catching up now!

*wants scan now*


----------



## rcbrown08

naomicourt said:


> Hi girls
> 
> My husband and I have decided we are staying on team tellow and will not be finding out the sex on our next scan. Has anybody else decided to have a surprise??

Hi Naomi! We are going to stay on team yellow as well. Everyone seems so surprised when we let them know we won't be finding out but I want the surprise at birth. I also want to call people and say "Its a ...". I didn't find out with my daughter and I felt it made the birth that much more special. :flower:


----------



## rcbrown08

xLuciax said:


> Hey girls we are on Team blue! :blue: bit disspaointed when I found out because I really wanted a girl and had almost made myself believe was but im starting to get used to the idea of having a little boy now we have already named him he will be called Jose (Pronounced H-ose)

Hi Lucia! Congrats on your baby boy. We are going to remain team yellow but deep down I want a little girl. I hope I don't feel disappointed when I find out what the baby is, but at that point I think I will be so excited about giving birth that it won't matter. Congrats again hun! :happydance:


----------



## Neko

pinkie77 said:


> Congratulations Lucia x x
> 
> The boys are catching up now!
> 
> *wants scan now*

I want a scan too! I have almost 3 weeks to wait.


----------



## blessed

Congrats Lucia!! We were the opposite, we both kinda sorta wanted a boy, but got the girl. I really didn't care much, but hubby was a little down... about 30 minutes later though, he was all excited again! :) It won't matter one bit once baby is in your arms!


----------



## minibeast

ello ladies. my little one's due on 21st January. 

i don't think i'm showing yet, but i've got a bit of a tummy that i've always had, i woke up this morning and felt it and the left hand side was hard! i pressed gently on the right which felt squidgy and normal. at first i was really alarmed and thought it might be a tumor, but it's gone now n i think it's more likely to be baby! anyone else felt this? : D 

i remember getting a new guinea pig when i was little and holding her i could feel what i thought were 2 tumors in her stomach, a few mornings later i woke up to see 2 extra gp's running round her cage! deff not tumors


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls havent been on for a while, hows everyone doing?

Got our next scan on Friday and hoping they will tell us the sex cant wait to know if its boys or girls, I'm too curious not to find out and all our families are dying to know. It'll be easier to plan with 2 also.


----------



## pinkie77

Neko, when's your scan? Mine's on the 20th so 19 days time - yours must be around the same time x x

Hope your scan goes well Angelblue x x It must be doubly exciting with twins!


----------



## Neko

My scanis August 17th. So only two more weeks, really. 


minibeast, I had that this morning too. The right side of my uterus felt hard, I touched it a little bit and the "tumor" moved over. Your baby was probably all curled up on one side.


----------



## beccybobeccy

got my 16 week appt on Wednesday, and my scan on the 25th... so excited and a little nervous! xx


----------



## mum2be2011

beccybobeccy good luck with your appointment on wednesday, 25th will be here really quickly, are you finding out the sex of baby? We have our scan on the 27th, wish it was next week though, dying to see baby again.


----------



## jojo-m

My scan is on the 18th too, there will be a few of us going around the same time. I was going to be team yellow but think I may decide to find out the sex this time, we didn't with my son so we done the surprise thing before. Time to change my mind of course but think it will be nice to know this time! 

Good luck those having them sooner x


----------



## CaptainMummy

our scan is on the 24th... seems an age away!! OH wants a boy.. typical! But I will be over the moon whatever we are having :) SOOOO Cant wait!

Think bubs likes the right side of my uterus.. as every morning when I wake up... my bump is hard, but the right sticks out much more than the left!

Also, think I have felt a few movements now, theyre like slight "pop" or "pokey" feelings, cant wait to feel hard kicks!!

Good luck all those with scans coming up soon! :)


----------



## hodbert

I think I might be feeling kicks but they're quite faint and not very often so its hard to tell :wacko: Am dying to feel so nice strong ones!

As for one side being hard, that will be where bubs is laying, thats how I know where she is.


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi JJ's - still no movement here. Got our 20 week scan on Aug 26 - feels like ages away! We are staying :yellow: so hoping we accidentally don't see anything!


----------



## xmummy2bex

Hii everyone.. im new on this forum so still learning how to use it.. please someone tell me if ive just posted this in the wrong place or something ha... 
Anywayy... im almost 18weeks pregnant, and due on the 4th of januaryy.. soo excited, i found out on my private scan that im expecting a little boyy yaaayyy!!! 
Does anyone know any secrets to stopping heartburn... my sickness has just stopped but been replaced by reallly bad heartburn every night and gaviscon is doing nothinngg for me... ill try anything at this point haha!! 
:) xx


----------



## LuckyStarr

Hi Ladies,

I have had my 18 week midwife appointment today and got to hear babies heart beat so i am sooooo happy right now . Cant wait for my scan now though but i have to wait until 21 weeks, but then i can get my pram!!! 

xmummytobex try milk some people find that helps with heartburn/indegestion.

xx


----------



## Jolene

Welcome xmummytobex :hi: your baby is due the day after my b'day!

I started feeling baby move last week and then nothing for a couple of days and then yesterday and today baby has been so active. Last night my DH was holding my tummy while baby was moving and he felt a kick too. We were both shocked as I didn't think it would be possible this early, we saw my tummy move after that too!!?? At the moment baby is quite active. What an amazing feeling :cloud9:


----------



## LuckyStarr

Jolene I am really jealous my hubby hasn't felt any movements yet but i have been having a few flutters and prods!

What have you ladies bought so far, i cant help myself and i am trying to not buy anything else until after my 21 week scan?


----------



## sar35

I hAvent brought anything yet either, my scan is on 16th aug so we will wait til after then


----------



## LuckyStarr

I have my scan on the 20th....

and i nearly have everything i need for newborn :blush: 

and a 0-3 snow suit!

They were all bargins I had to have them! :haha:

x x


----------



## hodbert

I haven't bought much as we are moving from NY to California in 4 weeks so we'd only have to get it all sent across! Have bought a coouple of lil outfits tho, love em! :flower: I think my mum's bought more than me though! :haha: We're off back to UK in 2 weeks (sooo much going on at the mo!!) and my suitcase is going to be chocca on way home! :rofl:


----------



## pinkie77

Luckystarr, I have my scan the same day! I haven't bought much yet :( except some cute cow print bodysuits and a few odds and ends. I'm off to buy DD#2 her new uniform for September tomorrow cos I think it's going to need ordering she's still so tiny, doing DS's next week and then DD#1 when they get home from their week away with their dad's family. That'll leave shoes the last week of the holidays and then I can get baby stuff *is all organdised for once :happydance:*


----------



## blessed

I had a Dr's appointment today too! Heard my little coconut, and she sounds perfect... :) Had blood drawn for testing (even though doctor didn't want me to... grrr) And a scan in 2 weeks! :)


----------



## tinkerbellfan

hiya how is everyone feeling today ? i think my m.s has started to ease off but it did before then came back lol i seem to have indigestion taking its place now hows everyones bumps are you all showing now? i defo have a bump appearing :) xx


----------



## pinkie77

Morning! I'm good, felt some good wiggles this morning and I think I can work out where baby is lying now, mostly on the right. I can't beleive I'm nearly 18 weeks already! I definately have a bump now too and panicking cos I don't think my shorts are going to last the summer :(

Hope the heartburn eases up soon, drinking milk helps a little for me but nothing seems to get rid of it totally. Then again, I'm my own worst enemy cos I'm still eating stuff that I know makes it worse :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbellfan

yeah i find that milk seems to help me sometimes :) ive not felt anything so far or maybe i have and just not really noticed it this is my 1st so might miss those 1st little wiggles lol i defo have a bump people are noticing now lol and im finding it hard to get comfy at night xx


----------



## sar35

tinkerbellfan said:


> hiya how is everyone feeling today ? i think my m.s has started to ease off but it did before then came back lol i seem to have indigestion taking its place now hows everyones bumps are you all showing now? i defo have a bump appearing :) xx

i posted a pic of my bump in 2nd tri bump pictures


----------



## lovealittle1

I think I have a bit of chest infection brewing. I have had a cough for 3 days now and when I do cough it burns in my chest any opinions on whether I should call the doc yet or just see how it plays out?


----------



## Angelblue

Any ideas for heart burn other than milk? I've totally gone off milk (have to have choc cereal to make milk go chocolatey ha ha!)

Feeling like the sickness might actually be lifting - dont want to jinx it though! Defo got a big bump but obviously there are 2! Will take a pic later


----------



## hodbert

Hi Girls

So far I've not had heartburn *touches wood* but I know other pregnant women who swore by rennies. I have definitely 'popped', although I don't look anything like my term. Was on skype with my mum yesterday and when I sat back and my stomach went into view she exclaimed at how big it was - we'd only skyped a few days before :haha: !

Sprry you're not feeling well Lovealittle1, not sure what I would advise. I don't think anything cold or flu-wise can harm bubs and knowing me I would prob end up waiting until I'm really ill before I went to docs, but that's me :) Maybe you should go just to be on safe side, if they catch it early you won't end up feeling as bad then :sick:


----------



## jojo-m

Hi!
Have a right good little bump on me already! Started getting some good strong kicks today too, even felt them through the tummy and seen a couple too, ooh and my boobs are getting bigger than they have ever been so smiles all round today!

Just wondered if any of you have suffered nose bleed whilst pg? I had a major nosebleed at 7am after going to toilet, it took an hour to stop it bleeding and I'd tried all the usual things to stop it. Hope it don't happen again its the last thing I need whilst on placement taking care of patients! 
x


----------



## sar35

jojo-m said:


> Hi!
> Have a right good little bump on me already! Started getting some good strong kicks today too, even felt them through the tummy and seen a couple too, ooh and my boobs are getting bigger than they have ever been so smiles all round today!
> 
> Just wondered if any of you have suffered nose bleed whilst pg? I had a major nosebleed at 7am after going to toilet, it took an hour to stop it bleeding and I'd tried all the usual things to stop it. Hope it don't happen again its the last thing I need whilst on placement taking care of patients!
> x

i had a nosebleed in the middle of the night but it wasnt bad and didnt last long, yay for big boobs lol, you should post a bump pic, id love to compare now we all seem to be getting bumps, and hooray for feeling baby i can feel mine on the inside but no one can see/feel on the outside


----------



## Jolene

Jojo, I'm glad you're also seeing the kicks, I thought perhaps we were going crazy. We only saw it once though. It's really a blessing isn't it?

Angelblue, I remember eating apples to try to combat the heartburn with my DS but I can't remember if it helped or not, lol. Someone had told me that it helps.

Lovealittle, I hope you get better soon. There's nothing worse than being sick and not being able to take anything :(

Blessed, I am so glad to hear baby is doing well. My scan is in 3wks, tick tock tick tock :haha:

Hope all you girls are doing well and growing nicely, lol.


----------



## Expat

Hi girls! 

it's been a while! 

Just to say that we're having a boy!! (just to even up those girls on the front page ) 

Hope you're all well! 

xx


----------



## Jolene

Hi Expat :hi: Yes you have been quiet lately. Congrats on your little boy!!!!!!! :blue:


----------



## tink23

how do i get on the Jan Jellybeans list?? :)


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, great to here about all the kicking and wriggling going on! I've felt movement but nothing as dramatic as seeing little kicks yet. 
I find gaviscon chewable tablets really good for heartburn-they taste DISGUSTING though! 
Take care all :flower:


----------



## blessed

I take some tums for heartburn! They only work for a short time though :( Doctor said I could also take mylanta or maalox.


----------



## pinkie77

Congrats on the blue bump Expat x x

I've had a few nosebleeds (including one on the bus earlier :() but I'm prone to them seasonally anyway - DD1 is suffering with them too :(

I saw a little bit of movement when I was in the bath a few days ago, might be worth a try? I remember that usually worked for seeing something happening with the others once they were moving around, must be the warm water!

DD2 is sorted for school now (except shoes), one down 2 to go then I can get buying :happydance:


----------



## justthestart

Hi naomi I just noticed my due date hasn't been changed- can you pop me as the 1st jan :) x


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies. I went in to a clininc today to get looked at and the dr thinks I should be okay to fight off this infection on my own with no meds. Hope he is right - last time I had a chest infection I was in agony and that was with meds!

congrats on :blue: expat!


----------



## Neko

lovealittle, I hope you feel better soon.


Is it normal to get heartburn from a piece of cheese? *sigh*


----------



## Angelblue

justthestart said:


> Hi naomi I just noticed my due date hasn't been changed- can you pop me as the 1st jan :) x

Me too! (although mine will be 36/37wks)


----------



## justthestart

Angelblue said:


> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> Hi naomi I just noticed my due date hasn't been changed- can you pop me as the 1st jan :) x
> 
> Me too! (although mine will be 36/37wks)Click to expand...

Twins how exciting! Xx


----------



## Rosykk

hey ladies, remember your prescriptions are free when your pregnant (working or not) so I just have something on repeat for my heartburn, every penny counts! xx


----------



## sugarwag

Hey Ladies,
I was just wondering...I am new to this site but am due January 21st :happydance:...am I allowed to join the jellybeans or is it just for people who started using this forum at the beginning?

On the heartburn note, I had never had it in my life before until last week and I had no idea what was going on! It's awful! Whoever invented it sucks :nope:


lots of love 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jolene

Rosykk, I wish we had those perks over here :(

Of course your welcome sugarwag! Are you going to be finding out baby's sex?


----------



## sugarwag

Yes I would like to! I'm a bit too impatient to wait for a suprise!:blush:

Everyone that has looked at my 12 wk scan has declared they think it's a boy though...don't know how or why because I can't tell!:shrug:

xxxxxx


----------



## naomicourt

Welcome to all the newbies! 

I will try and get all the dates up to date on the front page.

It's my birthday today!!!!! Wahoooo. Have got sone lovely sanctuary products from my sisters, and some hair repair stuff! I certainly need it. lol :happydance: and a beautiful white gold floating heart necklace from hubby! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sugarwag

Happy Birthday!! Hope you have a lovely day...although I can tell my pregnancy brain is in full throttle as I read your post as your sister had bought you some 'sanitary' products rather than sanctuary...

for a min I thought your sister must be very supportive of your pregnancy lol :rofl::rofl:


----------



## naomicourt

tink23 said:


> how do i get on the Jan Jellybeans list?? :)

Hi

I will add you too the list if you could give me your due date please?

Thank you :flower:


----------



## lovealittle1

:cake: Happy Bday Naomi


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, it's my bday too! Can't believe we r the same day naomi, so weird! It's also mine n hubbys 4 year anniversary as we got married on my bday - so no excuse for forgetting!!! I was VERY lucky this year and hubby bought me my first (and prob ony) pair of Manolo's! He figured we have a bit of money (he just got a big commission at work) and from now on will have a baby to buy for so might as well do it whilst we can. I was thrilled to pieces, I've always wanted a pair and they are beaut!

Plus my moving boxes arrived today so I really have no excuse not to start packing....*sigh*...I may just have to go have a nap first... :haha:


----------



## Jolene

Happy Birthday Naomi and Hodbert :fool: :juggle:

Hodbert you lucky girl! You should post a pic so we can all drool.


----------



## hodbert

Lol you sure u want me to Jolene?


----------



## tink23

aww can i go on the jan jellybean list? I'm due 27th of Jan :) :flower:


----------



## blessed

Happy Birthdays ladies! :)


----------



## jojo-m

Happy birthday hodbert and Naomi!! 

Hi everyone else x


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Hey girls, it's my bday too! Can't believe we r the same day naomi, so weird! It's also mine n hubbys 4 year anniversary as we got married on my bday - so no excuse for forgetting!!! I was VERY lucky this year and hubby bought me my first (and prob ony) pair of Manolo's! He figured we have a bit of money (he just got a big commission at work) and from now on will have a baby to buy for so might as well do it whilst we can. I was thrilled to pieces, I've always wanted a pair and they are beaut!
> 
> Plus my moving boxes arrived today so I really have no excuse not to start packing....*sigh*...I may just have to go have a nap first... :haha:

I know!! What would be even more weird is if we have our babies on the same day!! lol :haha:


----------



## LuckyStarr

Happy Birthday Ladies x x


----------



## rcbrown08

Happy Birthday Hodbert and Naomi! :cake:

Hodbert-I want to see the shoes. I am a shoe addict and I have to say that shoes are always a lovely bday gift!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## lovealittle1

hodbert said:


> Hey girls, it's my bday too! Can't believe we r the same day naomi, so weird! It's also mine n hubbys 4 year anniversary as we got married on my bday - so no excuse for forgetting!!! I was VERY lucky this year and hubby bought me my first (and prob ony) pair of Manolo's! He figured we have a bit of money (he just got a big commission at work) and from now on will have a baby to buy for so might as well do it whilst we can. I was thrilled to pieces, I've always wanted a pair and they are beaut!
> 
> Plus my moving boxes arrived today so I really have no excuse not to start packing....*sigh*...I may just have to go have a nap first... :haha:

Happy Birthday :cake:

Of course you have an excuse to not start packing it's your birthday!!!


----------



## hodbert

Oki doke, here goes...
 



Attached Files:







shoes.jpg
File size: 206.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fawkesymomma

Happy birthday hodbert and naomi! 

Kind of bummed reading through everyone's posts, my bump hasn't popped yet and I might have felt some movement, but still not sure. 

Is anyone else still having trouble with being sick. For me it is usually at night, after dinner, and drinking water makes it way worse. Next appointment next week, as well as our 20 week scan. Still deciding if we are going to find out the gender.


----------



## Leiladagreat

im due 3rd jan...havnt been to this site 4a long tme, was looking 4a post like this! thanks x


----------



## ~TLC~

I've noticed these past couple days my belly has really popped! My co-workers I hadn't told all kept glancing at my belly. When I finally tol them they all said they knew it but were afraid to say. Now I hope people will stop saying when I go shopping... "Well you don't look pregnant." Lol.

And... Happy Birthday!


----------



## blessed

fawkesymomma said:


> Happy birthday hodbert and naomi!
> 
> Kind of bummed reading through everyone's posts, my bump hasn't popped yet and I might have felt some movement, but still not sure.
> 
> Is anyone else still having trouble with being sick. For me it is usually at night, after dinner, and drinking water makes it way worse. Next appointment next week, as well as our 20 week scan. Still deciding if we are going to find out the gender.

My sickness comes and goes... I had a great week and a half a few days ago! But now its back.. :( Water makes it SO much worse for me also.. so its hard for me to drink it... :cry: I can't help but feel like I'm harming my little coconut because I can't drink! But I'm trying! I've started drinking chocolate soy milk.. and I noticed that different brands of water make it worse! Weird huh? 

My bump isn't really big either.. but its starting to come out.. and I do feel very slight movements :) You'll get there!


----------



## sugarwag

fawkesymomma said:


> Happy birthday hodbert and naomi!
> 
> Kind of bummed reading through everyone's posts, my bump hasn't popped yet and I might have felt some movement, but still not sure.
> 
> Is anyone else still having trouble with being sick. For me it is usually at night, after dinner, and drinking water makes it way worse. Next appointment next week, as well as our 20 week scan. Still deciding if we are going to find out the gender.

Yeah i'm still being ill :cry: it sucks... although it has eased off a little, I was being sick 3/4 times a day...now I average throwing up once or twice a week. But I am still having massive food aversions and massive aversion to smells...
so in one way it's kind of worse because I'm so hungry but the thought of most foods make me want to be so sick :cry:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noja

Happy Belated Birthday Hodbert and Naomi! And I LOVE the Manolos Hodbert, you have a husband with very good taste! I love my DH to little bits but if he went to get me shoes he's probably come back with a pair of hill-walking boots!!! :haha: In fairness I would have less risk of breaking my neck in them as I'm 'not great on my feet' as they say!:blush:
My sickness hasn't gone yet although the last 2 days have been the best so far. I go back to school in September ( as the teacher NOT a pupil you may be relieved to hear), I really hope it has eased off by then. 
I'm going kitchen shopping today for our new house-sooo excited!:happydance:
Have a good day ladies.


----------



## kerry1904

Hi, 

Please add me - I am due on the 25th Jan and we don't know what we are having :)

Thanks xx


----------



## Jolene

hodbert said:


> Oki doke, here goes...

Ooh, I love them!!! Tell your hubby to give my hubby a call... he could do with a lesson on gift shopping, lol.


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, happy belated birthday ladies. Im not a heels girl but they are lovely.

Im still suffering bad sickness im also having very faint spells and discovered my usually high blood pressure keeps dropping very low (not had that last pregnancy)


----------



## fawkesymomma

blessed said:


> fawkesymomma said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday hodbert and naomi!
> 
> Kind of bummed reading through everyone's posts, my bump hasn't popped yet and I might have felt some movement, but still not sure.
> 
> Is anyone else still having trouble with being sick. For me it is usually at night, after dinner, and drinking water makes it way worse. Next appointment next week, as well as our 20 week scan. Still deciding if we are going to find out the gender.
> 
> My sickness comes and goes... I had a great week and a half a few days ago! But now its back.. :( Water makes it SO much worse for me also.. so its hard for me to drink it... :cry: I can't help but feel like I'm harming my little coconut because I can't drink! But I'm trying! I've started drinking chocolate soy milk.. and I noticed that different brands of water make it worse! Weird huh?
> 
> My bump isn't really big either.. but its starting to come out.. and I do feel very slight movements :) You'll get there!Click to expand...

The thing that works best for me as far as drinking goes is ICE! I chomp on a lot of it when I get home, and I also have electrolyte popsicles to snack on as well. I have found that the colder the water is (ie frozen :D) the easier it is on my stomach to drink it. HTH!


----------



## rcbrown08

Love the shoes, Hodbert! \\:D/


----------



## Angelblue

Happy Bday ladies :happydance:

Wow don't know what their doing in there but there's lots of movement today - moving furniture or something!

AAaahhh got scan tomorrow and I cant wait to find out what sex they are!!! I can't contain myself!!!!!

Also going to Kiddicare in Peterborough on Sat - can't wait! and really want to look at gender specific stuff! Dying to look at pushchairs too, especially Baby Jogger City Select which my mum has seen a demo of and says is amazing!


----------



## Maffie

Angelblue said:


> Happy Bday ladies :happydance:
> 
> Wow don't know what their doing in there but there's lots of movement today - moving furniture or something!
> 
> AAaahhh got scan tomorrow and I cant wait to find out what sex they are!!! I can't contain myself!!!!!
> 
> Also going to Kiddicare in Peterborough on Sat - can't wait! and really want to look at gender specific stuff! Dying to look at pushchairs too, especially Baby Jogger City Select which my mum has seen a demo of and says is amazing!

You'll have to let us know what the baby jogger is like, ive been unable to find pricing on it and it looks great. Not found a store near me that stocks it.


----------



## Angelblue

Maffie said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> Happy Bday ladies :happydance:
> 
> Wow don't know what their doing in there but there's lots of movement today - moving furniture or something!
> 
> AAaahhh got scan tomorrow and I cant wait to find out what sex they are!!! I can't contain myself!!!!!
> 
> Also going to Kiddicare in Peterborough on Sat - can't wait! and really want to look at gender specific stuff! Dying to look at pushchairs too, especially Baby Jogger City Select which my mum has seen a demo of and says is amazing!
> 
> You'll have to let us know what the baby jogger is like, ive been unable to find pricing on it and it looks great. Not found a store near me that stocks it.Click to expand...

Yes I will definitely, my mum saw at a John Lewis in Milton Keynes - obviously thats not close to you, but have you checked your John Lewis? It only came out in April. 

Its on Kiddicare website shown as a single, and you buy the 2nd seat unit to make it double (and carrycots to have from birth) and it takes maxi cosy car seats: 

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_107303_10001

I found this thread on it, on another site: 

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a7159815/baby_jogger_city_select?

and youtube videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4czQ5Fxr51k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdeMgSm-xe0&feature=related

It does look rather good, very easy to fold and with 16 combinations!


----------



## noja

Loving the jogger! My bog bro and his wife gave me their HUGE travel system, the wheels are designed for off-roading me thinks!! :haha: Would love to buy a new pram/trendy pushchair but just can't justify it when I know this is a very good one!


----------



## Angelblue

We're lucky my mums helping us buy our pushchair, she had twins (my bro & sis) and she wants me to find the best, most practical pushchair because she knows how hard it is!


----------



## hodbert

A week today until my next scan :happydance: and two weeks yesterday until we go home to UK for a week :happydance: :happydance: Counting down the days!!!!

Hope u ladies are all ok! Baby girl was kicking like mad yesterday but she seems to have quietened down now. Right, I really need to motivate myself to do some packing as it is also 4 weeks on saturday til we move! Eek! :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellfan

bit late but happy belated birthday to those celebrating :) i had mine on 31st july got lots of new maternity clothes from mum and sister lol and OH is taking me out for a shopping day and meal when he gets paid cant wait same as i cant wait for our next scan which feels so far away 13th sept :( we both cant wait to find out what we are going to be having we dont mind either way its my first but id love to know buy a few special things for him/her :) im suffering with the heartburn thing and finding really cold water or milk helps a little sickness is not so bad now just slight nausea some days not sure if ive felt much yet but ive defo popped out and got a bump going on lol hope your all doing well :) xxx


----------



## Jolene

Ooh Angelblue, can't wait to find out what surprises are in store for you, and of course see the pics.


----------



## noja

Angelblue said:


> We're lucky my mums helping us buy our pushchair, she had twins (my bro & sis) and she wants me to find the best, most practical pushchair because she knows how hard it is!


Mummy's are GREAT! :flower:


----------



## blessed

I highly doubt I will go jogging.... lol 

I am going to try baby wearing :)


----------



## jms895

Hope everyone is ok? I not been on in a week or so been sooo busy.

Happy belated bday Hodbert and Naomi xx


----------



## naomicourt

Angelblue said:


> Happy Bday ladies :happydance:
> 
> Wow don't know what their doing in there but there's lots of movement today - moving furniture or something!
> 
> AAaahhh got scan tomorrow and I cant wait to find out what sex they are!!! I can't contain myself!!!!!
> 
> Also going to Kiddicare in Peterborough on Sat - can't wait! and really want to look at gender specific stuff! Dying to look at pushchairs too, especially Baby Jogger City Select which my mum has seen a demo of and says is amazing!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow. How exciting!! :)


----------



## blessed

fawkesymomma said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fawkesymomma said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday hodbert and naomi!
> 
> Kind of bummed reading through everyone's posts, my bump hasn't popped yet and I might have felt some movement, but still not sure.
> 
> Is anyone else still having trouble with being sick. For me it is usually at night, after dinner, and drinking water makes it way worse. Next appointment next week, as well as our 20 week scan. Still deciding if we are going to find out the gender.
> 
> My sickness comes and goes... I had a great week and a half a few days ago! But now its back.. :( Water makes it SO much worse for me also.. so its hard for me to drink it... :cry: I can't help but feel like I'm harming my little coconut because I can't drink! But I'm trying! I've started drinking chocolate soy milk.. and I noticed that different brands of water make it worse! Weird huh?
> 
> My bump isn't really big either.. but its starting to come out.. and I do feel very slight movements :) You'll get there!Click to expand...
> 
> The thing that works best for me as far as drinking goes is ICE! I chomp on a lot of it when I get home, and I also have electrolyte popsicles to snack on as well. I have found that the colder the water is (ie frozen :D) the easier it is on my stomach to drink it. HTH!Click to expand...

Completely agree! Only ICE cold water will feel okay... thats weird isn't it?? lol... I haven't done electrolyte popsicles, I've done regular ones (but I'm sure they have way too much sugar) I should look into these because I'm DEFINITELY not getting enough fluids :dohh:


----------



## noja

Appointment with consultant today!:thumbup: Should get a scan I think. Then off to a nice hotel for the weekend for our second wedding anniversary-can't wait.


----------



## ama

wow i need to come here more ,busy busy moving packing up to move house ,hope everyone is feeling good :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Got a letter through today about my bloods that were taken.. AFP Protein levels are higher than usual? And I think that increases my babies risk of a neural tube defect such as spina bifida.

Soo worried now, although I do get to have a detailed scan on Monday! So hoping to ask the sex of baby instead of having to wait until 24th August.

I am praying that everything is okay with my little jellybean.


----------



## Neko

I hope everything is ok with you, MrsMurphy2Be. The triple screen has a lot of false positives. Friends of mine have gone for more testing to find out there was nothing wrong.

Yesterday I think I had the fastest OB appointment ever. Somehow the doctor managed to find the heartbeat as soon as he put the doppler on my belly. I think I was out of the room in 5 minutes.


----------



## Lostunicorn

:hi: Hi Ladies

Belated Happy Birthday to Naomicourt and Hodbert :)

My 20 week scan is in ten days time :happydance::happydance:, just had to share, I'm so excited! Can't wait to find out Jellybeans sex :)


----------



## Central Perk

My scan is on WEDNESDAY!!! woo hoo!! Baby is well and truely making itself known now! A wriggly little monster just like it's older brother was!

Anyone else staying team yellow? Definitely want that surprise at the end:baby:


----------



## lovealittle1

Central Perk said:


> My scan is on WEDNESDAY!!! woo hoo!! Baby is well and truely making itself known now! A wriggly little monster just like it's older brother was!
> 
> Anyone else staying team yellow? Definitely want that surprise at the end:baby:

Hi CP - yay for scan on Wednesday! We are also staying :yellow:


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Noja, hope your consultant appointment went ok, we saw our consultant as well today. Seeing him next on the 27th after my scan :) So excited its only 3 weeks today till we see jellybean again and find out the sex. Im secretly hoping for a girl.

Hope all the other jellybeans are ok, have a lovely weekend x


----------



## naomicourt

Yay for staying on team yellow Central Perk. I think it is a lovely surprise to have on the day. :)

Well I had my VBAC appointment today and I am still no wiser! lol

It has made me feel a lot more confident to being able to do it naturally though. Just really going to wait about another ten weeks to see what position the baby gets in before I make my decision as I think I will opt for c-section if baby is back to back again. I got to hear the heart beat today though which was lovely. :happydance:

Can't wit to see baby next Friday on the scan! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JenJen79

Hi all, just back from our scan. All looks fine with little one which is great news :cloud9: 

We did want to find out whether it was a boy or a girl but it had its knees in the way. The sonographer said she thinks it might be a boy (thats what I have been thinking it is for the past couple of weeks) but could not confirm. Now we need to decide whether to wait for a suprise or to book a 4D scan later on :shrug:

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## FunnyBunny

Hiya

Could you add me to the list, due on 30th Jan. Will be staying on team yellow.

Thanks


----------



## hodbert

Hi ladies!

I'm 20 weeks today!!!!!! Half way there, eek! Was reading my baby book last night and at 20 weeks page it said 'in about 20 weeks you will be holding your baby'...holy sh*t!!!!



ama said:


> wow i need to come here more ,busy busy moving packing up to move house ,hope everyone is feeling good :)

When r u moving Ama? I'm slowly packing things up now but as we have only been here for 7 months we really havent gathered all that much so thankfully its not going to take me long :)

I said to hubby last night he is going to have to start helping me shave soon, although I may buy some immac to make the whole process easier, I don't trust him with a razor :haha: tried to shave my 'down theres' and it was a challenge already, with bump, so goodness knows how i'll get down there in a few weeks! :rofl:

Anyway hope ur all ok!


----------



## Mystique26

:hi:Hi ladies, hows everyone going? I still dont know my baby's gender but I will find out on my 20-week scan. Cant wait. I guess most of you already know your bub's gender? And some prefer to be on team yellow. I admire how you can choose not to know until delivery. Im not a very patient person. Lol! This is exciting.


----------



## jms895

Happy 20 weeks Hodbert!

Wow we are all half way nearly ladies :D


I have my scan in 12 days :D


----------



## pinkie77

Wow, haven't the jellybeans been busy? I go away for a couple of days and come home to pages to read lol

Happy belated birthday Naomi and Hodbert, sounds like you both had fab ones x x x

Hope everyone's scans go well - 13 days to mine now!! And I'm far to impatient to stay team yellow, I do admire those of you who have the willpower to wait!


----------



## Maffie

I feel like my scan is ages away.

Feeling rough at the moment, I collapsed yesterday, got took to hospital in ambulance but thankfully back home and resting. Having BP and blood sugar issues.


----------



## tinkerbellfan

im feeling like my scan is ages away to got to wait till 13th sept we wont be staying team yellow as we cant wait to find out who's in there lol :) im not the most patient of people when its something so exciting and this being my 1st it is very exciting lol ,

hope your feeling better maffie and getting some rest im just feel exhausted have no energy to do much but i try and OH is great bout it helps me out so much :)

hope everyone else is doing well i cant believe im 16wks + already still doesnt seem that long ago i was finding out and telling OH at 4wks lol xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hope you feel better soon Maffie :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Maffie said:


> I feel like my scan is ages away.
> 
> Feeling rough at the moment, I collapsed yesterday, got took to hospital in ambulance but thankfully back home and resting. Having BP and blood sugar issues.

Oh no Maffie hope you're feeling better soon! Lots of rest, you gotta take care of that little one inside you! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Maffie xxx


----------



## naomicourt

I hope you get better soon Maffie. Get lots of rest. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkie77

More get well soon wishes from me Maffie :hugs:


----------



## blessed

Yikes Maffie! Hope you feel better ASAP... take it easy hon! :)


----------



## Jolene

Take care Maffie :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

hey girls I havent been on here for what feels like ages! how is everyone? Im feeling baby move loads now some days I do some not though I was laying in bed last night and he really moving put my hand on my stomach and could actually feel it on my hand :-D dont think I have any other updates I went to visit family for a week and was showered with baby items which was nice lol


----------



## xLuciax

oh and happy beleted to those who celebrated a birthday lately


----------



## sar35

xLuciax said:


> hey girls I havent been on here for what feels like ages! how is everyone? Im feeling baby move loads now some days I do some not though I was laying in bed last night and he really moving put my hand on my stomach and could actually feel it on my hand :-D dont think I have any other updates I went to visit family for a week and was showered with baby items which was nice lol

awww thats lovely, i too am feeling my baby move,felt a prod yesterday and what felt like hiccups this morning, so cute, my lower abdomen is rock hard now and bump has risen, starting from under my bust
hope maffie feels better soon x


----------



## xLuciax

sar35 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I havent been on here for what feels like ages! how is everyone? Im feeling baby move loads now some days I do some not though I was laying in bed last night and he really moving put my hand on my stomach and could actually feel it on my hand :-D dont think I have any other updates I went to visit family for a week and was showered with baby items which was nice lol
> 
> awww thats lovely, i too am feeling my baby move,felt a prod yesterday and what felt like hiccups this morning, so cute, my lower abdomen is rock hard now and bump has risen, starting from under my bust
> hope maffie feels better soon xClick to expand...

so cute do you know what your having yet? my stomach is bump but its not rock hard bump yet so when I sit down it looks like fat :-(


----------



## sar35

xLuciax said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I havent been on here for what feels like ages! how is everyone? Im feeling baby move loads now some days I do some not though I was laying in bed last night and he really moving put my hand on my stomach and could actually feel it on my hand :-D dont think I have any other updates I went to visit family for a week and was showered with baby items which was nice lol
> 
> awww thats lovely, i too am feeling my baby move,felt a prod yesterday and what felt like hiccups this morning, so cute, my lower abdomen is rock hard now and bump has risen, starting from under my bust
> hope maffie feels better soon xClick to expand...
> 
> so cute do you know what your having yet? my stomach is bump but its not rock hard bump yet so when I sit down it looks like fat :-(Click to expand...

no, will find out on monday 16th hopefully, its only the very bottom that is hard, the middle is soft


----------



## CaptainMummy

Get well soon Maffie :hugs:

Eeeh excited, 18 weeks today woohoo.. I just love when I reach another full week!

Also, have scan tomorrow and I soo hope they can tell me the sex! I wana be able to buy lots of nice clothes.. its so frustrating going into shops and not being able to buy anything! Wish me luck ladies, and I shall update you when I get back tomorrow afternoon.

*Hope my baby is okay*


----------



## sar35

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Get well soon Maffie :hugs:
> 
> Eeeh excited, 18 weeks today woohoo.. I just love when I reach another full week!
> 
> Also, have scan tomorrow and I soo hope they can tell me the sex! I wana be able to buy lots of nice clothes.. its so frustrating going into shops and not being able to buy anything! Wish me luck ladies, and I shall update you when I get back tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> *Hope my baby is okay*

good luck x


----------



## xLuciax

sar35 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I havent been on here for what feels like ages! how is everyone? Im feeling baby move loads now some days I do some not though I was laying in bed last night and he really moving put my hand on my stomach and could actually feel it on my hand :-D dont think I have any other updates I went to visit family for a week and was showered with baby items which was nice lol
> 
> awww thats lovely, i too am feeling my baby move,felt a prod yesterday and what felt like hiccups this morning, so cute, my lower abdomen is rock hard now and bump has risen, starting from under my bust
> hope maffie feels better soon xClick to expand...
> 
> so cute do you know what your having yet? my stomach is bump but its not rock hard bump yet so when I sit down it looks like fat :-(Click to expand...
> 
> no, will find out on monday 16th hopefully, its only the very bottom that is hard, the middle is softClick to expand...

yeah my bottoms hard too but its like right near the bottom not even on my belly hope I pop soon


----------



## Lostunicorn

sar35 said:


> no, will find out on monday 16th hopefully, its only the very bottom that is hard, the middle is soft

I have my 20 week scan on the same day :), ooo just noticed we're due one day apart...might be why lol.


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome back Lucia :thumbup: You are so lucky you can feel :baby: already. I am getting so impatient now as I still have not felt anything :cry:

Happy 18 weeks mrsmurphy2b - hope they get to tell you the sex at your scan tomorrow. 

My bump is rock hard now and my uterus is just a bit above my belly button. Does anyone know how high it will get? Have my 2nd prenantal appt on Tuesday :happydance: Will get my results from my pap and also maternal serum test also looking forward to hearing hb - it sounds so much better on dr's doppler. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely week-end


----------



## sar35

Lostunicorn said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> no, will find out on monday 16th hopefully, its only the very bottom that is hard, the middle is soft
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on the same day :), ooo just noticed we're due one day apart...might be why lol.Click to expand...

lol, what time is your scan? mine is at 8.30am are u gonna see if you can find out the sex?


----------



## jms895

Good luck mrsmurphy to be! 

Welcome back Lucia

Lovealittle one - my uterus is just above my belly button, and you asked how far it will go..... just under your boobs! Right to top, wait till LO isd giving you a big whollop in the ribs everyday..... then when the baby 'drops' its heaven, you can eat more, less indigestion etc....

Reminds me.... indegestion has started for me againh...... it was about the same time with Caine.... horrible :grr:


----------



## blessed

I can not feel my uterus... LOL.. i have no idea what I'm feeling for... It all feels squishy to me :)


----------



## justthestart

sar35 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I havent been on here for what feels like ages! how is everyone? Im feeling baby move loads now some days I do some not though I was laying in bed last night and he really moving put my hand on my stomach and could actually feel it on my hand :-D dont think I have any other updates I went to visit family for a week and was showered with baby items which was nice lol
> 
> awww thats lovely, i too am feeling my baby move,felt a prod yesterday and what felt like hiccups this morning, so cute, my lower abdomen is rock hard now and bump has risen, starting from under my bust
> hope maffie feels better soon xClick to expand...
> 
> so cute do you know what your having yet? my stomach is bump but its not rock hard bump yet so when I sit down it looks like fat :-(Click to expand...
> 
> no, will find out on monday 16th hopefully, its only the very bottom that is hard, the middle is softClick to expand...

My scan is on Thursday 19th, its so near but to my pregnant strange self it feels like so long away! I just want it to be tomorrow!! 

Has anyone else who is around my gestatation not felt baby move yet (I am 19 weeks one day) I have had a couple of prods but I think I am imagining it cause i want to feel it so much. I am getting worried I haven't felt anything cause I am a UK size 10 normally and I dont know if I have got an anterior placenta. I just want to feel something!


----------



## jms895

You will be able to feel it more soon :D xx



blessed said:


> I can not feel my uterus... LOL.. i have no idea what I'm feeling for... It all feels squishy to me :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Thanks Jade - wow that is high up and makes me imagine how uncomfortable I will be!! 

blessed - It is easiest to feel first thing in the morning when laying in bed. If you are unsure ask your doc or mw and they will show you.

justthestart - I have not felt anything yet either - I am 18 weeks tomorrow and not sure if size matters but I am a UK size 8. Hope we both get our bubbles or flutters soon.


----------



## kell

Hiya girls :) Can you fit me in on Jan 29th please? I was in the feb lovebugs but got put forward at my scan. Thanks :flower:


----------



## Lostunicorn

sar35 said:


> lol, what time is your scan? mine is at 8.30am are u gonna see if you can find out the sex?

My scan's at midday, so long to wait...a whole week and 1.5 hours!
Yes!!!! Lol I started off saying I would never find out the sex and would stay team yellow, I think I'd been pregnant a week before I changed to really wanting to know! I can't wait I'm so excited.




justthestart said:


> My scan is on Thursday 19th, its so near but to my pregnant strange self it feels like so long away! I just want it to be tomorrow!!
> 
> Has anyone else who is around my gestatation not felt baby move yet (I am 19 weeks one day) I have had a couple of prods but I think I am imagining it cause i want to feel it so much. I am getting worried I haven't felt anything cause I am a UK size 10 normally and I dont know if I have got an anterior placenta. I just want to feel something!

Hiya :hi: I'm also 19+1 and have felt one or two possible movements but like you I'm not sure and think I'm imagining it because I want to feel Jellybean so much. When I spoke to MW she said it was normal to feel baby for the first time in week 22. I want to feel baby now...Has paddy!!! 
Is this your first? Me too, when's your due date?


----------



## pinkie77

Welcome Kell x x

Wow, loads of scans in the next couple of weeks and mine is officially next week lol.

Has anyone else noticed the stickied pink and blue 2009 thread has gone from the top of the page now? Maybe that means we're going to get our 2011 one soon! I get so exctied about silly things :blush:


----------



## pinkie77

Oooh forgot to say, I'm sure everyone will start feeling movements soon.


----------



## Mystique26

Hey ladies, how's everyone's weekend? Everyone's already talking about scans. I'll be having mine on my 20th week and Im so excited already. Hey pinkie, Im already feeling movements since Im skinny and it's my 2nd (3rd if we count the MMC). It's really reassuring to be feeling the movements as it's gives us assurance that bubs is ok. Have a wonderful week ahead ladies. :kiss:


----------



## MrsPhez

My scan is this Friday....the 13th. It's a good job I'm not superstitious. I am very excited and will be finding out if it's blue or pink. Feel a few taps, maybe 10 or so a day. I think it feels like a pulse. Been waking in the middle of the night quite a lot and have ahad a few bouts of indigestion. Good luck to all those being scanned in the coming weeks!


----------



## pinkie77

Oooh Mystique, you're 3 days ahead of me! I've been getting loads of movements and seem to have the sibling rivalry thing going on already lol. I've noticed the last few days if one of my big kids gives me a hug too tight, baby will give me a nudge as if to say 'oi, don't squish me!' I can't wait til they can feel it on the outside too


----------



## ButtonJessie

Hey girls, hope you are all well. Got my scan on Wednesday, can't wait to find out if I'm pink or blue!! xxx


----------



## Mystique26

Hey ButtonJessie, my scan is on Sat 14th. Really excited to know the gender too. :cloud9:

Pinkie, we may be 3 days apart but our babies might end up having the same brthday. :happydance: Maybe most of us in this thread have EDD's that are a few days apart. Have you found out if yours is pink or blue? :flower:


----------



## xLuciax

MrsPhez said:


> My scan is this Friday....the 13th. It's a good job I'm not superstitious. I am very excited and will be finding out if it's blue or pink. Feel a few taps, maybe 10 or so a day. I think it feels like a pulse. Been waking in the middle of the night quite a lot and have ahad a few bouts of indigestion. Good luck to all those being scanned in the coming weeks!

good luck hun! I dont pay attention to any of that superstitious stuff either load of crap if you ask me lol what team are you hoping to be on?


----------



## xLuciax

pinkie77 said:


> Oooh Mystique, you're 3 days ahead of me! I've been getting loads of movements and seem to have the sibling rivalry thing going on already lol. I've noticed the last few days if one of my big kids gives me a hug too tight, baby will give me a nudge as if to say 'oi, don't squish me!' I can't wait til they can feel it on the outside too

:haha: baby making its mark already


----------



## xLuciax

any of you girls know what heartburn feels like? I've never had it before but pretty sure I may of experienced it two days ago


----------



## justthestart

justthestart said:


> My scan is on Thursday 19th, its so near but to my pregnant strange self it feels like so long away! I just want it to be tomorrow!!
> 
> Has anyone else who is around my gestatation not felt baby move yet (I am 19 weeks one day) I have had a couple of prods but I think I am imagining it cause i want to feel it so much. I am getting worried I haven't felt anything cause I am a UK size 10 normally and I dont know if I have got an anterior placenta. I just want to feel something!

Hiya :hi: I'm also 19+1 and have felt one or two possible movements but like you I'm not sure and think I'm imagining it because I want to feel Jellybean so much. When I spoke to MW she said it was normal to feel baby for the first time in week 22. I want to feel baby now...Has paddy!!! 
Is this your first? Me too, when's your due date?[/QUOTE]

hi Hun yep it's my first and I am the same as you... Due 1st january! Each day that goes past I'm getting more fed up! Just want to feel bubs!


----------



## Mystique26

justthestart said:


> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> My scan is on Thursday 19th, its so near but to my pregnant strange self it feels like so long away! I just want it to be tomorrow!!
> 
> Has anyone else who is around my gestatation not felt baby move yet (I am 19 weeks one day) I have had a couple of prods but I think I am imagining it cause i want to feel it so much. I am getting worried I haven't felt anything cause I am a UK size 10 normally and I dont know if I have got an anterior placenta. I just want to feel something!
> 
> Hiya :hi: I'm also 19+1 and have felt one or two possible movements but like you I'm not sure and think I'm imagining it because I want to feel Jellybean so much. When I spoke to MW she said it was normal to feel baby for the first time in week 22. I want to feel baby now...Has paddy!!!
> Is this your first? Me too, when's your due date?Click to expand...


Hey justthestart. Im also 19+1 but since I am skinny and it's already my 2nd pregancy (3rd if we count my MMC), I felt Jellybean's movements early. About 15 weeks more or less. But dont worry, the flutter you felt might well be your bubs already. :flower:


----------



## Neko

xLuciax said:


> any of you girls know what heartburn feels like? I've never had it before but pretty sure I may of experienced it two days ago

Feels like a burning in your stomach and up your esophagus. I've been getting it quite a bit this week.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Well ladies, everything is perfectly fine with bubs :) Soooo relieved!!

Also... Found out we are team

:pink::pink::pink::pink:

SOOOO PLEASED!!
:D:D:D:D
xx


----------



## MrsPhez

xLuciax said:


> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> My scan is this Friday....the 13th. It's a good job I'm not superstitious. I am very excited and will be finding out if it's blue or pink. Feel a few taps, maybe 10 or so a day. I think it feels like a pulse. Been waking in the middle of the night quite a lot and have ahad a few bouts of indigestion. Good luck to all those being scanned in the coming weeks!
> 
> good luck hun! I dont pay attention to any of that superstitious stuff either load of crap if you ask me lol what team are you hoping to be on?Click to expand...

Well as its our 1st I dont really mind! Dh would like a girl I like the idea of an older brother first. We have a lot of girl names though and hardly any boys! I really dont mind. Congrats on your boy!


----------



## xLuciax

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well ladies, everything is perfectly fine with bubs :) Soooo relieved!!
> 
> Also... Found out we are team
> 
> :pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> SOOOO PLEASED!!
> :D:D:D:D
> xx

ahhh cfongrats !!! I think im the only one on team blue so far lol


----------



## blessed

Good luck on all your upcoming scans ladies!! I will pray for happy healthy babies :) I have a scan on the 17th... confirming a boy or girl (they think girl, hubby is dying for a boy.. lol) We'll keep each other posted!


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats on your girl mrsmurphy2be


----------



## mum2be2011

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well ladies, everything is perfectly fine with bubs :) Soooo relieved!!
> 
> Also... Found out we are team
> 
> :pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> SOOOO PLEASED!!
> :D:D:D:D
> xx

Congratulations on team :pink:, glad everything is ok with bubs :)


----------



## Jolene

Congrats MrsMurphy on your little pink bundle. I can't wait to have mine confirmed - hope she's still a girl, lol.

Last night baby was moving for about 4hrs - from 8-12!!! I didn't think that was possible as I'm sure a newborn doesn't even stay awake that long, lol. My DH and DS got to feel it because he/she was moving so much. It felt as if baby was trying to get out :haha: Another thing is I'm starting to feel baby move above my belly button - I didn't know that was possible so early. I thought baby was still all down below?!?!?! Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Mystique26

Congratulations on you baby girl MrsMurphy2Be. :hugs:

Hey Jolene, I think its possible that the baby has already reached your bellybutton. I remember when I was about 14 or 15 weeks, my belly button started popping out which means that my uterus has already reached the bellybutton. They grow really fast. :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Jolene your uterus is about at your belly button now so its prob kicks you are feeling :cloud9:

11 days for scan :wohoo: yayyyyy


----------



## jms895

xLuciax said:


> any of you girls know what heartburn feels like? I've never had it before but pretty sure I may of experienced it two days ago

Yep it can be really bad at night when laying down I actually feel like its gonna come up and I feel like I will be sick, its like a burning and horrible fullness.

Congrats on team Blue Lucia, just notices xx


----------



## jms895

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well ladies, everything is perfectly fine with bubs :) Soooo relieved!!
> 
> Also... Found out we are team
> 
> :pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> SOOOO PLEASED!!
> :D:D:D:D
> xx

Yay :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Maffie

When I was last checked at hospital after my collapse my uterus was above my belly button.


----------



## jms895

Sooo how many do we have on team pink, blue and yellow? Is anyone keeping a list? :D


----------



## justthestart

jms895 said:


> Sooo how many do we have on team pink, blue and yellow? Is anyone keeping a list? :D


I think naomi is keeping a list on the front page :)


----------



## jms895

:dohh: oh yes! Thanks :D

Naomi, I am due 6th Jan could you change me from 10th please? Thanks x


----------



## naomicourt

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well ladies, everything is perfectly fine with bubs :) Soooo relieved!!
> 
> Also... Found out we are team
> 
> :pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> SOOOO PLEASED!!
> :D:D:D:D
> xx

*Congratulations!!! * :baby:


----------



## naomicourt

Can't believe I have got my scan in just 4 days!!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


Soooooooo excited, just hope little bubs is ok in there.


----------



## jojo-m

lots and lots of scans coming up! good luck for your Naomi, you staying yellow? mine is a week tomorrow and i've changed my mind i'm going to ask gender can't wait, keep having dreams saying pink but my head tells me blue! It proper wiggley I know that much! I don't remember my little boy being this active this early, perhaps my muscles are like paper now lol!

I'm still struggling with sickness, not all the time now but had a really rough day yesterday, is anyone else the same this late on? starting to wonder if it will be like this another 20 weeks!
x


----------



## blessed

jojo-m said:


> lots and lots of scans coming up! good luck for your Naomi, you staying yellow? mine is a week tomorrow and i've changed my mind i'm going to ask gender can't wait, keep having dreams saying pink but my head tells me blue! It proper wiggley I know that much! I don't remember my little boy being this active this early, perhaps my muscles are like paper now lol!
> 
> I'm still struggling with sickness, not all the time now but had a really rough day yesterday, is anyone else the same this late on? starting to wonder if it will be like this another 20 weeks!
> x

My sickness still comes and goes too.. what a pain! I have a lot of good days in a row though, so thats great! I really hope I'm not one of those women who have to deal with it the entire time either :( boo! I have my scan a week from tomorrow as well! Good luck!


----------



## jojo-m

blessed said:


> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> lots and lots of scans coming up! good luck for your Naomi, you staying yellow? mine is a week tomorrow and i've changed my mind i'm going to ask gender can't wait, keep having dreams saying pink but my head tells me blue! It proper wiggley I know that much! I don't remember my little boy being this active this early, perhaps my muscles are like paper now lol!
> 
> I'm still struggling with sickness, not all the time now but had a really rough day yesterday, is anyone else the same this late on? starting to wonder if it will be like this another 20 weeks!
> x
> 
> My sickness still comes and goes too.. what a pain! I have a lot of good days in a row though, so thats great! I really hope I'm not one of those women who have to deal with it the entire time either :( boo! I have my scan a week from tomorrow as well! Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, are you finding out the sex or you keeping the surprise? 

Sickness is rubbish, I hope it leaves soon for both of us! Mind you i'm on a placement in intensive care and its all the plegm that seemed to send me flying to the toilet all day yesterday! just another 7 weeks then lol! xx


----------



## blessed

jojo-m said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> lots and lots of scans coming up! good luck for your Naomi, you staying yellow? mine is a week tomorrow and i've changed my mind i'm going to ask gender can't wait, keep having dreams saying pink but my head tells me blue! It proper wiggley I know that much! I don't remember my little boy being this active this early, perhaps my muscles are like paper now lol!
> 
> I'm still struggling with sickness, not all the time now but had a really rough day yesterday, is anyone else the same this late on? starting to wonder if it will be like this another 20 weeks!
> x
> 
> My sickness still comes and goes too.. what a pain! I have a lot of good days in a row though, so thats great! I really hope I'm not one of those women who have to deal with it the entire time either :( boo! I have my scan a week from tomorrow as well! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, are you finding out the sex or you keeping the surprise?
> 
> Sickness is rubbish, I hope it leaves soon for both of us! Mind you i'm on a placement in intensive care and its all the plegm that seemed to send me flying to the toilet all day yesterday! just another 7 weeks then lol! xxClick to expand...

Oh no!! Stupid phlegm!! Feel better soon! I know you will :) 

We had a private scan done at 16 weeks in which baby was not very cooperative. We were told our coconut was possibly a girl, but not sure. :dohh: I definitely want to know, so we'll give it another go at this next scan. I don't know why I want to know the gender so badly, but I do! Its a must for me! lol


----------



## jojo-m

eek you been having to hold off on the shopping then? I can't wait to get some pink things if its a girl, have some blue things already obviously from my son but be nice to get them out of storage! 

Is this your first baby? hope it proudly showing its bits for you!
x


----------



## Rosykk

im due 6th Jan and i still dont look or feel pregnant. My boobs have got bigger and had bad heartburn almost daily but thats it. thought i felt the baby move last thurs but havent felt anything since. Havent had any morning sickness, feel perfectly 'normal'. Kinda worried that its not 'normal' Had the heartbeat appointment 2 weeks ago and that was fine, got my 20 week scan next Thurs and a bit worried as i just have no symptoms :(


----------



## Lostunicorn

justthestart said:


> hi Hun yep it's my first and I am the same as you... Due 1st january! Each day that goes past I'm getting more fed up! Just want to feel bubs!

I know! Have had really bad heartburn/wind today so wondering if maybe it's bubs but I'm not realising it is...if that makes any sense lol.

My Mum said once I feel baby move I'll be like "oh I've felt that for weeks":haha: and be really annoyed that I didn't realise it was Jellybean all this time.



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well ladies, everything is perfectly fine with bubs :) Soooo relieved!!
> 
> Also... Found out we are team
> 
> :pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> SOOOO PLEASED!!
> :D:D:D:D
> xx

CONGRATULATIONS on :pink::pink:, glad baby is healthy :)


----------



## ama

friday will be my 20 week scan !!! :happydance: so excited ,hope i get to find out if bubs is team blue or pink,i want to start really buying things and picking a name lol and of course want bubs nice and healthy x


----------



## Cat_pj

Hello I'm new- first post! I'm due on January the 13th :dance:


----------



## Jolene

Welcome Cat! You're due the day after me. Do you know what the sex is yet?

Blessed, I was also told at my 16wk scan it looks like a girl and will be confirmed at 20wks. I'm keen to see your results!

Ama, I'm jealous. My 20wk scan is still 2wks away - feels like an eternity :haha: I also want to start shopping - I already have the nursery all planned out, lol. Can't wait to get started.

I feel really sorry for those ladies still suffering from ms :( Mine lasted until 13wks and that was long enough. Hope it subsides soon :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

hey girls lay flat on my back today saw my stomach move loads baby have been pretty active today although I felt hardly any movement yesterday


----------



## xLuciax

Cat_pj said:


> Hello I'm new- first post! I'm due on January the 13th :dance:

yay your due same day as me!


----------



## Mystique26

My scan is only 3 days away and the wait is driving me mad. Really excited to know my bubs gender. :happydance:


----------



## mum2be2011

Cat_pj said:


> Hello I'm new- first post! I'm due on January the 13th :dance:

Welcome Cat, Im also due on the 13th. Hope everything is ok with bubs.


----------



## blessed

jojo-m said:


> eek you been having to hold off on the shopping then? I can't wait to get some pink things if its a girl, have some blue things already obviously from my son but be nice to get them out of storage!
> 
> Is this your first baby? hope it proudly showing its bits for you!
> x

I can't wait to really dig into the shopping! Hubby is not having the pink.. boo! This is our first... so exciting!


----------



## Aphrodite

xLuciax said:


> hey girls lay flat on my back today saw my stomach move loads baby have been pretty active today although I felt hardly any movement yesterday

No way u could actually see ur stomach move?! I still havent felt anything yet!!! I have been looking at my tummy just in case it moves lol but didnt think it would this early. Im really surprised too as on the scan and listening to heartbeat it was sooo active, couldnt keep still!


----------



## abstersmum

i have been feeling bubs since 15 weeks and heard the hb today mw said its a good size a nice way of saying big, my first was 8lb 8 so i thought this one would be. my scan is on august 31


----------



## ButtonJessie

scan tomorrow, scan tomorrow, scan tomorrow!!! WOOOHOOO!! :yipee:

Can you tell I'm excited? :haha:


----------



## naomicourt

Aww hubby felt baby move tonight and it made him jump! Lol :haha:


----------



## naomicourt

ButtonJessie said:


> scan tomorrow, scan tomorrow, scan tomorrow!!! WOOOHOOO!! :yipee:
> 
> Can you tell I'm excited? :haha:

Good luc with the scan! :) x


----------



## jms895

Mystique, Ama and Naomicourt - hope scans go ok! xx


----------



## Neko

Good luck to everyone having scans tomorrow! I can hardly wait another week for mine.


----------



## ~TLC~

Yay! According to my latest visit to the doctors my due date has been moved up! From January 21st to January 16th! That makes me happy, lol.


----------



## xLuciax

Aphrodite said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> hey girls lay flat on my back today saw my stomach move loads baby have been pretty active today although I felt hardly any movement yesterday
> 
> No way u could actually see ur stomach move?! I still havent felt anything yet!!! I have been looking at my tummy just in case it moves lol but didnt think it would this early. Im really surprised too as on the scan and listening to heartbeat it was sooo active, couldnt keep still!Click to expand...

yeah I still have quite a small bump so it looked even more weird I only ever see it move if im laying flat looks like somethings about to break out of my stomach lol my aunt told me first time she saw her stomach move she threw up lol!


----------



## xLuciax

blessed said:


> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> eek you been having to hold off on the shopping then? I can't wait to get some pink things if its a girl, have some blue things already obviously from my son but be nice to get them out of storage!
> 
> Is this your first baby? hope it proudly showing its bits for you!
> x
> 
> I can't wait to really dig into the shopping! Hubby is not having the pink.. boo! This is our first... so exciting!Click to expand...

aaww =( what colours will you go for?


----------



## xLuciax

good luck with the scans girls!! i still have a 2 week wait for mine its on 26th


----------



## lovealittle1

Good luck with scans everyone


----------



## blessed

xLuciax said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> eek you been having to hold off on the shopping then? I can't wait to get some pink things if its a girl, have some blue things already obviously from my son but be nice to get them out of storage!
> 
> Is this your first baby? hope it proudly showing its bits for you!
> x
> 
> I can't wait to really dig into the shopping! Hubby is not having the pink.. boo! This is our first... so exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> aaww =( what colours will you go for?Click to expand...

Thats a very good question.... lol, not sure! Mostly neutrals, with a hint of pink or purple... Once we found out the baby is probably a girl my husband freaked out and said "There's no way I can buy pink things!" lol... crazy!


----------



## lovealittle1

xLuciax said:


> good luck with the scans girls!! i still have a 2 week wait for mine its on 26th

Mine is the same day :happydance: we can coutdown together


----------



## jms895

my scan is a week tomorrow :D


----------



## Rosykk

jms895 said:


> my scan is a week tomorrow :D

me too! Excited but worried, hope everything is ok for us both :flower:


----------



## ButtonJessie

blessed said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> eek you been having to hold off on the shopping then? I can't wait to get some pink things if its a girl, have some blue things already obviously from my son but be nice to get them out of storage!
> 
> Is this your first baby? hope it proudly showing its bits for you!
> x
> 
> I can't wait to really dig into the shopping! Hubby is not having the pink.. boo! This is our first... so exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> aaww =( what colours will you go for?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a very good question.... lol, not sure! Mostly neutrals, with a hint of pink or purple... Once we found out the baby is probably a girl my husband freaked out and said "There's no way I can buy pink things!" lol... crazy!Click to expand...

Next do lots of lovely non pink stuff like this: https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/15/2


----------



## sar35

welcome to the new JB's, good luck to all the people with scans coming up and yay for feeling movements!


----------



## Central Perk

Hey girls I had my scan today and all is perfect with baby!

We are useless and caved in and found out the sex, I am TEAM PINK!!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

CP - Glad to hear all is well with :baby: and congrats on :pink:


----------



## Mystique26

Hi ladies, my scan is this Saturday. cant wait and i hope i can just sleep through it. Goodluck with everyone having their scans too. :kiss:


----------



## Mystique26

Central Perk said:


> Hey girls I had my scan today and all is perfect with baby!
> 
> We are useless and caved in and found out the sex, I am TEAM PINK!!!!

Congratulation on your pink bundle of joy. I also cant wait to find the gender. :cloud9:


----------



## hodbert

Congrats on Team Pink Central Perk! Hows all the other scans gone today?


----------



## blessed

Congrats on the baby girl!! :)


----------



## jms895

Am sure we will be fine Rosykk :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Congrats on team pink Central Perk :D


----------



## naomicourt

Central Perk said:


> Hey girls I had my scan today and all is perfect with baby!
> 
> We are useless and caved in and found out the sex, I am TEAM PINK!!!!

Tut tut, I thought you were on team yellow! :winkwink:

Congrats on a baby girl! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPhez

Naomi, please can you change my due date to the 3rd Jan please? Thank you! I will find out on Friday what team I'm on......congrats on the baby girl!


----------



## ButtonJessie

So we found out today.....we are expecting a baby girl!!! :cloud9:

Everything is perfect with the baby, all measurements fine and dandy. Unfortunately though, I have a low lying anterior placenta (which apparently is why OH hasn't had any luck feeling kicks yet!), which we are desperately hoping will have moves up by the time I am 32 weeks, otherwise it's a c-section, which I really really don't want.

Still, so excited about our little girl, can't wait to meet her. It's back to the drawing board for names though, because we'd only chosen a boys name, and we haven't found a single girls name we agree on, doh!! :haha:


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi can I be added please? I meant to ask when I was scanned the other week and got my due date, which is the 25th January :) I also have a scan on Sunday to find out the sex! Can't wait x


----------



## JenJen79

Hi Naomi - could you move me back to the 26th December? And show us as team yellow? Little one kept its legs crossed for the scan!

Many thanks, glad to hear everyones scans are going well!:hugs:


----------



## hodbert

ButtonJessie said:


> So we found out today.....we are expecting a baby girl!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Everything is perfect with the baby, all measurements fine and dandy. Unfortunately though, I have a low lying anterior placenta (which apparently is why OH hasn't had any luck feeling kicks yet!), which we are desperately hoping will have moves up by the time I am 32 weeks, otherwise it's a c-section, which I really really don't want.
> 
> Still, so excited about our little girl, can't wait to meet her. It's back to the drawing board for names though, because we'd only chosen a boys name, and we haven't found a single girls name we agree on, doh!! :haha:

Welcome to Team Pink Jessie!!!!!!!! I have anterior placenta too, it's driving hubby crazy when I say I feel kicks and he can't feel anything! :haha: Glad everything was good! :hugs:


----------



## pinkie77

Oooh congrats and good lucks all round!

My scan is a week on friday, wish it was this friday lol


----------



## ttcgeordie

can you add me iam due 11,1,11 thanx


----------



## Missy8004

Congrats to everyone!! I'm due on Jan 18 and we are having a BOY!! I go back for another scan on Aug 31st. Praying everything is all good! Really starting to feel him bumping around in there finally. This is my second and seems like other girls were feeling kicks and bumps a long time ago. I'm just getting the flutters but I love it!


----------



## keli

ttcgeordie said:


> can you add me iam due 11,1,11 thanx

same date as me :thumbup: and we found out last week we on team pink


----------



## hodbert

Well I just blubbed all oer hubby! :cry: Having been on my own for 9.5 hrs today, as per usual, he has come home for an hour before he goes to play football. He does this most weeks but sometimes it's just too much, I am on my own a lot and he doesn't get home until 12am at earliest. It was just all too much tonight. Needless to say he was v sympathetic, but he's still going. Poop. :(


----------



## Jolene

Congrats ButtonJessie :pink: I'm glad to hear all went well!

Hodbert, that sucks :( I would probably have done the same, lol.

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:


----------



## ButtonJessie

Oh hodbert, I would have done less blubbing and more shouting and demanding I think!!


----------



## xLuciax

so many team pinks for january im so jealous! really hoping we have a girl next time around im still feeling to guilty cause its actually took me a while to come around to the fact im having a little boy what sort of mother wouldnt be happy :( I guess I put my hopes up too much on a girl


----------



## xLuciax

blessed said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> eek you been having to hold off on the shopping then? I can't wait to get some pink things if its a girl, have some blue things already obviously from my son but be nice to get them out of storage!
> 
> Is this your first baby? hope it proudly showing its bits for you!
> x
> 
> I can't wait to really dig into the shopping! Hubby is not having the pink.. boo! This is our first... so exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> aaww =( what colours will you go for?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a very good question.... lol, not sure! Mostly neutrals, with a hint of pink or purple... Once we found out the baby is probably a girl my husband freaked out and said "There's no way I can buy pink things!" lol... crazy!Click to expand...

aw! puroples are nice especially lilac purples


----------



## xLuciax

lovealittle1 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> good luck with the scans girls!! i still have a 2 week wait for mine its on 26th
> 
> Mine is the same day :happydance: we can coutdown togetherClick to expand...


yay! what time is yours? think mines around 11.30


----------



## Jolene

Lucia, don't feel too bad. I was hoping for a girl when I had my son but I soon got used to the idea and after he was born I couldn't have been happier. He was such an easy baby that I wanted another boy. But after 10yrs of Spiderman, Batman, Ben10,etc, it would really be nice to be able to buy pink, lol. 

I'm sure he's is going to be the apple of your eye before you know it!


----------



## pinkie77

My scan isn't til 2pm - it's not fair :(

I get less shopping time after lol

Unless I can persuade oh to take me to lakeside of course hehehehe


----------



## lovealittle1

xLuciax said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> good luck with the scans girls!! i still have a 2 week wait for mine its on 26th
> 
> Mine is the same day :happydance: we can coutdown togetherClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yay! what time is yours? think mines around 11.30Click to expand...

Mine is at 11am here in Canada so that would be 5pm your time but I will be sure to update when I get back:happydance:


----------



## ttcgeordie

keli said:


> ttcgeordie said:
> 
> 
> can you add me iam due 11,1,11 thanx
> 
> same date as me :thumbup: and we found out last week we on team pinkClick to expand...

we should of found out last week but they dont do 16 week gender scans in oxfordshire so i was a bit disapointed, we are moving so i have a feeling we will be waiting a few more weeks to find out what we are having, iam hoping it will be pink as we have 2 blue ones already but another blue one will be more than welcome x P.S how cool is our due date 11.1.11 lol


----------



## xLuciax

Jolene said:


> Lucia, don't feel too bad. I was hoping for a girl when I had my son but I soon got used to the idea and after he was born I couldn't have been happier. He was such an easy baby that I wanted another boy. But after 10yrs of Spiderman, Batman, Ben10,etc, it would really be nice to be able to buy pink, lol.
> 
> I'm sure he's is going to be the apple of your eye before you know it!

thanks jolene :) your on team pink arnt you least your getting your girl now 1 boy 1 girl is perfect!


----------



## xLuciax

lovealittle1 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> good luck with the scans girls!! i still have a 2 week wait for mine its on 26th
> 
> Mine is the same day :happydance: we can coutdown togetherClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yay! what time is yours? think mines around 11.30Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is at 11am here in Canada so that would be 5pm your time but I will be sure to update when I get back:happydance:Click to expand...

defiantly! be nice to see what team your on I need to double check mine is still a boy lol


----------



## hodbert

ButtonJessie said:


> Oh hodbert, I would have done less blubbing and more shouting and demanding I think!!

Lol Jessie, I am a shoter/demander when I want to be! I think last night I just myself a bit worked up, it was all fine in the end :)

I have another scan today :happydance: get to see Baby Girl - yey!! I seem to have a lot over here, which is great :) Mine's at 4.30pm, which is 9.30pm UK time.


----------



## jms895

Missy8004 said:


> Congrats to everyone!! I'm due on Jan 18 and we are having a BOY!! I go back for another scan on Aug 31st. Praying everything is all good! Really starting to feel him bumping around in there finally. This is my second and seems like other girls were feeling kicks and bumps a long time ago. I'm just getting the flutters but I love it!

Congrats on team blue :D


----------



## jms895

keli said:


> ttcgeordie said:
> 
> 
> can you add me iam due 11,1,11 thanx
> 
> same date as me :thumbup: and we found out last week we on team pinkClick to expand...

Congrats on team pink hun :D x


----------



## jms895

ButtonJessie said:


> So we found out today.....we are expecting a baby girl!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Everything is perfect with the baby, all measurements fine and dandy. Unfortunately though, I have a low lying anterior placenta (which apparently is why OH hasn't had any luck feeling kicks yet!), which we are desperately hoping will have moves up by the time I am 32 weeks, otherwise it's a c-section, which I really really don't want.
> 
> Still, so excited about our little girl, can't wait to meet her. It's back to the drawing board for names though, because we'd only chosen a boys name, and we haven't found a single girls name we agree on, doh!! :haha:

Congratulations on team pink hun! Hope the naughty placenta moves and starts behaving :hugs: xx

Hows everyone?

I have been :cry: and very hormonal today :(


----------



## jms895

xLuciax said:


> so many team pinks for january im so jealous! really hoping we have a girl next time around im still feeling to guilty cause its actually took me a while to come around to the fact im having a little boy what sort of mother wouldnt be happy :( I guess I put my hopes up too much on a girl

Awww hun you will soon feel different little boys are the best :D They love their mummies so much :cloud9:


----------



## justthestart

I am pretty sure i felt baby move today. I was sat down and I just got three tiny little almost like taps on my lower left hand side! Its so annoying cause i can't be sure but i think it was!!!


----------



## jms895

justthestart - sounds like baby to me :cloud9: :D


----------



## Jolene

xLuciax said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> Lucia, don't feel too bad. I was hoping for a girl when I had my son but I soon got used to the idea and after he was born I couldn't have been happier. He was such an easy baby that I wanted another boy. But after 10yrs of Spiderman, Batman, Ben10,etc, it would really be nice to be able to buy pink, lol.
> 
> I'm sure he's is going to be the apple of your eye before you know it!
> 
> thanks jolene :) your on team pink arnt you least your getting your girl now 1 boy 1 girl is perfect!Click to expand...

The doc said it looks like a girl but couldn't be sure. He will confirm for us at our 20wk scan - 2 weeks to get through.......


----------



## lovealittle1

xLuciax said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> good luck with the scans girls!! i still have a 2 week wait for mine its on 26th
> 
> Mine is the same day :happydance: we can coutdown togetherClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yay! what time is yours? think mines around 11.30Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is at 11am here in Canada so that would be 5pm your time but I will be sure to update when I get back:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> defiantly! be nice to see what team your on I need to double check mine is still a boy lolClick to expand...

We are actually staying :yellow: but will be nice to know that :baby: is healthy as this is our first and only ultrasound done at the hospital. The one I had at 11 weeks was private so they don't tell you anything - just let you have a look


----------



## 3011busyyear

Hi, posted before but must have got overlooked. Could I be added to 30th Jan please?
My due date was originally feb 2nd but after scan they put me at 30th Jan. I reckon it will be more like feb for some reason but still think I'd like to join you Jan jellybeans too :

P.s we're having a secret gender scan on Sunday, so just me and nubby will know the sex for a few ekes before we tell everyone the results after our 20week scan. Thought it would give us time to get used to a boy/girl before the world and his wife starts asking us!


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi thanks for adding me :) I will know what team I am on after Sunday too. How do I get a January Jellybeans banner please? xx


----------



## snowy-willow

Hi. I am new around here.

I am currently 18+3 and due January 10th. This will be my first baby so although very excited am also scared with it

I have my 20 week scan on 25th and hope to be able to find out what sex Bean (thats what we refer to the baby as) is.

I am currently on the hunt for a doppler as I hope this will put my mind at rest a bit between appointments. My only concern if finding one that wil be able to find the heartbeat easily as I am a much larger lady.

Anyway hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## pinkie77

Welcome Snowy x x


----------



## beccybobeccy

snowy - I'm a size 18, carrying lots of weight in my belly and I've had no problems with my Angel Sounds one. It's pretty sensitive. I got mine from Amazon. It was 25 quid - it didn't come with Gel but we've just used some KY xx


----------



## beccybobeccy

snowy - my scan is the 25th too... it feels like 100 years away at the moment x


----------



## snowy-willow

beccybobeccy said:


> snowy - my scan is the 25th too... it feels like 100 years away at the moment x

I am counting down the days. It helps that I have a wonderful weekend planned for the weekend before so will have my mind kept busy for a bit!

I am much much bigger than a size 18 (had just lost enough weight to fit into a size 26 before getting pregnant) so am concerned that will effect the usage but maybe I will just have to take a gamble. The midwife managed to find the heartbeat instantly at my last appointment which fills me with a bit on confidence.


----------



## Lostunicorn

justthestart said:


> I am pretty sure i felt baby move today. I was sat down and I just got three tiny little almost like taps on my lower left hand side! Its so annoying cause i can't be sure but i think it was!!!

I'm sure I felt baby move today as well, how weird that we both felt it the same day after our posts earlier in the week.

Isn't it so cool feeling L/O:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## ama

was meant to have my u/s today when the car decides to breakdown :( will have the scan next week sometime ,im gutted tho ,grr hormones ...best of luck to all the ladies having there scans :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Oh no ama what a shame. I can't believe I have got my scan today! :) I just hope that they don't mind me taking my daughter along. She is so good and so excited about having a "sister" lol just hope she won't be disappointed if it's a boy.


----------



## sar35

Good luck today Naomi hope your daughter is happy with the outcome, also just wanted to say thanks for running and updating this thread, it must be really hard work x


----------



## ama

i know :( i cried lol of all the times for something to go wrong ,but anyways good luck naomi :hugs: altho u dont need it lol my son has been with me at both 6 week and 12 week scans and they did not seem to mind that i had him come along :)


----------



## naomicourt

Thanks Hun. It is like having a little part time job updating this thread lol
I don't mind though, I love this site and reading how everybody is getting on. :) x


----------



## naomicourt

ama said:


> i know :( i cried lol of all the times for something to go wrong ,but anyways good luck naomi :hugs: altho u dont need it lol my son has been with me at both 6 week and 12 week scans and they did not seem to mind that i had him come along :)

Thank you. She is part of the family so I don't see why she should be left out. :)


----------



## ama

exactly :) not there place to say other wise i would think


----------



## smiffy85

Hi everyone! I can't believe I've missed this thread so far, I've been reading this forum all week - makes it easier cos I'm on summer hols so got plenty of spare time lol! Well done for keeping it all going!

Could I be added to the January Jellybeans list please on the 3rd Jan?? I was originally given Christmas day as DD but 12 wk scan out me back a few wks! Got my 20 wk scan next wk on the 18th!! So so so excited to find out if we'll be pink or blue!!

Also how do I get the flashy jan jellybeans pic? Really like it!!! xx :happydance:


----------



## pinkie77

Good luck Naomi x x I'm sure DD will be thrilled whatever. And my older 3 would've been coming to my scan next week if they hadn't been away with their dad's family :(

Ama :hugs: Hope nothing goes wrong next week hun x x

Smiffy, welcome x x


----------



## MrsPhez

Had my 20 wk scan this morning! Baby was perfect and pretty big for a first baby they estimated the baby would be 8 pounds 2 at delivery! And we are on team blue! We are thrilled.


----------



## ama

pinkie77 said:


> Good luck Naomi x x I'm sure DD will be thrilled whatever. And my older 3 would've been coming to my scan next week if they hadn't been away with their dad's family :(
> 
> Ama :hugs: Hope nothing goes wrong next week hun x x
> 
> Smiffy, welcome x x

thankyou hun ,fingers crossed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

MrsPhez said:


> Had my 20 wk scan this morning! Baby was perfect and pretty big for a first baby they estimated the baby would be 8 pounds 2 at delivery! And we are on team blue! We are thrilled.

Congrats on the baby boy hun. It's nice to see a few more boys on the Jellybean list. :flower:


----------



## naomicourt

Welcome to all the new Jellybeans!! :happydance: and for those of you asking for a flashing banner, here are the codes. 

Just copy and paste the code above the banner into your siggy...



PHP:

[URL="[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/70uND.gif[/IMG][/URL]"][URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/70uND.gif[/IMG][/URL][/URL]


https://i.imgur.com/70uND.gif

If you are short on space...



PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/zSCaH.gif[/IMG][/URL] 


https://i.imgur.com/zSCaH.gif

Fancy a different shape?



PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/ibZzJ.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i.imgur.com/ibZzJ.gif



PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/hmEeQ.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i.imgur.com/hmEeQ.gif


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi Ladies and Happy Friday :happydance:

Congrats on :blue: Mrsphez

Welcome Smiffy!

*Thanks* Naomi for all your hard work with this site:winkwink: I see that you added :yellow: beside my name :happydance:

Welcome newbies :flower:


----------



## Neko

lovealittle1 said:


> Hi Ladies and Happy Friday :happydance:

It's Friday? YAY! :happydance: I need to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## noja

Happy weekend everyone, have a relaxing one! Loving my new banner, thanks for that Naomi. :flower:


----------



## justthestart

Hi naomi I hope everything went well x


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls and happy friday indeed (altho for msot of u UK ladies its probably nearly over now!). Congrats on :blue: Mrs phez and let us know about ur scan naomi!!

Hope ur all good, only 5 days until hubby and I go back to UK for a week, I am soooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## smiffy85

Thanks for the code naomi! Only 5 days till my scan when we find out! Although we are going to keep it to ourselves lol! Hi to all the January Jellybeans! x


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone! Scan went brilliantly. Baby has grown so much. :happydance:

Everything was measuring as it should be, and baby is very lazy and did two huge yawns. lol :haha:

They let my daughter come in and see baby, so she was very happy to see him/her. (Yes we are still on team YELLOW :yellow:) :D

Will try and get my scan pics on tomorrow.


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone! Scan went brilliantly. Baby has grown so much. :happydance:
> 
> Everything was measuring as it should be, and baby is very lazy and did two huge yawns. lol :haha:
> 
> They let my daughter come in and see baby, so she was very happy to see him/her. (Yes we are still on team YELLOW :yellow:)
> 
> Will try and get my scan pics on tomorrow.

Yey! Glad everything went well! Boo for team yellow, I wanna know what you're having!! ;) :hugs:


----------



## Becky123

We're having a boy, we're calling him Owen Rhys due on 17th jan


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Scan went brilliantly. Baby has grown so much. :happydance:
> 
> Everything was measuring as it should be, and baby is very lazy and did two huge yawns. lol :haha:
> 
> They let my daughter come in and see baby, so she was very happy to see him/her. (Yes we are still on team YELLOW :yellow:)
> 
> Will try and get my scan pics on tomorrow.
> 
> Yey! Glad everything went well! Boo for team yellow, I wanna know what you're having!! ;) :hugs:Click to expand...

Ha ha. It is sooo tempting to find out but, I really loved having the surprise on the day with my daughter, and have only got 20 weeks to wait. :baby: :happydance:


----------



## Tanara

Were having a girl, her name is Fayth Lee Rose Duda


----------



## naomicourt

Tanara said:


> Were having a girl, her name is Fayth Lee Rose Duda

Congrats on baby girl. Beautiful name too. :flower:


----------



## pinkie77

Some beautiful names x x x

Hope everyone is well today! I'm off to do some browsing at lakeside


----------



## jms895

MrsPhez said:


> Had my 20 wk scan this morning! Baby was perfect and pretty big for a first baby they estimated the baby would be 8 pounds 2 at delivery! And we are on team blue! We are thrilled.

Yay congrats on team blue MrsPhez!

I agree with others, thanks Naomi for keeping this thread going :D

5 more sleeps till my scan :wohoo:


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone! Scan went brilliantly. Baby has grown so much. :happydance:
> 
> Everything was measuring as it should be, and baby is very lazy and did two huge yawns. lol :haha:
> 
> They let my daughter come in and see baby, so she was very happy to see him/her. (Yes we are still on team YELLOW :yellow:) :D
> 
> Will try and get my scan pics on tomorrow.

Yay! So glad all went well hun :D but well done you with the willpower on staying yellow :D


----------



## jms895

Becky123 said:


> We're having a boy, we're calling him Owen Rhys due on 17th jan

Lovely name hun and congrats

Tanara, same to you hun! xx


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Can I join in here too? Just spotted this thread!

I am due on Jan 12th. I have my scan next week, the 20th and am hoping that we will find out the sex of baby then. Very excited!! :happydance:


----------



## pinkie77

Faff&Fidget said:


> Can I join in here too? Just spotted this thread!
> 
> I am due on Jan 12th. I have my scan next week, the 20th and am hoping that we will find out the sex of baby then. Very excited!! :happydance:

Oooh same day as me! Mine's at 2pm, what time is yours? Oh, and welcome lol x x


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Thanks Pinkie! Mine is at 9:30. I will be so excited on the day. I love the scans :)


----------



## Tadpole2010

Hi, please can you put me down as 7th Jan. Have been to nervous to post before due to MC previously. ~I have my next scan on 6th Sept when im hoping to find out whether we are having a boy or a girl! :)


----------



## smiffy85

Hello Tadpole2010! xxx


----------



## MrsPhez

For our little boy, I'd like to call him Finley Ashton Pharoah (my maiden name is Ashton) but won't make a final decision until he's born. We were joking that we both like Harry and Bo but you can't name a baby Harry Bo can you really?!!!


----------



## Tadpole2010

:hi:mHi Smiffy85! Im just behind you by the look of it as im 19+1 xx


----------



## CARTER157

Hi, Can u add us to the list please we just had our due date brought forward and were now due were due 26th Jan :happydance:


----------



## hodbert

Harry Bo - love it! :D

Welcome to all new ladies! 

Naomi - I am in awe of your willpower as I have none, I am just dying to know what you are having!! :)

I have added a whole list of names to my baby name list now, although not run them past hubby yet :haha:. My list is 

Lila
Grace
Lily
Rhea
Aurelia
Bella
Nicole
Ava
Lia
Ella


----------



## Natsku

Can I be added to the list please? I'm due 23rd Jan


----------



## naomicourt

Welcome new Jellybeans! :hi:

Here are the pictures from my 20 weeks scan of my gorgeous little baby. :baby: :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Natsku

Thanks for adding me to the list :)

Nice pics! I can't wait for my scan but its not til 6th September *sigh*


----------



## jojo-m

Great pics naomi, welcome to all newbies I not said hi to yet! X


----------



## Surprise

Hi, can you add me to the list, please? My due date is Jan. 18, and it's a boy.


----------



## naomicourt

Yippee! I have just booked my babybond presentation scan for the 27th November!! :happydance::happydance: You get a 4D freeview scan too. Soooo excited. :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ~TLC~

MrsPhez said:


> For our little boy, I'd like to call him Finley Ashton Pharoah (my maiden name is Ashton) but won't make a final decision until he's born. We were joking that we both like Harry and Bo but you can't name a baby Harry Bo can you really?!!!

I love the name Finley, I wanted to use that name if we have a boy but nobody else liked that name. :cry:


----------



## snowy-willow

Hey all.

Hope everyone is well and all those with scans have had a magic experience and found out the information they wanted :)

My boyfriend and I are trying to discuss girls names but we like different things. We have a boys name picked out so know if we don't come up with a girls name that bean will be a girl!!


----------



## mum2be2011

hodbert, those names are gorgeous. Such pretty names :)

Got our scan on the 27th, cant wait. Just under 2 weeks to go.

Congrats to all the ladies that have had scans and welcome to all new jellybeans:wave:


----------



## Lucky.M

Naomi! Your scan photos are gorgeous :) x


----------



## smiffy85

I am so excited now it's only 4 sleeps till the scan. Your pics are so clear Naomi, can I ask a bit of a personal question?!? Did you drink lots before you went to your scan so you had a full bladder? I was told earlier today that you get clearer pics if you have a full bladder! 

Tadpole2010 what's your EDD? Mines 3rd Jan! Was given christmas day originally which was a little bit bemusing but they put me back a few weeks at my 12 wk scan! 

Me and bean are in all on our own tonite, we have left daddy in town to have a drinking session with his friends! I went for a bit but got tired and decided to leave, he doesn't need me to cramp his style anyway lol. Felt a bit emotional when I had to leave tho. How weird is that?! Silly hormones!!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend xxxx


----------



## MrsPhez

smiffy85 said:


> I am so excited now it's only 4 sleeps till the scan. Your pics are so clear Naomi, can I ask a bit of a personal question?!? Did you drink lots before you went to your scan so you had a full bladder? I was told earlier today that you get clearer pics if you have a full bladder!
> 
> Tadpole2010 what's your EDD? Mines 3rd Jan! Was given christmas day originally which was a little bit bemusing but they put me back a few weeks at my 12 wk scan!
> 
> Me and bean are in all on our own tonite, we have left daddy in town to have a drinking session with his friends! I went for a bit but got tired and decided to leave, he doesn't need me to cramp his style anyway lol. Felt a bit emotional when I had to leave tho. How weird is that?! Silly hormones!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend xxxx

Just read your post about having a full bladder....I drank around a pint of water an hour before and was told i was too full and to go the loo and empty my bladder. Little mane was all squashed up and they couldn't measure him properly! I guess it's best to start full and empty if necessary.


----------



## abstersmum

MrsPhez said:


> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited now it's only 4 sleeps till the scan. Your pics are so clear Naomi, can I ask a bit of a personal question?!? Did you drink lots before you went to your scan so you had a full bladder? I was told earlier today that you get clearer pics if you have a full bladder!
> 
> Tadpole2010 what's your EDD? Mines 3rd Jan! Was given christmas day originally which was a little bit bemusing but they put me back a few weeks at my 12 wk scan!
> 
> Me and bean are in all on our own tonite, we have left daddy in town to have a drinking session with his friends! I went for a bit but got tired and decided to leave, he doesn't need me to cramp his style anyway lol. Felt a bit emotional when I had to leave tho. How weird is that?! Silly hormones!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend xxxx
> 
> Just read your post about having a full bladder....I drank around a pint of water an hour before and was told i was too full and to go the loo and empty my bladder. Little mane was all squashed up and they couldn't measure him properly! I guess it's best to start full and empty if necessary.Click to expand...

i would agree it takes longer to fill than empty lol


----------



## justthestart

I tried to post this the other day but for some reason it wouldn't let me! Congrats on tour scan naomi and the pics are brilliant! Very dedicated staying team yellow! Congrats to everyone else that has had scans too x


----------



## naomicourt

smiffy85 said:


> I am so excited now it's only 4 sleeps till the scan. Your pics are so clear Naomi, can I ask a bit of a personal question?!? Did you drink lots before you went to your scan so you had a full bladder? I was told earlier today that you get clearer pics if you have a full bladder!
> 
> Tadpole2010 what's your EDD? Mines 3rd Jan! Was given christmas day originally which was a little bit bemusing but they put me back a few weeks at my 12 wk scan!
> 
> Me and bean are in all on our own tonite, we have left daddy in town to have a drinking session with his friends! I went for a bit but got tired and decided to leave, he doesn't need me to cramp his style anyway lol. Felt a bit emotional when I had to leave tho. How weird is that?! Silly hormones!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend xxxx

Hi, I had a full bladder when I went but, she told me to go to the toilet as it was too full and baby was squashed! BLESS :) 

She told me that you only have to have a full bladder at the 12 week scan as it's so tiny it has to be pushed up to get a better look. 

xx


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies :D

4 more sleeps till my scan :wohoo:

Everyone having a good weekend? x


----------



## ama

sweet pics naomi !:happydance: hmm i seem to have a distinct craving for choc milk ,drinking 2 to 3 cartons a day for last 3 weeks lol:blush: Never drank the stuff before i got pregnant:haha:


----------



## sar35

ama said:


> sweet pics naomi !:happydance: hmm i seem to have a distinct craving for choc milk ,drinking 2 to 3 cartons a day for last 3 weeks lol:blush: Never drank the stuff before i got pregnant:haha:

I drank milkshake all the time with my ds, im just starting to get the taste for milkshake again now!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is doing great!

Not much new to report here - still no movement :cry: Also no cravings - does everyone get cravings?


----------



## jojo-m

lovealittle1 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great!
> 
> Not much new to report here - still no movement :cry: Also no cravings - does everyone get cravings?

You probably not got too much longer wait now to feel movement hun, you will probably miss the fluttering stage and go straight for the little kicks like I did with my little boy. and as for cravings hun, I did in early weeks with both pregnancies but then nothing until towards the end. I'm guessing this pg is heading the same way, not got any cool cravings just now either! 

xx


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi - I had my scan at Babybond this morning and I am having a boy!! Please can you update next to my name please. Woo hoo I am on team blue :) xx


----------



## jojo-m

yay congrats on team blue lucky.m little boys are sweet and loving as can be!!!
x


----------



## Lucky.M

jojo-m said:


> yay congrats on team blue lucky.m little boys are sweet and loving as can be!!!
> x

Thank you :) Just need a boys name now! lol x


----------



## LittleMrs

Hi, I'm about 19 and a half weeks - not got my scan until 20 wks and 6 days. I don't have a bump yet - is this weird? I AM a bit overweight so I'm trying to put it down to this - I just look fatter, not really pregnant. I've felt a little bit of movement but mostly just squirming and a few taps. Am I being paranoid? Is anyone else minus an obvious bump and super-obvious movement?

Oooh - could I be added to the list as 6th Jan please?


----------



## snowy-willow

LittleMrs said:


> Hi, I'm about 19 and a half weeks - not got my scan until 20 wks and 6 days. I don't have a bump yet - is this weird? I AM a bit overweight so I'm trying to put it down to this - I just look fatter, not really pregnant. I've felt a little bit of movement but mostly just squirming and a few taps. Am I being paranoid? Is anyone else minus an obvious bump and super-obvious movement?
> 
> Oooh - could I be added to the list as 6th Jan please?

I just look fatter and don't have the bump as I am very overweight. I don't think I have felt any movements but am not so sure as I don't know how they feel and although people keep telling me I am still not sure.

I have my scan at 20+2 (25th) and can't wait.

My day started off not so great as was getting worked up about having a wonderful boys name that both my boyfriend and I love but not having a girls name. I was starting to get worried that we would never find a girls name that we love as much as our boys name and if its a girl I was starting to worry that I would forever wish she was a boy. Now we have found our girls name and we both love it just as much as we love our boys name so I feel more relaxed.


----------



## LittleMrs

snowy-willow said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm about 19 and a half weeks - not got my scan until 20 wks and 6 days. I don't have a bump yet - is this weird? I AM a bit overweight so I'm trying to put it down to this - I just look fatter, not really pregnant. I've felt a little bit of movement but mostly just squirming and a few taps. Am I being paranoid? Is anyone else minus an obvious bump and super-obvious movement?
> 
> Oooh - could I be added to the list as 6th Jan please?
> 
> I just look fatter and don't have the bump as I am very overweight. I don't think I have felt any movements but am not so sure as I don't know how they feel and although people keep telling me I am still not sure.
> 
> I have my scan at 20+2 (25th) and can't wait.
> 
> My day started off not so great as was getting worked up about having a wonderful boys name that both my boyfriend and I love but not having a girls name. I was starting to get worried that we would never find a girls name that we love as much as our boys name and if its a girl I was starting to worry that I would forever wish she was a boy. Now we have found our girls name and we both love it just as much as we love our boys name so I feel more relaxed.Click to expand...

Mine is on 25th too! Good luck and thank you for the reassurance. I'm the opposite with names - I can find plenty of girls names I love but no boys names that I really like (actually I really like the name Nemo but I keep being told I can't do that to a baby). Any suggestions?


----------



## jessabella

hello everyone ..just wanted to join in on the fun..Im due 6th Jan...still no word when my scan to find out gender is..Ill be 20 weeks next week I beelive!:happydance:


----------



## LittleMrs

jessabella said:


> hello everyone ..just wanted to join in on the fun..Im due 6th Jan...still no word when my scan to find out gender is..Ill be 20 weeks next week I beelive!:happydance:

Congrats Jessabella - awesome name BTW:thumbup:


----------



## naomicourt

WOW - We now have 224 jellybeans!!! :happydance:
and so far...

*9 on team pink 
4 on team yellow 
7 on team blue *

:happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

wow!! That is a whole lotta jelly beans!


----------



## beccybobeccy

I'm a yellow... hope everyone is doing well... I've done a little too much this weekend and am now feeling it in aches and pains...


----------



## jessabella

LittleMrs said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone ..just wanted to join in on the fun..Im due 6th Jan...still no word when my scan to find out gender is..Ill be 20 weeks next week I beelive!:happydance:
> 
> Congrats Jessabella - awesome name BTW:thumbup:Click to expand...

awww thanks...:flower:


----------



## jessabella

beccybobeccy said:


> I'm a yellow... hope everyone is doing well... I've done a little too much this weekend and am now feeling it in aches and pains...

you know now that you have said this..I was woundering why I am so so tired and body aches..but just remembered all I did in the past three days removed everything from spare room, put together cotbed, painted 3 pictures and hung them in nursery, put together single bed and bookshelf. Not to mention the £300 worth of shopping I have done!! tee hee:blush:


----------



## LittleMrs

Ok, I know I'm being dumb and I get team blue and pink - what is team yellow?


----------



## Neko

naomicourt said:


> WOW - We now have 224 jellybeans!!! :happydance:
> and so far...
> 
> *9 on team pink
> 4 on team yellow
> 7 on team blue *
> 
> :happydance:

I'm hoping to find out my team at my scan on Tuesday. I want to go shopping. lol


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs said:


> Ok, I know I'm being dumb and I get team blue and pink - what is team yellow?

Team yellow is for the people who want to keep the gender of the baby a suprise until the birth :)


----------



## jessabella

Im so jelous everyone has their gender scan already..i have no idea when it is and Im almost 20 week. :( I want to know ..but keep it a secret from friends!! problably will post it here though..hahaha I need to tell someone!!!


----------



## mum2be2011

jessabella said:


> Im so jelous everyone has their gender scan already..i have no idea when it is and Im almost 20 week. :( I want to know ..but keep it a secret from friends!! problably will post it here though..hahaha I need to tell someone!!!

We did the same with our last baby and plan to do the same with this pregnancy. Alot of our family dont want to know the sex, where as we are dying to know and cant wait till Jan to find out. People always ask us on facebook etc and last pregnancy we just said we didnt find out. Im same as you jessabella im going to need to tell someone and as our family and friends dont use this site we are safe :laugh2:


----------



## blessed

2 more days...... :) Scan scan scan!


----------



## jessabella

mum2be2011 said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> Im so jelous everyone has their gender scan already..i have no idea when it is and Im almost 20 week. :( I want to know ..but keep it a secret from friends!! problably will post it here though..hahaha I need to tell someone!!!
> 
> We did the same with our last baby and plan to do the same with this pregnancy. Alot of our family dont want to know the sex, where as we are dying to know and cant wait till Jan to find out. People always ask us on facebook etc and last pregnancy we just said we didnt find out. Im same as you jessabella im going to need to tell someone and as our family and friends dont use this site we are safe :laugh2:Click to expand...

yep...I just found the site this month so Im sure they wouldnt know anything about it..hahah..I will tell mum, sister and bestfriend and the girls comming to my baby shower (more appropriate gifts:winkwink:) But they all know to keep it a secret..we have so many friends and family across the world as we travel and move around alot!! Everyone on facebook keeps asking and I just say we arent telling..but also because people who never ever talk to us keep asking us things about baby now we are preggers..and we just feel that THEY CAN WAIT!


----------



## mum2be2011

blessed said:


> 2 more days...... :) Scan scan scan!

Good luck, hope baby is ok. Are you finding out the sex or staying team yellow?

Good luck to all ladies having scans this week, we have another 11 days to wait :(


----------



## blessed

mum2be2011 said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> 2 more days...... :) Scan scan scan!
> 
> Good luck, hope baby is ok. Are you finding out the sex or staying team yellow?
> 
> Good luck to all ladies having scans this week, we have another 11 days to wait :(Click to expand...

Definitely finding out the sex... I'm WAY too impatient for that... I give major thumbs up to people that can stay team yellow! I even had a private scan at 16 weeks to find out gender! :dohh: It didn't go so well, but they are thinking girl... we'll find out for sure Tuesday! 

Good luck on your scan in the next 11 days! :) It will be here before you know it


----------



## Lorts

naomicourt said:


> WOW - We now have 224 jellybeans!!! :happydance:
> and so far...
> 
> *9 on team pink
> 4 on team yellow
> 7 on team blue *
> 
> :happydance:

I will be finding out what team we are on. My scan isn't until 31/8 though!


----------



## snowy-willow

LittleMrs said:


> snowy-willow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm about 19 and a half weeks - not got my scan until 20 wks and 6 days. I don't have a bump yet - is this weird? I AM a bit overweight so I'm trying to put it down to this - I just look fatter, not really pregnant. I've felt a little bit of movement but mostly just squirming and a few taps. Am I being paranoid? Is anyone else minus an obvious bump and super-obvious movement?
> 
> Oooh - could I be added to the list as 6th Jan please?
> 
> I just look fatter and don't have the bump as I am very overweight. I don't think I have felt any movements but am not so sure as I don't know how they feel and although people keep telling me I am still not sure.
> 
> I have my scan at 20+2 (25th) and can't wait.
> 
> My day started off not so great as was getting worked up about having a wonderful boys name that both my boyfriend and I love but not having a girls name. I was starting to get worried that we would never find a girls name that we love as much as our boys name and if its a girl I was starting to worry that I would forever wish she was a boy. Now we have found our girls name and we both love it just as much as we love our boys name so I feel more relaxed.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is on 25th too! Good luck and thank you for the reassurance. I'm the opposite with names - I can find plenty of girls names I love but no boys names that I really like (actually I really like the name Nemo but I keep being told I can't do that to a baby). Any suggestions?Click to expand...

What kind of names do you like?


----------



## myk's mummy

Yay! Half way through! 20w 1d today AND we've got our anatomy scan tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## sar35

:happydance:Got my scan today, got my scan today:happydance: Gonna try and find out the sex and then buy stuff, not bought a single thing yet, think we will start with nappies,then a little chest of drawers then clothes, wow got so much to get!, I really hope LO co operates :happydance:


----------



## Jolene

Yay Sar, that's so exciting :happydance: and congrats on the 20week mark!


----------



## Jolene

myk's mummy said:


> Yay! Half way through! 20w 1d today AND we've got our anatomy scan tomorrow! :happydance:

:happydance: that's awesome. Can't wait till I can say the same. Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Jodie_91

Ah Congrats-Cant wait for my scan t start buying things-been so tempted, but waiting to hopefully find out sex :D


----------



## noja

Have a great day Sar, enjoy!


----------



## noja

Naomi, does team yellow mean not finding out if it's a boy or a girl? If so could you put me down as that too please? Also my due date was changed ages ago to the 18th, wasn't going to change it but if you're doing stuff with my info anyway.....
Thanks pet! 
Even though we're not finding out if we're having a boy or a girl I bought too little unisex baby gowns, I've given them to my mum to look after though, still a bit funny about buying too much stuff! Does anyone know of any shops that stock baby gowns? I think they're really cute and people have said they make changing nappies much easier on baby when they're very little. Also, can anyone recommend a brand of cloth nappy....mightn't be buying much but I'm spending HOURS on the web researching stuff! :blush::haha:


----------



## Reds05

I'm definitely on team yellow - our health board doesn't tell you at the 20wk scan, would need to pay for a private gender scan to find out.

We never found out with DS so not really fussed about finding out this time either.

Got 20wk scan on 3rd Sept and you never know, baby might show us something (or not!) by mistake!


----------



## xLuciax

yay good luck girls with scans today/this week!


----------



## Lostunicorn

sar35 said:


> :happydance:Got my scan today, got my scan today:happydance: Gonna try and find out the sex and then buy stuff, not bought a single thing yet, think we will start with nappies,then a little chest of drawers then clothes, wow got so much to get!, I really hope LO co operates :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Hope scan goes ok Sar35, I have mine at 12pm today. In fact you have probably had yours by now, hope baby was cooperative. :happydance::happydance: So excited, I'm also planning to find out jellybeans sex :) Respect for all those staying team yellow...I have no patience though :dohh:


----------



## pinkie77

Good luck to everyone with scans and congrats to those reaching half-way, it's all so exciting!

My scan is 4 days and counting lol, and then straight into town to buy something hehehe


----------



## Lostunicorn

pinkie77 said:


> Good luck to everyone with scans and congrats to those reaching half-way, it's all so exciting!
> 
> My scan is 4 days and counting lol, and then straight into town to buy something hehehe

Thank You, I have to say I think DH and I are planning a little trip to the shops...eeeeeee :happydance:


----------



## sar35

Im having a boy! so excited and dp got what he wanted, the baby wouldnt show us at first as his legs were tightly crossed so the sonographer couldnt measure his legs, so we walked around for 15 mins and went back in, luckily baby had moved around and stretched its legs, all other health things are ok


----------



## pinkie77

Congrats on team blue Sar x x 

Those little boys are catching up now lol


----------



## LittleMrs

mum2be2011 said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I know I'm being dumb and I get team blue and pink - what is team yellow?
> 
> Team yellow is for the people who want to keep the gender of the baby a suprise until the birth :)Click to expand...

Thank you, thought it might be but having one of those moments - y'know? Much respect to all team yellow - I don't have that kind of patience!


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm starting to feel very impatient, not having my scan for another 1 week and 2 days and I'll be 20 weeks and 6 days. Mind you, done nearly all the shopping now so we can start saving for maternity leave. Just grobags and nappies left.


----------



## snowy-willow

LittleMrs said:


> I'm starting to feel very impatient, not having my scan for another 1 week and 2 days and I'll be 20 weeks and 6 days.

I am also feel very impatient. I just want to know now. I have week 2 days to wait but I also have various things happening so hoping that keeps me busy.

Anyone else unsure if they are feeling movements? I feel things happening inside but never know if it is actually bean. People keep saying its like little flutters, bubbles popping or taps but I still just don't know.


----------



## lovealittle1

sar35 - Glad to hear all is well with :baby: and congrats on :blue:

snowy - yes me too with the movements. I feel stuff but can't be sure. Hope it will be soon though for both of us.

xxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

snowy-willow said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel very impatient, not having my scan for another 1 week and 2 days and I'll be 20 weeks and 6 days.
> 
> I am also feel very impatient. I just want to know now. I have week 2 days to wait but I also have various things happening so hoping that keeps me busy.
> 
> Anyone else unsure if they are feeling movements? I feel things happening inside but never know if it is actually bean. People keep saying its like little flutters, bubbles popping or taps but I still just don't know.Click to expand...

Yeah, me too - sometimes I think maybe I'm feeling something but I'm never certain, except one time when I felt a couple of taps. It'll become more definite in time. 

I'm a teacher so I'm off work until September which means I'm just sat around waiting. TBH there ARE things I could be doing but I'm tired and procrastinating.


----------



## hodbert

sar35 said:


> Im having a boy! so excited and dp got what he wanted, the baby wouldnt show us at first as his legs were tightly crossed so the sonographer couldnt measure his legs, so we walked around for 15 mins and went back in, luckily baby had moved around and stretched its legs, all other health things are ok

Congrats on Team blue :blue: Sar!!! :hugs:


----------



## noja

LittleMrs said:


> snowy-willow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel very impatient, not having my scan for another 1 week and 2 days and I'll be 20 weeks and 6 days.
> 
> I am also feel very impatient. I just want to know now. I have week 2 days to wait but I also have various things happening so hoping that keeps me busy.
> 
> Anyone else unsure if they are feeling movements? I feel things happening inside but never know if it is actually bean. People keep saying its like little flutters, bubbles popping or taps but I still just don't know.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, me too - sometimes I think maybe I'm feeling something but I'm never certain, except one time when I felt a couple of taps. It'll become more definite in time.
> 
> I'm a teacher so I'm off work until September which means I'm just sat around waiting. TBH there ARE things I could be doing but I'm tired and procrastinating.Click to expand...

Hi Little Mrs, I'm a teacher too, been off since the end of June, go back on Sep 1, I SHOULD really be tidying out my cupboards and the like but .....this afternoon I fell asleep for an hour instead! 


Think I'm the same as everybody else with movements, I can definitely feel something moving about in there though, especially over the last few day. I had a particularly strong tap whilst playing the flute yesterday, I think it may have coincided with a wrong note :haha:


----------



## sar35

IM a TA so im off til 1st Sept too! Good eh


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi everyone, bit upset as went for 16 week appointment with consultant today and they found my heart rate is too fast at 120, and had a refferal done for a cardiologist. I had problems with a fast heart last year, and thought it was better now. I hope it doesn't cause any problems with my pregnancy. Also needed swabs doing and urine was sent to the lab :( feel like I am falling apart! Apart from that, he is doing fine, heard the heart beat. x


----------



## LittleMrs

sar35 said:


> IM a TA so im off til 1st Sept too! Good eh

Yup, certainly helps come to grips with the new symptoms but I reckon we'll both be shattered by the time it comes to our dues dates, don't you think?


----------



## justthestart

sar35 said:


> Im having a boy! so excited and dp got what he wanted, the baby wouldnt show us at first as his legs were tightly crossed so the sonographer couldnt measure his legs, so we walked around for 15 mins and went back in, luckily baby had moved around and stretched its legs, all other health things are ok

Congrats Hun x


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> IM a TA so im off til 1st Sept too! Good eh
> 
> Yup, certainly helps come to grips with the new symptoms but I reckon we'll both be shattered by the time it comes to our dues dates, don't you think?Click to expand...

yeah normally im looking forward to returning to work, im in foundation class, i am looking forward to meeting the new children but dont know if i can muster up the enthusiasm for 27 odd 4 and 5 year olds


----------



## abstersmum

im a ta and i teach i work in a school for excluded secondary children and they can be violent so not looking forward to going back in september


----------



## sar35

abstersmum said:


> im a ta and i teach i work in a school for excluded secondary children and they can be violent so not looking forward to going back in september

ooooooooh errrr, i dont think id be looking forward to returning either :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Sar and LuckyM on team blue!!! and I'm glad to hear the baby's are doing well!

LuckyM sorry to hear about your heartrate. I hope they sort it out soon for you - it's stressful enough being pregnant. All the best :hugs:


----------



## Lucky.M

Thanks Jolene. I am sure they will. But it's just another thing to worry about at the moment x


----------



## jms895

Lucky.M said:


> Hi - I had my scan at Babybond this morning and I am having a boy!! Please can you update next to my name please. Woo hoo I am on team blue :) xx

Yay congrats hun :D


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> Hi, I'm about 19 and a half weeks - not got my scan until 20 wks and 6 days. I don't have a bump yet - is this weird? I AM a bit overweight so I'm trying to put it down to this - I just look fatter, not really pregnant. I've felt a little bit of movement but mostly just squirming and a few taps. Am I being paranoid? Is anyone else minus an obvious bump and super-obvious movement?
> 
> Oooh - could I be added to the list as 6th Jan please?

Due the same day as me :D Congrats xx


----------



## jms895

jessabella said:


> hello everyone ..just wanted to join in on the fun..Im due 6th Jan...still no word when my scan to find out gender is..Ill be 20 weeks next week I beelive!:happydance:

Congrats, due same day as me :D

Hows everyone?

I feel so fat and bloated and minging, just ate a kebab am sooooo bad, Craving junk again.... meat and cheese :sick: 
Anyone else turning into a fat greedy bloated piggy? x


----------



## jms895

Lucky.M said:


> Hi everyone, bit upset as went for 16 week appointment with consultant today and they found my heart rate is too fast at 120, and had a refferal done for a cardiologist. I had problems with a fast heart last year, and thought it was better now. I hope it doesn't cause any problems with my pregnancy. Also needed swabs doing and urine was sent to the lab :( feel like I am falling apart! Apart from that, he is doing fine, heard the heart beat. x

Hope all is ok hun :hugs: xx



sar35 said:


> Im having a boy! so excited and dp got what he wanted, the baby wouldnt show us at first as his legs were tightly crossed so the sonographer couldnt measure his legs, so we walked around for 15 mins and went back in, luckily baby had moved around and stretched its legs, all other health things are ok

Congratulations hun! x


----------



## jessabella

jms895 said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone ..just wanted to join in on the fun..Im due 6th Jan...still no word when my scan to find out gender is..Ill be 20 weeks next week I beelive!:happydance:
> 
> Congrats, due same day as me :D
> 
> Hows everyone?
> 
> I feel so fat and bloated and minging, just ate a kebab am sooooo bad, Craving junk again.... meat and cheese :sick:
> Anyone else turning into a fat greedy bloated piggy? xClick to expand...

oh my gosh I know what you mean..I feel like Im just getting fatter..I still had about 30lbs to loose and now my belly looks like the baby is just pushing out the fat more! urrgg:growlmad:
The worst thing is I have no idea when I will find out what Im having! 
How are you feeling...yayay we are due date buddies!!:hugs:


----------



## Lostunicorn

Congrats on :blue: sar35 :) 

Also wow a lot of January Jellybeans are TA's :) (I am too, so not looking forward to Sept!)

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Had scan, all seemed ok with Jellybean although baby was lying in an odd position so hard for sonographer to tell. We appear to be :pink: but Jellybean kept crossing her legs and bringing knees up, even covered her face a couple of times and was really unsettled after scan. 

I found scan really distressing, felt very removed when seeing Jellybean cry:) and when we left the hospital DH and I had an argument...I have spent most of the day crying despite everything being fine with bubs and DH. Think I was so worried that something was going to be wrong that I got myself all worked up and then when everything was fine cloud9:), I didn't know how to react:wacko::wacko:

Anyhoo as the sonographer wasn't sure for sex (although it says 98% accurate in my notes) we are now wondering about having a private gender scan. Problem is I think Jellybean hated it today so don't know what to do, sometimes I hate being so emotionally unstable!!!

Ooops sorry for the essay.


----------



## jms895

Lostunicorn :hugs: maybe it was a little much for you, i am an emotional wreck at the moment too :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

Jessabella :D Fab name! Yay a bump buddy :D I feel fine apart from just feeling fat. Am overweight and had a massive baby belly from Caine and now its gonna be even worse :shock: But I am just soooooo hungry all the time :rofl:

Hows you? x


----------



## pinkie77

Lostunicorn, maybe it's just like an anti-climax thing? Hope you're feeling better soon anyway :hugs:


----------



## jessabella

jms895 said:


> Lostunicorn :hugs: maybe it was a little much for you, i am an emotional wreck at the moment too :hugs: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Jessabella :D Fab name! Yay a bump buddy :D I feel fine apart from just feeling fat. Am overweight and had a massive baby belly from Caine and now its gonna be even worse :shock: But I am just soooooo hungry all the time :rofl:
> 
> Hows you? x

ahhh poor thing..I worry because Im never hungry..except late at night and I just want to eat junk..hahaha
I am being sent to a diatician because I cant eat very much food.


----------



## Lostunicorn

jessabella said:


> I worry because Im never hungry..except late at night and I just want to eat junk..hahaha

I'm very similar Jessabella (cool name :)), my appetite has disappeared, keep having to remind myself to eat!


----------



## myk's mummy

Got my 20 week scan today!!! So excited to find out if we're definitely having a boy (even though I would secretly like another girl :haha: )

They'll also calculate my definite due date today- yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Natsku

I felt the baby move properly for the first time sunday night. It was so awesome!!

Got ages to wait for my scan though :(


----------



## sar35

Good luck at your scan myks mummy. 
sorry you had a bad experience at your scan lostunicorn x


----------



## justthestart

jms895 said:


> Lostunicorn :hugs: maybe it was a little much for you, i am an emotional wreck at the moment too :hugs: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Jessabella :D Fab name! Yay a bump buddy :D I feel fine apart from just feeling fat. Am overweight and had a massive baby belly from Caine and now its gonna be even worse :shock: But I am just soooooo hungry all the time :rofl:
> 
> Hows you? x

I am so hungry all the time as well! My husband left most of his dinner last night because he had a late lunch so I ate his and mine! Fatty!!!

I am sorry you had a bad experience at your scan lost unicorn. I am the same, I am getting so worked up about mine...


----------



## myk's mummy

Team Blue! Can someone please update on first page?

Scan went great- all is well :)


----------



## Lostunicorn

justthestart said:


> I am sorry you had a bad experience at your scan lost unicorn. I am the same, I am getting so worked up about mine...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Thank you, I did the same at my 12 week scan and came away feeling all anxious and tearful. I think maybe the overload of emotions is just to much for me to deal with, still so far scans have been a bad experience for me which I kinda want to rectify. The scans themselves have been fine, it's just the four hours after the scans that have been horrid! 

I hope you have a great scan experience, thinking of you x (Maybe us nervous ladies should become bump buddies :) )

Good luck to all Ladies having scans this week xxx


----------



## noja

Lostunicorn said:


> Congrats on :blue: sar35 :)
> 
> Also wow a lot of January Jellybeans are TA's :) (I am too, so not looking forward to Sept!)
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Had scan, all seemed ok with Jellybean although baby was lying in an odd position so hard for sonographer to tell. We appear to be :pink: but Jellybean kept crossing her legs and bringing knees up, even covered her face a couple of times and was really unsettled after scan.
> 
> I found scan really distressing, felt very removed when seeing Jellybean cry:) and when we left the hospital DH and I had an argument...I have spent most of the day crying despite everything being fine with bubs and DH. Think I was so worried that something was going to be wrong that I got myself all worked up and then when everything was fine cloud9:), I didn't know how to react:wacko::wacko:
> 
> Anyhoo as the sonographer wasn't sure for sex (although it says 98% accurate in my notes) we are now wondering about having a private gender scan. Problem is I think Jellybean hated it today so don't know what to do, sometimes I hate being so emotionally unstable!!!
> 
> Ooops sorry for the essay.


Lost Unicorn, I think those were tears of sheer emotion and relief and to quote Shrek-"better out than in," there are so many emotions and changes to deal with it has to catch up on us all sometime. We always take things out on the people we love the most which put your DH right in the firing line, but he'll know there's lots going on in your head. (and heart and womb and generally everywhere.......!!!!!!). Great to hear your baby is doing well though even if she doesn't like doctors and their machinery-but let's face it-who does??????


With you on the BIG appetite justthestart! :pizza: Trying to keep it in check though, I was overweight to start with and don't want to pile on the stones! I've stayed with Slimming World and it's helping me monitor things. 

Super to hear about your little boy Myk's mum! 


Other than that, have a good day everyone!


----------



## LittleMrs

jms895 said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone ..just wanted to join in on the fun..Im due 6th Jan...still no word when my scan to find out gender is..Ill be 20 weeks next week I beelive!:happydance:
> 
> Congrats, due same day as me :D
> 
> Hows everyone?
> 
> I feel so fat and bloated and minging, just ate a kebab am sooooo bad, Craving junk again.... meat and cheese :sick:
> Anyone else turning into a fat greedy bloated piggy? xClick to expand...

Yup - me! Someone needs to remove burgers and pizza from the menu. I think part of it I'm too tired to cook and by the time I find something I want it's too late so we get junk food. Trying to be better.


----------



## LittleMrs

Lostunicorn said:


> Congrats on :blue: sar35 :)
> 
> Also wow a lot of January Jellybeans are TA's :) (I am too, so not looking forward to Sept!)
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Had scan, all seemed ok with Jellybean although baby was lying in an odd position so hard for sonographer to tell. We appear to be :pink: but Jellybean kept crossing her legs and bringing knees up, even covered her face a couple of times and was really unsettled after scan.
> 
> I found scan really distressing, felt very removed when seeing Jellybean cry:) and when we left the hospital DH and I had an argument...I have spent most of the day crying despite everything being fine with bubs and DH. Think I was so worried that something was going to be wrong that I got myself all worked up and then when everything was fine cloud9:), I didn't know how to react:wacko::wacko:
> 
> Anyhoo as the sonographer wasn't sure for sex (although it says 98% accurate in my notes) we are now wondering about having a private gender scan. Problem is I think Jellybean hated it today so don't know what to do, sometimes I hate being so emotionally unstable!!!
> 
> Ooops sorry for the essay.

Don't worry, I cry at all sorts at the moment. Happy things, sad things.... anything. I cling to OH one minute and then scream at him the next. Whatever you feel is normal for you and being as I am really wound up about the scan and the possibilty of something being wrong I'm fairly sure I'll be in exactly the same position next week.:hugs:
Also, I think maybe by only being fairly certain you get the best of both worlds - you get to know (to a certain extent) but you also have the excitement of having it confirmed on the day. Having said that, if you don't like lemon and green you could always have the private scan:winkwink:


----------



## Lostunicorn

LittleMrs said:


> I cling to OH one minute and then scream at him the next. Having said that, if you don't like lemon and green you could always have the private scan:winkwink:

LOL I am exactlly the same. 
I actually love yellow and green and all the neutral colours. In fact the nursery with be these colours, however OH said he will pay for a private scan as a birthday pressie :happydance:

Noja: I think you're right, I feel so much better today and am remembering the scan in a really positive light (which it was, so far I have no NHS complaints), I just wish I'd felt like this yesterday!


----------



## noja

:thumbup:


----------



## Rosykk

Got my 20 week scan on Thurs at 11, scared but excited! Hoping to find out if its a boy or girl. Im hungry all the time, but i love food anyway! x


----------



## Lostunicorn

Rosykk said:


> Got my 20 week scan on Thurs at 11, scared but excited! Hoping to find out if its a boy or girl. Im hungry all the time, but i love food anyway! x

Good luck for Thurs Rosykk :hugs:


----------



## Mystique26

Hey ladies, I had a scan on Saturday the 14th and found that Im on team :blue:

:cloud9:


----------



## hodbert

Ooh the blues are catching up!!

I'm flying back to UK in 10 hours!!! :happydance: :happydance: so excited to see all our family and friends! Just got the 7 hour flight to contend with first!! Just hoping I sleep. :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

lostunicorn - sorry to hear about the emotions. I have been an emotional rollercoaster myself lately. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Lots of team :blue: popping up now! Congrats to everyone with the scans - I am struggling to keep up!! Anyone care to post pics of their scans? I'd love to see them!

I had the best sleep last night! I went out and bought a huge L-shaped obus forme body pillow and we spooned together all night ahhh


----------



## lovealittle1

Hodbert - have a lovely time in the UK and a nice safe flight


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi ladies are any of you suffering from loosing weight rather than putting it on? Since my booking appointment 8-9 weeks ago Ive lost 10lbs. If I wasnt pregnant then I wouldnt be worried but Im concerned that the weight loss is affecting the growth and development of jellybean. I go through phases of eating like a horse then hardly eating anything. If i try to eat im being physically sick.

Ive been back to the dr's today as im constantly feeling tired and going dizzy and fainting. Ive been told that I have low blood pressure, im due to see a cardiologist on Monday as it has been going on for so long and my consultant referred me a couple of weeks ago as he thinks my heart is struggling to cope with the pregnancy as I used to have a heart condition.

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had their scans this week. 

Fingers crossed for everyone having scans this week or in the weeks to come. We have ours next Friday and I cant wait. I think its a girl as im carrying the same way as I did with my daughter and my mum thinks its also a girl, but im beginning to think with the number of boy jellybeans we have on here that perhaps we are having a prince not a princess.


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats Mystique & myk's Mummy being on team blue :happydance: and lostunicorn for being on team pink :happydance: 

Have a safe flight Hodbert and enjoy your stay in the UK! I hope you have packed your rain mac and umbrella!! lol :rain:


----------



## MrsPhez

hodbert said:


> Ooh the blues are catching up!!
> 
> I'm flying back to UK in 10 hours!!! :happydance: :happydance: so excited to see all our family and friends! Just got the 7 hour flight to contend with first!! Just hoping I sleep. :hugs:

Welcome back to Blighty (in advance). Have a great time with your family and friends.


----------



## naomicourt

I have been having some horrible kicks the past few days, really low down as though baby is trying to push its way out already! lol :wacko:


----------



## Mystique26

lovealittle1 said:


> lostunicorn - sorry to hear about the emotions. I have been an emotional rollercoaster myself lately. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Lots of team :blue: popping up now! Congrats to everyone with the scans - I am struggling to keep up!! Anyone care to post pics of their scans? I'd love to see them!
> 
> I had the best sleep last night! I went out and bought a huge L-shaped obus forme body pillow and we spooned together all night ahhh

Sure lovealittle1. Here's a pic of my scan. I honestly dont understand the picture if it werent for the labels. Lol!
 



Attached Files:







Image0146.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lostunicorn

@ Lovealittle1: Thanks honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:

@ Mystique26: Congrats on :blue: :happydance:

@ Hodbert Hope you have a great flight and welcome back to the UK, it&#8217;s raining especially for you LOL!:haha::haha: 



Mystique26 said:


> Sure lovealittle1. Here's a pic of my scan.

Oh no I&#8217;ve Just framed my pictures&#8230;.sorry! 



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies are any of you suffering from loosing weight rather than putting it on? Ive been told that I have low blood pressure.
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies who have had their scans this week.

:hi: I haven&#8217;t lost weight this trimester but I have only really put on about 2 pounds since becoming pregnant as I lost so much in the first trimester. I also have borderline low normal blood pressure so maybe this is why I have lost my appetite???

I hope your Drs appointment goes well and that everything is ok :hugs: and thanks for the congrats :) 



naomicourt said:


> :happydance: and lostunicorn for being on team pink :happydance:

Thanks Naomicourt, this has just put a HUGE smile on my face :cloud9::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Mystique26

Lostunicorn said:


> @ Mystique26: Congrats on :blue: :happydance:

Thanks Lostunicorn. BTW, we have the same due date. :flower:


----------



## spinneybaby

Hi Ladies,
Please addme to January 1st! We are on Team Yellow!


----------



## lovealittle1

Mystique26 said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> lostunicorn - sorry to hear about the emotions. I have been an emotional rollercoaster myself lately. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Lots of team :blue: popping up now! Congrats to everyone with the scans - I am struggling to keep up!! Anyone care to post pics of their scans? I'd love to see them!
> 
> I had the best sleep last night! I went out and bought a huge L-shaped obus forme body pillow and we spooned together all night ahhh
> 
> Sure lovealittle1. Here's a pic of my scan. I honestly dont understand the picture if it werent for the labels. Lol!Click to expand...

I that is the bottom of a foot in the top left. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smiffy85

Wow so much has happened since I was on here and I only missed yesterday! LOL! Taken me ages to find out where I was and to get up to date! It's nice to know there are some fellow teaching staff on here who aren't looking forward to going back in a few weeks! I'm a teacher and haven't done anything yet! 

I'm so excited cos I've got my scan tomorrow! We were originally gonna find out what we're having and then keep it to ourselves but now we've decided we will tell people who are important to us and actually want to know - so that means you lot lol! Bit of a shine has been taken off the excitement though as I feel so dodgy today! Almost feeling like I did in the height of my morning sickness and can't shake the feeling. Does anyone else have random feeling sick/ill days??

Love Smiffy xxxx


----------



## smiffy85

naomicourt said:


> I have been having some horrible kicks the past few days, really low down as though baby is trying to push its way out already! lol :wacko:

I know what you mean! When I got up off the sofa last night I got 2 really sharp kicks at the bottom of my bump! So much so that I actually told bean off lol....crazyness! xx


----------



## Mystique26

lovealittle1 said:


> Mystique26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> lostunicorn - sorry to hear about the emotions. I have been an emotional rollercoaster myself lately. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Lots of team :blue: popping up now! Congrats to everyone with the scans - I am struggling to keep up!! Anyone care to post pics of their scans? I'd love to see them!
> 
> I had the best sleep last night! I went out and bought a huge L-shaped obus forme body pillow and we spooned together all night ahhh
> 
> Sure lovealittle1. Here's a pic of my scan. I honestly dont understand the picture if it werent for the labels. Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I that is the bottom of a foot in the top left. Thanks for sharing!Click to expand...

No prob. Now that you've mentioned it, it does look like a foot to me. Lol. I would never know what the parts are if it werent for the label. The Scan tech probably noticed me struggling to understand the pic so she put the labels with arrows pointing at the body parts. :dohh:


----------



## jojo-m

hey everyone, wow its sure been busy on here, lots to catch up on! Congrats to the 2 team blues and a pink bundle and welcome to couple of newbies and team yellows!

I have my scan tomorrow, I'm so excited though a bit apprehensive because my hubby is working away so I'll be going alone, didn't feel like asking anyone else if Paul couldn't be there! x


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Mystique on you little :blue: bundle. Now you have your boy and girl, awww!

mum2be, I hope the cardiologist can help you to a quick recovery!


----------



## Jolene

Jojo, that really sux. I would hate for my DH to have to miss one of my scans. Well good luck and can't wait to hear the results! Enjoy!

Smiffy, enjoy yours too. Don't forget to post the pics.


----------



## Mystique26

Thanks Jolene. Same with you for having best of both worlds. :flower:


----------



## smiffy85

Jolene - will post pics as soon as I get home! I can't wait!!

JoJo - that is poo! Is it too late to ask someone else now? What time is your scan? Mine is at 3.

I've just taken pics of my bump to compare to last weeks and I have grown lol! It's so weird to look at the 2 pics side by side! They are in the 'Your Bumps' thread if you wanna see!! xx


----------



## blessed

Scan today!!!! 4 more hours! :happydance: I've been super excited until I woke up this morning, and now for some reason I'm nervous :wacko: Whats my problem?!


----------



## abstersmum

smiffy85 said:


> Wow so much has happened since I was on here and I only missed yesterday! LOL! Taken me ages to find out where I was and to get up to date! It's nice to know there are some fellow teaching staff on here who aren't looking forward to going back in a few weeks! I'm a teacher and haven't done anything yet!
> 
> I'm so excited cos I've got my scan tomorrow! We were originally gonna find out what we're having and then keep it to ourselves but now we've decided we will tell people who are important to us and actually want to know - so that means you lot lol! Bit of a shine has been taken off the excitement though as I feel so dodgy today! Almost feeling like I did in the height of my morning sickness and can't shake the feeling. Does anyone else have random feeling sick/ill days??
> 
> Love Smiffy xxxx

i keep getting headaches and feeling sick your not alone


----------



## LittleMrs

smiffy85 said:


> Wow so much has happened since I was on here and I only missed yesterday! LOL! Taken me ages to find out where I was and to get up to date! It's nice to know there are some fellow teaching staff on here who aren't looking forward to going back in a few weeks! I'm a teacher and haven't done anything yet!
> 
> I'm so excited cos I've got my scan tomorrow! We were originally gonna find out what we're having and then keep it to ourselves but now we've decided we will tell people who are important to us and actually want to know - so that means you lot lol! Bit of a shine has been taken off the excitement though as I feel so dodgy today! Almost feeling like I did in the height of my morning sickness and can't shake the feeling. Does anyone else have random feeling sick/ill days??
> 
> Love Smiffy xxxx

Totally random question, Smiffy. I am also teaching staff and was wondering - when are you going on maternity? I've gotta stay as late as I can coz mine is the main wage so I'm going at xmas but I'm a bit worried about how difficult it's going to be (ofsted due early Nov). Also, am def not looking forward to going back - never felt this much dread before approaching sept. 

Also, I get random spells of feeling sick too. I lay down and have a glass of water and get OH to read to bump - it seems to work. So far. :shrug:


----------



## smiffy85

LittleMrs said:


> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> Wow so much has happened since I was on here and I only missed yesterday! LOL! Taken me ages to find out where I was and to get up to date! It's nice to know there are some fellow teaching staff on here who aren't looking forward to going back in a few weeks! I'm a teacher and haven't done anything yet!
> 
> I'm so excited cos I've got my scan tomorrow! We were originally gonna find out what we're having and then keep it to ourselves but now we've decided we will tell people who are important to us and actually want to know - so that means you lot lol! Bit of a shine has been taken off the excitement though as I feel so dodgy today! Almost feeling like I did in the height of my morning sickness and can't shake the feeling. Does anyone else have random feeling sick/ill days??
> 
> Love Smiffy xxxx
> 
> Totally random question, Smiffy. I am also teaching staff and was wondering - when are you going on maternity? I've gotta stay as late as I can coz mine is the main wage so I'm going at xmas but I'm a bit worried about how difficult it's going to be (ofsted due early Nov). Also, am def not looking forward to going back - never felt this much dread before approaching sept.
> 
> Also, I get random spells of feeling sick too. I lay down and have a glass of water and get OH to read to bump - it seems to work. So far. :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm thinkin of finishing on fri 10th december which will make me 36 wks. Not set in stone yet as I've got a teacher frined who is also pregnant at school and she will be 36 wks by the time she finished in early nov so i'm gonna see how she copes! Are you gonna try and do all the way to the 23rd? whats your edd? xx


----------



## Neko

Leaving for my ultrasound in 15 minutes. :happydance:


----------



## mum2be2011

Neko said:


> Leaving for my ultrasound in 15 minutes. :happydance:

good luck Neko, hope everything goes ok. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Ooooh its so exciting reading about everyones scans! Good luck to Jojo and Smiffy for tomorrow! Mine is on Friday and i'm already excited, although i'll be a bag of nerves on the day!!

Getting lots of movement now. Mostly low down. Sometimes it feels like a flick and others feel like bubbles popping. Its lovely but such an odd feeling! Its so hard to describe to others. My OH keeps putting his hand on my tum, hoping to feel something. Bless him. :hugs:


----------



## blessed

Back from scan!! We are now a CONFIRMED Team:pink:!! We kind of already knew but our last ultrasound the sonographer was so unsure.... but its confirmed now! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL and I am so love! :) I will start a thread later with the pictures we were given :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats on :pink: blessed


----------



## Neko

Team :pink: for me also! Everything looked great on the scan. 

I'm shocked, I really thought I was having another boy.


----------



## sar35

congrats on the pink bumps ladies x


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Neko and Blessed on team pink :happydance:

Blessed, I'm so glad it's still a girl, gives me hope for my confirmation scan next week.


----------



## jms895

Mystique26 said:


> Hey ladies, I had a scan on Saturday the 14th and found that Im on team :blue:
> 
> :cloud9:

Yay! Congrats xx



myk's mummy said:


> Team Blue! Can someone please update on first page?
> 
> Scan went great- all is well :)

And again - yay for team blue :D


----------



## jms895

Blessed and Neko - congratulations on Team Pink!! :D

I have my scan tomorrow sooooooo excited, i reckon team blue again for me but everuone else reckons pink!

How much weight has everyone gained? I have put on about 10 pounds :blush: feel so fat and awful :(


----------



## sar35

i still havent put on weight, which i cant understand as ive got a bump!


----------



## noja

Lucky you Sar!


----------



## lindblum

Congrats neko, blessed!

I haven't put on any weight either, but i've got an obvious bump too! Only thing i can think of is i must be losing weight while carrying the huge tum around + healthier eating and baby weight/growing is compensating!

good luck jms with your scan :)


----------



## smiffy85

Got my scan in less than 2 hours at 3pm uk time!! So excited now and glad I'm feeling better than yesterday!! Will let you know the outcome later! xx


----------



## mum2be2011

good luck smiffy with your scan


----------



## lovealittle1

Jade - I have also gained 10lbs at 19 weeks and I checked the weight gain calculators online and that is pretty normal. One more sleep until your scan :wohoo:


----------



## LittleMrs

smiffy85 said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> Wow so much has happened since I was on here and I only missed yesterday! LOL! Taken me ages to find out where I was and to get up to date! It's nice to know there are some fellow teaching staff on here who aren't looking forward to going back in a few weeks! I'm a teacher and haven't done anything yet!
> 
> I'm so excited cos I've got my scan tomorrow! We were originally gonna find out what we're having and then keep it to ourselves but now we've decided we will tell people who are important to us and actually want to know - so that means you lot lol! Bit of a shine has been taken off the excitement though as I feel so dodgy today! Almost feeling like I did in the height of my morning sickness and can't shake the feeling. Does anyone else have random feeling sick/ill days??
> 
> Love Smiffy xxxx
> 
> Totally random question, Smiffy. I am also teaching staff and was wondering - when are you going on maternity? I've gotta stay as late as I can coz mine is the main wage so I'm going at xmas but I'm a bit worried about how difficult it's going to be (ofsted due early Nov). Also, am def not looking forward to going back - never felt this much dread before approaching sept.
> 
> Also, I get random spells of feeling sick too. I lay down and have a glass of water and get OH to read to bump - it seems to work. So far. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinkin of finishing on fri 10th december which will make me 36 wks. Not set in stone yet as I've got a teacher frined who is also pregnant at school and she will be 36 wks by the time she finished in early nov so i'm gonna see how she copes! Are you gonna try and do all the way to the 23rd? whats your edd? xxClick to expand...

My EDD is 6th Jan - Two days after new term starts. I'm gonna go all the way if I can - I'll be just over 37wks, keep my legs crossed if I have to and then I don't have to take maternity until 4th Jan. Want to save my maternity until the baby is born because I'm going to get so little time with he/she as it is - got to go back at Easter. Biggest worry about the new term is I've been timetabled all over the school and I'm worried about treking down the corridors between lessons. Well, that and going into labour during a class - but I'm sure those things rarely happen (fingers crossed). :p


----------



## Lostunicorn

Mystique26 said:


> Lostunicorn said:
> 
> 
> @ Mystique26: Congrats on :blue: :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Lostunicorn. BTW, we have the same due date. :flower:Click to expand...

Yey :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Congratulations to all ladies who are :blue:, :pink: and :yellow: after their scans :)

ETA I have booked a private 4D scan on my birthday as hubby said he will buy the scan as my pressie this year.:happydance::happydance::cloud9:
Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance::happydance::happydance:, I really hope I have a good experience this time. Im so excited:D:happydance:


----------



## justthestart

Congrats on your little ladies Blessed and Neko x


----------



## jojo-m

Hi girls thanks for well wishes scan went well but have to go back next week for another scan because baby was laid awkward and couldn't check spine or head, my son was exactly the same when had his scan. At least my hubby can come to that one

very happy and over the moon to be expecting a baby daughter! 

Smiffy hope yours went well too! X


----------



## smiffy85

Well ladies I went for my scan today and lets just say I think Bean is gonna be a troublesome one!! Lol! All was well with the measurements that could be taken however Bean refused to move to have back and kidneys measured and even jiggling my hips, being tipped up so my head was a lot lower than my feet and going for a walk didn't solve the problem! Gotta go back in on Tuesday which doe mean that I'll get to see Bean again. We haven't told our families whether bean is pink or blue flavoured yet so gonna wait to post it on here till after then but all I can say is that I am very happy with what we have been told! Yay! xxx

Jojo - can't believe your bean did the same as mine! I think it was because I was waiting so long to go in that because I was sat still Bean fell asleep!! Glad it went well hun xx


----------



## blessed

Last doctor's appointment I gained 3 pounds... this was 2 weeks ago. So I'm guessing I've gained a total of 5 pounds now? I don't feel much different than 2 weeks ago, only a slightly bigger bump... Maybe I need to go eat at a buffet! :)


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hey ladies,

I'm so pleased that your scans went well, apart from having little cheeky jellybeans that don't do as they're asked for the scans! Hehehe.. Bless them! Congratulations Jojo on your little pink bean! Smiffy, cant wait to find out what flavour you have! 
I bet it was lovely to see your little beans again! My turn soon!!

Jojo, can I ask when is your due date?

Sam x


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats to everyone that went for scans recently - I can hardly keep up here. I will have to check the front page to see all the :blue:'s and :pink:'s


----------



## jojo-m

Faff&Fidget said:

> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm so pleased that your scans went well, apart from having little cheeky jellybeans that don't do as they're asked for the scans! Hehehe.. Bless them! Congratulations Jojo on your little pink bean! Smiffy, cant wait to find out what flavour you have!
> I bet it was lovely to see your little beans again! My turn soon!!
> 
> Jojo, can I ask when is your due date?
> 
> Sam x

thanks Hun, and it's 12th jan x


----------



## jessabella

I finally got my scan...YAYAYAYA...25th August..Im so excited..then off on a cruise on 28th August...what a wounderful time!


----------



## mum2be2011

jessabella said:


> I finally got my scan...YAYAYAYA...25th August..Im so excited..then off on a cruise on 28th August...what a wounderful time!

Thats fantastic news, bet your pleased to finally have a date and not too long to wait now. In excellent time as well for your cruise. Where you off to? Would love to go on a cruise.


----------



## jessabella

I know...it was ages..I thought I woudnt get it till september since my 16 scan was only last week..but they put the request for a scan directly through..so I got it next week..Im so excited..DH and I will go to get gender appropriate items after the scan..maybe something for bub to wear or something I dont know..
YOU MUST GO ON A CRUISE..I go atleast once a year..we love love love love cruises..and only go on other holidays without cruises is when we see friends or family.
Since I am preggers we are only having this short one for our anniversary to Ireland.


----------



## smiffy85

Ok I can't wait any longer to tell you lot what I am having cos I've told some friends and family already - It's my mums choice if she wants to wait till the weekend lol!! So..........I am having a BOY :blue: !!! WOOHOO! :happydance: I always thought that anyway so to have it confirmed is amazing! Would have been just as pleased if our jellybean was pink but this means I can go dungaree shopping now lol! That reminds me Tesco have got a sale on hmmmm........lol! :cloud9::dance:


----------



## smiffy85

Here are pics of our little man - can't believe how big he is now!

On one pic he looks like he is doing a meerkat impression and on the other one of my friends said it looks like he's got a balloon lol! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20 wk scan0001.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9









20 wk scan0002.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mum2be2011

aww congraulations on team :blue: smiffy, Thank you for sharing with us. Didnt know there was a sale on in Tesco. Might pop down and get some next size clothes for our daughter. How long is it on for as we dont find out babies flavour till next Friday :(

Good luck to all the ladies having scans today or tomorrow


----------



## smiffy85

Not sure how long the sale is on - I just saw it online this morning! Thanks for the good wishes xxx


----------



## Jolene

Jessabella, my scan is on the 25th too, but I don't get a cruise with mine :(

Smiffy, congrats on your little boy :blue: He is really cute!


----------



## justthestart

smiffy85 said:


> Ok I can't wait any longer to tell you lot what I am having cos I've told some friends and family already - It's my mums choice if she wants to wait till the weekend lol!! So..........I am having a BOY :blue: !!! WOOHOO! :happydance: I always thought that anyway so to have it confirmed is amazing! Would have been just as pleased if our jellybean was pink but this means I can go dungaree shopping now lol! That reminds me Tesco have got a sale on hmmmm........lol! :cloud9::dance:

Haha love it dungarees!

So cute!

Congrats hun x


----------



## justthestart

Well I had my scan today and.....

It literally was the most amazing experience of my life. Baby was moving around lots and lots and we even saw it clench its fist and yawn- the detail was incredible. Everything looks to be going good so far.

I have an anterior placenta though which could mean why i have been having trouble with feeling movements.

Its funny cause the baby was kicking and punching and wriggling so much and I couldnt feel a thing!

And we are on team pink! A little baby girl! I am so excited, I was sure it was a boy so it was a really big surprise. 

We are thrilled and can't wait to start shopping!!

xx


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Jojo, you're due on the same day as me!!

Smiffy! You were right!! I am so pleased for you!! :happydance:

Justthestart, Congrats to you too!! I love scans, its so nice to see your little one moving around! :)

My turn tomorrow.. I hope little fidget decides to pose nicely for us so we can see everything..

Good luck to all the ladies with scans coming up soon!!

Sam x


----------



## lovealittle1

Smiffy - congrats on :blue: and thanks for sharing the pics! He is precious!

Justthestart - congrats on :pink:

One week until I get to see my :baby: so so so so excited!!


----------



## pinkie77

Wow, loads of congratulations to the new team pink and team blue additions :happydance: Loving all the scan pics posted since I last popped in 

Less than 24 hours til my scan now - so excited :happydance:


----------



## jojo-m

Naomi I've disappeared off the front page can you re-add me please. 

Due 12th Jan and team :pink:

thanks x


----------



## mum2be2011

justthestart said:


> Well I had my scan today and.....
> 
> It literally was the most amazing experience of my life. Baby was moving around lots and lots and we even saw it clench its fist and yawn- the detail was incredible. Everything looks to be going good so far.
> 
> I have an anterior placenta though which could mean why i have been having trouble with feeling movements.
> 
> Its funny cause the baby was kicking and punching and wriggling so much and I couldnt feel a thing!
> 
> And we are on team pink! A little baby girl! I am so excited, I was sure it was a boy so it was a really big surprise.
> 
> We are thrilled and can't wait to start shopping!!
> 
> xx

Congrats on team :pink:, are they doing anything about your placenta or do you need to wait until your further along? Glad everything else was ok and that baby was kicking and punching so much.


----------



## justthestart

mum2be2011 said:


> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> Well I had my scan today and.....
> 
> It literally was the most amazing experience of my life. Baby was moving around lots and lots and we even saw it clench its fist and yawn- the detail was incredible. Everything looks to be going good so far.
> 
> I have an anterior placenta though which could mean why i have been having trouble with feeling movements.
> 
> Its funny cause the baby was kicking and punching and wriggling so much and I couldnt feel a thing!
> 
> And we are on team pink! A little baby girl! I am so excited, I was sure it was a boy so it was a really big surprise.
> 
> We are thrilled and can't wait to start shopping!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Congrats on team :pink:, are they doing anything about your placenta or do you need to wait until your further along? Glad everything else was ok and that baby was kicking and punching so much.Click to expand...

Welll apparently its a high anterior placenta so I do not have to worry about anything. It is if you have a low anterior that you might be at risk and may need a C section. Apparently a high anterior is fine, it just might cushion some of bubs movements!

The placenta all looked healthy as well so everything was great! :)


----------



## LittleMrs

jessabella said:


> I finally got my scan...YAYAYAYA...25th August..Im so excited..then off on a cruise on 28th August...what a wounderful time!

Lol, Jessabella - same due dates AND same scan dates (no cruise for me though). Also - half way there today! :happydance:


----------



## mum2be2011

justthestart - thats great news, glad everything was ok. :D


----------



## LuckyStarr

Congratulations everyone on your different coloured bumps! It's so exciting now!!

We have our scan first thing in the morning it feels like we have been waiting forever  I just hope they can out all my fears to rest. X x


----------



## jms895

justthestart - congrats on team :pink:

Smiffy congrats on team :blue:

I had my scan today, baby was a naughty monkey and in there ages! Baby was in stood up position little monkey but all is well and very healthy..... we are on team :blue: again :D xxxxxx :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPhez

Goodness, so many scans and lots of happy ladies! Congrats everyone I've been feeling a few movements for a couple of weeks now. This week they are more frequent and noticeable. On Tuesday my hubby felt baby move for the first time. Aw he was beaming, such a precious moment. Today was the first time I've felt it kick "through my skin" rather from the inside, it feels much stronger when you put your hand over it! So husband beat me to that one which made him feel good.
Has anyone been asked to go for an internal scan to check cervix length? That's a new one on me but it can predict pre-terms and pre-eclampsia. Quite how they know about your blood pressure from checking your cervix is beyond me!


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats justthestart on baby girl :baby:

Congrats smiffy & jms895 on baby boys :baby:

Feeling left out now that everyone is finding out the sex of their baby. :(


----------



## blessed

Congratulations guys! Let the shopping begin! :) 

Naomi - Don't fee left out! Hold on to why you're doing it... it will all be worth it :)


----------



## river_mommy

Hi girls!!
I had the amnio done yesterday and I just got the FISH results and we gonna have a healthy little GIRL !!!

We are sooo happy and excited!!:happydance:


----------



## justthestart

jms895 said:


> justthestart - congrats on team :pink:
> 
> Smiffy congrats on team :blue:
> 
> I had my scan today, baby was a naughty monkey and in there ages! Baby was in stood up position little monkey but all is well and very healthy..... we are on team :blue: again :D xxxxxx :wohoo:

Congrats to you as well hun :) xx


----------



## blessed

Congrats on your baby girl River_mommy! :)


----------



## jms895

Congrats River mummy x


----------



## justthestart

jms895 said:


> justthestart - congrats on team :pink:
> 
> Smiffy congrats on team :blue:
> 
> I had my scan today, baby was a naughty monkey and in there ages! Baby was in stood up position little monkey but all is well and very healthy..... we are on team :blue: again :D xxxxxx :wohoo:




river_mommy said:


> Hi girls!!
> I had the amnio done yesterday and I just got the FISH results and we gonna have a healthy little GIRL !!!
> 
> We are sooo happy and excited!!:happydance:

congrats river mummy x


----------



## smiffy85

Crikey you can tell we have all hit or are about to hit the halfway point! All these scans and scan results! Congratulations to all the mummies of pink and blue and to those of you staying yellow your surprise at the end will be totally worth it!

Glad the amnio went well river_mommy :) 

jms895 - isn't it funny how the babies decide to misbehave for the scan! Lol! Congrats.

I feel very privileged that I've gotta go back on tuesday in a way as it means I get to see our little man again and hopefully this time he will be awake! Not gonna sit down in the waiting room so he can fall asleep this time either. I wanna see him jiggling like he is right now.

Sam (Faff) - you don't want a well behaved bean or you'll be off for a wander round the hospital and/or going back in like me! Get poking and prodding it to make sure beans awake before you go in lol!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Wow! So many scans!! 

Congrats to jms and river_mummy!! 

I have my scan tomorrow morning and am excited now, although I know i'll be a bag of nerves when we get to the hospital! I'm looking forward to seeing baby fidget again and to see how much he/she has grown. Fingers crossed everything is ok and they can tell what flavour jellybean we're expecting!

Smiffy, I have been told that drinking something sugary before you go in will help, so i'll try that! Its nice to know you are feeling movement right now too, as i'm typing I feel like i'm cooking popcorn in my tum!! I can't wait til the OH can feel it too, he just looks a little jealous every time I go 'oooo' when I feel a wriggle or a pop!

Sam x


----------



## smiffy85

Good luck tomorrow Sam! Hope it all goes well!! Can't wait to hear what flavour bean your having!! Just out of interest, to be bump buddies do we have to do anything special or just decide ourselves cos I was wondering if you would be mine?? xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks ladies!

Smiffy drink some fizzy pop and eat chocolate before you go in, I GUARANTEE little man will be a little monkey! It really livens them up :D


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Smiffy, I would love to be your bump buddy! :blush: I don't know if we have to do anything special on here? I think we can decide to keep in touch in other ways too. Via normal email etc.. I will have a nose in the buddies bit to see if there are any rules for buddies!!

Sam xx


----------



## smiffy85

Yay! I will add you to my signature as everyone seems to do that! Lol! :happydance:


----------



## ama

:happydance: i have my scan in a few hours ,so nervous and so excited :happydance::cloud9: hope bubs is healthy and happy :):)


----------



## blessed

Yay for your scan Ama! :) Best of luck!


----------



## sar35

good luck ama


----------



## justthestart

Good luck ama x


----------



## pinkie77

Good luck Ama and everyone else with scans today - I'm sure there was a few!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Scan today at 2pm! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## smiffy85

Hope it all goes well ama!! Let us know x

Faff&Fidget good luck hun for your scan - I'll be sending wiggly thoughts your way so your bean can get measured lol! xx


----------



## ama

thankyou ladies !! :hugs: very very excited and happy to announce .... on team..............................:pink::pink::pink::cloud9: we over the moon ,she was perfect ,heartbeat at 144 bpm and all was where it should be :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Rosykk

Had my scan yesterday 20 weeks exactly and im on team PINK!!!!! Cant belive it, everyone thought i was having a boy apart form a few people. Had no morning sickness at all. Im just a bit worried coz she said 'looks like your have a little girl' and 'dont rush out buying pink' I mean what if she got it wrong? x


----------



## sar35

congrats on the pink bumps ladies


----------



## ama

also meant to add im now due dec 30TH :happydance: and rosy i think they have to say that ,to protect themselfs on the odd occassion its wrong,my sonographer said she has never been wrong yet but was not allowed to tell me it was 100 percent im going ahead and buying some pink things anyways :haha: ....:hugs:


----------



## Rosykk

ama said:


> also meant to add im now due dec 30TH :happydance: and rosy i think they have to say that ,to protect themselfs on the odd occassion its wrong,my sonographer said she has never been wrong yet but was not allowed to tell me it was 100 percent im going ahead and buying some pink things anyways :haha: ....:hugs:

Yeah me too. I think if it was a boy she would have been able to tell, right?


----------



## xLuciax

wow lots of pink bumps!


----------



## ama

with my son there was no doubt he was a boy :haha: so im going to say yes ,im sure if our bubs had boy parts we would of been told ...i hope :blush:


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Rosykk and Ama on your little pink bundles. Glad your babies are doing well!

I just came back from the dentist :( Have been in so much pain for the last two days so he squeezed me in today. I need to have a root canal but have an infection in the tooth so he has to wait until the infection goes before he can remove the root :( Problem is I can't take antibiotics so this is going to be such a long, drawn out, painful process :( Sorry, just feeling sorry for myself, lol. I remember when I was pregnant with Jess I also had dental problems. 

Anyway, yay it's weekend and my scan is next wednesday :dance:


----------



## mum2be2011

Jolene said:


> Congrats Rosykk and Ama on your little pink bundles. Glad your babies are doing well!
> 
> I just came back from the dentist :( Have been in so much pain for the last two days so he squeezed me in today. I need to have a root canal but have an infection in the tooth so he has to wait until the infection goes before he can remove the root :( Problem is I can't take antibiotics so this is going to be such a long, drawn out, painful process :( Sorry, just feeling sorry for myself, lol. I remember when I was pregnant with Jess I also had dental problems.
> 
> Anyway, yay it's weekend and my scan is next wednesday :dance:

Not good Jolene, toothache sucks. Sorry your suffering with your teeth :(
How long will it take without the antibiotics for the tooth to settle down?
Can your dentist give you anything to help rid the infection or help with the pain? I know we are limited with drugs being pregnant but it sucks that you are in pain :hugs:


----------



## zoe87

https://www.facebook.com/insights/?sk=po_112161545478615#!/pages/Babies-due-in-January-2011/136288796393586

Hi all, i made a FB group for people expecting in JAn...hope u can all join!


----------



## Jolene

Thanks mum2be. The dentist put medication in the tooth, cleaned in out and filled it up in the meantime so now we're just hoping for the best. I go back on the 7th for an hours appointment :wacko: Thanks for the concern hun :hugs:


----------



## ama

ouch Jolene ,i feel for you as i had a partial root canal about 4 weeks ago due to painful infected cavity ,did not hurt getting done thankfully and was on antibiotics(amoxycillan is fine during pregnancy)to remove infection ,before my tooth got fixed i found rinsing my mouth with warm salty water took away some of the pain :hugs: hope and good luck for your scan next week !


----------



## Natsku

I'm jealous that you get free dental care in the UK when you're pregnant. I was hoping it would be the same here but I found out today I still have to pay :(


----------



## mum2be2011

Jolene said:


> Thanks mum2be. The dentist put medication in the tooth, cleaned in out and filled it up in the meantime so now we're just hoping for the best. I go back on the 7th for an hours appointment :wacko: Thanks for the concern hun :hugs:

That really sucks that you have to wait till then, an hours appointment ouch. Hope that helps with the pain, I hate toothache.


----------



## Jolene

Natsku, dental isn't free for us here either :( I haven't received the bill for today's app yet and all these pregnancy appointments are also costing a little fortune. Hope I'm not in too much debt by the time baby's born, lol.

Ama, I don't know why he didn't prescribe that then!? Thanks for the salt water tip, I'll try that!


----------



## LuckyStarr

Hi ladies, I had my scan this morning and we are having a girl!! There seems to be a lot of pink bumps about  x x


----------



## sar35

LuckyStarr said:


> Hi ladies, I had my scan this morning and we are having a girl!! There seems to be a lot of pink bumps about  x x

congrats on the pink bump :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats on the team :pink: Luckystarr, Rosykk and Ama 

Sorry to hear about tooth ache Jolene :hugs:

6 sleeps until scan :dance::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## pinkie77

Oh Jolene, you have all my sympathy, I'd rather give birth 100 times than have toothache :hugs: Hope the dentist sorts it out for you x x

I'm on team :pink: too :happydance: And does my bank balance know about it!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Congratulations to all ladies that have found out your expecting :pink: jellybeans. Hopefully this time next week we will also be team :pink:


----------



## LittleMrs

Jolene said:


> Congrats Rosykk and Ama on your little pink bundles. Glad your babies are doing well!
> 
> I just came back from the dentist :( Have been in so much pain for the last two days so he squeezed me in today. I need to have a root canal but have an infection in the tooth so he has to wait until the infection goes before he can remove the root :( Problem is I can't take antibiotics so this is going to be such a long, drawn out, painful process :( Sorry, just feeling sorry for myself, lol. I remember when I was pregnant with Jess I also had dental problems.
> 
> Anyway, yay it's weekend and my scan is next wednesday :dance:

So sorry to hear you're suffering - I'm having dental problems too but nowhere near as painful as yours - just a lot of blood. Go ahead and feel sorry for yourself, you deserve to. :hugs:


----------



## jessabella

mum2be2011 said:


> Congratulations to all ladies that have found out your expecting :pink: jellybeans. Hopefully this time next week we will also be team

me too me too..we can both hope together for :pink:
apparently i have high bump and thats the prediction..


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Congrats to all the ladies that have had their scans! Lots of pink jellybeans!!!

We had our anomoly scan today. All is fine and dandy. We didn't get to hear the heartbeat though as the sonographers were too preoccupied with trying to measure the little fidget!! I had a few swigs of Coke on the way as i'd read it would get the baby wriggling! Boy did it work! To the point where they couldn't measure anything! Hahahaha.. Luckily after much persevering and moving of bed, rolling onto sides and emptying bladder they got all the info they needed!

It was lovely to see tiny arms and legs kicking and punching! The tiny heart was beating perfectly and we saw the tiny face. I can't believe how much fidget has grown!

So anyway.. we found out, much to our surprise that we are on team....:pink:
Which is brilliant but a shock as I felt it was a boy! So now we have to get our thinking caps on for girlie names!!! :happydance:
Although the sonographer said she couldn't say 100%, which is what they say to everyone. But there were definately no little boy bits there!!

I'm just abit sad that it'll be the last time we see our little pink one til January!


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats to everybody who has had a scan and found out what team they are on! :flower:

So excited as our nursery is now painted and has the border up. Just need to wait for the furniture to arrive from mothercare now. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

Oh, and if anybody is ordering anything over £75 from mothercare make sure you add *VFL* as a promotion code and you will get 20% off! :thumbup:


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Thanks naomi, I was just looking at the mothercare site!

Please can you add me a little :pink: next to my name on the first page :happydance:

Thank you!!!! x


----------



## Tadpole2010

:wave:Hi, please can you add me the the 7th think I got missed the first time


----------



## Jolene

pinkie77 said:


> Oh Jolene, you have all my sympathy, I'd rather give birth 100 times than have toothache :hugs: Hope the dentist sorts it out for you x x
> 
> I'm on team :pink: too :happydance: And does my bank balance know about it!!

lol, that's what I told the dentist :haha: I'm like a 2yr old when I have to go to the dentist!

Congrats Pinkie and Faff on your little pink bundles. There sure are a lot of girls expected, wow! 

Naomi, I can't wait to start on our nursery. I have everything worked out, just need to confirm the gender. We are painting tomorrow - it's only white but I'm already excited about that :wacko:


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi I think my post last week got missed I am expecting a boy so need a :blue: next to my name, on the 25th thanks :)

Congrats everyone that has found out what team they are on x


----------



## smiffy85

Faff&Fidget said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that have had their scans! Lots of pink jellybeans!!!
> 
> We had our anomoly scan today. All is fine and dandy. We didn't get to hear the heartbeat though as the sonographers were too preoccupied with trying to measure the little fidget!! I had a few swigs of Coke on the way as i'd read it would get the baby wriggling! Boy did it work! To the point where they couldn't measure anything! Hahahaha.. Luckily after much persevering and moving of bed, rolling onto sides and emptying bladder they got all the info they needed!
> 
> It was lovely to see tiny arms and legs kicking and punching! The tiny heart was beating perfectly and we saw the tiny face. I can't believe how much fidget has grown!
> 
> So anyway.. we found out, much to our surprise that we are on team....:pink:
> Which is brilliant but a shock as I felt it was a boy! So now we have to get our thinking caps on for girlie names!!! :happydance:
> Although the sonographer said she couldn't say 100%, which is what they say to everyone. But there were definately no little boy bits there!!
> 
> I'm just abit sad that it'll be the last time we see our little pink one til January!

Yay for your healthy pink bean Sam!! :pink: Fidget definitely lived up to her name then lol. Awww we're having one of each now, that's really lovely and I'm so pleased for you! It's amazing how much the little ones have grown in the past 8 weeks isn't it?! It was the size of bean's head that amazed me. Don't be sad, over the next few weeks you will start to feel a lot more movements now so you will definitely know shes there lol! :happydance:

Congratulations to all the mummies who have found out they are on team pink! Is team pink winning again now???

xxxx


----------



## Lostunicorn

justthestart said:


> Well I had my scan today and.....
> 
> It literally was the most amazing experience of my life. Baby was moving around lots and lots and we even saw it clench its fist and yawn- the detail was incredible. Everything looks to be going good so far.
> 
> I have an anterior placenta though which could mean why i have been having trouble with feeling movements.
> 
> Its funny cause the baby was kicking and punching and wriggling so much and I couldnt feel a thing!
> 
> And we are on team pink! A little baby girl! I am so excited, I was sure it was a boy so it was a really big surprise.
> 
> We are thrilled and can't wait to start shopping!!
> 
> xx

Yey :) I know how worried you were about the scan, so pleased you have a great experience. Wooo for team:pink::happydance:

ETA Just noticed how many other Jellybeans are team :pink:, loads of us having scans :D:D Congrats to all team :blue: and :yellow: as well :)


----------



## blessed

Congratulations on the good scan and finding out about your little princess!! :)


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi everyone, what is everyone upto this weekend?

Hope all the jellybeans are behaving themselves :)

Congrats to all the ladies that have had scans this last week and good luck to everyone who is having theres this week. We have ours on Friday, I cant wait to meet jellybean again.


----------



## smiffy85

I'm at my parents this wknd with the other half! Came to tell them about our blue bean! They are so excited, my dad especially, he was literally bouncing round the house!! Currently sat in their garden in the shade having breakfast! Lovely sunshine here! xx


----------



## naomicourt

We now have 18 :pink: and 13 :blue:!!


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> We now have 18 :pink: and 13 :blue:!!

oooooooooooooooh its very interesting, I wonder what the final tally will be!


----------



## Rosykk

The sonographer told me 'looks like a girl' but people keep saying to me 'thatt dosent mean it is, they can get it wrong' so im having a private gender scan done at 23 weeks at babybond. I really wanted to know the sex, and when i was told it was a girl i was so happy and im dying to go and buy loads of girly stuff so I want to make sure it is a girl. x


----------



## MrsMcT

Hi there,
I havent been on the site in a while and after my 12 week scan had a new due date. Could I change it please? It now January the 19th.

We dont have our anomoly scan till the 9th September and are still not sure whether or not to find out the sex (if we even can). 
I wondered if I would feel after the initial excitement that I had kinda spoiled the surprise? Has anyone felt this? 
We have so many people telling us to wait, it's not that long, it's the biggest surprise of your life, etc, etc..

Help?!:wacko:


----------



## Neko

naomicourt said:


> We now have 18 :pink: and 13 :blue:!!

YAY! Congrats to everyone who had a good scan this week. 

How many Jellybeans are having scans this week? Last week seemed really busy.


----------



## mum2be2011

Neko - We have our scan this Friday. 5 more sleeps I cant wait, we're first appointment of the day as well :D, so hopefully no hanging around as we are taking our daughter with us


----------



## millward329

Hi,

I am new on here but bump is due on 16th Jan. Can I get on the jellybean list? Scan is next week Weds but not sure if we are going to find out the sex.


----------



## Reds05

Not got mine til next week, but at least I can now say 'next week'!! :happydance:

Haven't been on this thread for a while but thought I would update.

Starting feeling bubs properly kick last week but only felt it a couple of times. However, last night (well, this am around 4) it decided to have a wee party to itself!! Felt at least 10 seperate kicks which was fab but obviously meant I took ages to go back to sleep as was just waiting on it happening again.

Its been 7 years since I was preggers and I had forgotten what a great feeling it is. Can't wait til they become more frequent.


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi and welcome millward :hi:


----------



## Lorts

MrsMcT said:


> Hi there,
> I havent been on the site in a while and after my 12 week scan had a new due date. Could I change it please? It now January the 19th.
> 
> We dont have our anomoly scan till the 9th September and are still not sure whether or not to find out the sex (if we even can).
> I wondered if I would feel after the initial excitement that I had kinda spoiled the surprise? Has anyone felt this?
> We have so many people telling us to wait, it's not that long, it's the biggest surprise of your life, etc, etc..
> 
> Help?!:wacko:

I found out what team I was on with my daughter 5 years ago and I am going to do the same with this one. I was sooo much more prepared knowing what colour to buy etc etc. Its surprising how little unisex stuff there is out there now-a-days. I kinda thought to myself that once it was born I would want it to be wearing either blue or pink so I didn't want to buy it all in beige and then again in blue/pink!

Plus... when you go into shops and there are sales on and you can save loads of money! - Also, friends and family also get to save!! :winkwink:

I didn't feel I had lost out on anything when I gave birth and I already knew the sex. I'm doing it again so it can't be that bad!!

X x X


----------



## lovealittle1

Neko said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> We now have 18 :pink: and 13 :blue:!!
> 
> YAY! Congrats to everyone who had a good scan this week.
> 
> How many Jellybeans are having scans this week? Last week seemed really busy.Click to expand...

Mine is Thursday :happydance: We will only be there to find out that :baby: is healthy though as we are staying on team :yellow:


----------



## blessed

Yay for more scans!! :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Mine is on weds. Will be 20+6. Excited!


----------



## jms895

ama said:


> thankyou ladies !! :hugs: very very excited and happy to announce .... on team..............................:pink::pink::pink::cloud9: we over the moon ,she was perfect ,heartbeat at 144 bpm and all was where it should be :happydance::cloud9:

Congratulations hun! :wohoo:



LuckyStarr said:


> Hi ladies, I had my scan this morning and we are having a girl!! There seems to be a lot of pink bumps about  x x

Same to you hun! :dance:



Rosykk said:


> Had my scan yesterday 20 weeks exactly and im on team PINK!!!!! Cant belive it, everyone thought i was having a boy apart form a few people. Had no morning sickness at all. Im just a bit worried coz she said 'looks like your have a little girl' and 'dont rush out buying pink' I mean what if she got it wrong? x

And to you too Rosykk :happydance:

Hope your all well? Good weekend?

My bubs has been kicking and if I put someting on my belly it goes flying :rofl: also think he had hiccups the others day :lol:

So much planned for next week gonna be a very busy girl :nope:


----------



## jms895

Faff&Fidget said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that have had their scans! Lots of pink jellybeans!!!
> 
> We had our anomoly scan today. All is fine and dandy. We didn't get to hear the heartbeat though as the sonographers were too preoccupied with trying to measure the little fidget!! I had a few swigs of Coke on the way as i'd read it would get the baby wriggling! Boy did it work! To the point where they couldn't measure anything! Hahahaha.. Luckily after much persevering and moving of bed, rolling onto sides and emptying bladder they got all the info they needed!
> 
> It was lovely to see tiny arms and legs kicking and punching! The tiny heart was beating perfectly and we saw the tiny face. I can't believe how much fidget has grown!
> 
> So anyway.. we found out, much to our surprise that we are on team....:pink:
> Which is brilliant but a shock as I felt it was a boy! So now we have to get our thinking caps on for girlie names!!! :happydance:
> Although the sonographer said she couldn't say 100%, which is what they say to everyone. But there were definately no little boy bits there!!
> 
> I'm just abit sad that it'll be the last time we see our little pink one til January!

Congrats hun! WOW its pink overload in the Jellybeans :rofl:


----------



## pinkie77

Popped in for a quick visit, hope everyone is well x x

We've had a busy weekend and Pinklet (which is what we're calling bump now lol) did her first carnival! We all had a great night and the girls both came 2nd in their catagories (one with majorettes, one with guides this year) so they did well too!

Got a busy week planned too, trying to get the house sorted so I can decorate the front room over the weekend - only time I can get the help I need. My kids have a couple of birthday parties too and we need to make sure everything's sorted for when they go back to school so we can relax and enjoy the last week (my mum's off work that week yay)

Hope all the upcoming scans go well and everyone has a good week x x


----------



## justthestart

Wow there is really lots of pink in the jellybeans! :)


----------



## tinkerbellfan

my scan isnt till 13th sept we cant wait but seems so long till then lol congrats on all the scan results as people have said before team pink defo has the lead at the moment :pink: when we find out will let you all know what team we are on :) xx


----------



## Natsku

Does anyone know how accurately they can tell the gender at 18 weeks?
I'm being sent for an extra scan, probably this week, and wondering if I'll maybe find out then. Well, if I can convince my OH that we should find out...


----------



## MrsMcT

Lorts said:


> MrsMcT said:
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I havent been on the site in a while and after my 12 week scan had a new due date. Could I change it please? It now January the 19th.
> 
> We dont have our anomoly scan till the 9th September and are still not sure whether or not to find out the sex (if we even can).
> I wondered if I would feel after the initial excitement that I had kinda spoiled the surprise? Has anyone felt this?
> We have so many people telling us to wait, it's not that long, it's the biggest surprise of your life, etc, etc..
> 
> Help?!:wacko:
> 
> I found out what team I was on with my daughter 5 years ago and I am going to do the same with this one. I was sooo much more prepared knowing what colour to buy etc etc. Its surprising how little unisex stuff there is out there now-a-days. I kinda thought to myself that once it was born I would want it to be wearing either blue or pink so I didn't want to buy it all in beige and then again in blue/pink!
> 
> Plus... when you go into shops and there are sales on and you can save loads of money! - Also, friends and family also get to save!! :winkwink:
> 
> I didn't feel I had lost out on anything when I gave birth and I already knew the sex. I'm doing it again so it can't be that bad!!
> 
> X x XClick to expand...

Thanks :) I think my nosey side will win out in the end. I just worry I would feel like I had spoiled my surprise, found my Christmas presents before Christmas - that sort of thing! :haha:


----------



## Maffie

Congrats on the scans ladies.

When I found out last time it in no way detracted from the feeling when he came. I felt knowing his sex helped me bond. 

My scan is on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## mum2be2011

Good luck with your scan on Thursday Maffie, hope everything goes ok.

How are you feeling now? Saw on this thread the problems you were having. Hope your feeling better and that everything is ok.


----------



## smiffy85

I've got my little extra scan tomorrow so can't wait to see my little man again. Gonna be a quickie though as all they need to measure is his spine, kidneys and abdo wall. Hopefully he will behave himself this time lol! Good luck to everyone with scans this week - it's so exciting! My little bean has been kicking me lots lately. Made me laugh on saturday when I was driving to my parents house cos he was kicking really low down right about where the seatbelt was. He was obviously a tad disgruntled with the belt on lol! Also getting him nudging stuff I rest on my tummy now too. He seems to favour giving mugs of tea and cup a soup a good kicking! Think hes gonna be a handful when he arrives but I can't wait.

How is everyone today anyway? I'll stop waffling on now xxxxx


----------



## abstersmum

its not fair i have to wait till next tuesday i want to see our little bean now ok sulk over hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## jojo-m

good luck with the scan tomorrow smiffy, hope your little man behaves and has a good stretch out! I've got my rescan on Weds, quite excited to have another peek. I've been buying some pink too so would like to just make sure it still looks like a girl before I remove any tags lol.

x


----------



## lovealittle1

pointless but just want to scream out that I am 20 weeks today and I have 3 sleeps until scan :wohoo:


----------



## blessed

not pointless at all! :) WooHoo lovealittle! :)


----------



## smiffy85

jojo-m said:


> good luck with the scan tomorrow smiffy, hope your little man behaves and has a good stretch out! I've got my rescan on Weds, quite excited to have another peek. I've been buying some pink too so would like to just make sure it still looks like a girl before I remove any tags lol.
> 
> x

Hehe yeah I wanna double check just to be sure cos I've started buying blue stuff now. Thanks for the good wishes!! :)

Bought a lovely little dungaree set from Mamas and Papas outlet store on saturday. If anyone lives near J28 M1 it's at the east midlands outlet just off there!! 

xxx


----------



## smiffy85

Ooops forgot to say hopw yours goes well too and lovealittle1 woohoo for you hun! I've got a mega big smile on my face now because as I was sat typing my last msg, my little mr was kicking just behind my belly button over and over so I stared at the place it was doing it and I saw my tummy move once where he was kicking! So exciting lol!!!! Anyone else had this yet?!? xxxx


----------



## Jolene

Smiffy, that's adorable! I have seen my tummy move once which surprises me because this LO is so active - kicking as I type. Enjoy your scan tomorrow!

Jojo - can't believe we're due the same day, both have been told it's looks like a girl and will have it confirmed on Wednesday and both have sons already, lol!

Can't wait for Wednesday, just 2 more sleeps. I want to start the nursery!


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Smiffy! Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!

Jojo and Jolene.. I am due on the same day as you both too!

x

I'm feeling a little odd at the moment.. not having many kicks tonight.. when usually i'd be feeling lots of movement.. :(
If I don't feel anything i'll have to call someone for advice..


----------



## jojo-m

Let's hope they both still girls jolene! Faff that's wicked your due same day too! I'm sure your babe is just asleep, don't think they have a real pattern at this stage so I'm sure baby will wake up and dance soon try not to worry! 

Good luck with the scan jolene and also lovealittle very exciting yours is coming up too! Xx


----------



## beccybobeccy

seem to be a lot of scans going on at the moment... mine is wednesday and I;m scared and excited in equal measures...


----------



## LittleMrs

Smiffy, I've been to junction 28 too to get all my maternity wear - mamas and papas sale is amazing! 

Lovealittle - not pointless at all, very exciting - congrats on halfway.


----------



## millward329

Beccybo I am due same day as you but mine is a week Weds....have to wait a whole week later but sure it will be worth it :happydance:


----------



## smiffy85

Sam (Faff) how are you feeling today? I got worried the other day about my little one not moving that much but I read in my book that it's not that crucial yet and its so random the kicking at the moment. It's only later on we need to worry if we don't feel a lot. It's natural to wonder what your bean is up to though, me and my bloke were sat in bed last night wondering what Bean would be thinking whilst he's in there!! Hope your ok xxx


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Smiffy! Good luck with your scan today! I hope the little bean is good! It'll be lovely to see him again!! :)

Thank you for that post. I suppose baby does have spells of movement and then quietness at this stage, plus its still small enough to wriggle around and be facing different ways. It was just strange not to feel anything when she'd been moving every evening for the last week and a half. I had a couple of nudges this morning so far so I will see what she does today. Little madam!

I'm considering going for a 4d scan too.. in a few weeks. As I don't know if I can wait til Jan to see the tiny one again!! :baby:


----------



## smiffy85

Lol I know. I feel very lucky to have had 3 scans now. My little man was a very good boy today. He was laying on his side with his head down and face pressed into my placenta lol! Some very funny faces were pulled throughout the scan and we saw him waving, yawning, swallowing and stretching. So amazing!! She double checked the gender for me and I even saw his little bits this time (didn't last week as it just looked all fuzzy to me lol). At one point he jumped really hard which I felt from the inside and was so weird to see it on the screen. My little sister came today as other half had to work and she loved seeing her nephew!! Anyway here's pics of our dude. His face is a bit fuzzy because he is pressing it so hard into the placenta lol!
 



Attached Files:







45169_420751011269_510031269_5093235_1888321_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6









45169_420751016269_510031269_5093236_975637_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6









45169_420751021269_510031269_5093237_4176891_n.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6









45169_420751026269_510031269_5093238_7471142_n.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## smiffy85

Faff&Fidget said:


> Smiffy! Good luck with your scan today! I hope the little bean is good! It'll be lovely to see him again!! :)
> 
> Thank you for that post. I suppose baby does have spells of movement and then quietness at this stage, plus its still small enough to wriggle around and be facing different ways. It was just strange not to feel anything when she'd been moving every evening for the last week and a half. I had a couple of nudges this morning so far so I will see what she does today. Little madam!
> 
> I'm considering going for a 4d scan too.. in a few weeks. As I don't know if I can wait til Jan to see the tiny one again!! :baby:

Glad your feeling ok today hun! I have days where I don't feel bean much too! We were talking about a 4d scan but chose not to as we think we can wait (watch this space that may change lol). My little monster decided to start booting me at about 5 yesterday morning and he's moving around now as I type lol! Hugs xxx


----------



## Jolene

Smiffy, he's very cute! I can't wait for my scan tomorrow. And then I have my anomaly scan 2 wks later. I feel so nervous about that one but will just enjoy tomorrow in the meantime as I am so keen to know if baby is really a girl!

Yay Faff, you're 20wks tomorrow too! What a milestone :dance:


----------



## lovealittle1

great pics Smiffy he is adorable!


----------



## jms895

Great pics Smiffy!

Wohoo 8 sleeps till I am 30 and 11 till holiday!

I am soooo constipated again tho :(


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies! :wave: Hubby and I just got back from our trip home to the UK. We had such a brill time but it went far too quick and I was v sad to leave :cry:

Hope you are all well, have just been havng a catch up - team pink seems to be ahead at the moment! Congrats to all those who have found out the sex!

I've not been feeling baby girl as much whilst I was away but i think thats because I was a lot more active - I generally feel her when I'm laying down. Can't believe i'm 23 weeks on friday though, its crazy!!

Anyway, we move from NY to California next saturday so its all go now! Looking forward to doing the nursery when we get there. Ooh has anyone got nursery pics yet? Oh and my friends threw me a baby shower whilst I was at home which was lovely and we got soooo much stuff!!! I cldn't bring it all back as we didnt have room!! Fortunately our friends are coming out in October and then my mum n dad just after that so they're bringing the rest out between them :rofl:!!

Anyway, hope u r all good :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Welcome back hodbert. Glad to hear that you had a nice time. Sounds like you have some really nice friends over there. I love the UK DH is from there so we get back once a year for a visit.


----------



## mum2be2011

Glad you had a good time over here in the Uk Hodbert, sorry you had bad weather that must suck. Where abouts in California are you moving to? We have friends that live in Florida.

That must have been so nice to have a baby shower with your Uk friends, you have some really good friends.

Good luck with your move next week :)


----------



## jms895

Welcome back Hodbert :D

Hows everyone today?

I am writing my last assignment before I have a year off of study :wohoo: (other than exam in Oct) roll on Mat leave :D


----------



## pinkie77

Welcome back Hodbert and good luck with the move x x

Hope you get your assignment done quickly jms and can relax! x x

I'm trying to decide whether I can be bothered to go and empty a drawer in my bedroom to put all the babyclothes in so I can get them out of the carriers or just leave them there for a while longer until I get another chest! 

I've got some bargains this week, won two bundles of clothes on ebay and was given a pink bouncer chair by a friend that they were going to give to the charity shop! I did put a donation in to the shop though it was probably more than they would've charged lol. I think that's going to stay at my mums for when we visit as I don't really think I'll need it here.


----------



## Lostunicorn

Wow Jellybeans have been very talkative over the weekend :) 
All is fine here, getting very excited about my 4D scan now, just hope I don't feel all tearful and distant after it like with the NHS scans. 
Been feeling Jellybean kick harder but only seen tummy move once. Am looking forward to her giving me really pwoerful kicks. We have a thing in my family (started by me when my Mum was pregnant with my brother) of parking toy cars on the bump and then letting the babies kicks make them roll off...really looking forward to when I can do this...weird and a little sad I know :haha:

ETA Is anyone else having random hot flushes????


----------



## pinkie77

I thought I was going mad! This thread was in 2nd tri, wasn't it? How long is it since it has been moved here? I usually access it from user cp and didn't even realise :dohh:


----------



## Jolene

I saw my beautiful baby GIRL today!!!!!!! Doc still didn't want to say for def that it's a girl but how can he be wrong at this stage. I have my anomoly scan in 2wks time :dance: so they will confirm it, but I'm sure he's not wrong. 

We went out and bought 2 little outfits for her today. I will try to post a pic later. My hubby says he can't imagine having a little baby in the house again, let alone a girl. I can't wait!


----------



## jms895

Pinkie, I didnt realise eaither as I too use CP and subscribed threads :D

Glad scan went well Jolene :D


----------



## hodbert

Where has this thread been moved to???? Sooo confused! I usually click it througuh 2nd tri forum, but I presume its moved? Found it this time through user cp. Got to unpack today, which I usually hate, but I get to check out all my baby purchases/presents again - yey! I may post a pic later!!

Mumtobe2011 - to be honest I don't really care about the weather, its just so good to be home! We're moving to San Jose in Cali, just south of San Fransisco. Lookjing forward to it, just not the move! We've got a dog to fly over there and I cant help worrying over him!

My bump has really taken off in the last week and it's totally freaking me out. I know i'm supposed to feel all glowing and loving it, but it just feels weird to me :( Am I a weirdo? :wacko:


----------



## pinkneon

I'm on team pink! :D


----------



## Neko

I wouldn't have noticed we were moved until somebody here mentioned it. I always look through the User CP also. 

Congrats on Team Pink, Jolene.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies, had my 20week scan yesterday, and OMG I am having the most beautiful baby girl, she looks perfect!! Even the sonograher says shes the cutest baby, with Angelina Jolie lips! Hehe. Hope everyone is doing well :D

Here is my favourite piccy I got
 



Attached Files:







20wkscan1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jms895

Congrats Pink Neon :D


----------



## jms895

MrsMurphyto be - fab pics hun xx


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hi, congrats to you... we had ours today too... all looking good but we are firmly team yelllow... baby was being a bit naughty and the lady wasn't able to get everything so we need to go back again next week... any opp to look at our beautiful baby is okay with me!!


----------



## snowy-willow

I had my 20 week scan today but due to bean's legs being crossed didn't get to find out the sex. I have another scan at 34 weeks so hopefully will find out then if I can last that long!


----------



## LittleMrs

Hello! So excited - just had my 20 week scan today (20wks 6 days). We are :pink:!!

Baby seems to have her dad's low forehead (oh dear) but maybe she can pull it off - who knows. She's perfect and healthy though and we're very happy. 
:happydance:


----------



## jojo-m

Ok so I have forgot who I was going to post what to so sorry if I miss anybody out! 

Nice to be home hodbert and good luck with the move! No your not weird, I used to feel very weirded out when pg with my son, I'm handling it all a bit better this time and even enjoying it more! (except the excessive persistant sickness I might add lol).

Jolene YAY glad scan went well thats so great she is still a girl, congrats on your your pink bundle! I had rescan today too and she is also still a girl! I cant wait! Bit undecided on name, I had decided Fearne, although I loved Carmen (I have a Corey so thought it a bit much with the C's for a carmen too since our surname is also a C) but now I really like Lani - pronounced 'Lah-nee' I think its Hawaiian. Have you decided on any names yet? 

Littlemrs, mrsmurphy2be and pink neon congrats to all of you on your team pinks! and snowy-willow and Beccybobeccy congrats on your great scans and team yellow! you will find out the gender soon enough I'm sure the 20 weeks will fly by if you don't find out before!

Thats about the limit on my memory so really hope not missed anyone out! xx


----------



## hodbert

Here are all the baby things I have boght or been bought, although a lot had to be left in UK for my mum, friend and hubbys mum to bring out on their future trips, as we didnt have room :haha: !!!
 



Attached Files:







clothes small 1.jpg
File size: 197.2 KB
Views: 5









clothes small 2.jpg
File size: 184.6 KB
Views: 3









clothes small 3.jpg
File size: 195.3 KB
Views: 3









clothes small 4.jpg
File size: 179.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jms895

Congratulations LittleMrs xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats to all the team :blue:'s team :pink:'s and of course team :yellow:'s Our scan is in 20 hours :wohoo:


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations on all the great scans x x

Wow Hodbert, how lovely for you x 

I'm so releived it wasn't me losing my marbles lol, really wondered what was going on when I couldn't find this in 2nd tri earlier lol


----------



## Jolene

jojo-m said:


> Jolene YAY glad scan went well thats so great she is still a girl, congrats on your your pink bundle! I had rescan today too and she is also still a girl! I cant wait! Bit undecided on name, I had decided Fearne, although I loved Carmen (I have a Corey so thought it a bit much with the C's for a carmen too since our surname is also a C) but now I really like Lani - pronounced 'Lah-nee' I think its Hawaiian. Have you decided on any names yet?

Thanks Jojo, I'm glad your LO is still a girl too. I'm having a hard time with names as my DH wants her name to start with an 'm' like his name as mine and my son's are both 'j'!!?? So that make it much more difficult. He loves MacKenzie and my son wants us to name her Mya but I'm not sure as yet about either.

Hodbert your LO is getting spoilt. Isn't it fun?

MrsMurphy2Be, you got a very cute pic. My LO was hiding her face so we couldn't get anything this time but looking forward to the anomaly scan as they have really good machines so I should get some good ones!

Congrats to all those who had scans. I'm so glad everyone is coming back with positive news lately:)


----------



## millward329

My scan is on Weds....getting so excited seeing all your pics. It appears you can really see their faces. Looking forward to seeing my LO's face to see if it is more African or English. I want to know if it is a boy or a girl but still working on OH as he thinks we should wait.


----------



## millward329

P.S anyone know how to get the Lilypie tickers to show on posts?


----------



## naomicourt

I wondered what was going on. I couldn't find us on second tri! They could of told us we had moved lol :shrug:

I'm glad everybodys scans have gone well, and wecome back Hodbert!

I have updated the front page, if I have missed anything let me know please. :thumbup:

Baby is getting a lot more active now and, has even started waking me up in the middle of the night - Cheeky monkey! :haha:

Has anybody started decorating their nursery yet?? :flower:


----------



## naomicourt

millward329 said:


> P.S anyone know how to get the Lilypie tickers to show on posts?

You have to use the BB code hun. x


----------



## beccybobeccy

we've been planning the nursery but we don't intend to do anything until November time when we have 2 weeks off work to focus on it...
I really wish I could start now but I want to spread the fun out a bit... We are going for lots of different colours based on this rug we found at John Lewishttps://www.johnlewis.com/69472/Style.aspx


----------



## Maffie

millward329 said:


> P.S anyone know how to get the Lilypie tickers to show on posts?

you need to use the code with [img ] not with the a< code


----------



## Maffie

Morning all well it's scan day for me im feeling quite nervous and scared.


----------



## pinkie77

Good luck Maffie and anyone else with scans today x x


----------



## mum2be2011

Good luck with your scan Maffie. Are you finding out the sex or leaving it as a suprise?


----------



## mum2be2011

Cant believe im half way today. It seems like it has taken forever to get this far.

Scan @ 9am tomorrow followed by consultant appointment and yet more blood tests. So excited about our scan now, Im dying for them to say its a girl but im beginning to think we have a boy on board. As long as Jellybean is healthy thats all that matters.

Good luck to everyone with scans today and tomorrow. There cant be many of us left now to have scans, it seems everyone has already had theres.


----------



## LittleMrs

naomicourt said:


> I wondered what was going on. I couldn't find us on second tri! They could of told us we had moved lol :shrug:
> 
> I'm glad everybodys scans have gone well, and wecome back Hodbert!
> 
> I have updated the front page, if I have missed anything let me know please. :thumbup:
> 
> Baby is getting a lot more active now and, has even started waking me up in the middle of the night - Cheeky monkey! :haha:
> 
> Has anybody started decorating their nursery yet?? :flower:



Hiya, 

we need updating on the front page to :pink: please. Also, I started decorating the nursery a few weeks ago but then stopped halfway through :blush:


----------



## LittleMrs

Jolene said:


> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> Jolene YAY glad scan went well thats so great she is still a girl, congrats on your your pink bundle! I had rescan today too and she is also still a girl! I cant wait! Bit undecided on name, I had decided Fearne, although I loved Carmen (I have a Corey so thought it a bit much with the C's for a carmen too since our surname is also a C) but now I really like Lani - pronounced 'Lah-nee' I think its Hawaiian. Have you decided on any names yet?
> 
> Thanks Jojo, I'm glad your LO is still a girl too. I'm having a hard time with names as my DH wants her name to start with an 'm' like his name as mine and my son's are both 'j'!!?? So that make it much more difficult. He loves MacKenzie and my son wants us to name her Mya but I'm not sure as yet about either.
> 
> Hodbert your LO is getting spoilt. Isn't it fun?
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be, you got a very cute pic. My LO was hiding her face so we couldn't get anything this time but looking forward to the anomaly scan as they have really good machines so I should get some good ones!
> 
> Congrats to all those who had scans. I'm so glad everyone is coming back with positive news lately:)Click to expand...

Mia?


----------



## smiffy85

I can't keep up with all this good news so just gonna shout 'CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE'!!! LOL! 

xxx


----------



## Natsku

Echoing the congratulations to everyone

So excited cos I'm getting a scan tomorrow! But cos its so close to my 20 week scan they're cancelling that one :(


----------



## lovealittle1

Scan day today :wohoo: . I am excited and nervous and barley slept all night because of it so I feel pretty crappy now.

We have started undecorting the nursery as when we bought our house it was winnie the pooh theme from previous owners. DH is putting up crown moulding (coving) this week-end and we are hopefully going to get paint this week-end too. We are doing it moneky theme!! So excited!


----------



## Natsku

Yay monkey theme!


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> I'm glad everybodys scans have gone well, and wecome back Hodbert!
> 
> Baby is getting a lot more active now and, has even started waking me up in the middle of the night - Cheeky monkey! :haha:
> 
> Has anybody started decorating their nursery yet?? :flower:

Hey Naomi, nice to be back, although I will be gone again next week, prob for a couple of weeks as we are moving and I will have to wait for internet to be set up in new place :(
I've been feeling bubs every day now, and yesterday I swear she was having a party in there - I could see my stomache bouncing up and down and everything!
We're doing the nursery in september after we've moved and before our friends and my parents visit in october - cant wait!


----------



## Maffie

We are :blue: :thumbup:


----------



## Jolene

Hi LittleMrs, my son has made all too clear that her name must be Mya (pronounced 'my a) and not Mia (pronounced mee a) lol. When I was growing up there was a programme called Mya the Bee so that's what I think of everytime I hear the name. Perhaps I'll warm up to it :shrug:

We've started painting in the nursery by rewiring because that used to be the office and now we're painting. I have the curtains and curtain rails ready to put up and everything planned to start, just need more money otherwise I would have bought everything already (I have all the furniture, just not the accessories) 

My DH thinks I'm crazy to be starting already but I think of it as: we only have 20 weeks left (well 19 cos I'll be having a caesar) that makes it 19 more Saturdays which is the only day of the week he can help me and there are weekends we will be away so that makes it even less days. So I think I am able to justify my eagerness :haha:


----------



## Jolene

Naomicourt, thanks for all your hardwork with the updates. Could you please change my due date to the 12th? Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## millward329

Echoing Jolene's thanks Naomi. Please can I go on the 16th ... not sure which team yet, it may have to be yellow if I don't get my way on Weds


----------



## mum2be2011

Maffie said:


> We are :blue: :thumbup:

Congratulations Maffie, a little brother for Noah :)


----------



## Maffie

I thought it would be another boy. I was happy either way but just felt :blue: again.


----------



## smiffy85

Maffie said:



> We are :blue: :thumbup:

Congrats hun! Welcome to the blue club!!! xxx


----------



## smiffy85

Got bored this afternoon so decided to do some baking! Made some lovely carrot cake muffins - well they look lovely but not tried one yet!! Lol! What's everyone else up to today? xx


----------



## mum2be2011

We're packing for our weekend away off to see OH's family. Going straight from the hospital tomorrow :)

Tonight we will put the remaining clothes in the bag and sorting out photos to give to OH's gran. Apparently she only has 4 photos of her granddaughter and they are from when she was born :(


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats on :blue: maffie

Just got back from scan. Everything looked good although I don't get results until I see my doc on the 7th. I have a membrance covering the birth canal so need to go to a follow up in 8 weeks and hope it is gone. Full story in my journal if anyone is interested.


----------



## hodbert

Congrats on :blue: Maffie and glad ur scan went well lovealittle1. I've just had an afternoon nap and woke up a lil cranky :wacko: poor hubby! :blush:

I've just put a rant post on BNB but does anyone else get sick of people not realising that a pregnant person does not really want to go on a night out with a load of ppl getting p*ssed? For our 'leaving do' next week, one girls suggested a night out next Thursday, and she's not the first one to suggest a night out for something. It really bugs me, why are people so oblivious????? :shrug:


----------



## tinkerbellfan

wow lots of scans going on congrats everyone ours isnt till 13th sept feels so far off still but we cant wait to find out who is in there :) xx


----------



## smiffy85

mum2be2011 said:


> We're packing for our weekend away off to see OH's family. Going straight from the hospital tomorrow :)
> 
> Tonight we will put the remaining clothes in the bag and sorting out photos to give to OH's gran. Apparently she only has 4 photos of her granddaughter and they are from when she was born :(

Aww thats sweet that your taking her some more! I'm going to see a work friends little one today. She was born at end of july and I haven't met her yet. Bought a really cute purple fleece coat from sainsburys - 25% off all clothing today. They also had a mega cute Eric Carle 'very hungry caterpillar' babygro which I just had to buy! Being a teacher it's one of my most fave stories!! xxxx


----------



## smiffy85

hodbert said:


> Congrats on :blue: Maffie and glad ur scan went well lovealittle1. I've just had an afternoon nap and woke up a lil cranky :wacko: poor hubby! :blush:
> 
> I've just put a rant post on BNB but does anyone else get sick of people not realising that a pregnant person does not really want to go on a night out with a load of ppl getting p*ssed? For our 'leaving do' next week, one girls suggested a night out next Thursday, and she's not the first one to suggest a night out for something. It really bugs me, why are people so oblivious????? :shrug:

I know what you mean. I don't mind a gentle sit in a pub somewhere for a meal or something which me and the OH do quite a bit. But I have no interest in watching my friends get really drunk whilst I sip lemonade!!!! I left my mr in town the other wknd and drove home cos I had no desire to sit there whilst they did shots! The last time I went out properly it was for my blokes birthday in july with all our friends so i was kind of obligated to go. We went for a meal first and then they started going round the bars and I just stood there feeling like a spare part! I am going out tonight but it's for a meal with another couple we know who are also pregnant so should be a nice baby filled affair lol! Can you not suggest food first then you could leave if they wanna drink themselves into oblivion?!? xxx


----------



## mum2be2011

Afternoon ladies. Had our scan this morning and everything is perfect with baby. The little monkey was fast asleep so the sonographer ended up tipping the bed so my feet were in the air, ended up doing a couple of wiggles and bum lifts to get baby to move. At one point baby had both fists clenched so I think we successfully pissed jellybean off.

We managed to eventually see in between jellybeans legs and we are team :pink: I'm over the moon as is OH.

Have a good weekend everyone :)


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats maffie on baby boy and mum2be on baby girl! :baby::flower:

How was the carrot cake smiffy?? Can you send some this way please lol - Yummy!!

I had really bad braxton hicks a couple of days ago. :( I hope I don't get many more.

Baby's room is decorated, just got to get my Daughter's done now, it's never ending. :)


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Naomi for changing my date :) Please post some pics of your nursery - I would love to see it!

Congrats mum2be on your little girl :pink:


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats on :pink: mum2be!!

In regards to going out - me and DH went out for a bit last night to celebrate a friends birthday. Everyone was drinking and I just felt so out of place. My friend's who's b-day it was was absolutely hammered and she has an 11 month old at home. I can't imagine wanting to be that intoxicated and then going home to baby. :shrug:


----------



## Natsku

Had my scan but didn't get to find out the gender for certain because the cord was between the legs, but it looks like it might be a girl. Its got a little cyst on the brain but I was told not to worry as there was nothing else wrong, but I'm going to have another scan later on to check on it.

I got to see it in 4D as well though, that was amazing, and I got given 6 pictures!


----------



## hodbert

I know I'm prob being a bitch about the whole thing, and I've not said anything to anyone other than hubby ;) We're doing a brunch on sunday instead, it was more just the lack of realisation, hello, pregnant over here!!!! I don't mind meals or going to the pub for a few, but in NY its all party party and usually I love it, but at the mo its just not my thing.

Congrats on team :pink: mum2be!! And Naomi I second the photo request - show us ur nursery!


----------



## LittleMrs

hodbert said:


> Congrats on :blue: Maffie and glad ur scan went well lovealittle1. I've just had an afternoon nap and woke up a lil cranky :wacko: poor hubby! :blush:
> 
> I've just put a rant post on BNB but does anyone else get sick of people not realising that a pregnant person does not really want to go on a night out with a load of ppl getting p*ssed? For our 'leaving do' next week, one girls suggested a night out next Thursday, and she's not the first one to suggest a night out for something. It really bugs me, why are people so oblivious????? :shrug:

I never really drank anyway because I dont like the taste of alcohol and I hate hangovers - plus it just got boring a while ago (how many years can you do the exact same thing for fun before it just stops being fun anymore?). No-one seems to understand the concept of going out and not getting trashed. Luckily my OH doesn't really drink anymore either, mostly because the smell of alcohol makes me feel sick. Totally understand what you mean - when it was the OHs birthday in June some of his work friends came around before we went out bowling and insisted on buying alcohol, bringing it into our house and leaving their empties all over the place for me to clean up - when me and OH said something they called me a ....er.... female dog, shall we say... and have been telling anyone who will listen that he should leave me ever since - all because of a bit of alcohol! Just ignore them, they obviously don't understand where you're coming from (I'd say when it's their turn maybe you should remind them but I'm sure you're much too nice for that). Maybe find some other pregnant friends or suggest group activites where drinking is optional and not the main event? 
Sorry, not much help, more just joining in with the rant.


----------



## LittleMrs

thank you Naomicourt for updating me to :pink: on front page. So exciting to see it up there!


----------



## naomicourt

I have still got to put the furniture in and curtains up but, this is it so far. :happydance:

 



Attached Files:







DSC01229.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Thewrightsway

naomicourt said:


> ****Late December****
> 
> *24th*
> :pink:Hodbert:pink:
> 
> *25th*
> Waiting2bMommy
> 
> *26th*
> :yellow:naomicourt:yellow:
> :yellow:JenJen79:yellow:
> 
> *30th*
> MissAma
> lynney
> :pink:ama:pink:
> 
> *31st*
> :blue:2016:blue:
> Sandie_Cali
> Littlechimpma
> babyplease81
> :yellow:rcbrown08:yellow:
> :pink:LuckyStarr:pink:
> Freebird
> 
> 
> ****January****
> 
> 
> *1st*
> sophia2010
> chloepants
> waitingon#4
> ladyvgw
> Lynsay
> WanaBaba
> :blue:sar35:blue:
> :pink:justthestart:pink:
> Angelblue
> :yellow:spinneybaby:yellow:
> 
> *2nd*
> :blue:Mystique26:blue:
> nightlyflower
> :blue:myk's mummy:blue:
> Sabra
> :pink:Lostunicorn:pink:
> :pink:pinkie77:pink:
> :pink:Tanara:pink: (Fayth Lee Rose Duda)
> rocksy2185
> RaeVelez
> 
> *3rd*
> Sabra
> purplekisses
> emmalouise079
> Tilliepink
> :blue:Expat:blue:
> MrsRowe
> boobaby
> forget me not
> Leiladagreat
> :blue:MrsPhez:blue:
> :blue:smiffy85:blue:
> 
> *4th*
> fawkesymomma
> rocksy2185
> PinkEmily
> jmbbf
> 
> *5th*
> Maybenextimex
> MimiUK
> okciv
> plum
> dollyminxture
> :pink:Central Perk:pink:
> 
> *6th*
> usmcwife88
> Misstiff&bby1
> Lui246
> dawnmichelle
> 1stTimeJo
> JA1988
> :pink:Rosykk:pink:
> :blue:jms895:blue:
> jessabella
> :pink:LittleMrs:pink:
> 
> *7th*
> DollyPolly
> :pink:ButtonJessie:pink:
> hope07
> Tadpole2010
> 
> *8th*
> SweetMummmy2b
> ChangeChoices
> leigh568
> CuddleBug
> :blue:Maffie:blue:
> 
> *9th*
> mommyB
> gcgal10
> flossie1983
> :pink:Neko:pink:
> MrsEngland
> littlebopeep
> Liz2
> StrawberryJam
> :pink:blessed:pink:
> 
> *10th*
> Jenn1983
> :yellow:lovealittle1:yellow:
> jaala
> bigbetty
> snowy-willow
> 
> *11th*
> amym
> :pink:MrsMurphy2Be:pink:
> :pink:pinkneon:pink:
> sez
> klcuk3
> despereaux
> Samaraj
> Shabutie
> ttcgeordie
> :pink:keli:pink:
> 
> *12th*
> :pink:Jolene:pink:
> emdeb
> mamaxm
> cupc4kes
> :pink:Faff&Fidget:pink:
> :pink:jojo-m:pink:
> 
> *13th*
> louloubabs
> leanne_darla
> weese17
> kcw81
> kcgarcia
> :pink:mum2be2011:pink:
> staceymy
> 
> *14th*
> BabyO
> wishing4bub#3
> Mabel123
> Lorts
> 
> *15th*
> Tracie87
> sounderella
> cadippoz
> Hispirits
> MrsMcT
> :blue:xLuciax:blue:
> leash27
> katie d
> abstersmum
> 
> *16th*
> emilyp83
> cdejdemommy
> Peelprincess
> Abi&Bump_x
> TripleB
> kezia
> :yellow:beccybobeccy:yellow:
> ~TLC~
> millward329
> 
> *17th*
> JaymeeBee
> kazpeza
> June_Sprite74
> lauren-kate
> PaulaLondon
> GemmaRobinson
> Bryzanne
> :blue:Becky123:blue: (Owen Rhys)
> :yellow:noja:yellow:
> 
> *18th*
> shlindz
> nickyd074
> Lucky777
> Missy8004
> Megan<3
> emilyp83
> :blue:Missy8004:blue:
> :blue:Surprise:blue:
> 
> *19th*
> flubdub
> stacie-leigh
> LilLil
> Zoex89x
> kelandkids
> 
> *20th*
> suzie_q
> Niamh's mummy
> Dales Girl
> hopefuljaners
> :pink:Megan<3:pink:
> tinkerbellfan
> 
> *21st*
> MrsAnt
> lumpy
> cyclura
> xxshonaxx
> Lou229
> sugarwag
> 
> *22nd*
> magpie_mind
> :angel:tryforbaby2:angel:
> fluffyblue
> Zanny
> NatandChris
> Ashtons mummy
> LyannaJodiw
> 
> *23rd*
> Xiaoju
> skymommy08
> playgirl666
> FlippyChick
> shellyhunny
> Natsku
> 
> *24th*
> HayleyJJ
> Reds05
> marmite
> maaybe2010
> rubylei
> rose1221
> Olliemummy85
> bekki_d18
> saz140
> debbie7155
> polkadot
> 
> *25th*
> wifey29
> jellybabynic
> rose1221
> The3Bears
> Lucretia
> Mandattc3
> rachelfoxt
> babyloulou
> DJ987
> WarrensMummy
> Wewantourmush
> kerry1904
> :blue:Lucky.M:blue:
> 
> *26th*
> jenkinskay
> AliBoo
> Vanilla77
> princessjulia
> laurbagss
> poppy
> CARTER157
> 
> *27th*
> iprettii
> charliekitty
> charliemidge
> Abi&Bump_x
> tink23
> 
> *28th*
> icedtea_gal
> Smiler79
> uw12
> leximo
> VGibssplintrofhope
> henbear01
> meg79
> 20YR 1ST BABY
> 
> *29th*
> winegums
> blimpy1976
> peonies
> Shauna19
> kell
> 
> *30th*
> LuvMyBoys
> Clare1981
> britt19
> emzie_xox
> 3011busyyear
> 
> *31st*
> roxanne_voc ​

Could I be added as well? I'm due Jan 16th :) I have my scan on 9/23 :) :cloud9:


----------



## smiffy85

Naomi the carrot cakes were lovely thanks! I do have some left but I think they may be a bit stale if I sent some now hehehe!

Congrats on team pink mum2be!! 

xxx


----------



## snowy-willow

Hi everyone sorry I haven't really been keeping myself active on here.

My scan although brilliant really has got me down so next week I need to ring my midwife about my moods and I need to look into changing some euros I have left over from my holiday last June and then possibly use that for a gender scan. I have the euros just sat in a drawer so might as well use them (I was meant to take them to my brothers wedding last sunday in sheffield but I totally forgot)

Anyway apart from my low moods everything is going well, still not feeling movements from Bean that I know of so hopefully I will soon. This weekend is hopefully not going to be too busy and will have to sit down and write my notice for my house as I have to give 2 months notice to leave and I promised my housemate when he moved it I would be there at least a year. I need to make sure I hand that in at the end of the month so my boyfriend and I can move in together - just hope there are some houses/flats available in the town he lives in soon!

Hope everyone is well and those who have wanted to know the sex of their baby has been able to find out.
 



Attached Files:







bean 20 week.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lostunicorn

Snowy-willow (love your username) I know how you feel about scans...both of mine have left me feeling very distant and tearful. Sending lots of understanding :hug: :hugs: ETA Your scan piccy is lovely, very clear x

Congrats to everyone who has had their 20 week scans, it's so exciting seeing all the coloured storks on the first page :happydance:

Naomicourt - the nursery is beautiful...Jellybean's room is still our spare room at the mo :blush:


----------



## LittleMrs

Lost unicorn, our nursery has a very large pile of duvets and boxes of wool filling it at the moment - we've got to clear out the other spare room so we can empty the baby's room and get to decorate it! So you're definitely not the only one. 

Snowy-willow, I felt very ....er....blah? After my scan too. I was happy that the baby was ok and that I found out the sex but I didn't feel as elated as I expected to. Think it's the surrealism of being pregnant. On the one hand, I'm doing all the things I should be doing to get ready but on the other hand it doesn't seem quite like it's going to happen - ME? a mum? giving birth? etc. And I worry constantly about everything which brings on the mood swings and tears for pretty much no reason:cry: (getting up in the morning and because a sandwich tasted funny are the two most recent reasons).:blush: 
It sounds like you're having a fairly stressful time anyway so just be proud that you're coping as well as you are (I cried at a SANDWICH!) and remember that you aren't alone, we're all here for you to give you as much reassurance as we can.:hugs:


----------



## bigbetty

Hi there! Please can you update my due date to 15th Jan and also add that we are on team :pink:??

Thank you!


----------



## Megan<3

Has anyone felt there little one move yet :) i do from time to time on the inside, and on the 27th i lightly felt her on the outside


----------



## Natsku

I feel mine a lot, it sure likes kicking


----------



## mum2be2011

Naomi your nursery looks gorgeous :) You are so organised. We were 36 weeks last time before the nursery was complete and we arent planning on starting jellybeans room till late October as money is very tight at the moment.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend :)


----------



## snowy-willow

bigbetty said:


> Hi there! Please can you update my due date to 15th Jan and also add that we are on team :pink:??
> 
> Thank you!

congratulations :)

Thanks for the support. We have decided to book a private gender scan. I have some euros left over from my holiday in 2009 so have asked on facebook if anyone wants to do a deal with them (will get more £ for the euros and whoever buys them withh get more euros for their £) so hopefully someone will or will just have to get them exchanged a lose a bit of money.

I don't think I have felt Bean move at all yet which is worrying me esp. as Bean wasn't very active at the scan (unlike previous scan and midwife appointment). 

I have various things I want to speak to my midwife about but don't want to waste her time or take up her time when someone who needs it more could have had it. I don't know if a lot of how I am feeling is just normal and I should just get on with it or if it is something I need to speak to the midwife about.:wacko:

Anyway hope everyone is well on this grey bank holiday monday.


----------



## destinyfaith

hi all i found out fri im expecting a little boy so im on team blue! yay EDD 8th jan :D x


----------



## Thewrightsway

bigbetty said:


> Hi there! Please can you update my due date to 15th Jan and also add that we are on team :pink:??
> 
> Thank you!

Congrats Betty!! That's sooo exciting! How did your scan go?!

My doc keeps putting me off :( Not doing mine now til the 23rd :( Driving me nuts not knowing and feeling this little munchkin move about within me!! :)


----------



## lovealittle1

congrats on :blue: destinyfaith!


----------



## lovealittle1

How is everyone doing? Is anyone else in disbelief that we are all right around the half way mark? I sure am!! Pregnancy seems to be going by so fast!


----------



## Neko

Naomi, wow you're so prepared. My older son is still sleeping in the bedroom that is to be the nursery. The bedroom I'm moving him to we haven't even started painting yet.


----------



## snowy-willow

I am having such a good day. I didn't really drag myself downstairs properly until 12:30 - had a bad night so chilled in bed and my boyfriend got me breakfast etc. Anyway got up and straight away did the washing up and made a start on lunch (tend to eat main meal at lunch time due to my boyfriends job and work hours) I got lunch on and filled slow cooker with veggies and chicken for a soup for tonight for me and for the freezer while my boyfriend sorted some washing. I washed up saucepans etc from lunch quickly before eating while my boyfriend cleaned the grill and as soon as we ate I washed up. I have now been printing off copies of my scan photo to send to my grandparents etc. I don't know why I am being all efficient and organised today but yay things are getting done!

Congratulations to everyone who has found out what flavour they are having.


----------



## bigbetty

Thewrightsway said:


> bigbetty said:
> 
> 
> Hi there! Please can you update my due date to 15th Jan and also add that we are on team :pink:??
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Congrats Betty!! That's sooo exciting! How did your scan go?!
> 
> My doc keeps putting me off :( Not doing mine now til the 23rd :( Driving me nuts not knowing and feeling this little munchkin move about within me!! :)Click to expand...

Thank you - the scan went really well, got all the measurements etc.

Haricot was a bit camera shy at first - she was face down, then after a bit of prodding she turned onto her side but facing away from us lol.

Eventually she went on her back and then on her other side. 

She did a bit of an x-factor pose with her arms, started doing Saturday Night Fever, then stuck her tongue out before deciding she was finished performing for the day and went back on her front hahahahaha!!!! She was just tooooo cute lol!

It must be really frustrating that you keep getting put off - at least you are feeling movement, such a good sign. Hope it goes well when you finally get your scan - let me know how it goes!!!!!!!


----------



## abstersmum

far too excited for my own good i have my scan tomorrow, i found it so hard to sleep last night its like christmas


----------



## beccybobeccy

i keep losing this thread now its been moved... lol... hope everyone is enjoying the sunny bank hols x


----------



## bigbetty

beccybobeccy said:


> i keep losing this thread now its been moved... lol... hope everyone is enjoying the sunny bank hols x

I know what you mean - it's sooooooo far down the page now!!!!!


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls!

I cant believe how quiet our thread is compared to others - december dreamers and march mummies are on loads more posts!

Well I have to get on with my packing today as the delivery company is picking everything up on thursday....eek! not looking forward to it though as too much moving about really hurts!

Can't believe I am 2 weeks, 4 days off being in third tri! OMG! And am viable on Friday! It's going sooo fast and yet I want Daecember to be here NOW!!


----------



## mum2be2011

congrats on team :blue: destinyfaith


----------



## snowy-willow

If you keep losing the thread try going to the "user cp" at the top - it shows the threads you have posted on that have replies you haven't read. I had lost this thread while the moving about was happening but that helped me find it.


----------



## Lorts

I have my scan tomorrow at 1440hrs. We are going to find out what team we are on. I will let you know tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## abstersmum

good luck with your scan


----------



## jms895

Maffie said:


> We are :blue: :thumbup:

Congrats hun! I was the same, I knew its was another little man :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> Afternoon ladies. Had our scan this morning and everything is perfect with baby. The little monkey was fast asleep so the sonographer ended up tipping the bed so my feet were in the air, ended up doing a couple of wiggles and bum lifts to get baby to move. At one point baby had both fists clenched so I think we successfully pissed jellybean off.
> 
> We managed to eventually see in between jellybeans legs and we are team :pink: I'm over the moon as is OH.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone :)

Congratulations hun!

Hope the BH have gone Naomi! 

2 more sleeps till I am 30! 

Had a fab weekend - Indian with girls friday, BBQ yesterday for family and party was brill, absolutely pooped tho, got up at 11am today and had another 2 hour nap 

So glad not back to work until Thurs then on holiday Sat Yay :wohoo:


----------



## jms895

destinyfaith said:


> hi all i found out fri im expecting a little boy so im on team blue! yay EDD 8th jan :D x

Congrats to you too hun!


----------



## smiffy85

Hellooooo ladies!

Just catching up after a very busy weekend! My little bean has been very active over the past few days and me and my OH have started to feel some slightly bigger kicks. Having said that he's quiet this morning so he's obviously tired himself out! 

We drove from Nottingham to London on saturday to pick up our pram from my big Mr's relatives. It was a bit scary with all the lanes and taxis and buses flying everywhere! Nearly lost wing mirrors countless times, I'm so glad I wasn't driving. Can't have been good for my blood pressure lol!!

We were really lucky as the people we visitted not only gave us a lovely Jane Slalom pram, we also go a maxi cosi forward facing car seat (9 months +), another 9 month + car seat, a baby bouncer, a door frame bouncer, a bumbi seat (which I love), a baby bjorn baby carrier and various bits and bobs for the pram plus some books too. We felt like the luckiest people in the world! Saved us loads of money. 

Really not looking forward to starting back at work on Monday. Think I'm just gonna be so tired all the time but hey, I'm not the first person to have to work when they're pregnant. Just hope my colleagues understand!!

Sending luck to those of you who haven't had your scans yet and congrats to all those who have found out if they are on team pink or blue and yellow too! Gosh I've rambled lol!

xxxx


----------



## millward329

Nice to see you got lots of nice baby stuff Smithy....I have to go the the Isle of Man at half term to pick up the bits we are being given. London sounds scary...but think I'd be more stressed if I wasn't in control of the car! Back to work tomorrow for me and scan in the afternoon - yay. (For the scan that is) but glad reception don't start for two more weeks after that. You big enough for the parents to tell now? I'm a bit 50:50 its more if you look side on that you can tell. I'm also getting slightly bigger kicks and higher up as of last night (weird feeling it up near my midline!) Good look for Monday make the most of the freedom this week


----------



## hodbert

Wow you got a lot of stuff Smiffy, well done! I can't wait to start buying all things like that - only 4 days til our big move, eek!

GL for the scan Millward! Baby girl is feet down at the mo so all my kicks are down there and its soooo uncomfy! She's def moved up though, my bump is coming out from under my boobs now! At least they've got something to rest on now, lol :rofl: !


----------



## smiffy85

millward329 said:


> Nice to see you got lots of nice baby stuff Smithy....I have to go the the Isle of Man at half term to pick up the bits we are being given. London sounds scary...but think I'd be more stressed if I wasn't in control of the car! Back to work tomorrow for me and scan in the afternoon - yay. (For the scan that is) but glad reception don't start for two more weeks after that. You big enough for the parents to tell now? I'm a bit 50:50 its more if you look side on that you can tell. I'm also getting slightly bigger kicks and higher up as of last night (weird feeling it up near my midline!) Good look for Monday make the most of the freedom this week

I have got a definite bump now but it's still very neat. I'm gonna see what head teacher says as to whether I need to announce it or just wait to see who asks me lol! I'm getting some high up kicks definitely as bean is still upside down lol. I generally know when he's shifting about as I start to need the loo. My bladder must make a comfy pillow hehe! Good luck with the scan tomorrow hun and starting back at work. Remember not to do any hevay lifting and carrying!! My OH has offered to take an afternoon off to come help me arrange my furniture bless him!

Good luck with the move hodbert how exciting for you. Can't wait to hear all!! xxx


----------



## jms895

I just had a lovely bath and date with half a box of milk tray :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

jms895 said:


> I just had a lovely bath and date with half a box of milk tray :blush: :rofl:

oooh that sounds divine, ive got a thing for rainbow drops at the moment and baked cheesecake the New York style one


----------



## jms895

OMG I love love love love New York cheesecake :cloud9:


----------



## Maffie

I bought a big trade one from warehouse :rofl: I defrost a slice at a time but takes 8 hours and I forgot to take one out for today.

How is everyones weight gain going? Im not gaining much (all the sickness I guess) and my bump is small alot smaller than last time.


----------



## hodbert

Maffie said:


> I bought a big trade one from warehouse :rofl: I defrost a slice at a time but takes 8 hours and I forgot to take one out for today.
> 
> How is everyones weight gain going? Im not gaining much (all the sickness I guess) and my bump is small alot smaller than last time.

I'm obsessed with Crumbs cupcakes over here at the moment, although I've definitely overdone the junk food and spent a couple of hours on my porcelain friend last night...not pleasant :blush:! Time to get some more fruit and veg eaten!

I have gained 15lb so far...eek! I'm only 4ft10 and was 7 stone at the start of pregnancy and pretty much stayed the same up until about 6 weeks ago. I put 5lb on last week alone!!!:dohh:


----------



## abstersmum

had our scan today the woman was horrible and i spent most of the day crying over it, but we are having a healthy baby girl and thats all that matters. we also went to buy our pram to cheer me up and im feeling much better now


----------



## jms895

:hugs: abstersmum what happened?

Maffie, I have gained about 9 pounds so not toooooo bad!


----------



## blinkybaby

Ooooh just realised I belong here! I'm due January 15th, can't wait, just started feeling my bubba move a couple of weeks ago and today I have my hand resting on my belly and I felt it from the outside! It was so cool xxx


----------



## abstersmum

it just felt as if we didnt count she had a job to do and we didnt factor in it, i had to ask to see the baby and she wasnt happy about telling us the sex basicly she was rude


----------



## lovealittle1

abstersmum - :hugs: I know how you feel - I had a similar experience last week at mine.


----------



## hodbert

The lovely NHS for you!


----------



## jms895

:hugs:

Welcome over Blinkybaby!

3.45 hours until I am 30! :shock:


----------



## Jolene

Abstermum, sorry to hear about your scan - awful woman!! It's supposed to be an enjoyable time for a couple. Well congrats on your little baby girl :pink:

Welcome Blinkybaby, you're due 3 days after me :hi:

I feel like I would be most happy just eating all day. Last night I told my DH I was hungry at about 11:30pm (as that's the time he got home from work) but just forced myself to go to sleep. I don't want to be overweight after baby is born. With my son I was back to my pre-pregnancy body 3 months after his birth but I was 20 then so I can't rely on my fast metabolism anymore:( 

Baby is really active. I watched my tummy when she kicked last night and it actually lifted, lol.


----------



## snowy-willow

Still not feeling movements so have ordered a doppler to ease my mind. It should arrive tomorrow so hopefully that will help.

Managed to get some cheap huggies today thanks to boots. I had a £2 off voucher that i printed from the huggies website and boots have a newborn nappie, wipes, coupons and little hat set which is £3.33 at the moment so using the self service tills (incase they didn't like the voucher at the proper tills!) I got the pack for £1.33. The coupons inside are for £2 off newborn huggies and £2 huggies little swimmers. I got outside the shop cut the coupons out and went back in and bought another set like above and then also got the little swimmers. We are going to be using cloth nappies (after the first few days) so don't need a huge amount of newborn nappies (still have two lots to buy for freebies!) so decided we will give the second box to my bf's sister who had a baby 2 weeks ago.

apart from my bargain today I baked a chocolate cake (half of which I took to my dads) and handed my 2 months notice of intent to vacant my rented house.

Hope everyone else has had a good day :)


----------



## Lorts

We had our scan at the hospital at 1440hrs. We were taken into the room bang on time. I had been told to say to the scan lady that we wanted to know the sex of the baby at the beginning of the appointment which I did. She replied "I can only give you my opinion" - I thought :shrug: OK!

The scan got underway and one of the first thing she said to us was "the legs are crossed at the ancles" I thought "oh great, this baby isn't going to play ball".

So, the scan got underway and everything is measuring fine and there are no problems...

She says "OK, lets see if I can tell the sex of this baby.......PAUSE...... I can't tell but it could be a girl" :dohh: Well, derrrrrrr.... It could also be a boy!!! So we walk out of the hospital not knowing either way. :cry: My daughter kept on asking when were we going to find out if it was a girl or not. It was hard to explain to her that we weren't going to find out as she was really excited and had been all day.

Whilst driving home I called the private clinic and asked for a sexing scan we couldn't wait any longer! They could fit us in 1hr 15 mins later. :happydance:

First View, the private clinic, put the scanner on my tummy and within seconds there it was...as bright as day... his willy!!! :cloud9: :blue: She said "well I don't know how they managed to miss that!!"

We were also lucky enough to have some 4D pictures done. We walked out of there on :cloud9: and feel so blessed to have been allowed to have a sneak preview of Baby H in 4D. (Our official appt for the 4D scan is at 26 weeks)

We feel so lucky that we are going to have one of each! My daughter isn't as happy as we are as she had her heart set on a sister and has told me she doesn't like boys!!!!!!! :haha: I'm sure she will get used to the idea and be proud of him soon enough! 

:cloud9::blue::cloud9::blue::cloud9:


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Lorts on your little boy :blue: I'm glad you got to find out - waiting 20 weeks to find out is long enough,lol. 

You can tell your daughter that she won't have to worry about a little brother wanting to play with her favorite dolls or wear her pretty dresses and one day he'll grow up and protect her from all the other naughty boys!


----------



## Lorts

Yeah, good point!!! She had her heart set on a sister though! She wanted to call her Bow!


----------



## LittleMrs

snowy-willow said:


> Still not feeling movements so have ordered a doppler to ease my mind. It should arrive tomorrow so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Managed to get some cheap huggies today thanks to boots. I had a £2 off voucher that i printed from the huggies website and boots have a newborn nappie, wipes, coupons and little hat set which is £3.33 at the moment so using the self service tills (incase they didn't like the voucher at the proper tills!) I got the pack for £1.33. The coupons inside are for £2 off newborn huggies and £2 huggies little swimmers. I got outside the shop cut the coupons out and went back in and bought another set like above and then also got the little swimmers. We are going to be using cloth nappies (after the first few days) so don't need a huge amount of newborn nappies (still have two lots to buy for freebies!) so decided we will give the second box to my bf's sister who had a baby 2 weeks ago.
> 
> apart from my bargain today I baked a chocolate cake (half of which I took to my dads) and handed my 2 months notice of intent to vacant my rented house.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a good day :)

Snowy willow - I'm not feeling much either. She didn't move much for days after my scan and she slept through the scan too. I have felt a couple of movements over the last few days but nothing like everyone else seems to be feeling. Certainly nothing that can be felt from the outside or any movement I can see. But I am a bit chunky so maybe it takes longer.


----------



## tinkerbellfan

i also havent felt any movements as yet got my scan on the 13th we cant wait to see LO again i will be 21weeks by then we last saw LO at 14wks they thought i was only 12wks was bit of a shock to find out i was really 14wks lol baby was very active then though and couple weeks back my fiance got me a angel sounds doppler so i can listen to baby anytime its great and defo has helped sometimes dont find baby straight away but with persistance we do lol hope everyone is doing well and glad everyones scans are going well be our turn soon:happydance: xx


----------



## pinkie77

Congrats and good lucks all round lol!

Lorts, Beau is a boy's name your daughter might like!

I keep forgetting to come in here now it's moved :( Off to the beach now and will try to catch up properly later x x


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, having lots of infrequent movements now. No pattern to it yet but im sure that will come with time. Still have morning sickness (gosh that is such a misnomer its bloomin all day sickness)


----------



## snowy-willow

Was going to say morning - should be afternoon though!

My doppler arrived a few hours ago and we used it straight away. We found Bean's heartbeat, heard a few kicks and some other sounds which I think was the umbilical cord or something. The doppler didn't come with gel and we found water was just soaking into my skin too quickly so we found another use for lub!!

I am still in a dilemma about having a private gender scan. I so want to know so can be organised, start thinking of Bean as one of the names we have picked, do the whole shopping thing (even if just in the sales!), go baby shopping with friends etc but right now I am getting sick of just looking at neutral stuff and I want the chance to take advantage of sales and buy clothes for later in the year - i.e 6-9 month and 9-12 month but unless I know the sex Bean will just be stuck in neutral for the first year which I don't want. When Bean is born I want to spend the first few weeks getting used to being a family of 3, getting used to being a mum etc not having to go on an bus journey of up to an hour and 15 minutes to get into the city to start buying clothes. Ebay is all very well by I do find it can be hard work to find anything and even then it might be in bad condition when it finally turns up.

I dunno am very confused and unsure of what to do. The plan is if we do have the scan to exchange some euros I have had sat in a drawer for over a year and had forgotten about and use that money for the scan as it isn't money we would miss.

My mum started the seed of doubt and having posted a thread on here it has kinda made me even more confused and when I try to explain it I just feel like I am making excuses or will be seen as making excuses as to why I can't wait and then buy things when bean is born.

Arghhhh :wacko:

Anyway hope everyone is well and having a good day


----------



## mum2be2011

abstersmum said:


> had our scan today the woman was horrible and i spent most of the day crying over it, but we are having a healthy baby girl and thats all that matters. we also went to buy our pram to cheer me up and im feeling much better now

Congratulations on your little girl :) Cant believe the woman doing the scan was horrible thats just nasty. Which pram have you gone for?


----------



## LittleMrs

Snowy willow - no excuses, you sound like you want to know and why shouldn't you?! You don't need a reason, if you've found some money to use that you won't miss then go for it - you know what is right for you, no-one else. Good luck whatever you decide (and if you do decide to go for it then let us know) xx


----------



## abstersmum

mum2be2011 said:


> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> had our scan today the woman was horrible and i spent most of the day crying over it, but we are having a healthy baby girl and thats all that matters. we also went to buy our pram to cheer me up and im feeling much better now
> 
> Congratulations on your little girl :) Cant believe the woman doing the scan was horrible thats just nasty. Which pram have you gone for?Click to expand...

we got the i candy apple i just fell in love with it

i went to the hospital today and the consultant was very sympathetic she said i could have a scan at 36 weeks and it would not be with that woman :happydance:


----------



## millward329

Scan went well today but still on team yellow .... bump wouldn't open their legs! Very cute to see baby moving around and so sweet when they picked up their foot. All was well but have to go back next week as the sonographer couldn't see lower spine. Bump definately thinks my bladder is a cushion but concur with the earlier post of it being very uncomfy! The scan pic isn't brill but we can see it's little finger pointing. Imagine it doing the front crawl and it will make sense as picture is of back of head and back (why I can't have a nice face pic I don't know!)
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## naomicourt

Glad scan went well milward, you are lucky that you get to see baby again next week! :baby:

I hope everybody is ok. I am suffering with really bad back ache! :( I didn't have any back ache with my first pregnancy, so am surprised that I have this time.

I have also been getting a bit of pain in my pelvis, I feel like I am falling apart! lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Can I be added to the list on the 1st page please!? Only just spotted this thread lol.
I'm due on 4th Jan with a :pink: bump!


----------



## jms895

Congrats on team blue Lorts :D

Wow I am now 30! Feel old Lol :lol:

Holidays on Sat yay!


----------



## jms895

Ju bubbs congrats on :pink:

Naomi, I am struggling with back too this time, think its a trapped nerve :(


----------



## Jolene

Happy belated birthday Jms, I hope you were treated like the queen on your birthday! 

Congrats on your little girl Ju Bubbs


----------



## jms895

Thanks Jolene x


----------



## Maffie

Happy Birthday JMS its all down hill now :rofl:

Feeling mightly annoyed today going to change midwives tomorrow.


----------



## LittleMrs

Happy Birthday JMS - I'll be joining you at 30 in January. I've been assured it's the new 20 - which means we're having teenage pregnancies. How youthful of us.


----------



## jms895

Thats Maffie and Little Mrs

What happened Maffie?


----------



## jms895

When my stoopid mw asked me about scan and sex and I said another boy she went.......................... ohhhhhhh noooooooooo./.................. :grr: f****** pissing me off people assuming I dont want another boy :( TW*TS!!!!


----------



## Maffie

jms895 said:


> Thats Maffie and Little Mrs
> 
> What happened Maffie?

She's decided I dont get my matb1 form until after 25 weeks even thought they are obliged to provide it after 20 weeks as my work need it before 25 weeks. I asked for an appointment and she wont give me one as its not a 'scheduled one' :grr: wants to know why I shoukd have my forms early... its not early the silly cow.

Sorry rant over :cry:


----------



## naomicourt

Happy 30th Jms!!! :)


----------



## blessed

Happy Birthday JMS :)


----------



## bigbetty

Maffie said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Thats Maffie and Little Mrs
> 
> What happened Maffie?
> 
> She's decided I dont get my matb1 form until after 25 weeks even thought they are obliged to provide it after 20 weeks as my work need it before 25 weeks. I asked for an appointment and she wont give me one as its not a 'scheduled one' :grr: wants to know why I shoukd have my forms early... its not early the silly cow.
> 
> Sorry rant over :cry:Click to expand...

OMG what a stupid, stupid bitch!!! 

You have to inform your employer and give them your matb1 form by the 15th week before baby is due so not getting your form until after your 25wk app is much too late!!!

I was 20wks last Sat so I rang my midwife on tues cos I don't see her again til 25wks either and she just said "i'm at the surgery tomorrow so will leave it at reception for you to pick up" - I didn't have to see her for her to sign it. 

Your doctor can also issue it for you so perhaps you could make an appointment to see him/her to get it earlier???


----------



## jms895

Thanks Naomi and Blessed!!

Maffie - :grr: Stoooooopid MWs!


----------



## Maffie

Ive phoned the hospital and said midwife phoned my mobile my mum answered and she wasnt happy I was contacting the hospital. Anyway hospital have been lovely and im seeing them Monday. I have the texts to show them too.

I wouldn't mind but if its someones first baby they might not know when they need the forms and it could mess up their wages. The midwife kept going on that I cant claim the maternity allowance benfit till 28 weeks (im sick of explaining to her I have a job im not claiming any benefits)


----------



## smiffy85

Oh I didn't realise this about the form. So when I go for my next MW appt I will be 25 weeks and it's on a thursday so I'm thinking that would be ok to hand it into the admin office on the day I get it so it would still be in the 15th week before due date?!?

xxx


----------



## Maffie

It's usually the Sunday of the week commencing your 25th week. It is where I work.


----------



## bigbetty

Same with my employer - but if they don't get it by then at the latest it can mess all your payments up.

To save any hassle smiffy I would have a word with your midwife and see if she will let you have it now, the earlier you let your admin dept know the more time they have to sort things out.

As I said to maffie I just spoke to my midwife and she left it at the reception desk of the doctors surgery while she was there next day for me. I didn't have to make an appointment or anything.


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies! Happy Belated bday JMS! We are very busy at the mo with the move - furniture was removed yesterday, got a cleaning lady round this morn (probably makes me sound really lazy, but cleaning the whole place would have killed my back, the packing was bad enough!) and then we fly to Cali tomorrow!!

On another note, it's my V-Day!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Yey!!!!


----------



## Maffie

Congrats on V day gosh its scary we'll all be there soon.

I haven't gone back to work yet I finished mat leave 3 weeks ago and took leave ive got to provide all my info to them before I go back :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Hodbert and happy 24 weeks!

I not got my MATB form yet either :shrug: not seeing MW until 25 weeks again. When can we apply for HIP grant?


----------



## hodbert

Thanks girls, I can't believe I'm at 24 weeks already, 2 more weeks and I'll be in 3rd tri! 3RD TRI!!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Happy Vday Hodbert - hope the move goes good and doesnt cause too much stress.


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> I not got my MATB form yet either :shrug: not seeing MW until 25 weeks again. When can we apply for HIP grant?

You get the form from your midwife at the 24/25 week appointment along with the MatB form and you can apply for the HIP any time after 25 weeks.

It varies how long it takes to get the money in your account mine was 7 days after sending it others waited 3-4 weeks. Hope this helps JMS.


----------



## mum2be2011

Happy Vday Hodbert :D Hope your move goes well.


----------



## beccybobeccy

happy vday hodbert! we shall all be there soon hopefully... its all going quite fast at the moment!!


----------



## Maffie

You can have the matb1 from 20+ weeks the HIP form at 25 weeks once thats dated you only have so long to get it sent in. If they are busy they can be slow but last time I got mine very very fast.


----------



## blessed

Awww... congratulations on Vday Hodbert!! Can't wait till I get there too! :)


----------



## beccybobeccy

Agggh!! We've just bought a cotbed!! It's our first big buy so forgive me...

https://www.boots.com/en/Mamas-and-Papas-Alpine-Cot-Day-Bed-White_1035769/?CAWELAID=419637636&cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engines-_-Google%20Base-_---_-Mamas%20and%20Papas%20Alpine%20Cot%20%20Day%20Bed%20%20White

We loved the M&P's Alpine cb but knew we could find cheaper elsewhere... BUT then we found the same M&P cot on the Boots website for £160 (not the £200 that M&P wanted) PLUS you get about 7 quid worth of points too... 
Result!!


----------



## blessed

WooHoo!! Big purchases feel so good! :)


----------



## smiffy85

I am loving my cot bed. Got the kiddicare sweet dreams mattress the other day and I put some sheets on it today. It looks so cute now!

Congrats on v day hodbert! Only 1 week 2 days to go for me! 

Happy belated birthday JMS - realised I didn't put that earlier on oooops!! 

Thanks for the advice about the mat form everyone. Think I might call mw on monday. xxx


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats on V Day Hodbert! 

It's my baby's V Day today :happydance::happydance:

I have got my next antenatal on Thursday, so hopefully should get my HIP form. :happydance:

My hubby has been busy putting furniture together for my Daughter & baby so the nursery is getting there! Will hopefully be finished in the next couple of weeks and then I can get the baby clothes down from the loft and get them washed :laundry:, ironed :iron: and put away. :crib: How exciting! :yipee:


----------



## Fraggles

Congratulations Naomi on v day


----------



## Jolene

Wow Hodbert and Naomi, can't believe you've reached that milestone already! I suppose it's not far for the rest of us but it seems ages away, lol.

Naomi, I can fully understand your excitement! Our nursery is finally painted, the curtain railing is up and I had the carpets cleaned yesterday and every time I walk past I have to stop and have a look. How daft since the nursery was just painted white, lol.


----------



## Lostunicorn

Jellybean is a girl:happydance::cloud9:
I had my private scan and saw the three white lines:happydance::happydance::cloud9: Jellybean was in a bad position (again) so we have a free scan in three weeks :happydance:

In other news my hormones are making me cry at least once a day and I HATE maternity shopping. Burst into tears whilst trying to buy work clothes in H&M...very embarresing.


:happydance::happydance:Congrats on V-Day Hodbert and Naomicourt :happydance::happydance:




Maffie said:


> She's decided I dont get my matb1 form until after 25 weeks even thought they are obliged to provide it after 20 weeks as my work need it before 25 weeks. I asked for an appointment and she wont give me one as its not a 'scheduled one' :grr: wants to know why I shoukd have my forms early... its not early the silly cow.
> 
> Sorry rant over :cry:

My MW has said the exact same thing, also adding that if I get it early it is invaild!!! My week commences on the Sunday so does this mean I should have this form in by week 24?? If so I am screwed!! I'm gonna ring up the doctors tomorrow and see if I can get one asap!!!


----------



## blessed

Congrats LostUnicorn!!!

Completely understand the maternity shopping ordeal..... I cant stand it! Im just buying longer, bigger shirts.. and unbutton my pants as often as possible :blush:


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Lostunicorn on your little girl :pink: And yay :dance: for another scan in 3wks! I have my anomaly scan on Thursday, I'm just praying they're going to tell me she's perfect so I can leave there on :cloud9:


----------



## xLuciax

hey everyone long time no speak! I hacve no internet only at my OH's house right now so I cant get on very much happy Vday to those who have had it and are having it!  do we all know what we are having now?


----------



## xLuciax

jms895 said:


> Thanks Hodbert and happy 24 weeks!
> 
> I not got my MATB form yet either :shrug: not seeing MW until 25 weeks again. When can we apply for HIP grant?

at 25 weeks ur midwife should send it off for you at ur 25 week appointment


----------



## xLuciax

by the way were have all the december, january threads gone from second tri? :S


----------



## bigbetty

Lostunicorn said:


> Jellybean is a girl:happydance::cloud9:
> I had my private scan and saw the three white lines:happydance::happydance::cloud9: Jellybean was in a bad position (again) so we have a free scan in three weeks :happydance:
> 
> In other news my hormones are making me cry at least once a day and I HATE maternity shopping. Burst into tears whilst trying to buy work clothes in H&M...very embarresing.
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Congrats on V-Day Hodbert and Naomicourt :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> She's decided I dont get my matb1 form until after 25 weeks even thought they are obliged to provide it after 20 weeks as my work need it before 25 weeks. I asked for an appointment and she wont give me one as its not a 'scheduled one' :grr: wants to know why I shoukd have my forms early... its not early the silly cow.
> 
> Sorry rant over :cry:
> 
> My MW has said the exact same thing, also adding that if I get it early it is invaild!!! My week commences on the Sunday so does this mean I should have this form in by week 24?? If so I am screwed!! I'm gonna ring up the doctors tomorrow and see if I can get one asap!!!Click to expand...

That is a load of rubbish - what your midwife says about it being invalid if you get it before 25wks I mean!!! You are entitled to your matb1 form from the sunday of your 20th week. I was 20wks last saturday and rang my midwife on the tues as it was bank holiday - i haven't seen her since my booking app cos im under consultant care and she just asked me to remind her when my due date was then told me she would leave it at the reception desk of my doctors surgery for me the next day as she was conducting clinic. 

By law you have to inform your place of work and send them your matb1 form by the 15th week before your baby is due - i.e 25wks so if you have to wait until after your 25wk appointment to get the form then you are at risk of not getting your maternity pay sorted in time!

I don't know why some midwives are being such cow's about it!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies, I just googled regarding the Mat B1 form as there has been alot of conflicting advice. On the HM Revenues & Customs website this is what it states.

"MAT B1 is the medical evidence given to the employee by the doctor or midwife showing the expected date of confinement (childbirth). *Evidence is acceptable if it is signed from the start of the 20th week before the EWC*. 

The employee must produce medical evidence of the date the baby is due, usually the MAT B1, *but the employer can accept other medical evidence providing it shows the date the baby is due*."

I read that as along as it has been signed and dated after 20 weeks then you are fine and it is valid. With my 1st baby I got my Mat B1 form at my 24 week appointment. As long as you inform your employer of your pregnancy and due date before the 15th week before baby is due then you are fine. I gave my employer a letter with a copy of my 12 week scan report showing EDD and he accepted it. I gave my Mat B1 in a week later and it didnt effect my maternity pay.

Hope this helps ladies :)


----------



## Samaraj

Hey everyone, I hope you are all well.

I was just wondering if I could have my due date update please Naomi to the 3rd of Jan oh and......

ITS A BOY :blue: :cloud9:


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hello ladies!!

Its been a while since I was on here due to us having no internet! So frustrating! I've just caught up on the last 20 odd pages that i've missed!
Congrats to all the ladies on their scan results and to all the ladies who have reached V day!!

All ok here. Fidget is very wriggly now. She seems to like it most when i'm sitting down relaxing in the evenings and when i'm in the car. When I drive she seems to spend most of the journey kicking at the seat belt. The movement is definately higher up than before. 

My bump is expanding. OH says it looks like I am trying to smuggle a wok. Hahahaa. Men can be so loving.. Mind you, I did make myself laugh in the bath the other night.. I was enjoying the steam and bubbles until I looked down at my tummy and realised it looked like a whale surfacing for air.. blowhole belly button didnt help. I laughed so much the OH raced upstairs to see if I was ok. So now every time my tummy pokes out from clothing we shout "there she blows"..

Does pregnancy make you lose your marbles?? Mine have definitely gone!

On the down side though, MIL is coming to stay with us for 2 weeks.. which is going to be hard work. There is going to be lots of lip biting and false smiling.. but I can't say anything. She has really helped us out by lending us some pennies. So I will keep shtum. 

I am trying to figure out how to get some piccies up. Hopefully i'll finally get my scan pic and my bump pic up on here soon!!

Take care ladies!!

x


----------



## beccybobeccy

loving all the good news... sounds like the jellybeans are cooking along nicely!


----------



## naomicourt

Samaraj said:


> Hey everyone, I hope you are all well.
> 
> I was just wondering if I could have my due date update please Naomi to the 3rd of Jan oh and......
> 
> ITS A BOY :blue: :cloud9:

Congrats on baby boy! :happydance: I have updated your details. :flower:


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies!

Well we are officially in California, although it hasn't been a pleasant experience getting here! I was stressed enough about flying the dog over here, but that was the least of it! Turns out my husband's companyhave not paid for anything, only reserved things, so we have had to fork out loads more money and have very little left to live! Plus hubby queued for 2 hours for car hire at airport whilst I had to sit outside on concrete as couldnt let dog out of his crate in airport and he was barking, only for them to not accept his debit card and had to get a $150 cab to hotel instead! Then yesterday at Ikea to buy a bed, whilst we wait for furniture to arrive from NY, after being assured all the parts would fit in our car the headboard was HUGE! After sitting around again for 2 hours on a wooden bench we had to get it delivered to our apartment and it wont get there until Wednesday. We have to check out of hotel today so at 5 1/2 months preg I have to sleep on a mattress on the floor until Wed, with no furniture or internet or TV until at least the end of the week. FUN TIMES! Needless to say there were many a tear shed over the last couple of days. Anyway, we are here now at least!

Congrats lostunicorn and SamaraJ on finding out the sex! And congrats on your V-Day Naomi!!!! The rest of you aren't far behind now - third tri is in sight! Woohoo!

PS Sorry for my MAJOR rant :blush:


----------



## abstersmum

hi naomi could you update me to team pink :pink:thanks


----------



## mum2be2011

hodbert - that is awful hun. Its nasty at the best of times but to be going through it when you are pregnant isnt good. :hugs:

Is there any way your husbands company can re-immburse you for what you have had to pay out, I know its no comfort when it will make no different to the mattress situation but hopefully the money can make things a bit easier.

Dont apologise over the rant. Its what everyone is here for. To listen, support and help each other out. Hope California improves for you. :hugs:


----------



## blessed

Congrats on baby boy Samaraj! 

Rant away Faff! Nothing wrong with that at all :) And congrats on your new larger bump! "There she blows!" :lol:


----------



## LittleMrs

Hi all, 

Really jealous of all the squirmy, wriggly bumps - my daughter appears to be quite lazy, sometimes she wriggles a bit, other days virtually nothing. Also the kicks aren't that hard either and certainly can't be felt from the outside. I am a bit (well, QUITE a bit) overweight and I know this can effect feeling the movement, is anyone else not feeling that much movement? 

Also not got a very big bump. I know - I'm worrying needlessly (hopefully) and I AM quite a worrier generally. It'd just help to know that anyone else is experiencing the same. 

Congrats to all on V days - week and a half till I reach it, can't wait. 

Sorry to be the one who asks for reassurance.:cry:


----------



## Jolene

LittleMrs, is this your first baby? My first was very quiet compared to this one and I was skinny when I had him 10yrs ago. Your baby could also be in such a position that she is kicking the placenta. I'm just as much of a worrier so you're not alone there.

Hodbert things can only get better from here..... good luck!


----------



## LittleMrs

Yeah Jolene, it's my first so I'm extra panicky, even for me (and OH is always saying how much I worry about EVERYTHING - it's a bit of a joke in our house I'm so bad). Thank you, if your first was quiet and you were thin then I guess it's probably ok for mine to be quiet to. My mum says she doesn't remember me moving much but she does confess that she can't remember much about it now at all (sigh).


----------



## Jolene

Naomi, was wondering if you wanted to add the following to the first page. MrsEngland and JaymeeBee are having girls and sadly Maaybe2010 miscarried her little bubs :cry: Just thought you might want to know. If I come across any others I'll let you know. I can't believe how many baby girls are due in January!!!

Thanks Hun!


----------



## jojo-m

Hi everyone I not posted for a while but been stopping by. Congrats to those past v day and those who have had scans! 

Not much to report here, the bump is extremly active today, my whole bump been wiggling like I'm much further on, she must have moved up a bit! I've decorated the nursery and bought a fair few things, got a bit carried away lol! Once I've set it up will have to post pictures I love it!!! X


----------



## beccybobeccy

this is my first baby and I've got a quiet one here at the moment, my notes say my placental site is anterior so am thinking/hoping this maybe why... as bubs looked pretty lively on the scan!


----------



## blessed

Those darn anterior placentas!! I have one too, but its positioned more to the left, not front and center... so I get to feel wiggles on the right side :) You will feel them more and more!


----------



## Natsku

I can't figure out where my placenta is. The sonographer just said it was low down in a good position, does anyone know where that would be?


----------



## beccybobeccy

Have a look on your scan notes... it might say it on there. If they didn't mention it there is nothing to worry about.

They didn't even tell me I was anterior it was just on my notes. They still said it was in a good position because it wasn't covering the cervix, which can be problematic if it stays there. I think if they find this they want you back for a later scan to see if its moved.


----------



## Natsku

I didn't get any scan notes, it wasn't my proper structural scan apparently cos it was too early


----------



## Iheartarnie

Hi LittleMrs

Whats your due date? Im due Jan 24th and dont think ive felt my baby move yet. Have my 20 week scan on Thursday so cant wait to see that everything is ok!

Would love to feel a wee kick or movement now and then tho!!



LittleMrs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Really jealous of all the squirmy, wriggly bumps - my daughter appears to be quite lazy, sometimes she wriggles a bit, other days virtually nothing. Also the kicks aren't that hard either and certainly can't be felt from the outside. I am a bit (well, QUITE a bit) overweight and I know this can effect feeling the movement, is anyone else not feeling that much movement?
> 
> Also not got a very big bump. I know - I'm worrying needlessly (hopefully) and I AM quite a worrier generally. It'd just help to know that anyone else is experiencing the same.
> 
> Congrats to all on V days - week and a half till I reach it, can't wait.
> 
> Sorry to be the one who asks for reassurance.:cry:


----------



## milamummy

Hiya ladies:D How's everyone doing? Wow there certainly are a lot of us now:D I did post back at the beginning of the thread but in case I havent met any of you yet then Im due Jan 6th and I'm on team:pink:Does anyone else feel that the time seems to go quicker after 1st tri? :D 
Hi Naomi:D I'm not sure if Im on the list yet but if I am can I get my team updated as I didnt know when I first posted..thx..xx

:kiss:


----------



## beccybobeccy

I can't believe how fast the 2nd tri is going... have a feeling though as soon as we get to 3rd it will slow right down again!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies please may i join in :hugs:

I started a thread the other day for ladies due in January and a very kind lady pointed me in this direction. :thumbup: 

My due date is Jan 25th and i have my 20 week scan on Thursday so hopefully will be able to tell you what team I'm on.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi and welcome sparkle05 :hi:


----------



## beccybobeccy

oooh good luck for a well behaved baby on Thursday so you can find out! 
... and welcome of course x


----------



## Lorts

Naomi - Can you put me down for team :blue: Thank you!


----------



## LittleMrs

Thank you to all those who provided reassurance and suggestions - had a look on my notes and they say 'ant placenta - not low' which I'm assuming means I also have an anterior placenta AND why any movement I've felt has been low down and on one side. You've all really helped me - I honestly can't express how grateful I am. 
Iheartarnie - maybe you're anterior too. I'm due on the 6th. Good luck at your scan - I was so nervous! x


----------



## lauren-kate

sparkle05 said:


> Hello Ladies please may i join in :hugs:
> 
> I started a thread the other day for ladies due in January and a very kind lady pointed me in this direction. :thumbup:
> 
> My due date is Jan 25th and i have my 20 week scan on Thursday so hopefully will be able to tell you what team I'm on.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have my scan on Thursday too! :)


----------



## sparkle05

lauren-kate said:


> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies please may i join in :hugs:
> 
> I started a thread the other day for ladies due in January and a very kind lady pointed me in this direction. :thumbup:
> 
> My due date is Jan 25th and i have my 20 week scan on Thursday so hopefully will be able to tell you what team I'm on.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have my scan on Thursday too! :)Click to expand...

Hi lauren-kate, How exciting :happydance: I cant wait. Will you be finding out what you are having or are you staying team yellow ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauren-kate

sparkle05 said:


> Hi lauren-kate, How exciting :happydance: I cant wait. Will you be finding out what you are having or are you staying team yellow ? :hugs::hugs:

I'll be finding out - there's no way that I could wait another 19-ish weeks to find out :)


----------



## milamummy

Hi sparkle:D nice to see you over here:D How you doing luv?


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Evening ladies!! Congrats to all the mummies that have found out their jellybean flavours! 

Welcome sparkle!! :hugs:

I hope everyone is well today! 

I am fine, felt lots of rolling and teeny kicks today. Had an antenatal this morning, midwife was trying to find the heartbeat and the little madam kicked everytime she moved the probe. Midwife kept saying 'oooh there's a kick'. I found it very hard trying not to laugh! 

The OH's mother is staying with us for the next two weeks so i'll not be able to get on here too much. Which is a tiny bit rubbish. I am hoping that i'll get some shopping in whilst she's here, whether alone or with company. I am in need of some maternity trousers!! I can't walk around with my top button undone anymore. I have to undo my trousers completely when I sit down now too. Which is fine, unless I go anywhere!!

Still trying to figure out how to get pictures onto the laptop so I can post my bump pics to compare with all you lovely ladies!!

Hugs to you all!! :hugs:


----------



## smiffy85

Hey everyone (and bump buddy Faff - you've re-appeared yay)!!

Can't believe I'm 23 weeks + 1 now! Only 1 more week to go to viable and 3 weeks till 3rd tri!! Its crazy.

I've spent the past 2 days in school sorting out my classroom all ready for the kids being back tomorrow. Still don't think I'm ready but the classroom looks colourful lol. Any more teaching staff on here feeling the 1st week back strain?!?

Me, OH and bean went to a muse gig at old trafford cricket ground on saturday night. I was expecting bean to move round because of all the loud music but he was actually really quiet all day evening. Think it's because I was stealing all the energy dancing and singing away and the vibrations plus me rocking about lulled him to sleep. What did make me laugh though was that I started singing a Muse song yesterday and bean gave me an almighty kick/punch!!! It was sooo funny that he remembered lol and very cool too! :happydance:

How is everyone doing? xxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

Smiffy85 - you lucky lady, we've been back since last thurs and the kids have been back since Mon. Few challenging classes this week esp y8s (described by a colleague as 'ferral' - fairly accurate description actually). Having said that I'm actually having a lot of fun being back (despite the big O lurking on the horizon - how the meaning of THAT has changed since beginning teaching) and there's nothing like being in the classroom to stop you counting the days, weeks, minutes and seconds until your due date. I reckon you'll be ready as soon as they walk in the door.:winkwink:

Also, our bump is starting to express a definite opinion on music - I'm not sure it's entirely appropriate, I certainly don't want any of her choices to be the first song she sings! Muse would be much nicer.


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Smiffy! :hugs: I can't believe you're under a week away from V day and 3 weeks until 3rd tri!! Blimey!! The 2nd tri seems to go quite quickly. Then we're into the heavy uncomfortable bit, the final countdown!!
Lol @ LO! He's going to be a Muse fan!! Great taste in music like his mummy and daddy!!

I apologise for doing a disappearing act, we lost the internet for a little while due to phone lines being down in the street. But I am back now, well, off and on for the next week or two due to the MIL visit.. hurrumph..

Good luck with the first day of term! I bet the kiddies are more anxious than you are :)

Ooooh its time for my milk and reading book!! The best time of the day :sleep:

xxx


----------



## smiffy85

I am hoping he has good music taste! If he is starting to express his opinion then i need to start playing some good tunes for him to get his head round. He's probably sick of me singing now!

LittleMrs - Ferral kids are always fun and games lol! I had the big O (Ofsted for you non teaching types) in my first yr in my first term as an NQT. Twas not nice - grrr! You can only do the best you can do which in teaching terms is never quite enough is it! Bloody paperwork and the like, it's shocking.

Faff - it's lovely to hear from you :hugs: glad your back online. 2nd tri has indeed whizzed by. It's all starting to get very real and I have started to worry and get nervouse about the birth and pain already! Crazy!! I've put a pic of my bump from this week on 'your bumps' thread if you haven't seen it. Looking forward to seeing yours when you work it all out. Good luck with MIL, I chatted to bean's great grandma to be earlier (OH side of family) on the phone and just a short convo wore me out so I understand your pain lol! Off to bed now myself I think with plenty of pillows and a good read to turn my brain off in preparation for the morrow!! 

Good night everyone, sleep well and happy overnight growing xxxxx


----------



## blessed

So I've officially gained 10 pounds! :wacko: I don't know how to feel! lol.... You can't tell at all, all my clothes fit the same, shirts are just tighter around the bump area (which is expected no? lol) but yikes! 10 pounds?! Where is it all??


----------



## hodbert

Hi ladies! Managed to jump onto someone's wifi in the apartment for a bit so got to read all your posts. I feel like I'm in 3rd tri already, am sooo uncomfortable now and theres so much I cant do easily, like bend over to pick something up, lean over a counter or table, get up off a low chair or bed!!! Plus I've gained over 15lb now, not good!! :blush:

I am soooo bored atm tho! Furniture doesnt get to apartment til prob next week now and no tv or internet, only the laptop with three films i have watched a million times and series 2-4 of friends which i have again seen a million times. And everything nearby seems quite a trek away so not sure if i'll be able to go out to many things, but may venture out tomorrow. Oh well! Hope ur all well!


----------



## Jolene

Am I the only one that feels as if time is standing still? I think I'm just really impatient, lol. A friend of mine had her baby a few days ago and just seeing her hold her baby has made me even more impatient. I want to hold my little girl!!!! 

I'm 22 weeks today and it's my anomaly scan tomorrow! I can't believe how expensive it is. Oh well, I get to see my little one. Hubby still isn't convinced it's a girl as my doc couldn't tell us for certain but apparently the machines for the anomoly scan are really good so they will confirm it for him tomorrow,lol.

To all those who have scan tomorrow, enjoy!


----------



## sparkle05

milamummy said:


> Hi sparkle:D nice to see you over here:D How you doing luv?

Hi milamummy, I'm good thanks :hugs::hugs: How about you ? I'm looking forward to my scan tomorrow :thumbup: i know today is going to go so slow :dohh:

I think i may even scrub the bathroom to make the time go a little quicker :wacko: Now that's desperate lol.


----------



## pinkie77

Hi everyone, haven't popped in for a while! I'll have to come back later when you've all had your scans today though, hope they all go well x x

I've been getting a bad stitch the last couple of days when taking my son to school, at least I've only got to go one way now though! He's just started walking home with a group of friends, not sure I like it much lol but at least it saves me a journey! And I'm sure some bugger moved the school during the holidays :dohh: it's taking me 20 minutes to do a 10 minute journey!


----------



## LittleMrs

Jolene - I feel that way too. I'm hoping being back at work will help the time to go quicker but I re-read the same pages in my day to day guide to pregnancy and am always reading ahead on my i-phone app because I'm so impatient.

Smiffy - I agree, enough is never enough. This is the second visit I will have endured and they keep moving the goalposts. They're due 1st week of November - exactly how am I supposed to achieve good or outstanding in 3rd tri, considering that lessons need to be all singing and dancing at all times?! Anyway, enough of my school rant. How did the return go? Did you feel ready? I had an adorable y7 girl tearfully telling me she'd lost her tie - my heart nearly broke for her she was so cute and also the fact that they don't stay that way for long. I wonder how she'd have felt if she could've heard what y11 say when you ask where their ties have gone. Lol. 

Pinkie - I am just as knackered constantly. Walked up two flights of stairs earlier and you would've thought I'd done a marathon by the end. Plus I'm always ridiculously warm. OH has started wearing his winter pjs because I insist on the windows open and a fan on full blast.


----------



## blessed

Jolene - my husband is growing rather impatient, lol... me on the other hand, I'm okay with waiting the next few weeks! 

LoL Pinkie! - I understand! Everything seems to start taking longer now.... I'm winded all the time!


----------



## smiffy85

Hey everyone! Well I'm officially one more day closer to maternity leave, first day with the new class of 4 yr olds! So very cute bless them but I forgot just how much training and hand holding they need lol! Specially when we're sat on the carpet and they all try and talk to me at once hehe. Talked alot today about 'your turn to talk' and listening when I am talking. We even came up with our very own 5 class 1 rules ( so we can count them on our fingers lol) and one little boy said the best rule to have is 'always be good' as that means you are never naughty and always nice to your friends. Bless him! Aabsolutely shattered now though and coming home to washing up from yesterday, a load of washing to put in and then tea to cook nearly broke me! Nearly there now though, washing needs taking out and OH is now home so is putting tea out as I type. Bath and bed for me tonight I think xxxx


----------



## lauren-kate

sparkle05 said:


> milamummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi sparkle:D nice to see you over here:D How you doing luv?
> 
> Hi milamummy, I'm good thanks :hugs::hugs: How about you ? I'm looking forward to my scan tomorrow :thumbup: i know today is going to go so slow :dohh:
> 
> I think i may even scrub the bathroom to make the time go a little quicker :wacko: Now that's desperate lol.Click to expand...

I'm lucky in a way that I'm on my final assignments for the course I'm on.. it distracts me so I don't have to resort to scrubbing the bathroom! I'm so excited about tomorrow.. not long for us now. What time is your scan?


----------



## LittleMrs

Good evening all - I've got my 24 week appointment to fill in my birthing plan next Thursday so I've booked appointments at the hospital and birthing centre over the weekend. Does anyone have any idea the kind of things I should be asking? Have any second/third etc time mums given birth in a birthing centre? Or anyone live near Chesterfield Royal and Darley Birth Centre (UK) and heard anything about them?


----------



## peonies

Woo found out my jellybean is pink today! Also, could my due date be updated to 24th Jan please?

Ta muchly!


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies everything ok? Not read all the posts as there was loads!

I am gutted back from hol early :( got towed back last night in recovery truck, car is knackered :(


----------



## sparkle05

lauren-kate said:


> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milamummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi sparkle:D nice to see you over here:D How you doing luv?
> 
> Hi milamummy, I'm good thanks :hugs::hugs: How about you ? I'm looking forward to my scan tomorrow :thumbup: i know today is going to go so slow :dohh:
> 
> I think i may even scrub the bathroom to make the time go a little quicker :wacko: Now that's desperate lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lucky in a way that I'm on my final assignments for the course I'm on.. it distracts me so I don't have to resort to scrubbing the bathroom! I'm so excited about tomorrow.. not long for us now. What time is your scan?Click to expand...

Hi my scan is ay 11.30 how about you ? I say team pink DH says team blue so who ever is wrong gets to pay for lunch after lol. Good luck for today i cant wait to come on here later :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Peonies congratulations on team pink :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauren-kate

sparkle05 said:


> Hi my scan is ay 11.30 how about you ? I say team pink DH says team blue so who ever is wrong gets to pay for lunch after lol. Good luck for today i cant wait to come on here later :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thankyou, and you too. Mine's about half 3! So I still have to wait all day lol. Hopefully it will go quickly.. and then we're having chip shop :)


----------



## beccybobeccy

good luck ladies with your scans today, let us know how they go!
Cause I'm not finding out the sex I love finding out what everyone else is having!!


----------



## milamummy

@sparkle Im doing great hun..apart from a nasty headache I couldnt shake yesterday :wacko: My LO still breakdancing away lol My mw yesterday was like...ooohh you've got an active baby..tell me something I dont know lolol scrubbing the bathroom?? Nope I havent got that bored yet but I can feel it coming lol

Good luck at your scans today all the ladies having them..:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Good luck with scans today ladies :D


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

OMG what a scan. I have a very naughty baby :blush: 

The poor sonographer the baby would not keep still, she couldn't get a look at it's brain :blush:

We had to go for a walk and come back. Baby still wouldn't cooperate so i had a drink of very cold coke still nothing so i had to jump up and down and bend over :blush::blush: At last she got to look at the brain and said everything looked fine. We do not know the sex though :cry: she couldn't get baby to cooperate :cry: I think she had had enough after 1 hour of scanning :blush: She did say that if we made her guess she would guess girl but she did not look convinced.

I have booked a gender scan for the 22nd September :dohh::dohh: Not really sure why but i just want to know lol.


----------



## Jolene

Sparkle, I'm glad baby is doing well. Pity she couldn't confirm the sex but congrats on a healthy baby.

We had our anomaly scan today and baby is perfect and is thankfully still very much all girl :cloud9: She was also not cooperating as every time the sonographer wanted to measure somthing she would move a limb in the way, lol. I am so relieved that everything measured what it should! She weighs 528g and is 27cm long! Her little foot measured 4.5cm. She is gorgeous :)


----------



## sparkle05

Jolene said:


> Sparkle, I'm glad baby is doing well. Pity she couldn't confirm the sex but congrats on a healthy baby.
> 
> We had our anomaly scan today and baby is perfect and is thankfully still very much all girl :cloud9: She was also not cooperating as every time the sonographer wanted to measure somthing she would move a limb in the way, lol. I am so relieved that everything measured what it should! She weighs 528g and is 27cm long! Her little foot measured 4.5cm. She is gorgeous :)

Awww congratulations jolene. Glad everything went well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## blessed

Congrats on scans everyone!! :)


----------



## lauren-kate

sparkle05 said:


> Hello ladies :hugs:
> 
> OMG what a scan. I have a very naughty baby :blush:
> 
> The poor sonographer the baby would not keep still, she couldn't get a look at it's brain :blush:
> 
> We had to go for a walk and come back. Baby still wouldn't cooperate so i had a drink of very cold coke still nothing so i had to jump up and down and bend over :blush::blush: At last she got to look at the brain and said everything looked fine. We do not know the sex though :cry: she couldn't get baby to cooperate :cry: I think she had had enough after 1 hour of scanning :blush: She did say that if we made her guess she would guess girl but she did not look convinced.
> 
> I have booked a gender scan for the 22nd September :dohh::dohh: Not really sure why but i just want to know lol.

That's so weird! I've had a very similar experience today, except it was baby's heart rather than brain.. and I'm still on team yellow. I have another scan on the 24th. I'm really disappointed now :( and worrying about the heart. She spent ages looking at it and putting it on different versions of the view etc, but said she still couldn't get the measurements she needed :(


----------



## Disneydancr

Looking for Bump Buddies?!?!? anyone else due on the 19th?


----------



## beccybobeccy

Congrats on the scans ladies... 

Our baby was so uncooperative we had to have a second scan as there were about 10 measurements that they couldn't get!!


----------



## lauren-kate

We've booked a private scan for Sunday, combining it with a day out :)


----------



## liz1979

Hello people, I have finally managed to find you all!!! My baby is due on the 25th January and I found out today that she is a perfectly healthy little girl!! My third baby and second daughter. Looking forward to enjoying my pregnancy with you all. Hope everyone is well. xxx


----------



## LuckyStarr

lauren-kate said:


> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :hugs:
> 
> OMG what a scan. I have a very naughty baby :blush:
> 
> The poor sonographer the baby would not keep still, she couldn't get a look at it's brain :blush:
> 
> We had to go for a walk and come back. Baby still wouldn't cooperate so i had a drink of very cold coke still nothing so i had to jump up and down and bend over :blush::blush: At last she got to look at the brain and said everything looked fine. We do not know the sex though :cry: she couldn't get baby to cooperate :cry: I think she had had enough after 1 hour of scanning :blush: She did say that if we made her guess she would guess girl but she did not look convinced.
> 
> I have booked a gender scan for the 22nd September :dohh::dohh: Not really sure why but i just want to know lol.
> 
> That's so weird! I've had a very similar experience today, except it was baby's heart rather than brain.. and I'm still on team yellow. I have another scan on the 24th. I'm really disappointed now :( and worrying about the heart. She spent ages looking at it and putting it on different versions of the view etc, but said she still couldn't get the measurements she needed :(Click to expand...

I had to go to the loo and have a wander around as she couldnt get her heart measurements either. They managed when i went back in though. We got to find out she was a girl while she was wriggling she did a backwards roll with her legs open and it was really clear :dohh: x x x x


----------



## Jolene

LaurenKate, the sonographers are so meticulous sometimes and want to see everything properly before giving any final answers. I'm sure everything is fine!

Welcome Liz1979, congrats on your little girl :pink:

Congrats on all the good scan results!


----------



## lovealittle1

congrats on all the recent scans ladies and so pleased to hear about all the healthy :baby:'s!! We go for our private scan on Monday and I am sooooo excited!! Any suggestions on whether to get 3d/4d or just stick with 2d? I am worried we may see too much with 3d/4d especially since we are staying :yellow:


----------



## jms895

Lovealittleone - Have 4d :D

Everyone congrats on healthy baby scans :D


----------



## ama

congrats on all the V DAYS and scans !! :happydance: nearly V day for meee ,its all going so fast now :)


----------



## naomicourt

Hi all, I had my 25 week antenatal appointment yesterday and have never been so rushed!! Was not happy at all as I had a few questions that I wanted to ask her and she just said to ring if I have any problems! Stupid woman. :growlmad:

I got given my HIP form though so will get that sent off soon. :happydance:

Congrats on everyone having their scans and, sorry to hear you had to come home early JMS :(


----------



## lauren-kate

Could I have my date changed to 22nd please? :kiss:


----------



## naomicourt

Is anybobody else's bump feeling really tight??


----------



## sar35

V day for me tomorrow and it feels like baby is trying to kick his way out today, very low hard kicks, stopping me in my tracks!


----------



## millward329

Sorry to hear of your MW appointment Naomi the last sonographer I had was a bit like that. My bump is starting to get a bit tight but I'm a bit earlier than you.

In other news had my follow up scan today and saw all relevant bits of bump. We are on team blue (very obvious) but OH doesn't know. He will probably be called Benaiah (Ben - I - ah) which is from the Bible and means made by God. Had wanted a girl but couldn't help smiling when I saw him there :happydance:


----------



## rcbrown08

blessed said:


> So I've officially gained 10 pounds! :wacko: I don't know how to feel! lol.... You can't tell at all, all my clothes fit the same, shirts are just tighter around the bump area (which is expected no? lol) but yikes! 10 pounds?! Where is it all??

Don't feel bad blessed, I've gained 10lbs too. It is a bit scary to see the scale slowly creep up, but its all well worth it!  :happydance:


----------



## rcbrown08

lovealittle1 said:


> congrats on all the recent scans ladies and so pleased to hear about all the healthy :baby:'s!! We go for our private scan on Monday and I am sooooo excited!! Any suggestions on whether to get 3d/4d or just stick with 2d? I am worried we may see too much with 3d/4d especially since we are staying :yellow:


I have the same question, lovealittle. Staying team yellow but want 3D/4D scan, would be so disappointed though if we accidentally saw boy/girl bits during...decisions, decisions...  :shrug:


----------



## rcbrown08

Congrats to all the ladies who have had scans. So glad we have so many healthy babies! 

V-Day for me...WOOHOO!!!!!  :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## blessed

Congratulations on VDay ladies! I have one more week! :) :) :)

Naomi - bump is definitely tight, especially at night... Sometimes I feel like I'm going to burst open, lol... I have DH rubbing me down with lotion as often as possible!

RCbrown - thanks! :hugs: trying not to feel bad about the 10 pounds, I had it in my head I would stay under the double digits until 3rd tri but that didn't work out! Lol.. baby is nice and healthy though so I have to remember that! :) At least I still fit in my size 2 and 4 jeans (barely....... :blush:) lol


----------



## hodbert

Hi Ladies!

Congrats on all the scans and V Days! Noami - yeh my bump has been tight for a few weeks now, especially on a night after tea. Its sooo uncomfy!

Well we are moved into our new apartment, apart from furniture, tv or internet (I am currently on someones stolen connection :blush:)! The place is lovely, the only thing is the neighbours upstairs. I don't know if the ceilings are paper thin or what, but I swear they are stomping around all the time! I hear the kids running across the floor, them walking (or stomping) across it, some form of glass being cleaned, the vaccuum cleaner. It's driving me mad, but not sure what we can do as we cant expect them to tiptoe everywhere?! I dunno :shrug:


----------



## jms895

Naomi do you mean braxton hicks tight? I been getting some.... also seem to have had a growth spurt and feel massive!

Gained like 3 pounds this week :dohh:

Sorry you had a crappy appointment! Cant wait to get my HIP grant! Didnt get one last time....


----------



## Jolene

Now you girls have made me feel really bad, lol. I have gained 7kg which converts to 15lb. According to a website that I was on it calculated that according to my pre-pregnancy weight and height I should gain between 11 and 15kg. With my son I gained 17kg (37lb)


----------



## lovealittle1

rcbrown08 said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on all the recent scans ladies and so pleased to hear about all the healthy :baby:'s!! We go for our private scan on Monday and I am sooooo excited!! Any suggestions on whether to get 3d/4d or just stick with 2d? I am worried we may see too much with 3d/4d especially since we are staying :yellow:
> 
> 
> I have the same question, lovealittle. Staying team yellow but want 3D/4D scan, would be so disappointed though if we accidentally saw boy/girl bits during...decisions, decisions...  :shrug:Click to expand...


It is a tough one! I am going to talk to the tech before hand and she what she advises. I will let you know how it goes! 3 sleeps to go:happydance:


----------



## m22b

:hi:Introducing and waving:hi:

I'm Stacey! New to the boards. Expecting baby #2 January 6th but having a repeat c/s sometime the last week of December if all goes well.

We are having a boy. He's my miracle and rainbow baby. 

Let's see, what else. Married for nearly 3.5 years. One angel baby in heaven. Two male furbabies at home(I'm surrounded by penises). 

Feeling pretty good thus far. Still have moments of nausea that thank goodness are fewer and farther between but yesterday was a rough day.

Leaving for vacation/babymoon tomorrow in Florida. Contemplating wearing the bikini top with my maternity bottoms just to scare people. :flasher:

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## blessed

Hi m22b! :)


----------



## snowy-willow

Sorry haven't been about have been on holiday to Brighton and although managed to read the odd thread via my phone I couldn't really check much.

Anyway had a brilliant time away, was great spending some quality time with my boyfriend and the last two nights we watched the sun setting which was so lovely.

While away I think I started to feel Bean move so am over the moon.

Now I am home it is back to reality, back to trying to eat sensible as am sure have put on weight the last few weeks due to eating rubbish. So now I need to get my head into gear and eat properly. I also need to arrange to meet up with a friends friend to exchange my euros (she is buying them off me so we both get a better deal) and then I can book our 2d gender scan. I am so excited and just hope that it does better than my 20 week scan.

Sorry I haven't read back and read everyones posts - I will try to get through them over the coming days if I can.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## jms895

Jolene said:


> Now you girls have made me feel really bad, lol. I have gained 7kg which converts to 15lb. According to a website that I was on it calculated that according to my pre-pregnancy weight and height I should gain between 11 and 15kg. With my son I gained 17kg (37lb)

I have gained about 11-13 pound up to yet it fluctuates. I gained 38 pound with Caine :blush: :dohh:


----------



## jms895

m22b said:


> :hi:Introducing and waving:hi:
> 
> I'm Stacey! New to the boards. Expecting baby #2 January 6th but having a repeat c/s sometime the last week of December if all goes well.
> 
> We are having a boy. He's my miracle and rainbow baby.
> 
> Let's see, what else. Married for nearly 3.5 years. One angel baby in heaven. Two male furbabies at home(I'm surrounded by penises).
> 
> Feeling pretty good thus far. Still have moments of nausea that thank goodness are fewer and farther between but yesterday was a rough day.
> 
> Leaving for vacation/babymoon tomorrow in Florida. Contemplating wearing the bikini top with my maternity bottoms just to scare people. :flasher:
> 
> Nice to meet everyone!


Welcome over hun! Congratulations :D xx


----------



## sar35

v day for me today!


----------



## jms895

Sar35 - :wohoo:


----------



## LittleMrs

23 wks and 2 days - off to visit Darley Birth Centre in a min to have a look around and check out my options. Anyone else thinking of a birth centre instead of a hospital? x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi all i've gained about 8lbs but im still below my last pre pregnancy weight. Im overweight though so not gaining much doesn't bother me.

Baby seems super active :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

LittleMrs said:


> 23 wks and 2 days - off to visit Darley Birth Centre in a min to have a look around and check out my options. Anyone else thinking of a birth centre instead of a hospital? x

If I had the option of a birth centre I would definately choose one but sadly there are no birth centres where I am from - good luck with the visit


----------



## lovealittle1

Sar35 - happy Vday:happydance:

snowy-willow - welcome back:flower:

m22b - welcome:thumbup:


----------



## milamummy

Congratulations ladies on all ur V-days and scans :flower:


----------



## tinkerbellfan

good to see so many scans going on we got our 20 wk scan 2mora afternoon hopefully will find out if we are team pink or blue still not really felt LO move so looking forward to seeing them on screen 2mora gd luck to everyone else having scans :happydance: x


----------



## snowy-willow

Last week I finally started to feel Bean move and then this morning my boyfriend managed to feel it. It was only a light tap but we both felt it me from inside and my boyfriend from the outside :) We are both so happy that we have now both felt Bean.


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies! I am podged just had a lovely sheperds pie. Also had a lovely hour nap after swimming with my little man :D

Back to boring work tomorrow after 2 week off :(


----------



## beccybobeccy

I've gained 15lb which is poor really... I had been trying but I've just been needing carbs constantly for energy! I'd done so well until 20 weeks and then I think its just all caught up over the last 2 weeks!


----------



## jms895

I put about 3 pounds on this week :blush: I have ate loads and been constantly starving. Had a growth spurt though, bump has really grown!


----------



## lauren-kate

Can I be updated to team pink please? :) Had a lovely scan at Babybond today, was a much better experience than my NHS one. The sonographer was lovely, got loads of pics.


----------



## lovealittle1

Just having a look on the fornt page at all the team :pink:'s wow!! Look at me I am the only :yellow: in a swarm of pinks. I am due the 10th and everyone on the 9th, 11th, 12th and 13th are all :pink: I am so curious as to what we are having - but still staying :yellow:


----------



## jms895

Lovealittle one - I think you are team blue! :D


----------



## Jolene

Jms, I think I've had a growth spurt too, suddenly my sweaters are feeling so tight.

Lauren-Kate, I'm so glad you had a better experience this time and congrats on your baby girl :pink:

Beccy, I'm so glad you've also gained 15lbs, now I don't feel so bad, lol.

My baby gets really quiet/still when there are loud noises about. She is usually very active in the evening but when we watched 'The Expendables' (it was really loud) the other night she didn't budge, and last night we went to a party and the music was really loud and she was so still. You'd think it would keep her awake. How do you find your little ones react?


----------



## tinkerbellfan

well its finally here its our 20wk scan today at 1.50pm today we cant wait yet im still feeling a little nervous lol will be great to see LO again and how much they have grown hopefully will get to see if we are team blue or pink as well :) xx


----------



## lauren-kate

Good luck today tinkerbellfan, hope your baby is cooperative :)


----------



## tinkerbellfan

lauren-kate said:


> Good luck today tinkerbellfan, hope your baby is cooperative :)

me to it wasnt last time was a real show off wiggling its head non stop so the measurements took longer to be taken lol would love to find out what we are having so fingers crossed its stays still-ish so everything that needs to be seen can be lol xx


----------



## snowy-willow

lovealittle1 said:


> Just having a look on the fornt page at all the team :pink:'s wow!! Look at me I am the only :yellow: in a swarm of pinks. I am due the 10th and everyone on the 9th, 11th, 12th and 13th are all :pink: I am so curious as to what we are having - but still staying :yellow:

I am due 10th as well and at the moment have no idea as Bean was hiding. I want to find out but I am not in two minds whether to have a private gender scan, wait until my 34 week scan or just have a surprise.


----------



## Fraggles

I'm throwing up too much to gain much weight. 

Congrats to all reaching v day


----------



## tinkerbellfan

had our 20wk scan its a little boy very healthy very active :O) x


----------



## jms895

Congratulations Tinkerbellfan :D


----------



## tinkerbellfan

some of the pics we got of our lil boy finley today at 2owk scan 1 more for team :blue: xx
 



Attached Files:







close up of his face.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8









facing the front.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6









his feet and toes.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 5









side view.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smiffy85

Wow tinkerbellfan! You've chosen a name too! Go you! Congrats hun on joining team blue. I've now forgotten who else I was gonna reply to but know it was something about movement and noise (doh baby brain lol). Anyway I get the same, when it's really loud my little fella stays still like he's having a good listen lol. At a gig the other wknd I expected loads of movement but he was so quiet. I almost felt like something was wrong!! 

V day for me today - can't believe its 24 wks already! Crazy!! Midwife next week and OH is coming with me for the first time to meet her. It's all go!

xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Happy v day Smiffy! :D

Lovely pics Tink!


----------



## blessed

Beautiful scan pics!


----------



## Jolene

Congrats on your little baby boy Tinkerbell :dance: 

Fraggles, I can't believe you're still so sick :( I don't know what I would have done if it carried on past 13wks cos that was long enough!

Smiffy, congrats on your V-Day!!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

loving the scan pics!


----------



## Lostunicorn

It was Jellybeans V-Day on Sunday :D :D :happydance:

Congrats to all those having scans and v-day...can't believe I only have two weeks left in 2nd Trimeister!!!


----------



## sar35

congrats on v day smiffy and congrats on all the 20 weeks scans.....3rd tri is around the corner :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats on :blue: tinkerbellfan

Hurray on all the v-day's mine is right around the corner now!

Had our private scan yesterday:cloud9::cloud9: Pics are in my journal if anyone is interested - (always looking for new stalkers he he)


----------



## lovealittle1

rcbrown08 said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on all the recent scans ladies and so pleased to hear about all the healthy :baby:'s!! We go for our private scan on Monday and I am sooooo excited!! Any suggestions on whether to get 3d/4d or just stick with 2d? I am worried we may see too much with 3d/4d especially since we are staying :yellow:
> 
> 
> I have the same question, lovealittle. Staying team yellow but want 3D/4D scan, would be so disappointed though if we accidentally saw boy/girl bits during...decisions, decisions...  :shrug:Click to expand...

rcbrown - we had our private 3d/4d yesterday and I let the tech know before hand that we did not want to see gender and she advised us that she cannot 100% guarantee that we will not see anything but she will do her best not to go there and in all her years she has never spolied the suprise for anyone and I am happy to say that she didn't spoil it for us either! The 3d/4d is absolutely amazing and I am so happy we decided to do it!!! :cloud9: I say go for it!!


----------



## jms895

So exciting all these scans!

V day for me in 2 days :D


----------



## naomicourt

jms895 said:


> Naomi do you mean braxton hicks tight? I been getting some.... also seem to have had a growth spurt and feel massive!
> 
> Gained like 3 pounds this week :dohh:
> 
> Sorry you had a crappy appointment! Cant wait to get my HIP grant! Didnt get one last time....

I'm not sure if it's braxton hicks or not. It usually happens after I have eaten and can last for hours sometimes! :shrug:

I feel massive too, I feel as though I am ready to pop already! lol


----------



## naomicourt

lovealittle1 said:


> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on all the recent scans ladies and so pleased to hear about all the healthy :baby:'s!! We go for our private scan on Monday and I am sooooo excited!! Any suggestions on whether to get 3d/4d or just stick with 2d? I am worried we may see too much with 3d/4d especially since we are staying :yellow:
> 
> 
> I have the same question, lovealittle. Staying team yellow but want 3D/4D scan, would be so disappointed though if we accidentally saw boy/girl bits during...decisions, decisions...  :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> rcbrown - we had our private 3d/4d yesterday and I let the tech know before hand that we did not want to see gender and she advised us that she cannot 100% guarantee that we will not see anything but she will do her best not to go there and in all her years she has never spolied the suprise for anyone and I am happy to say that she didn't spoil it for us either! The 3d/4d is absolutely amazing and I am so happy we decided to do it!!! :cloud9: I say go for it!!Click to expand...

Brilliant picture of baby! Who did you use to do the 3D scan? I have got one booked in for November with Babybond. I can't wait. :)


----------



## LittleMrs

v day for me too on thurs. am v impressed that my OH actually knows what v day is and WHEN it is! Everyone else's OH probably knows when theirs is too but this was a bit of an accomplishment for my OH. :)


----------



## blessed

^^ My DH has no clue... lol


----------



## lovealittle1

naomicourt said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on all the recent scans ladies and so pleased to hear about all the healthy :baby:'s!! We go for our private scan on Monday and I am sooooo excited!! Any suggestions on whether to get 3d/4d or just stick with 2d? I am worried we may see too much with 3d/4d especially since we are staying :yellow:
> 
> 
> I have the same question, lovealittle. Staying team yellow but want 3D/4D scan, would be so disappointed though if we accidentally saw boy/girl bits during...decisions, decisions...  :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> rcbrown - we had our private 3d/4d yesterday and I let the tech know before hand that we did not want to see gender and she advised us that she cannot 100% guarantee that we will not see anything but she will do her best not to go there and in all her years she has never spolied the suprise for anyone and I am happy to say that she didn't spoil it for us either! The 3d/4d is absolutely amazing and I am so happy we decided to do it!!! :cloud9: I say go for it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant picture of baby! Who did you use to do the 3D scan? I have got one booked in for November with Babybond. I can't wait. :)Click to expand...

I'm in Canada so we went to a place called Babymoon Ultrasound - they were wonderful! :cloud9:


----------



## ama

well after seeing my mw today i will be having another c -section which im very happy about as my first was so amazing :) so will be having bubs around christmas time now(c section be done when im is 38-39 weeks ) ,all very exciting ,and of course had my v day:happydance: im well happy happy :)


----------



## jms895

Happy V day Ama!


----------



## smiffy85

Can't beleive we're all reaching these milestones already! Time is flying by (although doesn't feel like it when I'm at work lol). My little fella has been moving around loads in the past few days and it's getting really obvious where he is laying now. And where his feet are lol as my tummy jumps when he kicks me. 

Is anyone else wondering quite how they are going to manage at work until maternity leave starts? I've got 10 weeks and 2 days to go (with a half term wk in between) So will finish when I am 35 wks. A fellow teacher and friend at work has gone off sick today and she is 33 wks. She is just knackered so I'm worrying if I'm being too ambitious working till 35 wks?!!! Scary stuff as I'm so very tired already. Start of new term with a new class is always mental though so I'm hoping it will settle down in a few weeks.

Hope everyone is ok anyway - my sympathy goes out to those still feeling sick!! I hated it and was so glad when it went away at 15 weeks. Sending :hugs: to all of you xxxx


----------



## jms895

Everyone is different Smiffy, some are fine some are not. I was ok last time and worked to 36 weeks, defo not this time as knackred with work, uni and toddler :dohh: I cannot wait to finish! x


----------



## Lorts

I worked until I was 38 weeks with my daughter. I have just completed the forms at work and said my maternity leave will start on the 3rd Jan. Baby is due on the 14th, however I am having a planed C section so he could be here about the 7th.


----------



## LittleMrs

Smiffy, I'm staying all the way to xmas break so I'll be just over 36 wks. I know exactly what u mean, beginning of th school yr is hectic but you may be fine. A colleague of mine left the Friday before her c-section so she was about 37-38 wks. I think the key is to sit down as much as you can in the last trimester. 
I've been fine so far but everyone is different - do you have a TA in with you? If you can sit down as much as poss, if you've got a TA they could do some of the walking around. Prob more difficult with the little ones than it is with my lot as, when things get tough I can just say to them, I'm tired because I'm pregnant and other than the million and one questions they're usually pretty sympathetic as they have a better understanding. 
I think you should just take it as it comes, see how you feel, you can always change your mind (I think it says in our contracts that if you take time off ill after 30 weeks due to pregnancy this can trigger maternity leave - so you can change your leaving date at any time).


----------



## beccybobeccy

I'm going to work until Xmas I think, feels like a good time to finish. I have 10 days holiday left from this years entitlement so I will take that beforehand with 4 days from next year and then my Mat Leave can start on the 15th Jan, day before bub is due....
Well.....at least that is the plan....


----------



## Jolene

Lorts, the 3rd of Jan is a great day, it's my birthday, lol. I'm going to have a c sec too and I'm wondering if baby will be born on my birthday. Is your daughter getting used to the fact that she's getting a baby brother?


----------



## lauren-kate

Jolene said:


> Lorts, the 3rd of Jan is a great day, it's my birthday, lol. I'm going to have a c sec too and I'm wondering if baby will be born on my birthday. Is your daughter getting used to the fact that she's getting a baby brother?

That's my birthday too :thumbup:


----------



## sar35

smiffy85 said:


> Can't beleive we're all reaching these milestones already! Time is flying by (although doesn't feel like it when I'm at work lol). My little fella has been moving around loads in the past few days and it's getting really obvious where he is laying now. And where his feet are lol as my tummy jumps when he kicks me.
> 
> Is anyone else wondering quite how they are going to manage at work until maternity leave starts? I've got 10 weeks and 2 days to go (with a half term wk in between) So will finish when I am 35 wks. A fellow teacher and friend at work has gone off sick today and she is 33 wks. She is just knackered so I'm worrying if I'm being too ambitious working till 35 wks?!!! Scary stuff as I'm so very tired already. Start of new term with a new class is always mental though so I'm hoping it will settle down in a few weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok anyway - my sympathy goes out to those still feeling sick!! I hated it and was so glad when it went away at 15 weeks. Sending :hugs: to all of you xxxx

im a ta and my baby is due in Jan, i was planning on working til xmas holidays but have just done my mat leave and im leaving at the end of this term, i really cant go on, its very stressful and im so uncomfortable, walking doesnt agree with me or baby and after the bleed at the weekend we've decided that our health is more important than work, not quite sure how we will manage financially but we have to think of mine and the babys safety x


----------



## jms895

I had originally got the 28th Dec as my mat start date (EDD 6th Jan) but now decided I had enough and want some time with little man x


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations on all the scans and V-days x x

My v-day is today! I had the pre-term labour and pre eclampsia risk scan today too and that was ok. That's where they measure the length of the cervix, it's done routinely at my hospital (but not at many as far as I know). My cervix is 39mm long which is good apparently although I did joke to the scan person that my problem is the opposite and could she give me the possiblitiy of actually going into labour this time? I really don't want to be induced again :(


----------



## Jolene

So Lauren-Kate, there's also a chance you could get your baby for your birthday,lol. How do you feel about that? At first I was against it and said she must have her own special day but the more I think about it, it will probably be even more special.

Pinkie, congrats on your and babas v-day!


----------



## LittleMrs

Sar - so sorry you've had a rough time, you're totally right, work is not as important.


----------



## LittleMrs

:happydance::happydance:
Also 

V DAY!!!!

:happydance::happydance:

Off to midwife in half an hour


----------



## lauren-kate

Happy v-days!




Jolene said:


> So Lauren-Kate, there's also a chance you could get your baby for your birthday,lol. How do you feel about that? At first I was against it and said she must have her own special day but the more I think about it, it will probably be even more special.
> 
> Pinkie, congrats on your and babas v-day!

I think it would be lovely... but OH might be cursing haha - Ryan's birthday is 11th December, then his mum's 13th, then xmas, new year, my birthday.. so I think he'd like a little break until girly's birthday! :laugh2:


----------



## pinkie77

Congrats LittleMrs! I've got the midwife today too, not til this afternoon though.

I could have a birthday baby too Jolene, mine is on the 10th January! Chances are she'll be born on a friends or relative's birthday though as there's only about 3 dates in January that we don't have birthdays on. 

So it's going to be mad in January, with us all having babies and quite a few celebrating birthdays too!


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm a curious mixture of happy and sad this afternoon. 
Been to the midwife and all is ok - heartbeat good, no protein or glucose in my urine, bp perfect etc - so we're really happy.
However, all the antenatal classes that she gave me are during work time. I know I'm entitled to the time an they can't stop me going but the CAN make me feel guilty about it so I won't be going. 
Also, spoke to the mortgage company and there's no chance of a mortgage break while I'm on maternity so I don't know how we're going to pay for it at all - the choice appears to be lose the house or take a reduction in maternity down to the absolute minimum. So I'm sad about that - I'd thought earlier I might be able to take more than I originally thought (thought I might be able to take as many as 18 wks instead of 12) but now maybe only 6 :cry:


----------



## jojo-m

Littlemrs glad you had a good apt but see why you feeling a bit mixed with the thought of working when your baby will be so small. Your not the first to have to do this, my sister only had 3 months off with her 2nd baby then went back full time and although she missed the kids she was happy it was the right thing to do. On babycentre site during my last pg there were a couple of women who had to go back within weeks too. I know this won't make you feel better but there are others in your situation so sure you can meet someone on here to help you x


----------



## Jolene

LittleMrs are you saying you might only be able to take off 6 weeks after baby is born? That's awful. With my son I had to go back when he was 3 1/2 months and that was really hard. A lot can happen in the next 4 months so perhaps you will still find a way to stay home a little longer. Wishing you all the best luv :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

I've run the numbers several times :wacko:- if I'm right then I can take about 12 weeks now, which is a relief as I've spent the whole day close to tears at the thought of 6 wks maternity leave. It's going to mean cancelling everything which is non-essential, even direct debits to charities and phone insurance - though I think we both feel worst about the charities. It's going to be tight but I'm going to save my a*se off and I'll make it work. OH is really rubbish with cash so I'll be the one tightening the strings for us both but I feel much better having worked out the possibilities. 

Thank you, Jolene and Jojo M for your sympathy, hopefully now I'll be able to focus on the positives a little more.:hugs:


----------



## Jolene

LittleMrs, I am now a stay-at-home-mum and financially things are so difficult but so worth it. (not to say you're giving up your job but just that I understand cutting back) It's going to be so worth the sacrifices for you in the end. They grow up so fast.


----------



## smiffy85

Sending lots of support to all those who need it and thanks for the messages about work girls. It helps so much to hear from other people who are in the same or a different situation. 

For those ladies who have their birthdays on jan 3rd thats my edd!!!! Yay!

Having a good week at work so far and worked through the tiredness today. I have got a full time TA in my class and she is brill but can be prone to depression and stress when over worked lol. So I don't want to put too much pressure on her!! Just planning on muddling along and seeing how we go. I can only do so much and to be honest, although the little ones are very demanding, they can be left to their own devices to play if learning activities are set out for them. So thats good!

I've just had my Jane car seat delivered and I love it. It's so nice because it reclines totally into a travel cot so very handy. Not tried to connect it to the pram frame yet but I'm hoping it will be easy to work out!!

Sending hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## snowy-willow

I haven't really been keeping up to date as have been on a househunt. We have found somewhere so now are just waiting to hear back about our references - I hate this waiting. Once I know I can either relax and enjoy things or panic and start doing more frantic searches.

Monday is v-day and I can't wait and I realised earlier that it is 10 weeks on Monday until my next scan. I can't wait to see Bean again.

Bean has been kicking quite a bit - well at 1:30am this morning was kicking like crazy and my bf was able to feel them for the second time (first time was Monday). Bean seemed to kick more when my bf spoke but then this morning was kicking to my voice! I love feeling Bean kick, it makes me stop what I am doing in hope that I will feel more.

hope everyone is well, not long until 3rd trimester now.


----------



## ama

:) went and brought my bassinet today ,its gorgeous ,im in love with it :blush: so much so that had it put together even tho im moving in about 2-3 weeks time so it will have to come down only to be put up again but i could not resist ...hope everyones well xx


----------



## blessed

I made it! V day today! :) but I'm having period type cramping ever since I woke up... scares me a bit


----------



## Jolene

Snowy, isn't it amazing being able to share the experience with your BF!!!!????

Ama, I sometimes just stand at the door of the nursery and daydream, lol, it's far from finished so you're not alone, lol.

Blessed, I really do get concerned about the cramping sometimes but I try to tell myself it's normal otherwise I'd go crazy. Obviously if it is really severe of accompanied by bleeding then you should go to the doc immediately! Congrats on v-day!


----------



## blessed

Thanks Jolene :) I made a trip to the hospital today and they monitored me. Told me I was dehydrated and needed fluids :( and now I'm on bed rest until my next appointment (thank God that's on monday) *sigh* but LO is doing just fine!


----------



## Jolene

blessed said:


> Thanks Jolene :) I made a trip to the hospital today and they monitored me. Told me I was dehydrated and needed fluids :( and now I'm on bed rest until my next appointment (thank God that's on monday) *sigh* but LO is doing just fine!

Shame hun :hugs: Glad to hear your baby is doing well though! Look after youself!

My son is just recovering from phayngitis (throat infection, ear infection, high temp, amongst other things) and obviously I have had to be with him 24hrs a day. I'm not one to get sick very easily but lo and behold it got me :( My whole body is sore. What do I do? It's obviously no use going to the doctor because they can't prescribe anything!!?? I just forced down some breakfast so that I can take paracetamol but don't see how they're going to help. I hope this isn't a dumb question but do you girls think this could affect the baby in any way and if not how is she protected from these germs?


----------



## jojo-m

Jolene your bodies response to illness and antibodies it makes will pass to your baby. She will be fine in there as long as you stay hydrated. She will take what she needs from you regardless so your the one likely to feel even worse if you can't get in what you need for both of you. So hugs and get well soon xx


----------



## hodbert

Hye ladies! Sorry I've not posted on here much lately, it's all been pretty hectic over the last two weeks with the move, we've had a nightmare time! Anyway, we're all moved in in California now and yesterday we went to Babies r Us n ordered crib and glider and bought mattress, bedding, mobile and wall decals so am very excited to start getting everything in place! :happydance:


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats on the v days and sympathy to those of you not feeling too well. I get cramps and it's nice to know others do as well. I best start drinking the recommended amount of water if it could be dehydration related (I never drink enough, especially at work - I'm afraid of having to dash off to the loo all the time). 

LO has been non-stop for days now, quite brutal at times but am happy that I can finally feel her properly. I'm also semi-convinced that I may have to become super-woman in the coming months and certainly after LO arrives. Today I have: been to visit OH's grandma; made two meals; done all the clothes washing and drying AND done a couple of hours of work too. Taking a quick break so that the tips of my fingers can return to a normal shape and then it's back to work for a bit until it's time to make tea. When LO gets here I'll have to fit all this stuff around her but I'm sue she'll be worth it. Besides, I always work better under pressure. Anyone else feeling a bit.....run off their feet?


----------



## jms895

Hope everyone is ok? I been without internet for 3 days OMG NIGHTMARE!!! C aine is poorly :( crap weekend,!


----------



## blessed

Hope you get to feeling better Jolene! I'm sure there is nothing to worry about :)


----------



## naomicourt

I have had a crap weekend too JMS. My daughter has been ill with a temperature, bless her, and has not been sleeping. :( also I went to hospital yesterday as I was a bit worried that my waters were leaking and I ended up waiting for five hours!!! Grrrrr!!! 

Everything is fine though and cervix is tightly shut which is a relief but, I may have an infection so they have taken a swab. :(

Hopefully the rest of the week will be better.


----------



## jojo-m

Must be a week for infections, I got nurse to dip my urine cos thought was brewing something and it's got protein in it so been sent off, just wait to hear what I'm growing now I guess. 

Hope jms, naomi and jolene all feel better soon and LO's too, then mummys get sleep! X


----------



## lovealittle1

Hope everyone that has been feeling not so great is feeling better soon :hugs:

Just want to say that today is my V-Day :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Happy V day hun!

Hope everything is ok Naomi x


----------



## blessed

Happy Vday dear! :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Happy V day, lovealittle. 

Hope everyone who's not feeling on top of the world feels better soon. xx


----------



## jojo-m

Yay happy v day! Looking forward to mine on wednesday! X


----------



## jms895

How are you Jolene?


----------



## smiffy85

Gosh lots of ill people! Seems to me since Ive been back at work theres loads of germs flying around. The sckness and other end bug is going round again and I had it in february and soooo do not want it again!! Sending lots of get well soon messages to all the poorly mummys and their families!

LittleMrs - I feel rushed off my feet. Although OH has already said hes prepared to take up the slack when the time comes but is makin the most of me doing everything now whilst I still can!! The cheeky so and so! Lol. I don;t have it that bad though, he does help out and it's only me and him. No other little people to worry about till january!! 

Bean has been going crazy in my tummy over the past week. His kicks seem less like one big hit now and more a series of jiggles and proper movements. Felt like he was doing a jig this morning when I woke up!! 

Happy v - day to all those reaching the milestone and its midwife for me on thursday (sneaky lie in wooooop) xxxxxxx


----------



## snowy-willow

Sorry so many of you are feeling unwell.

Today is my v-day - yay!

Popped into estate agents this afternoon to see how things were going with the references - my boyfriends has come back fine and they are waiting for one bit of info to come back regarding me. I then had a missed call from the reference people who upon ringing them back couldn't work out why I had even been called. Apparently the only thing on my file is that my landlord is ringing or needs to be rung at 11am tomorrow (forgot which) so hopefully we will find out sometime tomorrow where we stand.

Today we picked up some colour charts and sat down to decide what colours to paint different rooms. We quickly made decisions and agreed on all the colours without the need for compromise.

I haven't felt Bean much today but had a listen on the doppler and eventually found the heartbeat and heard plenty of kicks. I just wish I could feel them all!

I am getting quite a few cramps at the moment and some pain in my pelvis which although isn't as bad as it was when we were on holiday it is driving me insane!!


----------



## Peachypoo

hi may i join, im due 23rd with 2nd baby....


----------



## Jolene

jms895 said:


> How are you Jolene?

Hi hun, I'm feeling worse today and had a really bad night so I have made an appointment with my GP. Hope he can give me something to sort it out that is safe for baby. My obs says once I get the script I must call him to check that the meds are OK, so I feel I'm in good hands.

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone and I hope all the other ladies get well soon!

Welcome Peachypoo :hi: Do you know baby's gender yet?


----------



## jms895

Happy V day snowy willow"!

Welcome over Peachypoo!


----------



## naomicourt

OMG!! I have just realised that I only have 96 days left until baby is due!!! :D


----------



## Natsku

Oh hope all you ill people get better soon.

Had a midwife appointment yesterday, heartbeat sounded much clearer to me this time which was nice but my hemoglobin has gone down even more since last month despite me taking iron supplements. Has this happened to anyone else?

Also found out when my ante natal classes will be but they're only in Finnish so thats not so good, I'm hoping my OH will come with me and translate the bits I don't understand.


----------



## lovealittle1

Happy V-Day Snowy-Willow


----------



## LittleMrs

Happy V day snowy willow. Hiya peachy poo.


----------



## rcbrown08

lovealittle1 said:


> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on all the recent scans ladies and so pleased to hear about all the healthy :baby:'s!! We go for our private scan on Monday and I am sooooo excited!! Any suggestions on whether to get 3d/4d or just stick with 2d? I am worried we may see too much with 3d/4d especially since we are staying :yellow:
> 
> 
> I have the same question, lovealittle. Staying team yellow but want 3D/4D scan, would be so disappointed though if we accidentally saw boy/girl bits during...decisions, decisions...  :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> rcbrown - we had our private 3d/4d yesterday and I let the tech know before hand that we did not want to see gender and she advised us that she cannot 100% guarantee that we will not see anything but she will do her best not to go there and in all her years she has never spolied the suprise for anyone and I am happy to say that she didn't spoil it for us either! The 3d/4d is absolutely amazing and I am so happy we decided to do it!!! :cloud9: I say go for it!!Click to expand...

Thanks lovealittle! So glad things went well for you. I think we will go ahead and get the scan booked...can't wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## blessed

Ooo antenatal classes... is it time to sign up for those??


----------



## jojo-m

Yay v day at last! X


----------



## Jolene

V-Day has arrived :dance: :yipee:

Congrats on yours too, jojo - Now it's the 3 week count down to the 3rd Trimester!!!!!!!


----------



## mum2be2011

congrats to all the ladies what have reached V day. I will be joining you tomorrow :D

Sorry not been around much LO isnt very well at the moment and we have had OH's mum and step dad staying with us this weekend, LO had a fantastic weekend getting loads of attention, shame she was so grizzly on Sunday. 

Bit pissed off at the moment as we have been planning LO's 1st birthday 'party' in Bristol (as OH's family live there) and we have had an email this morning from OH's dad saying that he is renting the house out and that not only can we not stay there but we now have no where to have LO's party. We were planning on going to the aquarium during the day and then doing food back at OH's dads house. What makes me laugh is the fact he didnt have the guts to phone OH and also the fact this has been arranged now for weeks. Grrr family sometimes.

Sorry for the rant ladies :(


----------



## jms895

Not long now Naomi! Ladies these babies are cooking so quick, can we turn the oven down? :rofl: I NEEEEEEEED to get organised!

My friend got to go in and be induced this week :( 32 weeks, baby not growing well and placenta is failing. She getting steroids for the babies lungs etc :(


----------



## Rosykk

Hiya! my last scan was at 22 weeks (on 6/9/10) and my next scan is not untill 18/10/10 when ill be 28 weeks , is that right? x


----------



## Peachypoo

Jolene said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> How are you Jolene?
> 
> Hi hun, I'm feeling worse today and had a really bad night so I have made an appointment with my GP. Hope he can give me something to sort it out that is safe for baby. My obs says once I get the script I must call him to check that the meds are OK, so I feel I'm in good hands.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone and I hope all the other ladies get well soon!
> 
> Welcome Peachypoo :hi: Do you know baby's gender yet?Click to expand...

no team yellow at the mo,.... but really want to find out....


----------



## Neko

I almost forgot that I've reached V-Day. I was too busy at Disney World last week to think about it.


----------



## LittleMrs

blessed said:


> Ooo antenatal classes... is it time to sign up for those??

Yup, nearly, but I'm a little vexed as all the classes in our area seem to be monday - friday during work hours. I know I'm allowed to take the time off work but I'd really rather go outside of work hours. It's not very fair to assume that all mums-to-be stay at home. Especially when the father-to-be classes are on a Saturday. Think there's a few assumptions being made there. 

Sorry for the rant - I really wanted to go to the classes and I'm disappointed that my choices are upset everyone at work or don't go.


----------



## sar35

jms895 said:


> Not long now Naomi! Ladies these babies are cooking so quick, can we turn the oven down? :rofl: I NEEEEEEEED to get organised!
> 
> My friend got to go in and be induced this week :( 32 weeks, baby not growing well and placenta is failing. She getting steroids for the babies lungs etc :(

hope your friend and baby is ok x


----------



## lovealittle1

happy VDay jojo-m, jolene and neko!

mum2be2011 - They could have at least told you over the phone grr - hope your LO fells better soon! Your babies will be very close in age - that is what we want too!

Jade - hope your friends baby is okay :hugs:

We are hiring a doula for our birth :happydance: has anyone on here ever had one?


----------



## blessed

LittleMrs said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Ooo antenatal classes... is it time to sign up for those??
> 
> Yup, nearly, but I'm a little vexed as all the classes in our area seem to be monday - friday during work hours. I know I'm allowed to take the time off work but I'd really rather go outside of work hours. It's not very fair to assume that all mums-to-be stay at home. Especially when the father-to-be classes are on a Saturday. Think there's a few assumptions being made there.
> 
> Sorry for the rant - I really wanted to go to the classes and I'm disappointed that my choices are upset everyone at work or don't go.Click to expand...

Definitely doesn't seem fair and a bit sexist I think. I haven't even looked to see when classes are offered in my area :dohh: 

These babies are really growing fast!! It's crazy because not long ago time was moving SOOO slow, I don't know how to feel about it.. lol


----------



## mum2be2011

lovealittle1 said:


> mum2be2011 - They could have at least told you over the phone grr - hope your LO fells better soon! Your babies will be very close in age - that is what we want too!

Oh I know, hes quick to pick up the phone if he wants something doing but when it comes to things like this its by email. We are meant to be renting the house from him after baby is born as we are moving back down south, so that has annoyed us as well.

We always wanted our babies close together and although this baby is far from an accident we would have liked a bit of a larger gap another 3-4 months would have been nice but thats the problem with NTNP, you cant predict when you will get pregnant. We have been NTNP with both babies as we have had numerous m/c's in the past and didnt want to pressure ourselves with ttc.


----------



## LittleMrs

Lovealittle - I heard that hiring a doula can decrease complications and the need for pain relief during birth, which can only be a good thing. 

blessed - hope your lessons are on at a more convenient time, exciting that we're getting that far, isn't it? All still seems a bit surreal to me.


----------



## ama

happy v day ladies:happydance: ah this pregnancy is going fast now ! I still have so much to get altho i have her bed and clothes sorted. Plus need to start house hunting and packing next week. Yikes! Nearly 3rd tri time, amazing :)


----------



## smiffy85

Midwife for me tomorrow so will be picking up my form to apply fot the HIP grant and my MATB1 form too. Exciting times that we are all so close to 3rd tri now!!

I have booked NCT classes which are a little on the pricey side but we have had really good reports from friends about them. Hopefully money from HIP grant will pay for them :) 

Hope all you yummy mummys are doing ok xxxx


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hello ladies! I've not been here for so long, two weeks actually, due to MIL visit. No internet whilst she was visiting! 

Just been catching up on all the posts i've missed!

Smiffy!! Take it easy until your maternity leave, not long now!!

Congrats Jojo and Jolene on your V days today! Its mine too :happydance:
I can't believe i've reached 24 weeks already. Time is flying by!!

The MIL went abit bonkers whilst she was staying with us. We now have a cot and I have a maternity pillow that looks like a giant seahorse. I still can't quite figure out how to sleep on it without getting trapped and rolling over in the night without attacking the OH with it! I think I need some practice! 
We also have a couple of items of clothing for jelly bean, which I couldn't say no to!

As for fidget, she is definitely living up to her nick name! I get alot of movement during the evening and more at around 5am! She kicks alot when i'm driving and if there is anything pressing against my bump she will kick against it :)

We are planning on having a 4d scan next month. I am very excited about it already. I can't wait to see her again!

One downer this week though, I have an angry vein in my leg which seems to get worse if I drive. So I have resorted to some oh so sexy support stockings! Fingers crossed it won't get any worse!

Take care ladies and jelly beans!!!
x


----------



## jojo-m

Congrats jolene, faff and neko on your v days too! Come on 3rd tri, be there before we know it! 

How are the bumps coming along? I'm not too big really tho little bigger than last time. Put on nearly a stone already eek! X


----------



## pinkie77

Congrats on all the v-days!


----------



## sar35

congrats on v days when will you all be moving to 3rd tri?


----------



## jojo-m

27 weeks sar35 so another 3 weeks time for me. This pg going so much faster than last one! Be a bit bored soon tho because I not got much else to buy! X


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Faff on your v-day! Glad to hear you survived your MIL's stay but then again it didn't sound bad at all, lol. 

Jojo - I still have a 'b' shaped bump :( It looks so odd to me but it's starting to push out. I can't wait to have a nice round preggy belly and then I'll post a pic. 

To those going for classes - they're amazing! We went when I was pregnant with my son so we reckon it's not necessary this time round but if we had the extra cash lying around I would probably go again, lol.


----------



## lauren-kate

My bump is still B-shaped too :( It will hopefully start to even out soon. 

I can't stop buying things for baby.. I have tonnes already. I'm trying to buy in bigger sizes too though, cos a lot of the summer clothes are reduced now.


----------



## mum2be2011

Morning Ladies, its V day for us today :D 

Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## smiffy85

Just got back from the midwife. Met the actual one who is named in my notes today who has been off on long term sick leave but has just come back. To be honest I liked the cover midwife better!! OH came with me today too for the first time to a MW appt. He was disappointed with how brisk it was and one of his main worries when I go into labour is that he won't be acknowledged and just left to stand in the corner doing nothing. He said he thought it was just a bit arrogant of the MW not to say hello to him when he walked into the room. We're gonna write how his involvement is very important to both of us in the birth plan to try and combat him feeling like this later on. Another moan about a MW anyway, not uncommon on this forum lol.

On the plus side my BP is fine although I feel a bit lightheaded today?!?! And bean is laying sideways at the mo which is why my tummy is very rounded across my belly button. My measurements were bang on too, 25 cm for 25 wks! So it seems all good.

Spoke to MW little bit about finishing work and she said working to 35 wks is hard work. Specially as a teacher. She kind of in not so many words told me to re-evaluate and consider taking a few more weeks off than that in case bean arrives early. She said it is the only time in your life your get to look after number one as its the first baby and you never get this time again next time around cos you have a nother little one to take care of aswell! So me and OH are having a re-think. Feel like I'm letting school down as they would have to get supply in as maternity cover teacher can't start until after 3rd december when I originally plan to finish. But like OH has said its me and bean I have to consider and not to worry about what other people would think. Isn't it stupid out of all the things to worry about I am nostly worried about wht people would say if I now say I want to finish a few weeks earlier than planned!?!?

Ok I'm done I have to get to work! Lol! Just needed to get this all off my chest! Lots of love ladies xxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

smiffy85 said:


> Just got back from the midwife. Met the actual one who is named in my notes today who has been off on long term sick leave but has just come back. To be honest I liked the cover midwife better!! OH came with me today too for the first time to a MW appt. He was disappointed with how brisk it was and one of his main worries when I go into labour is that he won't be acknowledged and just left to stand in the corner doing nothing. He said he thought it was just a bit arrogant of the MW not to say hello to him when he walked into the room. We're gonna write how his involvement is very important to both of us in the birth plan to try and combat him feeling like this later on. Another moan about a MW anyway, not uncommon on this forum lol.
> 
> On the plus side my BP is fine although I feel a bit lightheaded today?!?! And bean is laying sideways at the mo which is why my tummy is very rounded across my belly button. My measurements were bang on too, 25 cm for 25 wks! So it seems all good.
> 
> Spoke to MW little bit about finishing work and she said working to 35 wks is hard work. Specially as a teacher. She kind of in not so many words told me to re-evaluate and consider taking a few more weeks off than that in case bean arrives early. She said it is the only time in your life your get to look after number one as its the first baby and you never get this time again next time around cos you have a nother little one to take care of aswell! So me and OH are having a re-think. Feel like I'm letting school down as they would have to get supply in as maternity cover teacher can't start until after 3rd december when I originally plan to finish. But like OH has said its me and bean I have to consider and not to worry about what other people would think. Isn't it stupid out of all the things to worry about I am nostly worried about wht people would say if I now say I want to finish a few weeks earlier than planned!?!?
> 
> Ok I'm done I have to get to work! Lol! Just needed to get this all off my chest! Lots of love ladies xxxx

Oh dear, that's not good news - I'm going all the way to 37 wks and 17th December because then I can say my first actual day off is 4th Jan when we start back and get paid full for hols even if I do go into labour early (sneaky sneaky). Well, most of the kids know now so I'll just sit down for four weeks or so. :blush:

Of course you're worried what people will think -part of the job - not only do we worry what people think when we take time off but we worry if we're not spending hours and hours doing excessive work outside of school hours because someone will always mentionthat they ARE doing it and make you feel bad. It's just part of the job but your OH is right, it's not important, just a job - something to pay the rent and help buy lovely clothes/toys/books (I'm a book geek) for your LO. Take all the time you can off (I'm only stayin so late because OH's wage isn't enough to support us otherwise I'd be out of there at 29 weeks). If it was someone else at work you'd be undertanding of their situation so they will be of yours, I'm sure. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

:happydance::happydance:2 weeks today until 3rd tri - the next mini-milestone I've got in my head is 100 days until due date - that's 5 days. yay!:happydance:


----------



## lauren-kate

smiffy85 said:


> Just got back from the midwife. Met the actual one who is named in my notes today who has been off on long term sick leave but has just come back. To be honest I liked the cover midwife better!! OH came with me today too for the first time to a MW appt. He was disappointed with how brisk it was and one of his main worries when I go into labour is that he won't be acknowledged and just left to stand in the corner doing nothing. He said he thought it was just a bit arrogant of the MW not to say hello to him when he walked into the room. We're gonna write how his involvement is very important to both of us in the birth plan to try and combat him feeling like this later on. Another moan about a MW anyway, not uncommon on this forum lol.

If it's any consolation, the midwife you see through pregnancy isn't usually the midwife who delivers your baby. :)


----------



## Jolene

lauren-kate said:


> My bump is still B-shaped too :( It will hopefully start to even out soon.

I'm glad I'm not the only one :)

Smiffy, sorry about the midwife. Our medical is private over here so the docs are forced to be nice since we pay them an absolute fortune.


----------



## jojo-m

I have no idea what you mean by a b shaped bump ladies???? 

I think I'm going to dare post a pic of mine, hope some of you ladies follow too :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0399.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LittleMrs

jojo m - I'm glad I'm not the only one - I was a little worried that my bump was weird because I don't know about B shaped bumps either.


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hello Ladies,

Eeeak Can't believe how fast time is flying!!!! I have definately entered the nesting stage, I am tiding and sorting and cooking home made pies...I don't usually like pie??? :D

RE: Antenatal classes are people talking about the ones at your hospital or private ones??

Hope everyone who was ill are feeling better and that everyones Jellybean is ok. I had me re scan for the 3d/4d scan this week but Jellybean was still in a reallt bad position so our photos look like angel delight...or a pig! LOL I'm not to bothered as it's obvious she doesn't like the scans and I hadn't expected her to have moved. Her mreasurements where all fine and we saw her drinking and sucking her thumb which was amazing. :happydance:

x


----------



## blessed

Time is definitely starting to fly... its crazy! 

In Re: antenatal classes... I'm looking for some that the hospital provides, but I think I will look into private as well


----------



## smiffy85

Thanks for all the supportive messages ladies!! Its so nice to get points of view on here and not have to moan at OH all the time lol. Think I'm just gonna see how I go and when I get to half term I'll re-evaluate the situation cos I'll be 30 weeks then. 

I'm having private antenatal classes Lostunicorn as we have heard good stuff about NCT ones.

Jojo - cute bump! 

My friend said her bump was B shaped with her son and it was caused by the baby laying with his spine against her spine so the dip in the middle of a 'B' shape would be where his tummy would be I think and the head and legs all curled up would make the 2 rounded bits. 

Waiting for OH to get home from work. I'm starving! Does anyone else get really stupidly hungry at moment???

xxxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

yup - I munched 2 crumpets and a pac of crisps when I got in. Now waiting for tea to cook and last night came downstairs at 11 and had a bowl of start cereal. Still only put on 3lbs tho. Yay. 

Also, if anyone wants to know - start cereal has 120% of daily intake of folic acid so 1 big bowl means u don't nee to take the tablets. I'm fairly sure you don't need to take them after 12 weeks anyway but when I stopped taking them after 12 wks thought I'd eat the start instead - just in case. Yummy


----------



## jms895

I have gained a stone! And I cant stop eating :rofl:


----------



## smiffy85

I didn't get weighed today at my appt so I've got no idea!! Lol! Don't have scales at home either. Might have to nip into boots this wknd to find out xx


----------



## LittleMrs

To be fair I only weighed myself on the wii fit board coz we don't have any scales.


----------



## rcbrown08

jojo-m said:


> I have no idea what you mean by a b shaped bump ladies????
> 
> I think I'm going to dare post a pic of mine, hope some of you ladies follow too :flower:


Jojo you have such a cute little bump. I feel huge compared to you! :blush:


----------



## Jolene

OK, here's my 24wk b-bump for those who don't know what it is. I wish it would just fill out so I can have a nice rounded tummy. It's like my waist line is determined to stay, lol.
 



Attached Files:







24 Week Bump (5).jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sar35

im in double figures now! and ive put on about 9lbs.bump pic is 25+4


----------



## smiffy85

100 days to go!!!!! Woohoo!!!!! X


----------



## LittleMrs

Jolene - wish I'd had a waistline to start with, I thinkyour bump is just fine

Sar - Nice bump, mine doesnt seem to be very big yet, am getting impatient. 

Smiffy - congrats on 100 days, that's the net milestone I've set myself too. 

I tried to do some tidying today but after bending and picking lots of stuff off the floor I was having some mild pain in my stomach, anyone else had this?


----------



## abstersmum

V day for me so happy


----------



## jms895

Lovely bumps ladies :D


----------



## beccybobeccy

I can't believe it!!! V day for me today too... Feels like a massive milestone!
Congrats to everyone else on reaching theirs!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

also... lovely bumps ladies... Will post one later if I'm feeling brave. I feel so massive at the moment!


----------



## jojo-m

congrats on v days ladies! my bump took a turn for the bigger overnight, knew it was coming because had stretching pains and itching yesterday! eek feel so much bigger.

Great bumps those who posted!!
x


----------



## millward329

V day today....congrats to my fellow due date peeps. Has anyone else not got the linea nigra yet?


----------



## ama

under 100 days till bubs is here :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

Yay!! I am in my third trimester!!! I can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:

Just 13 weeks to go, which means its just 13 weeks until Christmas too!!! :wohoo:

I had the most uncomfortable bump last night. It went so tight and lasted for an hour! Also I had red hot hands that I had to soak under cold water, really strange. :shrug:

I haven't got my linea nigra yet milward, I didn't get one with my last pregnancy either. My belly button is looking nice and stretched though. ha ha.

I hope everyone is well.
xx


----------



## mum2be2011

I haven't got my linea nigra yet either milward, Like Naomicourt I didn't get one with my last pregnancy either.

Congrats on hitting 3rd trimester Naomicourt


----------



## lauren-kate

I haven't got linea nigra yet either.. I did have one last time though. Oh and I have a lovely pokey-out belly button, that OH thinks feels really soft and calls it my 'jelly button'. :S


----------



## jms895

3rd Trimester omg :shock:


----------



## pinkie77

Crikey, it's all going seriously fast now! 13 weeks to christmas, eeeeek!!

And I'm in double figures tomorrow, scary stuff lol

Hope everyone is well, autumn has well and truly set in here and it's miserable :( good excuse to stay indoors hehe

Oh, I've not had the linea nigra thingy either, with any of my pregnancies!

And congrats to Naomi on 3rd tri, not long for any of us now


----------



## ama

congrats naomi:happydance:


----------



## Central Perk

Argh I found you all!!!!!!!

I've been seaching for this thread with no luck.

All good with me. I had the Midwife this morning and all is fine, bump is measuring a bit smaller than dates which shocked me as I feel HUGE!

I've had a foot under my ribs for the last 3 days which is painful. It's all starting to feel real now..I'm actually having another baby! can't wait, we're going to start shopping soon.

When does the 3rd trimester start?

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## naomicourt

Central Perk said:


> Argh I found you all!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been seaching for this thread with no luck.
> 
> All good with me. I had the Midwife this morning and all is fine, bump is measuring a bit smaller than dates which shocked me as I feel HUGE!
> 
> I've had a foot under my ribs for the last 3 days which is painful. It's all starting to feel real now..I'm actually having another baby! can't wait, we're going to start shopping soon.
> 
> When does the 3rd trimester start?
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

Glad you are ok.

Third trimester starts at 27 weeks! :flower:


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Wow! All these ladies hitting 3rd Tri! Congratulations to all of you!! :happydance:

I took some pics of my bump yesterday, so lets see if I can figure out how to attach pics!! Here goes!!!!...

Its not a great pic but you can see the bumpety bump!! :blush:

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv300/Sam_22_7/DSC04918.jpg

I look like i'm hiding a ball up my top!!! 

xx


----------



## Mystique26

Congratulations on hitting 3rd tri naomicourt. I will be joining you next week. Really excited. :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats to the ladies that have hit 3rd tri and all the vdays :happydance:

No linea nigra here either but don't have very dark skin so might not get one.


----------



## sar35

Ill be in 3rd tri on saturday, i dont feel any kicks higher than my belly button, i seem to be carrying really low still


----------



## smiffy85

Congrats Naomi only 6 days to go for me to get to 3rd tri!! 

Faff your bump is very similar to mine, quite sticky outie!! I love my bump and yours is great too!!

No linea nigra for me either but I do think my belly has got a little bit on the hairier side lately lol! xxxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

I've got a really faint Linea Nigra... it goes all the way from my foof to my belly button... its faint but its definitely there!


----------



## blessed

Mine is really faint too... but its there


----------



## jojo-m

I got one bottom half of tummy too, its fainter than last pg and definately not as hairy! lol x


----------



## lauren-kate

sar35 said:


> Ill be in 3rd tri on saturday, i dont feel any kicks higher than my belly button, i seem to be carrying really low still

My kicks are still low too, mostly around knicker-line and my hips. She's been low on every scan too.


----------



## jojo-m

got midwife appointment today, I used to look forward to them but midwife this time is really weird! She seems nice enough but when she examines me she either put her hands really low down my pants or fully pulls them back to expose my foofy. I never ever had that with old midwife when having my son, I always come out feeling violated! There are 2 of them just hope its the other one doing the hands on stuff this morning! x


----------



## Jolene

Morning All :) Just got back from my appointment. Baby has gained 260g in 3 weeks, she now weighs 790g :) 

I nearly went in to early labour when my gynae told me the costs involved in this birth and that I have to pay the deposit by 36 weeks :( That's besides the anaethetist and paediatrician. My poor hubby suddenly has a migrane, lol.

Jojo, I hope you get the nicer mw today. Good luck!

Wow, can't believe all the ladies reaching 3rd tri and going down to double digits!!! Congrats girls, what a milestone.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Jolene said:


> I nearly went in to early labour when my gynae told me the costs involved in this birth and that I have to pay the deposit by 36 weeks :( That's besides the anaethetist and paediatrician. My poor hubby suddenly has a migrane, lol.

Suddenly very grateful to the NHS!!!

Congrats on the appointment!

Oh by the way....UK ladies - Asda Baby Event leaflet received this morning 5th -17th October. I was too early on (and nervous) to be stocking up at the last one but this one will be different!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

There is a gender old-wives tale/theory with the Linea Nigra.
If it goes above the belly button I think they say its a boy, and if it stops at the belly button its a girl...

Is it correct for any of you?
I've got a yellow jellybean so would be interesting to here if its true for any of you....


----------



## jojo-m

I thought it was other way round Beccy? the line above as well has always been girl for all my friends except one who had a boy, although it doesn't always show up until later in the pregnancy x


----------



## jojo-m

went to appointment and it was only the weird midwife there, seriously she put the doppler on my pubes to listen to the baby, she has a serious fetish for looking at pubes she must have! x


----------



## pinkie77

Jojo :hugs: hopefully the other midwife will be there next time!

I've had to change my next m/w appointment as I got an appointment for my anti-D at the same time and figured that would be harder to move! That means I won't get my HIP form signed til I'm 29 weeks though :( so no more buying stuff til then :(


----------



## lauren-kate

My linea nigra with my son went over my belly button, and I haven't got one yet this time.


----------



## ama

last few days in the morning ihave been getting kicks above belly button :) also now she kicks on left and right side,for ages she would only kick left side :haha:i love watching my tummy move x and no Linea Nigra for me,did not get it in first pregnancy either


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies hope you are all well :)


----------



## blessed

Ama I just started feeling kicks above my belly button too :)


----------



## beccybobeccy

jojo-m said:


> I thought it was other way round Beccy? the line above as well has always been girl for all my friends except one who had a boy, although it doesn't always show up until later in the pregnancy x

aah... just goes to back up the fact that those Old Wives Tales mean b**ger all then

"Linea Nigra

Latin for black line, a linea nigra may appear on your belly during pregnancy (some women wont get it  doesnt mean anything!). This is a purple/brownish line which extends down the middle of your belly to your pubic area, about 1cm in width. Its known that hormones cause the linea nigra pigmentation, but its not known why it forms in the vertical line that it does.

The old wives tale is this  if you get a línea nigra and it runs from your pubic area to your belly button only, its a girl, and if it goes all the way up from your pubic area to the bottom-most part of you rib cage, then its a boy"

Just googled it... probably different depending on which article...


----------



## palmtree123

Hi ladies, been a long long time since I posted here. I hope everyone is keeping well. Cant believe I'm 24weeks today, the time is just flying by. Starting to feel the strain now in work though, my job is pretty physical and the bump is getting in the way. Cant wait til maternity leave lol x


----------



## blessed

My linea grows longer all the time... lol.. its halfway up to my boobs now... I noticed that when baby is breech, the linea looks all crooked! LOL :shrug:


----------



## LittleMrs

I have no linea nigra but apparently if you're lighter skinned you may not get one and I'm like Casper the friendly ghost so I'm not holding my breath. Also, my belly button is still the right way around too. Everyone's bumps look fantastic. Mine isn't very big.

100 days left for me today! Woo hoo. 1 wk 2 days till 3rd tri. Baby kicks everwhere now - I was expecting that I wouldn't ever feel the kicks on the front because my placenta is anterior but I can now and OH felt bump kick for the first time on Saturday - you've never seen a grin so big. 

Did have a bit of a worry on Sat when I was picking up around the house and I got pains across my stomach - phoned midwife and she said it was probably just my body telling me not to go around picking stuff off the floor. It's all been fine since - had a lay down and got a little trolley to carry my work around in so I don't have to carry anything anymore. Anyone else had this?


----------



## lovealittle1

Had a fall today at work on a wet floor :cry: As I work in healthcare I had a good chat with a Nurse and she said as long as there is no cramping and/or bleeding that I have nothing to worry about but of course I am still worried. Hope :baby: is active tonight so I can feel some reassurance.


----------



## Jolene

lovealittle1 said:


> Had a fall today at work on a wet floor :cry: As I work in healthcare I had a good chat with a Nurse and she said as long as there is no cramping and/or bleeding that I have nothing to worry about but of course I am still worried. Hope :baby: is active tonight so I can feel some reassurance.

Oh no hun :( I'm sure baby is perfectly fine and all protected in there but I would worry too. I hate walking down stairs now that I'm pregnant - the thought of falling makes my stomach turn!


----------



## jojo-m

Jolene said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Had a fall today at work on a wet floor :cry: As I work in healthcare I had a good chat with a Nurse and she said as long as there is no cramping and/or bleeding that I have nothing to worry about but of course I am still worried. Hope :baby: is active tonight so I can feel some reassurance.
> 
> Oh no hun :( I'm sure baby is perfectly fine and all protected in there but I would worry too. I hate walking down stairs now that I'm pregnant - the thought of falling makes my stomach turn!Click to expand...

Try not to worry hun, I had a car crash when I was 24 weeks with my first and he didn't move all day I was so worried, I was about to go down to maternity to be checked when he started wiggling and didn't stop all night. They have plenty of cushioning from your amniotic fluid so unless you start leaking or cramping or baby don't move i'm sure you will both be fine! :hugs: not a nice experience though i'm sure hun xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Baby and I are doing good today. I was a mess yesterday once the tears started they would not stop! I think I needed a good cry!


----------



## naomicourt

Glad you are ok lovealittle1. 

:hug:


----------



## LittleMrs

:hugs: Sorry u had a fall lovealittle, glad ur feeling better.:hugs:


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Lovealittleone :hugs:


----------



## smiffy85

Glad to hear your both ok lovealittle1! I snook onto forum at work today for a quick read! Can't stay away from this place xxxx


----------



## ama

yay blessed :happydance: :)


----------



## blessed

Yikes! I'm glad you're doing okay Lovealittle! I would have freaked out as well... but I believe all is good :)


----------



## jms895

26 weeks tomorrow :shock:


----------



## lovealittle1

thanks for all the caring remarks you ladies are the best!


----------



## LittleMrs

:happydance::happydance:26 wks today. 1 wk till 3rd tri.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

Yey! Congrats LittleMrs, not long for third tri. :thumbup:

My bump seems to have had a growth spurt!! it's huuuuge!! :haha:


----------



## Noodlejuice

Hi all! Cheeky gatecrashing as you all seem to know each other quite well by now...but can I join the January club? I'm due on 5th Jan with this little peanut; third baby, team blue for the second time!


----------



## smiffy85

Has anyone tried the torch on their bump yet?? I get emails every week from mothercare with updates on the baby and it said at 26 weeks the babys eyes should be open and should respond to light. Me and OH tried it on monday night using his light on his camera fone. We turned the lights off when we were in bed and shone the light on the hardest bit of my belly lol. It was so funny, bean was kicking so hard at the place wher the light hit my skin!! Although we tried it again last night and he wasn't having any of it!! Almost like he was wise to our little game lol! I love all the movements I'm feeling now, not always kicks but like multiple 'wobbles' of my belly almost. So so so amazing! Only 3 days left of 2nd tri for me!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hello all you beautiful ladies! I hope everyone is happy and loving their bumps!

Smiffy! Almost 3rd tri for you! Wow!! The 2nd tri seems to just fly by. I can't believe its very nearly October already. Have you bought many baby things yet? I have a few bits. Still have to think about a birth plan too. I really need to do some research on all the choices available. Still not sure about pain relief. I've heard so many pro's and cons for all methods. I need to pull my finger out and decide! Anyone else not started theirs yet?

I have been told about shining a light onto my bump too. Not had a go yet! Sounds like fun!

My beanie has been giving me some really good wallops recently. I had a couple of kicks the other night that stopped my breath! The movement has really changed in the last couple of weeks. Its not just little kicks now but great big ripples and wobbles. I can see it too! Its all real now and slightly scary!!

Does anyone read or sing to their bumps? I have started singing nursery rhymes to mine. When i'm alone, not at any other time, I don't want people in the supermarket thinking i'm a loony! (that is my secret!! :winkwink: )

I have booked myself in for a 4D scan too! In 3 weeks. I can't wait! I just hope bean will be in a good position on the day!

Also, welcome noodlejuice!! What a great name!!! :)

xx


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome noodlejuice - c'mon in!


----------



## mum2be2011

:wave: and welcome noodlejuice. The more the merrier :)


----------



## mum2be2011

Smiffy - not tried a torch on bump yet :( Jut mentioned it to other half and he said that it sounds cute and we will give it ago tonight when we go up to bed. Will let you know how bean reacts :)


----------



## jms895

26 weeks today! :dance:

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## Mystique26

:hi:

Hi ladies, some of us will be joining the 3rd tri soon and some are already in the 3rd tri. This is exciting. Hooray! Hope everything goes as smoothly for us all.


----------



## blessed

one more week for 3rd tri for me... it freaks me out to be honest.. lol I mean, I creep over there every now and then and all you hear about is mucus plugs and labor and all kinds of stuff that scares me right now... I mean, thats where the babies are born!! lol :) :dohh:


----------



## sar35

ive moved on to the 1st box of 3rd tri.... it seems like you are on those boxes for ages near the end


----------



## sar35

awww bless, gonna try this later x




smiffy85 said:


> Has anyone tried the torch on their bump yet?? I get emails every week from mothercare with updates on the baby and it said at 26 weeks the babys eyes should be open and should respond to light. Me and OH tried it on monday night using his light on his camera fone. We turned the lights off when we were in bed and shone the light on the hardest bit of my belly lol. It was so funny, bean was kicking so hard at the place wher the light hit my skin!! Although we tried it again last night and he wasn't having any of it!! Almost like he was wise to our little game lol! I love all the movements I'm feeling now, not always kicks but like multiple 'wobbles' of my belly almost. So so so amazing! Only 3 days left of 2nd tri for me!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## naomicourt

I tried the torch last night and baby moved over to where it was. :) so cute!!

I had the most vivid dream last night that I had a baby girl. I wonder if it will come true. :) 

xxx


----------



## justthestart

Girrrrlies! I thought this thread had been deleted! Yay I have found you all, how's everyone feeling? Xx


----------



## naomicourt

Welcome to Noodlejuice, I have updated the front page with your details. :flower:

Welcome back justthestart!! How are you?? Haven't heard from you in weeks.

I have a feeling that a lot of people have lost this thread since it moved over. 

:kiss:


----------



## justthestart

I'm good thanks Hun and how are you? I know I thought it had been deleted! How's the little yellow bump doing? Lots of kicks? My little pink one seems to be doing fine! I want to try the torch trick but would you believe we don't have a torch haha! X


----------



## naomicourt

I'm fine thanks. I have been having loads of braxton hicks though! :(

Baby is kicking lots and sometimes sticks a foot right out you can see it! soo strange. :haha:

Glad you and baby are doing well. Not long for us now, the last trimester usually goes really quickly! Especially with christmas to plan too :happydance:

I can't believe you don't have a torch! lol You had better buy one in case you have a power cut. :haha:


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies how is everyone today? Any exciting plans for the week-end? We are setting up :baby:'s nursery ---- so excited!!


----------



## mum2be2011

lovealittle that is so exciting. I loved setting the nursery up for our 1st baby. This time jellybean hasnt officially got a nursery as we are planning on moving 6-8 weeks after she is born so our original plan of putting both girls into the bigger bedroom has been put on hold as we are trying to sell our house. Jellybean will be in our room as planned for the 1st 5-6 months and if we are still in this house at that point then we will have to move rooms around but not decorate.

Had my 25 week appointment with the midwife today and I must say I have had it confirmed for the numerous time why I have chosen to have my baby 'out of area'. The community team here are useless and contradict everything the hospital say. We live on the border of 2 health trusts and I chose to have my 1st baby and this one at the 'other' hospital. The community midwives dont like this and dont give me the correct advice or guidance. 

At the appointment she did my blood pressure and commented that it was bang on and perfect (120/80). Something I find very hard to believe as I am under investigation at the hospital to find out why my blood pressure is consistently in my boots (80/53) she then went on to listen to babies heartbeat, check the fundal height and position of the baby. The useless cow (excuse my language ladies) didnt find the heartbeat but has claimed in my notes that it was 150-160 beats, she couldnt 'find' baby to comment on the position (i had told her that at my consultant appt last week she was breach and on the right hand side) and when she measured bump i am only measuring 22 weeks, a bit worrying when I am 25 weeks pregnant, and last week had an urgent scan to check the fluid levels as it was queried whether they were leaking or not. Midwife just brushed it off and stated that baby has plenty of time to make it up.

I managed to get my Hip form but she refused to give me my Mat B form as I am no longer employed. Long complicated story but I got fired last week as I have been off sick for 7 weeks. Apparently I am not entitled to this form as I dont have an employer and therefore dont need it to claim SMP. GRRR im so pissed off right now. Wish I could pack this house up, my OH and little girl and bugger off down south.

Sorry for the rant ladies but i needed to off load somewhere. :(


----------



## blessed

I hate doctors sometimes :( I know you will get the care you need mum2be! :hugs: and I'm sure baby is doing well :)


----------



## jms895

I have constant stitch with baby kicking me in side all the time :(

Gained loads of weight! :(

But soon be in 3rd Tri! :dance:


----------



## LittleMrs

Faff&fidget - I've been looking at options for ages. Checked out the birth centre and the hospital. Since it's our first we've decided to go with the hospital and maybe a stay in the birth centre afterwards for a few days. Also, I'm hoping to avoid drugs altogether - just too many cons, a lot of which are nausea and I'm really funny about things that make me feel sick. I'm not delusional - I know the chances of going all the way through without deciding that I need some serious pain relief are slim but I'll go as far as I can. Also OH reads to bump a couple of times a week (if we haven't collapsed into bed with exhaustion) but if a week goes by then she gets really mardy with him and won't kick or respond to him for a few days - little madam already. So they boh seem to enjoy it. 

When I read out loud bump goes nuts, as I discovered when reading 'Dracula' to a class earlier today and got pummelled so hard that I nearly had to stop.


----------



## ama

one week until we move ! been flat out ...found a lovely house tho so thats exciting..anyone done there gestational diabetes test yet ? i have mine this week ,the 2 hour one as i had gestational diabetes with my first pregnancy ,not really looking forward to it but needs to be done :) my stomach is now huuuuge with strangers coming up and saying am i due any day now ha :blush: its all baby tho i swear lol i hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxo


----------



## sar35

ama said:


> one week until we move ! been flat out ...found a lovely house tho so thats exciting..anyone done there gestational diabetes test yet ? i have mine this week ,the 2 hour one as i had gestational diabetes with my first pregnancy ,not really looking forward to it but needs to be done :) my stomach is now huuuuge with strangers coming up and saying am i due any day now ha :blush: its all baby tho i swear lol i hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxo

is the GD test standard or do they only do it if there are concerns? im not seeing my mw for another 2weeks


----------



## ama

oops i meant Glucose tolerance test ,me and my baby brain :haha:


----------



## ama

its standard here in australia x


----------



## LittleMrs

I got a two hr glucose tolerance test in a week and a half because my BMI is 34. Gonna be sooooo boring.

My baby doesn't seem to be moving this morning. OH keeps telling me I'm panicking.:cry:


----------



## smiffy85

Hello ladies happy weekend!! Yay! The weeks are flying by!! I've only 8 wks left at work with a week of half term in between. Can't believe I'm nearly in 3rd tri - its crazy, scary and mental all at the same time.

Faff - I'v used the birth plan off of the hipp organic baby club as a template and just ticked the boxes. It was good as there were a few things on there I hadn't thought and would probably have forgotten to mention if I just did one myself. I just googled birth plan templates and that one came up. There are also essential baby equipment and hospital checklists to download on there too. Found them really usefull and have put them in my bounty wallet with my notes. 

I went to a health in pregnancy class last wknd too (dunno if i said so in the wk so apologise if I am repeating myself lol - baby brain) and the midwife said at this stage we should all be carrying our notes everywhere with us in case something happens like we faint or something. So Iv made sure my TA knows I have them with me in case anything happens at school and I'm also gonna give her my OH's contact details in case of emergency. Now bean has a good chance of survival if he does decide to come early I want to be as prepared as poss to give him and me the bestt chance!! If that sounds a bit morbid lol I apologise!!

Had a the odd BH contraction over the past few days (I think) and they are a little unconfortable. But expecting them to get more frequent now. 

Glad everyone is enjoying interacting with their jellybeans. I have tried singing to mine and he seems to kick most when I sing twinkle twinkle little star lol. I'm always singing and reading children's stories at work anyway so he gets lots of input all day. Might get OH to start too as his interaction usually involved blowing raspberries on my tummy lol.

Sorry to hear of your crap MW experience mum2be and also the job. That's really crap for you. Hope your ok.

Wow what a long message lol - and I wrote it in quick reply. Didn't realise I had so much to tell you ladies!! Lots of hugs for the yummy mummys and jellybeans xxx


----------



## naomicourt

I hope everyones glucose tests come back ok. :flower:

I have got my next appointment on Monday which will be another blood test to check iron levels. :( I hate blood tests. 

My back has been giving me some problems recently, really aches and cracks when I walk. :cry: I am going ask my midwife about this on Monday to see if anything can be done about it. Not sure if my pelvis is out of line as I have pain down below as well. :( 

On a happier note baby's room is almost finished now, just got to wait for my husband to make the cotbed. All clothes are washed & ironed and in the wardrobe :happydance:

I have written my birth plan and started packing my bag, I know it's still early but you just never know! :haha:


----------



## lovealittle1

mum2b2011 - Hope the house sells for you:thumbup: Sorry about the bad appt with the midwife. :hugs:

I am pretty sure that is the test I get on Tuesday. I have to drink some orange drink and then wait an hour and then get blood taken. Knowing how slowly my hospital works I probably won't get those results for over a month anyway:wacko:

I have been having loads of B&H's. Seems everytime I work a bit too hard they come. I did a bunch of hoursework yesterday and they were getting very annoying. DH said no more bathroom cleaning for me now:happydance: 

Naomi -yay for nursery being finished:happydance: will you post piccies?

Double digits for me tomorrow!!


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies!

So I weighed myself on mums scales and it seems i have gained less than i thought.... but need to confirm at the MWs in 2 week.

Getting mega indegestion and major probs with a trapped nerve in my back :(

Hope your all well! I just had fab spicy fajitas YUMMY!


----------



## Jolene

mmmmmmm fajitas! I've been getting heartburn for the last 2 days. I'm sure it didn't start this early when I was pregnant with my son :( I don't think spicy foods is going to help with the indigestion Jms, lol.

Does everyone get braxton hicks? I don't recall having that with my son and I don't think I've had that yet this time round. I've had some pains occasionally but will I know when they're bh?


----------



## jojo-m

I had loads brax hicks both last time and this time, they don't hurt just uncomfortable and uterus goes really tight and hard, usually for 30 secs or so, you prob had them at some point I'm sure x


----------



## blessed

my braxton hicks hurt :(


----------



## lauren-kate

naomicourt - I keep getting an urge to wash all of her things, but OH says I need to wait til later, as I'll just moan that I need to do them all again in a few weeks!

Is anyone else thinking about having a homebirth?


----------



## Mystique26

I get BH too. I think more often now that with DD. BTW, when does 3rd tri officially start? 27 weeks or 28 weeks? Im confused...:shrug:


----------



## jms895

I am not getting many bh this time as of yet xx


----------



## smiffy85

Morning all! Last day of 2nd tri for me!! 27 wks tomorrow so wil be moving on over to the scary world of birth and labour stories in the 3rd tri forum lol! xxx


----------



## naomicourt

lovealittle1 said:


> mum2b2011 - Hope the house sells for you:thumbup: Sorry about the bad appt with the midwife. :hugs:
> 
> I am pretty sure that is the test I get on Tuesday. I have to drink some orange drink and then wait an hour and then get blood taken. Knowing how slowly my hospital works I probably won't get those results for over a month anyway:wacko:
> 
> I have been having loads of B&H's. Seems everytime I work a bit too hard they come. I did a bunch of hoursework yesterday and they were getting very annoying. DH said no more bathroom cleaning for me now:happydance:
> 
> Naomi -yay for nursery being finished:happydance: will you post piccies?
> 
> Double digits for me tomorrow!!

I will put some pictures on as soon as the cot is finished. :)

xx


----------



## naomicourt

Is anybody else nesting? I just can't stop cleaning and sorting things out. I feel as though I have got OCD!!


----------



## Samaraj

Hey everyone, Just saying bye for now and see you all in 3rd Tri soon xxx


----------



## ama

im cleaning like a woman gone mad or something ,mind you it could be because im moving and want everything to go well :) i dont think i nested till 30 weeks plus with my first


----------



## blessed

no nesting here :( but thats because we're living with the in-laws at the moment :wacko: we should be moving out within the next 2 months, and by then I'll probably be too huge to do any kind of nesting! lol


----------



## Lostunicorn

Evening ladies,

I'm 27 weeks today:happydance: so off to 3rd Trimester (Naomicourt will there be a 3rd trimester January Jellybeans thread or will it still be this one?)...scary.

Sorry for not being on here much, I've been trying to sort out the house ready to decorate Jellybean's room, bit of an epic task! Has anyone else found that the exhaustion and nausea have returned? :sad2: Jellybean is very active and then will have a quiet day which scares me but the next day she's moving like crazy again, kinda feels like she's trying to swim in there.

I have another 10 weeks at work, 11 if you include half term.

Mum2be2011 Sorry to hear about the crap midwife app and your job. Sending lots of :hug:

A couple of questions before I disappear into sorting out stuff again, has anyone else not been weighted since their 8 week appointment and is the glucose test a standard one as as far as I know I'm not having this.

Cheers Ladies and hope all is well with you and bumps x


----------



## LittleMrs

Lostunicorn - yes, yes and more yes. 

I didn't originally have morning sickness but I feel sick every morning now. My bump will also have a quiet day and I'll be terrified that something is wrong then the next day she'll be kicking so hard that I'm breathless. I have also been trying to sort out the house so I can get to the baby's room and it is a totally mammoth task - I find myself procrastinating so I don't have to. 

I have 11 weeks left including half term too - 10 if I don't include half term (but I will because then, when the week flies by it'll be a pleasant 'surprise' when I'm a week closer). It's nice to know that someone else who works in a school is leaving it as late as me to go off - I was getting a bit worried.


----------



## jms895

All you nesters can come clean my house :flower:


----------



## abstersmum

i work in a school and will finish on my due date if i last that long. i just had to have 3 weeks off because i was ill but starting to feel better now just looking forward to half term


----------



## lovealittle1

jms895 said:


> All you nesters can come clean my house :flower:

Mine too :haha:

I was so excited to set up :baby:'s nursery today and now I can't be bothered :shrug: Maybe after roast dinner and pumpkin pie I will find some energy.


----------



## lovealittle1

lovealittle1 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> All you nesters can come clean my house :flower:
> 
> Mine too :haha:
> 
> I was so excited to set up :baby:'s nursery today and now I can't be bothered :shrug: Maybe after roast dinner and pumpkin pie I will find some energy.Click to expand...

I've got 9 weeks left at work now:happydance: Last day is Dec. 3 - so excited to be off already!


----------



## blessed

Ooooo! PUMPKIN PIE!! *drools* :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Does someone want to revise and do my Strategy exam a week tomorrow :( I would rather clean! :rofl:


----------



## Disneydancr

naomicourt said:


> Welcome to Noodlejuice, I have updated the front page with your details. :flower:
> 
> Welcome back justthestart!! How are you?? Haven't heard from you in weeks.
> 
> I have a feeling that a lot of people have lost this thread since it moved over.
> 
> :kiss:

OOH! May I be added too? Please, pretty please?


----------



## pinkie77

I want to nest but I haven't got the energy still :(

It's all got to be done soon though, not long before the decs will be going up! Although I'm tempted to put them up early to hide the cobwebs :haha:

Hope everyone is well


----------



## ama

:cloud9::cloud9:im in 3rd tri today:happydance: woohoo!


----------



## jms895

Congrats Ama!


----------



## jojo-m

wow so many now in 3rd tri, congrats to you all, only one more milestone now which is the birth lol. About 9 days left for me til 3rd tri. Looking forward to being 30 weeks, that was when it all started to seem very real and very soon for me last time.

Been busy baking buns with ds so having a nice cup of tea with my feet up now. What are you girls up to? x

p.s just noticed my ticker, 100 days to go woo hoo!


----------



## mum2be2011

Lostunicorn said:


> A couple of questions before I disappear into sorting out stuff again, has anyone else not been weighted since their 8 week appointment and is the glucose test a standard one as as far as I know I'm not having this.

Hi Lostunicorn, I havent been weighed either by my community midwife or by the consultant at the hospital either. I didnt in my last pregnancy the whole way through. I think it depends on your area. A friend of mine was weighed at every appointment so im thinking we should be weighed. I asked last pregnancy and they told me that they dont weigh people routinely they go by looking at your size and only weigh if you appear to have put alot of weight on (bullshit and lazy if you ask me, horrible community midwife team again. sorry for the language :blush:) I have only weighed myself at home since my booking appointment and my weight has dropped by 11 lbs but has come back up now and I am still 2 lb lighter than pre-pregnancy.

As far as I am aware you have to meet a set criteria for the Glucose tolerance test (you do in our trust although it may differ across the country). If you have a BMI over 30, proven PCOS, family history of diabetes or previous gestational diabetes. I know there are more but these are the only ones I can remember. I have my GTT this Friday as I have PCOS and have had issues with low blood sugar before.

Sorry for the long reply, hope this helps x


----------



## Jolene

I was also wondering why my doc hasn't weighed me. At my last appointment he said we'd check weight and make sure baby has grown, etc. I thought he was talking about my weight so I hopped on the scale and said this is the first time he's weighing me this pregnancy. Well he was actually talking about the baby's weight :blush: lol. He said it wasn't necessary to weigh in every time anymore. I forgot to ask why. I remember he weighed me when I was pregnant with my son, at every consultation.


----------



## naomicourt

Hi ladies,

I had my antenatal check up today and my fundus is measuring 3cm bigger!! I was 31cm and I am only 28 weeks. Getting a bit scared now that this baby is going to be huuuge! lol

I have now got some pictures of the baby's room all finished! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mum2be2011

naomicourt - your nursery looks gorgeous. There is only one thing missing now to make it complete and that is your baby. 

Congratulations and well done on such a fantastic nursery. :)


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Congrats to all the ladies that have moved to 3rd tri!!! There will be more of us there very soon.. Jojo and Jolene, we'll all be moving together!!

Naomi, your nursery is beautiful. I think I have nursery envy!!

I hope all you lovely ladies are feeling good. I'm good. Although feeling a little tired. Jelly bean is very active now. I like to sit and watch my bump move. Sometimes I see a little pointy bit stick out, like a foot or an elbow. 

Is anyone noticing a pattern of movements yet?


xx


----------



## ama

wow beautiful nursery naomi ! :) well done indeed


----------



## jms895

Looks lovely Naomi! :thumbup:


----------



## smiffy85

Fab nursery naomi, I'm just keeping an eye on ebay waiting to see if I win some curtains for bean's room. Just some neutral ones as I thought 45 quid for a pair from mothercare was far too expensive!! Just need a few more bits and bobs now and bean's room will be done. Got a massive bag of clothes for a tenner from a friend's sister in law yesterday too. All new born and 0-3 stuff so got some sorting to do but am gonna save it till half term. Only 8 weeks of work left (9 with half term) cos I finish on 3rd dec too!! Counting it down day by day and this week only got till thurs with critters as its inset on friday!!! Yay!

Really felt big and uncomfortable for the first time at work today and was totally drained when I got home. Some workmates mentioned they thought I'd had a growth spurt this wknd too! Managed to make me and OH some tea and have just loafed around on the sofa otherwise! 

In third tri now too. Have left my camera at school over the wknd and meant to get it today but it means I didn't manage to get a 26 wk pic grrr. Will try and remember it for tomorrow night, I would like you lot to give me an opinion on bean and bumps growth over the past wk or so lol!

Hugs xxxx


----------



## MrsPhez

I wondered where the jellybeans went! Great to find you all again after a trouble free 2nd tri. Today is my move into 3rd tri . The reality is sinking in now!


----------



## Jolene

Faff&Fidget and Jojo...... only 99 days left until EDD :yipee: We have made it to double digits!!!!!! When I would tell my dh how many days left the ticker said, he would always say it's too many and I must tell him when it's under 100 so I woke him at 1:00 this morning to tell him, lol. :haha:


----------



## Jolene

Naomi, I love your nursery. Looks like such a peaceful place for baby, awww.


----------



## jojo-m

Gorgeous nursery Naomi! 

Jolene & Faff woo hoo to our 99 days, as if you woke up dh to tell him that early lol, hope he showed sufficient excitement! 

Gpoing to try get a new bump pic up, so exciting seeing all the growing bumps! x


----------



## jms895

2 days till 3rd tri for me! Scary how quick its going!

This is where we start to huff and puff and waddle :haha:


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hi folks... hope eveyone is doing well!
Love the nursery Naomi. 

I'm desperate to be in 3rd Tri now... I feel like I'm in a transition period right now. It doesn't feel totally right to be in the 2nd Tri forum anymore and I find myself lurking in 3rd Tri... I was exactly the same at about 12 weeks in moving over the 2nd Tri!

So impatient!

I'm on countdown to a 2 week break from work in November (Nursery Time!!) and then it will only be 4 weeks until Christmas and Mat Leave!! Hurray!!!

Asda Baby Event starts today... gonna see if I can get me some bargains!! 
25 week appt tomorrow too... It's been so long since the 16 week one!


----------



## beccybobeccy

oooh "falcon" has gone up to an eggplant


----------



## Central Perk

Gorgeous Nursery! I love the cot.

Third trimester for me tomorrow...whoo hoo!!

This is my final bump picture before I start third tri!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/phoebebo/Bump265October005.jpg


----------



## naomicourt

Thank you everyone for their lovely comments on my nursery. :flower:

I just had to share with everyone that my Daughter had her first hair cut today!! She was so good and they gave us a couple of her curls which got cut off. I really didn't want to do it in a way but her hair was growing uneven so it did need a trim.


----------



## pinkie77

Aww well done to your daughter Naomi (and you too, I have big girls so I do understand)

Her hair will grow much thicker and more even now, I remember having to do that with DD2 what seems like a very long time ago now! 

Actually I'm being a wimp over my oldest's hair, keep putting off booking her an appointment cos I don't want her to have her hair cut off :blush: She's 13 and it's down to her waist, so thick and in lovely condition but she wants a bob :( I've never had a problem with my kids dressing etc how they want (within reason of course) but I'm really having trouble with this :(

I love your nursery too btw :thumbup:

Congrats to everyone reaching milestones this week - I'm 27 weeks tomorrow eeeek! It's going tooooooo fast :(


----------



## lovealittle1

Lovely nursery Naomi and cute pics of daugther. 

Congrats to all the ladies that are down to double digits and on to 3rd tri! 

I just had my glucose test done. That orange drink is absolutely terrible. I wonder if anyone has ever barfed it all up - I think I was pretty close!


----------



## blessed

lovealittle1 said:


> Lovely nursery Naomi and cute pics of daugther.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies that are down to double digits and on to 3rd tri!
> 
> I just had my glucose test done. That orange drink is absolutely terrible. I wonder if anyone has ever barfed it all up - I think I was pretty close!

Oh my goodness.... i'm terrified of my GTT! I'm going to ask my doctor if I can just eat a whole bag of starburst candy or something... I still get so nauseous, even when drinking water! So if I barf it all up.... I'm hoping I wont be the first.. lol


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hello beautiful mummies to be!

Centralperk and Jojo.. your bumps are lovely!!! 

Lol @ Jolene for waking your hubby up to tell him about the 99 days..Brilliant!! 

I think my OH is getting a little bored of the constant excitement :( I got him a book for Expectant Dads a few weeks ago. Its written by men so is a little easier for them to understand... :winkwink: I asked him yesterday to start reading it as there are things he needs to know. He said that I was going on too much and it was just like white noise to him.. I know he's happy about the baby but sometimes I feel like i'm the only one that is actually excited about it.. :cry: Ho humm.. maybe its me being a little over sensitive at the minute.. 

Anyway.. bean is being very wriggly during the early hours and seems to be responding to my touch, which is lovely. I spend so much time with my hand on my tummy without realising!!

On the down side, I have trapped wind ( TMI ?? ), a varicose vein and bending down is getting harder!! I feel like i've aged about 40 years!!

Sweet dreams all you lovely ladies!!

xx


----------



## mum2be2011

Congrats to all the ladies now in double figures and for those moving over to 3rd trimester.

I know its nothing to do with this pregnany but I have got to share this with you ladies. I am so proud and excited right now, a right little proud mummy moment. Our little girl who is 11 months old took her 1st unaided steps tonight :happydance:. Not once but 7 times in all. She looked so proud with herself, and kept showing us how clever she was :D


----------



## blessed

mum2be2011 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies now in double figures and for those moving over to 3rd trimester.
> 
> I know its nothing to do with this pregnany but I have got to share this with you ladies. I am so proud and excited right now, a right little proud mummy moment. Our little girl who is 11 months old took her 1st unaided steps tonight :happydance:. Not once but 7 times in all. She looked so proud with herself, and kept showing us how clever she was :D

So cute! Congrats to your little girl!


----------



## Jolene

Mum2be, what a proud mommy moment! There are so many things you forget seeing your children do but that is def not one of them. It's one of the cutest things they'll ever do too. Can't believe you have an 11 month old! Wow, brave girl!


----------



## Central Perk

Aw that's amazing! What a clever little girl. My son didn't start walking until he was 16 months!

Well here it is third trimester. What is everyone doing as I couldn't see anybody in the third trimester section?


----------



## jms895

Mum to be - so cute well done to your LO x


----------



## naomicourt

Aww well done to your daughter being such a clever girl mum2be2011. She is very young to start walking! No wonder you are so proud. :) x


----------



## Neko

mum2be2011 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies now in double figures and for those moving over to 3rd trimester.
> 
> I know its nothing to do with this pregnany but I have got to share this with you ladies. I am so proud and excited right now, a right little proud mummy moment. Our little girl who is 11 months old took her 1st unaided steps tonight :happydance:. Not once but 7 times in all. She looked so proud with herself, and kept showing us how clever she was :D

awww. Congrats to your daughter. She's going to keep you much busier now.


Faff&Fidget, I feel your pain on the bending over thing. I was trying to bend over to get my son's winter clothes out of a tote, but after a couple of minutes, I just couldn't stand bending over anymore. I feel old and fat.


----------



## smiffy85

Hey ladies! Is anyone else suffering with sciatica? I keep getting in down my right *hmm hmm* bum cheek and thigh! Its so annoying and makes me limp like an old person. 

I agree with the bending down thing. When you work in a reception class you are constantly up and down to the kids and sitting with them and also picking up stuff from the floor and I'm finding it more and more difficult now. Also tend to make a noise whenever I go from a sitting to a standing position lol. So funny and my OH keeps giggling at me. 

Finally remembered my camera last night so have attached a pic of me this week at end of 2nd tri/beg of 3rd tri!! So exciting altho I have only had a little mosey on the 3rd tri forum so far as its a bit scary all those worrying about labour topics hehehe!

Anyway here's me at 19 weeks and then this week at 27 +1:
 



Attached Files:







19 wks (2).jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0









27 wks (5).jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jms895

Smiffy I got a trapped nerve its awful :nope:


----------



## Jolene

Very cute Smiffy!!

I know what you ladies mean about bending over. I shave my legs in the shower and it's not so easy anymore :(


----------



## LittleMrs

Hehe - 3rd tri in the morning for me.:happydance:

Just asked OH what tomorrow is and he said 'tomorrow is the day we officially enter the third trimester'. So proud. I was worried that maybe he would be getting a little bored by the whole pregnancy thing so I've been trying all the way through not to talk about it too much but it's getting a little dfficult to contain. I won't talk about it at work because a colleague I'm close to is having fertility problems an started treatment today and it wouldn't be fair to her to talk about it at work and I don't want to bore my friends or OH so it's pretty much just you ladies I rant to. It's really nice to b able to see other people feeling excited about their pregnancies at the same stage as me as well. Anyway - just wanted to say enjoyed being in second trimester with you all - bring on the third! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

I fell down the stairs today. :-( Luckily i slipped down on my bottom though and didn't hit my bump at all. I bumped my head at the bottom so have a sore head and bottom. :cry:

I did call my midwife to check if everything should be ok and she said as long as I feel baby move and that I don't have any cramping or bleeding I should be fine. Baby has been moving lots which is a relief. I know it is very protected inside me but, I still can't help worrying.


----------



## Jolene

Oh no Naomi you silly girl. Glad to hear baby is moving a lot but it is still worrying, isn't it? If you don't have peace of mind you should probably just go for a check up, it will put your mind at ease. :hugs:


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Naomi! Hope your ok?

I did that the other week, luckily I wasnt carrying Caine and I landed on my ass but thought I had broken my toe :(

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## lovealittle1

:hugs: Naomi - glad to hear that you and baby are ok. It is really scary falling:hugs:


----------



## blessed

Naomi glad you and LO are okay!


----------



## millward329

Hi Smithy,

Not having the trapped nerve thing but after a busy day in reception and the small chairs my glute muscles in my bum and thigh are so tight I limp around too. Liking the bump....think mine has had a growth spurt this week as really tight and got first stretch mark : ( Have you told the parents yet, think my set must know but no-one has said anything. I'm think of telling them when they come to parent's evening in a couple of weeks. You gonna be Mary in the Nativity? It would be cool except we may give a live performance!


----------



## LittleMrs

I had a terrible observation at work today - well, not terrible but satisfactory, which might as well be terrible. Tried to be positive during my feedback but ended up crying - could almost see the 'silly pregnant woman' facial expression. Fair comment though, I guess, considering I wouldn't normally have cried. Bad day today.:cry:

Naomi - Am now feeling tearfully sympathetic for you and your fall. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sar35

one of our reception children kicked another ta in the stomach today, bloody glad it wasnt me! although i did get knocked in the playground, 2 kids came crashing into me it was an accident, cant wait to go on leave


----------



## hodbert

Hey Ladies!!

Hope you are all good, how many of us are in 3rd tri now? It's crazy in there with so many labour posts! Eek!

Naomi, glad you and baby are ok, maybe you should start going down the stairs on your bum :haha: !


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm in third tri today. Not been in the forums tho - I figure we'll all be in the third tri soon then we'll talk about labour and stuff together. No need to scare myself yet.


----------



## hodbert

Lol! I generally stick to the nursery/craft threads as thats what I'm doing a lot of at the moment! Also find the information on changing bags/buggies/furniture helpful as well as what to pack in hospital bag. I like reading some of the labour stories but at the moment I can't really relate to all those trying to bring labour on, bouncing on birthing balls etc!


----------



## smiffy85

:hugs: jms! Total sympathy over the trapped nerve! Mine is driving me mad lol.

Millward - a lot of staff have joked that we should do a 'vicar of dibley style' live nativity this year lol. Funnily enough I'm not so keen lol. And I know what you mean about the chairs. I've started to sit on my big desk chair now and can just wheel it over to the tables where the kids are working. We've got an inset tomorrow so no kiddlywinks YAY!!! Lol. I do like my class although can't believe how small and immature they are. After a year training up a class its a shock to go back to the beginning again isn't it?!?! My parents do know as it would be hard to hide my bump now. I was thinking of confirming it at parents eve properly and reassuring them that the teacher lined up to take my place is fantastic and I trust him with the class totally. 

Little Mrs - :hugs: to you too. I hate being observed, I always get so so nervous. Hope you start to feel better about it soon. In the meantime get some chocolate hehehe!

Naomi - glad to hear you and your jellybean are ok. I haven't fell over yet but the way my leg keeps giving out with the sciatica I feel it may happen anytime soon. Bet it was scary but its good that the MW reassured you and jellybean is kicking lots.

My little mr bean is laying in a very peculiar position and seems to be kicking downwards into my bum and *hmm hmm* foof area. Feels rather odd and the kicks are such that my tummy doesn't move, I can just feel downward pop like kicks. He's an active little fella at the minute!!

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## naomicourt

Thank you everyone for all your lovely comments. :flower:

I have taken it easy today just to be on the safe side and everything seems to be fine. :) 

Maybe thats a good idea hodbert! :haha:


----------



## jms895

Dont be scared about the births ladies :hugs: be positive its a great experience! Just keep calm xxx


----------



## Mystique26

Its been 7 years and about 2 months since I last experienced labour with DD. It was tough but all worth it. And I'd be willing to d it again for bubs. :kiss:


----------



## jms895

I agree dont listen to all the horror stories :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

I told my DH last night that I don't know why I'm feeling nervous about a caesar this time round. I can remember shortly after my son's birth telling him how amazing the experience was and I can't wait to go through it again!

I love the 3rd trimester threads. I find myself more over there than in the 2nd tri. Like Hodbert, I also love looking at other's nurseries for inspiration and ideas. I'm loving doing mine!


----------



## LittleMrs

I've noticed that the stories people tell me are getting a lot more positive now. Before about 20 wks they were all doom and gloom horror stories but now they're more along the lines of 'it's not as bad as you think it will be.' which is reassuring, I guess. I've been told it's all rather surreal- a bit like getting married- like it's happening to someone else. I can probably cope with that. Not that we've got much choice at this stage- lol.


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs - yes thats right, its very surreal and like its not you if you know what I mean. It usually starts ok and gets harder so its a gradual build up but believe me, yes it hurts but not as much as I had thought. But the pain is a good pain as each contraction you are close to meeting your gorgeous baby! :) Just keep calm and breathe, dont scream or shout, I would really say that is the best advice anyone can give you. And keep as active as possible to speed it up xx


----------



## smiffy85

Where is everyone today?? My sciatica is driving me mad. Went for a walk today in the woods and ended up hobbling by the end of it :( Was trying hard not to pull faces or shout everytime I got a twang down my bum! Grrr. 

Hows everyone else?? I'm home alone tonight as the OH has gone out with a few of his mates xxx


----------



## blessed

Bah Humbug for sciatica! :( No fun!


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hello hello you beautiful blooming ladies! I hope you're all well :) 

I am on here late tonight. Internet is playing up.. grrr.. Just been catching up on the gossip i've missed..

Naomi, I hope you're feeling better after your little fall :hugs: We have a stupid curved step at the bottom of our stairs and twice i've stepped onto the tiniest slither of stair and slipped. Luckily it is at the bottom and the wall and my knees have teamed up to stop me from going anywhere! Which is good for me but not so good for the knees!

Smiffy, I hope your sciatica clears up soon. I bet its getting on your nerves. (see what I did there... that was a poor attempt at a joke.. Sorry.. I know.. it was terrible :dohh:)

Blessed, I have to say that your picture makes me giggle, every time I see it! I love your expression! Brilliant!!

I popped over to 3rd tri for a peek.. and quickly popped out again! Scary stuff!! It makes it so much more real when you read the stories in there. I know its coming but I am loving 2nd tri so much i'm trying to stretch it out!!

Mind you, I know its real.. bean is really wriggly this week! She seems to have a thing for doing star jumps on my bladder!! And i'm sure she keeps pushing my belly button out. Cheeky little madam she is already!!

Take care ladies!!

x x


----------



## jms895

OMG I have eaten so much junk over the last week, and I mean like loads :blush:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## hodbert

Seems weird to hear you all freaking out about 3rd tri as I've been over there for 2 weeks now! :blush: We've been doing more work in nursery today, hung my homemade bunting and stuck the wall decals, it's all coming together :happydance: !! I tell you though, walking isn't fun at all anymore, even when its not very far at all! I can a pain in my hip that just hits me every now and again and I feel like I could fall over! That and I'm constantly short of breath, its all good fun! We've got friends and fmaily coming to visit over the next month so who knows what I'll be like when I'm sightseeing with them! :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Aww my friend had her baby girl tonight :) 1oz off 9 pounds and a 4 hour labour :cloud9:


----------



## blessed

Thanks Faff! :) I'm a total weirdo at times lol


----------



## Jolene

Hodbert, stunning profile pic, I love your bump!


----------



## hodbert

Jolene said:


> Hodbert, stunning profile pic, I love your bump!

Aw thanks Jolene!! Ur butterflies are getting a lot of love on the forum! :thumbup:


----------



## lovealittle1

Very cute pic hodbert:thumbup:

Congrats to your friend Jade on her baby girl. What is baby's name?

Happy Thanksgiving to any fellow Canadians on here

3rd tri for me tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## hodbert

lovealittle1 said:


> Very cute pic hodbert:thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to your friend Jade on her baby girl. What is baby's name?
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to any fellow Canadians on here
> 
> 3rd tri for me tomorrow:happydance:

Ooh yey another JB joining us in 3rd tri! Can't believe we're all there now and that there are JUNE threads in 1st tri!! Scary!!


----------



## blessed

There's June threads already started?! wow! Our time is really coming up huh??? Eeek!


----------



## LittleMrs

JUNE!?! Wow. We must be getting close then. Still feels like ages away - thankfully - it's all getting real REALLY quickly! Breathlessness and getting woken by kicking and the need to pee.


----------



## jms895

My friend called her baby Gracie :D


----------



## Neko

3rd Trimester for me too. Where did all those weeks go?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Time does seem o be flying doesn't it, not been on in ages and wanted to say hi :hi:


----------



## lovealittle1

3rd tri today :happydance:


----------



## jms895

:wohoo:


----------



## jojo-m

yay those of you now in 3rd tri, I'm officially there on weds, which means faff and Jolene are too! I keep popping over there, dipping the old toe in!

I got my cot up and bumper on today, just need my quilt to arrive and get a few other bits before the nursery is finished, its coming on lovely. I've got a spare scan next week, well I've volunteered my bump to be scanned for training Dr's and medical staff anyway. I'm quite happy to have another look at baby and hopefully confirm for a 3rd time its still a girl lol. I wonder if they will do a birth weight estimate?? I'm sure if a woman was being scanned at my stage (will be 28 weeks) then it would most likely be for a growth scan!

Quite happy not to have been getting cramp this time round, used to get awful leg cramps from 24 weeks with ds. How are all you ladies doing?
x


----------



## naomicourt

I haven't had any leg cramps either and I got them really bad with my daughter! Weird! No heart burn either! Maybe I shouldn't of said anything as I probably will get them now! Lol

Baby seems to have turned as I am not getting as breathless as I was and my lungs and ribs feel so much better. :) 

I have almost put on a stone now! :blush:


----------



## jojo-m

Only a stone that's good! I'm pretty sure I eclipsed that was was 1 stone 1 lb gain at 26 weeks (last week)

maybe we will be lucky and bypass the cramps this time? Lol watch us both suffer tonight now! Not long now naomi, once you pass 30 weeks it flys doesn't it? X


----------



## hodbert

I'm not getting cramps as such but terrible back ache and hip pain :( And as for weight gain - I put on 26lb now! Eek! Here's hoping it magincally falls off when baby is born, I'm not big on exercise! :dohh:


----------



## jms895

I think I have gained about 18/19 pound now!
:blush:
Just had a fry up and big galaxy


----------



## blessed

I've gained about 15 pounds myself :wacko:


----------



## lovealittle1

I've gained 20 lbs at 27 weeks. I went on this site called "I am pregnant" and it said based on my pre pregnancy weight and height I should gain 33 lbs so I am going with that figure.:thumbup:


----------



## LittleMrs

I'd put on 3lb from my 8 wk weight in as of two weeks ago, since I was hefty to begin with I'm all good with that - baby is replacing fat is all. Had my hair cut today - 2 and a half ft off in one go, so with any luck I might be on minus figures now. 
I haven't had leg cramps yet but I do have restless legs at night and my skin is much more sensitive than it usually is (and it's pretty damn sensitive to start with). Time seems to be dragging at the moment - I'm counting on all you second time mums being right about time flying after 30 wks.


----------



## Central Perk

Urgh! I am at 1 stone & 4lb gain! It all dropped off quickly last time, so here's hoping!

Chronic chronic heartburn..hideous, after everything I eat and drink.


----------



## naomicourt

It really will go quick now especially when you have things to plan like Halloween, then guy Fawkes and Christmas. Before you know baby will be here! So exciting!!!

I have been cleaning out the kitchen cupboards this week and sorting room for bottles, soothers and space on the worktop for the steriliser.

I have also set up the Moses basket in my bedroom. :)

It's my little girls 2nd birthday on Saturday and we are having a little party for her on Friday and I am making a peppa pig birthday cake. I must be mad! Lol

If that wasn't enough I have also got to bake the Christmas cake this weekend and I am going to start wrapping Christmas presents. 

As you can tell, I do like to be organised. Ha ha. 

Xx


----------



## hodbert

Wow Naomi you are organised! Hope ur little girls party goes well, and bravo for the cake making! I was saying to a friend the other day I'm going to have that to look forward, shame I'm a terrible baker! I need to get practising I think!

Well annoyed today as went to docs for a scan and then results as doc thought my fundal measurement was quite big, and when we got there they said the girl who booked us in for scan had done it wrong and so we cldnt have it today. It's like the 3rd or 4th time our appointment has been wrong for whatever reason and nobody contacted us yet again. It's just so annoying as I don't have a car to get there and train/bus would take over an hour so hubby takes time off work for nothing! Grr!!! :growlmad:


----------



## mum2be2011

naomicourt said:


> It's my little girls 2nd birthday on Saturday and we are having a little party for her on Friday and I am making a peppa pig birthday cake. I must be mad! Lol

Hope your little girl has a fantastic birthday. My little girl is 1 this Saturday :happydance: We are off to Blueplanet Aquarium with friends and their little boy who is 19 months old. Not having a party as such but we are having party food back at the house afterwards for her and nursery are doing a party for her on Thursday.


----------



## naomicourt

mum2be2011 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> It's my little girls 2nd birthday on Saturday and we are having a little party for her on Friday and I am making a peppa pig birthday cake. I must be mad! Lol
> 
> Hope your little girl has a fantastic birthday. My little girl is 1 this Saturday :happydance: We are off to Blueplanet Aquarium with friends and their little boy who is 19 months old. Not having a party as such but we are having party food back at the house afterwards for her and nursery are doing a party for her on Thursday.Click to expand...


Aww our daughters share the same birthday. How weird is that.

I hope you all have a lovely time. :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Well annoyed today as went to docs for a scan and then results as doc thought my fundal measurement was quite big, and when we got there they said the girl who booked us in for scan had done it wrong and so we cldnt have it today. It's like the 3rd or 4th time our appointment has been wrong for whatever reason and nobody contacted us yet again. It's just so annoying as I don't have a car to get there and train/bus would take over an hour so hubby takes time off work for nothing! Grr!!! :growlmad:

You poor thing! That is so annoying especially as your husband has to take the time off work! Lets hope they get it right next time.

My fundal measurement was too big too so I might have to have a growth scan soon. So scared I'm cooking a 10lber!! lol :haha:


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Good evening ladies :) How is everyone today?

I am tired. Been stripping the paper off the walls in the spare room, ready for painting. It will be LO's nursery when she moves out of our room. :)

Hodbert, I can't believe they messed up your scan appointment! I would be so mad! 

Jojo and Jolene!! 3r tri for us as of tomorrow! Wow.. 2nd tri has flown by! I hope to be there with you all the way to the end of our journeys!

I had been told that it does fly by after 30 weeks. I'm just not looking forward to the tiredness, or the aches and pains.. but it will all be worth it!

When did you ladies have your first fundal measurement taken? I have not had my bump measured yet :( I'm hoping midwife does it at my next meeting on Tues..
x x


----------



## hodbert

I know I was fuming, but apart from venting my preg hormones all over the doctor when it really wasnt her fault, what can you do? And naomi - I know what you mean about the big baby! I'm only 4ft10 and *was* quite slim so I'm freaking out! Hubby was 9lb when he was born so the chances are a good thing....epidural here I come!:haha:


----------



## jms895

Ahhh just got home! So knackered been out since 6am 
Car knackered again as OH's van, both clutches gone how much bad luck? It doesnt rain it pours for me :(


----------



## Disneydancr

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! double digits! Getting SO close!


----------



## naomicourt

Faff&Fidget said:


> Good evening ladies :) How is everyone today?
> 
> I am tired. Been stripping the paper off the walls in the spare room, ready for painting. It will be LO's nursery when she moves out of our room. :)
> 
> Hodbert, I can't believe they messed up your scan appointment! I would be so mad!
> 
> Jojo and Jolene!! 3r tri for us as of tomorrow! Wow.. 2nd tri has flown by! I hope to be there with you all the way to the end of our journeys!
> 
> I had been told that it does fly by after 30 weeks. I'm just not looking forward to the tiredness, or the aches and pains.. but it will all be worth it!
> 
> When did you ladies have your first fundal measurement taken? I have not had my bump measured yet :( I'm hoping midwife does it at my next meeting on Tues..
> x x

I had it measured on my 28 week appointment so you should get it measured on your next appointment.


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> I know I was fuming, but apart from venting my preg hormones all over the doctor when it really wasnt her fault, what can you do? And naomi - I know what you mean about the big baby! I'm only 4ft10 and *was* quite slim so I'm freaking out! Hubby was 9lb when he was born so the chances are a good thing....epidural here I come!:haha:

Oh no poor you. I think I am going to op for a c-section this time as I had an emergency one last time so may go a bit smoother if I have an elective.


----------



## smiffy85

Wow I has so much reading to catch up on after not being on for a few days. Basically I can't remember who I need to reply to so gonna cover it all by saying BOO for the bad news posts (wrong appts, cramp etc.,) and YAY for the good ones (birthday parties and nursery making etc.,)!! Lol!!! 

My news today is that we had a 'stay and play' morning in our class where we invite the parents or grown ups who look after the children to stay and watch what we do everyday! Its always lovely to see the parents get so involved with what the children are doing and usually knackering, however being pregnant and managing kids and parents!!! Well, that's another kettle of fish altogether!!! Lol! I tried to stick to the routine of literacy first thing then independent play, then snack and then playing then phonics but it all goes a bit pear shaped when youv got an audience of about 15 parents watching your every move! And the kids just wanna be with their grown up all the time. Had a lovely morning tho if very tiring! If that wasn't enough I then had to do PE this afternoon so I am now asleep on my feet hehe!

I sorted all bean's stuff out at the weekend that we have been given or I've bought and he has so many clothes! More than his daddy anyway. Not me.....lol! He has been an active little monkey too, keeping me awake in the night after I get up to pee. And I'm even starting to feel him move around when I am active now, usually its when I sit down that I notice him most but walking round asda today he was kicking away! When I come to think of it I was in the biscuit aisle at the time.......

Is any one else having a baby shower thrown for them? I know for us uk girls its seen as a very american thing to do but my friends want to do it for me bless them.

Sending lots of mummy shaped hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

I would love a baby shower... I'm just gonna keep hinting and hope someone pays attention lol!!


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Smiffy! :hugs: lol @ LO having a wriggle in the biscuit isle.. maybe he recognises it ;) hehehee.. Mind you, I can't talk. I have a thing for biscuits at the minute too. In fact i'd love some now but don't want to end up with heartburn at bed time!
Oooh baby shower! I think my sister is planning one for me too. I have no idea what happens at these. But I will be making fairy cakes and thinking of some daft baby related games that we can all have a giggle about. 
I bet you are counting down the days til your maternity leave starts, bless you.

Oooh i've just realised, I have a 4D scan booked for next Tues. Crikey! I had forgotten all about it.. Pregnancy brain strikes again! :dohh:

x x


----------



## lovealittle1

I am having a baby shower thrown for me but am Canadian so it is the norm. I just posted nursery piccies in my journal if anyone is interested!


----------



## hodbert

smiffy85 said:


> Wow I has so much reading to catch up on after not being on for a few days. Basically I can't remember who I need to reply to so gonna cover it all by saying BOO for the bad news posts (wrong appts, cramp etc.,) and YAY for the good ones (birthday parties and nursery making etc.,)!! Lol!!!
> 
> Is any one else having a baby shower thrown for them? I know for us uk girls its seen as a very american thing to do but my friends want to do it for me bless them.
> 
> Sending lots of mummy shaped hugs to you all xxxx

I had a baby shower when I was about 24 weeks, as I was home on UK for a visit so it was only time I could see my friends to do it. It is an American thing really but I have such a good time! We opened prezzies, had food and the girls had bought a couple of game books with various games in so we played a few of those.



naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> I know I was fuming, but apart from venting my preg hormones all over the doctor when it really wasnt her fault, what can you do? And naomi - I know what you mean about the big baby! I'm only 4ft10 and *was* quite slim so I'm freaking out! Hubby was 9lb when he was born so the chances are a good thing....epidural here I come!:haha:
> 
> Oh no poor you. I think I am going to op for a c-section this time as I had an emergency one last time so may go a bit smoother if I have an elective.Click to expand...

I was thinking of electing for a c-section, mainly due to the fact that we r in US and hoping to return home with baby as early as poss so it would help us plan better, in the end though I decided that wasnt really a good enough reason so am going to try the natural (with drugs!) route! I don't do pain v well! :haha:


----------



## sar35

i may have some sort of shower when I leave work next week but that'll be it really


----------



## Jolene

3 Trimester Today!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :yipee: Congrats to Faff and Jojo too! I am so excited to be 27 weeks I don't know what to do with myself, lol.

I think it's strange NOT to have a baby shower. Over here it is the norm but it is supposed to be a surprise. My SIL is organising mine. I know because she's taking me to a baby store over here to do a registry - I can't wait!

I've been getting leg cramps which wake me in the early morning :( and the heartburn and indigestion has been annoying :(


----------



## hodbert

I can't sleep :( got indigestion and cant breathe. Poop.


----------



## sar35

happy 3rd tri


----------



## jojo-m

YAY congrats to you too Jolene and Faff 3 months left!!! (whidh still sounds ages - lets say 13 weeks) 

I didn't get a shower first time round so very much doubt I'd get one this time, infact none of friends or family ever had a shower, guess it is classed as American here! Mind you I know so many pregnant friends we would be at 'showers' every week at the moment! 

Doing my first bank shift today in 6 months but its on a maternity ward so although its busy its not back breaking like general nursing ward so quite looking forward to it! 

x


----------



## Jolene

Shame Hodbert :( Hope you eventually got some sleep!

Jojo - what is a bank shift? What do you get to do in the maternity ward. I also want to play with newborns, lol.


----------



## jojo-m

well I'm training to be an adult nurse so I do bank as a care support worker for extra cash, on the maternity wards its quite easy I just take Bp's, temps, pulse etc for moms and babies and assist moms with bathing new babies or getting bottles of milk/nappies, and not forgetting making beds and cleaning rooms. I quite enjoy it actually, I did a breast feeding training so I can support mothers to breast feed and I get to use those skills on the wards, the midwives don't always have time so its hopefully useful to the moms too! x


----------



## Jolene

That's awesome! You'll be such a pro by the time your LO is born. I haven't breastfed or bathed a newborn in about 10yrs, I've probably forgotten how!!


----------



## smiffy85

I haven't bathed one ever!!!! ARGH!!! Lol! xx


----------



## sez

Hi ladies,

Forgive me that I have not posted through pretty much the whole 2nd tri... but after arriving in 3rd tri yesterday I can safely say I am back. 3rd tri looks pretty scary as everyone is talking about labour but being only 27 weeks it seems far away still hehe 

Hope everyone is well and getting excited??!!

Oh and NaomiCourt, please can you add a pink stork to my name? I am due 11th January and it's pretty wierd looking at the list for the 11th of Jan as everyone appears to be having girls!!! lol Woop Woop!

Looking forward to being a more active member for the remainder of the pregnancy,

Health & Happyness to all 

Sez x x x


----------



## milamummy

hi naomi..can I get a pink stork for Jan 6 th pls?:D :flower:


----------



## boobaby

sez said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Forgive me that I have not posted through pretty much the whole 2nd tri... but after arriving in 3rd tri yesterday I can safely say I am back. 3rd tri looks pretty scary as everyone is talking about labour but being only 27 weeks it seems far away still hehe
> 
> Hope everyone is well and getting excited??!!
> 
> Oh and NaomiCourt, please can you add a pink stork to my name? I am due 11th January and it's pretty wierd looking at the list for the 11th of Jan as everyone appears to be having girls!!! lol Woop Woop!
> 
> Looking forward to being a more active member for the remainder of the pregnancy,
> 
> Health & Happyness to all
> 
> Sez x x x

Hi Sez
I was just looking at the 11th Jan too and thinking the same thing! How funny?! Hope you're doing ok hon x


----------



## Neko

Jolene said:


> That's awesome! You'll be such a pro by the time your LO is born. I haven't breastfed or bathed a newborn in about 10yrs, I've probably forgotten how!!

Same here. My son will be 11 next week.


----------



## LittleMrs

Milamummy - I am disappointed. I'm due on the same day as you and your pregbar says 68% today - can it really be so little? 68% makes it seem ages away! 

I get heartburn too, hodbert. Sucks big time. 

28 wks tomorrow - the last week has dragged. My friend has been taken into hospital because her waters have ruptured but she isn't in labour - she'll be 32 weeks tomorrow and she's been told the longer she goes without going into labour (or getting an infection) the more chance her LO has - so fingers crossed for her, please everyone: she isn't one of us but could really use all the crossed fingers.


----------



## jms895

Mmm just ordered a chinese!

Hugs to those that need em :hugs:

Little man has just filled his nappy 3 times with evil toxic pooh! YUCK!! Bloody teething pooh! :sick:

28 weeks tomorrow :)

I just rearranged the nursery again and got loads of stuff ready :) I will get photos soon


----------



## jms895

You ladies do fab jobs and really helped me to BF Caine in the early days when he wouldnt latch well! I am so glad I stayed in and perserveered and we BF till 10 months :cloud9: cant wait to do it again! xx



jojo-m said:


> well I'm training to be an adult nurse so I do bank as a care support worker for extra cash, on the maternity wards its quite easy I just take Bp's, temps, pulse etc for moms and babies and assist moms with bathing new babies or getting bottles of milk/nappies, and not forgetting making beds and cleaning rooms. I quite enjoy it actually, I did a breast feeding training so I can support mothers to breast feed and I get to use those skills on the wards, the midwives don't always have time so its hopefully useful to the moms too! x


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Woo Hooo! 27 weeks!! Congrats to Jojo and Jolene too! 3rd tri here we go! Which is very good but pretty scary at the same time!

Hugs to all the ladies with cramps and heartburn. Feeling your pain!

Smiffy lol @ you, i've never bathed a baby.. heheee.. Made me chortle!

x x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Oh dear me I have terrible stitch in my ribs... could it be a rogue foot? What does it feel like to be kicked in the ribs?

Smiffy I have never bathed a baby either... I'm petrified of dropping the slippery little monkey... Would some sort of surgical/rubber glove aid the grip? :rofl:


----------



## jojo-m

jms895 said:


> You ladies do fab jobs and really helped me to BF Caine in the early days when he wouldnt latch well! I am so glad I stayed in and perserveered and we BF till 10 months :cloud9: cant wait to do it again! xx
> 
> 
> 
> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> well I'm training to be an adult nurse so I do bank as a care support worker for extra cash, on the maternity wards its quite easy I just take Bp's, temps, pulse etc for moms and babies and assist moms with bathing new babies or getting bottles of milk/nappies, and not forgetting making beds and cleaning rooms. I quite enjoy it actually, I did a breast feeding training so I can support mothers to breast feed and I get to use those skills on the wards, the midwives don't always have time so its hopefully useful to the moms too! xClick to expand...

Thats an excellent achievement, well done you :thumbup:


----------



## Jolene

It's doesn't take long before you're a pro at bathing baby. Don't worry girls!

LittleMrs, Fx for your friend. I hope baby hangs on just a little longer. Have they given her a steroid injection to mature baby's lungs? Let us know how it goes :hugs:

Jms, I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## blessed

I never thought it would be hard to bathe baby.... I must be overlooking something! Just sponge baths until a wee bit older right? *sigh* I'm so unprepared!


----------



## sez

boobaby said:


> sez said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Forgive me that I have not posted through pretty much the whole 2nd tri... but after arriving in 3rd tri yesterday I can safely say I am back. 3rd tri looks pretty scary as everyone is talking about labour but being only 27 weeks it seems far away still hehe
> 
> Hope everyone is well and getting excited??!!
> 
> Oh and NaomiCourt, please can you add a pink stork to my name? I am due 11th January and it's pretty wierd looking at the list for the 11th of Jan as everyone appears to be having girls!!! lol Woop Woop!
> 
> Looking forward to being a more active member for the remainder of the pregnancy,
> 
> Health & Happyness to all
> 
> Sez x x x
> 
> Hi Sez
> I was just looking at the 11th Jan too and thinking the same thing! How funny?! Hope you're doing ok hon xClick to expand...

Hey hun,
Must have been something in the air the day we concieved! hehe :thumbup: So happy to be having a girl if I am honest :happydance:
I'm doing okay thanks, not sleeping too well with pelvic/back pain but seeing midwife on Monday for my 28 week appointment so going to ask about seeing a Physio as I am worried it could be the start of SPD or PGP :wacko:
How are you doing? It's so strange to be in 3rd tri now don't you think? Where abouts are you from and is this your first baby?
Take care,
xxx


----------



## jms895

beccybobeccy said:


> Oh dear me I have terrible stitch in my ribs... could it be a rogue foot? What does it feel like to be kicked in the ribs?
> 
> Smiffy I have never bathed a baby either... I'm petrified of dropping the slippery little monkey... Would some sort of surgical/rubber glove aid the grip? :rofl:

Yep I have the exact same thing at the mo and have had it all week, its defo a foot! :)

Bathing baby is scary first time but it gets easier. And definately get a baby seat to lie them on, saves killing your back! Also much easier to bath in big bath than little one. :) You dont need to bath them for 2 weeks at least when they come home!


----------



## snowy-willow

I am so rubbish at keep up with this thread - I really must try harder.

Things are very busy at the moment as I am moving two weeks on saturday so have lots of packing and stuff to do.

Hopefully when the move is done and internet is connected I will be better at keeping up with this thread as I do feel like I am alone and not really made any friends here. 

Has anybody else found that people love telling you about horror birth stories? I am terrified enough without hearing horror stories! I know things can go wrong and not to plan but constantly hearing horror stories doesn't help!


----------



## snowy-willow

jms895 said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear me I have terrible stitch in my ribs... could it be a rogue foot? What does it feel like to be kicked in the ribs?
> 
> Smiffy I have never bathed a baby either... I'm petrified of dropping the slippery little monkey... Would some sort of surgical/rubber glove aid the grip? :rofl:
> 
> Yep I have the exact same thing at the mo and have had it all week, its defo a foot! :)
> 
> Bathing baby is scary first time but it gets easier. And definately get a baby seat to lie them on, saves killing your back! Also much easier to bath in big bath than little one. :) You dont need to bath them for 2 weeks at least when they come home!Click to expand...

I have been getting a stitch like pain a bit this week and did wonder if I was being poked so yay thanks for confirming this :)

I have a bath seat thing (it looks a bit like a baby bouncer chair!) so I can have both hands free at bath time.


----------



## jms895

Snowy dont listen to the horror stories its a beautiful experience xx


----------



## snowy-willow

jms895 said:


> Snowy dont listen to the horror stories its a beautiful experience xx

It seems horror stories are the only ones people want to tell me about - what happened to nice stories of easy painfree births!!!!


----------



## Jolene

lol Snowy. Childbirth is an amazing experience but what stories are out there about easy painfree births???? I suppose if you have natural with an epidural, sometimes, perhaps..... :rofl:


----------



## LittleMrs

Snowy, I've been chatting to loadsa mums recently and nearly half of them appear to have had no pain relief at all. The horror stories always seem to be 'a friend of a friend' of someone who has never had children. The thing I hear most often is it's not great 'but it's not as bad as you think it will be' which is good enough for me. I'm opting to go pain-relief free at the moment and, after the initial hippy comments, people have been really supportive. 

Smiffy, we've got a bath tub which is actually the shape of a bucket so not really anywhere for the baby to slip to - I watched an online demo video of it and read some reviews and stuff - apparently it's a very good shape of tub for releasing trapped wind (nice way of saying it, I thought). It's called a Prince Lionheart Bathpod. Pretty snazzy.


----------



## smiffy85

Thanks for all the giggles at me girlies! It just seems like there is so much to learn! Gosh I'm starving.....xxx


----------



## mum2be2011

woohoo 27 weeks today, finally in 3rd Trimester. :happydance:

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok. 

Smiffy - It seems like there is loads to learn at the moment but once you have baby in your arms you will know what to do. If you get me, it seems to just happen from no where. Before you leave hospital ask a midwife to show you how to bath your baby, how to feed etc if you need help. That is what they are there for and the majority of them are more than happy to give a hand and show you.

snowy - As JMS said dont listen to the scary horror birth stories. Every woman is different, and alot of the stories you here are over-exagerated. I cant remember anything about the pain although I know I had pain. All I can remember about the birth is what a lovely experience it is bringing a little person into the world, and the feeling of warmth and joy when you look down and there is a little baby looking straight back at you.


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Mum2Be


----------



## playgirl666

hi im on the list im due on the 23rd of jan thought i would update u all im havin a lil boy this time :)


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Congrats Mum2be!! :happydance:

LittleMrs, I have seen those bathpods! They look great! Although it did have me in stitches looking at the pictures..

Snowy, try not to listen to the horror stories. I was my sisters birth partner for her second baby, well I was chief back rubber and brow mopper. It was the most amazing experience. I cried so much! Read the positive stories. Keep talking to the amazing ladies on here. We are all here to support eachother :)

I was just looking at the first page of this thread. There are a few days where the beans are predominantly one colour! Particularly the 11th and 12th! There's going to be alot of pink balloons and cards sent on those days!

x x


----------



## mum2be2011

congrats to you too faff&fidget for yesterday :happydance:. There are so many of you due the day before me.


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> woohoo 27 weeks today, finally in 3rd Trimester. :happydance:
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are ok.
> 
> Smiffy - It seems like there is loads to learn at the moment but once you have baby in your arms you will know what to do. If you get me, it seems to just happen from no where. Before you leave hospital ask a midwife to show you how to bath your baby, how to feed etc if you need help. That is what they are there for and the majority of them are more than happy to give a hand and show you.
> 
> snowy - As JMS said dont listen to the scary horror birth stories. Every woman is different, and alot of the stories you here are over-exagerated. I cant remember anything about the pain although I know I had pain. All I can remember about the birth is what a lovely experience it is bringing a little person into the world, and the feeling of warmth and joy when you look down and there is a little baby looking straight back at you.

I agree with this! I know it hurt but you literally forget the pain straight away and its a weird positive pain! Believe me screaming and getting into a state would do nothing for you and keeping calm will make it happen faster x


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> Snowy, I've been chatting to loadsa mums recently and nearly half of them appear to have had no pain relief at all. The horror stories always seem to be 'a friend of a friend' of someone who has never had children. The thing I hear most often is it's not great 'but it's not as bad as you think it will be' which is good enough for me. I'm opting to go pain-relief free at the moment and, after the initial hippy comments, people have been really supportive.
> 
> Smiffy, we've got a bath tub which is actually the shape of a bucket so not really anywhere for the baby to slip to - I watched an online demo video of it and read some reviews and stuff - apparently it's a very good shape of tub for releasing trapped wind (nice way of saying it, I thought). It's called a Prince Lionheart Bathpod. Pretty snazzy.


LittleMrs - good approach, I was the same. Yep it hurts but your not gonna die and you will have a gorgeous baby at the end of it, its good pain! :thumbup:


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Snowy, I've been chatting to loadsa mums recently and nearly half of them appear to have had no pain relief at all. The horror stories always seem to be 'a friend of a friend' of someone who has never had children. The thing I hear most often is it's not great 'but it's not as bad as you think it will be' which is good enough for me. I'm opting to go pain-relief free at the moment and, after the initial hippy comments, people have been really supportive.
> 
> Smiffy, we've got a bath tub which is actually the shape of a bucket so not really anywhere for the baby to slip to - I watched an online demo video of it and read some reviews and stuff - apparently it's a very good shape of tub for releasing trapped wind (nice way of saying it, I thought). It's called a Prince Lionheart Bathpod. Pretty snazzy.
> 
> 
> LittleMrs - good approach, I was the same. Yep it hurts but your not gonna die and you will have a gorgeous baby at the end of it, its good pain! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Couldnt have put it any better myself JMS. Once you have baby in your arms, everything you went through just disappears. Your right it hurts, but one thing i kept telling myself was 1 contraction down, 1 more closer to meeting my baby. If you are in pain then dont be afraid to ask for pain relief. I only had entonox once i got past 6cm. Giving birth is an amazing experience, after I gave birth I turned round and told the midwife I couldnt see what the fuss was about and i do it all again tomorrow. Midwife did point out its probably best i dont repeat that to another mum as they might kill me. 

me and OH still laugh about it now, I am adamant I wasnt in pain. But he tells me otherwise.


----------



## jms895

:rofl: me too! I know it hurt at the time but seem to forget :haha:

I stayed at home till 6/7 cms dilated too and then gas and air is fab, tho OH kept stealing it off me :dohh:

I am just dreading a quick labour this time as last time was 12 hours from waters dripping to baby out! I went from 4cm to 10cm in a couple of hours :shock:


----------



## mum2be2011

My labour was very quick 5 hours from waters going to baby being delivered. I caused an argument in the delivery room between the midwife and dr. Will never forget it, the midwife was adamant that the dr examine me as she could see i was ready to push and the dr turned round and said I only checked her 30 minutes ago and she was 6-7cm. She gave in and checked me and I was fully dilated and ready to push. 3 pushes later and my daughter bounced down the bed. Thank god I had a good midwife that listened to me.


----------



## jojo-m

Sounds like you ladies had some good experiences, I had morphine in labour which turns out I'm sensitive to and literally vomited every 3 minutes for hours, I was exhausted by the time pushing came and took 1 hour 45 mins to push him out. Opting for water birth this time no morphine!!!!!!! Saying that the labour part was ok, not half as bad as I expected, all pretty text book, whole thing was 20 hours from first contraction but only hurt for 7. Oh and baby was coming out withs waters on his head like an astranaut which probably didn't help. No one realised not all waters had gone lol x


----------



## lauren-kate

jms895 said:


> :rofl: me too! I know it hurt at the time but seem to forget :haha:
> 
> I stayed at home till 6/7 cms dilated too and then gas and air is fab, tho OH kept stealing it off me :dohh:
> 
> I am just dreading a quick labour this time as last time was 12 hours from waters dripping to baby out! I went from 4cm to 10cm in a couple of hours :shock:

That's one reason I want to have my baby at home this time around. I only went into hospital when my waters broke and I was 9cm dilated! If my waters hadn't broken, I'd probably not have gone in at all. By the time I was there, I was only allowed to have gas and air for a short time (and it wasn't THAT bad). My waters broke at 6pm, and I'd had him at 8.37pm.


----------



## lovealittle1

Thanks for sharing the birth stories ladies and for the positive reinforcement. 

What I am going to keep remembering in labour is that it is pain with a purpose and once you are done a contraction you never have to do that one again!


----------



## LittleMrs

Yeah, I agree with you all - good pain. At least, that's what I've read. I'm almost looking forward to it, to be honest, although I'm having trouble seeing me with a baby. So there's a new problem - I'm not too worried about labour - every pregnant lady does it (although some have told me they were sick during labour and I don't relish that thought), but I can't imagine after that. Actually having the baby there - I'm a bit scared I won't feel what I should do. Am I being nuts?

JMS - you may have a valid concern, when my mum had me I think her labour was about 12 hrs. With my sisters they were much much shorter - less than half again each time. Less labour before baby though, which can only be a good thing, right?


----------



## millward329

I know what you mean Little Mrs and don't think you're nuts. I can't imagine actually having the baby in my arms because it's just bump at the moment. I guess the labour prepares you though because you know it is going to come out.


----------



## LittleMrs

You've got a fair point Milward - guess once you're in labour you're pretty certain what's happening. I just can't visualise having a baby - not in the giving birth sense, in the being a mum sense.


----------



## naomicourt

Had a brilliant day today and my Daughter got so spoilt with all of her presents bless her. :)

This is the cake that I made her which took me four hours to decorate last night!!! my back was killing me after. I must be mad.




and some pics of my gorgeous birthday girl..

 



Attached Files:







65939_1669382697325_1320060848_31794356_6058324_n.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 6









68361_1669380257264_1320060848_31794352_6592530_n.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## playgirl666

wow naomicourt that cake looks brill, wish i could make a cake like that lol


----------



## Jolene

Well done on the cake Naomi and your daughter is soooo cute!


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Can i please be updated 28th Jan expecting a baby boy  :blue: Thankssss xx


----------



## Jolene

LittleMrs said:


> Yeah, I agree with you all - good pain. At least, that's what I've read. I'm almost looking forward to it, to be honest, although I'm having trouble seeing me with a baby. So there's a new problem - I'm not too worried about labour - every pregnant lady does it (although some have told me they were sick during labour and I don't relish that thought), but I can't imagine after that. Actually having the baby there - I'm a bit scared I won't feel what I should do. Am I being nuts?

LittleMrs, I don't think you can ever be prepared for the emotions that come after you have a baby. When I was pregnant with my son all I heard was 'When you first hold the baby in your arms you will think he's the most beautiful baby in the world and have this instant bond' so when he was born and I didn't feel that it took me a while to get over the guilt. Then, I expected to be so ready for this because I had babysat since the age of 13 and I was always comfortable with small babies but when it was time to leave the hospital I didn't want to go. I couldn't imagine being at home with this responsibility.

So I think that whatever attitude you end up going in there with, you're a completely new person when it's over but it all falls into place.


----------



## hodbert

Naomi that cake is amazing and I'm glad your little girl had a lovely day!

I'm not so much freaking out about the labour part but more the life-changing aspect that comes with it - nothing will ever be the same. Don't get me wrong, I'm thrilled and excited and cannot wait to be a mum, but it's still scary as.


----------



## blessed

Cute Naomi!! 

Totally understand Hodbert... I'm a grump without my sleep.. LOL :)


----------



## Disneydancr

I'm rubbish at keeping up with this thread too... I have no Idea what to post here! Most things i seem just to post a new thread on 2nd trimester... is that the wrong thing to do? 

Well, anyways, an update I suppose:

Finally in the double digits, just posted my 26+2 week bump picture (and it's my avatar), had a bit of a scare sunday when I went into contractions (2-3 minutes apart!) but the doc says it was probably dehydration-and I'm not allowed to have sex anymore... boo! I have my GTT and another ultrasound on Wednesday; Doctor is worried there hasn't been enough weight/size gain (even though I feel huge). Having some issues with my mother- It's a LONG STORY which most of you probably don't want to hear, but here's the whole story if you want to read it...

Spoiler
So, OH hasn't been able to be there for an ultrasound yet... he has a job in the entertainment industry and is the only one trained to do his certain job at the moment... so basically, once he's committed to a gig, he can't call in sick or the show would be cancelled- at least for the day. He also hasn't been able to be at the hospital the 2 times I had emergencies- or at least what I thought were emergencies. So of course, I call up my mother for some support ( I probably would have called her anyways though since men can be pretty clueless about these womanly things and I would want to speak to someone who's actually been through it) Anyways, Sunday night I stayed at my parents' house, since he had to work late into the night and wouldn't be able to give me a ride back to the hospital if something were to happen. I had a follow-up appointment scheduled with my OB/Gyn the next day and while I was talking to my mother, I said nonchalantly (sp?) that they would probably have to do an ultrasound to check my cervix (the stupid nurse at the hospital said it was shortened- ended up being utter bull). My mom got all happy and giddy at the thought that she might be there for the ultrasound... but there was a catch. You see, I have this romantic idea in my head that my OH should be the first one to see his baby girl move around... so I didn't want anyone in the u/s with me unless it was him. My mother acted like I peed in her cheerios. She was telling me how dare I deny her something that could bring her happiness when she's the one coming to the doctors with me and helping me to and from the hospital-- why am I trying to make it so nice for someone (my OH) who hasn't been there for all the bad things I've been through? She claims I am taking advantage of her and she must distance herself from me and the baby now because she says I'll use visitation with her as a manipulative tool. I tried to explain to her that once he gets a chance to see the ultrasound first- with just me, him, and the tech in the room- she would be welcome to any subsequent ultrasounds. I even offered to pay for a private scan so that she could be there... she told me that paying for a scan wouldn't change anything and that I knew I had messed up and now was trying to compensate for it. She hung up the phone on me on Monday and I haven't tried calling her back. I figure when she's calmed down and ready to talk, SHE will call ME back. For all of you who read this, do you think I'm in the wrong or right in deciding to have my OH the first to see the Ultrasound with me?
LO is moving around TONS!!!- I can't seem to make her stop! And I'm hungry ALL THE TIME! She starting to get big enough to stretch into my ribs- ouch! but it's nice to know she's growing.
Boobs are still leaking- but now more milky than clear. Constipation is starting to settle in again, as well as the wonderful accompanying hemorrhoids (sorry if TMI) Also am starting to get some acid reflux- no fun! OH is getting more and more involved with playing with our LO- and he's started showing more concern and affection for the both of us! I love him! 

Alright, I think I've ranted enough! I'm glad to hear what's going on with all you ladies and your not-so-tragic labor stories. I'm definitely going to try to have a natural birth without pain relief, but if I really need it, I won't deny myself. I'm afraid that I might need a c-section though, since I'm a tiny 5'2" and my OH is 6". If the baby's too big, I don't think my birthing canal will be large enough to accommodate! Also, definitely planning on breast feeding. Talked with a lactation specialist today, and although my mind was already made up, she solidified it more with all the benefits breast-feeding has to formula; I never knew that babies who were formula-fed have a higher risk of ear infection, pneumonia, obesity, diabetes, cancer, asthma and allergies, SIDS, and diarrhea/constipation!!!! Plus, breast feeding will save me tons of money on formula!


----------



## smiffy85

Wow thats what I call an update disneydancr!! Lol! Glad to hear all is ok tho and good luck at this weeks appt's!

Loving the pictures naomi. Your little girl looks so sweet. Love the cake too, if I had done it it would look nothing like peppa pig I'm sure. I'm just not that patient lol.

I can't wait to be a mummy too but it just seems like having this bump is the norm now if that makes any sense?!?! And the fact that a little one is going to be in my life after the birth is amazing. I thought I was ready for it and I keep going and standing in the nursery and getting out all his clothes and stuff, having really vivid O MY GOD moments lol. And I'll just be driving along or walking somewhere and the thought that 'I'M HAVING A BABY' will just hit me out of nowhere again. Its strange and a weird feeling to put into words really and OH doesn't get it bless him. 

At my parents this weekend so can chill out YAY!

Love to all the mums and bumps xxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

Nope, Disneydancr - you're totally in the right. My OH would've hit the roof if someone else had seen the baby before him. I can understand your mum's disappointment but she has to realise it's not her baby and should be happy that you feel (or felt perhaps) close enough to her to turn to her when things have been rough. By being the way she has she may have jeopardised her relationship with you because she's putting a price on her sympathy and help and you may feel that you can't call her unless you have something to offer in return. If anyone is being manipulative here then it's her - holding the help she has given you over your head in order to get what she wants. The end of the day we are born with our families but you choose your partner so she shouldn't be suggesting that he can't be bothered when it's really a work issue - it's not a helpful comment really. 
Maybe give her time to calm down. I think you're going to just have to let it go. I love my mum dearly but she can be the queen of martyrdom ('Oh, don't worry about me...I only gave birth to you, and raised you but I expect it is my fault....' and on and on and...) and I've learnt over years that there is no point trying to discuss prior issues with her in order to get to the bottom of it and explain my point of view. However calmly I try to explain it she always takes offense and to be honest, during the pregnancy we've had a couple of near misses with very similar conversations to the one you and your mum had. 
She'll come around - at the end of the day she'll want to be involved and see her grandchild - my guess is she's probably just hurt but doesn't know how to express it - her disappointment has made her angry. Just know you're not the only person who has problems balancing their mum's enthusiasm.

Also, my OH is 6ft 3 and I'm about 5ft 2. Apparently it's more to do with the birth weight of both and I was 7lb 7 and he was 8lb something (his mum tells me) and so I'm not too worried. My mum is 4ft 11 and if she can do it so can I. Also totally with you on the pain relief - I'm going to go without if I can but if I really need it I will. I'm going to breastfeed for money saving and I'm buying some reusable nappies (£300 compared to several thousand for birth-potty supply of disposables). 

My OH still gets really overexcited whenever he feels the baby moving (she's a stubborn sod and doesn't play with him) and I'm so used to it it seems a bit weird that he still gets so overexcited. But really cute. aww


----------



## beccybobeccy

I would have done exactly the same Disneydancr in your situation. 
Just let her calm down and come to you when she realises how silly she is being x


----------



## lovealittle1

naomicourt - what a wonderful b-day cake and a precious little girl!

Is it too early to start washing baby stuff? I am so eager to be organized and have everything in it's place!

:baby: is sooo strong now it is amazing! I feel movements pretty much all the time now! Can anyone tell where :baby: is laying? I feel lots of movements up near my ribs so wondering if that could mean :baby: is head down and I am feeling kicks :shrug:

We go for our follow up scan on Wednesday to find out if the placenta has moved up. I sure hope it has.


----------



## sar35

lovealittle1 said:


> naomicourt - what a wonderful b-day cake and a precious little girl!
> 
> Is it too early to start washing baby stuff? I am so eager to be organized and have everything in it's place!
> 
> :baby: is sooo strong now it is amazing! I feel movements pretty much all the time now! Can anyone tell where :baby: is laying? I feel lots of movements up near my ribs so wondering if that could mean :baby: is head down and I am feeling kicks :shrug:
> 
> We go for our follow up scan on Wednesday to find out if the placenta has moved up. I sure hope it has.

good luck with the scan, i dont have mine til 34weeks so end of Nov!
Ive been getting awful leg pain/aches


----------



## Disneydancr

naomicourt- could you PLEASE add me to your list?!?! I'm expecting our little girl- Madison Rose- on January 19th. Thank you!


----------



## smiffy85

Argh veins! Anyone else found any of these lol? I was getting ready to have a shower yesterday and saw OH looking at me funny. I asked him what was up and he said 'whats that on the back of your leg' I had a look in the mirror and basically have this purple blue veiny thing sticking out on my left leg at the back just above my knee! How attractive ay lol!! 

Lovealittle1 - yeah my bean is kicking lots too altho he was facing inwards yesterday and punching down low (ouch). I went to the MW on thurs and she told me he was head down so the movement I'm getting up near my ribs are feet. But still plenty of time for him to move round before getting ready for labour! 

29 weeks tomorrow, onlt 7 weeks till mat leave!!!!!!!!! eeeeek xxx


----------



## noja

Just calling in to say hello after a long absence, hope all the bumps are progressing well!!


----------



## naomicourt

Disneydancr said:


> naomicourt- could you PLEASE add me to your list?!?! I'm expecting our little girl- Madison Rose- on January 19th. Thank you!

Sorry hun, I haven't been ignoring you, have only just managed to have time to get on the PC ( I have been on my I phone and I can't update the front page on that) I will put you on now.


----------



## naomicourt

30 Weeks today!!! I can't believe I only have 8-10 weeks to go!!! (Probably be early as I think I will need a c-section) Scary!! :haha:


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> 30 Weeks today!!! I can't believe I only have 8-10 weeks to go!!! (Probably be early as I think I will need a c-section) Scary!! :haha:

scary but exciting! even though i havent really enjoyed this pg due to ailments i will really miss being pg


----------



## naomicourt

sar35 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 30 Weeks today!!! I can't believe I only have 8-10 weeks to go!!! (Probably be early as I think I will need a c-section) Scary!! :haha:
> 
> scary but exciting! even though i havent really enjoyed this pg due to ailments i will really miss being pgClick to expand...

I know what you mean. It will be so nice to have my body back to normal with no more aches and pains but, will really miss having bubs wriggling around, especially as this will be my last pregnancy. :( Or will it?? haha xx


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 30 Weeks today!!! I can't believe I only have 8-10 weeks to go!!! (Probably be early as I think I will need a c-section) Scary!! :haha:
> 
> scary but exciting! even though i havent really enjoyed this pg due to ailments i will really miss being pgClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. It will be so nice to have my body back to normal with no more aches and pains but, will really miss having bubs wriggling around, especially as this will be my last pregnancy. :( Or will it?? haha xxClick to expand...

thats what i said 15 years ago lol:dohh:


----------



## beccybobeccy

finally officially joining you all in 3rd tri today!! eeek!! How can this be dragging so much and speeding by all at the same time!? 

Before we know it we will be posting birth announcements... how mad. We are ACTUALLY GOING TO HAVE BABIES!?!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

lol - know exactly what you mean beccybobeccy. I find myself alternately thinking it's going too fast and dragging by. This morning it's dragging - my backside hurts for some reason, I've discovered that picking things up from the floor is nigh on impossible and OH is laughing his head off as I repeatedly try.


----------



## abstersmum

Is anyone finding it hard to sleep I woke up three times last night I'm exhausted


----------



## LittleMrs

I am - I have eczema and I itch all over my thighs as soon as I get in bed but only at bedtime, great. 

Just wanted to share, if you go onto hippbabies.co.uk then you can download a birthplan and a hospital bag/home list. Very useful. Should be able to access even if you aren't in the uk. I know smiffy mentioned their birth plan a while back but thought I'd share anyway, just in case anyone missed it. 

I'm being a bit overzealous with the getting ready but better safe than sorry, right? Anyone else getting packed etc, just so they don't forget/just in case/any other reason?


----------



## naomicourt

I am struggling to sleep too abstersmum as I just can't get in a comfortable position. Also my bladder needs to be emptied at 4:00 in the morning EVERY morning!! :(

Thanks for that link littlemrs that is a really good list. :) I have most of mine packed "just in case" and just because I like to be organised. I need to pack baby's bag still though.


----------



## naomicourt

20YR 1ST BABY said:


> Can i please be updated 28th Jan expecting a baby boy  :blue: Thankssss xx

:blue:Congrats!!:blue: I have updated the front page. :happydance: x


----------



## sar35

im falling into a pattern of waking between 2-4am for about an hour at a time, just not sleeping or leg aching and disturbing oh. I leave work next week so it wont be so much of a problem as I can catch up when everyone else is at work/school.


----------



## naomicourt

playgirl666 said:


> hi im on the list im due on the 23rd of jan thought i would update u all im havin a lil boy this time :)

:blue:Congrats!!:blue: I have updated the front page. :happydance: x


----------



## millward329

emilyp83
cdejdemommy
Peelprincess
Abi&Bump_x
TripleB
kezia
beccybobeccy
TLC
Thewrightsway

Happy Third Tri day my fellow due date peeps : )


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> My labour was very quick 5 hours from waters going to baby being delivered. I caused an argument in the delivery room between the midwife and dr. Will never forget it, the midwife was adamant that the dr examine me as she could see i was ready to push and the dr turned round and said I only checked her 30 minutes ago and she was 6-7cm. She gave in and checked me and I was fully dilated and ready to push. 3 pushes later and my daughter bounced down the bed. Thank god I had a good midwife that listened to me.

Wow that was quick hun! x


----------



## jms895

lauren-kate said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: me too! I know it hurt at the time but seem to forget :haha:
> 
> I stayed at home till 6/7 cms dilated too and then gas and air is fab, tho OH kept stealing it off me :dohh:
> 
> I am just dreading a quick labour this time as last time was 12 hours from waters dripping to baby out! I went from 4cm to 10cm in a couple of hours :shock:
> 
> That's one reason I want to have my baby at home this time around. I only went into hospital when my waters broke and I was 9cm dilated! If my waters hadn't broken, I'd probably not have gone in at all. By the time I was there, I was only allowed to have gas and air for a short time (and it wasn't THAT bad). My waters broke at 6pm, and I'd had him at 8.37pm.Click to expand...


Well done you! :thumbup: xx


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> Yeah, I agree with you all - good pain. At least, that's what I've read. I'm almost looking forward to it, to be honest, although I'm having trouble seeing me with a baby. So there's a new problem - I'm not too worried about labour - every pregnant lady does it (although some have told me they were sick during labour and I don't relish that thought), but I can't imagine after that. Actually having the baby there - I'm a bit scared I won't feel what I should do. Am I being nuts?
> 
> JMS - you may have a valid concern, when my mum had me I think her labour was about 12 hrs. With my sisters they were much much shorter - less than half again each time. Less labour before baby though, which can only be a good thing, right?

Yes prob better in one way but more intense v quickly I am told!


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> Had a brilliant day today and my Daughter got so spoilt with all of her presents bless her. :)
> 
> This is the cake that I made her which took me four hours to decorate last night!!! my back was killing me after. I must be mad.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126402
> 
> 
> and some pics of my gorgeous birthday girl..
> 
> View attachment 126405

Gorgoeus girl! and the cake is fab!! xx


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> My labour was very quick 5 hours from waters going to baby being delivered. I caused an argument in the delivery room between the midwife and dr. Will never forget it, the midwife was adamant that the dr examine me as she could see i was ready to push and the dr turned round and said I only checked her 30 minutes ago and she was 6-7cm. She gave in and checked me and I was fully dilated and ready to push. 3 pushes later and my daughter bounced down the bed. Thank god I had a good midwife that listened to me.
> 
> Wow that was quick hun! xClick to expand...

Yeah, she didnt want to hang around lol. She was 4 days late and ended up being induced as I was having complications. 1 lot of gel, artificial rupture of membranes and the drip later, and she had had enough. Couldnt wait to get out bless her. They ended up turning the drip off as i was contracting to often and dilating very quickly.

JMS - You know a friend of mine. Gwizz/Gemma :) the little girl in her recent photos on facebook are my little girl :D


----------



## mum2be2011

Hope everyone has had a nice relaxing weekend.

It was my little girls 1st birthday yesterday so we went to Blue planet aquarium with friends of ours and their little boy.

Naomicourt - hope your little girl had a fantastic birthday yesterday as well.


----------



## smiffy85

That hipp birth plan is really good! It helps you to think of stuff I prob wouldn't have thought of writing down like OH cutting the cord - i thought that was a given! Thanks for the mention LittleMrs!

I've been having lots of bump pain today. Nothing major I don't think I just think bean is moving alot and it's getting a bit squished in there already! Goodness knows how we're gonna get on for the next 11 weeks lol. I am also up at least once in the night for the loo and then as soon as I move, the baby comes alive and starts kicking me when I try to get comfy again the little monkey. I don't mind so much at wknds but I've still got 6 weeks of work left yet! Altho this morning I was wide awake at half 7 ON A SUNDAY lol. Spose I best get used to it hey hehehe!

Oh Sar35 I pinched your idea for a mat leave countdown. Gives me something to focus on lol whenever I come on here. Hope you don't mind hun.

xxx


----------



## LittleMrs

Does anyone know of any books/dvds/anything that I can buy to help prepare me for birth. I want a natural birth so I'm thinking that, as a bare minimum, I should be looking into yoga and breathing techniques etc. But I just can't find anything that's specific, or I'm not sure if what is there is any good. I'm going to start a thread on the 3rd trimester forum too, but my first port of call is always you ladies.


----------



## Disneydancr

thanks naomicourt for the front-page update! :hugs:


----------



## manda22

Can I be added to list please:) I am due Jan 19 and I am expecting a little girl:).


----------



## sar35

smiffy85 said:


> That hipp birth plan is really good! It helps you to think of stuff I prob wouldn't have thought of writing down like OH cutting the cord - i thought that was a given! Thanks for the mention LittleMrs!
> 
> I've been having lots of bump pain today. Nothing major I don't think I just think bean is moving alot and it's getting a bit squished in there already! Goodness knows how we're gonna get on for the next 11 weeks lol. I am also up at least once in the night for the loo and then as soon as I move, the baby comes alive and starts kicking me when I try to get comfy again the little monkey. I don't mind so much at wknds but I've still got 6 weeks of work left yet! Altho this morning I was wide awake at half 7 ON A SUNDAY lol. Spose I best get used to it hey hehehe!
> 
> Oh Sar35 I pinched your idea for a mat leave countdown. Gives me something to focus on lol whenever I come on here. Hope you don't mind hun.
> 
> xxx

course not, go for it, its great to see the months turning into weeks and the weeks turning into days


----------



## Disneydancr

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! my ticker just changed to the first 3rd-tri pic! I never thought I'd get there! lol


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hi ladies 

Eeeak I'm 29 weeks, how did that happen it is going so fast. Is anyone else freaky out about the whole being a parent thing??? I mean I'm nervous about giving birth but woman have been doing it for 1000's of years so my body will know what to do but being a Mummy??? What if she doesn't get a place at school, or is expelled or wants to go to uni abroad or becomes a lap dancer??? I know ridiculous worries that I don't need to worry about for years yet but I can't help thinking I'd like her to stay a bump for another year or too. Anyone else feeling like this???

Congrats on all those at 30 weeks already :)


----------



## blessed

:rofl: LostUnicorn.... you're going to be a GREAT mom! :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Know what you mean Lostunicorn. It's not so much what could go wrong with the parenting as not being able to imagine the baby being there. I can imagine it for the nice moments - playing with it etc but I'm having trouble imagining the baby being there all the time and more acurately being MY baby. When I think of the baby I think of the affection I have for my friend's children. I just can't imagine being a mum. argh!!!! What if I don't love it like I should? What if I'm rubbish? 

Having said that, I'm not keen on the idea of bump sticking around forever either - my ribs hurt.


----------



## smiffy85

LittleMrs said:


> Having said that, I'm not keen on the idea of bump sticking around forever either - my ribs hurt.

:hugs::rofl:

I had to do both lol! A hug for you and a laughinm smily cos it made me chuckle too xxx


----------



## naomicourt

My 30 week bump! Does it look too big?? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## millward329

Looks just about right to me Naomi. What is bump measuring on the graph? Is it centre line or above the top line?


----------



## naomicourt

millward329 said:


> Looks just about right to me Naomi. What is bump measuring on the graph? Is it centre line or above the top line?

Thank you. I didn't know there was a graph. :shrug:


----------



## Jolene

Your bump looks great to me Naomi.


----------



## blessed

Bump is looking good Naomi! If you think you're too big, then I'm HUGE! lol


----------



## naomicourt

blessed said:


> Bump is looking good Naomi! If you think you're too big, then I'm HUGE! lol

Aww thanks Hun. You are not huge, you look fab in your picture. :) x


----------



## millward329

Yeah inside your green NHS pregnancy notes Naomi, they plot it from week 25. If it is on the middle line then it is average, then they have a lower line and an upper line. They only refer you for another scan if bump is consistently above or below the lines.


----------



## LittleMrs

Wow - milward, you are a fount of knowledge. My midwife hasn't measured mine yet. Sure she said she will on Thursday, which is 29 weeks for me. 

Naomi, bump looks great.


----------



## smiffy85

I am soooooooooo tired! Dunno why cos I slept so well last night. Trying to gather the energy to go and make tea cos I'm hungry but just can't be arsed lol!!! xx


----------



## millward329

Smiffy,

Had to get the deputy head to come and take my class this morning as was overcome by exhaustion, hormones and cheeky little darlings who were blatantly laughing in my face and not responding to any discipline. They sent me home this afternoon : ( though it was PPA. Sure being a reception teacher is cause enough to feel tired...


----------



## blessed

naomicourt said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Bump is looking good Naomi! If you think you're too big, then I'm HUGE! lol
> 
> Aww thanks Hun. You are not huge, you look fab in your picture. :) xClick to expand...

Oh its definitely time for a new picture... LOL


----------



## jojo-m

I've been really exhausted last few days too smiffy and I've not been doing much except look after my 4 year old, house work usual stuff! Bought some prenatal vits incase I need a kick of iron or something. God know how you manage with a load of 5 year olds! x


----------



## Jolene

I have a Mamas&Papas magazine subscription and I entered a competition in August for a Pampers Hamper. Well I got an e-mail to say I'm one of the winners. Yay :dance: I never win anything, lol. I'm so excited!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Congrats on the pampers hamper win Jolene :)


----------



## beccybobeccy

oooh congrats... what do you get in that then? x


----------



## Jolene

Thanks girls! I will receive it within the next 3 weeks. I get a pack of pampers nappies, pampers wetwipes, a bedtime cd and a sister lilian sleep remedy kit (it's a south african brand that has colic remedies, etc, it's apparently all natural and can be used for newborns) 

Tomorrow my SIL is taking me to do the registry for my baby shower. I can't wait, it's like shopping without having to spend money :haha: Unfortunately though, I can't bring it all home with me!


----------



## sar35

congrats on the win Jolene, i've got a baby shower at work tomorrow as im leaving on Friday, im sooooooooooooooooooooo tired i really need to have time off


----------



## Jolene

Enjoy Sar. Post pics, I wanna see what you get!


----------



## naomicourt

millward329 said:


> Yeah inside your green NHS pregnancy notes Naomi, they plot it from week 25. If it is on the middle line then it is average, then they have a lower line and an upper line. They only refer you for another scan if bump is consistently above or below the lines.

It must be different here then as I don't have green notes. They do measure my bump but it doesn't get put on a chart. I will just have to wait and see what they say on my next appointment on Monday I suppose. 



Jolene said:


> I have a Mamas&Papas magazine subscription and I entered a competition in August for a Pampers Hamper. Well I got an e-mail to say I'm one of the winners. Yay :dance: I never win anything, lol. I'm so excited!!

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## boobaby

Hey Ladies, am off for my Anti D injection this lunch time, booo I hate injections! Anyone else had this? Does it hurt? xx


----------



## boobaby

Naomicourt, I'm also getting measured for the first time today so I will let you know x


----------



## mum2be2011

hi boobaby, I had an anti D injection at 26 weeks as I had an accident that involved a serious bump to baby :( Had lots of black & purple bruising over the bottom right hand side of my bump and into my hip. Had the blood test to see if mine and babies blood had mixed and it showed very little mixing of our blood. Still got to have another at 28 weeks as standard on Friday where bump is being measured as well. Got measured at 25 weeks but was told it wasnt an accurate measurement till 28 weeks. I dont have a chart either :(

I wont lie to you the injection doesnt 'hurt' as such its more of a sting than pain. The needle is so fine you dont feel it but they do inject quite high up (my midwife did). Its the actual solution that stings as it is quite thick. It feels like a wasp sting.

Hope your appointment goes ok :hugs:


----------



## boobaby

Thanks mum2be2011, sorry to hear about you accident but glas bubs and you are ok. Think I'm having the jab in my bum cheek so at least I won't be able to see the needle I guess. I hope I'll be able to sit down at my desk afterwards!!:haha:


----------



## mum2be2011

fingers crossed for you boobaby, all the best for your appointment.


----------



## boobaby

Just got back from my apt and ouchie ouchie that Anti D injection isn't a nice one but only lasts a few seconds. Am glad it's out of the way!
She did it in my arm though, so now I feel like I've been punched in the arm. Ah well, eating cake now as my reward! :thumbup:
x


----------



## LittleMrs

Sorry you're in pain, boobaby. Congrats Jolene on the win. I've been entering all sorts of competitions and I've not won anything:nope: so am glad that someone is. 29 wks tomorrow. Time is going slowly. I have placed mental countdowns in place: 30 wks then 31 wks (coz single figure weeks) then 34 wks coz the baby is as safe as if she was full term and then 37 wks because then it's classed as full term. Does anyone have anything else I can add to my countdown list to help pass the time? Anything I've missed? I'll be adding my midwife appointments, obviously. And my antenatal appointments.


----------



## Disneydancr

Hello ladies! So glad to hear everyone's doing well and your bumps are baking nicely! Well, here I am, 3rd Tri today. I'm so excited! I realized yesterday- at the hospital, BOO!- that yesterday my little girl only had 3 calendar months left to bake! OK, OK, I know now you're asking the question- why were you in the hospital?!?!

I wasn't expecting to have to go there in the first place, but the OB told me to. Starting Monday, I had really bad pain in my back and right above my pelvic bone on my left side. It was a weird sensation like a burning and pulling. I figured it was something to do with my sciatic nerve, as I've heard many of you ladies talking about similar symptoms. The pain was severe, but it happened at work after spending a long time on my feet and walking around, and I felt better when I got off my feet... so I waited to see what would happen the next day after a good night's rest. I went to work again yesterday, hoping for the best, and after about 45 minutes on my feet the pain was back! This time, it was worse than ever! I had to hide "backstage" to cry a little and get off of my feet. On my break, I called my OB, but she was out to lunch. I left a message on the emergency line asking what to do. I didn't hear back until the end of my shift (granted it was only 2 hours later) but she told me to go to the hospital so that they could monitor me for contractions. I got there and they hooked me up. Turns out, I was not contracting and it felt like such a waste of time! Granted, it was nice to hear LO's heartbeat on the monitor and hear her kick the microphone, but I have an ultrasound and GTT today, so it wasn't like I didn't know when I'd hear it again. 

Speaking of which, I'm so looking forward to the ultrasound today!!!! This will be OH's first time seeing his Little Girl! We're both so excited! I hope my OB gives me loads of pictures, since at my 20 week the technician at the hospital only gave me a couple, but no profiles- just a few of the "face" and one of the potty shot. I would love pics of her profile, a better one of her face, one of her feet, hands, sucking her thumb, all those cute baby things! If I can, I'll post them later, along with my first 3rd-tri bump!


----------



## millward329

Ah sorry you guys, just presumed all English peeps got the green NHS standard notes. I can put the measurements on for anyone who is interested:
The midline on the graph average measurements are:
25 weeks = 25 cm
28 weeks = 27cm
30 weeks = 29 cm
32 weeks = 31 cm
34 weeks = 33 cm
36 weeks = 34 and a bit cm
38 weeks = 36 cm
40 weeks = 38 cm
These are the fundal height measurements from symphis pubis to top of fundus.


----------



## Disneydancr

Alright! Back from my GTT and ultrasound. So awesome! My LO is growing exactly on schedule, even though my tummy is presenting small. The Doc says I just must be carrying her really well. We got double confirmation, yes, she's a girl! Woohoo! I was a little nervous because everyone who's seen my bump says I'm carrying like it's a boy. I must say, the fluid I had to drink for GTT was not as bad as everyone has said- maybe because it was fruit punch flavored. I found it yummy!


----------



## lovealittle1

Is the Anti D injection standard? :hugs: to everyone that had a painful experience with it.

Disney - glad to hear that all is well with you and :baby: and that the u/s went well.

Had my follow up scan today for low lying placenta and glad to report that all is well :happydance:


----------



## Disneydancr

yay lovealittle1. Glad to know all is well!


----------



## blessed

Disney - mine tasted like flat orange soda... not terrible, but not really great either LOL I failed my GTT :( I have the 3 hour one on Friday! ugh! I pray I pass!


----------



## Disneydancr

how long did you wait before you got the results of the GTT blessed?


----------



## blessed

Disneydancr said:


> how long did you wait before you got the results of the GTT blessed?

I drank the goods, then I was put on a monitor for about 15 minutes... did the dreadful weight gain check..... and then came back to me about 30-40 minutes later.. all in all I think they checked me about an hour afterwards :shrug:


----------



## Jolene

LittleMrs said:


> Sorry you're in pain, boobaby. Congrats Jolene on the win. I've been entering all sorts of competitions and I've not won anything:nope: so am glad that someone is. 29 wks tomorrow. Time is going slowly. I have placed mental countdowns in place: 30 wks then 31 wks (coz single figure weeks) then 34 wks coz the baby is as safe as if she was full term and then 37 wks because then it's classed as full term. Does anyone have anything else I can add to my countdown list to help pass the time? Anything I've missed? I'll be adding my midwife appointments, obviously. And my antenatal appointments.

*LittleMrs*, I'm the same. For now I can't wait to get to 30 weeks so I'll be using your countdown method too, lol. I'm having baby at 39 weeks so 29 weeks is an exciting time for me too, only 10wks left then!!!

Hope your appointment goes well on Friday, *Blessed* :thumbup:

*Disney*, I'm glad baby is doing well and growing.


----------



## Disneydancr

oh weird. I drank the stuff 45 minutes before my appt, after exactly an hour, they took blood, and that was the end of it... does that mean I passed or that we have to wait for the results?


----------



## boobaby

lovealittle1 said:


> Is the Anti D injection standard? :hugs: to everyone that had a painful experience with it.
> 
> Disney - glad to hear that all is well with you and :baby: and that the u/s went well.
> 
> Had my follow up scan today for low lying placenta and glad to report that all is well :happydance:

Hi lovealittle1
Anti D is only given to mummies who have a Rhesus Negative blood group. Your MW would have told you after your initial bloods were taken. My arm is feeling less "dead" today and I do feel like a bit of a wuss now. It's a bit ouchie but not that bad :dohh:


----------



## LittleMrs

disneydancr - I had my GTT on Monday, she told me I had to wait for the results and that I'll hear in a week or so if there's a problem but won't hear at all if it's ok. Might be different in the US but they have to analyse the blood first so it'll be a bit of a wait anyway.


----------



## jojo-m

Hi everyone lots going on, Jolene congrats on your win! ladies with the anti - d, ouch bet your glad its over!

Belated happy birthdays for you ladies whose LO's had a birthday! and good luck to those who had GTT, hopefully the results will be neg! 

I'm off for a scan this afternoon, I volunteered my bump at hospital for some Dr's to train how to ultrasound scan, its only for an hour and thought it would be a nice way to 'give something back' since I have been practising lots of nursing skills on many patients over the last 3 years! Hopefully I'll get a nice pic and I'd LOVE to know estimate weight of baby if they can do that! If not at least I hope to check its still a girl lol x


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Thanks for updating me on front page :flower: Hope all mummys and bumps are doing well xx


----------



## jojo-m

Back from scan its still a definate girl, I'm going to take my tags off clothes and start washing them soon! 

Didn't get a decent picture, baby is head down and looking towards her escape route (exactly how she was 8 weeks ago so looks like she is down there to stay!) Didn't get a weight estimate either but my bottle of lucazade I drank caused some problems for the students learning lol, she was going mad kicking constantly! 

x


----------



## blessed

Disney - :shrug: they told me immediately after taking my blood... hopefully they screwed up! I'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hi Ladies,

Naomicourt - Your bump is lovely...I'm massive, OH keeps saying he's going to buy a toy fin to complete my beached whale look!!!:haha::haha:

Ouch the Anti D sounds painful sending :hug: to all mummies who are having it.

Things are good here although I have a tooth infection and have to have an extraction tomorrow. I very nervous but it has to be better out than in as at the moment my face is swollen and I'm in so much pain that I feel faint. Paracetamol doesn't even touch toothache:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Anyone else had a tooth removed whilst pregnant? Also I'm now slightly anaemic so hop ethis doesn't cause complications :dohh: 
Just hope Jellybean is ok after I've been to the dentist, she is definately stressed atm with all the pain I'm in.

Finally had the nursey plastered last week so Jellybeans room is getting there slowly. May have been on a bit of a clothing frenzy though, sainsbury's have the cutest hungry catapiller hoodie:):happydance:

x


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Lostunicorn, I had a wisdom tooth taken out when I was 22 weeks pregnant as it was causing an infection in the side of my cheak due to the angle it had come through it.

They will still give you the numbing injection even though you are pregnant. Before you go to your appointment take 2 paracetamol so that as the local wears off you will have painkillers on board. Its what the dentist advised me to do and I didnt have any pain afterwards at all. You may bleed slightly more than usual due to the volume of blood now in your system, but it isnt really alot. Get lots of dark green veg in you and if you like liqourice eat some of that. Its full of iron.

Fingers crossed and all the best for your appointment tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## smiffy85

Hey ladies, didn't wanna read and run as I haven't been on in a few days but I'm so tired I just want my bed. Thanks for the support messages about being a teacher. I am finding it such hard work right now but only 1 more day till a week off! YAY! Plus its not helping that Iv got a cold at the mo so feel like shite (scuse the language lol) and am not sleeping well cos I can't breathe. 

Bean is moving around lots altho think he has spun round again today as his kicks seems a bit muffled. Not like last night in the bath! It was amazing watching my tummy wiggle and jiggle around!!

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Smiffy, hope your feeling better soon. Nice to hear from you hun. You teachers & teaching assistants work damn hard, enjoy your half term break.

:hugs: hun


----------



## sar35

i start my maternity leave after today! Good job as i had a couple of small bleeds yesterday, cant wait to be at home and sort out this house, hope the tooth feels better!


----------



## smiffy85

Hey ladies! My little bean has got a lot to answer for this week! Feel like I've done nothing but moan about being pregnant on here lol my last few posts. Well today I had to visit the hospital on advice from my MW. Hadn't really felt many movements from bean and the ones I had had were very soft and small and only the odd one. Not up to his usual standard. Then woke up in the night with pains down the right side of my bump which were on and off. I managed to go back to sleep as I just thought bean must be laying funny or I had slept a bit weird and was feeling a bit achy. Pain was still there this morning and bean hadn't really moved much since yesterday and he's usually really active last thing at night and 1st thing in morning so me and OH decided to ring community MW. After ringing the handling service and them not being able to get hold of her, we had just decided to go to a and e when she called me and advised me to go in a be checked. So that's where we spent the morning, I was hooked up to monitors and luckily no contractions and bean's heartbeat was nice and strong. Started to feel a bit silly for worrying so much but better safe than sorry and the MW there was so lovely and reassuring it made me feel much better. Bean started to make the odd kick too whilst we were there as I don't think he liked having the strap on my tummy. My blood pressure is quite low and I am very tired so they advised me to take it easy for the next few days so here I am not at work for the last day of half term. The doctor saw me too and decided to do an internal just to be sure that the pain wasn't prem labour. Cervix is all closed still and it wasn't half as bad as I thought lol. He said the pain is probs muscular and Iv prob pulled something through coughing with my bad cold. Gotta keep an eye on movements and pain and if anything changes for the worse to ring them again. 

So there we go. OH was lovely, kept making me laugh to relax me and I'm so glad he was there. Glad we went too as don't think I would have been able to relax not knowing if bean was ok. So am chilling this afternoon. It was also quite nice to see where we would be when the time comes for bean to finally make an appearance!! Kept hearing newborn cries! Made me quite jealous but want bean to cook a bit more yet!

Hope everyone else is all ok. I'm hoping for no more drama now!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo-m

ooh what a bit of a scare smiffy, glad all is well though, hope you enjoying your nice restful day knowing little bean is doing just fine! x


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies, didnt want to post this really with what Smiffy has been through this morning but I need to offload somewhere as I feel like im going to explode.

Had our 28 week appointment as planned with the consultant today to check my antibody levels and to also get my anti-D. Didnt expect to be still there 3 hours later with a pending hospital admission hanging over my head depending on the results of the scan.

The midwife did the usual triage of bp, urine sample, any concerns etc and poor woman I dont think she was expecting my reponse. For the last 2 days I have been leaking 'waters' that have now become sweet smelling and getting progessively worsening low back pain that was coming and going with very strong regular tightenings across my bump, and reduced movement of baby. My blood pressure was low (but it has been for quite some time) and I had 3 +++'s of protein in my sample plus something else that I cant remember.

Went straight in to see the consultant and after a chat immediately set alarm bells ringing as he thought I was in pre-term labour especially with the leaking sweet smelling fluid. He examined my tummy and measured bump and I only measured just about 22cm, he asked the midwife to go round to scan (which is next door) and get me an urgent growth can as there is a 6 week differece. He then proceeded to do an internal. He had a look up there with a speculum and then decided to 'shoove his 2 fingers up' and have a rumage. My cervix at the moment is closed but it is bulging. Was told that he wanted me admitting straight away but I put up a fight as today is the anniversary of my daughter coming out of NICU and I didnt want to be in hospital, he then bargained with me and said depending on the scan result i can go home but he would rather I stayed in over the weekend for monitoring.

Had the scan and baby is measuring 30+1 weeks she is on the 90th centile for head circumference, head diameter and thigh bone but only the 50th for abdominal circumference. They reckon she weighs 3lb so im in for another big baby lol if she stays put and they confirmed baby is still a girl. No doubt in their minds that she is a girl as we saw very prominent lady bits :S Liqour volume is also 'normal'

Consultant was happy for me to go as baby is happy, healthy and growing but ive got to go back and see him again next Friday for a check up and he will re-measure baby and liqour volume. I am now on strict bedrest and not allowed to pick my daughter up :(

We have decided now that as we now know baby is definately a girl that we will call her Hayley Anne. 

Sorry for the long post ladies, hope your feeling ok smiffy and your bean is ok. These Jellybeans arent half causing trouble :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

Wow mum2be - that must have felt like a close call. Glad that you and baby are ok. Not long now. 

Smiffy, always the way, manage to struggle on through the whole half term just to get sick for the holidays so you don't even get proper recovery time. Not long now - I've got 8 weeks including next week so yours must be less. I'm glad you and bean are ok. 

Mine is already showing herself to be a bit of an awkward young lady - she doesn't seem to have any patterns except that when I lay in bed she'll kick the mattress on whatever side I lie on and when I read aloud to classes (a common occurence as an English teacher) she goes nuts and kicks hard enough to take my breath away. 

Hugs to all the ladies that need it. Looks like lots of us are saying goodbye to the care/painfree second trimester. Anyone else having rib pain?


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies hope your all ok? x
I was quite ill last night and been in bed all day, horrible diarrhoea and bad BH contractions :(
Back still sore too x


----------



## mum2be2011

Thats not good JMS, take it easy and rest. Easier said than done with a toddler running around.

Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## blessed

sorry to hear about your scares Smiffy and Mum2be! :hugs: You have strong babies in there and I'm sure they'll wait for you guys to be ready!


----------



## naomicourt

smiffy85 said:


> Hey ladies! My little bean has got a lot to answer for this week! Feel like I've done nothing but moan about being pregnant on here lol my last few posts. Well today I had to visit the hospital on advice from my MW. Hadn't really felt many movements from bean and the ones I had had were very soft and small and only the odd one. Not up to his usual standard. Then woke up in the night with pains down the right side of my bump which were on and off. I managed to go back to sleep as I just thought bean must be laying funny or I had slept a bit weird and was feeling a bit achy. Pain was still there this morning and bean hadn't really moved much since yesterday and he's usually really active last thing at night and 1st thing in morning so me and OH decided to ring community MW. After ringing the handling service and them not being able to get hold of her, we had just decided to go to a and e when she called me and advised me to go in a be checked. So that's where we spent the morning, I was hooked up to monitors and luckily no contractions and bean's heartbeat was nice and strong. Started to feel a bit silly for worrying so much but better safe than sorry and the MW there was so lovely and reassuring it made me feel much better. Bean started to make the odd kick too whilst we were there as I don't think he liked having the strap on my tummy. My blood pressure is quite low and I am very tired so they advised me to take it easy for the next few days so here I am not at work for the last day of half term. The doctor saw me too and decided to do an internal just to be sure that the pain wasn't prem labour. Cervix is all closed still and it wasn't half as bad as I thought lol. He said the pain is probs muscular and Iv prob pulled something through coughing with my bad cold. Gotta keep an eye on movements and pain and if anything changes for the worse to ring them again.

It is scary when you don't feel as much movement and it's always best to get things checked out to be on the safe side. I am glad that everything is ok. :hugs:




mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies, didnt want to post this really with what Smiffy has been through this morning but I need to offload somewhere as I feel like im going to explode.
> 
> Had our 28 week appointment as planned with the consultant today to check my antibody levels and to also get my anti-D. Didnt expect to be still there 3 hours later with a pending hospital admission hanging over my head depending on the results of the scan.
> 
> The midwife did the usual triage of bp, urine sample, any concerns etc and poor woman I dont think she was expecting my reponse. For the last 2 days I have been leaking 'waters' that have now become sweet smelling and getting progessively worsening low back pain that was coming and going with very strong regular tightenings across my bump, and reduced movement of baby. My blood pressure was low (but it has been for quite some time) and I had 3 +++'s of protein in my sample plus something else that I cant remember.
> 
> Went straight in to see the consultant and after a chat immediately set alarm bells ringing as he thought I was in pre-term labour especially with the leaking sweet smelling fluid. He examined my tummy and measured bump and I only measured just about 22cm, he asked the midwife to go round to scan (which is next door) and get me an urgent growth can as there is a 6 week differece. He then proceeded to do an internal. He had a look up there with a speculum and then decided to 'shoove his 2 fingers up' and have a rumage. My cervix at the moment is closed but it is bulging. Was told that he wanted me admitting straight away but I put up a fight as today is the anniversary of my daughter coming out of NICU and I didnt want to be in hospital, he then bargained with me and said depending on the scan result i can go home but he would rather I stayed in over the weekend for monitoring.
> 
> Had the scan and baby is measuring 30+1 weeks she is on the 90th centile for head circumference, head diameter and thigh bone but only the 50th for abdominal circumference. They reckon she weighs 3lb so im in for another big baby lol if she stays put and they confirmed baby is still a girl. No doubt in their minds that she is a girl as we saw very prominent lady bits :S Liqour volume is also 'normal'


Scary stuff! So glad everything is ok, make sure you do get lots of rest and what a lovely name. :) :hugs:




jms895 said:


> Evening ladies hope your all ok? x
> I was quite ill last night and been in bed all day, horrible diarrhoea and bad BH contractions :(
> Back still sore too x

I hope you feel better soon. Looks like it isn't a very good week for a lot of us. :( 

xx


----------



## naomicourt

LittleMrs said:


> Wow mum2be - that must have felt like a close call. Glad that you and baby are ok. Not long now.
> 
> Smiffy, always the way, manage to struggle on through the whole half term just to get sick for the holidays so you don't even get proper recovery time. Not long now - I've got 8 weeks including next week so yours must be less. I'm glad you and bean are ok.
> 
> Mine is already showing herself to be a bit of an awkward young lady - she doesn't seem to have any patterns except that when I lay in bed she'll kick the mattress on whatever side I lie on and when I read aloud to classes (a common occurence as an English teacher) she goes nuts and kicks hard enough to take my breath away.
> 
> Hugs to all the ladies that need it. Looks like lots of us are saying goodbye to the care/painfree second trimester. Anyone else having rib pain?

Yes meee!!! I hope baby isn't doing any damage to my ribs because they feel so bruised!! :cry:


----------



## Jolene

Busy little beans we've got! Smiffy, mum2be and jms you're in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## blessed

My ribs are starting to hurt too :( Who would have known so much could be squished against them! lol


----------



## Disneydancr

wow so much going on! :hugs: to everyone especially smiffy and mum2be. I hope everyone feels better and that our beans keep cooking till at least 38 weeks! I am not getting the rib pain so much yet (it tickles me more than anything when she rubs her feet against them) but boy oh boy does my skin feel like it's stretching! No stretch marks yet, knock on wood, but it's hard to stand up straight because of the pain right above my pubic bone on the left side! Sciatica's settling in too; I have to find a good pregnancy support belt- any ideas on the best ones and where to find them?


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies you all got nice weekends planned? xx


----------



## naomicourt

Morning everyone! I can not sleep anymore. :( I keep waking up every hour feeling uncomfortable and also baby is making really strange jittery movements at night now which wakes me up. I can remember Eloise doing that too, I think it's when they are in their REM sleep. Feels so strange.

I am off to Mothercare today as I want to get Eloise a toilet seat and step as she has been potty trained for a month now and want to try and teach her to use the toilet. Fingers crossed. :haha:

I also need to get sone cream for piles :blush: as I don't want it to get any worse then it is. 

Then in the evening I will be in front of the telly to watch the cube and x factor!!! :happydance: I love saturdays, just miss the glass of wine, oh well not long now. :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a good weekend. :hugs:


----------



## smiffy85

Thanks for all the lovely messages ladies. I feel much better today, managed to get an early night and didn't even wake up for the loo in the night!!!! My body must have needed lots of sleep to get over the stress of yesterday. Can't believe that all of a sudden after all our happy and mainly 'comfortable' 2nd tri's that as soon as we have hit 3rd tri our little jellybeans have started to play us up! Naughty little things!!!

Mum2be - so glad our beans are both ok in there. :hugs: for you. Maybe your little one is gonna be a little star seeing as she seems to like being on the screen already!!

JMS - that sounds horrid, hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs:

And :hugs: for everyone else too. Seems like we all need them at the mo lol! It's half term now so I'm gonna have a relaxing wknd with the Mr and then crack on with jobs that need doing in the house next week. Hopefully the muscle pain and my cold will have disappeared by then!! 

xxxx


----------



## sar35

hope everyone starts to feel better soon, ive had 3 small bleeds this week, im hoping its not the start of placenta probs! also itchy hands and feet-again hoping its nothing too serious! If i get it again ill ring mw. I started maternity leave yesterday and had a baby shower at work, got lots of lovely little clothes and cuddly toys... I can relax now and do things in my own time. I also bought a swimming costume from Ebay for 99p so may take up swimming.


----------



## mum2be2011

Morning everyone, would have loved a duvet day today but my little girl has other ideas and has woken up this morning full of beans. No sneaky power nap for me today.

OH is working all day tomorrow and tomorrow afternoon me and LO are off to see friends of ours and their little boy. They've just come back from Cyprus where they got married so lots of wedding photos for me to look at :)

:hugs: to everyone who needs one and Im glad you got a goodnights sleep Smiffy. You and baby obviously needed it. Hope your bean stays put till at least 38 weeks.


----------



## naomicourt

Yayyy!! 31 weeks today!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Just six weeks left until full term. :headspin:


----------



## Mystique26

Hey ladies, hows everyone going? I dont really get rib pains whatsoever. It's the kicks in my cervix thats killing me. I feel this sharp stabbing pain in my cervix when bubs kicks there. I wonder what bubs is up to. Last scan was yesterday and saw that he is still in a head down position. So I wonder how his head pokes my cervix. Hmmm... Anyone else feeling this kind of pain?


----------



## jojo-m

I imagine you have some little hands down there trying to suck a thumb or something, its probably little punches into your cervix! Have to say had this few weeks ago and it right goes through me! I almost feel like I'm going to wet myself at the same time! Hope your LO moves or plays with the cord instead! 

wow 6 weeks to full term Naomi now that sounds near! YAY!!!!! x


----------



## Mystique26

Yeah. everytime he kicks down there, it makes me feel like wetting myself. Lol!


----------



## mum2be2011

Wow Naomi that puts perspective on things. 6 weeks to full term is scary. Not long now till its our turn to start having our babies and the July babies start popping up :S

Is it me or since we hit 3rd trimester is time flying by? :hugs: to everyone


----------



## smiffy85

Yeah it does seem that time is flying! 30 weeks for me tomorrow!! I think for me it's because of the countdown to half term and now that's here and then when I go back to work i've only got 5 weeks left and the weeks with this class just seem to go so fast. No sooner am I moaning on a sunday night about gettin up for another monday than it's friday again and I'm sat nattering to work ppl in the staffroom about wknd plans! Crazy.

Saw someone doing this on a 3rd tri thread i think ( or mybe on this one lol baby brain) where they were ticking off the next lot of milestone until due date so thought I would do mine. Ok so milestones now are 
- 31 wks - back to school, midwife appt and single digits!
- 32 wks - antenatal classes start
- 34 wks - midwife again
- 35 wks - maternity leave starts
- 36 wks - midwife appt
- 38 wks - midwife and christmas
- 39 wks - new years
- 40 wks - due date!!!!

There must be lots more stuff I can't think of right now but those are some of the markers I have in my head as we count down towards the big day!!!

Love to all you yummy mummys xxxx


----------



## jms895

Hope you had a lovely day mumtobe2011!

Lazy day for me today, tho Caine has just poohed all over his nursery CREAM carpet :dohh: :sick:


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> Morning everyone! I can not sleep anymore. :( I keep waking up every hour feeling uncomfortable and also baby is making really strange jittery movements at night now which wakes me up. I can remember Eloise doing that too, I think it's when they are in their REM sleep. Feels so strange.
> 
> I am off to Mothercare today as I want to get Eloise a toilet seat and step as she has been potty trained for a month now and want to try and teach her to use the toilet. Fingers crossed. :haha:
> 
> I also need to get sone cream for piles :blush: as I don't want it to get any worse then it is.
> 
> Then in the evening I will be in front of the telly to watch the cube and x factor!!! :happydance: I love saturdays, just miss the glass of wine, oh well not long now. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend. :hugs:

How strange, my little one has been doing these really strange movements too! And waking me up as tho he is break dancing in there! :rofl:

Well done with the potty training :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

smiffy85 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely messages ladies. I feel much better today, managed to get an early night and didn't even wake up for the loo in the night!!!! My body must have needed lots of sleep to get over the stress of yesterday. Can't believe that all of a sudden after all our happy and mainly 'comfortable' 2nd tri's that as soon as we have hit 3rd tri our little jellybeans have started to play us up! Naughty little things!!!
> 
> Mum2be - so glad our beans are both ok in there. :hugs: for you. Maybe your little one is gonna be a little star seeing as she seems to like being on the screen already!!
> 
> JMS - that sounds horrid, hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs:
> 
> And :hugs: for everyone else too. Seems like we all need them at the mo lol! It's half term now so I'm gonna have a relaxing wknd with the Mr and then crack on with jobs that need doing in the house next week. Hopefully the muscle pain and my cold will have disappeared by then!!
> 
> xxxx

Thanks hun and glad you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## jms895

sar35 said:


> hope everyone starts to feel better soon, ive had 3 small bleeds this week, im hoping its not the start of placenta probs! also itchy hands and feet-again hoping its nothing too serious! If i get it again ill ring mw. I started maternity leave yesterday and had a baby shower at work, got lots of lovely little clothes and cuddly toys... I can relax now and do things in my own time. I also bought a swimming costume from Ebay for 99p so may take up swimming.

:hugs: hope evrything is ok hun xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies - hope everyone has had a nice week-end

Happy 31 weeks Naomi!!

29 weeks for me tomorrow and only 6 weeks left at work :happydance:


----------



## iprettii

I can't believe I'm about to be 27 weeks on Tuesday. The anxiety attacks will come more often now that I'm going to be in my 3rd trimester.


----------



## LittleMrs

Smiffy - it was me!!! I can now add my antenatal appointments to my list of mini-milestones but I'm cutting it a bit fine because they don't start until the first weekend in December. Had to go with paying for the NCT ones in the end because there weren't any local NHS ones in the evenings/weekends except a one-off on a Thursday and I really thought that we'd need more than one class. 

I am also having weird movements at night - you know that kind of off-time frog leap move that babies do? It feels like she's doing that, a series of rapid, muffled kicks that are off-beat. I also have the prodding at the bottom of my uterus that gives me very little warning that I need to go to the loo NOW. Luckily this hasn't been happening at work because I've been making sure not to drink much when I'm there. I can just imagine the look on the bosses face if I leg it out of the classroom, leaving 30 puzzled 14 year olds in a room by themselves unsupervised (P45 anyone?).

I caught sight of myself in a mirror today - I look like a barrel. All the pregnant women that I see around and about all seem to be normal sized with tidy little bumps but I look like a barrel - I'm huge EVERYWHERE. I've always been a little chunky but I've never had a backside, ever - flat as a pancake (a bit annoying actually, trousers never stay up properly) and now my backside is round and HUGE! The strange thing is that I don't appear to weigh any different (well stranger than being a human barrel), I'm just swelling. Is there another pregnant lady who is less bump and more barrel? Seriously, is it just me?


----------



## jms895

Nope LittleMrs i AM a fatty! :( Alot in my legs is water retention its horrible :(


----------



## Disneydancr

hello ladies! Glad to hear all is going well. I've had tons of movement from my LO too! She won't let me sleep- I think she'll be a dancer when she comes into the world! 

I keep hearing ppl say that 28 weeks is a huge milestone, but why? Anyone know?


----------



## smiffy85

Morning ladies! Up with the other half this morning, made his sandwiches and coffee like a good little girlfriend lol. On the negative side forgot I switched the heating to the 'off' setting yesterday as it was playing up and not switching off it's timed settings, so the house was amazingly freezing cold this morning! Bad times. Also was supposed to be meeting up with 2 uni friends this morning who have both recently had babies but one has cancelled cos her little boy is poorly so we're going to rearrange. Boo.

Contemplating either the ironing or getting some school work out the way this morning and then going to see a friend this afternoon. Can't stay in the house all day, I'll be bouncing off the walls with boredom when OH gets home from work cos I'v not had anyone to talk to all day. 

Anyone else sleeping through at the mo? Last 3 nights I have?!?! It's weird although I have felt where beans head it and it appears to have swapped to my right side so not pressed on my bladder at the minute. Sure that will change lol. I've just been so used to getting up around 3-4 ish or more often. Not gonna complain as I'm sure some of you lovely ladies would love an unbroken nights sleep! Maybe my body is just drinking sleep at the mo?!?

30 weeks today! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!! Time for a new pic!! xxxxxx


----------



## sar35

smiffy85 said:


> Morning ladies! Up with the other half this morning, made his sandwiches and coffee like a good little girlfriend lol. On the negative side forgot I switched the heating to the 'off' setting yesterday as it was playing up and not switching off it's timed settings, so the house was amazingly freezing cold this morning! Bad times. Also was supposed to be meeting up with 2 uni friends this morning who have both recently had babies but one has cancelled cos her little boy is poorly so we're going to rearrange. Boo.
> 
> Contemplating either the ironing or getting some school work out the way this morning and then going to see a friend this afternoon. Can't stay in the house all day, I'll be bouncing off the walls with boredom when OH gets home from work cos I'v not had anyone to talk to all day.
> 
> Anyone else sleeping through at the mo? Last 3 nights I have?!?! It's weird although I have felt where beans head it and it appears to have swapped to my right side so not pressed on my bladder at the minute. Sure that will change lol. I've just been so used to getting up around 3-4 ish or more often. Not gonna complain as I'm sure some of you lovely ladies would love an unbroken nights sleep! Maybe my body is just drinking sleep at the mo?!?
> 
> 30 weeks today! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!! Time for a new pic!! xxxxxx

ever since friday ive been sleeping through the night, so please with myself, i wonder if its got something to do with not being at work though and being able to relax! look forward to the new pic x


----------



## smiffy85

sar35 said:


> ever since friday ive been sleeping through the night, so please with myself, i wonder if its got something to do with not being at work though and being able to relax! look forward to the new pic x

Its not just me then!! I was wondering about whether it was cos I know I don't have to get up this week too!! Relax is a word I am loving the sound of right now lol. Although saying that I was awake at 6am yesterday lol so I may be sleeping through but I'm waking up early lol! :shrug:

Will take pic when I'm out of my PJ's lol xxxx:happydance:


----------



## jojo-m

I don't think I've slept straight through, still seem to toss and turn a bit but not been up for the loo last few days in the night so feel a bit more rested. You ladies a week or so in front of me though so I'm hoping this is something I can look forward to! x


----------



## millward329

Hey Smiffy and Sar can you tell me little bean it's half term and if he could just rearrange himself away from my bladder then I may sleep all night too. I'm painting his room this half term so not much time for boredom, but have got the half term cold : (


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone glad to hear a lot of you are getting some rest. :)

I had my antenatal today and it went really well! Good blood pressure, no protein in urine, iron results are still high, baby's heart beat is fine and is now in a head down position. Yay!! :)

Oh and I am now measuring 1cm bigger then I should rather than 3cm!! Which is a relief.

Should be getting a scan soon so they know how big baby is and to check fluid levels as I had low fluid with Eloise.

Xx


----------



## naomicourt

Have just noticed that my ticker has moved to the next picture! He he how exciting! Lol x


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Hey Smiffy and Sar can you tell me little bean it's half term and if he could just rearrange himself away from my bladder then I may sleep all night too. I'm painting his room this half term so not much time for boredom, but have got the half term cold : (

Baby Millward:baby: Mummy said its time to let her sleep all night, even if it is just for one night... pretty please :baby::flower:


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone glad to hear a lot of you are getting some rest. :)
> 
> I had my antenatal today and it went really well! Good blood pressure, no protein in urine, iron results are still high, baby's heart beat is fine and is now in a head down position. Yay!! :)
> 
> Oh and I am now measuring 1cm bigger then I should rather than 3cm!! Which is a relief.
> 
> Should be getting a scan soon so they know how big baby is and to check fluid levels as I had low fluid with Eloise.
> 
> Xx

wow head down already! will it stay there do you know? glad all tests are good and yay for next box x


----------



## LittleMrs

Sar and Smiffy - def a half term thing, I woke up to go to the loo once and that was at the time my alarm usually goes off so I count that as sleeping through. Amazing what happens once the pressure is off, isn't it?


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> Sar and Smiffy - def a half term thing, I woke up to go to the loo once and that was at the time my alarm usually goes off so I count that as sleeping through. Amazing what happens once the pressure is off, isn't it?

Def:thumbup: i still woke up at 2.30 -3.30 but i didnt have to get up, i went straight back to sleep. Ive started maternity leave too so ive got another 2months of this..........bliss


----------



## blessed

Naomi - woohoo for head down!! 

My LO flips over from breech to head down like... 3 times or day or more! Eventually she's going to have pick a side and stick with it!


----------



## sar35

blessed said:


> Naomi - woohoo for head down!!
> 
> My LO flips over from breech to head down like... 3 times or day or more! Eventually she's going to have pick a side and stick with it!

how can you tell?

ive started to pack my bags now and sorted out baby clothes, i got loads as gifts from work and lost track of what i had, i dont think i need to buy any for a few months now :happydance:


----------



## blessed

sar35 said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Naomi - woohoo for head down!!
> 
> My LO flips over from breech to head down like... 3 times or day or more! Eventually she's going to have pick a side and stick with it!
> 
> how can you tell?
> 
> ive started to pack my bags now and sorted out baby clothes, i got loads as gifts from work and lost track of what i had, i dont think i need to buy any for a few months now :happydance:Click to expand...

I can tell two different ways.... one by where her kicks are... and the second when she is flipping over IT HURTS... My belly will feel like its stretching sideways, I'll look down at my bump and see 2 humps.. One is hard and its her head, and the other is her rump! :kiss: after about 30 seconds or so, the two humps will be gone, the stretching sideways pain is gone... and her kicks are either up top, or down bottom. 

I'm trying to figure out how she has the room to move around like that!! :shrug:


----------



## sar35

blessed said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Naomi - woohoo for head down!!
> 
> My LO flips over from breech to head down like... 3 times or day or more! Eventually she's going to have pick a side and stick with it!
> 
> how can you tell?
> 
> ive started to pack my bags now and sorted out baby clothes, i got loads as gifts from work and lost track of what i had, i dont think i need to buy any for a few months now :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell two different ways.... one by where her kicks are... and the second when she is flipping over IT HURTS... My belly will feel like its stretching sideways, I'll look down at my bump and see 2 humps.. One is hard and its her head, and the other is her rump! :kiss: after about 30 seconds or so, the two humps will be gone, the stretching sideways pain is gone... and her kicks are either up top, or down bottom.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how she has the room to move around like that!! :shrug:Click to expand...

wow! i wonder if my baby is doing star jumps cos i feel movements all over the place.


----------



## blessed

Lol!


----------



## smiffy85

Baby millward LET YOUR MUMMY SLEEP!!! Lol!! 

And my mr bean is head down too although not engaged yet. Well he was on friday. I think today he is laying across my bump with head at the left and feet at the right!

xxxx


----------



## ama

:sleep::happydance:Wow not been here in awhile ,hope everyone is well:) cant believe iv only 8 weeks leftctill bubs is here ,its come so quick now :)p.snever moving house whennpregnant again talk about exhausting :p


----------



## naomicourt

blessed said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Naomi - woohoo for head down!!
> 
> My LO flips over from breech to head down like... 3 times or day or more! Eventually she's going to have pick a side and stick with it!
> 
> how can you tell?
> 
> ive started to pack my bags now and sorted out baby clothes, i got loads as gifts from work and lost track of what i had, i dont think i need to buy any for a few months now :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell two different ways.... one by where her kicks are... and the second when she is flipping over IT HURTS... My belly will feel like its stretching sideways, I'll look down at my bump and see 2 humps.. One is hard and its her head, and the other is her rump! :kiss: after about 30 seconds or so, the two humps will be gone, the stretching sideways pain is gone... and her kicks are either up top, or down bottom.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how she has the room to move around like that!! :shrug:Click to expand...

I felt baby move head down about a week ago and it seems to like this position now. I used to get loads of pain in my ribs and felt like my lungs were being crushed but that has gone now. Just get kicked in my ribs every now and then! lol


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies hope your all well and getting nice and fat :)


----------



## blessed

Glad your baby is content with being head down Naomi! :)


----------



## millward329

Baby Millward did not let his Mummy sleep, every two hours up for the loo.....oh well it was worth a try! Maybe I should get a bladder shaped pillow for when he pops out. Got to be up early tomorrow for the gestational diabetes test....no breakfast till 10:30 : ( Anyone else had it?


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Millward, I had the test 3 weeks ago now. The drink isnt the best but there isnt that much of it to drink. It tastes like lucozade with a couple of extra teaspoons of sugar. 

Take something with you to read/do whilst you are waiting for the hour to pass before the next blood sample and a bottle of water as you will get pretty thirsty. Afterwards they tell you to get something to eat and drink before you leave, I took a sandwich, pack of snack a jacks and a bottle of ribena with me. You may feel light headed so eat something as soon as you can.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Does everyone get the Glucose screening test as routine? 
My next appointment isn't til next monday. Maybe they'll mention it then...


----------



## LittleMrs

Glucose tolerance test is only given in UK if they think you are at risk (if you have a high BMI - over 30 I think, if you have a family history of diabetes or if you had gestational diabetes in a previous pregnancy. There are other things but I'm not sure what they are). I had the test last Monday and it was a bit ew (they gave everyone the same cup - not very hygenic for a hospital) and I've not heard from them yet. They did say that I wouldn't hear if everything was ok so so far so good.


----------



## sar35

ive got mw coming at 2 today as ive been having painful bh for over an hour! ooooooh errrr


----------



## Jolene

millward329 said:


> Baby Millward did not let his Mummy sleep, every two hours up for the loo.....oh well it was worth a try! Maybe I should get a bladder shaped pillow for when he pops out. Got to be up early tomorrow for the gestational diabetes test....no breakfast till 10:30 : ( Anyone else had it?

:rofl: millward

Sar, I'll be thinking of you!!!

I went for my check up this morning and got to see our little girl :cloud9: She is now weighing 1.6kg (1-2wks ahead, big baby thankfully I'm having a caesar so I don't need to worry if she keeps growing at that rate, lol) My doc gave me a prescription for magnesium tablets which will hopefully help with the leg cramps I get every morning, they are excruciating:nope:


----------



## smiffy85

I've just had a phone call from the doctors after my trip the hospital on friday. Because the doctor who saw me insisted on an internal examination *shudder* and he took a swab it turns out I have a little infection down there. OOO eerrr lol. Nurse on the phone did reassure me it was gonna harm me or bean though lol so I'm guessing thrush maybe. Although haven't been having any symptoms! Crazyness!

Sar I hope everything is ok with you hun. Fingers crossed for you!

Gonna go take my bump pic now! xxx


----------



## blessed

Sar hope you get to feeling better!

Boo for infections Smiffy :( It will clear up!


----------



## smiffy85

Just posted bump pics on the 3rd tri your bumps thread but thought I would pop a few here too just for you special january jellybeans!! I have just taken these. The first pic is from 27 wks to compare what has happened to my tummy over the last 3 wks! Although the 2nd pic is last wks 29 wk one and don't think that much has happened this week!! The last 2 are from just now!:haha:

O I know what I was going to ask! Has anyone noticed any particular foods or drinks that set their jellybean off dancing and squirming more than normal?? Tea and coffee (decaf lol):coffee: seems to set my little mr off. Just had a cuppa and it's like he's having a party in there!!!! :happydance:

XXXX
 



Attached Files:







27 wks (5).jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1









29 wk pics (3).jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1









30 wk pics (2).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2









30 wk pics (3).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smiffy85

HAHAHAHA i love the boob hold Iv got going on!!! x


----------



## blessed

smiffy85 said:


> HAHAHAHA i love the boob hold Iv got going on!!! x

:rofl: gotta keep the ladies in tact! :)

My LO goes off when I eat poptarts or whenever I eat mexican food.. I think its the chips and salsa that really get her going...


----------



## smiffy85

O blessed you always make me chuckle!!! xxx


----------



## abstersmum

Mw thinks I have a water infection and I have to have a blood test for my liver tomorrow hope everything is ok


----------



## Jolene

Just got my moses basket and thought I'd share the pics. I absolutely love it :cloud9: Can't wait to put her in it!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1068.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2









DSCF1071.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Jolene, Your moses basket is beautiful! Fit for a princess! 

Smiffy, loving the bump pics, that last one is priceless! Hahahahaaa..

Hoping all you lovely ladies are cosy and relaxing. Also hoping your LO's let you get some rest at night too! Cheeky little beans!

x x


----------



## mum2be2011

aww, Jolene your moses basket is gorgeous. Your little girl is so lucky and will look perfect in there.

As Faff&Fidget says, it is fit for a princess


----------



## smiffy85

Feel like im getting big now Faff! One of the little girls in my class said something the other day that made me think about how big I was getting. We were lining up to go to assembly and I was stood in the doorway looking down the line of children and she piped up 'Miss Smith you're nearly as big as the door!' How lovely ay?!?! xxx


----------



## smiffy85

O and abstermum hope your feeling ok hun :hugs: and Jolene that is a very cute moses basket! xxx


----------



## blessed

Abstersmom - I pray all is well for you and the LO! :hugs:

Jolene - LOVELY!!


----------



## Disneydancr

ew infections! Sorry to hear about them!

Jolene, everyone else took the words right out of my mouth- it's fit for a princess!

As for foods that set my LO off, it's ANYTHING! She just won't stop moving! I know I shouldn't complain, but I don't think I've had more than 4 hours sleep per night for the last 2 weeks! She's a feisty one! The better question is does anyone know good foods to make the LO settle down so you can sleep?

Another question for you ladies... Why is 28 weeks supposedly a pregnancy milestone?

Also, a funny thing my OH and I noticed last night... maybe TMI???? I'm sure all of our breast have gotten larger over the last few months and our nipples have been doing funny things. I noticed that when my nipples are relaxed, if I or my OH even BARELY graze one of them, it will plump up like a balloon and darken... we could watch it swell up before our eyes in a matter of about 2 seconds. It was amazing! to think, when my little girl gets hungry, all she has to do is barely touch the nipples and they'll get hard enough for her to clamp on to and dark enough for her to see! Isn't amazing what our natural bodily instincts do?


----------



## blessed

i wish my nipples did that!


----------



## Disneydancr

lol blessed... they probably will... who knows? This is my first LO so EVERYTHING is new to me. Maybe the other mommies will comment on whether they've noticed the same thing or not... or maybe I'll just have a lot of people flicking their own nipples trying to get the result... i must say that image makes me giggle a little!


----------



## blessed

well you've got my vote on the nipple flicking.. thats what I'll try.. LOL :)


----------



## jojo-m

Jolene it's lovely! 

Rofl at the thought of everyone nipple flicking today. I have to say after having my first baby they always stick out now and now that I'm pg they are huge and dark, when my friend and I go to aqaunatal we always joke and laugh our burger nips cause a splash of their own! X


----------



## millward329

Just back from the hospital having had GTT. They took blood from the side of my wrist bone first and the back of my hand the second time. Kinda ouchy but glad they didn't use my elbows as I freak about elbows! Weird or what....had to ask the student not to stare at me the second time round but they were nice enough. The drink was ok so now having breakfast at 11:00 am....YUM! They said if I don't hear today then everything is fine.


----------



## smiffy85

Glad to hear it went ok Millward and fingers crossed for a good result!! :hugs:

My boobs haven't grown at all and I am very disappointed. But my nipples are way different lol! Almost as though they are trying to take over the whole surface of my boob hahahahaha! I must try that flick method tho now....it sounds interesting......hehehe xxxx


----------



## Lostunicorn

LittleMrs said:


> I caught sight of myself in a mirror today - I look like a barrel. All the pregnant women that I see around and about all seem to be normal sized with tidy little bumps but I look like a barrel - I'm huge EVERYWHERE. I've always been a little chunky but I've never had a backside, ever - flat as a pancake (a bit annoying actually, trousers never stay up properly) and now my backside is round and HUGE! The strange thing is that I don't appear to weigh any different (well stranger than being a human barrel), I'm just swelling. Is there another pregnant lady who is less bump and more barrel? Seriously, is it just me?

ME!!! I caught sight of myself in a full length mirror last week and almost fell over in surprise...I look huge, no tiny bump for me. Glad I'm not the only one :hug:


----------



## sar35

I've been in hospital since yesterday have put a thread in 3rd tri just waiting for a bed on the ward and a scan


----------



## millward329

Hope you will be ok Sar x


----------



## mum2be2011

Thinking of you Sar, hope you and jellybean are ok. :hugs: 

Just read your thread and fingers crossed everything will be ok with the scan and they will let you home.

Please keep us updated hun.


----------



## beccybobeccy

:hugs:Hope everything is okay Sar...


----------



## blessed

Keep us posted on how you're feeling Sar! :hugs:


----------



## millward329

Yay no gestational diabetes....me and the bump can keep eating chocolate : )


----------



## LittleMrs

Good luck, Sar. 

My boobs have gone up one size but my back has gone up 3. I'm currently wearing a delightful little number (ahem) from M&S in a 36H!! My nipples don't seem to have changed very much except for little lumps on them, which are apparently normal but I can't remember what they do.


----------



## smiffy85

They lubricate your nipple I believe! Lol! Nice ay?!?!

Still waiting for my other half to get home from work! He said 7 and its now quart to 8! So I got dinner ready for 20 past 7 and have had to put it on hold grrr. Its annoying cos I can't find my phone even tho I know its in the house cos I can hear it buzzing lol when it rings. It seems to be somewhere upstairs however whenever I hear it start to buzz, by the time I get up there it has stopped! ARGH! So he has been communiating via his work email today and I didn't know but had sent a msg at 10 to 7 saying he would be staying at work at least another 30 mins so wouldn't be home till 8! Amazing how much the lack of a mobile can bugger up life ay??!!!!


----------



## naomicourt

I hope everything will be ok SAR. :hugs:


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Just having a quick catch up...

Sar, hoping everything is ok :hugs:

You ladies are so funny! I think i'll be having dreams about huge scary nips later! Hahahahaa.. 
I haven't even measured to see whether i've changed size. I was hoping for a massive improvement but alas, I think my jubblys are still the same.. nips are darker though. Not tried the flicking thing yet, maybe i'll test them in the bath!

I'm tired today. Tried really hard to get all my housework done in one go this morning. Was doing really well. Until lunch time. Then boom. Someone dropped a sleepy bomb on me from somewhere and I just wanted to snooze!

I'm sure LO has a dance mat in there today.. I can feel her shaking her little toushie!! Hahahaha.. 

Oooh, and I have finally managed to get a couple of shots of bump and popped them on the your bumps thread in 3rd tri.. hehehee...

Big hugs ladies!!

x x


----------



## smiffy85

Your bump is so cute Sam! I love it!! Your posts always make me laugh too. Little one shaking her toushie hehehehe! My mr bean has days where he does the same, alot of the movements now are more wiggles and changing positions than defined kicks and punches.

OH is off today and tomorrow so had a lie in today and managed not to get up until 9am cos his alarm didn't go off at 7 as usual. Currently both of us are on our respective computers, me on laptop and him on his xbox but I've already given him his jobs for today!! Lol!

Lots of hugs ladies and jellybeans xxx


----------



## mum2be2011

lol smiffy, what is it with men and their damn xbox's. My OH works with computers all day as a web developer and then spends his evenings and weekends on the xbox playing Halo Reach with friends of ours in Florida.

Glad you had a nice lie :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Hi ladies. I'm feeling very tearful and sorry for myself today- a bit ridiculous considering I know what some of you have been going through. The reason I feel so rubbish is quite simple- I have no sex drive. Sorry if this is TMI. Feel like I'm being a bad wife but OH tries and I just can't and I have no idea why. I'm constantly seeing women boasting (in my mind it seems like boasting) that their sex drives are out of control during pregnancy but I feel like week old lettuce. I'm very clingy and cuddly but as soon as it starts to feel sexual I back off. Is it because the baby is always there in my head? Or because I feel
like a giant barrel? Or because heartburn is about the least sexy thing on the face of the planet? Is there anyone other than me that has had the opposite to everyone else or am I the total freak that I feel like? Sorry to ask such a personal question but I really don't know who else to ask. Xx


----------



## Jolene

LittleMrs, it's a mix of all those things you mentioned and hormones too. We weren't allowed to DTD until 16wks and then doc said it was fine but we should be 'careful, not too rough' lol because of my last 2 mc's. DH and I just decided not to until baby is born and amazingly I don't miss it AT ALL and I'm usually the one with the crazy sex drive, lol, TMI sorry. So don't beat yourself up about, you're not alone!


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi LittleMrs, sorry your feeling like this today :hugs: 

It isnt ridiculous, I know exactly how your feeling. OH and me havent done anything sexual in months, im just not in the mood. We have tried but nothing seems to 'work' and im just not interested. Some womens sex drive goes out of control others are just not interested. There isnt anything wrong with you it is perfectly normal. You are NOT a freak, please dont think you are. 

Dont apologise for asking such a question, I am glad you have. I didnt have the confidence to say anything on here and by asking you have made me realise its not just me. Feel free to ask us anything, we have become a close knit group of ladies and are here for one another. This thread is a safe place for us all to ask for help/guidance, to bitch and rant about pregnancy/work/OH's, and to support and have a laugh with each other and to also share our pregnancies xx

Love the nipple flicking ladies :)


----------



## jojo-m

littlemrs I have been the same with both my pregnancies, Just cannot be bothered AT ALL, it doesn't feel like anything nice only uncomfortable for me, all sensation of the nice bits of sex seem to have fully disappeared! So much for the increased blood flow making things feel nicer! huh not for me! 

I do 'put out' about once a week for want of a better word lol, but its only for hubbys sake and I don't even pretend to enjoy it so its pretty pointless but he only moans to say that he can't wait til I can enjoy it again - it did come back after baby was born and I'd gotten over all the hangups like 'has it all changed down there' and 'my belly looks like I could store a baby kangaroo in there like a pouch' 

Not long left now really, but no hun your not alone! xx


----------



## abstersmum

I think I've dtd about 3 times since I got pregnant so don't worry I'm just glad my oh is sympathetic it doesn't stop him trying though lol


----------



## LittleMrs

In other news, my reusable nappies arrived today. Birth to potty pack, 20 bamboo nappies and 20 microfibre nappies. I was so overexcited when they arrived I unpacked them all over the bed and am now prewashing all of the smallest size (7lb - 20lb). They're so fluffy and excited. OH keeps looking at me like I'm nuts. Then again I am stroking nappies. Anyone else thinking reusable nappies? Think my OH is a tad envious that nappies arouse such passion. 
Thank you, ladies, for reassuring me that I'm not alone in my lack of passion (for things un-nappy related). It's really good to know I'm not alone- I guess we only ever hear about the ladies who get the opposite (nobody wants to admit they've totally gone off sex, I know I didn't) xx


----------



## boobaby

LittleMrs said:


> In other news, my reusable nappies arrived today. Birth to potty pack, 20 bamboo nappies and 20 microfibre nappies. I was so overexcited when they arrived I unpacked them all over the bed and am now prewashing all of the smallest size (7lb - 20lb). They're so fluffy and excited. OH keeps looking at me like I'm nuts. Then again I am stroking nappies. Anyone else thinking reusable nappies? Think my OH is a tad envious that nappies arouse such passion.
> Thank you, ladies, for reassuring me that I'm not alone in my lack of passion (for things un-nappy related). It's really good to know I'm not alone- I guess we only ever hear about the ladies who get the opposite (nobody wants to admit they've totally gone off sex, I know I didn't) xx

Hi LittleMrs, I'm considering reusables too! Only problem is i just don't know where to start?! Which brands, which type, which sizes, how many...the list goes on..
Any suggestions? xxx


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies hope youa re all well?

30 weeks for me :)

Lovely bump and moses basket piccies!


----------



## mum2be2011

Happy 30 weeks jms :)


----------



## jms895

Thanks :)


----------



## jms895

Happy 29 weeks mum2be :)


----------



## millward329

Hi Boobaby.....you need to google the nappy consultant for your area and they will give you lots of advice and show different types of reusables etc. I think some councils also give grants to help with the initial cost so might be worth checking that out too


----------



## blessed

I'm going to attempt cloth too! :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Boobaby, I spent HOURS researching, looking at online reviews and different materials and styles. In the end I decided on littlelamb nappies. £300 for 40 nappies all including boosters and reusable liners. The reviews were all good. I got a combination of bamboo and microfibre ones. The bamboo nappies are more absorbant (night times/out and about and journeys I figure) and the microfibre ones are quicker drying. 
I had no idea there was a real nappy consultant in my area- looks like I wasted a lot of research time (though to be fair I probably still would have researched myself, because I'm a bit of a psycho about stuff like that. I ordered on Tuesday and they came today. Would have been yesterday but I forgot to say what colour wraps I wanted so it took
an extra day. I really love them so far. Whether I'll love them so much when I'm scraping poop off the washable liners remains to be seen but guess it won't be that long till I find out.


----------



## jms895

I use cloth if anyone wants advice! :)

Though I am addicted and like my pretties :blush:


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> Happy 29 weeks mum2be :)

Thanks JMS :)

Has anyone heard anything from Sar? Dont know if anyone has any other way of contacting her. Just hope both her and bean are ok.


----------



## millward329

Tried looking for her thread on third tri earlier....couldn't see it.


----------



## lovealittle1

Keeping SAR in my thoughts. 

As for sex drive. I don't thinks mine has changed but I think DH's has - he seems way less interested which of course I take personally. I have lost my confidence though and they say that if you are not confident with yourself it is a turn off for men. I just dont feel sexy anymore. We went from about 3 times per week to about once now. It is also getting more and more difficult now our choices seem to be very limited lately.

Cloth nappies - I really wanted to use cloth for many different reasons but DH wasnt having it so I backed off. We will be using disposables. I have bought one box of newborns and almost everythime I go into baby's nursery I take one out and hold it - they are so tiny and cute.


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hello ladies :hugs:

I was just thinking, which is unusual at the minute.. do any of you ladies have a way of contacting eachother if anything were to happen to any of us? I suppose what i'm thinking is maybe we could all have one text buddy, just as an emergency, so we could update eachother on here if any of our situations changed? 

What do you all think? I know that if anything happened here my OH wouldn't pop on here to let you all know. I just thought, as we seem to be quite a good support network for eachother.. 

x x


----------



## LittleMrs

This is a good point, Faff. To be fair it's probably one of the first things my OH would do because he says I'm 'always on that bloody site' hehehe, but it could slip through the net easily. 

Has anyone managed to find Sar? I found her thread the other day but no update. I'll look again now. Milward, I think it's called 'something's going on'.

There's been no post from her on there since 12:45 yesterday and loads of us have been on since then. Fingers crossed for her - my friend's waters went at 31 weeks and she just had the baby on Monday at 33+4 and she is perfect, little stay in scbu but breathing on her own etc - hope Sar's little one hangs in just a bit longer. 

Lovealittle - I'm sure it's not you, he's probably like me - a bit freaked at the thought of the baby being there. My OH seems to think pregnancy is the sexiest thing in the world but I'm like you, I've never felt so unattractive. I'm sure you're glowing and we must all remember that it'll be worth it in the end! (and remind ourselves of that once they reach teens).


----------



## mum2be2011

Excellent idea Faff, my OH wouldnt update on here as he wouldnt know where to begin bless him. Im up for this. Facebook if you use it is another option, I know other month groups use it for keeping in touch with others as well. Although would our OH's update facebook. I think in the long run text would be easier.

I suppose the situation with Sar has brought it to light really as no-one knows what is happening and whether she is ok.


----------



## Central Perk

Really hoping Sar is ok. I had a look for an update but couldn't see anything?


----------



## abstersmum

i just had a look and no post today

im waiting for my blood results to come back no news is good news fingers crossed


----------



## pinkie77

Another one here hoping Sar is ok x x

I think it's a good idea to have text buddies too, especially as we're all getting closer now and RL could well rear it's head with christmas just around the corner! My bf doesn't even know how to turn the computer on, let alone find this website!


----------



## Jolene

Here is the link to Sar's thread if anyone can't find it: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...392-something-going-updated-pg2-hospital.html


----------



## smiffy85

Evening all! Wow you've been a chatty lot today! Had 2 pages since I last posted this morning to catch up on. Soooooo where to start.....

LittleMrs I feel exactly the same as you about sex. The few times we have tried it does nothing for me and actually hurts quite a bit (and to say how much *ahem* discharge I get sometimes it feels a bit 'dry' in there sorry if tmi lol but you lot did say post anything :blush:). I feel really really guilty and in the beginning in 1st tri me and OH actually fell out quite alot about it. I think now he's just had to get used to it although he can still make snide comments about it occasionally and don't think he realises it actually hurts my feeling when he does that. Like today when we had been out and the first thing he did when he got home was get his big cushion out and turn xbox back on again. I saw him and said 'have you re-assumed the position again babes?' and he replied 'well you don't ever assume the position anymore so someones got to'. He doesn't say it nastily but it still gets to me. Honestly I do miss it a bit - the kind of pleasing my man feeling and the cuddles that come with it but hey hum. I do still try and make sure other more manual forms are still offered his way which seems to keep him satisfied in the week. Its the weekends when it feels like I'm being a cow by not putting out lol! I'm hoping it comes back after bean is here although am already dreading the first go lol! 

Wow that was long lol! I've never offloaded about that before so Im so glad you lot have started talking about it!!! :flower:

Faff I think your idea to have a text buddy is fab! How do we pick? And make sure no one gets left out?!? Can I be yours lol?!?! Im hoping everything is ok with sar and her jellybean too. Maybe she's just being kept in for obs and can't post?!

abstermum Im hoping your results are good too hun.:hugs:

Fair play to all you ladies going with the eco washable nappies. To be quite honest I don't think I would be able to cope with all that extra washing! But really admire those of you taking it on. :thumbup:

In other news the OH went to bed at 9 so Ive been sat having some quality time with bean lol. He hasn't half been moving around. To amuse myself I put the sky remote on my tummy where the movement seemed to be coming from and he tried his hardest I swear to kick it off. The movement was incredible!! He kept making the ends lift up as he wiggled around and it was almost like he got frustrated at one point and booted it really hard lol!! :haha:

Maybe I should end the essay here! So glad Iv got you guys to talk to about stuff! OH, friends and family are sick of me going on about stuff now Im sure, even tho they are excited about bean too. Speaking of which they are doing my baby shower on satdy so really looking forward to a baby filled wknd!!

Many many hugs to everyone!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

I do hope she's okay. I'm happy to do facebook or text... 

I'm so glad I'm not the only one sex wise. It was far too painful... I feel like its all got a lot tighter down there which is ironic seeing as we are supposed to squeeze a whole person out of there. Luckily OH is happy to settle for other options where everybody wins!! ;)


----------



## beccybobeccy

just went to Sar's profile page and it said last activity at 6.30am... I'm not sure what that means though. lol... trying to be detective!


----------



## mum2be2011

beccybobeccy said:


> just went to Sar's profile page and it said last activity at 6.30am... I'm not sure what that means though. lol... trying to be detective!

According to a friend who has used this site for years, last activity is when you last signed in / visited the site.


----------



## jms895

I think I have missed some posts, what happened to Sar :(

Hope she is ok?

Am happy to exchange mob numbers if anyone wants a text buddy? I did this on BNB last time with my March 0-9 mummies and we were all rooting for each other in labour :rofl:


----------



## mum2be2011

Jms - Sar was admitted to hospital 2 days ago with really painful BH's and when she got in was having contractions but these had stopped yesterday and she had had a steroid injection for babies lungs and was waiting for a scan yesterday. Was hoping to go home from her update yesterday but this depended on the results from her scan to check the placenta. Sar hasn't updated since the scan so unfortunately no one knows how sar and bean are. 

I'm not in contact with Sar the info above was taken from a thread age started in 3rd trimester. Some-one (sorry can't remember who) posted a link earlier today on here for the thread


----------



## jms895

Thanks for the update, hope she is ok bless her :( xx


----------



## Disneydancr

unfortunately, the last activity will show up in whatever time zone you're in... so for me sar's last update was yesterday a little past 10pm lol. but it hasn't changed since I checked at noon (it's nearly 9pm here now) today. 

I think that having a text buddy is a great idea. Manda and I are text buddies since we live 10 mins from each other, but she's not on here very often. Is there anyone else in southern california (or at least pacific time zone) who would like to be text buddies?

As for sex drive... I fear I'm the opposite. OH and I used to have sex 2-3 times a week, and at the very least he would be pleasured 2 times in addition. I've been told by the doctor that I'm no longer allowed to make love to him. I still pleasure him, though, which is nice for him I'm sure, but I miss the intimacy of us being one. Last night I missed it so badly that we lay naked together and I just had him sit inside me for a while (sorry if TMI). I totally understand about the pain of sex... and I noticed beccybobeccy said it got tighter down there when she DTD. Just please be careful ladies! Many times, the pain is because your cervix is being irritated by OH's appendage and can throw you into some pretty severe contractions (I was sent to the Hospital for it the last time we made love, hence why I'm not allowed to have sex anymore) and the sperm can soften the cervix. I'm not saying not to DTD, but please be careful... our little beans need to hold on 'til January!


----------



## Disneydancr

anyone else not looking pregnant from behind? We've all been showing off our bumps... but I wanted to post this pic from behind, because I found it super interesting (and a self-esteem boost) to realize that while I may look huge from the front, I've still retained my original figure! For all of those mommies feeling less than sexy, maybe taking a picture from behind to reassure yourself that you still have great- ahem- assets:dohh: and maybe it'll help you boost your feeling of confidence and sex drive!
 



Attached Files:







censored.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smiffy85

Loving your work disney!!! I saw this on the bumps thread I think and the censored tushy caused some amusement lol! 

As for the sex thing ladies I think it's best just to go with instinct really and if its hurting/feeling uncomfortable/odd then don't make yourself. I believe that if your OH really loves you he should respect your decision and your body and hopefully his sulking won't last very long lol!!! But if you have got a sex drive blooming well go for it! I know I would of mine was there lol!!! :haha:

Anyway hows everyone feeling today? Got any good plans for the wknd??? xxxx


----------



## smiffy85

O and if anyone wants to add me on facebook my profile page address is https://www.facebook.com/miss.smiffy  this might be handy for you jellybeans across in the usa/canada/south africa/rest of world lol to keep up with us. Uk peeps could we sort out swapping of numbers, maybe over private message? xx


----------



## millward329

I've added you Smiffy.

Still thinking of Sar, lets hope we here some good news soon. Thanks for the link (think it was Jolene). It's really interesting hearing about the want or not of sex, guess everyone's different. As everyone's in to sharing at the moment I guess I'd like to share that for me it's not an option at the moment. I broke it off with the Dad about 6 weeks ago when my eyes finally opened to the abusiveness of our relationship. Won't go into details but would love some encouragement and maybe to hear from some other single mummies. I'll go home to give birth as he has been harassing me and tried to get in the house a few times, sometimes it's good that your family live on a small Island! Looking forward to giving birth where my neices and nephew were born too and having my family support around me in those early weeks.
Got MW appt today so will see how much bump has grown and have nearly finished his nursery painting : ) Ordered some new carpet for there too...


----------



## sar35

Hi all I should be home today to update properly kind of mixed news but so far so good am on a phone so its hard to write lots x x x


----------



## lauren-kate

I'm good to go for a home birth :happydance: The midwife says I'm ideal for it really, and as long as there are no problems further down the line, it'll be fine! I'm so excited now.

millward - I was a single mummy throughout most of my previous pregnancy and for about a year after that. I didn't find it AS hard as I expected tbh. I think if that's all you know, you just do it without a thought. Hope your ex leaves you alone. :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Looking good Disney - unfortunately my ass would not fit in a pic like that and I would find it very unflattering :rofl:


----------



## beccybobeccy

relieved to hear from you Sar! Hope everything is okay. Will keep an eye for your update later... 

My facebook is https://www.facebook.com/beccyyoung if anyone wants to add me too...
Smiffy hun, I'm adding you...


----------



## jms895

Smiffy - Just noticed your in Notts me too :)

I cant add on FB here (laptop restrictions! only use it on mob) but if you want to add me I am Jade Sisson :)

Lauren Kate - great news!


----------



## jms895

Glad your back Sar :hugs:


----------



## beccybobeccy

My bum is numb... I've spent the last 2.5 hrs trying to get Take That tickets!! I finally got them!! pheeeeweee.... 
Will need to find a sitter that day! lol!


----------



## beccybobeccy

jms... there are a couple of Jade Sisson's - which one is you? x


----------



## jojo-m

Hi everyone!

ladies I've sent request for friend on fb, I'm Joanne Cooper if anyone wants to add me too. 

Sar great that your coming home, will look out for a proper update, seems like you've had a mad few days!
x


----------



## sar35

Change of plan am here tonight also its major placenta previa covering the os so any bleed and I'm here for 24 hours every time they said I can stay here til I have him or come back each time I think this is how its gonna be now


----------



## mum2be2011

beccybobeccy and smiffy I have added both of you. 

JMS I found you on Gemma's profile as she had mentioned she was friends with you on fb as there are a few Jade Sisson's.

Sar - Glad to hear from you, take it easy and look after yourself and bean x


----------



## naomicourt

LittleMrs said:


> Hi ladies. I'm feeling very tearful and sorry for myself today- a bit ridiculous considering I know what some of you have been going through. The reason I feel so rubbish is quite simple- I have no sex drive. Sorry if this is TMI. Feel like I'm being a bad wife but OH tries and I just can't and I have no idea why. I'm constantly seeing women boasting (in my mind it seems like boasting) that their sex drives are out of control during pregnancy but I feel like week old lettuce. I'm very clingy and cuddly but as soon as it starts to feel sexual I back off. Is it because the baby is always there in my head? Or because I feel
> like a giant barrel? Or because heartburn is about the least sexy thing on the face of the planet? Is there anyone other than me that has had the opposite to everyone else or am I the total freak that I feel like? Sorry to ask such a personal question but I really don't know who else to ask. Xx

I have been very tearful lately as I have no sex drive either but I would like to feel wanted! My OH has not attempted anything for about six months now so I have been feeling really unwanted. :cry: He really isn't very supportive when I am pregnant and if I mention anything about my aches or pains he just grunts and continues what he is doing! Charming.



jms895 said:


> Hi ladies hope youa re all well?
> 
> 30 weeks for me :)
> 
> Lovely bump and moses basket piccies!

Congrats on 30 weeks :happydance:




Disneydancr said:


> anyone else not looking pregnant from behind? We've all been showing off our bumps... but I wanted to post this pic from behind, because I found it super interesting (and a self-esteem boost) to realize that while I may look huge from the front, I've still retained my original figure! For all of those mommies feeling less than sexy, maybe taking a picture from behind to reassure yourself that you still have great- ahem- assets:dohh: and maybe it'll help you boost your feeling of confidence and sex drive!

Love your picture! I wish that I looked like that from behind! 



lauren-kate said:


> I'm good to go for a home birth :happydance: The midwife says I'm ideal for it really, and as long as there are no problems further down the line, it'll be fine! I'm so excited now.
> 
> :

Lucky you for being able to have a home birth, I would love to be able to do that.



beccybobeccy said:


> My bum is numb... I've spent the last 2.5 hrs trying to get Take That tickets!! I finally got them!! pheeeeweee....
> Will need to find a sitter that day! lol!

Well done, I would love to see Take That! Make sure you show us your pics. :happydance:



sar35 said:


> Change of plan am here tonight also its major placenta previa covering the os so any bleed and I'm here for 24 hours every time they said I can stay here til I have him or come back each time I think this is how its gonna be now

Thanks for the update Sar. You poor thing, at least you are in the best place for you and bean. Big hugs coming your way. :hugs: xxxx

I have added some of you on facebook as I think it's a good idea for us to keep up to date with what is happening. Text buddies are a good idea too as some of us really haven't got that long now. Inbox me if anyone would like to have my number.

I hope you are all well. I went for a walk today and I could feel baby's head dropping! I had to waddle for the rest of the walk! lol I hope baby is not thinking of appearing just yet. 

xxx


----------



## jms895

Ooh sorry, my profile pic Is Caine in a bob the builder yellow truck :)


----------



## jms895

Mum2b - I accepted you - rachel yeah?

Sar :hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> Mum2b - I accepted you - rachel yeah?
> 
> Sar :hugs:

Yeah its just popped up now :) lovely profile pic of Caine on bob the builder


----------



## jojo-m

sar glad your both ok! Bit scary having placenta praevia so glad they keeping a close eye on you! bit of a pain being in and out of hospital but least you get some home time too :hugs:

If anyone needs a text buddy in UK I'm free so inbox me if you want to :flower:

x


----------



## millward329

Hi all,

MW appt went ok today except bump is now measuring 32cm! Way off the graph and surely he can't have grown 7cm in 3 weeks - I would have noticed! MW said it could just be his position so not to worry and she'll check again in 4 weeks. Better not be growing a monster sized baby in there : )


----------



## naomicourt

millward329 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> MW appt went ok today except bump is now measuring 32cm! Way off the graph and surely he can't have grown 7cm in 3 weeks - I would have noticed! MW said it could just be his position so not to worry and she'll check again in 4 weeks. Better not be growing a monster sized baby in there : )

I had the exact same thing happen to me at 28 weeks I was measuring 3cm too big and this week I was only measuring 1cm too big so I have a feeling it is due to the positioning of baby. I wouldn't worry too much until your next measurement. :flower:


----------



## LittleMrs

Hey all - just read 3 pages in one go and not quite sure where to start. 

Millward - good on you, it's difficult to walk away from a relationship at any point in time and it takes even more guts when you're pregnant. Glad you've got your family to support you , I'm sure you'll both be fine. One of my best friend's is a sinlge mum with three kids and she does such an amazing job - I honestly don't know where she finds the time, the clothes are always ironed, her house is always immaculate and the kids are always polite and lovely. I don't iron clothes even now, when there's only the two of us. 

Ladies, I'm going to go back through and follow the links and add you on facebook - I'm Tracy Scott (the picture is of my wedding day at gretna green). 

Sar, glad they are keeping a close eye on you. Probably good that something did happen so they found out about your placenta and can keep you and LO safe. We're all thankful you're OK.

Disneydancr - I def do NOT look like that from the back, I'm having one of those pregnancies that old wives tales associate with girls - I look like a barrel, literally. I've never had hips or a backside at all (to the extent where my trousers fall down because my hips don't hold them up) but I'm beginning to look like a fatter version of J-Lo. 

Going back even further, I also find sex to be uncomfortable. I also had my routine smear the other week and it was agony. I too was wondering how a baby is supposed to get out if sex now hurts. Glad I'm not the only person who is starting to think about that. Well - I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## LittleMrs

Just realised that the wedding photo is not the one I thought and so it doesn't say where the wedding is - it does have us under the kissing gate though, if that helps.


----------



## millward329

Thanks Little Mrs, I have added you but there are a lot of Tracy Scott's in the world!


----------



## abstersmum

just a quick update i got my liver function test results back they were 614 and should be 0-34 so have to go in to hospital on monday to scan my liver and the baby also need more blood tests, im still waiting for the bile acid result but i will know more on monday


----------



## mum2be2011

That doesnt sound good abstersmum :hugs: Thinking of you and hope everything goes ok on Monday for you.


----------



## naomicourt

abstersmum said:


> just a quick update i got my liver function test results back they were 614 and should be 0-34 so have to go in to hospital on monday to scan my liver and the baby also need more blood tests, im still waiting for the bile acid result but i will know more on monday

Oh no abstersmum, I hope everything will be ok. 

:hug:


----------



## abstersmum

our little girl is still moving around so i hope its just a case of medication but i would urge you all if you start itching just mention it to your mw


----------



## LittleMrs

Sorry Millward, you're right, it isn't a very original name :blush: my maiden name was Evans - there were even more. 

Abstersmum - sorry your results weren't good:hugs:. Is there anything they can do to make it better?


----------



## naomicourt

I don't know what is wrong with me but, I am soooo hungry!! Finished my rissotto in about 2 mins and have now eaten half a tube of pringles and am now munching through a 230g bar of dairy milk fruit and nut! oops. :blush:


----------



## abstersmum

i think they can give you medication but not sure just have to wait and see


----------



## LittleMrs

Oh dear - I itch loads. Only at night-time and mostly my thighs and occasionally across my belly. But I do have eczema and I itched at night before the pregnancy. Though I suppose it might be worse now. I'll mention it. Any other symptoms?


----------



## jojo-m

abstersmum :hugs: hope its quickly sorted. You'll feel like your never away from healthcare, they will monitor you lots now which is at least reassuring! xx


----------



## abstersmum

LittleMrs said:


> Oh dear - I itch loads. Only at night-time and mostly my thighs and occasionally across my belly. But I do have eczema and I itched at night before the pregnancy. Though I suppose it might be worse now. I'll mention it. Any other symptoms?

there is a sticky thread on 3rd tri or google its called obstetric cholestasis


----------



## LittleMrs

Have looked on google, have told OH to remind me to mention it to midwife at next appointment. Just in case.


----------



## abstersmum

its only a blood test to find out, saying that i have to go to the path lab to get mine done as i've had to be sedated to have blood taken in the past im not good with needles lol


----------



## hodbert

Hi Ladies

Thought I really shoulld post on here as it has been a while. I have been keeping up to date with most of your posts, but have been posting on the 28 weeks post so have been very naughty and lazy and not posting on here!

I hope everyone is ok, thinking of you Sar and Abstersmum.

I am 32 weeks today and every day that goes by hubby and I are still fighting our disabelief that we will be having a baby soon. After all this time it's still not sunk in!

Anyway, like I said i hope you are all well and can forgive me for my laziness! :hugs:


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hello you lovely jelly bean bakers!

I'm pleased to see we are all finding text or facebook buddies! 

There's been a few pages since I last posted.. can't remember half the things I wanted to comment on.. 

Millward.. I just wanted to say you are not on your tod! My sister has 3 beautiful children, she is a single mummy. Long story but they all have the same dad, he was just a waste of space really. She has been separated from him for about 7 years now. You will be fine. It sounds like you have an amazing family to support you. Well done for making such a hard decision at a time when most of us can't even decide which packet of biscuits to open. You are a strong woman, and that little one will be just as strong as you! :hugs:

As for rumpy.. shnoo shnoo.. roodies.. slap n tickle.. nookie.. DTD.. etc etc.. I am the same as most of you ladies.. take it or leave it. I was feeling quite feminine and blossoming in 2nd tri... but I made the mistake of going into mothercare for some jeans. They have 360 degree mirrors.. I had the fright of my life. I was so used to looking downwards and straight on in the small mirror at home. Until that moment. All I could see was bump and butt!!!! I think the noise I made may have startled the staff as I had an assistant knock on the door to ask if I was ok. So, no more feminine and blossoming for me! I feel more like hippo and wallowing at the minute!

Gotta nip off.. LO is using my bladder as a pillow I think.. I have to try and roll myself off the chair and haul my behemoth butt to the little girls room!!

Oooh.. almost forgot.. if you would like a text buddy, PM me :)

x x


----------



## blessed

I'm still kickin over here on this side of the ocean :) Wish I could sleep better though :dohh:


----------



## Jolene

Millward, sorry about your ex but it's good that you're thinking about you and your bundle of joy and putting you guys first! You're already taking responsibility and being a fantastic mom!

Sar, I'm thinking of you :hugs: Hope baby bakes a little longer and the two of you get the nurture and care you need.

Naomi, thanks for making me hungry. Salt and Vinegar pringles are my weakness, once I start I just can't stop. My hubby and son know that's something I don't share, lol.

Jojo, I looked you up of facebook but the are a lot of Joanne Coopers out there! 

Smiffy, I sent you a friend request on fb!


----------



## Jolene

If anyone wants to find me on FB you can pm me :)


----------



## smiffy85

Wow we all have so much to tell at the mo! Think I only posted yday morning and yet again had about 3 pages to read. So my apologies if I forget to mention you all lol! But just in case :hugs: for everyone!

I've accepted all my fb requests lol! Don't think I've had so many at once since I first joined. Didn't know half your real names lol and went on fb before I checked here. So spent a little while looking at mutual friends....naomi made it easy cos her name is the same lol! 

Hodbert you naughty girl fancy leaving us and lounging with the 28 weekers lol! Glad to hear from you hun and hope everything is ok with you over in the sunshine! :hugs:

Millward I admire your strength and tenacity hun. What great timing but they do say you often find clarity when things like bringing another person into the world and them being the most important thing happen. Gives you the drive you need to make sure the world is right and safe for them and you. Well done and its great your family is right behind you too. :hugs:

Naomi my OH can be a bit like yours. I think I must moan quite a bit now lol cos he tends to ignore me. As long as he supports me at the birth and checks on me now and again I know thats just his way. But in terms of feeling unwanted have you tried mentioning it to him? Know its hard but if all you would like is a cuddle then thats not too much to ask surely. Men can be such a pain in the arse sometimes. Specially when we feel at our most emotional and vulberable. :hugs:

abstermum I hope the trip to the hospital/lab isn't too traumatic for you hun. And hope all will be fine with the results :hugs:

Im so glad that we have heard from sar! I wrote a message on her thread but hopefully she will get the treatment she needs and get lots of rest. 

I think thats all I can remember! To be honest Im quite impressed I remembered all those things with my baby brain at mo. Had a nice day yesterday with OH actually. Went out to derby shopping in the afternoon and then met up with his workmates for the evening as one of them is leaving to start a new job. Had a bit of a sugar crash walking round the shops tho. Jack said I looked terrible lol and I just said I needed an energy boost so off we toddled to a cafe where I guzzled a half litre bottle of OJ and slice of carrot cake in about 2 mins. Crazyness but I felt better after it. The evening was nice tho! Met his workmates in slug and lettuce and stayed there for ages. There was about 30 people and I haven't seen some of them since I was about 12 wks preg so I answered a lot of the same questions over and over lol about boy or girl? names? etc., Got rubbed and prodded lots too but I don't mind that. With me driving it meant OH could have some alcohol and boy did he drink some cider lol. Finally made him leave at 10 as I was shattered after being out in derby since half 1 and I needed food lol. He was nicely drunk lol, the kind where every sentence ended with 'I love you' lol. Made me giggle. We picked up fish and chips (yum) and went home to eat them. At which point he gobbled them down and got the serious hiccups. We tried allsorts to get rid of them because we went to bed and he was literally shaking the bed! He hates them too. So I decided to be a kind girlfriend and try pleasurable methods for him lol. Needless to say it didn't really work - too much alcohol and too many hiccups lol - and at the point where I was deciding whether to try out DTD and stood up to get naked, he rolled over and passed out lol! Charming ay? Anyway he can't remember any of it right now and is suffering in bed with a bad head lol!! I have been up since 7 am and have got another busy day of friends and family today too!!!

Hope you ladies are enjoying your wknd xxxxxx


----------



## jojo-m

lol sounds like a great day/night smiffy! made me laugh!

my 4 year old little boy and me are watching ben 10 at the mo, dh not home til lunch time and Corey won't put his trousers on so the plan to actually leave the house this morning isn't working so far! 

baby turned transverse the other day and its a really weird uncomfortable feeling but getting a little more used to it now. Must say though its brought the nausea back boo! x


----------



## LittleMrs

jojo - funny you should say that, I never had morning sickness but I feel a bit eurgh most of the time now. Plus now our sofa is low enough that leaning forwards is getting a bit painful under the rib cage.


----------



## jms895

Morning all, which one of you is Rebecca Young on FB? xx

Have figured out the others :)

Hope your all ok?


----------



## millward329

It's Beccybobeccy JMS : )


----------



## beccybobeccy

Yeah its me JMS... 
We are doing our nursery today... I say we... although its mainly my boyfriend and his mate... 
I'm the DJ really!

Millward - I only just noticed that we are due date buddies after you wrote on that on my wall!! 29 weeks tomorrow!! xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi JJ's

Nice to see so many updates :happydance:

Millward - sending :hugs: your way. 

Abstersmum - Hope everything goes well on Monday and you get taken good care of.

Last night I was feeling a twitch down low - the part of my bump that I cannot see -could it have been hiccups? 

I was thinking today how exciting it is going to be in late December and all of January whn everyone starts having their babies. There are going to be so many lovely updates on here :happydance:

I just posted some new bump piccies in 3rd tri and also in my journal if anyone interested.

As for text buddies - I am in canada so it gets quite expensive texting overseas but if anyone wants to be fb buddies pm me.


----------



## sar35

hi honeys im home! im overwhelmed by your support thanks, apparently the bleeds i was having are warning bleeds that can lead to a hemmorage (sp) thats why i have to stay in for 24 hours each time, its major placenta previa and they dont think its gonna move, so im prob gonna have him a week before christmas!and ill prob be admitted at 36 weeks til 38weeks. also there is a lot of amniotic fluid which could indicate diabetes so gotta have the gtt test in 2 weeks, cant have it sooner as the steroids mess with the glucose levels. im gonna get some sleep and ill catch up with you all soon. im happy to be a text partner with someone aswell, good idea! inbox me and ill send you my number


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome back Sar we have all been so worried about you. Glad to hear that you are home now where you can get the proper rest you need. :hugs:


----------



## millward329

Enjoy resting in your home comforts Sar x


----------



## beccybobeccy

:hugs:Welcome home Sar... Glad to hear bubs is safe. 

Feeling all warm and fuzzy from all the Jellybean mummies pulling together.:hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Glad ur home and ok Sar! And it was lovely to read all the JB's pulling together!


----------



## jojo-m

I wonder who will have the first jellybean? Anyone with an early induction planned? x


----------



## naomicourt

sar35 said:


> hi honeys im home! im overwhelmed by your support thanks, apparently the bleeds i was having are warning bleeds that can lead to a hemmorage (sp) thats why i have to stay in for 24 hours each time, its major placenta previa and they dont think its gonna move, so im prob gonna have him a week before christmas!and ill prob be admitted at 36 weeks til 38weeks. also there is a lot of amniotic fluid which could indicate diabetes so gotta have the gtt test in 2 weeks, cant have it sooner as the steroids mess with the glucose levels. im gonna get some sleep and ill catch up with you all soon. im happy to be a text partner with someone aswell, good idea! inbox me and ill send you my number


Yay! Glad you are home now Sar. Bad news about the placenta previa but, good news that you get to meet bean before christmas! :)

I hope your GTT comes back ok. Enjoy your weekend.

:hugs: xxx



smiffy85 said:


> Wow we all have so much to tell at the mo! Think I only posted yday morning and yet again had about 3 pages to read. So my apologies if I forget to mention you all lol! But just in case :hugs: for everyone!
> 
> I've accepted all my fb requests lol! Don't think I've had so many at once since I first joined. Didn't know half your real names lol and went on fb before I checked here. So spent a little while looking at mutual friends....naomi made it easy cos her name is the same lol!

I know, I wasn't very original with my username was I! lol :haha:


----------



## naomicourt

jojo-m said:


> I wonder who will have the first jellybean? Anyone with an early induction planned? x

I am not allowed to be induced this time as I was induced with Eloise and ended up having an emergency c-section. So I might have to have a scheduled c-section this time which will be at 39 weeks so around the 19th of December. Got to speak to my consultant about it when I am 36 weeks.


----------



## LittleMrs

Looks like you might be the first then Naomi - depending on whether anyone goes into labour early (hopefully not early early, but 37 weeks). I finish work on the 17th december and that's 1 day after I turn 37 weeks and there'll be ladies who are 37 weeks 1 or maybe 2 weeks ahead of me (I'm due 6th Jan) so I suppose early december could be the first full-term babies. So 5 weeks is that? Wow - that's close!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Its all a bit odd thats its sneaking up on us! 
I wonder who will be last... thats got to be agonizing! Everyone form a nice orderly due-date queue... no pusher inners please!

Just waiting for Domino's to turn up... my treat as OH has been working on the nursery all day!!

Bless him - he is moaning about his back aching... poor little kitten - I wonder what that feels like!!!!?? He's sat on my gym ball now... I told him to times this by 9 months and then he might get some sympathy... haha!!


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Yay! First thing I find when I open this thread is that Sar is home :happydance:

I hope all you ladies are well. I hope all the LO's are behaving!

How is everyone getting on with finding text or facebook buddies? It would be lovely if we all had at least one buddy :)

x x


----------



## blessed

Glad you're home safe and sound Sar! :) 

I will more than likely be having a section the last week of december as well... Sounds like a few of us won't be delivering in January! lol


----------



## jms895

Glad youre back Sar!

Thanks girls will add you all when i log on FB :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Willing to bet I go at least a week over my due date. I'll have labour envy. Just got a feeling this is a 42 week job. Watching most haunted replacement. It's rubbish. Booooo. OH and I were really looking forward to it. 
Had a lovely morning this morning, tickling OH in bed until he begged me to stop because he couldn't breathe and dribbled on his hair- cause for much hilarity. Has anyone found that when they think something is funny, nowadays you laugh like it's the funniest thing ever- almost hysterically?


----------



## LittleMrs

Can't work out how to put a photo on here from my i-phone but have posted bump pic on facebook. I am HUGE!!!


----------



## Disneydancr

LOL 8 PAGES!!!!!!

Good thing most of them were about facebook, though! Find me by going here: https://www.facebook.com/disneydancr

Yay sar! So glad to hear you're finally home! 

Abstermum, hope everything goes well with your tests.

So sorry if the pic from behind wasn't the confidence booster I hoped it would be for you ladies.

On other news, had my first sneeze-pee the other day. It was at work and I had to sneeze and ended up wetting myself. Lovely, huh? Luckily I was wearing a skirt so nobody noticed and I could go clean up without having to go to costuming to get a change of clothes. Anyone else have this problem?

Love you all ladies! I am so happy to have you to talk with and sympathize with. In a time when I felt like nobody around me understood what I was really going through, I found you and it makes me feel so nice to be a part of this special group of ladies.


----------



## Disneydancr

Oh, and btw, I haven't made the big pregnancy announcement on facebook yet... don't know why really... maybe I'll do it tomorrow... or when the pictures from the halloween party last night get posted. lol. anyone else not mentioned their bumps on FB yet?


----------



## lovealittle1

My EDD is January 10th so I will prob end up being smack in the middle of all the babies being born. We were told at prenatal classes to add 8 days to EDD for first babies so that will put me Jan 18th. It will be so exciting once the babies start being born :happydance:

Disney - I had a pee-sneeze only once but luckily I was wearing a panty liner so I just had to go dispose of it. It is no fun though that is for sure - and of course you gotta try to keep a poker face on when it happens.


----------



## LittleMrs

disneydancr - I'm a bit dumb, just accidentally requested you from hubby's facebook coz he left it signed in and it's usually me signed in. It's Adam Scott - just ignore it. I'll request you from mine.


----------



## jms895

Lovealittle one, I went into labour 5 hours after due date :lol:

Bang on time!

I am expecting to be a few days early with this one for some reason, and another pound bigger!

Bump pics are in my journal if anyone wants to compare? 

I will check all your lovely bump pics later when I go on FB :)

Enjoy the extra hour in bed in the morning everyone!


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> disneydancr - I'm a bit dumb, just accidentally requested you from hubby's facebook coz he left it signed in and it's usually me signed in. It's Adam Scott - just ignore it. I'll request you from mine.

lol added him just now... before I logged into bnb. he can unfriend me if he wants.


----------



## Disneydancr

jms895 said:


> Lovealittle one, I went into labour 5 hours after due date :lol:
> 
> Bang on time!
> 
> I am expecting to be a few days early with this one for some reason, and another pound bigger!
> 
> Bump pics are in my journal if anyone wants to compare?
> 
> I will check all your lovely bump pics later when I go on FB :)
> 
> Enjoy the extra hour in bed in the morning everyone!

extra hour? are the clocks changing then?


----------



## abstersmum

we go back to GMT we have been on british summer time


----------



## LittleMrs

Disneydancr- think he's enjoyed talking to you bout films- at least I've had a running commentary and that generally means he's enjoying himself (or angry but that doesn't apply this time). So proud, taught him everything he knows bout films. Lol. 

I'd say that I will enjoy the extra hr in bed but I've been waking up at some point between 5-6:30 every day, going to the toilet and then staying awake. So that'll be between 4-5:30 tomorrow then. Lol. Oh well, more time to finish my work I guess (or finish my book and draw on OH while he sleeps hehehe).


----------



## smiffy85

Firstly ladies I haven't made it public on facebook that my jellybean is a blue one. Not because we want to keep it quiet just because it hasn't come up lol and the most important people already know anyway so didn't feel the need to 'announce' it! Although the pics from today might give it away a bit lol!

Anyway back to my day! I have had such a fab day! My uni friends organised my baby shower and some people from work came, my mum, Jack's mum and grandma came and then my friends were there too! It was so lovely. They arranged food, activitiies and decorations plus I had loads of presents to open! Me and bean have been so so so spoiled!! I'm gonna add the pics to facebook probably tomorrow now cos I'm pretty tired!

Then after the shower it was time to get ready for halloween at our house. Whilst the girls had been at the shower, Jack and his mates had been having a man version by going quad biking and sumo wrestling so after they were done they piled back to ours in fancy dress. Then all my girl friends came round plus my friend and his wife plus their little one year old who is adorable!! We (well they) had some drinks and some food and just chatted and had a laugh. I drove some of them into town and decided to stay out a while seeing as I had made the effort and dressed up. I came home about 40 mins ago and came to bed with my laptop, a bag of crisps and some juice lol. Rock and roll ay?!?! But it was so lovely to be out with everyone and they had made so much effort all day. Can't thank them enough really. 

Left OH on the piss again so good ness knows what time he will roll in lol. Hope he doesn't make too much noise....

Glad to hear that sar is home safe. In your own bed aswell, bet that feels lovely after crispy hospital sheets hehehe! 

And I love how we can chat on fb now as well as here! Brilliant, I feel like I know you girls so well already. Maybe when our jellybeans are all here we could arrange a meeting of some kind? Or would that be too weird lol! xxxxx


----------



## blessed

LoL Disney - I had my first pee sneeze the other day too! LOL... it wasn't a lot, so nothing crazy.. but it was funny :lol:

Our clocks change back in the US next week! LOVE this time change... my favorite :)


----------



## Disneydancr

Ok, so I've made it public that I'm preggers on FB... so no need to hide anything... post what you'd like. 

LittleMrs, your husband seems very nice and very passionate about his scary movies. 

I can't wait for the time change! It'll be nice getting on a better schedule (hopefully)


----------



## blessed

Yea, I think our good schedule days are over... lol..


----------



## Disneydancr

Does anyone else have trouble with their appetite? Up until a few days ago, I've felt like eating everything... and constantly! These last few days, however, I haven't had an appetite, and when I try eating, I can't finish my food! Maybe it's because my LO is getting bigger and is crowding my stomach... anyone know?


----------



## Disneydancr

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I've upset my aunt. For those of you who have seen my FB profile, I posted my latest bump pic as my profile pic and my "update" was all about my LO. My aunt is TTC after 2 mcs and an hour ago she updated her profile status complaining about why people would post certain pictures without warning, and that she was feeling upset and wondering why God did certain things. I feel bad that she's not been able to conceive in a while, but she has 5 children already... shouldn't she understand how excited I must be since this is my first... and couldn't she be happy for me instead of taking it personal? I don't know... did I do wrong... or should I just post my happy blatherings and ignore how she's feeling? I'm so torn.


----------



## Neko

Disneydancr said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with their appetite? Up until a few days ago, I've felt like eating everything... and constantly! These last few days, however, I haven't had an appetite, and when I try eating, I can't finish my food! Maybe it's because my LO is getting bigger and is crowding my stomach... anyone know?

I'm having the same problem. I think it's because my baby is carrying high and my stomach has very little room.


----------



## blessed

Disney - my eating is the same way.... it has SLOWLY gotten a bit better... but not by much.. I ate WAY more pre-pregnancy than now! lol...

As far as your aunt.. :( thats so sad. I think its one of those times where she should not take this as a personal I'm-going-to-shove-my-sono-pictures-in-your-face kind of thing. I mean come on.. its FACEBOOK.. she's not the only on there to view what you decide to share. How she takes it, is on her. I would hope she could be a little more happy for you, but hey.. everyone handles things differently and I'm sure its a tough reminder for her. But, I think its important for her to set those feelings aside... In my opinion :) I think it would be different if she was your co-worker, or your roommate or something... more of a situation that you can kind of 'walk on eggshells' (if you will) on what you choose to share... but facebook, is a social network.. to share things! Especially the things that make you happy :) I'll pray her attitude settles and she can be comforted in her 5 kiddos!

:)


----------



## Disneydancr

Thanks blessed I appreciate it. :hugs: I have been chatting with her and found out that her LO from her last MC was also a baby girl who would have been due in Jan, so it hit her extra hard. Also, I noticed she deleted that status off her profile. I basically said I felt sorry for her losses and that it's been hard for her to conceive a sticky bean, but that I'm really happy and excited about my LO. I told her that I couldn't totally sympathize with what she's been going through because I haven't been in her situation, but that I know she can sympathize with my joy because she has been in my situation- 5 times. I also said if my posts really upset her, she should delete my updates from her news feed because soon I'll be posting more updates on movements, growth, nurseries, new weekly bump pics, baby showers etc. That way she won't have to feel like I'm flaunting my situation.

On another note, anything weird going on with your bumps? I posted this on the bumps thread, but I want to hear from my jellybean mummies!

I know I posted 3 days ago... but I feel like my bump has changed drastically! What the heck is going on with my belly button? Did it slide down my belly???? What do you think? It looks weird for me... not sticking out, but puckering or something!
 



Attached Files:







28weeks.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0









28weeks3days.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jolene

Disneydancr your uterus has risen quite a lot so it appears that your belly button has slid down :haha: My Dh was laughing at mine yesterday saying that when I breathe out it seems to bulge. I really think it might stick out this time round, it didn't with my first pregnancy. As far as your aunt is concerned, I understand it is really hard to go through mc's (I've been through them too) but this is your first pregnancy and it's not like you rubbed her nose in it from the beginning. I had a friend who gave birth a few days before my one due date and I was ecstatic for her. This is your time, enjoy it!!!! Especially considering it is your first!

Smiffy, sounds like you really had an awesome day! Can't wait to see your baby shower pics! 

Can we please not mention B&B on facebook on each others walls. I don't want my friends coming over here. I share a lot on here that I would never share with them - that sounds weird considering they're my friends but I'm sure you all understand, lol.

:hugs: to all, it's really getting exciting that time is drawing near so quickly!


----------



## jojo-m

I totally agree jolene I share more on here than I do to 'real life ' friends x


----------



## Central Perk

Welcome home Sar, sorry your having a tough time xx


----------



## sar35

thanks girls, im finding it hard to get back into the swing of things, im so scared, so i may just lurk for a bit as its all i can think about, just waiting for the next bleed! :(


----------



## LittleMrs

Disneydancr- several things. Lol bout other half being passionate about films. I don't really notice stuff like that because he's like that with most things: music, games, films, politics, etc. Don't know where he gets the energy. He's very all or nothing about most things - he's either passionate about something or he couldn't care less and just grunts. Lol. 

With the thing with your aunt, Adam's baby sis is the same. She's 21 and been TTC for years and she's had several miscarriages. We decided we wanted to try once the wedding was done (but waited until after the wedding because I wanted to drink champagne on my wedding day). She knew we were trying but since we've been successful she's avoided us both, me especially. Her OH told us that since they were having problems we shouldn't be so selfish and she couldn't speak to us until we 'did something about the pregnancy'. I hit the roof when he said that (I took it as a bit of a threat to my baby and let's just say I've already figured that I'm gonna be one of those mums who rips out the throat of anyone who hurts their little girl). Anyway, she won't talk to me, Adam has been barred from their house and they've both told anyone who'll listen that they'll never want to see their neice (which in the case of him, is fine because he's not welcome anyway). Adam is really upset that his sis won't support him but is overjoyed for anyone else expecting. It's all a big mess really. Of course there were other problems anyway (her OH is refusing to set a date, has a criminal record for violence, is over ten years older than her and 'pulled her' when she was a 15 yr old carnival queen and he was working on the carnvial, is committing benefit fraud and so on - that list really is the tip of the iceberg) but we were smiling and nodding and managing to keep quiet about our misgivings. She apparently can't do the same. What upsets me most is how much it upsets Adam. So, I don't think there's many people who don't know at least one person TTC who'll be upset/disappointed that you were the lucky one and not them. I hope you're sorted with your aunt now, gives me hope
maybe we'll be able to sort things too. 
Sorry for the long rant, ladies. Haven't been able to rant about that for fear of upsetting OH with how much it bothers me. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## jms895

Disney your bump is imporessive :)

Everyone get a lie in?

Who is Regina Pelayo on FB? :flower:

We are going trick or treating later with Caine :) he looks so cute!


----------



## millward329

Hi guys, 

Wow you lot have been busy chatting since yesterday evening but loving the community feel even though we are places apart. Regina is disneydancer JMS (or should I call you Jo....trying to put all the names together!) 

Sar it will be really hard but please try not to be afraid because you need to relax. Perhaps impossible advice but don't like to think of you feeling uptight all day x

Disney I'm glad you could chat to your Aunt...it seems like she just posted out of unexpected emotion seen as she has deleted now. I was thinking you could suggest she just hides you until the baby comes so seems we are on the same wavelength. I think it is a hard situation when we know someone who has lost. I felt really bad telling my foster sister who lost her baby girl at 5 months through high blood pressure but was really touched when the first thing she said was congratulations.

On the other hand I also get what it is like to feel the baby being threatened LittleMrs....sorry you have to face that unpleasantness. I was upset when the latest email I got from the baby's Dad said he feels it would be a tragedy to produce and innocent child. It seemed to be in the context that I should take him back because we are having a child but personally I think it would be more of a tragedy for a child to grow up with a mother who couldn't be herself because she was being controlled and manipulated. It helped me to speak positive things over bean telling him he was not a mistake, rather a gift from God and will be loved and cherished. I'm thinking of calling him Michael. Feeling quite attached now....

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Jolene said:


> Can we please not mention B&B on facebook on each others walls. I don't want my friends coming over here. I share a lot on here that I would never share with them - that sounds weird considering they're my friends but I'm sure you all understand, lol.
> 
> :hugs: to all, it's really getting exciting that time is drawing near so quickly!

I completely agree... We need to feel completely open to talk about whatever here... This is where we can come in perfect confidentiality away from everywhere else to totally vent... 

I love the bump pics!!... I've not been brave enough to post one yet. I've got a really deep belly button apparently as its not popped out yet. Maybe it won't... lol!


----------



## beccybobeccy

I have a married friend who has been ttc for over a year and I could tell the disappointment in her voice when I told her I was expecting. 

We weren't trying, we are not married... she made me feel like I hadn't "earned" it at the beginning. She's all smiles when I see her but she never really wants to talk to me about the baby or her progress with TTC whereas she used to share everything with me.

It's hard for me to accept that this has changed our relationship but it has.

There is so much heartache and joy all attached to pregnancy. I don't think there is anything else like it on earth!


----------



## LittleMrs

Millward, you're right. Of course it is better for the baby to have a happy mummy, too many people stay together 'for the sake of the children' even though they're miserable. Kids pick up on stuff like that and, trust me, your child recreates the relationships it sees between its parents. I had one kid who hit his mum with an iron when she told him to do his homework because his dad was abusive, I had another (last week) threaten to throw me across the room and his mum thinks it's funny because 'oh, his dad is always saying things like that, it's just a laugh'. Excuse me if I'm not laughing. If you are a happier and stronger person without him then you've made the right decision for both you and the baby and maybe in time the ex will come to see that too. If he wants a doormat who can be manipulated then you're not the right girl for him either. Sorry, it's just made me kinda mad that he said that to you but I'm sure you're right, it's more to try and get you to go back than trying to threaten you.


----------



## LittleMrs

Beccy, I have a friend who married just before me. When I told her we were TTC she shouted at me down the phone and said I was too young and irresponsible and we'd never survive the financial burden. If I tell you that I'm 29 (I'll be 30 2 weeks after due date), I'm a teacher on the 6th level of the pay scale, I own my house and we've been together nearly 3 years, then I think the full comedy of her comments become clear. Add to this the fact that I have had pre-cancerous cells for 2 years and the Dr has told me if they progress to needing treatment then this will effect my ability to conceive and carry to term. 
I also happen to know that her and OH have decided not to have children for a while and he says he doesn't want kids at all. Also, the fact that she got engaged 3 months after us and arranged a date 2 months before our wedding and spent the whole day saying 'I can't believe I'm the first one to get married' and you've pretty much got the picture. 
Some people aren't as good friends as we think so and when things aren't going their way, especially when it comes to the HUGE things in life (marriage, kids, jobs, home etc) if we don't do it their way then they can't empathise. Making you feel like you didn't deserve to have a baby isn't very nice - unFRIENDly you might even say. The baby is going to be the biggest part of your life ever - if she doesn't want to talk about it then it's going to be difficult. She has to do what she has to do for her sanity and to protect herself but so do you. My 'friend' is now classed more as an acquaintance - she is someone I will happily chat with but I'm not confiding any more - why give her the chance? 
I think maybe it is my patience that has changed here - I've p****d off a lot of people, just by conceiving, and I don't think I should feel sorry about that. I tend to be a little overly harsh when people criticise my decision to have kids.


----------



## smiffy85

Morning ladies! 

Gosh my post was a long one last night lol. Haven't got much to update other than when other half came in last night I thought he was a burglar hehe as I firstly heard the front door open and close (he didn't take a key so had to leave it unlocked) and then the patio door opened and closed. But in my sleepy state I wasn't scared I just text him saying 'are you home?' lol! :haha: At which point he shouted up the stairs 'No Leanne I'm a burglar!!!' LOL!!!!! Apparently he went out the patio door to pee in the garden - lovely boyfriend ay - so he wouldn't wake me up! But forgot our patio door is tricky to close so he ended making loads of noise anyway! Silly bugger!

I'm ok with not mentioning b&b on fb! People know Im on a baby forum cos I mention it alot lol when I talk about my bean to them but I agree I don't want them to know all the stuff I tell you guys! They wouldn't get it the same way you lot do! Aawwww I'm feeling the love this morning hehehehe!

(I'm trying to match people to names too so lets see how I get on lol)
Disney/Regina thats hard but seems like your sorted hun. Think you handled it beautifully. 

LittleMrs/Tracey I don't know what to say about your situation ohter than I think your doing the right thing by just being there for your OH. Well done you for rising above it all.

I've just posted my halloween and baby shower pics on fb for anyone who is interested lol. Last day of half term today and feel shattered after my busy wknd. PJ day todya me thinks! Have a good day my lovelies xxxx


----------



## jojo-m

You know what? I don't understand friends who say mean things when they hear your pg news. Tbh we were ttc this baby for 19 months, our first baby was a shock, surprise and obviously meant to be as we wasn't even ttc him. It came as a huge shock to find we struggled 2nd time round. My 2 closest friends told me they were pg within weeks of each other during this time, one knew I'd had a mc a couple of months before, which is when she decided to ttc herself which I found a bit unsetting (especially since she told me) I found it hard to speak to them on the phone and I did try and avoid them a little bit, one of them lives miles away so easier to do and she was so hormonal she kept yelling at me down the phone it was all very awful at the time. I would never have said mean things though. The jealousy and upset was entirely mine! Things got better when I got pg, tho I didn't tell one of them until I was about 15 weeks (she not on fb so missed my announcement) it was petty but I just didn't want to tell her. The other one who didn't know about us ttc or the mc got better after having her baby, clearly the hormones was the thing making her a raving biatch lol! So what I'm trying to say is although I can understand how the jealousy makes friends feel, there are other ways to handle it than being mean!!! x


----------



## hodbert

Morning Ladies! I am thoroughly p****d off as I am full of a cold which has now turned into a full blown cough and I have barely slept. It took me over 2 hours to get to sleep and then I must have only drifted off for an hour or so before I woke up in a coughing fit! My tummy/bump is killing me and finally at 6.30am I have given up the ghost and got up! No doubt I'll be knackered in an hour or so and could sleep all day. My body clock is a mess!!

I can't believe how many of you have been affected by other people's infertility. 



Disneydancr said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I've upset my aunt. For those of you who have seen my FB profile, I posted my latest bump pic as my profile pic and my "update" was all about my LO. My aunt is TTC after 2 mcs and an hour ago she updated her profile status complaining about why people would post certain pictures without warning, and that she was feeling upset and wondering why God did certain things. I feel bad that she's not been able to conceive in a while, but she has 5 children already... shouldn't she understand how excited I must be since this is my first... and couldn't she be happy for me instead of taking it personal? I don't know... did I do wrong... or should I just post my happy blatherings and ignore how she's feeling? I'm so torn.




LittleMrs said:



> With the thing with your aunt, Adam's baby sis is the same. She's 21 and been TTC for years and she's had several miscarriages. We decided we wanted to try once the wedding was done (but waited until after the wedding because I wanted to drink champagne on my wedding day). She knew we were trying but since we've been successful she's avoided us both, me especially. Her OH told us that since they were having problems we shouldn't be so selfish and she couldn't speak to us until we 'did something about the pregnancy'. I hit the roof when he said that (I took it as a bit of a threat to my baby and let's just say I've already figured that I'm gonna be one of those mums who rips out the throat of anyone who hurts their little girl). Anyway, she won't talk to me, Adam has been barred from their house and they've both told anyone who'll listen that they'll never want to see their neice (which in the case of him, is fine because he's not welcome anyway). Adam is really upset that his sis won't support him but is overjoyed for anyone else expecting. It's all a big mess really. Of course there were other problems anyway (her OH is refusing to set a date, has a criminal record for violence, is over ten years older than her and 'pulled her' when she was a 15 yr old carnival queen and he was working on the carnvial, is committing benefit fraud and so on - that list really is the tip of the iceberg) but we were smiling and nodding and managing to keep quiet about our misgivings. She apparently can't do the same. What upsets me most is how much it upsets Adam. So, I don't think there's many people who don't know at least one person TTC who'll be upset/disappointed that you were the lucky one and not them. I hope you're sorted with your aunt now, gives me hope
> maybe we'll be able to sort things too.
> Sorry for the long rant, ladies. Haven't been able to rant about that for fear of upsetting OH with how much it bothers me. Thanks for letting me vent.




LittleMrs said:


> Beccy, I have a friend who married just before me. When I told her we were TTC she shouted at me down the phone and said I was too young and irresponsible and we'd never survive the financial burden. If I tell you that I'm 29 (I'll be 30 2 weeks after due date), I'm a teacher on the 6th level of the pay scale, I own my house and we've been together nearly 3 years, then I think the full comedy of her comments become clear. Add to this the fact that I have had pre-cancerous cells for 2 years and the Dr has told me if they progress to needing treatment then this will effect my ability to conceive and carry to term.
> I also happen to know that her and OH have decided not to have children for a while and he says he doesn't want kids at all. Also, the fact that she got engaged 3 months after us and arranged a date 2 months before our wedding and spent the whole day saying 'I can't believe I'm the first one to get married' and you've pretty much got the picture.
> Some people aren't as good friends as we think so and when things aren't going their way, especially when it comes to the HUGE things in life (marriage, kids, jobs, home etc) if we don't do it their way then they can't empathise. Making you feel like you didn't deserve to have a baby isn't very nice - unFRIENDly you might even say. The baby is going to be the biggest part of your life ever - if she doesn't want to talk about it then it's going to be difficult. She has to do what she has to do for her sanity and to protect herself but so do you. My 'friend' is now classed more as an acquaintance - she is someone I will happily chat with but I'm not confiding any more - why give her the chance?
> I think maybe it is my patience that has changed here - I've p****d off a lot of people, just by conceiving, and I don't think I should feel sorry about that. I tend to be a little overly harsh when people criticise my decision to have kids.

I'm sorry for all you girls, and the others I've not quoted. We were TTC for 3 years and during that time our friends got pregnant on their honeymoon on their first try and had a very smooth pregnancy and a beautiful baby boy, so I know how it feels to watch someone go through that when you are trying so hard and failing. She wasn't one to keep things quiet either so I had to deal with her constant gushings etc. But it's one of those things and I was happy for them and tried my hardest not to show how disappointed I was, I just blubbed over OH when we were alone! But on the other side, our other friends have had 2 mc, one 2 weeks before i announced I was pregnant, and it is hard trying not to rub it in her face but also be excited as we should be. She has been great though and knows how long it took us to get pregnant and how hard it was and although she was upset when I told her, she didn't make me feel guilty or act any different to me and I am just careful how much i talk to her about it. It's a hard situation but there's no need to be cruel to people who get pregnant, so I sympathise totally with you girls who are on the receiving end of this.

Anyway, hope you JB's are all ok and enjoyed your extra hour in bed. I get mine next week! Oh and Blessed, love your avatar!


----------



## naomicourt

Disneydancr said:


> Thanks blessed I appreciate it. :hugs: I have been chatting with her and found out that her LO from her last MC was also a baby girl who would have been due in Jan, so it hit her extra hard. Also, I noticed she deleted that status off her profile. I basically said I felt sorry for her losses and that it's been hard for her to conceive a sticky bean, but that I'm really happy and excited about my LO. I told her that I couldn't totally sympathize with what she's been going through because I haven't been in her situation, but that I know she can sympathize with my joy because she has been in my situation- 5 times. I also said if my posts really upset her, she should delete my updates from her news feed because soon I'll be posting more updates on movements, growth, nurseries, new weekly bump pics, baby showers etc. That way she won't have to feel like I'm flaunting my situation.
> 
> On another note, anything weird going on with your bumps? I posted this on the bumps thread, but I want to hear from my jellybean mummies!
> 
> I know I posted 3 days ago... but I feel like my bump has changed drastically! What the heck is going on with my belly button? Did it slide down my belly???? What do you think? It looks weird for me... not sticking out, but puckering or something!

Your bump looks so similar to mine! My belly button is doing very stange things too! lol

I hope your aunt doesn't stay angry with you for long. People can be so over sensitive sometimes. A good friend of mine pretty much stopped talking to me as soon as I had Eloise. I didn't realise that she had wanted a baby herself and she started trying as soon as I had her but, has still not fallen pregnant - I only know this through Facebook as like I say I haven't heard from her which is real shame but, in a way I can't be bothered with people like that as they obviously are not a true friend. :nope:



Going to go and have my dinner now and then go trick or treating with my daughter, niece and nephews! :)

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies and jellybeans. Ive just had the shock of my life was looking through the pregnancy thread section and have just come across the due in July thread. Cant believe there are ladies due in July already.

Does anyone else think that now we are all in 3rd trimester and a few of us are down to single digits of weeks left that the time is flying by? A friend of mine is due 23rd June (currently 6 weeks pregnant) and that made me think, but July babies already that is just scary.


----------



## blessed

Jolene - LOL! I'm the exact same way... I share A LOT more on here than I do on FB.. it would be great if nobody from there knew about BnB


----------



## Disneydancr

jms895 said:


> Disney your bump is imporessive :)
> 
> Everyone get a lie in?
> 
> Who is Regina Pelayo on FB? :flower:
> 
> We are going trick or treating later with Caine :) he looks so cute!

Regina Pelayo is Me!


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies :o)

Lovely bump pics on FB!


----------



## lovealittle1

I can't keep up with you ladies but all this chit chat is wonderful. :hugs: to anyone that is having friends/family not being happy for them in their pregnancies. 

I am 30 weeks today :wohoo: and I seen the dr today and all is well placenta is no longer laying low, my bp, iron levels and sugars all are perfect too so now I am considered a routine low risk pregnancy! 

Happy Monday JJ's


----------



## mum2be2011

Thats fantastic news lovealittle and a happy 30 weeks :)


----------



## jojo-m

Yes lovealittle that is great news! :happydance: Happy 30 weeks to you! x


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats lovealittle. Got my next midwife appointment at 32 wks on 11th. Will find out then about my iron. Must be such a relief to know everything is fine. X


----------



## blessed

WooHoo Lovealittle! :happydance:


----------



## sar35

congrats lovealittle it must be such a relief x


----------



## hodbert

Congrats lovealittle!

Am off to start my 'essentials' shopping today - nappies, wipes, things for hospital bag, etc! Eeek its all getting a bit real now! :hugs:


----------



## abstersmum

not a good day for me started with ctg heartbeat perfect then it went downhill i was told i had to stay in for monitoring and i asked if i could stay the day and go home at night, doctor said this would be against medical advice but she would ask, midwife came in and told me if baby had to be born early i would need to stay in i said i would prefer to not be induced till 37 weeks due to risk of brain damage she asked if i would rather have a brain damaged baby or a dead baby this is where i became a tad upset had blood tests came back que apologetic midwife and a package of care that means i get medication and monitoring 2 times a week sorry this is long and i hope you can understand it i just need to offload


----------



## Faff&Fidget

abstersmum! Jeez! No wonder you had to offload!!!!!!! I can't believe the midwife. Some people are so insensitive! I think they forget that it may be their job but they are dealing with people with feelings! Fingers crossed for you and :hugs: too. 

I was sad to read about some of the reactions you ladies have had when breaking news about your LO's. Its a shame that some of us have been made to feel bad about something so wonderful!

Its good that we have this place to come to vent and moan and also share good stuff too! I have gained so much from this place. Thank you to all you lovely mummies to be!

x x


----------



## millward329

Sorry to hear about all that Abstersmum....the midwife shouldn't say things like that to you :flower:
What is it you need the medication for? Sending smiles your way x


----------



## abstersmum

millward329 said:


> Sorry to hear about all that Abstersmum....the midwife shouldn't say things like that to you :flower:
> What is it you need the medication for? Sending smiles your way x

its called obstetric cholestasis it affects my liver


----------



## mum2be2011

oh Abstersmum that is awful, dont midwives engage their brains before they speak :hugs: no wonder you needed to vent. I would have been livid (think I may have swung for her). :witch:

On the plus side they are keeping a close eye on you and bean with the monitoring. Hope you and bean are ok.


----------



## jojo-m

Wow abstersmum how insensitive was your midwife! Glad she apologised, no need for her to add to your worry and upset! They don't like it when we don't take their advice, I discharged myself from triage after 3 hours of waiting for a dr when had a bleed other week, they wasn't impressed. At the end of the day you do have a life andthoughts and feelings and care is supposed to be about making the best care plan for that person! Patient centred care and everything! 

Come offload here any time! I hope some treatment and close monitoring enables you to cook that baby as long as possible and you are as well as can be! Xx


----------



## sar35

abstersmum - sorry you had a crap time what a cow that mw was! but on the plus side at least they are monitoring you x


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Sar, how you feeling today hun? Hope jellybean is behaving and not causing you any more problems or worry :hugs: Fingers crossed you have no more problems.


----------



## smiffy85

Hey ladies!

First day back after half term today and it damn near killed me! Goodness knows how I'm gonna get through the next 5 weeks! My class are such a demanding little lot being a reception class of 4 year olds, they are lovely but a little bit of the mental and immature side a lot of the time lol!!! :haha: On the plus side they do make me smile and are always asking to make sure me and the baby are ok. Bless em!

abstermum that is poo! Some people just don't have tact and there's no need for it. Everyone knows we pregnant ladies worry that little bit more and saying things like that so does not help. My work friend got ob cholestasis in the later stages of her pregnancy and she said it drove her mad. It's the itching thing isn't it? Which I'm sure would worry me too. Sending lots of huggles xx :hugs:

lovealittle1 its so good to hear your news! Happy 30 wks! :flower:

I am 31 wks today so that means SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGH!!!!! Bean hasn't kept still today and has his feet right up under my ribs, so much so that when I'm sitting down he kicks at my boobs :haha:!!! Little monkey. OH has been laughin at how much my tummy has been moving since we ate our tea - which he cooked today yay! On the downside, I am feeling bigger now although people are still telling me how small I still am and sleeping well is starting to become a thing of the past!

Hope your all ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

smiffy - a class full of 4 year olds sounds a nightmare at the best of times. Dont get me wrong I love kids to bits but a room full thats a bit much :) Thats so sweet about them asking if you and baby are ok. They are so sweet and innocent at that age. Best bit about kids they always find a way to make you smile. When I was doing my nurse training (specialised in childrens) what got me was no matter how ill they were they always had a smile on their face and a way of making you laugh :D

Congrats on the single digits, its getting close and scary now :(

Sleep - who needs sleep lol :rofl:, baby is getting you ready and prepared for the sleepless nights


----------



## abstersmum

just wanted to say thank you for all your kind words and support i did forget the best bit though, as i was leaving the midwife said we dont have any information on the condition but if you have the internet google it, i had no words left 

thank you again i feel so much better


----------



## LittleMrs

abstersmum sorry you had such a poo day - she sounds like a right gem, I don't think. 

I'm taking a 5 minute break from marking a pile of books. Smiffy, I agree, it's suddenly got a lot harder very quickly. I ended up having three antacids during the day and had heartburn all day. Then a meeting after school until 4:15 then picked up OH and got home for about 5:30. Then to the shop for eggs, make tea and sit down and mark. Still marking, it's going very slowly because I can't concentrate properly. I bet the 4 yr olds take a lot of energy. Most of my energy is expended through sheer patience - in order to keep the most disruptive child ever in my room today I had to ignore language that'd make your hair curl, not to mention the constant attempts to wind me up ('this book is crap', 'I hate your subject', 'I could take out everyone on this room if I wanted to', 'I'm not doing any writing, it's crap' etc etc) but I managed it, though I think my smile had begun to slip by the end. Knackered.


----------



## mum2be2011

abstersmum said:


> just wanted to say thank you for all your kind words and support i did forget the best bit though, as i was leaving the midwife said we dont have any information on the condition but if you have the internet google it, i had no words left

lol, not the best thing she could have said. They usually tell us not to google things, she could have printed something off for you, they are so lazy at times. Bet your confidence in them took a hit with that one. :hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

:hugs: LittleMrs, sounds like you've had just as much of a poo day. I really dont know how teachers keep it together, id have lost my rag with them. All credit to you for keeping a cool head.


----------



## LittleMrs

Not too bad, it's their job to try and wind me up and my job not to let them ;)

finished marking one set of books, realised I had two sets left then realised, wrong again, it's actually three sets. And i've only got tomorrow night. Oh well. I'll just have to work very late tomorrow night. 6 weeks and 4 days to Xmas and mat leave (not that I'm counting).


----------



## blessed

Hodbert - things are definitely starting to sink in! I need to start essentials shopping too but I'm waiting until after the shower! :)

Abstersmum- that is just the craziest thing... Can you write a complaint letter?? Your LO is strong and will get through this! Praying for your strength!


----------



## iprettii

I have a 28wk appointment on wednesday and i'm extremely nervous because i'm sure they'll be taking blood, and doing the glucose and protein test. I'm nervous because it seems like so many negative things are surrounding me.

My girlfriend was pregnant she should have been maybe 19 wks and last thursday her water broke and friday morning she gave birth to a stillborn baby boy :( Then my co worker has high levels of protein and things aren't looking so great right now for her LO. 

I just hope and pray that all is well with my LO


----------



## millward329

Smiffy, sounds like you had an eventful day.....so get the feeling I was in bed at 8:30pm! I just feel so much bigger now even though I can't have grown so much in one week. I think the rest has highlighted it because we began to feel half normal again so going back to four year olds is suddenly very tiring. I had a class like yours last year, not so mental this year but more cheeky and some that I can't take my eyes off. Spent a lot of time walking around yesterday dealing with social behaviours. It's ironic but I came away just feeling glad that no one had bitten another one and I didn't have to explain to a parent that their kid had got hurt! Going to attempt some actual teaching today : )
Little Mrs, good luck with those books and liking the sentiment that it is your job not to let them wind you up....how true those words are or we would be nervous wrecks by now.
Ipretii...I had gtt and 28 week appt last week, it's not so bad. They would have told you if you were going to have gtt so will probably just be the routine bloods. We all know someone who has experience losing a baby but try not to worry, so far so good huh? 
Have a good day everyone, Susie : )


----------



## Disneydancr

wow 4 pages since this morning! We're getting chattier and chattier every day! I think it's all the excitement of getting closer to January!

lovealittle1- yay!:thumbup:

Abstermum- is there any way you can change midwives?!?!? you were going through something scary, and she seemed to just make you even more scared and upset. Would you want her there when you're going through labor? And how dare ANY doctor tell you to research anything on Google???? The internet isn't regulated based on accurate facts! you could get the wrong advice. What crap!

Smiffy- I'm having my LO stick her feet and keep them right under my ribs too! She doesn't kick hard enough to hurt me, but she IS keeping me from slouching while I sit because if I slump over at all, I have a hard boney leg or knee digging into my ribs! It's wonderful to be able to prod my bump and feel different body parts now though!

iprettii- Don't worry!!!! I'm sure everything will be fine. Have you been feeling your LO move about and kick at all? If so, don't worry about still birthing. Plus, your baby is viable now, unlike your friends'. Just know that the testing your doc is doing is to make sure that both you and baby are healthy as possible- approach the appointment as a good thing!


Halloween was fun! I went trick or treating with my 6 year old God-Daughter in her neighborhood and she looked adorable as a pirate. I did scary makeup- didn't really incorporate my bump, as I couldn't find the supplies to do what I wanted.
Bittersweet story though: My OH works at an amusement park out here which hosts a Halloween special event all through October, so he had to work late... he didn't see me while I was getting ready for trick-or-treating. He finally got off of work around 1230 and was going to the bar to celebrate with the rest of the cast and crew a great end of the season. I was invited; he told me to meet him there. When he saw my makeup he hated it! He said I did a really great job with it (especially since it only took me 5 minutes) but he couldn't stand seeing me like that. He said if it was anyone else, he could just keep it in his mind that it was fake, but since it was me, he couldn't kiss me or even look at me when I was looking so beat up. I think it was really sweet.
The bitter part? I couldn't stand that he couldn't kiss me or look at me so I went into the bathroom to wash my face- and all I had to use were hard paper towels and hand soap. I woke up this morning with my face COVERED in an EXTREMELY ITCHY rash that still hasn't gone away. Any suggestions?
 



Attached Files:







downsize-1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## naomicourt

Absersmum you poor thing that is awful! Midwives really annoy me at times! They have no tact at all. 
I really hope everything goes ok and baby stays put until full term. Lots of hugs. xxx

Hodbert have fun shopping. It's so exciting getting all of the essentials for baby and like you say, it makes it feel so more real. Make sure you stock up on lots of nappies! I used to change Eloise about 8-10 times a day! :)

I had a great time Halloween. Eloise really enjoyed getting all the sweets and chocolate and everyone cooed and ahhed at how cute she looked, bless her. 

Well I am really struggling to sleep now. It doesn't seem fair that we can't catch up on sleep before baby arrives, I really don't want to prepare myself for sleepless nights, I just want to sleep! Lol 

I can't believe it is November already and that some of us will be having our babies next month!!!! Really not long to go now. How exciting! I can't wait for updates and pictures of our babies to start coming through. :happydance:

Hope you are all well. :hugs:

Naomi
xxxxx


----------



## naomicourt

Sorry Disney I'm not sure what you could use on your face. The only cream I can think of for itchy skin is E45. 

:hugs:


----------



## sar35

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Sar, how you feeling today hun? Hope jellybean is behaving and not causing you any more problems or worry :hugs: Fingers crossed you have no more problems.

hiya im ok thanks, had mil staying with me for a bit she went home yesterday but is coming back tomorrow to help me around the house. 
Sorry so many of you are having issues with others and medical probs, its crap isnt it, just want a healthy pregnancy with healthy babies!
Big up to the teachers and others that are still working, im gutted I started my maternity leave when I did as I would of been signed off sick and would of got full pay! never mind, its done now and work have Ofsted in this week so thats a bonus that im not there.
I got a letter from the tax man saying id underpaid my tax by £340 so ive got to pay that back by april next year and its got to come out my wages, i told them im on mat leave and they said i can start paying for it when i go back but the repayments will be higher then! Why cant they owe me money
I have text buddies now so if i go in hospital again i can stay in contact with you all


----------



## Jolene

LittleMrs, I don't know how you do it! I would have smacked him in his mouth and then probably gotten locked up. What grade is this? I can handle naughty children but not rude children.

Disney, you looked awful! I'm surprised you didn't scare your little god-daughter away, lol. But well done on the make up. I hope the rash clears up soon :hugs:

iprettii, sorry to hear about your friend :( That's really sad! But just remember that you're now 28wks and all is well so far, I'm sure your appointment is going to go so well. All the best luv :hugs:

Smiffy, looks like you got really spoilt at your baby shower, lucky girl. I like the idea they had for everyone to design a bib/vest. That's really special. Were there any good ones?

Sar, I'm glad you're home and hope bubs bakes a little longer!


----------



## LittleMrs

Jolene said:


> LittleMrs, I don't know how you do it! I would have smacked him in his mouth and then probably gotten locked up. What grade is this? I can handle naughty children but not rude children.
> 
> Disney, you looked awful! I'm surprised you didn't scare your little god-daughter away, lol. But well done on the make up. I hope the rash clears up soon :hugs:
> 
> iprettii, sorry to hear about your friend :( That's really sad! But just remember that you're now 28wks and all is well so far, I'm sure your appointment is going to go so well. All the best luv :hugs:
> 
> Smiffy, looks like you got really spoilt at your baby shower, lucky girl. I like the idea they had for everyone to design a bib/vest. That's really special. Were there any good ones?
> 
> Sar, I'm glad you're home and hope bubs bakes a little longer!


Not sure how it translates to grades. I teach 11-16 yr olds. This kid was 12/13. He's an exception, though I do tend to work with the kids who have learning problems and they can be a bit more aggressive through frustration or other problems at home. Having said that, some are lovely, no matter what their learning difficulty - looking forward to tomorrow, I have my weakest but my best class, they're all just so gorgeous, sweet and enthusiastic. Love 'em. :)


----------



## beccybobeccy

Morning Jellybeans... Hope everyone is doing well...

Had MW yesterday and they referred me to the physio for SPD... There is a massive waiting list though so it might be a month or two before I hear anything!! lol! I'll be ready to pop by then!!

What a waste of time! She gave me some tips mainly involving keeping my legs together... (not sure what she was trying to imply :shy:) Everything else was good though, baby is head down and am measuring 30 weeks...

Agggh just noticed that my fruit has changed on my ticker!! 'sciting it is!

Xmas is SO close! I can't wait! I'm starting my Mat Leave then too!!
I want a ticker that counts down to mat leave... any idea where I get one?


----------



## beccybobeccy

I've done it... lol
eeeeeeeeeek! 6 weeks, 6 days!!!


----------



## Jolene

I wish there were more teachers out there like you LittleMrs. I homeschool my son because he has ADD and the teachers just don't have enough time and patience to cater for his needs over here. But I could definitely not do it with a class full, lol. 

Beccy, I thought keeping your legs together was the advice you give to someone before they fall pregnant :haha: Hope you can get your appointment soon! Good Luck! Yay to maternity leave, another exciting countdown.

I have decided to school my son a bit into the hols this year so that we have more time with baby after she is born. My DH is also getting just over a month off from the 3rd Jan (the day my caesar is booked for) so we're going to have a really awesome family bonding time :) Can't wait!


----------



## sez

Hello Fellow Jellybeans!!!

So as I have said I am 30 weeks today - can't quite believe it really! :happydance: Really hope the time goes quickly now until baby arrives. 

So anyways I was looking back at the due date list on the first page of this thread and I still think it's so wierd that so many ladies due on the 11th January are expecting girlies! :cloud9:

So here is a message to to everyone below that is due on the 11th like me...

*Happy 30 Week Day! 
*
*amym, MrsMurphy2Be, pinkneon, klcuk3, despereaux, boobaby, Shabutie, ttcgeordie, keli*

xxx


----------



## sar35

Happy 30weeks! Beccy sorry to hear about spd it sounds awful, hope you can get some relief soon x


----------



## sez

beccybobeccy said:


> Morning Jellybeans... Hope everyone is doing well...
> 
> Had MW yesterday and they referred me to the physio for SPD... There is a massive waiting list though so it might be a month or two before I hear anything!! lol! I'll be ready to pop by then!!
> 
> What a waste of time! She gave me some tips mainly involving keeping my legs together... (not sure what she was trying to imply :shy:) Everything else was good though, baby is head down and am measuring 30 weeks...
> 
> Agggh just noticed that my fruit has changed on my ticker!! 'sciting it is!
> 
> Xmas is SO close! I can't wait! I'm starting my Mat Leave then too!!
> I want a ticker that counts down to mat leave... any idea where I get one?

Hi Beccy,

Sorry to hear you have SPD and that you might be waiting such a long time for an appointment :hugs: I have it too and am lucky enough to have got an appointment this Thursday morning (They only recieved the referal yesterday from my midwife!) So if you like I will let you know what they say/any excersises they give me so that I can share the knowledge! lol :flower: Did your midwife give you a leaflet with advice on how to cope in the meantime? I found that very helpful...

Sez x x x


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies and Jellybeans

Happy 30 weeks to everyone hitting 30 weeks today :)

Having a bit of a bad day today, SPD is really playing up and in quite a bit of pain with my hips, groin and lower back. Feeling very down and emotional today as well :(

Jellybean hasnt been very active today either but Im putting that down to the fact that I havent done anything but sleep. My belly feels really empty as if there isnt a baby in there :( if I put my hands on my bump or wiggly it about baby gives me a swift kick so I know she is still in there. How much sleep would you class as excessive during the day?
I took my daughter to nursery at 8:30 this morning was back for 8:50 and back in bed asleep by 9. Slept till OH (he works from home) came in and woke me up for something to eat at 12:30. By 1:30 I was shattered and falling asleep. Went back to sleep for another 3 hours. Ive had 6 1/2 hours sleep today and im still tired, refusing to go back to bed as Ive got to go get my daughter soon and if I sleep now I wont sleep properly tonight.


----------



## LittleMrs

mum2be - anemia? My OH is really prone to feeling knackered all the time, I pump him full of broccoli for a few days and he usually perks up. I'd say if you need the sleep you need the sleep. I used to have a day once a month were I'd sleep over half the day before I was even pregnant. 

Jolene - sorry to hear they're not catering for your son. ADD is fine as long as the class doesn't have 30 or so in it - sometimes they shove so many kids in a class it's so difficult to cater for all of the different needs, not fair to the kids. Also, ADD gets such a bad rep - every kid that doesn't behave they stick an ADD label on them and it gives the kids who actually have ADD a bad name that they don't deserve - thank god there are mums like you in the world who care about their kids and their education. 

My bean isn't kicking much either, she just seems to be rolling. Do you think she's running out of space? 

Naomi - I'm not sleeping well either. Sucks.


----------



## blessed

I was worried about LO not kicking as much either... doctor said she's just getting big! The kicks started back up again.. and then I'll have a quiet day here and there. Have you guys started doing your kick counts??


----------



## sar35

mw told me to drink a really icy cold drink that should wake baby up


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies hope your all ok?

I had really bad braxton hicks all night :( doing my head in! And to top it off I have a MASSIVE spreading cold sore this morning :(


----------



## LittleMrs

I HATE coldsores. I sometimes get them on my chin as well - I'll start off with one on my lip then they spread!! I find the only thing that keeps it as just one are those little coldsore patches. 

I've not been doing the kick count because my book says not to. Apparently it can cause needless panic and it's more important that the movements are normal for your baby. Having said that, I have been kind of doing it unofficially whn I'm laid in bed - if I go five minutes and there's a few kicks then I'm fairly sure I'll manage ten in an hr. If that makes sense.


----------



## blessed

yucky coldsores! They are such a pain! :(

Thats kind of what I do too LittleMrs. Doctor said as long as I feel movement before noon, then around 10 later on in the day, all is well. I get lots of rolling in there!


----------



## jms895

I dont count the kicks either I just make sure I am aware of it too :)

I am beginning to feel really fat now!


----------



## smiffy85

Lol me too jms feel like a heffalump hehehe! The kids in my class are used to me making noise now when I get up from my chair. I made the mistake of sitting on the floor today helping with tights and shoes and socks after PE and my teaching assistant had to come over and help me up :haha:!!!

I can't keep up with you lot lol! So much to say all the time. I'm 2 days in to the week and I am knackered!! We're doing about bonfire night all this week and the kids have been doing some great pictures and paintings already. They listened really well to the fire safety talk too so all in all a good day! Got parents evening next week tho! BOO! Lol! I only say that because it means its gonna be such a loooooooooooooonnnnnnnnggggg day!!

In other news I got a letter from the taxman saying I am owed money! Feel really bad for those who have to pay more, but for me this little amount will be a great addition towards the saving for our first house that we are trying to pull together.

My bean isn't doing as many kicks now either. Lots of rolling it seems, its so funny to watch my tummy go mental. He was really busy last night but not so busy tonight. Think the noisy classroom scares him a bit hehe. Starting to get more heartburn now too. Grrrr

Hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs said:


> mum2be - anemia? My OH is really prone to feeling knackered all the time, I pump him full of broccoli for a few days and he usually perks up. I'd say if you need the sleep you need the sleep. I used to have a day once a month were I'd sleep over half the day before I was even pregnant.


Ive been anemic on and off for the last 3 years, and I also have a B12 deficiency. Will find out at the hospital on Friday if I am still anemic as they did a full blood count 2 weeks ago. Im hoping im not as ive been on 200mg of iron twice a day as my ferritin levels were through the floor as well for the last 5 weeks :(

Im going to mention this tiredness to the consultant again on Friday as it is getting ridiculous. Im sleeping for 2-3 hours every afternoon but today it has definately been worse. Never needed 2 lots of 3 hours before. Im forcing myself to eat iron rich foods and im even taking the iron tablets with a small glass of orange as aparently the extra vitamin c increases the bodies uptake of iron.


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Racheal x


----------



## LittleMrs

Yeah, I heard that vitamin c helps the uptake of iron too. x


----------



## mum2be2011

JMS - sorry to hear about the cold sore :hugs: ive fortunately never had one but have been told that they are painful and annoying. :( Sorry you had bad Braxton hick's that musnt have been much fun. Hope you have a better night tonight hun. x


----------



## beccybobeccy

sez said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> Morning Jellybeans... Hope everyone is doing well...
> 
> Had MW yesterday and they referred me to the physio for SPD... There is a massive waiting list though so it might be a month or two before I hear anything!! lol! I'll be ready to pop by then!!
> 
> What a waste of time! She gave me some tips mainly involving keeping my legs together... (not sure what she was trying to imply :shy:) Everything else was good though, baby is head down and am measuring 30 weeks...
> 
> Agggh just noticed that my fruit has changed on my ticker!! 'sciting it is!
> 
> Xmas is SO close! I can't wait! I'm starting my Mat Leave then too!!
> I want a ticker that counts down to mat leave... any idea where I get one?
> 
> Hi Beccy,
> 
> Sorry to hear you have SPD and that you might be waiting such a long time for an appointment :hugs: I have it too and am lucky enough to have got an appointment this Thursday morning (They only recieved the referal yesterday from my midwife!) So if you like I will let you know what they say/any excersises they give me so that I can share the knowledge! lol :flower: Did your midwife give you a leaflet with advice on how to cope in the meantime? I found that very helpful...
> 
> Sez x x xClick to expand...

Oooh let me know what they say! Thank you! :hugs:
I don't know whether she was just "managing my expectations" about the appointment - will just have to wait and see! Maybe Bristol is an SPD hotspot!!

She gave me lots of tips but no leaflet. She told me to go get a tube thing from the chemist too so I pop to Boots tomorrow to see if they have anything useful.


----------



## mum2be2011

Beccy - Sorry to hear about the SPD and long wait you might have. I was referred for physio a few weeks ago and have had 2 appointments now. They gave me a leaflet with some links to websites on it. Will hunt it out and send them to you.

Some of the exercises/tips they gave me was get an exercise ball and when on it to shift weight from one bum cheak to the other, do pelvis tilts and also do circles with your pelvis on the ball. Also when on the ball do some stretching/twisting exercises i.e put left hand on your right knee and then reach round with your right hand to towards the ball behind you 5 times and then swap sides. To put both hands together and push them right out in front of you and then do the same behind you and to strengthen your sides to slide left hand down your leg leaning with it to feel a pull down the right and then swap sides. (according to the physio she thinks that if you stretch and strengthen the top half then it takes pressure off waist downwards.) sounds stupid but it does feel good.

When you are getting in/out of a car, bed etc as well as keeping your knees as close together as possible and not putting weight through only one leg to put your hand under your bump and suck/lift your bump in towards your back pulling pelvic floor up with it as it gives you more support.

Sorry for the long post and some of the crazy ideas but I hope they can help you at least till you can get seen. :hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies, I know some of you have already seen this and have posted but found this in 3rd trimester. Jessabella is in hopsital :(

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/452337-im-hospital.html (Thread started by Jessabella)

Hope everything is ok with her and bean, these babies certainly seem to be keeping us on our toes. x


----------



## blessed

Thanks for letting us know! I forget to check the 3rd tri boards :dohh:


----------



## lovealittle1

Abstermum - sorry about your bad experience with the mw :hugs:

Happy 30 weeks sez :happydance: I also cannot believe all the :pink:'s I am due the 10th and am the only :yellow: is the middle of all the :pink:'s!!

:hugs: to the ladies with SPD 

Aww sorry to hear about the cold sore Jade. Hope it heals up soon.


----------



## sar35

Smiffy congrats on the money,i had a letter too but i have to pay back £342 by next april :( 
Have posted on Jessabella's thread, hope she is home soon x


----------



## Jolene

30 Weeks today :dance: and exactly 2 months until my c-sec. And then we get to meet our little Mackenzie :cloud9: Congrats to Jojo and Faff too on your 30wks today!

Sorry to hear about all the difficulties some of you ladies are going through during your pregnancies :( I hope everyone gets the treatment they need :hugs: Not long to go....

It's so frustrating now with a bump I can't just lift myself after being on my haunches. I was in a store the other day looking at something on the bottom shelf and when I got up (without holding onto anything, thinking I can do this on my own) I fell backwards :rofl: Thankfully I was close to the floor and didn't hurt myself and there was no one in the aisle otherwise that could have been really embarrasing!!! :haha:


----------



## sar35

Jolene said:


> 30 Weeks today :dance: and exactly 2 months until my c-sec. And then we get to meet our little Mackenzie :cloud9: Congrats to Jojo and Faff too on your 30wks today!
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the difficulties some of you ladies are going through during your pregnancies :( I hope everyone gets the treatment they need :hugs: Not long to go....
> 
> It's so frustrating now with a bump I can't just lift myself after being on my haunches. I was in a store the other day looking at something on the bottom shelf and when I got up (without holding onto anything, thinking I can do this on my own) I fell backwards :rofl: Thankfully I was close to the floor and didn't hurt myself and there was no one in the aisle otherwise that could have been really embarrasing!!! :haha:

ouch, you need to be careful :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!

3 trips to the loo for me last night :dohh:

Off work for 6 days :wohoo:


----------



## sar35

yay for being off work!
Ive posted a bump pic in the bump thread, i think its quite small considering they think i have excess amniotic fluid. hands and feet swollen today :(


----------



## noja

hi folks, anyone any suggestions for good supplements, had a chest infection last week, had to take antibiotics :wacko: and it just seems to have left me wiped, SOOOOoooo tired.


----------



## smiffy85

Hello ladies. Please beware if you don't like stories about sick look away now!

Well I took a turn for the worst after my post last night. About half 8 I started to feel really sick and I thought it was because I had a bit of heartburn but it just seemed to get worse and worse. So i went to bed feeling really crap but luckily wasn't worried about the baby cos he was moving around still. Woke up again at 1am and that was when the fun started. I went to the loo cos I still felt really sick. At first I just sat on the bathroom floor and nothing happened so I went back to our bedroom and got my glass of water, had a sip and that was me done. I had to hotfoot it back to the bathroom and just made it before I lost my tea. It was awful but I instantly felt better. OH got woken up - I am so not a quiet puker - and he brought me some fresh water. I got back into bed only to start feeling sick again 10 mins or so later. Bean was still kicking me so wasn't worried about him being affected. Managed to drop back off before I had to run to the bathroom for another episode at half 3. Decided to go downstairs and lay on the sofa so OH didn't get too disturbed and I made myself a glass of very weak orange squash and tried to eat a dry biscuit whilst I watched tv. Bad idea as that all came back again about half hour later. So remembering that whenever your sick you should replace fluids, I tried some more water and again that came back. This was about 5am so had been ill 4 times in 4 hours!! I managed to fall asleep watching tv for a couple of hours and woke up at quart to 7 when OH got up. Since then I haven't been ill again although I feel really crap and still very nauseous. I went to sleep when OH left for work at half 7 and woke up at 11 and have just tried another dry biscuit and some weak squash in the hope it stays in.

Needless to say I'm not at work lol! Officially on a PJ day now, house is a tip but tryin not to worry about it. Bean is still moving lots and I managed to take a healthy start vitamin a while ago so all in all I'm not too worried about him. More about me lol cos I hate feeling and being sick!!!! Anyway I'm taking it easy but do you think I should give midwife a call just to check if there's anything I can do to make sure bean is getting what he needs or have I done what I can?!? I can't make my mind up!

xxx


----------



## sar35

smiffy85 said:


> Hello ladies. Please beware if you don't like stories about sick look away now!
> 
> Well I took a turn for the worst after my post last night. About half 8 I started to feel really sick and I thought it was because I had a bit of heartburn but it just seemed to get worse and worse. So i went to bed feeling really crap but luckily wasn't worried about the baby cos he was moving around still. Woke up again at 1am and that was when the fun started. I went to the loo cos I still felt really sick. At first I just sat on the bathroom floor and nothing happened so I went back to our bedroom and got my glass of water, had a sip and that was me done. I had to hotfoot it back to the bathroom and just made it before I lost my tea. It was awful but I instantly felt better. OH got woken up - I am so not a quiet puker - and he brought me some fresh water. I got back into bed only to start feeling sick again 10 mins or so later. Bean was still kicking me so wasn't worried about him being affected. Managed to drop back off before I had to run to the bathroom for another episode at half 3. Decided to go downstairs and lay on the sofa so OH didn't get too disturbed and I made myself a glass of very weak orange squash and tried to eat a dry biscuit whilst I watched tv. Bad idea as that all came back again about half hour later. So remembering that whenever your sick you should replace fluids, I tried some more water and again that came back. This was about 5am so had been ill 4 times in 4 hours!! I managed to fall asleep watching tv for a couple of hours and woke up at quart to 7 when OH got up. Since then I haven't been ill again although I feel really crap and still very nauseous. I went to sleep when OH left for work at half 7 and woke up at 11 and have just tried another dry biscuit and some weak squash in the hope it stays in.
> 
> Needless to say I'm not at work lol! Officially on a PJ day now, house is a tip but tryin not to worry about it. Bean is still moving lots and I managed to take a healthy start vitamin a while ago so all in all I'm not too worried about him. More about me lol cos I hate feeling and being sick!!!! Anyway I'm taking it easy but do you think I should give midwife a call just to check if there's anything I can do to make sure bean is getting what he needs or have I done what I can?!? I can't make my mind up!
> 
> xxx

Strange, I was sick a couple of days ago and been nauseas since, hope it gets better for you though im sure bean is ok just see how it goes, take care :hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

smiffy85 said:


> Hello ladies. Please beware if you don't like stories about sick look away now!
> 
> Well I took a turn for the worst after my post last night. About half 8 I started to feel really sick and I thought it was because I had a bit of heartburn but it just seemed to get worse and worse. So i went to bed feeling really crap but luckily wasn't worried about the baby cos he was moving around still. Woke up again at 1am and that was when the fun started. I went to the loo cos I still felt really sick. At first I just sat on the bathroom floor and nothing happened so I went back to our bedroom and got my glass of water, had a sip and that was me done. I had to hotfoot it back to the bathroom and just made it before I lost my tea. It was awful but I instantly felt better. OH got woken up - I am so not a quiet puker - and he brought me some fresh water. I got back into bed only to start feeling sick again 10 mins or so later. Bean was still kicking me so wasn't worried about him being affected. Managed to drop back off before I had to run to the bathroom for another episode at half 3. Decided to go downstairs and lay on the sofa so OH didn't get too disturbed and I made myself a glass of very weak orange squash and tried to eat a dry biscuit whilst I watched tv. Bad idea as that all came back again about half hour later. So remembering that whenever your sick you should replace fluids, I tried some more water and again that came back. This was about 5am so had been ill 4 times in 4 hours!! I managed to fall asleep watching tv for a couple of hours and woke up at quart to 7 when OH got up. Since then I haven't been ill again although I feel really crap and still very nauseous. I went to sleep when OH left for work at half 7 and woke up at 11 and have just tried another dry biscuit and some weak squash in the hope it stays in.
> 
> Needless to say I'm not at work lol! Officially on a PJ day now, house is a tip but tryin not to worry about it. Bean is still moving lots and I managed to take a healthy start vitamin a while ago so all in all I'm not too worried about him. More about me lol cos I hate feeling and being sick!!!! Anyway I'm taking it easy but do you think I should give midwife a call just to check if there's anything I can do to make sure bean is getting what he needs or have I done what I can?!? I can't make my mind up!
> 
> xxx

Oh Smiffy thats awful. :hugs: hun. PJ day sounds like a plan, take it easy, eat and drink little and often and see how you go. Jellybean sounds as if he is ok. If you want piece of mind give the midwife a call, at the end of the day that is what they are there for. If you cant keep anything down then definately call as you might get dehydrated and need extra fluids. Grab the duvet and curl up on the sofa with a DVD. Best cure if you ask me :winkwink:

Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## smiffy85

Thanks sar and mumtobe xxxx


----------



## Jolene

Aww shame Smiffy, hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## abstersmum

Feel better soon smiffy

Well I've now had loads of tests and a scan today and feel so much better baby is 3 lbs and healthy and my liver looks normal just need to find out my blood results from today later and hope they are going down thanks for all your support it has been much appreciated x x


----------



## sar35

abstersmum said:


> Feel better soon smiffy
> 
> Well I've now had loads of tests and a scan today and feel so much better baby is 3 lbs and healthy and my liver looks normal just need to find out my blood results from today later and hope they are going down thanks for all your support it has been much appreciated x x

glad to hear baby is doing well and fx you are too xx


----------



## smiffy85

Thats good news abstermum! And thanks for your good wishes!

Managed to eat a piece of dry toast and keep some juice down now. But still feel so sick its starting to annoy me. I feel really happy that bean is ok and has been moving around loads today but I wish he would stay still for just a little while as he is making me feel more sick with all his twisting, turning and kicks lol! Little gymnast he is today!!! 

Thanks to all the ladies for their nice thoughts xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

feel better soon smiffy :hugs:

glad you are feeling better abstersmum


----------



## millward329

Sorry to hear you are sick Smiffy....make sure you don't hurry back to work, I know what us teachers are like! :flower:

I've had a really pants day at work and am now at home feeling very tired and tearful....maybe it's the hormones. I don't know what to do really ladies....I'm three days in to the half term and feel so slow and tired and emotional. Like I just can't cope with the demands of 28 four/five year olds. Today the whole unit (open plan for two reception classes) have just been wild or whingy. Very disruptive in terms of teaching and like I need to be in four places at once. I don't normally feel unable to do my job properly even with the demands of working in an area of high social deprivation. My maternity isn't due to start till the Xmas holidays but I can't see how I'm going to last. Should I just press on and cry at home time or think of something else (don't know what though) Hate to think of taking time off sick because I'm not actually sick, just pregnant! :shrug:


----------



## smiffy85

I know how you feel susie! Obv being off actually ill today but had no idea how hard it would be to go back after half term. I was quite tearful on monday morning before I left the house too, thinking how hard I am finding daily tasks now and how I was gonna manage with the little ones in my class. I love my job and my class but I know what you mean about wild and whingeing kids lol. Feel more like im managing behavior than teaching to be honest. My OH sat me down and basically said stop beong silly and I shouldn't feel bad if I need to finish earlier than I said and get signed off sick. My midwife said the same. She said in our job its not uncommon to finish earlier than say an office based job - although im sure they have their stresses and strains too! I should think of the best for me and the LO and not worry about what anyone else would say or think if I had to finish earlier. Think we feel obligated in such a position of responsibility like ours to the kids and our colleagues not to leave them in lurch. But it is our main responsibility to look after OURSELVES and the BABY. Found it hard to accept this myself but am tryin to take it one day at a time and hopefully I will get to 3rd dec like iv told them.

Hope that makes sense hunny xxxx


----------



## Angelblue

Hi all, I haven't been on here for AGES! I was admitted to hospital a few weeks back and I have just managed to get the internet on a little laptop in my room! Here's an update...

I'm having MCDA twins (Identicals - share placenta, separate sacs) team pink. I got referred to a bigger more specialist hospital at 23 wks with suspected twin-to-twin-syndrome (TTTS) but they ruled this out and said it is IUGR (Growth Restriction) in the smaller twin, so I was being scanned 3 times a week, then had steroids at 26 weeks, and was admitted to hospital at 27 wks with CTG's 3 times a day and scans every other day, and we have just literally gone day by day as to when she becomes distressed and we need to deliver and we have plodded along like that up til now.

I'm now 31+4 weeks (still in hospital!) - I really can't believe I've made it this far and I don't think they can either, but they seem to be doing ok,the dopplers have been abnormal but the CTG's have been ok, so they have decided not to let me go any further than 32 weeks,so I am booked in for a C-Section on the 5th Nov, this coming Friday, although... all this week they have literally been checking if there are 2 incubators free in NICU everyday and when there are 2 they will deliver so it could be before fri (or next wk if they still dont have any fri)

I am a bit on edge all the time at the moment! Feeling scared and anxious about whether they will be ok,and how long they will be in NICU etc...

Hope everyone is doing ok, sorry I have not been around for a while!


----------



## LittleMrs

Susie, Leanne, you are stars - little ones need a lot of running around after. To be honest, mine is mostly behaviour management but I can spend the majority of my time sat don because teenagers at least have some clue about pregnancy, whereas your little ones do not. If you need the extra time, take it if you possibly can. It's a good job I can sit down because we can't afford for me to be off early (we can barely afford the 12 wks mat I'm taking) but even I'm worried how I'm gonna cope in a few weeks. I felt tearful at work too today. Parent's evening tonight and (as I only teach a few of that yr group and their parents aren't known for attendance) I didn't have any appointments - until half an hr before the end of the day when three boys arrived at my door asking for appointments. The boss told me off and said I had to stay and then only 1 kid actually came! I stayed 2 hrs for 1 kid. You gotta laugh, right?

Smiffy/Leanne - hope you feel better soon, you're better off worrying about yourself - little one will take what it needs from your system regardless, just try to stay hydrated. x


----------



## abstersmum

Angel I hope all goes ok and your little ones are strong x

As for me I spoke too soon just had a call from the hospital and have to go in tomorrow to see a specialist so I hope they can tell me what will happen next


----------



## sez

Hi Angelblue,

Thanks for popping back and updating us... I bet you are looking forward to meeting your little ones after the stress you must have been experiencing. I hope all goes well and will be thinking of you on Friday. :flower: Take care all 3 of you :)

Sez x x x


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks Sez, I'll keep you all posted and let you know how it goes. Will my girls be the first Jellybeans?


----------



## lovealittle1

Angelblue said:


> Hi all, I haven't been on here for AGES! I was admitted to hospital a few weeks back and I have just managed to get the internet on a little laptop in my room! Here's an update...
> 
> I'm having MCDA twins (Identicals - share placenta, separate sacs) team pink. I got referred to a bigger more specialist hospital at 23 wks with suspected twin-to-twin-syndrome (TTTS) but they ruled this out and said it is IUGR (Growth Restriction) in the smaller twin, so I was being scanned 3 times a week, then had steroids at 26 weeks, and was admitted to hospital at 27 wks with CTG's 3 times a day and scans every other day, and we have just literally gone day by day as to when she becomes distressed and we need to deliver and we have plodded along like that up til now.
> 
> I'm now 31+4 weeks (still in hospital!) - I really can't believe I've made it this far and I don't think they can either, but they seem to be doing ok,the dopplers have been abnormal but the CTG's have been ok, so they have decided not to let me go any further than 32 weeks,so I am booked in for a C-Section on the 5th Nov, this coming Friday, although... all this week they have literally been checking if there are 2 incubators free in NICU everyday and when there are 2 they will deliver so it could be before fri (or next wk if they still dont have any fri)
> 
> I am a bit on edge all the time at the moment! Feeling scared and anxious about whether they will be ok,and how long they will be in NICU etc...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, sorry I have not been around for a while!

:hugs: Angel -you and your little gals will be in good hands. Will keep the 3 of you in my thoughts. 

My SIL is having the same type of twins as you but is only 23 weeks at the moment.


----------



## blessed

Angel thanks for the update! Sounds like your princesses will be very well cared for! Thats a blessing! Praying all goes well :)


----------



## naomicourt

You poor thing Leanne, I hope you feel better soon. I hate being sick and it must be even worse when you are heavily pregnant. Big hugs to you. :hugs:

So sorry to hear you are so emotional Susie. I wouldn't feel guilty if you have to finish early. I finished work earlier then what I said when I was pregnant with my Daughter as I just felt so drained and didn't feel as though I was doing my job properly. I saw on Facebook that you are going to have a nice soak in the tub, so I hope you are relaxing and pamper yourself, we all deserve it I think. :hugs:

Wow Angelblue! I think you will be the first Jellybean to have their baby or should I say babies! :happydance: I hope that everything goes ok for you hun. :hugs:

I hope everything goes ok for you too abstersmum. xxx


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Angel.. we're all thinking of you! Fingers crossed for you and your beautiful twinnies!!

Sounds like everyone needs hugs!!! :hugs:

I think apart from text buddies we should all have hug buddies too!! How good would that be.. having someone nearby that could come round and swap hugs!

Ooooh! Just realised!! Jolene and Jojo! Congrats on 30 weeks my due date buddies!!! :)

x x


----------



## mum2be2011

Faff&fidget, Jolene and Jojo happy 30 weeks for today :)

Faff - I love the idea of hug buddies, shame we all live so far away from each other :(


----------



## iprettii

Had my 28 wk appointment today, took my Glucose test, I hope the results are good cause I don't want to take it again. My next appointment is in 3 wks (31wks)


----------



## Disneydancr

Aw, smiffy! Sorry You're not feeling well!

Angelblue, I hope all goes well with you and your baby girls. Yep, they'll be the first Jellybeans!

As far as emotions, mine have been on the fritz lately too. Spent about an hour crying in the shower today for no reason and couldn't get myself out of bed to work yesterday... I'm so ready to not be pregnant anymore!


----------



## Jolene

Smiffy, how are you feeling today?

Angelblue, You've had a tough time! I'll be thinking of you over the next few days. Can't wait to hear about the birth of your healthy little baby girls. :baby: :baby:

Abstermum, hope your appointment goes well today!


----------



## smiffy85

Hey everyone! I'm feeling much better after a good nights sleep - didn't even get up to pee I was so wiped out!! I am putting it down to some dodgy seafood in the fish pie I made seeing as I feel better today. I have eaten more toast and managed some chicken soup last night so all is good. At the midwife this morning for 31 wk appt so looking forward to seeing how much bean has grown! 

Just wanted to say this place is such a lifeline for me and I'm sure a lot of us feel the same! I feel like I can say anything to you lot and you will give me your points of view and understanding! I just want to say that you're all doing such an amazing job at cooking your jellybeans and I am getting so excited that it's not long now before they will start to make their appearance into the world.

Angelblue - wow you've got amazing strength and well done for keeping your jellybeans safe and growing in there! Good luck this week and can't wait to see the first january jellybeans to be born!!

Abstermum - thinking of you too! Hope it goes ok!

LittleMrs - I feel your parents evening woes! I have got mine on monday night next week till 7pm! Gonna be one hell of a day!

Best get dressed now! Appt is in less than an hour! xxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

Smiffy - glad your feeling better today :) thanks for sending the sickness my way :p (only joking) feel so rough, no interest in food what so ever :(

On a plus note I'm 30 weeks today :happydance: not long to go now how scary. 

Hope everyone else and jellybeans are feeling ok.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hope everyone is doing okay... sorry to hear there is a lot of sickness returning... week 12-17 of this pregnancy were dark days sickness -wise so I hope it doesn't come back like that!!

angelblue - good luck with everything! can't believe the first jellybeans are imminent!! eeek!
Abstersmum - hope the appointment goes well!

Disneydancr - my emotions are all over the place at the moment too. Completely hyper one minute/totally down in the dumps in tears the next... I feel sorry for my OH mostly... lol


----------



## smiffy85

Back from the midwife and all is well. Bean is measuring bang on at 31 cm and all my blood tests came back fine. Blood pressure is back up to normal too. So I'm very happy. 

Sorry mumtobe!! Didn't know you could catch feeling sick through the computer hehe! :wink:

I've just taken some pics of my nursery this morning. Its not quite finished as I need to get the pictures up on the walls but gonna do a thread with the pics in so if you want to look, keep your eyes peeled from a thread from me!! O and done a bump pic too so that will be posted in the 'your bumps' thread!

Back to work this afternoon BOO!!! But we're going to see Julian Clary tonight so that should be interesting lol! And then its friday wooop! Lol! 

Have a good day everyone xxxxx


----------



## naomicourt

Glad you are feeling better Leanne and that your appointment went well. :flower: Can't wait to see the pics of your nursery. :happydance:

Hope you feel better soon Racheal. :hugs: How come everyone is feeling sick! I hope I don't get it too. :nope:

How did your appointment go abstersmum?

I actually feel really good today, got loads of sleep last night and bump has stopped stretching and feels lovely and relaxed again. bliss. :)

Had a lovely morning with my friend and her three girls and going to have a thai red curry tonight. Yummy! 

Going to be 33 weeks on Sunday so just 7 weeks to goooooo!!!! Agghhhhh!! lol 

xx


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks for all your support girls, there are still no free incubators in NICU today, but they are transferring babies out etc this afternoon so enless something happens this afternoon or tonight he thinks its looking like it'll be tomorrow. I really hope it is because OH will be here with me all day so I won't have to worry about him getting here on time (would take him 2 hours to get home from work and drive here) and the 5th is a cool birthday! so we'll see what they say in the morning! :wacko:


----------



## jms895

smiffy85 said:


> Hello ladies. Please beware if you don't like stories about sick look away now!
> 
> Well I took a turn for the worst after my post last night. About half 8 I started to feel really sick and I thought it was because I had a bit of heartburn but it just seemed to get worse and worse. So i went to bed feeling really crap but luckily wasn't worried about the baby cos he was moving around still. Woke up again at 1am and that was when the fun started. I went to the loo cos I still felt really sick. At first I just sat on the bathroom floor and nothing happened so I went back to our bedroom and got my glass of water, had a sip and that was me done. I had to hotfoot it back to the bathroom and just made it before I lost my tea. It was awful but I instantly felt better. OH got woken up - I am so not a quiet puker - and he brought me some fresh water. I got back into bed only to start feeling sick again 10 mins or so later. Bean was still kicking me so wasn't worried about him being affected. Managed to drop back off before I had to run to the bathroom for another episode at half 3. Decided to go downstairs and lay on the sofa so OH didn't get too disturbed and I made myself a glass of very weak orange squash and tried to eat a dry biscuit whilst I watched tv. Bad idea as that all came back again about half hour later. So remembering that whenever your sick you should replace fluids, I tried some more water and again that came back. This was about 5am so had been ill 4 times in 4 hours!! I managed to fall asleep watching tv for a couple of hours and woke up at quart to 7 when OH got up. Since then I haven't been ill again although I feel really crap and still very nauseous. I went to sleep when OH left for work at half 7 and woke up at 11 and have just tried another dry biscuit and some weak squash in the hope it stays in.
> 
> Needless to say I'm not at work lol! Officially on a PJ day now, house is a tip but tryin not to worry about it. Bean is still moving lots and I managed to take a healthy start vitamin a while ago so all in all I'm not too worried about him. More about me lol cos I hate feeling and being sick!!!! Anyway I'm taking it easy but do you think I should give midwife a call just to check if there's anything I can do to make sure bean is getting what he needs or have I done what I can?!? I can't make my mind up!
> 
> xxx

Hope you are feeling better now hun :hugs: xx


----------



## jms895

millward329 said:


> Sorry to hear you are sick Smiffy....make sure you don't hurry back to work, I know what us teachers are like! :flower:
> 
> I've had a really pants day at work and am now at home feeling very tired and tearful....maybe it's the hormones. I don't know what to do really ladies....I'm three days in to the half term and feel so slow and tired and emotional. Like I just can't cope with the demands of 28 four/five year olds. Today the whole unit (open plan for two reception classes) have just been wild or whingy. Very disruptive in terms of teaching and like I need to be in four places at once. I don't normally feel unable to do my job properly even with the demands of working in an area of high social deprivation. My maternity isn't due to start till the Xmas holidays but I can't see how I'm going to last. Should I just press on and cry at home time or think of something else (don't know what though) Hate to think of taking time off sick because I'm not actually sick, just pregnant! :shrug:

Do you have any hols tp use? Cant you start mat leave earlier hun :hugs: xx


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> Smiffy - glad your feeling better today :) thanks for sending the sickness my way :p (only joking) feel so rough, no interest in food what so ever :(
> 
> On a plus note I'm 30 weeks today :happydance: not long to go now how scary.
> 
> Hope everyone else and jellybeans are feeling ok.

Happy 30 weeks hun xx


----------



## naomicourt

Angelblue said:


> Thanks for all your support girls, there are still no free incubators in NICU today, but they are transferring babies out etc this afternoon so enless something happens this afternoon or tonight he thinks its looking like it'll be tomorrow. I really hope it is because OH will be here with me all day so I won't have to worry about him getting here on time (would take him 2 hours to get home from work and drive here) and the 5th is a cool birthday! so we'll see what they say in the morning! :wacko:

So exciting! I bet you can't wait to give them a cuddle. :baby::baby:


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> Glad you are feeling better Leanne and that your appointment went well. :flower: Can't wait to see the pics of your nursery. :happydance:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Racheal. :hugs: How come everyone is feeling sick! I hope I don't get it too. :nope:
> 
> How did your appointment go abstersmum?
> 
> I actually feel really good today, got loads of sleep last night and bump has stopped stretching and feels lovely and relaxed again. bliss. :)
> 
> Had a lovely morning with my friend and her three girls and going to have a thai red curry tonight. Yummy!
> 
> Going to be 33 weeks on Sunday so just 7 weeks to goooooo!!!! Agghhhhh!! lol
> 
> xx

Sounds fab hun, and have a lovaly evening :hugs: xx


----------



## mum2be2011

JMS - Happy 31 weeks Jade :D Hope you had a lovely meal last night and a lovely lie in this morning without having to worry about getting up to sort Caine out.


----------



## abstersmum

Thanks for all your support I saw a gastroenterologist today and he has no idea why I'm not feeling ill apparently I should they still don't know what's causing my bile acid levels to rise but I will have a blood test everyday and will have a scan on my spleen at some point on the plus side baby is doing well and I had the best nights sleep ever I didn't wake up once thanks again for reading and keeping my spirits up x x


----------



## mum2be2011

naomicourt said:


> Hope you feel better soon Racheal. :hugs: How come everyone is feeling sick! I hope I don't get it too. :nope:
> 
> Going to be 33 weeks on Sunday so just 7 weeks to goooooo!!!! Agghhhhh!! lol
> 
> xx

I dont know Naomi but it sure does suck. Im wondering if mine is morning sickness as I dont feel as sick anymore although if I smell food then I get a sudden wave of nausea. I was like this from 6 weeks up until weeks 18-19, feeling sick but I was actually being sick then (lost over 10lb in that time). Hayley is unbelievably active today which isnt helping the sickness and she is jabbing her foot in my ribs. Sometimes if she gets me just right it feels as if she is trying to break my rib out for more room :haha:

Naomi - cant believe you've only got 7 weeks left.


----------



## LittleMrs

31 weeks today -single figures (though OH has been referring to us as being in single figures since 30+1). Thinking of going for a lie down before doing some work to give LO a bit of room to stretch in because she's giving me some real pain today. 

Smiffy - glad you feel better. 

Mum2be - sorry you feel rubbish.

abstersmum - glad you feeling better, jealous of the good night's sleep. Up 3 times last night and can't get back to sleep for an hour each time - at least.


----------



## Disneydancr

Blech!!!!!!!!! I think the sickness has reached the United States! Up all night with a fidgety LO, headaches, tummyaches, and nausea!


----------



## millward329

Thanks Jade....

Can't take hols until Xmas but having read maternity matters I can go on sick leave without it affecting my maternity. Maternity only starts early if you are off sick after week 36 which is when I was finishing. Had a good chat to my deputy head today and she said if I need to then I should go to the doctors and the senior management will support me. It's good to know because don't think I will last till Xmas, just too big and tired. Can't cope with the physical demand of such a large area. On a positive note, having been an ogre to the wild things yesterday, today was much better children wise. They were calm and engaged and only one of the three behavioural children played me up. Smiffy I got through a whole class of guided writing this am and most could hear initial sounds (whoop, whoop!) Glad you are feeling better too and bean is just right : )

Abstersmum glad you not feeling ill but sorry about the blood tests....keep well x

Happy single figures to those reaching 31 weeks - feel left out waiting for Sunday when I'm 30 weeks....
Sorry for those feeling ill, hope it gets better soon

On a different note, had my first boob leak last night! Anyone else had the golden liquid thing?


----------



## jojo-m

awww hugs to all you girlies with the poorlies, there is so much to catch up on and comment on but I don't have time, I'm off to aquanatal shortly and I need to trim back the winter growth my legs and hoo haa have grown, shame it was supposed to be my dtd repellant lol! 

Anyway Angel good luck with the csection I'll be thinking about you x

Happy 30 weeks + 1 to my fellow bump buddies faff and Jolene! 

Sorry to all those I've not replied to I promise to catch up with everyone properly soon! x


----------



## Jolene

Mum2Be, Hayley is such a pretty name!

Abstermum, I'm glad you and baby are well :hugs:

Jojo, enjoy aquanatal it sounds like fun!


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Thanks Jade....
> 
> Can't take hols until Xmas but having read maternity matters I can go on sick leave without it affecting my maternity. Maternity only starts early if you are off sick after week 36 which is when I was finishing. Had a good chat to my deputy head today and she said if I need to then I should go to the doctors and the senior management will support me. It's good to know because don't think I will last till Xmas, just too big and tired. Can't cope with the physical demand of such a large area. On a positive note, having been an ogre to the wild things yesterday, today was much better children wise. They were calm and engaged and only one of the three behavioural children played me up. Smiffy I got through a whole class of guided writing this am and most could hear initial sounds (whoop, whoop!) Glad you are feeling better too and bean is just right : )
> 
> Abstersmum glad you not feeling ill but sorry about the blood tests....keep well x
> 
> Happy single figures to those reaching 31 weeks - feel left out waiting for Sunday when I'm 30 weeks....
> Sorry for those feeling ill, hope it gets better soon
> 
> On a different note, had my first boob leak last night! Anyone else had the golden liquid thing?

if id of known then what i know now i wouldnt of taken mat leave, as i would of been signed off sick, but i wasnt to know, and today is the first day in about 2 weeks that ive felt ok, my oh thinks its because ive been resting and letting mil do the most of the work.


----------



## LittleMrs

Jojo - dtd repellant :rofl:


----------



## Disneydancr

Millward, I've been leaking golden/ clear fluid since around week 23. 

My LO's been having so many hiccups lately! It lasts for such a long time, and I feel bad for her... anything I can do to help them stop?


----------



## LittleMrs

disneydancr - apparently they're normal, no-on knows what causes them but since all babies get them they think it might be needed for development. Bit worried because I'm not sure my LO has ever had them, what do they feel like?


----------



## mum2be2011

disneydancer - according to my midwife there isnt a cure :( the babies get hiccups once they start practising their breathing and swallowing. Its just the way they deal with it. Its not hurting them it just feels weird for us.

LittleMrs - not all babies react with the hiccups so you wont feel anything or notice them. With my daughter I didnt feel any, with this one it happens most days. Dont worry about it


----------



## blessed

I was just talking about this to my MIL... I feel SO bad when my LO has the hiccups... and I feel like she has them FOREVER! Sometimes I think she gets frustrated after awhile and starts rolling and kicking like crazy, then she stops, and her poor hiccups are still there! My DH said "can't you drink water or something to help her?" lol.. I wish that would work!


----------



## mum2be2011

Just read about this on another thread and it got me wondering. 

How did you tell you OH/partner that you were pregnant?

I was rather boring and just told him in a way. I walked into the spare room (OH's office) and asked him if he still wanted to go to France for Xmas. He replied with hell yeah, cant wait. I turned round and said well we arent going anywhere this year and threw the positive pregnancy test at him and walked out of the room. (Think I was still in shock about being pregnant as we had been told that it wouldnt be easy for us to get pregnant, despite already having Phoebe and we had only had one month of not using protection) 

We were supposed to be flying to France to spend xmas with OH's mum and his brothers. OH comes from a big family and they are extremely close.


----------



## LittleMrs

Lol - ironically, I was talking about this today with someone. We'd been trying for about 6 months, with no success and I'd decided to go on a diet. So I'd been on weight watchers online for about 2 weeks, having paid for 3 months, and I'd lost 10lb. We just booked our late honeymoon. Also, we were talking about delaying for a few months to try and pay off some debts first. 
So the night before the BFP we'd discussed that we thought we'd probably be pregnant this time, just because it'd be ironic. 
OH was unwell and in bed when I got up - I took the test and when it was positive I went and crawled back into the bed with him and said, 'honey, I think I can cheer you up a little bit' and passed him the test. He raised his head, gave a weak little 'yay' and lay back down. I pointed out that we'd been right and he said 'well, we know what to do next time then.' It took ages to sink in - think it still is. 
In retrospect I think we were fooling ourselves that we weren't bothered that month because we were starting to feel worried. OH had a bit of a rough childhood and has wanted to start a family of his own since he was about 16 (so he says) so he's been thrilled throughout.


----------



## mum2be2011

aww thats lovely LittleMrs.


----------



## jms895

Disneydancr said:


> Blech!!!!!!!!! I think the sickness has reached the United States! Up all night with a fidgety LO, headaches, tummyaches, and nausea!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> disneydancer - according to my midwife there isnt a cure :( the babies get hiccups once they start practising their breathing and swallowing. Its just the way they deal with it. Its not hurting them it just feels weird for us.
> 
> LittleMrs - not all babies react with the hiccups so you wont feel anything or notice them. With my daughter I didnt feel any, with this one it happens most days. Dont worry about it

And re the hiccups, when babies get older and they have a spout of hiccups, MW told me an old wives tale that its a growth spurt :)


----------



## Jolene

Morning Ladies :hi:

Has anyone got stretch marks from this pregnancy yet? I have on my thighs, hips and boobs from my last pregnancy (with my son, not the mc's) but can't see any new ones. I have been very good this time round alternating between oil and cream (just in case one works better than the other :haha:) I just can't remember if the stretch marks appeared during or after my pregnancy the last time. 

Can you ladies who have LO's remember when yours were most noticible? I don't want any more!!!


----------



## Jolene

I remember my son getting hiccups often and also used to wonder if it irritated him. I know it got a little annoying for me. Last night before dinner my tummy made a growling/rumbling noise and I asked my DH if he thought it scared the baby. It's such a horrible sound and it must be much louder within, lol. Poor little bubs.


----------



## jms895

Jolene not yet! FINGERS CROSSED thoyugh I think I will get them very soon as I got tonnes last time xx


----------



## jojo-m

Jolene said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Has anyone got stretch marks from this pregnancy yet? I have on my thighs, hips and boobs from my last pregnancy (with my son, not the mc's) but can't see any new ones. I have been very good this time round alternating between oil and cream (just in case one works better than the other :haha:) I just can't remember if the stretch marks appeared during or after my pregnancy the last time.
> 
> Can you ladies who have LO's remember when yours were most noticible? I don't want any more!!!

I was lucky enough not to get any last time and so far none with this one either but my bump was teeny weeny with corey and although I'm definately bigger this time round its not as big as a lot of 30 weeks bumps out there! I tend to have a big growth spurt at the end, like 37-38 weeks if I'll be the same as last time, which is looking like it is! My bum and thighs are getting much fatter this time, never had that with corey, I'm blaming it on carrying a girl this time instead of the chocolate I've been eating :haha: so I guess the chance of strech marks still hovers! x


----------



## Jolene

Thx Jms, was hoping if I was going to get any I would have them by now.

Jojo - you're not my friend anymore, I'm taking you off facebook, lol. I can't believe you didn't get ANY stretchmarks. I was small when preg with Jess but I still got loads :( But I agree it definitely can't be the chocolate!!!


----------



## naomicourt

Jolene said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Has anyone got stretch marks from this pregnancy yet? I have on my thighs, hips and boobs from my last pregnancy (with my son, not the mc's) but can't see any new ones. I have been very good this time round alternating between oil and cream (just in case one works better than the other :haha:) I just can't remember if the stretch marks appeared during or after my pregnancy the last time.
> 
> Can you ladies who have LO's remember when yours were most noticible? I don't want any more!!!

I didn't get any at all with Eloise until the last week!! If she had come on time I wouldn't of had any but she was two weeks late. Oh well, I haven't got any new ones yet but there is still plenty of time.


----------



## cazza29

hi all

im new on ere and im due on 17th jan 2011


----------



## lauren-kate

Jolene said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Has anyone got stretch marks from this pregnancy yet? I have on my thighs, hips and boobs from my last pregnancy (with my son, not the mc's) but can't see any new ones. I have been very good this time round alternating between oil and cream (just in case one works better than the other :haha:) I just can't remember if the stretch marks appeared during or after my pregnancy the last time.
> 
> Can you ladies who have LO's remember when yours were most noticible? I don't want any more!!!

I haven't got any new ones this time around, but I didn't get them until after the pregnancy last time. *fingers crossed for no extra stretchmarks!*


----------



## Jolene

Hi Lauren-kate. Ok, so that's just depressing that they do come after the pregnancy too, lol. Will just have to keep on soaking myself with the oils and creams and hope for the best :haha:


----------



## lauren-kate

Sorry Jolene! Honestly, it depressed me more thinking I'd got away with it, and then they started appearing as I shrunk :(

PS Your C-sec is booked for my birthday! :D


----------



## jojo-m

cazza29 said:


> hi all
> 
> im new on ere and im due on 17th jan 2011

Hi hun welocome to the jellybeans:hi:

Is this your first baby? sure you'll soon get to know everyone on here! x


----------



## Jolene

Lauren-Kate, that's my birthday too :) 

I suppose it's our battle scars. I just won't go in to the changing rooms that have more than one mirror. Seriously, we don't need so many mirrors! I'm surprised they don't put one under your feet and above your head too, lol.


----------



## LittleMrs

Hi cazza. 

I already have stretch marks from when I put on and lost a stone in a month when I was at uni. I don't have any new ones but the old ones are showing up more than they were - nice and dark. I'm not too bothered - I'd still try and stay totally covered from head to toe even if my skin wasn't like a road map and OH doesn't mind. Not that I'm denying that 'd feel more attractive without them. 

My biggest worry is an episiotomy. BOOOOOO


----------



## hodbert

Hi Girls, just a quick post from me as my parents are still here visiting. Been very busy over last few days and am exhausted but musnt complain as we don't see people very often.

Am 33 weeks today - can't believe it! Think after 8 months it may be FINALLY sinking in with me and OH, we keep just laying in bed talking about how baby's going to be here in a few weeks. :wacko:

Anywany, I havent managed to back read all the posts but I hope everyone is doing well. Good luck to you Angelblue for this week. Jolene - when is your c-section booked for? And :hugs: to you all!


----------



## beccybobeccy

cazza29 said:


> hi all
> 
> im new on ere and im due on 17th jan 2011

Hi cazza, welcome!


----------



## naomicourt

cazza29 said:


> hi all
> 
> im new on ere and im due on 17th jan 2011

Hi :hi: I have added you to the front page. Hope everything is going ok with your pregnancy so far. :hugs:


----------



## smiffy85

Evening ladies! Happy bonfire night!!!! And welcome to cazza! 

Well we haven't been anywhere to watch a display tonight. OH decided it was too rainy and cold for me to be standing outside watching fireworks. So he is laying on the floor playing on xbox and I am plying with my lovely jellybean friends! His words were (and I quote) " you don't realise how fragile you are at the moment and someone has to think of your health. Don't want you to be poorly again". It sounds sweet when I write it there but the way he said it it wasn't meant exactly that way lol! Almost like he was saying don't be stupid your too pregnant to do anything anymore!!! He is being so protective and he loves bonfire night too so he seems to be moping a bit although it was his decision. I was quite happy to go out lol!!! 

In other news we went to see julian clary do his stand up last night which was really funny. But the theatre was so stuffy and hot and bean insisted on having his feet right under my lungs and ribs all evening that I just felt so uncomfortable most of the night!! Little monkey.

So glad its friday. Even tho I was off wed and then thurs morning for midwife it seems to have been a long week this week. Congrats millward for doing guided reading with your whole class the other day! I managed to do my literacy activity with nearly all the clas today which is a mega achievement lol.

In terms of how I told the OH he was already suspecting actually. Cos I had been feeling sick for 3 days (which at first we thought was a hangover after a weekend away with the girls lol) and my boobs were tender. And he was also aware that I hadn't been 'on' for about 6 weeks (although that can be normal with me). The monday before we did the test on the tuesday we were kind of joking about it sayin how my body was having me on again. We weren't trying and I've always had issues with my cycle so have always been convinced we would have problems getting pregnant. Anyway we jokingly said that this time bet I am pregnant, then we both had a serious moment and said I should pick up a test tomorrow. Which I did and we did it on the tuesday and that was it. He was at the bottom of the stairs, I was in the bathroom and I shouted him up! 

xxxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome cazza :flower:


----------



## millward329

Welcome to Cazza, due day after me....do you know what team you are on?

Took a new bump picture today as feel massive all of a sudden....put both 26+5 and 29+5 on bumps thread, but changed my avatar for you all to see. Went to see MW today to ask her advice and she thinks it would be good to see GP and ask to go off sick. Still torn though so may try one more week even though I am both drained and exhausted. Just feel like I can't cost my school that much money or admit defeat so soon :nope:

Went to bonfire at friends house which was nice and met fellow pregnant person to share moans with which was good. Really shattered now though so off to bed, night all :sleep:


----------



## jms895

Just been for my 4D scan :cloud9: gorgeous little man, perfect! He is weighing about 4 pound 2 oz at the mo :) Cant wait so excited and he looks so much like Caine :)

WIll post some pics soon xx


----------



## lovealittle1

how exciting Jade - can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Disneydancr

Hi Cazza! Welcome! Is it a little boy or girl?


----------



## jms895

Here is link to my scan piccies :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/113489-march-mummies-daddy-1091.html#post7620051


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hello Ladies,

Wow I had over 20 pages to catch up on, sorry!!!! 
Hope you are feeling better sar35 :hugs:

Things here are good but I keep having hot flushes, does anyone else have this? Also I am exhausted...hence lack of activity on b'n'b. 

If anyone would like a test buddy feel free to PM me :) I'm better on a mobile than I am on a forum I promise :D

Right will update again later but for now I'm so tired I can hardly think

x


----------



## blessed

can't wait to see the pictures!! Congrats!


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!! Off to a bonfire tonight! Anyone else?


----------



## sar35

hi all, glad those that were ill are feeling better, im ok thanks, having some pains in my lower back but apart from that alls well
we are going to a display tonight


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls

Georgia May was born yesterday at 12:09 weighing 3lbs 13oz closely followed by her little sister Evie Grace at 12:10 weighing 2lbs 13.5oz they absolutely beautiful we are on cloud9. 

Evie is unbelieveably breathing on her own and I got a cuddle last night, they wheeled my bed round to NICU, Georgia was on ventilator last night but was put onto CPAP this morning. I'm going to start expressing today, they said they can save it for when they can start having it.

I will post a proper birth story at some point in the next couple of days, and will try and post some pics later. 

:cloud9: :baby: :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## jojo-m

I posted on your other post but congrats again Hun! First jellybeans too so that's quadruple congrats! X


----------



## Jolene

Wow Angel that's awesome news!!!! :dance: Congrats on the birth of your two little baby girls! Are you going to post pics? Welcome to the world Georgia and Evie :hi:


----------



## millward329

How exciting....well done Angel and welcome to Georgia and Evie


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats angel and family. Welcome Georgia and Evie.


----------



## sar35

what lovely news angelblue, well done and congrats xxx


----------



## naomicourt

Angelblue said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Georgia May was born yesterday at 12:09 weighing 3lbs 13oz closely followed by her little sister Evie Grace at 12:10 weighing 2lbs 13.5oz they absolutely beautiful we are on cloud9.
> 
> Evie is unbelieveably breathing on her own and I got a cuddle last night, they wheeled my bed round to NICU, Georgia was on ventilator last night but was put onto CPAP this morning. I'm going to start expressing today, they said they can save it for when they can start having it.
> 
> I will post a proper birth story at some point in the next couple of days, and will try and post some pics later.
> 
> :cloud9: :baby: :baby: :cloud9:

Brilliant news! Congratulations!! :happydance: First Jellybeans!! :) Yay :baby::baby:


----------



## millward329

Naomi only 50 days to go!!! More jellybeans on their way soon : )


----------



## naomicourt

I know! I'm so excited!!! :) x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Congratulations! can't believe the first Jellybeans are here! Keep us updated xx


----------



## mum2be2011

Congratulations Angelblue on the birth of your 2 special little girls. Welcome to the world Georgia and Evie. They sound as if they are doing well too. So clever Evie breathing all on your own, it wont be long for you Georgia either by the sounds of it.

Take care Angelblue and look after yourself and your little girls :)


----------



## jojo-m

love seeing the 2 babies born on the front page title! woo hoo I'm sure it won't be too much longer before more are born! x


----------



## smiffy85

Congrats Angelblue and welcome to the world little pink jellybeans Georgia and Evie!! Wow jellybeans are starting to make their appearance! Won't be long ladies! :happydanceL

We're off to a display tonight too! Looking forward to some fireworks yay. Wonder how bean will react......hmmmmm....

Susie/Millward - if you need to finish nowdo it hunny!!! Don't push yourself. You aren't the first person to be pregnant and feel the strain, we're all behind you. Lots of hugs whatever your decision!!

Have a good night everyone xxx


----------



## smiffy85

jms895 said:


> Here is link to my scan piccies :)
> https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/113489-march-mummies-daddy-1091.html#post7620051

Lovely hun xxx:happydance:


----------



## LittleMrs

Am totally with Leanne/Smiffy on that one. I think teachers are even worse than everyone else for that because we think about someone having to set our work and someone teaching our lessons and the disruption to the kids and so on and so on. The end of the day though, your priority should be you (I know this is easier said than done - I probably wouldn't take my own advice on this one because I'd find a hundred reasons I thought I should stay, just who we are as teachers). You won't be letting anyone down by leaving. If it's getting difficult for you then you should have the time off. As I've said before, it's easier for me, I can sit down most of the day. I have a lot of respect for you and Smiffy - I couldn't run around etertaining 4/5 yr olds all day.


----------



## hodbert

Oooh 2 JB's born :happydance: I can't believe it!! HUGE congrats Angelblue on your new arrivals :hugs:


----------



## millward329

Thanks you guys.....I have made the decision this morning to go and see the doctor on Monday to get signed off. The physical strain is a bit too much and also the emotional pressure of working in a challenging school isn't fitting well with the lack of sleep surrounding my break up with the Dad. Lots to deal with to be a good Mummy to bean so am going to be kind to myself for a change instead of giving my whole life to the profession. Need to phone my boss and hoping she will understand but know the financial pressure of budgets will probably cause her stress too. Hard to think I'm not being selfish but sometimes we just have to put ourselves first. Really appreciate the encouragement.

Enjoy the fireworks you guys....bean slept through the ones I watched last night. Going to have a good soak in the tub and watch XFactor as too tired to go out again.


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats on the arrival of your little girls angelblue. So pleased they are doing so well. 

Lovely scan piccies Jade. 

I am off to the mall in a minute to get a few things. I need to find a dress to wear to a party next week-end. I am nervous to go in a change room full of mirrors.:dohh:


----------



## Jolene

I had the most awesome day today!!! My SIL surprised me with my baby shower, and Mackenzie and I were spoilt rotten. I will hopefully post pics soon (just need to get them from my cuz) I have so much stuff now I don't know where to put it all. I think she's going to need one of those walk-in closets!


----------



## LittleMrs

Good on you Milward. Put your feet up and have some bean and mummy bonding time. You are not being selfish and, if needs be, I will continue to chant this mantra at you until you give birth.

I have spent the afternoon cleaning the house. I should really do some school work but I'd rather scrub the kitchen. My nesting is not an urge to clean - more the knowledge that it HAS to be done and soon I'll be too big to do it. OH is helpful but doesn't quite do things to the standard I like, if you get what I mean. It's easier for me to do things to my standard and just remnd him about the upkeep. I just feel like time is starting to get short, with working during the week and in the evenings - I only seem to have one day a week I can use for the cleaning and sorting bean's room and the house seems to be falling down now - the kitchen door is coming off it's hinges and the bathroom door too. Argh! Sorry, mini-stress, all better now. Just needed to panic aloud.


----------



## jojo-m

Don't feel guilty millward, really you can only do as much as you can and now it seems like thats your limit! You push too hard you will only end up poorly which is no good for you or your jellybean! So grab that cuppa get your feet up and rub your bump! x


----------



## abstersmum

Congratulations angel on your baby girls x x


----------



## blessed

Congrats on your babies!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks for all the congrats, wow I'm so excited about the updated thread title! Well the Midwife that phoned the NICU this morning for an update told me wrong! It was Evie that was put onto CPAP this morning, she just needs a bit of help, Georgia is still on ventilator but might be able to go onto CPAP tomorrow. Evie is also having 1ml of milk every 2 hours now too so I'm sure she'll catch up with her big sis soon. Been to NICU twice today and they are gorgeous and been expressing for them.

I have been trying to post some pics but they are 2mb so won't work, anyone know how to save them as a smaller file size?


----------



## Mystique26

Woah, I see that we already have our first set of twin jellybeans. Woohoo!!!! Congratulations Angelblue. :kiss:


----------



## sar35

good for you Millward, i wish i held out and took sick leave but didnt think id get it, just sods law that i would of got it when i took day 1 of mat leave (hospital stay) best thing I ever did.You know its the right decision xxx


----------



## Disneydancr

Lostunicorn said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Wow I had over 20 pages to catch up on, sorry!!!!
> Hope you are feeling better sar35 :hugs:
> 
> Things here are good but I keep having hot flushes, does anyone else have this? Also I am exhausted...hence lack of activity on b'n'b.
> 
> If anyone would like a test buddy feel free to PM me :) I'm better on a mobile than I am on a forum I promise :D
> 
> Right will update again later but for now I'm so tired I can hardly think
> 
> x

I've been having hot flashes too! It makes it hard to breathe!



Angelblue said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Georgia May was born yesterday at 12:09 weighing 3lbs 13oz closely followed by her little sister Evie Grace at 12:10 weighing 2lbs 13.5oz they absolutely beautiful we are on cloud9.
> 
> Evie is unbelieveably breathing on her own and I got a cuddle last night, they wheeled my bed round to NICU, Georgia was on ventilator last night but was put onto CPAP this morning. I'm going to start expressing today, they said they can save it for when they can start having it.
> 
> I will post a proper birth story at some point in the next couple of days, and will try and post some pics later.
> 
> :cloud9: :baby: :baby: :cloud9:

 Oh my goodness!!!! Congratulations! I can't believe we have Jellybeans being born already! I can't wait to see my LO. 


*Sorry; here comes a long rant. Thanks for humoring me with your sympathy:*
Pregnancy is getting a bit tough on me now. I know we've all been complaining about similar things, but I don't know how all you ladies are handling it so gracefully! I feel bad for my OH because I've been taking out all my pain and anxiety on him, since I can't take it out on Madison. She has been moving non-stop with really strong stretches that I feel poking out on both sides at the same time. I can't sleep, I can barely walk a few steps before I get excruciating pains from what I think is round ligament pain since it's numb but hurts at the same time on the bottom of my bump. (My belly button is starting to pop out as of today, btw. I'd post a pic, but I still haven't found the energy to take my 29 week bump pics- I just can't be bothered right now!) I can't eat much since she keeps pushing on my stomach. It seems she's just discovered my bladder and how squishy it is because she's constantly playing with it. I've been crying non-stop for the last week and have been calling out from work because I can barely handle getting out of bed, much less getting ready, taking the bus, working, and taking the bus back home- and I feel worse about it because I know we need my income to get things for the baby. I am an ex-smoker and enjoyed relaxing at the karaoke bar with a drink or taking rides with my OH on his Harley. I can no longer do any of those things to relieve my stress. I know OH is trying to be super sympathetic and is constantly asking me what he can do to help me but a) I don't want to be one of those pregnant women who's constantly asking ppl for massages or to do things for them like getting them their latest craving, so I don't want to ask him for anything and b) I wonder how much he understands that I have no stress outlet to maintain a sense of normally since he can still ride, smoke, and relax with a beer. Anyone else feeling overwhelmed right now? I'm just SO DONE with being pregnant! Don't get me wrong, I want Madison to bake as long as possible, but I don't know how much more of this pain, exhaustion, hormonal imbalance, and anxiety I can take!


----------



## jojo-m

*Sorry; here comes a long rant. Thanks for humoring me with your sympathy:*
Pregnancy is getting a bit tough on me now. I know we've all been complaining about similar things, but I don't know how all you ladies are handling it so gracefully! I feel bad for my OH because I've been taking out all my pain and anxiety on him, since I can't take it out on Madison. She has been moving non-stop with really strong stretches that I feel poking out on both sides at the same time. I can't sleep, I can barely walk a few steps before I get excruciating pains from what I think is round ligament pain since it's numb but hurts at the same time on the bottom of my bump. (My belly button is starting to pop out as of today, btw. I'd post a pic, but I still haven't found the energy to take my 29 week bump pics- I just can't be bothered right now!) I can't eat much since she keeps pushing on my stomach. It seems she's just discovered my bladder and how squishy it is because she's constantly playing with it. I've been crying non-stop for the last week and have been calling out from work because I can barely handle getting out of bed, much less getting ready, taking the bus, working, and taking the bus back home- and I feel worse about it because I know we need my income to get things for the baby. I am an ex-smoker and enjoyed relaxing at the karaoke bar with a drink or taking rides with my OH on his Harley. I can no longer do any of those things to relieve my stress. I know OH is trying to be super sympathetic and is constantly asking me what he can do to help me but a) I don't want to be one of those pregnant women who's constantly asking ppl for massages or to do things for them like getting them their latest craving, so I don't want to ask him for anything and b) I wonder how much he understands that I have no stress outlet to maintain a sense of normally since he can still ride, smoke, and relax with a beer. Anyone else feeling overwhelmed right now? I'm just SO DONE with being pregnant! Don't get me wrong, I want Madison to bake as long as possible, but I don't know how much more of this pain, exhaustion, hormonal imbalance, and anxiety I can take![/QUOTE]

:hugs: sorry your having a tough time hun! Think these are the hardest weeks we are in at the mo because there is still a stretch ahead but an even longer one we have already done! To top it off it is bloody uncomfortable being pregnant! I didn't really enjoy my first pg, I cried everyday when I got a bump because I thought I looked like a humongous monster, reality was looking back I had a tiny bump but doesn't make the feelings any less real at the time! I told myself I would enjoy this one because we aren't having any more children. Yet again I find days where I cry because I'm fat and feel unattractive/have nothing nice to wear, my skin looks grey and awful! And your right, you hit the nail on the head, its because we have no normality for the things we would usually do to release stress! My me if I feel shit I like some sunshine on me, so I go on holiday/sunbathe, drink a few cold beers or go shopping for something gorgeous to cheer myself up! 

If your husband is willing tho hun to do some of those things you would like to feel pampered then ask him!!!! My husband is so crap whilst i'm pregnant, he refuses to go shopping for baby things - he suppplies the cash and everything else i've done on my own, he won't rub cream into my legs or help sort out the lady garden when I can't see it. He goes out as much as he likes so sometimes lots in a week sometimes not at all but is quite bad at helping with things that would help like putting our naughty 4 year old to bed or making dinner. He is not this bad when I'm not pregnant but both times he is an absolute shit so I'm recognising the theme here! So what I'm trying to say is if he is willing then enjoy the attention! :hugs: hope some of the uncomfortableness eases, you will find you have good and bad days depending on position of baby on your tummy/bladder/nerves etc! chin up love, nearly the end xx


----------



## smiffy85

Well done Millward you have made the right decision! Only you know your limits hun and sounds to me like you have reached them - rest and relax thats what you need hun. And Littlemrs you said you respect me and millward for our teaching jobs - Hun I so COULDN'T work with the older kids they would drive me mental so sending respect your way for what you do! We are teachers at the end of the day and we work damn hard!!

Awww :hugs: disney. Sounds like your going through a rough patch and I hope you feel some comfort soon. I agree with sar! Take some help if you need it, be SELFISH!!! Its the only time you can truly say I am lookin after me because its important! (I wonder whether I ever take my own advice I dish out on here lol)

Lots of hugs to all the mummys and jellybeans xxxx


----------



## jms895

Angelblue said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Georgia May was born yesterday at 12:09 weighing 3lbs 13oz closely followed by her little sister Evie Grace at 12:10 weighing 2lbs 13.5oz they absolutely beautiful we are on cloud9.
> 
> Evie is unbelieveably breathing on her own and I got a cuddle last night, they wheeled my bed round to NICU, Georgia was on ventilator last night but was put onto CPAP this morning. I'm going to start expressing today, they said they can save it for when they can start having it.
> 
> I will post a proper birth story at some point in the next couple of days, and will try and post some pics later.
> 
> :cloud9: :baby: :baby: :cloud9:

Awww congratulations hun! xx


----------



## jms895

Aww we had a great night at the bonfire and fireworks Caine loved it but bubs got a bit kicky and over excited!

MW tomorrow :)

Relaxing day today making cakes with little man I think!


----------



## Jolene

Disney - I'm sorry you're feeling so down :( Sending lots of hugs your way :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: If you need any more just let me know!


----------



## sar35

my mil is still here and i had to ask her to hoover this morning, its hard to ask for help but its got to be done, got my gtt test on wed and consultant on thurs so busy week this week. 
sorry disney is feeling down too but we are nearly at the end of it.
I was telling MIL that i have this appt this week, then in 2weeks i have appt with high risk dr and scan, then in 2weeks after that I could be hospitalised and maybe have baby within the 2weeks after that!!! madness eh
Im getting really scared about the birth and the time that leads up to it with placenta previa, scared about c section and them cutting the placenta, scared about hemmoraging (sp) Im worried they will forget about PP when the do the section. The type I have is the most serious one and at the end of the day its life threatening, so so scary


----------



## Central Perk

OMG we have babies born already! Amazing news. congratulations on your beautiful girls! xx


----------



## naomicourt

I know how you feel Disney. It really is a difficult time towards the end of your pregnancy but, you just have to try and stay focused that you are giving up all of these things because you have a beautiful little baby growing inside you and we are all on the home stretch now. :thumbup:

I have times when I feel so down, some days I feel exhasted and have pain in my ribs and pelvis and back and have really uncomfortable BH but, then a few days later I begin to feel a bit better again. I think if they are having a little growth spurt it makes it harder.

Big hugs for you, :hugs:treat yourself to a nice relaxing bubble bath and a big bar of chocolate. :hugs:

Don't worry too much Sar. They perform so many c-sections these days and come accross so many different complications that you really are in the best capable hands. :hugs:



I have got my next midwife appointment tomorrow morning and am really hoping that baby is still growing ok and is not getting too big as I really do feel as though I am going to burst!

Just noticed that my baby is now the size of a honeydew melon! It feels more like a water melon! lol


----------



## lovealittle1

Disney - so sorry you are having a hard time at the moment. Try to do something for yourself get a manicure or a pedicure or go for a nice long walk just to get some fresh air and clear your brain. We are all here if you need us.:hugs:

Sar - :hugs: Just remember that you are in very capable hands. Ask to see the dr that will be performing the c-section before you go in so you can be reassured as much as possible.


----------



## jms895

OMG I have been nesting again all morning :dohh: had a massive clean and clear out! :)


----------



## Neko

jms895 said:


> OMG I have been nesting again all morning :dohh: had a massive clean and clear out! :)

I wish I had that nesting instinct. 

January babies already? Congrats Angelblue! :baby::baby:


----------



## iprettii

Hello Ladies!!!

I sure do hope that everyone is doing well.. As for me I am having me up and down moments :( 

Yesterday during church I truly felt like I was going to pass out. My heart felt like it was racing and mind you I was only sitting down, I also felt lightheaded. My mom went and got me a bottle of water and I started to feel a little better.. I don't think it's dehydration because the night before I drank tons of water.

Tomorrow I have to go in for a shot because of my blood type being O- And hopefully my results from my Glucose test is in by then.

I am so tired these last few days I can barely keep my eyes open.

Last night I felt like I was going to go into labor, this little girl was doing some abnormal moving and I was sure she wanted to come out last night.

I hope and pray these next few wks hurry up


----------



## blessed

I was lightheaded the other day during my breastfeeding class.... and not because it was breastfeeding class! lol... It was weird, got dizzy, room spun around a bit.. I drank water and felt a little better, but I know I wasn't dehydrated or anything :shrug: Maybe just one of those things.... or maybe a quick drop in blood sugar? 

I have pain on my pubic bone in the middle of the night and first thing in the morning... what the heck is this?? Anybody experiencing this too?


----------



## beccybobeccy

What sort of pain? I have spd and it's worse at night especially when I'm turning over. Mine is a bit like a tearing sensation in my pubic bone... Does it sound like this? X


----------



## blessed

Hmm.. I dont know if 'tearing' is the word I would use, but definitely sore... like maybe the my bone is bruised (if that makes sense at all... lol) This just started maybe 2 or 3 nights ago.. :shrug: I'll pay more attention to how it feels tonight and hopefully get a better description!


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Congratulations to Angel and her two beautiful babies!!!! It is so exciting to read that we have our first Jellybeans! 

Sorry to hear some of you ladies are having abit of a rough time. Try and keep your chins up, I mean chins as in there are a few of you not that you have more than one chin.. keep smiling ladies. This is the last bit now, we just have to grin and bear it and keep thinking of our LO's!

x x


----------



## smiffy85

Gosh so mnay aches and pains! I keep getting a sharp stabbing one just on my left side of my pelvis. Think bean is moving against a nerve or something but it sertainly makes me jump! :hugs: to everyone.

And I am gonna b totally honest now and admit that for ages I've been meaning to ask what spd stands for lol?!?! And sar what do your other abreiviations mean - cp and pp?!?! Sorry if I'm being totally stupid lol!

xxxx


----------



## sar35

pp is placenta previa spd is something pelvic displacement


----------



## Jolene

Sar, that is scary but perhaps discuss that with the high risk dr you are going to see. I'm sure he will put your mind at ease. 

iprettii, I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## LittleMrs

ooh, beccy, blessed and smiffy - I've been having something similar in the night - like a pulling sensation really low down when I turn over too quickly in bed at night. I think that could be described as being across my pubic bone area - def at the very bottom of my bump and just on the left side. Is that similar to what you're talking about? 

disneydancr - don't worry, we're all feeling a bit down at the mo. Think the excitement has kinda become a bit too much and time feels like it has started to drag because this whole pregnancy thing has started to get a bit uncomfortabe. To be honest, I don't think I feel it as badly as some of you ladies because I'm not a very sociable person (sure, on here I'm a regular chatterbox and, to be fair, I am when I see people but I do ten to avoid people on a general basis), I used to be but I quite enjoy just being by myself or with OH, doing very little. But I swear I DID have a life once upom a time and so I feel for all you ladies who are finding the change difficult or who's OHs are still living it up while they are stuck at home with rib/backache and general fatigue. 
Would it help if I said we get the last laugh as we are the ones who have the power to give life and in the end, the men-folk will probably be more jealous of that than we could possibly be of their ability to drink and party. Girl power and all that jazz - lol. (hm, I think I may have gone slightly insane).


----------



## Disneydancr

blessed said:


> I was lightheaded the other day during my breastfeeding class.... and not because it was breastfeeding class! lol... It was weird, got dizzy, room spun around a bit.. I drank water and felt a little better, but I know I wasn't dehydrated or anything :shrug: Maybe just one of those things.... or maybe a quick drop in blood sugar?
> 
> I have pain on my pubic bone in the middle of the night and first thing in the morning... what the heck is this?? Anybody experiencing this too?

hmmmm, my pain's not in or on the bone, but right over it. it goes numb and feels like it's pulling... I think it's still round ligament pain.


----------



## blessed

:dohh: who knows whats going on with me! I HAVE to try and get a better feel for what I'm actually feeling... lol... I'm horrible at describing things. I have a doc's appointment tomorrow so hopefully tonight I can get it figured out and then I can better share!


----------



## mum2be2011

SPD - Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction, apparently the symphysis pubis is the name given to where two bones meet at the front of the pelvis. 

SPD in some areas is now known as PGP - Pelvic girdle pain.

Wish they would give it a simple name


----------



## iprettii

blessed said:


> I was lightheaded the other day during my breastfeeding class.... and not because it was breastfeeding class! lol... It was weird, got dizzy, room spun around a bit.. I drank water and felt a little better, but I know I wasn't dehydrated or anything :shrug: Maybe just one of those things.... or maybe a quick drop in blood sugar?
> 
> I have pain on my pubic bone in the middle of the night and first thing in the morning... what the heck is this?? Anybody experiencing this too?


I just read in the "What to Expect When Expecting" (page 284) that Occasional Faintness or Dizziness is common along with Shortness of Breath and that is EXACTLY how I felt while at church.


----------



## blessed

^^ I'm learning so many things are perfectly normal! It's hard because you don't know what to dismiss and what not to dismiss! Thanks!


----------



## iprettii

blessed said:


> ^^ I'm learning so many things are perfectly normal! It's hard because you don't know what to dismiss and what not to dismiss! Thanks!

Oh my gosh, I KNOW!!! My husband says i'm paranoid lol.. Cause everytime I feel something different I'm searching this forum and looking through my book.. But he doesn't understand that this is all new for me, and I have NO idea whats really going on inside me.


----------



## blessed

Well we understand! So thank God for that! lol :)


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies! MW just been and baby is low and 4/5 engaged :) knew i was waddling for some reason! :)


----------



## jms895

blessed said:


> I was lightheaded the other day during my breastfeeding class.... and not because it was breastfeeding class! lol... It was weird, got dizzy, room spun around a bit.. I drank water and felt a little better, but I know I wasn't dehydrated or anything :shrug: Maybe just one of those things.... or maybe a quick drop in blood sugar?
> 
> I have pain on my pubic bone in the middle of the night and first thing in the morning... what the heck is this?? Anybody experiencing this too?

Pain is prob baby moving down hun and maybe engaging a bit, like stretching to fit the head and the light headedness may be BP so keep an eye on it xx


----------



## millward329

Ooh JMS, that sounds exciting apart from the discomfort bit.

Iprettii and Disney, here's to no more pains and dizziness, I'm telling your beans to behave themselves.

I've been at the doctors today and got to see the one I wanted who understands what it is like to work at my school. I was a little suprised but he signed me off for six weeks which takes me up to my maternity leave. Relieved to be able to rest and get my head sorted out in time for bean's arrival. Trying not to feel like I've let everyone down. Thanks for your support and encouragement guys. My midwife gave me a number for the mental health midwife and while I was a bit dubious because I'm not mental....she reassured me that she'll just chat to me about becoming a Mum and help reassure me, so it sounds ok.


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> Ooh JMS, that sounds exciting apart from the discomfort bit.
> 
> Iprettii and Disney, here's to no more pains and dizziness, I'm telling your beans to behave themselves.
> 
> I've been at the doctors today and got to see the one I wanted who understands what it is like to work at my school. I was a little suprised but he signed me off for six weeks which takes me up to my maternity leave. Relieved to be able to rest and get my head sorted out in time for bean's arrival. Trying not to feel like I've let everyone down. Thanks for your support and encouragement guys. My midwife gave me a number for the mental health midwife and while I was a bit dubious because I'm not mental....she reassured me that she'll just chat to me about becoming a Mum and help reassure me, so it sounds ok.

Oh Susie, thats great news! You really owe this to yourself and the LO... 
You haven't let them down. They should be grateful that you care so much. You have not taken this decision lightly or quickly and that says a lot about you. :flower:

I had a dream last night. Baby was a girl. Every dream has been girl now. I think its because everyone is saying "oooh you're definitely having a Boy"... 
I don't dream about the baby every night but when I do they are so vivid. 

Me and OH have the next 2 weeks off work to do baby stuff so today we are waiting in for the Tumble Dryer to come... I'm surfing ebay for bargains and he is painting more polka dots on the wall of the nursery...


----------



## jms895

Thats great news about the sick leave Millward :hugs:

Now RELAX!! :)


----------



## naomicourt

jms895 said:


> Morning ladies! MW just been and baby is low and 4/5 engaged :) knew i was waddling for some reason! :)

Wow! almost fully engaged already! It feels so uncomfortable when they are so low doesn't it. :(

I had my check up today and everything is still fine baby is still in the ceph position but head is still free.

Have got my consultant to speak to in three weeks time as I have to make my final decision whether to have a c-section or not. :shrug:



Sar has contacted me this morning to say that she is going back to hospital today as she was having period pains and backache all night. She is going to text me later tonight to tell me how everything is going. I really hope that she is ok. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Neko

naomicourt said:


> Sar has contacted me this morning to say that she is going back to hospital today as she was having period pains and backache all night. She is going to text me later tonight to tell me how everything is going. I really hope that she is ok. :hugs:
> 
> xxx

I hope Sar starts feeling better. Her third trimester sounds really rough. :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Jms, sorry for the dumb question but what does 4/5 engaged mean? Is baby going to come soon? I haven't looked in to any of this as in my mind baby must just stay as far up there as possible until the c-sec, lol.

Millward that is really great news!!! :dance:


----------



## Jolene

Sending :hugs: for Sar!!! Hope you and bubs are alright!


----------



## jms895

Jolene, prob not :lol: as Caine was fully engaged for 6 weeks before he came little monster :lol: just uncomfortable and I obv carry really low.

Naomi, he is 4/5 which I think means 4/5 free and 1/5 engaged but she said he may pop out again being my 2nd. She also said it explains all the BH i been having xx


----------



## naomicourt

jms895 said:


> Jolene, prob not :lol: as Caine was fully engaged for 6 weeks before he came little monster :lol: just uncomfortable and I obv carry really low.
> 
> Naomi, he is 4/5 which I think means 4/5 free and 1/5 engaged but she said he may pop out again being my 2nd. She also said it explains all the BH i been having xx

:dohh: Oh yes you are right. It's a good sign that he is trying to come out the right way though. lol 
You never know you might end up having him early. :)


----------



## jms895

As long as he dont come Xmas day :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Millward - woohoo -:happydance: bout time! Lol. Now repeat after me, 'I am not letting anyone down, I deserve some time to relax because I have been through enough lately.' Good. Now have a cup of tea, put your feet up, and take some time for yourself. 

Naomi - hope Sar is ok. She's been so worried. 

JMS - I'd be excited, but I'm just looking for excuses to find pregnancy exciting again as opposed to the drag that it's becoming.


----------



## sar35

aww i bet thats a relief millward, im jealous of the ladies who are nearly engaged, my placenta is the only thing thats gonna engage in me lol, thanks Naomi for posting, i went to hospital all ok, blood pressure is slightly high and they not concerned about pains have to go back on wed and thurs


----------



## Jolene

Sar, I'm glad you and bubs are ok :thumbup:

I won another competition :yipee: I won a treatment at a spa so I've booked it for the 17th December for a manicure, eyebrow wax and eyebrow+eyelash tint (I'm quite fair). So I'm so excited as there is no money for that sort of thing!


----------



## jms895

Jolene I am so jealous :sulk:


----------



## LittleMrs

Sar -:happydance::happydance::happydance: I was worried about you - I know you were worried yesterday, glad everythnig is ok. x:hugs:


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> Sar -:happydance::happydance::happydance: I was worried about you - I know you were worried yesterday, glad everythnig is ok. x:hugs:

thanks, thats kind- this is the way it is from now on i think, not long now though i spose


----------



## jojo-m

Jolene you are so on a lucky role! They say it comes in 3's so wonder what will be next! woo hoo!

Sar glad you and bean ok, best to get these things checked out, hope the pains leave off a bit, period pains suck at the best of times, never mind added to the discomfort of 3rd tri! 

JMS I was same with my son, he was practically engaged at 28 weeks and I spent weeks thinking he'd come super early, he was born at 39 weeks even though I carried super low. This little lady seems to enjoy the curled up in pelvis position as well! great for the smallish looking bump, not so great for the bladder lol! 

Millward good stuff you all sorted and signed off, you can enjoy your next few weeks now! 

I'm picking up my pram tomorrow, I could leave it a little longer but its over in next town and already every weekend the roads are getting busier and busier with the christmas madness thats coming up, so thought hey ho, lets just get it now! Going to sort out hospital bag in next few weeks too, hopefully by 35 weeks is the plan. Means I can concentrate on my uni work which needs to be all completed before Christmas, already its only 3 weeks on weds that I put my tree up - super excited lol! x


----------



## millward329

Glad you are ok Sar, we'll be thinking of you on Weds and Thurs x


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls

Glad you are ok Sar, and yey for being signed off Millward! Nice one on the wins Jolene!

Slept terrible last night, was up 6 times to go to the loo, goddamit!!! Apart from that am a lot more comfortable in general than I was about 3 weeks ago, as she is head down and I think she must have been killing my ribs head up! She's kicking loads though! Got our 2nd antenatal class this eve, which I'm looking forward to.

Hope uv all had a good day girls!


----------



## jms895

I still need a double buggy! Arrggghh gonna be bamkrupt! :rofl:


----------



## LittleMrs

I slept rubbish last night too. In fact, I've been sleeping rubbish generally - takes me ages to get to sleep and then I'm awake again within an hour to go to the loo then it takes ages to go back to sleep. Last night I was half asleep for pretty much the entire night - you know, where you're kind of drowsing but not totally asleep so you're aware and not really getting any proper rest. Rubbish. Averaging 3 trips to the toilet a night, sometimes more, not often less.


----------



## abstersmum

Had good news today my blood levels are finally coming down so I don't have to get another blood test till Thursday yay


----------



## jms895

abstersmum - great news!

LittleMrs - Sometimes I can sleep through without going other times its 3 times I need to go :rofl:


----------



## millward329

I'm up in the night quite frequently through the night....little monkey has always liked my bladder since he was a wee bean. Hoping he might turn around at some point. Hope you sleep better tonight Tracy.
Abstersmum, just noticed you're not too far from me as I live in Lancaster : )


----------



## lovealittle1

Glad to hear that everything is okay Sar

I feel really left out with everyone talking about what position :baby:'s are in. I still have no idea how mine is sitting:shrug: I feel lots of movements around my right ribcage that is all I know.


----------



## jms895

Still prob quite high then hun! When baby drops you feel a bit of relief, like you can breathe deeper and eat more but then more pressure down below :rofl: xx


----------



## mojobear

Hiya,

Please can you put me on the calender, my due date is the 30 January 11 (I was showing on it before, not sure what happened??) xxx


----------



## abstersmum

millward329 said:


> I'm up in the night quite frequently through the night....little monkey has always liked my bladder since he was a wee bean. Hoping he might turn around at some point. Hope you sleep better tonight Tracy.
> Abstersmum, just noticed you're not too far from me as I live in Lancaster : )

I grew up in Halton not too far from the army training camp and have lots of friends left in Lancaster I go there loads


----------



## LittleMrs

I've got my fingers crossed for a better night's sleep. Problem is I get very overheated and thirsty, which leads to drinking lots of water, which leads to lots of trips to the loo. 

Glad your tests are coming out better, abstersmum.


----------



## millward329

Cool Abstersmum, I know Halton. I live nearer to the city centre by the river so if you ever want to say hey you're more than welcome : )


----------



## Disneydancr

So glad to hear everyone's doing pretty well and are being taken care of!

I'm feeling a bit better myself. I'm getting used to the non-stop partying in my bump, and the stretching doesn't feel so bad. Still having trouble being on my feet for too long... worried if I should go to work today or not... might just be that I've been in bed for almost a week now. My appetite is way up again, thank goodness! Maybe I'll be able to get some good nutrition and energy into my system so I can start doing more. 

I just watched the old "I Love Lucy" episode where Lucy was trying to tell Ricky that they were going to have a baby. I LOVE the ending! I was bawling! It's funny that now that I'm expecting, I can totally sympathize with any pregnant character in the media, whereas before I never really "got it". Do you ladies know what I mean?


----------



## naomicourt

Baby is being very naughty tonight. I can feel it shifting round trying to go back to back! Looks like I had better get on my hands and knees for a few days. I am not having another back to back baby! :nope:


----------



## jms895

Oh no hope the little monkey doesnt turn Naomi :nope:


----------



## blessed

Yup Disney! It's a whole new level of understanding!


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hi ladies..

Hoping we have all been keeping warm! I got chilled whilst out walking the dogs today. I thought my bum had fallen off at one point as I couldn't feel it! :haha:

@Millward.. yay! Time to relax and concentrate on you now. You deserve the rest and some time out! Your doctor did the best thing for you and bubs, so no feeling guilty :)

@sar.. Pleased to hear you haven't been kept in at the hospital. Put your feet up as much as possible flower. We are all thinking of you!

@Jolene.. Look at you and your lucky streak! Fantastic! I wonder what you'll win next! :)

Hoping you ladies get some lovely sleep tonight! My little bean seems to sleep between midnight and 4am so I get a few hours at least! Plus i'm sleeping really heavily at the minute due to a cold so 4 hours seems to be enough for me!

MW visit tomorrow. Fingers crossed everything is ok. I don't have any concerns but I always worry before I visit her! Silly me.

x x


----------



## LittleMrs

naomicourt said:


> Baby is being very naughty tonight. I can feel it shifting round trying to go back to back! Looks like I had better get on my hands and knees for a few days. I am not having another back to back baby! :nope:

Back to back? I'm confused - and how do you know?


----------



## mum2be2011

naomicourt said:


> Baby is being very naughty tonight. I can feel it shifting round trying to go back to back! Looks like I had better get on my hands and knees for a few days. I am not having another back to back baby! :nope:

Lol, dont blame you Naomi. Phoebe was delivered back to back looking up at the ceiling so I understand exactly what you mean. One of the hardest ways to give birth aparently apart from breach (according to my mw)

What a little monkey, have you got an exercise/birthing ball? Dont know if it will help with back to back but i know it helps to get baby into a head down position from breach. Anything has to be better than on your hands and knees. 

Hope your little bean doesnt go back to back. x


----------



## iprettii

So my Glucose test came back fine YAY.
Today they took blood to test for antibodies?
Then gave me a RH shot.

Considering your pregnancy is going well, when do they typically check to see if you're dilated? Also when do they tell you if you're baby is breech or not? Is that something they check by just feeling your stomach?? (sorry for all the questions)


----------



## jms895

Hi hun they wont check if your dilated until you have a sweep/examination late on. They can check engagement and postioning on a normal appointment by feeling the baby xx


----------



## naomicourt

LittleMrs said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Baby is being very naughty tonight. I can feel it shifting round trying to go back to back! Looks like I had better get on my hands and knees for a few days. I am not having another back to back baby! :nope:
> 
> Back to back? I'm confused - and how do you know?Click to expand...

If you feel your tummy you should be able to feel the baby's back running down the middle of your belly. My baby's back has been pushing out at the right hand side of my tummy for the last few days and I could feel it pushing round trying to get its back towards my back. If it stays in this position during labour it is really difficult for the baby to come out and you get really bad pain in your back when you get contractions. Not nice. :nope:


----------



## naomicourt

mum2be2011 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Baby is being very naughty tonight. I can feel it shifting round trying to go back to back! Looks like I had better get on my hands and knees for a few days. I am not having another back to back baby! :nope:
> 
> Lol, dont blame you Naomi. Phoebe was delivered back to back looking up at the ceiling so I understand exactly what you mean. One of the hardest ways to give birth aparently apart from breach (according to my mw)
> 
> What a little monkey, have you got an exercise/birthing ball? Dont know if it will help with back to back but i know it helps to get baby into a head down position from breach. Anything has to be better than on your hands and knees.
> 
> Hope your little bean doesnt go back to back. xClick to expand...

Thanks hun. I have got a birthing ball in the loft, I will have to get my husband to get it down tomorrow I think. 

You have to try and keep you knees lower then your hips when your sitting down to get it to turn but its so difficult on my sofa as it's so deep. Will have to stop sitting down I think! lol :haha:


----------



## jms895

Thats made me think, where on earth is my birthing ball??!! :wacko:


----------



## smiffy85

Hi ladies just wanted to post a quick hello cos I'm off to bed. Been at work till 7:30pm tonight with parents evening so my eyes feel like they don't belon to me right now! Got some more to see yet this week too but only a few a night between half 3 and 4 each evening. Feeling so sleepy.........beddy byes........will post properly tomorrow lol! xxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

naomicourt said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Baby is being very naughty tonight. I can feel it shifting round trying to go back to back! Looks like I had better get on my hands and knees for a few days. I am not having another back to back baby! :nope:
> 
> Back to back? I'm confused - and how do you know?Click to expand...
> 
> If you feel your tummy you should be able to feel the baby's back running down the middle of your belly. My baby's back has been pushing out at the right hand side of my tummy for the last few days and I could feel it pushing round trying to get its back towards my back. If it stays in this position during labour it is really difficult for the baby to come out and you get really bad pain in your back when you get contractions. Not nice. :nope:Click to expand...

Ah, so that's what that is- it sticks out more than the rest of my bump when I'm in the process of sitting up or I tense my stomach muscles - the rest of the bump pulls in a bit but there's a bit that stays out- I had thought that it was back shaped. It really freaks OH out so I show him as often as poss - it'll be even more now I know what it is. 

If it's painful and difficult then hope your little one stays back to front. Xx


----------



## blessed

iprettii said:


> So my Glucose test came back fine YAY.
> Today they took blood to test for antibodies?
> Then gave me a RH shot.
> 
> Considering your pregnancy is going well, when do they typically check to see if you're dilated? Also when do they tell you if you're baby is breech or not? Is that something they check by just feeling your stomach?? (sorry for all the questions)

They typically won't check unless you've lost some of your mucus plug (and tell them you have) or have been having painful contractions... other than that, they won't check until much later!


----------



## Disneydancr

I've been in so much pain this last week, I couldn't even make it out of bed to take 29 week pics. Here's a few pics to compare. please tell me I look bigger and that this pain wasn't all in my head. First (in white) is 28 weeks 3 days. the other 3 are from today (29 and 5) I included one from the front to show my belly-button becoming an outie (something I noticed a couple days ago) and one is the brace I have to wear to help me support my bump.

btw, are there other small-ish people expecting in January? (I'm 5 feet 2 inches tall and weighed on average about 120 lbs pre-pregnancy) I'm so scared I'm not going to be able to handle these next 10 weeks. If I can't handle the weight and strain on my own now, how am I going to do as she gets bigger- and even worse, how the heck am I going to handle childbirth?!?!?
 



Attached Files:







28weeks3days.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 0









29weeks5days.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0









29and5nobellybutton.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 0









29and5 brace.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hodbert

Hye Ladies, went up to San Francisco today to visit Chinatown and have some lunch, which was fun. Got birth class tonight so just waiting for hubby to get home. My parents are leaving on wed after being with us for 10 days. It will be nice to have our aaprtment back, but its always bittersweet and I wont see them until after xmas and bubs is here so no doubt I'll blub my eyes out and decide I'm moving home after they leave :cry:



LittleMrs said:


> I slept rubbish last night too. In fact, I've been sleeping rubbish generally - takes me ages to get to sleep and then I'm awake again within an hour to go to the loo then it takes ages to go back to sleep. Last night I was half asleep for pretty much the entire night - you know, where you're kind of drowsing but not totally asleep so you're aware and not really getting any proper rest. Rubbish. Averaging 3 trips to the toilet a night, sometimes more, not often less.

LittleMrs, I totaly know what you mean about being half asleep all night - I feel like I've not had a proper night's sleep in months and its rare I go a night without getting up at least 4 times....grr!



Disneydancr said:


> btw, are there other small-ish people expecting in January? (I'm 5 feet 2 inches tall and weighed on average about 120 lbs pre-pregnancy) I'm so scared I'm not going to be able to handle these next 10 weeks. If I can't handle the weight and strain on my own now, how am I going to do as she gets bigger- and even worse, how the heck am I going to handle childbirth?!?!?

Disney, I don't know if this helps as I don't seem to be struggling as much as you have, but I am 4ft10 and weighed 98lb pre-preg, am now up to 132lb! I get a lot of back ache and was really struggling with rib pain as well as my hip feeling like it had jumped out of joint quite a lot, which killed! I seem to be coping ok though, so hopefully will manage for the next 6 weeks. I hope u r ok :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

:hugs:Disneydancr - I'm 5ft 2 (and three quarters), though I've never been slim. I've had quite a lot of rib pain, like you and Hodbert - not so much backache (as I was carrying extra weight anyway) but it's starting to come on now. I don't think it helps that OH is tall (6ft 3) and we were both long babies (56 and 59 cms) and I can feel that her back is quite long. 
I've been coping ok so far, getting a bit difficult to manouvre through spaces that I think I can get through but I can't and it's a bit of a crush at work but I think I should be able to make it through the next 5 weeks and 4 days until maternity leave starts (including today - woohoo!) - not thatI've got a choice either way - lol.


----------



## millward329

Smiffy sympathies with parent's evening....they are killers on the energy levels so hope you slept ALL night long :sleep:

Naomi hope bubs shifts for you....I found it really interesting to read about this position as never heard of it before. Thinking I may have a word with my little bean as he is breach and I've never felt his back. His head is at the top of my bump under my stomach and feet bouncing on the bladder and the only moves I get are kicks and wriggles, he never does the shifting thing really. Wondering if his back is against mine as despite him being quite comfy I have a fair amount of middle back pain and muscle tightness across my back. What do you think, did your first move around much? I could ask the MW in a couple of weeks. 

Disney, I definately think you have got bigger and remember my growth spurt coming at the same time. Did you get tight ligaments when bump grew? Liking the outie emerging:thumbup: I want mine to!

All the best for appointments and classes for those who have them today :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

millward329 said:


> Smiffy sympathies with parent's evening....they are killers on the energy levels so hope you slept ALL night long :sleep:
> 
> Naomi hope bubs shifts for you....I found it really interesting to read about this position as never heard of it before. Thinking I may have a word with my little bean as he is breach and I've never felt his back. His head is at the top of my bump under my stomach and feet bouncing on the bladder and the only moves I get are kicks and wriggles, he never does the shifting thing really. Wondering if his back is against mine as despite him being quite comfy I have a fair amount of middle back pain and muscle tightness across my back. What do you think, did your first move around much? I could ask the MW in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Disney, I definately think you have got bigger and remember my growth spurt coming at the same time. Did you get tight ligaments when bump grew? Liking the outie emerging:thumbup: I want mine to!
> 
> All the best for appointments and classes for those who have them today :hugs:

Thank you. I was on my hands and knees for ages last night! lol It has turned back a little bit. They can move around quite a bit at the moment but once they are engaged they usually stay put, so I'm just going to keep scrubbing floors until it is engaged I think! lol

I think you will need to do a few handstands! :haha:


----------



## millward329

Lol, if you run out of floors to scrub....I know some that could use scrubbing! Only joking : ) I'll be thinking about those handstands soon!


----------



## LittleMrs

Millward I've got a thing sent to me by the NCT telling me how to get my baby into a good position for birth. Gimme a sec while I get down on my hands and knees to rifle under the coffee table...................

Riiiight - this could turn into an essay. Sorry ladies, I'm just going to type ou anything I think might be relevant , here goes:

From abot 30 weeks, your midwife should be able to tell you which way your baby is lying. The best position for your baby to be in for birth is head down with her/his back against your tummy. It is not uncommon for babies to face the other way with their back towards your back. If your baby is in this position labour can take longer as the baby can't tuck her chin in very well making it more difficult to get through your pelvis. 

There are things you can do to help your baby into a good position for birth...
* Go for a gently swim and spend time floating on your front.
* Sit on the edge of the sofa or chair with your feet apart, belly between your knees rather than slouching back. 
* get onto all fours and rock your hips from side to side. Try doing this when your baby is awake and active, you could do it listening to music.
* When you are watching TV or chatting with, kneel forwards leaning on cushions, a beanbag or a birthing ball with knees apart and bottom down.
* Try sitting or kneeling with your knees lower than your hips so as to tip your pelvis into the correct position.
* Push your chair slightly away from your desk at work and without hunching your shoulders or tensing your back, rest your elbows on your desk. 
* Sit on a dining room chair backwards - astride the seat facing backwards.
* Try not to drive for long periods without moving around and keep the seat as upright as possible.
* Sit on a birthing ball rather than a sofa when relaxing.
* In bed at night try lying on your left side with your right leg over and in front of your left one. A thin pillow between your knees will keep you from rolling around.

That's the end of my little leafet. If you want anything else I also have breastfeeding, working with pain in labour, help yourself to a straighforward birth, exercise your pelvic floor and birth choices: where will my baby be born. It was a free pack that came with a DVD as well - think you can apply for one on their site.


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks for sharing that with us LittleMrs :) Its good to have a list of ways to help baby into a good position. Im off to the NCT site to have a look


----------



## naomicourt

My husband has just got the last few things down from the loft. :) 

So I am now washing the activity mats, toys, bouncy chair, carry cot and making sure the steriliser is clean and works ok.

I also have my birthing ball! :happydance:

So exciting lol


----------



## Jolene

My hubby has 6 weeks leave booked for when baby is born!!! I am so happy :)


----------



## sar35

wow thats good Jolene, mine will be lucky to get a week unless i have him over the xmas holidays!
Naomi so exciting that you are getting all the stuff down, mil and I washed some baby clothes today, seemed like I was tempting fate though, what with my track record!!!
Got GTT tomorrow


----------



## mum2be2011

naomicourt said:


> My husband has just got the last few things down from the loft. :)
> 
> So I am now washing the activity mats, toys, bouncy chair, carry cot and making sure the steriliser is clean and works ok.
> 
> I also have my birthing ball! :happydance:
> 
> So exciting lol

Thats fantastic Naomi, I think it makes it more real once the nursery is done and you start getting baby stuff all ready for baby. Cant wait till we make a start on retrieving ours down from the loft and washing it all. Managed to persuade OH to get the newborn and 0-3 stuff down, plus baby bath etc when he gets the xmas tree and decorations down 1st weekend in December.

Yay for birthing ball :happydance:, you can get bouncing now x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Oh my word... 
exhausted is not the word and I'm on my holidays this week.
Falcon seems to be constantly awake (unless he/she sleeps when I sleep - you are welcome to carry on that routine little one after birth!!)

I can't even blame it on the nursery decorating cause I really ain't doing much. 
OH is painting spots... only 3 to do (out of 75) - when I show you the pics you will understand how much a labour of love its been for him - bless him.

He started them on Thursday evening. It's taken so long because there are 7 colours and 3 different size stencils. They overlap in places so he's had to do it in stages! It looks great though... will post pics when its done on here and on FB. 

Is everyone doing okay?
Physio was today but was not any more useful than the advice from the MW... although mine appears to be muscular pain rather than the grinding that most people seem to get... oh well... 10 weeks of grimacing I think - lol xxx


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> My husband has just got the last few things down from the loft. :)
> 
> So I am now washing the activity mats, toys, bouncy chair, carry cot and making sure the steriliser is clean and works ok.
> 
> I also have my birthing ball! :happydance:
> 
> So exciting lol

:wohoo: exciting! :) its all getting very real now :)


----------



## jms895

Jolene said:


> My hubby has 6 weeks leave booked for when baby is born!!! I am so happy :)

:) Yay! thats great news!

We been kids party tonight, KNACKERED!!!!


----------



## blessed

Baby shower on Saturday for me! :happydance: after this I can get started with washing and putting together and finalizing what we need! I'm WAY behind!


----------



## smiffy85

Evening all! 

Was planning on doing some catching up tonight but been with friends for an impromptu chinese take away lol so that was a nice treat!! I still need to get a big ball. I keep meaning to order one. And I start NCT classes on sunday so hopefully will get lots of answers to things there too.

32 weeks now I can't quite believe it!!! Only 8 wks to EDD!!! My friend had her little one this morning and I was so convinced she would have a girl but she's had a little boy. Called him Oliver James which were both names me and OH had picked out but I'm not bothered really cos we've got others on the list lol! She was a week overdue but didn't need any medical assistance to get started which I bet she's pleased about - haven't spoken to her yet, only got a text announcing the baby's arrival this morning!! Thing is her having her baby was kinda another milestone for me and now we're heading for christmas and my turn!!! ARGH!

Feeling the strain now at work but I am still enjoying it so will keep plodding onwards....just call me little donkey hehehe! (Getting in the festive mood already :haha:)

Lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

smiffy - huge congratulations to your friend on the birth of her little boy and also to you on your 32 weeks :)

Hope your NCT classes go well on Sunday.

This isnt baby related but im so pleased and on :cloud9: a very good friend of mine's 18 year old daughter got a letter in the post this morning from America. She has been accepted for a full hockey scholarship including education for 4 years in New York. 

This is such a big thing for her and her family and something she very much deserves. Hockey is her life and back in the summer she got scouted for the under 21's north of England hockey squad which is where this scholarship came from. She was representing North of England against Glasgow back in September and a scout from America spotted her. She got offered a provisional place after going to a training centre but had to do a full entrance exam which she has flown through. :happydance:


----------



## blessed

Mum2be - thats FABULOUS news! Congrats to your friends daughter! :)


----------



## jms895

Smiffy happy 32 weeks and congrats to your friend

Rachael congrats to your friends daughter too!

Kanckered this morning, had a crap nights sleep :(


----------



## Jolene

Smiffy, that's exciting! Don't you feel just a bit jealous when people around you have their babies? Not jealous in a bad way but it just makes me want to hold my baby now, too!!!

I did 2 loads of pink washing which I am now busy ironing! I have a green/yellow/beige load in the machine, a white load in the bath (my machine seems to mark white clothing!!??) and probably another 2 loads of white washing in the basket. I don't think a baby can possibly wear so much in 3 months but I suppose I'll just have to dress her up 5 times a day, lol. Now to find place to pack everything!


----------



## sar35

congrats to your friend Smiffy, isnt if funny that we are all washing baby clothes around this time!!
Had my GTT test this morning and of course it couldnt of gone straightforward could it, the drink wasnt too bad got a slight headache after about 15mins but sat it out for 2hours. Went to get in the car to go home and nearly passed out, had burning pains on the top of my bump accompanied with contractions, so back out of the car and back on the daycare ward, nearly fainted again, sat down had a sandwich and a drink, pain was unbearable!
So back on the monitor measuring small contractions baby ok, then after 3hours finally get to go home, dont think that test is safe for pg women!
Got another appt tomorrow so lets hope theres no drama's.... Gotta laugh or i'll cry x


----------



## LittleMrs

Sar - my whole body was buzzing in a most unpleasant way when I had my GTT, I agree that test is dodgy - ask pregnant women to not eat for over 12 hrs and have a sugary drink, really? 

Jolene - do we iron baby grows? I just folded them, am I a bad mum already? I figured they were too small to get too creased. Though, if I'm honest, my approach to clothes is generally if I can get away with not ironing it then I will - I apply this to pretty much everything except for shirts and even then I only iron them when they're going to be worn. Maybe I should train OH to iron....hmmmmm.


----------



## beccybobeccy

LittleMrs said:


> Jolene - do we iron baby grows? I just folded them, am I a bad mum already? I figured they were too small to get too creased. Though, if I'm honest, my approach to clothes is generally if I can get away with not ironing it then I will - I apply this to pretty much everything except for shirts and even then I only iron them when they're going to be worn. Maybe I should train OH to iron....hmmmmm.


This is totally my approach too!!! :happydance:

I'm hoping that when this "nesting" instinct kicks in.... :coffee:Please god please let it kick in!! :coffee: that I might feel like ironing then! For now its wash, dry, little shake and folded in the drawer...:winkwink:

My mum bought some scented tissue paper to line the drawers with... I wonder when it is we all turn into someone who buys scented tissue paper to line drawers?


----------



## Jolene

:rofl: girls. I hate ironing usually. I don't iron our clothes, my DH irons, lol. I generally don't buy clothes if they look like they'll need an iron after being washed.

My LO is due in summer so she has received so many dresses which all need to be ironed. I've also been ironing some of the bibs (which I suppose is not necessary but they look so much nicer ironed) and some of the printed onesies. I'm actually enjoying it :wacko:

Sar, you've got it rough girl :hugs: Makes me so grateful for my easy pregnancy (I hope that didn't come across wrong) I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

I don't know when we turn into people who buy scented paper - but I do know I was thinking about it. Lol. 

I'm trying to encourage the nesting instinct by making list of things that need doing and forcing myself to do some of them. 

We've just been to Tescos and bought an exercise ball - it seems smaller than I would have thought. Oh well, going to spend some time sat on it and research exercises.


----------



## jms895

I have noooo time to iron baby clothes LOL

Am currently washing buggy and car seat covers then nappies and clothes are next :)


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, multi-quote coming up!



naomicourt said:


> My husband has just got the last few things down from the loft. :)
> 
> So I am now washing the activity mats, toys, bouncy chair, carry cot and making sure the steriliser is clean and works ok.
> 
> I also have my birthing ball! :happydance:
> 
> So exciting lol

Aw its all getting exciting now!!!



mum2be2011 said:


> Thats fantastic Naomi, I think it makes it more real once the nursery is done and you start getting baby stuff all ready for baby. Cant wait till we make a start on retrieving ours down from the loft and washing it all. Managed to persuade OH to get the newborn and 0-3 stuff down, plus baby bath etc when he gets the xmas tree and decorations down 1st weekend in December.
> 
> Yay for birthing ball :happydance:, you can get bouncing now x

Xmas decs....soo excited about putting some up! As we are not in UK so dont have our usual ones with us we are going to have to buy all new, so will prob not have many and they will have to be cheap ones, but I'm still excited! Plus we've decided to get a real tree for the first time this year :happydance:



beccybobeccy said:


> Oh my word...
> exhausted is not the word and I'm on my holidays this week.
> Falcon seems to be constantly awake (unless he/she sleeps when I sleep - you are welcome to carry on that routine little one after birth!!)
> 
> I can't even blame it on the nursery decorating cause I really ain't doing much.
> OH is painting spots... only 3 to do (out of 75) - when I show you the pics you will understand how much a labour of love its been for him - bless him.
> 
> He started them on Thursday evening. It's taken so long because there are 7 colours and 3 different size stencils. They overlap in places so he's had to do it in stages! It looks great though... will post pics when its done on here and on FB.

Oooh cant wait to see your nusery pics!! Sounds lovely! Bless ur OH.



smiffy85 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> 32 weeks now I can't quite believe it!!! Only 8 wks to EDD!!! My friend had her little one this morning and I was so convinced she would have a girl but she's had a little boy.


Congrats on 32 weeks and to your friend Smiffy!



sar35 said:


> congrats to your friend Smiffy, isnt if funny that we are all washing baby clothes around this time!!
> Had my GTT test this morning and of course it couldnt of gone straightforward could it, the drink wasnt too bad got a slight headache after about 15mins but sat it out for 2hours. Went to get in the car to go home and nearly passed out, had burning pains on the top of my bump accompanied with contractions, so back out of the car and back on the daycare ward, nearly fainted again, sat down had a sandwich and a drink, pain was unbearable!
> So back on the monitor measuring small contractions baby ok, then after 3hours finally get to go home, dont think that test is safe for pg women!
> Got another appt tomorrow so lets hope theres no drama's.... Gotta laugh or i'll cry x

Oh no Sar, ur not having a great time are you? Hope u r ok now :hugs:



beccybobeccy said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Jolene - do we iron baby grows? I just folded them, am I a bad mum already? I figured they were too small to get too creased. Though, if I'm honest, my approach to clothes is generally if I can get away with not ironing it then I will - I apply this to pretty much everything except for shirts and even then I only iron them when they're going to be worn. Maybe I should train OH to iron....hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> This is totally my approach too!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping that when this "nesting" instinct kicks in.... :coffee:Please god please let it kick in!! :coffee: that I might feel like ironing then! For now its wash, dry, little shake and folded in the drawer...:winkwink:
> 
> My mum bought some scented tissue paper to line the drawers with... I wonder when it is we all turn into someone who buys scented tissue paper to line drawers?Click to expand...

I'm totally with you on waiting for the nesting instinct to kick in!! Although hubby thinks I've been nesting for years, as compared to him I am quite particular! But I need to start doing all the washing and really cant be bothered, as for ironing.....:coffee: :rofl: at the drawer liners though! Do we suddenly become one of those people when we become mums???

Had our antenatal class on Monday night which I always enjoy as I just find it exciting. It was scary video night last night though, but it wasnt as bad as we expected - there were no screaming mums and only a very brief crowning shot, so hubby kept his tea down! I kept having to give him digs tho to stop him giggling at things though! Everyone else is soooo serious and asking loads of q's but when they say things like 'burning ring of fire' how can you not crack a smile?? Ah well, maybe we're just immature! She made us get on all fours during the breathing exercises and I'm sure bubs turned from head down to head up - I'm sure its supposed to go the other way! Damn my awkward child, turn back!!!

Hubby and I have started the last date for drinking/going out/work trips conversations. It's thanksgiving here on the 25th and we're having a couple come over to celebrate with us so that will be his last drinking session, apart from the odd unit here and there and he is banned from work trips now!

For about 2 months now I have dreams almost every night that hubby is leaving me or has left me and won't take me back. I really don't know where they come from as I'm not scared of it and our relationship is great, it must be some sort of fear rearing its head whilst I am snoozing though! Last night it was the same thing again, he had left me as he didnt want to be with me and despite me begging and asking his dad to plea my case, he wouldnt come back. Weird, and not very nice! However when I wake up upset and try to get comfort from him, I generally get a mumbled 'okay' before he is back snoring! Useless!


----------



## naomicourt

I'm the complete opposite, I love ironing baby clothes! They are so tiny and only take a couple of seconds to do. It's great! lol

I hope your results come back ok Sar and that you can have a break from the hospital for a bit after your appointment tomorrow. :wacko:

I am having really bad heart burn now. :( I knew it would come eventually. I hate it so much. I also seem to be getting a stuffy nose at night time and really struggling to breath at night. Does anybody else get this or is it just me. :shrug:

Congrats on 32 weeks Leanne, doesn't it feel as though it is going really quickly now! So excited but scared at the same time. :haha:

At least you can go to antenatal class Lisa. We were told that we couldn't go as we have had a baby already but, I had to have a c-section so it would be nice to be reminded as to how to cope with natural labour if it happens! A bit cheeky if you ask me.

I hope you have a nicer dream tonight. I have been having really vivid dreams of having the baby now and it's always a girl......mmmm I wonder....:shrug:


----------



## LittleMrs

I've just watched a birth video on another NCT dvd - it wasn't too gruesome or traumatic but I ended up in tears because it just hit me that it's SO BIG!! Not the baby's head or anything but the whole concept of giving birth and being a parent and everything else is just so.....huge. Not any other way of putting it. Spent a fai amount of time in tears with OH giving me hugs and soothing me - still feel a little tearful. He watched it afterwards and said it wasn't as bad as he thought it was going to be but that it wasn't him that was having to do it so he wasn't sure how much his opinion counted for (at least he recognises that it's not that reassuring coming from a man, however well meant). 

Could anyone tell me what braxton hicks feels like? I've had period-like pains on an off throughout the entire pregnancy but I used to get these a fair amount anyway. Today I've had a feeling a bit like a stitch on and off - are either of these things Braxton Hicks?


----------



## mum2be2011

naomicourt said:


> At least you can go to antenatal class Lisa. We were told that we couldn't go as we have had a baby already but, I had to have a c-section so it would be nice to be reminded as to how to cope with natural labour if it happens! A bit cheeky if you ask me.

Naomi that sucks :growlmad:, we didnt get antenatal classes last pregnancy as there was a big 'cock up' (my community midwife is one hospital trust, consultant and where I plan to give birth a different one) and they couldnt decide between themselves who 'had' to provide my parent education/antenatal classes. At 25 weeks they decided and when I tried to book on they were fully booked and had a waiting list (apparently oct 09 was a popular month for giving birth around here) all they could offer me was a class starting 3 days before my due date, with midwives based miles away.

Was hoping to get some this time round as its not only about learning about birth and labour etc in my eyes its about meeting mums and dads in the area that are due around the same time. l felt so left out once Phoebe was born and i started going to new mums group, stay & play etc as all the other mums knew each other and although i was made to feel welcome i felt like an outsider.


----------



## smiffy85

Hello my lovelies! Wow your all busy nesting lol with the ironing and stuff. I haven't even started washing the baby stuff yet! Lol! Was gonna save it to do in first week of maternity leave!! So your all very organised well done.

I'm feeling pretty good at the moment which is nice after being poorly last wk. Work is tiring but ok. Feel like my TA is picking up a lot of my slack bless her. But she seems ok with it at the mo. Can't believe that I've only got 3 weeks and 2 days left at work. Its going so so fast. I got a letter from my HR department today sending a form back to me about my mat pay. I had filled in the front and posted it off as requested BUT I hadn't even thought to turn the piece of paper over and see if there was anything for me to fill in on the back :haha:!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY BRAIN or what!?!?! Silly me. Hopefully it is all filled in right now and I will get the right pay and stuff.

Sar I hope your ok my lovely. It has been so hard on you this pregnancy, can't quite believe your luck! :hugs: for you hun.

Sending sweet dreams to all - those of you not sleeping well and to keep the bad dreams away xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Disneydancr

Jolene said:


> My LO is due in summer so she has received so many dresses which all need to be ironed. I've also been ironing some of the bibs (which I suppose is not necessary but they look so much nicer ironed) and some of the printed onesies. I'm actually enjoying it :wacko:

 your LO is due in summer? because you live in South Africa, right? Sorry, with baby brain I'm never sure if my logic makes any sense anymore.



LittleMrs said:


> Could anyone tell me what braxton hicks feels like? I've had period-like pains on an off throughout the entire pregnancy but I used to get these a fair amount anyway. Today I've had a feeling a bit like a stitch on and off - are either of these things Braxton Hicks?

Period-like pains are something you need to keep your MW updated on... since BH are not supposed to hurt. My experience with BH is my lower bump getting hard as a rock. I notice I get them now every time I urinate. anyone else getting that?

Watched a video on breastfeeding today called something like "Dance between baby and mommy." it was amazing!!! It showed how the LOs actually can feel around and look for the breast! You start them chest-to-chest, and they start squirming around trying to find the nipple, and they use their cheeks and chins and noses to find it! I've always known that animals can find the nipple without their mother's help, but I didn't realize that human babies could do it too for some reason! Just had to share as I find it so mesmerizing a topic!


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls

My parents just left to return to the UK, now we won't see anyone until after Xmas Needless to say I'm feeling pretty sorry for myself. And to top it off I've just had an email from hubby at work saying his boss is asking us to put our return trip to UK with baby back a month (we were planning to go early feb, they now want us to go march when baby will be about 3 months old, as if they dont change enough at that age, and its not as if his boss wouldnt understand - his wife is due at the end of this month) as 'it will be better'...better for who?? A**holes, I am so sick of his company I could scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Naomi - that sucks about the classes. Fortunately as everything is private here, we just booked ourselves on the class online (we had to pay of course) so nobody told us whether we were allowed or not. I think everyone there are first time parents though.


----------



## ama

Well not to much to report ,have my appointment with OB to get a date for my c section on 20th nov which is exciting :):) i have nothing to do but wait now as i have everything baby needs n nursery is done,kind of at a loss as what to do except pack my hospital bag but i think it would be to early for that maybe ? Glad to read everyone is well and twins born already wow,wont be long till all our bubs are here in our arms :cloud9:


----------



## Jolene

Naomi, I'm glad I'm not the only crazy one, lol.

Yeah Disney, I'll be at my biggest in the hottest part of summer. I'm not looking forward to that but she is due on my birthday and I have had the best pool parties every year so I'm glad she'll get to enjoy that too.

Hodbert that sux :( Can your DH still turn the offer down and return as previously planned?

LittleMrs, the whole birth experience is huge but it is amazing, like nothing you will ever experience in anything else. I really can't wait to go through it again. Try not to work yourself up about it (haha, that's so easy to say)


----------



## pinkie77

Jolene, I feel for you carrying through the summer (although i think your summer is probably hotter there). I've had 2 July babies, in what passes for our summer lol and it's not fun. Lots of ice cream and cool drinks and make sure you put your feet up as much as you can! And as you said, the summer parties are great, we've had some fab ones over the years and there's so much more you can do when it's warmer. I almost feel guilty for giving this little one a winter birthday!

Congratulations Angelblue on your twin daughters and the first jellybeans :happydance:

Can't beleive I'm 32 weeks now, can't be any more than 10 weeks to wait now and would be very happy with an impatient baby (but not too impatient obv) rather than the lazy ones I've had so far! 

Anyway, suppose I'd better go and do something useful before I take root all day :blush: i did get the shed sorted yesterday though and Luna (DD rabbit) is now in there - not a day too soon either judging by our weather today. She usually lives in the hallway in the winter but as there will soon be a pram where her hutch usually goes it's a no-go this year, much to DD's disgust!


----------



## jms895

Morning!! What a crappy day and I am tired! Mega indegestion in bed last night :(

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## millward329

Sorry to hear you're feeling pants JMS :flower:

Wow, you guys are getting so organised with clothes and things, I don't even have the nursery furniture to put them in yet, so just a little pile of things for bubs. I don't really know how many clothes babies need so haven't bought much. Anyone know where to get reasonably priced white nursery sets? Do they sell them in the sales after Xmas?

As for labour I think I want to experience it because it might actually make me feel like I'm having a baby! Hope the little man turns head down. Anyone else feel slightly strange at the idea of having their very own baby? Does it affect the bonding if you have a C-Sec?

Naomi my classes are a little messy as they booked them right up to 12th Jan and I'll be home by then. But managed to sort out going to some at the local children's centres (used to be called Sure Start). They are free so maybe you could check online - they're usually happy to have people attend as it advertises their services for when baby arrives. :thumbup:


----------



## Jolene

Millward, a c-sec doesn't affect the bonding with the baby. The bonding comes when you hold your little one and breastfeed. Some women feel 'cheated' when they have a c-sec but I don't understand why. I felt as though I went through a real birth and it was still awesome - even after abdominal surgery, lol.


----------



## millward329

Thanks Jolene,

Does this look like enough clothes for a little one ladies? Serious baby brain moment, turned to get the camera and saw my undrunk cup of morning coffee....doh! Wondered why I was still groggy :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







clothes.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6









cloth.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jms895

Looks good to me hun! :thumbup:

I have mega back ache :( Gosh I am always moaning :rofl:


----------



## sar35

Whey hey finally some good news!
Blood pressure is high but not overly high, amniotic fluid is higher side of normal but not a concern at the moment, baby is measuring 35 weeks but the best news is that the placenta is posterior so could move out of the way up til 37weeks whey hey!
The black cloud is lifting... have another appt a week on tues with a scan but they were quite optimistic, so finally I can breathe a sigh of slight relief.He said i can have a normal delivery if its moved and I said that I was looking forward to a section lol, he even said we might be able to have sex if it moves lol, that will be a novelty!!!
Have a water infection and will find out results of GTT this afternoon but pleased with what ive heard so far, thanks for all the support on here i know i sound like a moaning whinger but you can understand why
I havent had time to read the other posts but i will catch up soon MIL goes home on Saturday so will have more time to post 
PMA PMA PMA


----------



## ama

as jolene said a c section does not mean you wont bond with bubs,i bonded straight away with my son in fact it was the best day of my life :) and bf also helps with this but each to own ,i dont know any different but thats my take on c-sections,the whole thing was amazing :)


----------



## lauren-kate

Glad that things seem to be on the up Sar. :thumbup:

Is anyone else having trouble with having an acidy throat? I took Gaviscon with my tea last night. I went to bed, but lying down kept making me feel gassy and acidy in my throat :( I ended up having to sit up to get to sleep.


----------



## naomicourt

millward329 said:


> Sorry to hear you're feeling pants JMS :flower:
> 
> Wow, you guys are getting so organised with clothes and things, I don't even have the nursery furniture to put them in yet, so just a little pile of things for bubs. I don't really know how many clothes babies need so haven't bought much. Anyone know where to get reasonably priced white nursery sets? Do they sell them in the sales after Xmas?
> 
> As for labour I think I want to experience it because it might actually make me feel like I'm having a baby! Hope the little man turns head down. Anyone else feel slightly strange at the idea of having their very own baby? Does it affect the bonding if you have a C-Sec?
> 
> Naomi my classes are a little messy as they booked them right up to 12th Jan and I'll be home by then. But managed to sort out going to some at the local children's centres (used to be called Sure Start). They are free so maybe you could check online - they're usually happy to have people attend as it advertises their services for when baby arrives. :thumbup:

Mothercare do a good bundle deal with 20% off on their furniture and it's always worth looking for voucher codes on line. I found the code AF9 which is 10% off if you spend over £120 so that would save you 30% in total!

It didn't affect my bonding at all having a c-section, I was just so happy to see her arrive safe and sound and like Jolene and ama, I found that breastfeeding really helps the bonding too, although some people do have to wait a few days for the milk to come in after a c-section so you have to be very patient. It took three days for mine to come in.

Thanks for the info on the classes, I will have a look into that. :thumbup:



jms895 said:


> Looks good to me hun! :thumbup:
> 
> I have mega back ache :( Gosh I am always moaning :rofl:

Hope you feel better soon hun. I suffer with back ache a lot and was shocked when my husband actually came over and rubbed it for me last night ! I think that he has finally realised that I AM in pain! lol



sar35 said:


> Whey hey finally some good news!
> Blood pressure is high but not overly high, amniotic fluid is higher side of normal but not a concern at the moment, baby is measuring 35 weeks but the best news is that the placenta is posterior so could move out of the way up til 37weeks whey hey!
> The black cloud is lifting... have another appt a week on tues with a scan but they were quite optimistic, so finally I can breathe a sigh of slight relief.He said i can have a normal delivery if its moved and I said that I was looking forward to a section lol, he even said we might be able to have sex if it moves lol, that will be a novelty!!!
> Have a water infection and will find out results of GTT this afternoon but pleased with what ive heard so far, thanks for all the support on here i know i sound like a moaning whinger but you can understand why
> I havent had time to read the other posts but i will catch up soon MIL goes home on Saturday so will have more time to post
> PMA PMA PMA

So so pleased for you hun! That must be such a relief. You have plenty of time for it to move still so fingers crossed for a natural delivery! :happydance:
Lets hope GTT is fine. :hugs:



ama said:


> as jolene said a c section does not mean you wont bond with bubs,i bonded straight away with my son in fact it was the best day of my life :) and bf also helps with this but each to own ,i dont know any different but thats my take on c-sections,the whole thing was amazing :)

I can't believe you are going to be having your baby this month! I bet you are so excited. :happydance:



lauren-kate said:


> Glad that things seem to be on the up Sar. :thumbup:
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with having an acidy throat? I took Gaviscon with my tea last night. I went to bed, but lying down kept making me feel gassy and acidy in my throat :( I ended up having to sit up to get to sleep.

Yes I get that a lot when I lay down. i do find that gaviscon works well for me though, or a glass of milk. x


----------



## lauren-kate

naomicourt said:


> lauren-kate said:
> 
> 
> Glad that things seem to be on the up Sar. :thumbup:
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with having an acidy throat? I took Gaviscon with my tea last night. I went to bed, but lying down kept making me feel gassy and acidy in my throat :( I ended up having to sit up to get to sleep.
> 
> Yes I get that a lot when I lay down. i do find that gaviscon works well for though, or a glass of milk. xClick to expand...

Aw I have a strong milk intolerance when I'm pregnant and can't drink it :( I might try more Gaviscon and see if it has a better effect.

Lucky you getting a back rub! Think I need to drop more hints to OH.. x


----------



## sar35

how do u do multi quote thing?


----------



## blessed

^^ lol.. i was thinkin the same thing!


----------



## sar35

Ta da......................................................i dont have diabetes...........................gosh today is a good day !


----------



## blessed

sar - you are on a roll with good news!! WooHoo! :yipee:


----------



## sar35

makes a change doesnt it!


----------



## millward329

Yay for no diabetes Sar x


----------



## LittleMrs

Yay Sar - excellent news day. 

Milward I'm with you on wanting to go through labour so it feels real - I think that was the problem, it doesn't feel real and I think it brought it home a bit. That and the women on the DVD kept talking about the life changes with giant smiles on their faces but saying really negative things ('If anything will break up a marriage,having an infant in the house will do it', 'I like solitude and the most draining thing is never having a second to yourself,even when you're on the toilet' etc) and it was all just a bit overwhelming. Looking back, I'm not quite sure why I was so upset. Oh well. 

32 weeks today, been to see midwife - she's not worried about my itching because it's inkeepig with my eczema. The period-like pains she says is probably trapped wind, since I've experienced it from the start. Bump is 32cm, blood pressure is perfect, I don't have diabetes, blood and urine seems good.:happydance::happydance:

'm ecxtatic everything is ok, obviously. Anyone else having a pregnancy that's so free of complication it's making them a bit nervous? I'm such a morbid worrier.


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> Yay Sar - excellent news day.
> 
> Milward I'm with you on wanting to go through labour so it feels real - I think that was the problem, it doesn't feel real and I think it brought it home a bit. That and the women on the DVD kept talking about the life changes with giant smiles on their faces but saying really negative things ('If anything will break up a marriage,having an infant in the house will do it', 'I like solitude and the most draining thing is never having a second to yourself,even when you're on the toilet' etc) and it was all just a bit overwhelming. Looking back, I'm not quite sure why I was so upset. Oh well.
> 
> 32 weeks today, been to see midwife - she's not worried about my itching because it's inkeepig with my eczema. The period-like pains she says is probably trapped wind, since I've experienced it from the start. Bump is 32cm, blood pressure is perfect, I don't have diabetes, blood and urine seems good.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 'm ecxtatic everything is ok, obviously. Anyone else having a pregnancy that's so free of complication it's making them a bit nervous? I'm such a morbid worrier.

thats excellent news :happydance:


----------



## LittleMrs

Wow - I've just seen my spelling, swear it was a slip of the finger, not illiteracy (you'll all be worried about the people who are teaching your children English).


----------



## jms895

Great news Sar!

I had back ache and period type cramps all day and felt rather crappy!

Back at work tomorrow :(


----------



## smiffy85

Sounds like the good news is finally flowing your way Sar!!! Wooop!

Hope the aches and pains go away soon jms!

xxx


----------



## naomicourt

Excellent news Sar! So glad everything is going well now. :happydance:

To multi quote you just click on the "+ sign next to quote and then click quote on the last one. :thumbup:

I have almost finished all of my christmas shopping just two more presents to get. :happydance: Think I might start wrapping them all this weekend and I need to decorate the christmas cake. I am soooo tempted to put the decs up but hubby wont let me until the 1st. I just love christmas! lol and found out today that Tony (My husband) wont be working Christmas day!! :dance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## jojo-m

Sar thats great news!!! Its all working out well, and you deserve it to as well from the last few weeks you've had! :yipee:

I so wish I knew how to do multi posts too, i've instantly forgot what I wanted to say to everyone else :dohh:

Its so weird, last week I was worried about movements because little lady was barely moving and just assumed it was because she was running out of room and then this week, especially last couple of days she's more active than ever! 

Can't remember who was asking about c-section and bonding but I think the only time it might be difficult is if section is emergency so GA is used and then baby is sent to SCBU, you wouldn't get skin to skin time then but in a planned section that won't happen! I imagine its a lovely experience! There was nothing lovely about trying to push my son out, I was so out of it with the morphine and vomiting that when he came out I couldn't hold him for long because my arms were shaking and I felt like I was going to drop him! I'd request a section if that were possible :haha:

JMS I get loads of backache and winge constantly, how bloody uncomfy is everything!!!? I'm in agony in uni, the chairs there are not made for pregnant women! x


----------



## LittleMrs

Jojo - don't think any chairs are made fo pregnant women. 

This is a weird question but does anyone else get bum ache when they've been sat down for a while? From about 3 months in, whenever I sit down for a long time it feels like I've bruised my bum bone. Weird, huh?


----------



## naomicourt

jojo-m said:


> Sar thats great news!!! Its all working out well, and you deserve it to as well from the last few weeks you've had! :yipee:
> 
> I so wish I knew how to do multi posts too, i've instantly forgot what I wanted to say to everyone else :dohh:
> 
> Its so weird, last week I was worried about movements because little lady was barely moving and just assumed it was because she was running out of room and then this week, especially last couple of days she's more active than ever!
> 
> Can't remember who was asking about c-section and bonding but I think the only time it might be difficult is if section is emergency so GA is used and then baby is sent to SCBU, you wouldn't get skin to skin time then but in a planned section that won't happen! I imagine its a lovely experience! There was nothing lovely about trying to push my son out, I was so out of it with the morphine and vomiting that when he came out I couldn't hold him for long because my arms were shaking and I felt like I was going to drop him! I'd request a section if that were possible :haha:
> 
> JMS I get loads of backache and winge constantly, how bloody uncomfy is everything!!!? I'm in agony in uni, the chairs there are not made for pregnant women! x

That isn't always the case as I had an emergency section and as I had an epidural I didn't need to have a general. Eloise was given a quick check over and then was given to me and was latched on when I was in recovery.


----------



## naomicourt

LittleMrs said:


> Jojo - don't think any chairs are made fo pregnant women.
> 
> This is a weird question but does anyone else get bum ache when they've been sat down for a while? From about 3 months in, whenever I sit down for a long time it feels like I've bruised my bum bone. Weird, huh?

Yes, I get that too. Sometimes my whole bum goes numb! lol


----------



## hodbert

Hey Ladies

Yey to Sar for your results and Naomi that ur hubby will be home on Xmas! I got bruised bum bone feeling from about 20 weeks - 25 weeks if I sat down too long, but havent had it lately. Its to do with your centre of gravity shifting so all the weight goes on your coxic (sp).

Well I had a massive cry when hubby got home yday about my parents leaving and then about this damn holiday in feb and he said he will try and get it sorted, but who knows. Anyway, now all our visitors have left its back to being on my own so trying to get used to that again. I have quite a bit to do to keep me busy but my motivation seems to have gone out the window!


----------



## beccybobeccy

I'm going to try this multi-quote thing out with a couple... 



sar35 said:


> Ta da......................................................i dont have diabetes...........................gosh today is a good day !

YaaaaY!!



naomicourt said:


> I have almost finished all of my christmas shopping just two more presents to get. :happydance: Think I might start wrapping them all this weekend and I need to decorate the christmas cake. I am soooo tempted to put the decs up but hubby wont let me until the 1st. I just love christmas! lol and found out today that Tony (My husband) wont be working Christmas day!! :dance::yipee::headspin:

Oh my word! I am scared after reading this! I need to start with Xmas shopping soon!! Great news about hubby!!



hodbert said:


> Well I had a massive cry when hubby got home yday about my parents leaving and then about this damn holiday in feb and he said he will try and get it sorted, but who knows.

Fingers crossed that everything will be okay :hugs:



There has been a lot of drama in 3rd Tri forum today... love a bit of drama but its all a bit much really. It's much calmer here xxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

oooh the multiquoting worked!! yay me!


----------



## hodbert

beccybobeccy said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Well I had a massive cry when hubby got home yday about my parents leaving and then about this damn holiday in feb and he said he will try and get it sorted, but who knows.
> 
> Fingers crossed that everything will be okay :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of drama in 3rd Tri forum today... love a bit of drama but its all a bit much really. It's much calmer here xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Beccy, I am def crossing my fingers!

Whats the drama? I always miss it as I am so far behind UK. There seems to have been a lot of drama over there lately, not good :nope:


----------



## beccybobeccy

hodbert said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Well I had a massive cry when hubby got home yday about my parents leaving and then about this damn holiday in feb and he said he will try and get it sorted, but who knows.
> 
> Fingers crossed that everything will be okay :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of drama in 3rd Tri forum today... love a bit of drama but its all a bit much really. It's much calmer here xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Beccy, I am def crossing my fingers!
> 
> Whats the drama? I always miss it as I am so far behind UK. There seems to have been a lot of drama over there lately, not good :nope:Click to expand...

The jist I got was that some guy had joined and was being very "perfect OH".... then "his wife" joined... and a few of the forum members started recieving PM's from both of them being completely inappropriate. 

It was all a bit odd....and a bit scary... the threads are "I'm gonna be a daddy"... and then the one where he seems to have been outed was "Top bloke and nice girl". They've been locked now though.

lately things have been turning a bit nasty very quickly... must be all the hormones flying around...


----------



## hodbert

Oh yeh I've read them now, weird things happening! Although for last 10 mins every time I click on 3rd trimester, it redirects me to the BNB homepage so i cant get in :(


----------



## LittleMrs

Weird, beccy, glad that's not happened on our thread. 

Naomi, hodbert, I'm so glad the bum thing isn't just me. 

Hodbert, sorry you're feeling down, I'd be feeling rubbish too. Admire you being able to live overseas- I'm such a homebody I still live in the tiny town I grew up in. I really like the sound of new Zealand but I couldn't make it so I have a lot of admiration for you. Also, I put bum bone coz I couldn't spell it either lol.


----------



## hodbert

LittleMrs - thanks :) I don't know how these people who just up and emigrate to the likes of Australia without even visiting do it! I find it so hard, but then if you say anything people think you are not making the most of the opoortunity or not appreciating it. Thing is I am quite shy, not very independant and hate doing things on my own - not a good combination when hubby is at work all day and I am home alone! I'm just counting down the months til our return now (10!) and looking forward to the arrival of bubs!


----------



## mum2be2011

beccybobeccy said:


> The jist I got was that some guy had joined and was being very "perfect OH".... then "his wife" joined... and a few of the forum members started recieving PM's from both of them being completely inappropriate.
> 
> It was all a bit odd....and a bit scary... the threads are "I'm gonna be a daddy"... and then the one where he seems to have been outed was "Top bloke and nice girl". They've been locked now though.
> 
> lately things have been turning a bit nasty very quickly... must be all the hormones flying around...

Just read both those threads and I have to admit although I am very embarrassed by it I was one of the people he sucked in. :dohh: I wrote a really long post yesterday saying how decent he was etc etc, gave him some advice and after my OH read it he actually signed up to the site and commented in this blokes thread. 

What worries me is that in the "im going to be a daddy" thread one lady has commented that she has her eye on another bloke that recently joined and has only made a few posts and has commented in the thread (think she is referring to my OH) and later on another lady says its weird as he is the 3rd bloke to join in 2 days. My OH is a genuine guy and im really worried that if he makes any more posts he is going to be hunted down and potentially banned. Im hoping that if it is my OH they are referring to that they look at his profile and his other posts and also the 2 friends he has on here. 1 of them being me and the other his best mate who has been a member since becomming pregnant in 2008. He refuses to post in the pregnancy threads as he says its weird as he isnt the one who is pregnant although he did post in 3rd trimester yesterday to give this "topbloke" some praise. He wanted to join us in here as a jellybean but I told him it might be a tad weird. :nope:

Sorry for the mini rant ladies, it worries me some of the stuff I read on here, it makes you wonder just how many people are actually genuine :growlmad:


----------



## mum2be2011

I just wanted to say thank you to the lovely ladies who commented on my fb status today and especially Naomi for sending me a message asking how I was now feeling. Its nice to know that people care.

I didnt post in here about feeling ill as there are lots of ladies in here with complications, and problems and also 1 lady having her twins so early. I felt as if my problems today were just trivial compared to some of the things being posted in here, and didnt want to add any more negative thoughts. 

The last few weeks I feel like Ive done nothing but moan and whinge about being/feeling ill and it isnt fair on you all. Sorry ladies x


----------



## hodbert

Mum2be, if I can whinge about my situation you definitely can! That is what this place is for and as the ladies said to me before although we are behind a computer screen we are all here for each other. Please don't feel like your complaints are trivial just because someone else may be going through something completely different, they still affect you and are worth talking about if you need to. With regards to your OH I saw other ppl comment about some new guy who had just joined, but they did later realise whoever it was, he was genuine and the mods also pointed this out. If it was your OH they referred to I hope he hasnt taken it personally and it hasnt put him off posting, I think it was just bad timing with all this crap going on. If he, or you, feel weird posting on this thread, there is a male forum he could post in. Most people on here are happy for men to post and welcome them on here, its nice to gain another perspective.


----------



## Disneydancr

Wow... first day back at work and look at all I missed! 

Don't have the numb bum bone (coccyx), but when I'm on my feet for a long time, I get a numb pubic bone- but painful at the same time, if you can imagine.

As for posting things on here vs facebook.... don't worry about what you post, especially here. At least on this thread you have a lovely bunch of women who want to help and who are going through similar things. I don't know about the rest of you, but I post WAY more on this thread than I post anywhere else, especially facebook. Here I know you can sympathize, or at least try to be sympathetic. Many of my friends on facebook just wouldn't get it and/or DO NOT want to hear it.

Work was ok today, but I had to remind myself to sneak into the breakroom and grab a snack every hour or so to make sure I kept my energy up (I'm on my feet all day at work, so it's not like I can just sit down and relax). 

For some reason, I'm in a foul mood tonight. There's no good reason... I'm not mad at anything in particular... just pi$$y. I wonder if it's because my back hurts... or just over exhausted from going back to work after a week and a half... or if my LO is pi$$y from being in the brace for 12 hours straight today... or if I'm hungry... or what. All I know is I want it to go away so I don't slip up and take it out on somebody. OH is asleep right now, and I want nothing more than just to wake him up and make him rub my back and snuggle me and stay awake until I can fall asleep too... but I know that wouldn't be fair.

Thanks for listening to my rant again... I Feel like I may be complaining too much... hopefully I find more good stuff to write about too so I'm not just bringing negativity to this thread.


----------



## blessed

no such thing as complaining too much Disney! :hugs:

Glad your day at work is done and all is well! :)


----------



## jms895

Racheal :hugs: hope you are ok hun?!!

I am sure I moan more than you ! xxxx

I am gonna start again now, work today and my back is still killing! :( TFI Friday!


----------



## LittleMrs

Lol tfi Friday. 

I would just like to say that I love the whinging- it makes me feel like i'm not the only person who feels that way. Also, like disneydancr says, a lot of my friends just don't want to hear it or they don't understand. 

Hodbert, I totally know what you mean (on all accounts), I'm quite antisocial. I'm shy but it comes across as excessive talking and I'm not a fan of meeting new people so you have all of my sympathy. 

Also, I agree when someone said the 3rd tri thing makes you worry about who's genuine- we've all shared so many private things. I'm just gonna continue to assume that everyone on this thread is genuine- we've all gone through so much together.


----------



## millward329

I think our hormones are kicking in again ladies.....at least we have each other to understand. I have serious baby brain at the moment, like in the early weeks. I have to keep checking to make sure I know what I'm doing, have everything and not leaving things in random places. Hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## beccybobeccy

Lets all agree that there is no such thing as too trivial on this thread. Everyone should feel free to discuss the big and the small irks... !! 

I feel that the Jellybean mummas are all genuine. I have to believe that. Why would I believe otherwise? We have to assume this otherwise whats the point.

Hopefully people are clever enough to report these things to an admin when things take a different turn.

LittleMrs - Your OH doesn't need to worry. They realised he was genuine and the Mods backed him up (if its the guy I think it it is)
I hope he's not put off posting. As far as I'm concerned he has as much right to be here as anyone.


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Yey to Sar for your results and Naomi that ur hubby will be home on Xmas! I got bruised bum bone feeling from about 20 weeks - 25 weeks if I sat down too long, but havent had it lately. Its to do with your centre of gravity shifting so all the weight goes on your coxic (sp).
> 
> Well I had a massive cry when hubby got home yday about my parents leaving and then about this damn holiday in feb and he said he will try and get it sorted, but who knows. Anyway, now all our visitors have left its back to being on my own so trying to get used to that again. I have quite a bit to do to keep me busy but my motivation seems to have gone out the window!

It must be so difficult for you to be so far from family but by the sounds of it you have a very supportive husband which must make things a bit easier. I hope you get the holiday sorted. :hugs:



beccybobeccy said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Well I had a massive cry when hubby got home yday about my parents leaving and then about this damn holiday in feb and he said he will try and get it sorted, but who knows.
> 
> Fingers crossed that everything will be okay :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of drama in 3rd Tri forum today... love a bit of drama but its all a bit much really. It's much calmer here xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Beccy, I am def crossing my fingers!
> 
> Whats the drama? I always miss it as I am so far behind UK. There seems to have been a lot of drama over there lately, not good :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> The jist I got was that some guy had joined and was being very "perfect OH".... then "his wife" joined... and a few of the forum members started recieving PM's from both of them being completely inappropriate.
> 
> It was all a bit odd....and a bit scary... the threads are "I'm gonna be a daddy"... and then the one where he seems to have been outed was "Top bloke and nice girl". They've been locked now though.
> 
> lately things have been turning a bit nasty very quickly... must be all the hormones flying around...Click to expand...

Oh my god that is a bit scary that there are people that are not genuine on this forum. You put all your trust into people on here and then some weirdo's come along and abuse that trust! :growlmad:



mum2be2011 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you to the lovely ladies who commented on my fb status today and especially Naomi for sending me a message asking how I was now feeling. Its nice to know that people care.
> 
> I didnt post in here about feeling ill as there are lots of ladies in here with complications, and problems and also 1 lady having her twins so early. I felt as if my problems today were just trivial compared to some of the things being posted in here, and didnt want to add any more negative thoughts.
> 
> The last few weeks I feel like Ive done nothing but moan and whinge about being/feeling ill and it isnt fair on you all. Sorry ladies x

You are welcome hun. I think it's nice that we can all support each other as I feel that even family don't seem to understand how I feel and get fed up with my moaning. It's nice to have other people who are going through the same pains and discomfort and we can sympathise with each other. :hugs:



Disneydancr said:


> Wow... first day back at work and look at all I missed!
> 
> Don't have the numb bum bone (coccyx), but when I'm on my feet for a long time, I get a numb pubic bone- but painful at the same time, if you can imagine.
> 
> As for posting things on here vs facebook.... don't worry about what you post, especially here. At least on this thread you have a lovely bunch of women who want to help and who are going through similar things. I don't know about the rest of you, but I post WAY more on this thread than I post anywhere else, especially facebook. Here I know you can sympathize, or at least try to be sympathetic. Many of my friends on facebook just wouldn't get it and/or DO NOT want to hear it.
> 
> Work was ok today, but I had to remind myself to sneak into the breakroom and grab a snack every hour or so to make sure I kept my energy up (I'm on my feet all day at work, so it's not like I can just sit down and relax).
> 
> For some reason, I'm in a foul mood tonight. There's no good reason... I'm not mad at anything in particular... just pi$$y. I wonder if it's because my back hurts... or just over exhausted from going back to work after a week and a half... or if my LO is pi$$y from being in the brace for 12 hours straight today... or if I'm hungry... or what. All I know is I want it to go away so I don't slip up and take it out on somebody. OH is asleep right now, and I want nothing more than just to wake him up and make him rub my back and snuggle me and stay awake until I can fall asleep too... but I know that wouldn't be fair.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rant again... I Feel like I may be complaining too much... hopefully I find more good stuff to write about too so I'm not just bringing negativity to this thread.

Aww thats what we are all here for. I think everybody is getting a bit fed up with being pregnant now so at least we have got a place to vent.



millward329 said:


> I think our hormones are kicking in again ladies.....at least we have each other to understand. I have serious baby brain at the moment, like in the early weeks. I have to keep checking to make sure I know what I'm doing, have everything and not leaving things in random places. Hope everyone has a good day today

I have baby brain too. I forget to get the meat out of the freezer almost every day so have to go shopping to get something else for dinner! It's driving me mad. Memory like a sieve!!


I looked at my belly in the mirror this morning and it is hanging down so low now! It really looks as though it has dropped but, I don't feel as though it has engaged. Really strange. :shrug:


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies, I have posted pics of my baby shower here if you'd like to take a look: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/460443-my-baby-shower.html#post7721993


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm off for a meal tonight to celebrate my Dad's 55th. He's become such a sweetie since he found out he's going to have a grandaughter. He's spent years complaining he doesn't have any sons and another girl comes along and he can barely contain his excitement! So much for trusting what your parents say. He's been so lovely, coming around to fix things and being overly concerned about everything - he's never been your typical over-protective dad and I as a teen I could've sworn he didn't really care - who knew that all I needed to do was get pregnant! Lol. Should be lovely though - OH and my dad get on great - my dad has no sons and OH lost his dad when he was 18. Plus there'll be food. And to top it off it's Friday AND I've only got 55 more das until due date - 5 days until my next set milestone. Plus I had a good observation at school. 

It's a good day, ladies. Hoping to finish it by falling into a deep deep sleep, last night was none too productive on the sleep front. If I get a good sleep it'll be perfect today. I'm hoping everyone else also has a good day - got my fingers crossed tightly. xx


----------



## millward329

Sounds good Tracy and well done on the obs : )


----------



## blessed

So I had a maternity 'lingerie' photo shoot about 2 weeks ago and got my pictures in... :blush: I struggled with even wanting to do it (I mean, it's so easy to cross that fine line of tasteful half naked modeling with disgusting half naked modeling... especially when you're preggo!) but I'm actually fairly pleased with them! Just thought I would share with my fellow Jellybeans! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/402070-blesseds-very-own-blessing-new-years-baby-70.html

I was 30 weeks along at the time


----------



## Disneydancr

blessed said:


> So I had a maternity 'lingerie' photo shoot about 2 weeks ago and got my pictures in... :blush: I struggled with even wanting to do it (I mean, it's so easy to cross that fine line of tasteful half naked modeling with disgusting half naked modeling... especially when you're preggo!) but I'm actually fairly pleased with them! Just thought I would share with my fellow Jellybeans!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/402070-blesseds-very-own-blessing-new-years-baby-70.html
> 
> I was 30 weeks along at the time

Beautiful! OH and I are trying to figure out time to do it. He's a professional photographer as well, and I'm not too bad at makeup. It's wardrobe I'm worried about. I'm not sure whether to do a tasteful artistic nude or something grecian or lingerie or what. (don't worry, I won't post any nude pics on here. lol) Congrats!


----------



## blessed

Thanks! :)

I would wait as long as possible! I wish my bump was bigger for my pictures :( but thats okay... my belly is still not much different than it was 2 weeks ago anyway! 

I would love to see your pictures Disney! I bet they will be gorgeous! Plus you'll be taking them while looking at hubby so they'll have that extra 'pizazz' to them :lol:


----------



## sar35

Blessed your photo's are gorgeous! My little man likes to push out on the right side. Went out on my own today for the first time in 2weeks felt odd but I have coffee with a pg friend so that was nice, gotta get used to MIL not being here after tomorrow!
So how do we do the multi quote thing?


----------



## blessed

Thanks Sar! Your LO likes to stick out right, while mine prefers the left.. lol! She actually lays transverse a lot too... ouch! I bet it was nice having some time with another preggo friend! That's always good! In our neighborhood girls are popping out babies left and right.... at the end of October, 2 girls each had a baby... beginning of November another woman had twins... and just 3 nights ago that same woman's sister had a baby boy! There's definitely something in the water around here....

I don't think we've had a conclusion on the multi-quote question... but I think I might have figured it out!

There's a little button in our Message box that says Wrap Quote on it.... when you click on it the quote tags come up..... after the word QUOTE you would put the "=" and the name of the person who said the quote.... It worked in one of my last posts, but it could have been beginners luck... lol


----------



## Disneydancr

Sar... I know someone else already answered your question, but I'll reiterate it. Down on the bottom of each person's message, there are 2 purple boxes. Quote and thanks. In between them are 2 other links. one is QR, which is quick reply. the other looks like this: "+ If you click on the quotation mark/plus symbol, it will save your intention to quote it, without taking you to the reply screen. You can do this with as many messages as you'd like, even if they're on different pages. When you finally click "Post Reply" at the bottom of the page, it will include all of the messages you have quoted. 

Hopefully I didn't confuse you more, as my explanations always tend to be lengthy.


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies!



naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies
> 
> Yey to Sar for your results and Naomi that ur hubby will be home on Xmas! I got bruised bum bone feeling from about 20 weeks - 25 weeks if I sat down too long, but havent had it lately. Its to do with your centre of gravity shifting so all the weight goes on your coxic (sp).
> 
> Well I had a massive cry when hubby got home yday about my parents leaving and then about this damn holiday in feb and he said he will try and get it sorted, but who knows. Anyway, now all our visitors have left its back to being on my own so trying to get used to that again. I have quite a bit to do to keep me busy but my motivation seems to have gone out the window!
> 
> It must be so difficult for you to be so far from family but by the sounds of it you have a very supportive husband which must make things a bit easier. I hope you get the holiday sorted. :hugs:
> 
> I looked at my belly in the mirror this morning and it is hanging down so low now! It really looks as though it has dropped but, I don't feel as though it has engaged. Really strange. :shrug:Click to expand...


Thanks Naomi, it can be hard at times but generally its all fine! I feel like my bump has dropped too and I'm def getting a more 'heavy' feeling lower down, but I don't think she's engaged yet. Mentioned it to doc this morn and she said its prob coz shes head down now :shrug:



LittleMrs said:


> I'm off for a meal tonight to celebrate my Dad's 55th. He's become such a sweetie since he found out he's going to have a grandaughter. He's spent years complaining he doesn't have any sons and another girl comes along and he can barely contain his excitement! So much for trusting what your parents say. He's been so lovely, coming around to fix things and being overly concerned about everything - he's never been your typical over-protective dad and I as a teen I could've sworn he didn't really care - who knew that all I needed to do was get pregnant! Lol. Should be lovely though - OH and my dad get on great - my dad has no sons and OH lost his dad when he was 18. Plus there'll be food. And to top it off it's Friday AND I've only got 55 more das until due date - 5 days until my next set milestone. Plus I had a good observation at school.
> 
> It's a good day, ladies. Hoping to finish it by falling into a deep deep sleep, last night was none too productive on the sleep front. If I get a good sleep it'll be perfect today. I'm hoping everyone else also has a good day - got my fingers crossed tightly. xx

Yey for a good day LittleMrs! :happydance:



blessed said:


> So I had a maternity 'lingerie' photo shoot about 2 weeks ago and got my pictures in... :blush: I struggled with even wanting to do it (I mean, it's so easy to cross that fine line of tasteful half naked modeling with disgusting half naked modeling... especially when you're preggo!) but I'm actually fairly pleased with them! Just thought I would share with my fellow Jellybeans!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/402070-blesseds-very-own-blessing-new-years-baby-70.html
> 
> I was 30 weeks along at the time

Wowzers Blessed, love your pics! Like ur journal buddies, I like the 3rd one, but they are all gorgeous! I was thinking of having some photos done and have contacted a local photographer but lately I've been thinking I can't be bothered, so not sure if I'm going to go ahead with it.



sar35 said:


> So how do we do the multi quote thing?

Sar if you look at the quote button next to someones post, there's a little + to the right of it, press that on every post you want to quote and then on the last one press quote.


----------



## hodbert

Disney gave a far better explanation than me!!


----------



## Disneydancr

hodbert, do you have unlimited text? since we're in the same timezone, I wonder if we should be text buddies in case of emergencies. I have a text buddy, but she seldom posts on this thread, unfortunately. My cell doesn't have internet either, so I have no way of posting on here unless I'm at home.


----------



## hodbert

Disneydancr said:


> hodbert, do you have unlimited text? since we're in the same timezone, I wonder if we should be text buddies in case of emergencies. I have a text buddy, but she seldom posts on this thread, unfortunately. My cell doesn't have internet either, so I have no way of posting on here unless I'm at home.

Hey Disney

Not sure about unlimited texts as it comes out of hubbys wage before we see it, but am happy to be text buddies! My bump buddy's been AWOL for months on here now too! I'll PM you.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Can I be added to the list? 

I'm Charlotte, 17, from the UK.. I'm 29 weeks tomorrow and due on the 29th January with a baby boy :)


----------



## jms895

Hi Char!

Evening ladies, how are you all? TFI Friday!


----------



## Jolene

Blessed your photos are stunning and you're so pretty!

LittleMrs, I'm glad you had such a great day, sleep tight :)

Welcome Charlotte :hi:


----------



## Jolene

I'm in my 2nd last box of my ticker :happydance: I just realised, how cool is that! I used to look at those 2 last boxes and think I was never going to get there :haha:


----------



## Disneydancr

woohoo jolene! can't wait to get there... I check every day! 

Welcome char!


----------



## hodbert

Ooh forgot to say, 34 weeks today! Woo! Although I know most of you are sleeping now :)


----------



## iprettii

hodbert said:


> Ooh forgot to say, 34 weeks today! Woo! Although I know most of you are sleeping now :)

yay you're almost there!!!


----------



## hodbert

I know but the closer i get to further away it feels!! :wacko:


----------



## Mom 2B

Hi everyone,

My name is Laura and Im due on January 30th. I have a 2 yr old little girl named Tessa and this baby is a boy.
I will be having a planned c-section on the 18th or 25th of January if I make it that long and my growth scan at 32-34 weeks is showing no problems.

I'm not sure what else to say here but read a post suggesting I make a post in my due date month so here I am!!!! LOL

Hope everyones pregnancies are going well.


----------



## iprettii

hodbert said:


> I know but the closer i get to further away it feels!! :wacko:

nooo don't say that!!! I already feel like I've been pregnant forever lol


And hi Laura!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Hi Can I join?? EDD is Jan 31!


----------



## Mom 2B

Hi Luv my boys. I live in canada also. Are there many canadians on this site? I haven't really noticed many


----------



## mrs_park

Hi ladies can I join you?

I'm from Sydney Australia and I'm due 23rd January with my first baby, a little boy!! :happydance:

How are you all doing?


----------



## Disneydancr

woohooo! Welcome ladies! So glad you came over!


----------



## Disneydancr

Mom 2B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Laura and Im due on January 30th. I have a 2 yr old little girl named Tessa and this baby is a boy.
> I will be having a planned c-section on the 18th or 25th of January if I make it that long and my growth scan at 32-34 weeks is showing no problems.
> 
> *I'm not sure what else to say here but read a post suggesting I make a post in my due date month so here I am!!!! LOL*
> 
> Hope everyones pregnancies are going well.

If you look back, You'll see we talk about EVERYTHING here- and it's great because our due dates are so close together so we more often than not are able to sympathize with what everyone's going through. 

One big thing that we've been doing is sharing our fb pages and arranging text buddies... since most of us aren't able to update WHILE we're in the hospital, we can have a friend or 2 we can text our update and who can post on our behalf and let the rest of the Jellybeans know what's going on with us.

Again, Welcome! and don't worry, you'll get to know a few of us pretty well in no time... I don't know about the other ladies, but I post more on this thread than everywhere else put together! lol


----------



## mrs_park

Thankyou! I've been on B&B for a while but never in January Jellybeans! It seems a nice little group!

How's your pregnancy been?


----------



## Mom 2B

I love the text buddy idea! Not sure if I will need someone to post for me as I have an iphone and can pretty much go anywhere with it...although I have not checked if I can post on here from it. I should check that out.!

I do have some questions thou...seeming as this pg is sooo different from my last.

How much weight (if you dont mind sharing) have some of you gained by 29 weeks? Ive been really concerned about my weight. At my lasat appt (22wks) I had only gained a total of like 6 lbs. With my daughter I had gained 17lbs by 20wks. Now i was about 15-20lbs heavier starting this pregnancy but with my past history of IUGR I am worried.

Anyone wanna share their weight gain with me pls???


----------



## Disneydancr

Mom 2B said:


> I love the text buddy idea! Not sure if I will need someone to post for me as I have an iphone and can pretty much go anywhere with it...although I have not checked if I can post on here from it. I should check that out.!
> 
> I do have some questions thou...seeming as this pg is sooo different from my last.
> 
> How much weight (if you dont mind sharing) have some of you gained by 29 weeks? Ive been really concerned about my weight. At my lasat appt (22wks) I had only gained a total of like 6 lbs. With my daughter I had gained 17lbs by 20wks. Now i was about 15-20lbs heavier starting this pregnancy but with my past history of IUGR I am worried.
> 
> Anyone wanna share their weight gain with me pls???

I started out at about 130 pounds... I think... then in the 1st tri I lost 15 pounds... not because of MS since I didn't have any though... now I'm back up to 134 as of wednesday. Don't know if this helps at all. I don't look like I've gained any weight except for in my uterus- people tell me I'm all baby. and I definitely don't look pregnant from behind! As long as your doctor/OB/MW says you're ok, don't worry about it! You might just be carrying this one really well.


----------



## Mom 2B

With my first I was 129 to start and gained 27lbs total. This one i was 155 to start. I go see Dr on monday so will know more then. According to my pictures I have gained quite a bit since 25 weeks so we will see. Im just horribly worried ill have another teeny tiny baby and maybe wont be so lucky that he will be healthy like my daughter was.
Ive mentioned to dr a few times but just kinda brushes it off saying that I am gaining some weight. Im just not so sure its enough.
my daughter stopped growing around 30-32 weeks. And im 29 weeks almost. Dr did say that there is no way to prevent iugr ahead of time other than quitting smoking (please dont yell at me...i get enough of it around here. But I have not quit) Dr just basically said we will deal with it if it happens. I just dont know...if im not gaining weight how can i be sure my baby is gaining? Also with my daughter I kept gaining and growing but she did not. its very frustrating

And as for the quitting. OH said he would quit with me so it would be easier. I know its not a very good excuse but he didnt even try. Just told me everyone he knows smokes and had nice size babies. His mom smoked 2 pks a day with him, his sister and his two brothers and they all came out fine. he thinks it was just bad luck that our little girl was soo small and he keeps reminding me that she was healthy and our boy will be too even if he is small. I think we were lucky that she was so healthy and thats what the dr and mw told me at the time.

Ok Ok im just rambling on and on now. Sorry ladies


----------



## Mom 2B

Here is my bump. Its obvious at the moment that baby has been growing. but 6 lbs doesn't seem like much when I only have like 10-11 weeks left.
  



Attached Files:







IMG_0970(1).jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## blessed

Disneydancr said:


> Sar... I know someone else already answered your question, but I'll reiterate it. Down on the bottom of each person's message, there are 2 purple boxes. Quote and thanks. In between them are 2 other links. one is QR, which is quick reply. the other looks like this: "+ If you click on the quotation mark/plus symbol, it will save your intention to quote it, without taking you to the reply screen. You can do this with as many messages as you'd like, even if they're on different pages. When you finally click "Post Reply" at the bottom of the page, it will include all of the messages you have quoted.
> 
> Hopefully I didn't confuse you more, as my explanations always tend to be lengthy.

Okay, you explained that TONS better than I did... plus, its a smarter way! Leave it to me to find the difficult way to do something... :dohh: lol


----------



## LittleMrs

Right, I am trying the multi quoting but I don't think it's worked coz nothing has come up. Mrs Parks, 23rd Jan will be my 30th birthday - good due date! 

Laura, I've gained an absolute *&^% load of weight - the dr thinks it's a stone (er...16lb?) because when they weighed me at 8 wks I'd already put on 16lb from quitting my diet when I found out I was pregnant. Beig overweight to begin with, I shouldn't really have put on any. Oops. Midwife seems happy enough. Also, my stepsister-in-law is pregnant and her baby hasn't grown since about 29 wks and she's 35 now. They're scanning twice a week but leaving him as long as poss for his lungs to develop because his heartbeat and other signs are all perfectly fine. To be honest I was quite worried abut his lack of growth but the professionals seem to think that as long as it isn't affecting development in other areas then he's still better off in utero and I guess they'd know. Don't worry, either way- stress releases a hormone which CAN prevent growth so (in a bizarre catch 22) it's better not to worry about it. If your daughter was fine then (fingers crossed) the chances are your son will be too (although there are probably lots of cases which don't prove this, I'm fairly sure, statistically speaking that it's pretty much spot on - if in doubt, statistics always help me through).


----------



## LittleMrs

See - totally buggered the whole multi-quote thing. I suck. 

Also, I had awful dreams last night. BOOOOOO


----------



## jojo-m

ok so seems like I can't do the multiquote thing either! Now to see if I remember....

Firstly welcome to the new ladies :hi: Have you just moved over from 2nd tri? Hope your all having great pregnancies! I have a 4 year old son already and now having a girl this time and my name is Jo!

I've put a stone and half on up to now, thats 21lb for you that count in pounds, think I'm heavier than last pg but I've had shocking sickness this time round, if I don't eat I get sick so quick that even the vomiting didn't make me lose weight :haha:

completely forgot anything else I wanted to say so bye and hope everyone got a nice weekend planned! x


----------



## LittleMrs

Mom 2B - just had a thought - the wayto tell if the baby's growth is on track is to measure your bump from the top of your uterus to your pubic bone. It should measure ROUGHLY the same number of centimetres as you are weeks pregnant. It's not an exact science but is closer in accuracy than weight (after all, a lot of my extra weight seems to be ass and therefore wouldn't give any indication about the size of the baby). ope that helps.


----------



## millward329

Yay new jellybean mummies good to see you all come over :happydance:

I was supposed to be getting the carpet down in the nursery today but the shop wouldn't give it to my fitter so it has been postponed till Monday :growlmad: Disappointed now but hey ho at least I can get the window frame and door painted without fear of spillage. Getting car back from mechanics today as well so hopefully not too costly. Just battery issues I think and it has to get me and bump home for Xmas - not looking forward to the 3 and a half hour boat ride at 36 weeks pg but all in a good cause. Got a cabin booked :sleep:

Hope you guys slept well, I didn't do so bad apart from bean's usual bladder dancing antics :baby: Awake from 4 though so may get some kip this afternoon and wake up for XFactor (is that a bit sad?)


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> Right, I am trying the multi quoting but I don't think it's worked coz nothing has come up. Mrs Parks, 23rd Jan will be my 30th birthday - good due date!
> 
> Laura, I've gained an absolute *&^% load of weight - the dr thinks it's a stone (er...16lb?) because when they weighed me at 8 wks I'd already put on 16lb from quitting my diet when I found out I was pregnant. Beig overweight to begin with, I shouldn't really have put on any. Oops. Midwife seems happy enough. Also, my stepsister-in-law is pregnant and her baby hasn't grown since about 29 wks and she's 35 now. They're scanning twice a week but leaving him as long as poss for his lungs to develop because his heartbeat and other signs are all perfectly fine. To be honest I was quite worried abut his lack of growth but the professionals seem to think that as long as it isn't affecting development in other areas then he's still better off in utero and I guess they'd know. Don't worry, either way- stress releases a hormone which CAN prevent growth so (in a bizarre catch 22) it's better not to worry about it. If your daughter was fine then (fingers crossed) the chances are your son will be too (although there are probably lots of cases which don't prove this, I'm fairly sure, statistically speaking that it's pretty much spot on - if in doubt, statistics always help me through).




jojo-m said:


> ok so seems like I can't do the multiquote thing either! Now to see if I remember....
> 
> Firstly welcome to the new ladies :hi: Have you just moved over from 2nd tri? Hope your all having great pregnancies! I have a 4 year old son already and now having a girl this time and my name is Jo!
> 
> I've put a stone and half on up to now, thats 21lb for you that count in pounds, think I'm heavier than last pg but I've had shocking sickness this time round, if I don't eat I get sick so quick that even the vomiting didn't make me lose weight :haha:
> 
> completely forgot anything else I wanted to say so bye and hope everyone got a nice weekend planned! x

after hitting all the quotes you ladies want to, are you sure you're hitting the PURPLE reply button on the left-hand side, right under the last post, under the blue box where it has the poster's name, avatar, status, and the report post link? Methinks you might be going too far down and submitting a quick reply instead of doing that... which is why they're not coming up. when you push the purple reply button, it should take you to a whole new page where it has a purple heading: reply to thread with a text box and a bunch of smilies to choose from next to that text box. Underneath there should be another heading reading: additional options and still further down another purple heading reading topic review.


----------



## LittleMrs

wt.....? Disney - I believe you may be a genius. I most certainly was not managing at least half the things you were saying but I will try again later. It's seems very complicated. I think I may be technologically challenged.


----------



## Disneydancr

Mom 2B said:


> With my first I was 129 to start and gained 27lbs total. This one i was 155 to start. I go see Dr on monday so will know more then. According to my pictures I have gained quite a bit since 25 weeks so we will see. Im just horribly worried ill have another teeny tiny baby and maybe wont be so lucky that he will be healthy like my daughter was.
> Ive mentioned to dr a few times but just kinda brushes it off saying that I am gaining some weight. Im just not so sure its enough.
> my daughter stopped growing around 30-32 weeks. And im 29 weeks almost. Dr did say that there is no way to prevent iugr ahead of time other than quitting smoking (please dont yell at me...i get enough of it around here. But I have not quit) Dr just basically said we will deal with it if it happens. I just dont know...if im not gaining weight how can i be sure my baby is gaining? Also with my daughter I kept gaining and growing but she did not. its very frustrating
> 
> And as for the quitting. OH said he would quit with me so it would be easier. I know its not a very good excuse but he didnt even try. Just told me everyone he knows smokes and had nice size babies. His mom smoked 2 pks a day with him, his sister and his two brothers and they all came out fine. he thinks it was just bad luck that our little girl was soo small and he keeps reminding me that she was healthy and our boy will be too even if he is small. I think we were lucky that she was so healthy and thats what the dr and mw told me at the time.
> 
> Ok Ok im just rambling on and on now. Sorry ladies

I don't think you should worry too much about the size of your baby. If the doctor's not bothered, you don't need to be. I do know smoking can lead to low birth-weight and your LO coming early.

Believe me, I can totally sympathize about trying to quit smoking, especially if OH is still. To tell the truth, I didn't quit smoking until I was 19 weeks! Everyone told me that the instant they found out they were pregnant, it was a no-brainer, and they didn't even WANT to smoke anymore. it was TOTALLY NOT the same thing with me. 

I'm not going to try to pressure you to quit, but if you want to, here's a few things that helped me FINALLY kick the habit. The thing that helped me the most was telling people around me that I was quitting smoking. In doing that, I felt like I was making a promise that extended past myself and my LO; now I've told other people, they're expecting me to quit, which helped motivate me (I can't stand letting people down... so the more ppl I'd let down, the more I avoided the ciggie!) 
Secondly, get OH to only smoke outside. I don't know if you smoke inside your residence or not, but my OH and I did. After a week or so of not smoking inside, the apt. felt fresher, cleaner, and didn't smell constantly of tobacco and ciggie butts (which induced cravings for me). The less you smell it, the less you'll crave it.
Also, Smoking was more of a habit than an addiction for me (I would smoke roughly 12-17 cigarettes per day) so I had to find something to replace the habit with. There were certain triggers that made me want to light up: waiting at the bus stop, after meals, during meals and breaks at work, sitting outside reading. I bought a puzzle book (sudoku is my favorite!) and constantly had it out wherever I went- that way I had the book in one hand and a pen in the other so both my hands were occupied, and I sometimes even caught myself chewing or sucking on the back of the pen to satisfy the hand-to-mouth fixation. When I sat outside and read, I would either bring one of OH's cigs with me and not light it- just hold it- and pantomime the whole thing while I read for a few minutes until my habit was satisfied. Other times, I would bring my lighter out with me and just play with it in one of my hands until I felt ready to go inside again.
Finally you just have to do it and want to do it. I started out with the patch, but after a few days, it made me sick, so I went off of it. I just told myself I would pretend like I was still wearing it and that I would get sick again if I started to smoke. Granted, I did slip up a couple times that first week, but by the time that I finally told my co-workers I was quitting (and the reason why, since nobody knew I was pregnant up until then as I was too ashamed to tell them while I was still smoking) I had pretty well kicked the cigs. 

It's gotten a LOT better, believe it or not. The first 3 weeks was BRUTAL! (not to scare you or anything). But since then, my cravings are weaker, less frequent and don't last as long. This is NOT to say that I don't get cravings
to smoke, especially when I'm stressed or OH and I are fighting, or right now when I've been awake since 3 am and it's almost 4 and I don't know if I'll be able to get back to sleep. I just have to tell myself that I'm denying myself for a good reason and that even if it might not hurt my little Madison if I have one once in a while, should I really take the chance? Especially now that I know she's been practicing breathing (at least that's why they tell me she has hiccups constantly!- Go to sleep little girl!)

Anyways, like I said, I'm not going to pressure you to quit, as it is your own decision, and you know your body and your LO better than anyone. If you do decide to quit, though, I hope these shared experiences might help you. Good luck and welcome again to the thread!


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> wt.....? Disney - I believe you may be a genius. I most certainly was not managing at least half the things you were saying but I will try again later. It's seems very complicated. I think I may be technologically challenged.

aw, littleMrs. I'm sorry... maybe I explain things too confusingly. I wish I could walk you through it. I'm going to try to figure out a way..


----------



## Char.due.jan

Thanks for the welcome everyone :)


Yay I'm 29 weeks today!


----------



## smiffy85

Hello gorgeous mummys! I thought I would try to do the multi quote thing cos I've been wondering about it too lol! And I think its worked so here goes with my message!! :happydance:



hodbert said:


> Ooh forgot to say, 34 weeks today! Woo! Although I know most of you are sleeping now :)

Woooop! Hope your starting to feel better now and not so down hun! :hugs:



Mom 2B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Laura and Im due on January 30th. I have a 2 yr old little girl named Tessa and this baby is a boy.
> I will be having a planned c-section on the 18th or 25th of January if I make it that long and my growth scan at 32-34 weeks is showing no problems.
> 
> I'm not sure what else to say here but read a post suggesting I make a post in my due date month so here I am!!!! LOL
> 
> Hope everyones pregnancies are going well.




LuvMyBoys said:


> Hi Can I join?? EDD is Jan 31!




mrs_park said:


> Hi ladies can I join you?
> 
> I'm from Sydney Australia and I'm due 23rd January with my first baby, a little boy!! :happydance:
> 
> How are you all doing?

Hello new jellybean mummys! :flower:



Mom 2B said:


> I love the text buddy idea! Not sure if I will need someone to post for me as I have an iphone and can pretty much go anywhere with it...although I have not checked if I can post on here from it. I should check that out.!
> 
> I do have some questions thou...seeming as this pg is sooo different from my last.
> 
> How much weight (if you dont mind sharing) have some of you gained by 29 weeks? Ive been really concerned about my weight. At my lasat appt (22wks) I had only gained a total of like 6 lbs. With my daughter I had gained 17lbs by 20wks. Now i was about 15-20lbs heavier starting this pregnancy but with my past history of IUGR I am worried.
> 
> Anyone wanna share their weight gain with me pls???

I don't mind sharing. At my 28 wk appt I asked to be weighed and I had only put on 13lbs so just under a stone! I did have morning sickness tho till 15 weeks and lost about a stone then so I have just been putting it back on lol!



jojo-m said:


> ok so seems like I can't do the multiquote thing either! Now to see if I remember....
> 
> Firstly welcome to the new ladies :hi: Have you just moved over from 2nd tri? Hope your all having great pregnancies! I have a 4 year old son already and now having a girl this time and my name is Jo!
> 
> I've put a stone and half on up to now, thats 21lb for you that count in pounds, think I'm heavier than last pg but I've had shocking sickness this time round, if I don't eat I get sick so quick that even the vomiting didn't make me lose weight :haha:
> 
> completely forgot anything else I wanted to say so bye and hope everyone got a nice weekend planned! x

Jojo - I forget that your still suffering with sickness so wanted to send you mega hugs :hugs: You never really mention or moan about it hun! Well done for being so strong about it!! 

Hope everyone is ok!!! I'm gonna do a separate update on my in another post lol! xx


----------



## smiffy85

Ello! Me again lol!

I haven't done a big update lately cos I've been feeling so tired this week as soon as I've caught up with your messages I can't summon the energy to reply to them all!! Lol! Lazy me!

Bean is as active as ever. He seems to enjoy stretching himself out now so I get a bit of sharp pain in my bladder/cervix/foof area aswell as feet in ribs at the same time lol! Little rascal can't stay still. But I love feeling him move around.

I've been a really lucky girly and had a second baby shower thrown for people who wokr with my mum and have known me since I was a baby myself. My friend who couldn't make it to the other one came up too for the night so we had a mega girly chat which was lovely. There was also another lady who is due on 5th jan at my shower so we had a big comparing of notes (and bumps lol)! Took some more photos so will probably post later on facebook when i can be bothered to load em on lol! 

Me and OH have been a bit up and down lately. Think he's really bored with our stay at hoem lifestyle lol as he can be a bit ADD sometimes and isn't a fan of loafing aorund at wknds and sitting on his arse for hours like I am. I liked that before I was preg and now I'm knackered from work, all I want to do at the wknd is sit. Basically it ended up coming to a head on thurs night when he just went all funny and quiet on me all of a sudden. Me being me I thought I had done something wrong which in a roundabout way I had. He had been messing around throwing his socks at me (that he had had on all day! MING!!!) whilst I was washing up. So I casually joked and said 'you do realise we're having a baby in like a month and a half and you might have to grown up a little bit' and then laughed COS IT WAS A JOKE! He stopped then and when I went back in the room he refused to speak to me! And I didn't know why and he wouldn't tell me! And kept this up for the rest of the evening till I finally got it out of him when we were in bed and I couldn't sleep for worrying about what I had done wrong - after I cried a lot many many times. He told me my little jokey comment had really hit the nail on the head with how he had been feeling lately and I was being very oblivious to the fact that he was feeling quite overwhelmed with everything. No one thing was worrying him like the labour or having the baby in our life or even the stress of work, it was just everything getting on top of him. So the grand total of all that was that he was feeling pretty stressy and no-one ever asks how he's doing. And I have to admit he's right cos they always ask about me and the baby. Even his mum and gran. I felt really bad cos he was obviously down about it all and I am one of the guilty ones. But I told him off for not telling me how he was feeling and that we needed to communicate more. He did say sorry for upsetting me and that he wasn't punishing me but just felt like our lives were never gonna be the same again and don't I ever think of that?!? I said yes but I think I'm more of a live in the moment person really and it only takes bean to kick me to make me remember how wonderful this all is and he doesn't have that. He agreed that's true and we just both cuddled and said we needed to think of each other more. 

Wow I wasn't gonna offload all that on you guys but it just flowed out lol. I feel much better now than yesterday and he has been texting me cos I'm at my mums this wknd without him. Spoke to him on the phone too and we are doing ok. Think now it's getting closer its all getting very real for him and hes feeling the weight of the responsibility falling to him about taking care of me and the baby whilst maintaining the success of his job. 

Anyway I am having a lovely relaxing day with my mummy and we are going to go shopping although god knows what I need lol as the baby has been spoilt yet again!! 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> Right, I am trying the multi quoting but I don't think it's worked coz nothing has come up. Mrs Parks, 23rd Jan will be my 30th birthday - good due date!
> 
> Laura, I've gained an absolute *&^% load of weight - the dr thinks it's a stone (er...16lb?) because when they weighed me at 8 wks I'd already put on 16lb from quitting my diet when I found out I was pregnant. Beig overweight to begin with, I shouldn't really have put on any. Oops. Midwife seems happy enough. Also, my stepsister-in-law is pregnant and her baby hasn't grown since about 29 wks and she's 35 now. They're scanning twice a week but leaving him as long as poss for his lungs to develop because his heartbeat and other signs are all perfectly fine. To be honest I was quite worried abut his lack of growth but the professionals seem to think that as long as it isn't affecting development in other areas then he's still better off in utero and I guess they'd know. Don't worry, either way- stress releases a hormone which CAN prevent growth so (in a bizarre catch 22) it's better not to worry about it. If your daughter was fine then (fingers crossed) the chances are your son will be too (although there are probably lots of cases which don't prove this, I'm fairly sure, statistically speaking that it's pretty much spot on - if in doubt, statistics always help me through).




LittleMrs said:


> See - totally buggered the whole multi-quote thing. I suck.
> 
> Also, I had awful dreams last night. BOOOOOO




jojo-m said:


> ok so seems like I can't do the multiquote thing either! Now to see if I remember....
> 
> Firstly welcome to the new ladies :hi: Have you just moved over from 2nd tri? Hope your all having great pregnancies! I have a 4 year old son already and now having a girl this time and my name is Jo!
> 
> I've put a stone and half on up to now, thats 21lb for you that count in pounds, think I'm heavier than last pg but I've had shocking sickness this time round, if I don't eat I get sick so quick that even the vomiting didn't make me lose weight :haha:
> 
> completely forgot anything else I wanted to say so bye and hope everyone got a nice weekend planned! x




LittleMrs said:


> wt.....? Disney - I believe you may be a genius. I most certainly was not managing at least half the things you were saying but I will try again later. It's seems very complicated. I think I may be technologically challenged.

Ok, ladies.... here's my last ditch effort to explain with pictures... hope it helps.
 



Attached Files:







multiquote 1.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8









Multiquote2.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7









multiquote3.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Disneydancr

Smiffy! so glad to see you back and posting! Sorry to hear about you and OH having a little trouble. Trust me, you're not the only one. Both OH and I are super stressed out about the whole thing and especially with me being so hormonal, I often off-load on him which isn't very fair, and he's trying to handle the stress, but he can't help getting overwhelmed with everything. It also doesn't help that I've not been able to go into work much lately, so he feels even more stress to be the provider and try to make sure that we have everything ready for when Madison gets here. 

In the end, I'm confident love will prevail for all of us and conquer our fears- and hormones!

Have fun shopping!


----------



## sar35

aww thanks for the help with multi quotes, seems like hard work though lol, ill give it a go when i got more time.
Smiffy we forgot dont we how it affects OH's! mine was on PS3 yesterday and moaning saying he'd been at work since 5am and this was his time! I said you are gonna be a dad in a few weeks and you need to grow up, but I do appreciate he needs 'his' time as he wont be getting much of it when baby is here! he is fishing tonight, makes me so annoyed when he plays computer games like a teenager.


----------



## bekki_d18

Hi all

I have just found this thread. So here is my introduction, I am 22 and due to have a lil boy on 26 January fingers crossed he arrives on time. Had quite a good pregnancy up until the last couple of weeks, when I have started with SPD and had one labour scare already. How are all you ladies doing? I am sure some of you will recognise me as post quite a bit in third and second tri still!!! xxx


----------



## Disneydancr

welcome bekki!


----------



## sar35

hi bekki and other new jellybeans


----------



## Mom 2B

LittleMrs said:


> See - totally buggered the whole multi-quote thing. I suck.
> 
> Also, I had awful dreams last night. BOOOOOO




jojo-m said:


> ok so seems like I can't do the multiquote thing either! Now to see if I remember....
> 
> Firstly welcome to the new ladies :hi: Have you just moved over from 2nd tri? Hope your all having great pregnancies! I have a 4 year old son already and now having a girl this time and my name is Jo!
> 
> I've put a stone and half on up to now, thats 21lb for you that count in pounds, think I'm heavier than last pg but I've had shocking sickness this time round, if I don't eat I get sick so quick that even the vomiting didn't make me lose weight :haha:
> 
> completely forgot anything else I wanted to say so bye and hope everyone got a nice weekend planned! x

Thought I would try the multi quote thing and see if it works for me!
Thank you ladies for telling me about your weight gain I really appreciate it. My OH made me look through pictures from my daughters pregnancy and compare them. I think after looking at the pictures im bigger now than i was 4 days before having my daughter, or atleast the same size. 

Just realized it didn't quote the right messege for the first one.....the lady who talked about her sister and them keeping baby in utero.....They did the same thing for me. It was discovered at 32 weeks that she was small. they did another u/s at 34 weeks adn she still had not grown so they had me going for non-stress tests every week adn u/s every 2 weeks until I had her. I was suppose to see the high risk specialist again the day after I had her and talk about being induced but i went into labour on my own. i didnt even get sent to the town that had my high risk dr (its an hour away) they just let me deliver here.

And as for the stress. I was worried about that as i had some very serious stress related to my mothers health about 3 weeks ago and i was cramping lots because of it. Im now off work on sick leave until the baby is here.

I'm not ssure about the other new ladies but i did not move over from the second tri forum. Im totally new to this forum. I was on a different forrum but its not very active anymore so i thought i would look for a new one and came across b&b. Im very happy to see that this forum is active adn their seem to be lots of ladies on here.
Glad to join you all


----------



## Mom 2B

I just noticed I skipped a whole page of new comments. LOL



LittleMrs said:


> Mom 2B - just had a thought - the wayto tell if the baby's growth is on track is to measure your bump from the top of your uterus to your pubic bone. It should measure ROUGHLY the same number of centimetres as you are weeks pregnant. It's not an exact science but is closer in accuracy than weight (after all, a lot of my extra weight seems to be ass and therefore wouldn't give any indication about the size of the baby). ope that helps.


I can honestly tell you that measuring my bump is not an accurate way to tell if baby is growing. With my daughter My dr always measured my bump (starting at 20 weeks) And even though she stopped growing my bump did not. My bump always measured the right amouint of cm for how many weeks I was. I dont know if this is common for other women with growth problems but for me the midwife was amazed that my bump was still growing when u/s showed no change. And I know u/s can be off on weight measurments too but for me it was bang on. At 32 week u/s she was estimated weighing 4lbs adn when she was born she was 4lbs 13oz. I was on bedrest from 32 weeks and delivered at almost 39 weeks. So 7 weeks of bedrest and she only gained 13oz.

Im not going to worry as much now about babys weight.since looking at pictures of me pregnant with my daughter i feel better knowing im the same size now or even bigger than when she was born. If the 32-34 week u/s shows problems i will deal with it then.

Thanks so much ladies


----------



## ttcgeordie

iam on there already but i know i am having a boy now X


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hi to all the new Jellybean mummies! I started multi-quoting but then there were quite a few! lol!!

No time to really update today as am still working on the nursery but hope everyone is having a fab weekend!! 

For those of you not on FB - we had a nightmare with the Cot yesterday. Lovely M&P cot with 2 lovely nails sticking out the top.... perfect for a baby!! Needless to say it WILL be sorted one way or another but I'm still in a bit of shock about it all!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi JJ's

Welcome to the newbies :flower: so great to see so many new gals on here. For those that were asking I am a fellow Canadian. I do not have a text buddy yet if anyone is interested.

When should I pack my hospital bag? :shrug:


----------



## Mom 2B

lovealittle1 said:


> Hi JJ's
> 
> Welcome to the newbies :flower: so great to see so many new gals on here. For those that were asking I am a fellow Canadian. I do not have a text buddy yet if anyone is interested.
> 
> When should I pack my hospital bag? :shrug:

I was the one who was asking as it seems everyone is from usa or uk.
I'm in Ontario, where are you? Im 29 weeks as of tomorrow so we are close together. Id love to be text buddies. Do you know if your having a boy or girl? Im having a boy and i have 2 yr old girl already. My name is Laura btw.


----------



## millward329

Hi Bekki, yup I've seen you on the bumps thread. Well I think the bean may have turned, he has just been trying to kick the laptop right off the top of my bump : ) Got him some very cute PJs today. Got the car back at a slight (hehmm) cost.

Also wanted to say that a cold = sneezes and sneezes plus baby on the bladder = well lets just say time to take out shares in Tena Lady!


----------



## lovealittle1

Mom 2B said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi JJ's
> 
> Welcome to the newbies :flower: so great to see so many new gals on here. For those that were asking I am a fellow Canadian. I do not have a text buddy yet if anyone is interested.
> 
> When should I pack my hospital bag? :shrug:
> 
> I was the one who was asking as it seems everyone is from usa or uk.
> I'm in Ontario, where are you? Im 29 weeks as of tomorrow so we are close together. Id love to be text buddies. Do you know if your having a boy or girl? Im having a boy and i have 2 yr old girl already. My name is Laura btw.Click to expand...

I am in Manitoba. We do not know what we are having and this is our first :baby: I will PM you my cell number and we can text each other when we are in labour so each other can update on here. Is your cell phone with Rogers??


----------



## sugarwag

Waaaaa ...I feel like i've been missing out...I haven't seen this thread in ages! How are you all?xxx


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies! Wowo you have been chatty today. Disney - bless you for putting up pics of how to multi-quote! And welcome to all the new JB's!

I had a crap night's sleep last night, from 12.30 I was up every hour and don't feel like I've had a proper sleep at all. Am now up at 8am to skype our friends in UK and they've decided they don't have time! :growlmad:

Boo to those of you getting ill :( I had a bad cold about 3 weeks ago and am still coughing and blowing my nose from it - am so sick of it now!


----------



## smiffy85

millward329 said:


> Hi Bekki, yup I've seen you on the bumps thread. Well I think the bean may have turned, he has just been trying to kick the laptop right off the top of my bump : ) Got him some very cute PJs today. Got the car back at a slight (hehmm) cost.
> 
> Also wanted to say that a cold = sneezes and sneezes plus baby on the bladder = well lets just say time to take out shares in Tena Lady!

Lol Susie! My little man hasn't left my bladder alone nearly all wk! He's a monkey and sometimes the need gets quite urgent and I have a little panic when Im out and about where the nearest toilet is!! xxx


----------



## Jolene

Hey ladies, hope you're well :hugs: Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

I got a lullaby cd for baby today and was playing it while sorting out her washing but she doesn't seem to understand the concept of lullabies!!! As soon as it started she was kicking and rolling around!!?? She does the same thing when I play Josh Groban! Does anyone else also find that their baby is REALLY active during the night compared to the day? I know it's got a lot to do with you rocking them to sleep when you're up and about but my goodness...... what if this turns into her routine?


----------



## angelic000

Hi All,

Can I join due on Jan 14th 2011 :) xxx


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Mom 2B said:


> Hi Luv my boys. I live in canada also. Are there many canadians on this site? I haven't really noticed many

Hi!! Yes there are quite a few on BnB but they hide :haha:!! Someone started a Canadian thread last week on 2nd Trimester and there were lots of ladies!


----------



## Disneydancr

Welcome Angelic000!


----------



## angelic000

Thanks Disneydancr :)

Where do you get the January Jellybeans auto signature from? :) xxx


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I also have a cold, boo!!! 

Yes, I find my baby is more active at night. But maybe it's also because I am relaxing and have more time to focus on little Bubs and his/her every movement.


----------



## sar35

Smiffy your baby shower looks amazing, can see all the ooooooooooooooooohs and awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwws in the photos loved the animal hat too...
My baby hasnt stopped moving for ages, making me feel a bit sick tbh, its lovely but getting a bit like a fairground ride now!


----------



## LittleMrs

BOOOOO - I cracked the multiquote and wrote loads and quoted loads and then the computer crashed as it was postng reply. BOOOO BOOOO. 

Nevermind. My baby is more active at night too but again, I think it's more to do with my not being active and therefore more able to feel her.


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> BOOOOO - I cracked the multiquote and wrote loads and quoted loads and then the computer crashed as it was postng reply. BOOOO BOOOO.
> 
> Nevermind. My baby is more active at night too but again, I think it's more to do with my not being active and therefore more able to feel her.

boooooo! Well done for even attempting it.


----------



## millward329

Yeah I've not even attempted it yet....


----------



## sar35

Well......................just been to the toilet and had a touch of blood, not sure where its coming from as I have a water infection, told OH and gonna keep an eye on it! If I get anymore then I will of course go back to hospital :( But I dont know if its from placenta or just on the outer bits as im a bit sore....... dont know what to do! 
Just dry wiped and there wasnt anything there so who knows!


----------



## mum2be2011

angelic000 said:


> Thanks Disneydancr :)
> 
> Where do you get the January Jellybeans auto signature from? :) xxx

Hi angelic000, the code you need for the jellybeans sugnature is on the very first page, after the list of due dates. To add the signature go into the userCP and click on edit signature.

Welcome to all new Jellybeans :)


----------



## jojo-m

bekki_d18 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just found this thread. So here is my introduction, I am 22 and due to have a lil boy on 26 January fingers crossed he arrives on time. Had quite a good pregnancy up until the last couple of weeks, when I have started with SPD and had one labour scare already. How are all you ladies doing? I am sure some of you will recognise me as post quite a bit in third and second tri still!!! xxx


Hi Bekki, yes I've seen you about 3rd tri, glad you made it here, its a very nice thread! :thumbup:



sugarwag said:


> Waaaaa ...I feel like i've been missing out...I haven't seen this thread in ages! How are you all?xxx

Hi sugarwag, welcome to the thread! nice to see loads of new ladies joining!



angelic000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I join due on Jan 14th 2011 :) xxx

Hi and welcome to you too! 



sar35 said:


> Well......................just been to the toilet and had a touch of blood, not sure where its coming from as I have a water infection, told OH and gonna keep an eye on it! If I get anymore then I will of course go back to hospital :( But I dont know if its from placenta or just on the outer bits as im a bit sore....... dont know what to do!
> Just dry wiped and there wasnt anything there so who knows!

Hope the bleeding was just a touch from soreness hun, sure you don't want to head back to hospital so soon but best be on the safe side if there is more!

Jojo - I forget that your still suffering with sickness so wanted to send you mega hugs :hugs: You never really mention or moan about it hun! Well done for being so strong about it!! 

bless thanks hun! probably my husband gets the brunt of my moaning about sickness lol, Never mind, I live in hope that I'll get a few weeks off again!

Right I think I've cracked this multi post thing, Disney I have you to thank for that you littl star!! :flower:


----------



## LittleMrs

Is anyone packin their hospital bag? I got a list off the HIPP organic website and so far the bag is getting HUGE - I'm gonna have an entourage carrying a fleet of suitcases at this rate! What's everyone else packing? 

I know I'm jumping the gun a little on this one but I keep having nightmares about going into exceptionally early labour. Am 32 + 2 today. I honestly think I'm going to be late by about a week but I'd rather be prepared.


----------



## sar35

my bag has been packed for about 2 months!


----------



## millward329

I'm not packing mine till 37 weeks when I'm settled at home, kind of putting off thinking about the going to hospital and birth bit!!! I think I'll use a list and my sister for the baby bits and probably buy a new nightie and take some toiletries (and snacks) for me.


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs if my OH had his way the bag would have been packed last week. He is a worrier and would rather have it ready. I've put my foot down and said I will think about packing it around 35-36 weeks.

Im just packing the minimum for me and baby as I did the whole print a list off the internet and pack everything last time. We were in 8 days and half of it came home un used. Definately taking snacks this time, I got hungry last time and sent OH out for sandwiches and snacks (theres a massive sainsbury's opposite the hospital) and it ended up costing a fortune. OH no doubt will take his laptop and a portable hard drive full of movies to watch. We had alot of waiting around to do as they admitted me at lunchtime and then 3 hours later induced me.


----------



## millward329

That's an idea Tracy...might take a CD player with some music on in case it's all a bit slow


----------



## millward329

Sorry Mum2Be....thought it was Little Mrs there all credit to you


----------



## mum2be2011

millward329 said:


> Sorry Mum2Be....thought it was Little Mrs there all credit to you

lol, dont worry about it. All these names get confusing. I look at fb and think now who is that on bnb. Im useless with names :blush:


----------



## LittleMrs

millward329 said:


> Sorry Mum2Be....thought it was Little Mrs there all credit to you

Was gonna say. Well, was thinking about saying, but was also wondering if I could just get away with taking credit. Hehehe. I'll take my i-phone and put it on flight mode and probably a book. It's got a stopwatch on it and some films and music. My list says snacks and bottled water. Mum2be - anything you took that you specifically thought 'well, that was useless'?


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs - mainly the quantity of stuff for baby and me. Allow for 48 hours in hospital and if you need anything else ask someone to bring it in for you. I took way too many nappies in as well, plan on 7-8 a day.

On the lists it says warm socks for labour but i never used them, delivery suite was really warm when I was in. Make sure you have a nice little hat for baby, we took a couple in but the lady next to us didnt and the baby had what looked like a support bandage on its head as a hat. This might sound stupid but take a small teddy or something similar that can sit in the cot with baby, we took the little huggies teddybear that came in the huggies pamper pack from tescos before they got onbaord with pampers.


----------



## LittleMrs

Starting to think maybe I've under packed. I've put in about 5 nappies, 2 vests, 2 babygros, an indoor and outdoor hat, scratch mitts, a snowsuit for coming home, a waffle blanket, a swaddle and a coupla muslins. Oh, cotton wool and nappy cream. That's nearly filled a huge bag. Will I need much for me? The list seems huge. Old nightie during birth, front opening one for breast feeding, socks, slippers, dressing gown, change of clothes, pants, bras, maternity pads, etc etc, the list goes on and on. Might have to vacuum pack the whole lot!


----------



## mum2be2011

you might not need the blankets in hospital, our hospital were really funny about using our own blankets (fear of them getting mixed up with their washing and going missing) ask your midwife next time you see her about them. Take some socks for baby, we didnt pack any and when Luke was dressing Phoebe ready for the ward she asked him where the socks were.

For you, take plenty of pants and pads in but other than that you sorted. You might want to take some nice toiletries in to pamper yourself with


----------



## Mom 2B

I'm having a planned c-section. I was gonig to pack my bag the day before but now im thinking maybe i should pack a whle before just in case i go into labour on my own? anyone else having a planned section?

I can't remember what all i brought in last time but i know i barely used anything other than clothes. The nurses had to come and tell me it was ok to take a shower...LOL I had been there 2 days already! I didn't even think about showering as i was way to tired because they had me breastfeeding, supplementing, pumping adn then cleaning the pump parts. The whole process took 2 hours and that left me a whole hour to sleep. It was crazy. Sure hope this time is better!!!!


----------



## naomicourt

Hi ladies! Firstly welcome to all new jellybeans, you should all now be on the first page. :happydance:



millward329 said:


> Hi Bekki, yup I've seen you on the bumps thread. Well I think the bean may have turned, he has just been trying to kick the laptop right off the top of my bump : ) Got him some very cute PJs today. Got the car back at a slight (hehmm) cost.
> 
> Also wanted to say that a cold = sneezes and sneezes plus baby on the bladder = well lets just say time to take out shares in Tena Lady!

Yay for baby turning!! Lets hope he stays that way now. :thumbup:



hodbert said:


> Hey ladies! Wowo you have been chatty today. Disney - bless you for putting up pics of how to multi-quote! And welcome to all the new JB's!
> 
> I had a crap night's sleep last night, from 12.30 I was up every hour and don't feel like I've had a proper sleep at all. Am now up at 8am to skype our friends in UK and they've decided they don't have time! :growlmad:
> 
> Boo to those of you getting ill :( I had a bad cold about 3 weeks ago and am still coughing and blowing my nose from it - am so sick of it now!

I hope you feel better soon hun, its horrible having a cold when preggers. :hugs:



Jolene said:


> Hey ladies, hope you're well :hugs: Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:
> 
> I got a lullaby cd for baby today and was playing it while sorting out her washing but she doesn't seem to understand the concept of lullabies!!! As soon as it started she was kicking and rolling around!!?? She does the same thing when I play Josh Groban! Does anyone else also find that their baby is REALLY active during the night compared to the day? I know it's got a lot to do with you rocking them to sleep when you're up and about but my goodness...... what if this turns into her routine?

I find that baby is more active in the eveningstoo and they do seem to follow this same sleep/wake pattern once they are born!



sar35 said:


> Well......................just been to the toilet and had a touch of blood, not sure where its coming from as I have a water infection, told OH and gonna keep an eye on it! If I get anymore then I will of course go back to hospital :( But I dont know if its from placenta or just on the outer bits as im a bit sore....... dont know what to do!
> Just dry wiped and there wasnt anything there so who knows!

Oh no. I hope everything is ok, I would ring your midwife to see what they suggest. Big hugs to you. :hugs:



LittleMrs said:


> Is anyone packin their hospital bag? I got a list off the HIPP organic website and so far the bag is getting HUGE - I'm gonna have an entourage carrying a fleet of suitcases at this rate! What's everyone else packing?
> 
> I know I'm jumping the gun a little on this one but I keep having nightmares about going into exceptionally early labour. Am 32 + 2 today. I honestly think I'm going to be late by about a week but I'd rather be prepared.

I have almost finished packing my bag, just got to put some clothes in nearer the time.

I have packed:

Disposable knickers & normal knickers
Sanitary Pads
Socks
Feeding bras
Nipple cream
Breast pads
2 front fastening nighties
a light dressing gown 
Slippers
Towell
Travel Toothpaste
Toothbrush
Birth plan
Travel Shampoo/Conditioner


For Baby
2 Babygrows
2 Vests
2 Hats
2 pairs of scratch mitts
Coat/mittens/hat
Blanket
Cotton wool balls
Travel Sudocrem
Travel wipes
Nappies
Nappy sacks
Brush/Comb


----------



## emmalouise09

hey ladies, just noticed that you are in here thanks to a lovely lady who directed me to here to you all :)

Was wondering if any of you are experiencing this as well. As my bump keeps feeling tight and aching i'm 31 weeks (docs say i'm 31 weeks monday but i've worked my dates out and it comes to saying i'm 31 weeks saturday)
My bump seems to ache and feel right underneath but it seems to of crept to the side LO is moving about fine and she keeps giving me some good kicks. 
xx


----------



## Jolene

Mom 2B said:


> I'm having a planned c-section. I was gonig to pack my bag the day before but now im thinking maybe i should pack a whle before just in case i go into labour on my own? anyone else having a planned section?

I have a planned c-sec for the 3rd Jan but hope to be done packing by early december just in case!



naomicourt said:


> I find that baby is more active in the evenings too and they do seem to follow this same sleep/wake pattern once they are born!

Oh no Naomi, I was hoping you weren't going to say that. How was it with your daughter?



sar35 said:


> Well......................just been to the toilet and had a touch of blood, not sure where its coming from as I have a water infection, told OH and gonna keep an eye on it! If I get anymore then I will of course go back to hospital :( But I dont know if its from placenta or just on the outer bits as im a bit sore....... dont know what to do!
> Just dry wiped and there wasnt anything there so who knows!

Sar, How are you doing today? :hugs:


----------



## sar35

hi, no more blood this morning, just on wiping through the night, i told OH that ive nearly done my 24 hours if as if i went to hospital. Still not sure where its coming from as looked with a mirror and cant see any blood or cuts!


----------



## Disneydancr

emmalouise09 said:


> hey ladies, just noticed that you are in here thanks to a lovely lady who directed me to here to you all :)
> 
> Was wondering if any of you are experiencing this as well. As my bump keeps feeling tight and aching i'm 31 weeks (docs say i'm 31 weeks monday but i've worked my dates out and it comes to saying i'm 31 weeks saturday)
> My bump seems to ache and feel right underneath but it seems to of crept to the side LO is moving about fine and she keeps giving me some good kicks.
> xx

Welcome! Glad to have you here! Let Naomicourt know your due date and the color of your bump so you can be added to the first page. 
As for your bump getting tight and be aching, I think many of us are experiencing similar things. Sometimes I think it's BH, but nope! It ends up just being my LO shifting all her weight to one side or poking out limbs in particularly sore areas. Sounds like your LO is nice and active and healthy- that's always a good sign!



sar35 said:


> hi, no more blood this morning, just on wiping through the night, i told OH that ive nearly done my 24 hours if as if i went to hospital. Still not sure where its coming from as looked with a mirror and cant see any blood or cuts!

Glad to hear you're doing better sar!


----------



## LittleMrs

mum2be2011 said:


> you might not need the blankets in hospital, our hospital were really funny about using our own blankets (fear of them getting mixed up with their washing and going missing) ask your midwife next time you see her about them. Take some socks for baby, we didnt pack any and when Luke was dressing Phoebe ready for the ward she asked him where the socks were.
> 
> For you, take plenty of pants and pads in but other than that you sorted. You might want to take some nice toiletries in to pamper yourself with

Think I've gotta buy some more pants. Do they need socks when they're wearing baby grows? I wouldn't have thought of it so thanks. 



naomicourt said:


> How big is your bag. Naomi? Mine just seems to be out-of control huge and my list is pretty much the same as yours. Maybe I need to put my cotton wool balls in a smaller bag as they take up a lot of space.


----------



## LittleMrs

Ok, mucked up the mulitquote that time but I'm getting there. What size babygrows are people packing? I started off with newborn but then I checked the birth records for myself and OH and we were both long (I was 56cm and he was 59cm) and so I'm going with the possibility that the baby may well be too long for newborn and I've packed O-3 months. I thought about packing both but that'll take up a LOT of room. 0-3 won't drown her even if she is on the shorter side, will they?


----------



## milamummy

Hi disneydancer:D thx for reminding me about this thread..havent posted here in a while..how is everybody doing? I will try to get on a bit more but at the moment trying to keep busy to stop myself thinking about b-day:ignore: :rofl:


----------



## sar35

ive actually got 3bags, one with my notes in and overnight stuff, toothbrush, wipes, pads,nightie, underwear! I take this one with me when I go in for observations and stuff.
My big sports bag with towel, shower stuff, shampoo,nighties, knickers,just stuff that I would need for a few days away.OH brings this if I have to stay for more than 24hours.
A baby bag with all babies bits in. Obviously for when baby is here.


----------



## Fraggles

Morning all, I would advise 2 bags. One for you and one for baby. Im only taking newborn outfits as I have long and lean babies and 0-3 dont normally fit for months in our family.


----------



## naomicourt

Jolene said:


> Mom 2B said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a planned c-section. I was gonig to pack my bag the day before but now im thinking maybe i should pack a whle before just in case i go into labour on my own? anyone else having a planned section?
> 
> I have a planned c-sec for the 3rd Jan but hope to be done packing by early december just in case!
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> I find that baby is more active in the evenings too and they do seem to follow this same sleep/wake pattern once they are born!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Naomi, I was hoping you weren't going to say that. How was it with your daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> Well......................just been to the toilet and had a touch of blood, not sure where its coming from as I have a water infection, told OH and gonna keep an eye on it! If I get anymore then I will of course go back to hospital :( But I dont know if its from placenta or just on the outer bits as im a bit sore....... dont know what to do!
> Just dry wiped and there wasnt anything there so who knows!Click to expand...
> 
> Sar, How are you doing today? :hugs:Click to expand...


My daughter was always most active between 20:00-23:00 and this was her most wakefull time when she was born. :)



sar35 said:


> hi, no more blood this morning, just on wiping through the night, i told OH that ive nearly done my 24 hours if as if i went to hospital. Still not sure where its coming from as looked with a mirror and cant see any blood or cuts!

Glad the bleeding has stopped Sar. :thumbup:



LittleMrs said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> you might not need the blankets in hospital, our hospital were really funny about using our own blankets (fear of them getting mixed up with their washing and going missing) ask your midwife next time you see her about them. Take some socks for baby, we didnt pack any and when Luke was dressing Phoebe ready for the ward she asked him where the socks were.
> 
> For you, take plenty of pants and pads in but other than that you sorted. You might want to take some nice toiletries in to pamper yourself with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> How big is your bag. Naomi? Mine just seems to be out-of control huge and my list is pretty much the same as yours. Maybe I need to put my cotton wool balls in a smaller bag as they take up a lot of space.Click to expand...
> 
> Its a mini suitcase. I have put all of baby's things in the baby's changing bag. I think its best to keep it seperate.Click to expand...


----------



## smiffy85

Morning ladies! 

Welcome to the new jellybeans who have come on since I last posted. 

I am using the hipp organic list too for my hospital bag but I have written my own from it. I've packed the baby's bag with clothes and nappy changing things but just got my things in a pile in his nursery as I have bought them. Bought my labour nightie yesterday from matalan. Just a big normal one then I'v got one for after I have him that you can unattach the straps for breastfeeding. I think you can overpack but I always do when I go away for the weekend or holiday so there we go!! 

Just watching strictly come dancing from last night that we sky plussed and I am so loving Gavin Henson!!!! Lol! xxxxxxx


----------



## sar35

In a funny kind of way Anton does it for me lol, he's lovely


----------



## smiffy85

Lol think Gavin distracted me so much I haven't remembered to post half the stuff I was going to!! 

Sar I hope everything is ok my love, glad the bleeding seems to have stopped and thanks for the pic comments! I love the panda hat too, my little sister got it for him and its so soft. My mums friend was taking the pics and she got some great face shots hehehe! I always am a bit expressive when I open presents :haha:

And I meant to post a bump pic for you all to see. Cos I think my little fella has dropped in the last few days as I seem to have a lot more pressure 'down there' when I go from a sitting to standing position and I am waddling more lol! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







32 wk pics (1).jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1









32 wk pics (5).jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiffy85

sar35 said:


> In a funny kind of way Anton does it for me lol, he's lovely

Yeah I know what you mean lol! Kinda like the way I had a bit of a thing for simon cowell once and I had no idea why hehehe! 

O another thing I forgot to ask you all (lol baby brain) is has anyone else legs started to turn into a blooming road map? My veins on the back of my left thigh are all poking out and it looks gross!!!! I hate it! x


----------



## LittleMrs

sar35 said:


> hi, no more blood this morning, just on wiping through the night, i told OH that ive nearly done my 24 hours if as if i went to hospital. Still not sure where its coming from as looked with a mirror and cant see any blood or cuts!

I hate to even say it but....piles?



milamummy said:


> Hi disneydancer:D thx for reminding me about this thread..havent posted here in a while..how is everybody doing? I will try to get on a bit more but at the moment trying to keep busy to stop myself thinking about b-day:ignore: :rofl:

milamummy - so glad you're back, I was using your pregbar because we're due on the same day. 



Fraggles said:


> Morning all, I would advise 2 bags. One for you and one for baby. Im only taking newborn outfits as I have long and lean babies and 0-3 dont normally fit for months in our family.

I'm expecting long and lean too but the newborn sizes say 56cm and I'm expecting that as a minimum - do you think I should take a few newborn as precaution? Or do you think she'll be ok in oversized clothes for a couple of days? 

I like the idea of using the baby's changing bag for the baby's things - I was just worried about them being funny about me having several bags. Are they generally ok about it at most hospitals? Maybe I should go for a second look around so I can ask.


----------



## jms895

Wow you lot can chat!

Naomi my list is same as yours tho i have 2 bags one for baby one for me :)

Great bump Smiffy!

I am off next week :wohoo:


----------



## sar35

no def not piles, gonna get OH to inspect later!


----------



## emilyp83

Hi! I've not posted here since 1st tri. My due date is Jan 18th but have been struggling with threatened labour since 26 weeks so just crossing my fingers we can get as far as possible with the bun still in the oven. We're sticking on team yellow although every time I have another scan it gets more tempting to find out the flavour.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone here.


----------



## sar35

emilyp83 said:


> Hi! I've not posted here since 1st tri. My due date is Jan 18th but have been struggling with threatened labour since 26 weeks so just crossing my fingers we can get as far as possible with the bun still in the oven. We're sticking on team yellow although every time I have another scan it gets more tempting to find out the flavour.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone here.

oh no! hope your baby stays in a bit longer for you, what happened?


----------



## emilyp83

Got an infection which set off contractions, spent 10 days in hospital and have now come home but still getting the contractions now and again. I had to promise I'll go back once they get to less than 10 mins apart so they can check me over again. So that meant I had another night in last week but the good news is that although my cervix has softened and shortened it isn't dilated at all so should be ok for a bit longer.


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Emilyp


----------



## MrsR32

Hi, can I join you girls? I'm expecting fraternal twin boys on 31st January (although I'm unlikely to go beyond 17th Jan at 38 weeks).

Had a scan this week and they're apparently growing well, both estimated at 2 pounds, 7 ounces and they're both head-down so I'm on course for a natural birth which I'm thrilled about! My bump is measuring 38cm so I'm pretty much the size of a full-term singleton pregnancy already!

I'm suffering with bad hip-pain which I'm getting physio for but apart from that I'm feeling great, really enjoying my pregnancy at the moment.

I hope everyone else is feeling well, I need to read back through all the posts to catch up with you all now.

xx


----------



## Mom 2B

What an AWEFUL, HORRIBLE NIGHT.

Between the back pain, restless leg syndrome and feeling like it was 800 degrees in my bedroom i think i only got at most 4 hours sleep. I feel like poo and my 2 yr old decieded not to sleep in today! Lucky me!!!!!

Hope you all had a better night adn day than me. I was soo hoping to not need a nap today and get a ton of stuff done while my daughter was napping. Looks like thats not goign to happen now!!!


----------



## mum2be2011

emmalouise09 said:


> hey ladies, just noticed that you are in here thanks to a lovely lady who directed me to here to you all :)
> 
> Was wondering if any of you are experiencing this as well. As my bump keeps feeling tight and aching i'm 31 weeks (docs say i'm 31 weeks monday but i've worked my dates out and it comes to saying i'm 31 weeks saturday)
> My bump seems to ache and feel right underneath but it seems to of crept to the side LO is moving about fine and she keeps giving me some good kicks.
> xx

Hi its ok, glad you found us. Take it the link worked ok. :winkwink:

LittleMrs - with the socks I never gave them a thought with the baby grows having feet in them. Luke (OH) looked very confused when the midwife asked him if he had any socks. :haha:


----------



## mum2be2011

Welcome to all the new Jellybeans :hi: cant believe how many new people have joined over the last couple of days.

On a happy note from me for once, a good friend of mine from baby group had her 2nd baby yesterday. A lovely little daughter that they have named Lilian. She was born at 4:24am and weighed 6lb 5oz, a little sister for Seth who is 14 months old and a little friend of Phoebe's.


----------



## smiffy85

Yay for new babies!

I'm currently sat feeling very sorry for myself. After having been in contact with my OH all wknd when I've been at mums I presumed he was ok and things would be good between us when I got back. But I got back about 1ish this afternoon and went for a hug and ended up sitting on his knee but didn't get much response. We have sat watching the grand prix together and he said iv done nothing but talk dribble since I got home - pardon me for trying to make conversation - basically apart from talking about the race he has been mr monosyllabic with me yet again. When the race finished he disappeared upstairs to read and I went up to unpack my wknd bag in the bedroom he was in. He pretty much ignored me until I tried to cuddle up to him when I had finished at which point he put down his book and said 'What?' I said maybe he might want a cuddle seeing as we hadn't seen each other all wknd and he shrugged and said he had nothing to say. So I left him alone and am now sat downstairs on my own crying. I don't know what to do....am I being too needy or something?!? I was looking forward to getting home to see him and now I want to run away to mums again....


----------



## jms895

Welcome mrsR32

Yay mumtobe, fab news!

Smiffy :hugs:

I been so hormonal and crying all day :cry:


----------



## LittleMrs

smiffy85 said:


> Yay for new babies!
> 
> I'm currently sat feeling very sorry for myself. After having been in contact with my OH all wknd when I've been at mums I presumed he was ok and things would be good between us when I got back. But I got back about 1ish this afternoon and went for a hug and ended up sitting on his knee but didn't get much response. We have sat watching the grand prix together and he said iv done nothing but talk dribble since I got home - pardon me for trying to make conversation - basically apart from talking about the race he has been mr monosyllabic with me yet again. When the race finished he disappeared upstairs to read and I went up to unpack my wknd bag in the bedroom he was in. He pretty much ignored me until I tried to cuddle up to him when I had finished at which point he put down his book and said 'What?' I said maybe he might want a cuddle seeing as we hadn't seen each other all wknd and he shrugged and said he had nothing to say. So I left him alone and am now sat downstairs on my own crying. I don't know what to do....am I being too needy or something?!? I was looking forward to getting home to see him and now I want to run away to mums again....


oooooh that makes me mad! You've got enough on without him acting like a child too. I'm sorry, this is obviously the man you love. What has happened? Is it his friends? Have they been doing that thing that men do where they tease each other but it usually strikes a nerve and we spend weeks clearing up after them (you know the one 'ball and chain won't let you do what you want' - that took two weeks and a mini-break-up to sort out - or 'under the thumb' every time he decides to do something nice or 'whipped' every time he makes a cup of coffee or takes his turn doing the washing up etc etc). I think you're handling it all very well, smiffy, I'd be screaming and shoutng and tearng him a new one. It's probably just a stage he's going through but if he knows you're sat downstairs in tears because of his behaviour and he's doing nothing then he's the one in the wrong, not you. Please don't be upset - you really haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## jojo-m

Oh smiffy hugs, clearly something been going on in his head while you been gone. I'd go up to him and let him see how upset you are, it might prompt an explanation. Sure you will sort it out. A lot of time a lot of men aren't as mature and thoughtful as we would want them to be! That's not an excise mind- now go and see what he's behaving like a nob for xx


----------



## sar35

awww smiffy, i dont know what to say! but if hes anything like my OH give him time and he will tell you whats up, men are funny things, need to go in their 'cave' :hugs:
Mom 2b sorry you had a crap night, ive just had an afternoon nap and feel all those things you described, hope you manage a rest tonight xxx


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies, had a much better night's sleep last night, although prob coz I was soo tired from sleeping crap all week!

Not multi-posting but to try and reply to a few posts, welcome to all the newbies! Take a pew, some hot choc and join in the chatter! I am planning on taking 2 bags to hosp, one with baby's things in and one with things for me a some bits for hubby such as change of clothes and toiletries, don't want him stinking next to me in hosp!

Smiffy, sorry your OH is giving you a hard time. Have you tried to talk to him about the problem? I'm always one for talking about problems straight away, I don't do walking away and stewing about it, but hubby hates it as he prefers to think things over himself and deal with it. Over the years though he's come round to my way of thinking :haha:

Glad the bleeding's stopped Sar.

Hope I've not missed anyone out! :hugs:


----------



## emilyp83

Smiffy - my OH is exactly that way sometimes and there's never a thing I can do to get him to snap out of it. Usually I just keep my head down until its blown over and he'll eventually come and apologise for being a grumpy b*****d!! Keep your chin up, watch whatever you like on telly and get yourself some chocolate xxxxx


----------



## Kirsty H

Hi! Can I join you girls? I'm expecting my first baby, a boy, on 18th January. :cloud9:


----------



## blessed

Wow, you ladies sure have been chatting up a storm! I can't catch up! lol... :dohh:

My baby shower went well! I had a great time and got lots of goodies for baby Sarai :) How sweet of people to be a blessing to us! Today is another busy day, so I'm sure by the time I get on BnB, I'll another 10 pages behind... lol!


----------



## jms895

Hi Kirsty!

I been nesting again just washed all babies clothes and nappies and re=arranged the nursery AGAIN! :rofl:


----------



## millward329

Jade, I could do with you nesting at my place!

Blessed....Sarai as in Abram and Sarai? The name I have for my little one is Michael which means who is like God.

Hi Kirsty, so many new JB Mummies, sure you will get to know us all soon. 31 weeks today for me, single digit countdown begins....going to antenatal tomorrow


----------



## Disneydancr

lol! I'm so happy we have all these new JB mummies! I've been trying to play pied piper to lure them all over here. I think it's working... but I know there are more I haven't snagged yet. The more the merrier!


----------



## Mom 2B

So Im still havinga horrible day with my restless leg syndrome. I took a hot bath around lunch time to see if that would help and it did. OH let me nap for 3 1/2 hours but since I woke up my legs have been aching again. Its really driving me nuts. I go see my Dr tomorrow so hopefully he can give me some tips to make it stop.


----------



## jms895

First one on here! How does it compare to yours? :)

Its very low again! And the stretchies are from last time :(

Fingers crossed no more this time YET!
 



Attached Files:







SDC11658.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4









SDC11657.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Neko

So far my baby is being good and using the same stretch marks as last time too. :D


----------



## Disneydancr

I don't have any yet, but it feels like I might get some. My skin feels really stretched right BELOW my pubic bone, though. Does anyone else have that? And can you get stretch marks that low?


----------



## jms895

Yay for recycled stretchies! :wohoo:


----------



## sar35

lovely bump JMS, my baby is recycling stretchmarks too!
The nesting has started, I really hoped it wouldnt come to me, im half way through the kitchen, only problem is when I stop I get the funny pain in my back like compressions! Better keep going eh!

just had the radio on and they are playing christmas songs WTH!


----------



## millward329

Meh more strechies appearing, thought I'd get away with the one! On a plus note getting the nursery carpet fitted today after mess up on Saturday and may have found a hardly used cot for £45 : )


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Meh more strechies appearing, thought I'd get away with the one! On a plus note getting the nursery carpet fitted today after mess up on Saturday and may have found a hardly used cot for £45 : )

so exciting! We changed our room around yesterday (dont have a room for baby yet) and ordered a chest of drawers which should come on wed, most of baby stuff is washed am desperate to put the cot up but superstitious, may still do it anyway without the bedding or anything. Hoping for a whole week without going near a hosptial!!!


----------



## Jolene

Sar, please take it easy. With your history I don't think it's a good idea to over-exert yourself if you want a week off from the hospital. :hugs:

It's so exciting to see progress in the nursery!!! Ours is coming on so nicely :cloud9: Only 7 weeks to go till my c-sec, 49 days :thumbup:


----------



## millward329

I think we should post nursery piccies on here so we can get all broody over each others. I want to get the jungle set from Mothercare and was thinking of getting some Noah's Ark canvases from a local shop. Still to decide though. First antenatal this afternoon, so exciting


----------



## sar35

Jolene said:


> Sar, please take it easy. With your history I don't think it's a good idea to over-exert yourself if you want a week off from the hospital. :hugs:
> 
> It's so exciting to see progress in the nursery!!! Ours is coming on so nicely :cloud9: Only 7 weeks to go till my c-sec, 49 days :thumbup:

thanks, I am taking loads of breaks and doing most of the work sitting on the floor (cupboards) or leaning on worktops, kitchen done now, just gonna sort out the ironing, which I can do on the floor and then iron sitting down on a chair.
time is going so fast now, how come u having a c section?


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> I think we should post nursery piccies on here so we can get all broody over each others. I want to get the jungle set from Mothercare and was thinking of getting some Noah's Ark canvases from a local shop. Still to decide though. First antenatal this afternoon, so exciting

ive seen that jungle set its lovely, we have the special delivery bedding and my friend has got us the special delivery changing box, its got buses and trains on them


----------



## lauren-kate

30 week bump pic :)

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii225/lauren-kate_album/30weeks.jpg


----------



## Mom 2B

I love the idea of posting nursery pics. But im not doing mine until baby is 3 months. Id love to post pics of my little girls room when its done thou. I only have a few things left to put on the walla nd then get the curtains done.l Im soooo excited to show it to her and I really dont think i can wait until christmas. Thats when I was planning to give her then new big girl room., but we will see how long i can wait once its done!!! LOL


----------



## Jolene

Millward, I will def post pics of the nursery!

Sar, I had a c-sec with my son so it will just be less complicated to have another one. I am a person who loves structure and to plan for everything so I like the fact that I'll know exactly when baby is coming, lol. So it works out perfectly for me.

Lauren-Kate, what a cutie bump!


----------



## Mom 2B

hey everyone. went to dr today and I have now gained a total of 7.5 pounds. I thought i was suppose to be gaining a pound a week now? Its been 3 weeks since my last appt and i only gained 1 pound! My growth scan will be at 33 weeks but so far measurements have all been normal. They were all normal with my daughter for the whole pregnancy even thou she stopped growing around 30-32 weeks so we will see what happens with my boy! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## hodbert

Hey gals!



Jolene said:


> Sar, please take it easy. With your history I don't think it's a good idea to over-exert yourself if you want a week off from the hospital. :hugs:
> 
> It's so exciting to see progress in the nursery!!! Ours is coming on so nicely :cloud9: Only 7 weeks to go till my c-sec, 49 days :thumbup:

I second that Sar, take it easy! Looking forward to seeing your completed nursery Jolene, I feel like I've been following your progress for months! I've got some bits to finish in mine and will then post pics too.



Mom 2B said:


> hey everyone. went to dr today and I have now gained a total of 7.5 pounds. I thought i was suppose to be gaining a pound a week now? Its been 3 weeks since my last appt and i only gained 1 pound! My growth scan will be at 33 weeks but so far measurements have all been normal. They were all normal with my daughter for the whole pregnancy even thou she stopped growing around 30-32 weeks so we will see what happens with my boy! Hope everyone is doing well

Hope everything is ok for you Mom 2B. I have gained 37lb so far, but over last month or so its only been about 2lb, so I think things must slow down, although I read this is when bubs puts on most weight :shrug:

Well we had a ncie quiet weekend here, without all the visitors we have had over the last month! I had THE WORST night's sleep last night, though, and am getting so fed up. Went to bed at 9pm after being so tired all day I cld've gone to bed at 7, but held off. Was up literally every hour to pee and then hubby started coughing around midnight about every 10 mins and didnt stop or do anything about it for an hour, by which point I was ready to strangle him! All I said to him was you've been coughing every 15 minutes and you're waking me up, queue major tantrum, him stomping out of bed to get a drink, rearranging/thumping his pillows, then turning over and ignoring me. When I asked him why he was in a mood it was coz I was having a go at him. Hormones got the better of me then and I burst into tears and went into living room to have a cry. He followed me out, all sympathetic, asking me what was wrong....err hello??? You, dumbass!! Anyway, had a big cry about how lack of sleep is really getting to me now, am really uncomfortable all the time and it's all getting a bit much. I didn't mention the impending labour part that is ever-so-slightly freaking me the hell out, but I think he guessed that was it too. Anyway, after some sympathy and hugs we went back to bed to resume my sleepless night. Everything is fine with hubby really, it was just me being hormonal but grr he bugs me sometimes!! 

Anyway, enough ranting! :hugs:


----------



## sar35

Smiffy, how is OH behaving now? Hope you are ok
Hodbert sorry you had a crap sleep last night, hopefully tonight will be better
Mom 2b lucky you! I have put on nearly 2 stone, which must of only been in the last few weeks as for about 6months I hardly put on any weight!


----------



## smiffy85

Hey ladies.

Wwell think I may have slightly over reacted with the hormones aswell but thank you for all the lovely messages. He finally came downstairs and I had finished crying by then but must have looked a bit like a wet weekend cos he asked me what was wrong. I said I was feeling a bit low and him not talking was making it worse. He basically came over and cuddled me better. I do forget sometimes that he can be like this and it hasn't just suddenly started happening since I was pregnant. Hes an only child and can be a tad selfish sometimes!! But the hugs made it better!!! We went out for tea and then to first antenatal class which was fab! xxxx


----------



## sar35

smiffy85 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Wwell think I may have slightly over reacted with the hormones aswell but thank you for all the lovely messages. He finally came downstairs and I had finished crying by then but must have looked a bit like a wet weekend cos he asked me what was wrong. I said I was feeling a bit low and him not talking was making it worse. He basically came over and cuddled me better. I do forget sometimes that he can be like this and it hasn't just suddenly started happening since I was pregnant. Hes an only child and can be a tad selfish sometimes!! But the hugs made it better!!! We went out for tea and then to first antenatal class which was fab! xxxx

glad all is ok x


----------



## LittleMrs

I've had a shocking day at work - twilight meeting and being spoken to like a 2 yr old and basically ignored. Get home and having boob pains and braxton hicks and back ache and bum ache and feeling generally POd and rubbish. So OH falls between the crack in the sofas and gets stuck for 10 minutes to amuse me until I feel happy again. Awwww - bit childish but worked. Lol


----------



## LittleMrs

LO was kicking/jumping at regular 3 second intervals for about 5 mins earlier - is this the hiccups I've been waiting for? 

Smiffy - what can you tell us about antenatal classes?


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> LO was kicking/jumping at regular 3 second intervals for about 5 mins earlier - is this the hiccups I've been waiting for?
> 
> Smiffy - what can you tell us about antenatal classes?

sounds like it was hiccups, my LO first got them during my GTT test, and they were visible from the outside too,just had them again!


----------



## naomicourt

LittleMrs said:


> LO was kicking/jumping at regular 3 second intervals for about 5 mins earlier - is this the hiccups I've been waiting for?
> 
> Smiffy - what can you tell us about antenatal classes?

Sounds like hiccups. It feels really weird doesn't it! My baby gets hiccups almost every day!! 

Just realised I have got 20 days until baby is full term!!!! :wacko:


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> LO was kicking/jumping at regular 3 second intervals for about 5 mins earlier - is this the hiccups I've been waiting for?
> 
> Smiffy - what can you tell us about antenatal classes?
> 
> Sounds like hiccups. It feels really weird doesn't it! My baby gets hiccups almost every day!!
> 
> Just realised I have got 20 days until baby is full term!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

wow... too scary! how are u feeling Naomi?


----------



## naomicourt

sar35 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> LO was kicking/jumping at regular 3 second intervals for about 5 mins earlier - is this the hiccups I've been waiting for?
> 
> Smiffy - what can you tell us about antenatal classes?
> 
> Sounds like hiccups. It feels really weird doesn't it! My baby gets hiccups almost every day!!
> 
> Just realised I have got 20 days until baby is full term!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> wow... too scary! how are u feeling Naomi?Click to expand...

Sooooo tired!! Haven't been sleeping well for days now. Just can't get comfortable and then when I do I need a wee! lol

I'm suffering with quite a bit of back ache now as well. :(

How about you? Any more bleeding? Hopefully no more hospital appointments. :hugs:



Do you think it's ok to start drinking raspbery leaf tea now I am 34 weeks??


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> LO was kicking/jumping at regular 3 second intervals for about 5 mins earlier - is this the hiccups I've been waiting for?
> 
> Smiffy - what can you tell us about antenatal classes?
> 
> Sounds like hiccups. It feels really weird doesn't it! My baby gets hiccups almost every day!!
> 
> Just realised I have got 20 days until baby is full term!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> wow... too scary! how are u feeling Naomi?Click to expand...
> 
> Sooooo tired!! Haven't been sleeping well for days now. Just can't get comfortable and then when I do I need a wee! lol
> 
> I'm suffering with quite a bit of back ache now as well. :(
> 
> How about you? Any more bleeding? Hopefully no more hospital appointments. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's ok to start drinking raspbery leaf tea now I am 34 weeks??Click to expand...

im ok thanks, no more bleeding and i vow to stay away from hospital for at least a week (got scan and consultant next tues), hopefully my friend is visiting at the weekend.
Not sure about RLT never heard about it til recently maybe ask on 3rd tri boards.
Ive been getting backache, funny lower shockwave pains!! Hope you get some decent sleep soon xxx


----------



## hodbert

Smiffy and LittleMrs - yey for OH's coming through!

Naomi - don't say that, that means I'm less than 20 days! Eek!

I'm not sure I'm going to do RLT, is it worth it? Not got a birthing ball either :shrug:

Just put a load of washing on then hung up clean clothes from like a week ago :blush: and can hardly breathe! I need my lungs back!!


----------



## LittleMrs

naomicourt said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> LO was kicking/jumping at regular 3 second intervals for about 5 mins earlier - is this the hiccups I've been waiting for?
> 
> Smiffy - what can you tell us about antenatal classes?
> 
> Sounds like hiccups. It feels really weird doesn't it! My baby gets hiccups almost every day!!
> 
> Just realised I have got 20 days until baby is full term!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

That is pretty cool - I haven't done that particular calculation. I know I have 24 more mork get ups. I have 7 weeks and 3 days until my due date, which is..... er time to find a calculator......52 days, which means 31 days until full term - too long! Next milestone is 50 days then 34 weeks (can't remember why - think it has something to do with that was when they talk about your birth plan although my appointment for that isn't until 35 weeks) then 35 weeks and the midwife appointment, then 37 weeks. Need to find a few more milestones to pass the time I think. 

Hiccups was weird because I think I've felt them before but just thought I could feel my heartbeating through my stomach - it was only when I looked down and could SEE the movement that I realised it wasn't.


----------



## lovealittle1

RLT helps to strengthen your uterus which helps with contractions and is good to drink anytime during pregancy and of course even when not pregnant.


----------



## LittleMrs

Raspberry leaf tea - I researched (my forte) -now the internet says 1 cup a day from 34 weeks and then 2 cups from 36 weeks moving up to 4 cups max a day by 40 weeks. My midwife says that a lot of the packaging says from 31 weeks but that they would say that because they want to sell the tea. She also said that she was part of a group doing investigations into varying aspects of preparing for labour (a lot of them are around here - there's about 3 teaching hospitals in the area) and they decided to recommend from 36 weeks because it tightens the uterus and could have the side-effect for some individuals of bringing on labour and then you end up with premature babies. She said this was precautionary advice as the chances are slim that RLT alone can bring on labour. 

However, it IS supposed to help make labour quicker and more efficient. I'm all in favour of that!


----------



## naomicourt

LittleMrs said:


> Raspberry leaf tea - I researched (my forte) -now the internet says 1 cup a day from 34 weeks and then 2 cups from 36 weeks moving up to 4 cups max a day by 40 weeks. My midwife says that a lot of the packaging says from 31 weeks but that they would say that because they want to sell the tea. She also said that she was part of a group doing investigations into varying aspects of preparing for labour (a lot of them are around here - there's about 3 teaching hospitals in the area) and they decided to recommend from 36 weeks because it tightens the uterus and could have the side-effect for some individuals of bringing on labour and then you end up with premature babies. She said this was precautionary advice as the chances are slim that RLT alone can bring on labour.
> 
> However, it IS supposed to help make labour quicker and more efficient. I'm all in favour of that!

Think I will wait a couple of weeks then, I don't want bubs to be premature! 

xx


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hello you bootiful Jellybeans!

I didn't know about RLT.. thanks Lovealittle1 and LittleMrs.. i've made a note of that!

@ Naomi and Hodbert.. 20 days til full term.. woweee!! :happydance:

Ooooh, did someone mention a birthing ball? I was looking at them.. but not sure how helpful they are. I might just get myself a space hopper as they are cheaper and can be used again after baby is here too.. I can just imagine the midwife, with me arriving at the hospital with a space hopper shaped like a horse..

I'm sitting here balancing cheese twist snacks on my bump and waiting for LO to wriggle them off.. heeeeheee..

Is anyone finding it difficult to eat? I don't mean due to our stomachs being squished by the tiddly ones, I mean due to the fact that its hard to get close to the table!! Every day I spill something down me. Every day. Its terrible! OH suggested I bought myself a bib..

My OH is being pretty understanding and accepting of all my niggles though. He lovingly calls me 'octogenarian leg', due to the fact that I have one ankle that seems to swell up alot.. :haha:

x x


----------



## sar35

another bleed from me, but this time from my bottom!, dont think its piles as i cant feel anything, would it hurt if i did have them? was quite a bit of blood and if it was from the front I would be in an ambulance right now!! It was after a number 2 sorry TMI


----------



## LittleMrs

Faff&Fidget said:


> Hello you bootiful Jellybeans!
> 
> I didn't know about RLT.. thanks Lovealittle1 and LittleMrs.. i've made a note of that!
> 
> @ Naomi and Hodbert.. 20 days til full term.. woweee!! :happydance:
> 
> Ooooh, did someone mention a birthing ball? I was looking at them.. but not sure how helpful they are. I might just get myself a space hopper as they are cheaper and can be used again after baby is here too.. I can just imagine the midwife, with me arriving at the hospital with a space hopper shaped like a horse..
> 
> I'm sitting here balancing cheese twist snacks on my bump and waiting for LO to wriggle them off.. heeeeheee..
> 
> Is anyone finding it difficult to eat? I don't mean due to our stomachs being squished by the tiddly ones, I mean due to the fact that its hard to get close to the table!! Every day I spill something down me. Every day. Its terrible! OH suggested I bought myself a bib..
> 
> My OH is being pretty understanding and accepting of all my niggles though. He lovingly calls me 'octogenarian leg', due to the fact that I have one ankle that seems to swell up alot.. :haha:
> 
> x x

Firstly :rofl: I laughed so hard that I had to read the whole thing out to OH.

I also am finding it difficult to eat but because we mostly eat in the front room and I'm a bit cramped. Thinking of moving to the dining room table - it'll be a good habit for when LO is born anyway.

I got a birth ball from tescos for a fiver - cheaper than any space hopper (though less fun) and apparently you can use it for exercising after the birth (mostly because I cut costs by buying an exercise ball). There are very simple exercises to do on it which are also supposed to strengthen your uterine muscles and your stomach muscles - again, makes labour quicker and easier (apparently - I'm like tescos, every little helps). The exercises are: sit on the ball (core stability), bouncing on the ball, rolling hips in a circle. That's all I've found so far.


----------



## Disneydancr

Don't want to read and run, but I don't know what to write. My brain is overly exhausted.

I can't believe some of us are so close to full term- I'm not ready at all! We have nothing for the baby yet, and nobody's told me they want to plan a shower for us either. We're not living where we want to bring LO home to, and I don't even have a car to bring her home in. It's just such a scary thought!

Sympathies for everyone having OH problems. I think all of our hormones are definitely acting up. My main problem with OH right now is his SNORING!!!! honestly, I felt like smacking him last night just to get him to wake up so that I could finally fall asleep. (we live in a studio, so there was nowhere I could run and escape to find peace). I was the good girl, though and let him sleep.

I'm just so exhausted! I don't end up falling asleep until past midnight, and luckily I don't have to run to the restroom every hour, but typically right at 3 am I wake up to answer that call. For some reason, LO thinks that since I got up, it's time for her to wake up too! Then she hears Daddy's snores and wants to play with him, so she starts kicking me!

The thing about her kicks recently, however, is that they're not kicks at all. I swear she's trying to etch a circular pattern in my side. If I lie on my left side, I can watch her feet create a miniature bump in my skin and go around in large circles- and sometimes when she gets to my ribs, she'll push extra hard as though trying to move them out of the way. Anyone else getting this? It might be because there's no fat there to shield the power of her legs, but it's right painful! It used to just tickle, but now it nearly puts me in tears. 

I don't know... I know I'm probably not making much sense and I'm going in circles, but I feel like I'm going insane from lack of sleep! Does anyone know how to get the LO to quiet down? or does anyone have a good remedy for sleeplessness? I think I'm averaging about 4 hours sleep per day. NOT good on my emotions either, as anything these days sets me off crying... I think I've broken into tears at least 4 times today and it's only 1pm! 

Ok enough ranting.... I'm going to try to take a nap now.


----------



## LittleMrs

Sar - def sounds like piles. They're just varicose veins in your bum - they would probably itch more than hurt (I had something similar when I was younger, never hurt but itched like hell) they're very common especially due to pregnancy constipation and they can bleed. I'd still prob contact someone on the ward just to check (make sure you say from your bum) just for piece of mind.


----------



## Disneydancr

sar35 said:


> another bleed from me, but this time from my bottom!, dont think its piles as i cant feel anything, would it hurt if i did have them? was quite a bit of blood and if it was from the front I would be in an ambulance right now!! It was after a number 2 sorry TMI

Sounds like hemorrhoids. I had them before the pregnancy, but they've gotten even worse these past few weeks.


----------



## millward329

Hmm sounds a bit like piles Sar....you're not having much luck with blood are you? Good job you're not squeamish.
I hadn't known what RLT was for either but may give it a whirl at some point. 
Someone was asking about antenatal classes, I had my first one today and was full of useful safety tips. Things I hadn't thought of like moving your mobile phone charger out of reach as even though it is turned off can electrocute if they put the end in their mouths. Also no hot drinks around the baby even if they are asleep on your knee because their skin is 15 times thinner than ours. I'd definately recommend checking out the local children's centres for all you English ladies, they have so much to offer. 
Hormones all over the place today but feeling happy now as have just put up the cot I got hardly used for £40. Felt the need to put a blanket and teddy in there even though no mattress yet! Looking lovely with the new carpet : )


----------



## millward329

Have you tried Breathe Right Nasal Strips and earplugs Disney, works fairly well


----------



## mommyB

Can I be added to the January due dates? I am due January 6th, with a boy :) Thanks so much.


----------



## sar35

thanks, im not itchy nor can i feel anything, is that ok if it is piles


----------



## Disneydancr

millward329 said:


> Have you tried Breathe Right Nasal Strips and earplugs Disney, works fairly well

He doesn't like anything on his face when he sleeps. I'm thinking of maybe investing in a neti pot so he can clear out his sinuses before bed... maybe that might help?


----------



## millward329

They are just like plasters....he might tolerate them perhaps?


----------



## Disneydancr

he said he's tried them, but finds it hard to sleep. I feel bad even asking him to do anything, since he's working so hard to make money to help get us ready for the baby. I can call out from work and try to nap, where he doesn't have that luxury.


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> LO was kicking/jumping at regular 3 second intervals for about 5 mins earlier - is this the hiccups I've been waiting for?
> 
> Smiffy - what can you tell us about antenatal classes?
> 
> Sounds like hiccups. It feels really weird doesn't it! My baby gets hiccups almost every day!!
> 
> Just realised I have got 20 days until baby is full term!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

WOW 20 days :shock:



naomicourt said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> LO was kicking/jumping at regular 3 second intervals for about 5 mins earlier - is this the hiccups I've been waiting for?
> 
> Smiffy - what can you tell us about antenatal classes?
> 
> Sounds like hiccups. It feels really weird doesn't it! My baby gets hiccups almost every day!!
> 
> Just realised I have got 20 days until baby is full term!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> wow... too scary! how are u feeling Naomi?Click to expand...
> 
> Sooooo tired!! Haven't been sleeping well for days now. Just can't get comfortable and then when I do I need a wee! lol
> 
> I'm suffering with quite a bit of back ache now as well. :(
> 
> How about you? Any more bleeding? Hopefully no more hospital appointments. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's ok to start drinking raspbery leaf tea now I am 34 weeks??Click to expand...

No I did it from 34 weeks with Caine. It doesnt bring on contractions it strengthens and tones the uterus I upped to 2 or 3 cups a day at 36 weeks and its actually really nice :) xx



mommyB said:


> Can I be added to the January due dates? I am due January 6th, with a boy :) Thanks so much.

Yay welcome, due the same day as me! xx



Disneydancr said:


> he said he's tried them, but finds it hard to sleep. I feel bad even asking him to do anything, since he's working so hard to make money to help get us ready for the baby. I can call out from work and try to nap, where he doesn't have that luxury.

Aww your so considerate hun xx


----------



## abstersmum

Sar bleeding from your bottom can happen if you have been constipated


----------



## sar35

abstersmum said:


> Sar bleeding from your bottom can happen if you have been constipated

havent been constipated lately but ive been reading about piles and posted in 3rd tri and apparently it can be the only symptom, ive def had enough of this now! if its not one thing its another!:growlmad:


----------



## jms895

Yep I think its called a fissure, slight tear from straining? Or could be a pile :hugs: xx


----------



## Reds05

Evening ladies, apologies if I am gatecrashing your thread but don't think I have joined the January Jellybeans yet.

I'm 33 (34 next month) due Jan 20th with my second (already got a DS who will be 7 on Friday). Staying on :yellow: as our board will not tell you the gender at your 20wk scan and don't think DH would splash the cash on a private scan.

Would it be ok if I joined you all??


----------



## sar35

Reds05 said:


> Evening ladies, apologies if I am gatecrashing your thread but don't think I have joined the January Jellybeans yet.
> 
> I'm 33 (34 next month) due Jan 20th with my second (already got a DS who will be 7 on Friday). Staying on :yellow: as our board will not tell you the gender at your 20wk scan and don't think DH would splash the cash on a private scan.
> 
> Would it be ok if I joined you all??

hi and welcome x


----------



## Disneydancr

of course reds! Welcome! Hope you're chatty and love to read, since we post A LOT! lol


----------



## hodbert

Faff&Fidget said:


> Hello you bootiful Jellybeans!
> 
> Ooooh, did someone mention a birthing ball? I was looking at them.. but not sure how helpful they are. I might just get myself a space hopper as they are cheaper and can be used again after baby is here too.. I can just imagine the midwife, with me arriving at the hospital with a space hopper shaped like a horse..
> 
> I'm sitting here balancing cheese twist snacks on my bump and waiting for LO to wriggle them off.. heeeeheee..
> 
> Is anyone finding it difficult to eat? I don't mean due to our stomachs being squished by the tiddly ones, I mean due to the fact that its hard to get close to the table!! Every day I spill something down me. Every day. Its terrible! OH suggested I bought myself a bib..

:rofl: F&F you made me need to pee!!! Loving the image of you on a space hopper! And yes I am CONSTANTLY spilling down myslef and have been for some time. Do these babies have to take all our dignity???



sar35 said:


> another bleed from me, but this time from my bottom!, dont think its piles as i cant feel anything, would it hurt if i did have them? was quite a bit of blood and if it was from the front I would be in an ambulance right now!! It was after a number 2 sorry TMI

Sar you really are going thru it at the mo! :hugs:



Disneydancr said:


> The thing about her kicks recently, however, is that they're not kicks at all. I swear she's trying to etch a circular pattern in my side. If I lie on my left side, I can watch her feet create a miniature bump in my skin and go around in large circles- and sometimes when she gets to my ribs, she'll push extra hard as though trying to move them out of the way. Anyone else getting this? It might be because there's no fat there to shield the power of her legs, but it's right painful! It used to just tickle, but now it nearly puts me in tears.

Hope u managed to have a nap hun, I sympathise with the lack of sleep. My LO is starting to hurt when she kicks/moves now! I keep crying out in pain and panicking OH! I think BH may have kicked in too as been getting some right crampiness low down and down my legs....nice!

Welcome to all the new JB's! :wave:


----------



## Disneydancr

lol... still haven't logged off to even try. I think I'm steadily becoming a BnB addict.... but here I go... maybe... :rofl:


----------



## blinkybaby

Hi girls, I forgot about this thread so just tentatively stepping in to say hi! Sorry I'm late! xx


----------



## blessed

millward329 said:


> Blessed....Sarai as in Abram and Sarai? The name I have for my little one is Michael which means who is like God.

EXACTLY! Glad you caught that! :) :thumbup: I love the name Michael! What a powerful meaning :kiss: I just learned that the name Nathaniel means gift from God... so sweet! If there is a boy next time around, we're thinking about Joel :)


----------



## LadyBelle

May I join you girls, I am due Jan. 20th...I can't wait to meet my LO!


----------



## Disneydancr

welcome LadyBelle! it's nice to have more USA mommies! It gets quiet in here when all the other ladies go to bed! LOL


----------



## LadyBelle

Thanks Disney


----------



## LadyBelle

Hey Disneydancr, we are only 1 day apart!


----------



## Disneydancr

woohoo!


----------



## ama

5weeks to go :happydance: so excited


----------



## iprettii

YAY for the USA mommies!!!!

I can't believe that TOMORROW I'll have 10 wks left.. It seems so surreal.

Right now I honestly think my LO is having a fight inside my tummy, she's been rocking and rolling for like an hour now.. I wish she would go to sleep LOL


----------



## Disneydancr

:hugs: iprettii! I can totally sympathize!


----------



## blessed

Disneydancr said:


> welcome LadyBelle! it's nice to have more USA mommies! It gets quiet in here when all the other ladies go to bed! LOL

lol! so true!



iprettii said:


> YAY for the USA mommies!!!!
> 
> I can't believe that TOMORROW I'll have 10 wks left.. It seems so surreal.
> 
> Right now I honestly think my LO is having a fight inside my tummy, she's been rocking and rolling for like an hour now.. I wish she would go to sleep LOL

haha! I catch myself saying that a lot too... "Umm, you need to go to sleep now!" but when she's not moving I want her to... :dohh: there's no satisfying me right now... :wacko: lol



PS - YAY!! I did a multi-quote! :happydance: lol, it wasn't so hard... haha


----------



## hodbert

OMG I am soooo tired! Had birthing class tonight which included a tour of labour & delivery rooms which was great, but the walk from car to apartment has knackered me! It doesn't take much nowadays! Plus I'm really struggling with my breathing atm, even sitting down makes me out of breath :wacko:


----------



## blessed

oh my goodness I completely understand Hodbert!! I have to sit back in a reclining position or my lungs are useless....


----------



## jms895

Me too I am so out of breath walking now even tho baby has dropped so I bet yours is worse if bump is still high? :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Reds05 said:


> Evening ladies, apologies if I am gatecrashing your thread but don't think I have joined the January Jellybeans yet.
> 
> I'm 33 (34 next month) due Jan 20th with my second (already got a DS who will be 7 on Friday). Staying on :yellow: as our board will not tell you the gender at your 20wk scan and don't think DH would splash the cash on a private scan.
> 
> Would it be ok if I joined you all??

Welcome over hun!!



Disneydancr said:


> of course reds! Welcome! Hope you're chatty and love to read, since we post A LOT! lol

Lovely avatar hun! x



LadyBelle said:


> May I join you girls, I am due Jan. 20th...I can't wait to meet my LO!

Welcome over!!



ama said:


> 5weeks to go :happydance: so excited

Wow!! :wohoo:


----------



## jms895

I had a shocking nights sleep! If you can call it thats. Finally went off around 1am and woke up at 5am :dohh: needing a pee and cant breathe with myu cold, plus my nose streaming :(

Up now drinking tea :coffee:

On a mega shopping trip today too but at least we are going for Turkey Xmas dinner too :)


----------



## jojo-m

Jms you poor thing, not a good time to have a cold, no wonder your not sleeping. Hope you feel better soon x

hi and welcome over here to newbies! 

I got my midwife apt again today, that 3 weeks went quick :-( it's so bizarre not enjoying them but my midwife is such a perv! If she puts Doppler on my pubes again to listen heartbeat I will have to say something! I been measuring my bump around at biggest point and only grown an inch in last 6 weeks. Though I feel bigger - weird! Oh well wish me luck or one of the other midwives lol x


----------



## Jolene

Faff&Fidget said:


> Is anyone finding it difficult to eat? I don't mean due to our stomachs being squished by the tiddly ones, I mean due to the fact that its hard to get close to the table!! Every day I spill something down me. Every day. Its terrible! OH suggested I bought myself a bib..
> x x

I was thinking the same thing, lol. Nothing falls back on the plate anymore, lol.



jms895 said:


> I had a shocking nights sleep! If you can call it thats. Finally went off around 1am and woke up at 5am :dohh: needing a pee and cant breathe with myu cold, plus my nose streaming :(
> 
> Up now drinking tea :coffee:
> 
> On a mega shopping trip today too but at least we are going for Turkey Xmas dinner too :)

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:



jojo-m said:


> I got my midwife apt again today, that 3 weeks went quick :-( it's so bizarre not enjoying them but my midwife is such a perv! If she puts Doppler on my pubes again to listen heartbeat I will have to say something! I been measuring my bump around at biggest point and only grown an inch in last 6 weeks. Though I feel bigger - weird! Oh well wish me luck or one of the other midwives lol x

Wow Jojo, we're quite in sync aren't we. I also went to see my Ob/gyn today after 3 wks since the last visit. Sorry to hear your mw is such a perv, lol. Can't you request someone else? 

Hodbert, I can't wait to be able to post the pics of the nursery. I am so close to finished yet so far. I can't to see an update of yours either.

Baby measured 2.1kg today. I really like my doctor but am so disappointed as he never gives me nice scan pics anymore. I want to go for a 4D scan but really can't afford it :( And if I want one I have to go soon, they only do them here until 34 weeks.


----------



## emilyp83

Good morning everyone. I'm in a very positive mood today! I've made it to 31 weeks which feels loads better now. Not nearly as worried as if baby had come at 26/27 weeks. It almost feels like I'm on the home straight now. 

Babyis very happy today as well and stupidly active. Bump has decided that hooking feet under my ribs and pushing outwards is good fun but its killing me.

I'm thinking I might do some baking today as well, I need to make some snacks to keep me away from the ice cream and chocolate!!

Also, I think I'll make a start on the cot stuff today as well. OH is working late this week so I don't think he'll get time to do anything. I could at least try to get the cot top changer and the undercot storage drawer bit done myself.


----------



## sar35

blessed said:


> oh my goodness I completely understand Hodbert!! I have to sit back in a reclining position or my lungs are useless....




jojo-m said:


> Jms you poor thing, not a good time to have a cold, no wonder your not sleeping. Hope you feel better soon x
> 
> hi and welcome over here to newbies!
> 
> I got my midwife apt again today, that 3 weeks went quick :-( it's so bizarre not enjoying them but my midwife is such a perv! If she puts Doppler on my pubes again to listen heartbeat I will have to say something! I been measuring my bump around at biggest point and only grown an inch in last 6 weeks. Though I feel bigger - weird! Oh well wish me luck or one of the other midwives lol x

have i done a multi quote?


----------



## sar35

yay , just got to put replies in


----------



## sar35

jms hope you feel better soon
jojo hope you got to see another midwife or at least the one you do see stays away from your pubes!

Im bored out of my mind, I done all the tidying yesterday so nothing left for me to do today :( was meant to be meeting a friend but she has just split with her hubby and forgot, so its planned for next week now.
I know I would of been off work regardless of whether I took mat leave but sometimes I wish I could go back!. I feel like a prisoner, cant go out far, unless someone is with me, my highlight of today is picking my sil up from work and going shopping...whoo hoo!
Dont know if there are any such groups for pg women like there are mum and baby groups.


----------



## LadyBelle

Thanks for the welcome ladies! Today I have discovered LO can kick in about 17 different spots at once...lol. Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## lovealittle1

Just want to mention about the birthing balls - I purchased one and it was very inexpensive and apparantly if you bounce on them while pregnant the baby will get used to the movement and then when baby comes if you bounce on them holding baby they will recognize the movement and fall asleep. Happy Tuesday JJ's


----------



## rabbitswife10

i didnt even know this was here :shrug: awesome... anywho i am due january 30th with my 3rd little princess. the c-section is planned january 13th, so i only have about 7 weeks to go :wacko: feels like an eternity. 
how is everyone else doing?? :flower:


----------



## sar35

our hospital had birthing balls there


----------



## LadyBelle

rabbitswife10 said:


> i didnt even know this was here :shrug: awesome... anywho i am due january 30th with my 3rd little princess. the c-section is planned january 13th, so i only have about 7 weeks to go :wacko: feels like an eternity.
> how is everyone else doing?? :flower:

Ooo 7 weeks are you ready? I still have about 9 weeks and I too think it feels like forever! I can't wait but I am so NOT prepared :dohh:


----------



## Mom 2B

I only have 8-9 weeks left depending on when they do my c-section. The 18th or the 25th. In some ways im ready. but others Im not. I have clothes mostly washed up. Got some diapers and other stuff. No name yet. but i think im almost ready!!!


----------



## LadyBelle

Mom 2B, I wish I were as prepared as you:) I haven't even bought anything :nope: We also don't have a definitive name either!


----------



## pinkie77

Hi JJ's! Hope everyone is well :flower:

I didn't have a good weekend, ended up in hospital after a show and with very strong bh that were close together - turned out I'd just been overdoing things though and madam has settled down again now. Gave us all a scare though and the good thing is that my kids are helping out more - for now anyway! 

I'm practically ready now, just got cot sheets and a changing mat to buy. Oh and the new stuff to wash (done the second hand stuff as I've been given it) and I'm under orders to pack a bag too 'just in case'. Apparently my mum couldn't find the big box I've been putting all my bits in :dohh:

That just leaves the christmas shopping to take care of......................


----------



## LadyBelle

Glad all is better Pinkie! Oh, I forgot about Christmas shopping :(


----------



## sar35

oh Pinkie I know how you feel, hope you get to cook your baby a bit longer and make the most of the help x


----------



## LittleMrs

sar35 said:


> jms hope you feel better soon
> jojo hope you got to see another midwife or at least the one you do see stays away from your pubes!
> 
> Im bored out of my mind, I done all the tidying yesterday so nothing left for me to do today :( was meant to be meeting a friend but she has just split with her hubby and forgot, so its planned for next week now.
> I know I would of been off work regardless of whether I took mat leave but sometimes I wish I could go back!. I feel like a prisoner, cant go out far, unless someone is with me, my highlight of today is picking my sil up from work and going shopping...whoo hoo!
> Dont know if there are any such groups for pg women like there are mum and baby groups.

I think the NCT have one - I'm sure I've seen mum and bump groups advertised. x


----------



## rcbrown08

blessed said:


> Thanks! :)
> 
> I would wait as long as possible! I wish my bump was bigger for my pictures :( but thats okay... my belly is still not much different than it was 2 weeks ago anyway!
> 
> I would love to see your pictures Disney! I bet they will be gorgeous! Plus you'll be taking them while looking at hubby so they'll have that extra 'pizazz' to them :lol:

Love the pics, Blessed! You have a beautiful bump! :happydance:


----------



## pinkie77

Thanks ladies, I think I've just got to remember I'm 7 months pregnant lol. I expect I'll still be waiting in mid January for madam to make her grand entrance! It was just a big shock all around really.


----------



## Mom 2B

LadyBelle said:


> Mom 2B, I wish I were as prepared as you:) I haven't even bought anything :nope: We also don't have a definitive name either!



Well you still have time to get ready and buy stuff. Are you havfing a shower? My mom said my aunt was goign to throw me a shower this month but |i have not heard anything more about it so im not counting on it...although it would be nice as everyting I already own was all pink. All my clothes tath I bought were unisex except for a few items and the rest were given to me...although after washing it I realized its mostly 3-6 months and i dont have alot of 0-3 months and only have like 3-4 newborn things.

As for christmas....im done shopping. I told everyone (adults) taht they will get pictures of the kids in Feb or March and im only buying for my daughter, 2 nephews and 1 neice. My daughter is getting a new big girl room all done up in disney princess's and im almost done. I still have towrap my neice and nephews presents thou.

I knew money was giong to be tight this year with a baby due 2-3 weeks after christmas so i got a good head start this year. And boy am i glad i did as ive been off work for the last month with no moneey coming in from my sick leave until today. And i only got $100 for 1 week. Im going to have to save every penny to make sure I have some cash saved up for when my prince gets here.

good luck everyone with christmas shopping and preparing for baby!!!!


----------



## rcbrown08

jms895 said:


> First one on here! How does it compare to yours? :)
> 
> Its very low again! And the stretchies are from last time :(
> 
> Fingers crossed no more this time YET!

Cute bump and you do seem to be carrying very low. I wish my belly would drop...seems like the first step towards meeting the little one. I am so ready to have this baby!


----------



## LadyBelle

I am actually having a shower in a couple of weeks, and that is partially why I have waited to buy anything. I just feel like I need to be getting everything else prepared, but we are in the process of buying a new house so I can't even get the nursery ready.

About Christmas, I have said about the same thing. The three neices and three nephews come first and I will buy for everyone else if I have the money.


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies! I have just bitten my cheek whilst chowing down on an apple :cry: !!



jms895 said:


> Me too I am so out of breath walking now even tho baby has dropped so I bet yours is worse if bump is still high? :hugs:

I'm not sure if my bump has dropped, bellybutton seems lower and I know shes head down and she seems to be pretty low. Breathing problems havent eased at all though.



pinkie77 said:


> Hi JJ's! Hope everyone is well :flower:
> 
> I didn't have a good weekend, ended up in hospital after a show and with very strong bh that were close together - turned out I'd just been overdoing things though and madam has settled down again now. Gave us all a scare though and the good thing is that my kids are helping out more - for now anyway!

Pinkie, sorry you had such a scare, naughty lil madam! Time to take it easy now methinks!

Our 3rd birthing class was interesting last night. She had us hold some ice chips for about a minute to get an idea of how to breathe through the pain. I tell you, I never realised how much it hurts to hold ice chips in your hand!!! I am going to be such a WIMP when I get contractions!!!!! Then we did a hospital tour which was good to see, and we saw a mum being wheeled to her room with her newborn! Wowzers, so cute but holy shit, I'm gonna have one of those soon!!!! I got into trouble though, as she showed us the OR and we were supposed to just 'have a peek', but I swear she said we were to walk around it, so the doors opened and I stepped in....and got a telling off! Now I know ur prob all thinking what an idiot, everyone know you cant go in an OR but I swear she said we could! Anyway, I sulked for rest of tour! :haha:

Other than that, I slept much better last night, until the point that our smoke alarm decided to go off three times in a row for NO reason at 1am! Queue hubby stood on a chair wafting my blanket at the alarm to stop it and the dog bouncing around underneath him yapping his head off! I'm sure the neighbours loved us!

Anyway, hope ur all ok!


----------



## Disneydancr

LadyBelle said:


> Mom 2B, I wish I were as prepared as you:) I haven't even bought anything :nope: We also don't have a definitive name either!

Well, we have a name, but that's about it. The only thing we have for our little girl is one outfit that great grandma and great grandpa bought for her almost the second they found out I was expecting (first great-grandbaby)



sar35 said:


> have i done a multi quote?

Woohoo! :happydance:



LadyBelle said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies! Today I have discovered LO can kick in about 17 different spots at once...lol. Hope everyone is doing well today.

I've noticed the same thing.... how does that happen? does anyone know? I've never seen octopus tentacles on any of the ultrasounds! :rofl:



rabbitswife10 said:


> i didnt even know this was here :shrug: awesome... anywho i am due january 30th with my 3rd little princess. the c-section is planned january 13th, so i only have about 7 weeks to go :wacko: feels like an eternity.
> how is everyone else doing?? :flower:

Welcome rabbitswife10! Better late than never. lol


I got to sleep 9 hours last night!!!!!! I couldn't believe it! Went to sleep around 1230. I only woke up once to go pee around 2 am and woke up very briefly while OH was getting ready for work around 330. (he has a gig in Hollywood today that will run from 5am til at least 9pm. I'll miss him, but it's really good money) Fell back to sleep around 4 again. and didn't wake up til 10! :happydance: It was awesome! lol Just had to gloat.


----------



## blessed

We've finally started preparing! (well, hubby has.. I'm still in bed.. lol!) I finished all my thank you cards from the baby shower, now we can organize and figure out what we're going to do, what we need, and how to place it all. It's so exciting and sad for me at the same time...

We live with my DH's parents at the moment :wacko: and it wasn't in plans to be here for the baby arrival, but looks like this is where we'll be :( I'm thankful we have a place! But I can't help but feel like we're not giving our child what she deserves... *sigh* I have to remember its the best we can do right now! So organizing is a big deal... lol


----------



## hodbert

Disneydancr said:


> I got to sleep 9 hours last night!!!!!! I couldn't believe it! Went to sleep around 1230. I only woke up once to go pee around 2 am and woke up very briefly while OH was getting ready for work around 330. (he has a gig in Hollywood today that will run from 5am til at least 9pm. I'll miss him, but it's really good money) Fell back to sleep around 4 again. and didn't wake up til 10! :happydance: It was awesome! lol Just had to gloat.

Well jealous of your sleeping!! Even on a good night I am up at least 4 times to pee! :nope: What does your OH do? Nice being able to visit Hollywood, although i realise he will be working!


----------



## Jolene

Reading posts by those wanting baby to turn head down or their bumps to drop has me worried. Today at our check up baby was head down again and all I was thinking was 'you're not going out that way so turn around and stay there!' My doc is going away from the 16-27 December so she can't come early. I'm 38 weeks on the 29th! 

Disney, I'm glad you had a good nights sleep. 

Hodbert, not nice of her to tell you off. I probably would have walked in too, lol. Any new crafty projects you're busy on?


----------



## Disneydancr

hodbert said:


> Well jealous of your sleeping!! Even on a good night I am up at least 4 times to pee! :nope: What does your OH do? Nice being able to visit Hollywood, although i realise he will be working!

OH does sound for different events. Last saturday he ran sound for Will Smith's oldest son's 18th birthday party. This week he's doing a car show. He does anything from corporate events to live concerts. He's worked for many big-time events including the Grammy's the AMAs, touring with people like Toby Keith. Sorry, don't mean to brag- I'm just so proud of him... he took time off after his last divorce, and is just now getting back in the game (he was left with nothing, so we still have pretty much nothing) but it's picking up again- finally!



Jolene said:


> Reading posts by those wanting baby to turn head down or their bumps to drop has me worried. Today at our check up baby was head down again and all I was thinking was 'you're not going out that way so turn around and stay there!' My doc is going away from the 16-27 December so she can't come early. I'm 38 weeks on the 29th!
> 
> Disney, I'm glad you had a good nights sleep.
> 
> Hodbert, not nice of her to tell you off. I probably would have walked in too, lol. Any new crafty projects you're busy on?

 lol Jolene! 'you're not going out that way' so don't even think about trying! :rofl:


----------



## LadyBelle

blessed said:


> *We've finally started preparing! (well, hubby has.. I'm still in bed.. lol!)* I finished all my thank you cards from the baby shower, now we can organize and figure out what we're going to do, what we need, and how to place it all. It's so exciting and sad for me at the same time...
> 
> We live with my DH's parents at the moment :wacko: and it wasn't in plans to be here for the baby arrival, but looks like this is where we'll be :( I'm thankful we have a place! But I can't help but feel like we're not giving our child what she deserves... *sigh* I have to remember its the best we can do right now! So organizing is a big deal... lol

:rofl: at first line...that is so me!

We are living with my parents for the time being because we are in the process of buying a different house which we were hoping to be in it before LO arrived but now we are not so sure. Everything is seeming to take so much time, when we bought our first house 10 years ago things were SO much easier. I truly understand what you mean by not giving LO what she deserves but all we can do is do our best, thankfully our LO's require very little right now and won't be truly affected by this :)


----------



## hodbert

Jolene said:


> Hodbert, not nice of her to tell you off. I probably would have walked in too, lol. Any new crafty projects you're busy on?

Well, I have the rug to start & finish, more felt butterflies to make, another cushion to finish, my knitted blanket to finish and a cardigan to knit! But I am so tired at the moment my motivation is zero! I just had a shower, cleaned bathroom and walked dog and I am shattered! Bed needs making, dishwasher emptying and reloading and clean clothes putting away and I just cannot be bothered! Apartment looks like a bomb site, think I'm gonna have to ask hubby to help me out at weekend, he'll love that! :haha: So in answer to ur nursery question - lots of projects, no energy to do them! How about you?



Disneydancr said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Well jealous of your sleeping!! Even on a good night I am up at least 4 times to pee! :nope: What does your OH do? Nice being able to visit Hollywood, although i realise he will be working!
> 
> OH does sound for different events. Last saturday he ran sound for Will Smith's oldest son's 18th birthday party. This week he's doing a car show. He does anything from corporate events to live concerts. He's worked for many big-time events including the Grammy's the AMAs, touring with people like Toby Keith. Sorry, don't mean to brag- I'm just so proud of him... he took time off after his last divorce, and is just now getting back in the game (he was left with nothing, so we still have pretty much nothing) but it's picking up again- finally!Click to expand...

It's not bragging, your proud of him and so you should be! It all sounds very exciting! My hubby is an IT salesman. Don't get me wrong he does very well, it got us sent out to new York and now California, and I am very proud of him as he works his tail off, but its not the most exciting of professions! Bless!


----------



## smiffy85

LittleMrs said:


> LO was kicking/jumping at regular 3 second intervals for about 5 mins earlier - is this the hiccups I've been waiting for?
> 
> Smiffy - what can you tell us about antenatal classes?

Really enjoyed it. Was mainly a getting to know each other class so more active stuff to happen next week. She showed us pictures of the stages of our little ones preparing then being born and it was really interesting to hear her talk through each part. I didn't know that waters might not burst at all even right up to 10 cm dilated!!



naomicourt said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> LO was kicking/jumping at regular 3 second intervals for about 5 mins earlier - is this the hiccups I've been waiting for?
> 
> Smiffy - what can you tell us about antenatal classes?
> 
> Sounds like hiccups. It feels really weird doesn't it! My baby gets hiccups almost every day!!
> 
> Just realised I have got 20 days until baby is full term!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Woooop Naomi!! Can't wait for the jellybeans to start arriving!



LittleMrs said:


> Raspberry leaf tea - I researched (my forte) -now the internet says 1 cup a day from 34 weeks and then 2 cups from 36 weeks moving up to 4 cups max a day by 40 weeks. My midwife says that a lot of the packaging says from 31 weeks but that they would say that because they want to sell the tea. She also said that she was part of a group doing investigations into varying aspects of preparing for labour (a lot of them are around here - there's about 3 teaching hospitals in the area) and they decided to recommend from 36 weeks because it tightens the uterus and could have the side-effect for some individuals of bringing on labour and then you end up with premature babies. She said this was precautionary advice as the chances are slim that RLT alone can bring on labour.
> 
> However, it IS supposed to help make labour quicker and more efficient. I'm all in favour of that!

I don't usually like herbal or flavoured tea. I want to try it though. Thanks for the info hun!



Faff&Fidget said:


> Hello you bootiful Jellybeans!
> 
> I didn't know about RLT.. thanks Lovealittle1 and LittleMrs.. i've made a note of that!
> 
> @ Naomi and Hodbert.. 20 days til full term.. woweee!! :happydance:
> 
> Ooooh, did someone mention a birthing ball? I was looking at them.. but not sure how helpful they are. I might just get myself a space hopper as they are cheaper and can be used again after baby is here too.. I can just imagine the midwife, with me arriving at the hospital with a space hopper shaped like a horse..
> 
> I'm sitting here balancing cheese twist snacks on my bump and waiting for LO to wriggle them off.. heeeeheee..
> 
> Is anyone finding it difficult to eat? I don't mean due to our stomachs being squished by the tiddly ones, I mean due to the fact that its hard to get close to the table!! Every day I spill something down me. Every day. Its terrible! OH suggested I bought myself a bib..
> 
> My OH is being pretty understanding and accepting of all my niggles though. He lovingly calls me 'octogenarian leg', due to the fact that I have one ankle that seems to swell up alot.. :haha:
> 
> x x

Sam your posts always make me laugh! Think I said this before but it's true. I agree about the eating. I just can't get close to my plate anymore....shame when like me food is there to be scoffed lol!!



sar35 said:


> another bleed from me, but this time from my bottom!, dont think its piles as i cant feel anything, would it hurt if i did have them? was quite a bit of blood and if it was from the front I would be in an ambulance right now!! It was after a number 2 sorry TMI

Sar hugs hun! Hope your ok. Just have a word with your blood and tell it it needs to stay INSIDE!! Hope today has been better!



Disneydancr said:


> Don't want to read and run, but I don't know what to write. My brain is overly exhausted.
> 
> I can't believe some of us are so close to full term- I'm not ready at all! We have nothing for the baby yet, and nobody's told me they want to plan a shower for us either. We're not living where we want to bring LO home to, and I don't even have a car to bring her home in. It's just such a scary thought!
> 
> Sympathies for everyone having OH problems. I think all of our hormones are definitely acting up. My main problem with OH right now is his SNORING!!!! honestly, I felt like smacking him last night just to get him to wake up so that I could finally fall asleep. (we live in a studio, so there was nowhere I could run and escape to find peace). I was the good girl, though and let him sleep.
> 
> I'm just so exhausted! I don't end up falling asleep until past midnight, and luckily I don't have to run to the restroom every hour, but typically right at 3 am I wake up to answer that call. For some reason, LO thinks that since I got up, it's time for her to wake up too! Then she hears Daddy's snores and wants to play with him, so she starts kicking me!
> 
> The thing about her kicks recently, however, is that they're not kicks at all. I swear she's trying to etch a circular pattern in my side. If I lie on my left side, I can watch her feet create a miniature bump in my skin and go around in large circles- and sometimes when she gets to my ribs, she'll push extra hard as though trying to move them out of the way. Anyone else getting this? It might be because there's no fat there to shield the power of her legs, but it's right painful! It used to just tickle, but now it nearly puts me in tears.
> 
> I don't know... I know I'm probably not making much sense and I'm going in circles, but I feel like I'm going insane from lack of sleep! Does anyone know how to get the LO to quiet down? or does anyone have a good remedy for sleeplessness? I think I'm averaging about 4 hours sleep per day. NOT good on my emotions either, as anything these days sets me off crying... I think I've broken into tears at least 4 times today and it's only 1pm!
> 
> Ok enough ranting.... I'm going to try to take a nap now.

Sympathise totally Regina! My sleep pattern is all over the place, some nights I can sleep through about 6-7 hours then others I'm on and off all night feeling very uncomfortable and needing to pee. Plus OH can snore when he's on his back. All in all not making me a very awake person at the mo!



millward329 said:


> Hormones all over the place today but feeling happy now as have just put up the cot I got hardly used for £40. Felt the need to put a blanket and teddy in there even though no mattress yet! Looking lovely with the new carpet : )

Nice bargain hunting susie! Can't wait for a pic!



jojo-m said:


> Jms you poor thing, not a good time to have a cold, no wonder your not sleeping. Hope you feel better soon x
> 
> hi and welcome over here to newbies!
> 
> I got my midwife apt again today, that 3 weeks went quick :-( it's so bizarre not enjoying them but my midwife is such a perv! If she puts Doppler on my pubes again to listen heartbeat I will have to say something! I been measuring my bump around at biggest point and only grown an inch in last 6 weeks. Though I feel bigger - weird! Oh well wish me luck or one of the other midwives lol x

Did you have to shout at her? I sometimes can't believe how low they need to go to measure never mind checking other things!!



emilyp83 said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm in a very positive mood today! I've made it to 31 weeks which feels loads better now. Not nearly as worried as if baby had come at 26/27 weeks. It almost feels like I'm on the home straight now.
> 
> Babyis very happy today as well and stupidly active. Bump has decided that hooking feet under my ribs and pushing outwards is good fun but its killing me.
> 
> I'm thinking I might do some baking today as well, I need to make some snacks to keep me away from the ice cream and chocolate!!
> 
> Also, I think I'll make a start on the cot stuff today as well. OH is working late this week so I don't think he'll get time to do anything. I could at least try to get the cot top changer and the undercot storage drawer bit done myself.

Hope your not overdoing it hun!! Did you end up baking anything nice??

Right I probably could have quoted loads more but it would have taken sooooo long. Had another mega tiring day today with the little ones. I have never known them be so demanding but think its just cos Im so sleepy all the time and therefore get grumpy so much faster than normal. We took them into the hall this afternoon for our very first nativity practice and they were just rolling around on the floor the little buggers. It was very boring for them though whilst me and the other f2 teacher got them in their places and went through the words for the very first time. 

I am so not down with this freezing weather and having to de-ice my car in the mornings!!!! :growlmad: I take long enough to get ready to leave for work as it is now - used to be up and out in 15-20 mins pre pregnancy but now taking on average double that - so having to do the car aswell means Im not getting to work early enough to get sorted for the day to start and end up rushing around to be slightly ready for the kids coming in at 10 to 9. Rushing around when 33 weeks pregnant is so not good lol! And when tired already makes for a very grumpy Miss Smith!! Lol!

OH is at rugby tonight in the cold!! :haha: His choice though lol. He's being much nicer this week, think he was on his period last week HEHEHEHE! Actually told him I much prefer this Jack to last weeks!! He spent most of last night whilst sleeping cuddling up to me and if I moved away he would sleepily groan and latch onto me with his leg or arm so I was back snuggling again. 

Plus *shock horror* my ahem mojo appears to be returning a little bit. Haven't done the deed for ages but we have been having a little bit more fun with each other and I even felt a little *satisfied* the other day :blush:! Wooop! Maybe gonna try DTD at the weekend when we can take our time!

How is everyone?!?! xxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

hodbert said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> Hodbert, not nice of her to tell you off. I probably would have walked in too, lol. Any new crafty projects you're busy on?
> 
> Well, I have the rug to start & finish, more felt butterflies to make, another cushion to finish, my knitted blanket to finish and a cardigan to knit! But I am so tired at the moment my motivation is zero! I just had a shower, cleaned bathroom and walked dog and I am shattered! Bed needs making, dishwasher emptying and reloading and clean clothes putting away and I just cannot be bothered! Apartment looks like a bomb site, think I'm gonna have to ask hubby to help me out at weekend, he'll love that! :haha: So in answer to ur nursery question - lots of projects, no energy to do them! How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Disneydancr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Well jealous of your sleeping!! Even on a good night I am up at least 4 times to pee! :nope: What does your OH do? Nice being able to visit Hollywood, although i realise he will be working!Click to expand...
> 
> OH does sound for different events. Last saturday he ran sound for Will Smith's oldest son's 18th birthday party. This week he's doing a car show. He does anything from corporate events to live concerts. He's worked for many big-time events including the Grammy's the AMAs, touring with people like Toby Keith. Sorry, don't mean to brag- I'm just so proud of him... he took time off after his last divorce, and is just now getting back in the game (he was left with nothing, so we still have pretty much nothing) but it's picking up again- finally!Click to expand...
> 
> It's not bragging, your proud of him and so you should be! It all sounds very exciting! My hubby is an IT salesman. Don't get me wrong he does very well, it got us sent out to new York and now California, and I am very proud of him as he works his tail off, but its not the most exciting of professions! Bless!Click to expand...

Well - I know what you mean, I have a load of projects on the go but very little motivation. I'm knitting about 15 things but I get bored halfway through and start somethng new. 

I agree - ladies you aren't bragging. Disney, ur OH has an awesome job and he must be really good at it too. Hodbert, similarly, your OH is so good that they've put him stateside to do it - he's gotta be pretty good at his job too. It's not even on the same scale but I really admire my OH - he's a care assistant at a nursing home. He earns virtually nothing but he cares for the elderly and always talks about them with such affection - I'm a teacher and I couldn't do his job at all. I earn the money in our house (what little there is in teaching) but he loves his job and the people he works with (staff and the elderly people themselves) adore him and he's good at what he does so I wouldn't change it for the world. I'm sure LO will be happier with a daddy who loves his job and is happy. At least I hope so and that's what I keep telling myself - to be totally honest, I'm a little worried about our finances (or lack of) and it's taken me a while to decide that we're better off as we are instead of me trying to push him into something he'll hate. That doesn't mean I'm not proud of him - I am - I just worry about money. Why can't we all just earn money doing what we love? Having said that, I can't see anyone paying me to eat chocolate, read and surf BnB.


----------



## hodbert

Loving the mega multi-quote Smiffy and glad OH is back to normal! Happy DTD'ing at the weekend!!! :rofl: :thumbup:



LittleMrs said:


> Well - I know what you mean, I have a load of projects on the go but very little motivation. I'm knitting about 15 things but I get bored halfway through and start somethng new.
> 
> I agree - ladies you aren't bragging. Disney, ur OH has an awesome job and he must be really good at it too. Hodbert, similarly, your OH is so good that they've put him stateside to do it - he's gotta be pretty good at his job too. It's not even on the same scale but I really admire my OH - he's a care assistant at a nursing home. He earns virtually nothing but he cares for the elderly and always talks about them with such affection - I'm a teacher and I couldn't do his job at all. I earn the money in our house (what little there is in teaching) but he loves his job and the people he works with (staff and the elderly people themselves) adore him and he's good at what he does so I wouldn't change it for the world. I'm sure LO will be happier with a daddy who loves his job and is happy. At least I hope so and that's what I keep telling myself - to be totally honest, I'm a little worried about our finances (or lack of) and it's taken me a while to decide that we're better off as we are instead of me trying to push him into something he'll hate. That doesn't mean I'm not proud of him - I am - I just worry about money. Why can't we all just earn money doing what we love? Having said that, I can't see anyone paying me to eat chocolate, read and surf BnB.

LittleMrs i think its lovely that hubby enjoys his job so much, it must be tough living off not a great salary but my opinion is that money is not the most important thing in life and if he's coming home at the end of the day happy than far more valuable. Good luck with finding someone to pay you to surf BNB though!!! :haha: I don't work over here, which in a way has been good as I've not had to go through being pregnant and working and I bow down to all those ladies who do. But it has its drawbacks of not being financially independant, not getting out and meeting people and just generally isnt great for your self esteem. Having said all that when we have LO I'm not sure if I will return to work, at least for a couple of years, as I've always wanted to be a stay at home mum and if we can afford for me to do that then I figure why not? It will be different once we are back in the UK as all my friends and family will be around, plus I will have bubs, so will have much more to keep me busy than making butterflies and blankets! :haha:


----------



## Mom 2B

I am not giogn to be returning to work. Infact Im already done but work doesn't know this yet....lol
I work in childcare but only part time doing a split shift before adn after school. We dont qualify for any subsidized childcare and would have to pay full price, except for my 10% discount cuz |I work for them. with the way my hours are adn travel time my kids would be considered as full day children and its $33 a day for 1 child. I didn't ask what it is for 2 kids because I already know we can't afford it. I only work5.5 hours a day at $13/hour. So Oh would still have to pitch in to pay for daycare and hes the one who pays all the bills. I will be trying to figure something out to make money from home but I am not returning to my job. Unless they happen to give me full timem hours and i dont see that happening!!!!


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Phew! Just catching up on the last few pages! My goodness you ladies can talk :haha: 

Lovely to read the positive vibes about the OH's and hubbies. Its so nice hearing how proud you are of them. 

@ Smiffy... wit woooo!! Look at you feeling all naughty.. heeheee!! Glad you got your mojo back! :winkwink:
I think my mojo may have left for good. I can't find it. I checked in my bedside table, under the bed, in the odd drawer in the kitchen that has all sorts of weird things in it.. its gone. I've lost it somewhere! It doesn't help that when I have felt ever so slightly 'up for it' all I can think of is Rod Stewart singing "do ya think i'm sexy" and imagining fat barsteward from Austin Powers.. 

Oooh, has anyone had any weird dreams about their LO's? I am a dreamer, I have lots of dreams and remember most of them. But recently they've gotten worse. Odd. Even for me, and I have odd dreams..hahahaa.. I kept dreaming that Danny from Mcfly was the father of my baby for weeks.. see, weird! 
Anyhoo.. last night I dreamt that I was visiting family when I could see a little foot shape poking out my bump. We were all laughing and saying how cute it was when I had an urge to squat.. next thing I put my hand between my legs and there are two little feet poking out my foof! Then the legs appear.. they were really long and an odd colour.. I was running around telling everyone the baby was coming with these two dangly little legs hanging out! I woke up before anything else happened and thought I was going to be ill! Blimey. I wonder what i'll dream about tonight!!

x x


----------



## LittleMrs

Faff - I keep havig dreams that the baby is born at toddler size and has teeth and can talk and I keep thinking 'it's my baby, I need to get over this and love my baby' but then I try to breast feed it because even though it has teeth I don't think it's stomach can probably handle food because it's still newborn even if it looks like a toddler and the baby/toddler complains that it doesn't really want milk. 

I have another dream where I keep forgetting to feed the baby because it doesn't cry to remind me and I just forget it's there and needs food.

It's pretty bad - don't need a shrink to figure those out.


----------



## millward329

Sar, try the local childrens centre....also known as Sure Start, I went to a mum's and bumps group there on Monday as also trying not to isolate myself in the house.

Smithy, my utmost sympathy and empathy for nativity rehearsals, it is kind of like living hell isn't it....Also can you still reach the middle of your windscreen to de-ice it? 

Hodbert, interesting to read about all your crafts. I make bobbin lace, have you ever tried it?

Had a good day today although driving with hormones flying around is never good! Always seem to lose my concentration. Hoping the hormones don't stay at this peak until LO arrives....Went to Babies R Us in Preston and got the soft furnishings for the nursery, gone for a jungle theme. Can't wait to get it all finished and post a piccy. Going to attempt to assemble the flat pack dresser tomorrow. Still need a cot matress amd curtain pole as most nursery curtains have tab tops. Either that or I will sew curtain tape on to them.


----------



## Mom 2B

My mojo has been missing forever! Om surprised I even got Pg with this baby. Ihave had no mojo sice I was about 7 months pregnant with my now 2 yr old. Im also surprised that OH has stuck with me that long. We had a talk aboutit a few weeks ago and I told him after this baby is born if its not back im giong to go get some viagra for women....imsure they make something for women!!!???!!!!


----------



## hodbert

Millward, not tried bobbin lace but to be honest I've got that much on the go I don't think I need anything else!!!


----------



## blessed

LadyBelle said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> *We've finally started preparing! (well, hubby has.. I'm still in bed.. lol!)* I finished all my thank you cards from the baby shower, now we can organize and figure out what we're going to do, what we need, and how to place it all. It's so exciting and sad for me at the same time...
> 
> We live with my DH's parents at the moment :wacko: and it wasn't in plans to be here for the baby arrival, but looks like this is where we'll be :( I'm thankful we have a place! But I can't help but feel like we're not giving our child what she deserves... *sigh* I have to remember its the best we can do right now! So organizing is a big deal... lol
> 
> :rofl: at first line...that is so me!
> 
> We are living with my parents for the time being because we are in the process of buying a different house which we were hoping to be in it before LO arrived but now we are not so sure. Everything is seeming to take so much time, when we bought our first house 10 years ago things were SO much easier. I truly understand what you mean by not giving LO what she deserves but all we can do is do our best, thankfully our LO's require very little right now and won't be truly affected by this :)Click to expand...

Thanks! You are SO right :thumbup:



millward329 said:


> Had a good day today although driving with hormones flying around is never good! Always seem to lose my concentration. Hoping the hormones don't stay at this peak until LO arrives....Went to Babies R Us in Preston and got the soft furnishings for the nursery, gone for a jungle theme. Can't wait to get it all finished and post a piccy. Going to attempt to assemble the flat pack dresser tomorrow. Still need a cot matress amd curtain pole as most nursery curtains have tab tops. Either that or I will sew curtain tape on to them.

We're doing a jungle/safari theme too! BabiesRus has lots of great bedding sets for this! 

I need to be one with my crafty side... I know its in there somewhere


----------



## iprettii

hodbert said:


> OMG I am soooo tired! Had birthing class tonight which included a tour of labour & delivery rooms which was great, but the walk from car to apartment has knackered me! It doesn't take much nowadays! Plus I'm really struggling with my breathing atm, even sitting down makes me out of breath :wacko:

OMG I am SO glad you said this.. well I'm not glad it's happening too you, but it's reassuring to know that I am not the only one. For the past 3 days I've been feeling so out of breath and all I'm doing is sitting down. Today I had to leave work early.. I was suppose to get off at 3 but I left at 12 because I seriously felt like I just needed to lay down.

This is crazy, I don't like feeling like this. I've been drinking so much water so I know it's not dehydration.


----------



## Mom 2B

Well as of today I have finally finished washing, sorting, folding, and putting away all of my baby boys clothes. Most of it was hand me downs of all sizes but now I notice I have WAY to many hats, socks and bibs. And not enough sleepers and outfits for 0-3months. Do you guys think 20 onesies are enough??? I can't remember how many I had for my girl.


----------



## iprettii

Mom 2B said:


> Well as of today I have finally finished washing, sorting, folding, and putting away all of my baby boys clothes. Most of it was hand me downs of all sizes but now I notice I have WAY to many hats, socks and bibs. And not enough sleepers and outfits for 0-3months. Do you guys think 20 onesies are enough??? I can't remember how many I had for my girl.

I'm still unsure on how many 0-3 month or even 3-6 month onesies I should have because I have no clue how big/small the baby will be as well as how fast she'll grow out of it.

This doesn't really answer your question lol sorry.


----------



## Mom 2B

well i was kinda thinking that seeming as we are having winter babies they will probably wear onsies under all the sleepers and outfits for the first 3 months atleast. But if baby gets sick it should only be the sleeper or outfit I should need to change. Now dirty diapers are a different story cuz ill need to change both onsie and outfit if the diaper explodes!!!! LOL I hope 20 will be enough cuz im telling ppl i dont need anymore.


----------



## blessed

I'm trying to figure out the same thing! :wacko: I want to stock up on long-sleeved white onesies to throw on under anything, just for warmth... 

I'm thinking if we have a bad day, 5 onesie changes? maybe? :shrug: I DONT KNOW! haha! on a good day fewer changes... laundry every 3 days.... so 20 sounds good to me!


----------



## sar35

woo smiffy 2weeks and 2days til maternity leave! and woo for dtd, we've not been able to do it since 16weeks! although dr said if placenta had moved we could ( but I dont have to tell OH LOL)
Anyone elses mood changing, i've been in a seriously bad mood for 2days and I dont know why, scared prob, worried about money, life changing etc, am i returning to work etc etc hope to snap out of it soon though as its boring me lol


----------



## LittleMrs

Super nanny says 6 if you do a wash every other day. I've got loads more though.


----------



## jms895

Mom2B I have about 20 vests and 25 outfits/sleep suits :)

Love all the whiteness!

Suppose it depends on how often you want to wash too :)


----------



## pinkie77

LittleMrs said:


> Super nanny says 6 if you do a wash every other day. I've got loads more though.

But how many kids does super nanny have? Being a professional nanny is totally different to having your own kids! As you might realise, I can't stand the woman, find her terribly smug and know-it-all :blush:

I've got erm, too many sleepsuits. I've got boring multi-pack type ones for night time and posh ones for daytime - I'll probably only bother getting her dressed properly if we go out. Although George has a whole display of pretty dresses that are tempting me lol. The problem is if madam comes in time for the festivities or the first couple of weeks of January, there's loads of occaisions that she could be dressed up. But if she comes later (when I expect :dohh:) then all the birthdays etc are done with and they'll be wasted. 

Sar :hugs: It's understandable you're going to be a bit anyhow atm, pregnancy is bad enough with all the hormones without all the in and out of the hospital etc you've had x x


----------



## Jolene

hodbert said:


> Well, I have the rug to start & finish, more felt butterflies to make, another cushion to finish, my knitted blanket to finish and a cardigan to knit! But I am so tired at the moment my motivation is zero! I just had a shower, cleaned bathroom and walked dog and I am shattered! Bed needs making, dishwasher emptying and reloading and clean clothes putting away and I just cannot be bothered! Apartment looks like a bomb site, think I'm gonna have to ask hubby to help me out at weekend, he'll love that! :haha: So in answer to ur nursery question - lots of projects, no energy to do them! How about you?

I'm done painting the frames for the nursery, just need the photos to put in them now. I decorated a clock to match the theme and I'm in the process of adhering butterflies to the wardrobe and chest of drawers to make them look like like flying up. I'm not going to make the rug as I won't have enough time to finish it, too many other things going on.



LittleMrs said:


> I agree - ladies you aren't bragging. Disney, ur OH has an awesome job and he must be really good at it too. Hodbert, similarly, your OH is so good that they've put him stateside to do it - he's gotta be pretty good at his job too. It's not even on the same scale but I really admire my OH - he's a care assistant at a nursing home. He earns virtually nothing but he cares for the elderly and always talks about them with such affection - I'm a teacher and I couldn't do his job at all. I earn the money in our house (what little there is in teaching) but he loves his job and the people he works with (staff and the elderly people themselves) adore him and he's good at what he does so I wouldn't change it for the world. I'm sure LO will be happier with a daddy who loves his job and is happy. At least I hope so and that's what I keep telling myself - to be totally honest, I'm a little worried about our finances (or lack of) and it's taken me a while to decide that we're better off as we are instead of me trying to push him into something he'll hate. That doesn't mean I'm not proud of him - I am - I just worry about money. Why can't we all just earn money doing what we love? Having said that, I can't see anyone paying me to eat chocolate, read and surf BnB.

LittleMrs, I really admire your DH and you're right if he does something that he loves you will have a much happier family for your LO. As I've mentioned, I homeschool my son and don't earn an income and although we struggle we wouldn't change it for anything!



sar35 said:


> woo smiffy 2weeks and 2days til maternity leave! and woo for dtd, we've not been able to do it since 16weeks! although dr said if placenta had moved we could ( but I dont have to tell OH LOL)
> Anyone elses mood changing, i've been in a seriously bad mood for 2days and I dont know why, scared prob, worried about money, life changing etc, am i returning to work etc etc hope to snap out of it soon though as its boring me lol

Hahaha Sar, naughty girl, if only your OH knew :rofl: Your moods are understandable. It's probably also because you're bored at home and have nowhere to release your frustration. Not long and you'll be so preoccupied you won't even remember the moods, lol. 

Well I'm to take my son to piano lessons and then out for the afternoon. When I get back I'll probably have another 5 pages to read, lol. 

:hugs: to all the JJ's


----------



## emilyp83

Morning girlies!

I'm in a quandary today! Do I do the housework or should I start unpacking the bits for the cot and look at putting maybe putting some bits together. I feel a bit bad about doing that without OH here but he's been so busy with work and either working late or coming home so knackered he's asleep by 7:30. I really want to do some baby stuff today.....


----------



## emilyp83

Oooooh! And I just noticed I'm onto the second from last box on my baby sig thingy!!


----------



## jojo-m

I just posted my nursery pics on the nursery thread if you want a peek, photo quality a bit rubbish because took them with my iphone but you get the idea!

Not sure how to link the thread but I'll try old copy and paste!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...7-come-ladies-show-off-your-nurseries-14.html


x


----------



## mum2be2011

jojo - what a lovely nursery. Its gorgeous. Your little lady will love it so much :) Love the butterflies.


----------



## Kirsty H

Jo-jo-m your nursery is absolutely beautiful! :flower: It must be great to have it all finished. I'm a bit jealous as my hubby is only just about to start painting ours this weekend, then we have to get a new carpet before the furniture arrives on the 7th Dec. A bit frustrating, as I can't even wash baby's clothes, bedding etc as there is nowhere to put them! :growlmad:


----------



## sar35

beautiful nursery. I love it!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies. My mojo is outta control. I can never seem to get enough.:haha: As for dreams. I am also a dreamer and remember my dreams every night. Most of my dreams have been negative dreams about DH and mines relationship. :cry:I havent had a :baby: dream in ages! I probably have about 15 onesies and maybe 5 sleepers. Not sure if that is enough or not but I am getting bored of gender neutral stuff so I am waiting until :baby: arrives now so I can buy gender specific items. It will give me an excuse to get out of the house in January and hopefully all the sales will be on and the mall will be dead because Christmas will be over. I only have 13 work days left :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

Awww what a gorgeous nursery jojo!! Fit for a princess. Your little girl is going to love it in there. :baby: :flower:


----------



## Neko

jojo-m said:


> I just posted my nursery pics on the nursery thread if you want a peek, photo quality a bit rubbish because took them with my iphone but you get the idea!
> 
> Not sure how to link the thread but I'll try old copy and paste!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...7-come-ladies-show-off-your-nurseries-14.html
> 
> 
> x

The nursery is beautiful. I'm soo jealous of anyone who has theirs completed.


----------



## sar35

yay emily for being in 2nd to last box, nearly there!
Just realised I got some non alchoholic mulled wine left over from last year then it made me think, this time last year (well the 18th) I got a bfp, i had a mmc in Jan so I wonder if thats why im feeling down, prob not but just thought id share x


----------



## jojo-m

sar35 said:


> yay emily for being in 2nd to last box, nearly there!
> Just realised I got some non alchoholic mulled wine left over from last year then it made me think, this time last year (well the 18th) I got a bfp, i had a mmc in Jan so I wonder if thats why im feeling down, prob not but just thought id share x

If that is or isn't why your feeling down hun just wanted to send :hugs: This will be a much happier time of year for you in the end, by January you will be holding this baby. You won't forget the one you lost but this one will have you on :cloud9:

Sure things will get lots easier when the baby comes out and you have your body back xx


----------



## lovealittle1

jojo-m said:


> I just posted my nursery pics on the nursery thread if you want a peek, photo quality a bit rubbish because took them with my iphone but you get the idea!
> 
> Not sure how to link the thread but I'll try old copy and paste!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...7-come-ladies-show-off-your-nurseries-14.html
> 
> 
> x

Beautiful nursery. What a lucky little girl!! You have so much stuff - I have baby clothing envy!!


----------



## sar35

jojo-m said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> yay emily for being in 2nd to last box, nearly there!
> Just realised I got some non alchoholic mulled wine left over from last year then it made me think, this time last year (well the 18th) I got a bfp, i had a mmc in Jan so I wonder if thats why im feeling down, prob not but just thought id share x
> 
> If that is or isn't why your feeling down hun just wanted to send :hugs: This will be a much happier time of year for you in the end, by January you will be holding this baby. You won't forget the one you lost but this one will have you on :cloud9:
> 
> Sure things will get lots easier when the baby comes out and you have your body back xxClick to expand...

thanks, god i sound like a manic depressive, i promise i will be more upbeat............after scan on tues lol,honestly im not normally like this, must pull myself together. no more negative posts from me


----------



## blessed

sar35 said:


> woo smiffy 2weeks and 2days til maternity leave! and woo for dtd, we've not been able to do it since 16weeks! although dr said if placenta had moved we could ( but I dont have to tell OH LOL)
> Anyone elses mood changing, i've been in a seriously bad mood for 2days and I dont know why, scared prob, worried about money, life changing etc, am i returning to work etc etc hope to snap out of it soon though as its boring me lol

DH and I haven't done the 'deed' in FOREVER... its too painful, and now I swear my lady area is clamped shut.... :dohh: there's no way anything is getting in there... dont know how that happened! lol

TOTALLY understand the mood change... i've been like that too :( I think I'm scared, nervous... so many unknowns... *sigh* but it will get better!


----------



## Jolene

Jojo, I love the nursery! I'm also going with the butterfly theme.


----------



## jms895

Gorgeous nursery Jojo


----------



## LittleMrs

Sar - you don't have to apologise for being negative, if you're feeling negative then post as many negatie things as you want. Nobody wants you to censor yourself - it's not what we're about in jellybeans is it? Besides - I feel that can (and have) out negatived everyone and you're having a rough time at the mo - pregnancy wise and memory wise. Hugs (editing my accidental quick post so no emoticons) xx


----------



## millward329

Just got back from the hospital as hadn't felt bean move as much in last two days. They put the monitor and all seems well, could just be that he has moved - finally head down. Although they are thinking my bump is too small so have booked me in for a scan tomorrow or Friday. Not sure if I should be worried about this or not? Any thoughts? What happens if a baby is too small for date? Glad I get to see him on screen but not sure what to think really....


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies, hope u r all well. This breathing thing is doing my head in, it doesnt matter what position I pick in bed I feel like I can't breathe and its taking me aaages to get to sleep :( That and I STILL have this stupid cold - it will be 4 week at the weekend!!!! 



jojo-m said:


> I just posted my nursery pics on the nursery thread if you want a peek, photo quality a bit rubbish because took them with my iphone but you get the idea!
> 
> Not sure how to link the thread but I'll try old copy and paste!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...7-come-ladies-show-off-your-nurseries-14.html
> 
> 
> x

Love your nursery jojo, can't wait to get mine finished, I really need to get to work on that!!



LittleMrs said:


> Sar - you don't have to apologise for being negative, if you're feeling negative then post as many negatie things as you want. Nobody wants you to censor yourself - it's not what we're about in jellybeans is it? Besides - I feel that can (and have) out negatived everyone and you're having a rough time at the mo - pregnancy wise and memory wise. Hugs (editing my accidental quick post so no emoticons) xx

I second that, post as many negative posts as you want, thats what we're here for!



millward329 said:


> Just got back from the hospital as hadn't felt bean move as much in last two days. They put the monitor and all seems well, could just be that he has moved - finally head down. Although they are thinking my bump is too small so have booked me in for a scan tomorrow or Friday. Not sure if I should be worried about this or not? Any thoughts? What happens if a baby is too small for date? Glad I get to see him on screen but not sure what to think really....

Millward, I hope u and bubs are ok. Try not to worry about the size of your bump, I've heard so many times that growth scans are inaccurate. I was measuring 4 weeks ahead at one stage but now shes back to the right date. A friend of mine was measuring HUGE but she went to term and had a 5lb 6oz baby. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

millward329 said:


> Just got back from the hospital as hadn't felt bean move as much in last two days. They put the monitor and all seems well, could just be that he has moved - finally head down. Although they are thinking my bump is too small so have booked me in for a scan tomorrow or Friday. Not sure if I should be worried about this or not? Any thoughts? What happens if a baby is too small for date? Glad I get to see him on screen but not sure what to think really....

My bean doesn't move as much now she's head down and facing inwards. It's mostly wriggling and a few kicks here and there and more hiccups. Fingers crossed for the scan- I'm sure it's mostly just precaution. Xx


----------



## Mom 2B

millward329 said:


> Just got back from the hospital as hadn't felt bean move as much in last two days. They put the monitor and all seems well, could just be that he has moved - finally head down. Although they are thinking my bump is too small so have booked me in for a scan tomorrow or Friday. Not sure if I should be worried about this or not? Any thoughts? What happens if a baby is too small for date? Glad I get to see him on screen but not sure what to think really....

My baby girl was small for dates at 32 weeks. theysent me for another u/s at 34 and she was still not growing. Ih ad to have non-stress tests every week and an u/s every 2 to make sure she was stillok but she never did grow more. She was born 9 days early weighing 4lbs 13oz but really healthy. Try not to worry to much. From what ive heard The further along you are when they notice baby is small the better the outcome will be. Hope everything goes well for you


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> Just got back from the hospital as hadn't felt bean move as much in last two days. They put the monitor and all seems well, could just be that he has moved - finally head down. Although they are thinking my bump is too small so have booked me in for a scan tomorrow or Friday. Not sure if I should be worried about this or not? Any thoughts? What happens if a baby is too small for date? Glad I get to see him on screen but not sure what to think really....

[/QUOTE]Millward, I hope u and bubs are ok. Try not to worry about the size of your bump, I've heard so many times that growth scans are inaccurate. I was measuring 4 weeks ahead at one stage but now shes back to the right date. A friend of mine was measuring HUGE but she went to term and had a 5lb 6oz baby. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I hear this a lot too but on the plus side though its exciting that you get to see the little one again...!! Hope everything will be okay and the scan is reassuring! 

:hugs:


----------



## Mom 2B

I didn't find the weight assesment to be off at all. My LO was estiamted at 4lbs at 32 weeks and when born after 7 weeks bedrest she was 4lbs 13 oz....thats pretty darn close if you ask me


----------



## beccybobeccy

ooh I can't even do regular quoting - let alone multi quoting now!!


My NCT classes start tomorrow... yay! Anyone else doing these? x


----------



## sar35

Millward hope your scan is ok, glad the monitoring was ok, they like to scare us dont they.
Hodbert sorry you still have a cold and feel rotten, hope you feel better soon x
Just been for a lovely walk along the seafront and along the pier with OH as I've been waiting in all day for a delivery (baby chest of drawers)


----------



## smiffy85

millward329 said:


> Sar, try the local childrens centre....also known as Sure Start, I went to a mum's and bumps group there on Monday as also trying not to isolate myself in the house.
> 
> Smithy, my utmost sympathy and empathy for nativity rehearsals, it is kind of like living hell isn't it....Also can you still reach the middle of your windscreen to de-ice it?

Can't quite reach the middle no. But am using de-icer spray at the minute which helps lol!



millward329 said:


> Just got back from the hospital as hadn't felt bean move as much in last two days. They put the monitor and all seems well, could just be that he has moved - finally head down. Although they are thinking my bump is too small so have booked me in for a scan tomorrow or Friday. Not sure if I should be worried about this or not? Any thoughts? What happens if a baby is too small for date? Glad I get to see him on screen but not sure what to think really....

Hugs for you. Hope all is ok!



beccybobeccy said:


> ooh I can't even do regular quoting - let alone multi quoting now!!
> 
> 
> My NCT classes start tomorrow... yay! Anyone else doing these? x

Yep me!!! Wwe had out first one on sunday night. It was good and even OH said he enjoyed it. 

xxxxx:happydance:


----------



## LittleMrs

beccybobeccy said:


> ooh I can't even do regular quoting - let alone multi quoting now!!
> 
> 
> My NCT classes start tomorrow... yay! Anyone else doing these? x

Ours start first week of December. Let us know how they go. X


----------



## iprettii

so this shortness of breath thing is happening more frequent now... and yesterday I felt like my insides were sore, this little girl kicks and moves about SO MUCH it's crazy, it's too a point where they're painful... Has anyone ever had a sore bump?


----------



## hodbert

iprettii I totally know how you feel! I decided to try doing some of my nursery stuff today, so sittin down I cut out some fabric and then ironed it onto another piece of fabric, I was knackered!!! Goddamit!!!

Forgot to say early, pretty annoyed at Amazon. Ordered a bath from them and it comes with a sling so you can use it from newborn. It arrived yesterday but with no sling! I emailed them and they've come back to me saying they cannot just send the sling out, will have to send a whole new bath out and I have to return the one I have. AND the new bath won't come until mid-december at the earliest!!! She might be flippin here by then!! :growlmad:


----------



## blessed

millward - glad to hear the monitoring went smoothly! My little coconut has decided to not wiggle so much these last few days... she' stopped flipping from transverse to head down too.. stays head down now... maybe we're just around that time when they're running out of room to do much?

I wouldn't worry about small bump at all, I'm sure your LO is perfectly healthy! :)


----------



## mum2be2011

Millward - please don't worry about bump size. at 28 weeks with this baby my fundal height was 22cm according to midwife and 21.5cm by the consultant. I went practically straight round for a growth scan and their measurements put me at 30 weeks. When we saw the consultant he explained that fundal height isn't a perfect measurement and growth scans can't realistically predict size of baby. 

The bump measurements can be off if baby is led across your bump or is 'hiding'/buried into your back. My fundal height is now pretty much correct for dates but I'm still having another growth scan in a few weeks.


----------



## jms895

millward329 said:


> Just got back from the hospital as hadn't felt bean move as much in last two days. They put the monitor and all seems well, could just be that he has moved - finally head down. Although they are thinking my bump is too small so have booked me in for a scan tomorrow or Friday. Not sure if I should be worried about this or not? Any thoughts? What happens if a baby is too small for date? Glad I get to see him on screen but not sure what to think really....

I wouldnt worry, they are wrong 50% of the time in my experience, both in the scans and manual measuring xxx



LittleMrs said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> ooh I can't even do regular quoting - let alone multi quoting now!!
> 
> 
> My NCT classes start tomorrow... yay! Anyone else doing these? x
> 
> Have fun!!Click to expand...


----------



## sar35

Hodbert, how annoying about the bath!


----------



## hodbert

sar35 said:


> Hodbert, how annoying about the bath!

Tell me about it Sar! Although just had an email to say it should be here in 2 weeks, which is better, but still annoying I have to trek to post office to return the original one! :growlmad:


----------



## sar35

hope they refund the p&p


----------



## hodbert

I think they're sending a label to stick on box so I don't have to pay postage. Best be anyway! How come ur awake so early? You shld be snoozing!


----------



## sar35

hodbert said:


> I think they're sending a label to stick on box so I don't have to pay postage. Best be anyway! How come ur awake so early? You shld be snoozing!

OH left for work about 2hours ago, turned radio on in kitchen and made a loud telephone call, I have to be up for 6 anyway to make sure my older one is up for school. What time is it where you are?


----------



## hodbert

Just after 11pm, OH is in bed coughing as he's still ill with the same stupid cold as me. Gonna go in and try and sleep in a min. Boo for u being up so early though! :(


----------



## sar35

hodbert said:


> Just after 11pm, OH is in bed coughing as he's still ill with the same stupid cold as me. Gonna go in and try and sleep in a min. Boo for u being up so early though! :(

t'is ok i can have a nap when everyone at school and work :happydance: Sleep well x


----------



## LittleMrs

Right, I feel it's getting to be a bit of a thing where I whine and complain so I apologise in advance coz I'm gonna do it anyway today. My boss asked how I was doing yesterday and I said fine but very tired. So she says 'well, you'll have plenty of time for sleep when you leave'. I leave on 17th December and am
due on 6th Jan. I said I didn't think so with Xmas and baby's room and our room and the tidying etc and she replied that my OH can do that. I laughed and told her he's still working full time, probably including Xmas day and she just said 'well, I still think you'll have plenty of time'. Is it just me or do women who've chosen not to have children tend to be complete cows when it comes to understanding how draining being pregnant is. She also wants me to do a 20 page report for in 2 weeks and to sort out what I want all my classes to do when I'm off. I can think of a few choice words I'd love to say to the woman, including pointing out that I COULD have left 4 weeks ago. What a ........... 
Sorry, just feeling very sorry for themselves.


----------



## jojo-m

LittleMrs said:


> Right, I feel it's getting to be a bit of a thing where I whine and complain so I apologise in advance coz I'm gonna do it anyway today. My boss asked how I was doing yesterday and I said fine but very tired. So she says 'well, you'll have plenty of time for sleep when you leave'. I leave on 17th December and am
> due on 6th Jan. I said I didn't think so with Xmas and baby's room and our room and the tidying etc and she replied that my OH can do that. I laughed and told her he's still working full time, probably including Xmas day and she just said 'well, I still think you'll have plenty of time'. Is it just me or do women who've chosen not to have children tend to be complete cows when it comes to understanding how draining being pregnant is. She also wants me to do a 20 page report for in 2 weeks and to sort out what I want all my classes to do when I'm off. I can think of a few choice words I'd love to say to the woman, including pointing out that I COULD have left 4 weeks ago. What a ...........
> Sorry, just feeling very sorry for themselves.

Hey she is being totally ignorant but then if she hasn't had children that will be why, I remember with my first I was working full time manager of a vets and I used to get home and sleep for a couple of hours. That level of exhaustion is hard to explain, never mind comprehend if you've never had it yourself! That said she is lucky you didn't bite her head off, you don't say to an hormonal pregnant woman there is plenty of time to sleep, what a joke, as if night times are for sleeping instead of going for a wee, tossing and turning trying to get comfy and laying awake thinking about everything and anything! Then for the baby to come out and just when your at your tiredest (after a gruelling labour more often than not) you then are up doing the nightfeeds.

No hun you are right to be annoyed. Even if you can't say it to her face you can say it on here - STUPID WOMAN! x


----------



## sar35

jojo-m said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Right, I feel it's getting to be a bit of a thing where I whine and complain so I apologise in advance coz I'm gonna do it anyway today. My boss asked how I was doing yesterday and I said fine but very tired. So she says 'well, you'll have plenty of time for sleep when you leave'. I leave on 17th December and am
> due on 6th Jan. I said I didn't think so with Xmas and baby's room and our room and the tidying etc and she replied that my OH can do that. I laughed and told her he's still working full time, probably including Xmas day and she just said 'well, I still think you'll have plenty of time'. Is it just me or do women who've chosen not to have children tend to be complete cows when it comes to understanding how draining being pregnant is. She also wants me to do a 20 page report for in 2 weeks and to sort out what I want all my classes to do when I'm off. I can think of a few choice words I'd love to say to the woman, including pointing out that I COULD have left 4 weeks ago. What a ...........
> Sorry, just feeling very sorry for themselves.
> 
> Hey she is being totally ignorant but then if she hasn't had children that will be why, I remember with my first I was working full time manager of a vets and I used to get home and sleep for a couple of hours. That level of exhaustion is hard to explain, never mind comprehend if you've never had it yourself! That said she is lucky you didn't bite her head off, you don't say to an hormonal pregnant woman there is plenty of time to sleep, what a joke, as if night times are for sleeping instead of going for a wee, tossing and turning trying to get comfy and laying awake thinking about everything and anything! Then for the baby to come out and just when your at your tiredest (after a gruelling labour more often than not) you then are up doing the nightfeeds.
> 
> No hun you are right to be annoyed. Even if you can't say it to her face you can say it on here - STUPID WOMAN! xClick to expand...

I agree!


----------



## millward329

Sorry to hear that Tracy....she clearly doesn't get it at all so try not to feel you have to justify yourself to her. Not sure where you stand on preparing for your classes.....do you have to do that because technically that is what your maternity cover gets paid to plan. Maybe just an overview or give them the long term plan? Sucks about the report so have my sympathies there. Hope she stays away from you today x

Thanks to everyone for the reassurance, I'm trying not to worry about it. Will be glad to see what they say though


----------



## millward329

Going back to hospital now as leaking fluid....didn't mention it last night as felt it may have been urine but as it is still happening this morning thought I'd best phone. They are going to check it for me....little bean STOP worrying Mummy!


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Going back to hospital now as leaking fluid....didn't mention it last night as felt it may have been urine but as it is still happening this morning thought I'd best phone. They are going to check it for me....little bean STOP worrying Mummy!

oh dear, hope all is ok, do you have a text buddy? thinking of you xx:hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

millward329 said:


> Going back to hospital now as leaking fluid....didn't mention it last night as felt it may have been urine but as it is still happening this morning thought I'd best phone. They are going to check it for me....little bean STOP worrying Mummy!

oh my gosh don't be going having your baby yet :hugs: hope all is ok, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## jms895

millward329 said:


> Going back to hospital now as leaking fluid....didn't mention it last night as felt it may have been urine but as it is still happening this morning thought I'd best phone. They are going to check it for me....little bean STOP worrying Mummy!

Hope all is ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Thinking of you Millward :hugs: Hurry back and tell us how it went or better yet that it was a silly scare!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Hope all is well Millward and its just wee leaking


----------



## pinkie77

Hope all is well Millward :hugs:

I'm supposed to be tidying up my bedroom before the m/w comes tomorrow for my home birth assessment but I cba :blush: As long as she can get to the bed on the day, that should be ok shouldn't it? I'm just grateful she's coming now and not once I've got a house full of christmas crap and over-excited children :haha: She'd run for the hills!


----------



## mum2be2011

Millward - Hope everything is ok with both you and baby. Taake it easy and I hope your scan and check up go ok. :hugs:


----------



## sar35

pinkie77 said:


> Hope all is well Millward :hugs:
> 
> I'm supposed to be tidying up my bedroom before the m/w comes tomorrow for my home birth assessment but I cba :blush: As long as she can get to the bed on the day, that should be ok shouldn't it? I'm just grateful she's coming now and not once I've got a house full of christmas crap and over-excited children :haha: She'd run for the hills!

lol, i always worry about homebirths as I can never get hold of my mw at the best of times....just have a quick going over tomorrow! What is she coming to look at?


----------



## pinkie77

TBH Sar, I'm not sure! She muttered something about making sure there was enough space? but as I've got a 4 bed house I don't think that'll be a problem lol. I'm just worried she's going to object to the animals or the fact that my bedroom is downstairs and the bathroom/toilet are upstairs - silly the things I get in my head :haha: I'm sure everything will be ok though, just want to get it over with now.


----------



## lovealittle1

LittleMrs said:


> Right, I feel it's getting to be a bit of a thing where I whine and complain so I apologise in advance coz I'm gonna do it anyway today. My boss asked how I was doing yesterday and I said fine but very tired. So she says 'well, you'll have plenty of time for sleep when you leave'. I leave on 17th December and am
> due on 6th Jan. I said I didn't think so with Xmas and baby's room and our room and the tidying etc and she replied that my OH can do that. I laughed and told her he's still working full time, probably including Xmas day and she just said 'well, I still think you'll have plenty of time'. Is it just me or do women who've chosen not to have children tend to be complete cows when it comes to understanding how draining being pregnant is. She also wants me to do a 20 page report for in 2 weeks and to sort out what I want all my classes to do when I'm off. I can think of a few choice words I'd love to say to the woman, including pointing out that I COULD have left 4 weeks ago. What a ...........
> Sorry, just feeling very sorry for themselves.

My male boss is like this. He is this grumpy old man with no family and when he started he got rid of family sick time because he thinks that having a family is a personal choice. I cannot stand him - he has had no compassion for anyone who has been prenant here! At least we will all be gone soon from our jobs- it is just sad IMO when people make work their number 1 priority in their lives.


----------



## naomicourt

Hope everything is ok Susie. Big hugs. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

millward329 said:


> Going back to hospital now as leaking fluid....didn't mention it last night as felt it may have been urine but as it is still happening this morning thought I'd best phone. They are going to check it for me....little bean STOP worrying Mummy!

Good luck, fingers crossed it's nothing. xx:hugs:



lovealittle1 said:


> I know exactly what you mean - we respect their choice not to have a family, they should respect our choice TO have families (though to be fair I suppose we should probably thank them for not reproducing - grumpy old prats).


----------



## millward329

Phew, all is well with bean and he has been firmly told to behave himself from now on. The water was not amniotic fluid fortunately but I do have a UTI so have been given antibiotics. Today he measured the correct height so must have just been so far tucked down yesterday....babies don't grow 2cm overnight :baby: They let me have the growth scan anyway and was nice to see his brain and stomach etc....no face as head is tucked firmly in the pelvis. He's on the 58th centile. So appart from needing to pee even more than my pregnant frequency, all is well :thumbup: Thanks for all the support everyone


----------



## Jolene

Glad to hear Millward. :hugs:


----------



## sar35

glad all is well Millward x


----------



## blessed

Glad to hear you and LO are perfectly fine Millward! :)


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls!



LittleMrs said:


> Right, I feel it's getting to be a bit of a thing where I whine and complain so I apologise in advance coz I'm gonna do it anyway today. My boss asked how I was doing yesterday and I said fine but very tired. So she says 'well, you'll have plenty of time for sleep when you leave'. I leave on 17th December and am
> due on 6th Jan. I said I didn't think so with Xmas and baby's room and our room and the tidying etc and she replied that my OH can do that. I laughed and told her he's still working full time, probably including Xmas day and she just said 'well, I still think you'll have plenty of time'. Is it just me or do women who've chosen not to have children tend to be complete cows when it comes to understanding how draining being pregnant is. She also wants me to do a 20 page report for in 2 weeks and to sort out what I want all my classes to do when I'm off. I can think of a few choice words I'd love to say to the woman, including pointing out that I COULD have left 4 weeks ago. What a ...........
> Sorry, just feeling very sorry for themselves.

Feel free to feel sorry for yourself, I applaud you for still working, I struggle to get out of bed let alone have to go to work! I have to say before I was pregnant I didn't really comprehend just what you go through - one of my friends was pregnant last year and when I look back I feel bad as I don't think I really understood or was really there for her. That been said I wasn't a total d*** to her either!!!!



millward329 said:


> Going back to hospital now as leaking fluid....didn't mention it last night as felt it may have been urine but as it is still happening this morning thought I'd best phone. They are going to check it for me....little bean STOP worrying Mummy!




millward329 said:


> Phew, all is well with bean and he has been firmly told to behave himself from now on. The water was not amniotic fluid fortunately but I do have a UTI so have been given antibiotics. Today he measured the correct height so must have just been so far tucked down yesterday....babies don't grow 2cm overnight :baby: They let me have the growth scan anyway and was nice to see his brain and stomach etc....no face as head is tucked firmly in the pelvis. He's on the 58th centile. So appart from needing to pee even more than my pregnant frequency, all is well :thumbup: Thanks for all the support everyone

Glad to hear all is well, apart from the UTI of course and bean is mneasuring back on track! :thumbup: I forgot to say my baby girl was measuring in 75th percentile when I went for my last scan at about 30 weeks, I think that mean shes big right? Anyway they've estimated her to be a 8/8.5lber! Eek!


----------



## millward329

Ooh Hodbert that does sound big, but they say easier to push out than tiddlers. My estimated baby weight is 4 pounds and he still has to grow for 8 more weeks. It will be interesting to see who out of the Jellybean's has the heaviest baby :baby:


----------



## hodbert

Well considering I'm only 4ft10 and was 98lb pre-preg it's gonna be fun for me! Hubby was a big baby though, so it was to be expected! :dohh:


----------



## Disneydancr

yay millward! Glad to hear you and your LO is ok. Maybe it was lucky they caught that UTI before it got any worse.


----------



## mum2be2011

Glad everything is ok with you and baby Millward :)

Just a quick one from me ladies, just to say that I wont be around after tonight till Monday as we're off to Bristol for the weekend tomorrow lunchtime to see OH's family, to look at a few houses for us to get an idea of what we can afford down there as house prices are higher down there and on Saturday we are meeting up with a few girls I lived with whilst at uni in Bristol. Cant wait as I havent seen one of them in over 6 years :(

Just wanted to let you ladies know as we are getting so close to our due dates now and I didnt want anyone worrying that there was something wrong with baby as I wont be able to access facebook either.

Have a lovely weekend ladies and I hope none of the jellybeans misbehave this weekend, take care and look after yourselves and your beans :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Glad everything is ok Susie. It must be such a relief knowing that you are not leaking fluid. :hugs:




mum2be2011 said:


> Glad everything is ok with you and baby Millward :)
> 
> Just a quick one from me ladies, just to say that I wont be around after tonight till Monday as we're off to Bristol for the weekend tomorrow lunchtime to see OH's family, to look at a few houses for us to get an idea of what we can afford down there as house prices are higher down there and on Saturday we are meeting up with a few girls I lived with whilst at uni in Bristol. Cant wait as I havent seen one of them in over 6 years :(
> 
> Just wanted to let you ladies know as we are getting so close to our due dates now and I didnt want anyone worrying that there was something wrong with baby as I wont be able to access facebook either.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend ladies and I hope none of the jellybeans misbehave this weekend, take care and look after yourselves and your beans :hugs:

Have a lovely time hun. :)



Is anybody else getting REALLY impatient about meeting their baby?? because I am, I just can't wait to give it lots of cuddles and kisses! lol
Come on baby please come out at 37 weeks then I will only have two weeks to wait! :happydance:


----------



## Mom 2B

hodbert said:


> Well considering I'm only 4ft10 and was 98lb pre-preg it's gonna be fun for me! Hubby was a big baby though, so it was to be expected! :dohh:

I was told by my dr that hubbys weight at birth has nothing to do wth the size of babies you carry. It all has to dowith your weight at birth. Im expecting another little one as I was only 5lbs 6oz at birth. Im hoping for at least a 5lber this time though. 4lbs 13oz just seemed soo tiny to me.


----------



## Disneydancr

Just noticed- 2nd to last picture for my ticker and my LO has been upgraded to Watermelon! Woohoo! 

Yes, naomi. I am SO done with being pregnant. I'm not going to elaborate, because quite frankly I don't have the energy or emotional capacity... but I'm sure you all have an idea, since you're going through it too. It's so frustrating seeing Madison's foot sticking out and waving about protruding 2-3 inches from my bump and not be able to actually see her and hold her and take care of her. I can't wait to look into her eyes the first time. at least I'm in single digit weeks finally!


----------



## LittleMrs

Yeah disney - totally over pregnancy. 

Millward, excellent news (except the uti). 

I'm expecting about 8lb for our baby as I was 7lb 7oz, OH was 8lb something, we were both long babies too. Apparently the baby has two sets of growth hormones, the ones from the father are growth hormones and the ones from the mother are growth limiting hormones - making sure that the baby cannot get too big for your frame. Having said that - looking at measurements from my 20 week scan against the chart in my green notes it looks like we're somewhere round about the 50th centile give or take 2-3 I would say so looks like I'm smack on for average weight which I think is somewhere around 7-8 lbs.


----------



## LittleMrs

yup. checking the sheets again there is a weight estimate next to the abdominal circumference and looking at the centile I'm closest too my guestimate of between 7 and a half and 8lb is smack on. Whoop whoop (not for the weight but for the awesome guestimate).


----------



## hodbert

I am def ready to see baby girl, am gradually getting more and more impatient, but trying not to say too much!

I was told it was hubbys birth weight that generally suggests what babies birth weight will be :shrug: 

Apparently in 4 days I go up to last box! Eek!


----------



## Mom 2B

I'm not really done with begin pregnant yet. I still love feeling him kick, even if it is my ribs. But I'm SOOOOOO over with the tailbone and lower back pain. Today has been really bad, I just wish someting would work. Going to try a heating pad tonight after the LO is in bed.


----------



## blessed

I'm done with the back pain, pubic pain, achy muscles, shortness of breath, etc. etc... and the list goes on.. BUT LO needs to stay in for awhile longer! For her benefit obviously.. not mine LOL... but when its over, it will sure be amazing!! I mean you can't get better than having your baby in your arms and NO preggo side effects right?? :)


----------



## Disneydancr

that's what I keep telling myself... after all this, it's going to be worth it. I think I can... I think I can... I think I can.

I've been ill all day. I feel like if i move at all, I'm going to either faint or vomit. I've had the sick taste in the back of my throat since last night.


----------



## blessed

Disneydancr said:


> that's what I keep telling myself... after all this, it's going to be worth it. *I think I can... I think I can... I think I can.
> *
> I've been ill all day. I feel like if i move at all, I'm going to either faint or vomit. I've had the sick taste in the back of my throat since last night.

LOL! I just wrote this exact same thing in my preggo journal! 

so sorry you're not feeling good :( did you have MS throughout your pregnancy? I did until about 18 weeks and it seems to have creeped up a little bit


----------



## sar35

Awww im sorry so many of you feel ill, hope it gets better soon xxx :hugs:

Its a lovely day here, the sun is shining, i've been really busy sorting out the chest of drawers my OH put up last night in return for PS3 time, he got home early done the drawers, went to log on and the system was down for maintenence lol :haha: He couldnt get on all night.
Got my friend coming to stay this weekend so just done all the shopping and made the beds. Hope you all have a nice weekend x


----------



## Mystique26

Im ok with the rib poking and I can also stand the lower back pains. But what really hurts is when LO kicks down here. Has any of you felt this sharp stabbing pain in the cervix when you LO kicks there? It's killing me. But as long as baby is safe and sound, Im not complaining. Lol! :haha:


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> Glad everything is ok with you and baby Millward :)
> 
> Just a quick one from me ladies, just to say that I wont be around after tonight till Monday as we're off to Bristol for the weekend tomorrow lunchtime to see OH's family, to look at a few houses for us to get an idea of what we can afford down there as house prices are higher down there and on Saturday we are meeting up with a few girls I lived with whilst at uni in Bristol. Cant wait as I havent seen one of them in over 6 years :(
> 
> Just wanted to let you ladies know as we are getting so close to our due dates now and I didnt want anyone worrying that there was something wrong with baby as I wont be able to access facebook either.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend ladies and I hope none of the jellybeans misbehave this weekend, take care and look after yourselves and your beans :hugs:

Hope you have a lovely time!


Is anybody else getting REALLY impatient about meeting their baby?? because I am, I just can't wait to give it lots of cuddles and kisses! lol
Come on baby please come out at 37 weeks then I will only have two weeks to wait! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Yes Naomi me too but also looking forward to a few weeks with my little man! x



hodbert said:


> I am def ready to see baby girl, am gradually getting more and more impatient, but trying not to say too much!
> 
> I was told it was hubbys birth weight that generally suggests what babies birth weight will be :shrug:
> 
> Apparently in 4 days I go up to last box! Eek!

Yay last box and yes its true about daddys birth weight!



Mystique26 said:


> Im ok with the rib poking and I can also stand the lower back pains. But what really hurts is when LO kicks down here. Has any of you felt this sharp stabbing pain in the cervix when you LO kicks there? It's killing me. But as long as baby is safe and sound, Im not complaining. Lol! :haha:

Yes I get that too xx

Mm just about to order chinese and make some muffins :)

Everyone ok! x


----------



## smiffy85

Hello lovely people. Just wanted to say a quick hello and not read and run as I didn't have the energy to even turn the laptop on last night!!!

Glad your ok millward!

Have fun mumtobe!

Everyone else who needs a hug take one :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Feeling ok but very tired now! Only 10 more work days till maternity leave woooooop!!1


xxxx


----------



## jms895

Hi Smiffy!


----------



## hodbert

Hey JB's you've all been quiet today! Maybe its due to a lot fo you being away this weekend. Disney - hope u feel better soon. I've had this cold for 4 weeks, but its pretty much gone now. Hubby's had it for 3 weeks and it seems to have come back with avengence and he was really ill yesterday - he's still going into work though! I made him sleep in the spare room last night and he proper sulked about it, which in turn made me feel like crap for asking him to go in there so we had words this morning before he went into work. Why make a pregnant woman feel like crap when there's no need? Surely he will only pay for it in the end!! :haha:

Am getting more and more fed up at the moment, feel like its all a waiting game and just want it to end. I know bubs needs to stay in there and cook fully but I still want her to come out! It's Thanksgiving next thursday so that breaks up the time, but after that its just countdown to D-Day. On the plus side I finished my cushion yday that has a silhouette of my pooch, Jasper, on it and am really pleased with it and have started making my rug. Am back on with the crafty things now :)


----------



## blessed

I was told by my doctor that the mother's size will usually determine babies growth until birth. The baby will slow down in size if need be, it's nature's way of making sure you're capable of delivering your child. :shrug: I was trying to figure out how that explained 10 pound babies! lol.... After birth, growth will speed up and the baby will be the size he/she is supposed to be, which very often takes after the father's birth size. 

I think my doctor's a loon but hey, thats what he said! lol! :)


----------



## millward329

Hi Smithy, big whoop for only 10 days till maternity...does that mean you get to escape the actual nativity?

Hodbert just noticed that being 35 weeks coincides with only having 35 days left to go, hope it speeds along for you. I thought that is rather cool x

Glad to say bean has behaved himself today and antibiotics starting to kick in. Got a cracking headache for some reason but just downed a lemsip so should be feeling well again soon.


----------



## Mom 2B

Hey ladies. So I just come back from shopping. I bought myself some Large mens boxer breifs because my undies have been feeling really tight and uncomfortable. Also with having another c-sectin i wanted something that sits higher up on my belly.
I must say these are the most comfortable underwear I have ever put on. They aren't too snug and the elastic fits half of my bump. Plus I actually feel like my bum is covered now....LOL That is the highlight of my week....mens boxer breifs!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## blessed

^^ lol!


----------



## hodbert

Mom2B that is hilarious! And very Carrie in Sex and the City! Having said that it has occured to me lately to give hubby boxers a try....hmm...I'm sure he'd love that ;)

I'm giving up on who determines baby's size, seems we've all been told different things. :shrug: I can't do anything about it anyway now! If she's mahoosive, she's mahoosive!!


----------



## blessed

If she's mahoosive thats a blessing!! :)


----------



## hodbert

Lol yes v true, although I don't think I'll be saying that when I'm trying to get her out!


----------



## blessed

haha! yea, probably not... those words might be inexplicable :)


----------



## Disneydancr

Mystique26 said:


> Im ok with the rib poking and I can also stand the lower back pains. But what really hurts is when LO kicks down here. Has any of you felt this sharp stabbing pain in the cervix when you LO kicks there? It's killing me. But as long as baby is safe and sound, Im not complaining. Lol! :haha:

definitely get that. had a dream last night that my cervix was incompetent and I lost my plug... think it had to do with the sharp pains you're talking about.



blessed said:


> Disneydancr said:
> 
> 
> that's what I keep telling myself... after all this, it's going to be worth it. *I think I can... I think I can... I think I can.
> *
> I've been ill all day. I feel like if i move at all, I'm going to either faint or vomit. I've had the sick taste in the back of my throat since last night.
> 
> LOL! I just wrote this exact same thing in my preggo journal!
> 
> so sorry you're not feeling good :( did you have MS throughout your pregnancy? I did until about 18 weeks and it seems to have creeped up a little bitClick to expand...

Nope, no MS at all... just acid reflux these last few weeks. 

I DID find out that it's not necessarily pregnancy related.... I have the flu! Thank goodness. When I was thinking it was the pregnancy, it really made me dread the next 9 weeks, since it would only get worse, and even more, make me doubt whether I would ever get pregnant again. This feeling for 10 weeks would be too much to handle- I couldn't do it.

Yep, millward... I haven't logged on for HOURS and there was only a page of posts for me to read! Nobody seems to be online. Are any of you USA mums celebrating thanksgiving next week? How about you, millward... since I know you're not originally from here?


----------



## blessed

Well I'm glad you found out its something that will go away soon! Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## sar35

up at silly oclock again.............starving! had my breakfast so i'll be even hungrier by 10am. My feet are swollen,my toes look like monkey nuts lol! anyone else have swollen feet/toes? 
have a lovely weekend all x


----------



## blessed

I really havent swollen much at all yet.... :shrug: but all of my preggo friends have! i'm weird...


----------



## sar35

blessed said:


> I really havent swollen much at all yet.... :shrug: but all of my preggo friends have! i'm weird...

happy 33weeks x


----------



## Disneydancr

aw, :hugs: sar! sorry to hear you're swelling. I haven't had any. but looks like you're right on target with your ticker! (i still see 33+6 right now, although I'm sure it's changed over already for you) it reads "Thanks to the joys of water retention, Mommy is probably bemoaning her newly formed "cankles." " lol


----------



## sar35

Disneydancr said:


> aw, :hugs: sar! sorry to hear you're swelling. I haven't had any. but looks like you're right on target with your ticker! (i still see 33+6 right now, although I'm sure it's changed over already for you) it reads "Thanks to the joys of water retention, Mommy is probably bemoaning her newly formed "cankles." " lol

lol yeah i saw that, wonder what the next one says


----------



## smiffy85

Morning ladies (well here it is anyway). I was awake at 5:15 today grrrr. Tried really hard to get back to sleep but couldn't so gave up after about half an hour because I started to feel hungry. Plus my bump hurt and my legs have got that restless leg thing where they ache too. All in all not making for a very happy mummy jellybean in bed but feeling much better when sat up on the sofa! Just know that I'm gonna be sleepy all day today now and I'm supposed to be going to see harry potter this afternoon. I'm thinking dark room + no sleep = nap in the cinema lol!!

Anyone got any wknd plans? I need to do some xmas shopping too today xxx


----------



## hodbert

Hey Girls! Been having really bad stomach pains all night (see my post in 3rd tri) so went and laid in bed at 9pm but its 11.30pm and I've given up. I just cannot get comfy in bed, or anywhere else for that matter, I'm just out of breath and uncomfy!


----------



## jojo-m

Looks like none of us are sleeping much! I been tossing and turning lots, I slept a few hours just to have horrid vivid nightmares. Where are all the sexual dreams I used to have with my son? I was looking forward to that part of pg. Sure beats the nightmares, I wake up so upset and terrified! 

On a good note I booked an holiday yesterday. I've been itching to book a ski hol but ladies on here reminded me it's madness trying to ski with such a new baby so settled on feurtoventura in may for a week. We can all enjoy that even baby will be able to go in the pool and she will have had immunisations by then. Much more sensible ;-) x


----------



## millward329

Disney I'm confused. It could be baby brain or the mere one and a half hours sleep I got last night but I can't think what I posted to you. I don't know much about thanksgiving and have never been to the states actually though would love to. Happy Thanksgiving to all you Americans though x


----------



## emilyp83

Thank goodness I'm not the only one who's had a terrible nights sleep! Baby seemed to be wriggling all night and OH thought it was brilliant how he could see knees and elbows and goodness knows what else sticking out of my bump. For mummy it was very very very uncomfy though. So I've woken up with pain in my back, my hips and all down my legs. Just trying to think it's not for much longer. We'll all just have to have naptime later.


----------



## naomicourt

I didn't get much sleep either. :( From tossing and turning trying to get comfy, to going to the toilet to relieve my poor bladder that gets a pounding and settling my daughter who has her molars cutting through! :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## naomicourt

Oooh it's a full moon tomorrow. I wonder if there will be lots of November sparklers & December dreamers going into labour! A full moon is supposed to effect your waters.


----------



## LittleMrs

hodbert said:


> Lol yes v true, although I don't think I'll be saying that when I'm trying to get her out!




sar35 said:


> up at silly oclock again.............starving! had my breakfast so i'll be even hungrier by 10am. My feet are swollen,my toes look like monkey nuts lol! anyone else have swollen feet/toes?
> have a lovely weekend all x




naomicourt said:


> Oooh it's a full moon tomorrow. I wonder if there will be lots of November sparklers & December dreamers going into labour! A full moon is supposed to effect your waters.

Hodbert, lol. Don't think we'll be counting our blessings during labour whatever the size. Lol.

I laid awake virtually all night with my stomach rumbling and LO kicking away. She's been so inactive the last few weeks, more shuffling than full-on kicking but she must've moved because she's been really going for it the last 3 days. Sleep is definitely a thing of the past. 

Naomi, fingers crossed it doesn't effect any of us jellybeans.


----------



## jms895

Ohhh yes! I remember reading about the full moon Naomi! Lets see!

Hope you get some sleep tonight!

I am going shopping, walking dog and then baking some cookies or scones :)

No no no cleaning today!


----------



## LittleMrs

Feeling a little worried - I've been needing to pee like 3x more than normal and my bump has seemed to move down pretty much overnight. Starting to panic about early labour - I'm just panicking, aren't I? It'll be fine?


----------



## Jolene

LittleMrs, I didn't have the dropped bump but last week Friday I was running to the loo every time I got up, I went over 20 times that day and I haven't had it that bad since. Why don't you have a ticker? How far are you?


----------



## LittleMrs

:blush: I don't have a ticker because I couldn't figure out how to put it on my profile. Similar with the avatar :blush:

I'm 33 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## emilyp83

LittleMrs - dont worry, my bump has dropped too and it doesn't seem to have moved anything on any further. Just means I now wee all the time!

Is it weird of me to be very excited over the fact my nipples leaked a bit this morning! I even rang OH to tell him!


----------



## emilyp83

Just noticed you're in Derbyshire, whereabouts are you? We moved up from there earlier this year...


----------



## LittleMrs

emilyp83 said:


> LittleMrs - dont worry, my bump has dropped too and it doesn't seem to have moved anything on any further. Just means I now wee all the time!
> 
> Is it weird of me to be very excited over the fact my nipples leaked a bit this morning! I even rang OH to tell him!

I would've been excited too. I haven't had that yet:nope:



emilyp83 said:


> Just noticed you're in Derbyshire, whereabouts are you? We moved up from there earlier this year...

We're in Chesterfield. Whereabouts are you from?


----------



## emilyp83

Used to live near Belper but have come home to York now to be closer to mum and dad.


----------



## LittleMrs

Can understand that, it's one of the reasons I've stayed here; to be close to family. 

We've just put up the cot in the baby's room and started organising where things go. Particularly good because it means the big piles of baby stuff that are cluttering up practically every room can now be moved so I can start tidying properly instead of just moving things in and out of rooms.


----------



## emilyp83

Well I don't think the cot will be happening today :( Just spoke to him and his new xbox game has come so he wants to play on that when he gets home. I dont think I can wait much longer but there's no way I can do it myself. I've done the cot top changer and that was enough to start my pains again!! I'm useless at the moment!!


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm so thankful that our xbox has gone now. I couldn't have coped with doing all the housework because 'i forgot' or 'i didn't have time' (both codes for 'i spent the day on the xbox') plus having to prepare for the baby and eventually taking care of the baby, the house and the OH while working full time! I would have snapped. Much respect to all the xbox widows in the world. If only Microsoft knew the direct impact that they've had on disrupting domestic life (they'd prob think they'd done a good job lol).


----------



## tinkerbellfan

not been on for so long (couldnt sign in for some reason :( ) but back now to see so many new names and some familiar ones cant believe im already 31weeks think we are ready for our little boy just me to get packed and organised now being a 1st time mum to be not a clue what i need to pack in a bag lol babys bag is packed and ready by cot though so im getting there hope your all doing well xx


----------



## millward329

Emily I get excited about leaky nipples too, I quite like the sticky patches on my pj top as it happens mostly at night : )


----------



## hodbert

Hey Girls! Finally did get off to sleep, but well after midnight and was of course up a million times to pee!!! Have sent hubby out for a maccys breakfast for me this morn to compensate :haha:



jojo-m said:


> Looks like none of us are sleeping much! I been tossing and turning lots, I slept a few hours just to have horrid vivid nightmares. Where are all the sexual dreams I used to have with my son? I was looking forward to that part of pg. Sure beats the nightmares, I wake up so upset and terrified!
> 
> On a good note I booked an holiday yesterday. I've been itching to book a ski hol but ladies on here reminded me it's madness trying to ski with such a new baby so settled on feurtoventura in may for a week. We can all enjoy that even baby will be able to go in the pool and she will have had immunisations by then. Much more sensible ;-) x

Ooh exciting about booking ur hol, sounds lovely! As we are in USA most of our hols are used up going back to UK for visits so feels like we havent had a proper hol in forever!



LittleMrs said:


> Feeling a little worried - I've been needing to pee like 3x more than normal and my bump has seemed to move down pretty much overnight. Starting to panic about early labour - I'm just panicking, aren't I? It'll be fine?

I've been peeing LOADS lately, even more than I already was! I've seen quite a few ppl comment around 34/35 weeks that their bumps have dropped (not sure how far along u r but u cant be far off that), so don't worry :hugs:



emilyp83 said:


> Well I don't think the cot will be happening today :( Just spoke to him and his new xbox game has come so he wants to play on that when he gets home. I dont think I can wait much longer but there's no way I can do it myself. I've done the cot top changer and that was enough to start my pains again!! I'm useless at the moment!!

My hubby ordered Balck Ops ages ago buthas to get it sent over from UK as his xbox is from there so its taken ages to arrive. He has literally just walked in with it, thats him done for the rest of the day! :nope:



millward329 said:


> Disney I'm confused. It could be baby brain or the mere one and a half hours sleep I got last night but I can't think what I posted to you. I don't know much about thanksgiving and have never been to the states actually though would love to. Happy Thanksgiving to all you Americans though x

Millward, I think Disney may have been asking me?

Anyway, off to chow down on my mcmuffin, hope u r all good! xxx


----------



## Disneydancr

millward329 said:


> Disney I'm confused. It could be baby brain or the mere one and a half hours sleep I got last night but I can't think what I posted to you. I don't know much about thanksgiving and have never been to the states actually though would love to. Happy Thanksgiving to all you Americans though x

lol millward... sorry, i meant hodbert. Guess it was MY baby brain



emilyp83 said:


> LittleMrs - dont worry, my bump has dropped too and it doesn't seem to have moved anything on any further. Just means I now wee all the time!
> 
> Is it weird of me to be very excited over the fact my nipples leaked a bit this morning! I even rang OH to tell him!

Not at all weird. I remember when mine started leaking. I was so excited!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hope everyone is well... have been out and about quite a bit so have just been lurking mostly... 

Yesterday I made the mistake of trying to start Christmas shopping... After about an hour I'd had enough. My bump was dragging, my pelvis was falling apart and my patience was wafer thin... 

and after 3 hours all I ended up with was some nighties for me for labour from Primark!! 

I then came home and did the majority online!! Why I didn't do that to begin with I don't know!!! 

Basically if I can't buy a present online from now on I'm just not getting it!! 
Hope all is well!! How's your Xmas prep going? I'm also buying all present for birthdays in Jan and Feb so don't have to worry about it for when Falcon is here.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Disneydancr said:


> emilyp83 said:
> 
> 
> LittleMrs - dont worry, my bump has dropped too and it doesn't seem to have moved anything on any further. Just means I now wee all the time!
> 
> Is it weird of me to be very excited over the fact my nipples leaked a bit this morning! I even rang OH to tell him!
> 
> Not at all weird. I remember when mine started leaking. I was so excited!Click to expand...

Mine aren't leaking!! Should I be worried? xx


----------



## Jolene

Don't worry Beccy, mine didn't with my first and I had more than enough milk when he was born. This time round it started leaking at 20 odd weeks. 

Hodbert, I pity you. Call of Duty should never be allowed into a home, lol. My DH gets together with a whole lot of guys and they link their PC's up and play LAN. My son is now into it too :(


----------



## beccybobeccy

Jolene said:


> Don't worry Beccy, mine didn't with my first and I had more than enough milk when he was born. This time round it started leaking at 20 odd weeks.
> 
> Hodbert, I pity you. Call of Duty should never be allowed into a home, lol. My DH gets together with a whole lot of guys and they link their PC's up and play LAN. My son is now into it too :(

What the heck is it with these boys and THAT game!!

I just don't get it...I swear OH is going to figure out a way to play and hold baby at the same time... lol:nope:


----------



## hodbert

Lol well he works hard all week and I don't work and its his only time with his mates in the UK, so I don't begrudge it too much. Plus the time difference means he generally plays it when I'm sleeping (he gets up mega early), so it doesnt affect me too much. Besides, I have you ladies!

Disney - not being from the UK we don't celebrate Thanksgiving, but are having a couple over, one of which is American, to celebrate. I'm looking forward to it, it being our first, and probably last as we should be home next year. Is there any traditions I should be aware of?


----------



## LittleMrs

Hodbert - if you get a recipe for pumpkin pie can I have it? Lol. I tried to make one but all the ones I can find ask for canned pumpkin puree or pumpkin pie spice mix and (as you know) we don't get either of those in the UK.


----------



## Disneydancr

beccybobeccy said:


> Disneydancr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyp83 said:
> 
> 
> LittleMrs - dont worry, my bump has dropped too and it doesn't seem to have moved anything on any further. Just means I now wee all the time!
> 
> Is it weird of me to be very excited over the fact my nipples leaked a bit this morning! I even rang OH to tell him!
> 
> Not at all weird. I remember when mine started leaking. I was so excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine aren't leaking!! Should I be worried? xxClick to expand...

Nope, don't worry! Different people start at different times, I've read. People were actually astonished as this is my first pregnancy and I started around 21 weeks or so... (I know, the number keeps changing, but I don't remember exactly:blush:)



hodbert said:


> Lol well he works hard all week and I don't work and its his only time with his mates in the UK, so I don't begrudge it too much. Plus the time difference means he generally plays it when I'm sleeping (he gets up mega early), so it doesnt affect me too much. Besides, I have you ladies!
> 
> Disney - not being from the UK we don't celebrate Thanksgiving, but are having a couple over, one of which is American, to celebrate. I'm looking forward to it, it being our first, and probably last as we should be home next year. Is there any traditions I should be aware of?

I don't think there's any traditions, per se, to be aware of... but be careful to have any and all ingredients/snacks/drinks/napkins etc. before Thursday, as many stores close early or do not open at all that day! Also, there are great sales (at department stores especially) the day after Thanksgiving where you can find some great bargains, and stores will open as early as 4am that day, but it's not called "Black Friday" for nothing. I wouldn't go NEAR a mall that day, as it becomes an absolute madhouse!



LittleMrs said:


> Hodbert - if you get a recipe for pumpkin pie can I have it? Lol. I tried to make one but all the ones I can find ask for canned pumpkin puree or pumpkin pie spice mix and (as you know) we don't get either of those in the UK.

Let me get a great recipe for you- I've been known to make a great pumpkin pie... just don't really have the energy to dig the recipe up at the mo'. also, I saw your earlier post about not knowing how to post a ticker, so I'll put together a set of instructions with pictures to help you and any other lady having trouble out... again a bit later.:blush: for now, I don't know if it helps, but click on one of our tickers, and copy your code. Then come back here, click user CP, edit signature, and paste your code in that box. should work. let me know if you need more help.


I am still feeling a bit ill today, but loads better than earlier this week. I think I'm going to try and venture a trip to the store... hopefully I can make the walk there and back. It shouldn't be too bad, even though I walk there due to no car, since it's only half a block away and I have a personal shopping cart so I don't have to carry the groceries that distance; the worst part will be getting the groceries up 2 flights of stairs (we live on the 3rd floor of our complex that doesn't have an elevator). Wish me luck!


----------



## LittleMrs

Did i do it?


----------



## Disneydancr

it didn't show, but make sure that at the bottom when you reply, "show your signature" is checked. try again.


----------



## LittleMrs

Tada!!!!


----------



## Disneydancr

see? there you go!


----------



## Jolene

Oh well done LittleMrs. I see you got it right :dance:


----------



## smiffy85

Morning ladies. Slept a tiny bit longer today- from 11pm until 6:10am. Also managed to doze and not get out of bed till 7 yay. OH was awake too so didn't feel too lonely like yesterday morning!!

Went to see harry potter yesterday with a friend from uni. I quite enjoyed it which hasn't happened with the films before as I tend to sit there saying thats not in the book etc etc lol! But this one was ok and mostly true to the book I thought. My little fella insisted on wiggling around lots tho although that could have been the amount of opal fruits I stuffed in my face lol :haha: He keeps stretching up towards my ribs now and it just feels like my lungs are shrinking!!! 

Off to the in laws for sunday dinner today and then to our second antenatal class tonight which is apparently about birth positions?!? Anyone already thought which position they might like to try out??! 

xxxxx


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> emilyp83 said:
> 
> 
> LittleMrs - dont worry, my bump has dropped too and it doesn't seem to have moved anything on any further. Just means I now wee all the time!
> 
> Is it weird of me to be very excited over the fact my nipples leaked a bit this morning! I even rang OH to tell him!
> 
> I would've been excited too. I haven't had that yet:nope:
> 
> 
> 
> emilyp83 said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed you're in Derbyshire, whereabouts are you? We moved up from there earlier this year...Click to expand...
> 
> We're in Chesterfield. Whereabouts are you from?Click to expand...

I am in Warsop :) xx


----------



## emilyp83

Good morning girlies. Managed to get a bit more sleep last night but being the neurotic pregnant woman I am this has made me panic that I'm not feeling enough movements!! Think baby is just having a quiet morning but I have felt a few little wriggles so not in a blind panic just yet. I've also noticed my knickers are a bit wet this morning but that could just be because of baby sitting on my bladder.

The posts about Call of Duty made me laugh. It is Black Ops that OH has just got too. With the other CoD ones he has literally played them non stop until he's finished them each time. I just don't understand how anyone can do the same thing for so long! Fortunately we don't have the XBox Live thingy so he can't play online or I don't think he'd ever be off it.

Well I better go get some housework done. OH is back from work about 4 so keep your fingers crossed he might do the cot later. I'm not holding my breath though!!


----------



## emilyp83

jms895 said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyp83 said:
> 
> 
> LittleMrs - dont worry, my bump has dropped too and it doesn't seem to have moved anything on any further. Just means I now wee all the time!
> 
> Is it weird of me to be very excited over the fact my nipples leaked a bit this morning! I even rang OH to tell him!
> 
> I would've been excited too. I haven't had that yet:nope:
> 
> 
> 
> emilyp83 said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed you're in Derbyshire, whereabouts are you? We moved up from there earlier this year...Click to expand...
> 
> We're in Chesterfield. Whereabouts are you from?Click to expand...
> 
> I am in Warsop :) xxClick to expand...

We looked at a house in Church Warsop last year! We were going to move over that way and looked at loads over there but never quite found what we wanted.


----------



## jms895

So we had a shocking night, Caine coughing, phone call at 1am Andy grandad died :(

And I thought I was in labour :( pains every 5 mins for about 3 hours :dohh: bad enough to keep me awake but not painful enough for me to go hospital, figured it must have been really bad hicks, it was horrible. Am so knackered!


----------



## LittleMrs

Yay. That's pretty close isn't it? But I get confused between warsop and Worksop. 

Smiffy, it'll be interesting to find out about birth positions but I figured I probably wouldn't be able to decide until I was actually in labour and could feel what felt most natural.


----------



## emilyp83

I was really disappointed with the NHS antenatal physio class which I thought was going to give me some birth positions. I didn't really learn anything at all, she just said we should be doing some exercises to keep pelvic floor and abs strong (bit late for some of the ladies who were already 35+ weeks) and then said a little bit about massage. Not really anything about birthing positions.

For the last couple of days though when I get pains I tend to lie over my gym ball and sort of rock it either backwards and forwards or side to side and that seems to ease the pains a bit and I think its a good position for birthing as well because the pelvis is quite open.


----------



## sar35

JMS i was the same, tightnings every 3mins (like last time) for about 3hours, wasnt sure what to do, now it feels like ive been punched in the stomach and winded! Does that mean baby has changed position? Oh and the palpatations too!


----------



## LittleMrs

I was woken up by major pains twice in the night. In the end though (TMI alert) it was really badly trapped gas. lol.


----------



## Mom 2B

Ok so today I am officaially 30 weeks. I kinda freaked out a little. For some reason I thought i was only turning 29 weeks!!!!! This now means I have 8 weeks til baby is here. AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! And I still have not talked to OH about the name issue. But I swear today is the day. SIL is coming over and said she would help me bring it up as for some reason Im too chicken. I know its going to hurt his feelings but I really just dont like the name he has picked. I actually sat last night waiting for him to come home from a friends house planning exactly how I was giong to bring it up.....but of course i chickened out yet again. I even cried for a bit because i just couldn't bring myself to say anything. Sure hope today goes well.
Hope all you ladies are having a wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well.

As for birth positions I like the idea of delivering on all fours if I can avoid an epi that is.

Has anyone heard fr angelblue and how her and the twins are doing?

Been having loads of pressure down low this week-end - hope that means :baby: is settling in nicely to heads down!

33 weeks for me tomorrow!


----------



## emilyp83

Woohoo! My lovely mum and dad have come over and put the cot together for me! Only slight problem is it seems to have been cut wrongly and the base is wonky so I'll have to call them tomorrow. Not really what I was expecting from mamas and papas I have to say :(


----------



## Jolene

Jms, sorry about the death in your family :hugs: How scary to think those contractions could have actually been the real deal. Soon that is what we're going to be talking about on this thread. One after the other going into labour :wacko: As long as it's not me, baby mustn't think she's coming before my caesar date!!!!

Emily, hope you get your cot sorted out soon

My LO has really been on the go today which I've really enjoyed experiencing. She seems to be all over the place, she's going to be an olympic swimmer by the time she comes outta there, lol.


----------



## millward329

Hi Emily, the little wriggles and wetness seems very similar to what happened to me last weeks and it all turned out fine. I put it down to the fact that he had really tucked himself into my pelvis and definately on the bladder! :baby:

JMS sorry to hear your sad news and that you've been in pain :flower: Not had any BH myself - just very mild crampy twinges

About birth positions I think I'll be signing up to the whatever works the best philosophy. Going to do something a bit random now...try to play my euphonium with a 32 week bump. Yay BoBeccy we made it to 32 weeks! :happydance: Wonder what the little man will make of the vibrations of a hulking great brass instrument playing carols to him?


----------



## LittleMrs

Ok, I'm dumb, what's an euphonium?


----------



## millward329

like a tuba : )


----------



## smiffy85

:hugs: jms! Hope your ok and the family are coping ok with grandad passing away.

I'm originally from worksop!! Can't remember who mentioned it now lol!

Had a lovely dinner with OH's family and now having 5 mins before heading out to antenatal class. Beats waiting round on a sunday night for monday morning to come lol! Just pumped up my gym ball too so had a little bounce. Its not as big as the one I borrowed from antenatal class but will do the job!

xxx


----------



## naomicourt

Not a good day for me. :( had a contraction in the shower this morning and ever since have had a really painful tight bump which doesn't seem to be shifting whatever I do! :( I'm not sure if baby is being pushed down in my pelvis as it feels very sore down below as well. I hope it eases tomorrow.

I went to see my parents this afternoon and was a bit annoyed actually as the first thing they said was my goodness you are huge! Get the camera! It made me feel like some kind of freak show. :(


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> Not a good day for me. :( had a contraction in the shower this morning and ever since have had a really painful tight bump which doesn't seem to be shifting whatever I do! :( I'm not sure if baby is being pushed down in my pelvis as it feels very sore down below as well. I hope it eases tomorrow.
> 
> I went to see my parents this afternoon and was a bit annoyed actually as the first thing they said was my goodness you are huge! Get the camera! It made me feel like some kind of freak show. :(

awww :hugs: when do you go back to mw, she can tell you where baby is or maybe ring her, hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## naomicourt

sar35 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Not a good day for me. :( had a contraction in the shower this morning and ever since have had a really painful tight bump which doesn't seem to be shifting whatever I do! :( I'm not sure if baby is being pushed down in my pelvis as it feels very sore down below as well. I hope it eases tomorrow.
> 
> I went to see my parents this afternoon and was a bit annoyed actually as the first thing they said was my goodness you are huge! Get the camera! It made me feel like some kind of freak show. :(
> 
> awww :hugs: when do you go back to mw, she can tell you where baby is or maybe ring her, hope you get some relief soon!Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I have got an appointment on Wednesday. If it's no better tomorrow then I will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## jms895

sar35 said:


> JMS i was the same, tightnings every 3mins (like last time) for about 3hours, wasnt sure what to do, now it feels like ive been punched in the stomach and winded! Does that mean baby has changed position? Oh and the palpatations too!

Am getting them again now, and the palpitations yes HATE IT its horrible. Think I have an irritable uterus again, had this with Caine., Knackered now and know its gonna keep me up all night again :(


----------



## jms895

Happy 30 weeks Mom2B


----------



## sar35

jms sorry about the sad news x


----------



## Mom 2B

So the name debate has finally started! OH didn't freak out or anything. I dont really know why i was so afraid to tell him I dont like the name he picked. He doesn't like my name choice but ill get over it....lol He mentioned another name he likes but I dont. So im at square one...making lists and showing him. Im excited. he did like one of the names on my list but its not a top 5 choice of mine. But atleast we have one we agree on!!!!!


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls! Had a reasonable night's sleep last night and felt a bit better this morning, had horrible dreams about my doggy though :( Just dusted and done some filing and my hip is killing me now! I'm so rubbish! Hubby had to do vacuuming and will have to clean baths for me, after he's played on COD a bit of course! :dohh:



jms895 said:


> So we had a shocking night, Caine coughing, phone call at 1am Andy grandad died :(
> 
> And I thought I was in labour :( pains every 5 mins for about 3 hours :dohh: bad enough to keep me awake but not painful enough for me to go hospital, figured it must have been really bad hicks, it was horrible. Am so knackered!

Sorry you had such a bad night hun, and sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs:



Jolene said:


> Jms, sorry about the death in your family :hugs: How scary to think those contractions could have actually been the real deal. Soon that is what we're going to be talking about on this thread. One after the other going into labour :wacko: As long as it's not me, baby mustn't think she's coming before my caesar date!!!!

The december dreamers thread is starting to get all about births now! They've had 10 I think so far!



naomicourt said:


> Not a good day for me. :( had a contraction in the shower this morning and ever since have had a really painful tight bump which doesn't seem to be shifting whatever I do! :( I'm not sure if baby is being pushed down in my pelvis as it feels very sore down below as well. I hope it eases tomorrow.
> 
> I went to see my parents this afternoon and was a bit annoyed actually as the first thing they said was my goodness you are huge! Get the camera! It made me feel like some kind of freak show. :(

Naomi, sorry you've not had a good day :nope: I'm getting quite uncomfy down there now and feeling a lot of pressure and pains. Bump is really firm now too.



Mom 2B said:


> So the name debate has finally started! OH didn't freak out or anything. I dont really know why i was so afraid to tell him I dont like the name he picked. He doesn't like my name choice but ill get over it....lol He mentioned another name he likes but I dont. So im at square one...making lists and showing him. Im excited. he did like one of the names on my list but its not a top 5 choice of mine. But atleast we have one we agree on!!!!!

Mom 2B glad OH was ok about your feelings on the name. I'm sure he wouldnt want your LO to be called something you didnt like so glad you spoek to him. And now the fun begins on choosing a name! We have a shortlist, but I'm one for picking a name when I see her so OH refuses to make a final decision until she's born as he knows I'm likely to change my mind!

Supposed to be packing my hospital bag today but for some reason i just cant be bothered. :dohh: OH is also supposed to be trying the car seat in the car, but alas the xbox has won!


----------



## jms895

Damn the Xbox! :rofl:


----------



## millward329

meh where did all those stretchies come from? Just spotted them all in the mirror!


----------



## hodbert

Boo for stretchies! I made it all this time then the other day hubby very kindly spotted some for me. Cranking up the bio oil!!

I'm hungry....what to eat....


----------



## sar35

Im up at stupid o'clock again, starving! Feels like im back in 1st tri, hungry then can't eat or can't face dinner then half an hour later im hungry again.
Don't eat properly during the day but I think thats cos my body clock is messed up.
Got hospital appt tomorrow, trying not to get my hopes up but im hoping things have moved as I'm sure baby has changed position... we'll see!

JMS and Naomi, how are you today, how is everyone else today ?


----------



## LittleMrs

Woke up at 6am after not getting to sleep until after half 1. Off to work an a literacy meeting tonight. The problem with joining additional activities at work is it's like the flamin' mafia - you just can't get out once you're in. Going to speak to my head of dept and see if I can take a sabbatical from the literacy working group until after mat leave. However, in the classic style of the woman who has had such gems to share as 'you'll have plenty of time to sleep when you're on leave' and 'can I have an additional 20 page report from you by December 6th' I'm thinking this will just be a further exercise in futility. Wish me luck (and patience).


----------



## hodbert

Nearly midnight and I can't sleep, dammit! Was falling asleep on the sofa at 9pm, but the minute I go to bed I'm wide awake! That and for some reason I get mega thirsty in bed, which means I constantly need to loo! Ok baby, you've got 2 more weeks then its out time!!


----------



## sar35

hodbert said:


> Nearly midnight and I can't sleep, dammit! Was falling asleep on the sofa at 9pm, but the minute I go to bed I'm wide awake! That and for some reason I get mega thirsty in bed, which means I constantly need to loo! Ok baby, you've got 2 more weeks then its out time!!

lol then you will have even less sleep :hugs:

Had my first hormonal outburst today:blush: im so annoyed, my son is 15 and has special needs so gets a taxi to school with a guide (escort), they park outside my house on a main road and there is enough room for cars to go around them, also there are double yellow lines they could park on out of the way. The guide starts heckling at us to hurry up and the driver toots his horn. He is usually just putting his shoes on and the most they have to wait is up to 1-2mins, not even that long, he is normally at the door ready and waiting and she sits on her fat arse in the back of the taxi shouting at him to hurry up, how much faster does she want him to be ffs! I did shout at them to eff off this morning:blush: cos i was so annoyed and ive sent the driver a fairly polite but to the point text. Wonder what the response will be! Its been winding me up for ages and ages now, im glad i said something as i would be mad all day.
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> Woke up at 6am after not getting to sleep until after half 1. Off to work an a literacy meeting tonight. The problem with joining additional activities at work is it's like the flamin' mafia - you just can't get out once you're in. Going to speak to my head of dept and see if I can take a sabbatical from the literacy working group until after mat leave. However, in the classic style of the woman who has had such gems to share as 'you'll have plenty of time to sleep when you're on leave' and 'can I have an additional 20 page report from you by December 6th' I'm thinking this will just be a further exercise in futility. Wish me luck (and patience).

good luck !


----------



## naomicourt

sar35 said:


> Im up at stupid o'clock again, starving! Feels like im back in 1st tri, hungry then can't eat or can't face dinner then half an hour later im hungry again.
> Don't eat properly during the day but I think thats cos my body clock is messed up.
> Got hospital appt tomorrow, trying not to get my hopes up but im hoping things have moved as I'm sure baby has changed position... we'll see!
> 
> JMS and Naomi, how are you today, how is everyone else today ?

I hope your appointment goes well. 

I actually got quite a good nights sleep and the tightenings went away once I was laying on my side in bed. Now I am up and moving about they are slowly coming back. :( I have got to walk to the shop soon as well as we have no bread for lunch. I really can't face it!




LittleMrs said:


> Woke up at 6am after not getting to sleep until after half 1. Off to work an a literacy meeting tonight. The problem with joining additional activities at work is it's like the flamin' mafia - you just can't get out once you're in. Going to speak to my head of dept and see if I can take a sabbatical from the literacy working group until after mat leave. However, in the classic style of the woman who has had such gems to share as 'you'll have plenty of time to sleep when you're on leave' and 'can I have an additional 20 page report from you by December 6th' I'm thinking this will just be a further exercise in futility. Wish me luck (and patience).


Good luck hun. x



hodbert said:


> Nearly midnight and I can't sleep, dammit! Was falling asleep on the sofa at 9pm, but the minute I go to bed I'm wide awake! That and for some reason I get mega thirsty in bed, which means I constantly need to loo! Ok baby, you've got 2 more weeks then its out time!!


Aww I know how you feel hun. I have had enough now.I can't wait to be comfortable in bed again, actually I can't wait to be comfortable per se! I think every part of my body aches now. :wacko:


Has anybody else got any appointments coming up? I have got my appointment with consultant on Wednesday. I can't wait to speak to him about everything and hopefully find out if baby is engaged yet.


----------



## jms895

Sar thanks for asking, today i was also up at 5am! Am sick of the no sleep malarky now! Then baby comes and you still get no sleep :rofl:

Have a bit of the runs today, am sure baby is gonna come early :wacko:

How is everyone else?


----------



## sar35

oooooooooooh errrrrr so many pains and things, its scary isnt it, our babies can come at any time cant they!


----------



## emilyp83

Grrrrrr! Not a happy bunny this morning. Have dragged myself out of bed after another crappy nights sleep interrupted by baby wriggling, BHs and OH snoring! I have however come up with an ingenious way of stopping him snoring and benefiting myself at the same time. I have to keep him on his side coz he snores if he rolls onto his back so I just use him as a pillow behind my back which also stops me rolling into an uncomfy position and also gives me loads of room for pillows between my knees and under my bump. Result!!!

Well after dragging myself downstairs I find he has used the rest of the milk so no cup of tea for me :(

Feel very hormonal, weepy and tired today. Might just curl up on the sofa and watch junk on tv.....

I'm looking forward to my appointment with the consultant and scan on wednesday though. Will be nice to see baby bump again and put my mind at rest that everything is ok still.

Have a good day everyone xxxxx


----------



## millward329

Good luck Tracy

Totally get the lack of sleep business, maybe it's not just the emotional stress after all with so many of us not sleeping. I'm well tired but got antenatal this afternoon.


----------



## LittleMrs

Yup, am so sick of lack of sleep. Emily, sometimes no milk is all it takes to make me cry for hours.

Been told I can leave the literacy group. Woo hoo. X


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> Yup, am so sick of lack of sleep. Emily, sometimes no milk is all it takes to make me cry for hours.
> 
> Been told I can leave the literacy group. Woo hoo. X

:happydance:


----------



## Mom 2B

emilyp83 said:


> Grrrrrr! Not a happy bunny this morning. Have dragged myself out of bed after another crappy nights sleep interrupted by baby wriggling, BHs and OH snoring! I have however come up with an ingenious way of stopping him snoring and benefiting myself at the same time. I have to keep him on his side coz he snores if he rolls onto his back so I just use him as a pillow behind my back which also stops me rolling into an uncomfy position and also gives me loads of room for pillows between my knees and under my bump. Result!!!
> 
> Well after dragging myself downstairs I find he has used the rest of the milk so no cup of tea for me :(
> 
> Feel very hormonal, weepy and tired today. Might just curl up on the sofa and watch junk on tv.....
> 
> I'm looking forward to my appointment with the consultant and scan on wednesday though. Will be nice to see baby bump again and put my mind at rest that everything is ok still.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xxxxx

My OH is the same way if he sleeps on his back! LOL 
I had some great sleep last night for a change. Only woke up once at 5am to pee and my 2 yr old slept til 9am. That 1 hour of extra sleep is a god send sometimes!!!!!!! I didn't even hear OH get up this morning so he must have been extra careful not to wake us up today! yay.

I have my growth u/s in 3 weeks! I wish it were today as im still quite a bit concerned about my weight gain and having IUGR again. But according to belly pics im getting big, im even bigger than i was when I had my 2 yr old so hope that means my little boy is growing good. but there isn't anything i can do about it anyways if he does decided to be like his sister and stop growing after 28 ish weeks.

Hope everyones appts go good this week!!! and try to nap ladies


----------



## abstersmum

i am still having weekly blood tests and consultant appointments but they now think the problem with my liver is linked to antibiotics i had, hopefully i can stop the blood tests soon and can go back to being normal. going to try and find a decent supportive nursing bra at some point this week as my boobs are now huge


----------



## millward329

Ooh let me know if you find any in H cup abstersmum....Lancaster is rubbish

Had antenatal class this afternoon and feeling quite weepy because the health visitor was talking about how hard it will be but everyone else had support with them and it really brought it home to me that I'm going to be on my own. I'm also embarrased because I asked the contraception lady about getting an STD test having found out that the Dad had slept around before me. I was a virgin and feel really upset about having to do that kind of test because I never thought I would have to. Sorry to offload on you ladies but somehow I thought you might cheer me up : (


----------



## smiffy85

LittleMrs said:


> Woke up at 6am after not getting to sleep until after half 1. Off to work an a literacy meeting tonight. The problem with joining additional activities at work is it's like the flamin' mafia - you just can't get out once you're in. Going to speak to my head of dept and see if I can take a sabbatical from the literacy working group until after mat leave. However, in the classic style of the woman who has had such gems to share as 'you'll have plenty of time to sleep when you're on leave' and 'can I have an additional 20 page report from you by December 6th' I'm thinking this will just be a further exercise in futility. Wish me luck (and patience).

I know you have found out you can leave it but I sympathise totally with what you put! I got to work this morning and the foundation stage leader came to see me. She asked if I was ok and I said 'not really' and explained about my lack of sleep over the weekend. She then glossed over that and decided to tell me how her OH kept her awake last night snoring! I just can't talk to her about the pregnancy and how tired I am! Whenever we have met after school to discuss stuff about the classes and children, if I'm uncomfortable or tired and stuff she just doesn't seem to realise. I don't think it's because she doesn't care, just that she doesn't know how to deal with it so ignores it and moves on. In staff meeting tonight I was sat with her and we do get on well but she could see how tired I was and then preceded to ask me to stay after school tomorrow night for a planning meeting! Grrrr! 

Sorry I'm having a rant lol! Part of me wants to throw the towel in now and say enough is enough cos I'm knackered. The other part of me is telling me 'its only 9 days, you can make it'. OH is keen for me to get signed off if I need to. Was teary this morning but don't think monday morning blues helped cos I wasn't too bad once the day got going. I hate feeling like I'm letting people down, especially my teaching assistant who's been so amazing and picking up my slack and also the children. I love being their teacher and they are a lovely class but so demanding! You can't really turn round to a bunch of 4 yr olds and say 'I'm really really tired so can you all just shut up for a bit so I don't have to shout'. Trust me I've tried that and they just don't get it!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jolene

Good for you Millward! It's nothing to be ashamed of if it was your ex that was the scumbag. All you're doing is looking after yourself and baby and that's what matters right now. Who are you having as your birth partner?


----------



## LittleMrs

awwww millward:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I've had STD tests and I've never really slept around - just unlucky in love and (until my lovely husband) never really found anyone who could keep it in their pants (before me or when they were with me to be honest). The fact is that most people who have the tests are responsible people who haven't really put themselves at risk - those people who are irresponsible and probably SHOULD have the tests usually don't think to. 

You can also rest easy on a few accounts - in the UK they test you for certain STDs in your blood tests that you have at your booking in appointment (I know this because they phoned me and told me I had syphillis then phoned again half an hour later to say they were mistaken). I'm fairly certain they test for HIV, syphillis and chlamydia (spelt wrongly). Those are the baddies anyway so you can feel a bit reassured, hopefully. 

You mentioned before that you're going to have the baby on the island your family live on - do you have a sister or your mum who can go to classes with you? My mother would rip my arm off for a chance to get into an antenatal appointment or into the delivery room (and to be fair I think she may be more use in the delivery room than my OH - I love him dearly but he hates to see me in pain and will probably spend the whole labour in tears- wuss). You aren't alone - you may be a 'single parent' but you have a family who care about you and friends and soon you'll have another person who loves you more than anything in the world. You will be fine and a wonderful mummy. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

smiffy85 said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Woke up at 6am after not getting to sleep until after half 1. Off to work an a literacy meeting tonight. The problem with joining additional activities at work is it's like the flamin' mafia - you just can't get out once you're in. Going to speak to my head of dept and see if I can take a sabbatical from the literacy working group until after mat leave. However, in the classic style of the woman who has had such gems to share as 'you'll have plenty of time to sleep when you're on leave' and 'can I have an additional 20 page report from you by December 6th' I'm thinking this will just be a further exercise in futility. Wish me luck (and patience).
> 
> I know you have found out you can leave it but I sympathise totally with what you put! I got to work this morning and the foundation stage leader came to see me. She asked if I was ok and I said 'not really' and explained about my lack of sleep over the weekend. She then glossed over that and decided to tell me how her OH kept her awake last night snoring! I just can't talk to her about the pregnancy and how tired I am! Whenever we have met after school to discuss stuff about the classes and children, if I'm uncomfortable or tired and stuff she just doesn't seem to realise. I don't think it's because she doesn't care, just that she doesn't know how to deal with it so ignores it and moves on. In staff meeting tonight I was sat with her and we do get on well but she could see how tired I was and then preceded to ask me to stay after school tomorrow night for a planning meeting! Grrrr!
> 
> Sorry I'm having a rant lol! Part of me wants to throw the towel in now and say enough is enough cos I'm knackered. The other part of me is telling me 'its only 9 days, you can make it'. OH is keen for me to get signed off if I need to. Was teary this morning but don't think monday morning blues helped cos I wasn't too bad once the day got going. I hate feeling like I'm letting people down, especially my teaching assistant who's been so amazing and picking up my slack and also the children. I love being their teacher and they are a lovely class but so demanding! You can't really turn round to a bunch of 4 yr olds and say 'I'm really really tired so can you all just shut up for a bit so I don't have to shout'. Trust me I've tried that and they just don't get it!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

That totally sucks - don't they just totally take the .......... biscuit? My head of dept wants me to stay on Thurs and talk about what I want my classes to do while I'm off. Willing to bet cash that she asks me to plan the lessons. I know full well that I'm not being replaced, it'll just be a supply who comes in and basically sits with the class so someone will have to do the planning for it but she can take a running jump if she thinks I'm spening my mat leave planning lessons and e-mailing them in. Then again she probably thinks that's all I'll have to do on my 'extended xmas break'. How can two people who work with children be so lacking in empathy and general people skills. I keep getting given extra work too - ever just think 'I can barely walk across a room without needing a lie down - stop giving m extra work!!' ?


Just remember - not long now. Have you got two weeks left or are you staying till xmas? I'm not finishing until 17th Dec. 19 more school get ups and counting. someone please save us from those dedicated women who don't understand how some women can want a job AND a family.


----------



## smiffy85

LittleMrs said:


> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Woke up at 6am after not getting to sleep until after half 1. Off to work an a literacy meeting tonight. The problem with joining additional activities at work is it's like the flamin' mafia - you just can't get out once you're in. Going to speak to my head of dept and see if I can take a sabbatical from the literacy working group until after mat leave. However, in the classic style of the woman who has had such gems to share as 'you'll have plenty of time to sleep when you're on leave' and 'can I have an additional 20 page report from you by December 6th' I'm thinking this will just be a further exercise in futility. Wish me luck (and patience).
> 
> I know you have found out you can leave it but I sympathise totally with what you put! I got to work this morning and the foundation stage leader came to see me. She asked if I was ok and I said 'not really' and explained about my lack of sleep over the weekend. She then glossed over that and decided to tell me how her OH kept her awake last night snoring! I just can't talk to her about the pregnancy and how tired I am! Whenever we have met after school to discuss stuff about the classes and children, if I'm uncomfortable or tired and stuff she just doesn't seem to realise. I don't think it's because she doesn't care, just that she doesn't know how to deal with it so ignores it and moves on. In staff meeting tonight I was sat with her and we do get on well but she could see how tired I was and then preceded to ask me to stay after school tomorrow night for a planning meeting! Grrrr!
> 
> Sorry I'm having a rant lol! Part of me wants to throw the towel in now and say enough is enough cos I'm knackered. The other part of me is telling me 'its only 9 days, you can make it'. OH is keen for me to get signed off if I need to. Was teary this morning but don't think monday morning blues helped cos I wasn't too bad once the day got going. I hate feeling like I'm letting people down, especially my teaching assistant who's been so amazing and picking up my slack and also the children. I love being their teacher and they are a lovely class but so demanding! You can't really turn round to a bunch of 4 yr olds and say 'I'm really really tired so can you all just shut up for a bit so I don't have to shout'. Trust me I've tried that and they just don't get it!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> That totally sucks - don't they just totally take the .......... biscuit? My head of dept wants me to stay on Thurs and talk about what I want my classes to do while I'm off. Willing to bet cash that she asks me to plan the lessons. I know full well that I'm not being replaced, it'll just be a supply who comes in and basically sits with the class so someone will have to do the planning for it but she can take a running jump if she thinks I'm spening my mat leave planning lessons and e-mailing them in. Then again she probably thinks that's all I'll have to do on my 'extended xmas break'. How can two people who work with children be so lacking in empathy and general people skills. I keep getting given extra work too - ever just think 'I can barely walk across a room without needing a lie down - stop giving m extra work!!' ?
> 
> 
> Just remember - not long now. Have you got two weeks left or are you staying till xmas? I'm not finishing until 17th Dec. 19 more school get ups and counting. someone please save us from those dedicated women who don't understand how some women can want a job AND a family.Click to expand...

I finish next friday. And yeah the walking across the room thing :haha: I have to stay seated most of the day. Luckily like I said my TA is awesome even though shes a lot older than me and has back trouble. She has carried me these last few weeks bless her. Gonna get her a big bunch of flowers when I finish. 

Is 17th your school closing day? Ours doesn't finish till 23rd!!! Crazy times and I'm just glad I'll be out of there by then!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## millward329

Thanks Jolene and Tracy, that is reassuring to me. I'm thinking of asking a friend to come to the next antenatal as they'll be all done by the time I go home. My foster-mum is going to come and labour with me and she'll be great. It's more thinking about no sleep and feeding through the night on my own and that when I get back there will be no-one to give the baby to when he is crying and I'm frazzled. 

Leanne sorry you are finding it hard.....totally understand and think your line manager is being unfair. I guess you are the only one who knows if you can keep going for 9 more days or not, but you are right the children are relentless. It will be fine for them if you have to go off sick and I'm sure your lovely TA would encourage you to do that if she knew how much you were struggling. Is there any way you can tell your line manager that you need her support if she wants you there till next week Friday? It may get her to ease off on the demands at least. Good luck and do give your health and wellbeing some careful thought x


----------



## smiffy85

millward329 said:


> Thanks Jolene and Tracy, that is reassuring to me. I'm thinking of asking a friend to come to the next antenatal as they'll be all done by the time I go home. My foster-mum is going to come and labour with me and she'll be great. It's more thinking about no sleep and feeding through the night on my own and that when I get back there will be no-one to give the baby to when he is crying and I'm frazzled.
> 
> Leanne sorry you are finding it hard.....totally understand and think your line manager is being unfair. I guess you are the only one who knows if you can keep going for 9 more days or not, but you are right the children are relentless. It will be fine for them if you have to go off sick and I'm sure your lovely TA would encourage you to do that if she knew how much you were struggling. Is there any way you can tell your line manager that you need her support if she wants you there till next week Friday? It may get her to ease off on the demands at least. Good luck and do give your health and wellbeing some careful thought x

Aww thanks for the support hun. I so want to make it in a way lol which is stupid but I think I'm gonna see how I feel after tomorrow. OH is keen for me to ring in sick on wednesday - he has a plan lol - and then see if I feel any better after a day off and take it from there. If I don't then I would book to see the dr on thurs and hoepfully be signed off. My problem is I try and cover up how I feel at work and just keep going so don't want people to think she was ok yesterday, why is she signed off sick now?!? I just worry too much about what other people think!!!

On a lighter note I've been doing some lurking lol. Had a peep at dec dreamers and they have got babies already which means its our turn soon!!! Also had a sneak into the july beach bumps lol! Babies due in JULY!!!!! Doesn't seem like 2 mins since I announced my pregnancy. On their front page they have their real names next to their screen name and due date which is good I thought. But don't want naomi to have all that to do now lol! I've been thinking for a while we could do with a post where everyone puts their names on as I always forget who is who!

I'm gonna start one off in another post and I thought if you just quote after a person does their name then we will have them all in one place?!? Might be a tad messy but hey hum.....:blush:


----------



## smiffy85

Smiffy85 = Leanne from Nottingham


----------



## mum2be2011

millward329 said:


> Thanks Jolene and Tracy, that is reassuring to me. I'm thinking of asking a friend to come to the next antenatal as they'll be all done by the time I go home. My foster-mum is going to come and labour with me and she'll be great. It's more thinking about no sleep and feeding through the night on my own and that when I get back there will be no-one to give the baby to when he is crying and I'm frazzled.

Glad to hear you have someone that you can ask to go to next class. It must be awful going when you are on your own. Glad you are close to your foster mum and that she will be with you through labour and delivery. Have you got anyone that can come and help you out after baby is home? Even if it is just for an hour or two to watch baby whilst you get your head down for a bit.

Your situation makes me feel so lucky to have OH with me, you must be a very strong lady to be going through all this alone. :hugs: Susie


----------



## LittleMrs

smiffy85 said:


> Smiffy85 = Leanne from Nottingham

Little Mrs = Tracy from Chesterfield in Derbyshire (classy town - lol)


----------



## millward329

smiffy85 said:


> Smiffy85 = Leanne from Nottingham

Millward329 = Susie from Lancaster


----------



## abstersmum

Millward I have found a shop in Blackpool that is supposed to be fab for bigger bras I'm going to check it out this week and will report back x


----------



## Mom 2B

Mom 2B- Laura from Ontario, Canada. I also posted my name in my signature a while back. Thought it would be easier that way


----------



## LittleMrs

Marks and spencer - I'm wearing a 36H bra as we speak. Or type. 

Susie - I'm sure you'll be a great mum and you'll get through somehow. I have so much respect for you. It's always a difficult decision to end a relationship and you had the guts to do it at a difficult time - sometimes people forget that even when you're the one to end a relationship and even when you're sure it's the right thng to do, you still grieve for the end of it. So:hugs: because you need them at the moment. Just remember how strong you are and how proud your LO is going to be to have such a strong mummy.


----------



## jojo-m

gosh lots to catch up on but bit short of time so have to be a quickie! hugs to those that need it and jms sorry to hear of your loss. 

I feel for all of you that are working full time, I had a nice cushy job managing a vets when I was pg with ds, this time I'm a student nurse so my the moment is at university in theory time, its fell quite nice and think last lecture is dec 14th, it would be hard to imagine working at the moment, seem to only just get by as it is so hope you not got long left ladies!

I'm Jo from Sheffield
x


----------



## hodbert

Hi Girls

Quick post as I am shattered! Didnt sleep til 1.30am in the end and was then woken up by the fire alarm going off throughout the whole building at 4.30am and had to go stand outside for an hour with OH and the dog (who hates alarms of any kind and just kept yapping) until they let us back in. Then upstairs' children were awake so they were running about and banging above our heads until 7am. Not good!

I am Lisa, from Wigan in UK, but living in San Jose, California. My name is in my siggy too as thought it wld be easier that way.

Got our antenatal class tonight although am far too tired for it and then doc appointment in morning. Wonder if baby has engaged yet? :shrug: Sure feels like it, am getting loads of cramps and heavy pulling feelings down that way now.

Sorry you're feeling low Millward, but like the other ladies have said you do have people who care and soon you will have the greatest gift of all, full of love :hugs:


----------



## Fraggles

jojo-m said:


> gosh lots to catch up on but bit short of time so have to be a quickie! hugs to those that need it and jms sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> I feel for all of you that are working full time, I had a nice cushy job managing a vets when I was pg with ds, this time I'm a student nurse so my the moment is at university in theory time, its fell quite nice and think last lecture is dec 14th, it would be hard to imagine working at the moment, seem to only just get by as it is so hope you not got long left ladies!
> 
> I'm Jo from Sheffield
> x


Are you having your baby at Jessops?


----------



## Fraggles

I swear my M&S feeding bras. I find mothercare dont offer enough support and Debenhams have a funny cut out my last baby didnt like. I also like NCT bras, although ive got some new ones that are the wrong size I need to sell :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies! JUst been sorting the rest of the nursery bedding, bouncer and clothes and nappies now just need the newborn toys and play mats out the loft :wohoo:

jms895: Jade from Nottingham :)


----------



## smiffy85

Thought I would post my pics on here! This is me from yesterday at 33 + 6!! Yay! xxx
 



Attached Files:







33 wk pics 002.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 0









33 wk pics 007.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0









33 wk pics 003.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 0









33 wk pics 005.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Wit woooo!! Smiffy.. Sexy leggings!! I love them! And erm excuse me but where is your bum??? I have bum envy. I wish mine was like that!!!! Oohh and I am digging the pink space hopper too.. ;) ( on a serious note - yes I can do it sometimes - go and see the doc and get signed off, sounds like you need a break!! :hugs: )

Oooh.. I am Sam from Leicester but living near Wisbech (whispering that last bit)

I'll be back once i've caught up with the last few pages of gossip!!!


----------



## hodbert

Ooh Smiffy lovely bump! :thumbup: Well ladies, I have pretty much packed my hospital bag(s), just got a few bits to add that are currently in the wash....eek!


----------



## lauren-kate

lauren-kate = Lauren in Manchester


----------



## blessed

Hodbert - :yipee: I don't even know what to put in my bag! :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Hospital Bag: DONE!
Car seat DONE!
Baby bag: DONE!

:wohoo:
Smiffy fab bump!!


----------



## blessed

^^ I look up to you! lol


----------



## jms895

:haha: I want it done! We have loads to do in the house through december! 

Also done loads of Xmas present wrapping tonight! I am on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Hope Naomi is ok saw she had a few pains on facebook! :hugs:


----------



## blessed

jms895 said:


> :haha: I want it done! We have loads to do in the house through december!
> 
> Also done loads of Xmas present wrapping tonight! I am on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

YES YOU ARE! lol... you have to keep it going! Share the wealth.. lol I've been in bed out of sheer lazyness for the past hour :wacko: lol


----------



## jms895

I better get off to bed now, little man will want me up early :coffee:

Night!


----------



## Mom 2B

Send me some of your energy! I started this morning with dishes and vaccuuming then put my daughter for a nap. She only slept an hour and i was just heading for a nap myself whenshe woke up. ruined my whole afternoon/evening. I havne't even gotten dressed!!!! I just have no energy now and a million things that need to be done.


----------



## hodbert

jms895 said:


> Hospital Bag: DONE!
> Car seat DONE!
> Baby bag: DONE!
> 
> :wohoo:
> Smiffy fab bump!!

Now you're just showing off!!! OH was supposed to sort out car seat at weekend but never got round to it, it's bank hol weekend here this wkend though so i'll have to get him on it. Also need to sort xmas prezzies out this weekend.


----------



## sar35

jms895 said:


> Hope Naomi is ok saw she had a few pains on facebook! :hugs:

hope Naomi is ok, if we dont hear from her by 9 i'll text her!
Hospital for me today at 2pm wish me luck!
Sickness is back, i feel like im in 1st tri all over again!


----------



## sar35

lauren-kate said:


> lauren-kate = Lauren in Manchester

Sarah from Deal, Kent


----------



## sar35

jms895 said:


> Hope Naomi is ok saw she had a few pains on facebook! :hugs:

She is feeling better after resting yesterday, I'm sure she will be here soon to update :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Hope today goes ok Sar xx

Glad to hear Naomi is ok!

I am going dreaded food shopping in a mo, little man seems to be in a better mood than yesterday! x


----------



## Fraggles

Morning all JMS can I borrow you to do my bags, ive not even packed anything yet. In fact the hospital outfits for bubs aren't even washed yet :dohh:


----------



## naomicourt

jms895 said:


> Hope Naomi is ok saw she had a few pains on facebook! :hugs:




sar35 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Hope Naomi is ok saw she had a few pains on facebook! :hugs:
> 
> hope Naomi is ok, if we dont hear from her by 9 i'll text her!
> Hospital for me today at 2pm wish me luck!
> Sickness is back, i feel like im in 1st tri all over again!Click to expand...

Thanks girls. As sar said I am thankfully feeling a lot better today as I was starting to get a bit worried I was going into early labour! I managed to get lots of rest yesterday and had a lovely relaxing bubble bath and early night.

Have woken up with a huge bruise on my belly though which is a bit strange maybe it's because it got so tight the past couple of days.

Glad to hear you are all getting things ready for baby as we really haven't got long now have we!


----------



## abstersmum

glad to hear you feeling better x


----------



## lauren-kate

I have all washing done, emergency bags done, home birth stuff prepared, nursery/son's room done, all xmas shopping bought and wrapped (plus all of my son's birthday presents)..:blush:

I do have an excuse though.. I am doing an OU course through until March so I need everything to be organised and done. It's my son's 3rd birthday 2 weeks on Saturday, xmas 4 weeks on Saturday, my birthday about 5 weeks on Saturday.. so we do have LOTS to do eeeeek!


----------



## jms895

Afternoon! I ammmmmmmm on fire again! Cleaned the whole house, been shopping, I cant be stopped!!! Quick anyone want their bags packing while I can be arsed :haha:


----------



## AndyyMay

I'm A January Jellly Bean
7th Janauary:D
7 weeks left cannot wait:)
x


----------



## Mom 2B

I still dont have any energy. I have an aweful migraine today. Really wish I could take some Advil!!!!!!! But the dr told me not to after 30 weeks and im at 30 weeks now...darn it. I haven't had a migraine in like 6 weeks and now that im past 30 weeks i get one!!!! ARRRGGGGGG


----------



## iprettii

Just had my 31 week appointment, I took my nephew along with me so he could hear the baby's heartbeat.

I am measuring well and my lil girl is head down and the doctor let my nephew press down on me so he could feel her head and the boy is amazed!!! lol.

approximately 9 weeks to go.. OMG this is so surreal.

My Atlanta baby shower is on SATURDAY!! ahhhhhhh lol

then my Newyork baby shower is December 12th AHHHHHHH AGAIN!! lol

i'm excited and very nervous at the same time, I don't know whether to SCREAM, CRY, LAUGH, or JUMP FOR JOY! I'll probably do all at the same time one of these days.


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> Afternoon! I ammmmmmmm on fire again! Cleaned the whole house, been shopping, I cant be stopped!!! Quick anyone want their bags packing while I can be arsed :haha:

Yes please Jade. Our newborn stuff is still in vac bags in the loft and ive not even thought about hospital bags yet.:blush:

Mum2be = Rachael, Cheshire


----------



## smiffy85

Faff&Fidget said:


> Wit woooo!! Smiffy.. Sexy leggings!! I love them! And erm excuse me but where is your bum??? I have bum envy. I wish mine was like that!!!! Oohh and I am digging the pink space hopper too.. ;) ( on a serious note - yes I can do it sometimes - go and see the doc and get signed off, sounds like you need a break!! :hugs: )
> 
> Oooh.. I am Sam from Leicester but living near Wisbech (whispering that last bit)
> 
> I'll be back once i've caught up with the last few pages of gossip!!!

:blush: Stop it Sam your making me blush lol! Hahaha! My OH said the same thing about my bum too! Said the bump is putting it to shame :haha:

I was thinking about being signed off but I feel much better today as I slept from 11 till I woke for the loo at 6! :happydance: So much more alert and ablw to shout at the little monkeys today lol! OH is keeping his eye on me and I have given him the permission to make the call about me seeing the dr if he thinks I am in denial about me coping. Got planning time tomorrow morning so not teaching till after lunch then I'm out part of the morning on thurs for midwife appt so not actually got a full day with the kiddlywinks until fri and then its nearly the wknd woooop! Then only a wk to go!

Can't believe i'm 34 wks now! Mental! My hospital bag is half packed and I have packed bean's stuff but I haven't washed anything yet. Gonna do that in first wk off. Everything seems to have stepped up a gear as we seem to have lots of plans starting soon in the run up to xmas. I have done some of my shopping but still got some to do. Hoping OH will come with me on satdy morning to get his parents and grandparents sorted!

Glad to hear your ok Naomi and have had some rest. Its all about the rest now me thinks. I'm doing nada tonight as OH is at rugby! So got the run of the tv aswell although I'm not watchin it as I'm on my favourite site :thumbup:

Thanks for the text earlier Sarah! Its nice to have a buddy to keep informed just in case! :hugs:

How is everyone feeling tonight? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Evening you beautiful ladies!!

Here is a little pic for you! My bump! Or should I say blimp!!!

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv300/Sam_22_7/23112010121.jpg

Hahahaaaa!!! Its hoooooooooge!! 

Will post them on the Bumps section, but thought i'd let you see first so I can get all the pointing and giggling out of the way! :haha:

x x


----------



## jojo-m

flippin heck faff that is an impressive bump!!! much bigger than mine but also a much better shape! looking good lady xx


----------



## LittleMrs

Faff - you're so thin, so no fair. I was hoooge before pregnancy. To the point where I'm still being asked am I pregnant or have I put on weight. I suppose at least it's got to the point where people feel secure enough to ask, but still! 

Right, that's it - diet after LO is born.


----------



## Faff&Fidget

@ Jojo.. I know! It is quite a bump now! I hope it doesn't get too big otherwise i'll fall over!

@LittleMrs.. I'm not thin.. I have one of those fair ground hall of mirrors that make you look smaller and a camera that always has soft focus!! Hahahaa.. 

I am only 5'2 though so bump has nowhere else to go but outwards! :haha:


----------



## sar35

back from hospital, placenta still not moved so having a section at 38weeks, so that will be week before xmas!
also got high blood pressure and protein in urine so have to go back every 2days for monitoring, so chance he could be here even earlier!!!
Lovely bump Faff!


----------



## Faff&Fidget

@Sar.. On a positive note, you have a date to focus on now. You'll soon have your LO in your arms! Yay! :hugs:


----------



## smiffy85

Loving the belly button Faff!!!!! Your bump is lovely and shiny too, love it!

xxxx


----------



## sar35

yay it will be a week before xmas, he is a big boy too so im glad its a section lol! Hopefully I'll get a date in 2weeks time


----------



## jms895

Faff I am so jealous of your bump!


----------



## jms895

sar35 said:


> back from hospital, placenta still not moved so having a section at 38weeks, so that will be week before xmas!
> also got high blood pressure and protein in urine so have to go back every 2days for monitoring, so chance he could be here even earlier!!!
> Lovely bump Faff!

As the others said hun, at least you can try and organise yourself now and rest while you can! And you can get bubs a cute Xmas outfit :) :haha:


----------



## sar35

jms895 said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> back from hospital, placenta still not moved so having a section at 38weeks, so that will be week before xmas!
> also got high blood pressure and protein in urine so have to go back every 2days for monitoring, so chance he could be here even earlier!!!
> Lovely bump Faff!
> 
> As the others said hun, at least you can try and organise yourself now and rest while you can! And you can get bubs a cute Xmas outfit :) :haha:Click to expand...

lol my sil has already bought him a snowman outfit, that will be his only xmas outfit, i said i didnt want anything with ears on it!


----------



## LittleMrs

Faff&Fidget said:


> @ Jojo.. I know! It is quite a bump now! I hope it doesn't get too big otherwise i'll fall over!
> 
> @LittleMrs.. I'm not thin.. I have one of those fair ground hall of mirrors that make you look smaller and a camera that always has soft focus!! Hahahaa..
> 
> I am only 5'2 though so bump has nowhere else to go but outwards! :haha:

I'm 5ft 2 and a half (the half IS important). My baby appears to have lodged herself with her backside under my ribs and her head in my crotch so I'm permanently uncomfortable (thanks kid - this is why parents embarrass their kids, you know; revenge!)


----------



## jms895

sar35 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> back from hospital, placenta still not moved so having a section at 38weeks, so that will be week before xmas!
> also got high blood pressure and protein in urine so have to go back every 2days for monitoring, so chance he could be here even earlier!!!
> Lovely bump Faff!
> 
> As the others said hun, at least you can try and organise yourself now and rest while you can! And you can get bubs a cute Xmas outfit :) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol my sil has already bought him a snowman outfit, that will be his only xmas outfit, i said i didnt want anything with ears on it!Click to expand...

Aww cute! :)


----------



## sar35

I seem to of developed night time sickness...wtf did that come from?! 
Also just remembered when they did the scan they showed us that the baby had hair, soooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Jolene

sar35 said:


> back from hospital, placenta still not moved so having a section at 38weeks, so that will be week before xmas!
> also got high blood pressure and protein in urine so have to go back every 2days for monitoring, so chance he could be here even earlier!!!

Sar, sorry about the bp and protein :( But on a happy note: you only have about 3 1/2 weeks left!!!!!! I'm still on 6 wks :wacko:



sar35 said:


> Also just remembered when they did the scan they showed us that the baby had hair, soooooooooooo cute!

I didn't know that could show up on a scan!?!? I'm going to have to tell my doc to check on Tuesday, I'd love to know. Was it just a normal scan that showed that?

Naomi, glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs:

ipretti, I'm glad your appointment went well!


----------



## Lou229

Hi everyone, I haven't posted since away back in 1st tri because I've had so much family stuff to deal with. I hope everyone is keeping well. Hate to intrude now but I am looking for a bit of advice. I been feeling pretty shocking for weeks now. I went to the doctors at 27 weeks and he wouldn't even check my haemoglobin even though had all the signs of anaemia as he said it was fine at my 12 wk booking appointment. At that time my blood pressure had jumped up. Since then I've had 2 midwife appointments (had one last Thurs). The midwife basically said that my symptoms would probably clear up once I finished work 2 weeks after that. I also had a trace of protein in my urine.

On Monday, I ended up being sent home from work cos I could barely walk because my back/hips/pubic bone were so sore. I was also very short of breath and feeling light headed. I'm a nurse in a very busy ward and my charge wouldn't even let me go until I lay down in the day room where I subsequently fell asleep for an hour! She checked my blood pressure because I felt so crap and it had gone up again to 159/90.

I am going to have to get a GP appointment to get signed off for my last 3 shifts before my mat leave starts. Not sure whether to phone my midwife as well cos I swear they think I'm a hypochondriac but I'm really worried about pre eclampsia as I've been getting bad headaches and spots in front of my eyes too. What should I do? 

p.s.Sorry about the long post lol


----------



## sar35

Jolene said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> back from hospital, placenta still not moved so having a section at 38weeks, so that will be week before xmas!
> also got high blood pressure and protein in urine so have to go back every 2days for monitoring, so chance he could be here even earlier!!!
> 
> Sar, sorry about the bp and protein :( But on a happy note: you only have about 3 1/2 weeks left!!!!!! I'm still on 6 wks :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> Also just remembered when they did the scan they showed us that the baby had hair, soooooooooooo cute!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that could show up on a scan!?!? I'm going to have to tell my doc to check on Tuesday, I'd love to know. Was it just a normal scan that showed that?
> 
> 
> Naomi, glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs:
> 
> ipretti, I'm glad your appointment went well!Click to expand...

Hi yes it was a normal scan that showed the hair, it looked grey on the scan. I did ask jokingly if she could tell us the colour, ive got a pic ill see if you can see the hair,the pic looks a bit weird though, just a head pic but it looks so big!




Lou229 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted since away back in 1st tri because I've had so much family stuff to deal with. I hope everyone is keeping well. Hate to intrude now but I am looking for a bit of advice. I been feeling pretty shocking for weeks now. I went to the doctors at 27 weeks and he wouldn't even check my haemoglobin even though had all the signs of anaemia as he said it was fine at my 12 wk booking appointment. At that time my blood pressure had jumped up. Since then I've had 2 midwife appointments (had one last Thurs). The midwife basically said that my symptoms would probably clear up once I finished work 2 weeks after that. I also had a trace of protein in my urine.
> 
> On Monday, I ended up being sent home from work cos I could barely walk because my back/hips/pubic bone were so sore. I was also very short of breath and feeling light headed. I'm a nurse in a very busy ward and my charge wouldn't even let me go until I lay down in the day room where I subsequently fell asleep for an hour! She checked my blood pressure because I felt so crap and it had gone up again to 159/90.
> 
> I am going to have to get a GP appointment to get signed off for my last 3 shifts before my mat leave starts. Not sure whether to phone my midwife as well cos I swear they think I'm a hypochondriac but I'm really worried about pre eclampsia as I've been getting bad headaches and spots in front of my eyes too. What should I do?
> 
> p.s.Sorry about the long post lol

Hi, i found out yesterday that ive got high bp 149/92 so not the same as yours but my booking in bp was only 105/90 and also +of protein, im being monitored every 2days, i def think its worth getting signed off, its only 3more shifts. I took my mat leave at 31 weeks and I regret it as I would of been signed off, but didnt know til I was admitted at 30weeks! Good Luck and keep in touch, i'll be interested to know how you get on. I'd also be concerned abou the headaches and spots


----------



## sar35

Get me! multiquoting!


----------



## Lou229

Sar - I would try quoting but it always seems to go wrong for me :haha: Thanks for the advice, I knew phoning would be the right thing but I guess the reactions I keep getting from them is putting me off. I always get that sort of reaction due to being a nurse. They always think I look into things way more than I should.

It's great that you got to see your babies hair - that's amazing. It's a shame you'll have to have a c-section but at if it keeps the baby safe then anything is worth it.


----------



## sar35

Lou229 said:


> Sar - I would try quoting but it always seems to go wrong for me :haha: Thanks for the advice, I knew phoning would be the right thing but I guess the reactions I keep getting from them is putting me off. I always get that sort of reaction due to being a nurse. They always think I look into things way more than I should.
> 
> It's great that you got to see your babies hair - that's amazing. It's a shame you'll have to have a c-section but at if it keeps the baby safe then anything is worth it.

So what are you gonna do, cant you self certify yourself for a week? Im surprised they havent kept you in, have you told your mw or consultant about the headaches and spots, i think you should:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Morning! I had a crap sleep again :(


----------



## pinkie77

Hi everyone *waves*

Lou, didn't you have bloods done again at 28 weeks? Iron levels is one of the things they look for as they usually go down when you're pregnant, it's that naughty baby nicking all the good stuff and leaving poor mummy with nothing lol. I think I'd be bypassing the dr and going straight up the hospital if my dr's attitude was like that :hugs:


----------



## lauren-kate

Is anyone else nervous/excited now that there are 14 December babies??


----------



## emilyp83

Good morning ladies!

Had another rubbish night's sleep due to contractions til about 1am. I'd almost forgotten about the fallen arches I get in my feet when I'm overtired but remembered when they started seriously hurting last night. I feel like I need knocking out for a couple of days so I can catch up!

With the pains being so regular and consistent and regular last night I decided I ought to get the baby clothes out of the packets and get them washed and ready so I'm now surrounded by a lovely pile of tiny bodysuits, sleepsuits etc and absolutely loving it! We have 6 bodysuits and 10 sleepsuits at the moment, I don't want to go too mad on the new baby size stuff at the moment because I'm terrified the baby will be too big for them too quickly and it'll just be a waste but do you think it'll be enough to start us off?

Got my appointment at the hospital and a growth scan this afternoon so fingers crossed baby bump is still happy in there for now.

Have a lovely day girls xx


----------



## boobaby

Hi EmilyP
I started the same job of washing, drying and ironing babygros last night too! I have about the same amount as you as am also worried that they will be too small and be a waste. Everyone has been reassuring me that this is plenty and if for some reason it isn't, there will be plenty of people offering to get you some more or even get you OH or family to order online if you like out of town. It's so much fun though isn't it. Hope the contractions have eased off now. Have nice day xxx


----------



## pinkie77

I'm not sure how many newborn/first size babygrows etc I have as they've all been given to me. I know I've got far too many in the next size though! I'm really not expecting a little one though, m/w reckons I'm having a 10lb'er and her 'guesstimates' are usually pretty good! Sometimes I think 20-odd years of experience beats all the technology hands down lol

That number sounds fine though to be getting on with, unless you want an exuse to go shopping!


----------



## emilyp83

Believe me I do not need an excuse to go shopping!! But there are more pressing things to be spending my money on at the moment such as a car seat (if we ever want to be able to take baby bump home), a moses basket (unless we use my mum's sugggestion of using a drawer) and some blankets etc (even if he/she does end up sleeping in a drawer!)


----------



## pinkie77

My brother used to sleep in a drawer when we stayed with my grandparents :haha: When nan told me where he was going to sleep, I didn't realise that they were going to take it out of the chest first :rofl: In my defence, I was only 6! Grandad also made him a crib out of an orange box, all padded and everything! I had it for my dolls when he'd outgrown it.


----------



## emilyp83

We have one of those divan beds with drawers in the base. I was thinking about emptying that and its big enough to have baby in, well padded and slides away into the bed.


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone. I hope you are all ok and most of you managed to get some sleep last night.

I had quite a good sleep last night so feel a lot more rested now.

The appointment that I had with the consultant went well today, he didn't seem too concerned that I have been having lots of cramps and tightenings, just put them down to baby being pulled down into position as it is now 3/5 engaged. :happydance:

I have decided to try for a VBAC but if baby decides not to come on time I have got a c-section booked for when I am 41 weeks, which will be about 2nd Jan. Just hope that baby comes before that.


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone. I hope you are all ok and most of you managed to get some sleep last night.
> 
> I had quite a good sleep last night so feel a lot more rested now.
> 
> The appointment that I had with the consultant went well today, he didn't seem too concerned that I have been having lots of cramps and tightenings, just put them down to baby being pulled down into position as it is now 3/5 engaged. :happydance:
> 
> I have decided to try for a VBAC but if baby decideds not to come on time I have got a c-section booked for when I am 41 weeks, which will be about 2nd Jan. Just hope that baby comes before that.

Glad all is ok Naomi! How funny that you could be having your baby on my due date and I'll prob have mine before your due date! Made eh! Glad yours is engaged too xx Mine is transverse and will more than likely stay like that now, nowhere else for it to go!


----------



## Lou229

sar35 said:


> Lou229 said:
> 
> 
> Sar - I would try quoting but it always seems to go wrong for me :haha: Thanks for the advice, I knew phoning would be the right thing but I guess the reactions I keep getting from them is putting me off. I always get that sort of reaction due to being a nurse. They always think I look into things way more than I should.
> 
> It's great that you got to see your babies hair - that's amazing. It's a shame you'll have to have a c-section but at if it keeps the baby safe then anything is worth it.
> 
> So what are you gonna do, cant you self certify yourself for a week? Im surprised they havent kept you in, have you told your mw or consultant about the headaches and spots, i think you should:hugs:Click to expand...




pinkie77 said:


> Hi everyone *waves*
> 
> Lou, didn't you have bloods done again at 28 weeks? Iron levels is one of the things they look for as they usually go down when you're pregnant, it's that naughty baby nicking all the good stuff and leaving poor mummy with nothing lol. I think I'd be bypassing the dr and going straight up the hospital if my dr's attitude was like that :hugs:

Sorry I didn't reply to you guys, I've ended up in triage at the maternity hospital being monitored all morning. Thanks for all the advice. I did phone the MW and she seemed quite concerned this time so phoned triage and they wanted me in to check things over. They monitored the baby and checked my blood pressure and took bloods. My pressure was up at first but came down after resting, the baby seemed fine and my bloods showed that I am a little dehydrated and that my white cells are up. They basically said that I am suffering exhaustion from work so I have to rest and drink plenty and they are going to recheck everything on Monday. I am so glad I went cos my mind has been put at ease. 

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## sar35

Lou229 said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou229 said:
> 
> 
> Sar - I would try quoting but it always seems to go wrong for me :haha: Thanks for the advice, I knew phoning would be the right thing but I guess the reactions I keep getting from them is putting me off. I always get that sort of reaction due to being a nurse. They always think I look into things way more than I should.
> 
> It's great that you got to see your babies hair - that's amazing. It's a shame you'll have to have a c-section but at if it keeps the baby safe then anything is worth it.
> 
> So what are you gonna do, cant you self certify yourself for a week? Im surprised they havent kept you in, have you told your mw or consultant about the headaches and spots, i think you should:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone *waves*
> 
> Lou, didn't you have bloods done again at 28 weeks? Iron levels is one of the things they look for as they usually go down when you're pregnant, it's that naughty baby nicking all the good stuff and leaving poor mummy with nothing lol. I think I'd be bypassing the dr and going straight up the hospital if my dr's attitude was like that :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply to you guys, I've ended up in triage at the maternity hospital being monitored all morning. Thanks for all the advice. I did phone the MW and she seemed quite concerned this time so phoned triage and they wanted me in to check things over. They monitored the baby and checked my blood pressure and took bloods. My pressure was up at first but came down after resting, the baby seemed fine and my bloods showed that I am a little dehydrated and that my white cells are up. They basically said that I am suffering exhaustion from work so I have to rest and drink plenty and they are going to recheck everything on Monday. I am so glad I went cos my mind has been put at ease.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!Click to expand...

so did you get signed off? Glad all is ok


----------



## Lou229

No I didn't get signed off yet as had to cancel GP appointment to go to triage. I have been told to go tomorrow to GP to get signed off as they recommended rest. I am also going to phone my MW when she's back in the office as they said I should have another appointment with her next Thursday so they can keep a closer eye on me.


----------



## jms895

Fingers crossed for VBAC Naomi and glad bubs is moving in the right direction!

Am expecting to be told same tomorrow by MW to explain all these bloody hicks and pains :dohh:

I had pants sleep and have done bugger all today I really cant be bothered! I have not even got dressed am so tired.

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## sar35

jms895 said:


> Fingers crossed for VBAC Naomi and glad bubs is moving in the right direction!
> 
> Am expecting to be told same tomorrow by MW to explain all these bloody hicks and pains :dohh:
> 
> I had pants sleep and have done bugger all today I really cant be bothered! I have not even got dressed am so tired.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok?

awww you are really having a crap time with sleeping arent you :hugs: Hope you get the same news as Naomi about babies position x


----------



## LittleMrs

Hiya people. 

Ok - dumb moment - what is VBAC?

Secondly, have started with a weird pain today - it's kinda like the pain that you get when you need the toilet and you've held it too long. A kind of sharp ache around about the pubic bone at the front. I'm not explaining it well. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## naomicourt

LittleMrs said:


> Hiya people.
> 
> Ok - dumb moment - what is VBAC?
> 
> Secondly, have started with a weird pain today - it's kinda like the pain that you get when you need the toilet and you've held it too long. A kind of sharp ache around about the pubic bone at the front. I'm not explaining it well. Does anyone know what it is?

VBAC stands for vaginal birth after a c section. I had to have an emergency c section with my daughter.

It sounds a bit like your baby is engaging to me. I have had a pain like that the last few days. x


----------



## LittleMrs

naomicourt said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Hiya people.
> 
> Ok - dumb moment - what is VBAC?
> 
> Secondly, have started with a weird pain today - it's kinda like the pain that you get when you need the toilet and you've held it too long. A kind of sharp ache around about the pubic bone at the front. I'm not explaining it well. Does anyone know what it is?
> 
> VBAC stands for vaginal birth after a c section. I had to have an emergency c section with my daughter.
> 
> It sounds a bit like your baby is engaging to me. I have had a pain like that the last few days. xClick to expand...

Ah, makes sense now. I cold work out the vaginal birth but then I got a bit stuck. 

Should I be worried that the baby's engaging? Is it early for her to be doing that? Though, to be fair, she's getting so big that I wouldn't be surprised if she comes mid-late December instead of waitng for Jan 6th.


----------



## millward329

Hi ladies...

Had a nice antenatal session today as a 3 week old :baby: came in to demonstrate bathing, so cute. We saw the instruments for labour as well so I guess not so scary if you know in advance. I'm thinking about opting for a epidural for pain relief but really not sure. Have been impressed with myself since I came back because I was arsed enough to cook something nutritious for me and bean, although am defeated in finishing it!

Not sleeping so well as things on my mind but would probably last longer in the deep sleep period if a certain little man would stop kicking and wriggling on my bladder. Can't remember who said about being knocked out but if you find any good knock out drops, let me know :sleep:


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies - hope evryone is doing as well as can be. Soon enough we will all be finished work and holding our precious :baby:'s. Will we start a January baby thread so we can all talk about our newborns?

I feel unorgaznized at the moment - I have not started a hosipital bag or bought anything for one. I still need to buy some big items like a diaper bag, car seat and baby bath and have a huge list of little items I still need. It is really starting to feel surreal that I will be a Mummy in a matter of weeks. Anyone else feeling like that? xxxx


----------



## jms895

Hey hun it will all come together! I am prob organised as I have so much stuff from Caine anyway!

Millward :hugs:


----------



## Mom 2B

Ok so i have aquestion for you all that might be tmi but im curious if anyone else has had this happen.
this is the third time its happened to me....
After sitting for awhile I stood up today and my lady bits were numb and tingling. My bum and legs were fine, not asleep at all but my lady bits were insanely numb. REALLY WEIRD FEELING BTW.
Anyone have this happen before?


----------



## jms895

Yes hun when I have been sat on the loo a while! I think its the pressure? x


----------



## millward329

It sometimes happens to me on the first day of my period Laura


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls! Had yet another terrible night's sleep with me getting up at 1am and then 5am, not being able to sleep, so not a long post as i am abolsutely shattered! Plus, I don't know what it going on down there but it all feels soooo heavy, I can hardly bend over, sitting down feels really awkward and I have constant backache which spreads down my legs, with the occasional cramping. Oh the joys! Had doc apptmt this morning but there's nothing going on in there, its all part and parcel. Ooh cant believe the Dec dreamers are upt o 16 babies now!!! Eeek!

Its Thanksgiving here tomorrow so hubby has a nice 4 day weekend Plus have finally decided on my sis/bro-in-law xmas prez so am ordering today and am ordering a camcorder we have decided on.

Washed all bubs clothes yday and the towels we have bought for her, just got bedding left to do. I'm starting to feel slightly more organised now. Although still have very low motivation/energy for much else.

Anyway, hope u r all good :hugs:


----------



## beccybobeccy

I have so many pages to catch up on... going back for a read and then will try out my multi-quote ability!!


----------



## jms895

Hodbert and other Jellybeans over the sea, have a fab thanksgiving! :)


----------



## beccybobeccy

Well mostly there is quite a lot going on!! 
Glad on the whole everybody is well though!




millward329 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Had a nice antenatal session today as a 3 week old :baby: came in to demonstrate bathing, so cute. We saw the instruments for labour as well so I guess not so scary if you know in advance. I'm thinking about opting for a epidural for pain relief but really not sure.

[/QUOTE]

Glad the other antenatal went better!! My NHS ones started yesterday... did you have a lot of other people there? There were about 30 people in mine yesterday!!

In reading back I decided to do something useful.... and I collated all the names as per the original plan.... did I miss anyone that posted theirs?


Smiffy85 = Leanne from Nottingham
Little Mrs = Tracy from Chesterfield in Derbyshire#
Millward329 = Susie from Lancaster
Mom 2B- Laura from Ontario, Canada
Joj-m =Jo from Sheffield
Hodbert = Lisa, from Wigan in UK, but living in San Jose, California. 
jms895= Jade from Nottingham
Faff&Fidget = Sam from Leicester but living near Wisbech
Lauren-kate = Lauren in Manchester
Sar35 = Sarah from Deal, Kent
Mum2be = Rachael, Cheshire
Beccybobeccy = Beccy, Bristol

This was to make up for not commenting on all your lovely posts. 

Had a lot baby things going on this week. EVERYTHING feels baby related at the moment. I suppose thats to be expected when baby takes up residence in your ribs. The best things was my friends throwing me a suprise baby shower on Sunday. I almost went into early labour which the shock!!
I was so touched... plus I was moaning to OH only the other day that I wasn't having a shower so then I felt guilty that I didn't have enough faith!! lol

20 working days till Mat Leave.... can't bloody come soon enough...

Can't believe we are going to need a Baby thread soon! 

Whats scarier than a July due date thread? AN AUGUST BABY THREAD!! Yes, there are now August babies in 1st tri... I'm feeling very old and wise now! lol!!

Love to all ....

PS. I love Gillian McKeith. You know you do too.:dohh:


----------



## Mom 2B

Speaking of baby showers I have some questions for you all.

I had a baby shower for my little girl while pregnant. My aunt has said she would throw me one for this baby seeming as its a boy. She was planning to do it in November but decided shes too busy and will wait til January now.

Do you think its a better idea to wait until my baby is here to have it? This way everyone can meet him? Im sure I have most of what i will need for him for a week or two....except a diaper bg but I can always go get that...and a bassinet (moses basket)

Or do most ppl have their shower while PG? What do you think????


----------



## Mom 2B

Oh btw.....surprise baby showers are the best...wish i had one. Your soo lucky! Hope you had lots of fun and got lots of the things you still needed for baby!!!!


----------



## Disneydancr

Beware! Huge post with a million quotes! It's been 4 days! lol


AndyyMay said:


> I'm A January Jellly Bean
> 7th Janauary:D
> 7 weeks left cannot wait:)
> x

Welcome!



Faff&Fidget said:


> @ Jojo.. I know! It is quite a bump now! I hope it doesn't get too big otherwise i'll fall over!
> 
> @LittleMrs.. I'm not thin.. I have one of those fair ground hall of mirrors that make you look smaller and a camera that always has soft focus!! Hahahaa..
> 
> I am only 5'2 though so bump has nowhere else to go but outwards! :haha:

It is beautiful Faff! I feel your pain- except my LO is riding low, so it looks like my bump is just going to fall off- I'll post my 32 week later.



sar35 said:


> back from hospital, placenta still not moved so having a section at 38weeks, so that will be week before xmas!
> also got high blood pressure and protein in urine so have to go back every 2days for monitoring, so chance he could be here even earlier!!!
> Lovely bump Faff!

Wow! So exciting! that's only 4 weeks or so right? Holy Cow! Is labor that imminent for us Jellybeans now?



Lou229 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted since away back in 1st tri because I've had so much family stuff to deal with. I hope everyone is keeping well. Hate to intrude now but I am looking for a bit of advice. I been feeling pretty shocking for weeks now. I went to the doctors at 27 weeks and he wouldn't even check my haemoglobin even though had all the signs of anaemia as he said it was fine at my 12 wk booking appointment. At that time my blood pressure had jumped up. Since then I've had 2 midwife appointments (had one last Thurs). The midwife basically said that my symptoms would probably clear up once I finished work 2 weeks after that. I also had a trace of protein in my urine.
> 
> On Monday, I ended up being sent home from work cos I could barely walk because my back/hips/pubic bone were so sore. I was also very short of breath and feeling light headed. I'm a nurse in a very busy ward and my charge wouldn't even let me go until I lay down in the day room where I subsequently fell asleep for an hour! She checked my blood pressure because I felt so crap and it had gone up again to 159/90.
> 
> I am going to have to get a GP appointment to get signed off for my last 3 shifts before my mat leave starts. Not sure whether to phone my midwife as well cos I swear they think I'm a hypochondriac but I'm really worried about pre eclampsia as I've been getting bad headaches and spots in front of my eyes too. What should I do?
> 
> p.s.Sorry about the long post lol

So sorry you aren't feeling well. ALWAYS call your MW. That's what they're there for and always better safe than sorry! 



sar35 said:


> Get me! multiquoting!

woohoo!:happydance: 



lauren-kate said:


> Is anyone else nervous/excited now that there are 14 December babies??

My OH swears I'm going to have her before Christmas! Goodness, I hope not! I'm so not ready! Although I am looking forward to meeting her and not getting kicked around anymore!



Lou229 said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou229 said:
> 
> 
> Sar - I would try quoting but it always seems to go wrong for me :haha: Thanks for the advice, I knew phoning would be the right thing but I guess the reactions I keep getting from them is putting me off. I always get that sort of reaction due to being a nurse. They always think I look into things way more than I should.
> 
> It's great that you got to see your babies hair - that's amazing. It's a shame you'll have to have a c-section but at if it keeps the baby safe then anything is worth it.
> 
> So what are you gonna do, cant you self certify yourself for a week? Im surprised they havent kept you in, have you told your mw or consultant about the headaches and spots, i think you should:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone *waves*
> 
> Lou, didn't you have bloods done again at 28 weeks? Iron levels is one of the things they look for as they usually go down when you're pregnant, it's that naughty baby nicking all the good stuff and leaving poor mummy with nothing lol. I think I'd be bypassing the dr and going straight up the hospital if my dr's attitude was like that :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply to you guys, I've ended up in triage at the maternity hospital being monitored all morning. Thanks for all the advice. I did phone the MW and she seemed quite concerned this time so phoned triage and they wanted me in to check things over. They monitored the baby and checked my blood pressure and took bloods. My pressure was up at first but came down after resting, the baby seemed fine and my bloods showed that I am a little dehydrated and that my white cells are up. They basically said that I am suffering exhaustion from work so I have to rest and drink plenty and they are going to recheck everything on Monday. I am so glad I went cos my mind has been put at ease.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!Click to expand...

Glad you're feeling better!



Mom 2B said:


> Ok so i have aquestion for you all that might be tmi but im curious if anyone else has had this happen.
> this is the third time its happened to me....
> After sitting for awhile I stood up today and my lady bits were numb and tingling. My bum and legs were fine, not asleep at all but my lady bits were insanely numb. REALLY WEIRD FEELING BTW.
> Anyone have this happen before?

I don't get numb in the "pink area" but right over and above the pubic bone. Doc says it's because of stretching.



jms895 said:


> Hodbert and other Jellybeans over the sea, have a fab thanksgiving! :)

Thank you so much! I think I still owe someone a pumpkin pie recipe....



beccybobeccy said:


> Well mostly there is quite a lot going on!!
> Glad on the whole everybody is well though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...
> 
> Had a nice antenatal session today as a 3 week old :baby: came in to demonstrate bathing, so cute. We saw the instruments for labour as well so I guess not so scary if you know in advance. I'm thinking about opting for a epidural for pain relief but really not sure.
> 
> 
> Glad the other antenatal went better!! My NHS ones started yesterday... did you have a lot of other people there? There were about 30 people in mine yesterday!!
> 
> In reading back I decided to do something useful.... and I collated all the names as per the original plan.... did I miss anyone that posted theirs?
> 
> 
> Smiffy85 = Leanne from Nottingham
> Little Mrs = Tracy from Chesterfield in Derbyshire#
> Millward329 = Susie from Lancaster
> Mom 2B- Laura from Ontario, Canada
> Joj-m =Jo from Sheffield
> Hodbert = Lisa, from Wigan in UK, but living in San Jose, California.
> jms895= Jade from Nottingham
> Faff&Fidget = Sam from Leicester but living near Wisbech
> Lauren-kate = Lauren in Manchester
> Sar35 = Sarah from Deal, Kent
> Mum2be = Rachael, Cheshire
> Beccybobeccy = Beccy, Bristol
> 
> This was to make up for not commenting on all your lovely posts.
> 
> Had a lot baby things going on this week. EVERYTHING feels baby related at the moment. I suppose thats to be expected when baby takes up residence in your ribs. The best things was my friends throwing me a suprise baby shower on Sunday. I almost went into early labour which the shock!!
> I was so touched... plus I was moaning to OH only the other day that I wasn't having a shower so then I felt guilty that I didn't have enough faith!! lol
> 
> 20 working days till Mat Leave.... can't bloody come soon enough...
> 
> Can't believe we are going to need a Baby thread soon!
> 
> Whats scarier than a July due date thread? AN AUGUST BABY THREAD!! Yes, there are now August babies in 1st tri... I'm feeling very old and wise now! lol!!
> 
> Love to all ....
> 
> PS. I love Gillian McKeith. You know you do too.:dohh:Click to expand...

Disneydancr: Regina from Anaheim, CA



Mom 2B said:


> Speaking of baby showers I have some questions for you all.
> 
> I had a baby shower for my little girl while pregnant. My aunt has said she would throw me one for this baby seeming as its a boy. She was planning to do it in November but decided shes too busy and will wait til January now.
> 
> Do you think its a better idea to wait until my baby is here to have it? This way everyone can meet him? Im sure I have most of what i will need for him for a week or two....except a diaper bg but I can always go get that...and a bassinet (moses basket)
> 
> Or do most ppl have their shower while PG? What do you think????

Showers are usually for pregnant moms, unless the LO surprises everyone and comes early. I'm having mine on the 11th of December.

Sorry I haven't been on lately ladies, and I'm sure I've missed replying to something important. I've been so exhausted! Sleep is really hard to come by and my LO has been EVEN MORE active than usual. I thought I had troubles a couple of weeks ago- not even close. Now that she's getting even bigger, I can feel every bone and joint even when she's not moving. It feels like when someone has an elbow in your back and only changes when they dig it that much harder in. I swear she thinks she's still only 25 weeks along- she's still doing somersaults! On Sunday night, I felt her flip from head-down to breach! I couldn't breathe! (It stressed me out to no end as well because she's been head-down all pregnancy and I'm scared of her not getting engaged as she should, but the OB said not to worry about position until 37 weeks.) I can't seem to find a comfy position, especially for my hips. I can't seem to stand for more than a half-hour before I either feel faint or am in too much pain. Baby brain has taken over my life too... can't seem to carry on a comprehendible conversation or find the energy or motivation to do anything. Sorry for all the ranting and non-sequiturs (I'm sure) but I know once I stop typing, I'll lose my train of thought and forget everything.

As I said above, my baby shower is on the 11th of December and I've tried to put together a registry at Target and Babies'r'us, but there are so many products online I have no idea where to start! OH and I are going to the store so that we can see things in person and work on the registry there. Just waiting for him to get off of work. I may be back to update later on and post a new bump pic, but if I don't, Happy Thanksgiving to all my US jellybean mummies and happy thursday to all the rest!


----------



## Disneydancr

Here's my 32 week bump pic with the 27 week to compare. What a difference 5 weeks make! My friends and OH say that she looks like she's coming out soon! Still on the fence about that-- not sure if I want that or not!
 



Attached Files:







27weeks!.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 0









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jolene

Hodbert, you're on your last box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMW, that's insane! congrats hun :)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the USA ladies. Sounds like a lot of fun.

I can't believe it's a month today till Christmas :)


----------



## sar35

Ive had enough now! Been sick every night and morning for the last 3 days, dont know if its to do with BP but im not liking it, at hospital today so ill mention it there.


----------



## milamummy

Just wanna say hi to all the other january ladies..Havent really posted a lot this tri but I hope that everyone is doing fab:hugs: I will try to come on more often now that my work load is less and TBH Im now beginning to freak out a lil as only 6 weeks to go..not sure Im ready for this..


----------



## jms895

Not sure hun I never had a baby shower!

MW coming this morning :)


----------



## Lou229

Good morning ladies,



sar35 said:


> Ive had enough now! Been sick every night and morning for the last 3 days, dont know if its to do with BP but im not liking it, at hospital today so ill mention it there.

Sorry to hear your sickness isn't stopping. It's funny you should mention sickness and blood pressure cos I had a couple of nights last week where I was sick but midwife put it down to the fact that the baby had turned head down. Maybe your baby is turning?

Hope everyone is doing well otherwise and that all the bumps are letting mummies have a restful nights sleep!


----------



## emilyp83

Good morning. Hope everyone is well. I've got up this morning to loads and loads of snow! My mum has joked that they'll have to come for me in a helicopter, if this is what its like in November I dread to think what January is going to be like out here!

I got a serious telling off from the consultant yesterday and now have to see them more often because I can't be trusted to stay at home!! I felt like a naughty child but I guess she does have a point and my cervix has shortened even more now. I just don't want to be up and down to the hospital all the time. What I hadn't realised is that women who go into early labour don't labour like a normal labour and it might not ever get to the contractions being unbearably uncomfortable before its too late to get to hospital and I also didn't realise that I might not break my waters until the baby is actually born either. So really there is no way of me knowing whether any regular contractions I have are the real thing or not.

On the positive side the growth scan couldn't have been more normal. All the measurements are about on the middle line on the growth charts. The lady gave me a picture but I have no idea what I'm looking at, she said it was the face but I can't see it!!

Has anyone got any suggestions of things to do to help us all get some sleep. I have had another rubbish night, tried a camomile tea at about 1am but that didn't really help. So now I'm looking for any suggestions no matter how daft I'm willing to try it just to be able to get a reasonable night for once.

Well I've rambled on for long enough now. Hope everyone else is having a good day so far.


----------



## noja

Hi folks, how's everyone doing?! I've been MIA for weeks, sorry! It's nice to read back now and catch up on where everyone is-and feeling bumpy and a bit uncomfy seems to be a general theme! 
I'm on leave from work now mainly because of pregnancy diabetes which has left me wiped. Had got to so use to feeling like crap though that that was the way it was supposed to be between now and...forever, starting to feel better now after a few days at home already. 
I've been researching cloth nappies, does anyone have any experience or views on the following:
-terry nappies (by FAR the cheapest option!)
-bamboozle stretch
-little lamb 
-bum genius 
They're quite expensive so I want to make sure I get it right.
I spent yesterday and today washing and drying baby gros, all getting very exciting and scary. 
Take care ladies and little ones!! :flower:


----------



## sar35

Lou229 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> Ive had enough now! Been sick every night and morning for the last 3 days, dont know if its to do with BP but im not liking it, at hospital today so ill mention it there.
> 
> Sorry to hear your sickness isn't stopping. It's funny you should mention sickness and blood pressure cos I had a couple of nights last week where I was sick but midwife put it down to the fact that the baby had turned head down. Maybe your baby is turning?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well otherwise and that all the bumps are letting mummies have a restful nights sleep!Click to expand...

hi, maybe baby is turning but there isnt anywhere for him to go as my placenta is in the way, but i suppose he can still try!
All clear at the hospital. BP ok, bloods ok, urine ok, some tightnings on monitor but all in all ....ok!:happydance: back there on Sunday x


----------



## Fraggles

Afternoon all, well I dont know if something is happening here or not. Had a strange wet sensation and had to even change my jeans. I've not phoned the hospital as can't get up there today anyway. hmmmmm very confused.


----------



## jojo-m

Fraggles said:


> Afternoon all, well I dont know if something is happening here or not. Had a strange wet sensation and had to even change my jeans. I've not phoned the hospital as can't get up there today anyway. hmmmmm very confused.

time to stick a pad on hun and wait and see, if/when its wet call midwife and they will test it for you! let us know how you get on xx


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> Afternoon all, well I dont know if something is happening here or not. Had a strange wet sensation and had to even change my jeans. I've not phoned the hospital as can't get up there today anyway. hmmmmm very confused.

oooooooh errrrrr, ring and see what they say:hugs:


----------



## Disneydancr

530 am here... been up since 3. wish I could find a way to sleep!


----------



## naomicourt

beccybobeccy said:


> Well mostly there is quite a lot going on!!
> Glad on the whole everybody is well though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...
> 
> Had a nice antenatal session today as a 3 week old :baby: came in to demonstrate bathing, so cute. We saw the instruments for labour as well so I guess not so scary if you know in advance. I'm thinking about opting for a epidural for pain relief but really not sure.
> 
> 
> [QUOTE
> 
> Glad the other antenatal went better!! My NHS ones started yesterday... did you have a lot of other people there? There were about 30 people in mine yesterday!!
> 
> In reading back I decided to do something useful.... and I collated all the names as per the original plan.... did I miss anyone that posted theirs?
> 
> 
> Smiffy85 = Leanne from Nottingham
> Little Mrs = Tracy from Chesterfield in Derbyshire#
> Millward329 = Susie from Lancaster
> Mom 2B- Laura from Ontario, Canada
> Joj-m =Jo from Sheffield
> Hodbert = Lisa, from Wigan in UK, but living in San Jose, California.
> jms895= Jade from Nottingham
> Faff&Fidget = Sam from Leicester but living near Wisbech
> Lauren-kate = Lauren in Manchester
> Sar35 = Sarah from Deal, Kent
> Mum2be = Rachael, Cheshire
> Beccybobeccy = Beccy, Bristol
> 
> This was to make up for not commenting on all your lovely posts.
> 
> Had a lot baby things going on this week. EVERYTHING feels baby related at the moment. I suppose thats to be expected when baby takes up residence in your ribs. The best things was my friends throwing me a suprise baby shower on Sunday. I almost went into early labour which the shock!!
> I was so touched... plus I was moaning to OH only the other day that I wasn't having a shower so then I felt guilty that I didn't have enough faith!! lol
> 
> 20 working days till Mat Leave.... can't bloody come soon enough...
> 
> Can't believe we are going to need a Baby thread soon!
> 
> Whats scarier than a July due date thread? AN AUGUST BABY THREAD!! Yes, there are now August babies in 1st tri... I'm feeling very old and wise now! lol!!
> 
> Love to all ....
> 
> PS. I love Gillian McKeith. You know you do too.:dohh:Click to expand...

naomicourt = Naomi Court from Essex



LittleMrs said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Hiya people.
> 
> Ok - dumb moment - what is VBAC?
> 
> Secondly, have started with a weird pain today - it's kinda like the pain that you get when you need the toilet and you've held it too long. A kind of sharp ache around about the pubic bone at the front. I'm not explaining it well. Does anyone know what it is?
> 
> VBAC stands for vaginal birth after a c section. I had to have an emergency c section with my daughter.
> 
> It sounds a bit like your baby is engaging to me. I have had a pain like that the last few days. xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah, makes sense now. I cold work out the vaginal birth but then I got a bit stuck.
> 
> Should I be worried that the baby's engaging? Is it early for her to be doing that? Though, to be fair, she's getting so big that I wouldn't be surprised if she comes mid-late December instead of waitng for Jan 6th.Click to expand...

No, if baby is getting further down in to the birth canal it does not mean that labour is imminent, they can stay like that for weeks. :hugs:



hodbert said:


> Hey girls! Had yet another terrible night's sleep with me getting up at 1am and then 5am, not being able to sleep, so not a long post as i am abolsutely shattered! Plus, I don't know what it going on down there but it all feels soooo heavy, I can hardly bend over, sitting down feels really awkward and I have constant backache which spreads down my legs, with the occasional cramping. Oh the joys! Had doc apptmt this morning but there's nothing going on in there, its all part and parcel. Ooh cant believe the Dec dreamers are upt o 16 babies now!!! Eeek!
> 
> Its Thanksgiving here tomorrow so hubby has a nice 4 day weekend Plus have finally decided on my sis/bro-in-law xmas prez so am ordering today and am ordering a camcorder we have decided on.
> 
> Washed all bubs clothes yday and the towels we have bought for her, just got bedding left to do. I'm starting to feel slightly more organised now. Although still have very low motivation/energy for much else.
> 
> Anyway, hope u r all good :hugs:

Happy Thanksgiving!! :flower:



Disneydancr said:


> Here's my 32 week bump pic with the 27 week to compare. What a difference 5 weeks make! My friends and OH say that she looks like she's coming out soon! Still on the fence about that-- not sure if I want that or not!

Lovely bump! You are carrying very low.





jojo-m said:


> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon all, well I dont know if something is happening here or not. Had a strange wet sensation and had to even change my jeans. I've not phoned the hospital as can't get up there today anyway. hmmmmm very confused.
> 
> time to stick a pad on hun and wait and see, if/when its wet call midwife and they will test it for you! let us know how you get on xxClick to expand...

Yes I agree, you should definitly put a pad on so that if it is amniotic fluid the midwife can test it. :hugs:

Glad everything went well with your appointment Sarah.


I keep forgetting to take a picture of my bump and it is huuuge now!! lol so here it is compared to my 30 week picture.

30 Weeks

Today - 35+4

I have been feeling so much better today I have been on a cleaning mission again! Have got the pram in now and been cleaning that and trying to remember how to change it from a pushchair to a pram! lol

I am going to get the marzipan on the christmas cake tonight so I can get that iced tomorrow. :happydance: I love Christmas!!! and I am putting up the tree this weekend. Wahoooo :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

What has happened to everybodys ticker???? They have all dissapeared!! :sad1:


----------



## Fraggles

I see them all is it your pc hun


----------



## naomicourt

Fraggles said:


> I see them all is it your pc hun

Oh. Thats strange. :( I can see some tickers but not all of them. Not sure why.


----------



## naomicourt

Is it normal to get diarrhea at the end of pregnancy? I can't remember getting this last time. I am usually constipated! :blush:


----------



## LittleMrs

emilyp83 said:


> Good morning. Hope everyone is well. I've got up this morning to loads and loads of snow! My mum has joked that they'll have to come for me in a helicopter, if this is what its like in November I dread to think what January is going to be like out here!
> 
> I got a serious telling off from the consultant yesterday and now have to see them more often because I can't be trusted to stay at home!! I felt like a naughty child but I guess she does have a point and my cervix has shortened even more now. I just don't want to be up and down to the hospital all the time. What I hadn't realised is that women who go into early labour don't labour like a normal labour and it might not ever get to the contractions being unbearably uncomfortable before its too late to get to hospital and I also didn't realise that I might not break my waters until the baby is actually born either. So really there is no way of me knowing whether any regular contractions I have are the real thing or not.
> 
> On the positive side the growth scan couldn't have been more normal. All the measurements are about on the middle line on the growth charts. The lady gave me a picture but I have no idea what I'm looking at, she said it was the face but I can't see it!!
> 
> Has anyone got any suggestions of things to do to help us all get some sleep. I have had another rubbish night, tried a camomile tea at about 1am but that didn't really help. So now I'm looking for any suggestions no matter how daft I'm willing to try it just to be able to get a reasonable night for once.
> 
> Well I've rambled on for long enough now. Hope everyone else is having a good day so far.

Steer clear of the camomile - apparently it can bring on contractions and if you're threatening early labour you def don't want that! x



noja said:


> Hi folks, how's everyone doing?! I've been MIA for weeks, sorry! It's nice to read back now and catch up on where everyone is-and feeling bumpy and a bit uncomfy seems to be a general theme!
> I'm on leave from work now mainly because of pregnancy diabetes which has left me wiped. Had got to so use to feeling like crap though that that was the way it was supposed to be between now and...forever, starting to feel better now after a few days at home already.
> I've been researching cloth nappies, does anyone have any experience or views on the following:
> -terry nappies (by FAR the cheapest option!)
> -bamboozle stretch
> -little lamb
> -bum genius
> They're quite expensive so I want to make sure I get it right.
> I spent yesterday and today washing and drying baby gros, all getting very exciting and scary.
> Take care ladies and little ones!! :flower:

I bought little lamb ones - I researched thoroughly and got the mixed birth to potty kit with 20 bamboo and 20 microfibre because microfibre dries quicker but the bamboo is more absorbant. My experience of washing them ready to use is that the bamboo ones take FOREVER to dry and the microfibre are almost dry when they come out of the wash. Don't go for the bamboo ones if you're drying on a clothes horse - I don't think they'll ever dry. First attempt of mine they were on the clothe horse for 3 days and still damp so I put them in the dryer on low and they STILL took about half an hour or so. They are easy to assemble and take apart, are easy to clean and store too and are REALLY fluffy. I can't wait to use them. The online reviews said good things. 

Apparently, acording to online reviews the bum genius ones can tend to smell after a few months because they have the liner attached - they don't last terribly long. 

I'm a bit so/so about terry - a lot of prep work and my OHs Gran is constantly telling me the story of when his mum put a pin through his penis when he was a baby. I have to try really hard to not say that it looks fine now. I remember changing babies with terry when I was younger (helping my mum when she was a childminder) and although I never did stick a kid I was always worried I was going to. 

In other news (this will make more sense to those in the know - Smiffy, Sar, Milward .... prob a few others too - you'll know what I mean) school received THE call today. They're coming. Monday and Tuesday. Panic ensues but I'm not sure if I can be bothered to panic but I know I'll get it in the neck if I don't. Going to do some planning tonight, got the books in I need for marking and have told most of the kids I'll be teaching. If I plan today and tomorrow, do my normal marking load over the weekend then I don't think there's an awful lot more for me to be doing though I'll feel like there's something.


----------



## mum2be2011

naomicourt said:


> Is it normal to get diarrhea at the end of pregnancy? I can't remember getting this last time. I am usually constipated! :blush:

I had diarrhea at the end of my last pregnancy and I had it all day yesterday with really bad vomiting. I put it down to a bug yesterday as Im feeling better today. Spoke to Midwife yesterday as nothing was staying down and I was worried about bean as she wasnt as active. She advised me that some ladies experience diarrhea towards the end of the pregnancy as the body tries to clear itself out ready for labour.:blush: There is a d&v bug doing the rounds so it could be just that. Keep drinking plenty to replace what you are loosing.


----------



## sar35

We got the call the first week of my maternity leave,thank god as that would of just finished me off! Good luck x
Naomi i thought diarrhea was a sign of labour as it meant having a clear out, maybe im wrong, but ive got sickness back so who knows.
As for the tickers its the blue,pink or multi colour ones that have disappered


----------



## jojo-m

naomicourt said:


> Is it normal to get diarrhea at the end of pregnancy? I can't remember getting this last time. I am usually constipated! :blush:

I got diarrhoea when I went into labour :winkwink: started contracting after 3rd trip to the loo.

Hope you not got a bug! and by the way your bump is looking fab :thumbup:

x


----------



## sar35

ok maybe i was wrong about the tickers lol mine is there


----------



## naomicourt

mum2be2011 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to get diarrhea at the end of pregnancy? I can't remember getting this last time. I am usually constipated! :blush:
> 
> I had diarrhea at the end of my last pregnancy and I had it all day yesterday with really bad vomiting. I put it down to a bug yesterday as Im feeling better today. Spoke to Midwife yesterday as nothing was staying down and I was worried about bean as she wasnt as active. She advised me that some ladies experience diarrhea towards the end of the pregnancy as the body tries to clear itself out ready for labour.:blush: There is a d&v bug doing the rounds so it could be just that. Keep drinking plenty to replace what you are loosing.Click to expand...

I hope I haven't caught a bug. :( I'm glad you are feeling better.

Lets hope that it may be a sign that labour will start next week as I will be full term then. :happydance:

I will make sure I keep my fluids up. Thanks hun. :hugs:




sar35 said:


> We got the call the first week of my maternity leave,thank god as that would of just finished me off! Good luck x
> Naomi i thought diarrhea was a sign of labour as it meant having a clear out, maybe im wrong, but ive got sickness back so who knows.
> As for the tickers its the blue,pink or multi colour ones that have disappered

Yes it's those tickers that I can't see. Not sure why. :shrug:


----------



## mum2be2011

naomicourt said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to get diarrhea at the end of pregnancy? I can't remember getting this last time. I am usually constipated! :blush:
> 
> I had diarrhea at the end of my last pregnancy and I had it all day yesterday with really bad vomiting. I put it down to a bug yesterday as Im feeling better today. Spoke to Midwife yesterday as nothing was staying down and I was worried about bean as she wasnt as active. She advised me that some ladies experience diarrhea towards the end of the pregnancy as the body tries to clear itself out ready for labour.:blush: There is a d&v bug doing the rounds so it could be just that. Keep drinking plenty to replace what you are loosing.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope I haven't caught a bug. :( I'm glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Lets hope that it may be a sign that labour will start next week as I will be full term then. :happydance:
> 
> I will make sure I keep my fluids up. Thanks hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope it isnt a bug that you've caught, that would just suck. Fingers crossed that it is a sign of labour :hugs:


----------



## millward329

Hey Tracy, just remember your life is your own..... it doesn't belong to school or the erhmm inspectors. Just do your normal and chill, it will probably make it better if they chose to observe you anyway : ) But if they pick on a pregnant lady then that is just mean x


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm gonna waddle back and forwards in front of the door in the hope that I look like I might drop if they put me through an observation. Just my little theory, which I know for a fact doesn't work coz I've got several friends who have been observed when they were 7 or so months pregnant. 

Also, at our antenatal appointment they told us that diarrhoea can happen around labour time because the bowel and birth canal have the same blood flow (or something like that - I forget exactly what she said but it was something like that).


----------



## LittleMrs

Also, boo for bad tickers - I spent ages getting that too and now it disappears!


----------



## mum2be2011

I cant believe I am about to do this as I dont like my bump pictures and no-one other than me normally gets to see them but I feel comfortable sharing them with you ladies.

Does the size of my bump look ok for 33 weeks? I took it earlier today, the horrible stretchies are from Phoebe's pregnancy :( Bump looks a little small to me, compared them to photos I took at this point with Phoebe and bump is lower and smaller. OH thinks it is because I am considerably lighter than I was last pregnancy. I have only put 8-10lb on tis pregnancy whereas I put 44lb at least on with Phoebe.
 



Attached Files:







SDC11003.JPG
File size: 80.6 KB
Views: 6









SDC11005.JPG
File size: 83.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mom 2B

I think you look fabulous!!!! and you can't even see stretchies in the pics. I should post some belly pics. Might need to do some more recent ones thou. I can't remember wheni did my last ones.


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks mom 2B, that has made me feel so much better. As a bigger lady I dont get cute little bumps or obvious ones. When I found out I was pregnant I had just lost all of my pregnancy weight (44lbs) and was on a mission to slim right down and get fit and healthy before trying to get pregnant again. 

It would appear drastic weight loss increases my chances of getting pregnant. Ive got severe endometriosis and PCOS and this is our 5th pregnancy but only the 2nd to have got this far. After my 6 week postnatal check Im being referred back to gynae for a total hysterectomy including both ovaries.


----------



## millward329

Hey guys, whatever our bump size or shape we have to remember that they are our bumps to make the most of and our babies are inside :happydance:
Saying that I thought it was about time I took my 32 week pic so here it is at 32+4.....definately grown!
 



Attached Files:







32wk.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## millward329

Thought I'd do one of the changes from 26 to 29 to 32. Wanted to see myself and didn't think you ladies would mind.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2









cropped.jpg
File size: 81 KB
Views: 0









32.4.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 1









32.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## beccybobeccy

Loving the bump-work girlies.... I'Ve not put mine on here yet because its on the other computer but some of you will have seen it on good old facebook anyway...

The Jellybeans look like they cooking good!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm loving the bumps but am so not taking a pic of my bare bump - was pretty chunky to begin with and bump has a soft bit at the bottom that is definitely more belly than bump.


----------



## lauren-kate

I love looking at bump pics. I'll be taking my 32 week picture tomorrow, so will have to remember to post it on here.


----------



## Disneydancr

mum2be2011 said:


> I cant believe I am about to do this as I dont like my bump pictures and no-one other than me normally gets to see them but I feel comfortable sharing them with you ladies.
> 
> Does the size of my bump look ok for 33 weeks? I took it earlier today, the horrible stretchies are from Phoebe's pregnancy :( Bump looks a little small to me, compared them to photos I took at this point with Phoebe and bump is lower and smaller. OH thinks it is because I am considerably lighter than I was last pregnancy. I have only put 8-10lb on tis pregnancy whereas I put 44lb at least on with Phoebe.

Looks beautiful! I don't understand why you are self-conscious! :nope: and it definitely looks like bump- not chubbiness! I look forward to more pics!



millward329 said:


> Thought I'd do one of the changes from 26 to 29 to 32. Wanted to see myself and didn't think you ladies would mind.

Don't mind at all... I love looking at progressions!


----------



## millward329

Well girlies, I'm on a roll with the camera tonight, decided to take some pics of the nursery. Still sewing tape on the curtains (by hand!) so decided to just take them without the curtains up. Couldn't wait any longer. No matress in the cot but maybe next week. Want it all looking good for baby shower on Monday, yay :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







bedding.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









canvas.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2









cot.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2









curtain.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2









dresser.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Disneydancr

beccybobeccy said:


> Loving the bump-work girlies.... I'Ve not put mine on here yet because its on the other computer but some of you will have seen it on good old facebook anyway...
> 
> The Jellybeans look like they cooking good!!!

Your bump pics are beautiful... just had a peek.


----------



## Jolene

Gorgeous bumps ladies. Rachael there is nothing wrong with your figure and you've got a cute bump.

Naomi, you're also on your last box wow! :dance: I hope you're doing ok and it just means your jellybean is almost done cookin'.

It's 11pm here and my bed is calling..... good night all, sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## millward329

Night Jolene


----------



## Jolene

Millward, it's looking lovely!


----------



## mum2be2011

Susie - your nursery looks lovely. 

Starting to get really jealous now ladies as we arent doing a nursery for this baby :( Baby will be in our room for the 1st 5-6 months and we are hoping to have moved by the time she needs a room. Phoebe has a nursery so if we get to the point that we havent moved house and baby is ready to go into her own room we will be doing a mad dash panic to change rooms around. Our 2nd bedroom (currently where people stay if they are staying overnight) is OH's office. We will move his office into the nursery and put the 2 girls in the bigger room.

Will have a look on our server for the nursery pics we took as Phoebe's room came together and post them. I love our little nursery.


----------



## Mom 2B

it wont let me attatch my bump pictures. I tried earlier and most of them at bmp format and I dont know how to change them to jpeg. Any ideas ladies?????


----------



## LittleMrs

34 weeks today - new milestone reached. Can't remember why 34 weeks was on my list. OH knows. Next is 35 weeks because I have a midwife appointment. Then 36 week because then there's less chance of brain damage if she's born after then and then 37 weeks because it's full term. Little bit stumped for milestones in the last 3 weeks - any ideas?


----------



## Disneydancr

mum2be2011 said:


> Susie - your nursery looks lovely.
> 
> Starting to get really jealous now ladies as we arent doing a nursery for this baby :( Baby will be in our room for the 1st 5-6 months and we are hoping to have moved by the time she needs a room. Phoebe has a nursery so if we get to the point that we havent moved house and baby is ready to go into her own room we will be doing a mad dash panic to change rooms around. Our 2nd bedroom (currently where people stay if they are staying overnight) is OH's office. We will move his office into the nursery and put the 2 girls in the bigger room.
> 
> Will have a look on our server for the nursery pics we took as Phoebe's room came together and post them. I love our little nursery.

 I'm in the same situation... still aren't living where we want to be... basically just a studio apt. I'm not even nesting, because I know this isn't where she'll be crawling around. First focus is getting a car... then into a bigger place.


----------



## mum2be2011

These are the original pics of the nursery we did for our 1st baby. Cant wait to get into our new house and do another nursery. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







SDC10028.JPG
File size: 93.2 KB
Views: 1









SDC10030.JPG
File size: 114.7 KB
Views: 2









SDC10041.JPG
File size: 113.8 KB
Views: 2









SDC10049.JPG
File size: 100.6 KB
Views: 1









SDC10053.JPG
File size: 118.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jms895

noja said:


> Hi folks, how's everyone doing?! I've been MIA for weeks, sorry! It's nice to read back now and catch up on where everyone is-and feeling bumpy and a bit uncomfy seems to be a general theme!
> I'm on leave from work now mainly because of pregnancy diabetes which has left me wiped. Had got to so use to feeling like crap though that that was the way it was supposed to be between now and...forever, starting to feel better now after a few days at home already.
> I've been researching cloth nappies, does anyone have any experience or views on the following:
> -terry nappies (by FAR the cheapest option!)
> -bamboozle stretch
> -little lamb
> -bum genius
> They're quite expensive so I want to make sure I get it right.
> I spent yesterday and today washing and drying baby gros, all getting very exciting and scary.
> Take care ladies and little ones!! :flower:

I have got bamboozles and ittis plus wraps and prefolds for newborn. Then loads of BTP for when he is big enough. I have lots of Issy bears, ittis and TB Easyfits I use for Caine. I have a bit of a pretty cloth nappy addiction :dohh: xx


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to get diarrhea at the end of pregnancy? I can't remember getting this last time. I am usually constipated! :blush:
> 
> I had diarrhea at the end of my last pregnancy and I had it all day yesterday with really bad vomiting. I put it down to a bug yesterday as Im feeling better today. Spoke to Midwife yesterday as nothing was staying down and I was worried about bean as she wasnt as active. She advised me that some ladies experience diarrhea towards the end of the pregnancy as the body tries to clear itself out ready for labour.:blush: There is a d&v bug doing the rounds so it could be just that. Keep drinking plenty to replace what you are loosing.Click to expand...

Hope you are better now hun! xx



naomicourt said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> Well mostly there is quite a lot going on!!
> Glad on the whole everybody is well though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...
> 
> Had a nice antenatal session today as a 3 week old :baby: came in to demonstrate bathing, so cute. We saw the instruments for labour as well so I guess not so scary if you know in advance. I'm thinking about opting for a epidural for pain relief but really not sure.
> 
> 
> [QUOTE
> 
> Glad the other antenatal went better!! My NHS ones started yesterday... did you have a lot of other people there? There were about 30 people in mine yesterday!!
> 
> In reading back I decided to do something useful.... and I collated all the names as per the original plan.... did I miss anyone that posted theirs?
> 
> 
> Smiffy85 = Leanne from Nottingham
> Little Mrs = Tracy from Chesterfield in Derbyshire#
> Millward329 = Susie from Lancaster
> Mom 2B- Laura from Ontario, Canada
> Joj-m =Jo from Sheffield
> Hodbert = Lisa, from Wigan in UK, but living in San Jose, California.
> jms895= Jade from Nottingham
> Faff&Fidget = Sam from Leicester but living near Wisbech
> Lauren-kate = Lauren in Manchester
> Sar35 = Sarah from Deal, Kent
> Mum2be = Rachael, Cheshire
> Beccybobeccy = Beccy, Bristol
> 
> This was to make up for not commenting on all your lovely posts.
> 
> Had a lot baby things going on this week. EVERYTHING feels baby related at the moment. I suppose thats to be expected when baby takes up residence in your ribs. The best things was my friends throwing me a suprise baby shower on Sunday. I almost went into early labour which the shock!!
> I was so touched... plus I was moaning to OH only the other day that I wasn't having a shower so then I felt guilty that I didn't have enough faith!! lol
> 
> 20 working days till Mat Leave.... can't bloody come soon enough...
> 
> Can't believe we are going to need a Baby thread soon!
> 
> Whats scarier than a July due date thread? AN AUGUST BABY THREAD!! Yes, there are now August babies in 1st tri... I'm feeling very old and wise now! lol!!
> 
> Love to all ....
> 
> PS. I love Gillian McKeith. You know you do too.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> naomicourt = Naomi Court from Essex
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Hiya people.
> 
> Ok - dumb moment - what is VBAC?
> 
> Secondly, have started with a weird pain today - it's kinda like the pain that you get when you need the toilet and you've held it too long. A kind of sharp ache around about the pubic bone at the front. I'm not explaining it well. Does anyone know what it is?Click to expand...
> 
> VBAC stands for vaginal birth after a c section. I had to have an emergency c section with my daughter.
> 
> It sounds a bit like your baby is engaging to me. I have had a pain like that the last few days. xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah, makes sense now. I cold work out the vaginal birth but then I got a bit stuck.
> 
> Should I be worried that the baby's engaging? Is it early for her to be doing that? Though, to be fair, she's getting so big that I wouldn't be surprised if she comes mid-late December instead of waitng for Jan 6th.Click to expand...
> 
> No, if baby is getting further down in to the birth canal it does not mean that labour is imminent, they can stay like that for weeks. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Had yet another terrible night's sleep with me getting up at 1am and then 5am, not being able to sleep, so not a long post as i am abolsutely shattered! Plus, I don't know what it going on down there but it all feels soooo heavy, I can hardly bend over, sitting down feels really awkward and I have constant backache which spreads down my legs, with the occasional cramping. Oh the joys! Had doc apptmt this morning but there's nothing going on in there, its all part and parcel. Ooh cant believe the Dec dreamers are upt o 16 babies now!!! Eeek!
> 
> Its Thanksgiving here tomorrow so hubby has a nice 4 day weekend Plus have finally decided on my sis/bro-in-law xmas prez so am ordering today and am ordering a camcorder we have decided on.
> 
> Washed all bubs clothes yday and the towels we have bought for her, just got bedding left to do. I'm starting to feel slightly more organised now. Although still have very low motivation/energy for much else.
> 
> Anyway, hope u r all good :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Disneydancr said:
> 
> 
> Here's my 32 week bump pic with the 27 week to compare. What a difference 5 weeks make! My friends and OH say that she looks like she's coming out soon! Still on the fence about that-- not sure if I want that or not!Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely bump! You are carrying very low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon all, well I dont know if something is happening here or not. Had a strange wet sensation and had to even change my jeans. I've not phoned the hospital as can't get up there today anyway. hmmmmm very confused.Click to expand...
> 
> time to stick a pad on hun and wait and see, if/when its wet call midwife and they will test it for you! let us know how you get on xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree, you should definitly put a pad on so that if it is amniotic fluid the midwife can test it. :hugs:
> 
> Glad everything went well with your appointment Sarah.
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting to take a picture of my bump and it is huuuge now!! lol so here it is compared to my 30 week picture.
> 
> View attachment 140075
> 30 Weeks
> 
> View attachment 140077
> Today - 35+4
> 
> I have been feeling so much better today I have been on a cleaning mission again! Have got the pram in now and been cleaning that and trying to remember how to change it from a pushchair to a pram! lol
> 
> I am going to get the marzipan on the christmas cake tonight so I can get that iced tomorrow. :happydance: I love Christmas!!! and I am putting up the tree this weekend. Wahoooo :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay so exciting I love it too! Fab bump! xx



mum2be2011 said:


> I cant believe I am about to do this as I dont like my bump pictures and no-one other than me normally gets to see them but I feel comfortable sharing them with you ladies.
> 
> Does the size of my bump look ok for 33 weeks? I took it earlier today, the horrible stretchies are from Phoebe's pregnancy :( Bump looks a little small to me, compared them to photos I took at this point with Phoebe and bump is lower and smaller. OH thinks it is because I am considerably lighter than I was last pregnancy. I have only put 8-10lb on tis pregnancy whereas I put 44lb at least on with Phoebe.

Looks like a fab bump! Similar to mine hun xx
You are lucky I have gained 26 pounds!


----------



## jms895

millward329 said:


> Hey guys, whatever our bump size or shape we have to remember that they are our bumps to make the most of and our babies are inside :happydance:
> Saying that I thought it was about time I took my 32 week pic so here it is at 32+4.....definately grown!

Fab bump pics and nursery hun! x


----------



## jms895

I have grown a little bit I think and measuring 35 weeks :) Baby is locked and loaded too :)
 



Attached Files:







SDC11695.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5









SDC11697.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies sorry not posting properly but being Thanksgiving we have people over. Just wanted to let you girls know that 2016 had her little boy today at 35+6. I know she wasnt really a regular poster in here but she was an original JB, so thought some of you might be interested to know.


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats to 2016

Happy Thanksgiving to the American gals


----------



## Disneydancr

so 3 babies now? jeez!


----------



## sar35

Congrats 2016! Lovely bumps ladies x


----------



## millward329

Sar what r u doing up at this time?


----------



## sar35

im always up at this time i have to get my son up for school!, What about you?


----------



## millward329

Oh just stuff, thinking of going back to bed for a bit now though x


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Oh just stuff, thinking of going back to bed for a bit now though x

Dont blame you its freezing isnt it! Got the inlaws coming this weekend (its my birthday tomorrow) so gotta do some ironing and general tidying, so should really get off the laptop!!


----------



## jojo-m

congratulations 2016!

Morning ladies hope your all well x


----------



## Fraggles

Congratulations 2016, cant wait to hear the birth story, they get me all soppy.

Going to call mw in a bit. Movements have been getting less and less and it's worrying me.


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> Congratulations 2016, cant wait to hear the birth story, they get me all soppy.
> 
> Going to call mw in a bit. Movements have been getting less and less and it's worrying me.

thinking of you xx


----------



## Fraggles

Feels strange to go from super active periods to virtually nothing. Must admit i'll be glad when baby is here and the morning sickness as gone.


----------



## boobaby

Congrats 2016
Thinking of you Fragles
x x x


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> Feels strange to go from super active periods to virtually nothing. Must admit i'll be glad when baby is here and the morning sickness as gone.

tell me about it! I cant handle the return of the sickness:sick:


----------



## Jolene

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Sar :cake:

Fraggles, I'm sure your baby will be fine :hugs: How far are you now?

Congrats 2016!


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Hey ladies sorry not posting properly but being Thanksgiving we have people over. Just wanted to let you girls know that 2016 had her little boy today at 35+6. I know she wasnt really a regular poster in here but she was an original JB, so thought some of you might be interested to know.

Ooooooh how exciting!! Congratulations to 2016!! Do you have any more info so I can update the front page. I hope they are both doing ok. xx



Fraggles said:


> Congratulations 2016, cant wait to hear the birth story, they get me all soppy.
> 
> Going to call mw in a bit. Movements have been getting less and less and it's worrying me.

Did you call your midwife hun? How far gone are you now? I hope everything is ok. THinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

30 days to goooooo!!! :happydance:


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> 30 days to goooooo!!! :happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

sar35 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 30 days to goooooo!!! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Even less for you!! :happydance:


----------



## lauren-kate

Here is my bump at 32 weeks - still small, but I always was last time around too.

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii225/lauren-kate_album/32weeks01.jpg
https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii225/lauren-kate_album/32weeks02.jpg


----------



## LittleMrs

GGGGRRRRRRRRRR! I HATE MY HEAD OF FACULTY!!!!! STUPID WOMAN!!!!

So, evil Ofsted are in next week so uuber stress. To be honest I'm trying not to be bothered at all - I mean I'm the best part of 8 months pregnant, Ofsted stress is the last thing I need. And, to be typical, this afternoon I start with cramps - low down and more painful than I've had before but not crippling or anything, more of a constant gripe. So I text my midwife and she says 'go home, have a bath, a couple of paracetamol and go to bed -if it gets worse or continues across the weekend then phone triage. Make sure you have a relaxed weekend'. I decide to wait until the end of the day before going home and to have a word with my HOF. I tell her I've been having some pains but I'm sure it'll be fine and the midwife said to take it easy. I say that if I go into early labour she'll be the first to know. She snaps at me that it's far too early for that (remembering - woman with no children) I say, actually it's not. She says it is. I sigh, thinking, we've had this conversation before, you don't actually know how far along I am at all. considering you think I've got a couple of months to sort things out after xmas. I say to her, if I went into labour I'm far enough along that they wouldn't try and stop it. She says again it's too early (like repeating it will make her right). I decide I can't be arsed with the argument say, I'm sure it won't come to it anyway and say the midwife has told me to rest but my lesson plans will be done for Ofsted. She looks at me like I've just told her to kiss my arse and says 'I should THINK so'. And I think........ well a lot of 4 letter words along the lines of 'you know what *^% you, I'm gonna get signed off next week at my midwife appointment because I'm sick of your *&^%'. 

Sorry, had to moan again about the evil cow. I won't have the balls to get signed off - I know I won't. I don't even know what I'd give as a reason if I did decide to be signed off. Midwife has offered but I'm really not sure on what grounds I could be signed off - unless 'stress caused by lack of compassion in middle management' is actually a reason. What do you all think? 

I was also told today by a female colleague that when she has children she won't moan at all - she'll be so grateful. Oh, DO sod off!


----------



## millward329

Aw Tracy, sorry you had a bad day. I would be tempted to get signed off. Is there anyone more compassionate you can mention her attitude to? It really isn't acceptable. Hugs to you, try to chill out because she clearly has no clue x


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy that is awful. As Susie says I would be tempted to get signed off, you dont need the hassle or the stress. I know its easier said than done but try and relax and take it easy. Have a nice long soak in a bubble bath and then chill out on the sofa with a dvd and some treats. 

Please dont apologise about moaning, you have every right to moan. Thats what we are here for :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Hey Ladies! Am back on after a lovely Thanksgiving yesterday when we were totally turkied up!! It's Black Friday today when they have massive sales so just bought a camcorder online for about $50 less than it was, so yey!



naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies sorry not posting properly but being Thanksgiving we have people over. Just wanted to let you girls know that 2016 had her little boy today at 35+6. I know she wasnt really a regular poster in here but she was an original JB, so thought some of you might be interested to know.
> 
> Ooooooh how exciting!! Congratulations to 2016!! Do you have any more info so I can update the front page. I hope they are both doing ok. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations 2016, cant wait to hear the birth story, they get me all soppy.
> 
> Going to call mw in a bit. Movements have been getting less and less and it's worrying me.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you call your midwife hun? How far gone are you now? I hope everything is ok. THinking of you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Naomi, yey for 30 days, I must be less than 30 now, OMG! :shock: I can't believe 2016 has had her baby, she was due on same day as me and I've been following her journal for months now. I just can't stop thinking about it, I guess I'm part jealous and part in shock that our baby could arrive at any time! Anyway, her last post said "He is here! Arrived at 6.01pm weighing 6lbs6oz (2.9kg) and 20cm long. Birth story later once I get over the shock. Not slept for 40hours! Name TBD." Here is the link to her journal: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...le-2016s-first-intrauterine-pregnancy-98.html



LittleMrs said:


> GGGGRRRRRRRRRR! I HATE MY HEAD OF FACULTY!!!!! STUPID WOMAN!!!!
> 
> So, evil Ofsted are in next week so uuber stress. To be honest I'm trying not to be bothered at all - I mean I'm the best part of 8 months pregnant, Ofsted stress is the last thing I need. And, to be typical, this afternoon I start with cramps - low down and more painful than I've had before but not crippling or anything, more of a constant gripe. So I text my midwife and she says 'go home, have a bath, a couple of paracetamol and go to bed -if it gets worse or continues across the weekend then phone triage. Make sure you have a relaxed weekend'. I decide to wait until the end of the day before going home and to have a word with my HOF. I tell her I've been having some pains but I'm sure it'll be fine and the midwife said to take it easy. I say that if I go into early labour she'll be the first to know. She snaps at me that it's far too early for that (remembering - woman with no children) I say, actually it's not. She says it is. I sigh, thinking, we've had this conversation before, you don't actually know how far along I am at all. considering you think I've got a couple of months to sort things out after xmas. I say to her, if I went into labour I'm far enough along that they wouldn't try and stop it. She says again it's too early (like repeating it will make her right). I decide I can't be arsed with the argument say, I'm sure it won't come to it anyway and say the midwife has told me to rest but my lesson plans will be done for Ofsted. She looks at me like I've just told her to kiss my arse and says 'I should THINK so'. And I think........ well a lot of 4 letter words along the lines of 'you know what *^% you, I'm gonna get signed off next week at my midwife appointment because I'm sick of your *&^%'.
> 
> Sorry, had to moan again about the evil cow. I won't have the balls to get signed off - I know I won't. I don't even know what I'd give as a reason if I did decide to be signed off. Midwife has offered but I'm really not sure on what grounds I could be signed off - unless 'stress caused by lack of compassion in middle management' is actually a reason. What do you all think?
> 
> I was also told today by a female colleague that when she has children she won't moan at all - she'll be so grateful. Oh, DO sod off!

LittleMrs I'm so sorry this woman is being such a cow to you! I would def get signed off if you can, why should you put up with her crap at this stage of your pregnancy, if she's not going to offer you any support or compassion? You and baby are far more important, they can survive without you. :hugs:

We had our doctor's apptmt on Wednesday and all week I'd been feeling a lot heavier down there and getting quite a lot of cramping and back ache. I told doc and she checked my cervix, but said it wasnt dilated, which I didnt really expect it to be. She never said it baby has engaged or not though :shrug: Anyway, we're down to weekly appointments now so think I'll ask next week. 

Am going to order all our xmas prezzies today as there also seems to be a few sales on in UK so may get some things a bit cheaper. Hubby is currently enjoying COD (whats new) so going to go have a brew and a browse online! :HUGS: hope everyone is good.


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 30 days to goooooo!!! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Even less for you!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Bloody ell your right!


----------



## beccybobeccy

LittleMrs said:


> GGGGRRRRRRRRRR! I HATE MY HEAD OF FACULTY!!!!! STUPID WOMAN!!!!
> 
> So, evil Ofsted are in next week so uuber stress. To be honest I'm trying not to be bothered at all - I mean I'm the best part of 8 months pregnant, Ofsted stress is the last thing I need. And, to be typical, this afternoon I start with cramps - low down and more painful than I've had before but not crippling or anything, more of a constant gripe. So I text my midwife and she says 'go home, have a bath, a couple of paracetamol and go to bed -if it gets worse or continues across the weekend then phone triage. Make sure you have a relaxed weekend'. I decide to wait until the end of the day before going home and to have a word with my HOF. I tell her I've been having some pains but I'm sure it'll be fine and the midwife said to take it easy. I say that if I go into early labour she'll be the first to know. She snaps at me that it's far too early for that (remembering - woman with no children) I say, actually it's not. She says it is. I sigh, thinking, we've had this conversation before, you don't actually know how far along I am at all. considering you think I've got a couple of months to sort things out after xmas. I say to her, if I went into labour I'm far enough along that they wouldn't try and stop it. She says again it's too early (like repeating it will make her right). I decide I can't be arsed with the argument say, I'm sure it won't come to it anyway and say the midwife has told me to rest but my lesson plans will be done for Ofsted. She looks at me like I've just told her to kiss my arse and says 'I should THINK so'. And I think........ well a lot of 4 letter words along the lines of 'you know what *^% you, I'm gonna get signed off next week at my midwife appointment because I'm sick of your *&^%'.
> 
> Sorry, had to moan again about the evil cow. I won't have the balls to get signed off - I know I won't. I don't even know what I'd give as a reason if I did decide to be signed off. Midwife has offered but I'm really not sure on what grounds I could be signed off - unless 'stress caused by lack of compassion in middle management' is actually a reason. What do you all think?
> 
> I was also told today by a female colleague that when she has children she won't moan at all - she'll be so grateful. Oh, DO sod off!

Sounds like Stress to me..... fetch the woman a sick note :sick:


----------



## beccybobeccy

sar35 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 30 days to goooooo!!! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Even less for you!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody ell your right!Click to expand...

Do we really have to start thinking about getting these Jellybeans out of us??
You two are scaring me... ssssh....lalalalala.... not listening *sticks fingers in ears*


----------



## beccybobeccy

hodbert said:


> Hey Ladies! Am back on after a lovely Thanksgiving yesterday when we were totally turkied up!! It's Black Friday today when they have massive sales so just bought a camcorder online for about $50 less than it was, so yey!
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies sorry not posting properly but being Thanksgiving we have people over. Just wanted to let you girls know that 2016 had her little boy today at 35+6. I know she wasnt really a regular poster in here but she was an original JB, so thought some of you might be interested to know.
> 
> Ooooooh how exciting!! Congratulations to 2016!! Do you have any more info so I can update the front page. I hope they are both doing ok. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations 2016, cant wait to hear the birth story, they get me all soppy.
> 
> Going to call mw in a bit. Movements have been getting less and less and it's worrying me.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you call your midwife hun? How far gone are you now? I hope everything is ok. THinking of you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Naomi, yey for 30 days, I must be less than 30 now, OMG! :shock: I can't believe 2016 has had her baby, she was due on same day as me and I've been following her journal for months now. I just can't stop thinking about it, I guess I'm part jealous and part in shock that our baby could arrive at any time! Anyway, her last post said "He is here! Arrived at 6.01pm weighing 6lbs6oz (2.9kg) and 20cm long. Birth story later once I get over the shock. Not slept for 40hours! Name TBD." Here is the link to her journal: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...le-2016s-first-intrauterine-pregnancy-98.html
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> GGGGRRRRRRRRRR! I HATE MY HEAD OF FACULTY!!!!! STUPID WOMAN!!!!
> 
> So, evil Ofsted are in next week so uuber stress. To be honest I'm trying not to be bothered at all - I mean I'm the best part of 8 months pregnant, Ofsted stress is the last thing I need. And, to be typical, this afternoon I start with cramps - low down and more painful than I've had before but not crippling or anything, more of a constant gripe. So I text my midwife and she says 'go home, have a bath, a couple of paracetamol and go to bed -if it gets worse or continues across the weekend then phone triage. Make sure you have a relaxed weekend'. I decide to wait until the end of the day before going home and to have a word with my HOF. I tell her I've been having some pains but I'm sure it'll be fine and the midwife said to take it easy. I say that if I go into early labour she'll be the first to know. She snaps at me that it's far too early for that (remembering - woman with no children) I say, actually it's not. She says it is. I sigh, thinking, we've had this conversation before, you don't actually know how far along I am at all. considering you think I've got a couple of months to sort things out after xmas. I say to her, if I went into labour I'm far enough along that they wouldn't try and stop it. She says again it's too early (like repeating it will make her right). I decide I can't be arsed with the argument say, I'm sure it won't come to it anyway and say the midwife has told me to rest but my lesson plans will be done for Ofsted. She looks at me like I've just told her to kiss my arse and says 'I should THINK so'. And I think........ well a lot of 4 letter words along the lines of 'you know what *^% you, I'm gonna get signed off next week at my midwife appointment because I'm sick of your *&^%'.
> 
> Sorry, had to moan again about the evil cow. I won't have the balls to get signed off - I know I won't. I don't even know what I'd give as a reason if I did decide to be signed off. Midwife has offered but I'm really not sure on what grounds I could be signed off - unless 'stress caused by lack of compassion in middle management' is actually a reason. What do you all think?
> 
> I was also told today by a female colleague that when she has children she won't moan at all - she'll be so grateful. Oh, DO sod off!Click to expand...
> 
> LittleMrs I'm so sorry this woman is being such a cow to you! I would def get signed off if you can, why should you put up with her crap at this stage of your pregnancy, if she's not going to offer you any support or compassion? You and baby are far more important, they can survive without you. :hugs:
> 
> We had our doctor's apptmt on Wednesday and all week I'd been feeling a lot heavier down there and getting quite a lot of cramping and back ache. I told doc and she checked my cervix, but said it wasnt dilated, which I didnt really expect it to be. She never said it baby has engaged or not though :shrug: Anyway, we're down to weekly appointments now so think I'll ask next week.
> 
> Am going to order all our xmas prezzies today as there also seems to be a few sales on in UK so may get some things a bit cheaper. Hubby is currently enjoying COD (whats new) so going to go have a brew and a browse online! :HUGS: hope everyone is good.Click to expand...


1 week til Term Hodbert!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## jms895

Fraggles hope all is ok?

Congrats 2016!

Yay its the weekend and I have officialy started mat leave :wohoo:

Now I just need some snow!


----------



## blessed

lauren-kate said:


> Here is my bump at 32 weeks - still small, but I always was last time around too.
> 
> https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii225/lauren-kate_album/32weeks01.jpg
> https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii225/lauren-kate_album/32weeks02.jpg

My bump stayed SO small for the LONGEST, and I wanted a big bump... now I've got the big bump (well, I think its about normal to small size) and I wish it was like yours!! lol... Never satisfied.... :wacko:


----------



## jms895

I am really struggling with my bump and the pressure now :(


----------



## blessed

^^ understood! I have HORRIBLE mid-upper back pain every day... just a few more weeks!


----------



## Fraggles

Just out of hospital they thought was srom but thankfully waters are in tact, had a scan and trace, toco was hitting over 40 with some mild pains, they said if pains increase or start tightening more ive to go back in.


----------



## Mom 2B

I've been signed off work for a few weeks now due to stress at home (my mother is very ill and i have been taking care of her) and I was having some cramping. You can get signed off work for stress if its causing cramping and contractions. Wish you the best and good luck with that cow!


----------



## LittleMrs

Sympathy for all the ladies who are in pain. Me too. Still having some random cramps and now back ache too.


----------



## beccybobeccy

My SPD is ridiculous. At times I can barely move! I can't wait to start Mat Leave... SO JEALOUS JMS x


----------



## hodbert

beccybobeccy said:


> 1 week til Term Hodbert!!!! Congratulations!!

Thanks hun! Quite scary!



jms895 said:


> Fraggles hope all is ok?
> 
> Congrats 2016!
> 
> Yay its the weekend and I have officialy started mat leave :wohoo:
> 
> Now I just need some snow!

Yey for mat leave JMS!!! :happydance:



Fraggles said:


> Just out of hospital they thought was srom but thankfully waters are in tact, had a scan and trace, toco was hitting over 40 with some mild pains, they said if pains increase or start tightening more ive to go back in.

:hugs: hope everything is ok with you and LO Fraggles.

Just ordered all our xmas prezzies and going out to pick a tree in a bit! Xmas not far off (although I am very aware that as everyone counts down until xmas they are also counting down to my DD!!)


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> GGGGRRRRRRRRRR! I HATE MY HEAD OF FACULTY!!!!! STUPID WOMAN!!!!
> 
> So, evil Ofsted are in next week so uuber stress. To be honest I'm trying not to be bothered at all - I mean I'm the best part of 8 months pregnant, Ofsted stress is the last thing I need. And, to be typical, this afternoon I start with cramps - low down and more painful than I've had before but not crippling or anything, more of a constant gripe. So I text my midwife and she says 'go home, have a bath, a couple of paracetamol and go to bed -if it gets worse or continues across the weekend then phone triage. Make sure you have a relaxed weekend'. I decide to wait until the end of the day before going home and to have a word with my HOF. I tell her I've been having some pains but I'm sure it'll be fine and the midwife said to take it easy. I say that if I go into early labour she'll be the first to know. She snaps at me that it's far too early for that (remembering - woman with no children) I say, actually it's not. She says it is. I sigh, thinking, we've had this conversation before, you don't actually know how far along I am at all. considering you think I've got a couple of months to sort things out after xmas. I say to her, if I went into labour I'm far enough along that they wouldn't try and stop it. She says again it's too early (like repeating it will make her right). I decide I can't be arsed with the argument say, I'm sure it won't come to it anyway and say the midwife has told me to rest but my lesson plans will be done for Ofsted. She looks at me like I've just told her to kiss my arse and says 'I should THINK so'. And I think........ well a lot of 4 letter words along the lines of 'you know what *^% you, I'm gonna get signed off next week at my midwife appointment because I'm sick of your *&^%'.
> 
> Sorry, had to moan again about the evil cow. I won't have the balls to get signed off - I know I won't. I don't even know what I'd give as a reason if I did decide to be signed off. Midwife has offered but I'm really not sure on what grounds I could be signed off - unless 'stress caused by lack of compassion in middle management' is actually a reason. What do you all think?
> 
> I was also told today by a female colleague that when she has children she won't moan at all - she'll be so grateful. Oh, DO sod off!

Def get signed off, its not worth it!:hugs:


beccybobeccy said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 30 days to goooooo!!! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Even less for you!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody ell your right!Click to expand...
> 
> Do we really have to start thinking about getting these Jellybeans out of us??
> You two are scaring me... ssssh....lalalalala.... not listening *sticks fingers in ears*Click to expand...

lol its scary isnt it, its crept up on us, we can have a baby at any time, we should do a sweepstake as to who goes next, i reckon Naomi!


jms895 said:


> Fraggles hope all is ok?
> 
> Congrats 2016!
> 
> Yay its the weekend and I have officialy started mat leave :wohoo:
> 
> Now I just need some snow!

Yay for maternity leave :happydance:



Fraggles said:


> Just out of hospital they thought was srom but thankfully waters are in tact, had a scan and trace, toco was hitting over 40 with some mild pains, they said if pains increase or start tightening more ive to go back in.

Glad all was ok x



hodbert said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> 1 week til Term Hodbert!!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> Thanks hun! Quite scary!
> 
> 
> 
> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Fraggles hope all is ok?
> 
> Congrats 2016!
> 
> Yay its the weekend and I have officialy started mat leave :wohoo:
> 
> Now I just need some snow!Click to expand...
> 
> Yey for mat leave JMS!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Just out of hospital they thought was srom but thankfully waters are in tact, had a scan and trace, toco was hitting over 40 with some mild pains, they said if pains increase or start tightening more ive to go back in.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: hope everything is ok with you and LO Fraggles.
> 
> Just ordered all our xmas prezzies and going out to pick a tree in a bit! Xmas not far off (although I am very aware that as everyone counts down until xmas they are also counting down to my DD!!)Click to expand...

Hodbert congrats for 1week!

Smiffy.............Where are you? hope you are ok xxx


----------



## sar35

Been up half the night with tinnitus! beeping in my ear..... get up and google it and its a sign of high bp, open the window in the bedroom and I can hear a lorry reversing and I think its that lol, Im thinking ive got a medical condition and its someone's alarm or a lorry reversing....need to get some sleep!:)


----------



## LittleMrs

Hm, smiffy hasn't been on facebook since weds either. Who's her text buddy?


----------



## jms895

Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have loads of snow yay! :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Just like you wanted, jms.


----------



## smiffy85

LittleMrs said:


> emilyp83 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning. Hope everyone is well. I've got up this morning to loads and loads of snow! My mum has joked that they'll have to come for me in a helicopter, if this is what its like in November I dread to think what January is going to be like out here!
> 
> I got a serious telling off from the consultant yesterday and now have to see them more often because I can't be trusted to stay at home!! I felt like a naughty child but I guess she does have a point and my cervix has shortened even more now. I just don't want to be up and down to the hospital all the time. What I hadn't realised is that women who go into early labour don't labour like a normal labour and it might not ever get to the contractions being unbearably uncomfortable before its too late to get to hospital and I also didn't realise that I might not break my waters until the baby is actually born either. So really there is no way of me knowing whether any regular contractions I have are the real thing or not.
> 
> On the positive side the growth scan couldn't have been more normal. All the measurements are about on the middle line on the growth charts. The lady gave me a picture but I have no idea what I'm looking at, she said it was the face but I can't see it!!
> 
> Has anyone got any suggestions of things to do to help us all get some sleep. I have had another rubbish night, tried a camomile tea at about 1am but that didn't really help. So now I'm looking for any suggestions no matter how daft I'm willing to try it just to be able to get a reasonable night for once.
> 
> Well I've rambled on for long enough now. Hope everyone else is having a good day so far.
> 
> Sleep isn't good for me anymore. Lots of tossing and turning. Hugs for you!
> 
> Steer clear of the camomile - apparently it can bring on contractions and if you're threatening early labour you def don't want that! x
> 
> 
> 
> noja said:
> 
> 
> Hi folks, how's everyone doing?! I've been MIA for weeks, sorry! It's nice to read back now and catch up on where everyone is-and feeling bumpy and a bit uncomfy seems to be a general theme!
> I'm on leave from work now mainly because of pregnancy diabetes which has left me wiped. Had got to so use to feeling like crap though that that was the way it was supposed to be between now and...forever, starting to feel better now after a few days at home already.
> I've been researching cloth nappies, does anyone have any experience or views on the following:
> -terry nappies (by FAR the cheapest option!)
> -bamboozle stretch
> -little lamb
> -bum genius
> They're quite expensive so I want to make sure I get it right.
> I spent yesterday and today washing and drying baby gros, all getting very exciting and scary.
> Take care ladies and little ones!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> yep i agree with the bumpy and uncomfortable bit!!!
> 
> 
> In other news (this will make more sense to those in the know - Smiffy, Sar, Milward .... prob a few others too - you'll know what I mean) school received THE call today. They're coming. Monday and Tuesday. Panic ensues but I'm not sure if I can be bothered to panic but I know I'll get it in the neck if I don't. Going to do some planning tonight, got the books in I need for marking and have told most of the kids I'll be teaching. If I plan today and tomorrow, do my normal marking load over the weekend then I don't think there's an awful lot more for me to be doing though I'll feel like there's something.Click to expand...

O hugs to you! we got the call at this time 2 years ago just as you go into christmas overdrive in a primary school!!! Crazy!



mum2be2011 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to get diarrhea at the end of pregnancy? I can't remember getting this last time. I am usually constipated! :blush:
> 
> I had diarrhea at the end of my last pregnancy and I had it all day yesterday with really bad vomiting. I put it down to a bug yesterday as Im feeling better today. Spoke to Midwife yesterday as nothing was staying down and I was worried about bean as she wasnt as active. She advised me that some ladies experience diarrhea towards the end of the pregnancy as the body tries to clear itself out ready for labour.:blush: There is a d&v bug doing the rounds so it could be just that. Keep drinking plenty to replace what you are loosing.Click to expand...

I had a bug/food poisoning few weeks ago and rang emergency MW and she said as long as your drinking and replacing fluid its ok!



mum2be2011 said:


> I cant believe I am about to do this as I dont like my bump pictures and no-one other than me normally gets to see them but I feel comfortable sharing them with you ladies.
> 
> Does the size of my bump look ok for 33 weeks? I took it earlier today, the horrible stretchies are from Phoebe's pregnancy :( Bump looks a little small to me, compared them to photos I took at this point with Phoebe and bump is lower and smaller. OH thinks it is because I am considerably lighter than I was last pregnancy. I have only put 8-10lb on tis pregnancy whereas I put 44lb at least on with Phoebe.

Lovely bumpage!



mum2be2011 said:


> Thanks mom 2B, that has made me feel so much better. As a bigger lady I dont get cute little bumps or obvious ones. When I found out I was pregnant I had just lost all of my pregnancy weight (44lbs) and was on a mission to slim right down and get fit and healthy before trying to get pregnant again.
> 
> It would appear drastic weight loss increases my chances of getting pregnant. Ive got severe endometriosis and PCOS and this is our 5th pregnancy but only the 2nd to have got this far. After my 6 week postnatal check Im being referred back to gynae for a total hysterectomy including both ovaries.

I agree about the weight loss. I have said this lots of times but was on weight watchers when we found out about bean as he was a total surprise (i was convinced I was infertile after quite a few years of dodgy periods etc). My body just seemed to get to a point where it said 'ok your at the right weight to be preggers now'. And I've only put 7kg on yay!



millward329 said:


> Hey guys, whatever our bump size or shape we have to remember that they are our bumps to make the most of and our babies are inside :happydance:
> Saying that I thought it was about time I took my 32 week pic so here it is at 32+4.....definately grown!

Loving the growth susie!!



millward329 said:


> Well girlies, I'm on a roll with the camera tonight, decided to take some pics of the nursery. Still sewing tape on the curtains (by hand!) so decided to just take them without the curtains up. Couldn't wait any longer. No matress in the cot but maybe next week. Want it all looking good for baby shower on Monday, yay :winkwink:

Gorgeous nursery hun!



mum2be2011 said:


> These are the original pics of the nursery we did for our 1st baby. Cant wait to get into our new house and do another nursery. :thumbup:

Awww so cute!



jms895 said:


> I have grown a little bit I think and measuring 35 weeks :) Baby is locked and loaded too :)

Looking good jade!



hodbert said:


> Hey ladies sorry not posting properly but being Thanksgiving we have people over. Just wanted to let you girls know that 2016 had her little boy today at 35+6. I know she wasnt really a regular poster in here but she was an original JB, so thought some of you might be interested to know.

I miss a few days and anothr jellybean pops out! Scary stuff!



Fraggles said:


> Congratulations 2016, cant wait to hear the birth story, they get me all soppy.
> 
> Going to call mw in a bit. Movements have been getting less and less and it's worrying me.

:hugs: hun!



LittleMrs said:


> GGGGRRRRRRRRRR! I HATE MY HEAD OF FACULTY!!!!! STUPID WOMAN!!!!
> 
> So, evil Ofsted are in next week so uuber stress. To be honest I'm trying not to be bothered at all - I mean I'm the best part of 8 months pregnant, Ofsted stress is the last thing I need. And, to be typical, this afternoon I start with cramps - low down and more painful than I've had before but not crippling or anything, more of a constant gripe. So I text my midwife and she says 'go home, have a bath, a couple of paracetamol and go to bed -if it gets worse or continues across the weekend then phone triage. Make sure you have a relaxed weekend'. I decide to wait until the end of the day before going home and to have a word with my HOF. I tell her I've been having some pains but I'm sure it'll be fine and the midwife said to take it easy. I say that if I go into early labour she'll be the first to know. She snaps at me that it's far too early for that (remembering - woman with no children) I say, actually it's not. She says it is. I sigh, thinking, we've had this conversation before, you don't actually know how far along I am at all. considering you think I've got a couple of months to sort things out after xmas. I say to her, if I went into labour I'm far enough along that they wouldn't try and stop it. She says again it's too early (like repeating it will make her right). I decide I can't be arsed with the argument say, I'm sure it won't come to it anyway and say the midwife has told me to rest but my lesson plans will be done for Ofsted. She looks at me like I've just told her to kiss my arse and says 'I should THINK so'. And I think........ well a lot of 4 letter words along the lines of 'you know what *^% you, I'm gonna get signed off next week at my midwife appointment because I'm sick of your *&^%'.
> 
> Sorry, had to moan again about the evil cow. I won't have the balls to get signed off - I know I won't. I don't even know what I'd give as a reason if I did decide to be signed off. Midwife has offered but I'm really not sure on what grounds I could be signed off - unless 'stress caused by lack of compassion in middle management' is actually a reason. What do you all think?
> 
> I was also told today by a female colleague that when she has children she won't moan at all - she'll be so grateful. Oh, DO sod off!

What an arse!!! Get signed off and then you don't get the big O staring at you! I think the stress caused by a crappy manager is a perfectly valid reason to get a certificate!



jms895 said:


> Fraggles hope all is ok?
> 
> Congrats 2016!
> 
> Yay its the weekend and I have officialy started mat leave :wohoo:
> 
> Now I just need some snow!

Only 5 days till my mat leave wooooop!



Fraggles said:


> Just out of hospital they thought was srom but thankfully waters are in tact, had a scan and trace, toco was hitting over 40 with some mild pains, they said if pains increase or start tightening more ive to go back in.

Erm what's srom????

Gonna do an update post now! Had loads to read back on though - you ladies can bloomin talk!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Hi Smiffy! xx


----------



## smiffy85

Lol I got some of my quotage mixed up into others bt never mind. Took me ages to read back on what has been going on!

Firstly congrats to 2016! Not long till the baby stories will be rolling in.....eeeeek!!

In other news I apologise for not being around the past few days. The short version is I have had a lot on at work with a major decision involving my future career - OH doesn't want it broadcast on the net so I'm being cagey for a reason lol - but hopefully it is gonna turn out for the best somehow. So not been in a very happy place this week, both me and OH have been stressed out. But feeling better this wknd. 

Bean has been very very active to the point where it looks like he is trying to escape through the 'sunroof' as OH calls it lol. Was at MW on thurs morning and all is well. Measuring at 34 as I should be and all tests are fine.

Been to see my friend who had he LO a few weeks ago too and he is such a gorgeous little thing. We had a cuddle and she answered a lot of my questions about the labour and stuff. She said it wasn't half as bad as she thought it was gonna be and even managed little sleeps in between contractions!!! She didn't have a epidural either, just gas and air plus some diamorphine and despite being sick, she still maintained it wasn't too bad. Gives me hope lol.

Woke up to snow this morning - woooop! Not leaving the house though lol think I will just look at the prettiness from inside. Too cold and slippy to venture out lol!!

On a very positive note 5 DAYS LEFT AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXXXX


----------



## smiffy85

Hi Jade!!!! xxx


----------



## LittleMrs

Nice to see you back, smiffy. Was worried. X


----------



## jms895

Yay 5 days left at work :)


----------



## millward329

Hey Smiffy :flower: and hugs cos decisions can be a bit scary sometimes x I'm so on countdown for you....bet you can't wait but wonder if you'll shed a little tear at handing the munchkins over. 

Tracy just a thought, can you self cert for a week if you don't want to go to the doctors? Couldn't remember how long you had left.

In Susie and bean news.....50 days!!!! You too Beccy. I remember commenting on Naomi's 50 day mark and just the other day is was only 30 left. It's just hit me that soon there will be a whole bunch of new little people in the world, getting so excited for us all. Lots more names to learn and pictures to gaze at :baby: I'm excited today as my best mate from Uni is coming up to visit from Liverpool, yay :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Have a lovely day Millward! xx


----------



## sar35

hi smiffy was wondering where you went! hope it all turns out for the best!
srom is something rupture of membranes i think.... at a guess lol
yay for 5 days left at work, ive got 21 days ish til i have my baby!!


----------



## Fraggles

Sar srom is spontaneous rupture of membranes.... When they do an internal they can see if for waters are gone.

Well im now onto the runs and irregular contractions. I've told this baby it aint allowed to come at 34 weeks. Need him to hold on a few more weeks.

It's certainly making it all feel very real all of a sudden :shrug:


----------



## abstersmum

Milward the bra shop I found in Blackpool was fab it's called bodytalk and is opposite walkabout on queen street by the promenade if you google it they have a web site


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> Sar srom is spontaneous rupture of membranes.... When they do an internal they can see if for waters are gone.
> 
> Well im now onto the runs and irregular contractions. I've told this baby it aint allowed to come at 34 weeks. Need him to hold on a few more weeks.
> 
> It's certainly making it all feel very real all of a sudden :shrug:

ooooh errr fraggles that sounds like something is gonna happen soon, hope you can keep hold of your bean for a bit longer :hugs:


----------



## smiffy85

I couldn't believe you were wondering where I was! I forget how much we all worry about each other now we're all in constant contact.

Susie hope you have a lovely day with your friend. I'm currently sat on the sofa looking at the washing and thinking 'I can't be bothered'! I've got the house to myself cos Jack has gone off to play rugby so could do with getting on with some housework and baby stuff but I so so can't be bothered! 

Fraggles keep your legs crossed hunny! I hope your not too stressed. Got everything crossed your jellybean stays put for a bit longer, but if he does come out soon it will be all ok as the beans are pretty much set up now!!!! Good luck hun and keep us posted.

Right I might get off my majorly pregnant bottom and do something useful now! On the other hand my sciatica is hurting so I might just stay here.......LOL!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## sar35

stay there smiffy, theres loads of time to do washing!


----------



## Fraggles

I second leave the washing :thumbup:

My mum just said to me oooh diarrhoea is a sign of slow labour :dohh: thanks mum. Thankfully not too stressed although quite snowed in here.

ooooh heard some dodgy gossip in my hospital last night. Heard a mw talking to a support worker and they were discussing not very quietly a patient and the mw said when is ***** *****'s next appointment as she has the clap. Not very professional to discuss patients in ear shot of others.


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> I second leave the washing :thumbup:
> 
> My mum just said to me oooh diarrhoea is a sign of slow labour :dohh: thanks mum. Thankfully not too stressed although quite snowed in here.
> 
> ooooh heard some dodgy gossip in my hospital last night. Heard a mw talking to a support worker and they were discussing not very quietly a patient and the mw said when is ***** *****'s next appointment as she has the clap. Not very professional to discuss patients in ear shot of others.

OMG lol thats wrong!
Do you have a text buddy? or can u update if you do go to hospital?


----------



## Fraggles

sar35 said:


> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> I second leave the washing :thumbup:
> 
> My mum just said to me oooh diarrhoea is a sign of slow labour :dohh: thanks mum. Thankfully not too stressed although quite snowed in here.
> 
> ooooh heard some dodgy gossip in my hospital last night. Heard a mw talking to a support worker and they were discussing not very quietly a patient and the mw said when is ***** *****'s next appointment as she has the clap. Not very professional to discuss patients in ear shot of others.
> 
> OMG lol thats wrong!
> Do you have a text buddy? or can u update if you do go to hospital?Click to expand...

Not got a text buddy this time :dohh: maybe I should advertise for one


(I'm lovely :haha:)

Do those patient line things work on bnb?


----------



## Mom 2B

hey everyone! Beena little bit since i posted cuz ive had a few things going on.

Still discussing baby names. Do you all have your names picked out? Or a short list of names so far? I have a huge list and OH only likes 1 still and isn't helping much with giving me names he likes other than the middle names.

I had a meeting yesterday with the manager of the maternity ward at our hospital to discuss breastfeeding. When I first asked my obgyn he told me I will not be allowed to Bf during the first hour after my planned cc-section. I was pretty upset and angry about this becuase i had a lot of different problems with Bfing my little girl. It was aweful and most of it was caused by problems while we were still in hospital. I want to make sure to BF durig the frist hour either while the dr is still stitching everything closed or in rocovery room, as ill be there for atleast an hour. Well I had called the maternity ward and asked them way earlier in mmy pregnancy and was told by a nurse that they would not allow it because it was a general recovery room for all surgeries and there could be an 80 yr old man in the bed next to me and it could offend him. I was ticked off.

But to try to make a long story short....the manager promised to do her best to make sure i get my wishes. Im to call her back early January and discuss my date in more detail (its not definate what date my dr will do my section yet) and she plans to have that babys nurse follow me and bring baby to recovery if my obgyn still will not allow it. I feel a little better but still wish i could have gottenan definate yes we will do everyhing to make sure it happens.


----------



## sar35

Mom 2B said:


> hey everyone! Beena little bit since i posted cuz ive had a few things going on.
> 
> Still discussing baby names. Do you all have your names picked out? Or a short list of names so far? I have a huge list and OH only likes 1 still and isn't helping much with giving me names he likes other than the middle names.
> 
> I had a meeting yesterday with the manager of the maternity ward at our hospital to discuss breastfeeding. When I first asked my obgyn he told me I will not be allowed to Bf during the first hour after my planned cc-section. I was pretty upset and angry about this becuase i had a lot of different problems with Bfing my little girl. It was aweful and most of it was caused by problems while we were still in hospital. I want to make sure to BF durig the frist hour either while the dr is still stitching everything closed or in rocovery room, as ill be there for atleast an hour. Well I had called the maternity ward and asked them way earlier in mmy pregnancy and was told by a nurse that they would not allow it because it was a general recovery room for all surgeries and there could be an 80 yr old man in the bed next to me and it could offend him. I was ticked off.
> 
> But to try to make a long story short....the manager promised to do her best to make sure i get my wishes. Im to call her back early January and discuss my date in more detail (its not definate what date my dr will do my section yet) and she plans to have that babys nurse follow me and bring baby to recovery if my obgyn still will not allow it. I feel a little better but still wish i could have gottenan definate yes we will do everyhing to make sure it happens.

thats a terrible thing to say, if you want to feed your baby you should be able to regardless of who is there! absolute madness, he can look the other way... argggh this stuff makes my blood boil... cant believe they said you cant feed your baby and for that reason! maybe he can just listen to it screaming then ...
as for names we havent got any decided or on a short list!


----------



## Mom 2B

I couldn't believe it either. I can BF in walmart and where ever i want but not the hospital recovery room!!!!! Thats what i was thinking when she told me this.

The man wouldnot have to listen to my baby screaming and neither would I becuse the babies are not brought up to the rocovery room as a normal practice. They are usually waiting downstairs with the dad/partner until you get brought back to your room. With my daughter iw as in recovery for an hour by myself with a few other ppl in their recoverieng. My daughter was with Oh and my mom. After that hour i was brought to my rooma nd it was another hour before a nurse came to ask if i wanted tofeed my baby. I was a new mom and just had emergency c-sectino and was completly clueless as to wen i should feed my baby so it was 2 hours after her birth and didn't go well. So now im determinedd to make sure we get the best start possible and its done in the first hour after he is born.


----------



## jms895

Mom2B what a load of cobblers, tell them to piss off, if you want to feed your baby you do that!! xx :grr:

Fraggles :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone, so many pages to read again! lol

Everybody seems to have snow apart from me and Sarah. Sooo not fair! I want to play in the snow. lol

Glad to hear you are back again Leanne. I hope you get whatever it is sorted. :hugs:

Make sure you get lots of rest Fraggles - Sorry I don't know your name - You want to keep baby cooking for a little bit longer. :hugs:

I can't believe that Laura! That is so wrong to tell you that you can not breast feed your own baby! I would seriously put your foot down on that one as it is really important to feed the baby as soon as possible for it to be successfull.

I am quite lucky, with my hospital as soon as I was in the recovery room the midwife got Eloise and latched her on for me straight away.

I suppose everybody must be on their maternity leave now or very soon so we will be chatting even more! haha:haha:

I have got a huge bruise on my bump and have no idea how I have done it. All I can think of is where I have been leaning over the kitchen worktop to get to the tap as it really does get in the way now! Especially when I am trying to eat, I think half my dinner ends up down my top, So embarrasing. :blush:


----------



## sar35

house work isnt good is it, i cant get to the sink either now and ironing causes my feet to swell....erm erm what else can i get out of doing lol


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> I second leave the washing :thumbup:
> 
> My mum just said to me oooh diarrhoea is a sign of slow labour :dohh: thanks mum. Thankfully not too stressed although quite snowed in here.
> 
> ooooh heard some dodgy gossip in my hospital last night. Heard a mw talking to a support worker and they were discussing not very quietly a patient and the mw said when is ***** *****'s next appointment as she has the clap. Not very professional to discuss patients in ear shot of others.
> 
> OMG lol thats wrong!
> Do you have a text buddy? or can u update if you do go to hospital?Click to expand...
> 
> Not got a text buddy this time :dohh: maybe I should advertise for one
> 
> 
> (I'm lovely :haha:)
> 
> Do those patient line things work on bnb?Click to expand...

I dont mind being your text buddy, i get unlimited free texts and im always on here. Pm me your number if you want :) Our hospital doesnt have internet just tv and radio, i tried getting on on my mobile but its bad service... My oh can bring the laptop in but the dongle is really bad service in there too, so its easier for me to text someone if i go in...


----------



## Mom 2B

jms895 said:


> Mom2B what a load of cobblers, tell them to piss off, if you want to feed your baby you do that!! xx :grr:
> 
> Fraggles :hugs:

Well i definatly did want to tell them to piss off. Thats how this all started. I wrote in a huge complaint letter adn the manager emailed me and wanted to talk.
but after thinking about it for a while \i decided not to yell and swear at them like i wanted too! LOL I tried to be civil about it becuse if i were to yell and scream then they would not listen to me. And because im having a c-section I will need their help. Its not like i can jump off the surgery table adn grab my baby after they are done sowing me up...lol But I have put OH in charge of making sure baby gets to me within a half hour and the manager seems to be willing to help me. all i can do is talk with my obgyn and see if he agrees after he knows that I have talked to the manager and ifhe will not allow it I have to put faith in the manager that she will have the nurse bring me my son. But i did tell OH if they start saying they dont have time to bring me the baby that he is to get the baby to me and I dont care how he has to do it!!!!!! Im determined! and I will get my way! Ha Ha....dont mess with a new mom with raging hormones!!!!!


----------



## Mom 2B

OH btw we dont have snow yet either....and im in Canada so most ppl think we should have LOTS of it by now. We were suppose to get some overnight but i guess it missed us.


----------



## lovealittle1

Fraggles-hope that baby stAys put for a few more weeks.

Laura-how dare they! I would just whip out my (.)(.)'s and do it anyway.

Jade-yay for mat leave And glad you got your snow. We have loads here already 40cm's to dAte!

Still no names here. We have a long list of girl names and no boy names at all! Finally bought our car seat yesterday. Hopefully start on the hospital bag soon. Only 5 days left at work for me.


----------



## sar35

Mom 2B said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Mom2B what a load of cobblers, tell them to piss off, if you want to feed your baby you do that!! xx :grr:
> 
> Fraggles :hugs:
> 
> Well i definatly did want to tell them to piss off. Thats how this all started. I wrote in a huge complaint letter adn the manager emailed me and wanted to talk.
> but after thinking about it for a while \i decided not to yell and swear at them like i wanted too! LOL I tried to be civil about it becuse if i were to yell and scream then they would not listen to me. And because im having a c-section I will need their help. Its not like i can jump off the surgery table adn grab my baby after they are done sowing me up...lol But I have put OH in charge of making sure baby gets to me within a half hour and the manager seems to be willing to help me. all i can do is talk with my obgyn and see if he agrees after he knows that I have talked to the manager and ifhe will not allow it I have to put faith in the manager that she will have the nurse bring me my son. But i did tell OH if they start saying they dont have time to bring me the baby that he is to get the baby to me and I dont care how he has to do it!!!!!! Im determined! and I will get my way! Ha Ha....dont mess with a new mom with raging hormones!!!!!Click to expand...

just out of interest why are you having a caesarean? tell me to mind my own business if you like :blush:


----------



## Mom 2B

and i dont have a text buddy. but Im pretty sure none of you regulars are in canada so it would cost long distance fees and such. But I have an iPhone and im pretty sure i will be able to update you all.


----------



## lovealittle1

Mom 2B said:


> and i dont have a text buddy. but Im pretty sure none of you regulars are in canada so it would cost long distance fees and such. But I have an iPhone and im pretty sure i will be able to update you all.

I can still be your text buddy. Text me again if you still have my number. I switched phones and lost your orig text sorry


----------



## Mom 2B

I had an emergency section wth my daughter and Im chosing to have asection this time. I know what to expect and when to expect little one. I was in labour for 8 hours and only made it to 5cm before her heart rate dropped dangerously low so they rushed me in. Plus there is a chance this baby will have IUGR too and apparently smaller babies dont handle labour well. I will know more after my 33 wk u/s but figure ill do the section anyways because i didn't find it all that bad and it takes the worrying of when is baby coming out. I have only 1 person I can leave my LO with so its best for me if I know in advance when i will need her to come instead of scrambling to find someone last minute or in the middle of the night.


----------



## sar35

Mom 2B said:


> I had an emergency section wth my daughter and Im chosing to have asection this time. I know what to expect and when to expect little one. I was in labour for 8 hours and only made it to 5cm before her heart rate dropped dangerously low so they rushed me in. Plus there is a chance this baby will have IUGR too and apparently smaller babies dont handle labour well. I will know more after my 33 wk u/s but figure ill do the section anyways because i didn't find it all that bad and it takes the worrying of when is baby coming out. I have only 1 person I can leave my LO with so its best for me if I know in advance when i will need her to come instead of scrambling to find someone last minute or in the middle of the night.

its for the best then, whats IUGR?


----------



## millward329

No snow in Lancaster Naomi, just a light dusting that is half gone now. Had a fab day with my friend, so good to giggle over old times. Have to say though the little waddle around town really wiped me out. Glute muscles aching and could really feel the weight pulling at the bottom of my bump. Sat down now and going to try and sew a little more of the tape onto the nursery curtain....they will get finished!!!


----------



## abstersmum

No snow in Blackpool I hope we get some my little girl would love it


----------



## Jolene

I had such a lovely day today with my hubby and son. We went for a picnic on the mountain and then went shopping. DH took some photos of my bump since we haven't taken any since 28 weeks. Thought I'd share them...
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1198.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









DSCF1236.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mom 2B

sar35 said:


> Mom 2B said:
> 
> 
> I had an emergency section wth my daughter and Im chosing to have asection this time. I know what to expect and when to expect little one. I was in labour for 8 hours and only made it to 5cm before her heart rate dropped dangerously low so they rushed me in. Plus there is a chance this baby will have IUGR too and apparently smaller babies dont handle labour well. I will know more after my 33 wk u/s but figure ill do the section anyways because i didn't find it all that bad and it takes the worrying of when is baby coming out. I have only 1 person I can leave my LO with so its best for me if I know in advance when i will need her to come instead of scrambling to find someone last minute or in the middle of the night.
> 
> its for the best then, whats IUGR?Click to expand...

IUGR is intrauternine growth restriction. Basically my placenta stopped working properly and my little girl stopped growing between 28-32 weeks. She was only 4lbs 13oz when she was born. But she was healthy. She had whats called head saving IUGR. Which means her brain and head kept developing but her body stopped growing. Luckily her lungs were fully developed and she didn't require any care in the intensive care unit. I got very lucky but they dohnt know why my placenta stopped owrking. it looked fine after delivery. It was really scary thou.


----------



## jms895

I will be a text buddy if anyone wants? Have finished work now and am ALWAYS on here - SPAMMER :lol:


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies! You've all been v chatty so get ready for a long multi-quote! I feel well out of it on this timezone, you ladies have already had all your chatter by the time I arise :(



smiffy85 said:


> In other news I apologise for not being around the past few days. The short version is I have had a lot on at work with a major decision involving my future career - OH doesn't want it broadcast on the net so I'm being cagey for a reason lol - but hopefully it is gonna turn out for the best somehow. So not been in a very happy place this week, both me and OH have been stressed out. But feeling better this wknd.
> 
> Bean has been very very active to the point where it looks like he is trying to escape through the 'sunroof' as OH calls it lol. Was at MW on thurs morning and all is well. Measuring at 34 as I should be and all tests are fine.
> 
> Woke up to snow this morning - woooop! Not leaving the house though lol think I will just look at the prettiness from inside. Too cold and slippy to venture out lol!!
> 
> On a very positive note 5 DAYS LEFT AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XXXXX

Hey Smiffy! Sorry you've had a poopy week, and hope things all get sorted soon. Whoop for 5 days!! Cant believe we're getting to the point of maternity leave for all you working gals (in the non-streetwalker sense of course!! :haha:) My LO is sooooo active and sh's taken to having a wander round throughout the night, which is great my already lack of sleep! Lets hope its not a sign for when shes here!

No snow here for us in CA either, which is no big surprise! I do miss the cold though, which I never thought I'd say!!! :dohh: It just makes it feel like xmas to me. We got our tree and put it up yday though, which was lovely! Watched Hook on TV as we did it :)



millward329 said:


> He
> In Susie and bean news.....50 days!!!! You too Beccy. I remember commenting on Naomi's 50 day mark and just the other day is was only 30 left. It's just hit me that soon there will be a whole bunch of new little people in the world, getting so excited for us all. Lots more names to learn and pictures to gaze at :baby: I'm excited today as my best mate from Uni is coming up to visit from Liverpool, yay :happydance:

Yey to 50 days to you and Beccy! :thumbup:



Fraggles said:


> Sar srom is spontaneous rupture of membranes.... When they do an internal they can see if for waters are gone.
> 
> Well im now onto the runs and irregular contractions. I've told this baby it aint allowed to come at 34 weeks. Need him to hold on a few more weeks.
> 
> It's certainly making it all feel very real all of a sudden :shrug:

Hope you are ok Fraggles and bean holds on for a little longer. :hugs:



Mom 2B said:


> Still discussing baby names. Do you all have your names picked out? Or a short list of names so far? I have a huge list and OH only likes 1 still and isn't helping much with giving me names he likes other than the middle names.

We have a shortlist of names but not making any decisions until she is here. I'm one of those who needs to see what she looks like first before i decide.



naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone, so many pages to read again! lol
> 
> I have got a huge bruise on my bump and have no idea how I have done it. All I can think of is where I have been leaning over the kitchen worktop to get to the tap as it really does get in the way now! Especially when I am trying to eat, I think half my dinner ends up down my top, So embarrasing. :blush:

I am always spilling down myself and have been for a while now! its bad, I seem to have lost the ability to hit my mouth!! :nope: I seem to have bruised my heel yesterday too, not quite sure how! Also, when I get into certain positions or stretch my legs I feel like I've pulled a muscle down there, not sure whats going on?! :shrug: Hurts though!



Jolene said:


> I had such a lovely day today with my hubby and son. We went for a picnic on the mountain and then went shopping. DH took some photos of my bump since we haven't taken any since 28 weeks. Thought I'd share them...

Loving the pics Jolene, you look lovely. I need to take another bump photo.

Anyway, as I have no family/friends here to share it with I'm posting a pic of my tree as I love it and need to show someone!! :haha: My mum is so sweet though, she came to visit a couple of weeks ago and brought us loads of presents as she knows we wont be at home to get any. She also bought baby girl a stocking and filled it with prezzies. Made me tear up as to how sweet and generous she is as they really don't have a lot of money this year. Am missing home so much at the mo :cry:
 



Attached Files:







xmas small.jpg
File size: 178.5 KB
Views: 7









xmas small 2.jpg
File size: 224.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jms895

Awww your tree looks fabulous hun! x


----------



## hodbert

Thanks hun! You are right you are always on here!!! ;) :haha:


----------



## Jolene

millward329 said:


> In Susie and bean news.....50 days!!!! You too Beccy. I remember commenting on Naomi's 50 day mark and just the other day is was only 30 left. It's just hit me that soon there will be a whole bunch of new little people in the world, getting so excited for us all. Lots more names to learn and pictures to gaze at :baby: I'm excited today as my best mate from Uni is coming up to visit from Liverpool, yay :happydance:

:yipee: Susie and Beccy only 50 days to go....



Fraggles said:


> Sar srom is spontaneous rupture of membranes.... When they do an internal they can see if for waters are gone.
> 
> Well im now onto the runs and irregular contractions. I've told this baby it aint allowed to come at 34 weeks. Need him to hold on a few more weeks.
> 
> It's certainly making it all feel very real all of a sudden :shrug:

Scary stuff, lol, hope bubs bakes a little longer but this is all getting really exciting!



naomicourt said:


> Everybody seems to have snow apart from me and Sarah. Sooo not fair! I want to play in the snow. lol
> 
> I have got a huge bruise on my bump and have no idea how I have done it. All I can think of is where I have been leaning over the kitchen worktop to get to the tap as it really does get in the way now! Especially when I am trying to eat, I think half my dinner ends up down my top, So embarrasing. :blush:

I've never been in snow, how sad, lol. Naomi, you don't need any more bruising, housework is a dangerous business!



hodbert said:


> No snow here for us in CA either, which is no big surprise! I do miss the cold though, which I never thought I'd say!!! :dohh: It just makes it feel like xmas to me. We got our tree and put it up yday though, which was lovely! Watched Hook on TV as we did it :)
> 
> 
> 
> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> I had such a lovely day today with my hubby and son. We went for a picnic on the mountain and then went shopping. DH took some photos of my bump since we haven't taken any since 28 weeks. Thought I'd share them...
> 
> Loving the pics Jolene, you look lovely. I need to take another bump photo.
> 
> Anyway, as I have no family/friends here to share it with I'm posting a pic of my tree as I love it and need to show someone!! :haha: My mum is so sweet though, she came to visit a couple of weeks ago and brought us loads of presents as she knows we wont be at home to get any. She also bought baby girl a stocking and filled it with prezzies. Made me tear up as to how sweet and generous she is as they really don't have a lot of money this year. Am missing home so much at the mo :cry:Click to expand...

Thanks Hodbert and what a lovely tree, I see you have 3 stockings hanging up there.... We were supposed to put our tree up this evening but I'm exhausted from today so I'm catching up on e-mails rather.


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hey beautiful ladies,

Quite a few pages to catch up on today, will do a quick post then go and read!

@Jolene!! You look lovely! Beautiful long hair and a perfect bump! Lucky mare!! Heheheee!!

@Hodbert.. I love your tree! Mine never looks like that!! I want to get mine out of the attic now! The little stocking for your LO is gorgeous. How lovely of your mum and dad! 

Houston we have a problem... I have just been into the cupboard in the kitchen to find that we have ONE tea bag left.... Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! So now I am in a pickle.. drink tea tonight or save it til tomorrow morning... 

Right, off to read all the posts i've missed!!

Sam x


----------



## LittleMrs

Lisa, tree is lovely. 

I'm gonna post a bit more later - I'm taking a quick break from work to catch up. Legs crossed fraggles. x


----------



## lovealittle1

Jolene - beautiful bump

Hodbert - love the Xmas tree


----------



## naomicourt

Tree is gorgeous Lisa! We put ours up today, love it! Sitting watching the x factor with the tree twinkling and also have some quality street! Haha feels so christmassy. :D


----------



## LittleMrs

mmmmmm - quality street. 

I've given up for the night. I'm about quarter of the way through but I've done the most difficult bit so i reckon it'll start to flow more in the morning. 

So tired.


----------



## sar35

Jolene said:


> I had such a lovely day today with my hubby and son. We went for a picnic on the mountain and then went shopping. DH took some photos of my bump since we haven't taken any since 28 weeks. Thought I'd share them...

LOVELY pics x



Mom 2B said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom 2B said:
> 
> 
> I had an emergency section wth my daughter and Im chosing to have asection this time. I know what to expect and when to expect little one. I was in labour for 8 hours and only made it to 5cm before her heart rate dropped dangerously low so they rushed me in. Plus there is a chance this baby will have IUGR too and apparently smaller babies dont handle labour well. I will know more after my 33 wk u/s but figure ill do the section anyways because i didn't find it all that bad and it takes the worrying of when is baby coming out. I have only 1 person I can leave my LO with so its best for me if I know in advance when i will need her to come instead of scrambling to find someone last minute or in the middle of the night.
> 
> its for the best then, whats IUGR?Click to expand...
> 
> IUGR is intrauternine growth restriction. Basically my placenta stopped working properly and my little girl stopped growing between 28-32 weeks. She was only 4lbs 13oz when she was born. But she was healthy. She had whats called head saving IUGR. Which means her brain and head kept developing but her body stopped growing. Luckily her lungs were fully developed and she didn't require any care in the intensive care unit. I got very lucky but they dohnt know why my placenta stopped owrking. it looked fine after delivery. It was really scary thou.Click to expand...

wow its amazing isnt it, little miracle:hugs:

hodbert the tree is lovely


----------



## jms895

OH wont let me put tree up until its December plus I have to wait for him to get it out of the loft :sulk:

IT WILL be going up on the 1st!! :grr:


----------



## Fraggles

eeek so many pages since I last posted, contractions have gone :happydance: got lots to do today so will see if they sstart up again while im busy. 

Mom 2B when I had my last baby there were specific theatres for sections. I couldn't feed my LO straight away as I was too poorly. So even if you wait over the hour it's still doable. I dont think we tried out first feed until about 10 hours after.


----------



## jojo-m

Jolene great bump! Lisa great tree and mom2b I had my lo vaginally and he wouldn't wake up to feed properly for 48 hours he just slept and we had problems with feeding. There's sometimes not a lot we can do to make it better so try not to worry about it too much, they do get there in the end x


----------



## jms895

Morning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

How often do your LOs get hiccups? Mine seems to have them nearly all the time. Probably quite an over-exaggeration but about 4 times a day.


----------



## smiffy85

Morning!!!

Snow is still here but think it must be frozen now! It was sooooo cold last night. Went out for a meal for a friend's birthday and didn't get in till past midnight *shock horror* I was still awake! On the plus side it meant I slept when I got in cos I was so worn out and didn't get out of bed until 9am when I kinda had to cos the house felt so cold as the heating settings are set for work days! On my google homepage this morning it said the temp in nottingham is currently -7!!! That's crazyness!!!!

Got a little bit of work to do today but can't be bothered as in my head think I have already left work lol. Gotta keep the kids occupied though lol. I knew I would regret not doing my maths planning in my planning time on wednesday!

Tracey how are you feeling now? Have the pains and cramps stopped? Are you going in tomorrow??? I would stay at home if I were you hehehe! 

Lisa I love the tree. I'm refusing to put mine up till next week as it's tradition in my family to wait until the first weekend in december. But I'm very excited about it! 

Fraggles glad the pains stopped yesterday, how are you feeling today? 

Jade how's the weather in warsop????

Sam - we've got no milk and I don't fancy popping up the road to get any so I have to have one of those sachet coffee's that have got powdered stuff already in. Not the greatest and not as good as a cuppa but it did the job of warming me up.

Gosh our central heating bill is gonna be huuuuuuuuggggggggeeeeeee if this weather keeps up! Our house is small though so it doesn't take long to heat up but it seems to lose the heat quickly if we turn the heating off again grrrr. Hope we can afford the bills after xmas lol!

Whats everyones plans for today? I want to go and buy something nice to wear at xmas, like a party dress, from mamas and papas as I've got a 20 quid voucher from them for complaining about the booklet that came with our cot ages ago!! Does anyone else get really annoyed that all the maternity ranges in the shops tend to be in the boring colour range of black, grey or dark blue?!?! What about a nice purple or red for christmas???!?! I'm hald tempted to start a range of my own lol but have no skills to do such a thing hehehe!

xxxx


----------



## jms895

Little Mrs - about every day I think!

Smiffy - its freezing! No fresh snow but still loads from yesterday. Enjoy your day xx


----------



## sar35

yay we have snow today! and went to the hospital and they checked bp and all ok, dont have to go back til next tuesday when we will get our date for section :) also learnt that after section I have to have injections into my stomach to thin the blood or something, heperin or something like that... it turns out the bp machine registers about 20 more than the manual one! If they had done the manual one in the first place it wouldnt of been high!!!. Got to see the mw this week... good day!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Sar the injections arent too bad I take them daily through my pregnancy (im awaiting genetic testing after baby is born) so im on the injections all the time at the moment.

Ive still got dodgy runs and a few pains but not overly worried at the moment.


----------



## LittleMrs

Smiffy, yeah, I'm gonna go in. Been working all day and been into school this morning too. So much for my nice quiet weekend. I tried to console myself that we can have next weekend chilling out because OH is off work but he reminded me that the reason he has next weekend off work is because we've got 10 hrs of antenatal classes next weekend. Oh dear. Ah well, not long till mat leave now - 3 work weeks, 15 school get-ups - I'm sure it'll go quickly (yeah, right). 
Right, lunch and then back to work, I think. woohoo - la vida loca


----------



## millward329

Hey ladies, well the BH are starting to kick in I think....they are kinda ouchy, just like crampy feelings but didn't expect them to be happening a lot of the time. I guess no-one tells you these things! Just back from church and that nursery curtain WILL get completed today. Sounds like everyone is reasonably well so enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> How often do your LOs get hiccups? Mine seems to have them nearly all the time. Probably quite an over-exaggeration but about 4 times a day.

about 4 times a day seems to be an under-statement in my case.

Good Morning ladies... You all seem to be doing so well that I feel bad posting my bit of a rant, but I need to vent or I might just turn into a leaky faucet that never shuts off. :cry:

I don't know if it's just me, but more often than not, I hate pregnancy. Mom feels sorry for me and thinks there's something wrong because she "Remembers loving being pregnant" and "didn't complain when the baby moved" and "didn't have as many problems" as I do. It makes me feel so weak and helpless and useless. 

I'm not on maternity leave yet, per se, but at my job, there is something called pregnancy disability leave, which I can use at any time for any shift if I'm not feeling well enough to go to work, or if I have a doctor's appointment, or if I need to do anything else pregnancy related. I've been calling in for most of my shifts for about the last month- I think I may have been to 1 in the last 4 weeks. I'm having trouble standing for more than a half hour or so at a time, either because I feel faint or because I get searing pains on the bottom left of my bump. The faintness is supposedly because I don't eat or drink enough (but I feel like I'm constantly eating or drinking) and the pain has just been attributed to ligament pain (I've had the same pain for almost 2 months now.) I have a brace I wear when I'm walking any distance, but it makes it hard for me to breathe and doesn't prevent all of the pain. Anyways, because I have been calling in from work, our finances have been going down the drain. OH has been working as many hours as he can, trying to save money to get a car for us, but since I haven't been working, all our savings have gone towards household expenses, and we just don't seem to have enough for anything beyond the basic necessities. I feel so badly! I swore to myself I'm going to go to work today, and just suck it up, but I'm so scared I'm going to be in so much pain or pass out on the job.

Not helping is the fact that my LO will not let me sleep. I was so happy that thursday and friday I was able to sleep through the night- with maybe 1 potty break in the middle, but I went right back to sleep afterward. But this morning, I got up to go pee around 3 and haven't been able to get back to sleep (it's nearing 6 now). Not a good start to a day I'm supposedly going to try to go back to work on. My LO won't stop moving around and keeps getting into my hips or under my ribs. Then she got the hiccups, which make it even harder for me to sleep, and started moving around even more vigorously because she doesn't like hiccups at all. I don't know how, but she passed the hiccups to me too for a while. If it just affected me, it wouldn't be such a big deal, but I so desperately wanted to go back to sleep that I started crying because sleep just wouldn't come... which woke up OH... which made him extra grumpy... which made him have an attitude... which made me feel even worse... which made me cry even harder... which prompted me to come on here and vent. 

I can't stand this crap anymore. What I wouldn't give to just enjoy pregnancy like other women and "marvel in the beauty and wonder of the life growing inside me." and all that other bull. I want to sleep through the night, work normal hours, be able to snuggle with OH in bed, have sex, ride the motorcycle, eat what I want, eat as much as I want, not have pains, not feel like I'm going to pass out, and feel like a productive member of society again. Instead I just feel like a lazy couch potato who's only real function is incubation, who's body is no longer her own and who no longer controls what happens to it and who spends her time eating, watching television, napping, and being on the internet... that's all I have energy for.

Sorry again for the rant... It just all needed to be said, and now I feel ashamed, but I just thought I'd share and let you all know how I'm feeling. Yes, I'm fishing for :hugs:. God knows I need them right now.


----------



## Fraggles

Disney I hate being pregnant and always feel rough so dont worry thinking everyone enjoys it.

Re: hiccups ive never felt them this time or last. What are they meant to feel like.


----------



## Disneydancr

the closest I can equate is a hard rhythmic pulse in your bump, like you feel in your arm when a blood pressure cuff is being deflated. As a matter of fact, I thought that it was just my own pulse when I felt the hiccups for the first time.


----------



## Fraggles

Nope never felt them. Mine just boots me LOTS


----------



## Disneydancr

by the way, where's your ticker? I don't know your EDD or anything!


----------



## lovealittle1

:hugs: disney


----------



## Mom 2B

awwweee big hugs Disney!

I'm about to rant too!

OH really made me mad this morning. 2 days in a row my LO slept in. yesterday I woke up to him saying very loudly and kinda sharply "I thought she woke up at 8" It was only 9am and his voice like that woke herup. I knew she was going to sleep in because we had a late night and very exciting night. We went bowling for my twin nephews birrhday and it ws my LO's first time. she loved it and was up an hour past bed time so i expected her to sleep an extra hour that morning. Last night she went to bed at her normal time but at 9:30 this morning i woke up to OH snapping at me again. Oh My god! Its 9:30 and shes not awake yet!" he said again very loudly and scared me outta bed. Again she woke up because of him. And so did I. Its not very often that my LO sleeps in during hte week because she hears him getting up and ready for work so its normally 8-8:30 when she gets up. I love when she sleeps in on the weekends because then i can sleep in too! But when he wakes up and realizes shes still sleeping and makes a huge loud deal about it it drives me nuts and makes me mad. I might have still been sleeping if it wasn't for him. He ALWAYS sleeps in on weekends until 11am or even 12 noon. I never can sleep in past 10 onthe very RARE occasion he lets me sleep in

Im soo mad right now!!!!!!!!
I just love sleep especially when i can get it


----------



## Fraggles

Ive never had a ticker up :ninja:

I ought to do one :haha:


----------



## naomicourt

I do feel for you Regina. I too feel as though I hate being pregnant at times and think it is very normal at this stage of pregnancy to just want your body back and to feel normal again.

You haven't got long now though and of course when you have your baby you will know that all of those aches and pains are sooo worth it.

:hugs:


----------



## Fraggles

I'm all tickered up :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMrs

Regina, am so with you. Was talkng to my ex's wife in the supermarket the other day - their LO is a couple of weeks old now (prob bout a month) and she was saying she hated it and I was agreeing that it's not all the roses people say it is - so that's another two of us. She was actually a smoker (man what a smoker) until she found out she was pregnant and used to go and watch football (er..soccer?) with her OH all the time and have a couple of drinks and so couldn't do either of her favourite things all the way thru - think she nearly went nuts. 
As for me.... the second I get to 37 weeks I'm gonna hire a blooming trampoline - most of the time I can barely sit down coz I got a head on my bladder and a backside under my ribs - lying half prone on the sofa is my preferred position. And OH keeps laughing as I roll around trying to put on socks, it's become his favourite pastime, he comes from wherever he is in the house to watch (thankfully, I'm ok with that because it usually means he'll help me eventually). I think we're all feeling a bit fed up with the whole thing now. Plus you were so slender before it's gotta be a big difference in your body. I was always on the larger side but I still keep forgetting and getting tapped in toilet stall doors. 

Oh, there was something I wanted to ask.... er...gone. 

Wait, it's back. How many people have started their RLT?


----------



## Jolene

:hug: Regina, not long to go. 

We put our Christmas tree up this morning. I would have usually put it up on the first weekend of December but my hubby is going away for work next weekend so we did it today. Seeing all the decorations up has just made me realise how close it is to the end of the year and how soon baby is going to be here!!!!


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls. Big :hugs: Regina, I know exactly how you feel and have felt for a while. It's horrbiel coz you feel soooo guilty for feeling crappy, especially when you hear people claiming how much they loved being pregnant!!!! :grr: why oh why do they think thats helping?????? I suppose the consolation is that there's not long left now, although I too feel like a baby-making machine and nothing else! I second Littlemrs with the sock thing, its ridiculous how I cant put on pants, socks or shoes without major huffing and puffing and I've started to get OH to help out now, which just feels humiliating! C'mon baby get out of there!!!! :flower:

Grr at OH Mom 2B and yey to Fraggles that pains have stopped!

Am up at 7am this morning, although no doubt will be knackered in a few hours and end up back in bed! :dohh: Finished putting up our xmas decs yday and although all I did was either sit on a chair and hold whilst hubby put things up, or stand up and hold something, I was out of breath!! What the....???? Anyway :hug: to you all!


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies, sorry your feeling so rubbish Regina. To be honest I think most women experience what you are feeling at some point in their pregnancies. I have had many a moment when I have felt crap and not wanted to be pregnant anymore. Being pregnant is a massive thing and it takes so much out of you and your body. :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Still had no snow (other than a very slight dusting over night Friday, looked like someone had got a sieve and some flour :()
Went to a massive indoor soft play centre this afternoon with OH and Phoebe. She loved it, was throwing herself everywhere, head first down the slides and crawling across rope bridges and cargo nets :s this child has no sense of danger or fear what so ever. Half expected a knackered child when we got back as both me and OH are half asleep. Shes had 10 mins sleep since getting up this morning and that was in the car on the way to soft play :s

Hope everyone has a lovely evening :) :hugs: to everyone who needs one.


----------



## LittleMrs

People who say they loved every second of being pregnant must have had that dose of forgetting hormones. Or they're just lying. This is the moment you all tell me how much you love being pregnant.


----------



## Fraggles

I must admit after my last labour I forgot everything at first as holding my baby was just so amazing and beyond any emotion I could of ever imagined.


----------



## smiffy85

I swing between loving it and being amazed at my own little personal miracle and then hating how much I hurt lol and can't wait to be able to have my body back lol!!

Bought a lovely christmas party dress today from mamas and papas. I'll post the link on the end of this message. Best thing was they had 30% off maternity wear this weekend and then I had a £20 voucher too! Woooop cheap times xxxx

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-printed-tunic/s0007630/type-s/


----------



## Jolene

Ooh stunning dress Leanne!


----------



## jessabella

hi everyone..I nearly forgot about this thread...wow..how did it get here..okay must stay updated now that Ive found it!!!


----------



## jms895

Lovely dress Leanne! :)


----------



## Disneydancr

yay fraggles! Now I see your ticker! 

Leanne, I can't see the dress, as i'm in the US and it directs me just to the Mama's and Papa's website home.

Thanks for all the support. I feel a little better. I went to sleep again around 930 this morning after OH went to work and got about 2 hours more sleep- although Madison's kicks are getting so strong that one woke me up! That's a first for me! Usually they'll prevent me going back to sleep, but to actually wake me up from sleep?!?!? Goodness!


----------



## Disneydancr

jessabella said:


> hi everyone..I nearly forgot about this thread...wow..how did it get here..okay must stay updated now that Ive found it!!!

Um, yeah! like the fact that you were given a date to have your stitch out?!?!? ( Read it on the announcements thread) Congratulations! You might be the next of the Jellybeans to go!


----------



## Disneydancr

been debating whether or not to post this one... took it on Friday in a burst of confidence. I was noticing how awesome people's bumps looked when they took their bump pics in their lingerie, so here's mine. let's get all the :haha: out of the way. lol
 



Attached Files:







32weeks2days.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jms895

Look fab Disney!


----------



## Jolene

Stunning bump Regina!


----------



## Disneydancr

where is everybody? no posts in the last 3 1/2 hours! Did you all go to sleep?


----------



## hodbert

Wowzers Regina! Wish I looked that bloody good! I'll have to give the underwear thing a whirl, although may have to do some forestry work first :blush:


----------



## blessed

Lookin good Disney!


----------



## Mom 2B

Well I jsut came back from takinng my little girl to the celebration of lights. Luckily it wasn't too windy down by the water but it was still pretty cold. She absolutly loved seeing all the christmas lights. Especially the new castle the city put up this year. My LO is soooo into princess's and castles right now. It definatly would have looked nicer if we had some nice white snow on the ground thou....but i dont wanna curse it and get like 5 feet by tomrow!!! LOL But a little snow would be nice


----------



## mum2be2011

Yeah we're finally getting some snow. :happydance:Just opened the blinds in my daughters room and it has just started hammering it down with snow and it's sticking :happydance: can't wait till we have a decent covering and then me and Phoebe will wrap up warm and go play in the snow :)

Hope everyone is ok today and had a reasonable nights sleep. So many of us now are having broken sleep and can't get comfy. Have a good day today ladies and jellybeans stay where you are it's too cold


----------



## jms895

Awww glad you got some snow Racheal! xx Enjoy xx


----------



## naomicourt

Just a sprinkling of snow here. Hopefully will get some more later. :thumbup:

Baby is really pushing down now! I think it wants to come out! lol much too cold for it to come out though, I think we are going to have to buy a new coat for him/her as the one we have is really thin.


----------



## sar35

glad you got snow Rachael, we were promised it but not got it today, we did yesterday... im still hopefull, went to Sainsburys and its manic in there, im stocked up now.
Naomi you are full term now so your baby can come at anytime wowee... 
We get our date for section next tues cant believe its neary here! My OH said 'but you've still got 9months left' lol bless him
I bought some non alchoholic mulled wine last christmas from M&S and I really fancy some but its got bits in it, and no use by date.. do you think its meant to have bits in it? Do you think its still in date? We've got some alchoholic stuff that we must of got last year too and that sell by date is 2012, im not gonna drink that obviously but wondered why the non alchoholic stuff didnt have a date!


----------



## lauren-kate

Has anyone else looked when the dates for full moons are in January? I noticed the other day that there is one on the 19th January, so fingers crossed it might start things off for my due date (22nd). :D


----------



## jms895

Oooh full moons :)

Naomi you are full term in 6 days :shock:

I have been soooo busy today even cleaning windows :) NEsting again :dohh:

I predict baby will come between 38 and 39 weeks for me!


----------



## emilyp83

Hi ladies, you can do some serious chatting! Its taken me ages to read all the posts and catch up!

Don't want to make anyone jealous but there is 6inches of snow on my drive! Just a bit worrying if the baby decides to come in the middle of the night it could be a nightmare getting to the hospital.

I've not even thought about a Christmas tree yet. Think I might give it a miss this year, so much other stuff to sort out.

I'm having a crappy day today anyway and have had a pretty crappy weekend. OH is being even worse and things are really rocky at the moment. I'm actually tempted to go stay at my mums for a bit. Fortunately after having a show this morning and a bit of a mad panic nothing more has happened so baby bump is staying put for a bit longer. Not that OH is bothered at all and is far more interested in doing some kind of secret agent detective work into a missed call on my work phone from Saturday night.

By rights I should be in floods of tears and a complete wreck but I just can't seem to get stressed about it. Must be a good day on the hormonal front at least.

I'm going to go and organise the nursery a bit now that all the furniture is in and have a good clean and tidy up. Then I might pack a few bits in a bag in case of last minute dash to hospital or mums.


----------



## sar35

emilyp83 said:


> Hi ladies, you can do some serious chatting! Its taken me ages to read all the posts and catch up!
> 
> Don't want to make anyone jealous but there is 6inches of snow on my drive! Just a bit worrying if the baby decides to come in the middle of the night it could be a nightmare getting to the hospital.
> 
> I've not even thought about a Christmas tree yet. Think I might give it a miss this year, so much other stuff to sort out.
> 
> I'm having a crappy day today anyway and have had a pretty crappy weekend. OH is being even worse and things are really rocky at the moment. I'm actually tempted to go stay at my mums for a bit. Fortunately after having a show this morning and a bit of a mad panic nothing more has happened so baby bump is staying put for a bit longer. Not that OH is bothered at all and is far more interested in doing some kind of secret agent detective work into a missed call on my work phone from Saturday night.
> 
> By rights I should be in floods of tears and a complete wreck but I just can't seem to get stressed about it. Must be a good day on the hormonal front at least.
> 
> I'm going to go and organise the nursery a bit now that all the furniture is in and have a good clean and tidy up. Then I might pack a few bits in a bag in case of last minute dash to hospital or mums.

:happydance:for snow 
oooooooooooh for show although its a bit early, did you ring anyone? Hope your bump stays for a while longer...
BOO for OH maybe he has your hormones!
I swore at a driver today who didnt stop at the zebra crossing, I felt really embarrased and apologised to the woman behind me and blamed my hormones, she laughed and said she would of said the same, the driver was oblivious :blush:


----------



## sar35

jms895 said:


> Oooh full moons :)
> 
> Naomi you are full term in 6 days :shock:
> 
> I have been soooo busy today even cleaning windows :) NEsting again :dohh:
> 
> I predict baby will come between 38 and 39 weeks for me!

:happydance:

Ive tidyied up a bit and now knackered, I feel sick again :sick: so having a little rest:coffee: Got a stew on the go too!


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies, well that snow hung around for a long time. Its glorious sun now and its all gone. Cant believe I got so excited about it and now its gone. I feel so stupid. I honestly thought it would be hanging around all day as we had that 'snow sky'

Oh well fingers crossed for another day.


----------



## jms895

Aww no hope it comes back hun!

I not been out the house 2 days as we still have tonnes !


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies

I had a terrible nights sleep :cry: My brain would not shut off. 34 weeks today :happydance: Have a fav Monday everyone.


----------



## Mom 2B

naomicourt said:


> Just a sprinkling of snow here. Hopefully will get some more later. :thumbup:
> 
> Baby is really pushing down now! I think it wants to come out! lol much too cold for it to come out though, I think we are going to have to buy a new coat for him/her as the one we have is really thin.

I decided not to get a coat for baby. It really is a hassle. I bought one of these car seat bags that keeps baby warm so all i have to do is put asweater and hat on. here is a link of a picture kinda like mine. Do you have these out where you are? I think it willbe way easier to get baby ready....i had a hard time with my daughter using a winter snow suit.

https://www.thefind.com/family/browse-fleece-baby-infant-car-seat-cover

Mine is a little different than the ones shown here. Mine has a really warm layer that goes under the baby as well. The belt straps fit through it and this way the baby is warm fromthe back, front and all sides.

well im off to Dr for my 31 wk apptment. got lots to talk about today.


----------



## sar35

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies, well that snow hung around for a long time. Its glorious sun now and its all gone. Cant believe I got so excited about it and now its gone. I feel so stupid. I honestly thought it would be hanging around all day as we had that 'snow sky'
> 
> Oh well fingers crossed for another day.

that happened here, its teasing us!



lovealittle1 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had a terrible nights sleep :cry: My brain would not shut off. 34 weeks today :happydance: Have a fav Monday everyone.

sorry you are having a tough time sleeping, its good to know that we are all going through the same thing, thats the good thing about these threads is that we are all going through it together, Happy 34 weeks!:happydance:


Mom 2B said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Just a sprinkling of snow here. Hopefully will get some more later. :thumbup:
> 
> Baby is really pushing down now! I think it wants to come out! lol much too cold for it to come out though, I think we are going to have to buy a new coat for him/her as the one we have is really thin.
> 
> I decided not to get a coat for baby. It really is a hassle. I bought one of these car seat bags that keeps baby warm so all i have to do is put asweater and hat on. here is a link of a picture kinda like mine. Do you have these out where you are? I think it willbe way easier to get baby ready....i had a hard time with my daughter using a winter snow suit.
> 
> https://www.thefind.com/family/browse-fleece-baby-infant-car-seat-cover
> 
> Mine is a little different than the ones shown here. Mine has a really warm layer that goes under the baby as well. The belt straps fit through it and this way the baby is warm fromthe back, front and all sides.
> 
> well im off to Dr for my 31 wk apptment. got lots to talk about today.Click to expand...

they are really good, ive not seen them before!
Hope you have a good appt:hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks Jade, hope your able to get out and about soon and enjoy your maternity leave. I would love some more snow but it has to be gone by weekend (sunday really) we are off to Stafford for the day to catch up with friends and their 20 month old little boy. He's a gorgeous little boy and Phoebe gets on really well with him. Think Ben will be in for a bit of a shock when he realises that Phoebe can now chase him on 2 feet instead of all 4's, and no doubt they will spend most of the day kissing each other. People on facebook can see for themselves how much they kiss, most of the photos of the 2 of them are kissing or having cuddles. :haha:


----------



## millward329

Most of our snow has melted as well but actually I am glad, drove down to Preston today to exchange nursery bedding as it was stained. Got a cot mattress too and so it is all ready to show off at my baby shower tonight. I'm really excited but think I may just have little nap before finishing the tidying up as all that waddling round the retail park has tired me out and given me a sore back :dohh: Got a lovely maternity top for £9 in New Look sale though so lots of sparkles for tonight and Xmas day :winkwink:


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Most of our snow has melted as well but actually I am glad, drove down to Preston today to exchange nursery bedding as it was stained. Got a cot mattress too and so it is all ready to show off at my baby shower tonight. I'm really excited but think I may just have little nap before finishing the tidying up as all that waddling round the retail park has tired me out and given me a sore back :dohh: Got a lovely maternity top for £9 in New Look sale though so lots of sparkles for tonight and Xmas day :winkwink:

the top sounds lovely! Have a lovely time at the baby shower :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Aww would love to meet you , Gemma, Phoebe and Ben Racheal, have fun!


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> Aww would love to meet you , Gemma, Phoebe and Ben Racheal, have fun!

Yeah it would be really nice to meet up. Caine and Ben are similar ages and Hayley and your little boy are due exactly a week apart. Have you ever managed to meet up with Gemma?

Will have to arrange something when everyone is settled and sorted. :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

Just popping in ....

:wave: Jade and Rachael!! 

We will have to met up sometime next year - definately!!

:hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

Gwizz said:


> Just popping in ....
> 
> :wave: Jade and Rachael!!
> 
> We will have to met up sometime next year - definately!!
> 
> :hugs:

Yeah definately. Perhaps once your on maternity or something Gemma. Not sure how long you have got off Jade.


----------



## Disneydancr

good morning ladies! I'm feeling much better today. Thanks for all the hugs yesterday. I'm so jealous of all you ladies talking about snow. We don't get any of that here in Southern California. Finally got some good sleep last night... lots of weird dreams though. oh well. At least I didn't wake up til almost 4 for my first pee and then slept again until almost 8. woohoo!


----------



## blessed

I think my nesting is starting to kick in! FINALLY!


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Aww would love to meet you , Gemma, Phoebe and Ben Racheal, have fun!
> 
> Yeah it would be really nice to meet up. Caine and Ben are similar ages and Hayley and your little boy are due exactly a week apart. Have you ever managed to meet up with Gemma?
> 
> Will have to arrange something when everyone is settled and sorted. :thumbup:
> 
> No never met would love to tho and we are not that far! xxClick to expand...




Gwizz said:


> Just popping in ....
> 
> :wave: Jade and Rachael!!
> 
> We will have to met up sometime next year - definately!!
> 
> 
> :hugs:

Yay!!



Disneydancr said:


> good morning ladies! I'm feeling much better today. Thanks for all the hugs yesterday. I'm so jealous of all you ladies talking about snow. We don't get any of that here in Southern California. Finally got some good sleep last night... lots of weird dreams though. oh well. At least I didn't wake up til almost 4 for my first pee and then slept again until almost 8. woohoo!

Yay for some good sleep!! x



blessed said:


> I think my nesting is starting to kick in! FINALLY!

Hoorah, its great when you can be bothered isnt it!! :)

I just ordered a chinese yum!


----------



## LittleMrs

hodbert said:


> Wowzers Regina! Wish I looked that bloody good! I'll have to give the underwear thing a whirl, although may have to do some forestry work first :blush:

Tell me about it - I can't even shave my legs. 

Am in so much discomfort this evening. Swear I have a head way down in my crotch but a backside still under my ribs. Still getting heartburn all the time but the number of times I have to get up to pee during the night has doubled - it was easily once an hr last night.


----------



## jms895

:hugs: LittleMrs x


----------



## Mom 2B

So IM back from my appt. it didn't go well at all. My belly is measureinng 28. I have however gained 2 lbs in the last 2 weeks but apparently not in the belly. I have to go for an u/s sometime this week (have not booked it yet as the phone is busy) So its looking like im going to have another tiny IUGR baby. I was really hoping that my baby would keep growing this time. I jsut hope this one is healthy and weighs at least the same as my little girl if not more. Send me some fat baby dust ladies!!!!!


----------



## blessed

Mom2B - prayin for ya! :dust:

I was trying to find a good smiley for 'fat baby' but this is the best I got.... 
:holly: :haha:


----------



## Jolene

LittleMrs said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Wowzers Regina! Wish I looked that bloody good! I'll have to give the underwear thing a whirl, although may have to do some forestry work first :blush:
> 
> Tell me about it - I can't even shave my legs.
> 
> Am in so much discomfort this evening. Swear I have a head way down in my crotch but a backside still under my ribs. Still getting heartburn all the time but the number of times I have to get up to pee during the night has doubled - it was easily once an hr last night.Click to expand...

Hahahaha, funny you mentioned that. I shaved my legs yesterday and after doing one leg I was so exhausted I really considered leaving the other leg for another day but that would have just been weird :rofl:

I am also feeling so uncomfortable. She is also head down with her feet constantly in my ribs :( 

I'm going for my check up tomorrow so I'll get to see my little Mackenzie and find out how much weight she has gained :yipee:


----------



## Jolene

:hugs: Laura, I hope the little one keeps gaining. Is there anything they can give you?

Blessed,you're hilarious. Where on earth did you find that?


----------



## blessed

lol... I was searching through the smileys and its the very last one! 

Yay for your appointment tomorrow! :) Seeing your LO will make the uncomfortableness go away... for the time being... hehe :haha:


----------



## Mom 2B

The only thing they can do is put me on bedrest again and hope that baby gains weight. With my daughter i was on bedrest for almost 7 weeks and she only gained approx 13 oz. but it was not hospital bedrest so i probably cheated more than i should have. They told me to spend most of the day in bed or the couch, which i did but i also did go out and do a little shopping atleast once a week. Im not wanting bedrest again because i dont have someone to take care of my Lo while i lay around doing nothing. The only thing really that i can do is totally quit smoking and its not guaranteed. I have cut back since being PG but quitting was just to hard with work and my Lo and my mothers health issues. I am determined to cut back even more now but im still not sure i can completely quit.
all they will do is monitor me with growth u/s's and bedrest. If baby shows no signs of distress they will let me go until full term. but if fluid is low or heart rate slows or kicks slow they will take him out. He will grow better onthe outside anyways as long as he is healthy and lungs are developed. I really want to keep him in but if hes not going to grow and is healthy enough i will let them take him out early so he can catch up.
I might not be on here as much during the day now becuase i usually go on when im downstairs having a smoke and im going to try not to smoke as much. And im even thinking about smoking only outside now so ill want to smoke less and stay warm. My Lo will not let me be on the laptop while upstairs so i might only be on at night after shes in bed. But ill try to get on.


----------



## jms895

Thinking of you Mom2be and hope all is ok with LO xx


----------



## naomicourt

sar35 said:


> glad you got snow Rachael, we were promised it but not got it today, we did yesterday... im still hopefull, went to Sainsburys and its manic in there, im stocked up now.
> Naomi you are full term now so your baby can come at anytime wowee...
> We get our date for section next tues cant believe its neary here! My OH said 'but you've still got 9months left' lol bless him
> I bought some non alchoholic mulled wine last christmas from M&S and I really fancy some but its got bits in it, and no use by date.. do you think its meant to have bits in it? Do you think its still in date? We've got some alchoholic stuff that we must of got last year too and that sell by date is 2012, im not gonna drink that obviously but wondered why the non alchoholic stuff didnt have a date!

Not quite full term, will be by Sunday though! I can't believe how quick it is going now. :happydance:



lauren-kate said:


> Has anyone else looked when the dates for full moons are in January? I noticed the other day that there is one on the 19th January, so fingers crossed it might start things off for my due date (22nd). :D

Yes I have been keeping an eye on the moon chart lol. The next one is on 21st December so we may have a few births around that time.



jms895 said:


> Oooh full moons :)
> 
> Naomi you are full term in 6 days :shock:
> 
> I have been soooo busy today even cleaning windows :) NEsting again :dohh:
> 
> I predict baby will come between 38 and 39 weeks for me!

I know! Wahoo! :happydance:

I have been nesting today too. I really hope there is not long for us now. I can't wait to start reading birth stories! :baby:



lovealittle1 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had a terrible nights sleep :cry: My brain would not shut off. 34 weeks today :happydance: Have a fav Monday everyone.

Boo for no sleep but, yay for 34 weeks!!
:thumbup:


Disneydancr said:


> good morning ladies! I'm feeling much better today. Thanks for all the hugs yesterday. I'm so jealous of all you ladies talking about snow. We don't get any of that here in Southern California. Finally got some good sleep last night... lots of weird dreams though. oh well. At least I didn't wake up til almost 4 for my first pee and then slept again until almost 8. woohoo!

Glad you are feeling better today hun. I'm not sure if I want the snow now actually as looking at the news it is causing ao many problems accross the country it looks a bit scary. :nope:



LittleMrs said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Wowzers Regina! Wish I looked that bloody good! I'll have to give the underwear thing a whirl, although may have to do some forestry work first :blush:
> 
> Tell me about it - I can't even shave my legs.
> 
> Am in so much discomfort this evening. Swear I have a head way down in my crotch but a backside still under my ribs. Still getting heartburn all the time but the number of times I have to get up to pee during the night has doubled - it was easily once an hr last night.Click to expand...

I can feel a head down below too. Feels so strange doesn't it and heartburn every evening! I am getting through so much Gaviscon!



Mom 2B said:


> So IM back from my appt. it didn't go well at all. My belly is measureinng 28. I have however gained 2 lbs in the last 2 weeks but apparently not in the belly. I have to go for an u/s sometime this week (have not booked it yet as the phone is busy) So its looking like im going to have another tiny IUGR baby. I was really hoping that my baby would keep growing this time. I jsut hope this one is healthy and weighs at least the same as my little girl if not more. Send me some fat baby dust ladies!!!!!

Aww, lets hope LO gains some weight soon. I don't mean to be rude but, wouldn't giving up smoking help baby to gain some more weight?
:hugs:


----------



## Mom 2B

yes quitting will help and as of tomorrow im working really hard to do just that. its a lot harder than i thought it would be. I always told OH that when i get pg id just quit cold turkey....but its harder than i thought. I tried with my daughter ad was doing really good until some test results came back for Trisomy 18 with a 1 in 50 chance of having it. I went crazy for a whole weekend worrying and smoked alot. but did cut back again after i foundout shes was fine.

OH and everyone else i know basically thinks smoking is not a big deal. everyone i know smoked while pregnant and NONE of them has small babies. So Oh has not been helpful with me wanting to quit for this baby...although now he says he wants to quit too. now that we know how tiny my little girl was and that its looking like my boy will be the same....now he wants to help me quit. Its hard to quit when your partner wont quit smoking inthe house or aroundyou and will not tell friends they can not smoke around me. In the end thou...it is my choice and im making sure everyone knows there is no more smoking around me or they can all go away!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

Naomi - my first major braxton hicks were the last full moon, so painful they woke me up! I'll be 37 weeks on December 16th so I'm reckoning 21st will be about it for me then. If I remember rightly, lots of other jellybeans experienced bad BH that night too. Numbers will be shooting up. How exciting/petrifying. 

Laura I found that only smoking outside the house helped - I'd get into my PJs early in the evening and snuggle up with a book, no way I wanted to get changed back into my normal clothes to go and stand outside in the freezing cold. Nearly a year since I quit now. Woop woop. Having said that, I got to a year before and then failed miserably but this time I've got a better reason to stay quit.


----------



## Disneydancr

good for you mom 2b. I went through similar things when I found out I was pregnant. I didn't quit til almost 20 weeks! OH isn't smoking around me though...although he just goes outside so he still reeks of it when he comes back in. I've gotten used to it now though. hold strong, and if your/his friends won't stop smoking around you, take it upon yourself to go somewhere else. Carrot sticks help too to take away the hand-to-mouth fixation thing. feel free to pm me if you want to talk about it more.


----------



## naomicourt

Mom 2B said:


> yes quitting will help and as of tomorrow im working really hard to do just that. its a lot harder than i thought it would be. I always told OH that when i get pg id just quit cold turkey....but its harder than i thought. I tried with my daughter ad was doing really good until some test results came back for Trisomy 18 with a 1 in 50 chance of having it. I went crazy for a whole weekend worrying and smoked alot. but did cut back again after i foundout shes was fine.
> 
> OH and everyone else i know basically thinks smoking is not a big deal. everyone i know smoked while pregnant and NONE of them has small babies. So Oh has not been helpful with me wanting to quit for this baby...although now he says he wants to quit too. now that we know how tiny my little girl was and that its looking like my boy will be the same....now he wants to help me quit. Its hard to quit when your partner wont quit smoking inthe house or aroundyou and will not tell friends they can not smoke around me. In the end thou...it is my choice and im making sure everyone knows there is no more smoking around me or they can all go away!!!

Well done hun, that would be a great achievement if you did give up, for yourself as well as for your son and daughter. :flower::hugs:


----------



## jms895

I quit when I found out I was preg and I have not had a drag in 7 months I am so proud of myself. With Caine tho I had a crafty one every so often and felt guilty the whole time :( I really regret it! :hugs: I know how hard it is!


----------



## smiffy85

Hello all! You chatty lot! Thanks for the dress comments Im well chuffed with it! Hoping for a snow day tomorrow but doubt it very much!

Tracey have you had the visitors in today? How did it go?

Laura :hugs: hope everyhting is ok!

Naomi can't believe your nearly full term! I swear your gonna be the first of us 'super chatty ones'!

Jade boo for being stuck inside!

Regina loving your work with the bump and underwear pic! Go girly! My bump seems similar to yours too, all at the bottom of my belly but got definite feet in my ribs!!

35 weeks today ARGGGGGGHHHHH! Antenatal was all about BF last night and i learnt some new stuff like Biological Nurtuting which i found interesting. OH was bored tho lol :haha: Made it all seem very real tho talking about the life source you are for the LO! Had some major mad panics in my head about not being ready!!!! 

More snow forecast for tonight but im not convinced lol. My TA has been off work since friday and so I am running after supply TA's so more tired than normal! But only 4 days to go :happydance: 

Sending wishes for good sleeps! xxxx


----------



## pinkie77

Hi ladies :flower:

We've had loads of snow tonight, hoping son's school is shut tomorrow lol cos I don't want to go out in it and don't trust him not to fall over in it on his own! Only 3 weeks til they break up now :happydance:

I've also been nesting which is worrying - I haven't done that one before! Maybe it's a good sign but baby has to stay put for another 2 weeks if I'm going to get my homebirth.

Hope everyone is well and staying warm x x x


----------



## hodbert

Hey everyone, hope u r all well. Had a much better sleep last night so yey. Hubby back to work today after Thanksgiving time off so alone again, boo! Got too used to him being around. That and the elephants upstairs are driving me mad again! Trying to console myself by watching Beauty and the Beast :) Also finished the rug for my nursery but its far too small really and looks a bit silly. Oh well!


----------



## Mom 2B

Oh im sure it looks fabulous. I love making things for my kids. I crochet but only know one pattern for a blanket. I have given them as gifts to my neices and nephews and made my daughter one. Ive been working on one for my boy since I found out he had a penis at 20 weeks but my daughter gota hold of my hook and lost it for about 3 weeks. I was really worried that I wouldn't get it done in time but its already half done now and with cutting back smoking im going to use crocheting to help keep my hands busy. i also recently found a baby hat and booties pattern that i think im going to try out.


----------



## Jolene

Hodbert, post a pic of the rug. I'm dying to see it. I wanted to make it too but I'm not going to have time:( Why don't you just keep going and make it bigger if it's too small?

Off to my appointment :headspin:


----------



## naomicourt

Morning ladies. Well I had a rubbish sleep. Woke up at half four and couldn't get back to sleep. :( 

Woke up to snow this morning! Only about an inch so far though so not too bad.

Well done on making a rug Lisa please send us a pic so we can see it.

Has everybody finished their nursery now? 

Hope your appointment goes well Jolene. 

xx


----------



## sar35

morning ladies, got lots of posts to catch up on!
:hugs: to those that need them... :cold: hope you all got snow if you wanted it, sorry some of you still struggling with sleep!


----------



## millward329

Had a good baby shower last night, bean was well spoilt. A little overwhelmed by the end though. Slept on and off as feeling ill with a high temp, aches and shivers. Should I be worried? Taken paracetamol and made a bed in front of TV. Feeling sorry for myself and want my body back!
 



Attached Files:







BS.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6









booties.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jms895

Tonnes and tonnes of snow again here :dohh:


----------



## emilyp83

Morning!

I really need to start coming on here more often to keep up with the speed you ladies chat at!

Well done to everyone who has stopped or is stopping smoking. I had a really hard time and still had a few crafty ones up until July if I was really stressed out but they started making me feel sick so it got easy to stop altogether. Feel so much less guilt ridden now!

Everyone seems to be nesting but I'm really not at the moment. I'm gonna try and move a cupboard back into the nursery out of our other spare room today so I can start organising things a bit.

OH is no better and has now rung me to say he has to go to Shropshire for 4 days on a course. Great idea since I'm having all these problems and baby could come early. He'd be at least 3.5 hours away or goodness knows how long if it was rush hour! Starting to wonder if there's any way to sort this out and I've already tried everything. He seems so desperate to find a reason to leave me (ie that I'm cheating on him etc), I wonder if thats a good enough reason in itself and he just doesn't want to admit it and wants to find a way for it to be my fault that it didn't work out. Its killing me but I need to focus on keeping this baby safe and baking for as long as possible. I obviously can't rely on him.

Anyway, sorry for ranting on, its just nice to get it out. It really helps just reading about everyone else on here to keep me positive. Also I'm 33 weeks today so baby is cooking well!

Can't wait to see some piccies of people's nurseries and rugs etc, I'm just not that creative!


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks for the snow Jade :D Woke up to a blanket of snow this morning and it hasnt stopped snowing yet :happydance: Snowman building I think later :blush:

I think Phoebe remembers the snow from last year she was only 3 months old but her face when we opened the back door was a picture. She was so excited and practically jumping out of her daddy's arms. Carried her down the garden to the car and she was in hysterics at the sounds our feet were making. She wanted to get down and walk but she has only been walking since beginning of October and I didnt want her to fall over in the snow :dohh:

Hope everyone managed to get some sleep last night, have a lovely day today ladies.

Jade - Hope you manage to get to the dentist.

Susie - Keep wrapped up warm and take it easy. Hope your feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## sar35

no snow here, only rain :( Im starving, cant stop eating!!


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Naomi, my appointment went well. Mackenzie now weighs 2.6kg (5.7lb)! Doc estimates she will weigh about 3.6kg (7.9lb) when she's born as they are supposed to gain about 200g a week but she's gained 500g in 2 weeks.

My hubby is going away this weekend (only about a 3hr flight away) but the doc confirmed that it's fine for him to go as she won't make her grand entrance quite yet, lol.

Emily, sorry to hear about your OH!

Susie, I hope you feel better soon :hugs: Glad you got spoilt at your baby shower.


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies! Well it's 5am here and after a terrible night's sleep O have finally given up the ghost and got up. Will go back to bed in a while and try again, but for some reason my back is really aching and my bump is really heavy so I just cannot get comfy.



Jolene said:


> Hodbert, post a pic of the rug. I'm dying to see it. I wanted to make it too but I'm not going to have time:( Why don't you just keep going and make it bigger if it's too small?
> 
> Off to my appointment :headspin:

Hey Jolene, will post a pic a bit later (its still dark atm), but it's really not very impressive. I would make it bigger, but I've already done that once - it was the size of a placemat - and to be honest I just cant be bothered! It take ages to do, I think I've spent about 30 hours on it so far!



naomicourt said:


> Morning ladies. Well I had a rubbish sleep. Woke up at half four and couldn't get back to sleep. :(
> 
> Woke up to snow this morning! Only about an inch so far though so not too bad.
> 
> Well done on making a rug Lisa please send us a pic so we can see it.
> 
> Has everybody finished their nursery now?
> 
> Hope your appointment goes well Jolene.
> 
> xx

I'm with you on the sleep Naomi, but at least I don't have LO to look after :hugs: Aww I'm gutted I'm missing the snow, I missed the load in January you guys had too :( typical!



millward329 said:


> Had a good baby shower last night, bean was well spoilt. A little overwhelmed by the end though. Slept on and off as feeling ill with a high temp, aches and shivers. Should I be worried? Taken paracetamol and made a bed in front of TV. Feeling sorry for myself and want my body back!

Glad you had a good shower Millward! I had mine at 24 weeks when I was last home in UK, feels like forever away now! Hope u feel better soon though.



emilyp83 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Everyone seems to be nesting but I'm really not at the moment. I'm gonna try and move a cupboard back into the nursery out of our other spare room today so I can start organising things a bit.
> 
> OH is no better and has now rung me to say he has to go to Shropshire for 4 days on a course. Great idea since I'm having all these problems and baby could come early. He'd be at least 3.5 hours away or goodness knows how long if it was rush hour! Starting to wonder if there's any way to sort this out and I've already tried everything. He seems so desperate to find a reason to leave me (ie that I'm cheating on him etc), I wonder if thats a good enough reason in itself and he just doesn't want to admit it and wants to find a way for it to be my fault that it didn't work out. Its killing me but I need to focus on keeping this baby safe and baking for as long as possible. I obviously can't rely on him.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for ranting on, its just nice to get it out. It really helps just reading about everyone else on here to keep me positive. Also I'm 33 weeks today so baby is cooking well!
> 
> Can't wait to see some piccies of people's nurseries and rugs etc, I'm just not that creative!

Hey Emily - rant away that's what we're here for! Sorry things aren't any better with your OH, I can't imagine how tough it must be for you. Congrats on 33 weeks though! And you're not alone with the nesting, mine has just not kicked in at all, I've gone the other way, motivating myself is a bitch!!!

Has everyone seen the december dreamers are up to 19 babies now?? It's not even december yet - those LO's don't want to hold on!! I'm hoping I pop early as really dont want bubs to be born too close to xmas, but we all know she'll be an awkward so-and-so and wait until the latest possible time and I'll just be fat and miserable for xmas! Anyway, :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Mom 2B

Good morning everyone!

Still no snow here. Its 9 degrees celsius already today so it looks like its going to be a nice day to take my little one out.
I'm getting really mad at my hospital. My dr faxed my u/s request yesterday at 10:30am and it clearly says they want my in this week. They told me if I didn't hear from the hospital within 2 hours to start calling them. I called atleast 30 times yesterday and got the machine every time. I woke up early today to start calling and still only get the machine. Why can't they just answer the phone or call me back. I have a feeling they will only be able to take me thursday morning and thats they day of the christmas party for the playgroup I take my Lo to every week. I really dont want to miss it, and Santa will be there too! I just wish they would answer the damn phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

smiffy85 said:


> Hello all! You chatty lot! Thanks for the dress comments Im well chuffed with it! Hoping for a snow day tomorrow but doubt it very much!
> 
> Tracey have you had the visitors in today? How did it go?
> 
> Laura :hugs: hope everyhting is ok!
> 
> Naomi can't believe your nearly full term! I swear your gonna be the first of us 'super chatty ones'!
> 
> Jade boo for being stuck inside!
> 
> Regina loving your work with the bump and underwear pic! Go girly! My bump seems similar to yours too, all at the bottom of my belly but got definite feet in my ribs!!
> 
> 35 weeks today ARGGGGGGHHHHH! Antenatal was all about BF last night and i learnt some new stuff like Biological Nurtuting which i found interesting. OH was bored tho lol :haha: Made it all seem very real tho talking about the life source you are for the LO! Had some major mad panics in my head about not being ready!!!!
> 
> More snow forecast for tonight but im not convinced lol. My TA has been off work since friday and so I am running after supply TA's so more tired than normal! But only 4 days to go :happydance:
> 
> Sending wishes for good sleeps! xxxx

Yeah, we had the visitors. They came on Monday and did observations all day, but they didn't see me:happydance::happydance: Today they were still in but, when the kids couldn't make it in, they decided that they'd seen enough to make a decision. And they decided we're..............outstanding! Woop woop. Unfortunately that'll be fast-track academy status coming up then.



emilyp83 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I really need to start coming on here more often to keep up with the speed you ladies chat at!
> 
> Well done to everyone who has stopped or is stopping smoking. I had a really hard time and still had a few crafty ones up until July if I was really stressed out but they started making me feel sick so it got easy to stop altogether. Feel so much less guilt ridden now!
> 
> Everyone seems to be nesting but I'm really not at the moment. I'm gonna try and move a cupboard back into the nursery out of our other spare room today so I can start organising things a bit.
> 
> OH is no better and has now rung me to say he has to go to Shropshire for 4 days on a course. Great idea since I'm having all these problems and baby could come early. He'd be at least 3.5 hours away or goodness knows how long if it was rush hour! Starting to wonder if there's any way to sort this out and I've already tried everything. He seems so desperate to find a reason to leave me (ie that I'm cheating on him etc), I wonder if thats a good enough reason in itself and he just doesn't want to admit it and wants to find a way for it to be my fault that it didn't work out. Its killing me but I need to focus on keeping this baby safe and baking for as long as possible. I obviously can't rely on him.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for ranting on, its just nice to get it out. It really helps just reading about everyone else on here to keep me positive. Also I'm 33 weeks today so baby is cooking well!
> 
> Can't wait to see some piccies of people's nurseries and rugs etc, I'm just not that creative!

Emily :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry things are going badly with OH - maybe he's just freaking out and doesn't know how to cope with it.


----------



## jms895

Wow been out all day and its still coming thick and fast! Over a foot now :dohh: I cant believe the amount of snow!

Everyone ok? x


----------



## millward329

Yay for no more visitors Tracy and outstanding is amazing, well done to you and the team!
JMS how come you guys are getting so much snow? We've only had a little dusting in Lancaster so far....you think it's heading this way?

Feeling slightly better now after sleeping on the sofa most of the day....going to try for a bit without the paracetamol and see if the temperature has eased off.


----------



## jojo-m

we have had lots of snow here too! Its been great, roads aren't too bad, OH been getting about for work but we have nearly a foot of snow in the garden! its fab, I've had Corey out up to my friends and they've been running around mad in the snow, hubby about to take him sledging which I wanted to do but only had 4 hours sleep last night so far too tired! 

Sorry for not replying to everyones posts there was just too many! Bit of good news, I hear my molesting midwife is off for a few weeks so I should be safe at my appointment next tues! x


----------



## blessed

There's no way we will be getting snow anytime soon here in Texas... lol... I was out in my flip flops just the other day!


----------



## millward329

Jo-jo - lol about the molesting midwife!


----------



## jms895

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...-me-our-journey-together-119.html#post8007099 snow pics here :)


----------



## Mom 2B

Just a quick update on my first day cuttig back on smoking. Its now 3pm and i've only had 6 smokes....which may seem like a lot but i probably smoke atleast 20 in a day. 
Ithought it was going to be an aweful day today too. Went out do some shopping with my mom and at the first store after I finished my car wouldnot start. ARGGGGG!!!! OH had to leave work to give me a boost but now the car seems to run fine so we are going to attempt to finish shopping soon. he gaveme his jumper cables (i dont havbe any) I might need a new battery but he thinks i just drained it while i was in shopping cuz i killed the engine but left the radio and lights and heat on while my mom and LO waited for me. I didn't think i was giogn to be almost a half hour in the store. 
Wish me luck that the car doesn't die again. I really can't afford a new battery right now but will be getting one soon no matter what as it probably is going to die soon.

Hope your all having a wonderful day!


----------



## jojo-m

good stuff Laura thats great! Don't you get help with quitting smoking in canada? I'm not sure if you can even take it in pregnancy but we have a 6 week course of tablets here called Champix which are apparently amazing! They totally remove the want of a cigarette for 6 weeks to help give the will power a kick start - all free on the good old NHS too. 

Regardless sounds like your doing a great job solo anyway hun, well done! x


----------



## mum2be2011

love the snow pics Jade. Looks like Caine is having a whale of a time in the snow :D 

Jealous though as you have got so much snow. We have 1-2 inches and thats it :(


----------



## smiffy85

Grrr bloody kids and germs! I'm tucked up in bed already as Jack has told me to stop being silly and go rest. I can hardly speak and keep coughing a horrible cough. It really hurts too! The way I described it earlier was that you know how your aware of your lungs but only because you know theyre working cos your still breathing?!? Well I feel like I can feel every single tube and pipe in mine every time I cough. It isn't half sore. Poor bean keeps being shaken around and hes been so active tonight I don't think he likes it much lol. My TA is off till at least friday now too so still got a supply in. Shes good but with me being ill and then having to run round after the kids and someone who doesn't know the routine of the class I'm shattered. Got a doctors appt in the morning and Jack wants me signed off if I have got a chest infection but I still feel guilty, I so wanted to do the christmassy stuff with the kiddywinks which is just starting to kick in!

Had a text from Sam (faff) an hour or so ago. She said that she is in the hospital with crazy blood pressure problems so theyre keeping her in. Told her to keep me updated and I would pass it on to you lot as she doesn't know when she will next get online.

Congrats Tracey outstanding is fantastic!!! Our school got upgraded from satisfactory to good last time ofsted came 2 yrs ago (at this time of year too)! Put your feet up now love and enjoy the next few weeks as the kids get hyped up for xmas hols lol!!! My lot were so excited wen they went home tonight and not just because of the snow but (as one of my 4 year olds put it) "I'm gonna open number 1 on my canduler tomorrow"! Lol! I love how the little ones get their words all muddled!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

leanne - Thanks for the letting us know about Sam (Faff) hope she is ok and they get her blood pressure sorted.

Aww how sweet about the 4 year old, so sweet and innocent :) Hope you feel better after a good nights rest and take it easy. If the dr signs you off dont feel guilty, your ill and need to look after yourself and jellybean :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

ooh hope Sam ok, thanks for telling us! hope you feel better soon Leanne, I got a cold its not too bad but feel miserable and tired and fed up of nose running now and peeing my pants when I sneeze lol. Can't imagine how much worse your feeling so get plenty of rest xx


----------



## hodbert

Hoping Faff is ok. Smiffy get yourself signed off if you can, its not worth being so ill, you need to look after you and bubs!!! :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Hi Ladies,

I have entered my street in the Sainsbury's Perfect Christmas comp. Could you please click on the link and support my street. 

https://sainsburysperfectchristmas.co.uk/Street/cm7-clay-pits

Thanks

x


----------



## naomicourt

I hope Sam get her blood pressure down soon. :hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

naomicourt said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have entered my street in the Sainsbury's Perfect Christmas comp. Could you please click on the link and support my street.
> 
> https://sainsburysperfectchristmas.co.uk/Street/cm7-clay-pits
> 
> Thanks
> 
> x

All Done Naomi, hope your street wins xx


----------



## hodbert

All supported Naomi! You have a lovely street, good luck!


----------



## LittleMrs

Will click when get near PC naomi, as I'm on my mobile at the moment.

We live on the main road and we've just watched a lorry slide down the road from the bedroom window. I honestly can't remember last time we had snow this deep- think it was my 15th birthday. So 1996. 

Smiffy/leanne hope Sam/faff is ok and sorry you feel poorly. 

Anyone else feeling the burn? I'm going thru packs and packs of rennie chewy like they're going out of fashion. I can't even lie on my right side without searing heartburn, which is a shame because I'm more comfortable on that side.


----------



## naomicourt

LittleMrs said:


> Will click when get near PC naomi, as I'm on my mobile at the moment.
> 
> We live on the main road and we've just watched a lorry slide down the road from the bedroom window. I honestly can't remember last time we had snow this deep- think it was my 15th birthday. So 1996.
> 
> Smiffy/leanne hope Sam/faff is ok and sorry you feel poorly.
> 
> Anyone else feeling the burn? I'm going thru packs and packs of rennie chewy like they're going out of fashion. I can't even lie on my right side without searing heartburn, which is a shame because I'm more comfortable on that side.

Aww thanks hun.

Blimey that sounds scary. We are getting more snow here, it is actually quite thick now and really slippery down our road. My husband took three and a half hours to get 15 miles down the road today! It's mad.

Yes and I bloody hate it! Every evening I am getting heart burn and have to take Gaviscon as thats the only thing that seems to work for me but, it seems to be getting worse every day! :growlmad:


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies! I think this is about as complete as my nursery is going to get. I've got a blanket left to finish knitting and was going to do some felt butterflies, but not sure where I would put them without it looking any more cluttered! I wish we could paint or put some shelves up, but this is the best we can do. Sorry, there are quite a few pics!

My baby shower sign in sheet
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1355.snc4/162784_10150324089005038_744225037_16039476_8060420_n.jpg

Entrance to nursery
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1336.snc4/162826_10150324089150038_744225037_16039479_573915_n.jpg

Nursery
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1209.snc4/156102_10150324089250038_744225037_16039481_1897432_n.jpg

Cot with bunting I made
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1355.snc4/162793_10150324089460038_744225037_16039484_6489407_n.jpg

Moses basket my nana bought us (and my pooch!)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1181.snc4/150332_10150324089590038_744225037_16039487_5364939_n.jpg

Glider, with decal, rug and cushion
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs568.ash2/149038_10150324089725038_744225037_16039490_2453451_n.jpg

Rug I made (on the small side but took forever!)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs614.ash2/156689_10150324089870038_744225037_16039493_4638398_n.jpg

My pooch on a cushion!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1209.snc4/156111_10150324090020038_744225037_16039496_5710175_n.jpg

Bunting I made
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs599.ash2/155104_10150324090135038_744225037_16039498_5772011_n.jpg

Cot with bedding
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1231.snc4/156358_10150324090305038_744225037_16039501_6096202_n.jpg

Teddy I knitted
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs573.ash2/149500_10150324090540038_744225037_16039504_5342891_n.jpg

Wardrobe with her clothes hung up
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs491.ash2/76395_10150324092820038_744225037_16039545_4190808_n.jpg

Other side of wardrobe with rest of her bits in
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs491.ash2/76422_10150302715520038_744225037_15724072_7873500_n.jpg


----------



## naomicourt

Beautiful nursery Lisa! You have done so well with making so many things, I wish I could that.
xx


----------



## smiffy85

Wow loving your work Lisa! Its all so pink and gorgeous. I must admit I get slightly jealous of the ladies with pink jellybeans sometimes. Especially when I see all the gorgeous dresses and things in the shops! Lol silly me. I love my blue bean tho lots!!!

Since my last post I have started with a high temp. So since I have only the one flannel and that is in my hospital bag, I am laying on the bed with a cold wet sock on my head hehe! Texted my foundation stage leader to tell her no voice and now a temp and she said 'know how you feel. hope you get a good nights sleep'. In other words 'don't you dare go off sick!' a little feel better wouldn't hav gone amiss.....

grrrrr xxxx


----------



## hodbert

Lol @ the sock Smiffy! Grr at silly woman though! Don't you be going in feeling like this though, you're no good to anyone ill and bubs won't thank you for it! Consider that a telling off :haha: But seriously I do hope you feel better, I had the stupid cold about 4 weeks ago now and am still trying to shake off the phlegm....yum!


----------



## jms895

Faff - Hope your ok!

Smiffy - hope you can get signed off

Naomi - doing it now!


----------



## jms895

Lovely Lisa!

LittleMrs - yes I get HB really bad at night in bed :( :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Disney - sorry my fb has crashed!!!!


----------



## millward329

Lisa you have been busy and it all looks great.&#8626;&#8626;Leanne dont you be going in and sharing your germs with the munchkins make sure you stay it bed! They will cope without you and Im sure the delightful manager gets paid to take the slack


----------



## Disneydancr

lol I just came on here to tell you the same thing, hodbert! I thought it was my computer!


----------



## Disneydancr

Working again now though!


----------



## Mom 2B

jojo-m said:


> good stuff Laura thats great! Don't you get help with quitting smoking in canada? I'm not sure if you can even take it in pregnancy but we have a 6 week course of tablets here called Champix which are apparently amazing! They totally remove the want of a cigarette for 6 weeks to help give the will power a kick start - all free on the good old NHS too.
> 
> Regardless sounds like your doing a great job solo anyway hun, well done! x

We dont get coverage for any quitting smoking aids. Its all over the counter here. There is the patch (12 week program) adn nicorrette gum oh there is a prescription pill too that is not covered....but i can't take any of it while pregnant. I already looked into it. but i think im doing ok. Up to 8 now and its 7pm. Plan to keep busy once little one is in bed so im not sitting on the computer wanting to smoke. I have to finish her curtains for her room and im working on the blanket and hats and booties for my boy.

-The nursery looks absolutly adorable.

-I hope your feeling better real soon. Oh is just starting to get over his cold...its been 5 days of him moaning and feeling like poo

-Hope the blood pressure evens out and you and baby are ok adn home soon


----------



## Disneydancr

mom 2be, you can use the patches. It's suggested that you quit cold-turkey, but if that doesn't work, the patches are better than smoking! Give it a try! If you want, I have left-over patches I might be able to send you, although I don't know how much postage would be.


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi jj's I am really struggling to keep up lately. With the time diff by time I log on there is pages and pages to read so sorry if anyone thinks I am a slacker or antisocial i promise I'm not. :hugs: to all the jj's that are not feeling well.

Hope Sam's bp goes down and she feels better soon

Laura-good job on day 1 of cutting down

Hodbert - loving the nursery

A friend of mine had her baby the other day 9lb baby boy. He is so sweet. It made me so excited to get to hold a newborn. Only 3 days left at work for me now can hardly wait!


----------



## Mom 2B

My Dr told me im not allowed to use anything to help with quitting smoking. and he also said not to quit cold turkey, it would be to stressful on the baby when im this far along. he said if i could have quit before 12 weeks that cold turkey was the way to do it but after 12 weeks cold turkey is not recomended....especially if baby is already showing signs of being small. The smaller they are the harder they deal with things.


----------



## iprettii

so I found out today that I got approved to take my leave from work!!! so in exactly 30 days I am DONE with work and I'll be able to collect unemployment. I am so excited. I'll be just over 36 wks at that point.


----------



## smiffy85

Hi Laura! It's just before 6am in uk and Im up lol! Been awake since 5 cos of how much coughing hurts grrrr! How goes the cold turkey??


----------



## smiffy85

Well I have taken the decision to try and look after myself, bean and crucially my voice lol and have had to text into school to let them know I won't be in today. I've also said I probably won't be in tomorrow as I think if I rest my throat and get some antibiotics (fingers crossed) later at the doctors I might be ok to do my last day with the class on friday!! I am really sad I am missing my time with the children - how dedicated am I. I'm a soft one really.

Just had a text back from one of the 2 people I text and they wished me to get better soon which has made me feel better. Maybe there are some people at work who do genuinely care.

xxxxx


----------



## hodbert

Hey Smiffy, glad you relented and have taken some time off. Get lots of fluids and rest!


----------



## Jolene

Leanne, hope you feel better soon. 

Sam, hope the rest in hospital helps bring your BP down and you're back with us soon!

I've realised that sitting back and relaxing just doesn't work for us. Mackenzie wedges her little feet into my ribs :( So the only time I seem to be comfortable is when I'm up and that gets exhausting. Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## smiffy85

Jolene I'm the same. On monday I had had a hard and long day at work and I still carried on with cooking tea, clearing and washing up, washing and folding the ironing etc when I got home cos whenever I did sit down, bean didn't seem to like it. Was the same last night even now I'm ill. Just can't get comfy. xxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Thats goiod Smiffy!

We are snowed in here eeeeekkk!


----------



## jojo-m

Lisa your nursery is gorgeous! 

Jms I'm pretty sure I've never seen as much snow in this country ever which means my selfish husband is leaving me for the 3rd day with our 4 year old to go snowboarding! Anyone would think he'd not booked a week away in France when I'm 36 weeks grrr! 

Oh well I'm only jealous but I have a cold and not feeling so great so I'm grumpy. Not sure I can bend to do a snowman but gonna give it a try! X


----------



## jojo-m

Ah just noticed my ticker picture has flipped my baby over head down! X


----------



## LittleMrs

naomicourt said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Will click when get near PC naomi, as I'm on my mobile at the moment.
> 
> We live on the main road and we've just watched a lorry slide down the road from the bedroom window. I honestly can't remember last time we had snow this deep- think it was my 15th birthday. So 1996.
> 
> Smiffy/leanne hope Sam/faff is ok and sorry you feel poorly.
> 
> Anyone else feeling the burn? I'm going thru packs and packs of rennie chewy like they're going out of fashion. I can't even lie on my right side without searing heartburn, which is a shame because I'm more comfortable on that side.
> 
> Aww thanks hun.
> 
> Blimey that sounds scary. We are getting more snow here, it is actually quite thick now and really slippery down our road. My husband took three and a half hours to get 15 miles down the road today! It's mad.
> 
> Yes and I bloody hate it! Every evening I am getting heart burn and have to take Gaviscon as thats the only thing that seems to work for me but, it seems to be getting worse every day! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Gaviscon makes me gag - I hear it works better than the chewy Rennie but just can't stomach it. 



smiffy85 said:


> Wow loving your work Lisa! Its all so pink and gorgeous. I must admit I get slightly jealous of the ladies with pink jellybeans sometimes. Especially when I see all the gorgeous dresses and things in the shops! Lol silly me. I love my blue bean tho lots!!!
> 
> Since my last post I have started with a high temp. So since I have only the one flannel and that is in my hospital bag, I am laying on the bed with a cold wet sock on my head hehe! Texted my foundation stage leader to tell her no voice and now a temp and she said 'know how you feel. hope you get a good nights sleep'. In other words 'don't you dare go off sick!' a little feel better wouldn't hav gone amiss.....
> 
> grrrrr xxxx

We only have one flannel too. How typical of midde leaders in school - mine is exactly the same, really mardy whenever you're off ill and when you come back is all fake sympathy and 'oooh, are you sure you should be back?' hmmm - like she hadn't spent the entire time asking when you were back. 

Also, I really like the boys clothes - much cooler than the girls clothes. Look in next, they have some REALLY cool boys clothes, especially animal themed. 



smiffy85 said:


> Well I have taken the decision to try and look after myself, bean and crucially my voice lol and have had to text into school to let them know I won't be in today. I've also said I probably won't be in tomorrow as I think if I rest my throat and get some antibiotics (fingers crossed) later at the doctors I might be ok to do my last day with the class on friday!! I am really sad I am missing my time with the children - how dedicated am I. I'm a soft one really.
> 
> Just had a text back from one of the 2 people I text and they wished me to get better soon which has made me feel better. Maybe there are some people at work who do genuinely care.
> 
> xxxxx

I feel exactly the same - after last week I swore I would get myself signed off but I want to see my classes for the last week of term so I can say goodbye, plus I've got a week of lessons for the entire dept to plan and PowerPoint and a report on the progress of the SEN cohort to prepare, plus someone else would have to take my classes. Why do we do this, again? Oh yeah, coz kids are lovely and they always say things that make you smile and remind you how lovely humans can be. Sigh. Sad but true.



Jolene said:


> Leanne, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Sam, hope the rest in hospital helps bring your BP down and you're back with us soon!
> 
> I've realised that sitting back and relaxing just doesn't work for us. Mackenzie wedges her little feet into my ribs :( So the only time I seem to be comfortable is when I'm up and that gets exhausting. Anyone else having that problem?


I can feel a head in my pelvis and a bum under my ribs and I swear she's just spinning between the axis. Feel like I should spend all my time laid splayed out or stood up but it's too tiring.

Also, lovely nursery, Lisa. I might spend my snow day knitting.


----------



## emilyp83

Morning everyone. Thank goodness I seem to have had some sleep!! Went to bed at about 8.30 and slept til 2.30 then I actually managed to get straight back to sleep and slept til 6! Feel so much better for it. I really noticed that I didn't get my afternoon nap yesterday from being in the hospital. I was dead on my feet by 6pm and ended up in tears I felt so ill.

I hope everyone who is feeling poorly gets better soon. Play the pregnancy card for all its worth I say, we've only got a few weeks left to use it!

The snow just gets worse and worse here, we've had another couple of inches overnight. On the bright side I might get stranded and when I go into labour they could send some hunky firemen to rescue me????

OH decided to try to apologise yesterday in the end but somehow its still my fault he was cross! I've told him if he doesn't want to be here then he doesn't need to find a reason to make it my fault to leave and he should just go. He said he doesn't want to leave and he loves me. I can't let him keep doing this though and making me feel so small and useless.

My trip down to the triage unit was a waste of time as expected. They think I am losing my plug but my cervix is still pretty closed and has a bit of length to it so no sign of baby bump making an appearance just yet. I'm still getting the pains though but they didn't seem too concerned and I'm grateful to have been let home again. 

The downside is that triage is the first place you go if you go into labour during the daytime so there were 2 labouring women in there. One seemed to be coping and got to 4cm while I was there and was moved to labour ward. The other seemed to be having a panic attack every time she had a contraction and the poor midwife was really struggling to calm her down. You could hear that it was just making her worse every time she hyperventilated and then that made her dizzy which panicked her even more. Because she was only 2-3cm they couldn't really do much for her and were trying to find her a bed in the antenatal ward. It scared me a bit to think that could be me!!

Anyhow, not got much planned for today. Might try and get the house tidied up a bit and I really seriously need to do something about the forest growing on my legs and not to mention everywhere else, it was a tad embarrasing at the hospital yesterday!!!

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## millward329

Morning everyone, feeling a bit better now the temperature has gone but still no snow in Lancaster.

Leanne I am proud of you! Hope you do get to go back in on Friday though x I'm going in tomorrow for lunch as they want to give me some baby things and my line manager wants me to fill in the e-profile for Autumn 1. Get well with the cough soon :hugs:

Laura, have never been a smoker but just wanted to say well done and keep up the good work :flower:

Naomi will try do that my street thing now...


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone. I have just received a text from Sarah (Sar35) and she had a massive bleed last night and ended up having an emergency c-section. 

She has had a beautiful baby boy weighing 6lb 8oz. :happydance: (No name for him just yet)

Baby is on feeding tubes and needs help breathing at the moment but, will hopefully be off those very soon.

I wish Sarah and baby all the best and can't wait to see a picture of the little blue bundle! :baby:


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks for the update Naomi. Hope Sarah (Sar35) is ok and that her little boy is ok and doing well in NICU/Special care. Please send my best wishes onto her.


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone. I have just received a text from Sarah (Sar35) and she had a massive bleed last night and ended up having an emergency c-section.
> 
> She has had a beautiful baby boy weighing 6lb 8oz. :happydance: (No name for him just yet)
> 
> Baby is on feeding tubes and needs help breathing at the moment but, will hopefully be off those very soon.
> 
> I wish Sarah and baby all the best and can't wait to see a picture of the little blue bundle! :baby:

Awww bless her, please send on my best wishes and congrats! And baby is a great weight! Hopefully he will be out of NICU very soon :hugs: xxxx


----------



## millward329

Wow....4 weeks early and a good weight too. Congrats to Sarah and welcome to the little man. All the best to them all and sure he will soon be doing just fine all by himself x


----------



## smiffy85

jms895 said:


> Thats goiod Smiffy!
> 
> We are snowed in here eeeeekkk!

My sister sent me a pic this morning of my mum and dads back garden and the drift of snow against the conservatory door and they are literally snowed in too in Worksop!!



jojo-m said:


> Ah just noticed my ticker picture has flipped my baby over head down! X

Yay for head down!!



LittleMrs said:


> We only have one flannel too. How typical of midde leaders in school - mine is exactly the same, really mardy whenever you're off ill and when you come back is all fake sympathy and 'oooh, are you sure you should be back?' hmmm - like she hadn't spent the entire time asking when you were back.
> 
> Also, I really like the boys clothes - much cooler than the girls clothes. Look in next, they have some REALLY cool boys clothes, especially animal themed.

Thanks Tracey. Yeah us teachers just don't know when to stop. Still feel bad for the supply who must be in and with a supply TA too. I wouldn't mind so much if my normal TA was in cos I know she would sort the children out but I can imagine them being little horrors for 2 supplys!! And that is exactly what she is like, pretending like she is worried if I am ok! To be honest pregnant or not I would not have been going to school today with this chest infection whether they liked it or not!!



millward329 said:


> Morning everyone, feeling a bit better now the temperature has gone but still no snow in Lancaster.
> 
> Leanne I am proud of you! Hope you do get to go back in on Friday though x I'm going in tomorrow for lunch as they want to give me some baby things and my line manager wants me to fill in the e-profile for Autumn 1. Get well with the cough soon :hugs:
> 
> Laura, have never been a smoker but just wanted to say well done and keep up the good work :flower:
> 
> Naomi will try do that my street thing now...

Thanks Susie! It feels so good to be chilling on my sofa (although the cheeky stop at mcdonalds after my doc appt really cheered me up)!

I have got a few visits planned to watch the nativity next week and to attend the kids party plus the staff xmas dinner, so not gonna totally miss out on the festivities but was supposed to be having an xmas themed stay and play morning tomorrow where the parents are invited into the classroom to see what we do everyday and in a weird way I was looking forward to it. I usually hate them cos its manic with little bros and sisters running around whilst Im trying to teach but cos its the xmas one I like getting all festive with the kids!



naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone. I have just received a text from Sarah (Sar35) and she had a massive bleed last night and ended up having an emergency c-section.
> 
> She has had a beautiful baby boy weighing 6lb 8oz. :happydance: (No name for him just yet)
> 
> Baby is on feeding tubes and needs help breathing at the moment but, will hopefully be off those very soon.
> 
> I wish Sarah and baby all the best and can't wait to see a picture of the little blue bundle! :baby:

Ah I got the text too and sent her my congrats and love even though it's not obviously when she wanted baby. But how lovely to have him for christmas now. 

Another Jellybean here already!!! I texted my OH at work in a mild panic saying another jan baby had arrived lol!

xxxxxx


----------



## smiffy85

O meant to say the doc listened to my chest and looked in my throat and its definitely a chest infection. So I have got a course of antibiotics to take now so I am hoping they will kick in as soon as possible. So a combination of paracetemol and pills I should start to feel better soon.

Had to go to sainsburys pharmacy to collect my prescription so had a little look around and picked up a few more christmas pressies! So gonna do some wrapping in a bit! Yay! Might even put some xmas music on!!!!

xxxx


----------



## lauren-kate

Congratulations to sar35 - hope she and baby are able to leave hospital soonish.

I've just put my Christmas tree up - need to wait for OH to get the decorations out from the attic though. Last year our tree lost a leg and we had to lean it up against the wall, so this years is a new one - it's HUGE!


----------



## LittleMrs

Thinkin of putting up Xmas tree but OH is really dragging his heels about it. 

Congrats and good wishes to Sarah. Can't believe how big he is for so early. Fingers crossed he's off the tubes asap. At that weight I was shocked when you said he needed them, but I guess that's not really down to weight. Is she ok too? Must have been scary with the massive bleed. 4 down ladies- who will be next?


----------



## naomicourt

I think Jade will be next. :baby:


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies, starting to get myself organised for this baby now. Sar having her baby gave me the kick up the a*** that I needed. Finally ordered and paid for the buggy, gave up on waiting for babies r us to get stock in and have ordered it elsewhere for £20 cheaper and a free raincover as well so in the end it saved us £45. Depending on the weather it should be here for weekend as well :happydance:

Gone on a massive cleaning spree this morning and have taken my daughters room apart. Ceiling and walls have been 'swept' top of her wardrobes, bedroom door, light switches, sockets, skirting boards and her light have all been washed. Window has been done, both wardrobes and drawers sorted and room made for babies things to go in. Car seat has been hoovered and wiped over, crib has been wiped over, mattress cover is in the wash and all im waiting for now is OH to go in the roof and get the baby bath, moses basket and the vac bag of clothes out ready for washing. Cant believe how much I have achieved despite feeling really sick, tired and really stong BH's. Did get a telling off from OH though when he walked in and saw me at the top of a ladder :blush:


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations Sarah, hope your little man is able to come home soon x x

Im scaring everyone here cos they think I'm nesting lol but I just want the decorations up! Well I think that's all it is :haha:

Hope everyone is well and uk ladies are keeping warm :hugs:


----------



## pinkie77

Rachael, I got in trouble for moving furniture earlier :blush:

I did empty the cupboards and bookcase first though lol. Men don't understand that when something needs doing it's got to be now!


----------



## LittleMrs

Aren't you due next, naomi? Or is it lisa? 

Told my OH this morning that we have somewhere between 2 weeks 1 day and 7 weeks to go. Two weeks seems so close but 7 weeks seems so far.


----------



## mum2be2011

pinkie77 said:


> Rachael, I got in trouble for moving furniture earlier :blush:
> 
> I did empty the cupboards and bookcase first though lol. Men don't understand that when something needs doing it's got to be now!

lol, when he heard me moving the cot I got in trouble, next minute he finds me up ladders :blush: stupid thing is I shouldn't be going up ladders as I have very low Blood pressure and go dizzy at the drop of a hat. Cardiologist told OH on monday that my bed needs to be moved downstairs :( told OH not to even think about it and I will drag my a*** upstairs every night just so that I have someone warm to snuggle :haha:


----------



## lovealittle1

Jolene said:


> Leanne, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Sam, hope the rest in hospital helps bring your BP down and you're back with us soon!
> 
> I've realised that sitting back and relaxing just doesn't work for us. Mackenzie wedges her little feet into my ribs :( So the only time I seem to be comfortable is when I'm up and that gets exhausting. Anyone else having that problem?

My :baby: wedges his/her bum under my ribs especially when I drive!!!

Congrats to Sar and her :blue: bundle of joy. Wishing her all the best xxxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

Sorry ladies but I had to share a picture of the buggy we bought. I love it and cant wait to have both girls in there. 

Its a Graco Quattro Tour Duo. Will miss the Quinny Buzz though, its been a great little buggy. Contemplating holding onto it for when Phoebe decides she doesnt want to sit in a buggy anymore.
 



Attached Files:







graco_quatrotourduo.jpg
File size: 68.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mom 2B

Congrast Sarah....wishing best for baby to come home soon. My goodness I need to kick things into gear and get ready for baby, just in case! Clothes are washed up adn put away but I have to clean up our room and get the playpen set up for him to sleep in. I have to finish my LO's room so that I can organize the baby room, he wont sleep in it for a while but id still like it to be cleaned up and I have to get OH to help me put together the new stroller adn car seat that have been sitting in the closet in boxes for almost 2 months now!!!! LOL


----------



## jojo-m

Congrats to sarah hope your little man is well enough to leave scbu soon and hope your great too of course! How exciting our 4th jellybean already! X


----------



## naomicourt

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies, starting to get myself organised for this baby now. Sar having her baby gave me the kick up the a*** that I needed. Finally ordered and paid for the buggy, gave up on waiting for babies r us to get stock in and have ordered it elsewhere for £20 cheaper and a free raincover as well so in the end it saved us £45. Depending on the weather it should be here for weekend as well :happydance:
> 
> Gone on a massive cleaning spree this morning and have taken my daughters room apart. Ceiling and walls have been 'swept' top of her wardrobes, bedroom door, light switches, sockets, skirting boards and her light have all been washed. Window has been done, both wardrobes and drawers sorted and room made for babies things to go in. Car seat has been hoovered and wiped over, crib has been wiped over, mattress cover is in the wash and all im waiting for now is OH to go in the roof and get the baby bath, moses basket and the vac bag of clothes out ready for washing. Cant believe how much I have achieved despite feeling really sick, tired and really stong BH's. Did get a telling off from OH though when he walked in and saw me at the top of a ladder :blush:

Blimey! You have been busy. :laundry::iron::dishes:



LittleMrs said:


> Aren't you due next, naomi? Or is it lisa?
> 
> Told my OH this morning that we have somewhere between 2 weeks 1 day and 7 weeks to go. Two weeks seems so close but 7 weeks seems so far.

Lisa is due first and then me but, I have a feeling mine will be late. 

I can't believe that the baby is due THIS month!


----------



## LittleMrs

Bloomin heck, naomi, I hadn't thought of it like that! 

I'm hoping my LO is earlier rather than later- 7 more weeks of pregnancy is not appealing but I suppose as long as bean is well and cooked.


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, another JB, I can't believe it! Huge congats to Sarah and glad her LO is doing well!

Up at a stupidly early time again after what felt like another crap night's sleep. I think I'd better start getting used to it! Credit to all you nesting ladies, I just can't motivate myself! Did a load of washing yday and its still sat in dryer :blush: 

I feel like I'm going to go over too Naomi, although really don't want to! Had another lil cry last night as I am feeling v fed up and sorry for myself! Am just so uncomfy now it's frustrating me, I just want a cuddle but can't even enjoy that as I'm so big and uncomfy!! grrrr.....come friday the eviction process begins!


----------



## Fraggles

Congratulations Sarah hope you and baby are doing well :hugs:


Well had a long walk in blizzard conditions to get baby milk and bloody fell in the snow. Got bad back ache and stiff hips but hoping it's just from the activity. Better had be cos im a bit snowed in here. Cant believe ive walked over 5 miles for essentials.


----------



## jojo-m

flippin heck fraggles you need to be careful, I heard the hospitals are really struggling for staff! have a nice warm bath if you can xx


----------



## Fraggles

Ive took some pain killers and im attached to the sofa with feet up. Thankfully little one is happy playing by himself with his toys so I can have a rest.

Im not surprised hospitals are struggling the weather has really set in and im guessing alot of people just cant get anywhere.

All of us need to cross our legs :haha:

Im wondering how to get to hospital appointments if the weather stays :shrug:


----------



## Jolene

naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone. I have just received a text from Sarah (Sar35) and she had a massive bleed last night and ended up having an emergency c-section.
> 
> She has had a beautiful baby boy weighing 6lb 8oz. :happydance: (No name for him just yet)
> 
> Baby is on feeding tubes and needs help breathing at the moment but, will hopefully be off those very soon.
> 
> I wish Sarah and baby all the best and can't wait to see a picture of the little blue bundle! :baby:

Congrats Sarah!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see a pic of your bundle of joy! How awesome!



lovealittle1 said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> Leanne, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Sam, hope the rest in hospital helps bring your BP down and you're back with us soon!
> 
> I've realised that sitting back and relaxing just doesn't work for us. Mackenzie wedges her little feet into my ribs :( So the only time I seem to be comfortable is when I'm up and that gets exhausting. Anyone else having that problem?
> 
> My :baby: wedges his/her bum under my ribs especially when I drive!!Click to expand...

Yeah she does that too, I must look so funny when I'm driving sometimes trying to get comfortable and get her feet out my ribs.



Fraggles said:


> Well had a long walk in blizzard conditions to get baby milk and bloody fell in the snow. Got bad back ache and stiff hips but hoping it's just from the activity. Better had be cos im a bit snowed in here. Cant believe ive walked over 5 miles for essentials.

Ooh be careful hun, that's not good. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## justthestart

Hi Ladies

I dont come on here too often because its so busy and I find it hard to keep up but Hodbert told me the news about sar and I just wanted to come on and say congrats to her. I hope her and little one are doing well, she was due the same day as me and I have been following her since joining b n b!

Congrats Sar!!

Naomi how are you getting on as well? Send me a message cause like I say I dont come on here too often nowadays x


----------



## smiffy85

Had a lovely nap this afternoon. Could get used to this being off work malarkey! And am back in my PJ's now on the sofa after my lovely festive pootle round sainsburys earlier. Napping away the afternoon means I haven't got started on the xmas wrapping though and have no lost all energy.

Has anyone else had antibiotics during pregnancy? Iv got amoxcicillin and just wondering if it made anyone feel sleepy at all??

xxx


----------



## Jolene

Yeah Leanne, I had Betamox which is amoxycillin and I don't know if it was that or the pregnancy but I slept really well those few days!


----------



## Jetters

Hiya! Just thought i'd update all of you girls that ButtonJessie is having her babygirl tomorrow by c-section at 34w 6ds. She has developed pre eclamsia so it's for the best. Please wish her lots of luck!!!! XXX


----------



## jojo-m

Oh my gosh we on a roll now ladies ! Good luck for tomorro buttonjessie hope you and LO are well, can't wait to see pics and hope she not in scbu for long xx


----------



## smiffy85

Babies are coming like the snow in some parts of the country now - thick and fast lol! 

Sending lots of luck to buttonjessie!! Hope everything is ok!! xxx


----------



## naomicourt

Good luck Buttonjessie. :hugs::flower:


----------



## smiffy85

Had a few more texts from sarah first one said (at 20 past 6):

'Hi just a quick update. Baby was 6 pound 5. Born at 0305. Hes still on oxygen and has a feeding tube. I will hopefully see him today. He is doing ok though not sure if he has had a feed yet. Not chosen a name. Nurses here are brill. I had a general anaesthetic and am flying high. That was the most horrific experience of my life. Bleeding was pouring and it started at home. Will keep you informed x'

The next one I got at quarter past 7:
'Im sitting up in a chair. They said they gonna take me to see him in an hour or so. My dad is gonna try and put a photo of him on facebook but its only a picture of a picture.'

I replied saying not to worry about pics even though we would all love to see one lol and also to concentrate on getting better and that she was obviously doing really well. I also asked if they had thought of any names yet and as I was writing this message I got this reply (7.30pm):

'Maybe Joe. Not sure till I see him. Can't believe his wieght at 5 weeks early. He is more than my daughter was. She was 6lb 1.'

I texted back to let her know another JB is on the way tomorrow and to enjoy her time with her little man! 

xxxxx


----------



## blessed

WOW congratulations ButtonJessie! 

This is freaking me out... the babies are coming, the BABIES ARE COMING! I'm SOO not prepared! :dohh:

Hospital bag not even thought of.....
Cloth diapers are not all purchased....
Nursing materials... NONE....
baby clothes... NOT washed.... :cry:

Aaack!!:hissy:


----------



## smiffy85

Lol I must admit I went into preparation mode today after all the baby activity!! OH's bag is now done apart from snacks and ipod/music/book he might want. 

Sarah sends her love to buttonjessie too!! xxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

Awww!! Congrats to Sarah!! What a great weight!! Hope she is doing well. Send her my love. Can't believe all this baby activity! Better start sorting my bag and that out!!! lol!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Good luck buttonjessie... the jellybeans are flying in thick and fast now... blimey!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Good luck for tomorrow buttonjessie. Hope everything goes well and that baby is ok. Thinking of you hun :hugs:

Thanks Leanne for the updates on Sar, glad to hear she is ok and hopefully getting to see her little boy xx


----------



## hodbert

Good luck to ButtonJessie, she was my bump buddy at one point but I haven't heard from her in months, hope everything goes ok!

Glad Sarah is doing well.


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> I think Jade will be next. :baby:

:shock: No thanks!! :rofl:



smiffy85 said:


> O meant to say the doc listened to my chest and looked in my throat and its definitely a chest infection. So I have got a course of antibiotics to take now so I am hoping they will kick in as soon as possible. So a combination of paracetemol and pills I should start to feel better soon.
> 
> Had to go to sainsburys pharmacy to collect my prescription so had a little look around and picked up a few more christmas pressies! So gonna do some wrapping in a bit! Yay! Might even put some xmas music on!!!!
> 
> :hugs: enjoy some time off hun! :)
> 
> xxxx




lauren-kate said:


> Congratulations to sar35 - hope she and baby are able to leave hospital soonish.
> 
> I've just put my Christmas tree up - need to wait for OH to get the decorations out from the attic though. Last year our tree lost a leg and we had to lean it up against the wall, so this years is a new one - it's HUGE!

Yay mine is half way up too after a mammoth clean again and wrapped all Caines pressies :) Well i cant go out the house again! :dohh:



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies, starting to get myself organised for this baby now. Sar having her baby gave me the kick up the a*** that I needed. Finally ordered and paid for the buggy, gave up on waiting for babies r us to get stock in and have ordered it elsewhere for £20 cheaper and a free raincover as well so in the end it saved us £45. Depending on the weather it should be here for weekend as well :happydance:
> 
> Gone on a massive cleaning spree this morning and have taken my daughters room apart. Ceiling and walls have been 'swept' top of her wardrobes, bedroom door, light switches, sockets, skirting boards and her light have all been washed. Window has been done, both wardrobes and drawers sorted and room made for babies things to go in. Car seat has been hoovered and wiped over, crib has been wiped over, mattress cover is in the wash and all im waiting for now is OH to go in the roof and get the baby bath, moses basket and the vac bag of clothes out ready for washing. Cant believe how much I have achieved despite feeling really sick, tired and really stong BH's. Did get a telling off from OH though when he walked in and saw me at the top of a ladder :blush:

:thumbup: well done for the productive day hun! xx



mum2be2011 said:


> Sorry ladies but I had to share a picture of the buggy we bought. I love it and cant wait to have both girls in there.
> 
> Its a Graco Quattro Tour Duo. Will miss the Quinny Buzz though, its been a great little buggy. Contemplating holding onto it for when Phoebe decides she doesnt want to sit in a buggy anymore.


I still have mu single travel system, am keeping that and my strollers. I have 4 now inc the double! And we have matching doubles :) xx




hodbert said:


> Hey girls, another JB, I can't believe it! Huge congats to Sarah and glad her LO is doing well!
> 
> Up at a stupidly early time again after what felt like another crap night's sleep. I think I'd better start getting used to it! Credit to all you nesting ladies, I just can't motivate myself! Did a load of washing yday and its still sat in dryer :blush:
> 
> I feel like I'm going to go over too Naomi, although really don't want to! Had another lil cry last night as I am feeling v fed up and sorry for myself! Am just so uncomfy now it's frustrating me, I just want a cuddle but can't even enjoy that as I'm so big and uncomfy!! grrrr.....come friday the eviction process begins!

Nope I think you will be on time or early hun! xx



Jetters said:


> Hiya! Just thought i'd update all of you girls that ButtonJessie is having her babygirl tomorrow by c-section at 34w 6ds. She has developed pre eclamsia so it's for the best. Please wish her lots of luck!!!! XXX


Thanks Yasmin, bless her, good luck Buttonjessie! :hugs: xx



blessed said:


> WOW congratulations ButtonJessie!
> 
> This is freaking me out... the babies are coming, the BABIES ARE COMING! I'm SOO not prepared! :dohh:
> 
> Hospital bag not even thought of.....
> Cloth diapers are not all purchased....
> Nursing materials... NONE....
> baby clothes... NOT washed.... :cry:
> 
> Aaack!!:hissy:

:rofl: Better get our asses into gear ay?! :haha:

Anyone else feel massive all of a sudden. Think its not only baby for me but loads of water again :( feel minging.

Prediction for me: 39 w 3 days (i think) 2nd Jan, 5 hour labour and 8 pound 1 oz!


----------



## hodbert

Thanks Jade, here's hoping!!


----------



## blessed

Yes, definitely feel massive!

I have 30 days to get my butt in gear, and thats if I don't pop early! Have to have a c-section :wacko: and thats scheduled on the 31st of this month! I need to go buy some laundry detergent........


----------



## Disneydancr

naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone. I have just received a text from Sarah (Sar35) and she had a massive bleed last night and ended up having an emergency c-section.
> 
> She has had a beautiful baby boy weighing 6lb 8oz. :happydance: (No name for him just yet)
> 
> Baby is on feeding tubes and needs help breathing at the moment but, will hopefully be off those very soon.
> 
> I wish Sarah and baby all the best and can't wait to see a picture of the little blue bundle! :baby:

Oh my goodness! Congratulations Sar!!!!!! 



Jetters said:


> Hiya! Just thought i'd update all of you girls that ButtonJessie is having her babygirl tomorrow by c-section at 34w 6ds. She has developed pre eclamsia so it's for the best. Please wish her lots of luck!!!! XXX

ButtonJessie, congratulations!

Ok, with all these jj being born, i'm starting to finally feel it...terrified! My little girl could be here at any time. I don't think I'm ready! What kind of mum will i be? What will labor be like? Am I going to have anything ready? Will she be healthy? Will I be healthy? Am I going to be able to deliver naturally? What's going to happen in general... I don't think I like this anymore.

On a slightly happier note, I have a growth scan today, so I get to see my little girl. That should ease some of my worries, I think. I really hope my OB/GYN can tell me how big she is... all of you seem to know the length/ weight of your LOs and I have no clue. all I know is I feel massive! I'll update my bump pic later, if I have the energy. Happy December, ladies!


----------



## lovealittle1

Good luck burtonjessie :hugs:


----------



## ButtonJessie

Hi girls, thanks for all your well wishes. I haven't been on here for months, been really busy working two jobs and just exhausted in my spare time.

The pre-e started a few weeks ago, I could just tell something was up and my face was getting puffier and puffier but it got really bad on Thursday and I've been in and out of jospital since.

Very upset about they c-section tomorrow but I've got a low lying placental lobe so vaginal delivery is not safe. 

I just hope she cries when she comes out and that I get to see her properly before they whisk her off. 

I am preparing for the best and hardest day of my life tomorrow.

Lots of love to Sarah and her little boy, I hope both our bubsys make it out of SCBU ASAP! 

Jessie
Xxx


----------



## hodbert

Hey Jessie, welcome back to the JB's although sorry its not under better circumstances. Wishing you the best of luck tomorrow and looking forward to seeing piccies and reading your birth story when you are able. :hug:


----------



## iprettii

Hey Ladies!!!

I'm starting to get more and more nervous these days. it's DECEMBER!!! and my baby is due NEXT MONTH!

Hubby wants to start on my hospital bag, but I'm not quite ready for all that yet.


----------



## Mom 2B

blessed said:


> WOW congratulations ButtonJessie!
> 
> This is freaking me out... the babies are coming, the BABIES ARE COMING! I'm SOO not prepared! :dohh:
> 
> Hospital bag not even thought of.....
> Cloth diapers are not all purchased....
> Nursing materials... NONE....
> baby clothes... NOT washed.... :cry:
> 
> Aaack!!:hissy:

I am freaking out too....I just realized I have 7-8 weeks until baby is here....but he totally could come sooner. I dont even have diapers yet, not enough clothes (seeming as im sure he will be small, i only have 2 newborn outfits) I have not put the car seat or stroller together, no place for him to sleep, no bags packed, no nursing pads.....still SOOOOO MUCH TO DO!. I think this weekend i better get my s#it in gear. 



ButtonJessie said:


> Hi girls, thanks for all your well wishes. I haven't been on here for months, been really busy working two jobs and just exhausted in my spare time.
> 
> The pre-e started a few weeks ago, I could just tell something was up and my face was getting puffier and puffier but it got really bad on Thursday and I've been in and out of jospital since.
> 
> Very upset about they c-section tomorrow but I've got a low lying placental lobe so vaginal delivery is not safe.
> 
> I just hope she cries when she comes out and that I get to see her properly before they whisk her off.
> 
> I am preparing for the best and hardest day of my life tomorrow.
> 
> Lots of love to Sarah and her little boy, I hope both our bubsys make it out of SCBU ASAP!
> 
> Jessie
> Xxx

Good luck tomorrow! Wishing all the best for you and bubs.


----------



## Jolene

Sar, I hope you've seen your little one by now and they let you hold him soon. My son was in an incubator for 4hrs when he was born and it felt like the longest 4hrs of my life.

ButtonJessie, How exciting that you'll get to meet your LO today :happydance: Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Lou229

OMG so much has happened since last week when I was on here last! All these babies - makes things suddenly real!

Just wanted to say a huge congrats to Sar on her :blue: bundle! I really hope everything goes well for him and that he is out of SCBU real soon. What a great weight too for being this early!

Also, a massive good luck and :hugs: for Button Jessie. I'll be thinking of you x

My baby neice was born on Monday there. She was 39w + 3d and was 6lb 13oz. They have called her Ava but I still haven't seen her since I have been snowed in since Saturday. They only live about 2 mins away but the paths are so bad outside I'd have about 2ft of snow to try to climb thru lol Not likely with my hips and SPD lol

Hope everyone else is well and had a good sleep!


----------



## Fraggles

ButtonJessie said:


> Hi girls, thanks for all your well wishes. I haven't been on here for months, been really busy working two jobs and just exhausted in my spare time.
> 
> The pre-e started a few weeks ago, I could just tell something was up and my face was getting puffier and puffier but it got really bad on Thursday and I've been in and out of jospital since.
> 
> Very upset about they c-section tomorrow but I've got a low lying placental lobe so vaginal delivery is not safe.
> 
> I just hope she cries when she comes out and that I get to see her properly before they whisk her off.
> 
> I am preparing for the best and hardest day of my life tomorrow.
> 
> Lots of love to Sarah and her little boy, I hope both our bubsys make it out of SCBU ASAP!
> 
> Jessie
> Xxx

Good luck today hun, hope you little one is out of SCBU quickly. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

Good luck to buttonjessie for today. 

I think my LO is going to be late but several people have said they think she's going to be early. As long as it's not Xmas day- my lil sis would never forgive me! Lol. (she loves her Xmas with a passion). 

Getting up to stick on my wellies and trek to the midwife. I think we'll probably get there to be told she can't get in. LO is impatient to go tho, coz OH has just rolled over and tried to hug me and got the beating of his life, can almost hear her shouting 'get up daddy'. Looks like I'm gonna be the first one up.


----------



## hodbert

Been in bed since 10.30pm and its now after midnight and still no sleep, despite being absolutely shattered. I just cant myself into a position where I am comfy and can breathe. Am sooooo tired tho :( Not to mention I've already been up to loo 5 times!


----------



## smiffy85

Morning girls! The snow is coming down again here but a bit more forceful than yesterday. Not sure how long its gonna last but our forecast is for all day again. Its much worse than yesterday I'm sure.

I had a crap night, I was too hot with my temperature, couldn't sleep laying down cos everytime I did the *tmi* phlegm moved on my chest and i needed to cough constantly, needed to pee all the time cos I was drinking cold squash to ease my sore throat and I was trying to keep still and not cough too much so OH wasn't disturbed bless him. If it's possible I feel worse than yesterday, I have my voice back but I just ache and feel crappy! Ah well, at least its nothing to do with bean lol, he seems happy enough and was trying to kick his daddy awake at quart past 6 this morning when I cuddled him! 

Under orders to rest and relax today - I find it really hard even though I feel ill. A few years ago I would have loved a few days off to just sit and watch tv all day but yesterday I was at a loose end and needed stuff to do. Jack told me off when he got home and told me to sit still whilst he did stuff and as soon as I stopped and let the painkillers work I felt better. Even enough that my sick nurse let me indulge myself in the snow for 5-10 mins last night and we walked to the end of the street and back. He made me wrap up with 2 jumpers and my big coat, 2 scarves, a hat and gloves lol! I looked like michelin woman!!! 

Whats everyone up to today??? 

xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Morning all well another foot of snow here it's above wellies now (not that I have a pair :haha:) Got the runs again! Sorry tmi


----------



## jms895

I am christmas shopping today :dohh: :haha:

Good luck today Buttonjessie xx


----------



## pinkie77

Button Jessie, hope all goes well today x x x

Hope everyone else is well or feeling better soon x x x

We've got loads of snow here, kids are all off school (yipee, less uniform washing lol) and DD1 has just had to dig her way to the shed to feed the rabbit!

I've got the midwife today but debating whether to go or not - it's a good half-hour walk in this weather, no buses are running at all and I'm feeling absolutely fine. I might ring the clinic up and see what they say later. Apart from that I'm staying in out of the weather and carrying on with the cleaning!


----------



## smiffy85

Just posted this in 3rd tri forum but thought I would put it here too!

Just watching Daybreak and they mentioned a website where you can personalise a message from santa. You can make one for a toddler, a child or a grown up!

Its https://www.portablenorthpole.tv

It gives you the option to buy the videos and sign up for membership but you don't have to to get the free messages!

I've sent one to my mum and my other half and they are really sweet!!

Thought I would share this with everyone especially for those of you with little ones already! 

xxxx


----------



## Jolene

hodbert said:


> Been in bed since 10.30pm and its now after midnight and still no sleep, despite being absolutely shattered. I just cant myself into a position where I am comfy and can breathe. Am sooooo tired tho :( Not to mention I've already been up to loo 5 times!

Shame Lisa, you've really got it bad :( I hope you get to catch up on some zzzzzzzzzzzzz's during the day :hugs: I hope you're the next to announce your bean :baby:


----------



## Jetters

Button Jessie's c-section has been postponed till tomorrow, as not enough SCBU staff can get into work! So it's another day inside for babygirl to cook...


----------



## LittleMrs

Today OH and I will be trying to sort out the house (on the inside). Got a lot of tidying to do, need to take down half of the wallpaper in the bedroom because our house is very old and we get condensation on the walls - last year I attempted to insulate the room by putting up wallpaper. Backfire - it got wet and went mouldy so we're going to take the mouldy bit down before bean arrives and buy a de-humidifier. This should make it safe for bean, right? To be honest, her room is the best room in the house but the baby nazis say bean has to sleep in with us for 6 months so we're tying the best we can. Eventually I'll have to pay for someone to come and sort it but we just haven't got the money at the moment. 
For those of you who haven't seen my ranting on facebook, the snow has knocked down a piece of our guttering and fascias - more household expense. We'r covered by the insurance but we've got £250 excess to pay and we'll lose our 3 yrs no claims bonus. Boo snow. 
In more upbeat news I went to the midwife's this morning (what a hike). Bean is fine, head down, dropping but not engaged yet (she said something about head dipping into pelvic bowl - or something like that, not quite sure), her HB is fine, my BP is fine, she weighed me and even that is fine. Bump is measuring 36 weeks and am 35 today (but my ticker said 34+6 this morning, boo dodgy ticker). 
Leanne, have you heard anything more from Sam - is she out of hospital yet? 
Lisa, my bet is on you to be one of the next Jellybeans to pop - within the next 5, I reckon.


----------



## smiffy85

Tracey that just reminded me that sam has texted me. She was still in last night when she texted on meds to try and sort bp. She said her bean is all ok but she is ticking all the boxes for pre eclampsia. They are keeping her in to keep monitoring her. She sends her love to sar and to buttonjessie too as I gave her a mini update via text.

Been feeling dizzy the past hour or so, even sitting down. Not sure if its poorly related or bean related. Really want to go in to work tomorrow but not sure how Im gonna feel and I need to let them know by 3 if I am or not! Grrrr xxxx


----------



## naomicourt

smiffy85 said:


> Just posted this in 3rd tri forum but thought I would put it here too!
> 
> Just watching Daybreak and they mentioned a website where you can personalise a message from santa. You can make one for a toddler, a child or a grown up!
> 
> Its https://www.portablenorthpole.tv
> 
> It gives you the option to buy the videos and sign up for membership but you don't have to to get the free messages!
> 
> I've sent one to my mum and my other half and they are really sweet!!
> 
> Thought I would share this with everyone especially for those of you with little ones already!
> 
> xxxx

Thanks for the link. That is so good! I just did one for my Daughter and her little face when she saw him have her picture in his book! She looked so cute. :D


----------



## hodbert

Jolene said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Been in bed since 10.30pm and its now after midnight and still no sleep, despite being absolutely shattered. I just cant myself into a position where I am comfy and can breathe. Am sooooo tired tho :( Not to mention I've already been up to loo 5 times!
> 
> Shame Lisa, you've really got it bad :( I hope you get to catch up on some zzzzzzzzzzzzz's during the day :hugs: I hope you're the next to announce your bean :baby:Click to expand...

Jolene I hope so but there doesnt seem to be any signs as yet! Bought some pineapple yday as my first attempt with the eviction, so will give that a try, but I'm not holding my breath! Am back awake at 5.30am, aching all over with a cracking headache to match! Not cold or flu related, just generally knackered! This pregnancy lark is getting old now :haha: Naomi, how u doing with it all now?



LittleMrs said:


> Today OH and I will be trying to sort out the house (on the inside). Got a lot of tidying to do, need to take down half of the wallpaper in the bedroom because our house is very old and we get condensation on the walls - last year I attempted to insulate the room by putting up wallpaper. Backfire - it got wet and went mouldy so we're going to take the mouldy bit down before bean arrives and buy a de-humidifier. This should make it safe for bean, right? To be honest, her room is the best room in the house but the baby nazis say bean has to sleep in with us for 6 months so we're tying the best we can. Eventually I'll have to pay for someone to come and sort it but we just haven't got the money at the moment.
> For those of you who haven't seen my ranting on facebook, the snow has knocked down a piece of our guttering and fascias - more household expense. We'r covered by the insurance but we've got £250 excess to pay and we'll lose our 3 yrs no claims bonus. Boo snow.
> In more upbeat news I went to the midwife's this morning (what a hike). Bean is fine, head down, dropping but not engaged yet (she said something about head dipping into pelvic bowl - or something like that, not quite sure), her HB is fine, my BP is fine, she weighed me and even that is fine. Bump is measuring 36 weeks and am 35 today (but my ticker said 34+6 this morning, boo dodgy ticker).
> Leanne, have you heard anything more from Sam - is she out of hospital yet?
> Lisa, my bet is on you to be one of the next Jellybeans to pop - within the next 5, I reckon.

Boo for the guttering LittleMrs and well done for getting to the midwife, given the weather over there! And I would love to go within the next 5, but I don't think its gonna happen :brat:



smiffy85 said:


> Tracey that just reminded me that sam has texted me. She was still in last night when she texted on meds to try and sort bp. She said her bean is all ok but she is ticking all the boxes for pre eclampsia. They are keeping her in to keep monitoring her. She sends her love to sar and to buttonjessie too as I gave her a mini update via text.
> 
> Been feeling dizzy the past hour or so, even sitting down. Not sure if its poorly related or bean related. Really want to go in to work tomorrow but not sure how Im gonna feel and I need to let them know by 3 if I am or not! Grrrr xxxx

Sorry you're feeling so poo smiffy, esp at this stage in pregnancy, it's hard enough as it is! It's prob because you've stopped that its come on ten-fold too, you're body's finally having chance to look after itself!


----------



## smiffy85

I've just posted this on facebook but I am now officially on mat leave! Signed myself off for tomorrow and then mat leave starts on monday! Can't quite believe it really and sad I've missed the last few days with my little treasures (notice how not being with them turns them from little monkeys into treasures lol)! 

Glad your daughter liked the message naomi!! The one for the 'one I love' is quite a lovely one too!!! 

Right am gonna have some dinner and more pills me thinks. Then gonna spend the afternoon on a wrap-a-thon with christmas tunes on! Yay!

XXXX


----------



## millward329

Well my little man is well and truly spoilt now...have been visiting work today for them to give me their gifts. A whole box full, don't think I'll have to buy anything for ages. My favourite outfit was A Hungry Caterpillar dungaree set. Lots of nappies, wipes, lotions etc. 

Did some work there too (assessments to fill in) and the children were so cute. Lots of hugs and smiles - definately treasures when you don't have them all day. They thought it was so funny when I told them about the naughty baby kicking Miss Millward's tummy!

Regards for Sam and ButtonJessie, we are all hoping it goes well for them x


----------



## LittleMrs

smiffy85 said:


> Tracey that just reminded me that sam has texted me. She was still in last night when she texted on meds to try and sort bp. She said her bean is all ok but she is ticking all the boxes for pre eclampsia. They are keeping her in to keep monitoring her. She sends her love to sar and to buttonjessie too as I gave her a mini update via text.
> 
> Been feeling dizzy the past hour or so, even sitting down. Not sure if its poorly related or bean related. Really want to go in to work tomorrow but not sure how Im gonna feel and I need to let them know by 3 if I am or not! Grrrr xxxx

I hope they're wrong but if they're not then that puts Sam in the next 5 too, probably. 

Lisa - I'm almost certain, next 5, you'll see. What do I win if I'm right? There's a long list of things for eviction (think I'll be trying most, if not all, once I hit 37 weeks). List currently is:
Spicy food;
Pineapple;
Hot bath;
Bouncing on exercise ball;
Sex;
Long walk. 

There's also castor oil but that sounds a bit gross - RLT can apparently help you along if you're about to pop anyway but there's a chance it does nothing and it's just coincidence.


----------



## Disneydancr

already posted this on fb, but: Yesterday's appointment went reasonably well... Madison is kinda cramped at the moment, so we didn't get any good pictures, but she's very active and healthy. She's measuring 4 pounds 10 ounces and her size is right on point for 33 weeks! I just have to focus on gaining weight- I've only gained a pound in the last 3 weeks.

Poor OH is sick with a nasty cold. I hope I don't catch it. It's not very often that he gets sick, but when he does, it's pretty severe. I'm such the mother hen, so naturally I didn't sleep well last night. Every time he moved in bed, I was up making sure he was ok. Luckily he finagled these next 3 days off so he can recover... I just hope it's long enough. Stocked up on Nyquil, Orange Juice, and Chicken noodle soup. Send good energy this way if you could, ladies! Thanks!


----------



## smiffy85

Awww hope he doesn't feel as bad as me! Sending get well wishes to your house!!

Sarah has just put pics of her little man on facebook! Hes scrumptious lol!!!

I've spent the afternoon wrapping presents so have made a start. Feeling a bit better, think the phlegm is on the move as I am not sneezing and have an incredibly runny nose. Sure you all wanted to know that lol!

xxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Who is Sarah on FB?

Smiffy :hugs: and hooray for mat leave! :)

Disney great news about the appointment, but I am opposite and my weight is now piling on :dohh:


----------



## Mystique26

Woah, the January jellybeans babies are starting to be born one by one. :happydance:

Congratulations to everyone who already had their babies. I will be joining you soon. :flower:


----------



## naomicourt

I'm not too bad Lisa. I am suffering with a bit of SPD and back ache which comes and goes but, generally not too bad for this stage of pregnancy. :thumbup:


Sarah's baby is sooooo gorgeous!!! It is making me so excited about meeting my little one. I really hope I don't have to wait too long! Come on baby, come out ready for Christmas please! lol 

I went for a walk in the snow today as I have been stuck indoors for three days because of the weather and it's driving me nuts!! It didn't do my SPD any good though and am suffering a bit now. :cry:


----------



## naomicourt

LittleMrs said:


> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> Tracey that just reminded me that sam has texted me. She was still in last night when she texted on meds to try and sort bp. She said her bean is all ok but she is ticking all the boxes for pre eclampsia. They are keeping her in to keep monitoring her. She sends her love to sar and to buttonjessie too as I gave her a mini update via text.
> 
> Been feeling dizzy the past hour or so, even sitting down. Not sure if its poorly related or bean related. Really want to go in to work tomorrow but not sure how Im gonna feel and I need to let them know by 3 if I am or not! Grrrr xxxx
> 
> I hope they're wrong but if they're not then that puts Sam in the next 5 too, probably.
> 
> Lisa - I'm almost certain, next 5, you'll see. What do I win if I'm right? There's a long list of things for eviction (think I'll be trying most, if not all, once I hit 37 weeks). List currently is:
> Spicy food;
> Pineapple;
> Hot bath;
> Bouncing on exercise ball;
> Sex;
> Long walk.
> 
> There's also castor oil but that sounds a bit gross - RLT can apparently help you along if you're about to pop anyway but there's a chance it does nothing and it's just coincidence.Click to expand...

I would not recommend castor oil at all. :nope: The baby gets forced out way to quickly and can cause complications. It's really best to wait until baby is ready.


----------



## Mom 2B

jWell i went out today and bought 6 newborn outfits, 2 boxes of newborn diapers and a big box of wipes. So if baby does come early I have some stuff now. I wasn\t giong to get newborn clothes but once the dr said im measuig small i pretty much know now that he will be small so I got the only 6 newbornoutfits they have at walmart and will get a few from other places when my next cheque comes in. I still have to finish my little girls room so she can move in this weekend and put together the stroller and car seat but im not freakin out as much now.


----------



## jms895

I wouldnt recommend Caster Oil either as it can also make baby poo and then you get meconium :nope:

Sex is the best! But you need to orgasm and OH needs to ejaculate and it goes to work on your cervix! :thumbup:

I feel so fat now and am waddling. Constantly need the loo and loads of pressure! Cant believe I am 35 weeks today :shock:


----------



## mum2be2011

Happy 35 weeks Jade :happydance: Im with you on the waddling like a duck, feeling fat and constantly wanting the loo. OH says i can only hold 5ml at the best of times. (he did get a slap for that comment)

I agree Naomi. Sarah's baby is gorgeous.


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, had my doc apptmt this morn then came home and slept, so only just got up at 1.45pm!!! :haha: I hate my body clock getting so out of whack though, it means there's even less chance of me sleeping through the night! Had to prop myself up on a million cushions, but sitting up to sleep really made my bump ache....I can't win :(

Doc apptmt was good though, all's fine. She said baby is engaged (I think she has been for a few weeks now they've just not told me) and I am a 'fingertip' dilated. She said it doesnt mean anything though, bubs can still hang on for quite a while. Still its good to know something's going on in there.

Yey for 35 weeks Jade!


----------



## LittleMrs

jms895 said:


> I wouldnt recommend Caster Oil either as it can also make baby poo and then you get meconium :nope:
> 
> Sex is the best! But you need to orgasm and OH needs to ejaculate and it goes to work on your cervix! :thumbup:
> 
> I feel so fat now and am waddling. Constantly need the loo and loads of pressure! Cant believe I am 35 weeks today :shock:

Me too! Didn't know we were date buddies- now I'm even more jealous of your nesting.

Cheers for the no castor oil advice- I'd read something similar on the Internet.


----------



## LittleMrs

Lisa, that finger-tip sounds an awful lot like it could be the start of me being right. Fingers crossed, anyways. X


----------



## smiffy85

Morning! Up at half 5 again today but sat watchin the cricket - yeah Im one of those weird girls who quite likes to watch it hehe!

Still not bean that is keeping me awake tho it's my cough and now my cold too. Can't breathe and face feels like its being squeezed round my cheek bones and temples. Hoping I'll get the snot done with today lol and be ok for the weekend. OH has just left for work and he doesn't feel so great. Think he may have caught my germs now. BOO! And as I stood at the door saying bye to him I nearly froze me bum off!!! It's very very cold today but looks like the snow has finished for now!!! 

xxxx


----------



## smiffy85

O and lisa wooooooop for interesting things starting to happen!! Yay!

And well done Laura for starting to make yourself feel better by sorting stuff out. Ive been wanting to get the car seat out of the garage for about 3 weeks now and still haven't bothered lol.

Woooop Jade for 35 weeks! I've just looked at my ticker and it says 'about 31 days to go' which means in a few days it will be on the 20s countdown! ARGH!!!! 

XXX


----------



## Fraggles

Morning all, im here to moan again. Ive got horrid runs and :sick: and very irregular contractions (only 1 every 15-20 minutes) Going to have a bath to see if it eases off when mum comes back from town.

We actually have the odd bus running here now which is good to see, means the roads must of cleared a little.


----------



## Jetters

ButtonJessie is about to go down for her section! She's 35 weeks today. Fingers crossed her babygirl makes it safe and sound xxx


----------



## LittleMrs

Good luck buttonjessie and LO. 

What do you think the chances are that I can get OH up to make a drink? 

Getting v worried about the snow- got our NCT antenatal classes tomorrow and Sunday. What happens if they're cancelled?


----------



## Fraggles

Jetters please send her all our love and best wishes :hugs:


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> Happy 35 weeks Jade :happydance: Im with you on the waddling like a duck, feeling fat and constantly wanting the loo. OH says i can only hold 5ml at the best of times. (he did get a slap for that comment)
> 
> I agree Naomi. Sarah's baby is gorgeous.

I want to see Sar's baby but dont think I have her on FB? Happy 34 weeks! x



hodbert said:


> Hey girls, had my doc apptmt this morn then came home and slept, so only just got up at 1.45pm!!! :haha: I hate my body clock getting so out of whack though, it means there's even less chance of me sleeping through the night! Had to prop myself up on a million cushions, but sitting up to sleep really made my bump ache....I can't win :(
> 
> Doc apptmt was good though, all's fine. She said baby is engaged (I think she has been for a few weeks now they've just not told me) and I am a 'fingertip' dilated. She said it doesnt mean anything though, bubs can still hang on for quite a while. Still its good to know something's going on in there.
> 
> Yey for 35 weeks Jade!

Yay for the dilation starting :) Thanks hun x



LittleMrs said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldnt recommend Caster Oil either as it can also make baby poo and then you get meconium :nope:
> 
> Sex is the best! But you need to orgasm and OH needs to ejaculate and it goes to work on your cervix! :thumbup:
> 
> I feel so fat now and am waddling. Constantly need the loo and loads of pressure! Cant believe I am 35 weeks today :shock:
> 
> Me too! Didn't know we were date buddies- now I'm even more jealous of your nesting.
> 
> Cheers for the no castor oil advice- I'd read something similar on the Internet.Click to expand...

You have to send me your mob no and we exchange for updates on here :) Wonder who will go first? ! x



smiffy85 said:


> Morning! Up at half 5 again today but sat watchin the cricket - yeah Im one of those weird girls who quite likes to watch it hehe!
> 
> Still not bean that is keeping me awake tho it's my cough and now my cold too. Can't breathe and face feels like its being squeezed round my cheek bones and temples. Hoping I'll get the snot done with today lol and be ok for the weekend. OH has just left for work and he doesn't feel so great. Think he may have caught my germs now. BOO! And as I stood at the door saying bye to him I nearly froze me bum off!!! It's very very cold today but looks like the snow has finished for now!!!
> 
> xxxx

Hope you feel b etter soon! xx



Fraggles said:


> Morning all, im here to moan again. Ive got horrid runs and :sick: and very irregular contractions (only 1 every 15-20 minutes) Going to have a bath to see if it eases off when mum comes back from town.
> 
> We actually have the odd bus running here now which is good to see, means the roads must of cleared a little.

Hope its not the start hun! :hugs: hang on a little while longer xx



Jetters said:


> ButtonJessie is about to go down for her section! She's 35 weeks today. Fingers crossed her babygirl makes it safe and sound xxx

Good luck ButtonJessie! Thanks Jetters x


----------



## Jolene

Ooh Lisa, that's exciting. I reckon that if anything is happening it's a positive sign. With my son I didn't dilate AT ALL!

Can't wait to hear Jessie's exciting news!

Exactly one month until my c-sec :happydance:

Hope you're alright Fraggles!


----------



## Fraggles

Bath was lovely, still having odd contraction they hurt so def not BHs, plug seems to be going but nothing bloody. Another lazy day for me to see if things settle down. I didnt have any of this with my last baby.

ooooh I want to see all the babies that have been born so far. I need to add people to my FB


----------



## mum2be2011

Good luck buttonjessie. Hope everything goes ok and LO is ok. :hugs:

Hope everything is ok Fraggles, take it easy :hugs:

Sorry ladies but i need to have a rant/rave/whinge/moan dont know what to call it 

Back from consultant appointment and it has to have been the most disappointing and pointless appointment going, really not worth driving 30 mins on the dangerous roads for, in -10 degrees. 

The midwife we saw first was useless, she was miserable as sin and clearly didnt want to be there. She did my blood pressure and commented that it was perfect at 120/80. (Funny I thought as I am under a cardiologist and on medication to raise my blood pressure as it is dangerously low and I know I felt the pulse in my arm strongly at 90 not 120) she then said oh well I suppose we should have a feel of baby and listen in. She felt my stomach and when I asked if baby was head down she replied with "no, baby is lying across you with the head slightly lower than body, bit like a crescent shape." I replied with so transverse, and she was like yeah you could say she is transverse. She listened in to baby for a bit and said oh she doesnt like that, baby is kicking up a fuss (felt like saying to her, well we'll put freezing cold gel on you and prod and poke at you for 5 mins and see how you feel). 

She didnt measure bump/fundal height despite me previously measuring small for dates and needing an urgent growth scan as there was 6 weeks difference. She then tested the sample that I had taken with me and commented that it had blood in it but that it was ok as it didnt have protein as well. When I asked if could be parts of my plug she replied with yeah it could be contaminated, she then look at the sample and said oh yes theres pieces of it floating in there :s

Doctor came in and before he closed the door we knew he was going to be useless as well. He never asked if I was ok, only if baby was ok and moving (despite writing in my notes that mum is well). When I replied with Yeah, definately moving he replied with "oh, you dont seem happy about that" and then moved on. He asked why I was there and also why I was under consultant led care rather than midwife and I felt like saying to him have you not read my notes.... It is plastered all over my hand held notes and over my main notes as well in big bold capital letters (prick) he never answered any of the questions we had asked and when I mentioned about the growth scan I am meant to be having at 36 weeks he looked at me and then OH and commented that I was a large lady and that a big baby wont be a problem. He asked the midwife what baby was measuring and she commented large for dates. He asked what my fundal height was and she replied with 34-35cm&#8217;s its difficult to measure. (she never bloody checked it) we asked him if they had any ideas as to when they were planning on inducing me (have to get OH&#8217;s mum over from France to look after Phoebe) and he replied with oh, why would we be inducing you if your not overdue (again felt like saying read my f***ing notes) his reply along with most of what we asked was oh that isn&#8217;t necessary, we don&#8217;t induce people early unless there is a medical need. I asked if baby being transverse at 34 weeks was a problem and he blanked me.

Sorry Ladies im going to cut it off now as that is enough moaning from me. To cut a long story short I feel as if they couldn&#8217;t give a shit about me or this baby and im getting really pissed off with it. Last year my daughter ended up in Neonatal intensive care at 2 days old because they hadn&#8217;t been doing checks on her and she end up sedated on intensive care drugged upto the eyeballs on anti-fitting medication and numerous antibiotics. Turned out she had contracted septicaemia from the group B strep that I had and ended up on intravenous antibiotics that had the potential to damage her kidneys and hearing. She ended up having a second hearing check before we left the hospital. After every 2 doses they had to take blood from her little heal to check the levels in her blood to check they didn&#8217;t go to high. At 8 weeks old she had to have an ultrasound to check her kidneys were functioning ok and not affected. At this rate if baby comes early I hate to think how im going to deliver her, shes sideways and their not designed to come out that way :(

Once again ladies really sorry for moaning, it seems its all im doing at the moment. :(


----------



## LittleMrs

Fraggles said:


> Bath was lovely, still having odd contraction they hurt so def not BHs, plug seems to be going but nothing bloody. Another lazy day for me to see if things settle down. I didnt have any of this with my last baby.
> 
> ooooh I want to see all the babies that have been born so far. I need to add people to my FB

You can add me. I'm Tracy Scott - I think there's a lot of us. It's a wedding photo taken uner the kissing gate at Gretna Green. Or I'm on loads of other people's FB. 



mum2be2011 said:


> Good luck buttonjessie. Hope everything goes ok and LO is ok. :hugs:
> 
> Hope everything is ok Fraggles, take it easy :hugs:
> 
> Sorry ladies but i need to have a rant/rave/whinge/moan dont know what to call it
> 
> Back from consultant appointment and it has to have been the most disappointing and pointless appointment going, really not worth driving 30 mins on the dangerous roads for, in -10 degrees.
> 
> The midwife we saw first was useless, she was miserable as sin and clearly didnt want to be there. She did my blood pressure and commented that it was perfect at 120/80. (Funny I thought as I am under a cardiologist and on medication to raise my blood pressure as it is dangerously low and I know I felt the pulse in my arm strongly at 90 not 120) she then said oh well I suppose we should have a feel of baby and listen in. She felt my stomach and when I asked if baby was head down she replied with "no, baby is lying across you with the head slightly lower than body, bit like a crescent shape." I replied with so transverse, and she was like yeah you could say she is transverse. She listened in to baby for a bit and said oh she doesnt like that, baby is kicking up a fuss (felt like saying to her, well we'll put freezing cold gel on you and prod and poke at you for 5 mins and see how you feel).
> 
> She didnt measure bump/fundal height despite me previously measuring small for dates and needing an urgent growth scan as there was 6 weeks difference. She then tested the sample that I had taken with me and commented that it had blood in it but that it was ok as it didnt have protein as well. When I asked if could be parts of my plug she replied with yeah it could be contaminated, she then look at the sample and said oh yes theres pieces of it floating in there :s
> 
> Doctor came in and before he closed the door we knew he was going to be useless as well. He never asked if I was ok, only if baby was ok and moving (despite writing in my notes that mum is well). When I replied with Yeah, definately moving he replied with "oh, you dont seem happy about that" and then moved on. He asked why I was there and also why I was under consultant led care rather than midwife and I felt like saying to him have you not read my notes.... It is plastered all over my hand held notes and over my main notes as well in big bold capital letters (prick) he never answered any of the questions we had asked and when I mentioned about the growth scan I am meant to be having at 36 weeks he looked at me and then OH and commented that I was a large lady and that a big baby wont be a problem. He asked the midwife what baby was measuring and she commented large for dates. He asked what my fundal height was and she replied with 34-35cms its difficult to measure. (she never bloody checked it) we asked him if they had any ideas as to when they were planning on inducing me (have to get OHs mum over from France to look after Phoebe) and he replied with oh, why would we be inducing you if your not overdue (again felt like saying read my f***ing notes) his reply along with most of what we asked was oh that isnt necessary, we dont induce people early unless there is a medical need. I asked if baby being transverse at 34 weeks was a problem and he blanked me.
> 
> Sorry Ladies im going to cut it off now as that is enough moaning from me. To cut a long story short I feel as if they couldnt give a shit about me or this baby and im getting really pissed off with it. Last year my daughter ended up in Neonatal intensive care at 2 days old because they hadnt been doing checks on her and she end up sedated on intensive care drugged upto the eyeballs on anti-fitting medication and numerous antibiotics. Turned out she had contracted septicaemia from the group B strep that I had and ended up on intravenous antibiotics that had the potential to damage her kidneys and hearing. She ended up having a second hearing check before we left the hospital. After every 2 doses they had to take blood from her little heal to check the levels in her blood to check they didnt go to high. At 8 weeks old she had to have an ultrasound to check her kidneys were functioning ok and not affected. At this rate if baby comes early I hate to think how im going to deliver her, shes sideways and their not designed to come out that way :(
> 
> Once again ladies really sorry for moaning, it seems its all im doing at the moment. :(

Grrrr - that's awful. I'd mention it to your midwife. Or write a letter of complaint. Or both. Can't believe they'd be so ridiculously unhelpful.


----------



## LittleMrs

Jade, will send u my mob no on FB.


----------



## Jetters

Jess's little girl has arrived safe and sound and a cracking 4lb 10oz :happydance: mum and baby are both doing well and she got to have her skin-on-skin xxxx I won't give her name away though, she can announce that! xx


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats to Jess welcome to her little daughter. x


----------



## smiffy85

O my gosh that is so unprofessional! I would kick up a stink and make a big complaint to your nhs trust maybe?!? I dunno where you would direct it to be honest but they need a good dressing down in my opinion! 

Congratulations to buttonjessie on her pink jb! Can't wait to find out her name! O the suspense.....hehehehe!

Feeling a bit better this afternoon. Had a bath and nap this morning and really chilled out! Might even go and build a little snowman before OH gets home and before it gets dark hehehe! xxx


----------



## naomicourt

Fraggles said:


> Morning all, im here to moan again. Ive got horrid runs and :sick: and very irregular contractions (only 1 every 15-20 minutes) Going to have a bath to see if it eases off when mum comes back from town.
> 
> We actually have the odd bus running here now which is good to see, means the roads must of cleared a little.

I hope that baby stays put for a while longer. :hugs:



Jolene said:


> Ooh Lisa, that's exciting. I reckon that if anything is happening it's a positive sign. With my son I didn't dilate AT ALL!
> 
> Can't wait to hear Jessie's exciting news!
> 
> Exactly one month until my c-sec :happydance:
> 
> Hope you're alright Fraggles!

Wow! One more month to go! :happydance:



Fraggles said:


> Bath was lovely, still having odd contraction they hurt so def not BHs, plug seems to be going but nothing bloody. Another lazy day for me to see if things settle down. I didnt have any of this with my last baby.
> 
> ooooh I want to see all the babies that have been born so far. I need to add people to my FB

You can add me - Naomi Court



mum2be2011 said:


> Good luck buttonjessie. Hope everything goes ok and LO is ok. :hugs:
> 
> Hope everything is ok Fraggles, take it easy :hugs:
> 
> Sorry ladies but i need to have a rant/rave/whinge/moan dont know what to call it
> 
> Back from consultant appointment and it has to have been the most disappointing and pointless appointment going, really not worth driving 30 mins on the dangerous roads for, in -10 degrees.
> 
> The midwife we saw first was useless, she was miserable as sin and clearly didnt want to be there. She did my blood pressure and commented that it was perfect at 120/80. (Funny I thought as I am under a cardiologist and on medication to raise my blood pressure as it is dangerously low and I know I felt the pulse in my arm strongly at 90 not 120) she then said oh well I suppose we should have a feel of baby and listen in. She felt my stomach and when I asked if baby was head down she replied with "no, baby is lying across you with the head slightly lower than body, bit like a crescent shape." I replied with so transverse, and she was like yeah you could say she is transverse. She listened in to baby for a bit and said oh she doesnt like that, baby is kicking up a fuss (felt like saying to her, well we'll put freezing cold gel on you and prod and poke at you for 5 mins and see how you feel).
> 
> She didnt measure bump/fundal height despite me previously measuring small for dates and needing an urgent growth scan as there was 6 weeks difference. She then tested the sample that I had taken with me and commented that it had blood in it but that it was ok as it didnt have protein as well. When I asked if could be parts of my plug she replied with yeah it could be contaminated, she then look at the sample and said oh yes theres pieces of it floating in there :s
> 
> Doctor came in and before he closed the door we knew he was going to be useless as well. He never asked if I was ok, only if baby was ok and moving (despite writing in my notes that mum is well). When I replied with Yeah, definately moving he replied with "oh, you dont seem happy about that" and then moved on. He asked why I was there and also why I was under consultant led care rather than midwife and I felt like saying to him have you not read my notes.... It is plastered all over my hand held notes and over my main notes as well in big bold capital letters (prick) he never answered any of the questions we had asked and when I mentioned about the growth scan I am meant to be having at 36 weeks he looked at me and then OH and commented that I was a large lady and that a big baby wont be a problem. He asked the midwife what baby was measuring and she commented large for dates. He asked what my fundal height was and she replied with 34-35cms its difficult to measure. (she never bloody checked it) we asked him if they had any ideas as to when they were planning on inducing me (have to get OHs mum over from France to look after Phoebe) and he replied with oh, why would we be inducing you if your not overdue (again felt like saying read my f***ing notes) his reply along with most of what we asked was oh that isnt necessary, we dont induce people early unless there is a medical need. I asked if baby being transverse at 34 weeks was a problem and he blanked me.
> 
> Sorry Ladies im going to cut it off now as that is enough moaning from me. To cut a long story short I feel as if they couldnt give a shit about me or this baby and im getting really pissed off with it. Last year my daughter ended up in Neonatal intensive care at 2 days old because they hadnt been doing checks on her and she end up sedated on intensive care drugged upto the eyeballs on anti-fitting medication and numerous antibiotics. Turned out she had contracted septicaemia from the group B strep that I had and ended up on intravenous antibiotics that had the potential to damage her kidneys and hearing. She ended up having a second hearing check before we left the hospital. After every 2 doses they had to take blood from her little heal to check the levels in her blood to check they didnt go to high. At 8 weeks old she had to have an ultrasound to check her kidneys were functioning ok and not affected. At this rate if baby comes early I hate to think how im going to deliver her, shes sideways and their not designed to come out that way :(
> 
> Once again ladies really sorry for moaning, it seems its all im doing at the moment. :(

No wonder you are so pi**ed off. That is terrible. It annoys me that every time I go in I see a different midwife and I have to explain how my previous delivery went every time!! Why can't they just read the notes before hand so they know! They didn't measure my fundus on my last appointment either so have no idea if baby is growing ok or not.

Lets hope you have a better midwife next time and baby gets into a good position. Have you got a birthing ball to sit on? as that is a good way to encourage baby's head to go down into the pelvis. :hugs:



Jetters said:


> Jess's little girl has arrived safe and sound and a cracking 4lb 10oz :happydance: mum and baby are both doing well and she got to have her skin-on-skin xxxx I won't give her name away though, she can announce that! xx

Yay!! Congratulations ButtonJessie!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> Good luck buttonjessie. Hope everything goes ok and LO is ok. :hugs:
> 
> Hope everything is ok Fraggles, take it easy :hugs:
> 
> Sorry ladies but i need to have a rant/rave/whinge/moan dont know what to call it
> 
> Back from consultant appointment and it has to have been the most disappointing and pointless appointment going, really not worth driving 30 mins on the dangerous roads for, in -10 degrees.
> 
> The midwife we saw first was useless, she was miserable as sin and clearly didnt want to be there. She did my blood pressure and commented that it was perfect at 120/80. (Funny I thought as I am under a cardiologist and on medication to raise my blood pressure as it is dangerously low and I know I felt the pulse in my arm strongly at 90 not 120) she then said oh well I suppose we should have a feel of baby and listen in. She felt my stomach and when I asked if baby was head down she replied with "no, baby is lying across you with the head slightly lower than body, bit like a crescent shape." I replied with so transverse, and she was like yeah you could say she is transverse. She listened in to baby for a bit and said oh she doesnt like that, baby is kicking up a fuss (felt like saying to her, well we'll put freezing cold gel on you and prod and poke at you for 5 mins and see how you feel).
> 
> She didnt measure bump/fundal height despite me previously measuring small for dates and needing an urgent growth scan as there was 6 weeks difference. She then tested the sample that I had taken with me and commented that it had blood in it but that it was ok as it didnt have protein as well. When I asked if could be parts of my plug she replied with yeah it could be contaminated, she then look at the sample and said oh yes theres pieces of it floating in there :s
> 
> Doctor came in and before he closed the door we knew he was going to be useless as well. He never asked if I was ok, only if baby was ok and moving (despite writing in my notes that mum is well). When I replied with Yeah, definately moving he replied with "oh, you dont seem happy about that" and then moved on. He asked why I was there and also why I was under consultant led care rather than midwife and I felt like saying to him have you not read my notes.... It is plastered all over my hand held notes and over my main notes as well in big bold capital letters (prick) he never answered any of the questions we had asked and when I mentioned about the growth scan I am meant to be having at 36 weeks he looked at me and then OH and commented that I was a large lady and that a big baby wont be a problem. He asked the midwife what baby was measuring and she commented large for dates. He asked what my fundal height was and she replied with 34-35cms its difficult to measure. (she never bloody checked it) we asked him if they had any ideas as to when they were planning on inducing me (have to get OHs mum over from France to look after Phoebe) and he replied with oh, why would we be inducing you if your not overdue (again felt like saying read my f***ing notes) his reply along with most of what we asked was oh that isnt necessary, we dont induce people early unless there is a medical need. I asked if baby being transverse at 34 weeks was a problem and he blanked me.
> 
> Sorry Ladies im going to cut it off now as that is enough moaning from me. To cut a long story short I feel as if they couldnt give a shit about me or this baby and im getting really pissed off with it. Last year my daughter ended up in Neonatal intensive care at 2 days old because they hadnt been doing checks on her and she end up sedated on intensive care drugged upto the eyeballs on anti-fitting medication and numerous antibiotics. Turned out she had contracted septicaemia from the group B strep that I had and ended up on intravenous antibiotics that had the potential to damage her kidneys and hearing. She ended up having a second hearing check before we left the hospital. After every 2 doses they had to take blood from her little heal to check the levels in her blood to check they didnt go to high. At 8 weeks old she had to have an ultrasound to check her kidneys were functioning ok and not affected. At this rate if baby comes early I hate to think how im going to deliver her, shes sideways and their not designed to come out that way :(
> 
> Once again ladies really sorry for moaning, it seems its all im doing at the moment. :(

Thats pants! I would defo be saying something and complaining! x



LittleMrs said:


> Jade, will send u my mob no on FB.

Thanks hun!



Jetters said:


> Jess's little girl has arrived safe and sound and a cracking 4lb 10oz :happydance: mum and baby are both doing well and she got to have her skin-on-skin xxxx I won't give her name away though, she can announce that! xx

Awww great news!


----------



## Jolene

Rachael that's awful, you have a right to rant. I would be so upset :( Don't worry too much about baby being transverse right now because she does still have time to turn. My son only turned at week 37. :hugs:



Jetters said:


> Jess's little girl has arrived safe and sound and a cracking 4lb 10oz :happydance: mum and baby are both doing well and she got to have her skin-on-skin xxxx I won't give her name away though, she can announce that! xx

Congrats Jessie on your little girl :pink:


----------



## blessed

Congrats on the new jellybean!! God is good! :)


----------



## smiffy85

Have fetched the car seat in from the garage!! Exciting times hehehe! For some reason it won't let me upload the pics but they are on my facebook baby album https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=179559&id=510031269&l=c7d3f2bfa3

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## millward329

Rachael I am so sorry you had to experience such incompetance and lack of care....I would most definately complain. Perhaps quoting the NICE guideline of care for pregnant ladies may get them to move. Don't feel bad about complaining, you don't have to be nasty and it may help to think how many other women had to put up with that today too x
Big hugs for you and hope you can get some better help next time....

Yay for a new jellybean


----------



## smiffy85

5 and counting.........ARGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Mom 2B

jAwee congrats ButtonJessie.....shes smaller than what my little girl was. Cant wait to hear the name and see some pics! Hope you and baby girl are diong well


----------



## smiffy85

Ha maybe its being ill that has made me so blind but just noticed the baby on my ticker is upside down the poor little mite! I told the kids in my class which way up bean was after my MW appt last week and they were amazed he was the 'wrong way round'! Awwww bless em!! xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Congrats buttonjessie :baby:

mum2be2011 i'd definitely complain it seems more and more people dont read the notes. Ive been tempted to cross out some stuff thats been written. I think its infuriating when they say how are you, you list how crap you feel then they write mum feels well :dohh:

Had a nap tum feeling bit better :happydance: but still a bit rough.


----------



## smiffy85

Anyone gonna own up to being samantha hemmingfield on facebook? I'm guessing its someone on here as I have 1 mutual friend with the person and that is Naomi!!! xx


----------



## millward329

Faff is called Sam isn't she?


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hey Jellybeans... 

Yay another baby girl... Can't wait for the story and name revelation... 
Is everyone set on names now? We were banding about a couple but have landed on a couple we like, will end up deciding properly on the day I think...

Sorry the consultant was so utterly crap Rachael. Deffo complain!

You can add me on FB - Rebecca Young - pic is my bump in a pink dress... plus I'm friends with most ladeeez here. 

Only 2 weeks 3 days til Mat Leave!! Work was a mixed bag today. Got told to put together an application for a promotion before I leave by my manager as there is something coming up whilst I'm on Mat Leave. It's pretty much the opposite of most peoples experiences on going off to have a baby!

On the flip side they did say they are having an office shuffle-round 2 days before I leave and do I mind sorting my desk out then and hotdesking til I leave :(

Don't let the door hit you on the way out... hehehe.... xx


----------



## LittleMrs

Crap, just reminded me I've got a report due on Monday. Crap.


----------



## hodbert

Well ladies, I actually managed to get some sleep!!!!!! :happydance: I can't tell you how much better I feel, was starting to get really down yday thinking that this was going to be it until she was born. I really am not functional on 4 hours sleep a day and am a total b*tch too! Had some spotting yday, but it was only a tiny amount and think it was from doc's internal so still not expecting anything, but hey ho, it's nice to have some signs!



Fraggles said:


> Morning all, im here to moan again. Ive got horrid runs and :sick: and very irregular contractions (only 1 every 15-20 minutes) Going to have a bath to see if it eases off when mum comes back from town.
> 
> We actually have the odd bus running here now which is good to see, means the roads must of cleared a little.

Hey Fraggles i hope u r ok and bubs holds on a lil bit longer :hugs:



mum2be2011 said:


> Good luck buttonjessie. Hope everything goes ok and LO is ok. :hugs:
> 
> Hope everything is ok Fraggles, take it easy :hugs:
> 
> Sorry ladies but i need to have a rant/rave/whinge/moan dont know what to call it
> 
> Back from consultant appointment and it has to have been the most disappointing and pointless appointment going, really not worth driving 30 mins on the dangerous roads for, in -10 degrees.

I can't believe how useless they were to you! It really scares me reading all these things about how you get treated on the NHS, makes me glad I'm over here atm! I would definitely complain about it and try not to book in with that doc again.



Jetters said:


> Jess's little girl has arrived safe and sound and a cracking 4lb 10oz :happydance: mum and baby are both doing well and she got to have her skin-on-skin xxxx I won't give her name away though, she can announce that! xx

Yey for another JB! And huge congrats to Jess, glad to hear her and LO are doing well!



beccybobeccy said:


> Hey Jellybeans...
> 
> Yay another baby girl... Can't wait for the story and name revelation...
> Is everyone set on names now? We were banding about a couple but have landed on a couple we like, will end up deciding properly on the day I think...

We've not decided on a name yet either. We were talking about it last night, we have a few we are considering but not making our minds up until we see her.


----------



## Disneydancr

Yay buttonjessie! New Babies galore!

Mum2be, sorry you're having to much trouble with the docs. You'd think people who chose to do what they do would be a little more sympathetic and excited about what they did.

Fraggles, You can add me. go to facebook.com/disneydancr

Grrr! I've caught OH's cold. Luckily I can still breathe through my nose, but I have a scratchy throat and cough. It's not too bad yet, but considering it's the third tri, and my immune system is compromised, It'll get worse before it gets better. Oh well. Hope all you ladies are doing well. Talk to you soon!


----------



## millward329

Anyone else feel like they've got a big fat baby in their belly? I't just don't bend anymore!


----------



## hodbert

More like a bowling ball Millward, I cannot bend over at all!! Getting to the point where OH is having to help out with trousers/socks/shoes. Now, where did I leave my dignity again......:shrug:


----------



## millward329

Yeah good job I'm going home to my mum soon, otherwise I'd be wandering around in whatever I could actually get on : )


----------



## Mom 2B

You ladies can add me to facebook too if you want. Laura Butler. my pic is my little girl with a pink shirt and white hat...cant miss the big blue eyes too. https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=507783459

Well im off to finish painting mmy LO bedroom and closet door so that I can putup the last few things and she can move in tomorrow. Im so excited for her to see it. Ill post some pics when its all done seeming as i dont have nursery pics to post.


----------



## naomicourt

Update on Sarah is that she had to have a blood transfusion yesterday and may have to have another one as she lost almost 2 litres of blood in total. She has been back on a drip today.

Baby is off oxygen and had his first feed yesterday, doing really well but has to be put under a lamp for a couple of days as he has jaundice.

For people who havent seen Sarah's baby yet I have got to put a picture on as he is soooo cute!


----------



## Jetters

Awwww congrats to her, he's a little cutie!!!

I actually got Jessie's babygirl's weight wrong, it's even better than I said: 4lb 15oz :)


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks for the update Naomi, glad to hear Sarah's little boy is making fantastic progress, shame about the jaundice though. Saw the pictures on her facebook of her little man and he is so cute.

Thank you to everyone for your kind words today, it means alot to know that so many people care.


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats burtonjessie!

Mum2be2011-that is terrible how dare they treat you that way :hugs:

Sar's LO is so sweet thanks for posting pics.

I am officially done work now :happydance: on holidays for a month before mat leave starts


----------



## Disneydancr

Laura- I couldn't follow that link for some reason, please add me. facebook.com/disneydancr. My name is Regina Pelayo. The pic is the same as my avatar 
<----------


----------



## Mom 2B

Jetters said:


> Awwww congrats to her, he's a little cutie!!!
> 
> I actually got Jessie's babygirl's weight wrong, it's even better than I said: 4lb 15oz :)

Ok now my little one was smaller by 2 oz. Glad to hear a healthy weight thou.

That baby is just gorgeous!!!!! Kinda makes me wanna meet my little man right now but I know hes not done cooking, and hopefully he stays put and grows some more. I have my growth u/s on Monday and the days are just draggin by. I just wanna know what his weight its right now so I can know what to expect.


----------



## Mom 2B

I added you and i got Naomi's request.


----------



## jms895

beccybobeccy said:


> Hey Jellybeans...
> 
> Yay another baby girl... Can't wait for the story and name revelation...
> Is everyone set on names now? We were banding about a couple but have landed on a couple we like, will end up deciding properly on the day I think...
> 
> Sorry the consultant was so utterly crap Rachael. Deffo complain!
> 
> You can add me on FB - Rebecca Young - pic is my bump in a pink dress... plus I'm friends with most ladeeez here.
> 
> Only 2 weeks 3 days til Mat Leave!! Work was a mixed bag today. Got told to put together an application for a promotion before I leave by my manager as there is something coming up whilst I'm on Mat Leave. It's pretty much the opposite of most peoples experiences on going off to have a baby!
> 
> On the flip side they did say they are having an office shuffle-round 2 days before I leave and do I mind sorting my desk out then and hotdesking til I leave :(
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out... hehehe.... xx

Hope the shuffle goes ok! Yes I think we are 90% sure on a name :)



hodbert said:


> Well ladies, I actually managed to get some sleep!!!!!! :happydance: I can't tell you how much better I feel, was starting to get really down yday thinking that this was going to be it until she was born. I really am not functional on 4 hours sleep a day and am a total b*tch too! Had some spotting yday, but it was only a tiny amount and think it was from doc's internal so still not expecting anything, but hey ho, it's nice to have some signs!
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, im here to moan again. Ive got horrid runs and :sick: and very irregular contractions (only 1 every 15-20 minutes) Going to have a bath to see if it eases off when mum comes back from town.
> 
> We actually have the odd bus running here now which is good to see, means the roads must of cleared a little.
> 
> Hey Fraggles i hope u r ok and bubs holds on a lil bit longer :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck buttonjessie. Hope everything goes ok and LO is ok. :hugs:
> 
> Hope everything is ok Fraggles, take it easy :hugs:
> 
> Sorry ladies but i need to have a rant/rave/whinge/moan dont know what to call it
> 
> Back from consultant appointment and it has to have been the most disappointing and pointless appointment going, really not worth driving 30 mins on the dangerous roads for, in -10 degrees.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how useless they were to you! It really scares me reading all these things about how you get treated on the NHS, makes me glad I'm over here atm! I would definitely complain about it and try not to book in with that doc again.
> 
> 
> Lisa - glad you got some sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Jess's little girl has arrived safe and sound and a cracking 4lb 10oz :happydance: mum and baby are both doing well and she got to have her skin-on-skin xxxx I won't give her name away though, she can announce that! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yey for another JB! And huge congrats to Jess, glad to hear her and LO are doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jellybeans...
> 
> Yay another baby girl... Can't wait for the story and name revelation...
> Is everyone set on names now? We were banding about a couple but have landed on a couple we like, will end up deciding properly on the day I think...Click to expand...
> 
> We've not decided on a name yet either. We were talking about it last night, we have a few we are considering but not making our minds up until we see her.Click to expand...




Disneydancr said:


> Yay buttonjessie! New Babies galore!
> 
> Mum2be, sorry you're having to much trouble with the docs. You'd think people who chose to do what they do would be a little more sympathetic and excited about what they did.
> 
> Fraggles, You can add me. go to facebook.com/disneydancr
> 
> Grrr! I've caught OH's cold. Luckily I can still breathe through my nose, but I have a scratchy throat and cough. It's not too bad yet, but considering it's the third tri, and my immune system is compromised, It'll get worse before it gets better. Oh well. Hope all you ladies are doing well. Talk to you soon!

Hope you feel better soon x



naomicourt said:


> Update on Sarah is that she had to have a blood transfusion yesterday and may have to have another one as she lost almost 2 litres of blood in total. She has been back on a drip today.
> 
> Baby is off oxygen and had his first feed yesterday, doing really well but has to be put under a lamp for a couple of days as he has jaundice.
> 
> For people who havent seen Sarah's baby yet I have got to put a picture on as he is soooo cute!
> 
> View attachment 143103
> 
> 
> View attachment 143104
> 
> 
> View attachment 143105


Aww gorgeous!! xx



lovealittle1 said:


> Congrats burtonjessie!
> 
> Mum2be2011-that is terrible how dare they treat you that way :hugs:
> 
> Sar's LO is so sweet thanks for posting pics.
> 
> I am officially done work now :happydance: on holidays for a month before mat leave starts

Yay! :wohoo:



Mom 2B said:


> I added you and i got Naomi's request.

I will try and find you in a bit hun as I can only access FB on my mob x

Snowing here again ladies am utterly pissed off with it now!
Plus Sky has lost its signal whilst I was watching the Walking Dead so I am fuming! :sulk:


----------



## LittleMrs

hodbert said:


> More like a bowling ball Millward, I cannot bend over at all!! Getting to the point where OH is having to help out with trousers/socks/shoes. Now, where did I leave my dignity again......:shrug:

I spent half an hr trying to shave my legs today- that's not happening again till I go into labour. Lol.


----------



## LittleMrs

Jade, snow broke our sky- knocked the receiver off the dish. Boo. Digital tv is rubbish.


----------



## hodbert

LittleMrs said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> More like a bowling ball Millward, I cannot bend over at all!! Getting to the point where OH is having to help out with trousers/socks/shoes. Now, where did I leave my dignity again......:shrug:
> 
> I spent half an hr trying to shave my legs today- that's not happening again till I go into labour. Lol.Click to expand...

Lol I did the same thing, got half way through and was knackered, had to stop for a breather! I won't even go into detail about the other 'bits' I decided to prune, it was like a workout!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mom 2B

Not sure if this link will work or not but here are the pics of my Little girls room on facebook. I decided instead of doing up the nursery we would do up a "big girl" room for my little one. Baby boy will sleep in our room for atleast 4 months anyway so that still gives us lots of time to do up his room.

https://www.facebook.com/notifications.php#!/album.php?aid=251344&id=507783459


----------



## LittleMrs

hodbert said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> More like a bowling ball Millward, I cannot bend over at all!! Getting to the point where OH is having to help out with trousers/socks/shoes. Now, where did I leave my dignity again......:shrug:
> 
> I spent half an hr trying to shave my legs today- that's not happening again till I go into labour. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I did the same thing, got half way through and was knackered, had to stop for a breather! I won't even go into detail about the other 'bits' I decided to prune, it was like a workout!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol. Didn't even try beyond my kneecaps. TMI would need a hedge trimmer by now. Which brings me to a delicate question I've been trying to get up the nerve to ask. What do we think is the pubic etiquette for giving birth. I have regular smears and I always worry about this. Should we take it all? Leave it? Trim? I'm assuming it will be easier to see baby's head etc with less fuzz and prob easier in the case of an episiotomy but I don't want the midwife thinking I'm a weird, hairless sexual deviant or something. Now I know I'm probably the only person in the universe who thinks about these things (especially at 5am) but there's a chance that everyone else knows the answer already so might as well ask. :blush:


----------



## Fraggles

Awww Sarah's baby is adorable

Morning all, gosh im awake too early my little one decided he wanted up so im having a :coffee: to wake me up


----------



## LittleMrs

Yup, fraggles, i'm awake too. Gonna try and go bk to sleep. OH is dozing silently and LO is wriggling away. Possibly limited success coming up.


----------



## hodbert

LittleMrs said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> More like a bowling ball Millward, I cannot bend over at all!! Getting to the point where OH is having to help out with trousers/socks/shoes. Now, where did I leave my dignity again......:shrug:
> 
> I spent half an hr trying to shave my legs today- that's not happening again till I go into labour. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I did the same thing, got half way through and was knackered, had to stop for a breather! I won't even go into detail about the other 'bits' I decided to prune, it was like a workout!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Didn't even try beyond my kneecaps. TMI would need a hedge trimmer by now. Which brings me to a delicate question I've been trying to get up the nerve to ask. What do we think is the pubic etiquette for giving birth. I have regular smears and I always worry about this. Should we take it all? Leave it? Trim? I'm assuming it will be easier to see baby's head etc with less fuzz and prob easier in the case of an episiotomy but I don't want the midwife thinking I'm a weird, hairless sexual deviant or something. Now I know I'm probably the only person in the universe who thinks about these things (especially at 5am) but there's a chance that everyone else knows the answer already so might as well ask. :blush:Click to expand...

Love this conv! :winkwink: My normal etiquette, ie non-pregnant, is as naked as can be, I just prefer it that way, but I haven't been able to fulfil this for some time now due to 1. lack of visibility, 2. lack of energy to get down there and 3. sheer laziness! However I have gone as close to this as i could get today. For birth I think its down to your own preference, I'm pretty sure the medical staff have seen it all and don't really care or make judgement. I was reading the other day that less down there can mean less mess, with the placenta, bledding and all that other good stuff. :blush: I also read that if for any reason you have to have a c-section, that they may have to shave some off anyway, so if you prefer to do it yourself then to do so. Sorry if TMI ladies, hope this conv doesnt offend anyone! :dohh:


----------



## Fraggles

When they do a section they just shave the top of the bikini line, mine was done in an emergency and it was literally a 2 minute job.


----------



## smiffy85

I'm up too! Coughing and spluttering again so got up so I wouldn't disturb OH! 

Really funny last night, Jack got really excited about the new snow that was falling all of a sudden. I asked him why he was excited now after having this weather for days and he said 'cos I haven't gotta drive to work tomorrow'. Bless him he's been holding all his snow happiness inside cos of driving conditions and worrying about the roads. 

How are you fraggles? Any more developments or is LO behaving at the mo??

Susie - yeah faff is called sam but not sure what her last name is. Need to investigate further lol!

Naomi - is samantha hemmingfield faff&fidget on facebook?? 

xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Baby is behaving thankfully :thumbup: knowing me i'll go overdue he's just enjoying teasing me I think


----------



## smiffy85

Aww bless hun. Really won't be long now before we meet all our jellybeans! xx


----------



## Disneydancr

good morning to all my lovely english ladies! I'm still awake over here with an annoying cold. Jealous of OH as he gets to take Nyquil to knock himself out... have to be happy with warm tea, I guess and try to get some sleep. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Jolene

lovealittle1 said:


> I am officially done work now :happydance: on holidays for a month before mat leave starts

Yay for holidays hun! 



LittleMrs said:


> Lol. Didn't even try beyond my kneecaps. TMI would need a hedge trimmer by now. Which brings me to a delicate question I've been trying to get up the nerve to ask. What do we think is the pubic etiquette for giving birth. I have regular smears and I always worry about this. Should we take it all? Leave it? Trim? I'm assuming it will be easier to see baby's head etc with less fuzz and prob easier in the case of an episiotomy but I don't want the midwife thinking I'm a weird, hairless sexual deviant or something. Now I know I'm probably the only person in the universe who thinks about these things (especially at 5am) but there's a chance that everyone else knows the answer already so might as well ask. :blush:

lol Ladies and don't worry I don't see why anyone would be offended. I'm just trying to keep everything in order but it's already so difficult and my tummy is growing by the day. With my c-sec they shaved but only a bit at my bikini line. This time I hope to do it on my own as I've been using the hair removal cream which I think works better. As for shaving my legs, well Mike is going to have to learn a new skill very soon :rofl:



naomicourt said:


> View attachment 143103
> 
> 
> View attachment 143104
> 
> 
> View attachment 143105

Aww he's a cutie-pie. I love those chubby cheeks, she probably kisses them all day!


----------



## LittleMrs

Having a minor panic attack. Have been thinking of my due date in terms of weeks away but realised this morning that it's now getting pretty low on the actual days. Looked at the mini-milestones and freaked myself out a bit. It's 3 days until I've got 30 days 2 days until it's one month, then 5 days until it's only 4 weeks, which is under 30 days then the following Friday I'm into the teens for days left. Then it's only a short step to single figures. Argh!!!!!!
Does anyone else think that being pregnant is a bit like the lead up to getting married? You know it's GOING to happen but it's surreal and far away, even when it's not, because you can't imagine it actually happening and your life changing that dramatically forever. I got all the way thru my wedding day with a sense of surrealism (and a lot of champagne). 

Thanks ladies for answering my bizarre question and I agree, my OH is gonna have to learn some new leg-shaving skills too. Don't think I'd trust him with the rest though. Lol.


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> More like a bowling ball Millward, I cannot bend over at all!! Getting to the point where OH is having to help out with trousers/socks/shoes. Now, where did I leave my dignity again......:shrug:
> 
> I spent half an hr trying to shave my legs today- that's not happening again till I go into labour. Lol.Click to expand...

:rofl: I cant bend down feel like I will ralf when I try! :haha:



Fraggles said:


> Awww Sarah's baby is adorable
> 
> Morning all, gosh im awake too early my little one decided he wanted up so im having a :coffee: to wake me up

I saw the pics on FB awwwww :)



hodbert said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> More like a bowling ball Millward, I cannot bend over at all!! Getting to the point where OH is having to help out with trousers/socks/shoes. Now, where did I leave my dignity again......:shrug:
> 
> I spent half an hr trying to shave my legs today- that's not happening again till I go into labour. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I did the same thing, got half way through and was knackered, had to stop for a breather! I won't even go into detail about the other 'bits' I decided to prune, it was like a workout!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Didn't even try beyond my kneecaps. TMI would need a hedge trimmer by now. Which brings me to a delicate question I've been trying to get up the nerve to ask. What do we think is the pubic etiquette for giving birth. I have regular smears and I always worry about this. Should we take it all? Leave it? Trim? I'm assuming it will be easier to see baby's head etc with less fuzz and prob easier in the case of an episiotomy but I don't want the midwife thinking I'm a weird, hairless sexual deviant or something. Now I know I'm probably the only person in the universe who thinks about these things (especially at 5am) but there's a chance that everyone else knows the answer already so might as well ask. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Love this conv! :winkwink: My normal etiquette, ie non-pregnant, is as naked as can be, I just prefer it that way, but I haven't been able to fulfil this for some time now due to 1. lack of visibility, 2. lack of energy to get down there and 3. sheer laziness! However I have gone as close to this as i could get today. For birth I think its down to your own preference, I'm pretty sure the medical staff have seen it all and don't really care or make judgement. I was reading the other day that less down there can mean less mess, with the placenta, bledding and all that other good stuff. :blush: I also read that if for any reason you have to have a c-section, that they may have to shave some off anyway, so if you prefer to do it yourself then to do so. Sorry if TMI ladies, hope this conv doesnt offend anyone! :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: totally understand!


----------



## millward329

Feel better soon Regina....

Sar sorry you've had to leave your little man behind for a bit.....here's to him coming home soon x

Lovin the pube conversation....I like to keep some on but have trimmed right down for birth as blood etc not good. Sure we will all have more to share post labour! My major embarassment is the colour being golden....am I a freak? Have they seen it all before? Think my shame is related to this horrid teenage boy who went round school telling everyone I have a ginger pussy :blush: Sorry if tmi....


----------



## LittleMrs

Aren't teenage boys just evil. Think they've seen everything before. At least, that's what I keep telling myself whenever I think about birth. 
Was originally thinking I was uncomfortable enuf to want to be closer to 37 weeks than 42 but now I've actually started to think beyond birth to parenthood proper I'm thinking of jamming a cork in it! Not ready not ready.


----------



## jms895

:rofl: you two :)


----------



## Mom 2B

I usually just trim because when it grows back from nothing the itching drives me crazy. When PG with my LO Idont even think I cared what I looked like down there. Im having another c-section wth this one so I probably wont care if I dont get to trim things up.

BTW Ive been told on my Third tri post that my facebook link for pics of my LOs room didnt work so im giong to upload them with photobucket and try that link.


----------



## naomicourt

smiffy85 said:


> I'm up too! Coughing and spluttering again so got up so I wouldn't disturb OH!
> 
> Really funny last night, Jack got really excited about the new snow that was falling all of a sudden. I asked him why he was excited now after having this weather for days and he said 'cos I haven't gotta drive to work tomorrow'. Bless him he's been holding all his snow happiness inside cos of driving conditions and worrying about the roads.
> 
> How are you fraggles? Any more developments or is LO behaving at the mo??
> 
> Susie - yeah faff is called sam but not sure what her last name is. Need to investigate further lol!
> 
> Naomi - is samantha hemmingfield faff&fidget on facebook??
> 
> xxxx

I have no idea. I just assumed she must be from bnb?? :dohh:



Fraggles said:


> Baby is behaving thankfully :thumbup: knowing me i'll go overdue he's just enjoying teasing me I think

Glad that baby is now behaving. :)


Sooo busy in Colchester today! Now that the snow is melting everyone was out! Got some nice new jumpers for myself and Eloise though. Think I might stay in and hibanate until the new year now! lol


----------



## Mom 2B

https://i53.tinypic.com/ezg46c.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/2u4h64n.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/2dbvymd.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/symqvt.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/smwnyq.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/282qt6v.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/epnb78.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2cyh4b7.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/28ro4s3.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/2qjm438.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/2v8lm6e.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/2cgjypl.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/2z753jn.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/21j1tac.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/2s67j2e.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/nqw9wo.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/2mo8074.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2ed1atk.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/1zckfpw.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/16kdlaf.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/2vnig54.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/2q3dxf4.jpg


and here she is all tucked in her new bed for nap time.....


https://i55.tinypic.com/2d7bslt.jpg


----------



## sar35

Hi Girls im home! Baby is still there, this is a flying visit as im very tired and emotional, thanks to Naomi and Leanne for keeping in contact and relaying my texts. I'll be back soon to look through the threads and update, little man is off drips and oxygen and should be off the lamp therapy for jaundice tonight or tomorrow. We fed him 2 bottles today and washed him and he should be going to a normal cot tomorrow with the view to sending him home by end of next week.
Thanks for the support, I promise i'll update xxxxxx


----------



## jojo-m

Ah congratulations sar he's gorgeous! Sounds like he's doing really well, you'll have him home in your arms in no time! Your doing great hun it must be really hard leaving him there! Big hugs (((())))) x


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Sar welcome back, thank you for letting us know you are home, thats fantastic news. Fingers crossed for your little man that he goes into a normal cot tomorrow and can come off the light therapy and join you as soon as possible.

Take it easy, get plenty of rest and food inside you. Dont worry about popping on to update us, concentrate on yourself and your little boy. :hugs: for you both


----------



## sar35

PS just decided on the name Joe! x


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats sar. Sorry you had to leave him but fingers crossed he'll join you at home soon. Hope you are well. Xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats Sar and hope you get to have your little man at home with you soon. Take care zxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Love your big girls room Laura. She looks so happy tucked up in her big girl bed.

Just been putting up some Christmas decorations and have completely worn myself out. Sure doesn't take much lately. Think I will attempt a nap now.


----------



## Mom 2B

We just finished putting up our tree and did the lights and garland. Waiting for Tessa to wake up so we can trim it. Got the Santa claus parade tonight and we finally have snow!!!!! Only like 2 inches but its sticking so far and we are suppose to get some more this weekend too. Just hope the roads are ok Monday morning for my growth u/s.


----------



## Jolene

Sar, I hope you get to bring little Joe home soon. It must be so hard to leave him there :hugs:

Laura, your little girl is gorgeous! She must love her room.

I've been getting a lot of BH today. Could it be because I was shopping today and did a lot of walking? I hope it doesn't mean anything, she can't come till the 3rd Jan, lol.


----------



## Disneydancr

sar35 said:


> PS just decided on the name Joe! x

Yay for names!


----------



## jojo-m

Lovely name sar! I could be a little biased being a female jo but great name all the same ;-) 

Jolene I get loads of BH when I do anything active, specially walking and have done since 20 weeks so I wouldn't worry just put your feet up and give bump a good rub! 

I feel so sick all the time I'm getting a bit fed up, it's like the what?... Maybe 4 weeks? I've had not feeling sick never happened. Sorry to whinge I just can't stand it anymore! X


----------



## naomicourt

Excellent news that you are home Sarah! I bet you can't wait to get Joe home, hopefully it won't be too long, and love the name. :hugs:

Your little girls room is gorgeous Laura! I bet she must love it!
You are getting the snow and ours is melting! Lol you stole it from us. :haha:



Jolene, I got a lot if braxtons around the same time when my baby was engaging, so could be that. 

xx


----------



## abstersmum

Fantastic news sar I'm sure Joe will be home in no time xx


----------



## LittleMrs

jojo-m said:


> Lovely name sar! I could be a little biased being a female jo but great name all the same ;-)
> 
> Jolene I get loads of BH when I do anything active, specially walking and have done since 20 weeks so I wouldn't worry just put your feet up and give bump a good rub!
> 
> I feel so sick all the time I'm getting a bit fed up, it's like the what?... Maybe 4 weeks? I've had not feeling sick never happened. Sorry to whinge I just can't stand it anymore! X

I feel quite sick a lot of the time too or I get a lot of heartburn and indigestion which feels like sickness.


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, its the afternoon here so prob nighttime for most of you. Sar glad you are able to go home and hopefully little joe will be joining you soon, love the name! Mom2B your lil gals bedroom is lovely!

Well I keep hoping something is going on down there but I'm pretty sure I'm reading way too much into everything now as I want it to happen so badly! Getting more CM than normal today and still had a tiny bit of spotting. I'm sure its all nothing though....can't help but get my hopes up though :dohh:

:hug:


----------



## lovealittle1

hodbert said:


> Hey girls, its the afternoon here so prob nighttime for most of you. Sar glad you are able to go home and hopefully little joe will be joining you soon, love the name! Mom2B your lil gals bedroom is lovely!
> 
> Well I keep hoping something is going on down there but I'm pretty sure I'm reading way too much into everything now as I want it to happen so badly! Getting more CM than normal today and still had a tiny bit of spotting. I'm sure its all nothing though....can't help but get my hopes up though :dohh:
> 
> :hug:

Spotting is a good sign!


----------



## jms895

Fingers crossed Lisa!

Congrats Sarah, glad all is well!

I had some bad hicks again tonight :(


----------



## iprettii

hodbert said:


> Hey girls, its the afternoon here so prob nighttime for most of you. Sar glad you are able to go home and hopefully little joe will be joining you soon, love the name! Mom2B your lil gals bedroom is lovely!
> 
> Well I keep hoping something is going on down there but I'm pretty sure I'm reading way too much into everything now as I want it to happen so badly! Getting more CM than normal today and still had a tiny bit of spotting. I'm sure its all nothing though....can't help but get my hopes up though :dohh:
> 
> :hug:


got my fingers crossed for you hun!!



I'm going to be 33 wks on Tuesday and I have my appointment on wednesday, I am wondering what to expect at this appointment.


----------



## Mom 2B

I've been having period like cramps for 3 hours now. They have never lasted this long. No bleeding thou. Should I be worried? I mentioned cramps to my dr last week and told him there was no bleeding and they only lasted about 30 minutes the few times ive had them. Just wondering if 3 hours is long enough to be concerned? Ive been sitting down and had something to eat for about 45 minutes and they have not gone away or eased up at all. What do you think ladies?


----------



## lovealittle1

Mom 2B said:


> I've been having period like cramps for 3 hours now. They have never lasted this long. No bleeding thou. Should I be worried? I mentioned cramps to my dr last week and told him there was no bleeding and they only lasted about 30 minutes the few times ive had them. Just wondering if 3 hours is long enough to be concerned? Ive been sitting down and had something to eat for about 45 minutes and they have not gone away or eased up at all. What do you think ladies?

I am not sure hun is there a triage at your hospital you can call? I think you should call in just to be sure :hugs:


----------



## Mom 2B

I called the hospital and they said it doesn't sound like labour related. The pains arte only on my left side and low like period pains. The nurse told me to have a big drink of water and try a warm bath. if they dont go away and are still bothering me I can go in and get checked out but she said it donest sound serious. Could be a bladder infection but I dont think it is....ive had those before and this feels nothing like that. So im off to have a bath.


----------



## LittleMrs

Mom 2B said:


> I've been having period like cramps for 3 hours now. They have never lasted this long. No bleeding thou. Should I be worried? I mentioned cramps to my dr last week and told him there was no bleeding and they only lasted about 30 minutes the few times ive had them. Just wondering if 3 hours is long enough to be concerned? Ive been sitting down and had something to eat for about 45 minutes and they have not gone away or eased up at all. What do you think ladies?

At the antenatal session I went to she said to go straight in if we had cramps. Having said this, I had them a few weeks ago and my midwife told me to take a couple of paracetamol and go to bed for a few hrs. Contact your midwife or hospital birth ward and ask- you should have someone you can contact in case of emergencies. If there isn't anyone then if they're not getting better go to your ER. It's prob nothing much except a few BH (my midwife said they can sometimes feel like period pains tho a lot of the ladies on here have said they shouldn't hurt at all) but better to be safe, just for your own piece of mind. 

Can't sleep at all tonight. Really itchy and too warm. Plus heartburn. Sigh. 
How old are all the first time mummies? I keep forgetting how old I am and thinking I'm too young to be a mum then I remember I'll be 30 in jan and I'm pretty old for a first time mum. Strangely ironic, considering that OH is 7 and a half yrs younger than me and so is prob pretty young for a 1st time dad.


----------



## Mom 2B

I did call the hospital labour ward. I took a bath and that made them worse while inthe tub but now that im out they are the same as they were before the tub.
I dont think its BH cuz they dont come and go like contractions....its a constant cramping.
I dont have any tylenol (which Im pretty sure is what your paracetamol is) All I have is Advil (ibuprofen) which Im not allowed to take because im past 30 weeks. I think ill go bug the neighbours for some tylenol if they are still awake....its 10:30pm here now.
Im still not bleeding so I really dont know what to think of them. I know I will not be able to sleep through them so once i get some tylenol into me ill give it another hour and see how im feeling. if they are not gone i might go get checked out.


----------



## blessed

I get something like this one time a month (like my body wants its period or something), the longest it has lasted was 2 days! :wacko: My doctor, nor the hospital were concerned about it... but I would definitely hit the triage if at all possible.. thats what I did. Baby was doing just fine... lots of water, lots of rest hon! Feel better soon!


----------



## Mom 2B

Well its now been 7 hours of these cramps and im going to get checked out at the hospital. They have not gotten worse but they have not gotten better either. I took 2 tylenol and laid down for an hour and they are still there so ill update when i know anything.


----------



## hodbert

Hope everything is ok Mom2B.


----------



## Jolene

Thinking of you Mom2be.

Lisa, sounds like the eviction process might be working. FX for you hun.

LittleMrs, I was 20 when I had my son and will be 31 on the day this LO is born. Don't worry you're only as old as you feel. (And not how you feel now when you're pregnant, lol, cos now I feel about 65)


----------



## hodbert

Forgot to say, I'm 27. :)


----------



## Mom 2B

Ok so I'm in hospital. Not in labour. They think bladder or kidney infection because my urine is very cloudy and has stuff floating in it. Tmi sorry. They are keeping me over night because my dr will be here in the morning so if I need meds he can write them for me. So a crappy night sleep for me tonight as I'm in pain and it's almost 230 am now. I think the dr will be in around 8. IM off to try to catch some zzzzzzzz's now


----------



## jojo-m

Glad it's not labour mom2b hopefully a pescription from doc and you be home for some rest! X


----------



## jojo-m

I was 26 when I had my son 27 when he was a month old. I'm 31 now x


----------



## Fraggles

Hope you are on the mend soon Mom2b

I was 30 with my first child


----------



## LittleMrs

Glad u got it checked out, laura. Hopefully you'll be feeling much better once you've seen the dr. 

Phew, Im really glad that everyone seems a much more normal age than I thought. In our little town first time mums are either much younger or much older than I am. Thought I was a bit of a weirdo. Thanks, ladies, once again you have rescued me from my own insane paranoia. Honestly don't know what I'd do without you lot.


----------



## Disneydancr

Glad to hear you're getting taken care of Mom 2b. I was going to suggest lots of water, as dehydration can cause those cramps or an infection. 

Lisa, I hope your spotting means your time to meet your LO is drawing near!

LittleMrs, I'm 25. Some days that feels very young, other days it's old! OH is 13 years my elder though! He'll be 39 2 days before my EDD. (I'll be 26 in March)


----------



## LittleMrs

Disney- liking the age gap. I love all age gap relationships because they make me feel better about our age gap (though it's still usually older man younger woman) OH thinks it's hysterical when I get asked for ID and he doesn't but it doesn't happen often (more often since I'm pregnant though, which I thought was weird).


----------



## LittleMrs

Also, if i remember correctly- I loved 25. OH has yet to experience that but since our LO will be 2 and half by then I think his experience will be a lot different to mine. When I think of things like that I feel like I've robbed him of his youth but I guess he chose to be with me, to get married and to have the baby too so it's not really my decision. I hope.


----------



## abstersmum

I was 19 with my daughter and I am 28 now so a 9 year gap but we always wanted a big gap my oh just turned 46 so we have a big age gap but it's worked for 11 years I think he's just a big kid


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs - I was 26 when I had Phoebe and OH was 28. When little lady is born I will be 27, 28 in Feb and OH will be 29. It doesn't matter how old or young you are when you have your first. In my baby group friends from Phoebe the oldest first time mum was 39 and the youngest 21. Age isnt a factor in my eyes.

Mom2be - hope you and baby are ok.


----------



## LittleMrs

Rachel, my mum keeps telling me the exact same thing- though you say it in a much more reassuring manner. My mum puts it as 'doesn't matter how old you are, you're never ready to have kids' which is probably true but not what you wanna hear when you're panicking your ass off! Lol. 

Abstersmum- I like to think that our age gap works too but time will tell. If/when our relationship has lasted as long as yours then I'll feel more confident.


----------



## Mom 2B

I was 26 when my first came. Oh was 36. I'll be 28 and he will be 38 when our boy gets here. 
Ok so I. Heading home from hospital now. No infection and pain went away during my 4.5 hour sleep. Today is going to be a LONG day.


----------



## millward329

Glad you are ok Mom2be

Tracy I am 29 expecting my first. When I think of being pregnant at 29 I feel like I'm definately old enough to be having a baby. But when I think of actually having the baby I feel way too young!!!

Lisa just noticed you are under 20 days!!!! 

34 weeks for me today, look proper preggo now : )


----------



## millward329

Ooh yay for baby flipping upside down on my ticker.....now if he would just kindly stop headbutting my bladder!


----------



## lovealittle1

HAppy 34 weeks millward

Glad to hear all is well Laura

DH and I are both 29 expecting 1st. We would really like to have our babies close in age so plan to get pregnant again when LO is around 1. Anyone else want their's really close in age??


----------



## jms895

Afternoon folks! I not been up long. OH cooking a roast and I had a lovely lie in and bfast in bed.

I am 30 :) Had Caine at 28. Seems to be about average,

Off to a party tonight need to find something to wear and pluck my eyebrows.

Can believe I slept for like 11 hours! Yay


----------



## jms895

Lovealittle 1 - Yes My babies are also close in age :) And to warn you I got pregnant VERY quick when we started trying! 13 cycles to make Caine and 1 to make this one :lol: It was a bit of a shock!

My cousins are 11 months apart :shock:


----------



## Mom 2B

I wanted my kids close in age but it took over a year to get pregnant. But 2.5 years is still pretty close together.

I have to go in to see my dr this week instead of waiting until the following monday but other than that they dont know what was wrong with me or what the cramps were from. I love being a mystery! NOT. i just hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Hey girls, its the afternoon here so prob nighttime for most of you. Sar glad you are able to go home and hopefully little joe will be joining you soon, love the name! Mom2B your lil gals bedroom is lovely!
> 
> Well I keep hoping something is going on down there but I'm pretty sure I'm reading way too much into everything now as I want it to happen so badly! Getting more CM than normal today and still had a tiny bit of spotting. I'm sure its all nothing though....can't help but get my hopes up though :dohh:
> 
> :hug:

Sounds very promising hun. Make sure you keep us updated. It's so nice to see some signs towards the end. I too have increased CM but no bleeding. Really hope we have our babies soon. :happydance:



Mom 2B said:


> Ok so I'm in hospital. Not in labour. They think bladder or kidney infection because my urine is very cloudy and has stuff floating in it. Tmi sorry. They are keeping me over night because my dr will be here in the morning so if I need meds he can write them for me. So a crappy night sleep for me tonight as I'm in pain and it's almost 230 am now. I think the dr will be in around 8. IM off to try to catch some zzzzzzzz's now

So glad you were not in labour,. I bet you must be relieved. I hope you feel better soon. Big hugs. :hugs:



millward329 said:


> Glad you are ok Mom2be
> 
> Tracy I am 29 expecting my first. When I think of being pregnant at 29 I feel like I'm definately old enough to be having a baby. But when I think of actually having the baby I feel way too young!!!
> 
> Lisa just noticed you are under 20 days!!!!
> 
> 34 weeks for me today, look proper preggo now : )

Wahooo for 34 weeks and baby turning! lol :happydance:


I don't know what is going on but I am like a bottomless pit at the moment! All I want to do is eat, eat, eat!!! :haha:

I feel sooooo tired as Eloise is poorly bless her and was panicking last night as her nose was so blocked and she couldn't breath. :( 

I was 28 when I fell pregnant with Eloise and had just turned 29 when I had her. I am now 31 and sometimes wonder if I am too old but, it sounds as though it's about the same as most people on here. :)

Full term today!!!!!! Wahoooooo!! Come on baby!!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

:happydance: Naomi full term!

Jade-cousins that are 11 months wow that is very close in age!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Lovealittle - my babies will be close in age, there will be almost 15 months between them.

Like Jade I also got pregnant very quickly this time round. We had been trying for over 2 years with Phoebe (got pregnant 3 times but miscarried each time) with this pregnancy we decided in March that we werent going to use contraception anymore and that we would let nature take its course. If we got pregnant then that would be fantastic if not there was no disappointment as we werent trying. In May we got our positive pregnancy test.


----------



## millward329

Yeah it sometimes happens that we get brothers and sisters in the same class....if one is born September and the other in August. 

Naomi yay for full term : )

Now been meaning to ask this for some time....what does DH and DS mean. Also now there is a new confusion....CM???


----------



## mum2be2011

Congrats on being full term Naomi. Hopefully not long left you either now :D


----------



## mum2be2011

Susie - I think CM is cervical Mucous (discharge)


----------



## smiffy85

Hello everyone! Wwow I had so much to read! 

Yay for sarah being home and picking the name Joe! Hope everyhting is ok babe, if you don't have the time to update I'm sure me and Naomi can carry on doing it for you if you want to that is :hugs:

Laura sorry youve been having a bad time. Glad your little one is staying put though!

Susie yay for 34 weeks. Its getting closer and closer now!

Naomi - wow full term for you! Im only a week behind you hun!

Lisa you are getting lots of signs how exciting. Have you had the pineapple yet??

Tracey I am 25 as is my OH. Will be 26 at beg of feb so not long after bean comes along. We were planning on starting to try about now lol to be 26-27 when I had a baby but seeing as bean wanted to surprise us then that changed the plans lol!

Think DH is darling husband and DS is darling son?! And CM is cervical mucus (nice) I believe!

Right so time to talk about me lol! 

I am feeling much better today but had a really rough day yesterday. My chest was awful and we went to get the tree and then went to the pub for lunch and think I just overdid it really. Jack went out last night and I did a supermarket run which was lovely at 8pm last night as it was totally empty and I jsut took my time and strolled round. Cos I really wore myself out I ended up staying in bed till 10 woop woop! :happydance: Jack came up after I went to bed as he could hear me coughing and was concerned and he gave me a bit of a telling off for still trying to do too much when Im ill. So have spent today starting to make christmas cards and lounging around on the sofa. Have put a stew in the slow cooker though - I just can't help myself, :haha:. First day since weds that I'm only on my antibiotics tho today and not taking any paracetemol. Still coughing like mad but think it's just a chesty cough with a cold now, I'm hoping the infection has cleared up.

Cos of all my activity despite being ill I have been having lots of period like pains which I believe are BH contractions??!! They tend to start at the top of my bump and work their way round the sides to the bottom. No pattern to them though although we do check the time when they happen just in case. OH thinks it means bean will be early but I would like him to stay in till after xmas. Really for selfish reasons which are I would like a xmas just for me and him as other xmases we have woke up at the parents houses and this year we are staying put until we go for dinner at my mum and dads. I really want that to happen lol!!!

I have a bit of a question about BH too! Now this tended to happen a little when I had period pains but when I get the cramp like pain, by the time it gets down to bottom of the bump, it feels like tummy ache when you need the loo and generally I have to trump :blush: which is a bit embarassing!! I'm hoping i won't need to break wind everytime I have a contraction when it happens for real...........

:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## LittleMrs

lovealittle1 said:


> HAppy 34 weeks millward
> 
> Glad to hear all is well Laura
> 
> DH and I are both 29 expecting 1st. We would really like to have our babies close in age so plan to get pregnant again when LO is around 1. Anyone else want their's really close in age??

OH hasn't mentioned it either way- I'm planning for about 2-3 yrs between coz it works out well if they want to go to uni (one starting as the other finishes) so I have a small chance of being able to afford that. 

Millward, I'm the same. I'm fine until I think about being a parent. But I have a bit of an issue with seeing myself as a proper grown up anyway. Yes, I have a career that I worked hard to get and have been doing for 6 yrs, I have a mortgage and I'm married but when I list the grown up things I've done or accomplished it all seems like it must have been someone else. Do u think people ever feel grown up? 

Sorry guys, I'm being a bit introspective and weird today.


----------



## lovealittle1

I don't see myself as a grown up at all even though we are married have careers aRe pregnant and have a home! I am excited to be a parent so I can do kid things again like go to the park, play in the snow etc.


----------



## Fraggles

Lovealittle mine will be close in age too (I fell pregnant when my LO was about 5 months) :haha:

Smiffy having lots of wind seems to happen loads towards the end. Cant say I had any wind with contractions last time. Im a wind runs machine at the mo :sick: I didnt start feeling like this till 39 weeks last time.

I think the average age for first babies as been going up in recent years. Im sure late 20s early 30s is the norm. I was told last time im not classed as old.

Happy term time ladies reaching 37 weeks i'll be willing this baby out then :haha:

I get loads of BH when active and they feel quite different to the irregular contractions ive had even when resting. I think if you have an irretable uterus this can happen and doesnt mean baby will come early.

Well just had a nap and still tired, it seems so dark even during the day I feel more awake outside where I can get a bit of sun.


----------



## LittleMrs

Smiffy, I'd been having the period type pains too and since the antenatal midwife had told us to I told my midwife straight away. She said in late pregnancy it's not uncommon to get trapped wind because of the pressure from bump. As this works its way through it feels like a period pain but it's most likely wind- hence end result. But yeah, I find it a bit embarrassing too.


----------



## LittleMrs

Oooooh, lovealittle what an awesome thought!!!!


----------



## Jolene

Completely off the topic but my hubby has just landed back in Cape Town safe and sound (I'm such a worry-pot) but still has to work at the office till midnight:( Just so glad he'll be home soon.

Yay Naomi on being full term :dance: Come on yellow bump, we want your true color revealed....


----------



## Jolene

Oh My Word Naomi just realised you're in your last box! When did that happen????? I need to count down till I move, lol


----------



## iprettii

lovealittle1 said:


> HAppy 34 weeks millward
> 
> Glad to hear all is well Laura
> 
> DH and I are both 29 expecting 1st. We would really like to have our babies close in age so plan to get pregnant again when LO is around 1. Anyone else want their's really close in age??


DH and I want to have our babies close as well.. So before this baby is 2 we want to at least be pregnant with our 2nd child.


----------



## naomicourt

Jolene said:


> Completely off the topic but my hubby has just landed back in Cape Town safe and sound (I'm such a worry-pot) but still has to work at the office till midnight:( Just so glad he'll be home soon.
> 
> Yay Naomi on being full term :dance: Come on yellow bump, we want your true color revealed....

Glad hubby is back safe. 

I know! I do too. The suspence is killing me! lol



Jolene said:


> Oh My Word Naomi just realised you're in your last box! When did that happen????? I need to count down till I move, lol

I can't remember when it happened now. :dohh: I think it was last week. :shrug: Exciting to think I will be meeting baby very soon though. :happydance:


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies I dont know if anyone else has seen this thread but I found this in the 3rd trimester. Looks like we may have our 6th jellybean soon. EmilyP83 was admitted to hospital yesterday at 33 +5 having contractions and 2cm dilated. Here is a link to the thread so that you can read all the details for yourselves.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/479058-emilyp83-hospital.html

Fingers crossed EmilyP83 and her baby are ok.


----------



## sar35

my birth story is now up, be warned it is very long
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-placenta-previa-good-ending.html#post8083897


----------



## millward329

Aww Sar that made me well up but so glad you and Joe are doing ok. Sounded proper scary so big loves to all involved in the drama x


----------



## sar35

hope emilyp and baby are ok.
Im gonna hang about in here for a while til there are more babies, it feels a bit weird going to parenting but i suppose ill have to go there sooner or later, so many thoughts in my head at the moment, i suppose it will be good to get a journal to put them all in. we have been offered councilling for the birth but i think we will get over it.
Been to see Joe today and he isnt coping too well with the feeds so will go back to tube feeding but is off the jaundice lamp and in the other room so not high dependency, we were told that despite his weight he is still prem, so we have accetped that now.


----------



## jojo-m

Flipping heck sar that's some story and only because you have a very happy ending a such a beautiful son will I say that you win hands down for most dramatic and scary birth I ever heard! Soo glad your both doing so well! X


----------



## lovealittle1

Jolene - glad your hubby is home.

Sar - what a birth story. I can't begin to imagine what you went through. Hope your little guy gets to come home soon. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

oh Sarah poor Joe, maybe things were just too quick for his little body and he needs a rest. Dont see the tube feeding as negative it will give Joe all the nutrition he needs whilst giving him a rest to concentrate on getting stronger. The tube wont be forever and it wont stop him from coming home

Moving from high dependency is a massive thing and a huge milestone to reach so early on.

:hugs: to you and Joe x


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies! You've certainly been a very chatty group today so prepare for a bit of multi-quoting!



Mom 2B said:


> I was 26 when my first came. Oh was 36. I'll be 28 and he will be 38 when our boy gets here.
> Ok so I. Heading home from hospital now. No infection and pain went away during my 4.5 hour sleep. Today is going to be a LONG day.

Glad you are ok Mom2B.



millward329 said:


> Lisa just noticed you are under 20 days!!!!
> 
> 34 weeks for me today, look proper preggo now : )

Holy sh*t!!!! Its getting so close now!



naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, its the afternoon here so prob nighttime for most of you. Sar glad you are able to go home and hopefully little joe will be joining you soon, love the name! Mom2B your lil gals bedroom is lovely!
> 
> Well I keep hoping something is going on down there but I'm pretty sure I'm reading way too much into everything now as I want it to happen so badly! Getting more CM than normal today and still had a tiny bit of spotting. I'm sure its all nothing though....can't help but get my hopes up though :dohh:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Sounds very promising hun. Make sure you keep us updated. It's so nice to see some signs towards the end. I too have increased CM but no bleeding. Really hope we have our babies soon. :happydance:
> 
> Full term today!!!!!! Wahoooooo!! Come on baby!!!!Click to expand...

Yey for full term naomi! It will be a race to finish line methinks! :haha: Not really any more signs today, spotting seems to have stopped so think that was def from internal. We'll see what doc says on Thursday.



smiffy85 said:


> Lisa you are getting lots of signs how exciting. Have you had the pineapple yet??
> 
> I have a bit of a question about BH too! Now this tended to happen a little when I had period pains but when I get the cramp like pain, by the time it gets down to bottom of the bump, it feels like tummy ache when you need the loo and generally I have to trump :blush: which is a bit embarassing!! I'm hoping i won't need to break wind everytime I have a contraction when it happens for real...........
> 
> :blush::blush::blush:

hey Smiffy :wave: The pineapple I had has been eaten and bought some more yday. Prob not eating enough to do anything though...oh well.

I keep getting period type pains too but they are very brief, only last a few seconds and then go. Sometimes they do develop into tummy ache though and then either wind or a need for the loo :blush:



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies I dont know if anyone else has seen this thread but I found this in the 3rd trimester. Looks like we may have our 6th jellybean soon. EmilyP83 was admitted to hospital yesterday at 33 +5 having contractions and 2cm dilated. Here is a link to the thread so that you can read all the details for yourselves.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/479058-emilyp83-hospital.html
> 
> Fingers crossed EmilyP83 and her baby are ok.

Hope Emilyp is ok, not read the post yet.

Well I just spent 2 1/2 hours on Moonpig ordering xmas cards for our family, and still have 2 left to do! I'm having a break now though! Watching Air Force One whilst hubby is making tuna melts for lunch, yum! Then gonna go for a walk with the pooch. I cant go far though, i get so achey after about 10 mins! Feel like a right old woman! Sleeping a lil better at the moment but we'll see if that lasts. Seem to have found a couple of sleeping positions that work, for an hour at least, then I have to rearrange the mound of pillows around me, go pee and then try and return to sleep! :dohh: Anywa, hope everyone is well. Gonna go read about Emilyp and catch up on Sar's birth story. :hugs:


----------



## Neko

Sar, that's quite a birth story. I'm glad you and Joe are ok.

I'm worried about needing to deliver early. The baby passes the ultrasound part of the biophysical profile, but keeps failing the NST. I have another NST on Tuesday. But I'm concerned if I fail another NST they will want to take the baby early. 

On a more positive note, I had a lovely weekend away in Lancaster, PA. Went to Hershey Park, saw the Miracle of Christmas show and ate several nice large Pennsylvania Dutch meals. :icecream: Not sure I want to get weight at the OB this week.


----------



## blessed

Congratulations on your little bundle Sar! So sorry you've been given such a scare... I know all will be well soon!


----------



## iprettii

I'm so excited I have my hospital walk through tomorrow. Since my husband ins't here (again) my mom is going to have to go with me.

My husband and I are back and forth between NY and Atlanta. He works out of NY and I work out of Atlanta (as a flight attendant) his mother kicked me out back in March (in NY) so we quickly moved to Atlanta in April. Then the end of May I got sick with morning sickness and I couldn't work (no one wants a flight attendant who is throwing up the entire flight) so since we needed the money my husband had to stay in NY throughout my ENTIRE pregnancy to work and pay the bills. I am no longer flying but since October i've been doing office work for my airline, but the pay cut was very drastic :( so I don't make enough to pay major bills but we did catch up on things.. I am only doing the office work so him and I can continue to fly for FREE at any given time and for my health coverage.

This has been rough.. He's only been to 2 doctors appointments and since June he's only been home maybe 3 times for a week or 2 at a time. And when I go back to NY it's only for the wknd.

sorry I just needed to let that out as I miss him dearly (he left again on Friday, but I'll be in NY for our baby shower this upcoming friday)


----------



## Mom 2B

Aweee sorry your missing hubby. Will he be moving back with you once baby arrives?


----------



## Mom 2B

Well I have my growth ultrasound tomorrow. Wish me luck for a big fat baby. He should be over 4 pounds by now.


----------



## Disneydancr

I love my OH. I had a craving for teriyaki, so he's on his way through the rain to get me a teriyaki steak bowl. YUM! I offered to walk with him, but he doesn't want my cold to get worse. Isn't he the best?


----------



## Jolene

I'm so glad you and baby are ok now! I can't believe he is already 5 days old :baby: Isn't it amazing how every day and every week makes such a difference to their development. Because of medical breakthroughs and them 'keeping baby's alive' from 20 odd weeks a lot of people think by 35 weeks baby is ready. Can't wait to hear from you when you get to take him home and cuddle him like you should be doing. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

ipretti, that must really be tough on you! I was lost without my DH for one weekend, lol. What's happening after your LO is born?


----------



## Lou229

Wow Sar that is some birth story. It sounded so traumatic, no wonder baby Joe is needing a rest lol. Hope you and Joe are still well!

Good luck and :hugs: for EmilyP. I really hope things calm down and your jellybean can cook a bit longer.

:hugs: to anyone else suffering from colds, lack of sleep, cramps, general aches and pains - I can totally sympathise lol


----------



## sar35

hi girls, sorry it all seems about me me me, i am reading your posts, and hope you are all well, off to see Joe after mw visit, hoping to do the 11am feed. They are only using the tube to put the rest of the feeds down that he doesnt finish.
I have a parenting journal now so I will use that to put my thoughts down instead of here now. I will make sure I still keep up to date with you all xxxx


----------



## millward329

Not at all Sar, we like hearing from you and we care so don't disappear! 

Neko what is NST and why does failing make them want to take bubs out?


----------



## bekki_d18

Just a quick update on EmilyP83, she sent me a text this morning, she is currently 4cm dilated and contractions have stopped. Mum and baby are healthy and doing well, just frustrated. will keep you all posted now I have found this thread again


----------



## bekki_d18

Is anyone else started to get nervous about birth now?? It has just hit me this morning I will be full term in just over four weeks. arghhh :argh:

I am going to go back in my little bubble now and pretend it is not happening


----------



## Fraggles

I think im still in denial about the birth. Think after next hospital appointment it will all be a bit more deal with it now.


----------



## iprettii

Mom 2B said:


> Aweee sorry your missing hubby. Will he be moving back with you once baby arrives?

No he won't move back.. He has to be in NY pretty much from January till mid April because that is high season and thats when he makes the bulk of his money. Our lease on the apartment is up in April so we were planning to move back to NY then. But at this point we both don't know what we will do.




Jolene said:


> ipretti, that must really be tough on you! I was lost without my DH for one weekend, lol. What's happening after your LO is born?

It's very tough, my DH plans to come back to Atlanta in January when I start my maternity leave and stay till the baby is born and possibly leave 2 wks later. But bills have to be paid and that can't happen if he doesn't work.. So we have to play things by ear right now :(


----------



## iprettii

bekki_d18 said:


> Is anyone else started to get nervous about birth now?? It has just hit me this morning I will be full term in just over four weeks. arghhh :argh:
> 
> I am going to go back in my little bubble now and pretend it is not happening


oh my gosh YES!!! and because your bump buddy is in the hospital now I'm thinking things can happen ANY day and I'm not even mentally nor physically prepared for all this.

This is quite scary.. But we will ALL be okay.:hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Aww hubby has been so sweet today. He has been helping out so much and told me that I don't look pregnant at all from the back which made me feel so much better as I feel like an elephant at the moment! 

I have been getting really sharp pains down below and a sort of burning stretching feeling. I wonder if my cervix is getting ready. :shrug: I wish they would check at my appointments really just so I know something is going on but, they didn't check at all until I was a week over last time. :nope:
I can't remember getting these pains though so fingers crossed things are going right this time. :thumbup:


----------



## Mom 2B

millward329 said:


> Not at all Sar, we like hearing from you and we care so don't disappear!
> 
> Neko what is NST and why does failing make them want to take bubs out?



NST I believe is a non-stress test. They hook you up to a monitor and when baby moves you push a button and they can see how baby's heart rate is goign up and down when he/she moves. It also watches contractions if your having them and shows how baby handles them. I had to go for weekly nst's when i was told my Tessa had IUGR and will have to have them again if this baby shows signs of it today. You have to sit there for an hour atleast and baby must move 10 times (here in cananda anyway). If babys HR doesn't go up adn down like they want then it can show baby is in distress and not handling things well so if youfail they may take baby out early.
I had a NST done while i was in hospital this weekend with my cramping pains, but baby was diong good and no contractions.


----------



## lovealittle1

Ipretti-lots of :hugs: do you have other support where you are? All us gals at bnb are only a couple buttons away.

Laura-good luck at your appt today

I'm 35 weeks today eeekk!!!!!!


----------



## smiffy85

Hey ladies! 

Well I was up to drive OH to work this morning cos hes got a huge crack in his windscreen of his car. Then went to school and was aiming to be there before the kids were in but the traffic was awful so didn't get there tll gone 9. So had to run the risk of being seen but actually the children were lovely and the teacher doing my mat cover didn't mind at all. Actually he seemed really pleased to see me and told me he would be writing any questions down to email me at any available opportunity bless him. Hes taught that age group before but he looked a bit out of place!! Lol! But I got in my classroom and he had already moved stuff round so that was weird but I don't mind. Picked up a few things of mine and tidied a bit cos I left the place in a tip cos I didn't know I would be finished when I walked out the door on tuesday. The kids were little sweeties too and when I put my coat on they all wanted to know why I was leaving! Awwww!

Feeling a lot better now too. Still a bit snotty and got my hacking cough lol but don't feel like a wet dish towel that can't do anything anymore. 

Drove to my parents to spend a couple of days here, gives OH a few good nights of sleep poor thing. He has been kept awake my my constant coughing and wiggling to get comfy all last week so could do with a break. They have had so much snow here it's amazing. Driving on main roads to get here was fine, but as soon as you turn onto their estate its mental. The roads are totally iced over and its bumpy too. Like a frozen farm track. Gonna have to be careful rund here!

ipretti - that sucks about your hubby. I bet your missing him loads. I sympathise lots, my OH went travelling for a yr round the world a few years ago (he'd arranged it before we met) and it was horrible being left. And I wasn't preg then so you must feel poo! Sending big hugs. :hugs:

Glad sarah is feeling ok! Lts of love hun to you and your cutie pie Joe! :hugs:

Thanks for the update on emily bekki. I hope her little one stays put but 4cm dilated?!? Wow that means things could kick off again anytime surely. These jellybeans seem to want out lol.

Hope everyone else is ok. Regina aren't OH's just lovely sometimes!!? Its the little things like going to the shop to get you something that makes you realise how much you love them sometimes!!

Lots of hugs, I'm off shopping with mum now! Yay! 

xxxxx


----------



## millward329

Have fun with your folks Smiffy, make sure to get spoiled :thumbup:

Had MW today and all is well....bump not engaged at all yet and measuring 35cm....new he had grown in last 10 days. Gonna post a piccy but not my tree I'm afraid, it's the one in the church foyer.
 



Attached Files:







34wks.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bekki_d18

iprettii said:


> bekki_d18 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else started to get nervous about birth now?? It has just hit me this morning I will be full term in just over four weeks. arghhh :argh:
> 
> I am going to go back in my little bubble now and pretend it is not happening
> 
> 
> oh my gosh YES!!! and because your bump buddy is in the hospital now I'm thinking things can happen ANY day and I'm not even mentally nor physically prepared for all this.
> 
> This is quite scary.. But we will ALL be okay.:hugs:Click to expand...

I shared my concerns with my DH and his response was: women have done this for thousands of years, just push, then pant, then push again!! 

If only it was that easy lol!!! I know bless my lil bump buddy.


----------



## Fraggles

Over here the NST is the CTG, the ctg machine checks contractions heartrate, movement and kick / movement button.


----------



## Neko

Mom 2B said:


> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> Not at all Sar, we like hearing from you and we care so don't disappear!
> 
> Neko what is NST and why does failing make them want to take bubs out?
> 
> 
> 
> NST I believe is a non-stress test. They hook you up to a monitor and when baby moves you push a button and they can see how baby's heart rate is goign up and down when he/she moves. It also watches contractions if your having them and shows how baby handles them. I had to go for weekly nst's when i was told my Tessa had IUGR and will have to have them again if this baby shows signs of it today. You have to sit there for an hour atleast and baby must move 10 times (here in cananda anyway). If babys HR doesn't go up adn down like they want then it can show baby is in distress and not handling things well so if youfail they may take baby out early.
> I had a NST done while i was in hospital this weekend with my cramping pains, but baby was diong good and no contractions.Click to expand...

Thanks for explaining. It's hard because each country has different names and standards.

In the US you need two movements in 20 minutes, with two heartrate accelerations of over 15 beats per minute. My baby was getting about 12 beats acceleration on Tuesday. On Friday she refused to wake up. I have another NST/Biophysical profile tomorrow morning and I'm hoping she will cooperate. 


I'm beginning to think these last few weeks are more stressful for us pregnant ladies than the first trimester. :wacko:


----------



## LittleMrs

Disneydancr said:


> I love my OH. I had a craving for teriyaki, so he's on his way through the rain to get me a teriyaki steak bowl. YUM! I offered to walk with him, but he doesn't want my cold to get worse. Isn't he the best?

I don't know what a teriyaki steak bowl is but it sounds awesome. And yay for lovely OH



bekki_d18 said:


> Is anyone else started to get nervous about birth now?? It has just hit me this morning I will be full term in just over four weeks. arghhh :argh:
> 
> I am going to go back in my little bubble now and pretend it is not happening

I was nervous and now I'm just starting to feel ready for it to be over and done with. And then I remember that there's going to be a baby - and I freak out again. 



naomicourt said:


> Aww hubby has been so sweet today. He has been helping out so much and told me that I don't look pregnant at all from the back which made me feel so much better as I feel like an elephant at the moment!
> 
> I have been getting really sharp pains down below and a sort of burning stretching feeling. I wonder if my cervix is getting ready. :shrug: I wish they would check at my appointments really just so I know something is going on but, they didn't check at all until I was a week over last time. :nope:
> I can't remember getting these pains though so fingers crossed things are going right this time. :thumbup:

Fingers crossed, Naomi. Also, hurrray for another lovely OH. Here's hoping mine takes the hint from yours and disney's


----------



## jojo-m

I'm really looking forward to having the new baby, I do the newborn far better than I do pregnancy! I guess its easier second time round to not feel overwhelmed because its not such a big life change! 

Disney your OH is so lovely. Can't imagine my DH making even half the effort! 
x


----------



## Mom 2B

Well ladies I'm back from my u/s. I'm 32+1 today. Head measures 29+6, Leg measures 33, Belly measures 31+3, and weight was 3 lbs 12 oz. So long legs but everything else is small. He should weigh like 4.5 Lbs now. I dont remember if my daughter u/s was at 32 or 34 weeks but she weighed 4 Lbs. Ill have to look up to see when hers was. Also my fluid is kinda low. Not sure if thats a big concern or not. I go see my Dr on wednesday but now sureif he will have the results yet.


----------



## Mom 2B

So I just looked up when my daughters u/s were. At her 35 week u/s she weighed 4lbs. her head was 32+5 and belly was 28+6. I hope i get another u/s around 35 weeks so i can compare.


----------



## hodbert

Hye ladies, hope everyone is ok, Not really much to tell over here, nothing going on, sleep still erratic - ended up with OH in spare room last night as he has a great knack of waiting until I've just fallen asleep (which takes well over an hour) and then jumps on the bed and wakes me up. Getting fed up and feeling totally useless as I can't do much around house which means hubby has to go to work, walk dog, cook tea and then spend weekend doing bits of housework I cant do (vacuuming, changing beds, etc), so feeling very guilty.


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies I dont know if anyone else has seen this thread but I found this in the 3rd trimester. Looks like we may have our 6th jellybean soon. EmilyP83 was admitted to hospital yesterday at 33 +5 having contractions and 2cm dilated. Here is a link to the thread so that you can read all the details for yourselves.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/479058-emilyp83-hospital.html
> 
> Fingers crossed EmilyP83 and her baby are ok.

Hope all is ok with Emily? xx



sar35 said:


> hope emilyp and baby are ok.
> Im gonna hang about in here for a while til there are more babies, it feels a bit weird going to parenting but i suppose ill have to go there sooner or later, so many thoughts in my head at the moment, i suppose it will be good to get a journal to put them all in. we have been offered councilling for the birth but i think we will get over it.
> Been to see Joe today and he isnt coping too well with the feeds so will go back to tube feeding but is off the jaundice lamp and in the other room so not high dependency, we were told that despite his weight he is still prem, so we have accetped that now.

Am gonna read now xx :)



hodbert said:


> Hey ladies! You've certainly been a very chatty group today so prepare for a bit of multi-quoting!
> 
> 
> 
> Mom 2B said:
> 
> 
> I was 26 when my first came. Oh was 36. I'll be 28 and he will be 38 when our boy gets here.
> Ok so I. Heading home from hospital now. No infection and pain went away during my 4.5 hour sleep. Today is going to be a LONG day.
> 
> Glad you are ok Mom2B.
> 
> 
> 
> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa just noticed you are under 20 days!!!!
> 
> 34 weeks for me today, look proper preggo now : )Click to expand...
> 
> Holy sh*t!!!! Its getting so close now!
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, its the afternoon here so prob nighttime for most of you. Sar glad you are able to go home and hopefully little joe will be joining you soon, love the name! Mom2B your lil gals bedroom is lovely!
> 
> Well I keep hoping something is going on down there but I'm pretty sure I'm reading way too much into everything now as I want it to happen so badly! Getting more CM than normal today and still had a tiny bit of spotting. I'm sure its all nothing though....can't help but get my hopes up though :dohh:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds very promising hun. Make sure you keep us updated. It's so nice to see some signs towards the end. I too have increased CM but no bleeding. Really hope we have our babies soon. :happydance:
> 
> Full term today!!!!!! Wahoooooo!! Come on baby!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yey for full term naomi! It will be a race to finish line methinks! :haha: Not really any more signs today, spotting seems to have stopped so think that was def from internal. We'll see what doc says on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa you are getting lots of signs how exciting. Have you had the pineapple yet??
> 
> I have a bit of a question about BH too! Now this tended to happen a little when I had period pains but when I get the cramp like pain, by the time it gets down to bottom of the bump, it feels like tummy ache when you need the loo and generally I have to trump :blush: which is a bit embarassing!! I'm hoping i won't need to break wind everytime I have a contraction when it happens for real...........
> 
> :blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hey Smiffy :wave: The pineapple I had has been eaten and bought some more yday. Prob not eating enough to do anything though...oh well.
> 
> I keep getting period type pains too but they are very brief, only last a few seconds and then go. Sometimes they do develop into tummy ache though and then either wind or a need for the loo :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I dont know if anyone else has seen this thread but I found this in the 3rd trimester. Looks like we may have our 6th jellybean soon. EmilyP83 was admitted to hospital yesterday at 33 +5 having contractions and 2cm dilated. Here is a link to the thread so that you can read all the details for yourselves.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/479058-emilyp83-hospital.html
> 
> Fingers crossed EmilyP83 and her baby are ok.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope Emilyp is ok, not read the post yet.
> 
> Well I just spent 2 1/2 hours on Moonpig ordering xmas cards for our family, and still have 2 left to do! I'm having a break now though! Watching Air Force One whilst hubby is making tuna melts for lunch, yum! Then gonna go for a walk with the pooch. I cant go far though, i get so achey after about 10 mins! Feel like a right old woman! Sleeping a lil better at the moment but we'll see if that lasts. Seem to have found a couple of sleeping positions that work, for an hour at least, then I have to rearrange the mound of pillows around me, go pee and then try and return to sleep! :dohh: Anywa, hope everyone is well. Gonna go read about Emilyp and catch up on Sar's birth story. :hugs:Click to expand...

Happy full term hun! x



Mom 2B said:


> Well I have my growth ultrasound tomorrow. Wish me luck for a big fat baby. He should be over 4 pounds by now.


Hope all went ok xx



Disneydancr said:


> I love my OH. I had a craving for teriyaki, so he's on his way through the rain to get me a teriyaki steak bowl. YUM! I offered to walk with him, but he doesn't want my cold to get worse. Isn't he the best?

Aww bless him! :cloud9:



iprettii said:


> bekki_d18 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else started to get nervous about birth now?? It has just hit me this morning I will be full term in just over four weeks. arghhh :argh:
> 
> I am going to go back in my little bubble now and pretend it is not happening
> 
> Dont worry! Its a lovely experience hun just remember what its all for xx
> 
> 
> oh my gosh YES!!! and because your bump buddy is in the hospital now I'm thinking things can happen ANY day and I'm not even mentally nor physically prepared for all this.
> 
> This is quite scary.. But we will ALL be okay.:hugs:Click to expand...




naomicourt said:


> Aww hubby has been so sweet today. He has been helping out so much and told me that I don't look pregnant at all from the back which made me feel so much better as I feel like an elephant at the moment!
> 
> I have been getting really sharp pains down below and a sort of burning stretching feeling. I wonder if my cervix is getting ready. :shrug: I wish they would check at my appointments really just so I know something is going on but, they didn't check at all until I was a week over last time. :nope:
> I can't remember getting these pains though so fingers crossed things are going right this time. :thumbup:

Hope LO comes soon hun xxx



lovealittle1 said:


> Ipretti-lots of :hugs: do you have other support where you are? All us gals at bnb are only a couple buttons away.
> 
> Laura-good luck at your appt today
> 
> I'm 35 weeks today eeekk!!!!!!

Yay Happy 35 weeks hun! xx



millward329 said:


> Have fun with your folks Smiffy, make sure to get spoiled :thumbup:
> 
> Had MW today and all is well....bump not engaged at all yet and measuring 35cm....new he had grown in last 10 days. Gonna post a piccy but not my tree I'm afraid, it's the one in the church foyer.

Lovely piccie xx



jojo-m said:


> I'm really looking forward to having the new baby, I do the newborn far better than I do pregnancy! I guess its easier second time round to not feel overwhelmed because its not such a big life change!
> 
> Disney your OH is so lovely. Can't imagine my DH making even half the effort!
> x

I feel the same this time so much more laid back and going with the flow xx



Mom 2B said:


> So I just looked up when my daughters u/s were. At her 35 week u/s she weighed 4lbs. her head was 32+5 and belly was 28+6. I hope i get another u/s around 35 weeks so i can compare.

:hugs: hope all is well hun xx


----------



## iprettii

lovealittle1 said:


> Ipretti-lots of :hugs: do you have other support where you are? All us gals at bnb are only a couple buttons away.
> 
> Laura-good luck at your appt today
> 
> I'm 35 weeks today eeekk!!!!!!

my parents are 30 minutes away, so I tend to spend the wknds with them, they've been a huge help. My mother came to my ultrasound when I found out I was having a girl and my nephew came to my last appointment. But again this appointment and hospital OB tour will be done alone.

Other than that, this forum is the only place I go too for advice or to vent and gain knowledge on random situations.

I love you girls!


----------



## Disneydancr

Oh my! I just can't respond to everyone's posts!

For those of you not feeling well, :hugs:

I'm scared right along with all of you for impending birth. I'm not so scared about the actual labor, but whether I'm going to be a good mom and know how to take care of my little girl.

Yes, OHs are wonderful. Oh, and a teriyaki bowl is basically a chinese dish consisting of a bowl of sticky rice covered in chicken or steak cooked in teriyaki sauce (it's a type of sweet sauce.) I don't know why, but sweet meat sounded good to me last night. (and I had the leftovers for lunch today. Yum! (I know, the concept of leftovers is such an american thing- probably doesn't sound appetizing to you ladies in the UK.)

Argh! I'm sick of being sick! This cold has progressed to bronchitis. I called my doc and she said it's not going to hurt the baby at least... just have to focus on staying hydrated and not coughing too much as it agitates the uterus. I've been drinking SO MUCH orange juice- 2 litres a day! Hopefully that'll help with hydration and vitamin C. 

Ok, going back to relax and sleep in bed- that's all I've been doing these last few days.


----------



## proudestdad

Hi everyone, I have finally been persuaded to post in here! I just wanted to say hi and mention that I am Mum2Be2011's OH. As and when baby Hayley decides to come out into the big bad world I might be the one that comes to let you all know (plus, by posting I get a link straight to this thread so I wont get confused and lost!!).

For anyone wondering, I was nervous about posting as you are all ladies talking about "girly" stuff, and I didn't want to put anyone off by adding a male vibe to the thread!!

Anyway, I'm off back to the safety and comfort of my Xbox now! Its like my own little comfort zone!

Hope all you ladies are doing well, and if you aren't then I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mom 2B

i pretty- Im speaking for everyone as im sure they all feel the same way.....we are glad we can be here for you!!!! 

Proudest dad- pretty surprised to see an OH on here. Mine would never come on. Good for you. And glad you will be able to update us when LO gets here. Hope we dont scare you away with the grily stuff!!!! LOL


So ive done a little research about babys weight. Apparently 3lbs 12oz is a perfect weight for 32 weeks. Even thou my ticker says he sould be like 4.5 lbs.....weird.
Im a little concerned about his head being 2 weeks behind adn have no idea what this means. And im not sure how low my amnio fluid is or if i should be worried about it. I kinda hope they send me for another growth u/s at 35 weeks like with my daughter so i will know for sure. Other wise i wasted some money runningout and gtting newborn clothes and diapers.....hope i still have the reciept.


----------



## proudestdad

Mom 2B said:


> Proudest dad- pretty surprised to see an OH on here. Mine would never come on. Good for you. And glad you will be able to update us when LO gets here. Hope we dont scare you away with the grily stuff!!!! LOL

It will take quite a lot to scare me away, just don't take anything I say as offensive! It will all be meant in the "right" way, even though I realise us blokes have a nack for putting both feet in our mouths at once! :)


----------



## sar35

proudestdad said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally been persuaded to post in here! I just wanted to say hi and mention that I am Mum2Be2011's OH. As and when baby Hayley decides to come out into the big bad world I might be the one that comes to let you all know (plus, by posting I get a link straight to this thread so I wont get confused and lost!!).
> 
> For anyone wondering, I was nervous about posting as you are all ladies talking about "girly" stuff, and I didn't want to put anyone off by adding a male vibe to the thread!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm off back to the safety and comfort of my Xbox now! Its like my own little comfort zone!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well, and if you aren't then I hope you feel better soon!

Nice to see a man on here, good on ya!


----------



## Fraggles

Disneydancr leftovers is quite normal here, as been for many many years. 

Rubbish nights sleep here again, baby seems to be pushing my pelvis apart. Maybe he's engaging :shrug:


----------



## bekki_d18

Right ladies I need you knowledge and giudance. I posted this in third tri but to no avail as of yet. I will just copy and paste it because I have had my nails done and typing is hard work at the moment lol. Hope somebody can help. 


So for the last few weeks I have been having shooting pains in my foof, saw my Gp and he did a urine test which came back negative and then said maybe your further along than we thought or it could be "mechanical" his new favourite for saying "I don't have a clue".

Well just woke up, thanks insomnia, and went downstairs to make a drink. I could hardly get back up the stairs for the pain. It hurt so much. It is not my SPD a it is just like I am being stabbed in my foof. I only get relief from laying down but it is still niggling at me. Has anybody had this or know what it could be?

It was bearable the other week (and I have quite a good pain threshold) but now it is nearly bringing me to my knees


----------



## Lou229

bekki_d18 said:


> Right ladies I need you knowledge and giudance. I posted this in third tri but to no avail as of yet. I will just copy and paste it because I have had my nails done and typing is hard work at the moment lol. Hope somebody can help.
> 
> 
> So for the last few weeks I have been having shooting pains in my foof, saw my Gp and he did a urine test which came back negative and then said maybe your further along than we thought or it could be "mechanical" his new favourite for saying "I don't have a clue".
> 
> Well just woke up, thanks insomnia, and went downstairs to make a drink. I could hardly get back up the stairs for the pain. It hurt so much. It is not my SPD a it is just like I am being stabbed in my foof. I only get relief from laying down but it is still niggling at me. Has anybody had this or know what it could be?
> 
> It was bearable the other week (and I have quite a good pain threshold) but now it is nearly bringing me to my knees

I thought I would reply to you because I have been having exactly the same pains. I was sent home from work 2 weeks ago cos of my pelvic pain and what I think is now SPD. I could barely walk. Since then, the pain has been changing and sometimes I simply get stuck on the spot cos of the shooting pains in my "foof". The other day I was walking up the hill to my house in the snow and I said to DH that "the baby is going to fall out" and I stopped at the side of the road and I honestly thought I wouldn't make it to the house.

I have since spoke to my SIL who had her baby last week. She says it sounds similar to the pains she was getting while the baby was engaging. In fact as I am typing the pains are coming back - feels like someone stabbing me in the you know what :haha:

Hope this helps


----------



## bekki_d18

Lou229 said:


> bekki_d18 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I need you knowledge and giudance. I posted this in third tri but to no avail as of yet. I will just copy and paste it because I have had my nails done and typing is hard work at the moment lol. Hope somebody can help.
> 
> 
> So for the last few weeks I have been having shooting pains in my foof, saw my Gp and he did a urine test which came back negative and then said maybe your further along than we thought or it could be "mechanical" his new favourite for saying "I don't have a clue".
> 
> Well just woke up, thanks insomnia, and went downstairs to make a drink. I could hardly get back up the stairs for the pain. It hurt so much. It is not my SPD a it is just like I am being stabbed in my foof. I only get relief from laying down but it is still niggling at me. Has anybody had this or know what it could be?
> 
> It was bearable the other week (and I have quite a good pain threshold) but now it is nearly bringing me to my knees
> 
> I thought I would reply to you because I have been having exactly the same pains. I was sent home from work 2 weeks ago cos of my pelvic pain and what I think is now SPD. I could barely walk. Since then, the pain has been changing and sometimes I simply get stuck on the spot cos of the shooting pains in my "foof". The other day I was walking up the hill to my house in the snow and I said to DH that "the baby is going to fall out" and I stopped at the side of the road and I honestly thought I wouldn't make it to the house.
> 
> I have since spoke to my SIL who had her baby last week. She says it sounds similar to the pains she was getting while the baby was engaging. In fact as I am typing the pains are coming back - feels like someone stabbing me in the you know what :haha:
> 
> Hope this helpsClick to expand...

Thanks for your response. I know it is not my SPD as it is not my pelvis just my foof!!! 

He was not engaged last week when we check but on Sunday night a thought he was going to be like superman and fly out of me and he was puching right down in my pubic area


----------



## naomicourt

Disneydancr said:


> Oh my! I just can't respond to everyone's posts!
> 
> For those of you not feeling well, :hugs:
> 
> I'm scared right along with all of you for impending birth. I'm not so scared about the actual labor, but whether I'm going to be a good mom and know how to take care of my little girl.
> 
> Yes, OHs are wonderful. Oh, and a teriyaki bowl is basically a chinese dish consisting of a bowl of sticky rice covered in chicken or steak cooked in teriyaki sauce (it's a type of sweet sauce.) I don't know why, but sweet meat sounded good to me last night. (and I had the leftovers for lunch today. Yum! (I know, the concept of leftovers is such an american thing- probably doesn't sound appetizing to you ladies in the UK.)
> 
> Argh! I'm sick of being sick! This cold has progressed to bronchitis. I called my doc and she said it's not going to hurt the baby at least... just have to focus on staying hydrated and not coughing too much as it agitates the uterus. I've been drinking SO MUCH orange juice- 2 litres a day! Hopefully that'll help with hydration and vitamin C.
> 
> Ok, going back to relax and sleep in bed- that's all I've been doing these last few days.

It's strange how everyone worries if they will be a good mum or not. I'm sure you will be a fantastic mum, at the end of the day you can only do your best and what you feel is right. :hugs:

I really fancy a teriyaki bowl now, it sounds delicious! :haha:



proudestdad said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally been persuaded to post in here! I just wanted to say hi and mention that I am Mum2Be2011's OH. As and when baby Hayley decides to come out into the big bad world I might be the one that comes to let you all know (plus, by posting I get a link straight to this thread so I wont get confused and lost!!).
> 
> For anyone wondering, I was nervous about posting as you are all ladies talking about "girly" stuff, and I didn't want to put anyone off by adding a male vibe to the thread!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm off back to the safety and comfort of my Xbox now! Its like my own little comfort zone!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well, and if you aren't then I hope you feel better soon!

Nice to see a man on here, you are very brave! lol I hope Rachael is well and can't wait to hear from you when baby Hayley arrives. :baby:



Mom 2B said:


> i pretty- Im speaking for everyone as im sure they all feel the same way.....we are glad we can be here for you!!!!
> 
> Proudest dad- pretty surprised to see an OH on here. Mine would never come on. Good for you. And glad you will be able to update us when LO gets here. Hope we dont scare you away with the grily stuff!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> So ive done a little research about babys weight. Apparently 3lbs 12oz is a perfect weight for 32 weeks. Even thou my ticker says he sould be like 4.5 lbs.....weird.
> Im a little concerned about his head being 2 weeks behind adn have no idea what this means. And im not sure how low my amnio fluid is or if i should be worried about it. I kinda hope they send me for another growth u/s at 35 weeks like with my daughter so i will know for sure. Other wise i wasted some money runningout and gtting newborn clothes and diapers.....hope i still have the reciept.

Sounds like he is a good weight hun. I wouldn't worry about the head measurement just yet as he still has lots of time to catch up and the measurements are not allways accurate anyway. Just hope you get to have another scan to put your mind at rest. :hugs:



bekki_d18 said:


> Right ladies I need you knowledge and giudance. I posted this in third tri but to no avail as of yet. I will just copy and paste it because I have had my nails done and typing is hard work at the moment lol. Hope somebody can help.
> 
> 
> So for the last few weeks I have been having shooting pains in my foof, saw my Gp and he did a urine test which came back negative and then said maybe your further along than we thought or it could be "mechanical" his new favourite for saying "I don't have a clue".
> 
> Well just woke up, thanks insomnia, and went downstairs to make a drink. I could hardly get back up the stairs for the pain. It hurt so much. It is not my SPD a it is just like I am being stabbed in my foof. I only get relief from laying down but it is still niggling at me. Has anybody had this or know what it could be?
> 
> It was bearable the other week (and I have quite a good pain threshold) but now it is nearly bringing me to my knees

It does sound as though your SPD has got worse to me. It can start off as a dull ache and then progress to a stabbing pain and sometimes you can even feel it click or grind as you walk, especially up the stairs.

The only thing that you can do is to try and rest and when you go up the stairs, go up one step at a time. Mention it to your midwife as they may do some physio for you. :hugs:


----------



## smiffy85

Yay for a man on our thread lol! Brave fella!

Has anyone else got crazy dense fog outside the house? I am sat in mums front room and its so foggy outside. Mental weather. 

Don't know what to say today really, not a lot to report. Still up early today and coughing which is what woke me up. But feel almost back to normal now in terms of illness which is good. Did anyone watch Corrie last night? I don't normally watch but my sister (who doesn't normally watch either lol) wanted to see the 'big tram crash' episode! I quite enjoyed it in a morbid way and shall be watching again tonight.

Whats everyones plans today? Think me and mum are gonna do some baking this afternoon when she is back from work. I also need to order the last of my presents and if I can be bothered, go to sainsburys and buy the odd gift there. But my mum and dad are still surrounded with snow and thick ice so that might not be happening lol.

xxxxx


----------



## jms895

proudestdad said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally been persuaded to post in here! I just wanted to say hi and mention that I am Mum2Be2011's OH. As and when baby Hayley decides to come out into the big bad world I might be the one that comes to let you all know (plus, by posting I get a link straight to this thread so I wont get confused and lost!!).
> 
> For anyone wondering, I was nervous about posting as you are all ladies talking about "girly" stuff, and I didn't want to put anyone off by adding a male vibe to the thread!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm off back to the safety and comfort of my Xbox now! Its like my own little comfort zone!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well, and if you aren't then I hope you feel better soon!

Hi hun! Nice to have a chap on here :) Good for you! Congratulations and bet you cant wait now!


----------



## jms895

Disney - am sure you will be a wonderful mum!

Becki - Hugs maybe SPD getting worse or baby engaging? :hugs:

I have had a pants night sleep! 4 hours again. Woke at 4am :dohh:

Off shopping this morning and for lunch :) Have a lovely day ladies and gent!


----------



## millward329

Hi proudest dad good to have you, we won't be put off.

Disney get well soon :flower:

Woke up to snow here in Lancaster just powder dust but still going. Got to wait in for my nursery chair to be delivered today. Friend round for tea later. Not much else to report really, thought there was more but baby brain having a fuzzy moment.

So just to say to those naughty :baby: LET YOUR MUMMIES SLEEP!


----------



## Fraggles

Morning all, gosh I wish this morning sickness would go away im sick of it. 

Well I should find out tomorrow for definite if we are vbac or c/s not sure what to want for the best.


----------



## smiffy85

:hugs: fraggles! Have you got a preference?? xx


----------



## mum2be2011

Morning ladies :) OH decided last night that he would post in here just to say hello, thank you for making him feel welcome :)

Fraggles - I agree with you on the morning sickness front I'm also sick of it although I'm not sick everyday. When I am though it's a whole day of violent sickness and feeling rubbish. 

Took my little girl to nursery with OH this morning and when we got back I was knackered so went back to sleep for an hour or so. Woke up with a horrible burning sensation at the back of my throat and the urge to be sick. Have been violently sick twice since getting back up and I feel awful. Baby thinks it is funny to kick me whilst I'm being sick. Was not impressed :(

On a plus note after our awful appointment last week I phoned antenatal clinic yesterday as I received a letter in the post saying I had forgotten to have my bloods done. Explained about what had gone on and they have given me an appointment for this Friday to see the proper consultant and also for me to have my bloods done.


----------



## Fraggles

smiffy85 said:


> :hugs: fraggles! Have you got a preference?? xx

Im not sure to be honest I was all for VBAC but im struggling health wise and it feels like a logisitical nightmare what with meds to go on and come off when in labour and being snowed in.

A section would be more controlled (I dont want to go through another emergency one and wonder if im going to make it) Also means id be able to plan for a specific date for childcare etc. Im so scared of everything going wrong again so the cs sounds appealing.


----------



## Fraggles

mum2be2011 said:


> Morning ladies :) OH decided last night that he would post in here just to say hello, thank you for making him feel welcome :)
> 
> Fraggles - I agree with you on the morning sickness front I'm also sick of it although I'm not sick everyday. When I am though it's a whole day of violent sickness and feeling rubbish.
> 
> Took my little girl to nursery with OH this morning and when we got back I was knackered so went back to sleep for an hour or so. Woke up with a horrible burning sensation at the back of my throat and the urge to be sick. Have been violently sick twice since getting back up and I feel awful. Baby thinks it is funny to kick me whilst I'm being sick. Was not impressed :(
> 
> On a plus note after our awful appointment last week I phoned antenatal clinic yesterday as I received a letter in the post saying I had forgotten to have my bloods done. Explained about what had gone on and they have given me an appointment for this Friday to see the proper consultant and also for me to have my bloods done.

ooooh I feel for you with the kicks when being sick I get a full on tight belly and cramps now when I vomit. Longest I have gone in this pregnancy is 2 days without being sick.


----------



## bekki_d18

Another update on EmilyP83 - she has had a rough time with it. She was bleeding a lot and in a lot of pain so they have given her an epidural and broken her waters. Not long until she is holding her LO now and it will all be worth while!!


----------



## Mom 2B

Hope Emily and baby are ok!

sorry everyone is having crap sleep.....I had a wonderful night sleep. Went to bed early and didn't wake up once to go tothe bathroom.

I can't believe our weather thou. We only got like 3 cm of snow in the last week, it has stuck but its not much. In London (ontario) which is only an hour drive from here they got 60cm of snow. and they are suppose to get up to 100cm more in the next 2 days. I honestly can not believe we didn't get ANY of it. They usually get it worse than us but we ALWAYS get snow when they do. I was really surprised to see we didn't get any over night. but its snowing a tiny bit right now.

Today my plans are to stay inside adn clean up the house. I have dishes and laundry to do. Fun times!!!! LOL Yesterday I cleared out Tessa's old room to make a space for our blow up bed, as my brother is staying with us for a lttle while. I might even atttempt to wrap up some christmas presents later....if i can find the paper.

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## sar35

Blimey poor Emily has been at it for days now, hope its not too much longer now. Hope you all feel better soon, for those that have been ill.
I'll be 'rooming' in with Joe for a couple of days at the hospital but I will try and keep updating via texts if Leanne and Naomi dont mind.


----------



## naomicourt

sar35 said:


> Blimey poor Emily has been at it for days now, hope its not too much longer now. Hope you all feel better soon, for those that have been ill.
> I'll be 'rooming' in with Joe for a couple of days at the hospital but I will try and keep updating via texts if Leanne and Naomi dont mind.

Thats good that you can stay with him. I don't mind you updating by text. I hope he feeds well soon so you can take him home. :hugs:

I can't believe he is almost a week old already! xx


----------



## naomicourt

Congratulations EmilyP on the safe arrival of her baby boy! :happydance:


----------



## bekki_d18

***update***

Emily has given birth to Louie Leslie Gregory, he weighed 5lb 4oz and has been taken to scbu. He is absolutely beautiful. Congrats Emily!!!!


----------



## millward329

Well done Emily and hope you recover soon. Welcome to the 6th Jellybean Louie :happydance: How many weeks early was he?


----------



## sar35

lovely news, thanks for updating! Hope he is home soon and hope Emily is ok x


----------



## Fraggles

Congrats Emily and welcome to the world Louise :baby:

:hugs:


----------



## bekki_d18

millward329 said:


> Well done Emily and hope you recover soon. Welcome to the 6th Jellybean Louie :happydance: How many weeks early was he?

She was 33+4 weeks when it all started so he is an excellent weight for his gestation


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats to Emily, welcome to the world Louie. Lovely name. 

Welcome to the man in our midst - my OH just gets the updates on everyone by word of mouth. Hope you feel welcome. 

Feeling really gggrrrr today. No reason, just gr.


----------



## lauren-kate

Congratulations Emily!


----------



## blessed

bekki_d18 said:


> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> Well done Emily and hope you recover soon. Welcome to the 6th Jellybean Louie :happydance: How many weeks early was he?
> 
> She was 33+4 weeks when it all started so he is an excellent weight for his gestationClick to expand...

Excellent weight is right! Thats wonderful! Congrats Emily! :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats Emily!


----------



## hodbert

Huge congrats Emily on your little boy - welcome to our 6th JB!!! And :wave: to the new man in our group!

Hope everyone is feeling ok. We had our last antenatal/birthing class last night and she had us on the floor practicing the pushing position and breathing. I felt really uncomfy afterwards and then started getting really bad pains/cramps quite low down. They gradually got worse all night and then went at about 3am. Totally freaked me out though! Not had much this morning, more of a dull ache down there. I think maybe the position at class we were in pulled something. Not having given birth before I have no idea what anythign feels like though so its hard to know if its the start of anything, like i want it to be, or just random pains! Argh :brat:


----------



## Mystique26

Congrats Emily! :flower:


----------



## proudestdad

Congratulations Emily on the arrival of Louie. I hope he continues to stay strong and grow well :)

Thank you to everyone that has welcomed me to the room. It is nice to feel welcomed, especially when I was worried I might be shunned!


----------



## abstersmum

congrats emily


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Emily on your baby boy :yipee:



sar35 said:


> I'll be 'rooming' in with Joe for a couple of days at the hospital but I will try and keep updating via texts if Leanne and Naomi dont mind.

It's nice that you can be right there with him Sar, must be tough though. Have they given you any indication of how long he will still need to be there.



hodbert said:


> Hope everyone is feeling ok. We had our last antenatal/birthing class last night and she had us on the floor practicing the pushing position and breathing. I felt really uncomfy afterwards and then started getting really bad pains/cramps quite low down. They gradually got worse all night and then went at about 3am. Totally freaked me out though! Not had much this morning, more of a dull ache down there. I think maybe the position at class we were in pulled something. Not having given birth before I have no idea what anythign feels like though so its hard to know if its the start of anything, like i want it to be, or just random pains! Argh :brat:

Oooh Lisa, I'd say find that position again if it works....



proudestdad said:


> Congratulations Emily on the arrival of Louie. I hope he continues to stay strong and grow well :)
> 
> Thank you to everyone that has welcomed me to the room. It is nice to feel welcomed, especially when I was worried I might be shunned!

Welcome Mr Rachael, I wonder if my DH will log on to update you all because I'm all the way in SA and don't have a text buddy. Mmmmmmm, probably not, lol.



It's 9:30pm here and my craving for chocolate brownies has taken over my will power so I've baked some and they're in the oven making the house smell awesome. Anybody wanna join me???


----------



## smiffy85

Fraggles said:


> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: fraggles! Have you got a preference?? xx
> 
> Im not sure to be honest I was all for VBAC but im struggling health wise and it feels like a logisitical nightmare what with meds to go on and come off when in labour and being snowed in.
> 
> A section would be more controlled (I dont want to go through another emergency one and wonder if im going to make it) Also means id be able to plan for a specific date for childcare etc. Im so scared of everything going wrong again so the cs sounds appealing.Click to expand...

Big hugs and I hope you come to a decision that your happy with hunny!



sar35 said:


> Blimey poor Emily has been at it for days now, hope its not too much longer now. Hope you all feel better soon, for those that have been ill.
> I'll be 'rooming' in with Joe for a couple of days at the hospital but I will try and keep updating via texts if Leanne and Naomi dont mind.

I don't mind being a go between hehehe! How nice to be able to go stay with him!! :happydance:



bekki_d18 said:


> ***update***
> 
> Emily has given birth to Louie Leslie Gregory, he weighed 5lb 4oz and has been taken to scbu. He is absolutely beautiful. Congrats Emily!!!!

WOW and another one drops!!! It's scaring me........:wacko:



proudestdad said:


> Congratulations Emily on the arrival of Louie. I hope he continues to stay strong and grow well :)
> 
> Thank you to everyone that has welcomed me to the room. It is nice to feel welcomed, especially when I was worried I might be shunned!

At the risk of not saying hello to Mr Rachael HIYA!! And of course you wouldn't be shunned. How do you think we got in this state in the first place without your species hehehehehe :haha: 

Done some baking with my mum this afternoon. Made some italian cake thing called panforte with lots of dried fruit and nuts in and then some coconut ice. Its scrummy!!!!! Lovely with a coffee :coffee: Fel asleep after my tea too so had a mini power nap lol. Nice to be a bit alert for the evening now.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

Jolene - I'll have a brownie? Will it last to the UK? Not sure if my OH will log on and update when I go into labour - he's under instructions but who knows. To be fair, if it was me I'd probably forget lol. My step-sister-in-law (long story) is in labour at the moment and has been texting me hourly updates so new nephew soon. Can't believe it's taken over 24 hrs so far and it's her fourth - though it is VBAC.


----------



## hodbert

Seems like we're all having a day of cooking! I'm just making lasagne whilst listening to Xmas tunes, trying to get myself in the spirit!

I think a few of us are friends on fb now arent we, so we shld be able to update the JB's from there when anything happens, I know my hubby won't post on here!


----------



## LittleMrs

Ouch - my LO seems to be doing a blooming jig today and it really hammers. 

Rachel - was it you who told me to try RLT with Ribena? Coz it's yummy. 

Let me see if I've got this right, Mr Rachel = Luke? It'll be good to have a man on here, after all, we all know what WE worry about, as the ones to give birth, but my OH is trying to be the strong one (lol) but I catch him looking a bit worried from time to time (midwife appointments, antenatal class etc). Thinking about it I reckon birth might be worse from the male point of view - after all, we have hormones which will help u forget the worst bits, I don't reckon you'd ever forget seeing it though. :haha:


----------



## naomicourt

I am really craving a cold glass of lager!! How weird is that. It's driving me mad seeing my husbands stella in the fridge! lol

Oh well, better have a RLT instead. :(


----------



## naomicourt

LittleMrs said:


> Ouch - my LO seems to be doing a blooming jig today and it really hammers.
> 
> Rachel - was it you who told me to try RLT with Ribena? Coz it's yummy.
> 
> Let me see if I've got this right, Mr Rachel = Luke? It'll be good to have a man on here, after all, we all know what WE worry about, as the ones to give birth, but my OH is trying to be the strong one (lol) but I catch him looking a bit worried from time to time (midwife appointments, antenatal class etc). Thinking about it I reckon birth might be worse from the male point of view - after all, we have hormones which will help u forget the worst bits, I don't reckon you'd ever forget seeing it though. :haha:

You are on the last box on your ticker! :happydance:


----------



## LittleMrs

oh oh oh - just noticed, LAST BOX and 30 days!!!!!!! 

Scared or excited? I can't decide. happy dance anyway I think ------>:happydance:


----------



## hodbert

Woohoo for last box LittleMrs!


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Woohoo for last box LittleMrs!

Lisa - Wont be long and we will be in single digits! :happydance:


----------



## LittleMrs

naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo for last box LittleMrs!
> 
> Lisa - Wont be long and we will be in single digits! :happydance:Click to expand...

here I am worrying about 30 days and you're nearly single digits. Well that'd definitely scare me!


----------



## Jolene

Woohoo LittleMrs!! OK so less than a week for me to get to the last box!!?? I can't wait. Now the time seems to be flying. This whole pregnancy seemed to drag for me until now.

I was disappointed with the brownies :( It wasn't sweet enough to hit that spot, lol. I had the same problem with the chocolate I ate the other night, not sweet enough! I preferred it when I was craving pickled onions - so much easier to satisfy that craving.


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo for last box LittleMrs!
> 
> Lisa - Wont be long and we will be in single digits! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know I was thinking that earlier! Scary stuff although more than welcome now!


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hello lovely jelly beans...

This is a quick post, just wanted to pop in. I'll catch up on everything when I can..

Spent last week in hospital and am in and out every two days for monitoring.

I have pre eclampsia. Great.

LO is ok at the moment. I feel ok, just scared.
Going in tomorrow for another scan and more monitoring and tests. I hope to get some answers this week and possibly a decision on what to do next and when bubs will need to be induced. They are trying to drag it out to 37 weeks on the medication I have, but I want her out asap before it gets worse. It will not get better so they are just trying to keep me stable.
My emotional state is well, a state and I keep crying into baby clothes. This is not like me! 
On the plus side, I get to see her every week due to the scans, and last week she was 5lb so hopefully this week she'll have put more weight on.
Also, she is almost engaged and I am having so many huge braxton hicks that they sometimes take my breath away!

If anything changes I will text Leanne/Smiffy :)

Be safe all you little January Jellybeans.. 

x x


----------



## Disneydancr

bekki_d18 said:


> Right ladies I need you knowledge and giudance. I posted this in third tri but to no avail as of yet. I will just copy and paste it because I have had my nails done and typing is hard work at the moment lol. Hope somebody can help.
> 
> 
> So for the last few weeks I have been having shooting pains in my foof, saw my Gp and he did a urine test which came back negative and then said maybe your further along than we thought or it could be "mechanical" his new favourite for saying "I don't have a clue".
> 
> Well just woke up, thanks insomnia, and went downstairs to make a drink. I could hardly get back up the stairs for the pain. It hurt so much. It is not my SPD a it is just like I am being stabbed in my foof. I only get relief from laying down but it is still niggling at me. Has anybody had this or know what it could be?
> 
> It was bearable the other week (and I have quite a good pain threshold) but now it is nearly bringing me to my knees

I have those pains too! I notice if I accidentally stretch the wrong way in bed, it's extremely painful. Other times, it's like I tole my OH last night "I think she's scratching her way out of my cervix!)



bekki_d18 said:


> ***update***
> 
> Emily has given birth to Louie Leslie Gregory, he weighed 5lb 4oz and has been taken to scbu. He is absolutely beautiful. Congrats Emily!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



proudestdad said:


> Congratulations Emily on the arrival of Louie. I hope he continues to stay strong and grow well :)
> 
> Thank you to everyone that has welcomed me to the room. It is nice to feel welcomed, especially when I was worried I might be shunned!

:hi: happy to have a man in the forum. Please excuse all the hormonal ravings that we may have from time to time!

I'm feeling marginally better today. cough is not as intense anymore- just sneezing a bunch today. Still drinking tons of Orange Juice which is so yummy and I feel like it might be helping. 

My baby shower is on Saturday, but only a few people have RSVP'd, so it'll probably be pretty small. I'm still excited though and one of my friends will be taking the pictures, which i hope to post later. 

Tomorrow is 34 weeks... does anyone know why that is a milestone? I know there's a reason, but I can't remember.

Hope all you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## Disneydancr

Aw, Faff&Fidget! I hope you feel better and that your LO grows and develops quickly so that she's ready to come out soon!


----------



## lovealittle1

:hugs: faff&fidget take care


----------



## Mom 2B

At 34 weeks they say the lungs are develooped enough if baby decided to come early. Yay for lung development!!!!!!


----------



## iprettii

yay congrats for Emily!!!


I have my 33 week appointment tomorrow :) Then Thursday after work I leave for NY. I have a few more baby shower things to take care of.. Such as getting my hair and nails done plus finding an outfit. 

I also had my hospital walk through yesterday that went well.. I was able to pre register at the hospital so that's one less thing to worry about on the day of delivery.


----------



## smiffy85

Faff&Fidget said:


> Hello lovely jelly beans...
> 
> This is a quick post, just wanted to pop in. I'll catch up on everything when I can..
> 
> Spent last week in hospital and am in and out every two days for monitoring.
> 
> I have pre eclampsia. Great.
> 
> LO is ok at the moment. I feel ok, just scared.
> Going in tomorrow for another scan and more monitoring and tests. I hope to get some answers this week and possibly a decision on what to do next and when bubs will need to be induced. They are trying to drag it out to 37 weeks on the medication I have, but I want her out asap before it gets worse. It will not get better so they are just trying to keep me stable.
> My emotional state is well, a state and I keep crying into baby clothes. This is not like me!
> On the plus side, I get to see her every week due to the scans, and last week she was 5lb so hopefully this week she'll have put more weight on.
> Also, she is almost engaged and I am having so many huge braxton hicks that they sometimes take my breath away!
> 
> If anything changes I will text Leanne/Smiffy :)
> 
> Be safe all you little January Jellybeans..
> 
> x x

O hunny bunch! Sending massive :hug: to you. I am sure everything will work out ok and on the plus side your LO will be here soon :happydance: (can't believe your gonna get your cuddles first, how jealous am i??! :winkwink:). Sending lots of happy thoughts anyway for your little madam to grow and be nice nd healthy when she comes :hugs:

I'm off back home again this afternoon. Looking forward to going and getting sorted, got some wrapping up to do and cards to write. I also wanna do some baking at home too, I'm determined to have a go at pastry - I must be mad!!! Also appear to have this need to make some bread!!! Hoping OH has left the house in an ok state, well done some washing up at least lol.

At midwife tomorrow, can't wait to see if bean is engaging himself as I hve been having a lot of pressure down there and feeling heavy very low now. Regina I agree with the cervix thing. Sometimes it just feels like tiny little nails on it lol!!!

Happy wednesday everyone xxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

Congratulations Emily on the birth of your little boy. Hope you are both doing well.

Sorry I wasnt around yesterday I spent most of the day either asleep or with my head in a bucket or down the loo. Still feel disgusting this morning :sick:

Tracy - The ribena in RLT wasnt my idea, I think it was either Jade or Beccy. Not sure to be honest. Glad its nice though.
Tracy - Mr Rachael is indeed Luke

Faff & Fidget - :hugs: sorry about the pre-eclampsia. Hope LO continues to be ok and you too.


----------



## jms895

bekki_d18 said:


> ***update***
> 
> Emily has given birth to Louie Leslie Gregory, he weighed 5lb 4oz and has been taken to scbu. He is absolutely beautiful. Congrats Emily!!!!

Yay congratulations Emily and great weight! xx



hodbert said:


> Seems like we're all having a day of cooking! I'm just making lasagne whilst listening to Xmas tunes, trying to get myself in the spirit!
> 
> I think a few of us are friends on fb now arent we, so we shld be able to update the JB's from there when anything happens, I know my hubby won't post on here!

Sounds fun :) Yep am sure we can all update on FB xx



naomicourt said:


> I am really craving a cold glass of lager!! How weird is that. It's driving me mad seeing my husbands stella in the fridge! lol
> 
> Oh well, better have a RLT instead. :(

I was sooooo craving red wine the other night! :dohh: xx



LittleMrs said:


> oh oh oh - just noticed, LAST BOX and 30 days!!!!!!!
> 
> Scared or excited? I can't decide. happy dance anyway I think ------>:happydance:

Yay!!!!! How exciting!



hodbert said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo for last box LittleMrs!
> 
> Lisa - Wont be long and we will be in single digits! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know I was thinking that earlier! Scary stuff although more than welcome now!Click to expand...

Yay really wont be long for you now and Naomi! x



Disneydancr said:


> bekki_d18 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I need you knowledge and giudance. I posted this in third tri but to no avail as of yet. I will just copy and paste it because I have had my nails done and typing is hard work at the moment lol. Hope somebody can help.
> 
> 
> So for the last few weeks I have been having shooting pains in my foof, saw my Gp and he did a urine test which came back negative and then said maybe your further along than we thought or it could be "mechanical" his new favourite for saying "I don't have a clue".
> 
> Well just woke up, thanks insomnia, and went downstairs to make a drink. I could hardly get back up the stairs for the pain. It hurt so much. It is not my SPD a it is just like I am being stabbed in my foof. I only get relief from laying down but it is still niggling at me. Has anybody had this or know what it could be?
> 
> It was bearable the other week (and I have quite a good pain threshold) but now it is nearly bringing me to my knees
> 
> I have those pains too! I notice if I accidentally stretch the wrong way in bed, it's extremely painful. Other times, it's like I tole my OH last night "I think she's scratching her way out of my cervix!)
> 
> 
> 
> bekki_d18 said:
> 
> 
> ***update***
> 
> Emily has given birth to Louie Leslie Gregory, he weighed 5lb 4oz and has been taken to scbu. He is absolutely beautiful. Congrats Emily!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> proudestdad said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Emily on the arrival of Louie. I hope he continues to stay strong and grow well :)
> 
> Thank you to everyone that has welcomed me to the room. It is nice to feel welcomed, especially when I was worried I might be shunned!Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: happy to have a man in the forum. Please excuse all the hormonal ravings that we may have from time to time!
> 
> I'm feeling marginally better today. cough is not as intense anymore- just sneezing a bunch today. Still drinking tons of Orange Juice which is so yummy and I feel like it might be helping.
> 
> My baby shower is on Saturday, but only a few people have RSVP'd, so it'll probably be pretty small. I'm still excited though and one of my friends will be taking the pictures, which i hope to post later.
> 
> Tomorrow is 34 weeks... does anyone know why that is a milestone? I know there's a reason, but I can't remember.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are having a great day!Click to expand...

Hope you have a fab day Saturday hun! xx



smiffy85 said:


> Faff&Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely jelly beans...
> 
> This is a quick post, just wanted to pop in. I'll catch up on everything when I can..
> 
> Spent last week in hospital and am in and out every two days for monitoring.
> 
> I have pre eclampsia. Great.
> 
> LO is ok at the moment. I feel ok, just scared.
> Going in tomorrow for another scan and more monitoring and tests. I hope to get some answers this week and possibly a decision on what to do next and when bubs will need to be induced. They are trying to drag it out to 37 weeks on the medication I have, but I want her out asap before it gets worse. It will not get better so they are just trying to keep me stable.
> My emotional state is well, a state and I keep crying into baby clothes. This is not like me!
> On the plus side, I get to see her every week due to the scans, and last week she was 5lb so hopefully this week she'll have put more weight on.
> Also, she is almost engaged and I am having so many huge braxton hicks that they sometimes take my breath away!
> 
> If anything changes I will text Leanne/Smiffy :)
> 
> Be safe all you little January Jellybeans..
> 
> x x
> 
> O hunny bunch! Sending massive :hug: to you. I am sure everything will work out ok and on the plus side your LO will be here soon :happydance: (can't believe your gonna get your cuddles first, how jealous am i??! :winkwink:). Sending lots of happy thoughts anyway for your little madam to grow and be nice nd healthy when she comes :hugs:
> 
> I'm off back home again this afternoon. Looking forward to going and getting sorted, got some wrapping up to do and cards to write. I also wanna do some baking at home too, I'm determined to have a go at pastry - I must be mad!!! Also appear to have this need to make some bread!!! Hoping OH has left the house in an ok state, well done some washing up at least lol.
> 
> At midwife tomorrow, can't wait to see if bean is engaging himself as I hve been having a lot of pressure down there and feeling heavy very low now. Regina I agree with the cervix thing. Sometimes it just feels like tiny little nails on it lol!!!
> 
> Happy wednesday everyone xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs: Faff and Smiffy hope MW goes ok!

I am decorating today :dohh: boring. 36 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## jms895

oMG I am in the last ticker box too! :shock:


----------



## naomicourt

Faff&Fidget said:


> Hello lovely jelly beans...
> 
> This is a quick post, just wanted to pop in. I'll catch up on everything when I can..
> 
> Spent last week in hospital and am in and out every two days for monitoring.
> 
> I have pre eclampsia. Great.
> 
> LO is ok at the moment. I feel ok, just scared.
> Going in tomorrow for another scan and more monitoring and tests. I hope to get some answers this week and possibly a decision on what to do next and when bubs will need to be induced. They are trying to drag it out to 37 weeks on the medication I have, but I want her out asap before it gets worse. It will not get better so they are just trying to keep me stable.
> My emotional state is well, a state and I keep crying into baby clothes. This is not like me!
> On the plus side, I get to see her every week due to the scans, and last week she was 5lb so hopefully this week she'll have put more weight on.
> Also, she is almost engaged and I am having so many huge braxton hicks that they sometimes take my breath away!
> 
> If anything changes I will text Leanne/Smiffy :)
> 
> Be safe all you little January Jellybeans..
> 
> x x

I hope everything goes ok Faff. Sounds like she is a good weight if she does have to come early. :hugs:



Disneydancr said:


> bekki_d18 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I need you knowledge and giudance. I posted this in third tri but to no avail as of yet. I will just copy and paste it because I have had my nails done and typing is hard work at the moment lol. Hope somebody can help.
> 
> 
> So for the last few weeks I have been having shooting pains in my foof, saw my Gp and he did a urine test which came back negative and then said maybe your further along than we thought or it could be "mechanical" his new favourite for saying "I don't have a clue".
> 
> Well just woke up, thanks insomnia, and went downstairs to make a drink. I could hardly get back up the stairs for the pain. It hurt so much. It is not my SPD a it is just like I am being stabbed in my foof. I only get relief from laying down but it is still niggling at me. Has anybody had this or know what it could be?
> 
> It was bearable the other week (and I have quite a good pain threshold) but now it is nearly bringing me to my knees
> 
> I have those pains too! I notice if I accidentally stretch the wrong way in bed, it's extremely painful. Other times, it's like I tole my OH last night "I think she's scratching her way out of my cervix!)
> 
> 
> 
> bekki_d18 said:
> 
> 
> ***update***
> 
> Emily has given birth to Louie Leslie Gregory, he weighed 5lb 4oz and has been taken to scbu. He is absolutely beautiful. Congrats Emily!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> proudestdad said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Emily on the arrival of Louie. I hope he continues to stay strong and grow well :)
> 
> Thank you to everyone that has welcomed me to the room. It is nice to feel welcomed, especially when I was worried I might be shunned!Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: happy to have a man in the forum. Please excuse all the hormonal ravings that we may have from time to time!
> 
> I'm feeling marginally better today. cough is not as intense anymore- just sneezing a bunch today. Still drinking tons of Orange Juice which is so yummy and I feel like it might be helping.
> 
> My baby shower is on Saturday, but only a few people have RSVP'd, so it'll probably be pretty small. I'm still excited though and one of my friends will be taking the pictures, which i hope to post later.
> 
> Tomorrow is 34 weeks... does anyone know why that is a milestone? I know there's a reason, but I can't remember.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are having a great day!Click to expand...

I hope you have a lovely baby shower hun. Congrats on 34 weeks! Not sure why it would be a milestone though.

xx



iprettii said:


> yay congrats for Emily!!!
> 
> 
> I have my 33 week appointment tomorrow :) Then Thursday after work I leave for NY. I have a few more baby shower things to take care of.. Such as getting my hair and nails done plus finding an outfit.
> 
> I also had my hospital walk through yesterday that went well.. I was able to pre register at the hospital so that's one less thing to worry about on the day of delivery.

I hope your appointment goes well. I really must book a tour of our hospital as it's a new one and I have never been there before! :dohh:



smiffy85 said:


> Faff&Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely jelly beans...
> 
> This is a quick post, just wanted to pop in. I'll catch up on everything when I can..
> 
> Spent last week in hospital and am in and out every two days for monitoring.
> 
> I have pre eclampsia. Great.
> 
> LO is ok at the moment. I feel ok, just scared.
> Going in tomorrow for another scan and more monitoring and tests. I hope to get some answers this week and possibly a decision on what to do next and when bubs will need to be induced. They are trying to drag it out to 37 weeks on the medication I have, but I want her out asap before it gets worse. It will not get better so they are just trying to keep me stable.
> My emotional state is well, a state and I keep crying into baby clothes. This is not like me!
> On the plus side, I get to see her every week due to the scans, and last week she was 5lb so hopefully this week she'll have put more weight on.
> Also, she is almost engaged and I am having so many huge braxton hicks that they sometimes take my breath away!
> 
> If anything changes I will text Leanne/Smiffy :)
> 
> Be safe all you little January Jellybeans..
> 
> x x
> 
> O hunny bunch! Sending massive :hug: to you. I am sure everything will work out ok and on the plus side your LO will be here soon :happydance: (can't believe your gonna get your cuddles first, how jealous am i??! :winkwink:). Sending lots of happy thoughts anyway for your little madam to grow and be nice nd healthy when she comes :hugs:
> 
> I'm off back home again this afternoon. Looking forward to going and getting sorted, got some wrapping up to do and cards to write. I also wanna do some baking at home too, I'm determined to have a go at pastry - I must be mad!!! Also appear to have this need to make some bread!!! Hoping OH has left the house in an ok state, well done some washing up at least lol.
> 
> At midwife tomorrow, can't wait to see if bean is engaging himself as I hve been having a lot of pressure down there and feeling heavy very low now. Regina I agree with the cervix thing. Sometimes it just feels like tiny little nails on it lol!!!
> 
> Happy wednesday everyone xxxxClick to expand...

I have my appointment tomorrow too! I hope you find out that baby is engaging. It gets exciting to know that things are happening :flower:



mum2be2011 said:


> Congratulations Emily on the birth of your little boy. Hope you are both doing well.
> 
> Sorry I wasnt around yesterday I spent most of the day either asleep or with my head in a bucket or down the loo. Still feel disgusting this morning :sick:
> 
> Tracy - The ribena in RLT wasnt my idea, I think it was either Jade or Beccy. Not sure to be honest. Glad its nice though.
> Tracy - Mr Rachael is indeed Luke
> 
> Faff & Fidget - :hugs: sorry about the pre-eclampsia. Hope LO continues to be ok and you too.

Oh no, hope you feel better soon hun. Your not having much luck with sickness at the moment are you. :( :hugs:



jms895 said:


> oMG I am in the last ticker box too! :shock:

Yay!:happydance: Wont be long before we are all popping them out! lol :haha:




I have come down with a stinking cold! Great. :cry: My Daughter is still really poorly too. I feel exhausted being this big, not sleeping, looking after Eloise and having a cold. 

I have also got so much pressure and pain down below now I have got the penguin waddle coming on nicely! lol :dohh:


----------



## millward329

Love and hugs to Sam and the LO, take it easy hun :flower: We will be thinking of you.

Sorry to all of you feeling ill. Can't believe it is all getting so close now with people nearly on single digits or going under 30 days. Here was me thinking crikey cos I just got under 40. Our babies are going to be here soon :baby:

I've got the breast feeding workshop at the hospital later - 3 hours!!! Surely it can't be that tricky but quite looking forward to it. I have to wait till I get home to tour the hospital so starting to get itchy feet about going in two weeks. A lot of packing to do between now and then though - must not forget the medical card!!

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies! :wave: Am up at 4am due to freaky birth dream, hubby gave me a quick 'aw' and then fell back to sleep :dohh:! My lower area and hips/legs are so achey now, its such a challenge getting out of bed for the two-hourly loo trips I need to make! Baby girl has been a bit quiet over last couple of days too. I am still feeling her move, but not as often as usual (she has been very active throughout). Will have to do a kick count today as am a little worried.

Anyway, hope everyone is good!


----------



## Fraggles

Afternoon all, well seen the hospital and i'll be having baby early by c/s looks like will be 38-39 weeks they are phoning me with a date.


----------



## jojo-m

Yay fraggles you lucky devil! I'm going to be very jealous when all these babies come before mine! Glad you got your section sounded like that's what you wanted! 

Faff hope they don't leave you too long in limbo and you have a good birth, considering how well all our new jellybeans are doing I'd say baby should be great even tho early! Keep us updated! 

Hi to proudestdad, nice to see a hubby taking some interest, I have enough trouble getting my hubby to chose a name never mind anything else! He was rubbish last time too, only takes interest and is a good dad when baby arrives! So just me that suffers ;-)

Ipretti forgot what I was going to say to you, on iPhone so won't show me posts but think your seeing hubby at weekend? I'm sure your really looking forward to seeing him, must be tough been alone a lot! 

Off to Uni today, only have one more lecture next week and that's all theory time finished! One essay to write and a final placement of 14 weeks to do after mat leave and I'm a qualified nurse! Woo hoo! X


----------



## naomicourt

millward329 said:


> Love and hugs to Sam and the LO, take it easy hun :flower: We will be thinking of you.
> 
> Sorry to all of you feeling ill. Can't believe it is all getting so close now with people nearly on single digits or going under 30 days. Here was me thinking crikey cos I just got under 40. Our babies are going to be here soon :baby:
> 
> I've got the breast feeding workshop at the hospital later - 3 hours!!! Surely it can't be that tricky but quite looking forward to it. I have to wait till I get home to tour the hospital so starting to get itchy feet about going in two weeks. A lot of packing to do between now and then though - must not forget the medical card!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone x

Enjoy the breast feeding workshop, I can't believe it is 3 hours long! There is a nack to breast feeding that can take a bit of getting used to but 3 hours!!!



hodbert said:


> Hey ladies! :wave: Am up at 4am due to freaky birth dream, hubby gave me a quick 'aw' and then fell back to sleep :dohh:! My lower area and hips/legs are so achey now, its such a challenge getting out of bed for the two-hourly loo trips I need to make! Baby girl has been a bit quiet over last couple of days too. I am still feeling her move, but not as often as usual (she has been very active throughout). Will have to do a kick count today as am a little worried.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is good!

Aww, sorry about your freaky dream Lisa. :( I had loads of weird dreams when I was pregnant the first time, I think it's because you are so anxious about it as it's the first time. 
It's a bloody pain being so achey isn't it! I don't wake up that often to go to the toilet but I do wake up to turn over in bed as it takes such an effort now! lol

I hope baby gets wriggling soon. My baby has slowed down a lot which is normal for this stage as they have no room, just really small movements which you probably miss during the day.



Fraggles said:


> Afternoon all, well seen the hospital and i'll be having baby early by c/s looks like will be 38-39 weeks they are phoning me with a date.

So many of us having our babies early. I keep wondering if I made the right decision opting for a VBAC rather then a c-section but it's so hard to know whats for the best. :shrug:



jojo-m said:


> Yay fraggles you lucky devil! I'm going to be very jealous when all these babies come before mine! Glad you got your section sounded like that's what you wanted!
> 
> Faff hope they don't leave you too long in limbo and you have a good birth, considering how well all our new jellybeans are doing I'd say baby should be great even tho early! Keep us updated!
> 
> Hi to proudestdad, nice to see a hubby taking some interest, I have enough trouble getting my hubby to chose a name never mind anything else! He was rubbish last time too, only takes interest and is a good dad when baby arrives! So just me that suffers ;-)
> 
> Ipretti forgot what I was going to say to you, on iPhone so won't show me posts but think your seeing hubby at weekend? I'm sure your really looking forward to seeing him, must be tough been alone a lot!
> 
> Off to Uni today, only have one more lecture next week and that's all theory time finished! One essay to write and a final placement of 14 weeks to do after mat leave and I'm a qualified nurse! Woo hoo! X

Wow, well done you! :happydance:


----------



## Fraggles

Jojo it seems best to be honest

Naomi after scans and things they've upped my rupture risks and they said at any point I can try vbac and was all for it but im getting worse with sickness and every time we think things might start I have to go in so its stressful. I cant labour at home at all. 

I think the main thing is to avoid a general anaesthetic as I had complications with the last few and if a planned section is more controlled i'll take the safest option. I think what I was finding hard was knowing if I fail to progress or reach due date i'd have a section anyway as I cant be induced.

Main thing is healthy baby and healthy mum. 

The hospital finally saw the extent of my morning sickness today as I was throwing up most the time I was there.


----------



## mum2be2011

jojo-m said:


> Off to Uni today, only have one more lecture next week and that's all theory time finished! One essay to write and a final placement of 14 weeks to do after mat leave and I'm a qualified nurse! Woo hoo! X

Thats great news Jo. Which branch of nursing did you do?

I did childrens nursing but left at the point you are at now. Never did my final placement. Stupid I know. Going back once the girls are older to get my degree


----------



## proudestdad

Rache managed to intercept my surprise for baby this morning, so I figured I might as well post pics on here for all to see (plus I think it is ace and everyone should see it!)....



It is in 0 - 3 months, so hopefully baby will get some good wear out of it!

Hope everyone is doing well, or as well as you can in your various situations. We are thinking of you all and hoping all goes well for all of you :)


----------



## mum2be2011

naomicourt said:


> Sorry I wasnt around yesterday I spent most of the day either asleep or with my head in a bucket or down the loo. Still feel disgusting this morning :sick:
> 
> Tracy - The ribena in RLT wasnt my idea, I think it was either Jade or Beccy. Not sure to be honest. Glad its nice though.
> Tracy - Mr Rachael is indeed Luke
> 
> Faff & Fidget - :hugs: sorry about the pre-eclampsia. Hope LO continues to be ok and you too.
> 
> Oh no, hope you feel better soon hun. Your not having much luck with sickness at the moment are you. :( :hugs:

No I know, sickness was never this bad with Phoebe. To be honest im getting really fed up with it. From the sounds of it im getting off likely compared to fraggles.

Naomi - sorry you and Eloise arent well. Fingers crossed it wont be long for you now and you get to meet your little jellybean :hugs:


----------



## Neko

So many January babies here already! :baby:

I panicked this morning. I hadn't felt the baby by 9:15 so I called my OB. Of course the baby starts kicking at 9:20. d'oh... 

Unfortunately yesterday's ultrasound shows the baby decided to turn breech. Anyone know what the chances of the baby turning now is?


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Neko, according to one of my pregnancy books baby has up until 37 weeks to turn. At 37 weeks if baby hasnt turned they will do another ultrasound to check position and try to do a procedure called ECV (external cephalic version). This is where they put pressure on your abdomen and try to turn baby into a head down position.

Try not to panic, have you got an exercise/birthing ball if so get bouncing on it as it can encourage baby to turn on it's own.


----------



## Lou229

proudestdad said:


> Rache managed to intercept my surprise for baby this morning, so I figured I might as well post pics on here for all to see (plus I think it is ace and everyone should see it!)....
> 
> View attachment 144712
> View attachment 144713
> 
> 
> It is in 0 - 3 months, so hopefully baby will get some good wear out of it!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, or as well as you can in your various situations. We are thinking of you all and hoping all goes well for all of you :)

:hi: it's great to see a man on here. Can't convince my DH to come on here at all. Just wondered where you managed to get the cute little babygro? My DH had seen one with the same logo in a shop window while we were ttc. Of course by the time we got a BFP, the shop had closed down. I would love to get it as a surprise for him lol


----------



## Fraggles

Love that baby gro :cloud9:

Neko baby has time to turn, couple of things that may help is bouncing on a birthing ball or go swimming and do squats in the water. Hold on to the side though as it seems to make baby turn in one swift movement and makes you feel a bit funny.

I want baby to hold on till after New Year because looks like i've had my babies further apart than 14 months then :haha:


----------



## proudestdad

I got it from a website that I built called Mamma La Rocca (www.mammalarocca.co.uk). It is primarily a lingerie shop for pregnant women!!

If only I could count how many times that link gets clicked from this forum lol!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Fraggles said:


> I want baby to hold on till after New Year because looks like i've had my babies further apart than 14 months then :haha:

Im with you on that front Fraggles. Phoebe isnt 14 months old till the 16th December and will be 3 days short of being 15 months if Hayley arrives on her due date of the 13th. Its vanity I know but I dont want one baby with an 09 birth year and one with 10. I will keep my legs firmly closed and stop pushing if I go into labour new years eve just so that baby is 1.1.11 :haha:


----------



## lovealittle1

:happydance: for all the ladies that have reached the last box on ticker :happydance: and so many of us are almost term!!!

Laura &#8211; Yay for lung development

Iprettii &#8211; Have a lovely time in NY 

All the jj&#8217;s talking about baking is making my tummy growl

:hugs: to all the jj&#8217;s feeling ill.

Millward &#8211; I am jealous of the BF workshop you are going to. Nothing like that is offered here unless of course you want to pay privately for it. Have you brought back any tips?

Hodbert &#8211; Has baby been more active yet?? I know how you feel about getting in and out of bed. It is like I have build up the momentum and then get to the loo and just a little bit come out! 

Fraggles &#8211; exciting about getting a date sorted!

Jojo-m &#8211; yay for almost being done Uni!!

Proudestdad &#8211; welcome to the forum and great onesie!!

Neko &#8211; you could also try spending time on all fours or sitting on a bolster or pillow on the floor with a straight spine &#8211; no leaning against anything.


I am day 3 of my leave and I am loving it. I do not miss work one bit! :baby: has been extremely active this morning and I can feel lots of wiggiling down low so hopefully that means :baby: is engaging.


----------



## Jolene

I just put the last item I needed into my hospital bag, now baby and I are packed and ready! :shock: It all feels so real now all of a sudden!

Mr Rach, I love the outfit!

Jojo, you go girl! :thumbup:

Faff, I was thinking about you this morning so glad to see your update. Sorry about the pre eclampsia :( On the bright side we're 35 weeks today so not much longer and baby can come out!


----------



## Fraggles

I'm in my last box, I just noticed :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## jms895

Fraggles said:


> Afternoon all, well seen the hospital and i'll be having baby early by c/s looks like will be 38-39 weeks they are phoning me with a date.


Yay wont be long now :)



jojo-m said:


> Yay fraggles you lucky devil! I'm going to be very jealous when all these babies come before mine! Glad you got your section sounded like that's what you wanted!
> 
> Faff hope they don't leave you too long in limbo and you have a good birth, considering how well all our new jellybeans are doing I'd say baby should be great even tho early! Keep us updated!
> 
> Hi to proudestdad, nice to see a hubby taking some interest, I have enough trouble getting my hubby to chose a name never mind anything else! He was rubbish last time too, only takes interest and is a good dad when baby arrives! So just me that suffers ;-)
> 
> Ipretti forgot what I was going to say to you, on iPhone so won't show me posts but think your seeing hubby at weekend? I'm sure your really looking forward to seeing him, must be tough been alone a lot!
> 
> Off to Uni today, only have one more lecture next week and that's all theory time finished! One essay to write and a final placement of 14 weeks to do after mat leave and I'm a qualified nurse! Woo hoo! X

:wohoo:



proudestdad said:


> Rache managed to intercept my surprise for baby this morning, so I figured I might as well post pics on here for all to see (plus I think it is ace and everyone should see it!)....
> 
> View attachment 144712
> View attachment 144713
> 
> 
> It is in 0 - 3 months, so hopefully baby will get some good wear out of it!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, or as well as you can in your various situations. We are thinking of you all and hoping all goes well for all of you :)

That babygrow is so cute! :)



Fraggles said:


> I'm in my last box, I just noticed :happydance: :wohoo:

:wohoo:


----------



## Disneydancr

proudestdad said:


> Rache managed to intercept my surprise for baby this morning, so I figured I might as well post pics on here for all to see (plus I think it is ace and everyone should see it!)....
> 
> View attachment 144712
> View attachment 144713
> 
> 
> It is in 0 - 3 months, so hopefully baby will get some good wear out of it!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, or as well as you can in your various situations. We are thinking of you all and hoping all goes well for all of you :)

That's adorable! Good taste. 



Neko said:


> So many January babies here already! :baby:
> 
> I panicked this morning. I hadn't felt the baby by 9:15 so I called my OB. Of course the baby starts kicking at 9:20. d'oh...
> 
> Unfortunately yesterday's ultrasound shows the baby decided to turn breech. Anyone know what the chances of the baby turning now is?

I had the same scare 2 weeks ago and called my OB right away. She said the movement is actually a really good thing and that it's far too early to worry about position. Don't need to really monitor that until 37 or 38 weeks.

For all of you ladies whose babies have started to engage, did you experience a sharp increase in movement? The last couple of weeks, my LO seems to move, then nap, then wiggle a bit more, then nap, and so on. All last night though, it felt as though she felt like she was swimming and flipping all over the place. She keeps changing positions and doing somersaults like if she was back to 24 weeks as opposed to 34 weeks of gestation. lol. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Mom 2B

proudestdad said:


> Rache managed to intercept my surprise for baby this morning, so I figured I might as well post pics on here for all to see (plus I think it is ace and everyone should see it!)....
> 
> View attachment 144712
> View attachment 144713
> 
> 
> It is in 0 - 3 months, so hopefully baby will get some good wear out of it!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, or as well as you can in your various situations. We are thinking of you all and hoping all goes well for all of you :)

That is the cutest thing ive seen!!!! Love it

Well im going to get started on packing hospital bags today. I went out and bought most of the things i needed. Got a diaper bag too. I was giong to wait until after my shower but if baby comes early I want to have all his things packed in it already. I have a dr appt today. Just to talk about my hospital trip onthe weekend. Hoping he will check my measurments and maybe ill be back on track


----------



## Mom 2B

I have found in the last week that baby is more active more often during the day....but the movements are not as strong. Feels more like rolls and stretching then the kicks and punches i use to feel. Baby use to be really active every 3-4 hours but now it seems more like every hour or two hes moving around for abut 10-15 minutes.
Im sure the movements are not as strong because there is less room now but i wish they were still following the 3-4 hour time frame.....makes it hard to plan out napping during quiet time! LOL


----------



## Fraggles

My stomach looks alien like when baby moves, looks like he's going to burst out :haha: I still get big strong movements but they knock me for six as I feel like my insides are turning inside out.


----------



## LittleMrs

Fraggles congrats on last box. 

I'm not anywhere near finishing packing the hospital bag - I've finished LO's bag, I've thought about a bag for OH that I can stick his book, i-pod and gameboy in (I'm so worried he's going to be bored or over-stressed) and I've got about half of my stuff bt I'm missing some fairly essential stuff like button front nighties and stuff. 

There was a website which you can buy unusual babygros from - I can't remember what it is though, so that wasn't very helpful of me. Sorry. I'll hve a search and see what I can find.


----------



## smiffy85

Fraggles said:


> My stomach looks alien like when baby moves, looks like he's going to burst out :haha: I still get big strong movements but they knock me for six as I feel like my insides are turning inside out.

If it's alien bellies your talking about check out this video my OH sent me a few days ago! It's so weird!!!

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3244041/Footage-of-alien-child-in-stomach.html

:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## jojo-m

mum2be2011 said:


> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> Off to Uni today, only have one more lecture next week and that's all theory time finished! One essay to write and a final placement of 14 weeks to do after mat leave and I'm a qualified nurse! Woo hoo! X
> 
> Thats great news Jo. Which branch of nursing did you do?
> 
> I did childrens nursing but left at the point you are at now. Never did my final placement. Stupid I know. Going back once the girls are older to get my degreeClick to expand...

Its adult branch, wanted to be a midwife but have long term plan to get into health visiting which is more important and you need to have adult nursing for that and only got offer of adult so thats what happened. Will be so glad to finish though a bit apprehensive to go back after so long off straight into final placement!

Would you have to do all the course again? how long have you been out of it? you should use def go back :thumbup:

x


----------



## hodbert

proudestdad said:


> Rache managed to intercept my surprise for baby this morning, so I figured I might as well post pics on here for all to see (plus I think it is ace and everyone should see it!)....
> 
> View attachment 144712
> View attachment 144713
> 
> 
> It is in 0 - 3 months, so hopefully baby will get some good wear out of it!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, or as well as you can in your various situations. We are thinking of you all and hoping all goes well for all of you :)

I LOVE that babygrow! Someone posted it when I was in 1st tri but I didnt go for it in the end, think its fab though!



lovealittle1 said:


> Hodbert  Has baby been more active yet?? I know how you feel about getting in and out of bed. It is like I have build up the momentum and then get to the loo and just a little bit come out!

Not really more active but decided to do a kick count earlier and counted 10 in about 15 mins so she is obviously still moving, but because shes so low now I dnt feel it as much unless i'm concentrating. Going to keep an eye on it though.



Fraggles said:


> I'm in my last box, I just noticed :happydance: :wohoo:

Yey for last box!



jojo-m said:


> Off to Uni today, only have one more lecture next week and that's all theory time finished! One essay to write and a final placement of 14 weeks to do after mat leave and I'm a qualified nurse! Woo hoo! X

Yey! :happydance:

Sorry to everyone who is ill, it cant be nice being so far along and sick, esp if you have LO's to look after. I got a bad cold at about 32 weeks and that was hard enough, am still sniffling from it!

My god I am uncomfy down there at the moment. Everything kills when I move and I'm walking like I've got a ball between my thighs! Hubby has started having a little giggle to himself whenever I get up and waddle off, I could swing for him! I've told him he's carrying the next one!


----------



## Disneydancr

Thanks for sharing that link smiffy! It's the best video of movement I've seen! My LO is not quite that visible, but almost!


----------



## LittleMrs

I have an anterior placenta and so I can't really see much movement at all.


----------



## LittleMrs

Also, there's a couple of websites that sell funky babygros/rompers etc. 

Dirty fingers 
Stardust
Nappyhead

They're all quite expensive though.


----------



## mum2be2011

jojo-m said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> Off to Uni today, only have one more lecture next week and that's all theory time finished! One essay to write and a final placement of 14 weeks to do after mat leave and I'm a qualified nurse! Woo hoo! X
> 
> Thats great news Jo. Which branch of nursing did you do?
> 
> I did childrens nursing but left at the point you are at now. Never did my final placement. Stupid I know. Going back once the girls are older to get my degreeClick to expand...
> 
> Its adult branch, wanted to be a midwife but have long term plan to get into health visiting which is more important and you need to have adult nursing for that and only got offer of adult so thats what happened. Will be so glad to finish though a bit apprehensive to go back after so long off straight into final placement!
> 
> Would you have to do all the course again? how long have you been out of it? you should use def go back :thumbup:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeah would have to start again which sucks really. The NMC have a rule apparently that you have 5 years from start of course to completing it and if you dont complete it in the 5 years you then have to wait 5 years before you can re-enrol. I left in September/October 2006 so will have to wait till Jan 2012 as they count the 1st of September as start of the new year.

Cant wait to be honest I miss it so much, I loved my placements in the hospital, hated community placements but then I had 2 bad community placements with mentors that didnt want students. Ive done 2 general paeds (medical & surgery mixed), paed cardiac and then I did school nursing and palliative care in the community.


----------



## Neko

Disneydancr said:


> I had the same scare 2 weeks ago and called my OB right away. She said the movement is actually a really good thing and that it's far too early to worry about position. Don't need to really monitor that until 37 or 38 weeks.
> 
> For all of you ladies whose babies have started to engage, did you experience a sharp increase in movement? The last couple of weeks, my LO seems to move, then nap, then wiggle a bit more, then nap, and so on. All last night though, it felt as though she felt like she was swimming and flipping all over the place. She keeps changing positions and doing somersaults like if she was back to 24 weeks as opposed to 34 weeks of gestation. lol. Anyone else experiencing this?

Mine is playing position roulette. Last Friday she was transverse, yesterday she was breech. Now today she was transverse again, but facing the opposite way of Friday.


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies :)


----------



## rcbrown08

Hello ladies. I've been diagnosed with preeclampsia so in hospital to be induced. Please keep me in your prayers. I really want a natural delivery and terrified that it may turn into a section. Hopefully all goes well! Thanks so much!


----------



## blessed

Good luck rcbrown! Prayin for ya... you'll be meeting your bundle of joy soon! :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Good luck, rachel. Hope u have the birth you want. X


----------



## hodbert

Good luck Rachel, looking forward to seeing piccies of our new JB! :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Good Luck Rachel


----------



## jms895

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I've been diagnosed with preeclampsia so in hospital to be induced. Please keep me in your prayers. I really want a natural delivery and terrified that it may turn into a section. Hopefully all goes well! Thanks so much!

Good luck hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## naomicourt

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I've been diagnosed with preeclampsia so in hospital to be induced. Please keep me in your prayers. I really want a natural delivery and terrified that it may turn into a section. Hopefully all goes well! Thanks so much!

Good luck Hun. Hope everything goes ok. The first yellow jelly bean to arrive
:) :hugs:


----------



## Mystique26

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I've been diagnosed with preeclampsia so in hospital to be induced. Please keep me in your prayers. I really want a natural delivery and terrified that it may turn into a section. Hopefully all goes well! Thanks so much!

Thinking of you hun. Hoping both you and bubs are great! :hugs:


----------



## Neko

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I've been diagnosed with preeclampsia so in hospital to be induced. Please keep me in your prayers. I really want a natural delivery and terrified that it may turn into a section. Hopefully all goes well! Thanks so much!

Good luck with your delivery. :hugs:


----------



## Disneydancr

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I've been diagnosed with preeclampsia so in hospital to be induced. Please keep me in your prayers. I really want a natural delivery and terrified that it may turn into a section. Hopefully all goes well! Thanks so much!

Best of luck for a speedy, healthy and comfortable (as possible) labor!


----------



## iprettii

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I've been diagnosed with preeclampsia so in hospital to be induced. Please keep me in your prayers. I really want a natural delivery and terrified that it may turn into a section. Hopefully all goes well! Thanks so much!

good luck darling, keep as posted as soon as you can :hugs:


----------



## iprettii

Doctors appointment went well today... Then again I was literally in the office for 7 minutes.. I got there at 3:57 and left by 4:04.. They checked my blood pressure, we heard her heart beat..

Funny story. As he presses the doppler onto my stomach I can feel her move to the other side... The doctor then goes to the other side and she moves again, then finally he went back to the other side where she was and got the heartbeat lol. It's like she knows exactly what's going on out here and is playing hide and go seek or she's being shy.

Doc says I am measuring perfect and he'll see me in 2 wks. Which is December 23rd and i'll be 35 weeks by then and by then I would have my hospital bag and baby bag all ready and 7 days after that appointment will be my LAST day of work.. How exciting.


----------



## Mom 2B

well ladies I seen the dr today. he still has no idea what my weird cramping was from and said if it comes back to go back to hospital. I have not gained any weight this past week and half. Had some problems with babys heart rate. while laying on my back the HR went down to 113. but when i rolled to my left side was back to normal. Nurse had teh dr check it again and the same thing happened.

So now im told absolutly NO SLEEPING ON MY BACK. I always go to sleep on my side but end up on my back in the morning. Dr said baby must be laying on the cord adn its cutting his oxygen off. I have to do everything i can to avoid being on my back. Could possibly kill baby. OMG!!!!!!!! Dr said to sleep with pillows behind my back so i can't roll that way. Or sleep on the couch....but even when i sleep on the couch i wake up on my back (which is weird cuz before being PG i never woke up or slept on my back) Im so horribly worried im giogn to roll on my back and not know it and hurt my baby. Any suggestions other than pillows?

Also my belly is still measuring 2 weeks small. Dr had not gotten u/s results yet but I told him what the measurments were and im giong to have another u/s at 35 weeks. Dr said as long as my measurements dont fall any farther behind then i should not worry too much....2 weeks behind is not that bad. But im horribly worried about the whole sleeping thing. Im sure im not ginog to get any sleep tonight.....or for the next 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Disneydancr

well, finally sucked it up and took my 34 week bump pic. I didn't do one last week. I have my 32 week pic to compare. Feels like I've doubled in size these last 2 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1









34 Weeks!.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## haacke_elisac

Hey! I had preeclampsia with my son who is three months old. It takes a lot out of you and I was induced early but I had a wonderful delivery and everything went great. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jolene

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I've been diagnosed with preeclampsia so in hospital to be induced. Please keep me in your prayers. I really want a natural delivery and terrified that it may turn into a section. Hopefully all goes well! Thanks so much!

Will keep you in my prayers Rachel. I hope you get the birth you want but don't worry a caesar is not that bad. Can't wait to see your little bundle!



iprettii said:


> Funny story. As he presses the doppler onto my stomach I can feel her move to the other side... The doctor then goes to the other side and she moves again, then finally he went back to the other side where she was and got the heartbeat lol. It's like she knows exactly what's going on out here and is playing hide and go seek or she's being shy.

Cute! My LO won't move, she pushes back, lol.



Mom 2B said:


> well ladies I seen the dr today. he still has no idea what my weird cramping was from and said if it comes back to go back to hospital. I have not gained any weight this past week and half. Had some problems with babys heart rate. while laying on my back the HR went down to 113. but when i rolled to my left side was back to normal. Nurse had teh dr check it again and the same thing happened.
> 
> So now im told absolutly NO SLEEPING ON MY BACK. I always go to sleep on my side but end up on my back in the morning. Dr said baby must be laying on the cord adn its cutting his oxygen off. I have to do everything i can to avoid being on my back. Could possibly kill baby. OMG!!!!!!!! Dr said to sleep with pillows behind my back so i can't roll that way. Or sleep on the couch....but even when i sleep on the couch i wake up on my back (which is weird cuz before being PG i never woke up or slept on my back) Im so horribly worried im giogn to roll on my back and not know it and hurt my baby. Any suggestions other than pillows?
> 
> Also my belly is still measuring 2 weeks small. Dr had not gotten u/s results yet but I told him what the measurments were and im giong to have another u/s at 35 weeks. Dr said as long as my measurements dont fall any farther behind then i should not worry too much....2 weeks behind is not that bad. But im horribly worried about the whole sleeping thing. Im sure im not ginog to get any sleep tonight.....or for the next 6-7 weeks.

That is scary Laura but I'm sure you will do great. Being aware of it now will probably play on your mind and you will wake if you roll back. Perhaps if you still worry, attach something to the back of your pj's which will be uncomfortable to lie on?



Disneydancr said:


> well, finally sucked it up and took my 34 week bump pic. I didn't do one last week. I have my 32 week pic to compare. Feels like I've doubled in size these last 2 weeks!

Looking good Regina. Your belly button still seems to be moving south for the winter. So is mine, sometimes I can't even see it, lol.


----------



## mum2be2011

Morning ladies just a quick one from me. As you know I wasn't well at all on Tuesday but I was fine yeaterday. Been up a couple of hours now bong violently sick and baby isn't moving. Will be phoning either the drs or pregnancy assessment unit at 8:30 to see if I can get seen. Something isnt right as my urine is orange and I feel like crap. Will try and get on later to update you or Mr Rachael will update on my behalf :)


----------



## Fraggles

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I've been diagnosed with preeclampsia so in hospital to be induced. Please keep me in your prayers. I really want a natural delivery and terrified that it may turn into a section. Hopefully all goes well! Thanks so much!

Good luck :hugs: :baby::kiss:


----------



## hodbert

Hi Girls, not managed to get to sleep as yet, stupid neighbours upstairs let their kids run about at all hours and its keeping me awake, as if I need any help!

Loving your bump pic Regina, looks like u may have dropped. Mom2B hope you managed to stay off your back and it's not worrying you too much. Rachael thinking of you, hope everything is ok.

I took a bump pic today so thought I would post last one (36 wks) and today's (37+5):
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks small.jpg
File size: 133.3 KB
Views: 6









37+5wks small.jpg
File size: 121.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smiffy85

Morning all! I love multi-quoting now I know how so here goes with some replies to you lovely lot!



rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I've been diagnosed with preeclampsia so in hospital to be induced. Please keep me in your prayers. I really want a natural delivery and terrified that it may turn into a section. Hopefully all goes well! Thanks so much!

Sending thoughts and hugs and hope you can have the delivery you want hun. Everything will work out for the best I'm sure!



iprettii said:


> Doctors appointment went well today... Then again I was literally in the office for 7 minutes.. I got there at 3:57 and left by 4:04.. They checked my blood pressure, we heard her heart beat..
> 
> Funny story. As he presses the doppler onto my stomach I can feel her move to the other side... The doctor then goes to the other side and she moves again, then finally he went back to the other side where she was and got the heartbeat lol. It's like she knows exactly what's going on out here and is playing hide and go seek or she's being shy.
> 
> Doc says I am measuring perfect and he'll see me in 2 wks. Which is December 23rd and i'll be 35 weeks by then and by then I would have my hospital bag and baby bag all ready and 7 days after that appointment will be my LAST day of work.. How exciting.

I'm always in and out at the docs too lol! Im going to mine this morning, hope it goes as well as yours! Glad all is good hun!



Mom 2B said:


> well ladies I seen the dr today. he still has no idea what my weird cramping was from and said if it comes back to go back to hospital. I have not gained any weight this past week and half. Had some problems with babys heart rate. while laying on my back the HR went down to 113. but when i rolled to my left side was back to normal. Nurse had teh dr check it again and the same thing happened.
> 
> So now im told absolutly NO SLEEPING ON MY BACK. I always go to sleep on my side but end up on my back in the morning. Dr said baby must be laying on the cord adn its cutting his oxygen off. I have to do everything i can to avoid being on my back. Could possibly kill baby. OMG!!!!!!!! Dr said to sleep with pillows behind my back so i can't roll that way. Or sleep on the couch....but even when i sleep on the couch i wake up on my back (which is weird cuz before being PG i never woke up or slept on my back) Im so horribly worried im giogn to roll on my back and not know it and hurt my baby. Any suggestions other than pillows?
> 
> Also my belly is still measuring 2 weeks small. Dr had not gotten u/s results yet but I told him what the measurments were and im giong to have another u/s at 35 weeks. Dr said as long as my measurements dont fall any farther behind then i should not worry too much....2 weeks behind is not that bad. But im horribly worried about the whole sleeping thing. Im sure im not ginog to get any sleep tonight.....or for the next 6-7 weeks.

Hugs Laura. I was told at a physio antenatal class that its all a load of rbbish about sleeping on your back cutting off oxygen to baby but if your doctor says so then I don't know plus the heart rate thing seems quite conclusive. The lady told me that the problem with sleeping on your back is that the baby can lay on YOUR main spinal blood vessel from your legs back up to your heart and make you feel light headed and izzy cos its slowed down your heart rate. Nothing to do with the baby. Now I'm confused but I think pillows behind you would be good to try. Try not to worry too much hun, sounds daft but I hope all is ok soon. :hugs:



Disneydancr said:


> well, finally sucked it up and took my 34 week bump pic. I didn't do one last week. I have my 32 week pic to compare. Feels like I've doubled in size these last 2 weeks!

Wow that is an impressive bumpage regina. Your belly button is trying to escape lol!



mum2be2011 said:


> Morning ladies just a quick one from me. As you know I wasn't well at all on Tuesday but I was fine yeaterday. Been up a couple of hours now bong violently sick and baby isn't moving. Will be phoning either the drs or pregnancy assessment unit at 8:30 to see if I can get seen. Something isnt right as my urine is orange and I feel like crap. Will try and get on later to update you or Mr Rachael will update on my behalf :)

Commented on your FB status but just so you know I'm thinking of you hun :hugs:



hodbert said:


> Hi Girls, not managed to get to sleep as yet, stupid neighbours upstairs let their kids run about at all hours and its keeping me awake, as if I need any help!
> 
> Loving your bump pic Regina, looks like u may have dropped. Mom2B hope you managed to stay off your back and it's not worrying you too much. Rachael thinking of you, hope everything is ok.
> 
> I took a bump pic today so thought I would post last one (36 wks) and today's (37+5):

Lisa O my goodness. That is mega bumpage and I now understand why you have been so uncomfortable hunny!! I love it though it is so so cute!

Not a lot to report from me today. Had a really good nights sleep all snuggled with OH lol and only went for one toilet stop!! :happydance: Think the coldness of the house in the middle of the night is putting bean off getting me up lol! Off to MW in an hour so need to get my bottom in gear really!! 

Hugs to all of you xxxx


----------



## sar35

Morning all, hope you are all ok x


----------



## lauren-kate

I am ok thankyou, nothing much to report - just a sore arm from the flu jab yesterday. I have my midwife appointment tomorrow, and should hopefully be sorting out everything for the homebirth. Fingers crossed baby is in the right position and stays there!


----------



## millward329

Lisa...only one thing to say - WOW! Bet you can't wait to have your body back to yourself :winkwink:

Glad you are going to get checked out Rachael, doesn't sound at all pleasant so feel better soon :hugs:

Cool, our 7th:hugs: JB is on their way and just one day off full term. 

Breastfeeding workshop was useful yesterday but could have done with being 2 hours...so bored by hour 3! Still we had fake boobies and babies to play with. Learnt about the Madonna hold and rugby ball hold. Anyone know why it is call Madonna hold? 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## beccybobeccy

whats the madonna hold? Is it cause it makes your boobs all pointy?


----------



## beccybobeccy

sar35 said:


> Morning all, hope you are all ok x

How you getting on lovely? x
All good here, got midwife this morning at 11 so get to be groped in the bump for 5 mins again!! 

Still having a lot of pelvic pain and sleepless nights but I've pretty much given up hope with comfort on both these points!

9 working days left til Holiday/Maternity Leave.... :happydance:
Anyone else having mixed feelings about leaving work?
I feel excited to finish because I'm so eager to have "Falcon" here but I'm a little sad to leave work. I've been a bit sentimental all week as they slowly take projects away from me... I'm starting to feel a bit useless!


----------



## Jolene

mum2be2011 said:


> Morning ladies just a quick one from me. As you know I wasn't well at all on Tuesday but I was fine yeaterday. Been up a couple of hours now bong violently sick and baby isn't moving. Will be phoning either the drs or pregnancy assessment unit at 8:30 to see if I can get seen. Something isnt right as my urine is orange and I feel like crap. Will try and get on later to update you or Mr Rachael will update on my behalf :)

Let us know how it goes, am thinking of you.



sar35 said:


> Morning all, hope you are all ok x

Hi Sarah, how are you and little Joe doing?



lauren-kate said:


> I am ok thankyou, nothing much to report - just a sore arm from the flu jab yesterday. I have my midwife appointment tomorrow, and should hopefully be sorting out everything for the homebirth. Fingers crossed baby is in the right position and stays there!

That's exciting. Keep your head down baby!


----------



## jms895

Lisa - Yep I agree MEGA BUMPAGE!!!!!!! 

Disney lovely bump!

Rachael - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you :hugs:

I saw MW just now. HB ok, BP ok, measuring 36 weeks bang on now so have steadied off. Still looking at a 7 pound baby :) And he is 3/5 engaged yay!! Next appointment at 38 weeks on 21st Dec! xx


----------



## beccybobeccy

jms895 said:


> Lisa - Yep I agree MEGA BUMPAGE!!!!!!!
> 
> Disney lovely bump!
> 
> Rachael - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> I saw MW just now. HB ok, BP ok, measuring 36 weeks bang on now so have steadied off. Still looking at a 7 pound baby :) And he is 3/5 engaged yay!! Next appointment at 38 weeks on 21st Dec! xx

How can they tell how engaged and how heavy baby is? When did they first tell you?


----------



## noja

Morning all, hope everyone and their bumps doing well!


----------



## jms895

beccybobeccy said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - Yep I agree MEGA BUMPAGE!!!!!!!
> 
> Disney lovely bump!
> 
> Rachael - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> I saw MW just now. HB ok, BP ok, measuring 36 weeks bang on now so have steadied off. Still looking at a 7 pound baby :) And he is 3/5 engaged yay!! Next appointment at 38 weeks on 21st Dec! xx
> 
> How can they tell how engaged and how heavy baby is? When did they first tell you?Click to expand...

They have a feel and take a guess! She reckons 7 1/2 to 8 pounds as Caine was 7 pounds 2 oz. And yes I know he is engaged I feel him and MW has a feel for the head and tells you xx


----------



## Mom 2B

Well I have just had the crappiest nights sleep EVER! Woke up literally every hour. Three times I was on my back and was panicking (sp?) Had to stay awake to count kicks and LO was not making it easy cuz he wanted tosleep. Sitting here this morning waiting for him to wake up adn move around. I tried sleeping with a pillow tucked under my bum and lower back so that I will not roll back but i guess it didn't work that well. Might have to try the couch tonight. And my back is hurrting worse than it ever has for first thing inthe morning. What a day today will be!!!!

I have a big christmas party today at the play group I take my daughter to which is goign to throw off nap time so I hope she handles it well....and i hope she doesn't freak out to much over Santa. Last year she was fine but we stopped at teh mall yesterday adn she wouldn't even go near Santa. 

7 babies now! wow! 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Hi Girls, not managed to get to sleep as yet, stupid neighbours upstairs let their kids run about at all hours and its keeping me awake, as if I need any help!
> 
> Loving your bump pic Regina, looks like u may have dropped. Mom2B hope you managed to stay off your back and it's not worrying you too much. Rachael thinking of you, hope everything is ok.
> 
> I took a bump pic today so thought I would post last one (36 wks) and today's (37+5):

Blimey you have dropped! Not long now I don't think. :) xx



mum2be2011 said:


> Morning ladies just a quick one from me. As you know I wasn't well at all on Tuesday but I was fine yeaterday. Been up a couple of hours now bong violently sick and baby isn't moving. Will be phoning either the drs or pregnancy assessment unit at 8:30 to see if I can get seen. Something isnt right as my urine is orange and I feel like crap. Will try and get on later to update you or Mr Rachael will update on my behalf :)

Saw your update on facebook. Hope everything is ok hun. :hugs: xx



jms895 said:


> Lisa - Yep I agree MEGA BUMPAGE!!!!!!!
> 
> Disney lovely bump!
> 
> Rachael - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> I saw MW just now. HB ok, BP ok, measuring 36 weeks bang on now so have steadied off. Still looking at a 7 pound baby :) And he is 3/5 engaged yay!! Next appointment at 38 weeks on 21st Dec! xx

Glad everything is going well. :happydance:



Mom 2B said:


> Well I have just had the crappiest nights sleep EVER! Woke up literally every hour. Three times I was on my back and was panicking (sp?) Had to stay awake to count kicks and LO was not making it easy cuz he wanted tosleep. Sitting here this morning waiting for him to wake up adn move around. I tried sleeping with a pillow tucked under my bum and lower back so that I will not roll back but i guess it didn't work that well. Might have to try the couch tonight. And my back is hurrting worse than it ever has for first thing inthe morning. What a day today will be!!!!
> 
> I have a big christmas party today at the play group I take my daughter to which is goign to throw off nap time so I hope she handles it well....and i hope she doesn't freak out to much over Santa. Last year she was fine but we stopped at teh mall yesterday adn she wouldn't even go near Santa.
> 
> 7 babies now! wow!
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

Aww my Daughter is scared Santa too. We are taking her to see him next week and have a feeling she will kick up a fuss. :(



Well I had my appointment today and blood pressure is fine. Baby is measuring 38 weeks so pretty much spot on, heart beat is fine, still 3/5 engaged and is now laying LOA which apparently is a good position. 
Next appointment on the 20th December but, really hoping that I would of had it by then. :haha:

Edit: Here is a picture of baby's position :)


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, thanks for the comments on my bump, I feel absolutely huge so good to know its not in my head! I'm only 4ft10 so you can imagine how much it's taken over. Still nothing doing down there though, but seeing doc in a couple of hours so will see if she has anything to say.

Mom2B I'm with you on the crap night's sleep, although not for same reason obviously! Stupid neighbours had me up til midnight and I think he must get up early for work so since half 5 there's been more banging about, waking me up and can't get back to sleep. It doesnt help that I am now up every hour to pee and it takes me a good half hour to get back to sleep most times. Result = hardly any sleep and a v grumpy me!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies thank you for all your lovely messages not only on here but also on facebook.

Baby is absolutely fine and was just panicking us for nothing. Got to the hospital and they put me straight on the CTG monitor. Took the midwife a couple of minutes to find the heartbeat but once she did it was nice and strong and regular, a tad faster than they liked but it was strong (190) after a few minutes they put the toco on and baby decided to start moving and kicking so there was a lovely graph with x's all over it from a happy baby. Toco spiked a number of times but only upto 30 (we put this down to BH's) after 45 minutes of monitoring they were happy with babies heartbeat as it had dropped to 160 and with movement went upto 180. They were happy for me to go home on strict bedrest and drink lots of fluids, not to worry about food too much and to wait for our appointment in clinic tomorrow.

Midwife checked babies position and she is still not head down, she is still transverse. Asked about when it becomes a problem and what will happen and got told that position isnt a problem till 36 - 37 weeks and that they will discuss options in clinic tomorrow. She pointed out that baby cant come out like that as they are only designed to come head or bum first. If my waters break now they dont know what part of baby will come first and the concern is that it could be placenta / leg / arm / cord etc

Came home and Luke got me some water and then tucked me up in bed. Just woke up and feel slightly better, not been sick but still feel very sick. 

This morning has made me realise just how lucky I am to have such a caring bloke. Luke was so calm and tried to keep me calm as well. Phoebe went to nursery as normal but she kept putting her hand on my face and looking really sad at me as if to say "mummy, sorry you're poorly". Got a lovely kiss on the cheek from her, a cuddle and really big happy wave bye bye.


----------



## lovealittle1

hi JJ's lots of :hugs: to everyone. I had a bad nights sleep filled with bad dreams, allergies and lots of trips to the loo. One month tomorrow until my EDD!!! How exciting!!


----------



## jms895

Rachael great news hun and lets hope bubs turns soon for you!!

Hope everyone gets better sleep tonight. I had a crap one too finally dropping off at 3am but just had a nice nap to catch up a bit. Getting used to these afternoon naps now :haha:


----------



## LittleMrs

Mom 2B said:


> well ladies I seen the dr today. he still has no idea what my weird cramping was from and said if it comes back to go back to hospital. I have not gained any weight this past week and half. Had some problems with babys heart rate. while laying on my back the HR went down to 113. but when i rolled to my left side was back to normal. Nurse had teh dr check it again and the same thing happened.
> 
> So now im told absolutly NO SLEEPING ON MY BACK. I always go to sleep on my side but end up on my back in the morning. Dr said baby must be laying on the cord adn its cutting his oxygen off. I have to do everything i can to avoid being on my back. Could possibly kill baby. OMG!!!!!!!! Dr said to sleep with pillows behind my back so i can't roll that way. Or sleep on the couch....but even when i sleep on the couch i wake up on my back (which is weird cuz before being PG i never woke up or slept on my back) Im so horribly worried im giogn to roll on my back and not know it and hurt my baby. Any suggestions other than pillows?
> 
> Also my belly is still measuring 2 weeks small. Dr had not gotten u/s results yet but I told him what the measurments were and im giong to have another u/s at 35 weeks. Dr said as long as my measurements dont fall any farther behind then i should not worry too much....2 weeks behind is not that bad. But im horribly worried about the whole sleeping thing. Im sure im not ginog to get any sleep tonight.....or for the next 6-7 weeks.

This is going to sound ridiculous bt sew a golf ball/ping pong ball onto the back of your nightwear - then you'll wake up everytime you roll onto your back and eventually probably won't do it. 



mum2be2011 said:


> Morning ladies just a quick one from me. As you know I wasn't well at all on Tuesday but I was fine yeaterday. Been up a couple of hours now bong violently sick and baby isn't moving. Will be phoning either the drs or pregnancy assessment unit at 8:30 to see if I can get seen. Something isnt right as my urine is orange and I feel like crap. Will try and get on later to update you or Mr Rachael will update on my behalf :)

Sorry you're not well but glad it turned out ok. Thank goodness for lovely OH taking care of you, even though I bet he was scared too. And lovely Phoebe giving her mummy sympathy. I hope you feel better tomorrow.



hodbert said:


> Hi Girls, not managed to get to sleep as yet, stupid neighbours upstairs let their kids run about at all hours and its keeping me awake, as if I need any help!
> 
> Loving your bump pic Regina, looks like u may have dropped. Mom2B hope you managed to stay off your back and it's not worrying you too much. Rachael thinking of you, hope everything is ok.
> 
> I took a bump pic today so thought I would post last one (36 wks) and today's (37+5):

Regina, lovely bump. Lisa, my word - that is a MASSIVE bump, I now feel like I should stop feeling sorry for myself carrying around my midget bump. Can't possibly be long now!



millward329 said:


> Lisa...only one thing to say - WOW! Bet you can't wait to have your body back to yourself :winkwink:
> 
> Glad you are going to get checked out Rachael, doesn't sound at all pleasant so feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Cool, our 7th:hugs: JB is on their way and just one day off full term.
> 
> Breastfeeding workshop was useful yesterday but could have done with being 2 hours...so bored by hour 3! Still we had fake boobies and babies to play with. Learnt about the Madonna hold and rugby ball hold. Anyone know why it is call Madonna hold?
> 
> Have a good day everyone x

Is it called Madonna hold because of some kind of religious thing - Madonna and child? Is it the traditional pose that they're pictured in? Just a thought, although I do think conical boobs would be much funnier. 

Feeling very full today - LO kicked at lunch time today in the staff room, nobody saw but my stomach moved a good couple of inches and I had to laugh at it - got some strange looks for it (probably a bit weird to share a private joke with your unborn child). 

Slept like rubbish last night but she made me laugh today so feeling quite generous to the bump. Does anyone else find themselves conversing with theirs or am I just insane?


----------



## blessed

Naomi - my LO is laying the same way... I can feel her hiccups on my right side too because of her position.. :cloud9: even though I feel so bad for her when she gets them!


----------



## sar35

glad all is ok Rachael x


----------



## sar35

Mom 2B said:


> Well I have just had the crappiest nights sleep EVER! Woke up literally every hour. Three times I was on my back and was panicking (sp?) Had to stay awake to count kicks and LO was not making it easy cuz he wanted tosleep. Sitting here this morning waiting for him to wake up adn move around. I tried sleeping with a pillow tucked under my bum and lower back so that I will not roll back but i guess it didn't work that well. Might have to try the couch tonight. And my back is hurrting worse than it ever has for first thing inthe morning. What a day today will be!!!!
> 
> I have a big christmas party today at the play group I take my daughter to which is goign to throw off nap time so I hope she handles it well....and i hope she doesn't freak out to much over Santa. Last year she was fine but we stopped at teh mall yesterday adn she wouldn't even go near Santa.
> 
> 7 babies now! wow!
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


7 babies???
Joe and I are fine, he is gorgeous, ive got some new photos ill try and put on here, if not ill put them on fb. He pulled his feeding tube out today and has been trying really hard with the bottles. He finds it difficult to breathe and drink at the same time, apparently a typical 35weeker! But he is improving every day, when we go in now we have our own room(if its free) its like a bedsit and we can feed him in there, its much better than being in the nursery looking at everyone as he wakes for a feed then sleeps til the next one.
We are more relaxed and taking it each day, we hope he will be home Mondayish.... But have been warned he could go backwards but at the moment its all good!:hugs:


----------



## Mom 2B

Are there not 7 jelly beans born now? I thought someone was having their baby yesterday or today??????


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies! Just back from my doc apptmt with some news! Doc has booked us in for induction next Friday, when I will be 39 weeks. With it being so close to xmas and only a week off my DD we decided to go for it - being out here and our own etc it helps us to have a date set. I hope nobody here judges us for it, I've read a few comments lately (not in JB's) about ppl saying you should wait for baby to come on its own and it causes more complications bringing her out when shes not ready. We spoke to doctor though and she said it is a common thing to do, especially at this time of year, so I am pleased. I am absolutely crapping it now though!!!!!! Ooh and plz no mention on facebook to those of you i'm friends with :) I'm not going to annouce it to the world, just you ladies who understand!

Anyway, glad everything seems to be well Rachael and Sar fx for little Joe coming home soon. Am going for a nap as only had about 5 hours last night and am shattered. :hugs:


----------



## millward329

Ooh Lisa how exciting! We will all be thinking of you that day, looks like you get your body back to yourself (well kinda!) soon x Lovely news


----------



## lovealittle1

Glad all is well Rachael

Wonderful news Lisa Eek one week to go!!!


----------



## Jolene

hodbert said:


> Hey ladies! Just back from my doc apptmt with some news! Doc has booked us in for induction next Friday, when I will be 39 weeks. With it being so close to xmas and only a week off my DD we decided to go for it - being out here and our own etc it helps us to have a date set. I hope nobody here judges us for it, I've read a few comments lately (not in JB's) about ppl saying you should wait for baby to come on its own and it causes more complications bringing her out when shes not ready. We spoke to doctor though and she said it is a common thing to do, especially at this time of year, so I am pleased. I am absolutely crapping it now though!!!!!! Ooh and plz no mention on facebook to those of you i'm friends with :) I'm not going to annouce it to the world, just you ladies who understand!

That's great news Lisa, wonder if she'll come on her own before that? It's so nice to be able to count down.



blessed said:


> Naomi - my LO is laying the same way... I can feel her hiccups on my right side too because of her position.. :cloud9: even though I feel so bad for her when she gets them!

lol Blessed, I just couldn't resist saying, as she has hiccups at the moment, that I can feel her hiccups in my butt :haha: It feels really weird.

Sar, glad Joe can come home soon!!!!


----------



## mum2be2011

hodbert said:


> Hey ladies! Just back from my doc apptmt with some news! Doc has booked us in for induction next Friday, when I will be 39 weeks. With it being so close to xmas and only a week off my DD we decided to go for it - being out here and our own etc it helps us to have a date set. I hope nobody here judges us for it, I've read a few comments lately (not in JB's) about ppl saying you should wait for baby to come on its own and it causes more complications bringing her out when shes not ready. We spoke to doctor though and she said it is a common thing to do, especially at this time of year, so I am pleased. I am absolutely crapping it now though!!!!!! Ooh and plz no mention on facebook to those of you i'm friends with :) I'm not going to annouce it to the world, just you ladies who understand!

Hey Lisa thats fantastic news, i think it is pretty safe to say no-one will judge you in here for having baby next Friday. There are alot of people that use baby and bump that are very opinionated and dont think before they speak. Years ago (when I was born), they used to induce ladies if they thought you would go into labour over the weekend and it was pretty common. 7 days at this stage isnt going to do baby any harm, she is full term and all she is doing now is putting more weight on, development is done, lungs are mature. Ignore alot of what you read on here :hugs: at the end of the day decisions like this are yours and your partners no-one elses.


----------



## Disneydancr

hodbert said:


> Hi Girls, not managed to get to sleep as yet, stupid neighbours upstairs let their kids run about at all hours and its keeping me awake, as if I need any help!
> 
> Loving your bump pic Regina, looks like u may have dropped. Mom2B hope you managed to stay off your back and it's not worrying you too much. Rachael thinking of you, hope everything is ok.
> 
> I took a bump pic today so thought I would post last one (36 wks) and today's (37+5):

wow! I thought I looked big, but it just doesn't compare! I'm a little jealous, but I can't imagine how uncomfortable it might be!



beccybobeccy said:


> whats the madonna hold? Is it cause it makes your boobs all pointy?

:rofl: oh my goodness! Almost PMSL!



naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls, not managed to get to sleep as yet, stupid neighbours upstairs let their kids run about at all hours and its keeping me awake, as if I need any help!
> 
> Loving your bump pic Regina, looks like u may have dropped. Mom2B hope you managed to stay off your back and it's not worrying you too much. Rachael thinking of you, hope everything is ok.
> 
> I took a bump pic today so thought I would post last one (36 wks) and today's (37+5):
> 
> Blimey you have dropped! Not long now I don't think. :) xx
> 
> 
> 
> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies just a quick one from me. As you know I wasn't well at all on Tuesday but I was fine yeaterday. Been up a couple of hours now bong violently sick and baby isn't moving. Will be phoning either the drs or pregnancy assessment unit at 8:30 to see if I can get seen. Something isnt right as my urine is orange and I feel like crap. Will try and get on later to update you or Mr Rachael will update on my behalf :)Click to expand...
> 
> Saw your update on facebook. Hope everything is ok hun. :hugs: xx
> 
> 
> 
> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - Yep I agree MEGA BUMPAGE!!!!!!!
> 
> Disney lovely bump!
> 
> Rachael - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> I saw MW just now. HB ok, BP ok, measuring 36 weeks bang on now so have steadied off. Still looking at a 7 pound baby :) And he is 3/5 engaged yay!! Next appointment at 38 weeks on 21st Dec! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Glad everything is going well. :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Mom 2B said:
> 
> 
> Well I have just had the crappiest nights sleep EVER! Woke up literally every hour. Three times I was on my back and was panicking (sp?) Had to stay awake to count kicks and LO was not making it easy cuz he wanted tosleep. Sitting here this morning waiting for him to wake up adn move around. I tried sleeping with a pillow tucked under my bum and lower back so that I will not roll back but i guess it didn't work that well. Might have to try the couch tonight. And my back is hurrting worse than it ever has for first thing inthe morning. What a day today will be!!!!
> 
> I have a big christmas party today at the play group I take my daughter to which is goign to throw off nap time so I hope she handles it well....and i hope she doesn't freak out to much over Santa. Last year she was fine but we stopped at teh mall yesterday adn she wouldn't even go near Santa.
> 
> 7 babies now! wow!
> 
> Hope everyone is well.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww my Daughter is scared Santa too. We are taking her to see him next week and have a feeling she will kick up a fuss. :(
> 
> 
> 
> Well I had my appointment today and blood pressure is fine. Baby is measuring 38 weeks so pretty much spot on, heart beat is fine, still 3/5 engaged and is now laying LOA which apparently is a good position.
> Next appointment on the 20th December but, really hoping that I would of had it by then. :haha:
> 
> Edit: Here is a picture of baby's position :)
> 
> View attachment 145017Click to expand...

That's how my LO has been for the last few weeks! They should have another arrow on the first one to point out where you see/feel hiccups! That's basically how I know what position she's in.



hodbert said:


> Hey ladies! Just back from my doc apptmt with some news! Doc has booked us in for induction next Friday, when I will be 39 weeks. With it being so close to xmas and only a week off my DD we decided to go for it - being out here and our own etc it helps us to have a date set. I hope nobody here judges us for it, I've read a few comments lately (not in JB's) about ppl saying you should wait for baby to come on its own and it causes more complications bringing her out when shes not ready. We spoke to doctor though and she said it is a common thing to do, especially at this time of year, so I am pleased. I am absolutely crapping it now though!!!!!! Ooh and plz no mention on facebook to those of you i'm friends with :) I'm not going to annouce it to the world, just you ladies who understand!
> 
> Anyway, glad everything seems to be well Rachael and Sar fx for little Joe coming home soon. Am going for a nap as only had about 5 hours last night and am shattered. :hugs:

Oh, lisa! I'm so excited for you! it's only a few days early. Just to put my 2 cents in, my mom told me to avoid induction at all costs, unless it's dangerous to the baby, because the contractions won't build naturally, so the labor harder to gauge- plus it can be more painful because of how strong the contractions are, especially in the beginning. She told me this because I had to be induced when I was born and she said it was a bad experience. I'm sure medicine has changed since then though. Wow! I can't believe you get to meet your LO in 8 days tops!

My back is so sore today! I'm not sure why. feels like my pelvis is getting sawed in half... and that my legs are coming out of socket.... and that my lower vertebrae are becoming disconnected from the rest of the spine. 

As most of you may or may not know, I haven't been able to go to work in almost 2 months now. The pregnancy has caused a lot of pain when I stand (it feels like a burning pulling underneath the bump on the left side (where the baby's head is) whenever I stand for more than 5-10 minutes. I've basically been in bed watching TV or sitting at the computer all day, every day.) This has caused a lot of tension in the household, because it's a huge loss of finances. 
It's also really affected my morale... I hear about all of you being able to work up until a scheduled leave and still being fit enough to work and do normal things. I walked to the store last night with OH and was in tears by the time we got back- it hurt so bad! The OB/GYN seems to think that my pain is nothing to worry about, and hasn't officially given me leave yet. I technically could go back to work any day I'm feeling better... but that doesn't seem to be happening. I just call out every day PDL (pregnancy disability leave), which doesn't put any marks against me. I just feel like less of a woman because I'm handling this pregnancy so poorly in comparison to just about everyone else. 
Now I have another thing to worry about- OH was talking to one of our friends about my being laid up in bed for so long, and she was really concerned. She said if I'm not active and doing lots of exercise, labor is going to really be hard for me. She says that so many muscles are used during labor that if I'm not in shape, labor can last a really long time and it'll basically tear me up- making recovery long as well. This really, really bothers me. I was a dancer and walked everywhere before this pregnancy made me unable to anymore. I do get up and walk as much as possible, but it's such a minimal amount. I would do more if I could, but I can't. What am I supposed to do? I'm really freaked out now and, again, I feel inadequate as a woman. I was such an active person before- in charge of anything my body did- now I have no control of what my body is doing and can't push it to do the things I want it to do.
Any of you who could add your 2 cents would really be appreciated. I don't want a hard labor, and I don't want a long recovery.


----------



## Jolene

Regina, don't believe everything you hear. Some people love to think they know what they're talking about. With the extensive research( :haha: ) us women do on labour and birth I'm sure we would have come across statistics stating that athletes have easy births and overweight/lazy people have difficult labours, or that people who are bed-ridden while pregnant have it worse. I know a certain amount of exercise is supposed to help but it can't be guaranteed. I was really fit when I had my son 10yrs ago and quite active during my pregnancy but I still ended up having a caesar :shrug:


----------



## jms895

Hi Lisa! Thats fab news and good for you if bubs is big and needs to come out! All I know is induction can be more painful as it comes on faster as contractiosn are un natural and you may be bored stuck in your room but at least bubs will be here for Xmas :)

Better get planning!! :)

I just dyed my hair red :)


----------



## jms895

Regina, dont believe that, you are fit and healthy. Just try and be active whilst IN LABOUR and you will speed it up and make it easier :hugs: xx


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Hey ladies! Just back from my doc apptmt with some news! Doc has booked us in for induction next Friday, when I will be 39 weeks. With it being so close to xmas and only a week off my DD we decided to go for it - being out here and our own etc it helps us to have a date set. I hope nobody here judges us for it, I've read a few comments lately (not in JB's) about ppl saying you should wait for baby to come on its own and it causes more complications bringing her out when shes not ready. We spoke to doctor though and she said it is a common thing to do, especially at this time of year, so I am pleased. I am absolutely crapping it now though!!!!!! Ooh and plz no mention on facebook to those of you i'm friends with :) I'm not going to annouce it to the world, just you ladies who understand!
> 
> Anyway, glad everything seems to be well Rachael and Sar fx for little Joe coming home soon. Am going for a nap as only had about 5 hours last night and am shattered. :hugs:

Wahoo, not long for you now then, at least you know you will be at home for christmas!

Like the others have said though, be prepared as the contractions come on really strong really quickly, have an open mind about pain relief as I had to have an epi as they were so strong and that was when I was only 3cm dilated. I wish you all the best hun. You will have your little girl in your arms in no time. :happydance::hugs:


----------



## millward329

Try not to worry or beat yourself up Regina.....everybodies pregnancy is different. Some of us have suffered and not been able to work towards the end too, I think Sar did. I have been signed off with stress for the last 4 weeks. I'm not sure about the guidance for activity really - I find swimming less stressful as it takes the weight for you. I have a feeling you'll be fine in labour because who of us can actually exercise our uterus anyway? I think it is these muscles that have to do most of the work. Hope that helps and hugs to you .... you'll soon be fit again when the little lady arrives x


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Try not to worry or beat yourself up Regina.....everybodies pregnancy is different. Some of us have suffered and not been able to work towards the end too, I think Sar did. I have been signed off with stress for the last 4 weeks. I'm not sure about the guidance for activity really - I find swimming less stressful as it takes the weight for you. I have a feeling you'll be fine in labour because who of us can actually exercise our uterus anyway? I think it is these muscles that have to do most of the work. Hope that helps and hugs to you .... you'll soon be fit again when the little lady arrives x

i finished work at 30weeks, just aswell in hindsight! You have to do what feels right.


----------



## sar35

wow hodbert, things are really kicking off arent they!


----------



## LittleMrs

Lisa - that's is so exciting. I was born after my mum was induced. She was induced at mid-day, I was born at about 11:45pm and she says it didn't get painful until her waters broke and even then she had a bit of gas and air and a shot of pethidine and that's it. Think it can be quicker and maybe more intense but then again the contractions are supposed to be more 'intense' and 'efficient' if you drink RLT. My OH was born from induction too and his mum hasn't mentioned it being too difficult either. To be honest, labour is never going to be a walk in the park - I'm just really excited for you, are you going to buy reindeer babygros? They are THE coolest thing EVER!!! LOL (My taste in baby clothes tends towards the cheesy comedy). Also - who said our baby would be in the next 5? Oh yeah, me! :happydance::happydance:

Regina, you were a DANCER before pregnancy - don't think you get much fitter than that! I don't finish work till next Friday, when I'm just over 37 weeks and I know that I've had pregnancy REALLY easy but it's still been really difficult - virtually no sleep, it's difficult to stand up for more than 5 mins, my temper is an absolute liability. To name a few, and I KNOW that I've not been doing my job to a great standard. And that's with having possibly the easiest pregnancy EVER! What I'm saying is, if I'm having it so easy and it's still difficult then there's absolutely no shame in admitting that you're having a tough pregnancy - it's different for everyone and every pregnancy and it doesn't make you any less of a woman that yours has been hard. To be totally fair I keep thinking that I'm going to have the most hideous labour ever to pay me back for the fairly easy pregnancy, which should mean that as a reward for difficult pregnancy you will have an easy labour - fingers crossed, eh? I don't think anyone's pregnancy is easy but I think HOW easy it is is totally down to luck, not anything we can do so please PLEASE don't feel bad about having the time off - you're doing the right thing for you and your LO - ignore the nasty woman who is trying to put the fear of God into you!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies! I know that generally with inductions it can bring pains on a lot more intense so I am slightly nervous about this, but I have always said I want an epi (I am a total wimp!). I am completely open minded and not going to be demanding an epi as soon as I get to 3cm, I am just going to see how everything goes.

Regina, lots of ladies are on totaly bedrest for a lot of their pregnancy, it doesnt mean they'll have a difficult birth so just ignore this silly woman who's trying to scare you. There are people on here like 2016 who had terrible SPD and from what I heard her birth wasnt anymore difficult to normal, jessabella has had a difficult one, hasnt jaymeebee (sp) had a tough one too? Surf through bnb there are a few ladies out there that may be able to make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## blessed

I signed up for my epi at 8 weeks along........ LOL


----------



## Mom 2B

Regina....I was on bedrest for 7 weeks before my little girl came. Now mind you I ended up with a c-section but that was due to her heart rate dropping. I was in labour for 8 hours and made it to 5cm. i dont think being on bed rest and not getting any exercise made the contractions any worse. But not sure about pushing. 

You will do fine im sure.


----------



## Mom 2B

Also I have been off work since about 25 weeks. I had lots of cramping due to stress. I worked in childcare so I was always running about chasing little ones all day adn then came home tochase my LO. I have become right lazy since being off work. But honestly I dont miss it that much. I get to spend lots of time doing stuff with my LO before baby gets here.


----------



## Mom 2B

Lisa....congrats on finally knowing when it will happen. I bet your so excited. And no one here will care that your going a week early. Im tryig to get my dr to do my cesar almost 2 weeks early. He usually will do them 1 week early but with my Little girl i went into labour 9 days before my due date so im hoping not to go into labour at all with this one. I will be 38+2 if he will let me have my baby on the 18th. or I will be 39+2 if he does it on the 25th. So im pushing for the 18th. And I dont care if ppl think im aweful for it. I know baby will be fully cooked.


----------



## LittleMrs

Lisa, you will be fine and it'll all be worth it! It's really ludicrous how excited I am, I think your baby will be the first full-term jellybean and that makes it so much more real that we're all nearly there. 

Laura, as with Lisa, none of us are going to judge you for asking for a section at 38+2. i thought they had to do them as close after 37 as they could so there wasn't a chance of going into labour. Seems strange to leave it till so near the due date.


----------



## blessed

I have to have a c-section a day short of 39 weeks.... I think its sad that people judge without fully knowing or understanding the other person's situation. I just pray EVERYONE'S births are perfect and free of any serious complications... HOW and WHEN your baby comes shouldn't matter... as long as they're here!! :)


----------



## LittleMrs

I don't think anyone would have a section lightly- I think you ladies who are booked in for sections are being really brave about it.


----------



## Mom 2B

OMG i jsut realized a few minutes ago that I only have like 5 weeks left!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! I still have so much to do! I thought I was doing pretty good time wise but now i feel really stressed and just want to get it all done NOW! This will be a very busy weekend for me now....darn and i was looking forward to doing nothing this weekend.


----------



## iprettii

first and foremost let me say that I'm a flight attendant so I'm use to flying for 14 hours a day working up to 4 flights a day.

Today I flew to NY because my baby shower is this sunday and OH MY GOSH it was my worst flight ever. My back was killing me, I was in tears, I have NEVER wanted a plane to land so bad in my life. I was seriously freaking out because I didn't think I would make it with this back pain. 

Now i'm in NY and my husband gave me a quick massage with some icy hot, and i'm feeling a bit better.


----------



## blessed

aww man iprettii!! :hugs: I totally feel your pain.. I can barely sit down for more than 15 minutes without developing back pain.... Its like I need to lay down 24/7 :wacko: I couldn't even imagine how horrible the pain would be on a flight!! Glad you're feeling better... thank God for massages!


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> I don't think anyone would have a section lightly- I think you ladies who are booked in for sections are being really brave about it.

I agree! xx



Mom 2B said:


> OMG i jsut realized a few minutes ago that I only have like 5 weeks left!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! I still have so much to do! I thought I was doing pretty good time wise but now i feel really stressed and just want to get it all done NOW! This will be a very busy weekend for me now....darn and i was looking forward to doing nothing this weekend.

Woooooo wont be long now! x



iprettii said:


> first and foremost let me say that I'm a flight attendant so I'm use to flying for 14 hours a day working up to 4 flights a day.
> 
> Today I flew to NY because my baby shower is this sunday and OH MY GOSH it was my worst flight ever. My back was killing me, I was in tears, I have NEVER wanted a plane to land so bad in my life. I was seriously freaking out because I didn't think I would make it with this back pain.
> 
> Now i'm in NY and my husband gave me a quick massage with some icy hot, and i'm feeling a bit better.

:hugs: xxx

I had a crap night sleep again and Caine been teething too :(

I need to get out this house and brave the snow and ice its driving us mad in here !


----------



## smiffy85

Hello my lovlies! Gonna try and catch up with what I've missed in 24 hours lol!



jms895 said:


> Lisa - Yep I agree MEGA BUMPAGE!!!!!!!
> 
> Disney lovely bump!
> 
> Rachael - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> I saw MW just now. HB ok, BP ok, measuring 36 weeks bang on now so have steadied off. Still looking at a 7 pound baby :) And he is 3/5 engaged yay!! Next appointment at 38 weeks on 21st Dec! xx

Yay! Your appt went the same as mine!



naomicourt said:


> Aww my Daughter is scared Santa too. We are taking her to see him next week and have a feeling she will kick up a fuss. :(
> 
> 
> 
> Well I had my appointment today and blood pressure is fine. Baby is measuring 38 weeks so pretty much spot on, heart beat is fine, still 3/5 engaged and is now laying LOA which apparently is a good position.
> Next appointment on the 20th December but, really hoping that I would of had it by then. :haha:
> 
> Edit: Here is a picture of baby's position :)
> 
> View attachment 145017

Thats really interesting thanks naomi! My little one must be like that but his back is on my left side. Thats what I was told yesterday!



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies thank you for all your lovely messages not only on here but also on facebook.
> 
> Baby is absolutely fine and was just panicking us for nothing. Got to the hospital and they put me straight on the CTG monitor. Took the midwife a couple of minutes to find the heartbeat but once she did it was nice and strong and regular, a tad faster than they liked but it was strong (190) after a few minutes they put the toco on and baby decided to start moving and kicking so there was a lovely graph with x's all over it from a happy baby. Toco spiked a number of times but only upto 30 (we put this down to BH's) after 45 minutes of monitoring they were happy with babies heartbeat as it had dropped to 160 and with movement went upto 180. They were happy for me to go home on strict bedrest and drink lots of fluids, not to worry about food too much and to wait for our appointment in clinic tomorrow.
> 
> Midwife checked babies position and she is still not head down, she is still transverse. Asked about when it becomes a problem and what will happen and got told that position isnt a problem till 36 - 37 weeks and that they will discuss options in clinic tomorrow. She pointed out that baby cant come out like that as they are only designed to come head or bum first. If my waters break now they dont know what part of baby will come first and the concern is that it could be placenta / leg / arm / cord etc
> 
> Came home and Luke got me some water and then tucked me up in bed. Just woke up and feel slightly better, not been sick but still feel very sick.
> 
> This morning has made me realise just how lucky I am to have such a caring bloke. Luke was so calm and tried to keep me calm as well. Phoebe went to nursery as normal but she kept putting her hand on my face and looking really sad at me as if to say "mummy, sorry you're poorly". Got a lovely kiss on the cheek from her, a cuddle and really big happy wave bye bye.

Yay for being ok and for Luke being lovely!! :thumbup:



LittleMrs said:


> Is it called Madonna hold because of some kind of religious thing - Madonna and child? Is it the traditional pose that they're pictured in? Just a thought, although I do think conical boobs would be much funnier.
> 
> Feeling very full today - LO kicked at lunch time today in the staff room, nobody saw but my stomach moved a good couple of inches and I had to laugh at it - got some strange looks for it (probably a bit weird to share a private joke with your unborn child).
> 
> Slept like rubbish last night but she made me laugh today so feeling quite generous to the bump. Does anyone else find themselves conversing with theirs or am I just insane?

:haha: this made me laugh cos I do it all the time. I try not to do it in public too often!



hodbert said:


> Hey ladies! Just back from my doc apptmt with some news! Doc has booked us in for induction next Friday, when I will be 39 weeks. With it being so close to xmas and only a week off my DD we decided to go for it - being out here and our own etc it helps us to have a date set. I hope nobody here judges us for it, I've read a few comments lately (not in JB's) about ppl saying you should wait for baby to come on its own and it causes more complications bringing her out when shes not ready. We spoke to doctor though and she said it is a common thing to do, especially at this time of year, so I am pleased. I am absolutely crapping it now though!!!!!! Ooh and plz no mention on facebook to those of you i'm friends with :) I'm not going to annouce it to the world, just you ladies who understand!
> 
> Anyway, glad everything seems to be well Rachael and Sar fx for little Joe coming home soon. Am going for a nap as only had about 5 hours last night and am shattered. :hugs:

:happydance: absolutely no judging here hun! I think its awesome you have chosen your way already. the not knowing when my little man is gonna pop out is scaring the bejesus out of me!!!! Lol! Am I friends with you on FB? I can't remember?!? 



Disneydancr said:


> My back is so sore today! I'm not sure why. feels like my pelvis is getting sawed in half... and that my legs are coming out of socket.... and that my lower vertebrae are becoming disconnected from the rest of the spine.
> 
> As most of you may or may not know, I haven't been able to go to work in almost 2 months now. The pregnancy has caused a lot of pain when I stand (it feels like a burning pulling underneath the bump on the left side (where the baby's head is) whenever I stand for more than 5-10 minutes. I've basically been in bed watching TV or sitting at the computer all day, every day.) This has caused a lot of tension in the household, because it's a huge loss of finances.
> It's also really affected my morale... I hear about all of you being able to work up until a scheduled leave and still being fit enough to work and do normal things. I walked to the store last night with OH and was in tears by the time we got back- it hurt so bad! The OB/GYN seems to think that my pain is nothing to worry about, and hasn't officially given me leave yet. I technically could go back to work any day I'm feeling better... but that doesn't seem to be happening. I just call out every day PDL (pregnancy disability leave), which doesn't put any marks against me. I just feel like less of a woman because I'm handling this pregnancy so poorly in comparison to just about everyone else.
> Now I have another thing to worry about- OH was talking to one of our friends about my being laid up in bed for so long, and she was really concerned. She said if I'm not active and doing lots of exercise, labor is going to really be hard for me. She says that so many muscles are used during labor that if I'm not in shape, labor can last a really long time and it'll basically tear me up- making recovery long as well. This really, really bothers me. I was a dancer and walked everywhere before this pregnancy made me unable to anymore. I do get up and walk as much as possible, but it's such a minimal amount. I would do more if I could, but I can't. What am I supposed to do? I'm really freaked out now and, again, I feel inadequate as a woman. I was such an active person before- in charge of anything my body did- now I have no control of what my body is doing and can't push it to do the things I want it to do.
> Any of you who could add your 2 cents would really be appreciated. I don't want a hard labor, and I don't want a long recovery.

Do NOT feel bad young lady! Every pregnancy and birth is a different experience for everyone! I enjoy hearing others stories but until you personally have the experience and go through it I don't think you even know how your body is gonna react and what you may or may not need to do.If that involves staying in bed to be happy then so be it!! I'm sure that your rpevious fitness will set you in a fab position for the labour. :hugs: 



iprettii said:


> first and foremost let me say that I'm a flight attendant so I'm use to flying for 14 hours a day working up to 4 flights a day.
> 
> Today I flew to NY because my baby shower is this sunday and OH MY GOSH it was my worst flight ever. My back was killing me, I was in tears, I have NEVER wanted a plane to land so bad in my life. I was seriously freaking out because I didn't think I would make it with this back pain.
> 
> Now i'm in NY and my husband gave me a quick massage with some icy hot, and i'm feeling a bit better.

:hugs: hun. I know how you feel a little bit cos I went to the theatre last night and sitting there for over 2 hours nearly did me in!!

Right I think I have caught up. I had a good mw appt yday like I mentioned in repsonse to jade. 3/5 engaged, good heartbeat between 133-145 bpm and placenta is hopefully not gonna cause a problem - its anterior apparently and I had no idea! 

Went to see the king and I in leicester last night which was fab-u-lous (channeling craig from strictly hehe)! Sittin was very uncomfy tho cos my sciatica has been playing up again down my left bum cheek and leg.

Off to watch my classes nativity this morning so very excited to be in the audience and not participating! Fingers crossed I don't put them off lol!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Morning ladies, not fully caught up yet but wanted to say anyone being induced/sectioned early dont worry. What matters is whats best for mum and baby. Sod people's opinions :hugs:


----------



## millward329

IPrettii so got a cabin booked for my near four hour boat ride home!

Smiffy, yay for not helping at nativity, think I'll be going to watch next week : )


----------



## naomicourt

jms895 said:


> I had a crap night sleep again and Caine been teething too :(
> 
> I need to get out this house and brave the snow and ice its driving us mad in here !

I know how you feel. :( Eloise's teeth take sooo long to come through as well, I am praying she has finished once baby arrives.
I can't believe you still have snow there. I think we are getting sone more next week! Just hope it's not too much.



smiffy85 said:


> Right I think I have caught up. I had a good mw appt yday like I mentioned in repsonse to jade. 3/5 engaged, good heartbeat between 133-145 bpm and placenta is hopefully not gonna cause a problem - its anterior apparently and I had no idea!
> 
> Went to see the king and I in leicester last night which was fab-u-lous (channeling craig from strictly hehe)! Sittin was very uncomfy tho cos my sciatica has been playing up again down my left bum cheek and leg.
> 
> Off to watch my classes nativity this morning so very excited to be in the audience and not participating! Fingers crossed I don't put them off lol!
> 
> xxxxxxx

Yay for baby engaging! It's so exciting we are all so close to having our babies! :happydance:

Oh I hate sciatica! I got that so bad when pregnant with Eloise. :hugs:

Have fun watching the nativity. :) xx


I feel soooooo tired today. Was up most of the night last night and then decided to get up at 6 as sleep was just not happening and I was getting bored of laying in bed!

Getting excited today though as my i phone is being delivered! Wahoo!! :happydance:


----------



## rcbrown08

Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm, 5lbs 11oz. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## naomicourt

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:

Wow! Congratulations!! :happydance:So pleased everything went well in the end. I can't wait to see pics of baby.:baby:
I have been drinking raspberry leaf tea so I hope it will help me too.

How much does she weigh?


----------



## rcbrown08

bekki_d18 said:


> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> Well done Emily and hope you recover soon. Welcome to the 6th Jellybean Louie :happydance: How many weeks early was he?
> 
> She was 33+4 weeks when it all started so he is an excellent weight for his gestationClick to expand...

Congratulations Emily! That is a great weight for 33 weeks...wow! :happydance:


----------



## Fraggles

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm, 5lbs 11oz. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:

Congratulations hun, cant wait to see pictures

Im with you all on crap sleep, my Lo is teething bad still only 4 teeth


----------



## mum2be2011

aww congratulations on your little girl RCBrown, what lovely news :)

Some of you will already know this from facebook but I wanted to update everyone else. Saw the consultant this morning following our awful appointment last week and our visit to pregnancy assessment unit yesterday. Hayley is now head down and has her head sat on the brim of my pelvis :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: im over the moon. 

Consultant was really nice, he checked the position twice and spent alot of time talking to us and reassuring us. They have sent a urine sample off today as it contained ketones but they have put this down to the severe vomiting Ive had this week and the fact that ive not managed to keep food down for 3 days. Got weighed and Ive LOST 7lbs this week :( The consultant wants to see me next week to keep an eye on babies position and also my weight and to check my urine sample.

Good news that so many ladies are now engaging, fingers crossed we dont have to wait long to meet our jellybeans.


----------



## lauren-kate

Congratulations rcbrown!

I've been to the midwife this morning and everything is fine.. she's looking to be about the same size as Ryan was if she keeps growing the same way (he was 7lb7oz). I asked the midwife if she could tell me baby's position - purely out of curiosity, because she always kicks my left side quite high (I think!) - but she said that she wouldn't really tell me until about 37 weeks? :wacko: I kind of want to know, so I can try to turn her if she's not in a good position. Ah well.. I will just keep bouncing on the ball!


----------



## rcbrown08

hodbert said:


> Hey ladies! Just back from my doc apptmt with some news! Doc has booked us in for induction next Friday, when I will be 39 weeks. With it being so close to xmas and only a week off my DD we decided to go for it - being out here and our own etc it helps us to have a date set. I hope nobody here judges us for it, I've read a few comments lately (not in JB's) about ppl saying you should wait for baby to come on its own and it causes more complications bringing her out when shes not ready. We spoke to doctor though and she said it is a common thing to do, especially at this time of year, so I am pleased. I am absolutely crapping it now though!!!!!! Ooh and plz no mention on facebook to those of you i'm friends with :) I'm not going to annouce it to the world, just you ladies who understand!
> 
> Anyway, glad everything seems to be well Rachael and Sar fx for little Joe coming home soon. Am going for a nap as only had about 5 hours last night and am shattered. :hugs:

Congrats on your induction date, Lisa. And your bump is so cute, looks like you will have a big healthy baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## rcbrown08

naomicourt said:


> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:
> 
> Wow! Congratulations!! :happydance:So pleased everything went well in the end. I can't wait to see pics of baby.:baby:
> I have been drinking raspberry leaf tea so I hope it will help me too.
> How much does she weigh?Click to expand...


Thanks, Naomi! She weighed 5lbs 11oz and is breastfeeding pretty well so far. Looks like we will be able to go home today or tomorrow if my blood pressure goes down so fingers crossed. Everyone is so shocked that it is a girl, they were all so convinced I was having a boy. Aren't you team yellow too? What are the predictions for your baby? I can't wait to start seeing all the birth stories...the jelly beans seem to be coming quickly!


----------



## Mom 2B

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm, 5lbs 11oz. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:

Congrats on you little girl. What a good weight too. I knew we had 7 Jellybeans soon.

I have had the worst night sleep again. Only 3 hours. My restless leg syndrome was acting up for like 4 hours adn i just could not get it to stop. then when it stopped OH would not stop snoring even after smacking him and telling him off (he doesn't even remember it thou) So I tried to join my daughter in her bed at 4am and just as i laid down and got comfy she woke up adn was up until 5:30am. Its now 8:30 and shes awake....i thought for sure she would sleep in.

I guess im not getting anything done today that I wanted to. gong to be a lazy day with a good nap later


----------



## Fraggles

Wow just been for a walk and gosh the pressure in my girlie bits was unbearable, glad to be home and sat down again


----------



## Jolene

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm, 5lbs 11oz. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:

Congrats Rachel on your :pink: bundle! Your story made me all emotional, lol, crazy hormones. I'm glad it was over quickly after all the stress of preeclampsia. Can't wait to see her and what a beautiful name!


----------



## millward329

Congrats Rachel on your little girl. I can't believe we have 7 JB's and it's not January for ages yet! Glad she is doing well x


----------



## jojo-m

Congrats Rachel on your new daughter! X


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats Rachel on your :pink: bundle. Looking forward to seeing pics.

Today is 1 month until my edd! Yikes! I have starting lurking over at baby club shhh 

Happy Friday JJ's


----------



## lovealittle1

Ticker is on last box now mega yikes!


----------



## LittleMrs

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm, 5lbs 11oz. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:

Congratulations - I've been taking RLT from 35 weeks, one cup up to two cups over the weekend I think. Glad you think it helped, reassuring. Can't wait to see the pics of your gorgeous pink baby. 



mum2be2011 said:


> aww congratulations on your little girl RCBrown, what lovely news :)
> 
> Some of you will already know this from facebook but I wanted to update everyone else. Saw the consultant this morning following our awful appointment last week and our visit to pregnancy assessment unit yesterday. Hayley is now head down and has her head sat on the brim of my pelvis :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: im over the moon.
> 
> Consultant was really nice, he checked the position twice and spent alot of time talking to us and reassuring us. They have sent a urine sample off today as it contained ketones but they have put this down to the severe vomiting Ive had this week and the fact that ive not managed to keep food down for 3 days. Got weighed and Ive LOST 7lbs this week :( The consultant wants to see me next week to keep an eye on babies position and also my weight and to check my urine sample.
> 
> Good news that so many ladies are now engaging, fingers crossed we dont have to wait long to meet our jellybeans.

Woohoo for engaged head down Hayley. I'm sorry you're still feeling poorly but I'm glad they're trying to do something about it for you. 

I've got to go and have a shower and get changed because it's my works xmas do tonight. I really really really don't want to go - trekking through the cod and snow to find a place I've never been in the middle of Sheffield to eat curry and watch my colleagues drink themselves into oblivion. Fun? I think not. 

Is anyone else just feeling like they want to stay at home all the time?


----------



## Mystique26

Congratulations for having a beautiful lil girl rcbrown08! The Jellybeans are starting to come one by one. Woohoo! :flower:


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy - wish she was engaged, she was sat ready to engage but I think she has flipped back. The kicks in my ribs have gone now and all movement appears to be back in my hips :(

Took Phoebe back to the drs as she has a rash that won't go and is getting worse, dr mentioned that i didn't look well explained what had been going on and he has given me some anti sickness tablets. If I'm still feeling/being sick monday they will look into it as I'm loosing weight with it now as well.


----------



## Fraggles

mum2be2011 said:


> Tracy - wish she was engaged, she was sat ready to engage but I think she has flipped back. The kicks in my ribs have gone now and all movement appears to be back in my hips :(
> 
> Took Phoebe back to the drs as she has a rash that won't go and is getting worse, dr mentioned that i didn't look well explained what had been going on and he has given me some anti sickness tablets. If I'm still feeling/being sick monday they will look into it as I'm loosing weight with it now as well.

Hope you feel better soon, wish my docs were that understanding ive got chronic sickness but because im overweight they have said it doesnt matter if I loose some weight :dohh:


----------



## Neko

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm, 5lbs 11oz. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:

Congrats!

Had a good biophysical profile today. Baby passed the NST just fine today. The only problem is she's lying transverse. Hopefully she moves into the right position in the next couple weeks.


----------



## mum2be2011

Fraggles said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tracy - wish she was engaged, she was sat ready to engage but I think she has flipped back. The kicks in my ribs have gone now and all movement appears to be back in my hips :(
> 
> Took Phoebe back to the drs as she has a rash that won't go and is getting worse, dr mentioned that i didn't look well explained what had been going on and he has given me some anti sickness tablets. If I'm still feeling/being sick monday they will look into it as I'm loosing weight with it now as well.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, wish my docs were that understanding ive got chronic sickness but because im overweight they have said it doesnt matter if I loose some weight :dohh:Click to expand...

Thats really bad fraggles, the dr told me that at this stage of pregnancy they dont give anti-sickness tablets out but because ive lost 7lb in 3 days and have ketones in my urine sample they need to do something. Havent kept any food down at all since Monday.

In this pregnancy if you ignore my weight loss ive only put 4lbs on. I lost 10lbs due to hyperemises between 7 and 20 weeks put that back on and another 10lbs and im only 4lb heavier now than I was pre-pregnancy. Massive difference from Phoebe's when I put over 40lb on.


----------



## blessed

Congratulations RCbrown! :)


----------



## Disneydancr

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm, 5lbs 11oz. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:

Soooooooooooo excited for you! Congratulations!!!!

I think I've finally kicked this cold... Yay! Just a bit of nasal stuffiness and sinus pressure, but I can deal with that just fine.

I don't know if I'm crazy or what, but I was wondering if any of you other ladies have felt this too or not. I know our babies are practicing their breathing and swallowing, which can give them hiccups. I swear that when I'm lying on my left side (her spine is on the left) and it's quiet, I can feel her breathing or swallowing. I was wondering what it was for a while because it was rhythmic (slightly quicker than every second), like hiccups, but soft movements like little waves. It doesn't feel like a big person breathing with a smooth up and down, but rather gulping. I came to the hypothesis that it was either breathing or swallowing because after about 10 minutes of this, LO would start hiccuping! Do you think it's just wishful thinking or have any of you been feeling this too and just, like me, been hesitant to post it?


----------



## sar35

congrats rcbrown xxx


----------



## hodbert

Hye ladies, you've all been very chatty today! 



smiffy85 said:


> :happydance: absolutely no judging here hun! I think its awesome you have chosen your way already. the not knowing when my little man is gonna pop out is scaring the bejesus out of me!!!! Lol! Am I friends with you on FB? I can't remember?!?

I'm not sure Smiffy. I'm Lisa Hodson, so let me know if not! My profile pic is our xmnas tree atm!



rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm, 5lbs 11oz. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:

HUGE congrats Rachel, glad your little girl got here safe and sound and looking forward to seeing some piccies when you get a moment!



mum2be2011 said:


> Tracy - wish she was engaged, she was sat ready to engage but I think she has flipped back. The kicks in my ribs have gone now and all movement appears to be back in my hips :(
> 
> Took Phoebe back to the drs as she has a rash that won't go and is getting worse, dr mentioned that i didn't look well explained what had been going on and he has given me some anti sickness tablets. If I'm still feeling/being sick monday they will look into it as I'm loosing weight with it now as well.

Glad they gave you something to help the sickness and hope they work, you don't need to be so ill at this time in pregnancy :(

I am sooooo tired atm I can barely stay awake! Slept from 11pm - 11am (up every hour or so to pee and then up for an hur at 7am, but still) and no doubnt I'll want a kip around 3pm! I still feel shattered and have a terrible headache! Be glad when I get return to some form of normaility, although I am well aware I won't be sleeping when bubs gets here, at least the sleep I have may be of some quality! I think my body's getting the rest whilst it can though! Am so achey though most of the time too. Started getting rib ache again and one side or the other is usually aching, as well as my back, legs and pelvic area. Oh well, one week today!


----------



## Fraggles

mum2be2011 said:


> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tracy - wish she was engaged, she was sat ready to engage but I think she has flipped back. The kicks in my ribs have gone now and all movement appears to be back in my hips :(
> 
> Took Phoebe back to the drs as she has a rash that won't go and is getting worse, dr mentioned that i didn't look well explained what had been going on and he has given me some anti sickness tablets. If I'm still feeling/being sick monday they will look into it as I'm loosing weight with it now as well.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, wish my docs were that understanding ive got chronic sickness but because im overweight they have said it doesnt matter if I loose some weight :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats really bad fraggles, the dr told me that at this stage of pregnancy they dont give anti-sickness tablets out but because ive lost 7lb in 3 days and have ketones in my urine sample they need to do something. Havent kept any food down at all since Monday.
> 
> In this pregnancy if you ignore my weight loss ive only put 4lbs on. I lost 10lbs due to hyperemises between 7 and 20 weeks put that back on and another 10lbs and im only 4lb heavier now than I was pre-pregnancy. Massive difference from Phoebe's when I put over 40lb on.Click to expand...

Last pregnancy I was hospitalized and injected with stuff to stop the vomiting. They have tried tablets this time but none worked, thankfully I have a sick free day every few days and I can keep water down usually. They do more when protein and keytones appear.

On the plus side baby will be here in less than 30 days


----------



## blessed

Disneydancr said:


> Soooooooooooo excited for you! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> I think I've finally kicked this cold... Yay! Just a bit of nasal stuffiness and sinus pressure, but I can deal with that just fine.
> 
> I don't know if I'm crazy or what, but I was wondering if any of you other ladies have felt this too or not. I know our babies are practicing their breathing and swallowing, which can give them hiccups. I swear that when I'm lying on my left side (her spine is on the left) and it's quiet, I can feel her breathing or swallowing. I was wondering what it was for a while because it was rhythmic (slightly quicker than every second), like hiccups, but soft movements like little waves. It doesn't feel like a big person breathing with a smooth up and down, but rather gulping. I came to the hypothesis that it was either breathing or swallowing because after about 10 minutes of this, LO would start hiccuping! Do you think it's just wishful thinking or have any of you been feeling this too and just, like me, been hesitant to post it?

I feel hiccups many times throughout the day, but I haven't felt the breathing/swallowing. I've heard of many mama's that feel this though! So I bet you are right! Thats so cool! :cloud9:


----------



## emilyp83

Hi everyone. Finally managed to get 2 mins in a spot with enough mobile signal for Internet access! Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their kind words and support. Louie is doing really well considering and has certainly found his lungs today. I'm still in the hospital due to an infection and anaemia but as soon as I'm home I'll post a bit more. Thanks again girls. Take care of yourselves. Em xx


----------



## ButtonJessie

(Typed on phone so please forgive typos)

Hello girls,

Well I'm finally getting round to updating all my internet stuff! I'm delighted to announce the birth of my daughter Lola Wren :)

She arrived at 9.41am on Friday 2nd December weighing 4lbs 15oz at 35 weeks exactly via C-Section due to a combination of pre-eclampsia and a low lying placenta. No word can describe the sheer relief and euphoria I felt when I heard her first cry. Its a moment that will stay with me crystal clear forever.

We are still in the special care unit and will be for a while at least but she is doing very well and I am staying on the unit with her. 

And without further ado, here she is!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs599.ash2/155134_10150351800430125_878145124_16172444_6170820_n.jpg


----------



## Disneydancr

Wow buttonJessie! She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## blessed

She's gorgeous! Looks so healthy :) What a blessing!


----------



## LittleMrs

She doesn't look prem at all buttonjessie! She's totally gorgeous. Congrats. And congrats again to Emily. Hope your infection clears up soon and you can go home 
. Xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats burtonjessie she is beautiful!


----------



## hodbert

Congrats Jessie and welcome to the world to your little girl!!


----------



## Mom 2B

Awe shes adorable...congrats


----------



## Fraggles

Totally adorable ButtonJessie :cloud9:


----------



## Jolene

Aww Jess, congrats on your beautiful baby girl :cloud9: She's going to bring you so much joy I'm sure!

Emily, I'm glad it's going well for you and little Louie, hope you can take him home soon!


----------



## smiffy85

Wow I need to check here more than in the morning cos so much happens! Ok here goes!

Racheal - I'm glad the docs have given you some pills and hope they work soon hun! And yay for baby being head down!

Rachel - Congrats on your pink bundle of joy - I love the name choice, have you settled on it yet?

Buttonjessie - your daughter is adorable! Well done you and hope you can go home soon.

Emily - Same goes for you and Louie. Hope you can take him home soon.

Lisa - I've added you on fb! Its Leanne Smith! Can't believe that this time next week you'll have your little one!

Regina - glad your feeling better hun. Me too, hooray for colds going away!

Jade - has the ice starting clearing yet? We had a lot melt in nottingham yesterday!

**********************************NEWS****************************
Just had a text from Sarah and Joe is going to be allowed to go home on Monday!!! Yay! Bet she is over the moon bless her.
******************************************************************

I've got a busy day planned today! I have finally finished my christmas shopping so want to spend today doing some wrapping and writing cards with a visit to the supermarket planned in too. We've got a christmas meal with my parents and Jack's parents and Grandparent's tonight at a nice pub near us so also need to get ready for that! 

Happy weekend JJB's!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## jms895

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm, 5lbs 11oz. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:

Congratulations hun! Wonderful news xxxx Oh and my name is Jade :)



mum2be2011 said:


> aww congratulations on your little girl RCBrown, what lovely news :)
> 
> Some of you will already know this from facebook but I wanted to update everyone else. Saw the consultant this morning following our awful appointment last week and our visit to pregnancy assessment unit yesterday. Hayley is now head down and has her head sat on the brim of my pelvis :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: im over the moon.
> 
> Consultant was really nice, he checked the position twice and spent alot of time talking to us and reassuring us. They have sent a urine sample off today as it contained ketones but they have put this down to the severe vomiting Ive had this week and the fact that ive not managed to keep food down for 3 days. Got weighed and Ive LOST 7lbs this week :( The consultant wants to see me next week to keep an eye on babies position and also my weight and to check my urine sample.
> 
> Good news that so many ladies are now engaging, fingers crossed we dont have to wait long to meet our jellybeans.

Great news hun! :hugs:



Fraggles said:


> Wow just been for a walk and gosh the pressure in my girlie bits was unbearable, glad to be home and sat down again

Me too :hugs: xx



lovealittle1 said:


> Ticker is on last box now mega yikes!

:wohoo: Not long now :)



Disneydancr said:


> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. I want to thank you all for your encouragement and support. My yellow bump turned pink 12/9/10 at 7:35pm, 5lbs 11oz. Started pitocin at 11am due to preeclampsia, water broke on its own around 5pm, contractions really picked up so asked for epidural (it was wonderful). Two hours later felt pressure and was ready to push, pushed her out during one contraction. I have been taking Red Rasperry Leaf tablets since 32 weeks and I'm sure it made a difference. I think the contractions did most of the work for me and got her down the birth canal...I would highly recommend them! She is so beautiful...will post pics soon. :cloud9: Think her name will be Jade Abrielle but we still aren't 100% sure. Thanks again for everything ladies, you all are wonderful! :thumbup:
> 
> Soooooooooooo excited for you! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> I think I've finally kicked this cold... Yay! Just a bit of nasal stuffiness and sinus pressure, but I can deal with that just fine.
> 
> I don't know if I'm crazy or what, but I was wondering if any of you other ladies have felt this too or not. I know our babies are practicing their breathing and swallowing, which can give them hiccups. I swear that when I'm lying on my left side (her spine is on the left) and it's quiet, I can feel her breathing or swallowing. I was wondering what it was for a while because it was rhythmic (slightly quicker than every second), like hiccups, but soft movements like little waves. It doesn't feel like a big person breathing with a smooth up and down, but rather gulping. I came to the hypothesis that it was either breathing or swallowing because after about 10 minutes of this, LO would start hiccuping! Do you think it's just wishful thinking or have any of you been feeling this too and just, like me, been hesitant to post it?Click to expand...

Yes I tghink I understand what you mean hun xxx



ButtonJessie said:


> (Typed on phone so please forgive typos)
> 
> Hello girls,
> 
> Well I'm finally getting round to updating all my internet stuff! I'm delighted to announce the birth of my daughter Lola Wren :)
> 
> She arrived at 9.41am on Friday 2nd December weighing 4lbs 15oz at 35 weeks exactly via C-Section due to a combination of pre-eclampsia and a low lying placenta. No word can describe the sheer relief and euphoria I felt when I heard her first cry. Its a moment that will stay with me crystal clear forever.
> 
> We are still in the special care unit and will be for a while at least but she is doing very well and I am staying on the unit with her.
> 
> And without further ado, here she is!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs599.ash2/155134_10150351800430125_878145124_16172444_6170820_n.jpg


Aww gorgeous congrats again!



smiffy85 said:


> Wow I need to check here more than in the morning cos so much happens! Ok here goes!
> 
> Racheal - I'm glad the docs have given you some pills and hope they work soon hun! And yay for baby being head down!
> 
> Rachel - Congrats on your pink bundle of joy - I love the name choice, have you settled on it yet?
> 
> Buttonjessie - your daughter is adorable! Well done you and hope you can go home soon.
> 
> Emily - Same goes for you and Louie. Hope you can take him home soon.
> 
> Lisa - I've added you on fb! Its Leanne Smith! Can't believe that this time next week you'll have your little one!
> 
> Regina - glad your feeling better hun. Me too, hooray for colds going away!
> 
> Jade - has the ice starting clearing yet? We had a lot melt in nottingham yesterday!
> 
> **********************************NEWS****************************
> Just had a text from Sarah and Joe is going to be allowed to go home on Monday!!! Yay! Bet she is over the moon bless her.
> ******************************************************************
> 
> I've got a busy day planned today! I have finally finished my christmas shopping so want to spend today doing some wrapping and writing cards with a visit to the supermarket planned in too. We've got a christmas meal with my parents and Jack's parents and Grandparent's tonight at a nice pub near us so also need to get ready for that!
> 
> Happy weekend JJB's!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxx

Yep its clearing hun yay!!! :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi JJ's what has everyone got planned for the 2nd last Saturday until Christmas?


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, up at 6am on a saturday, not good :growlmad: Today we are cleaning the apartment thoroughly in preparation for the new arrival next week (less than a week omg!) and tonight hubby is cooking a nice meal to honour our last weekend of it being just us.

Don't know if any of you know MisAma but she had a c-section this morning due to low fluid and concerns about baby, I think she has had her baby now but am just waiting on an update.


----------



## Disneydancr

Good Morning ladies! Today's my baby shower- I'm so excited! I really have to go get ready, but just wanted to say good morning!


----------



## lovealittle1

Enjoy your meal Lisa and your last week-end without a baby! 

Sending best wishes to misAma

Disney-enjoy your baby shower!


----------



## jms895

lovealittle1 said:


> Hi JJ's what has everyone got planned for the 2nd last Saturday until Christmas?

X factor final and baking :) you?



hodbert said:


> Hey girls, up at 6am on a saturday, not good :growlmad: Today we are cleaning the apartment thoroughly in preparation for the new arrival next week (less than a week omg!) and tonight hubby is cooking a nice meal to honour our last weekend of it being just us.
> 
> Don't know if any of you know MisAma but she had a c-section this morning due to low fluid and concerns about baby, I think she has had her baby now but am just waiting on an update.

Thanks for the update, hope she is ok! xx



Disneydancr said:


> Good Morning ladies! Today's my baby shower- I'm so excited! I really have to go get ready, but just wanted to say good morning!

Have fun hun! xx

My bump pics are on my journal page 77. I look small I reckon! :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Just finished decorating the tree, doing laundry, grocery shopping and might attempt to build baby's swing! Mmmm watcha baking Jade?


----------



## jms895

Today I have made mince pies :)

Tomorrow some cheese scones and cherry scones I think! :)

Have fun hun!


----------



## lovealittle1

jms895 said:


> Today I have made mince pies :)
> 
> Tomorrow some cheese scones and cherry scones I think! :)
> 
> Have fun hun!

Yum yum


----------



## blessed

I've never had a mince pie.. but I wanna try! :) 

Have a great baby shower Disney!!

Hodbert - wow! last weekend without baby... thats awesome! Have a great one, I believe it will only get better from here :)


----------



## millward329

Blessed how can you have done so many Christmases without mince pies? Also was wondering if your real name is Blessed?


----------



## blessed

millward329 said:


> Blessed how can you have done so many Christmases without mince pies? Also was wondering if your real name is Blessed?

Lol... My real name is Natasha, but God has definitely blessed my life :) 

I dont know! I'm completely out of the mince pie loop... must not be an American thing I guess? :shrug: I can't wait to move back to Europe! Although, I don't think they do mince pie in the Netherlands either..... I dont even know what it is and it sounds like I have to have some! :blush:


----------



## naomicourt

Congratulations Jessie, your daughter is gorgeous! 


I have been having braxton's again today. :( I suppose it's good that everything is getting ready for labour though. I can't believe baby is due in just two weeks!!! 
I have been nesting today and cleaned all downstairs until it was spotless. Lol 

I hope everyone has had a good day. xxx

Sarah is going to find out tomorrow if she can bring Joe home. :) let's hope he weighs enough.


----------



## jms895

Hey Naomi, I have had the hicks today too! Wonder who will be next to give birth!?

X factor was pants!

I am sooooo starving tonight!


----------



## mum2be2011

Evening ladies today must be the day for lots of braxton hicks. We went into our local town centre to do some Xmas shopping and then we drove over to Warrington to ikea to collect a new tv unit as Phoebe is driving me uk the wall turning sky off, the xbox and the tv. So now we have one with a high shelf and everything not for Phoebe will go up there.

Had a scare last night with Phoebe and ended up rushing her to a&e. She decided that she was still hungry after her dinner and took a fancy to the toilet rim block. We have a golden rule in our house if your bum isn't on the seat then the lid is down. I forgot this rule when I jumped up off the loo to stop Phoebe scalding herself on the bath tap that was running for her bath. In the 2 secs my back was turned she dragged 3 fingers through the rim block and ate it. Strange child. After an hour in a&e and them looking the product up on their 'toxbase' they decided that no harm will come to her and she might get a tummy ache and some sickness. Was up all night with her trying to calm her down with her belly. :(

All the way round shopping and ikea I've had nothing but tightenings an braxton hicks. Had a sleep when we got back and braxton hicks have got stronger and closer together. Hoping this isn't the start of anything as we aren't ready and I want phoebe to have Xmas first.


----------



## LittleMrs

I spent 5 hrs of my saturday with OH at NCT antenatal class - it was actuallt really good and I think we're both feeling a bit better about the whole thing. Tomorrow, we've got another 5 hrs and we get to play with dolls and put them in babygros. Cool. 

Blessed - here is a link for you. Don't know if this particular recipe is any good (and to be honest I'm not really a fan of mince pies because I don't really like dried fruit) but it's the only one I could find that had a link to how to make the mincemeat and I imagine the whole concept of calling dried fruits and suet mincemeat is totally lost outside of the UK (we are a bit weird). Anyway - hope it brings you some xmas joy. 

https://britishfood.about.com/od/christmasrecipes/r/mincepies.htm


----------



## blessed

oh my goodness... fruit and meat together?! Thats definitely interesting... I'll try just about anything! Lets see if DH is willing to try :) I bet they smell good coming out of the oven though


----------



## Fraggles

It's not really like meat at all, they do veggie mince pies in fact many jars of mincemeat now are vegetarian. There's some interesting info about their history here


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, had a lovely steak dinner with hubby tonight as a last saturday night just the two of us thing and then watched Lie To Me - really into this series at the mo! Did a mega clean of apartment together today ready for the little lady's arrival!

6 days and counting til I-Day - it cant come quick enough now!


----------



## LittleMrs

blessed said:


> oh my goodness... fruit and meat together?! Thats definitely interesting... I'll try just about anything! Lets see if DH is willing to try :) I bet they smell good coming out of the oven though

No meat at all, in fact the only reason you get veggie or none veggie is because of the suet. I think originally they had mince in but not for a long time now. Though they do look kind of meaty. Bit difficult to explain but then again I've always wondered at the idea of maple syrup on cooked breakfast.


----------



## LittleMrs

Lisa, so exciting that it's only 6 days (5 now, I guess). Are you nervous or just excited? I'm a couple of weeks behind you so I haven't quite decided how I feel yet- I think a combination of both is probably pretty normal, though knowing the exact date must be a bit like waiting for Xmas when you're little!


----------



## jms895

hodbert said:


> Hey girls, had a lovely steak dinner with hubby tonight as a last saturday night just the two of us thing and then watched Lie To Me - really into this series at the mo! Did a mega clean of apartment together today ready for the little lady's arrival!
> 
> 6 days and counting til I-Day - it cant come quick enough now!

Yay not long now! x



LittleMrs said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> oh my goodness... fruit and meat together?! Thats definitely interesting... I'll try just about anything! Lets see if DH is willing to try :) I bet they smell good coming out of the oven though
> 
> No meat at all, in fact the only reason you get veggie or none veggie is because of the suet. I think originally they had mince in but not for a long time now. Though they do look kind of meaty. Bit difficult to explain but then again I've always wondered at the idea of maple syrup on cooked breakfast.Click to expand...

Nope I thought it was all fruit, nuts and suet! They are all gone now anyway!

Everyone ok? x


----------



## smiffy85

Morning! 

Sorry blessed or should I say natasha now I know your name hehe, your comment about mince pies made me laugh! But when you don't have these random traditions in your country it must be hard to get your head round. Hope you find some soon and get to try them.

We went out last night with the 2 sets of parents and jack's grandparents and my little sister. We do it every so often and have had a few more meet ups since we found out about the baby. Think they are trying to show willing to be one big happy family for bean. It can sometimes be a bit stressful managing them all together but it was really relaxed and lovely. Think because they've met a few times now it was all a bit easier. We had a lovely meal at a cosy pub and then went back to the holiday inn they were staying in for a drink before we left about 11. My voice was giving up again lol even though I feel nearly totally better now! I started to sound a bit like a toad croaking!!!

Hope everyone has got their fingers crossed for sarah!! Joe is being weighed today like Naomi said and if his weight is ok he will be allowed home tomorrow. Got everything crossed for her!!

My parents are coming round soon for breakfast so I need to go get dressed really. Look a bit like a scarecrow as my sister slept on the sofa last night and our house can get so cold in the night I left the heating on low all night. So I was hot and sweaty all nigth in bed therefore my hair is CRAZY this morning!!!

Have a good day JJB's xxxx


----------



## Jolene

mum2be2011 said:


> Evening ladies today must be the day for lots of braxton hicks. We went into our local town centre to do some Xmas shopping and then we drove over to Warrington to ikea to collect a new tv unit as Phoebe is driving me uk the wall turning sky off, the xbox and the tv. So now we have one with a high shelf and everything not for Phoebe will go up there.
> 
> Had a scare last night with Phoebe and ended up rushing her to a&e. She decided that she was still hungry after her dinner and took a fancy to the toilet rim block. We have a golden rule in our house if your bum isn't on the seat then the lid is down. I forgot this rule when I jumped up off the loo to stop Phoebe scalding herself on the bath tap that was running for her bath. In the 2 secs my back was turned she dragged 3 fingers through the rim block and ate it. Strange child. After an hour in a&e and them looking the product up on their 'toxbase' they decided that no harm will come to her and she might get a tummy ache and some sickness. Was up all night with her trying to calm her down with her belly. :(
> 
> All the way round shopping and ikea I've had nothing but tightenings an braxton hicks. Had a sleep when we got back and braxton hicks have got stronger and closer together. Hoping this isn't the start of anything as we aren't ready and I want phoebe to have Xmas first.

Glad to hear Phoebe is OK. These LO's are so quick sometimes. 



hodbert said:


> Hey girls, had a lovely steak dinner with hubby tonight as a last saturday night just the two of us thing and then watched Lie To Me - really into this series at the mo! Did a mega clean of apartment together today ready for the little lady's arrival!
> 
> 6 days and counting til I-Day - it cant come quick enough now!

How exciting!


----------



## Jolene

*I made it to the last box!!!!*

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :juggle: :fool: :wohoo: :loopy: :thumbup:​


----------



## beccybobeccy

Jolene said:


> *I made it to the last box!!!!*
> 
> :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :juggle: :fool: :wohoo: :loopy: :thumbup:​

yay....


----------



## millward329

Oo err only 35 days to go for us Beccy!


----------



## iprettii

today is the day of my baby shower and boy o boy I cannot wait for this day to be over and it's only 9:05am...

I feel like no one is going to show up because of course it decides to rain ALL DAY today :( this is just what I didn't need.


----------



## Mom 2B

Hello everyone! 

Lisa you must be soooo excited now...cant wait tosee pics of your lo
Hope baby Joe is a good weight and can go home now!
Yay for the last box! Not much longer now

Its finallys nowing pretty good here today. Suppose togeta few inches. Glad im staying in today to do a bunch of stuff. I barely got anythign done yesterday. I had to do alot of runnning arond for family members...kinda getting sick of it actually. It just wears me right out. Although I did go out last night to bingo with my mom, first time in months but OH said I deserve a night out adn not to worry about money (whichis good cuz we did not win anything, but it was fun)

Hope you are all sleeping well now. Im still having some trouble with waking up on my back once or twice a night and worrying about baby boy, but once i roll back over he starts moving so im sure hes ok. I have been putting pillows in front and behind me in bed to make me stop from rolling but i guess its not really working like i had hoped it would. I still have not tried to sleep on the couch but thats mostly cuz the bed is way more comfy adn OH usually falls asleep on the couch watching tv so that the tv inthe bedroom doesn't wake me up.

Ok well i guess im off now to start my day.


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> Oo err only 35 days to go for us Beccy!

OMG you are right! 
Ok this is going crazy fast now. This is my last full week at work too so think this week might fly by!!

Have you all packed your bags yet? Mines been on my to do list for about 3 weeks now!!


----------



## hodbert

LittleMrs said:


> Lisa, so exciting that it's only 6 days (5 now, I guess). Are you nervous or just excited? I'm a couple of weeks behind you so I haven't quite decided how I feel yet- I think a combination of both is probably pretty normal, though knowing the exact date must be a bit like waiting for Xmas when you're little!

LittleMrs - I keep swinging between the two, which is resulting in me being a general quivering wreck, lol! I keep pausing the tv/dvd or stopping what I'm doing to tell hubby how nervous I am and freak out a little! I cant believe this time in a week she will be here!!



Jolene said:


> *I made it to the last box!!!!*
> 
> :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :juggle: :fool: :wohoo: :loopy: :thumbup:​

Yeyyyy!!!!

Congrats Millward and beccy - 35 days, eek! IPretti, hope you have a lovely baby shower :hugs:

I am soooooo achey at the moment, its horrible! Hubby did a work out dvd yday and could barely move last night without groaning, I told him thats how Iv felt for about 3 months now!


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, update from MisAma:

"At 11 a.m, on Saturday December 11 2010, our beloved and much anxiously anticipated (and worked on) daughter Dara Maria Tea Ottosson was born (with NO help from others). We are now completely consumed by the task of staring at her continuously, interpreting every sound, face or action she makes."


----------



## Mom 2B

I'm starting to feel a little more organized and prepared now. My bags are mostly packed...just have to add a few things at the last minute like my comfy pants that im currently wearing right now! And some sleepers for baby once I get them washed up.
Oh and I put together the stroller. Oh will install the car seat when Im in hospital I just have to wash and put the winter cover on. I got the playpen/bassinet set up in our room now. Just have to finish cleaning up the rest of the room.

I still have to unpack and wash the covers for the swing and bouncy chair and find my swaddling blankets but for the most part the basics for baby are all set up and almost ready to go.

Phew....not feeling as stressed out now! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## blessed

Wow.. I don't think baby is going to hold out until New years eve (my section date) I feel so much pressure and slight pain at the bottom of my bump! :wacko: I promise, if I was to jump in the air, it feels like my water will break! Its too early for this! Yikes!


----------



## Jolene

hodbert said:


> I am soooooo achey at the moment, its horrible! Hubby did a work out dvd yday and could barely move last night without groaning, I told him thats how Iv felt for about 3 months now!

:haha:



iprettii said:


> today is the day of my baby shower and boy o boy I cannot wait for this day to be over and it's only 9:05am...
> 
> I feel like no one is going to show up because of course it decides to rain ALL DAY today :( this is just what I didn't need.

How did it go?



hodbert said:


> Hey girls, update from MisAma:
> 
> "At 11 a.m, on Saturday December 11 2010, our beloved and much anxiously anticipated (and worked on) daughter Dara Maria Tea Ottosson was born (with NO help from others). We are now completely consumed by the task of staring at her continuously, interpreting every sound, face or action she makes."

Congrats MisAma! What do you mean by 'with no help from others'?

My feet were so swollen today I couldn't find my ankles :(


----------



## beccybobeccy

Jolene said:


> My feet were so swollen today I couldn't find my ankles :(

Do you have the phrase "Cankles" in SA? :haha:

It's where your calf muscles merge with your ankles... teehee... I've had them for weeks!


----------



## LittleMrs

We had our NCT classes yesterday and today - 10 hrs in total so far. We have another two hours on Tuesday for breastfeeding classes. So far it's been totally worth the £160 that we paid for the classes, we both feel so much more prepared for the birth and the baby and I'm even beginning to look forward to the birth - I like a challenge. Lol. Hope everyone else's weekend has been as productive/good. 

Lisa, glad you enjoyed your meal with OH - I really understand what you mean by wavering between the two. I suppose,in a few short weeks all our lives will have changed forever - exciting but daunting too, even for a the ladies who are already mums.


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats misama!!!


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies hope everyone is ok?

Anyone recommend a mobile phone to me? Am due an upgrade! Clueless! Need good internet access for FB etc, pic messaging, bluetooth, video etc.xx


----------



## jms895

Congrats MissAma xx


----------



## LittleMrs

jms895 said:


> Evening ladies hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Anyone recommend a mobile phone to me? Am due an upgrade! Clueless! Need good internet access for FB etc, pic messaging, bluetooth, video etc.xx

I absolutely LOVE my i-phone, am on it now. Doesn't have good Bluetooth but that's because I haven't figured out how to use it yet. I've only had it a year. Lol.


----------



## lovealittle1

LittleMrs said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Anyone recommend a mobile phone to me? Am due an upgrade! Clueless! Need good internet access for FB etc, pic messaging, bluetooth, video etc.xx
> 
> I absolutely LOVE my i-phone, am on it now. Doesn't have good Bluetooth but that's because I haven't figured out how to use it yet. I've only had it a year. Lol.Click to expand...

I also have an iPhone and I LOVE it


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs - which Iphone? I am so confused! Would you recommend it then to me? :)


----------



## jms895

So what DOES the Iphone do? :)


----------



## lovealittle1

jms895 said:


> So what DOES the Iphone do? :)

I have only had mine for about a month so I don't know all it's features yet but it is wonderful for Internet and of course you can use it like an iPod and load all your music onto it. It is basically a small iPad have you used one of them before? I seldom go on my home computer anymore as my iPhone is so much quicker and more convenient. I also use it for texting, Facebook, planner etc. I had a blackberry before and I think the iPhone is way better.


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun! I am liking the sound of it now! You should get commission :haha:

Sad news in 3rd Tri today - one of the ladies due in Jan has lost her baby :( RIP angel baby :( xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

jms895 said:


> Thanks hun! I am liking the sound of it now! You should get commission :haha:
> 
> Sad news in 3rd Tri today - one of the ladies due in Jan has lost her baby :( RIP angel baby :( xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I seen the thread about it my heart goes out to her and her family


----------



## millward329

moanie moment . . . Needed a wee so woke up from deep sleep and now have heart burn so bad :-( got up to take tablets and cant sleep again. Please work little tablets


----------



## Mom 2B

I also have an iPhone but mine does not do video.


----------



## millward329

ladies that was not good. Violently sick and didnt make it to the bathroom. Not good when your on your own. Should I be worried as dont think it was morning sickness. I havent been sick in 7 years


----------



## lovealittle1

millward329 said:


> ladies that was not good. Violently sick and didnt make it to the bathroom. Not good when your on your own. Should I be worried as dont think it was morning sickness. I havent been sick in 7 years

Awww big :hugs: hun. Could be something you ate or a GI bug see how you feel over night and if not better can your doc or mw in the morn :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

beccybobeccy said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> My feet were so swollen today I couldn't find my ankles :(
> 
> Do you have the phrase "Cankles" in SA? :haha:
> 
> It's where your calf muscles merge with your ankles... teehee... I've had them for weeks!Click to expand...

Thanks for the sympathy :rofl: I never had any swelling with my son and thought I'd get away with it this time too. Should I go and have my BP checked today? My doc appointment isn't till Friday and the thought of preeclampsia freaks me out (I don't have any other signs)



jms895 said:


> Thanks hun! I am liking the sound of it now! You should get commission :haha:
> 
> Sad news in 3rd Tri today - one of the ladies due in Jan has lost her baby :( RIP angel baby :( xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I saw that. My heart goes out to her! Does anyone know why he didn't make it? 



millward329 said:


> ladies that was not good. Violently sick and didnt make it to the bathroom. Not good when your on your own. Should I be worried as dont think it was morning sickness. I havent been sick in 7 years

Susie, I'd go with Lovealittle's advice. Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

jms895 said:


> LittleMrs - which Iphone? I am so confused! Would you recommend it then to me? :)

I've got an i-phone 3. Not keen on the look of the i-phone 4. I can film video, it has a camera (but the i-phone 4 one is better), you can load up films and music and then there's apps - there are loads of free apps including facebook, which means you just have to load up the app to check facebook (takes anywhere between 5 -30 sconds depending on reception). Can also check e-mail and the aount of texts/minutes I've used (O2 app). I've never really used a phone for anything other than texting or phoning before so if I use it for all that then it MUST be user friendly! 

I'd highly recommend it. (and the star wars app that makes the sound of a light saber when you wave the phone around - just for laughs).


----------



## smiffy85

Gosh how sad about the little angel baby. I seriously don't know what I would do in that situation. 

On a lighter and much happier note

***********I AM FULL TERM TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!******************

:happydance::flow::dance::headspin::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:\\:D/=D&gt;

Also feel a bit like this :shrug::shock::shock::shock: :haha:

(Loving the smilies this morning)!

xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Millward - hope you feel better soon!

Smiffy Congrats!

Jolene - no am not sure what happened to the baby, its so sad :nope:

Thanks for the advice folks! Think I will get the iphone :)


----------



## Fraggles

Morning all nt sure who saw my thread in 3rd tri but just had a call from hospital and they are having clotting issues with my blood so they want me straight in.... bloody stressed now on way to my own hospital and other hospital is liaising with them :dohh:


----------



## jojo-m

Oh hope everything is ok fraggles, you got my number in case you need it? Keep us updated and hope it's not an admission for you (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Fraggles

Ive just popped your number in my phone Jo, im hoping its just a case of needing to alter my injections and not due to the fall. Baby still not moving much.


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Fraggles xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiffy85

Sending good thoughts to you fraggles!

Susie have you rang the dr/midwife? How are you feeling??? xxx


----------



## Jolene

All the best Fraggles! Let us know what they say :hugs:


----------



## millward329

Thanks Smiffy, I rang my mum and she said I wouldn't need to ring the doctor or MW if I could keep some fluid down. Had some hot squash to drink and that seems ok so just trying a little light snack to see how that goes. I think it may be the chicken korma I got from Sainsbury's so hoping it will pass soon.

All the best Fraggles x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi all im back home, baby is doing ok, had a scan and CTG and heartrate was high for a while but fell into a good pattern. I have to watch movements but had Anti D and seeing midwife in 2 days also had more bloods done to see whats happening with my clotting. Guessing I might here from my haematologist again.

oooh scan is showing baby is measuring ahead on all but the legs and estimated weight is 6lbs 7oz


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, up at 5am when hubby got up to go to gym....grr!!! He's crazy, he's just bought this 90 day fitness workout dvd pack and started doing it a week before baby is here! He seriously thinks he's going to be able to keep up to working out an hour an day wen bubs arrives as well as keeping up to a diet....men! He won't be told though! Anyway, thats me up, but hopefully will sleep again in a bit.



smiffy85 said:


> Gosh how sad about the little angel baby. I seriously don't know what I would do in that situation.
> 
> On a lighter and much happier note
> 
> ***********I AM FULL TERM TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!******************
> 
> :happydance::flow::dance::headspin::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:\\:D/=D&gt;
> 
> Also feel a bit like this :shrug::shock::shock::shock: :haha:
> 
> (Loving the smilies this morning)!
> 
> xxxxx

:happydance: yey for full term!



Fraggles said:


> Hi all im back home, baby is doing ok, had a scan and CTG and heartrate was high for a while but fell into a good pattern. I have to watch movements but had Anti D and seeing midwife in 2 days also had more bloods done to see whats happening with my clotting. Guessing I might here from my haematologist again.
> 
> oooh scan is showing baby is measuring ahead on all but the legs and estimated weight is 6lbs 7oz

Hey Fraggles, I saw your thread so have been thinking of you. Glad you went in and that everything is ok. At least its a peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## Neko

smiffy85 said:


> On a lighter and much happier note
> 
> ***********I AM FULL TERM TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!******************
> 
> :happydance::flow::dance::headspin::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:\\:D/=D&gt;
> 
> Also feel a bit like this :shrug::shock::shock::shock: :haha:
> 
> (Loving the smilies this morning)!
> 
> xxxxx

YAY for full term. I'm jealous.


----------



## Mom 2B

Yay for full term! wont be long now.

Today is day one of potty training my little girl. She has been bottomless since 8:30am and still nothing. she has sat on the potty a few times but didn't do anything adn IM sure she has to go by now....it 11:30 already.


----------



## LittleMrs

Good luck, Laura. 

Leanne - yay for full term, I will join you on Thurs and then I finish work on Friday! (get ready for the happy emoticons):happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jade, glad we could be helpful with the phone - hope you love it as much as we do (get PING - it's free text messaging!)

Suzie - I've had some slightly stomach churning experiences of readymeal curries before too and obviously you're more susceptible at the time - just keep your energy up and I hope you feel better soon. 

Fraggles - I'm sorry you've had another trip to the hospital, glad to hear that thins aren't all too bad and I hope they coninue to get better (or begin to get better in the case of the things that aren't better). Not too long now. 

I was so sad to hear you all say about the lady who lost her jellybean - I'd forgotten that bad things could happen to the beans now, since we've had so much good news with the early jellybeans being so healthy. I'll admit that I'm not going to read the thread - just hearing about it upset me so much - but I'll be thinking of all of them very much in the next few weeks and wishing that she'd had the opportunity to have the good experience I hope we all have coming (cross everything!). It's so upsetting to think of carrying and bonding with our beans and all the things we know already about their personalities from their moving around and just instinct and then to think that you'd never get to meet.... :cry: it's just too awful.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Jolene said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> My feet were so swollen today I couldn't find my ankles :(
> 
> Do you have the phrase "Cankles" in SA? :haha:
> 
> It's where your calf muscles merge with your ankles... teehee... I've had them for weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the sympathy :rofl: I never had any swelling with my son and thought I'd get away with it this time too. Should I go and have my BP checked today? My doc appointment isn't till Friday and the thought of preeclampsia freaks me out (I don't have any other signs)
> 
> 
> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm sorry = didn't mean to be unsympathetic. I've been generally swollen ankle-wise the whole time so I guess I've become a bit flippant about it... sorry hun :hugs: thought you were mentioning it in an amusing way rather than you being worried. sorry again... xxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## sar35

Hi girls just to let you know Joe and I are home!!!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

sar35 said:


> Hi girls just to let you know Joe and I are home!!!!

yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

You must be so pleased:hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

Sarah - woop woop for you and Joe! Think we need a happy dance!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Happy full term smiffy

Lisa - Maybe that is DH's way of 'nesting'???

Laura - hope the potty training is a success - I've heard it is easier with girls

Sar - glad you and Jo are home now:happydance:

Fraggles - Glad all is going ok and you got a good sized baby in there

I am 36 weeks today. Seen the doc this morning and am measuring at 33 weeks he was not concerned one bit even though I was of course. Said baby will prob be only 6-7 lbs when term. I also got the group b strep swab - it felt ick!!


----------



## Fraggles

Glad to hear Joe is home :happydance:


----------



## Jolene

beccybobeccy said:


> Aww I'm sorry = didn't mean to be unsympathetic. I've been generally swollen ankle-wise the whole time so I guess I've become a bit flippant about it... sorry hun :hugs: thought you were mentioning it in an amusing way rather than you being worried. sorry again... xx

lol hun, your reply didn't bother me at all. i honestly had a good laugh! 



sar35 said:


> Hi girls just to let you know Joe and I are home!!!!

:wohoo: How does it feel? I'm jealous, lol



lovealittle1 said:


> I am 36 weeks today. Seen the doc this morning and am measuring at 33 weeks he was not concerned one bit even though I was of course. Said baby will prob be only 6-7 lbs when term. I also got the group b strep swab - it felt ick!!

Glad docs not concerned. How was baby's measurements throughout your pregnancy. They only usually worry when baby's growth suddenly slows or stops but the measurements that they have are only estimates.


----------



## lovealittle1

Jolene said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm sorry = didn't mean to be unsympathetic. I've been generally swollen ankle-wise the whole time so I guess I've become a bit flippant about it... sorry hun :hugs: thought you were mentioning it in an amusing way rather than you being worried. sorry again... xx
> 
> lol hun, your reply didn't bother me at all. i honestly had a good laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just to let you know Joe and I are home!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: How does it feel? I'm jealous, lol
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> I am 36 weeks today. Seen the doc this morning and am measuring at 33 weeks he was not concerned one bit even though I was of course. Said baby will prob be only 6-7 lbs when term. I also got the group b strep swab - it felt ick!!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad docs not concerned. How was baby's measurements throughout your pregnancy. They only usually worry when baby's growth suddenly slows or stops but the measurements that they have are only estimates.Click to expand...

The measurments have been normal up until now. My last appt was at 34 weeks and was measuring 33 then too. I just hope by next week I am measuring a bit bigger. My SIL said that they will only be concerned if it is more than 3 weeks difference.


----------



## jms895

Fraggles said:


> Hi all im back home, baby is doing ok, had a scan and CTG and heartrate was high for a while but fell into a good pattern. I have to watch movements but had Anti D and seeing midwife in 2 days also had more bloods done to see whats happening with my clotting. Guessing I might here from my haematologist again.
> 
> oooh scan is showing baby is measuring ahead on all but the legs and estimated weight is 6lbs 7oz

Yay sounds good weight! :)



sar35 said:


> Hi girls just to let you know Joe and I are home!!!!

Great news! xx



lovealittle1 said:


> Happy full term smiffy
> 
> Lisa - Maybe that is DH's way of 'nesting'???
> 
> Laura - hope the potty training is a success - I've heard it is easier with girls
> 
> Sar - glad you and Jo are home now:happydance:
> 
> Fraggles - Glad all is going ok and you got a good sized baby in there
> 
> I am 36 weeks today. Seen the doc this morning and am measuring at 33 weeks he was not concerned one bit even though I was of course. Said baby will prob be only 6-7 lbs when term. I also got the group b strep swab - it felt ick!!

Good weight hun! And you are only little! xx



lovealittle1 said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm sorry = didn't mean to be unsympathetic. I've been generally swollen ankle-wise the whole time so I guess I've become a bit flippant about it... sorry hun :hugs: thought you were mentioning it in an amusing way rather than you being worried. sorry again... xx
> 
> lol hun, your reply didn't bother me at all. i honestly had a good laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just to let you know Joe and I are home!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: How does it feel? I'm jealous, lol
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> I am 36 weeks today. Seen the doc this morning and am measuring at 33 weeks he was not concerned one bit even though I was of course. Said baby will prob be only 6-7 lbs when term. I also got the group b strep swab - it felt ick!!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad docs not concerned. How was baby's measurements throughout your pregnancy. They only usually worry when baby's growth suddenly slows or stops but the measurements that they have are only estimates.Click to expand...
> 
> The measurments have been normal up until now. My last appt was at 34 weeks and was measuring 33 then too. I just hope by next week I am measuring a bit bigger. My SIL said that they will only be concerned if it is more than 3 weeks difference.Click to expand...

I am now tailoring off 2 weeks behind what I was measuring and MW is not concerned hun xx Am sure all is ok xx


----------



## hodbert

Sarah :happydance: for Joe being home!!!!!!


----------



## Mom 2B

lovealittle1 said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm sorry = didn't mean to be unsympathetic. I've been generally swollen ankle-wise the whole time so I guess I've become a bit flippant about it... sorry hun :hugs: thought you were mentioning it in an amusing way rather than you being worried. sorry again... xx
> 
> lol hun, your reply didn't bother me at all. i honestly had a good laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just to let you know Joe and I are home!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: How does it feel? I'm jealous, lol
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> I am 36 weeks today. Seen the doc this morning and am measuring at 33 weeks he was not concerned one bit even though I was of course. Said baby will prob be only 6-7 lbs when term. I also got the group b strep swab - it felt ick!!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad docs not concerned. How was baby's measurements throughout your pregnancy. They only usually worry when baby's growth suddenly slows or stops but the measurements that they have are only estimates.Click to expand...
> 
> The measurments have been normal up until now. My last appt was at 34 weeks and was measuring 33 then too. I just hope by next week I am measuring a bit bigger. My SIL said that they will only be concerned if it is more than 3 weeks difference.Click to expand...

My dr is concerned and baby is only measuring 2 behind with head measurements and 1 week behind for belly measurements....but I also have previous IUGR with my daughter. I would ask for a scan at next appt if your still measuring the same.

Yay for Joe being home now.....ill bet your soo glad.

Some swelling of feet and ankles is normal in pregnancy so I would get it checked out but try not to worry too much it could just be normal. but if your face or hands swell get checked out right away.


Potty training has gone very well so far. I was thinking she was not going to go until I put a diaper back on for nap time but at 12:45 OH and I came downstairs for a smoke before he went back to work and when he went upstairs to leave Tessa was sitting on the potty. OH asked her if she was going pee and she said yes. And she did. All by herself without anyone telling her too (although i did ask her every 10-15 minutes all morning and she would sit on it just wouldn't go) Maybe she just needed to be alone to try it herself the first time. We are now awake from nap time and shes eating lunch after sitting on the potty for about 10 minutes. She didn't go but maybe she doesn't have to go yet. Im hoping this afternoon/evening goes as smooth as this morning did.


----------



## naomicourt

Fraggles - Glad everything is ok :hugs:

Lisa - Not long for you now!! Can't wait to see pics of bubs, soo excited for you. :happydance:

Susie - I hope you feel better soon, I haven't been sick for years either and hate it but,, being pregnant and being sick must be horrible. :hugs:

MissAma - Congratulations on the birth of your daughter, I hope you are both doing ok. :flower:

Jade - Defo get the I-phone. I received mine a couple of days ago and it's the best phone I have ever had! :thumbup: 3 do a really good deal. I got the phone for free on a £25 a month contract with 5000 text messages 300 minutes 5000 3 to 3 minutes and 1GB internet.

Lovealittle1 - Glad measurements are ok, I wish I could have a growth scan so I know how big this baby is, everybody keeps telling me it's going to be a big one! :growlmad:

Sarah - So pleased you got to take Joe home today. :happydance::dance::yipee:



I went to see my Mother-in-law today and was a bit peeved acctually. I don't mean to be ungratefull but she gave me a huge bag of baby clothes that are all BOY clothes! She is convinced this baby is going to be a boy and it's driving me nuts!!:growlmad:

The thing is the clothes are all mainly 3-6 months as she is also convinced I am destined to have a big baby as all of hers were big! My daughter weight 8lb 5oz which I know is not tiny but, she certainly was not fitting in 3-6 or even 0-3!!

One of the outfits is a pumpkin!!! Halloween has been and gone and she expects me to dress my baby up as a pumpkin!!!!!!! :saywhat:

Then to top it all off, she thinks I am being a bad mother, as I am teaching Eloise about Father Christmas and taking her to see him at Lakeside tomorrow! She says I am lying to her and she will be heartbroken when she finds out the truth! This really upset me actually as I think Christmas is so magical for children and I don't want to take that away from her at her age. :cry:


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> I went to see my Mother-in-law today and was a bit peeved acctually. I don't mean to be ungratefull but she gave me a huge bag of baby clothes that are all BOY clothes! She is convinced this baby is going to be a boy and it's driving me nuts!!:growlmad:
> 
> The thing is the clothes are all mainly 3-6 months as she is also convinced I am destined to have a big baby as all of hers were big! My daughter weight 8lb 5oz which I know is not tiny but, she certainly was not fitting in 3-6 or even 0-3!!
> 
> One of the outfits is a pumpkin!!! Halloween has been and gone and she expects me to dress my baby up as a pumpkin!!!!!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Then to top it all off, she thinks I am being a bad mother, as I am teaching Eloise about Father Christmas and taking her to see him at Lakeside tomorrow! She says I am lying to her and she will be heartbroken when she finds out the truth! This really upset me actually as I think Christmas is so magical for children and I don't want to take that away from her at her age. :cry:

Grr for MIL's Naomi! They have the pretense of being lovely and kind, giving you all these clothes, but they always have an inner motive!!!! :growlmad: My MIL is great, but sometimes she gets right up my nose! And I totally dont agree with her on santa, yes when your little girl knows the truth she will be disappointed, but its lovely for her when she is little to believe and makes it magical. Xmas wouldn't have the same meaning for me now without believing in santa...in fact my dad still runs downstairs on xmas morning shouting 'santas been', just to keep up the tradition - and I wouldn't have it any other way! Just ignore her silly comments, it is up to you what you teach Eloise, not her! :flower:

Oh and going back to clothes, my MIL refuses to buy anything under 6 months for baby girl, insisting she won't fit in them. For my baby shower she bought an 18 month t-shirt!!! I know its a while since she had kids, but c'mon!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Naomi - Not cool of your MIL!! How many children grow up believing in Santa (Father Christmas) - I don't think any of them ever get heartbroken when they find out the truth. Follow what you believe in and don't let your MIL ruin it for either of you. I can hardly wait to play Santa for my children. I was just saying to DH that next year at this time we will be taking LO to see Santa at the mall!


----------



## rcbrown08

ButtonJessie said:


> (Typed on phone so please forgive typos)
> 
> Hello girls,
> 
> Well I'm finally getting round to updating all my internet stuff! I'm delighted to announce the birth of my daughter Lola Wren :)
> 
> She arrived at 9.41am on Friday 2nd December weighing 4lbs 15oz at 35 weeks exactly via C-Section due to a combination of pre-eclampsia and a low lying placenta. No word can describe the sheer relief and euphoria I felt when I heard her first cry. Its a moment that will stay with me crystal clear forever.
> 
> We are still in the special care unit and will be for a while at least but she is doing very well and I am staying on the unit with her.
> 
> And without further ado, here she is!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs599.ash2/155134_10150351800430125_878145124_16172444_6170820_n.jpg


She is beautiful...congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## beccybobeccy

totally not cool MIL-action there naomi!

Christmas should be magical for children... what a bah humbug!


----------



## rcbrown08

Fraggles said:


> Morning all nt sure who saw my thread in 3rd tri but just had a call from hospital and they are having clotting issues with my blood so they want me straight in.... bloody stressed now on way to my own hospital and other hospital is liaising with them :dohh:

Good luck Fraggles...hope all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## rcbrown08

iprettii said:


> today is the day of my baby shower and boy o boy I cannot wait for this day to be over and it's only 9:05am...
> 
> I feel like no one is going to show up because of course it decides to rain ALL DAY today :( this is just what I didn't need.



How did your shower turn out? Hope you had a wonderful time! :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> I went to see my Mother-in-law today and was a bit peeved acctually. I don't mean to be ungratefull but she gave me a huge bag of baby clothes that are all BOY clothes! She is convinced this baby is going to be a boy and it's driving me nuts!!:growlmad:
> 
> The thing is the clothes are all mainly 3-6 months as she is also convinced I am destined to have a big baby as all of hers were big! My daughter weight 8lb 5oz which I know is not tiny but, she certainly was not fitting in 3-6 or even 0-3!!
> 
> One of the outfits is a pumpkin!!! Halloween has been and gone and she expects me to dress my baby up as a pumpkin!!!!!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Then to top it all off, she thinks I am being a bad mother, as I am teaching Eloise about Father Christmas and taking her to see him at Lakeside tomorrow! She says I am lying to her and she will be heartbroken when she finds out the truth! This really upset me actually as I think Christmas is so magical for children and I don't want to take that away from her at her age. :cry:
> 
> Grr for MIL's Naomi! They have the pretense of being lovely and kind, giving you all these clothes, but they always have an inner motive!!!! :growlmad: My MIL is great, but sometimes she gets right up my nose! And I totally dont agree with her on santa, yes when your little girl knows the truth she will be disappointed, but its lovely for her when she is little to believe and makes it magical. Xmas wouldn't have the same meaning for me now without believing in santa...in fact my dad still runs downstairs on xmas morning shouting 'santas been', just to keep up the tradition - and I wouldn't have it any other way! Just ignore her silly comments, it is up to you what you teach Eloise, not her! :flower:
> 
> Oh and going back to clothes, my MIL refuses to buy anything under 6 months for baby girl, insisting she won't fit in them. For my baby shower she bought an 18 month t-shirt!!! I know its a while since she had kids, but c'mon!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Lisa thats what I think, I don't think she will hold it against me for trying to make Christmas special and I can't remember getting upset with my Mum & Dad when I found out. :nope:

18 months! blimey how big is your baby! I am glad I am not the only one. Why is it always the MIL's! My Mum would never dream of doing anything like that.



lovealittle1 said:


> Naomi - Not cool of your MIL!! How many children grow up believing in Santa (Father Christmas) - I don't think any of them ever get heartbroken when they find out the truth. Follow what you believe in and don't let your MIL ruin it for either of you. I can hardly wait to play Santa for my children. I was just saying to DH that next year at this time we will be taking LO to see Santa at the mall!

Thanks hun. I am going to continue until she asks me if he is real is or not and then I will tell her the truth. I can't see any harm in it personally.


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> I went to see my Mother-in-law today and was a bit peeved acctually. I don't mean to be ungratefull but she gave me a huge bag of baby clothes that are all BOY clothes! She is convinced this baby is going to be a boy and it's driving me nuts!!:growlmad:
> 
> The thing is the clothes are all mainly 3-6 months as she is also convinced I am destined to have a big baby as all of hers were big! My daughter weight 8lb 5oz which I know is not tiny but, she certainly was not fitting in 3-6 or even 0-3!!
> 
> One of the outfits is a pumpkin!!! Halloween has been and gone and she expects me to dress my baby up as a pumpkin!!!!!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Then to top it all off, she thinks I am being a bad mother, as I am teaching Eloise about Father Christmas and taking her to see him at Lakeside tomorrow! She says I am lying to her and she will be heartbroken when she finds out the truth! This really upset me actually as I think Christmas is so magical for children and I don't want to take that away from her at her age. :cry:
> 
> Grr for MIL's Naomi! They have the pretense of being lovely and kind, giving you all these clothes, but they always have an inner motive!!!! :growlmad: My MIL is great, but sometimes she gets right up my nose! And I totally dont agree with her on santa, yes when your little girl knows the truth she will be disappointed, but its lovely for her when she is little to believe and makes it magical. Xmas wouldn't have the same meaning for me now without believing in santa...in fact my dad still runs downstairs on xmas morning shouting 'santas been', just to keep up the tradition - and I wouldn't have it any other way! Just ignore her silly comments, it is up to you what you teach Eloise, not her! :flower:
> 
> Oh and going back to clothes, my MIL refuses to buy anything under 6 months for baby girl, insisting she won't fit in them. For my baby shower she bought an 18 month t-shirt!!! I know its a while since she had kids, but c'mon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lisa thats what I think, I don't think she will hold it against me for trying to make Christmas special and I can't remember getting upset with my Mum & Dad when I found out. :nope:
> 
> 18 months! blimey how big is your baby! I am glad I am not the only one. Why is it always the MIL's! My Mum would never dream of doing anything like that.Click to expand...

Yeh apparently I'm giving birth to a toddler!!!!! :dohh: My mum has been great, bought loads of clothes, toys etc, bless her, she brought us xmas pressies over in Nov when they visited coz she knew we wouldnt have anything to open otherwise. OH's parents are lovely, dont get me wrong, but they are just oblivious! We told them on sunday about the induction and they proceeded to tell us they'd be dogsitting john's sisters dog that weekend and just carried on chatting like we'd not said anything. So weird!:shrug:


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> Fraggles - Glad everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Lisa - Not long for you now!! Can't wait to see pics of bubs, soo excited for you. :happydance:
> 
> Susie - I hope you feel better soon, I haven't been sick for years either and hate it but,, being pregnant and being sick must be horrible. :hugs:
> 
> MissAma - Congratulations on the birth of your daughter, I hope you are both doing ok. :flower:
> 
> Jade - Defo get the I-phone. I received mine a couple of days ago and it's the best phone I have ever had! :thumbup: 3 do a really good deal. I got the phone for free on a £25 a month contract with 5000 text messages 300 minutes 5000 3 to 3 minutes and 1GB internet.
> 
> Lovealittle1 - Glad measurements are ok, I wish I could have a growth scan so I know how big this baby is, everybody keeps telling me it's going to be a big one! :growlmad:
> 
> Sarah - So pleased you got to take Joe home today. :happydance::dance::yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to see my Mother-in-law today and was a bit peeved acctually. I don't mean to be ungratefull but she gave me a huge bag of baby clothes that are all BOY clothes! She is convinced this baby is going to be a boy and it's driving me nuts!!:growlmad:
> 
> The thing is the clothes are all mainly 3-6 months as she is also convinced I am destined to have a big baby as all of hers were big! My daughter weight 8lb 5oz which I know is not tiny but, she certainly was not fitting in 3-6 or even 0-3!!
> 
> One of the outfits is a pumpkin!!! Halloween has been and gone and she expects me to dress my baby up as a pumpkin!!!!!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Then to top it all off, she thinks I am being a bad mother, as I am teaching Eloise about Father Christmas and taking her to see him at Lakeside tomorrow! She says I am lying to her and she will be heartbroken when she finds out the truth! This really upset me actually as I think Christmas is so magical for children and I don't want to take that away from her at her age. :cry:

:dohh: thats awful, Cmas is for the kids!! :)

Is that an iphone 3 or 4 hun? xx



hodbert said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> I went to see my Mother-in-law today and was a bit peeved acctually. I don't mean to be ungratefull but she gave me a huge bag of baby clothes that are all BOY clothes! She is convinced this baby is going to be a boy and it's driving me nuts!!:growlmad:
> 
> The thing is the clothes are all mainly 3-6 months as she is also convinced I am destined to have a big baby as all of hers were big! My daughter weight 8lb 5oz which I know is not tiny but, she certainly was not fitting in 3-6 or even 0-3!!
> 
> One of the outfits is a pumpkin!!! Halloween has been and gone and she expects me to dress my baby up as a pumpkin!!!!!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Then to top it all off, she thinks I am being a bad mother, as I am teaching Eloise about Father Christmas and taking her to see him at Lakeside tomorrow! She says I am lying to her and she will be heartbroken when she finds out the truth! This really upset me actually as I think Christmas is so magical for children and I don't want to take that away from her at her age. :cry:
> 
> Grr for MIL's Naomi! They have the pretense of being lovely and kind, giving you all these clothes, but they always have an inner motive!!!! :growlmad: My MIL is great, but sometimes she gets right up my nose! And I totally dont agree with her on santa, yes when your little girl knows the truth she will be disappointed, but its lovely for her when she is little to believe and makes it magical. Xmas wouldn't have the same meaning for me now without believing in santa...in fact my dad still runs downstairs on xmas morning shouting 'santas been', just to keep up the tradition - and I wouldn't have it any other way! Just ignore her silly comments, it is up to you what you teach Eloise, not her! :flower:
> 
> Oh and going back to clothes, my MIL refuses to buy anything under 6 months for baby girl, insisting she won't fit in them. For my baby shower she bought an 18 month t-shirt!!! I know its a while since she had kids, but c'mon!!!Click to expand...

:haha: :rofl: how you feeling?



lovealittle1 said:


> Naomi - Not cool of your MIL!! How many children grow up believing in Santa (Father Christmas) - I don't think any of them ever get heartbroken when they find out the truth. Follow what you believe in and don't let your MIL ruin it for either of you. I can hardly wait to play Santa for my children. I was just saying to DH that next year at this time we will be taking LO to see Santa at the mall!

Aww I cant wait this year as Caine is a lovely age :)



naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> I went to see my Mother-in-law today and was a bit peeved acctually. I don't mean to be ungratefull but she gave me a huge bag of baby clothes that are all BOY clothes! She is convinced this baby is going to be a boy and it's driving me nuts!!:growlmad:
> 
> The thing is the clothes are all mainly 3-6 months as she is also convinced I am destined to have a big baby as all of hers were big! My daughter weight 8lb 5oz which I know is not tiny but, she certainly was not fitting in 3-6 or even 0-3!!
> 
> One of the outfits is a pumpkin!!! Halloween has been and gone and she expects me to dress my baby up as a pumpkin!!!!!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Then to top it all off, she thinks I am being a bad mother, as I am teaching Eloise about Father Christmas and taking her to see him at Lakeside tomorrow! She says I am lying to her and she will be heartbroken when she finds out the truth! This really upset me actually as I think Christmas is so magical for children and I don't want to take that away from her at her age. :cry:
> 
> Grr for MIL's Naomi! They have the pretense of being lovely and kind, giving you all these clothes, but they always have an inner motive!!!! :growlmad: My MIL is great, but sometimes she gets right up my nose! And I totally dont agree with her on santa, yes when your little girl knows the truth she will be disappointed, but its lovely for her when she is little to believe and makes it magical. Xmas wouldn't have the same meaning for me now without believing in santa...in fact my dad still runs downstairs on xmas morning shouting 'santas been', just to keep up the tradition - and I wouldn't have it any other way! Just ignore her silly comments, it is up to you what you teach Eloise, not her! :flower:
> 
> Oh and going back to clothes, my MIL refuses to buy anything under 6 months for baby girl, insisting she won't fit in them. For my baby shower she bought an 18 month t-shirt!!! I know its a while since she had kids, but c'mon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lisa thats what I think, I don't think she will hold it against me for trying to make Christmas special and I can't remember getting upset with my Mum & Dad when I found out. :nope:
> 
> 18 months! blimey how big is your baby! I am glad I am not the only one. Why is it always the MIL's! My Mum would never dream of doing anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Naomi - Not cool of your MIL!! How many children grow up believing in Santa (Father Christmas) - I don't think any of them ever get heartbroken when they find out the truth. Follow what you believe in and don't let your MIL ruin it for either of you. I can hardly wait to play Santa for my children. I was just saying to DH that next year at this time we will be taking LO to see Santa at the mall!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I am going to continue until she asks me if he is real is or not and then I will tell her the truth. I can't see any harm in it personally.Click to expand...

How are you feeling Naomi?x


----------



## hodbert

jms895 said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Oh and going back to clothes, my MIL refuses to buy anything under 6 months for baby girl, insisting she won't fit in them. For my baby shower she bought an 18 month t-shirt!!! I know its a while since she had kids, but c'mon!!!
> 
> :haha: :rofl: how you feeling?Click to expand...

I know its hilarious isnt it!! Am feeling same old, no signs or anything. So glad I have induction booked as I am soooo impatient now and I think she would have def gone over otherwise and I would NOT have been pleasant to be around!


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> I went to see my Mother-in-law today and was a bit peeved acctually. I don't mean to be ungratefull but she gave me a huge bag of baby clothes that are all BOY clothes! She is convinced this baby is going to be a boy and it's driving me nuts!!:growlmad:
> 
> The thing is the clothes are all mainly 3-6 months as she is also convinced I am destined to have a big baby as all of hers were big! My daughter weight 8lb 5oz which I know is not tiny but, she certainly was not fitting in 3-6 or even 0-3!!
> 
> One of the outfits is a pumpkin!!! Halloween has been and gone and she expects me to dress my baby up as a pumpkin!!!!!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Then to top it all off, she thinks I am being a bad mother, as I am teaching Eloise about Father Christmas and taking her to see him at Lakeside tomorrow! She says I am lying to her and she will be heartbroken when she finds out the truth! This really upset me actually as I think Christmas is so magical for children and I don't want to take that away from her at her age. :cry:
> 
> Grr for MIL's Naomi! They have the pretense of being lovely and kind, giving you all these clothes, but they always have an inner motive!!!! :growlmad: My MIL is great, but sometimes she gets right up my nose! And I totally dont agree with her on santa, yes when your little girl knows the truth she will be disappointed, but its lovely for her when she is little to believe and makes it magical. Xmas wouldn't have the same meaning for me now without believing in santa...in fact my dad still runs downstairs on xmas morning shouting 'santas been', just to keep up the tradition - and I wouldn't have it any other way! Just ignore her silly comments, it is up to you what you teach Eloise, not her! :flower:
> 
> Oh and going back to clothes, my MIL refuses to buy anything under 6 months for baby girl, insisting she won't fit in them. For my baby shower she bought an 18 month t-shirt!!! I know its a while since she had kids, but c'mon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lisa thats what I think, I don't think she will hold it against me for trying to make Christmas special and I can't remember getting upset with my Mum & Dad when I found out. :nope:
> 
> 18 months! blimey how big is your baby! I am glad I am not the only one. Why is it always the MIL's! My Mum would never dream of doing anything like that.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh apparently I'm giving birth to a toddler!!!!! :dohh: My mum has been great, bought loads of clothes, toys etc, bless her, she brought us xmas pressies over in Nov when they visited coz she knew we wouldnt have anything to open otherwise. OH's parents are lovely, dont get me wrong, but they are just oblivious! We told them on sunday about the induction and they proceeded to tell us they'd be dogsitting john's sisters dog that weekend and just carried on chatting like we'd not said anything. So weird!:shrug:Click to expand...

That is weird! Are you getting excited now? I can't believe it's only 4 days until you get to see your baby! What time are you having it done? :baby:



jms895 said:


> Jade - Defo get the I-phone. I received mine a couple of days ago and it's the best phone I have ever had! :thumbup: 3 do a really good deal. I got the phone for free on a £25 a month contract with 5000 text messages 300 minutes 5000 3 to 3 minutes and 1GB internet.
> 
> 
> Is that an iphone 3 or 4 hun? xx
> 
> That is the 3GS. It's best to call them up to do some bartering though, and it's actually better to do it on line rather then in store as you can cancel the contract if your not happy with it on line within 14 days but you can't do that if you buy it in store (My husband found this out and was not a happy bunny!)
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Naomi - Not cool of your MIL!! How many children grow up believing in Santa (Father Christmas) - I don't think any of them ever get heartbroken when they find out the truth. Follow what you believe in and don't let your MIL ruin it for either of you. I can hardly wait to play Santa for my children. I was just saying to DH that next year at this time we will be taking LO to see Santa at the mall!
> 
> Thanks hun. I am going to continue until she asks me if he is real is or not and then I will tell her the truth. I can't see any harm in it personally.Click to expand...

How are you feeling Naomi?x[/QUOTE]

I am not too bad thanks. I think baby has pushed it's way down even lower with those braxtons I was having the other day as the movements are so low down now! 

How about you? Have you had any more braxtons?

Just realised baby is due next week!!! :happydance: Please come on time baby. :)


----------



## LittleMrs

first, I want to express sympathy for Lisa and Naomi - boo for stubborn MILs - mine is fine, I think I've got to worry more about my mum but she'll take it if I tell her to back off. She knows it's a fight she cannot win and I think OHs mum figured that out quite quickly too. The woman who is currently the bane of my existence is OHs aunt. I will warn you now this is a non-pregnancy related rant because I could quite happily track down this woman and slap her stupid. 

OHs grandma appears to be suffering from demetia of some kind, we're not quite sure what kind but she's very forgetful and repeats herself etc etc. This wouldn't be such a problem if she wasn't also almost 100% evil - she spend all of her spare time saying terrible terrible things about OHs mum (her ex-daughter-in-law) how she was a terrible wfe and mother and she never cared about anyone but herself and she kept an untidy house and on and on and on. The fact is - none of those things are true, her son was a serial cheater who left his wife and three children and refused to pay a penny of child support throughout therest of his life - he also told my husband that he was worthles on more than one occasion (er.... WHO was the bad parent????). 

Anyway, by the by, OHs darling aunty (his dad's sister) appears to be a chip off the block too. She phones today to TELL OH (not ask) that he is going to be the main point of contact for Grandma as her daughter is moving, her sons live in America and she has decided to go on a world tour. This doesn't sound like such a problem until the folowing are considered: 1) OH doesn't drive and Grandma lives several villages away; 2) This will be happening roughly the same time I return to work after the baby is born; 3) OH will be working from 3pm - I will be working UNTIL 3pm; 4) We will have a 4 month old baby who needs our attention on top of the full time jobs (mine also requires work outside official hours); 5) Grandma has no idea who I am unless I am accompanied by her grandson; 6) we have no idea who does her shopping, laundry etc etc, because she only has two days of home help; 7) apparently she has no other friends or family and so this means two or three visits a week. 

How does the stupid, insufferable woman even think this is possible? Looking after my grandad in the same way very nearly killed my mother: she had to give up her job and she was always tired and running around and her children were adults by that time. Did she wake up one day and think 'you know what, it's really difficult being rich and retiring early, I've got way too much spare time to care for my mother, I think I'll thrust it on some poor unfortunate girl who married into our screwed up family because she won't have enough on with a full-time job and a baby under 6 months'???? 

Grrrrr - come on ladies, honestly - am I being a bi...... female dog about this or do I have a valid point? It's going to be me that has to take care of her as OH can't get there -and when I'm available he'll be at work. I could cry I'm so angry with her.


----------



## LittleMrs

Plus, since she did such a bang up job on her own kids (selfish serial adulterers both) I don't really want her around my kids. That and she'll spend all her tme saying poisonous thngs about THEIR Grandma.


----------



## Mom 2B

I think you have a very good point to be mad about. You should calland tell her that she should hire someone to take care of her because you and OH can not do it. That would just be way to much on your plates with work and a baby.

good luck


----------



## jms895

My MIL is not too bad just OCD with health and safety and full of advice which is like a stuck record. I learn to ignore it!

Naomi, I had some really bad hicks last night and again thought wooooo this could be it but then I fell asleep :dohh: Always seems to be at night! I am also going to the loo ALOT (normally constipated) and I have lots of CM. I certainly dont think I will make due date this time!

Hopefully You will have LO on time :)


----------



## rcbrown08

Hi ladies. I've finally attached pics of Jade Abrielle Brown. So in love!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01950(a).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0









DSC01946(a).jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC01937(a).jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## iprettii

rcbrown08 said:


> iprettii said:
> 
> 
> today is the day of my baby shower and boy o boy I cannot wait for this day to be over and it's only 9:05am...
> 
> I feel like no one is going to show up because of course it decides to rain ALL DAY today :( this is just what I didn't need.
> 
> 
> 
> How did your shower turn out? Hope you had a wonderful time! :happydance:Click to expand...

The baby shower was absolutely wonderful!!! Thank you for asking.


----------



## blessed

rcbrown - she's BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Mom 2B

Oh my what gorgeous girl....congrats again!!!!!

Oh finally gave me a list of names he likes. And I must admit I do like a few. One is definatly top the list. he really likes another. Its his middle name and my dads first name....im not really kean on naming baby after relatives who are still with us thou. And I can't use it as middle name because we already have 2 middle names picked after ppl who passed.

I will post the names in a little while Im just trying to rank them right now.


----------



## Jolene

Rachel, what a beautiful little girl. How are her night feeds and sleeping patterns. Are you enjoying playing dress-up, lol? I can't wait for all that!

Naomi, your MIL is crazy - you're not lying to Eloise. All kids need fantasy and it's for us to control what's good fantasy and what's bad. My son eventually figured out for himself that Santa is make-believe and was quite proud of himself for figuring it out and now he thinks he is so big because all his little cousins still believe in Santa, lol. We had so much fun leaving cookies and milk out for Santa and it creates magical moments for them that they will always cherish.


----------



## Fraggles

On my scan they took all the measurements again and at 36+2 the head and abdomen were measuring ahead at just over 38 weeks (I thik the head was a little bigger even) but the legs were measuring at 34 weeks. I had the same happen last time and my last baby came out at a normal length and average weight. I think these estimations of size by fundal height and scan can be quite off.


----------



## jojo-m

Littlemrs tell her to piss off! How ridiculas? And tell her soon that way she has no excuse not to sort out proper services for her! She clearly is a few slices short of a loaf! X


----------



## jojo-m

Rachel your daughter is gorgeous, congrats again xx


----------



## Fraggles

Im so lucky I dont see ex inlaws.... my mum is good she buys sensible things. She's buying a new swing for baby. Ive not got lots of new clothes as my LO has so much stuff thats pristine. It feels weird buying newborn stuff again when im still only buying 9-12 month stuff. I actually got excited the other day as my LO fitted a 12-18 months t-shirt al be it its slightly baggy :haha:

I had a lovely wake up to a massive boot in the ribs from baby. He's still not as active as normal but the doctors reassured me it could take a few days for him to resettle after the accident. Off to see midwife tomorrow then might go shopping and finish off everything I need for Christmas and the baby.

Wish it would stop raining here as ive loads of parcels to take to the post office this morning and then need to start sorting the lounge out so we can et the decorations up.

Will pop in later :hugs: for all who need them and in regards inlaws just ignore them best you can im sure Christmas makes them go battier than normal.


----------



## LittleMrs

Rachel, your little girl is beautiful such huge, dark eyes and lovely hair, and doesn't she look like her mummy (judging from your avatar). Congratulations.


----------



## Fraggles

jojo loving he new avatar picture


----------



## jojo-m

Thanks fraggles, feel huge now, least I got a pic while I was dressed up to go out, made me feel a bit better than my usually pale Ill looking self lol! 

I've finally given up trying to sleep my back is killing! The LO come creeping into our bed last night too and he's heavy breathing!

Fraggles have they booked you a dare for your section yet? And did haematology get back to you? X


----------



## smiffy85

Lots to read again ladies - I wonder if there will be this much when we've all got our demanding newborns to care for lol!

Tracey - I agree with everyone. You have got quite enough on your plate and to have an elderly relative thrust into your life all of a sudden wouldn't be right for you at this time! Especially when, likeyou said, she doesn't even know you, nto to mention her attitude and loss of mental capacity. Crazyness that people think they can just drop things like that on other people. It will take some courage but hope you can call and say your piece, it's her mother at the end of the day and she needs to make sure she is taken care of beforew she goes off galivanting round the world. O and not long till you finish now WOOOOOOP!!! :happydance:

Naomi - christmas is one of the most magical times for parents and young children. I can't wait for bean to be aware of the magic of santa and what he does. Ignore and carry on lol! :hugs:

Sarah - so glad youv got Joe home!! Enjoy hunny! :happydance:

Rachel - your daughter is beautiful. Congratulations hun :hugs:

Jo - its so nice to get dressed up isn't it! I enjoyed getting all dressed up on satdy night for our parent meal. It took longer than usual but it was nice to look nice for a change lol!

iprettii - glad you enjoyed your baby shower after you weren't really looking forward to it that much. Bet you had a lovely day.

Well me and OH went to the pub last night to sit and chat about baby and birth plans and stuff that has come up at the antenatal classes. The NCT are awesome and give you so much info and things to think about. We decided not to chat at home so we giva the conversation our full attention and didn't get distracted by tv or anything else. We had a really good chat and wrote our plan together. He tries to over complicate stuff so it was nice to sort it all out with him. We are both feeling so excited and scared all at the same time, its nice to be on the same page.

In other news we ended up being so loving with each other after the convo last night that we *tmi alert* had a bit of sex this morning! Wooop! It wasn't the most amazing session, it was just nice to be so close to him when we haven't done it for soooo long. I was very aware of bean, very low down in my tummy and so couldn't concentrate, but it was just so loving and nice. :happydance: 

Today I am nesting again lol! I have cleaned the bathroom and even taken off the shower head to soak it in vinegar to clean it. Gonna do some present wrapping soon and then some baking this afternoon! Fun times!

xxxxx


----------



## smiffy85

O meant to say has anyone heard from Disneydancr/regina lately!??!

xxx


----------



## jms895

rcbrown08 said:


> Hi ladies. I've finally attached pics of Jade Abrielle Brown. So in love!!! :cloud9:



Awwwwwwwww xx




Fraggles said:


> On my scan they took all the measurements again and at 36+2 the head and abdomen were measuring ahead at just over 38 weeks (I thik the head was a little bigger even) but the legs were measuring at 34 weeks. I had the same happen last time and my last baby came out at a normal length and average weight. I think these estimations of size by fundal height and scan can be quite off.

I think these measurements are ridiculous sometimes! xx



smiffy85 said:


> Lots to read again ladies - I wonder if there will be this much when we've all got our demanding newborns to care for lol!
> 
> Tracey - I agree with everyone. You have got quite enough on your plate and to have an elderly relative thrust into your life all of a sudden wouldn't be right for you at this time! Especially when, likeyou said, she doesn't even know you, nto to mention her attitude and loss of mental capacity. Crazyness that people think they can just drop things like that on other people. It will take some courage but hope you can call and say your piece, it's her mother at the end of the day and she needs to make sure she is taken care of beforew she goes off galivanting round the world. O and not long till you finish now WOOOOOOP!!! :happydance:
> 
> Naomi - christmas is one of the most magical times for parents and young children. I can't wait for bean to be aware of the magic of santa and what he does. Ignore and carry on lol! :hugs:
> 
> Sarah - so glad youv got Joe home!! Enjoy hunny! :happydance:
> 
> Rachel - your daughter is beautiful. Congratulations hun :hugs:
> 
> Jo - its so nice to get dressed up isn't it! I enjoyed getting all dressed up on satdy night for our parent meal. It took longer than usual but it was nice to look nice for a change lol!
> 
> iprettii - glad you enjoyed your baby shower after you weren't really looking forward to it that much. Bet you had a lovely day.
> 
> Well me and OH went to the pub last night to sit and chat about baby and birth plans and stuff that has come up at the antenatal classes. The NCT are awesome and give you so much info and things to think about. We decided not to chat at home so we giva the conversation our full attention and didn't get distracted by tv or anything else. We had a really good chat and wrote our plan together. He tries to over complicate stuff so it was nice to sort it all out with him. We are both feeling so excited and scared all at the same time, its nice to be on the same page.
> 
> In other news we ended up being so loving with each other after the convo last night that we *tmi alert* had a bit of sex this morning! Wooop! It wasn't the most amazing session, it was just nice to be so close to him when we haven't done it for soooo long. I was very aware of bean, very low down in my tummy and so couldn't concentrate, but it was just so loving and nice. :happydance:
> 
> Today I am nesting again lol! I have cleaned the bathroom and even taken off the shower head to soak it in vinegar to clean it. Gonna do some present wrapping soon and then some baking this afternoon! Fun times!
> 
> xxxxx

Yay for some hanky panky and nesting :)

I am off out for lunch with girls at work today, we are exching Secret santa! Crap nights sleep!


----------



## Fraggles

My haematologist is at the rubbish hospital so im not hopeful. The maternity unit are doing some haemorrhage tests or something on my blood. My meds will be doubled after baby comes. Ive got my date for section but keeping it a surprise for now what with family issues. It's after the New Year though.

Smiffy sounds like going out for the chat was a great idea.


----------



## sar35

wow rachel congrats she is beautiful and looks so alert, when did you have her? hope you are both well x
my first night at home went well, Joe woke ever 3-4 hours for a feed, I feel very tired today!!! but i suppose i'll get used to that, OH is still off so thats a help. Joe is so quiet he harldy ever cries which is a bonus. MW came today she gonna check my bloods next week and try and get me something different to iron tablets as they are messing with my bowels. hope the rest of the jellybeans are well x


----------



## Fraggles

sar35 said:


> wow rachel congrats she is beautiful and looks so alert, when did you have her? hope you are both well x
> my first night at home went well, Joe woke ever 3-4 hours for a feed, I feel very tired today!!! but i suppose i'll get used to that, OH is still off so thats a help. Joe is so quiet he harldy ever cries which is a bonus. MW came today she gonna check my bloods next week and try and get me something different to iron tablets as they are messing with my bowels. hope the rest of the jellybeans are well x

I swear by iron rich foods to keep iron levels up. Sounds like Joe is doing really well wow 3-4 hours between feeds is great I remember my newborn was every 2 hours and I was a zombie. Im hoping this little one gives mummy a little more sleep.


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> wow rachel congrats she is beautiful and looks so alert, when did you have her? hope you are both well x
> my first night at home went well, Joe woke ever 3-4 hours for a feed, I feel very tired today!!! but i suppose i'll get used to that, OH is still off so thats a help. Joe is so quiet he harldy ever cries which is a bonus. MW came today she gonna check my bloods next week and try and get me something different to iron tablets as they are messing with my bowels. hope the rest of the jellybeans are well x
> 
> I swear by iron rich foods to keep iron levels up. Sounds like Joe is doing really well wow 3-4 hours between feeds is great I remember my newborn was every 2 hours and I was a zombie. Im hoping this little one gives mummy a little more sleep.Click to expand...

they trained him well in scbu! Bless him he is such a sweetheart, very chilled and laid back


----------



## millward329

Hi guys, feeling much better now. Think it was definately the curry and just starved it out. Been eating normal today. 

Rachel your daughter is so beautiful, what lovely eyes :baby:

Naomi I think its up to you what to tell Eloise so don't pay that much attention to the MIL. I've had friends who have and haven't told about Father Christmas and it's been nice either way....it's definately a parent's decision to make.

Tracy....I'd definately phone up and tell Aunty dearest that you are not prepared to look after her mum. Sounds like she is being a bully to me. Good luck :hugs:

I've been to watch the nativity at school today, it was so sweet and nice to be on the other side. You don't see half as much of the wriggling as you do when your sat down there as a teacher and seeing the costumes makes it worth the stress of getting them changed I think! Nothing else quite like it huh Smiffy? Got church tonight where they take a tractor and trailor round the neighbourhood with people dressed up as nativity characters. A bit far for me to waddle so I'll be on hot choc and mulled wine duties but still feels so exciting and christmassy....


----------



## Mom 2B

Well ladies glad to see everyone is diong welltoday.

As I mentioned inmy last post OH gave me alist of names finally. I like some but others are just too common around here.

Quinlan- I love this one adn nn would be Quin.
Kinley-Like this alot
Teagan-Like but all the sites i looked at said its more a girl name
Kaelan-Like
Braden-like

And here are the names that I dont care for

Alexander- he wrote xander as a nn but i dont really like it
Brian
Daniel
Duncan-its ok
Jason
Keith-he wrote this cuz its his middle name and my dads first name. But im not keen on naming children after relatives who are still here with us
Kevan-although it is unique i dont really like it
Lionel-after his uncle who is still with us and they call him Lion for a nn.....Lion...um no
Owen
Reilly
Ryan- My little cousin is named Ryan so no

The list isn't that bad but now i think he is kinda set on keith but as i mentioned its my dads name so i dont want that one. I love Quinlan with the nn Quin but when I told OH he didn't seem thrilled about it. So baby boy still has no name as of yet adn I only have 5 maybe 6 weeks til my section so we need to really pick one!!!!!

Let me know your thoughts ladies!!!


----------



## rcbrown08

iprettii said:


> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iprettii said:
> 
> 
> today is the day of my baby shower and boy o boy I cannot wait for this day to be over and it's only 9:05am...
> 
> I feel like no one is going to show up because of course it decides to rain ALL DAY today :( this is just what I didn't need.
> 
> 
> 
> How did your shower turn out? Hope you had a wonderful time! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> The baby shower was absolutely wonderful!!! Thank you for asking.Click to expand...


Glad to hear it turned out well despite the rain!


----------



## rcbrown08

Jolene said:


> Rachel, what a beautiful little girl. How are her night feeds and sleeping patterns. Are you enjoying playing dress-up, lol? I can't wait for all that!
> 
> Thanks, Jolene! The feeding is going a lot better now that my milk has come in. With the colostrum she was hungry all the time so it seemed like she always wanted to nurse. She sleeps well at night as long as she thinks/feels that I'm close. I wish I could play dress up but we don't really have many girly bits at the moment. We were team yellow so most of her outfits are neutral. We live in Chicago and its freezing right now so I haven't been out shopping yet. Can't wait though!!! :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

rcbrown08 said:


> iprettii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iprettii said:
> 
> 
> today is the day of my baby shower and boy o boy I cannot wait for this day to be over and it's only 9:05am...
> 
> I feel like no one is going to show up because of course it decides to rain ALL DAY today :( this is just what I didn't need.
> 
> 
> 
> How did your shower turn out? Hope you had a wonderful time! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> The baby shower was absolutely wonderful!!! Thank you for asking.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it turned out well despite the rain!Click to expand...




rcbrown08 said:


> Hi ladies. I've finally attached pics of Jade Abrielle Brown. So in love!!! :cloud9:


She is gorgeous!! 




Mom 2B said:


> Well ladies glad to see everyone is diong welltoday.
> 
> As I mentioned inmy last post OH gave me alist of names finally. I like some but others are just too common around here.
> 
> Quinlan- I love this one adn nn would be Quin.
> Kinley-Like this alot
> Teagan-Like but all the sites i looked at said its more a girl name
> Kaelan-Like
> Braden-like
> 
> And here are the names that I dont care for
> 
> Alexander- he wrote xander as a nn but i dont really like it
> Brian
> Daniel
> Duncan-its ok
> Jason
> Keith-he wrote this cuz its his middle name and my dads first name. But im not keen on naming children after relatives who are still here with us
> Kevan-although it is unique i dont really like it
> Lionel-after his uncle who is still with us and they call him Lion for a nn.....Lion...um no
> Owen
> Reilly
> Ryan- My little cousin is named Ryan so no
> 
> The list isn't that bad but now i think he is kinda set on keith but as i mentioned its my dads name so i dont want that one. I love Quinlan with the nn Quin but when I told OH he didn't seem thrilled about it. So baby boy still has no name as of yet adn I only have 5 maybe 6 weeks til my section so we need to really pick one!!!!!
> 
> Let me know your thoughts ladies!!!

At least you have lots of names to choose from, our list consisted of about four names! lol

I actually really like the name Xander and it was one of the names on our list. I like Kaelan, I haven't heard that one before.


----------



## Mom 2B

So ladies I know most of you were complaining about the snow a week or two ago so i thought I would update you on our situation. not quite sure how much we got but its a lot. they have declaired my county under a state of emergency and we are not to go out anywhere unless we absolutly need too. They have flown in military helicoptors to help rescue the over 350 ppl that have been stuck on the highway since Sunday when all the snow started. All emergency vehicles have been pulled off the roads unless they are going to an emergency, all schools and busses have been closed for the past 2 days. And we are suppose to get more snow today/tonight.

Im not going anywhere unless baby decides to come early!!!!! Its darn cold out too!


----------



## naomicourt

We took Eloise to see Father Christmas today :happydance: She really enjoyed herself and she loved the huuuge christmas tree.


----------



## jojo-m

Mom 2B said:


> So ladies I know most of you were complaining about the snow a week or two ago so i thought I would update you on our situation. not quite sure how much we got but its a lot. they have declaired my county under a state of emergency and we are not to go out anywhere unless we absolutly need too. They have flown in military helicoptors to help rescue the over 350 ppl that have been stuck on the highway since Sunday when all the snow started. All emergency vehicles have been pulled off the roads unless they are going to an emergency, all schools and busses have been closed for the past 2 days. And we are suppose to get more snow today/tonight.
> 
> Im not going anywhere unless baby decides to come early!!!!! Its darn cold out too!

oh my gosh I thought Canada were equipped to deal with snow, is it a bad one even for you? My friend I told you about who recently moved to Canada is in Orrillia Ontario and she says its -25 and hasn't stopped coming down thick and fast for a couple of days now. Are you near there? love snow and I'd never wish it away but that sounds a bit extreme even for me! Stay inside and stay safe hun where its warm! Hope you keep all your power! Cold weather like that has been great for my plumber husband who has been get busy with lots of call outs to frozen gas boilers! x


----------



## Mom 2B

ive heard of orrillia but not sure how close it is. We are equipt for lots of snow just not usually in one dumping. We still have power although some parts of the city lost power for 3-4 hours on sunday and monday. Its not snowing yet but ive been hearing its coming and its not pretty!!! LOL


----------



## sar35

lovely pics Naomi


----------



## Fraggles

Awww Naomi pics are great.....

Mom 2B hope the snow doesnt get too heavy I love snow but must admit get a bit wary when snowed in.


----------



## LittleMrs

Mom 2B said:


> So ladies I know most of you were complaining about the snow a week or two ago so i thought I would update you on our situation. not quite sure how much we got but its a lot. they have declaired my county under a state of emergency and we are not to go out anywhere unless we absolutly need too. They have flown in military helicoptors to help rescue the over 350 ppl that have been stuck on the highway since Sunday when all the snow started. All emergency vehicles have been pulled off the roads unless they are going to an emergency, all schools and busses have been closed for the past 2 days. And we are suppose to get more snow today/tonight.
> 
> Im not going anywhere unless baby decides to come early!!!!! Its darn cold out too!

Careful what you wish for, eh? They're saying we'll get more again later this week - dreading it, it's too close for the bean now for me to feel relaxed about it, even if I will be off work from the end of the week. 

Leanne - damn good point, don't think Regina has been on facebook either, anyone know her OHs name then maybe can see if he's on her friends list and message him and her both, just in case she's incapacitated.


----------



## smiffy85

Nice pics naomi. 

Can't believe the snow totally broke the country last week so goodness knows how you are feeling laura! Military helicopters sounds very extreme to little england that comes to a standstill after a few inches lol!

Yay for a good baby sarah!!

Susie I totally agree, I loved watching the play from the audience . No stress at all and it was very cute and sweet. Enjoy your evening tonight!

Who is regina's text buddy? Is it Lisa (Hodbert) seeing as they are both in the usa??


----------



## hodbert

rcbrown08 said:


> Hi ladies. I've finally attached pics of Jade Abrielle Brown. So in love!!! :cloud9:

She is gorgeous Rachel!!!



smiffy85 said:


> O meant to say has anyone heard from Disneydancr/regina lately!??!
> 
> xxx

Has she not posted in a while? I thought I saw one t'other day. I'll send her a text and make sure she's ok.



millward329 said:


> I've been to watch the nativity at school today, it was so sweet and nice to be on the other side. You don't see half as much of the wriggling as you do when your sat down there as a teacher and seeing the costumes makes it worth the stress of getting them changed I think! Nothing else quite like it huh Smiffy? Got church tonight where they take a tractor and trailor round the neighbourhood with people dressed up as nativity characters. A bit far for me to waddle so I'll be on hot choc and mulled wine duties but still feels so exciting and christmassy....

I loved the santa that drives round our local streets at xmas, made it feel well christmassy!



naomicourt said:


> We took Eloise to see Father Christmas today :happydance: She really enjoyed herself and she loved the huuuge christmas tree.

Awww bless love the pics!



smiffy85 said:


> Who is regina's text buddy? Is it Lisa (Hodbert) seeing as they are both in the usa??

Yeh tis me, I'll text her now and let you guys know if I hear anything.

Well I slept a bit better last night but I am sooo uncomfy in bed and when I wake up I'm aching all over. Cant wait to love bedtime again! 3 days after today until I-Day!!!! Eeek! Cooked a chicken casserole yday for freezing and trying to get a wiggle on with the blanket I;ve been knitting for about 3 months now! It was put on a back-burner whilst I did all my crafting but really want to get it done before Friday. Anyway, hope u gals r all well :hugs: Oh and LittleMrs I agree that the aunt is way out of line. My hubbys grandma has alzeimers (sp?) and his mum and uncle share the responsibilities of looking out for her, OH's mum would never dream of asking us, especially me as I'm not related! She has arranged for carers to go in four times a day to help her out as it is really hard work. Is there an executor of gran's will, as they are the one responsible for her care? Hope u get it sorted.


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, I've heard back from Regina (Disney) and she's fine just very tired and a bit overwhelmed. She said thank you for thinking of her though :)


----------



## Mom 2B

Glad Regina is ok thanks Lisa.

Military helicopters are a little extreme for us. I have never heard of them coming to help out before so I guess the highways are WAY worse then our town. it doesn't seem that bad out but driving was hell yesterday when I had to pick up my brother. So I told him im not goign anywhere until some of the snow clears. They had to pull some of the plows out of the city tohelp with the ppl stranded on the highways so in town was not very good yesterday. OH said its a little better today. He works for Fire and rescue services here doing administration so he hears of all the accidents and craziness around. he said this monrning there was a call abouta child (nt sure how old) who is stuck under a vehicle. I guess the vehicle slipped on a patchof ice and the child is trapped. not sure how serious the injuries are but OH said the child was conscious last he heard and he will tell me more later wehn he comes home.....that poor child and his/her poor parents. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Disneydancr

jms895 said:


> Thanks hun! I am liking the sound of it now! You should get commission :haha:
> 
> Sad news in 3rd Tri today - one of the ladies due in Jan has lost her baby :( RIP angel baby :( xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

How horrible! This is part of the reason I don't come on here as often as usual... I've turned into a horrible worrywart and can't hear about things like this!



millward329 said:


> ladies that was not good. Violently sick and didnt make it to the bathroom. Not good when your on your own. Should I be worried as dont think it was morning sickness. I havent been sick in 7 years

Probably just acid reflux. I can't get away from it either. Tums help, but I still feel like I'm going to get sick. Thankfully I've yet to have to vomit... I can't stand that, and I haven't in a couple years!



sar35 said:


> Hi girls just to let you know Joe and I are home!!!!

:happydance::happydance:




naomicourt said:


> ...
> I went to see my Mother-in-law today and was a bit peeved acctually. I don't mean to be ungratefull but she gave me a huge bag of baby clothes that are all BOY clothes! She is convinced this baby is going to be a boy and it's driving me nuts!!:growlmad:
> 
> The thing is the clothes are all mainly 3-6 months as she is also convinced I am destined to have a big baby as all of hers were big! My daughter weight 8lb 5oz which I know is not tiny but, she certainly was not fitting in 3-6 or even 0-3!!
> 
> One of the outfits is a pumpkin!!! Halloween has been and gone and she expects me to dress my baby up as a pumpkin!!!!!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Then to top it all off, she thinks I am being a bad mother, as I am teaching Eloise about Father Christmas and taking her to see him at Lakeside tomorrow! She says I am lying to her and she will be heartbroken when she finds out the truth! This really upset me actually as I think Christmas is so magical for children and I don't want to take that away from her at her age. :cry:

Don't listen to her! Santa Claus is part of childhood, whether you're raised in a christian family or not. Christmas is celebrated both as a secular and religious holiday, and to not celebrate or believe in Santa Claus will hurt Eloise more socially than her finding out eventually that he's not the one who has always brought her her gifts. 



rcbrown08 said:


> Hi ladies. I've finally attached pics of Jade Abrielle Brown. So in love!!! :cloud9:

So beautiful with such deep, dark eyes! Congratulations!



Fraggles said:


> On my scan they took all the measurements again and at 36+2 the head and abdomen were measuring ahead at just over 38 weeks (I thik the head was a little bigger even) but the legs were measuring at 34 weeks. I had the same happen last time and my last baby came out at a normal length and average weight. I think these estimations of size by fundal height and scan can be quite off.

I think so too. It all depends on the technician and the angle of the baby. My OB won't even guess the length for me. All she keeps telling me is that she doesn't think my baby will be very big. 


Thank you so much, ladies, for your concern. Sorry I haven't been online in a while. I don't really have a good reason. Laziness is the best way to describe it. When I come on to this thread, I always like to read every post and respond the best I can, but I haven't had the energy to read comprehensively and type out responses that I feel you ladies deserve, so I've kept putting it off. Plus, I'm almost to the point where I don't want to hear about what is happening with other people, not so much that I don't care about you ladies and what you're going through, but rather that I care too much and it seems to affect me rather strongly. Plus it makes me worry about myself and my labor! 
I was having a conversation on Saturday with another girl around my age who's expecting (her OH is a friend of mine from elementary school, and we had a small class reunion). She had a miscarriage in August, and now she's expecting again but isn't sure how far along she is (they didn't wait until her mp came around again) and she and her OH turned to me about advice on what to expect and what different things felt like. Her OH was also very concerned about what to tell her, and how to calm her (and himself down) while they wait for the first US. I told her that as far as I knew, it was safer for her to remain relatively neutral until at least 3 months, as then the baby is more likely to be properly sticky and reach full gestation. She countered me with a story that her SIL lost her baby 2 weeks before the EDD- the baby had choked on the umbilical cord! I really didn't need to hear that! I've been worried ever since. As much as I whine about all of Madison's movements, not I panic anytime I can't feel her move! 

It's things like this that make me panic and want to crawl into a little ball in a hole and never come out. On one hand, I can't wait to meet my little girl. I'm proud as punch to be pregnant and everyone can tell, but when I'm at home, all I can do is worry about what still needs to be done to be ready for her arrival and how to take care of her once she does arrive. Even typing about it right now has me in tears. It's bad enough that I'm not able to go to work.... we're still stuck in the motel we've been living in with no car, and I'm not doing anything to help get us out of that situation! Plus, if I have no energy now to even do regular daily tasks, how am I going to have the energy to take care of a baby. It's all well to put off doing the dishes or laundry right now, but a baby's needs can't be ignored or put off. Plus, as much fun as the baby shower was, it's as though the guests didn't look at the registry at all and just bought things they thought were cute. They don't seem to understand that I'm a first-time mom and I need the basics- bottles, diapers, wipes, onesies, desitin, baby lotion, baby bath, bassinet, and burp cloths. I didn't need 10 pairs of booties and 5 sleepers! Now that's even more that we're going to have to pay for ourselves, and that means the longer we're stuck in the motel. I'm just so stressed and overwhelmed! 

Sorry, I know I've been ranting, but I just wanted you ladies to see where my mind is at and why I haven't been on in a while. Just send your good energies this way. I'm scared I'm falling back into my depression.


----------



## Mom 2B

Awee regina! Big hugs girl. If you are worried about depression go talk to your DR or MW. It is totally possible to get depression before baby is here and evenmorelikely after birth. Its not something to be embarassed about either. it happens to many women adn their is help for you if thats what you need. I hope that things start to look up for you. Sorry your shower was kinda crap.

Sending all my good energy and lots of hugs.


----------



## blessed

Disney - I totally understand the baby shower/registry ordeal... I swear people don't look at the registry! The only benefit I've received so far is getting the 10% off the items when I need to buy them (not that we can afford a lot either... we're stuck living with the in-laws for now) I know all will work out for you Regina! Things sometimes don't go the way we envision them, but they will work when they need to. You will have a beautiful, healthy baby, and you will be able to provide for her every need! :)


----------



## Jolene

:hugs: Regina. I know it's all scary. That's where my faith really pulls me through. I am also a worrier, if my DH runs late after work all the strange scenarios run through my silly mind so you're not alone.

Mom2B, that is scary. I hope it eases up soon. 

Sar, your new avatar is gorgeous. What a precious little bubs :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Mom 2B said:


> So ladies I know most of you were complaining about the snow a week or two ago so i thought I would update you on our situation. not quite sure how much we got but its a lot. they have declaired my county under a state of emergency and we are not to go out anywhere unless we absolutly need too. They have flown in military helicoptors to help rescue the over 350 ppl that have been stuck on the highway since Sunday when all the snow started. All emergency vehicles have been pulled off the roads unless they are going to an emergency, all schools and busses have been closed for the past 2 days. And we are suppose to get more snow today/tonight.
> 
> Im not going anywhere unless baby decides to come early!!!!! Its darn cold out too!

OMG thats bad! My sister mentioned about the snow over there. Hope your all ok and have plenty of supplies? x


----------



## jms895

Gorgeous pics Naomi!

:hugs: Regina I think its very normal to feel like this hun and hope you pick up soon xx

Anyone having any n iggles etc? I seem to be going loo alot like every day and BH have been bad again today :(


----------



## hodbert

Disneydancr said:


> Thank you so much, ladies, for your concern. Sorry I haven't been online in a while. I don't really have a good reason. Laziness is the best way to describe it. When I come on to this thread, I always like to read every post and respond the best I can, but I haven't had the energy to read comprehensively and type out responses that I feel you ladies deserve, so I've kept putting it off. Plus, I'm almost to the point where I don't want to hear about what is happening with other people, not so much that I don't care about you ladies and what you're going through, but rather that I care too much and it seems to affect me rather strongly. Plus it makes me worry about myself and my labor!
> I was having a conversation on Saturday with another girl around my age who's expecting (her OH is a friend of mine from elementary school, and we had a small class reunion). She had a miscarriage in August, and now she's expecting again but isn't sure how far along she is (they didn't wait until her mp came around again) and she and her OH turned to me about advice on what to expect and what different things felt like. Her OH was also very concerned about what to tell her, and how to calm her (and himself down) while they wait for the first US. I told her that as far as I knew, it was safer for her to remain relatively neutral until at least 3 months, as then the baby is more likely to be properly sticky and reach full gestation. She countered me with a story that her SIL lost her baby 2 weeks before the EDD- the baby had choked on the umbilical cord! I really didn't need to hear that! I've been worried ever since. As much as I whine about all of Madison's movements, not I panic anytime I can't feel her move!
> 
> It's things like this that make me panic and want to crawl into a little ball in a hole and never come out. On one hand, I can't wait to meet my little girl. I'm proud as punch to be pregnant and everyone can tell, but when I'm at home, all I can do is worry about what still needs to be done to be ready for her arrival and how to take care of her once she does arrive. Even typing about it right now has me in tears. It's bad enough that I'm not able to go to work.... we're still stuck in the motel we've been living in with no car, and I'm not doing anything to help get us out of that situation! Plus, if I have no energy now to even do regular daily tasks, how am I going to have the energy to take care of a baby. It's all well to put off doing the dishes or laundry right now, but a baby's needs can't be ignored or put off. Plus, as much fun as the baby shower was, it's as though the guests didn't look at the registry at all and just bought things they thought were cute. They don't seem to understand that I'm a first-time mom and I need the basics- bottles, diapers, wipes, onesies, desitin, baby lotion, baby bath, bassinet, and burp cloths. I didn't need 10 pairs of booties and 5 sleepers! Now that's even more that we're going to have to pay for ourselves, and that means the longer we're stuck in the motel. I'm just so stressed and overwhelmed!
> 
> Sorry, I know I've been ranting, but I just wanted you ladies to see where my mind is at and why I haven't been on in a while. Just send your good energies this way. I'm scared I'm falling back into my depression.

Hey Regina, good to know you're ok. Sending you lots of :hugs: and happy thoughts. Try not to focus too much on the depression part, having fears and worries at this time in pregnancy is perfectly normal and nothing to be ashamed of. Especially in your current living/financial situation the burden is tough. With regards to the baby shower pressies, can you and OH not return some things in exchange for what you actually need? That saves you having to pay out extra and you don't have to tell your friends. You may be putting off laundry, doing the dishes, etc at the moment but so am I! When baby is there and needs attending to it will be totally different and you will want to get up and go. Try not to put too much pressure on yourself and just get plenty of rest, and chocolate! :)


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Jade, yeah I've been having niggles i think. I lost what I think was my plug last night (described it to a midwife friend) and she says it definately sounds like it. Getting alot mote tightenings and it now hurts to sit down. If I sit down the wrong way I get a sharp uncomfortable pain down there and baby isn't doing her usual gym antics only the odd kick here and there. Looked in mirror earlier and bump has definately dropped. I was that scared about not being ready i have packed mine and babies hospital bag and made a list of what needs doing and things still needed for Xmas.

I just want little lady to hang on in there till at least new year. Sounds selfish I know but I want Phoebe to have her Xmas day and we are planning on catching up with best friends of ours in Stafford just after boxing day. Had planned on meeting the other week but the snow cancelled it. Can't wait to see them as they have their dating scan this Friday and i want to give Ben his Xmas present


----------



## mum2be2011

:hugs: Regina, sorry your feeling like this. Like the others have said it is normal to feel like this. There are lots of sad/depressing threads on this forum and they don't help when you are worrying about your own baby. 

If there is anything any of us can do just give us a shout :)


----------



## jms895

Rachael I feel exactly the same too. I really dont want baby to come Xmas day as I want it to be Caine;'s day yet I have had enough and feel pants!

I keep getting BH and sleeping is getting harder. Sleep - what is sleep??!!

Am just glad I have everything ready for |Xmas etc and for baby other than decorating which to be honest..... can wait. Am passed caring now!


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> Rachael I feel exactly the same too. I really dont want baby to come Xmas day as I want it to be Caine;'s day yet I have had enough and feel pants!
> 
> I keep getting BH and sleeping is getting harder. Sleep - what is sleep??!!
> 
> Am just glad I have everything ready for |Xmas etc and for baby other than decorating which to be honest..... can wait. Am passed caring now!


Lovely avatar - Caine looks gorgeous in it :)

Sleep I have decided is something that no longer happens anymore. If it isnt Phoebe (Caine in your case), then its this baby, being sick or just not being able to get comfy that prevents nice sleep. I used to have no trouble sleeping during the day but yesterday and today, ive just led there wishing myself to sleep as im so tired. I keep wanting and wishing to have a healthy baby now and put an end to all this discomfort but then I feel like I dont want it to end as this is our last pregnancy. Sounds strange I know but I have enjoyed being pregnant its just the discomfort and lack of sleep im fed up with now.

We're the same with decorating, we are planning on putting the house up for sale early next year but before we can we have a list of things that have to be done. Paint the kitchen and our stairs and landing is one of them as they look awful. Lived here 3 years and have meant to have done it since we moved in. Gave the kitchen a quick lick of paint when we moved in but with the kitchen being used all the time the walls look tired and dirty. Xmas shopping is almost sorted, just need to get Luke something (will be online now as I havent got time to go traipsing round for it), his mum and step dad and then his dad. 

Baby is all sorted really, still have everything from Phoebe. Want to get a going home outfit for her which will be hers only, but if it doesnt happen then its not the end of the world.

Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

Regina - I feel totally the same, I am in panic mode almost constantly and worry about every movement or lack of movement. It's my first too but I think the other ladies are right, it's normal - and a lot of them are on the second so they should know:shrug:

Is there such a thing as too much movement - our LO has been going nuts today, I think she's rolled over because the kicks and movement is on the other side so it could just be that I'm not used to feeling them on that side but she seems really over excited. Is that a problem?


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy - I dont think there is such a thing as too much movement :hugs:. Any movement is good and the more you get the happier baby is. You obviously have a very active little bean in there :D

Have you drunk alot of caffeine today or ice cold drinks? They get these babies going nicely. When I went to the pregnancy assessment unit last week they advised me to drink ice cold water if baby was a little sluggish as it wakes them up and gives them a kick start. Babies become very active and then slow down as labour approaches.

Dont panic your baby is perfect :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

mum2be2011 said:


> Tracy - I dont think there is such a thing as too much movement :hugs:. Any movement is good and the more you get the happier baby is. You obviously have a very active little bean in there :D
> 
> Have you drunk alot of caffeine today or ice cold drinks? They get these babies going nicely. When I went to the pregnancy assessment unit last week they advised me to drink ice cold water if baby was a little sluggish as it wakes them up and gives them a kick start. Babies become very active and then slow down as labour approaches.
> 
> Dont panic your baby is perfect :hugs:

Nope, no caffeine or very col drinks - we went to another NCT seminar and she was very active at the ones over the weekend - maybe she likes learning. Or maybe she's just getting so big that every little move feels like something huge! Thank you though. x


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tracy - I dont think there is such a thing as too much movement :hugs:. Any movement is good and the more you get the happier baby is. You obviously have a very active little bean in there :D
> 
> Have you drunk alot of caffeine today or ice cold drinks? They get these babies going nicely. When I went to the pregnancy assessment unit last week they advised me to drink ice cold water if baby was a little sluggish as it wakes them up and gives them a kick start. Babies become very active and then slow down as labour approaches.
> 
> Dont panic your baby is perfect :hugs:
> 
> Nope, no caffeine or very col drinks - we went to another NCT seminar and she was very active at the ones over the weekend - maybe she likes learning. Or maybe she's just getting so big that every little move feels like something huge! Thank you though. xClick to expand...

Maybe, she will be running out of room now so you will feel every move / kick / hit etc.... Hopefully she will have been listening at your NCT classes and follow everything to the letter :D Wish we had done something like that now.


----------



## LemGirlCute

blessed said:


> Wow.. I don't think baby is going to hold out until New years eve (my section date) I feel so much pressure and slight pain at the bottom of my bump! :wacko: I promise, if I was to jump in the air, it feels like my water will break! Its too early for this! Yikes!

Gosh, I feel EXACTLY the same way. I can feel her head bopping around down there, seriously.

I have a stomach ache and do number 2 like 3-4 times a day. Awful. Everyone keeps saying how I've dropped. I've been "dropped." I am carrying low. Makes for easier breathing and no heartburn, but I feel baby on cervix with every footstep!


----------



## Jolene

Rachael, how long after you lose your plug are things supposed to progress or can it really happen weeks before? Good Luck!

LittleMrs, this LO is getting so big that now I feel EVERY movement she makes and sometimes I wonder if she gets any sleep. 

Ooh Lisa, just 2 more days......................................


----------



## Mom 2B

Jolene said:


> Rachael, how long after you lose your plug are things supposed to progress or can it really happen weeks before? Good Luck!
> 
> LittleMrs, this LO is getting so big that now I feel EVERY movement she makes and sometimes I wonder if she gets any sleep.
> 
> Ooh Lisa, just 2 more days......................................

I've heard that if your plug does not have any blood streaks in it then it can happen weeks before labour begins adn that your plug can grow back. If its blood streaked then labour is apparently soon. I lost my plug with blood in it 2 days before my water broke with my LO. 

I s=wish my boy would drop. Im really sick of not being able to sit up straight cuz hes being squished into my ribs adn I cant breathe.


----------



## Fraggles

Regina its really really normal to worry like you are. I was like that last time. I dont think im worrying as much this time. I had been known to sit in tears worrying about what was happening to my baby inside me.

Mom 2B ive read that second babies dont often drop until labour comes :wacko:

Ive been loosing bits of plug for a few weeks now but not blood streaked.


----------



## hodbert

Hey Girls, cant sleep :( My bubs dropped about 2 weeks ago and I STILL cannot breathe. Doc says its because I am so small that shes still squishing my lungs. Roll on Friday! Is hubbys last full day in work tomorrow before his paternity leave - he wont be back in until the new year...how weird!! It still hasnt sunk in.


----------



## jojo-m

Regina just to say what all the others have said to you really, it is normal to worry etc so just offering you ((hugs)) and support! 

I think we may have some new jellybeans this week ;-) x


----------



## smiffy85

Glad your ok regina! Well kinda. Iv been having some mega wobbles recently now its getting closer to the due date. What helped me was going to the pub with my OH and chatting about all our worries. Have you spoken to your mr?? I don't know whether that might help. Or like the others have said give the dr or MW a call just to chat. Do you have pregnancy counsellors where you are cos I know they offer that here sometimes. I think it is very normal with all our hormone surges to have our ups and downs and I try not to worry so much about myself if all I want to do is cry or just sit. I think its all part and parcel of getting ready for the big day. Sending hugs your way anyway :hugs:

Tracey I get similar long periods of a very active baby now and times where movements tend to really slow down. Yesterday morning I actually videoed my bump bopping around on my phone cos he was so wiggly! It makes me laugh to watch it, its like houdini trying to escape! I keep teeling him he needs to stay put till after christmas.

I'm with those of you who would like my bean to stay in till after xmas day. I feel like its a selfish reason but really want to spend one last christmas as a couple before bean arrives. So anytime from the 27th is fine with me. I haven't had my 'show' yet and the BH have slowed down and only seem bad when I have been really active and doing lots of walking around so Im hoping he will stay put. But I am egtting a lot of slight pain feelings 'down there', and Jack is convinced he is trying to get out lol! He says he can't concentrate at work anymore as he constantly waiting for the phone to ring with me saying 'its starting!!!' LOL!!! :haha:

Lisa how exciting, not long now!!! Wooop!

Definitely more jellybeans imminent now. Wonder how many will have arrived by christmas day!!?!?

xxxxx


----------



## smiffy85

GAHHHHH!!! I'm under 20 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo-m

:happydance: Leanne, I like the sound of under 20 days! I'm starting eviction process next week, bang on 37 weeks. My selfish hubby is off to France tonight for a week of snowboarding with his pal, have to say I'm rather pee'd off, I said he could go because I don't stop him doing anything and expect the same from him if I want to do something but I didn't expect him to actually go! I'll be 37 + 1 when he gets home and although its unlikely I will go into labour whilst he's away its not impossible and I am worrying about it a little bit, especially with my 4 year old monster to look after too! :growlmad:

Well I'm supposed to be finishing this final essay but keep finding myself on here messing about so best go! xx


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Jade, yeah I've been having niggles i think. I lost what I think was my plug last night (described it to a midwife friend) and she says it definately sounds like it. Getting alot mote tightenings and it now hurts to sit down. If I sit down the wrong way I get a sharp uncomfortable pain down there and baby isn't doing her usual gym antics only the odd kick here and there. Looked in mirror earlier and bump has definately dropped. I was that scared about not being ready i have packed mine and babies hospital bag and made a list of what needs doing and things still needed for Xmas.
> 
> I just want little lady to hang on in there till at least new year. Sounds selfish I know but I want Phoebe to have her Xmas day and we are planning on catching up with best friends of ours in Stafford just after boxing day. Had planned on meeting the other week but the snow cancelled it. Can't wait to see them as they have their dating scan this Friday and i want to give Ben his Xmas present




mum2be2011 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Rachael I feel exactly the same too. I really dont want baby to come Xmas day as I want it to be Caine;'s day yet I have had enough and feel pants!
> 
> I keep getting BH and sleeping is getting harder. Sleep - what is sleep??!!
> 
> Am just glad I have everything ready for |Xmas etc and for baby other than decorating which to be honest..... can wait. Am passed caring now!
> 
> 
> Lovely avatar - Caine looks gorgeous in it :)
> 
> Sleep I have decided is something that no longer happens anymore. If it isnt Phoebe (Caine in your case), then its this baby, being sick or just not being able to get comfy that prevents nice sleep. I used to have no trouble sleeping during the day but yesterday and today, ive just led there wishing myself to sleep as im so tired. I keep wanting and wishing to have a healthy baby now and put an end to all this discomfort but then I feel like I dont want it to end as this is our last pregnancy. Sounds strange I know but I have enjoyed being pregnant its just the discomfort and lack of sleep im fed up with now.
> 
> We're the same with decorating, we are planning on putting the house up for sale early next year but before we can we have a list of things that have to be done. Paint the kitchen and our stairs and landing is one of them as they look awful. Lived here 3 years and have meant to have done it since we moved in. Gave the kitchen a quick lick of paint when we moved in but with the kitchen being used all the time the walls look tired and dirty. Xmas shopping is almost sorted, just need to get Luke something (will be online now as I havent got time to go traipsing round for it), his mum and step dad and then his dad.
> 
> Baby is all sorted really, still have everything from Phoebe. Want to get a going home outfit for her which will be hers only, but if it doesnt happen then its not the end of the world.
> 
> Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww bless have fun you lot! Hope baby comes soon and you enjoy some much needed sleep :hugs: xx




LittleMrs said:


> Regina - I feel totally the same, I am in panic mode almost constantly and worry about every movement or lack of movement. It's my first too but I think the other ladies are right, it's normal - and a lot of them are on the second so they should know:shrug:
> 
> Is there such a thing as too much movement - our LO has been going nuts today, I think she's rolled over because the kicks and movement is on the other side so it could just be that I'm not used to feeling them on that side but she seems really over excited. Is that a problem?

Movement is only considered a worry if its ridiculus and baby appears to be in distress but its probably as bubs has no room and having a good stretch :hugs:



LemGirlCute said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Wow.. I don't think baby is going to hold out until New years eve (my section date) I feel so much pressure and slight pain at the bottom of my bump! :wacko: I promise, if I was to jump in the air, it feels like my water will break! Its too early for this! Yikes!
> 
> Gosh, I feel EXACTLY the same way. I can feel her head bopping around down there, seriously.
> 
> I have a stomach ache and do number 2 like 3-4 times a day. Awful. Everyone keeps saying how I've dropped. I've been "dropped." I am carrying low. Makes for easier breathing and no heartburn, but I feel baby on cervix with every footstep!Click to expand...

Me too its getting a joke now :nope: I swear I wont make it to 6th Jan!



Mom 2B said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> Rachael, how long after you lose your plug are things supposed to progress or can it really happen weeks before? Good Luck!
> 
> LittleMrs, this LO is getting so big that now I feel EVERY movement she makes and sometimes I wonder if she gets any sleep.
> 
> Ooh Lisa, just 2 more days......................................
> 
> 
> I've heard that if your plug does not have any blood streaks in it then it can happen weeks before labour begins adn that your plug can grow back. If its blood streaked then labour is apparently soon. I lost my plug with blood in it 2 days before my water broke with my LO.
> 
> I s=wish my boy would drop. Im really sick of not being able to sit up straight cuz hes being squished into my ribs adn I cant breathe.Click to expand...

I lost half my plug weeks and weeks ago, must have grown back xx




hodbert said:


> Hey Girls, cant sleep :( My bubs dropped about 2 weeks ago and I STILL cannot breathe. Doc says its because I am so small that shes still squishing my lungs. Roll on Friday! Is hubbys last full day in work tomorrow before his paternity leave - he wont be back in until the new year...how weird!! It still hasnt sunk in.

Aww hun not be long now :hugs: xxxxxxxxx



jojo-m said:


> Regina just to say what all the others have said to you really, it is normal to worry etc so just offering you ((hugs)) and support!
> 
> I think we may have some new jellybeans this week ;-) x

I know I cant believe most of us have not dropped yet! I thought we would havew had more by now! Maybe the babies are holding out for Xmas dinner? :haha:



smiffy85 said:


> GAHHHHH!!! I'm under 20 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo:

I had a decent nights kip for a change! Little man had a lie in. Lazy day today and may do some baking and Xmassy stuff :)


----------



## naomicourt

I hope you start to feel better soon Regina, most people go through all of these feelings though so I wouldn't worry about it. Big hugs. :hugs::flower:

It sounds as though quite a few of us are so close to D-Day!!! It's all so exciting :happydance:

I have been having some mild tightenings but nothing much really. :( 

I still think that the full moon next week will get a few of us in labour. :thumbup:

Eloise and I have been making some gingerbread men today! Yummy!!! :)


----------



## jms895

Aww sounds fun Naomi!

And wow I didnt know there was a full moon next week! We will all be howling on all fours :rofl: What day? Please note Xmas day!!??


----------



## naomicourt

It's next Tuesday (21st) That would be quite a good day to go into labour actually and be home ready for Christmas. :)


----------



## jms895

Yes it would actually! Heres to a full moon and lots of ladies in labour! :)


----------



## mum2be2011

Jade glad you had a better nights sleep, I love lazy days. I took Phoebe to nursery and was back in bed for 9. Woke up 30 mins ago feeling so refreshed. Shame ive woke with a headache from this damn cold and a dead shoulder :s

Jolene - with regards to the plug/show there is no definitive time period. With Phoebe I lost small bits of my plug over a couple of days and then when I had my membrane sweep they actually swept the remaining plug left away. With this pregnancy ive been losing bits of it since 28 weeks and was told by consultant that as long as BH dont get stronger or more frequent and waters stay intact that the plug at that stage will grow back. The later into the pregnancy you loose it the less chance it has of growing back. The amount I lost the other night was probably the same amount that they removed last year so im not hopeful it will grow back. They say that a lost plug is not an issue and you can be like that for weeks, its the waters that cause the problem. Depending on your hospital/midwife you have between 12 and 72 hours to go into spontaneous active labour before they will intervene. A friend of mine lost her waters 48 hours before her son was born and both her and baby were fine. The plug/show doesnt have to contain streaks of blood in it. Mine didnt when I had the sweep last year (at 2cm dilated and 80% effaced) and I went into labour a few hours later.

This little lady has to stay in there though until she has had her christmas dinner :haha: I told her this morning that if she comes before she will only get boring milk :rofl: I got a very swift kick from her so dont think she was too impressed.


----------



## millward329

Hi Ladies

Afternoon naps are so the way forward, just loving them at the moment. Got up this morning and cleaned the bathroom (no sign of nesting yet). It had to be done, then had a bath and went back to bed for a nap. Just up now and thinking of finally getting some of those Christmas presents wrapped. I've had no signs of dropping and presume I would have noticed if my plug had come out? Not too sure really. I kinda want to drop but then listening to you ladies who have I'm not so sure about all that discomfort!


----------



## millward329

Oh forgot to say my friend who was due a month before me had her baby boy last night having gone in the morning. A playmate for little Michael when he arrives but that means it's my turn next!


----------



## lauren-kate

jms895 said:


> Yes it would actually! Heres to a full moon and lots of ladies in labour! :)

and the January one is on the 19th :) - that's what I'm aiming for!


----------



## Disneydancr

35 weeks! Thought I'd never get here! Thanks for all your hugs ladies!


----------



## mum2be2011

Congrats Regina on 35 weeks :) How you feeling today hun? :hugs:


----------



## sar35

congrats regina xx


----------



## Fraggles

Evening ladies :hi:

Seen MW today, im on weekly visits now all went fine she said oh your sickness isnt going to go (yeah thanks ive figured that one out)

Went shopping afterwards and only just got home. 4 or 5 hours of walking around a shopping centre as meant more bits of plug gone and gosh it feels like this baby turned into a bowling ball between my legs. :haha: I was walking like a duck and at about 1 mile an hour.

Happy 35 weeks Regina

Jo you are brave with your OH going away i'd of said no (well if I wasn't single I would)


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls :wave: had a crap night's sleep yet again!!!! Booooo! Hubbys last full day at work today though, before I-Day :happydance: . He's working half a day tomorrow and then he's done, which means its the last day I will be sat on my own! Yey! Really need to finish knitting my blanket today though as I prob won't have another chance before Friday!

Hope everyone is good, Jo I agree with Fraggles. I know you don't say no to each other with things but when ur so close I might have stretched the rules a lil :haha: Oh well, he's on his way now I presume so too late! Just keep your legs crossed! :rofl:

Happy 35 weeks Regina, hope ur feeling a lil better. Yey for less than 20 days Smiffy!


----------



## jms895

Evening! Lots of back pains again here stooooopid hicks! Have a feeling it wont be long now!


----------



## Disneydancr

Hello ladies! Just got home from OB appointment. It was really quick, but everything's good. I've gained 7 pounds in the last 2 weeks!!!! I guess that's a good thing, since the doc was worried I wasn't gaining enough, but sheesh! Doc also did the strep test. Easiest swab ever!!! During the cervical check, doc said she could feel the head, so LO is in a good position, and that the cervix is dilated fingertip width. Not sure if that means I'm totally effaced or what. I should have asked. Lower back hurts a bunch today... can't get good posture no matter what... bet it's her moving down and my hips widening even more for labor. OH says he gives me till the end of the month. I hope not! Let her bake as long as possible! Also, I might be getting my first stretchies :cry: maybe I just scratched myself, though, since they're pretty high up on the bump... I will be monitoring them closely.


----------



## mum2be2011

Thats fantastic news Regina, glad your appointment went well. Glad baby is in a good position as well. Dont worry about the possible stretchies too much, they fade really well and are hardly noticeable. You can get them high up on your bump a friend of mine had them right at the top. :hugs: 

Hope your back pain eases off to enable you to have a good nights sleep. Glad you are ok :)


----------



## Jolene

Hiya ladies :flow:

I'm loving the vibe on this thread at the moment. It's getting so exciting :happydance:

Jojo, sorry your DH is being so insensitive. 

Regina, glad your appointment went well!

Leanne, I didn't realise you were so far, only 20 days???!!!!!! :wohoo:

I did the last of my Christmas shopping today and everything is wrapped! Bought the wedding present for Saturday but still don't have shoes to wear with my dress. Can't believe I need to go back to those crazy shops. 

Tomorrow is my 11 year wedding anniversary and I'm really looking forward to dinner and a movie with my hubby and son. We decided to take Jess with us so we can have some special family time before bubs is born.

The nursery is done!!!!!! I will post pics tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## beccybobeccy

Great news Regina! I've got to the Group B test myself this week, I've got my little pack with the swab ready to get lost in the Xmas post!... should be fun... blooming NHS... sometimes they are fantastic, sometimes they are ridiculous!!


----------



## jms895

Disneydancr said:


> Hello ladies! Just got home from OB appointment. It was really quick, but everything's good. I've gained 7 pounds in the last 2 weeks!!!! I guess that's a good thing, since the doc was worried I wasn't gaining enough, but sheesh! Doc also did the strep test. Easiest swab ever!!! During the cervical check, doc said she could feel the head, so LO is in a good position, and that the cervix is dilated fingertip width. Not sure if that means I'm totally effaced or what. I should have asked. Lower back hurts a bunch today... can't get good posture no matter what... bet it's her moving down and my hips widening even more for labor. OH says he gives me till the end of the month. I hope not! Let her bake as long as possible! Also, I might be getting my first stretchies :cry: maybe I just scratched myself, though, since they're pretty high up on the bump... I will be monitoring them closely.


Wow so your about a cm dialated :) great news, your body is working at it :wohoo:

My stretchies have faded alot and touch wood not got any this time xx



mum2be2011 said:


> Thats fantastic news Regina, glad your appointment went well. Glad baby is in a good position as well. Dont worry about the possible stretchies too much, they fade really well and are hardly noticeable. You can get them high up on your bump a friend of mine had them right at the top. :hugs:
> 
> Hope your back pain eases off to enable you to have a good nights sleep. Glad you are ok :)

How you feeling Rachael? x


----------



## Disneydancr

happy anniversary, Jolene!


----------



## hodbert

Happy anniiversary Jolene and yey for nursery being done, looking forward to seeing pics!!!!


----------



## smiffy85

Lol @Jolene! Yeah I snuck in to the under 20 days groups quietly hehe! Congrats on the anniversary hun :hugs:

Just a quickie catch up for me. Made some yummy cheese scones, refrgerator cake and jam/lemon curd tarts today! Also made a lasagne too. Been a busy girl. Off for my last hair appt before bean arrives tomorrow, luckily my sister is the hairdresser so it isn't too expensive. 

Glad everyone seems in such a happy place at the mo despite pains/lack of sleep/worries etc., Must be the festive spirit!

I've got heartburn/acid reflux tonight for the first time properly since first tri boo!! 

xxx


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> How you feeling Rachael? x

Not great to be honest :( im now really scared that this baby will be here before christmas possibly even this weekend :nope:

Had the loss of plug?? the other day, lots of painful BH and pain down there if I sit down funny for the last 2 days. Boobs are feeling really sore and heavy and at times my nipples are actually stinging. CM has increased and Ive just been to the loo *tmi warning* and the pantyliner im wearing (lots of yucky CM) had a funny colour to it. Just wiped and there was a little bit (streaks) really of blood and now ive got what feels like period pains across bump and low back pain. Im hoping this isnt the start of anything as baby is only 36 weeks tomorrow.

How you feeling Jade? Is your backache any better?


----------



## jms895

Oh hun am hoping this isnt the start for you :nope:

Keep us informed hun xxxx Fingers crossed for you.

When was Phoebe born - early?

I am having bad hicks. Had another clear out sorry TMI. Also cramps and pains in thighs and he is soooo low. I reckon in the next week, gotta be :(


----------



## abstersmum

Hi just a quick question what is the group b strep test and do we all have it

Hope bean stays put for a bit longer mum2be


----------



## jms895

I have not had it x


----------



## abstersmum

Just noticed I'm on the last box it's all getting far too real now scan on Friday hope our little girl is head down and not too big or small


----------



## mum2be2011

Phoebe was 4 technically 5 days late. She was born 3 hours into the 5th day :p I was induced with her as I had been slowly losing my waters (although going from my dates not scan date she was born on her dd).

Fingers crossed for you as well hun. I know what you mean about a clear out. Im beginning to wonder if all this sickness and 'other end' has been a clear out for labour. Cramps and pains in the thighs sound painful, really feel for you with that :hugs:

Abertsmum - group b strep test is a high vaginal swab taken to check for Strep B. Not everyone has it, it depends on where you live and the hospital policy. Some areas automatically test every woman for it where as others dont. If you have a swab taken to check for infection they will automatically test you, if you have certain symptoms etc or have had a group B strep in a previous pregnancy then they will swab you. 

I had Group B strep with Phoebe and it was found on a swab at 6 weeks in this pregnancy and also in my urine so I wont be getting re-swabbed as our hospital go by the if you've had it this pregnancy your more than likely to have it at delivery. There is a really good website if you want any info on GBS. It is https://www.gbss.org.uk/


----------



## LittleMrs

Don't do strep b test in uk unless u request it. If u have it u can pass it onto baby and they get a tummy bug.

Jade and rachel- looks soon for both of u, tho hope bean hands in for another wk for u, rachel. I haven't had any CM or loss of plug think I'm gonna be well late. Not even sure if I've dropped.


----------



## LittleMrs

Oops, sorry rachel, assume you are right- must've typed at same time.


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs said:


> Oops, sorry rachel, assume you are right- must've typed at same time.

Dont worry about it, you can only go off what information you are given by the medical professionals. 

I feel really mean for saying this but Group B strep does more than give baby a belly ache. Phoebe picked the infection up from me despite me having antibiotics during labour (only got 1 lot as labour was so short) and she ended up in neonatal intensive care fitting. Group B strep can cause septicaemia and even meningitis. I dont want to scare anyone as it doesnt necessarly mean it will happen to you. The medical profession are very blasé about it and if truth be told there isnt alot known about it.


----------



## Disneydancr

oh, rachel, call the mw and make sure the blood isn't anything! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 

The strep test checks for a bacteria that's common in the bowels. if you test positive for it, it just means you'll have to have antibiotics during labor.


----------



## iprettii

lately (not all the time but a lot) the bottom of my belly has been feeling heavy


----------



## LittleMrs

thanx Rachel, think I'll ask at my next mw appointment if I can have the test.

iprettii -me 2.


----------



## Disneydancr

holy cow! What a difference a week makes! my 35 week bump is HUGE compared to last week's. I have my 32, 34, and 35 here for comparison. She's growing so quickly right now... I can barely believe my eyes. No wonder I feel so heavy!
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1









34 Weeks!.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1









35 weeks!.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sar35

its all very exciting all these pains and things, although im sure the ones getting them prob dont think so!


----------



## mum2be2011

lovely bump pics Regina, babies really start putting the weight on now. Your bump is so neat and tidy and it has definately grown. You have a very happy and healthy bean in there :D

Been downstairs playing with Phoebe since 6:45. Today she has decided that she wants to get up early and as daddy hasnt had much sleep (he was playing xbox online with friends in Florida till gone 2am) I decided to bring her downstairs and let her play with her toys. On the plus side it means she can go to school early (can drop her off any time after 8) and I can get the last few bits for xmas and I want to get baby a special outfit for coming home from hospital (one that Phoebe hasnt worn) so im off to get that before everyone starts shopping :)

Bellyache and backache has gone this morning, and Im no longer having streaks of blood so Im going to count my chickens and take last night as a warning and will mention it at the hospital tomorrow morning. Hopefully they will examine me and say everything is fine and baby is tucked up nicely till new year. :rofl:

Jade - Happy 37 weeks and congrats for being full term. :happydance:


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies, I have put up my nursery pics here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/487276-nursery-finally-ready.html I just need to figure out how to change it so that you can see them under the post instead of having to click on each photo :wacko:


----------



## smiffy85

Morning all! Gosh everytime I come on here someone is having niggles. Its all getting close now!

Jolene your nursery pics are gorgeous, I looked at them on facebook! Off to my mummy's today for hair appt (it's in their hometown) and then stopping over the night. My bump is getting so huge now! Can't believe how round I am, it looks like I've swallowed a football lol! I'm gonna take some pics when Iv got dressed (not in pj's cos no bra at the minute lol and that is not a great photo opp :haha:!!!! 

I hate moaning cos there seems to be lots more ladies worse off than me with sickness and stuff but my ribs are killing me and have been for the past few days! Its on my sides and back more than the front. I was washing my hair in the shower yesterday which obviously involves having my arms up and over my head to rub in shampoo and the pain, goodness me! I nearly couldn't manage to rub it all in! And then I went to shave my legs (knee downwards lol) and couldn't really do that cos of the big belly! Felt all ot of sorts lol! But I suppose my little man is happy and safe in there and as uncomfy as I am getting now I still want him to stay put till after christmas day. And I keep telling him everyday. When his daddy left for work this morning the last thing he said to me/my belly was don't go into labour! Hehehe!

How is everyone feeling today?!? xxxxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

I am so sick 

The Group B Strep test is not tested for at all in my area but my MW actually encouraged me to get the test you do yourself online. She couldn't understand why they don't routinely test!

A good friend of ours had a similar experience to yours and we promised her we would take the test.

My SPD is getting rapidly worse... I think bubs must have dropped some and is putting increased pressure down there... meh.....


----------



## Fraggles

Morning all gosh what a headache ive got today. Think it was from lots of vomiting last night so felt quite dehydrated this morning.

Smiffy nothing wrong with having a moan and rant on here I find it helps :thumbup:

Im hoping the snow holds off here for a while as I need to go find a ERF car seat and no where seems to stock them :shrug:

Happy anniversary Jolene I hope you have a lovely meal out.

Regina your bump looks great

Rachel ive been on the CTG a few times now with contractions and plug vanishing and even though im contracting its too irregular to do anything thankfully. Although I might be wanting some action soon im over being pregnant even though I want baby in the new year :dohh:


----------



## smiffy85

Thanks Fraggles!! 

I've just taken some pics of the full term bump to send to family on a 'bump update' email so thought I would show you ladies too! I actully only sent clothed ones to the family lol! Didn't wanna scare them with my stretchies hehehe! Really need to get my arse in gear as I am supposed to be leaving to go to mums in about 10 mins lol and am still in my pj's :haha: Don't think I am going in 10......
 



Attached Files:







37 wk full term pics +3 (2).jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3









37 wk full term pics +3 (3).jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









37 wk full term pics +3 (5).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jms895

Firstly Happy Full term to me - 37 weeks today :)




abstersmum said:


> Just noticed I'm on the last box it's all getting far too real now scan on Friday hope our little girl is head down and not too big or small

Yay!! xx



mum2be2011 said:


> Phoebe was 4 technically 5 days late. She was born 3 hours into the 5th day :p I was induced with her as I had been slowly losing my waters (although going from my dates not scan date she was born on her dd).
> 
> Fingers crossed for you as well hun. I know what you mean about a clear out. Im beginning to wonder if all this sickness and 'other end' has been a clear out for labour. Cramps and pains in the thighs sound painful, really feel for you with that :hugs:
> 
> Abertsmum - group b strep test is a high vaginal swab taken to check for Strep B. Not everyone has it, it depends on where you live and the hospital policy. Some areas automatically test every woman for it where as others dont. If you have a swab taken to check for infection they will automatically test you, if you have certain symptoms etc or have had a group B strep in a previous pregnancy then they will swab you.
> 
> I had Group B strep with Phoebe and it was found on a swab at 6 weeks in this pregnancy and also in my urine so I wont be getting re-swabbed as our hospital go by the if you've had it this pregnancy your more than likely to have it at delivery. There is a really good website if you want any info on GBS. It is https://www.gbss.org.uk/

Hope you are ok hun xx



LittleMrs said:


> Don't do strep b test in uk unless u request it. If u have it u can pass it onto baby and they get a tummy bug.
> 
> Jade and rachel- looks soon for both of u, tho hope bean hands in for another wk for u, rachel. I haven't had any CM or loss of plug think I'm gonna be well late. Not even sure if I've dropped.

Dont count on it could be anytime :)



Disneydancr said:


> holy cow! What a difference a week makes! my 35 week bump is HUGE compared to last week's. I have my 32, 34, and 35 here for comparison. She's growing so quickly right now... I can barely believe my eyes. No wonder I feel so heavy!


Fab bumpage hun! xx




mum2be2011 said:


> lovely bump pics Regina, babies really start putting the weight on now. Your bump is so neat and tidy and it has definately grown. You have a very happy and healthy bean in there :D
> 
> Been downstairs playing with Phoebe since 6:45. Today she has decided that she wants to get up early and as daddy hasnt had much sleep (he was playing xbox online with friends in Florida till gone 2am) I decided to bring her downstairs and let her play with her toys. On the plus side it means she can go to school early (can drop her off any time after 8) and I can get the last few bits for xmas and I want to get baby a special outfit for coming home from hospital (one that Phoebe hasnt worn) so im off to get that before everyone starts shopping :)
> 
> Bellyache and backache has gone this morning, and Im no longer having streaks of blood so Im going to count my chickens and take last night as a warning and will mention it at the hospital tomorrow morning. Hopefully they will examine me and say everything is fine and baby is tucked up nicely till new year. :rofl:
> 
> Jade - Happy 37 weeks and congrats for being full term. :happydance:

Thank you xx :flower:



Jolene said:


> Hi Ladies, I have put up my nursery pics here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/487276-nursery-finally-ready.html I just need to figure out how to change it so that you can see them under the post instead of having to click on each photo :wacko:

Lovely xx



smiffy85 said:


> Morning all! Gosh everytime I come on here someone is having niggles. Its all getting close now!
> 
> Jolene your nursery pics are gorgeous, I looked at them on facebook! Off to my mummy's today for hair appt (it's in their hometown) and then stopping over the night. My bump is getting so huge now! Can't believe how round I am, it looks like I've swallowed a football lol! I'm gonna take some pics when Iv got dressed (not in pj's cos no bra at the minute lol and that is not a great photo opp :haha:!!!!
> 
> I hate moaning cos there seems to be lots more ladies worse off than me with sickness and stuff but my ribs are killing me and have been for the past few days! Its on my sides and back more than the front. I was washing my hair in the shower yesterday which obviously involves having my arms up and over my head to rub in shampoo and the pain, goodness me! I nearly couldn't manage to rub it all in! And then I went to shave my legs (knee downwards lol) and couldn't really do that cos of the big belly! Felt all ot of sorts lol! But I suppose my little man is happy and safe in there and as uncomfy as I am getting now I still want him to stay put till after christmas day. And I keep telling him everyday. When his daddy left for work this morning the last thing he said to me/my belly was don't go into labour! Hehehe!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?!? xxxxx

Hope bubs stays put for you hun xx



beccybobeccy said:


> I am so sick
> 
> The Group B Strep test is not tested for at all in my area but my MW actually encouraged me to get the test you do yourself online. She couldn't understand why they don't routinely test!
> 
> A good friend of ours had a similar experience to yours and we promised her we would take the test.
> 
> My SPD is getting rapidly worse... I think bubs must have dropped some and is putting increased pressure down there... meh.....

:hugs: not long now xxxx



smiffy85 said:


> Thanks Fraggles!!
> 
> I've just taken some pics of the full term bump to send to family on a 'bump update' email so thought I would show you ladies too! I actully only sent clothed ones to the family lol! Didn't wanna scare them with my stretchies hehehe! Really need to get my arse in gear as I am supposed to be leaving to go to mums in about 10 mins lol and am still in my pj's :haha: Don't think I am going in 10......

Low bump! Bubs has dropped! :)


----------



## Jolene

Leanne, enjoy being pampered. I'm going to the spa tomorrow for a manicure, eyebrow wax and eyebrow+eyelash tinting. Really looking forward to it!

Cute bumps Leanne and Regina, and yes Regina you have grown!

Lisa, you're having your baby tomorrow!!!! Just thought I'd inform you :rofl: I'm so excited for you!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## sar35

lovely bump smiffy, happy full term to those that have reached it, I had Group B strep, found when I went to hospital following a bleed at around 16weeks, Joe was on anti biotics for 5 or 7days, I didnt think they needed it after a section, he couldnt have the hearing test til he was near the end of the course.


----------



## Fraggles

Im Group B strep, you definitely dont need it with a section as the problem occurs as baby passes through the birth canal. I did have antibiotics last time as was in labour bloomin ages before the emergency c/s

:happydance: for all the full termers im there on Saturday :yipee: Cant believe in less than 3 weeks i'll have another baby.

Baby bought his older brother a gift yesterday ready for when he comes so he can say hello to his big brother :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Just weighed myself - 2 stone on altogether! Not as much as i did with Caine!


----------



## millward329

Hey all...

Smiffy and Regina nice looking bumps....they seem so low. You're not the only one with rib pain Leanne and actually I'm glad you mentioned it as I seem to have the same. If I wasn't pregnant I'd swear I'd done something to my ribs but at the back near my spine like yours. I thought the baby would only hurt them at the front but my friend said its probably because he is pushing everything back. He is proper solid now and not much jiggle room in there!

Lisa good luck for tomorrow, we are all thinking of you :happydance:

Went to visit my friend's new born today - arggh I'm going to have a baby soon. He is 8lb 5oz but still looks small so defo gonna pack newborn things for mine. My friend called her son Ebubechi which means God's glory in Nigerian language. I will call him Ebube (ay bu bay) Suprising he didn't have an afro more like straight hair so wondering what my lil one will look like. 

In other news had my first dream about the baby last night!


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> Im Group B strep, you definitely dont need it with a section as the problem occurs as baby passes through the birth canal. I did have antibiotics last time as was in labour bloomin ages before the emergency c/s
> 
> :happydance: for all the full termers im there on Saturday :yipee: Cant believe in less than 3 weeks i'll have another baby.
> 
> Baby bought his older brother a gift yesterday ready for when he comes so he can say hello to his big brother :cloud9::cloud9:

thats what i thought but joe had antiboiotics for it!


----------



## jojo-m

Susie my niece was born with straight hair then at 9 months developed a huge Afro! Her sister however has soft slightly curly light brown hair they are so different depite both being mixed race and same parents! 

Great bumps Leanne and Regina! Happy full term Jade! X


----------



## boobaby

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well. I haven't been on here for ages but I finished work yesterday, whoppeeee!
Just wondered if anyone has any experience of an ECV? I had a midwife apt yesterday and she thinks that baby is in breech position but I will find out in my scan this afternoon. She said that if she is then the Dr will perform an ECV on me which to be honest I am thinking of refusing. Anyone have any experience of this? xxx


----------



## mum2be2011

boobaby said:


> Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well. I haven't been on here for ages but I finished work yesterday, whoppeeee!
> Just wondered if anyone has any experience of an ECV? I had a midwife apt yesterday and she thinks that baby is in breech position but I will find out in my scan this afternoon. She said that if she is then the Dr will perform an ECV on me which to be honest I am thinking of refusing. Anyone have any experience of this? xxx

Ive never had one done but when the midwife mentioned it to me as a possibility a few weeks ago as our baby was transverse I did a little bit of searching around on the internet. :blush:

From what I've read it sounds as if it causes discomfort whilst they put pressure on your bump and turn baby. 

Sorry cant be more help, I know google can be a bad place to look as it has scary and sometimes useless stuff that makes you think you've got every disease walking but have a look at some of the 'medical' sites. They can be very helpful


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi ladies just to let you know that im currently on hold for the pregnancy unit at the hospital. I think im having contractions, they are 30 mins apart at the minute and lasting for around 30 secs. It maybe my body having a trial run but they feel very real to me like it did with Phoebe, because we are classed as high risk and my last labour was only 5 hours long im ringing them now for advice :s To top it off it has just started hammering it down with snow. :(


----------



## sar35

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know that im currently on hold for the pregnancy unit at the hospital. I think im having contractions, they are 30 mins apart at the minute and lasting for around 30 secs. It maybe my body having a trial run but they feel very real to me like it did with Phoebe, because we are classed as high risk and my last labour was only 5 hours long im ringing them now for advice :s To top it off it has just started hammering it down with snow. :(

good luck, keep us updated xx:happydance:


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, well this time in 48 hours we should be well on the way to bubs' arrival! Am v tired as up early yet again and think slightly freaking out about going in hosp tomorrow, so not a long post. Thank you for your thoughts girls and Rachael hope everything is ok with you :hugs:


----------



## Mom 2B

Disneydancr said:


> holy cow! What a difference a week makes! my 35 week bump is HUGE compared to last week's. I have my 32, 34, and 35 here for comparison. She's growing so quickly right now... I can barely believe my eyes. No wonder I feel so heavy!

You are definaltly growing a good sized bean in there.



Fraggles said:


> Im Group B strep, you definitely dont need it with a section as the problem occurs as baby passes through the birth canal. I did have antibiotics last time as was in labour bloomin ages before the emergency c/s
> 
> :happydance: for all the full termers im there on Saturday :yipee: Cant believe in less than 3 weeks i'll have another baby.
> 
> Baby bought his older brother a gift yesterday ready for when he comes so he can say hello to his big brother :cloud9::cloud9:

I was wondering if i would be tested for this because im havig a c-section...thanks



jms895 said:


> Just weighed myself - 2 stone on altogether! Not as much as i did with Caine!

Im not sure what the conversion is but at my last appt i had only gained 9 lbs. im thinking that is not very much. with my daughter i gained a total of 27 or 29 lbs. But i definatly have a bump. ill try to take some pics today as i have not dnoe them in a while



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know that im currently on hold for the pregnancy unit at the hospital. I think im having contractions, they are 30 mins apart at the minute and lasting for around 30 secs. It maybe my body having a trial run but they feel very real to me like it did with Phoebe, because we are classed as high risk and my last labour was only 5 hours long im ringing them now for advice :s To top it off it has just started hammering it down with snow. :(

Aweee I hope baby holds off for you. I thought I read you saying you wanted to wait until after christmas so that Phoebe could have one last one before bean arrives. eitehr way I hope all goes well and you and bean are doing good. Keep us posted

Lisa.....yay for baby day tomorrow....will be thinking about you and good luck!!!!

Not much news to report here with bean. no appts this week.
but potty training with my LO is going pretty good. She has had a few accidents but yesterday she actually pooped on the potty. I was told not to expect this for a few weeks after we get peeing in the potty down cuz most kids will wait until they have a diaper on before they poop. So yay for my little Tessa. Today is day 4 but we have to pick my mom up in half hour so we are starting potty training when we get back home.


----------



## jojo-m

boobaby said:


> Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well. I haven't been on here for ages but I finished work yesterday, whoppeeee!
> Just wondered if anyone has any experience of an ECV? I had a midwife apt yesterday and she thinks that baby is in breech position but I will find out in my scan this afternoon. She said that if she is then the Dr will perform an ECV on me which to be honest I am thinking of refusing. Anyone have any experience of this? xxx

I have known 2 women have this done and 1 had an epidural for it and was fine , the oher didn't and said the pain was unbearable. I'd say if you have this done make sure you have some decent pain relief. x



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know that im currently on hold for the pregnancy unit at the hospital. I think im having contractions, they are 30 mins apart at the minute and lasting for around 30 secs. It maybe my body having a trial run but they feel very real to me like it did with Phoebe, because we are classed as high risk and my last labour was only 5 hours long im ringing them now for advice :s To top it off it has just started hammering it down with snow. :(

I knew we'd be having some babies this week! :happydance: :happydance: I know its a bit early :happydance: but all will be fine, good luck hun keep us updated! x



hodbert said:


> Hey girls, well this time in 48 hours we should be well on the way to bubs' arrival! Am v tired as up early yet again and think slightly freaking out about going in hosp tomorrow, so not a long post. Thank you for your thoughts girls and Rachael hope everything is ok with you :hugs:

Exciting stuff Lisa, hope its really quick for you! can't wait to hear your birth story and see pics of your gorgeous baby x


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know that im currently on hold for the pregnancy unit at the hospital. I think im having contractions, they are 30 mins apart at the minute and lasting for around 30 secs. It maybe my body having a trial run but they feel very real to me like it did with Phoebe, because we are classed as high risk and my last labour was only 5 hours long im ringing them now for advice :s To top it off it has just started hammering it down with snow. :(

Oh hun I hope all is ok. :( Will they try and stop the labour? xx



hodbert said:


> Hey girls, well this time in 48 hours we should be well on the way to bubs' arrival! Am v tired as up early yet again and think slightly freaking out about going in hosp tomorrow, so not a long post. Thank you for your thoughts girls and Rachael hope everything is ok with you :hugs:

Not long now hun! xx


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies thank you to everyone for your well wishes and concerns.

Everything has now stopped :wacko:, finally got through to the hospital and after speaking to the receptionist and then the midwife (who turned out to be a girl I was very good friends with at college) I was advised that at 30 minute intervals at only 36 weeks hopefully the contractions will stop and that this is normally what happens if they are staying at 30 min intervals for a couple of hours. As my waters are still intact I was advised to go and have a nice relaxing bath and to keep an eye on movement of baby and also the 'contractions.' My bath was that relaxing I fell asleep on the bed wrapped up in just my towel :blush:

After re-speaking to the unit about 30 mins ago, im going to stay at home and if the 'contractions' return I am to call straight away and if there is a bed available im to go in for monitoring to keep an eye on the contractions and to also see what is going on. Im seeing the consultant again at 9am anyway tomorrow so I think this helped keep me at home for now.

After looking back at what I wrote in my diary with Phoebe's pregnancy I had the same kind of thing with her on and off for a couple of days before going in to be examined to find that I was 2cm dilated and 80% effaced. Just hope this little lady doesnt think she can do exactly the same thing as Phoebe did :haha:

Lisa - Fingers crossed for tomorrow and I hope everything goes well and to plan and you have your little lady in your arms soon. Sending you lots of pain free labour dust :hugs:


----------



## Disneydancr

hodbert said:


> Hey girls, well this time in 48 hours we should be well on the way to bubs' arrival! Am v tired as up early yet again and think slightly freaking out about going in hosp tomorrow, so not a long post. Thank you for your thoughts girls and Rachael hope everything is ok with you :hugs:

So excited for you!!!! Post those bump pics! Don't forget... I'll be right by my phone and computer all day tomorrow, so please keep me updated so I can keep these ladies updated!!!! sending you tons of hugs and easy labor dust!


----------



## Disneydancr

Glad everything is ok with you Rachel.

Everyone keeps talking about "niggles" as though they are something specific. What is that meant to refer to? I just thought niggles were any little complaint we might have, which we've been discussing all pregnancy.

Had a terrible night's sleep last night. Could NOT get comfortable. My OH had a photo shoot at our apartment last night, and we ordered pizza. The acid reflux was so uncomfortable, and by 6am I had trapped wind which was EXCRUCIATING!!!! Anyone else have exceptionally painful wind these days? I'm just wondering if it's my IBS flaring up.


----------



## LittleMrs

Disneydancr said:


> Glad everything is ok with you Rachel.
> 
> Everyone keeps talking about "niggles" as though they are something specific. What is that meant to refer to? I just thought niggles were any little complaint we might have, which we've been discussing all pregnancy.
> 
> Had a terrible night's sleep last night. Could NOT get comfortable. My OH had a photo shoot at our apartment last night, and we ordered pizza. The acid reflux was so uncomfortable, and by 6am I had trapped wind which was EXCRUCIATING!!!! Anyone else have exceptionally painful wind these days? I'm just wondering if it's my IBS flaring up.

Yeah, I went out for a meal a few weeks ago for my sister's birthday and the food was gorgeous but the wind was so painful it woke me up and I thought I was in labour (TMI - until I passed some serious gas).I was pretty much rolling around on the bed in pain. 

Full term today and I finish work tomorrow - whoop whoop


----------



## sar35

thinking of you tomorrow hodbert, hope it all goes well, glad all was ok Rachael x


----------



## millward329

Please can someone tell my baby to stop hurting my body because I have one month till EDD. My rib pain is so uncomfortable nothing seems to work. Just took painkillers and think I will have to go back to bed which is really boring! Little Michael you need to get dropping soon....


----------



## beccybobeccy

yay for one month to go Susie....

Good Luck for tomorrow Lisa xx


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies! Everyone ok?

The snow has stopped and we have been food shopping :)


----------



## jojo-m

Been a bit of an emotional wreck tonight, first night since Paul gone away and I put little man to bed then couldn't stop blubbing! I'm ok now think it's just the hormones, feeling a bit abandoned. He's rang me twice already but being rational isn't my strong point tonight x


----------



## naomicourt

Glad everything is ok Rachael. :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow Lisa! Everybody will be thinking of you. Can't wait to hear all about it. :hugs:

Congrats on full term Tracey! :happydance: Any day for you now. :happydance:

I hope baby drops for you soon Susie. Shouldn't be long now and it's such a relief when it happens. :hugs:

How are you getting on with baby Joe Sarah? I hope you are managing to get some sleep. :baby:

How are you Jade? Any more signs of baby coming soon? I haven't had anything. No aches or pains at all. Getting a bit worried now that baby won't come on time. :( 

How long has he gone away for Jo? Hopefully not too long. :hugs:


----------



## boobaby

Hi again everyone, sounds like it's been a busy day for us all and it's so exciting as we get closer to meeting our babies!
I went for my scan to see if baby is breech and am pleased to say that she is well behaved and is definitely head down so no ECV - phew!
Sonographer did however let me know that bubs is not on the small size, looking like 7lb at the mo so should be around 8 and a half to 9lb on deliverry. Eeks! x x x :dohh:


----------



## jojo-m

Great news on head down down boobaby! 

He only gone away for a week Naomi I'm just upset cos it was unnecessary, snowboarding with a pal is not that important x


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi lovely ladies. So sorry I have been crap at keeping up in here. Hope everyone is doing well. Lisa - you must be so excited!! I will have you in my thoughts all day. I have had very noticeable amounts of increased cm the past few days could be bits of my plug comin away. I am not sure if I want baby to arrive early or not. I am very undecided on that topic. I keep getting told how small I am for how far along I am. I certainly don't feel small! Sending lots of love and well wishes to everyone xo


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies, had doc apptmt today, no changes so I prob would have gone way over anyway and end up being induced, at least thats what I am telling myself! Am totally freaking out about tomorrow though and ended up in tears earlier. It's stupid and I want baby girl to be here but I'm terrified of the process to get her here!!

Anyway, here is today's bump pic, for Regina in particular :), and a lil outfit we bought today.
 



Attached Files:







162726_10150338829675038_744225037_16282378_1361605_n.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 8









163655_10150338829730038_744225037_16282380_3382870_n.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lovealittle1

Lovely bump Lisa and love the outfit :cloud9:


----------



## Jolene

:hugs: Jojo. These hormones aren't very helpful right now are they!

Lisa, it's friday here already......can't believe I still have to wait for Friday to get there, lol. All the best for later.

I must get done, have a docs appointment today and then he goes off on holiday until the 28th!!!!! Thankfully he will be back the day before I'm 38wks so I'm sure (lol) she won't try to come on her own before that. I don't want someone else delivering my baby. He delivered Jess and he's been my gyn/obs since. Well hopefully he says today that all still looks snug and I am good to go for another week and a half!

Boobaby, yay for head down and good luck with your 9 pounder...


----------



## Disneydancr

Yay Lisa! You are going to be great! And you look great!


----------



## LittleMrs

Lisa, you see the best thing is that you get to use all the xmas outfits - there's an awesome one in tescos over here with reindeer antlers! It's enough to make me want to go into labour! You'll be fine and you're right, you may well have gone over - apparently for first babies the average time for baby to be born is 8 days over. Your bean is well and truly cooked, you're going to be a great mum and we're all really jealous (in a good way) that you get to meet your little girl soon. All the people I've spoken to say it hurts, but not as bad as you think because each contraction is closer to the end and closer to your baby. All I can think of is that I know when I've broken bones it's never hurt as much as I thought it would - I think the anticipation is probably much worse.


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck Lisa :happydance: ooooh soon be more baby pictures to see


----------



## mum2be2011

Good luck today Lisa. Hope your not waiting to long or have a long labour. All the way through labour focus on holding your little girl in your arms and it will really help. All the best :)


----------



## millward329

Lisa, Lisa, Lisa - we're cheering for you hun although not sure when it will actually be Friday over there yet : )


----------



## hodbert

Thank you soooo much for your comments girls! Makes me feel loved! :blush:

Well it's nearly 3am and I have been awake since 1am, dammit! Wonder why I can't sleep??!!! Anyway, will try and keep you all posted best I can but I don't expect to have any news until Saturday. :hugs:


----------



## sar35

Good luck Lisa!
Poor Joe has got a tongue tie! poor little love thats prob why he had probs feeding, he will have to go to hospital in the new year and have it snipped, just in and out, no general anaesthetic or anything. He now weighs 6lb 9oz and the HV was really lovely, going to take him out in the pushchair today!
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Jolene

Shame poor little Joe :( I thought that would have been something they would have noticed quite easily.

My check up went well today. Mackenzie now weighs just over 3.3kg(7.3lb) :) She weighs more than my son did when he was born.

Went to the spa and it was wonderful, poor baby had hiccups half the time I was there and the other half she was wide awake.


----------



## sar35

Jolene said:


> Shame poor little Joe :( I thought that would have been something they would have noticed quite easily.
> 
> My check up went well today. Mackenzie now weighs just over 3.3kg(7.3lb) :) She weighs more than my son did when he was born.
> 
> Went to the spa and it was wonderful, poor baby had hiccups half the time I was there and the other half she was wide awake.

Me too! I never really knew what it was and we had HV today, I asked her to look as his tongue never really looked 'normal' when extended, he has an appt on 13th Jan to have it snipped.. 
Your baby sounds like a good weight! Joe gets hiccups when he is hungry


----------



## jms895

Well not sure if any of you saw my FB? Was up till 4am with pains every 10 mins then all stopped. Having pains again now, maybe just painful hicks but I am soooo knackere now :(

Everyone ok?


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> Glad everything is ok Rachael. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Lisa! Everybody will be thinking of you. Can't wait to hear all about it. :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on full term Tracey! :happydance: Any day for you now. :happydance:
> 
> I hope baby drops for you soon Susie. Shouldn't be long now and it's such a relief when it happens. :hugs:
> 
> How are you getting on with baby Joe Sarah? I hope you are managing to get some sleep. :baby:
> 
> How are you Jade? Any more signs of baby coming soon? I haven't had anything. No aches or pains at all. Getting a bit worried now that baby won't come on time. :(
> 
> How long has he gone away for Jo? Hopefully not too long. :hugs:

I feel pants hun! Hope baby makes an appearance over the weekend hun !



lovealittle1 said:


> Hi lovely ladies. So sorry I have been crap at keeping up in here. Hope everyone is doing well. Lisa - you must be so excited!! I will have you in my thoughts all day. I have had very noticeable amounts of increased cm the past few days could be bits of my plug comin away. I am not sure if I want baby to arrive early or not. I am very undecided on that topic. I keep getting told how small I am for how far along I am. I certainly don't feel small! Sending lots of love and well wishes to everyone xo

Aww your bump is right for your size hun xx



hodbert said:


> Hey ladies, had doc apptmt today, no changes so I prob would have gone way over anyway and end up being induced, at least thats what I am telling myself! Am totally freaking out about tomorrow though and ended up in tears earlier. It's stupid and I want baby girl to be here but I'm terrified of the process to get her here!!
> 
> Anyway, here is today's bump pic, for Regina in particular :), and a lil outfit we bought today.

Fab! xx



hodbert said:


> Thank you soooo much for your comments girls! Makes me feel loved! :blush:
> 
> Well it's nearly 3am and I have been awake since 1am, dammit! Wonder why I can't sleep??!!! Anyway, will try and keep you all posted best I can but I don't expect to have any news until Saturday. :hugs:

Good luck chuck xx



Jolene said:


> Shame poor little Joe :( I thought that would have been something they would have noticed quite easily.
> 
> My check up went well today. Mackenzie now weighs just over 3.3kg(7.3lb) :) She weighs more than my son did when he was born.
> 
> Went to the spa and it was wonderful, poor baby had hiccups half the time I was there and the other half she was wide awake.


Yay good weight :)



sar35 said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> Shame poor little Joe :( I thought that would have been something they would have noticed quite easily.
> 
> My check up went well today. Mackenzie now weighs just over 3.3kg(7.3lb) :) She weighs more than my son did when he was born.
> 
> Went to the spa and it was wonderful, poor baby had hiccups half the time I was there and the other half she was wide awake.
> 
> Me too! I never really knew what it was and we had HV today, I asked her to look as his tongue never really looked 'normal' when extended, he has an appt on 13th Jan to have it snipped..
> Your baby sounds like a good weight! Joe gets hiccups when he is hungryClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

Bit of luck this is it jade! If not I hope they stop so you can get some rest tonight! X


----------



## blessed

Another baby is coming! So glad to hear.... Praying for a smooth delivery for ya! :)



I just got back from the doctor's and something is wrong.... they wouldn't tell me what was wrong though! :gun: They said I need to be on bed rest and drinking plenty of fluids, and scheduled me for another appointment first thing Monday morning :nope: 

I think my amniotic fluid is low to be honest (the sonographer had to double check it)... if this is the case then my fluids need to pick up or baby is coming early! :wacko: I love my little girl and can't wait to see her, but it really CAN wait... lol not right now little bumpkin! I'm trying to chug as much water down as possible.......


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun. I am not banking on it but every pain and BH is a step closer ay? ! :)


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Blessed


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> Well not sure if any of you saw my FB? Was up till 4am with pains every 10 mins then all stopped. Having pains again now, maybe just painful hicks but I am soooo knackere now :(
> 
> Everyone ok?

Oh Jade these babies arent half testing us. Dont know whether to say hope this is the start of something for you or whether to say I hope the pains stop for you :blush:

If it isnt the start of labour then I hope the pains stop so that you can get as much sleep as you can. :hugs: When we saw the consultant this morning we discussed the pains I was getting yesterday and she was saying that with the 2nd baby you get stronger braxton hicks and that the pains are much stronger and you feel them earlier as well.

On my own with Phoebe overnight tonight :( 1st time ever since we came home from the hospital when she was born. Luke has gone on his old works christmas night out and is staying at a friends house tonight so he can have a couple of drinks with them and not worry about having to drive home. Bless him though it took me a good 30 mins to convince him to go out and probably just as long again to persuade him to have some drinks. He doesnt go out often so I want him to make the most of the opportunities that come his way.


----------



## Disneydancr

blessed said:


> Another baby is coming! So glad to hear.... Praying for a smooth delivery for ya! :)
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from the doctor's and something is wrong.... they wouldn't tell me what was wrong though! :gun: They said I need to be on bed rest and drinking plenty of fluids, and scheduled me for another appointment first thing Monday morning :nope:
> 
> I think my amniotic fluid is low to be honest (the sonographer had to double check it)... if this is the case then my fluids need to pick up or baby is coming early! :wacko: I love my little girl and can't wait to see her, but it really CAN wait... lol not right now little bumpkin! I'm trying to chug as much water down as possible.......


Why won't they tell you what's wrong? Don't we have the right to demand that the doctors release any info they have?

I've been getting excruciating pain in my vagina. It feels like someone is putting a screwdriver up and scraping my cervix. I know we were discussing this a while back... did we come up with a conclusion of what it is?


----------



## blessed

I KNOW!! Ugh! But they won't discuss it unless I have a formal appointment with the doctor.... Its my child right? Don't I have a a right to know whats going on? :gun: So not a happy camper today..... but I'm praying that its nothing serious (since they didn't keep me in the hospital) and I'm drinking tons of water in case its my amniotic fluid like I think it is..... hopefully my uterus sucks up all the water! 

Disney does it feel like your bones are rubbing together, or something like it?


----------



## abstersmum

Scan went well bean is now 6 1/2 pounds head down and ready to go just 4 weeks left I hope or she may be too big.

My daughter finally got to play in the snow it's started coming thick and fast now


----------



## sar35

blessed said:


> Another baby is coming! So glad to hear.... Praying for a smooth delivery for ya! :)
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from the doctor's and something is wrong.... they wouldn't tell me what was wrong though! :gun: They said I need to be on bed rest and drinking plenty of fluids, and scheduled me for another appointment first thing Monday morning :nope:
> 
> I think my amniotic fluid is low to be honest (the sonographer had to double check it)... if this is the case then my fluids need to pick up or baby is coming early! :wacko: I love my little girl and can't wait to see her, but it really CAN wait... lol not right now little bumpkin! I'm trying to chug as much water down as possible.......

hope everything is ok x


----------



## Disneydancr

blessed said:


> I KNOW!! Ugh! But they won't discuss it unless I have a formal appointment with the doctor.... Its my child right? Don't I have a a right to know whats going on? :gun: So not a happy camper today..... but I'm praying that its nothing serious (since they didn't keep me in the hospital) and I'm drinking tons of water in case its my amniotic fluid like I think it is..... hopefully my uterus sucks up all the water!
> 
> Disney does it feel like your bones are rubbing together, or something like it?

It's not high up like where the bone is. it's like when you're at the gynecologist and they do that test where they scrape your cervix.


----------



## LittleMrs

Disneydancr said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I KNOW!! Ugh! But they won't discuss it unless I have a formal appointment with the doctor.... Its my child right? Don't I have a a right to know whats going on? :gun: So not a happy camper today..... but I'm praying that its nothing serious (since they didn't keep me in the hospital) and I'm drinking tons of water in case its my amniotic fluid like I think it is..... hopefully my uterus sucks up all the water!
> 
> Disney does it feel like your bones are rubbing together, or something like it?
> 
> It's not high up like where the bone is. it's like when you're at the gynecologist and they do that test where they scrape your cervix.Click to expand...

I hate that test - I have to have them every 6 months because I have strange cells which could turn cancerous - if you're having that pain then it's got to be something to do with your cervix. I would have to hazard a guess its gotta be something to do with cervical effacement and dilation. The only other time I've ever experienced a similar pain was when I had a bartholomews cyst - they're harmless and apparently loads of women get one in their lifetime but they hurt like hell, like the feeling of the cervical smear but sharper.


----------



## blessed

Disneydancr said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I KNOW!! Ugh! But they won't discuss it unless I have a formal appointment with the doctor.... Its my child right? Don't I have a a right to know whats going on? :gun: So not a happy camper today..... but I'm praying that its nothing serious (since they didn't keep me in the hospital) and I'm drinking tons of water in case its my amniotic fluid like I think it is..... hopefully my uterus sucks up all the water!
> 
> Disney does it feel like your bones are rubbing together, or something like it?
> 
> It's not high up like where the bone is. it's like when you're at the gynecologist and they do that test where they scrape your cervix.Click to expand...

Sounds like you're all loose! Apparently our bones are shifting everywhere like crazy right now, especially in our lady areas... so sometimes they shift in a very uncomfortable position... When I complained to doctor he said to keep my legs together as much as possible (especially when getting in and out of car) and not to put lots of pressure on one leg at a time.... It really helped me out! If not that... maybe you're dilating! Which is exciting :)


----------



## sar35

Its so exciting that you are all so close!
I was reading about tongue ties on google and it said about kissing and OH said, " ive always had trouble with that" pmsl we looked and he has a tongue tie too!!!! How funny is that! he never even knew .....So thats where Joe got it from.


----------



## smiffy85

Wow so much going on I'm not even gonna attempt to try and comment to everyone cos I think I would need a whole page, plus I really am a sleepy girl and can't remember everything lol! So to combat all that I am just gonna do

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: many times over to everyone lol! Lazy I know but when you haven't been online since yesterday morning I can't even try to catch up with you all. 

I will add my good wishes to lisa although I will have missed her catching them now! I am keeping my fingers crossed everything goes well for her and her little girly! Can't wait to see pics!!

Well I spent the day yesterday getting my hair coloured and cut. Its all neatened up now ready for bean's arrival. Had a walk round town with my mum first and got covered in snow lol. It didn't settle thank goodness but it was pretty heavy! Then just went back to my parents house and chilled all evening. I was incredibly uncomfortable all evening tho and just couldn't sit still. Was really hungry too and just kept eating and eating lol. I'm sure I've put on so much weight in the last few weeks! 

Got woken up this morning having BH. At the time I was pretty freaked out cos I had a few in the space of 10 mins and thought I was starting off and would have to get jack to come to worksop! Trust me all kinds of scenarios were going thru my head! Luckily they didnt carry on and I just put them down to strongest bh I have had so far. Spent the mornin in the supermarket with mum and then drove back to nottingham and went to school to enjoy my class christmas party which was very sweet. Now chilling at home on my own cos Jack is out at his work do tonight but am picking him up in an hour or so! 

So I hope everyone is ok! I'm really tired but luckily seem to be sleeping ok at the minute. It ahs got more and more uncomfortable tho this week. Plus I have an incredibly sore throat which has been there since monday. Eating lots of lozenges and paracetemol but its so painful! Maybe gonna go to the dr's monday if it sticks around much longer! Don't feel ill with it but its very annoying lol!

xxxxxx


----------



## Jolene

jms895 said:


> Well not sure if any of you saw my FB? Was up till 4am with pains every 10 mins then all stopped. Having pains again now, maybe just painful hicks but I am soooo knackere now :(

Sounds like it could be soon for you Jade :dance:



blessed said:


> I just got back from the doctor's and something is wrong.... they wouldn't tell me what was wrong though! :gun: They said I need to be on bed rest and drinking plenty of fluids, and scheduled me for another appointment first thing Monday morning :nope:
> 
> I think my amniotic fluid is low to be honest (the sonographer had to double check it)... if this is the case then my fluids need to pick up or baby is coming early! :wacko: I love my little girl and can't wait to see her, but it really CAN wait... lol not right now little bumpkin! I'm trying to chug as much water down as possible.......

How frustrating Natasha :( I hope all is well. I have a friend who was put on bed rest for low amniotic fluid. She had a quarter of what she should have had in the end but she was on bed rest for 7 weeks before baby came at 35wks. Apparently drinking fluids can't increase your a/fluid levels but carry on anyway, it will probably help with something, lol. All the best luv!


----------



## LittleMrs

sar35 said:


> Its so exciting that you are all so close!
> I was reading about tongue ties on google and it said about kissing and OH said, " ive always had trouble with that" pmsl we looked and he has a tongue tie too!!!! How funny is that! he never even knew .....So thats where Joe got it from.

That's so funny. Poor OH.


----------



## Mom 2B

LittleMrs said:


> Disneydancr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I KNOW!! Ugh! But they won't discuss it unless I have a formal appointment with the doctor.... Its my child right? Don't I have a a right to know whats going on? :gun: So not a happy camper today..... but I'm praying that its nothing serious (since they didn't keep me in the hospital) and I'm drinking tons of water in case its my amniotic fluid like I think it is..... hopefully my uterus sucks up all the water!
> 
> Disney does it feel like your bones are rubbing together, or something like it?
> 
> It's not high up like where the bone is. it's like when you're at the gynecologist and they do that test where they scrape your cervix.Click to expand...
> 
> I hate that test - I have to have them every 6 months because I have strange cells which could turn cancerous - if you're having that pain then it's got to be something to do with your cervix. I would have to hazard a guess its gotta be something to do with cervical effacement and dilation. The only other time I've ever experienced a similar pain was when I had a bartholomews cyst - they're harmless and apparently loads of women get one in their lifetime but they hurt like hell, like the feeling of the cervical smear but sharper.Click to expand...

I dont know if mine was the same becasue my dr called it a barthlins gland cyst but if its the same.....they are VERY painful. On the inside bit of the vagina. i had it while pregnant with my daughter and had to have it lanced (sliced open) and it came back like 8 times....very annoying and painful.


----------



## LittleMrs

Yeah, laura, same thing. Mine popped by itself before I got to th dr. Apparently once you've had it once you're more likely to get it again in the future. Though they're in the vagina they feel really high up- at least mine did. Do you know if they're more common in pregnancy coz I never had one before pregnancy either and you said you had yours in pregnancy too.


----------



## blessed

well I called the nurse and she spilled the beans... lol... 

My fluid levels are low :( they want me to rest all weekend and drink tons of fluid..... *sigh* I hope LO can hold on 2 more weeks! Thats my scheduled c-sect date and I'm not prepared to have her here any sooner!


----------



## Mom 2B

LittleMrs said:


> Yeah, laura, same thing. Mine popped by itself before I got to th dr. Apparently once you've had it once you're more likely to get it again in the future. Though they're in the vagina they feel really high up- at least mine did. Do you know if they're more common in pregnancy coz I never had one before pregnancy either and you said you had yours in pregnancy too.

after the first one was lanced they all poped by themselves after a few days of soaking in a sitz bath. the first one got as big as an egg....litterally! When they lanced it they stitched it up with a little opening so taht if it came back it could pop on its own.it feels really weird thou and even OH said so cuz of the scar. They also mentined that i could have the gland remvoed if it kept coming back but after the last time.....i was 37weeks with my daughter...it has never come back thankfully. I also dont think i want it removed becasue its one of the glands that lubricate everything. i have been extrememly paranoid that it would come back this pregnancy. i was told its not more commong during pregnancy but never had it til i was pg with my daughter.


----------



## lovealittle1

Blessed - hope your rest this week-end and increased fluids help to keep LO baking until your scheduled c-section.

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

hey girls its 9.15pm here, sat in hosp room all wired up with cervadil in place for a few hours. Seems to have triggered contractions every five mins. They r ok at the mo, cervadil bloody hurt tho! Hope u r all good x


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Lisa, nice to hear from you :) hope it's not too long now before you are in established labour.

Thinking of you and I hope your little girl arrives safely, happy and healthy. Keep thinking of holding her in your arms and it will soon be over and you will have the most precious gift of life looking straight back into your eyes.


----------



## blessed

Ooo Hodbert! Not long now! :) So happy for you!


----------



## sar35

thinking of you Hodbert!


----------



## LittleMrs

Lisa, you sound so calm. Hope LO is here with you soon. Good luck. X


----------



## jms895

Lisa - good luck hun wont be long now :)

Had an ok night after some more contracting and stopped! :dohh:

These babies are little monkeys!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## naomicourt

Good luck Lisa. Glad everything is going ok so far. :hugs:

I keep having cramps coming and going which kept me awake most of last night. Hopefully it might be the start of something! 

I hope you are all well and these babies start behaving for us.

:hugs: to everyone. xxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

Good Luck Lisa, came on here to check for an update!! eeek!! xx


----------



## jms895

Good luck Naomi!


----------



## sar35

awww I feel like ive missed out lol good luck ladies xxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

Oooh hopefully something happening there too then Naomi!!

I've been put on lockdown today... OH and Mum making me stay in all day. They are right, I am VERY clumsy but there is lots of snow!!! and I want to play!!! 

I'm going to try and do productive things but so far I have watched Elf and eaten an giant sausage sarnie... hehe... what are you all up too? xxx


----------



## sar35

the snow has finally hit us, its laying now, not sure how long it will last for though!


----------



## LittleMrs

ooooh - it says 6 baby girls, have we heard from Lisa?


----------



## naomicourt

Just went to the toilet and had a tiny bit of blood. Cramps still coming and going but not that strong yet. Pretty much constant back ache.


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> Just went to the toilet and had a tiny bit of blood. Cramps still coming and going but not that strong yet. Pretty much constant back ache.

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh Naomi! Are you gonna ring labour ward to tell them about blood? OMG do you think its soon?


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy - I wondered that so I went and looked at the front page. Nothing next to lisa's name but lostunicorn is down as having a girl.

Naomi - fingers crossed for you, it would seem that some of these jellybeans don't want to hang around anymore.

Has anyone heard anything from Jade? So far if I've got this right. There's me, Naomi and Jade showing signs of an imminent arrival :) anyone else having contractions or signs or impending labour? Dr refused to examine yesterday at my check up just incase she kick started labour :s


----------



## beccybobeccy

lol.... I did the same thing!! I'm getting all baby-xcited now!! lol!


----------



## bekki_d18

Oh god I lose this thread and finally find it again and everybody's sprogs are coming. Good to luck to those with sure signs and congrats to the people who have given birth since I was last here. 

Cannot believe the jellybeans have started already, scary stuff. 

I am sick of this bloody snow had about five/six inches over night and to top it off I was just getting out of my car and fell over this afternoon. It was so embarrassing it took me about ten minutes to fall and then I rolled there like a turtle on its back. Nobody offered to help, charming buggers!!!! On a plus my constipation has cleared lol (TMI sorry)


----------



## beccybobeccy

bekki_d18 said:


> Oh god I lose this thread and finally find it again and everybody's sprogs are coming. Good to luck to those with sure signs and congrats to the people who have given birth since I was last here.
> 
> Cannot believe the jellybeans have started already, scary stuff.
> 
> I am sick of this bloody snow had about five/six inches over night and to top it off I was just getting out of my car and fell over this afternoon. It was so embarrassing it took me about ten minutes to fall and then I rolled there like a turtle on its back. Nobody offered to help, charming buggers!!!! On a plus my constipation has cleared lol (TMI sorry)

I know!! scary isn't it!!? 

At least your family let you out of the house... mine know how clumsy I am and have told me to stay in... hahaaaa.... I don't really mind as they are running around the weekend before Xmas and I am on the couch watching Christmas movies!! yay!!


----------



## naomicourt

I wasn't going to Sarah, do you think I should? I was just going to wait and see what happens as the cramps are not close together or that strong yet.


----------



## Fraggles

Do you think it's your show Naomi, oooh might be labour tonight or tomorrow.

All my niggles have died down. Is it strange I want baby to wait but I feel ready :shrug: Kind of just want baby here now. I'm 37 weeks too :happydance:


----------



## millward329

All so exciting.... so who's is the 6th baby girl, feel like I'v missed something!

Beccy it will be our turn soon enough, we are under 30 days now x


----------



## Mom 2B

Oh my...so many of you seem ready to go anytime. I still have 4 weeks and some days it seems like forever and some days it seems soooo close.
I have not had any BH just some period like cramps when im walking around lots doing shopping and such. But in the last 2 days for about 2-3 hours in the evening I get these intense feelings of pressure from baby boy pushing soo low. its driving me nuts....kinda like hes dropping or engaging but then he moves. Maybe I dont want him to drop/engage now cuz its soooo uncomfortable.
I have my family christmas party tonight so im trying to get motivated to get some stuff done. I started wrapping pressies last night but only got half done because my boy was doing that painful engaing thing....maybe he was just stretching adn putting lots of pressure down there but it was so hard to sit onthe floor and wrap stuff up.
Anyways ladies I hope your all doing well and that the full termbabies stop bugging their mommas and either come today or calm down. Good luck.
Im off to make some rumaki (sp>?) for our party tonight.


----------



## smiffy85

Hey ladies!

I've had a text from Sam (Faff) and luckily it is now good news although it doesn't seem like it has been so good for her. This is the text I got:

'Hi Leanne! Sorry I;ve not been in touch. Just a quick one to let you know I had my little girl on sat 11th at 11:17pm. She is in special care. I'm still in hospital. The pre-eclampsia worsened after delivery. I developed something called Help syndrome. Nearly didn't make it. But am almost well enough to be transferred to my local hospital so fingers crossed i'll see my baby soon. Not seen her since delivery! Please update the girls on baby and bump. I will be on there with a full story as soon as I'm home again. I hope you're well, please take care of yourselves. Big hugs. Sam and baby Maddy X x'

Seems like the road has been a bit rocky for her but she's pulling through now! I sent ehr a text back wishing her lots of get well soon wishes and hugs and told her I would let you all know.

As for me it's been a lazy day today looking after my OH who went out last night after his work do and came in a 2am and preceded to have a full on conversation with me about how much he loved me and bean! :haha: It was very sweet though but by 3:30am I was ready to go back to sleep! He's been ill most of the day and has just got up from bed after a big nap and is nwo laying on the sofa. Hope nothing happens tonight with bean lol I think he would still be over the limit hehehe!

So who ahve we got with maybe labours now?? I'm a little confused? And who is the 6th girl, cos thatw asn't there yesterday and I hadn't updated about Sam and her little one before now!!! Unless Sam has texted Naomi too?!?! xxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

naomicourt said:


> Just went to the toilet and had a tiny bit of blood. Cramps still coming and going but not that strong yet. Pretty much constant back ache.

Sounds like the beginning to me, Naomi - but your due date is only 8 days away so that's pretty good - or did you say you wanted the baby to wait until after xmas? 

Only 19 days to go now and I don't feel any different from a few weeks ago - think we're gonna be here for a while - watching everyone have their babies. boo! (not for you guys, obviously, but for mine staying put well after everyone else's)


----------



## bekki_d18

beccybobeccy said:


> bekki_d18 said:
> 
> 
> Oh god I lose this thread and finally find it again and everybody's sprogs are coming. Good to luck to those with sure signs and congrats to the people who have given birth since I was last here.
> 
> Cannot believe the jellybeans have started already, scary stuff.
> 
> I am sick of this bloody snow had about five/six inches over night and to top it off I was just getting out of my car and fell over this afternoon. It was so embarrassing it took me about ten minutes to fall and then I rolled there like a turtle on its back. Nobody offered to help, charming buggers!!!! On a plus my constipation has cleared lol (TMI sorry)
> 
> I know!! scary isn't it!!?
> 
> At least your family let you out of the house... mine know how clumsy I am and have told me to stay in... hahaaaa.... I don't really mind as they are running around the weekend before Xmas and I am on the couch watching Christmas movies!! yay!!Click to expand...

My family would kill me if they knew I snuck out. DH was in bed and none of my other family knew. My grandma would have slapped my wrists. Just glad I got all my shopping out of the way so don't have to move either.


----------



## bekki_d18

Mom 2B said:


> Oh my...so many of you seem ready to go anytime. I still have 4 weeks and some days it seems like forever and some days it seems soooo close.
> I have not had any BH just some period like cramps when im walking around lots doing shopping and such. But in the last 2 days for about 2-3 hours in the evening I get these intense feelings of pressure from baby boy pushing soo low. its driving me nuts....kinda like hes dropping or engaging but then he moves. Maybe I dont want him to drop/engage now cuz its soooo uncomfortable.
> I have my family christmas party tonight so im trying to get motivated to get some stuff done. I started wrapping pressies last night but only got half done because my boy was doing that painful engaing thing....maybe he was just stretching adn putting lots of pressure down there but it was so hard to sit onthe floor and wrap stuff up.
> Anyways ladies I hope your all doing well and that the full termbabies stop bugging their mommas and either come today or calm down. Good luck.
> Im off to make some rumaki (sp>?) for our party tonight.

Same here. I have been having the most painful cervix pain. It is like somebody stabs me in it and when it hits it takes my breathe away. It started about three weeks ago when it was bearable but now it stops me in my tracks. My cure is paracetamol and warm baths. I dont like taking painkillers but had no choice yesterday as I had a warm bath and laid down which normally eases it and it wasn't. Hope you feel comfortable soon or if not you have not got too long left hun


----------



## Disneydancr

I just got a text from lisa (hodbert, of course!) It reads: "Hey hun am ok, on iv now. Getting contractions but not v dilated yet."

I'm so excited for her!!!!!!


----------



## sar35

Awww Faff, im sorry you had a bad time of it, hopefully things will look up soon and you will be reunited with your baby soon xxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks for the update Regina. Was wondering how lisa was getting on and if she was a mummy yet :) please send my well wishes to her and I hope her little lady doesn't keep her waiting to long xx


----------



## jms895

Thinking of Lisa! xxxx

And faff, congrats and hope little one is ok xxx

Naomi, I am sooooo wishing this is it for your natural birth for you hun xx


----------



## Mom 2B

bekki_d18 said:


> Mom 2B said:
> 
> 
> Oh my...so many of you seem ready to go anytime. I still have 4 weeks and some days it seems like forever and some days it seems soooo close.
> I have not had any BH just some period like cramps when im walking around lots doing shopping and such. But in the last 2 days for about 2-3 hours in the evening I get these intense feelings of pressure from baby boy pushing soo low. its driving me nuts....kinda like hes dropping or engaging but then he moves. Maybe I dont want him to drop/engage now cuz its soooo uncomfortable.
> I have my family christmas party tonight so im trying to get motivated to get some stuff done. I started wrapping pressies last night but only got half done because my boy was doing that painful engaing thing....maybe he was just stretching adn putting lots of pressure down there but it was so hard to sit onthe floor and wrap stuff up.
> Anyways ladies I hope your all doing well and that the full termbabies stop bugging their mommas and either come today or calm down. Good luck.
> Im off to make some rumaki (sp>?) for our party tonight.
> 
> Same here. I have been having the most painful cervix pain. It is like somebody stabs me in it and when it hits it takes my breathe away. It started about three weeks ago when it was bearable but now it stops me in my tracks. My cure is paracetamol and warm baths. I dont like taking painkillers but had no choice yesterday as I had a warm bath and laid down which normally eases it and it wasn't. Hope you feel comfortable soon or if not you have not got too long left hunClick to expand...

Thanks hun...ill keep those tips in mind but wont use them til the pain is unbearable so far its bad but not that bad and only a few hours at night time

Congrats Sam....hope you and baby are reunited soon and all is well
Yay Lisa...hope its not to long for you


----------



## Jolene

Sam, I'm glad to hear you're ok now :hugs: that must have been traumatic. Sorry to hear you've been separated from your little girl for so long. Hope you two are re-united soon. Congrats on her birth :pink:


----------



## beccybobeccy

Congrats to Sam, sounds like an interesting birth story! Hopefully she will get to have baby in her arms soon... big hugs...

Come on Lisa!! eeeeeeee xx


----------



## naomicourt

millward329 said:


> All so exciting.... so who's is the 6th baby girl, feel like I'v missed something!
> 
> Beccy it will be our turn soon enough, we are under 30 days now x

I was having a nose in third tri and found that lostunicorn had her baby girl so I updated the front page. :baby:

Congrats Sam, I hope you get well soon and get to have cuddles with your baby.

I wonder if Lisa has had her baby yet???? Has anybody heard anything?

I have just called my midwife and she said it sounds as though I am in early labour! :happydance: I just hope things get moving as I am having contractions every five minutes but they are not very strong yet.


----------



## Mom 2B

Oh i hope this is it for you!!!!!!


----------



## sar35

wow naomi i really hope so, so excited for you xxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

naomicourt said:


> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> All so exciting.... so who's is the 6th baby girl, feel like I'v missed something!
> 
> Beccy it will be our turn soon enough, we are under 30 days now x
> 
> I was having a nose in third tri and found that lostunicorn had her baby girl so I updated the front page. :baby:
> 
> Congrats Sam, I hope you get well soon and get to have cuddles with your baby.
> 
> I wonder if Lisa has had her baby yet???? Has anybody heard anything?
> 
> I have just called my midwife and she said it sounds as though I am in early labour! :happydance: I just hope things get moving as I am having contractions every five minutes but they are not very strong yet.Click to expand...

Oh good luck Naomi!! So exciting!!! Hoping to wake up tomorrow morning with lots of baby news!! xxx


----------



## mum2be2011

Fingers crossed for you Naomi. :)

Congrats to Sam on the birth of her little girl :)


----------



## millward329

Sounds good Naomi....all the best for you this night :flower:

Conrats to Sam also and so sorry to hear about the trouble with your health, hope you are soon back with little Maddy :hugs:

Keep going Lisa :thumbup:


----------



## lovealittle1

Very excited for you Naomi!!!!


----------



## jms895

Aww Naomi hope this is it for you! xx


----------



## naomicourt

Still getting contractions but only getting slightly stronger so have a feeling this is going to drag out. Going to go to bed and get some rest and hope that things kick off tomorrow. 

Thanks for all your support ladies. 

xxx


----------



## LittleMrs

Good luck Naomi - fingers crossed that it kicks off in the morning for you. 

Bit of a gross question - what does the mucus plug look like? Went to the toilet in the cinema and there was something but it looked kind of white and I was expecting a yucky colour with some streaks of blood and also for it to be more like a thick discharge for a few days or something. It looked more like the stringy bit on egg white.


----------



## abstersmum

good luck naomi hope you can get some sleep

littlemrs i think that just sounds like cm not plug


----------



## LittleMrs

Cool abstersmum, thanks. Was starting to panic that it could be the start of something and I'm not ready. I know it wouldn't necessarily be the start of something even if it was th plug but u know sods law and everything. X


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy - that sounds like the thickening of the CM that you can get a few weeks before you go into labour. The 'plug' can vary in appearance. With Phoebe it had streaks of blood in it but the midwife put that down to the trauma from the sweep as she pulled it away when they did the membrane sweep. With this baby i have lost several lots of what can only be described as 'snot' looking discharge. It has been very thick, yellow looking and has come away on the tissue. When i lost the huge amount in Tuesday it was thick but hung like a jelly string (tmi i know sorry) I got up to wipe and it was just dangling there, when I wiped i got loads more and it was very thick just sat on the tissue :s dont panic yet.

The only thing I have to say is DONT do a google image search for it, I made that mistake last pregnancy and was almost sick. Dont know where they get the pics from as they arent pleasant. Surely people can't be submitting their own pics of it :(


----------



## hodbert

hey ladies, quick update. No baby as yet but on the way, so far have been in hosp over 24 hours, but it can be the way with inductions. Got to 3cm at 5pm uk time on saturday, had waters broke at 5.30pm and then epi at 6pm which i cldmt have done without as cpntractions werr agony after waters. Its niw 9pm and its just a matter of waiting for dilation. Thought at one point they were gonna send me home as didnt seem to be progressing, was so thankful when they said i was at 3cm!
Anyway, thank u all for your thoughts and thanks to regina for updates. Will keep u/her informed when i can :hugs: 

* meant 5pm usa time, which was 1am uk time.


----------



## Mom 2B

yippie! shouldnt belong now. just try to relax with the epi and dialation should not take too long...cant wait to hear all about Your LO. and pics of course.


----------



## Disneydancr

Yay! I was wondering... hadn't heard in a while. 

Naomi, I'm so excited for you too! I can't believe how many jellybeans already are having their babies!


----------



## LittleMrs

mum2be2011 said:


> Tracy - that sounds like the thickening of the CM that you can get a few weeks before you go into labour. The 'plug' can vary in appearance. With Phoebe it had streaks of blood in it but the midwife put that down to the trauma from the sweep as she pulled it away when they did the membrane sweep. With this baby i have lost several lots of what can only be described as 'snot' looking discharge. It has been very thick, yellow looking and has come away on the tissue. When i lost the huge amount in Tuesday it was thick but hung like a jelly string (tmi i know sorry) I got up to wipe and it was just dangling there, when I wiped i got loads more and it was very thick just sat on the tissue :s dont panic yet.
> 
> The only thing I have to say is DONT do a google image search for it, I made that mistake last pregnancy and was almost sick. Dont know where they get the pics from as they arent pleasant. Surely people can't be submitting their own pics of it :(

not TMI at all, pretty much exactly as detailed as I needed. Where else can I ask such a bizarre question and get such a perfect answer that tells me exactly what I need to know? Thank you. Will keep an eye out for the rest, starting to get impatient but at the same time it feels like I'm willing on the end of the world because having the baby here seems so surreal that surely it's never going to actually happen to me! Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Jolene

All the best Naomi :dance: How exciting!

Lisa, I'm glad to hear you're progressing. I was induced twice with my son and didn't dilate at all! Hope you're well on your way to 10cm... How is hubby taking it all?

I went to the wedding yesterday. It was really lovely but too hot for an outside wedding. I was on the go the whole day trying to walk on the grass with heels - not so easy so I'm guessing that's perhaps why baby was so quiet yesterday. Maybe also because of the heat? Anyway last night she was just as quiet which was strange. I woke up at 5:30 and she still wasn't moving, eventually at 6:30 she moved a little and has moved a little since then. Should I be worried because she's usually very active :wacko: I don't want to leave it and then something bad happens but also if I go to the hospital here on a Sunday they're going to charge me an absolute fortune for what is probably just paranoia??? OK I'm babbling but I was really freaking out this morning.


----------



## Jolene

I know what you mean LittleMrs!


----------



## LittleMrs

Oh, lisa, glad it's going well so far, hopefully not long now. Fingers crossed. 

Have worked out that with Sarah's baby and Lisa's that's 12 babies born and Naomi doesn't sound far behind so 13 babies minimum before Xmas.


----------



## LittleMrs

Jolene, can you phone anyone to talk over the phone? Over here we have 24hr number to ring a midwife if we're worried. They do say at this point you know your baby better than anyone (tho all I know is that ours is stubborn, unpredictable and likely to cause me endless stress until..... Well forever). You could do a kick count- maybe she's just moved and so the movements don't feel as obvious- 10 moves of any kind within an hr and everything should be fine.


----------



## jms895

Tracey, it will happen! :hugs: I have had lots of cm too, but my plug with Caine was unmistakable, :sick: horrible snot ball with blood in it :haha:

Naomi hope this is it!

Lisa so excited for you! You should have baby tomorrow :)


----------



## jms895

Jolene drinksome cold water or fizzy stuff and have a bath see if that helps? xx


----------



## Fraggles

Jolene i'd say take a nice warm bath then have a cold and fizzy drink and lie on you left side for 20 minutes.


----------



## naomicourt

How is baby now jolene? 

Well my contractions have stopped! :( I was getting some through the night which kept me awake so feel really tired now. I am going to try and go for a walk in a minute and hoping they will come back. I have some back ache still and had lots of cm today with another steak of blood. Come on baby!!


----------



## Mom 2B

Withthe kick count, while laying on your left side have your hand on your belly. My baby is stubborn sometimes and move ever so slightly that i dont feel it without my hand on my belly and the dr recomended this too


----------



## LittleMrs

Mom2b- mine is the opposite, I can feel it but not from the outside- anterior placenta cushions it, I think. Wow, wonder how much she ACTUALLY moves then. She's well
annoyed with me at the moment. I need the toilet and I'm hungry but I'm refusing to get out of bed- less space and a growling tummy, she is not happy at all! Suppose I'll have to get up soon- one well aimed kick at the bladder is all it'll take.


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Ladies. I went to church this morning and she thankfully decided to wake up and make up for being so quiet. I was so worried this morning I actually felt sick and all these horrible thoughts were going through my mind. It's amazing how you can love someone so much who you haven't even met yet.

Naomi, hope your contractions come back nice and strong, lol. Good Luck!


----------



## Disneydancr

So glad everything's good with you and your princess Jolene! I totally understand about loving your bean. I already love my daughter more than anything!

Naomi, I'm sorry your contractions are taking a break at the moment. I'm sure they'll resume with a vengeance soon! I'm sending you baby dust!!!!

I haven't heard anything more from Lisa. I'll send her another text around 8 am here.

Well, it's 6am here and I've maybe slept 2 hours total. I can't find a comfortable position! My lower back hurts really bad and my whole lower bump is crampy too. It feels like the week before my period would start- bad wind and lower pelvic pain. I'm not getting contractions, though, so I don't think it's anything major- just my body being tired and sore. I feel sorry for OH though because I keep moving around. In response, he keeps moving around, and by accident, when he comes in to snuggle behind me, he just lets his arm flop onto the bump- ouch! I feel like punching him and reminding him that our baby daughter is in there! But of course, he doesn't even know because he's asleep, and I'm glad he's been trying to come in for a snuggle.


----------



## Disneydancr

OOOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I just noticed---- last box on my ticker! Last Box on My Ticker! LAST BOX ON MY TICKER!!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

congrats on last box, regina. 

Those ladies who have been pregnant before - in the last few weeks do your mood swings get worse/blacker - I've been upbet and happy all the way through the pregnancy and I'm normally quite mood-swingy but I've just been really happy and now I'm just getting moodier and moodier. OH text me from work to remind me to go shopping for food, then he text again to ask me to run him a bath for when he got home and I just hit the roof. I've spent all weekend cleaning and tidying - even doing the jobs that are normally his like the washing up and although I don't normally mind running him a bath it just seemed a little bit like he'd forgotten why I'm off work and was expecting me to play little wifey - cooking and cleaning and bringing him his slippers and a drink when he walks through the door. How much am I over-reacting? Just a little bit because he is being an arse or one hell of a lot because he's not really, I just took it the wrong way? What do you think

I think I know what you mean, Jolene, I love my baby too and I talk about her the same way I talk about my OH (the other person I love more than anything but who can similarly - as seen above - be a pain in my arse) but I'm trying not to get too attached yet - what if I build it up and then I don't bond straight away? What if something awful happens? I've turned into a little bit of an obsessive wreck recently. Lol


----------



## Mom 2B

I never had mood swings before being PG. With my daughter I never really got mad jsut cried over silly stuff.....but with this boy I have a short fuse and its getting worse the closer i get to due date so I think its normal...atleast i hope it is!!!! LOL

Yay for last box on the ticker Regina....funny i just noticed it on your ticker too and wondered if you noticed and then the next post was you saying that...lol

34 weeks for me today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sar35

Yay for the last box regina, i never did make it to the last box!


----------



## jms895

Regina last box! :wohoo:

Tracey - yes have been v hormonal and v happy the next, quite normal :hugs:

Naomi - is that baby on its way yet? :haha: Tell em to get a move on!

Hope Lisa is ok!

No pains for me today, think baby is having a laugh in there :lol:


----------



## Jolene

Yay for the last box Regina!!!!!! 

Sar, how are you healing after the caesar? How long was it sore for? I can't remember and want to be prepared, lol. Does a nurse wash you afterwards and if so, do they have to? I'm not looking forward to that part. Just thought I'd ask since it's still fresh in your mind.


----------



## Mom 2B

OMG ladies. My bump is soo itchy. Only low under my belly button where my stretchies are but its been like this for 3-4 days. Ive been using lotion atleast twice a day but it doesn't seem to help. Any suggestions????? It's driving my absolutly nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneydancr

Just got a message from Lisa/Hodbert!!!!
It reads:

Hello! Just to let u know after 40 hours baby girl was born via c=section at 5pm uk time. We're both well, shes doing great. She is 7lb, 4oz with brown hair xxx


----------



## Mom 2B

Oh yay! congrats!!!!!!

btw any of you have or have had PUPPS? I jsut did a google search (i know i shouldn't but I did) and I think ill mention this to my dr tuesday as the itching is seriously horrific. I just wanna claw at my bump but dont want to scar or get more stretchies so ive been trying not to....but I RAELLLLYYYYYY want to!!!!!!!

and apparently its more common if your carrying a boy! lucky me!!!!


----------



## blessed

Regina - congrats on last box!! :) 

Hodbert - congratulations on your princess! She made it!! :) 


I have my doctor's appointment tomorrow to check on my amnio fluid level :wacko: I pray all goes well or I might be next in the baby boom!


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats to Lisa (and Mr Lisa)! Such exciting news, she deserves a good long rest now.


----------



## jms895

aww thanks for the update Regina! Congrats Lisa, :cloud9:

And not such a big baby after all! Well done hun xx


----------



## jms895

Mom 2B said:


> Oh yay! congrats!!!!!!
> 
> btw any of you have or have had PUPPS? I jsut did a google search (i know i shouldn't but I did) and I think ill mention this to my dr tuesday as the itching is seriously horrific. I just wanna claw at my bump but dont want to scar or get more stretchies so ive been trying not to....but I RAELLLLYYYYYY want to!!!!!!!
> 
> and apparently its more common if your carrying a boy! lucky me!!!!

OMG hun, I had it with Caine and I am not joking I wanted to slit my wrists. I got fobbed off over again from the doc. And I had the rare one, I had it AFTER he was born :dohh: I feel for you its shocking. Like ytou have been thrown in nettles :(

Mine cleared up only after I saw a dermatologist and had steroid cream. Mine started on bump and thenm spread EVERYWHERE other than my face. :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks for the update Regina. Poor Lisa 40 hours ouch :( glad to hear both mum and baby are ok. Such a good weight as well. Take it easy and rest Lisa. 

Can't wait to see pictures of your princess :)

Jade - how you feeling today? Anymore contractions etc ?

Naomi - how you doing Hun? Anything happening?


----------



## abstersmum

Yay another bean here congratulations hodbert x x


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats Lisa on your :pink: bundle cant wait to see some piccies!


----------



## iprettii

awwww congrats to Lisa!!!


----------



## jms895

Rachael no have been fine today, hope your ok?

Midwife coming Tues am. Am not expcting any news other than maybe he has engaged some more x


----------



## Mom 2B

So I posted this in third tri but thought i would add the link here so you ladies who have had it can look and see. Its pics of my belly and stretchies and you can see the raised hive like bumps on my stretchies which i think is the start of PUPPS but not sure yet. I dont see the dr til tuesday but thought maybe someone might think it looks theirs and will comment. I know one you commented earlier (caines mom....sorry cant remember who posted adn too lazy to search back right now) so hoping you can look at my pics and see what you think.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/489861-does-look-like-pupps.html#post8284403

I'm heading to the pharmacy now to see if they can give me something over the counter to help with the itching until I see my dr.


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi laura I just had a look at your pics. I do not know anything about pupps Hun but the rash looks pretty bad IMO. Could you be having an allergy to stretch mark cream? If he itching is severe you could try am oatmeal bath or even apply some aloe. Or else an antihistamine. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Mom 2B

I dont think its an allergic reation to my lotions. ive been using the same ones i had for my daughter and ive been using them since i started growing my bump. No new laundry detergent either....nothing new since the insane itching started.....except the hive like bumps. Everything ive read about pupps says it starts on your stretch marks and then can spread to basically anywhere and everywhere on your body and should go away up to 2 weeks after baby is born.....i dont think i can handle a few more weeks of this....i dont even wanna try to handle it for the next few hours! its seriously driving me insane!!!!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Can you get in to see doc tomorrow? Is there any cures for pupps?


----------



## Mom 2B

There is no cure other than delivery and it can still up to 2 weeks for it to go away completely. but it does not cause harm to mommy or baby which is good....its just super itchy and annoying all the time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im giong to call and see if i can get in to see dr tomorrow instead of tuesday as its drivig me insane.


----------



## sar35

Jolene said:


> Yay for the last box Regina!!!!!!
> 
> Sar, how are you healing after the caesar? How long was it sore for? I can't remember and want to be prepared, lol. Does a nurse wash you afterwards and if so, do they have to? I'm not looking forward to that part. Just thought I'd ask since it's still fresh in your mind.

hi, my scar is healing well, the discomfort lasted for about a week but able to walk properly after about 5days...everyone has the same walk in hospital lol...My MW's washed me for the next day afterward, I still thought I was pg and I was freaking out everytime i could feel blood. OH helped me in the shower the next day but I could manage myself after that, the electric beds helped in the hospital, I really missed them when I got home, its a killer getting in and out of bed!
Congrats Hodbert, cant wait to see pics
Mum2be hope you get some relief soon xx


----------



## LittleMrs

Anyone who is on facebook, there is a pic up of lisa's lil girl- she's gorgeous and perfect!


----------



## jms895

Mom 2B said:


> Oh yay! congrats!!!!!!
> 
> btw any of you have or have had PUPPS? I jsut did a google search (i know i shouldn't but I did) and I think ill mention this to my dr tuesday as the itching is seriously horrific. I just wanna claw at my bump but dont want to scar or get more stretchies so ive been trying not to....but I RAELLLLYYYYYY want to!!!!!!!
> 
> and apparently its more common if your carrying a boy! lucky me!!!!

I have just responded hun. Yes i think it might be, so please go docs! It wont scar tho so dont worry. Mine however started with delivery so cant advise on that xx and yes I had a boy but was told its unlikely to get it again. I havent up to yet, fingers crossed xx



Mom 2B said:


> So I posted this in third tri but thought i would add the link here so you ladies who have had it can look and see. Its pics of my belly and stretchies and you can see the raised hive like bumps on my stretchies which i think is the start of PUPPS but not sure yet. I dont see the dr til tuesday but thought maybe someone might think it looks theirs and will comment. I know one you commented earlier (caines mom....sorry cant remember who posted adn too lazy to search back right now) so hoping you can look at my pics and see what you think.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/489861-does-look-like-pupps.html#post8284403
> 
> I'm heading to the pharmacy now to see if they can give me something over the counter to help with the itching until I see my dr.




LittleMrs said:


> Anyone who is on facebook, there is a pic up of lisa's lil girl- she's gorgeous and perfect!


Wow I must go have a look! :)


----------



## jms895

And my poor baby boy is poorly today :( so full of cold and cough :(


----------



## smiffy85

Hey ladies. Seems I've missed a lot again. I just can't keep up at the minute but I am feeling so tired at the minute just the thought of getting the computer on and catching up really wears me out. I'm 38 wks today and starting to feel a bit fed up. The achey ribs are annoying me and stopping me from sleeping, plus I've had a sore throat and cough for about a week now and that keeps me awake too. Sorry I'm having a moan lol whe I haven't posted in a few days. Iv managed to book in at the drs this afternoon but hes prob just gonna say keep taking paracetemol for the throat and ribs and it will clear up soon.

To be honest I think I have had it good so far and shouldn't be complaining as I know a lot of you ladies have been having trouble sleeping for a while now. I was feeling lucky I was still managing to sleep ok, so I now feel a bit put out.

Tracey - the mood swings I have now are crazy, your not alone hun!

Lisa - congrats, the pic on facebook is gorgeous.

Naomi - any more progress?

Laura - so sorry you feel so itchy. It would drive me mad too! I've had a look at the pics and it looks so sore, I really hope you find some relief soon, sorry I can't be more help.

On the positive side of things its jacks last day at work today before he finishes for a week and a half for christmas. He was getting really excited about christmas last night and even though he had to be up at 6 this morning he was chattering away till nearly 1am to me. Luckily I did drop back off for an hour after he left but still feel totally drained! At least I can sit on me bum for a bit!! Off to work at lunchtime for my christmas dinner with the staff! Looking forward to it lol! Crazy ay? I like school dinners though hehehe! Then got a few jobs to do, gotta nip into town to pick up the hampers we have ordered for the parents and then find somewhere for me and jack to go out for a xmas meal tonight or tomorrow.

I'll pass on all your good wished to sam and baby maddy. Haven't heard anything else since friday night so I'm really hoping all is well.

xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Happy 38 weeks Smiffy! x


----------



## Fraggles

Morning all

Happy 38 weeks Smiffy

Jolene I dont recall anyone washing my scar. I took showers soon as I could get up.


----------



## mum2be2011

Has anyone heard anything from Naomi? I've text her this morning to see if everything is ok with her and bean but not had a reply as yet :( hope both Naomi and baby are ok. 

Im hoping that she is either to busy sorting things out for Christmas and beans arrival rather than something is wrong.

Leanne - Happy 38 weeks :) hope your feeling better soon and have a lovely Xmas dinner today. Take it easy hun xx

Jade - sorry to hear Caine is poorly, poor little man and you. Hope he's better in time to enjoy Xmas :)


----------



## millward329

Happy 38 weeks Smiffy and sorry you're uncomfortable. It's crazy that your school is still working!

Going to pack my case today as much as I can for going home Weds. Got last English MW appointment this afternoon and hoping she may say the LO has started to engage....pleaaaaassssseeeee. I want to breathe and eat etc!


----------



## mum2be2011

Just had a text from Naomi. Everything is fine, no baby yet. Everything has stopped for her now :( baby has popped back out of her pelvis as well poor thing.


----------



## jms895

Oh no poor Naomi, I really hope she gets a natural birth! :hugs:

Caine is teething I think. 4 nappy fillers in 20 mins last night, loads of snot and coughing and waking up. Plus irritable :( Thanks Rachael hope your ok x


----------



## Fraggles

Hope Caine feels better soon. These teeth are pesky things.

Well got out of bath tis morning and bump seems to of dropped a good 3 or 4 inch in the space of half hour :wacko: bump is tight and hurting..... why do our bodies play with us???


----------



## jojo-m

Midwife been baby is 3/5th which I'm happy about didn't think 2nd babies dropped down til labour! Let's hope I'm not waiting too long! X


----------



## jms895

Fraggles and Jojo fingers crossed it wont be long for us all now! And remember - the full moon tomorrow :)


----------



## jojo-m

I can't wait to see if anyones waters pop tomorrow Jade, think there's any truth in it? Although would like mine to pop I'd rather wait for contractions til thurs night when hubby is home! X


----------



## Fraggles

If mine go it either needs to happen asap or wait till after Christmas as I want to be home on Christmas day.


----------



## lovealittle1

Happy 38 weeks smiffy

I am full term today Eek had some more cramping last night but no other signs.

Jade - hop Caine feels better soon.

Just curious if anyone would want a christmas or new years baby? Oh would you be worried about them having to share their special day with a holiday?

I work with a nurse who worked in labour and delivery for 30 odd years and there is definately truth in that full moons bring on babies!!!


----------



## naomicourt

Excellent! Hopefully a few of us will go into labour tomorrow then! :) I would rather have baby just before or just after Christmas as I think it would be horrible to have a birthday on Christmas day.


----------



## Mom 2B

Well ive had a crap nights sleep ladies...not the usual cant get comfy or have to pee....its the itching driving me nuts. I called and got in to see the dr today but not for another 5 hours. I tried an epsom salts bath and putting diaper rash cream on last nght but neither worked. This itching is crazy. Im supose to go to the dentist today but thinking about cancelling until the itching is under control. I dont think i can sit there while they clean my teeth without wanting to scratch horribly.


----------



## millward329

Yay for good little baby, MW said he is 4/5 today : ) He has started the descent! Got home to find a package from HiPP as well with an orange elephant comforter thing. Anyone else have low blood pressure? Mine is always just below average but since being pregnant the bottom number is always around the 60 mark.


----------



## LittleMrs

naomicourt said:


> Excellent! Hopefully a few of us will go into labour tomorrow then! :) I would rather have baby just before or just after Christmas as I think it would be horrible to have a birthday on Christmas day.

Agreed - You'd never be able to celebrate on the day because all your friends would always be celebrating xmas with their families.


----------



## jms895

OHs mums bday is Xmas day and its pants for her!


----------



## sar35

Happy 38weeks Smiffy


----------



## LittleMrs

All agreed then? Legs crossed Xmas day?


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> All agreed then? Legs crossed Xmas day?

Absolutely. Nobody's allowed to be born. lol! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Nothing is gonna ruin my brussel-athon :haha:


----------



## smiffy85

Ewww brussels! I always have a few but just to join in lol! Mind you with the trumpeting they cause I might just take off as I seem to be a lot more gassy than usual at the minute :rofl:

Had a lovely time at school this lunchtime and got lots of good wishes from everyone! Dinner was yummy too hehe I ate lots!

Been back to the docs this evening and I've got some more antibiotics so I will hopefully shift this sore throat in the next few days yay! Apparently my tonsils are fine but its behind them thats sore. Something called Pharyngitis (sp?). I'm just glad I;ve got something to sort it out! Then I will be free to sleep again and only be woken up through the need to pee and the uncomfy-ness lol! Thing is I don't feel ill which is a bonus. Not like when I had my chest infection a few wks ago. No temp or anything. So get cracking pills hehe!

Jade sorry caine is poorly. Is he old enough to be able to blow his own nose? I dunno about these things yet hehe. I saw this thing in the pharmacy earlier (and this sounds gross but its not cos I checked on the packet), there's this nasal decongester thing you can get where you put something near their nose and suck the snot out. Don't worry it goes into a little sealed chamber :haha: but i think it sounds genius! My friend has one apparently and swears by it!

Off out for a meal with the OH tonight! Just the two of us! Got a table booked for 8pm so gonna go and get ready now :)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Neko

Disneydancr said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> All agreed then? Legs crossed Xmas day?
> 
> Absolutely. Nobody's allowed to be born. lol! :rofl:Click to expand...

Awww.... But I'll be just one day short of 38 weeks. Can't I have an exception. 


I'm just hoping to have the baby before New Year's so I can get my tax deduction. :lol:


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Lovealittle on 37 weeks!!!



Fraggles said:


> Jolene I dont recall anyone washing my scar. I took showers soon as I could get up.

I don't think they go near your cut when they wash you. I was just wondering if it's really necessary for them to come and wash you or if you can just opt to wait it out until you're ready to get up. How long before they remove the catheter? Anyone know?



smiffy85 said:


> Been back to the docs this evening and I've got some more antibiotics so I will hopefully shift this sore throat in the next few days yay! Apparently my tonsils are fine but its behind them thats sore. Something called Pharyngitis (sp?). I'm just glad I;ve got something to sort it out! Then I will be free to sleep again and only be woken up through the need to pee and the uncomfy-ness lol! Thing is I don't feel ill which is a bonus. Not like when I had my chest infection a few wks ago. No temp or anything. So get cracking pills hehe!

My son and I had pharyngitis when I was about 20 weeks pregnant. The antibiotics sorted it out. Hope you feel better soon and congrats on 38 weeks!


----------



## sar35

my catheter was removed after 2 days, after that i had to keep the my wee 3 times so they could measure my output. I was still freaking out when i bled, my brain thought i was still pg so was not understanding that the bleeding was normal


----------



## jojo-m

Jolene it might be different in your country of course but in the UK catheters will be removed on day 2 and you will probably require just one bed bath in the first 24 hours, they won't wash your scar but may change the dressing you have on the scar if there is strike through. As soon as your able they will have you up and out of bed to move around and reduce risk of DVT's x

Leanne hope your better soon now, Jade hope Caine is on the mend soon and hugs to anyone else who just needs them! x


----------



## sar35

nobody washed my scar, they changed my pads and cleaned me up down there, i took off my dressing when i had a shower the next day i think. 
Have a lovely evening Leanne x


----------



## blessed

I am praying I don't have a baby born on the day before, day of, or day after Christmas! I think it would be so hard to plan birthday parties around that time... you'll hardly ever be able to actually celebrate your birthday on that day because you'll have to move celebrations to another time..... *sigh* But if it happens, then it happens! You best believe my legs will be crossed all day!! 

Just got back from the doctor's and my amnio fluid is low because of my APS :wacko: it sucks to have a medical condition that affects pregnancy... :( but LO looks great on the monitor so they are letting her stay in there until further notice. I have to go to doctor TWICE a week now :dohh: to keep a close eye on me and baby... but all is going pretty well! I'm so thankful! If all goes according to plan... she won't be sharing her birthday with Christmas, but with New Years Eve instead :) (which I'm perfectly okay with...) I think New Years would make the BEST birthday parties! lol :)


----------



## jms895

smiffy85 said:


> Ewww brussels! I always have a few but just to join in lol! Mind you with the trumpeting they cause I might just take off as I seem to be a lot more gassy than usual at the minute :rofl:
> 
> Had a lovely time at school this lunchtime and got lots of good wishes from everyone! Dinner was yummy too hehe I ate lots!
> 
> Been back to the docs this evening and I've got some more antibiotics so I will hopefully shift this sore throat in the next few days yay! Apparently my tonsils are fine but its behind them thats sore. Something called Pharyngitis (sp?). I'm just glad I;ve got something to sort it out! Then I will be free to sleep again and only be woken up through the need to pee and the uncomfy-ness lol! Thing is I don't feel ill which is a bonus. Not like when I had my chest infection a few wks ago. No temp or anything. So get cracking pills hehe!
> 
> Jade sorry caine is poorly. Is he old enough to be able to blow his own nose? I dunno about these things yet hehe. I saw this thing in the pharmacy earlier (and this sounds gross but its not cos I checked on the packet), there's this nasal decongester thing you can get where you put something near their nose and suck the snot out. Don't worry it goes into a little sealed chamber :haha: but i think it sounds genius! My friend has one apparently and swears by it!
> 
> Off out for a meal with the OH tonight! Just the two of us! Got a table booked for 8pm so gonna go and get ready now :)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

I hope you are better soon hun! :hugs:

I love brussels, I eat loads of em! But I also stink atm and am very gassy too :haha:

OH hates mefor it :smug:

Caine sort of can sniff down and is grasping how to get snot out :rofl:



blessed said:


> I am praying I don't have a baby born on the day before, day of, or day after Christmas! I think it would be so hard to plan birthday parties around that time... you'll hardly ever be able to actually celebrate your birthday on that day because you'll have to move celebrations to another time..... *sigh* But if it happens, then it happens! You best believe my legs will be crossed all day!!
> 
> Just got back from the doctor's and my amnio fluid is low because of my APS :wacko: it sucks to have a medical condition that affects pregnancy... :( but LO looks great on the monitor so they are letting her stay in there until further notice. I have to go to doctor TWICE a week now :dohh: to keep a close eye on me and baby... but all is going pretty well! I'm so thankful! If all goes according to plan... she won't be sharing her birthday with Christmas, but with New Years Eve instead :) (which I'm perfectly okay with...) I think New Years would make the BEST birthday parties! lol :)

Hope it goes to plan hun for you! xx


----------



## Mom 2B

So im back from the drs now. I do indeed have pupps. told me to try calamine lotion and benadryl for a week and if its still bothering me to come back and get a prescription. I sure hope this works!!!!

My fundal height is only measuring 32 so im still 2 weeks behind schedule. I have gained 4 lbs...yay! My 32 week u/s shows my fluids at a low but normal range. Still going to have another u/s at 35 weeks thou. I am not dialated adn have had my group B strep swab done now. i go back in 2 weeks and the reesults from my 35wk u/s should be in so im interested to see what that says. 

Ok im off to lube myself with calamine lotion and hope adn pray that it eases the itch.


----------



## LittleMrs

Argh - LO is trying to re-enact certain scenes from Alien. She's squirming so badly my stomach has been making waves- she's not been this active before. She's calmed down a little bit. Starting to think I want her to come now. I had thought that previously but once I reached 37 weeks I got cold feet and changed my mind.


----------



## jms895

Mom 2B said:


> So im back from the drs now. I do indeed have pupps. told me to try calamine lotion and benadryl for a week and if its still bothering me to come back and get a prescription. I sure hope this works!!!!
> 
> My fundal height is only measuring 32 so im still 2 weeks behind schedule. I have gained 4 lbs...yay! My 32 week u/s shows my fluids at a low but normal range. Still going to have another u/s at 35 weeks thou. I am not dialated adn have had my group B strep swab done now. i go back in 2 weeks and the reesults from my 35wk u/s should be in so im interested to see what that says.
> 
> Ok im off to lube myself with calamine lotion and hope adn pray that it eases the itch.

Hope it works hun xx
You have my total sympathy as It actaully ruined my first 2 weeks with Caine, most unpleasant part of giving birth :(



LittleMrs said:


> Argh - LO is trying to re-enact certain scenes from Alien. She's squirming so badly my stomach has been making waves- she's not been this active before. She's calmed down a little bit. Starting to think I want her to come now. I had thought that previously but once I reached 37 weeks I got cold feet and changed my mind.

Wont be long now :wohoo: do you think you will be on time/early/ov er?


----------



## LittleMrs

I think I'll be over. I'd like to be on time or maybe a little early. Originally I would have said I'd like to be a little bit early but after 37 weeks but I'm starting to get a bit nervous now and I don't really feel ready. I'm uncomfortable but I'm still just quite nervous about it - partially about giving birth but mostly about everything changing and stuff. I think 40 weeks is too long - too much time to think about it, I've over-analysed from every angle and it's made me quite scared of all the things to come.

What about you? I think you might be early - what do you think?


----------



## jms895

Mmmmm not so sure now, prob around about due date xx


----------



## jms895

Dont be worried about the birth hun - honestly. Keep calm and it is fine, not as bad as you are probably imagining - honestly :hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm not sure it's the birth I'm worried about- I mean, I am a little worried about it, I've never done it before. Think I'm more worried about coping with parenthood and the house being unsafe- just found that part of the window in the kitchen is coming away from the wall, the one in our room is letting in water and then there's the doors and the plaster in the house is rubbish and there's the condensation in the bedroom and the list goes on. I'm worried the house isn't fit for a baby and something will go wrong or they'll take the baby away because the house isn't good enough or I won't cope with going back to work or we're going to struggle with money or we'll be rubbish parents or my OH will leave it all to me. I just feel like there's so much to do but there's not enough time to do it but it's all so surreal that it doesn't matter anyway because there's never going to REALLY be a baby. Does that make any sense at all? Like I say, I've had way too much time to think
about it now. Was it like that with your first?


----------



## Mom 2B

LittleMrs said:


> I'm not sure it's the birth I'm worried about- I mean, I am a little worried about it, I've never done it before. Think I'm more worried about coping with parenthood and the house being unsafe- just found that part of the window in the kitchen is coming away from the wall, the one in our room is letting in water and then there's the doors and the plaster in the house is rubbish and there's the condensation in the bedroom and the list goes on. I'm worried the house isn't fit for a baby and something will go wrong or they'll take the baby away because the house isn't good enough or I won't cope with going back to work or we're going to struggle with money or we'll be rubbish parents or my OH will leave it all to me. I just feel like there's so much to do but there's not enough time to do it but it's all so surreal that it doesn't matter anyway because there's never going to REALLY be a baby. Does that make any sense at all? Like I say, I've had way too much time to think
> about it now. Was it like that with your first?



I was totally like that with my first. always worrying that i would be a horrible mom, or hate my baby, the house not being ready....the list goes on! But it all works out. You still have time after baby arrives to fix up the house. You will be an amazing momma. Its all nomal....try not to worry as hard as that is!


----------



## LittleMrs

It's just all very surreal. I just can't believe it's actually going to happen. I think
it's just too big to imagine is all. Well, it'll be real soon enough.


----------



## Jolene

sar35 said:


> my catheter was removed after 2 days, after that i had to keep the my wee 3 times so they could measure my output. I was still freaking out when i bled, my brain thought i was still pg so was not understanding that the bleeding was normal

Shame hun, sounds like you really had a tough one :hugs:



jojo-m said:


> Jolene it might be different in your country of course but in the UK catheters will be removed on day 2 and you will probably require just one bed bath in the first 24 hours, they won't wash your scar but may change the dressing you have on the scar if there is strike through. As soon as your able they will have you up and out of bed to move around and reduce risk of DVT's x

Thx jojo- I seriously can't remember all this, lol.


----------



## jojo-m

I only know because I do occasional bank work on maternity wards when I'm not on placement ;-) I often look after women having had sections, most are fine, use the bed electrics to help them, I mostly answer calls to pass the ladies their babies from the cot. Some others ask you to do everything, feed and change the baby but I suspect that's more from exhaustion than not being able to! It will all come flooding back soon, not long now Hun x


----------



## Mom 2B

Well ladies its now 330am here and ive only just gone to bed 3 hours ago after taking some benadryl and putting calamine lotion on my belly. I woke up because i was scratching my arms like crazy.....I think it has spread. I just put more lotion on and took the max dose of benadryl and im gonig to try to head back to bed now....wish me luck cuz i really need sleep.


----------



## Jolene

Laura, I hope it eases up soon. I couldn't imagine being itchy like that. You really have my sympathy.

It is so hot here, I don't know how I'm going to get through the hustle and bustle of Christmas. I've been sitting near the fan since 9am!


----------



## Fraggles

How warm is it Jolene, im freezing here :haha: I never want to be this pregnant in the cold again

Laura hope you manage some sleep

Gosh the nausea I feel today is worse than the morning sickness (which im sure will hit soon)

Wow the girls numbers are on the rise, come on the boys :happydance:


----------



## LittleMrs

Fraggles, we went to town yesterday, it was -7 outside, we parked the car and walked through the multistorey, paid £1:50 for the 6 minutes it'd taken us to find a parking space and left, swearing that I will not leave the house again until february at the earliest. My maternity trousers are thin polyester and there is no way I am freezing my backside off in sub-zero temps. Poor beans to be born when it's so cold. Think the only trip mine will be making outside of these walls for first 3 months is grandma's and tescos.

What will everyone's dads be called by the babies? My mum will be nanny because that's what her mum was. My dad's dad was (ok- can't spell it, will do it phonetically) Tadqu, the welsh for grandad and my mum's dad was called grampy. Dad is really dragging his feet about a decision- even though he's ridiculously excited about the baby. So what will everyone else's babies be calling their dads?


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy we have a bit of a mixed bag with regards names for grandparents.

Phoebe calls my mum and dad - Grandma and grandad

Luke's mum and stepdad are known as granny and grandad France (they live in France now)

Luke's dad and stepmum are known as grandpa and Judith (or witch/dragon as we all call her)

Shes not very nice and very opinionated. In her eyes every mother CAN breastfeed if you can be bothered to and that formula feeding is a cheats option. Dummies are evil and should not be used. Had many an argument with her in Phoebe's first 2-3 months of life. According to her it was my fault that Phoebe is lactose intolerant because I formula fed her (she forgets that I pumped for 6 weeks till my milk dried up, and that breast milk contains whatever you eat) and that we gave her a dummy for an easy life. Stupid cow, all babies (in our area) are automatically given a dummy when they go into NICU for pain relief and to encourage the suck reflex. Phoebe got attached to hers for sleeping and we are still fighting with her to get rid of it. Almost did it a few months ago but the nasty teeth started popping through and she now uses it for comfort.


----------



## Fraggles

We use nan and grandad

-11 here yesterday and ive got to go out later. I hate none of my coats fitting. Thankfully I have lots of maternity clothes so I can wrap up quite well, just short on jumpers and jackets.


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies 5:30 am here and I am wide awake! DH make spaghetti last night and it was yummy but think I ate too much and that is why I cannot sleep. I was watching the news last night of all the snow in the uk it is pretty intense for what you are all used to over there. I won't mention the temperatures here in Canada though I do feel bad bringing a newborn home in what is our coldest moth of the year! 4 days till Christmas!


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies, just noticed on another thread that JaymeeBee is being induced today. Fingers crossed everything goes ok for her and bean. Another girl for the January Jellybeans.


----------



## sar35

Mom 2B said:


> Well ladies its now 330am here and ive only just gone to bed 3 hours ago after taking some benadryl and putting calamine lotion on my belly. I woke up because i was scratching my arms like crazy.....I think it has spread. I just put more lotion on and took the max dose of benadryl and im gonig to try to head back to bed now....wish me luck cuz i really need sleep.

sounds awful, hope you get some relief soon x



Jolene said:


> Laura, I hope it eases up soon. I couldn't imagine being itchy like that. You really have my sympathy.
> 
> It is so hot here, I don't know how I'm going to get through the hustle and bustle of Christmas. I've been sitting near the fan since 9am!

Oh wow wish it was warm here, its costing a fortune to heat this place day and night



Fraggles said:


> How warm is it Jolene, im freezing here :haha: I never want to be this pregnant in the cold again
> 
> Laura hope you manage some sleep
> 
> Gosh the nausea I feel today is worse than the morning sickness (which im sure will hit soon)
> 
> Wow the girls numbers are on the rise, come on the boys :happydance:

Hate to say it but i was feeling really sick before I had Joe! Maybe its a sign:happydance:



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies, just noticed on another thread that JaymeeBee is being induced today. Fingers crossed everything goes ok for her and bean. Another girl for the January Jellybeans.

Good luck JaymeeBee...................
We call OH mum and dad nanny and Gramps


----------



## Jolene

Well it's 30C (86F) which isn't the hottest it gets but I think this internal insulation is making it feel hotter. I would LOVE to have a white christmas but I don't function very well in the cold so don't think I could manage it. I usually love the summer!!!!


----------



## sar35

I was so hot in the summer we had here, i couldnt imagine being heavily pg in the heat, it must be awful not long now though!


----------



## Fraggles

I had my last baby in the October so had quite a bump last summer and must admit the heat was hard going.

I'm over being pregnant now, had enough of being sick baby you can come, I dont care about waiting until the new year now.


----------



## mum2be2011

Fraggles said:


> I had my last baby in the October so had quite a bump last summer and must admit the heat was hard going.

When in October was your last baby born? My little girl was born last October on the 16th. Couldnt agree with you more, the heat last summer was hard going. We went to France in the middle of there heatwave and I think I lived in the pool drinking fruit juice and water all day.


----------



## Mom 2B

Well ive managed to get some sleep. Stillwoke up every few hours but not from the ithing...just to roll over or go to the bathroom. So far im not itching this morning but it usually doesn't start up until I get busy. My LO even slept in today which was nice and I thought she would considering she did not have a nap yesterday.

OHs parents are Nanny and Poppy. My mom is Grandma and her BF is just Ted cuz they have not been together long. My dad and his GF are grandma and grandpa...they hae been together for 10 yrs.

4 days till Christmas and im still not ready...got a few thigs left to wrap but this bump makes it impossible to sit for too long and do it all in one sitting. OH isn't even done his shopping....he always waits until the last minute and complains about it every year and swears he will start early next year....ya right! LOL

Hope the induction goes well....another girl! wow these boys need to catch up. LOL

Hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## sar35

Come on the boys!


----------



## jojo-m

Has Lisa given her baby a name yet? can't wait to see pics I don't have her on my facebook. 

Fraggles its a bit warmer up our way today, only -1 so it feels much better than yesterday! 

I've palmed my LO off to his granny's today until 6pm, she is mad as a hatter and soooo annoying but he was driving me insane! think his behaviour been so much worse since not being going outside but its been too damn cold even for a 4 year old never mind our new babies! Been looking at the weather and it looks set to be much warmer next week, christmas day looks like its going to be sunny too, I hate sunny christmas days, feels very unfestive! bring back the snow anytime ;-)

Been to mothercare for some nursing bra's today (I wasn't waiting until between chrimbo and new year when I'm 38 weeks in the mad sales) and one was a 38C and the other 36DD which is wildly different! Glad I got the bra lady to check the fit! I would def have bought them too small! I only went up to 36B for my nursing bra's last time, woo hoo for my bigger boobs! x


----------



## hodbert

hey girls! Not had chance to read back so hope iv not missed too much. Just wanted to post and say hey. Am in hosp til thursday, boo, but everything is v sore so glad of the help. Baby Girl is now Holly Laura as of yesterday and is doing fantastic. Am struggling with the breastfeeding though and getting v lil sleep so its getting me down a bit. Am gonna talk to doc today as not happy b/f but feeling a lot of pressure to do it, so we'll see. :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Mom 2B

I bought my nursing bras back a few months. I bought the same size as when I was pg with my daughter and now i regret it. I bought the sports bra type this time which is so comfy...or was. I think im wider around now and they feel really snug and even a little tight some days. Wish i would have waited cuz im sure i need a bigger size but cant afford to get any new ones now.


----------



## Mom 2B

awee thats a beautiful name! Hope things work out with Bfing but if not dont worry to much about it...the most important thing is to make sure baby is fed. I went through hell with Bfing for the first few months of it with my daughter but i was determined not to give up. I did use formula for a while a few times but i was really stubborn and fought to keep bfing. I was so depressed because it didnt go as easily as i thought it would. And i feel like i missed out on my first few weeks with LO because i was to busy worrying about Bfing and not enough time spent just wathching her sleep and coo and all that fun stuff. i will be more relaxed about tit this tijme though....as long as baby is fed it doesn't matter how you feed them.

Best of luck Lisa. Cant wait to see pics of Holly Laura


----------



## jojo-m

lovely name Lisa! glad your both ok and be home soon! Breastfeeding is bloody hard for 2 weeks, if you can pesevere through that you would see a massive improvement but even though I'm very pro breast feeding I don't believe its so important to get really upset and anxious over, a happy mum means a happier baby and thats whats important! Get as much help as you can from midwife, healthvisitor, breast feeding support peers etc but if you need to formula feed don't beat yourself up over it! Be sure before you stop though because its pretty impossible to restart breastfeeding after you have stopped! (((hugs)))) x

Mom2be its a bit hard to guess what your boobs will do after you give birth anyway, and how much weight you will lose round your back and how much they will swell with milk, I barely had size difference once milk came in with DS, only the day it started and had a bra full of rocks were they big! I wouldn't worry until you have had baby, they might well turn out just fine! x


----------



## sar35

hodbert said:


> hey girls! Not had chance to read back so hope iv not missed too much. Just wanted to post and say hey. Am in hosp til thursday, boo, but everything is v sore so glad of the help. Baby Girl is now Holly Laura as of yesterday and is doing fantastic. Am struggling with the breastfeeding though and getting v lil sleep so its getting me down a bit. Am gonna talk to doc today as not happy b/f but feeling a lot of pressure to do it, so we'll see. :hugs: to everyone!

hey good to hear from you! loving your girls festive name too! I expressed or tried to for 2days as he was in SCBU but was really disheartened when i wasnt getting a lot of milk or anything! Im FF now and in hindsight of his tongue tie its prob the best decision all round and OH can help with the feeds, I was waiting for the negativitiy surrounding it but tbh I have had a lot of support, You gotta do what you gotta do :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Lisa, why are you in hospital for so long? I'm sure you just want to be home now!


----------



## hodbert

Jolene said:


> Lisa, why are you in hospital for so long? I'm sure you just want to be home now!

because i had a c-section and they keep u in for 4 days here. Wld love to be home now!


----------



## noja

Anyone else snowed/iced in and suffering TERRIBLY from cabin fever?!


----------



## mum2be2011

sar35 said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! Not had chance to read back so hope iv not missed too much. Just wanted to post and say hey. Am in hosp til thursday, boo, but everything is v sore so glad of the help. Baby Girl is now Holly Laura as of yesterday and is doing fantastic. Am struggling with the breastfeeding though and getting v lil sleep so its getting me down a bit. Am gonna talk to doc today as not happy b/f but feeling a lot of pressure to do it, so we'll see. :hugs: to everyone!
> 
> hey good to hear from you! loving your girls festive name too! I expressed or tried to for 2days as he was in SCBU but was really disheartened when i wasnt getting a lot of milk or anything! Im FF now and in hindsight of his tongue tie its prob the best decision all round and OH can help with the feeds, I was waiting for the negativitiy surrounding it but tbh I have had a lot of support, You gotta do what you gotta do :hugs:Click to expand...

Lisa - do what you feel comfortable with. Breast-feeding doesnt come easy and both you and Holly need to learn how to do it, it is hard work. As Jo says get as much help from the hospital staff as you can, dont feel disheartened or bad about it. There is alot of pressure to breast-feed but at the end of the day it has to come down to yours and Holly's happiness and what is best for you both. If you end up using formula its not the end of the world, Holly will do just fine on formula.

Sarah - When your baby is in NICU/SCBU it is hard to try and keep the supply of milk going, you did well. With Phoebe I had the luxury of having her with me for 2 days before she went to intensive care so my milk had a chance to come in. It is really hard trying to express the milk when you dont have your baby in front of you. I was advised to put a vest under Phoebe in the incubator or have her cuddle a toy and everytime I expressed to take the vest or toy with me (to smell) and a photo of her to help with the let down reflex. It wasnt the same as feeding her directly from me but it did help.

You should never feel bad if you are unable to breast-feed. I expressed whilst Luke fed her expressed milk from a bottle (Phoebe wouldnt latch after being in NICU) and we managed till she was 6 weeks then my milk dried up. The negativity you get from not breast-feeding is awful. I used to spend hours crying to Luke about not doing the best for her etc etc and it was his mum who turned round to me and said a happy mum = a happy baby, formula is just as good as breast-milk and not everyone can do it. It comes naturally to some and others struggle.

:hugs: to both of you, (Lisa and Sarah)


----------



## LittleMrs

Rachel, I wonder if the dragon is aware that research shows that using a dummy in the first months of life reduces the chances of cot death significantly. Just a little fact that you can share with her if she decides to get stuck in again once the next LO arrives (also, I'm
a fount of useless baby knowledge if you ever want to stump her totally- it'd be my pleasure). I believe my dad's mum was similarly opinionated when I was born and the breech has never really healed, you have my sympathy.


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs said:


> Rachel, I wonder if the dragon is aware that research shows that using a dummy in the first months of life reduces the chances of cot death significantly. Just a little fact that you can share with her if she decides to get stuck in again once the next LO arrives (also, I'm
> a fount of useless baby knowledge if you ever want to stump her totally- it'd be my pleasure). I believe my dad's mum was similarly opinionated when I was born and the breech has never really healed, you have my sympathy.

Oh I know Tracy, she wont listen to anything and she is always right. I even emailed her a link for a medical website on the lactose issue that clearly states that breast milk contains lactose, but she was having none of it. (she claimed that breast milk doesnt contain lactose)

I ignore her now plus we dont see her that often and when we do Lukes eldest brother is there. (Luke's eldest brother is very good at deflecting and changing the subject so the opportunity she used to have is no longer there). She sent us an email the other day about how bringing up children etc has changed and I wanted to print it off and rip it up in her face. She hasnt got a clue that she is so hurtful with her comments. My christmas present from her and Luke's dad last year was counselling. I had a nice long letter stating that im quiet, shy, lacks confidence etc... and that this affects my relationship with Lukes brothers and his family. She even had the nerve to say that I was affecting Phoebe and that al Lukes brothers are concerned that Phoebe will turn out like me. 2 of Luke's brothers read this letter and sent very strong worded texts and emails to her. The eldest brother turned round and said how close does she want us to be? sleeping together :haha: (I get on really well with his eldest brother, like bestmates.)


----------



## Mom 2B

jojo-m said:


> lovely name Lisa! glad your both ok and be home soon! Breastfeeding is bloody hard for 2 weeks, if you can pesevere through that you would see a massive improvement but even though I'm very pro breast feeding I don't believe its so important to get really upset and anxious over, a happy mum means a happier baby and thats whats important! Get as much help as you can from midwife, healthvisitor, breast feeding support peers etc but if you need to formula feed don't beat yourself up over it! Be sure before you stop though because its pretty impossible to restart breastfeeding after you have stopped! (((hugs)))) x
> 
> Mom2be its a bit hard to guess what your boobs will do after you give birth anyway, and how much weight you will lose round your back and how much they will swell with milk, I barely had size difference once milk came in with DS, only the day it started and had a bra full of rocks were they big! I wouldn't worry until you have had baby, they might well turn out just fine! x

im going to wait until baby is here and my milk comes in before i see if i need a new bra or not but for now its soo uncomfortabe wearing them cuz they are tight. Withmy Lo my size didnt change once my milk came in so they fit just right from about 7 months on until she was 14months and we stopped nursing. I just hope i lose some of the back fat quickly so they fit better....or maybe its because my bump it so big at the top....not sure but hope the bras fit better once baby is here....4 weeks today! or mayb e earlier if the pupps doesn't calm down.


----------



## Jolene

hodbert said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, why are you in hospital for so long? I'm sure you just want to be home now!
> 
> because i had a c-section and they keep u in for 4 days here. Wld love to be home now!Click to expand...

Oh I didn't realise you had a c-sec. How long did it take you to get up and move around?


----------



## smiffy85

For those of you on about bras check this out! I am usually a d cup but when mothercare measured me they put me in an f or g?!?!?!! Crazy times they look huge but if my boobs are gonna swell then all the better (I do have 1 boob a lot bigger than another tho and that may have affected it hehehe)! Jack was amazed at the size of the bras! They fit on my head :haha:

My parents are gonna be nannan (as was her mum to me) and gramps (as was his dad to me), Jack's parents are gonna be grandma and grandpa and then jacks grandparents will be Barbie and Gray as thats what Jack named them and what evryone calls them anyway lol!

It is so cold outside - nto been out all day and Jack has been bored on his first day off lol. Hes finally arranged to meet his freinds and has gone out for drinks this evening. 

I think the antibiotics are working but still needing paracetemol to enable me to swallow without grimacing everytime lol!

xxxx


----------



## blessed

Congratulations on baby Holly!! You'll be out of the hospital before you know it and home with baby... right on time for Christmas! :) 

I'm so nervous about breastfeeding also... I really hope it works out for you, if not, no worries, you must do whats best for you and baby, and thats a happy mommy!


----------



## Fraggles

Biggest tip I can give for BF is dont expect much milk in the first 2-3 days 3-4 if you've had a section. I was taught to hand express the colostrum and then used a syringe to suck it up off my nipples.


----------



## LittleMrs

Rachel- let me at her, I'll set the stupid woman right. My problem is knowing when to stop expressing myself (I'm quite quiet and shy when meeting new people - that or nerves make me gabble incessantly). I'd tell her if she wants to be involved at all then she butts out- if not then she's making a conscious decision not to be a part of your life. Ooooh, I'm so mad for you- how dare she? Dysfunctional psycho witch (not first choice of name to call her). If phoebe turns out like you then you've done a good job- you talk to all of us. Gggrrrrrr evil, venomous piece of ...... You're obviously a much better person than I am- I've nearly screamed at OHs step mum after she phoned up and convinced him that his dodgy knee was going to kill him and that a dodgy knee was what killed his dad (instead of the deep fat fryer she kept on constantly and the fact that she made him give up all exercise) - took me (and the dr) months to calm him down after that one, he was convinced he was going to drop dead. Women like those two that give step mums a bad name.


----------



## jms895

I bf for nearly a year if anyone wants any tips :) its soooo easy once you get past the first few weeks xx

Had a crap day girls gotta go growth scan in morning. fundal height not grown in 3 weeks. Now measuring 36 wks not 2 wks ahead.Wish me luck that placenta is ok xx


----------



## LittleMrs

Wishing lots of luck, jade. What will they do if LO not growing properly? Xxx


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> I'm not sure it's the birth I'm worried about- I mean, I am a little worried about it, I've never done it before. Think I'm more worried about coping with parenthood and the house being unsafe- just found that part of the window in the kitchen is coming away from the wall, the one in our room is letting in water and then there's the doors and the plaster in the house is rubbish and there's the condensation in the bedroom and the list goes on. I'm worried the house isn't fit for a baby and something will go wrong or they'll take the baby away because the house isn't good enough or I won't cope with going back to work or we're going to struggle with money or we'll be rubbish parents or my OH will leave it all to me. I just feel like there's so much to do but there's not enough time to do it but it's all so surreal that it doesn't matter anyway because there's never going to REALLY be a baby. Does that make any sense at all? Like I say, I've had way too much time to think
> about it now. Was it like that with your first?

Yes its a massive step isnt it and very overwhelming xxxx



Fraggles said:


> How warm is it Jolene, im freezing here :haha: I never want to be this pregnant in the cold again
> 
> Laura hope you manage some sleep
> 
> Gosh the nausea I feel today is worse than the morning sickness (which im sure will hit soon)
> 
> Wow the girls numbers are on the rise, come on the boys :happydance:

Cmon bouys let have ya!!!! 



lovealittle1 said:


> Hi ladies 5:30 am here and I am wide awake! DH make spaghetti last night and it was yummy but think I ate too much and that is why I cannot sleep. I was watching the news last night of all the snow in the uk it is pretty intense for what you are all used to over there. I won't mention the temperatures here in Canada though I do feel bad bringing a newborn home in what is our coldest moth of the year! 4 days till Christmas!


OMG 4 days!! So wonder which one of us will give birth Xmas day? You seen Channel; 4 listings for the One born at Xmas programmes? I love One born every minute :)



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies, just noticed on another thread that JaymeeBee is being induced today. Fingers crossed everything goes ok for her and bean. Another girl for the January Jellybeans.

Good luck Jaymee bee




hodbert said:


> hey girls! Not had chance to read back so hope iv not missed too much. Just wanted to post and say hey. Am in hosp til thursday, boo, but everything is v sore so glad of the help. Baby Girl is now Holly Laura as of yesterday and is doing fantastic. Am struggling with the breastfeeding though and getting v lil sleep so its getting me down a bit. Am gonna talk to doc today as not happy b/f but feeling a lot of pressure to do it, so we'll see. :hugs: to everyone!

Gorgeous name and lovely to hear from you! Ignore all the pressure hun, do what you feel is best xx



smiffy85 said:


> For those of you on about bras check this out! I am usually a d cup but when mothercare measured me they put me in an f or g?!?!?!! Crazy times they look huge but if my boobs are gonna swell then all the better (I do have 1 boob a lot bigger than another tho and that may have affected it hehehe)! Jack was amazed at the size of the bras! They fit on my head :haha:
> 
> My parents are gonna be nannan (as was her mum to me) and gramps (as was his dad to me), Jack's parents are gonna be grandma and grandpa and then jacks grandparents will be Barbie and Gray as thats what Jack named them and what evryone calls them anyway lol!
> 
> It is so cold outside - nto been out all day and Jack has been bored on his first day off lol. Hes finally arranged to meet his freinds and has gone out for drinks this evening.
> 
> I think the antibiotics are working but still needing paracetemol to enable me to swallow without grimacing everytime lol!
> 
> xxxx

I am an E usually, an F now and was a G when breastfeeding Caine the first few months then when my milk supply settled i was back to an F. Am ewxpecting the same again and using the same bras.



Fraggles said:


> Biggest tip I can give for BF is dont expect much milk in the first 2-3 days 3-4 if you've had a section. I was taught to hand express the colostrum and then used a syringe to suck it up off my nipples.

I expressed by hand for Caine in the hospital for the first few days as he wouldnt latch. The first 6 weeks were very hard with latching and growth spruts and sleep deprivation but am so glad perserveered and managed nearly a year :)


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> Wishing lots of luck, jade. What will they do if LO not growing properly? Xxx

They will check his size and the performance and blood flow of placenta etc. Worst case scenario induce me this week but only if placenta not performing :(

Fingers crossed! 

Hows you chuck? x


----------



## sar35

good luck Jade x


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs said:


> Rachel- let me at her, I'll set the stupid woman right. My problem is knowing when to stop expressing myself (I'm quite quiet and shy when meeting new people - that or nerves make me gabble incessantly). I'd tell her if she wants to be involved at all then she butts out- if not then she's making a conscious decision not to be a part of your life. Ooooh, I'm so mad for you- how dare she? Dysfunctional psycho witch (not first choice of name to call her). If phoebe turns out like you then you've done a good job- you talk to all of us. Gggrrrrrr evil, venomous piece of ...... You're obviously a much better person than I am- I've nearly screamed at OHs step mum after she phoned up and convinced him that his dodgy knee was going to kill him and that a dodgy knee was what killed his dad (instead of the deep fat fryer she kept on constantly and the fact that she made him give up all exercise) - took me (and the dr) months to calm him down after that one, he was convinced he was going to drop dead. Women like those two that give step mums a bad name.

What is it about step mothers? grrrr. Luke's stepdad is the nicest bloke you could ever meet, he is so gentle, kind, approachable. Its unbelievable. He has been there for me and Luke through are roughest times and the best part is he doesnt take sides and he doesnt judge. He sits there, listens and then makes suggestions or asks questions. He never tells us what to do. The year before we conceived Phoebe we almost split up and it was Luke's stepdad that made us realise how stupid we both were being. Luke's Mum (My MIL to be) is just the same. They are both really supportive and you couldnt ask for better in-laws. I love them to bits and just wish my parents were as approachable and supportive.

We had 3 m/c's before we had Phoebe and Luke's mum, stepdad and older brothers got us through it. When we go into labour with this little lady Luke's oldest brother is first contact and childminder for Phoebe (despite being 3 hours away) and Luke's mum will be on the next flight available from France to help us out and take over from Toby, so he can go back to Swindon. Luke's stepdad will follow on over a few days later in the car to come and see us and also help out.

Tracy - cant believe she said that, its awful. How can a dodgy knee do that :(


----------



## LittleMrs

Jade, I'm good. My temper is not great- frayed around the edges to say the least but it's all just very surreal- I don't really believe it's going to happen and that there's going to be a baby. 

Rachel- apparently OHs dad had a bike accident that could've caused a clot that caused a heart attack several yrs later. Still not a hereditary problem but she went on and on about how he'd always had a problem with his knee and it killed him. Basically, she lied. A lot. Not the first time. We don't talk to her now.


----------



## naomicourt

Lovely name and gorgeous little girl Lisa, you must be so proud. As for breast feeding, my milk didn't come in for three days after my c-section. so don't give up if you would like to breast feed but, obviously its what you feel comfortable with and make sure nobody puts pressure on you, as formula is brilliant and full of every vitamin and mineral they need. x

I hope the itching stops soon Laura, you poor thing. :( x

Hugs to everyone with nasty step mum in-laws! I think I would seriously have to say something to get them to back off!! xxx

Good luck with the growth scan Jade. Hopefully it's just because he is so low down that you are measuring small for dates. x

Well it's a full moon tonight!! Is anybody getting any twinges yet?? 

I think baby is back down in my pelvis now, as I am feeling pressure down there again today. I have had a few braxtons but they haven't progressed to anything else. :(
I bet I will end up going over which is so annoying but, at least I know I have a maximum of two weeks left now! Can't wait. :D


----------



## millward329

All the best for tomorrow Jade, lets hope :baby: is just hiding low down because it's near the end now.

Rachael, I'm glad you don't have to see the nasty lady too often and would seriously consider putting in some boundaries and let her know the consequences if she doesn't keep her opinions to herself :hugs: Try not to take too much notice she is obviously unhappy and bitter in life.

Has the full moon had any affect Naomi?

Lisa just to reiterate what everyone else on here has said, its really up to you what you feel would be best for you and little Holly. I don't think formula is going to harm her in any way. Chin up chuck :flower:

I'm off home on the boat tomorrow so getting all exciting now.


----------



## Mom 2B

jms895 said:


> I bf for nearly a year if anyone wants any tips :) its soooo easy once you get past the first few weeks xx
> 
> Had a crap day girls gotta go growth scan in morning. fundal height not grown in 3 weeks. Now measuring 36 wks not 2 wks ahead.Wish me luck that placenta is ok xx

Hope all goes well with the scan. My next growth scanis the 29th and I can't wait. I really wanna know if bubs is growing or not. I jsut wanna know what to expect.
Good luck adn sending big fat baby dust your way!!!!!


----------



## millward329

Think we posted at the same time Naomi....hope bubs gets a move on for you but kind of want you to come in January as you started the thread!


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm having BH but only over one half of bump- weird as. One half is solid the other half isn't. How freaky is that?


----------



## abstersmum

Hope little one is growing jade
Where is home susie


----------



## iprettii

I have my 35 week appointment on Thursday and I'm wondering what to expect. Will it just be like my last 2 appointments where they check my blood pressure and weight, listen to the heartbeat then measure my tummy? or will they do more this time around.


----------



## millward329

Usually just the same Ipretii .... 

Joanna, home is on the Isle of Man but I'll be back when the LO is a few weeks old


----------



## abstersmum

Just wanted to check it wasn't outside uk as your my text buddy x


----------



## millward329

No worries Joanna, I'll keep my phone on. It does cost roaming charges because although it is part of the British Isles it isn't UK. They don't have the regular networks there. Think it will only cost you 12p to text, I won't be offended if you want someone cheaper!


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, thansk for your replies. I was never like I have to breastfeed and super keen on it, I was bottle fed and so was open to whatever. I just sadi i would try b/f and see how it went. However I do feel immense pressure from people that it is what 'should' be done and if you choose not to without good reason you are a bad person. I am still waiting to speak to doctor but the way I feel right now I would be happy never to do it again. We'll see. Apart from that Holly is amazing. Although we were told yday she is high-risk for jaundice due to dehydration as she is not taking much milk when b/f, she is being supplemented with formula and has been retested today so waiting on results.



Jolene said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, why are you in hospital for so long? I'm sure you just want to be home now!
> 
> because i had a c-section and they keep u in for 4 days here. Wld love to be home now!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't realise you had a c-sec. How long did it take you to get up and move around?Click to expand...

Hey Jolene, I went in for an induction but ended up with c-sec after 40 hours as she couldnt get down birth canal. After surgery, they had me stand for 5 mins the same day of surgery and then they removed cathetar (sp?) and had me walk to loo and pee the yday and then go for a short walk in afternoon. Today they want me to walk around 4 times, so far have done twice. It hurts first thing as I've been laid for a while but the more I get up and move the easier it is. I'm not gonna lie though, its pretty goddam painful, I'm just trying to get moving as much as I can as wanna go home tomorrow if I can rather than Thursday!

Will try and get birth story typed up as soon as I can but its unbelieveable how fast the days go - its non stop at the moment!


----------



## Mom 2B

iprettii said:


> I have my 35 week appointment on Thursday and I'm wondering what to expect. Will it just be like my last 2 appointments where they check my blood pressure and weight, listen to the heartbeat then measure my tummy? or will they do more this time around.

if you have not had the group b strep test done yet they will do that at your apptment, if they do it there. Other than that im pretty sure its just a normal apptment like last time. Here around your 36-37 week appt they start checking for dialation so they might check for that but not sure.

good luck!


----------



## blessed

my doctor has yet to check me for dilation :wacko:


----------



## iprettii

blessed said:


> my doctor has yet to check me for dilation :wacko:

that's kind of where I was going with my question, so thanks. I'm sure they won't check me for dilation as well because my doctor seems to do things differently, like I've only had ONE scan and he's NEVER told me what my babies estimated weight is.. So now I like to ask others what they've had done at there appointments because I truly feel like i'm missing out on vital info


----------



## blessed

totally understand! I don't get any of that information as well.... they did do the group B strep test at my 35 weeks appointment... so that will probably be the only different thing. My next appointment I'm going to ask if baby is engaged or dropping at all... he should be able to tell me THAT at least no?? :dohh: ugh, doctors...


----------



## iprettii

@ Blessed... tell me about it. also are your appointments now weekly?


----------



## Mom 2B

uaually here you only get one scan at 20 weeks. unless they need to date your pregnancy then they do an early one. you only get growth scans if your measuring small or big....so its not that common around here either. Just thought that might make you feel a little better.


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies - had quite a busy day today and am now thankful to be sitting here on my bum!

Lisa - Holly is a beautiful name. Don't stress yourself out about breastfeeding - just do what is right for you and Holly.

Same here only one scan at 20 weeks. Not sure if dr will check for dialation but I am hoping not actually. Anyone else prefer to not be checked?

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## blessed

iprettii said:


> @ Blessed... tell me about it. also are your appointments now weekly?

Yup, I was weekly until my last appointment, now I have to go twice a week because my amnio fluids are low :( so now I practically live at the doctor's... so I need to come up with a list of questions for the man!


----------



## iprettii

Mom 2B said:


> uaually here you only get one scan at 20 weeks. unless they need to date your pregnancy then they do an early one. you only get growth scans if your measuring small or big....so its not that common around here either. Just thought that might make you feel a little better.

Well my DR in NY they do 3 ultrasounds, but because I'm staying in GA throughout my pregnancy I found it strange when my GA doctor said I only get one. Then for work (i'm a flight attendant) I'm doing "light duty" a.k.a something other than flying for pregnant flight attendants. And there are 4 other pregnant women who aren't high risk in the office and they've gotten more than one ultrasound.

But the ultrasound at this point is the least of my concern, it's moreso the lack of information I am being told.. And being that this is my first child I don't truly know what to ask, until I hear from others about what they've asked or been told.


----------



## Jolene

ipretti, my doc can only tell me baby's weight because he does a scan at every appointment but I pay a fortune at every appointment so you could go private for that extra info??? I haven't had any internal checks at all. I didn't have the strep b test or gtt test but when I asked my doc about them he said that he only offers them if he sees a reason (eg. I was overweight, had protein in urine, my family history and details from my prev pregnancy, etc) so perhaps your does the same?

Ladies, it's my turn to complain :( I was in so much pain yesterday. Mainly in my butt, lol, but seriously my coccyx(tailbone) felt bruised. I couldn't walk, lie down, roll over or anything. I also had pain to the front around my pubic bones but it wasn't as bad as the pain I had at the back. It's feeling a bit better now but I seem to get it at odd times during the day too :( Did anyone else experience this sort of pain? If this is what I'm in for for the next 12 days then I think baby can come now as I am 37 weeks today.


----------



## LittleMrs

Jolene I have had a lot of pain with my coccyx too. Think it's something to do with it tilting backwards in preparation for birth as with most hip pain around that area. Could be that baby is pressing on the bones around there as it engages. X


----------



## smiffy85

Morning!

I keep expecting things to be checked at my appointments too but ntohing ever is. Feels like you have to ask for info that should be just given to you like baby engaging, estimated weight of him etc., Then I feel like I am being a pain to them. Lol. I can remember near the beginning ar 1 of my appts that I thought they would listen in for the heartbeat but I was told it wasn't routine any more as sometimes they couldn't find it and it freaked some ladies out! I requested to listen to it and she had to go fetch the device from her car!!! Lol!

B/f ing is worrying me too as my boobs don't seem to have done anything at all during this pregnancy. Has the odd droplet from them but to be honest if they stay the same when bean is born he is gonna be mightily disappointed!! Gonna try it and see what happens and I don't doubt I wil feel crap if it doesn't work out but like you've all said I would rather be a happy mummy than a stressy one. My friend managed for 5 weeks but her little man kept falling asleep on her as soon as he latched on and so wasn't taking any milk. Then when she put him down, within 2 mins he was crying cos he was hungry so she decided to move to expressing and formula as they weren't getting anywhere! She said it was the best decision she has made so far and her little one is much happier and sleeps better now.

Well its snowed here but not much and is starting again now but its not too heavy. Seems very fine stuff! I was starting to think how weird it was that the middle part of the country was totally fine and the rest was is in chaos lol.

Has anyone else started to get the feeling that their little one is gonna come anytime now?!? I have! So much so that I felt I needed to do some topiary in the lady garden last night and O MY GOODNESS what a chore that was. I couldn't see under the bump in the bath, couldn't hold it up a little out of the way (lol that has been the method that worked mostly up to now) and so i ended up looking in the mirror standing up to try and jall that just to give it all a trim! Its madness lol! I can still just about manage lower legs but even that is getting tricky now! I've even got so paranois my waters are gonna break that I've bought those maternity mats from boots and have already got one under the sheets hehehe. Just in case!!

Hope those of you having painful times get some comfort today, somehow. Even if its just with a nice cup of tea and a choccy biscuit on the sofa watching festive films hehe! I'm gonna make some coconut ice and peppermint creams today me thinks. Jack has a few jobs to do which i think involves one of my christmas presents hehehe! He has to pick it up from a shop in town! Exciting times!!!

What is everyone up to today?? xxxx


----------



## lauren-kate

smiffy85 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I keep expecting things to be checked at my appointments too but ntohing ever is. Feels like you have to ask for info that should be just given to you like baby engaging, estimated weight of him etc., Then I feel like I am being a pain to them. Lol. I can remember near the beginning ar 1 of my appts that I thought they would listen in for the heartbeat but I was told it wasn't routine any more as sometimes they couldn't find it and it freaked some ladies out! I requested to listen to it and she had to go fetch the device from her car!!! Lol!
> 
> B/f ing is worrying me too as my boobs don't seem to have done anything at all during this pregnancy. Has the odd droplet from them but to be honest if they stay the same when bean is born he is gonna be mightily disappointed!! Gonna try it and see what happens and I don't doubt I wil feel crap if it doesn't work out but like you've all said I would rather be a happy mummy than a stressy one. My friend managed for 5 weeks but her *little man kept falling asleep on her as soon as he latched on and so wasn't taking any milk*. Then when she put him down, within 2 mins he was crying cos he was hungry so she decided to move to expressing and formula as they weren't getting anywhere! She said it was the best decision she has made so far and her little one is much happier and sleeps better now.
> 
> Well its snowed here but not much and is starting again now but its not too heavy. Seems very fine stuff! I was starting to think how weird it was that the middle part of the country was totally fine and the rest was is in chaos lol.
> 
> Has anyone else started to get the feeling that their little one is gonna come anytime now?!? I have! So much so that I felt I needed to do some topiary in the lady garden last night and O MY GOODNESS what a chore that was. I couldn't see under the bump in the bath, couldn't hold it up a little out of the way (lol that has been the method that worked mostly up to now) and so i ended up looking in the mirror standing up to try and jall that just to give it all a trim! Its madness lol! I can still just about manage lower legs but even that is getting tricky now! I've even got so paranois my waters are gonna break that I've bought those maternity mats from boots and have already got one under the sheets hehehe. Just in case!!
> 
> Hope those of you having painful times get some comfort today, somehow. Even if its just with a nice cup of tea and a choccy biscuit on the sofa watching festive films hehe! I'm gonna make some coconut ice and peppermint creams today me thinks. Jack has a few jobs to do which i think involves one of my christmas presents hehehe! He has to pick it up from a shop in town! Exciting times!!!
> 
> What is everyone up to today?? xxxx

This is exactly how Ryan was. We used to try stripping him off, rubbing him all over, tickling his feet, allsorts, and he just would not wake up. I also had to move onto expressing, but it wasn't too bad. 

I feel the same about my midwife too, it doesn't seem that she volunteers a lot of information freely. I asked about baby's position at the last appointment as baby always seems to be around the same place.. I was just curious, but midwife said that she couldn't tell me until next appointment? Even though I explained where I thought baby was, and all she had to do was say yes or no.


----------



## Fraggles

Morning ladies

Im a big believer in BF so happy to offer any advise I can. I would say dont worry about nothing happening before birth to boobs or straight after. My last baby lost 13% of his body weight while we waited milk coming in and he's doing fine now and if BF isnt for you then its much better a happy healthy baby and mummy than being upset over everything. My boobs didnt change in size fullness properly until my milk came in last time so im not expecting any change yet (they have shrunk if anything). The BF section here can have loads of fab tips and tricks to try. Im off to get some more fenugreek in and will be upping my water intake and oat intake.

I too have noticed a lack of info giving by midwives here, although mines great at being late for appointments, my hospital are great for info though. Must admit I need a moan about the notes we have here, all mine says when I see the mw is feels well (why write something thats a load of rubbish???) :wacko:
Isn't it strange how the info and scans given vary from country to country. I know I should of only had 2 scans but due to problems i've now had 10 scans.

Had lots of pains last night like my pelvis was busting open, baby isn't engaged though :shrug: Willing this baby along but dont want him until after weekend now as I dont want to be in hospital Christmas day :rofl:

So who's going to be the next one to pop then :haha:


----------



## abstersmum

Smiffy I had the same feeling last night but only managed my legs that took me long enough. I told my oh he has to do it before I go into labour, I also still need to pack my bag so that may be the job for today


----------



## millward329

No snow here, Lancaster seems to be the place to be BUT we did have an EARTHQUAKE measuring 3.6 on the scale. I slept through it though! Must get dressed and finish hoovering the house and putting things in the car for travelling. Next time I enter my house it will be with the little bean :happydance: Think he is trying to engage some more as getting twinges on pubic bone and think bump may be dropping slightly.

Jolene sorry you had it tough yesterday - it's horrid when you can't get comfortable. Sending comfy dust your way (in exhange for some SA heat!) Just a little will do for us :winkwink:

With MW care I think they are quite good in Lancaster before bean arrives but they do tend to chuck you out of the hospital quite soon after birth. Will have to see what they are like in the Isle of Man. Oh and definately not up for any internal checking before labour thanks medical people :blush:


----------



## LittleMrs

My baby doesn't appear to be moving properly. She's been really active for days but I've been awake on and off since 6am till now and there's not been much string movement. I've been laid on my left side for 24 mins and only had about 5 small swishes and even those aren't definite. OH says 'you panic about anything, you do.' er.... MY BABY ISNT MOVING!!! It's hardly nothing!!!! What a ....
Any suggestions about what I can do to get her up and about? Had a couple of little prods while I've been typing so I know she's still alive, which is the main thing. 

Smiffy, I've had one of those maternity sheet things underneath the sheet for weeks, just in case- upped it to two last night coz it's getting so close now and our mattress was expensive. Gonna go and buy a waterproof sheet from dunelm mill in a bit- if LO decides to stop giving me a panic attack and wake up.


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs said:


> My baby doesn't appear to be moving properly. She's been really active for days but I've been awake on and off since 6am till now and there's not been much string movement. I've been laid on my left side for 24 mins and only had about 5 small swishes and even those aren't definite. OH says 'you panic about anything, you do.' er.... MY BABY ISNT MOVING!!! It's hardly nothing!!!! What a ....
> Any suggestions about what I can do to get her up and about? Had a couple of little prods while I've been typing so I know she's still alive, which is the main thing.

Tracy - with regards to babies movement have you tried a cold drink? Sounds crazy in this weather but it is what the midwife will suggest if you call her. Have a drink of something cold and then lie on your side for a bit, your little lady should give you a kick or two. As you get to the end of your pregnancy babies movement does reduce but you should still have 10 movements/kicks a day.


----------



## mum2be2011

Leanne - we have a huge plastic sheet that my dad got from work last year (he works for a window blind manufacturer) when I was pregnant with Phoebe. Will be getting Luke to get it out later and put it under the bed. Our bed was expensive and Luke will kill me if my waters go on the bed and its not covered.


----------



## LittleMrs

Ok, have just had a hot drink so will wait a little while. Had a few swishes and kicks but not up to her usual standard but at least I know she's still alive. It's just such a radical difference from her normal behaviour, although a couple of weeks ago she was fairly placid and I panicked when she suddenly became a very active baby and now I'm
panicking again. Oh dear, not sure if I'm cut out for this parenting thing, I panic too much.


----------



## Jolene

Tracey, that's exactly how I felt on Sunday morning. I feel I know her 'routine' and when she decided to take it easy that day I was a wreck. Well she made up for it later that day and for the next few days too. I told DH after that I won't complain about her movements again. She can kick me in the ribs all she wants, lol.

Isn't it uncomfortable sleeping with plastic under your sheet?


----------



## abstersmum

I worry all the time about movements but then she gets going again I found a bath helps, my mum said she only felt me move 5 times in her whole pregnancy she said no one bothered about movements back then


----------



## mum2be2011

Jolene said:


> Tracey, that's exactly how I felt on Sunday morning. I feel I know her 'routine' and when she decided to take it easy that day I was a wreck. Well she made up for it later that day and for the next few days too. I told DH after that I won't complain about her movements again. She can kick me in the ribs all she wants, lol.
> 
> Isn't it uncomfortable sleeping with plastic under your sheet?

lol, if we werent heavily pregnant then yeah probably. Comfortable sleeping went out of the window weeks ago :haha: The sheet we have is a bit like the ones they use on the maternity wards but slightly thicker. We dont have the bedsheet directly on it as it just slides everywhere and I spend half my time remaking the bed as the corners have popped off. We put the plastic sheet directly on the mattress and then our fluffy/fleecy mattress protector over the top and then the sheet. After a couple of nights you forget its there.


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm going to go and buy a waterproof mattress protector so I expect it'll probably have some kind of padding to prevent it from being too uncomfortable. 
Not had many more movements but had one big boot when I prodded her so she's still there - I'm going to keep checking throughout the day - I've got a midwife's appointment in the morning anyway. Her most active times are in the evening and early morning but I slept through the early morning when she usually moves around lots.


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs said:


> Oh dear, not sure if I'm cut out for this parenting thing, I panic too much.

Tracy once you become a parent all you do is panic, you will be a fantastic mum. There is no such thing as panicking too much when you are pregnant. You know your baby, and her routine and as soon as she does something different its normal to panic. This baby is my 2nd and if she isnt as active one day then im worrying like mad, (even though I know its normal at this point in pregnancy) I go to the extreme of thinking she has died in there and do everything I can to annoy her just to get a kick or movement from her. Its an awful feeling, but there is nothing like getting that kick to say ''its ok mum, im ok in here. :hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

Dont know if you already know about this or if it is something you are interested in but do any of you remember a series called one born every minute? 

The first series was on channel 4 early last year and then repeated again early this year. They are doing a christmas special called 'one born at christmas' its 6 episodes shown over xmas eve and xmas day. https://www.channel4.com/programmes/one-born-at-christmas

Then the 2nd series of one born every minute starts on channel 4 on the 10th Jan. https://www.channel4.com/programmes/one-born-every-minute

I loved watching this show and although it is very graphic you can pick up some helpful tips from the midwives whilst they are delivering the baby etc. I found it sunk in more watching it happen on tv and a midwife talking about it as it was going on more than reading it or being told at an appointment.


----------



## LittleMrs

mum2be2011 said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, not sure if I'm cut out for this parenting thing, I panic too much.
> 
> Tracy once you become a parent all you do is panic, you will be a fantastic mum. There is no such thing as panicking too much when you are pregnant. You know your baby, and her routine and as soon as she does something different its normal to panic. This baby is my 2nd and if she isnt as active one day then im worrying like mad, (even though I know its normal at this point in pregnancy) I go to the extreme of thinking she has died in there and do everything I can to annoy her just to get a kick or movement from her. Its an awful feeling, but there is nothing like getting that kick to say ''its ok mum, im ok in here. :hugs:Click to expand...

Know exactly what you mean - prodded my stomach a few times to get a response. She's still being very quiet but now I'm having braxton hicks. I'm just worried I won't know when it's labour - at least not at first.


----------



## LittleMrs

She's back! I had a very small glass of cola coz another mum told me she'd been told to have a cold can of coke so the baby would move for her scan. LO now has hiccups. Never been so happy to get kicked in the ribs. Feeling quite tearful with happiness.


----------



## Mom 2B

Little Mrs....glad baby is moving around for you now. Fizzy drinks are always the first thing i try to get my baby moving adn it seems to work quite well.

I was up in the middle of the night scratching again...so annoying. It was my arms again not my belly which was kinda a good thing. I dont wanna scratch my belly and make more stretch marks adn when my belly itches its crazy bad and wont stop. My arms still itch like crazy but im not worried about stretch marks there! LOL

LO and I are off to get hair cuts today and visit my SIL. A friend of hers is giving me some baby clothes so im pretty excited tosee them and get them washed up. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies 

My baby has been much quieter the past few days too. I don't like it but have put it down to this late stage of pregnancy. As for the lady garden I am still going for my waxes to maintain the forest! Even though I can't see what my esticician does anymore! I should really put something under my bedsheet too as I wouldn't want to soil our mattress if my waters went in the night. Will have to give it some thought - thanks for the idea ladies. Hope everyone is As good as can be xxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

lovealittle - i noticed your bump buddies with Jaymeebee. Have you heard anything from her? How did the induction go yesterday, is baby on the way?


----------



## naomicourt

My belly feels so sore today. :( I don't know why. My ceaser scar feels really tender too, maybe it's all the stretching! 

Has anybody else got really soft stools?? Is it really a sign that labor is close? As I have been getting loads the last few days!


----------



## sar35

my scar is hurting today too, im not feeling too well but not sure why... i hope its not infected
Naomi i believe the soft stools are a good sign I read somewhere about your body having a clearout before labour


----------



## lovealittle1

mum2be2011 said:


> lovealittle - i noticed your bump buddies with Jaymeebee. Have you heard anything from her? How did the induction go yesterday, is baby on the way?

We are bump buddies but only on here we never exchanged mobile numbers unfortunately I have not heard anything. :shrug:


----------



## mum2be2011

lovealittle1 said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> lovealittle - i noticed your bump buddies with Jaymeebee. Have you heard anything from her? How did the induction go yesterday, is baby on the way?
> 
> We are bump buddies but only on here we never exchanged mobile numbers unfortunately I have not heard anything. :shrug:Click to expand...

ah ok, no probs. Just wondered if everything was ok with her and baby.


----------



## naomicourt

sar35 said:


> my scar is hurting today too, im not feeling too well but not sure why... i hope its not infected
> Naomi i believe the soft stools are a good sign I read somewhere about your body having a clearout before labour

I really hope so! I am soooo ready now!


----------



## blessed

naomicourt said:


> My belly feels so sore today. :( I don't know why. My ceaser scar feels really tender too, maybe it's all the stretching!
> 
> Has anybody else got really soft stools?? Is it really a sign that labor is close? As I have been getting loads the last few days!

I've had soft stools for the past 2 days :wacko: I'm so tired of wiping my butt... LOL.. its not the easiest thing to do anymore :haha:

Plus my hips feel really lose... like somebody needs to tighten the screws or something... its so weird!


----------



## LittleMrs

Blessed - both signs that things are startng to happen. 

I've bought a waterproof cotton mattress protector from Dunelm Mill - says it's 100% waterproof so hopefully I can stop panicking about ruining the mattress when/if my waters go in bed.

Am going to start cooking shortly: we bought loads of food to cook and freeze and, although I can't really be bothered, I'm afraid it'll start to go off if I don't start cooking it soon - today soon.


----------



## blessed

Yikes! I haven't finished packing my bag..... plus my c-section is not for another 9 days (yes, the countdown is official!) I hope I can make it......


----------



## lovealittle1

naomicourt said:


> My belly feels so sore today. :( I don't know why. My ceaser scar feels really tender too, maybe it's all the stretching!
> 
> Has anybody else got really soft stools?? Is it really a sign that labor is close? As I have been getting loads the last few days!

Yea I have had soft ones for about a week now!


----------



## LittleMrs

blessed said:


> Yikes! I haven't finished packing my bag..... plus my c-section is not for another 9 days (yes, the countdown is official!) I hope I can make it......

Legs crossed - now it's passed 37 weeks it could be any time. Will it be a problem if you go into labour naturally? I know you said your c-section was because of a medical condition. 


I've put a chicken casserole in the slow cooker and now I'm starting on chicken hotpot now. Then I've got shepherd's pie, spag bol, lasagne and chilli. Though I forgot kidney beans so I think the chilli will need to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## blessed

LittleMrs said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Yikes! I haven't finished packing my bag..... plus my c-section is not for another 9 days (yes, the countdown is official!) I hope I can make it......
> 
> Legs crossed - now it's passed 37 weeks it could be any time. Will it be a problem if you go into labour naturally? I know you said your c-section was because of a medical condition.
> 
> 
> I've put a chicken casserole in the slow cooker and now I'm starting on chicken hotpot now. Then I've got shepherd's pie, spag bol, lasagne and chilli. Though I forgot kidney beans so I think the chilli will need to wait until tomorrow.Click to expand...

As long as I realize that I'm in labour and rush to the hospital it won't be a problem I was told.... if it progresses quickly it could be a problem as it makes the c-section more difficult :shrug: Apparently baby too far down makes things hard... so I'm really praying I can tighten the screws in my hips! LOL they feel like they're going to pop out of place!


----------



## LittleMrs

blessed said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Yikes! I haven't finished packing my bag..... plus my c-section is not for another 9 days (yes, the countdown is official!) I hope I can make it......
> 
> Legs crossed - now it's passed 37 weeks it could be any time. Will it be a problem if you go into labour naturally? I know you said your c-section was because of a medical condition.
> 
> 
> I've put a chicken casserole in the slow cooker and now I'm starting on chicken hotpot now. Then I've got shepherd's pie, spag bol, lasagne and chilli. Though I forgot kidney beans so I think the chilli will need to wait until tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> As long as I realize that I'm in labour and rush to the hospital it won't be a problem I was told.... if it progresses quickly it could be a problem as it makes the c-section more difficult :shrug: Apparently baby too far down makes things hard... so I'm really praying I can tighten the screws in my hips! LOL they feel like they're going to pop out of place!Click to expand...

Make sure you take care. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for the next 9 days then.


----------



## jms895

smiffy85 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I keep expecting things to be checked at my appointments too but ntohing ever is. Feels like you have to ask for info that should be just given to you like baby engaging, estimated weight of him etc., Then I feel like I am being a pain to them. Lol. I can remember near the beginning ar 1 of my appts that I thought they would listen in for the heartbeat but I was told it wasn't routine any more as sometimes they couldn't find it and it freaked some ladies out! I requested to listen to it and she had to go fetch the device from her car!!! Lol!
> 
> B/f ing is worrying me too as my boobs don't seem to have done anything at all during this pregnancy. Has the odd droplet from them but to be honest if they stay the same when bean is born he is gonna be mightily disappointed!! Gonna try it and see what happens and I don't doubt I wil feel crap if it doesn't work out but like you've all said I would rather be a happy mummy than a stressy one. My friend managed for 5 weeks but her little man kept falling asleep on her as soon as he latched on and so wasn't taking any milk. Then when she put him down, within 2 mins he was crying cos he was hungry so she decided to move to expressing and formula as they weren't getting anywhere! She said it was the best decision she has made so far and her little one is much happier and sleeps better now.
> 
> Well its snowed here but not much and is starting again now but its not too heavy. Seems very fine stuff! I was starting to think how weird it was that the middle part of the country was totally fine and the rest was is in chaos lol.
> 
> Has anyone else started to get the feeling that their little one is gonna come anytime now?!? I have! So much so that I felt I needed to do some topiary in the lady garden last night and O MY GOODNESS what a chore that was. I couldn't see under the bump in the bath, couldn't hold it up a little out of the way (lol that has been the method that worked mostly up to now) and so i ended up looking in the mirror standing up to try and jall that just to give it all a trim! Its madness lol! I can still just about manage lower legs but even that is getting tricky now! I've even got so paranois my waters are gonna break that I've bought those maternity mats from boots and have already got one under the sheets hehehe. Just in case!!
> 
> Hope those of you having painful times get some comfort today, somehow. Even if its just with a nice cup of tea and a choccy biscuit on the sofa watching festive films hehe! I'm gonna make some coconut ice and peppermint creams today me thinks. Jack has a few jobs to do which i think involves one of my christmas presents hehehe! He has to pick it up from a shop in town! Exciting times!!!
> 
> What is everyone up to today?? xxxx

Hey hun dont worry I didnt get any milk until Caine was born and then I had to hand express colustrum to syringe to him. Withing a month or 2 I was exploding with it and producing like 10oz :rofl: I think I am going to donate to special baby care this time if successful again :)



Jolene said:


> ipretti, my doc can only tell me baby's weight because he does a scan at every appointment but I pay a fortune at every appointment so you could go private for that extra info??? I haven't had any internal checks at all. I didn't have the strep b test or gtt test but when I asked my doc about them he said that he only offers them if he sees a reason (eg. I was overweight, had protein in urine, my family history and details from my prev pregnancy, etc) so perhaps your does the same?
> 
> Ladies, it's my turn to complain :( I was in so much pain yesterday. Mainly in my butt, lol, but seriously my coccyx(tailbone) felt bruised. I couldn't walk, lie down, roll over or anything. I also had pain to the front around my pubic bones but it wasn't as bad as the pain I had at the back. It's feeling a bit better now but I seem to get it at odd times during the day too :( Did anyone else experience this sort of pain? If this is what I'm in for for the next 12 days then I think baby can come now as I am 37 weeks today.


:hugs: hope the pain eases up soon hun xx



LittleMrs said:


> My baby doesn't appear to be moving properly. She's been really active for days but I've been awake on and off since 6am till now and there's not been much string movement. I've been laid on my left side for 24 mins and only had about 5 small swishes and even those aren't definite. OH says 'you panic about anything, you do.' er.... MY BABY ISNT MOVING!!! It's hardly nothing!!!! What a ....
> Any suggestions about what I can do to get her up and about? Had a couple of little prods while I've been typing so I know she's still alive, which is the main thing.
> 
> Smiffy, I've had one of those maternity sheet things underneath the sheet for weeks, just in case- upped it to two last night coz it's getting so close now and our mattress was expensive. Gonna go and buy a waterproof sheet from dunelm mill in a bit- if LO decides to stop giving me a panic attack and wake up.




LittleMrs said:


> She's back! I had a very small glass of cola coz another mum told me she'd been told to have a cold can of coke so the baby would move for her scan. LO now has hiccups. Never been so happy to get kicked in the ribs. Feeling quite tearful with happiness.

So glad to hear all is ok hun! And happy 38 weeks to me and you tomorrow :)



Mom 2B said:


> Little Mrs....glad baby is moving around for you now. Fizzy drinks are always the first thing i try to get my baby moving adn it seems to work quite well.
> 
> I was up in the middle of the night scratching again...so annoying. It was my arms again not my belly which was kinda a good thing. I dont wanna scratch my belly and make more stretch marks adn when my belly itches its crazy bad and wont stop. My arms still itch like crazy but im not worried about stretch marks there! LOL
> 
> LO and I are off to get hair cuts today and visit my SIL. A friend of hers is giving me some baby clothes so im pretty excited tosee them and get them washed up.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!!

Big sympathy from me, the itching is bloody awful :hugs: xx



lovealittle1 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> My baby has been much quieter the past few days too. I don't like it but have put it down to this late stage of pregnancy. As for the lady garden I am still going for my waxes to maintain the forest! Even though I can't see what my esticician does anymore! I should really put something under my bedsheet too as I wouldn't want to soil our mattress if my waters went in the night. Will have to give it some thought - thanks for the idea ladies. Hope everyone is As good as can be xxxx


I agree! I not been checked but I know at about 37 weeks last time i was 1cm...... I gave birth 4 hours after EDD.



naomicourt said:


> My belly feels so sore today. :( I don't know why. My ceaser scar feels really tender too, maybe it's all the stretching!
> 
> Has anybody else got really soft stools?? Is it really a sign that labor is close? As I have been getting loads the last few days!

Really hope its not long for you now hun.
My pressure is soo bad I been 'going' lots too for about a week xx



blessed said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Yikes! I haven't finished packing my bag..... plus my c-section is not for another 9 days (yes, the countdown is official!) I hope I can make it......
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Legs crossed - now it's passed 37 weeks it could be any time. Will it be a problem if you go into labour naturally? I know you said your c-section was because of a medical condition.
> 
> 
> I've put a chicken casserole in the slow cooker and now I'm starting on chicken hotpot now. Then I've got shepherd's pie, spag bol, lasagne and chilli. Though I forgot kidney beans so I think the chilli will need to wait until tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> As long as I realize that I'm in labour and rush to the hospital it won't be a problem I was told.... if it progresses quickly it could be a problem as it makes the c-section more difficult :shrug: Apparently baby too far down makes things hard... so I'm really praying I can tighten the screws in my hips! LOL they feel like they're going to pop out of place!Click to expand...

:hugs: xxx


----------



## jms895

Updated my journal on scan etc but Bubs seems to be ok and est currently about 7pounds.

I been cleaning all afternoon and me and OH done the deed so am hoping for some labour action v soon!


----------



## smiffy85

Hooray for some action Jade hehehe! And thanks for the b/f support and advice! 

Well I had a hairy moment in asda earlier. Really thought I was going into labour. We had been into town and to the cinema then I had a wander round on my own for an hour whilst OH picked up his last few gifts for me (yay) and then we called in at asda on the way home. I was feeling very uncomfortable from the walk round town and then I started to feel a bit 'odd'. Felt a bit sick and then had some pain in the bump area which made me want to break wind a lot lol. I think I may have killed some people in the supermarket girls it was so bad. Got to the till with OH and mentioned I was having some pains and he got all excited bless him. Had 3 contractions- i think - in about 15 mins and they lasted about 30 secs each. But then got home and did a massive **TMI** poo and felt ok again lol! Naomi mine have been soft for the past few days so am wondering if this is starting to go somewhere. Had a bath too to ease the pain of my ribs and sore bump. Its getting so heavy now!! 

OH actually asked me if he should put the hospital bag in the car tonight just in case. Hes so excited and convinced the baby is coming lol! I really would like him to stay there til after xmas day tho!!

Anyone else feeling anything this evening?? xxx


----------



## smiffy85

O meant to say I texted faff and she is now at home. LO is doing ok but this was a day or 2 ago - sorry I meant to put it on straight away but totally forgot lol! 

Naomi can you update faff on the front page for when she next comes on hun. He baby is called Maddy, born on the 11th dec xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Oooh Smiffy! Might be soon then :)

I got to admit these were like mine the other day and like major gut rot or something then they would go. Maybe pressure on the bowels or maybe bowels starting the clear out labour process :)


----------



## Mom 2B

Well ladies i just got up from a vary late nap and the PUPPS has spread again!!! Its now on my belly, arms and my hips and back. And now im out of benadryl. Only bought it 2 days ago. This is going to be an expensive 4 weeks if I go through a bottle in 2 days. Sure it was only like $8 but for the next 4 weeks that will be an added $100 plus the calamine lotion at $3 a bottle which i have probably used half of by now....OMG!!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

So sorry you are going through this Laura. :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Laura you really have my sympathy :hugs:

lol Leanne :haha:. Yesterday in the supermarket I felt this pressure and bulge down below - was the weirdest feeling- I really thought my waters were going to break. Hubby thought it was hilarious. Can you imagine, in the middle of the store??? So cute that your OH gets so excited but I know what you mean, I don't want to be in hospital over christmas. 

This LO has been so active. Last night she was moving so much I was going numb from the inside. I could feel her little hands moving around on the one side (her feet were close to my ribs) and it felt like her little fists were punching something in there. My DH felt it too, you should have seen his face :D

Sounds like we're going to get some more babies coming soon. How exciting ladies!


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, Holly and i xame home from the hospital today!!!! Its been a challenging day though, stupidly forgot to get my prescription and woke up from a nap this aft in agony and nothing tp take. Queue major freak out! Hubby went to collect drugs but they took a bit of time to kick in. Anyway i seem to be a lot better now, so yey! Sooooooo good to bbe home with my baby :)


----------



## millward329

Yay for babies coming home....we still need some boys though

Leanne if your waters go in Asda you get the contents of your trolley free!


----------



## smiffy85

Woohoo! I might start camping out in there then after xmas lol xxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

millward329 said:


> Yay for babies coming home....we still need some boys though
> 
> Leanne if your waters go in Asda you get the contents of your trolley free!




smiffy85 said:


> Woohoo! I might start camping out in there then after xmas lol xxxxxxx

With a trolley full of LCD TVs. Lol

Been to midwife this morning. Everything fine - baby 4/5 engaged. 38 weeks today, next appointment on due date. My midwife says that most women go to 41 weeks (8 days over average) with their first baby so that's 3 weeks and 1 day. Long enough. Not long enough for me to decide that there is going to be a baby bt long enough to go through another 4 packs of rennie chewy. Early start for the heartburn today. 

How are all you ladies? 

Lisa, glad to see that you and Hollyare doing well and enjoying being home.


----------



## jms895

Morning girls!

Tracey I had Caine 4 hours after due date :)

Hope not too many of you braving the supermarkets today!

I have works Xmas dinner but a poorly little man :(


----------



## LittleMrs

millward329 said:


> Yay for babies coming home....we still need some boys though
> 
> Leanne if your waters go in Asda you get the contents of your trolley free!




smiffy85 said:


> Woohoo! I might start camping out in there then after xmas lol xxxxxxx

With a trolley loaded with LCD TVs. Lol

38 weeks today and had my midwife appointment this morning. LO is 4/5 engaged and everything is fine, which is good. My next appointment is on my due date and the midwife reckons that most first time mums go to 41 weeks (8 days over on average) so that's 3 weeks and 1 day from today. 

Lisa, glad you are settling in back at home and that you and Holly are doing well. 

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## mum2be2011

Lisa - so glad you and Holly are home. Hope the pain goes soon for you :hugs: you have a very gorgeous little girl. Enjoy your 1st christmas as a mummy.

Jade & Tracy - Happy 38 weeks :happydance:

Full term for me today :happydance: cant believe how early I was up this morning. Had Phoebe in 'school' (nursery) for just after 8 and was in tesco for 8:15. Not too bad there, was expecting to be queuing up the aisles but I was 2nd in the queue and only waited 5 mins. Not impressed that Ive got to go back later :( We're having a chicken instead of turkey as there is only me, Luke and Phoebs for christmas dinner and when I was putting it in the fridge the damn thing has a use by of the 24th (serves me right for changing my mind for a bigger one) and the xmas outfit I got for Phoebe has a hole in the shoulder. I had to go back later anyway as the pharmacy missed the cut off for ordering in medication so Phoebe's milk wont be in till after 11. Not impressed.

I know what you mean ladies about feeling so much pressure whilst your walking round, forget how many times I had to stop for a rogue foot jabbing me, or to lean on the trolley from the feeling that she was going to fall out. Had to dump the trolley twice just to go for a wee :haha:

Have a lovely day ladies, hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Jolene

hodbert said:


> Hey girls, Holly and i xame home from the hospital today!!!! Its been a challenging day though, stupidly forgot to get my prescription and woke up from a nap this aft in agony and nothing tp take. Queue major freak out! Hubby went to collect drugs but they took a bit of time to kick in. Anyway i seem to be a lot better now, so yey! Sooooooo good to bbe home with my baby :)

Glad you're home Lisa. Hope we're going to get to see a pic of Holly in her nursery - can't wait to see Mackenzie in hers. How is the breastfeeding going?




jms895 said:


> I have works Xmas dinner but a poorly little man :(

Jade, hope Caine feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

thank god for drugs hey Lisa? keep topped up honey! So nice that your home with baby Holly all ready for christmas, its funny how within days you get so used to them being there you can barely remember life with out them isn't it? I remember being like that with Corey! 

Speaking of my little man its his last day of nursery today, ready to start big school on 4th Jan. There were tears yesterday and he cried again this morning, he's such a little geek bless him he don't like change and of course daddy has been away this week and its all a bit much for him!

I'm soooo hungry today its untrue! think baby must have dropped a bit further down because suddenly there is lots of room in my stomach that food is just not filling lol!x


----------



## naomicourt

jms895 said:


> Updated my journal on scan etc but Bubs seems to be ok and est currently about 7pounds.
> 
> I been cleaning all afternoon and me and OH done the deed so am hoping for some labour action v soon!

Really pleased that baby is OK Jade. :flower:



smiffy85 said:


> O meant to say I texted faff and she is now at home. LO is doing ok but this was a day or 2 ago - sorry I meant to put it on straight away but totally forgot lol!
> 
> Naomi can you update faff on the front page for when she next comes on hun. He baby is called Maddy, born on the 11th dec xxxxx

Thanks, I completly forgot about faff's baby. :blush: All updated now.



Mom 2B said:


> Well ladies i just got up from a vary late nap and the PUPPS has spread again!!! Its now on my belly, arms and my hips and back. And now im out of benadryl. Only bought it 2 days ago. This is going to be an expensive 4 weeks if I go through a bottle in 2 days. Sure it was only like $8 but for the next 4 weeks that will be an added $100 plus the calamine lotion at $3 a bottle which i have probably used half of by now....OMG!!!!

Really feel for you hun, it must be awful. I hope you get some relief from it soon. :hugs:



hodbert said:


> Hey girls, Holly and i xame home from the hospital today!!!! Its been a challenging day though, stupidly forgot to get my prescription and woke up from a nap this aft in agony and nothing tp take. Queue major freak out! Hubby went to collect drugs but they took a bit of time to kick in. Anyway i seem to be a lot better now, so yey! Sooooooo good to bbe home with my baby :)

So pleased to hear you are home and both doing well. :baby: xx



jms895 said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Tracey I had Caine 4 hours after due date :)
> 
> Hope not too many of you braving the supermarkets today!
> 
> I have works Xmas dinner but a poorly little man :(

I hope Caine gets better soon. xx



mum2be2011 said:


> Lisa - so glad you and Holly are home. Hope the pain goes soon for you :hugs: you have a very gorgeous little girl. Enjoy your 1st christmas as a mummy.
> 
> Jade & Tracy - Happy 38 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Full term for me today :happydance: cant believe how early I was up this morning. Had Phoebe in 'school' (nursery) for just after 8 and was in tesco for 8:15. Not too bad there, was expecting to be queuing up the aisles but I was 2nd in the queue and only waited 5 mins. Not impressed that Ive got to go back later :( We're having a chicken instead of turkey as there is only me, Luke and Phoebs for christmas dinner and when I was putting it in the fridge the damn thing has a use by of the 24th (serves me right for changing my mind for a bigger one) and the xmas outfit I got for Phoebe has a hole in the shoulder. I had to go back later anyway as the pharmacy missed the cut off for ordering in medication so Phoebe's milk wont be in till after 11. Not impressed.
> 
> I know what you mean ladies about feeling so much pressure whilst your walking round, forget how many times I had to stop for a rogue foot jabbing me, or to lean on the trolley from the feeling that she was going to fall out. Had to dump the trolley twice just to go for a wee :haha:
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies, hope everyone is ok :)

Congrats on full term hun! :happydance:



jojo-m said:


> thank god for drugs hey Lisa? keep topped up honey! So nice that your home with baby Holly all ready for christmas, its funny how within days you get so used to them being there you can barely remember life with out them isn't it? I remember being like that with Corey!
> 
> Speaking of my little man its his last day of nursery today, ready to start big school on 4th Jan. There were tears yesterday and he cried again this morning, he's such a little geek bless him he don't like change and of course daddy has been away this week and its all a bit much for him!
> 
> I'm soooo hungry today its untrue! think baby must have dropped a bit further down because suddenly there is lots of room in my stomach that food is just not filling lol!x

I got like that when my baby dropped and have put on 5lbs in 3 weeks!! oops :haha:


I am sooooo tired today. I think I will have a nap after lunch. :sleep:

Major pressure and feeling baby pushing down loads last night! I wish this baby would make up its mind if it wants to come out or not. lol 

I'm getting worried now that Christmas is getting closer. I really don't want to be in hospital for Christmas. :( I want to be at home with my little girl. Oh well, will just have to wait and see what happens. 

I hope you are all well today. xx

(Ha ha Eloise just pointed to the TV and said Urrgghhh, whats that??? Pointing to Keith Lemon! :rofl:)


----------



## sar35

Good luck JB's hope you are not in hospital over christmas, Joe was weighed today and he is now 7lb 3oz and changing every day, the little chubster!


----------



## LittleMrs

Stupid computer told me I hadn't posted- now I look like a right prat!


----------



## jojo-m

sar35 said:


> Good luck JB's hope you are not in hospital over christmas, Joe was weighed today and he is now 7lb 3oz and changing every day, the little chubster!

Good to hear he's gaining weight well :thumbup:x


----------



## jms895

mum2be2011 said:


> Lisa - so glad you and Holly are home. Hope the pain goes soon for you :hugs: you have a very gorgeous little girl. Enjoy your 1st christmas as a mummy.
> 
> Jade & Tracy - Happy 38 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Full term for me today :happydance: cant believe how early I was up this morning. Had Phoebe in 'school' (nursery) for just after 8 and was in tesco for 8:15. Not too bad there, was expecting to be queuing up the aisles but I was 2nd in the queue and only waited 5 mins. Not impressed that Ive got to go back later :( We're having a chicken instead of turkey as there is only me, Luke and Phoebs for christmas dinner and when I was putting it in the fridge the damn thing has a use by of the 24th (serves me right for changing my mind for a bigger one) and the xmas outfit I got for Phoebe has a hole in the shoulder. I had to go back later anyway as the pharmacy missed the cut off for ordering in medication so Phoebe's milk wont be in till after 11. Not impressed.
> 
> I know what you mean ladies about feeling so much pressure whilst your walking round, forget how many times I had to stop for a rogue foot jabbing me, or to lean on the trolley from the feeling that she was going to fall out. Had to dump the trolley twice just to go for a wee :haha:
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies, hope everyone is ok :)

Full term yay! xxx



jojo-m said:


> thank god for drugs hey Lisa? keep topped up honey! So nice that your home with baby Holly all ready for christmas, its funny how within days you get so used to them being there you can barely remember life with out them isn't it? I remember being like that with Corey!
> 
> Speaking of my little man its his last day of nursery today, ready to start big school on 4th Jan. There were tears yesterday and he cried again this morning, he's such a little geek bless him he don't like change and of course daddy has been away this week and its all a bit much for him!
> 
> I'm soooo hungry today its untrue! think baby must have dropped a bit further down because suddenly there is lots of room in my stomach that food is just not filling lol!x

Aww bless him! Woooo wont be long now if tummy has dropped :)



naomicourt said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Updated my journal on scan etc but Bubs seems to be ok and est currently about 7pounds.
> 
> I been cleaning all afternoon and me and OH done the deed so am hoping for some labour action v soon!
> 
> Really pleased that baby is OK Jade. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> O meant to say I texted faff and she is now at home. LO is doing ok but this was a day or 2 ago - sorry I meant to put it on straight away but totally forgot lol!
> 
> Naomi can you update faff on the front page for when she next comes on hun. He baby is called Maddy, born on the 11th dec xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I completly forgot about faff's baby. :blush: All updated now.
> 
> 
> 
> Mom 2B said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i just got up from a vary late nap and the PUPPS has spread again!!! Its now on my belly, arms and my hips and back. And now im out of benadryl. Only bought it 2 days ago. This is going to be an expensive 4 weeks if I go through a bottle in 2 days. Sure it was only like $8 but for the next 4 weeks that will be an added $100 plus the calamine lotion at $3 a bottle which i have probably used half of by now....OMG!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Really feel for you hun, it must be awful. I hope you get some relief from it soon. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, Holly and i xame home from the hospital today!!!! Its been a challenging day though, stupidly forgot to get my prescription and woke up from a nap this aft in agony and nothing tp take. Queue major freak out! Hubby went to collect drugs but they took a bit of time to kick in. Anyway i seem to be a lot better now, so yey! Sooooooo good to bbe home with my baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> So pleased to hear you are home and both doing well. :baby: xx
> 
> 
> 
> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls!
> 
> Tracey I had Caine 4 hours after due date :)
> 
> Hope not too many of you braving the supermarkets today!
> 
> I have works Xmas dinner but a poorly little man :(Click to expand...
> 
> I hope Caine gets better soon. xx
> 
> 
> 
> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - so glad you and Holly are home. Hope the pain goes soon for you :hugs: you have a very gorgeous little girl. Enjoy your 1st christmas as a mummy.
> 
> Jade & Tracy - Happy 38 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Full term for me today :happydance: cant believe how early I was up this morning. Had Phoebe in 'school' (nursery) for just after 8 and was in tesco for 8:15. Not too bad there, was expecting to be queuing up the aisles but I was 2nd in the queue and only waited 5 mins. Not impressed that Ive got to go back later :( We're having a chicken instead of turkey as there is only me, Luke and Phoebs for christmas dinner and when I was putting it in the fridge the damn thing has a use by of the 24th (serves me right for changing my mind for a bigger one) and the xmas outfit I got for Phoebe has a hole in the shoulder. I had to go back later anyway as the pharmacy missed the cut off for ordering in medication so Phoebe's milk wont be in till after 11. Not impressed.
> 
> I know what you mean ladies about feeling so much pressure whilst your walking round, forget how many times I had to stop for a rogue foot jabbing me, or to lean on the trolley from the feeling that she was going to fall out. Had to dump the trolley twice just to go for a wee :haha:
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies, hope everyone is ok :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on full term hun! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> thank god for drugs hey Lisa? keep topped up honey! So nice that your home with baby Holly all ready for christmas, its funny how within days you get so used to them being there you can barely remember life with out them isn't it? I remember being like that with Corey!
> 
> Speaking of my little man its his last day of nursery today, ready to start big school on 4th Jan. There were tears yesterday and he cried again this morning, he's such a little geek bless him he don't like change and of course daddy has been away this week and its all a bit much for him!
> 
> I'm soooo hungry today its untrue! think baby must have dropped a bit further down because suddenly there is lots of room in my stomach that food is just not filling lol!xClick to expand...
> 
> I got like that when my baby dropped and have put on 5lbs in 3 weeks!! oops :haha:
> 
> 
> I am sooooo tired today. I think I will have a nap after lunch. :sleep:
> 
> Major pressure and feeling baby pushing down loads last night! I wish this baby would make up its mind if it wants to come out or not. lol
> 
> I'm getting worried now that Christmas is getting closer. I really don't want to be in hospital for Christmas. :( I want to be at home with my little girl. Oh well, will just have to wait and see what happens.
> 
> I hope you are all well today. xx
> 
> (Ha ha Eloise just pointed to the TV and said Urrgghhh, whats that??? Pointing to Keith Lemon! :rofl:)Click to expand...

Ahh hun I feel the same. :hugs: I think you should be ok over Xmas. When is section booked? xx



sar35 said:


> Good luck JB's hope you are not in hospital over christmas, Joe was weighed today and he is now 7lb 3oz and changing every day, the little chubster!

Great news! x



LittleMrs said:


> Stupid computer told me I hadn't posted- now I look like a right prat!

:haha:


----------



## naomicourt

It's booked for the 4th Jan, so still have 11 days. :thumbup:


----------



## blessed

Congratulations Hodbert! So nice to have baby home :) Hope you are recovering well!


----------



## hodbert

Jolene said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, Holly and i xame home from the hospital today!!!! Its been a challenging day though, stupidly forgot to get my prescription and woke up from a nap this aft in agony and nothing tp take. Queue major freak out! Hubby went to collect drugs but they took a bit of time to kick in. Anyway i seem to be a lot better now, so yey! Sooooooo good to bbe home with my baby :)
> 
> Glad you're home Lisa. Hope we're going to get to see a pic of Holly in her nursery - can't wait to see Mackenzie in hers. How is the breastfeeding going?Click to expand...

She's sleeping in our room in her moses basket so is only really in nursery for changing. Have posted a few pics on fb of Holly though, will try and put some up on here too for those ladies who dont have access to fb.

Breastfeeding went terribly so we are now on formula. I was feeling a lot of pressure to bf and always said I would give it a go but it just didnt work for us. She struggled to latch and when she did she would end up falling asleep and took a lot of poking and prodding to wake up and only take another two mouthfuls and would then be asleep. It also caused her to go jaundice because she was dehydrated, so we then had to supplement with formula which made bf even harder as she wailed every time I put her to breast as it was so hard for her to get anything and she just wasnt getting enough. In the end I broke down in tears in front of a very umsympathetic paediatrician (fortunately not mine!) who basically told me breast is best and made me feel worse, but suggested I try expressing and bottle feeding. In the end though we decided to just stick to formula and since I made that decision I have felt so much better and she has been so much happier. I felt like the only moments I was having with her were horrible bf times and i was dreading them, and daddy was getting all the nice cuddle times. Now we share it all and it is fantastic. I just hate the judgement for not bf - the aghast looks on nurses faces when we told them we'd switched to formula! Some were really good and just said its whatever works for us, but you could tell some were tutting behind my back. :nope: Another reason we were glad to get home - no judgement. Anyway sorry that turned out to be a bit of a long answer!!




jms895 said:


> I have works Xmas dinner but a poorly little man :(

Jade, hope Caine feels better soon :hugs:[/QUOTE]



jojo-m said:


> thank god for drugs hey Lisa? keep topped up honey! So nice that your home with baby Holly all ready for christmas, its funny how within days you get so used to them being there you can barely remember life with out them isn't it? I remember being like that with Corey!

Its so strange Jo, its like she has always being here, I couldn't imagine life without her now. Its just undescribable.



sar35 said:


> Good luck JB's hope you are not in hospital over christmas, Joe was weighed today and he is now 7lb 3oz and changing every day, the little chubster!

Yey for Joe's weight! :thumbup: Holly was 7lb 4 oz at birth and went down to 7lb but I think shes on the up now shes on formula.

Congrats to you ladies that have hit 37 & 38 weeks :happydance: Not long now! :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Ok here's some piccie of us in the hosp and our lil girl :)

Me in the lurrvely hosp gown waiting for induction to start.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs822.snc4/68226_10150344493920038_744225037_16390776_7500872_n.jpg

First shot of Holly (I was unconscious at thsi point at passed out during op!)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1354.snc4/162673_10150344494155038_744225037_16390779_6509722_n.jpg

First family piccy - looking a right sight!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs765.ash1/165654_10150344494475038_744225037_16390790_5375241_n.jpg

My first hold of Holly
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs744.ash1/163676_10150344494750038_744225037_16390796_5386490_n.jpg

A few of our gorgeous girl
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs714.snc4/63445_10150342311960038_744225037_16351467_4456872_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs026.snc6/165614_10150342312000038_744225037_16351468_7948354_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs001.snc6/165125_10150341211925038_744225037_16328890_6011750_n.jpg

Car ride home
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs029.snc4/33820_10150344495040038_744225037_16390800_2547687_n.jpg


----------



## millward329

Loving the pics of little Holly on FB Lisa. Do you think she has your eyes?

Got some Pampers bed mats today to save my parents lovely mattress - so weird that they are Pampers though as feel like a little kid who may wet the bed!


----------



## hodbert

millward329 said:


> Loving the pics of little Holly on FB Lisa. Do you think she has your eyes?
> 
> Got some Pampers bed mats today to save my parents lovely mattress - so weird that they are Pampers though as feel like a little kid who may wet the bed!

Thanks Millward. With her eyes, we think she has my shape and hubbys colouring as hers are blue. But I know they can change up to a year so we'll see if they stay that colour. My mum gave me some pics of when I was born and she does look a bit like me, has my dark hair, but OH's mum showed us a pic of him as a baby and she has his nose and mouth. Its funny trying to decide what is from who when she's so tiny, you cant really tell at this stage! It's fun to try though :haha:


----------



## LittleMrs

hodbert said:


> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> Loving the pics of little Holly on FB Lisa. Do you think she has your eyes?
> 
> Got some Pampers bed mats today to save my parents lovely mattress - so weird that they are Pampers though as feel like a little kid who may wet the bed!
> 
> Thanks Millward. With her eyes, we think she has my shape and hubbys colouring as hers are blue. But I know they can change up to a year so we'll see if they stay that colour. My mum gave me some pics of when I was born and she does look a bit like me, has my dark hair, but OH's mum showed us a pic of him as a baby and she has his nose and mouth. Its funny trying to decide what is from who when she's so tiny, you cant really tell at this stage! It's fun to try though :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds like you're really in love - so happy for you. :hugs: Fingers crossed I feel the same about ours when the time comes. I'm really worried I won't be interested but I hope I take to being a mum like you have.


----------



## hodbert

LittleMrs said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> Loving the pics of little Holly on FB Lisa. Do you think she has your eyes?
> 
> Got some Pampers bed mats today to save my parents lovely mattress - so weird that they are Pampers though as feel like a little kid who may wet the bed!
> 
> Thanks Millward. With her eyes, we think she has my shape and hubbys colouring as hers are blue. But I know they can change up to a year so we'll see if they stay that colour. My mum gave me some pics of when I was born and she does look a bit like me, has my dark hair, but OH's mum showed us a pic of him as a baby and she has his nose and mouth. Its funny trying to decide what is from who when she's so tiny, you cant really tell at this stage! It's fun to try though :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you're really in love - so happy for you. :hugs: Fingers crossed I feel the same about ours when the time comes. I'm really worried I won't be interested but I hope I take to being a mum like you have.Click to expand...

I was really worried about that hun, especially when I didnt actually see her being born, but you just cant help but fall madly in love with them.


----------



## sar35

awww Lisa she is gorgeous, im glad there is another JB with a baby on here now x


----------



## lovealittle1

Awww Lisa she is so beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## blessed

she's so pretty Hodbert!!!


----------



## jms895

Lisa - Holly is a beauty! Well done and so pleased you are a little family for Xmas!

Caine has mega diarrhoea :( It was EVERYWHERE twice :nope: :sick: he asleep now but just hope he is better tomorrow. Thoughts of swine flu and allsorts in my head but he is ok in himself! Cold is clearing and cough is a bit chesty but it could be teething too :shrug:

I am excited now and Caines room is nearly done :) Just a few bits to do tomorrow and then chill :)

Stay put now baby until at least Sunday night!


----------



## jms895

Tracey - you wont feel like that honestly, its amazing how you feel when they come out! But be prepared for some baby blues and tears at first, everyone gets like that I think with being tired and overwhelmed with responsibility xx it soon passes xx

Any twinges anyone?


----------



## Mom 2B

I'm about ready to rip my skin off again. This PUPPS really sucks and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy. The calamine lotion only works for about an hour and I was hoping the allergy pills would stop it from spreading but its not. I've now got hives on my belly, arms, legs, hips and back. Only my chest and face adn lower legs are spot free. What a way to spend christmas! 

I'm so fed up and tired and itchy. I took a nice shower earlier and all i did the whole time was cry and feel sorry for myself. I'm thinking about gooing tothe hospital so they will give me the prescription my DR said he would give me if it was still bothering me. I dont think i can handle this until Wednesday when he comes back from vacation. But im not sure if should go to labour and delivery or just emergency room. maybe ill call L&D and see what they say. I dunno. Sorry ladies I just needed to vent.....im so frustrated. If meds dont work i want this baby out NOW!!!!!! But i knoww its still to early. I just dont wanna have to suffer like this for another 3 and half weeks


----------



## iprettii

So today I had my 35week appointment and of course the doctor left the room BEFORE I could ask any questions lol.

Anyway they took my blood
I had the Strep B test.

Then......
My doctor made me so excited... he was checking the baby's position and said "wow she's low, looks like she may come a few weeks early" 

That was MUSIC to my ears....

Then he checked my cervix and said "oh no she's not as low as I thought she was"

and that broke my little heart lol. I am SO tired of being pregnant..

Anyway now my appointments are every week, so December 29th will be my 36wk appointment.


----------



## Neko

Awww.... Baby Holly is adorable!



Got my induction date today. I'm being induced 12/30. YAY!

I see the baby girls are way ahead. Wonder when the boys are going to catch up a little.


----------



## blessed

Yay for weekly appointments iprettii!! :) She'll be here before you know it :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

Hi. I just want to wish everybody a Merry Christmas as I'm not going to have time to come on here for the Christmas period! I hope everybody has a lovely time and that we all have some gorgeous babies arriving in the new year! If anything happens to me I will keep my text buddies updated. xxx


----------



## mum2be2011

naomicourt said:


> Hi. I just want to wish everybody a Merry Christmas as I'm not going to have time to come on here for the Christmas period! I hope everybody has a lovely time and that we all have some gorgeous babies arriving in the new year! If anything happens to me I will keep my text buddies updated. xxx

Hope you have a lovely Christmas with Eloise. Xx


----------



## smiffy85

Can't believe its christmas eve!!! Gonna wish you all a very merry christmas now cos,like Naomi, I dunno whether I will get online or not! Probs will at some point lol! 

The pics of Holly are soooo gorgeous Lisa - and you look good too! I hope I look that ok after my delivery!!

We're off to the midwife this morning and then shooting straight to Jack's parents for food and festivities. Think we might be doing presents today as well as tomorrow YAY! I've got a lovely dress to wear too!! Makes me excited to think about getting dressed up. It's the little things in life at the minute and its always a tradition with my family to have new special 'christmas outfits'. Hehehe!

Then tomorrow after opening our presents at our house, we're off to my mum and dads to open some there and we're staying over a few nights! So no cooking or cleaning for me! Wooop. I shall keep text buddies up to date if anything starts off. I have a weird feeling monday 27th is going to be the day. No idea why though lol!

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE XXXXXXX


----------



## sar35

good luck everyone and merry christmas x


----------



## Jolene

Neko said:


> Got my induction date today. I'm being induced 12/30. YAY!

Neko, my doc says he thinks the 3rd will be too late for my c-sec and wants to do it on the 30th too so I will find out on the 29th. It's actually a nice date : 30-12-2010 as they all add up to 3!



hodbert said:


> She's sleeping in our room in her moses basket so is only really in nursery for changing. Have posted a few pics on fb of Holly though, will try and put some up on here too for those ladies who dont have access to fb.
> 
> Breastfeeding went terribly so we are now on formula. I was feeling a lot of pressure to bf and always said I would give it a go but it just didnt work for us. She struggled to latch and when she did she would end up falling asleep and took a lot of poking and prodding to wake up and only take another two mouthfuls and would then be asleep. It also caused her to go jaundice because she was dehydrated, so we then had to supplement with formula which made bf even harder as she wailed every time I put her to breast as it was so hard for her to get anything and she just wasnt getting enough. In the end I broke down in tears in front of a very umsympathetic paediatrician (fortunately not mine!) who basically told me breast is best and made me feel worse, but suggested I try expressing and bottle feeding. In the end though we decided to just stick to formula and since I made that decision I have felt so much better and she has been so much happier. I felt like the only moments I was having with her were horrible bf times and i was dreading them, and daddy was getting all the nice cuddle times. Now we share it all and it is fantastic. I just hate the judgement for not bf - the aghast looks on nurses faces when we told them we'd switched to formula! Some were really good and just said its whatever works for us, but you could tell some were tutting behind my back. :nope: Another reason we were glad to get home - no judgement. Anyway sorry that turned out to be a bit of a long answer!!

Stunning photos! I'm glad you've figured out what works for you and your family. That's what being a mom is all about. It's good to listen to others and take any meaningful advice you can but at the end of the day it's your decision and what's best for you guys. I'm sure you're going to be a great mom!

Merry Christmas to you too Naomi and Leanne. LO's stay put for now!!!!


----------



## jms895

Mom 2B said:


> I'm about ready to rip my skin off again. This PUPPS really sucks and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy. The calamine lotion only works for about an hour and I was hoping the allergy pills would stop it from spreading but its not. I've now got hives on my belly, arms, legs, hips and back. Only my chest and face adn lower legs are spot free. What a way to spend christmas!
> 
> I'm so fed up and tired and itchy. I took a nice shower earlier and all i did the whole time was cry and feel sorry for myself. I'm thinking about gooing tothe hospital so they will give me the prescription my DR said he would give me if it was still bothering me. I dont think i can handle this until Wednesday when he comes back from vacation. But im not sure if should go to labour and delivery or just emergency room. maybe ill call L&D and see what they say. I dunno. Sorry ladies I just needed to vent.....im so frustrated. If meds dont work i want this baby out NOW!!!!!! But i knoww its still to early. I just dont wanna have to suffer like this for another 3 and half weeks

I really feel for you hun, I know how terrible it is :(



Neko said:


> Awww.... Baby Holly is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Got my induction date today. I'm being induced 12/30. YAY!
> 
> I see the baby girls are way ahead. Wonder when the boys are going to catch up a little.

Good luck hun, not long now xx



naomicourt said:


> Hi. I just want to wish everybody a Merry Christmas as I'm not going to have time to come on here for the Christmas period! I hope everybody has a lovely time and that we all have some gorgeous babies arriving in the new year! If anything happens to me I will keep my text buddies updated. xxx


Merry Xmas hun! xx



smiffy85 said:


> Can't believe its christmas eve!!! Gonna wish you all a very merry christmas now cos,like Naomi, I dunno whether I will get online or not! Probs will at some point lol!
> 
> The pics of Holly are soooo gorgeous Lisa - and you look good too! I hope I look that ok after my delivery!!
> 
> We're off to the midwife this morning and then shooting straight to Jack's parents for food and festivities. Think we might be doing presents today as well as tomorrow YAY! I've got a lovely dress to wear too!! Makes me excited to think about getting dressed up. It's the little things in life at the minute and its always a tradition with my family to have new special 'christmas outfits'. Hehehe!
> 
> Then tomorrow after opening our presents at our house, we're off to my mum and dads to open some there and we're staying over a few nights! So no cooking or cleaning for me! Wooop. I shall keep text buddies up to date if anything starts off. I have a weird feeling monday 27th is going to be the day. No idea why though lol!
> 
> HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE XXXXXXX

Merry Xmas have a great one! x



sar35 said:


> good luck everyone and merry christmas x

Same to you Sar xx



Jolene said:


> Neko said:
> 
> 
> Got my induction date today. I'm being induced 12/30. YAY!
> 
> Neko, my doc says he thinks the 3rd will be too late for my c-sec and wants to do it on the 30th too so I will find out on the 29th. It's actually a nice date : 30-12-2010 as they all add up to 3!
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> She's sleeping in our room in her moses basket so is only really in nursery for changing. Have posted a few pics on fb of Holly though, will try and put some up on here too for those ladies who dont have access to fb.
> 
> Breastfeeding went terribly so we are now on formula. I was feeling a lot of pressure to bf and always said I would give it a go but it just didnt work for us. She struggled to latch and when she did she would end up falling asleep and took a lot of poking and prodding to wake up and only take another two mouthfuls and would then be asleep. It also caused her to go jaundice because she was dehydrated, so we then had to supplement with formula which made bf even harder as she wailed every time I put her to breast as it was so hard for her to get anything and she just wasnt getting enough. In the end I broke down in tears in front of a very umsympathetic paediatrician (fortunately not mine!) who basically told me breast is best and made me feel worse, but suggested I try expressing and bottle feeding. In the end though we decided to just stick to formula and since I made that decision I have felt so much better and she has been so much happier. I felt like the only moments I was having with her were horrible bf times and i was dreading them, and daddy was getting all the nice cuddle times. Now we share it all and it is fantastic. I just hate the judgement for not bf - the aghast looks on nurses faces when we told them we'd switched to formula! Some were really good and just said its whatever works for us, but you could tell some were tutting behind my back. :nope: Another reason we were glad to get home - no judgement. Anyway sorry that turned out to be a bit of a long answer!!Click to expand...
> 
> Stunning photos! I'm glad you've figured out what works for you and your family. That's what being a mom is all about. It's good to listen to others and take any meaningful advice you can but at the end of the day it's your decision and what's best for you guys. I'm sure you're going to be a great mom!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too Naomi and Leanne. LO's stay put for now!!!!Click to expand...

Great news LO may be here for you soon hun! Merry Xmas!

I actually managed about 5 or 6 hours straight last night of sleep, so pleased! Thats alot for me just recently.

Got a few bits and bobs of cleaning to do today, gonna make some mince pies then start on the food for tonight as mine and OHs families are coming for tea :)

Merry Xmas lovely ladies! And babies - stay put until at least Sunday!!


----------



## sar35

taking Joe to drs today as he has reflux and projectile vomiting! apparently i can get gaviscon for him :hugs:


----------



## iprettii

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies and jellybeans. Not sure if I'll be able to come on either over Christmas so just want to wish you all a happy Christmas and a happy new year. Enjoy Christmas with your families and fingers crossed the little beans let us all have Christmas.

Lots of love Rachael, Luke and Phoebe xxx


----------



## jojo-m

Happy christmas everyone! I'll try to pop on to see if anyone has had a christmas baby, Fraggles just text me if you end up having your wee man and I'll update for you!

Will catch up with you ladies after christmas! xx


----------



## Jolene

MeRrY ChRiStMaS to my b&b family. Hope you all have a really blessed one and don't forget the true reason for celebrating the day!​
Sar, I hope the Gaviscon works. My son also had projectile vomiting - not pleasant. Didn't know the was a gaviscon for babies.


----------



## LittleMrs

Well I'll say merry xmas too because it sounds like a lot of you ladies will be very busy. I usually check in on my phone every few hrs to see what's happening and there's always a little bit of down time on Xmas day so I'll prob still be around. Good luck to everyone with keeping their legs crossed. Like leanne has a strange feeling about 27th I've got a strange feeling about tomorrow- just because I really don't want tomorrow. OH and I currently have bets on 10th jan - 4 days over. 
Good luck/congrats to the ladies who have got or are getting their dates thru. 
Merry Xmas to all. Xxxx


----------



## jms895

I am sure i will be on here at some point and am always on facebook too for those who got me on there!

Wonder which unlucky one of us will go into labour tonight or tomorrow :haha:

xxxx


----------



## sar35

Jolene said:


> MeRrY ChRiStMaS to my b&b family. Hope you all have a really blessed one and don't forget the true reason for celebrating the day!​
> Sar, I hope the Gaviscon works. My son also had projectile vomiting - not pleasant. Didn't know the was a gaviscon for babies.

its infant gaviscon powder sachets, we were told to put half a sachet in his bottle...so far so good, but he only had a bottle 10 mins ago lol


----------



## LittleMrs

jms895 said:


> I am sure i will be on here at some point and am always on facebook too for those who got me on there!
> 
> Wonder which unlucky one of us will go into labour tonight or tomorrow :haha:
> 
> xxxx

Me, been having cramps since I got up.


----------



## millward329

Merry Xmas to all the mummies, daddies and beans x

Had doctor on Island today to get antenatal care sorted out. She thinks he is 3/5 engaged : ) Yay for more engagement. Got antibiotics for chest infection though, but not feeling too pants.


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> I am sure i will be on here at some point and am always on facebook too for those who got me on there!
> 
> Wonder which unlucky one of us will go into labour tonight or tomorrow :haha:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Me, been having cramps since I got up.Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Merry Xmas to all the mummies, daddies and beans x
> 
> Had doctor on Island today to get antenatal care sorted out. She thinks he is 3/5 engaged : ) Yay for more engagement. Got antibiotics for chest infection though, but not feeling too pants.

:happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Merry Christmas to all the JJ's


----------



## Mom 2B

Merry Christmas everyone...i will probably still check in thou.

On a positive note I went to hospital last night and they gave me a prescription for hyroxyzine. I only woke up once last night scratching instead of 3-4 so maybe its going to work!!!! Still have to give it a few days and see thou.

Hope everyone gets what they want/need for christmas and that the beans are behaving.


----------



## lovealittle1

So glad they finally gave you somethin that will help Laura.


----------



## sar35

congrats to justthestart on your baby girl, what a lovely xmas present xx


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs - you ok? xx


----------



## hodbert

sar35 said:


> taking Joe to drs today as he has reflux and projectile vomiting! apparently i can get gaviscon for him :hugs:

Aw no poor little Joe, he's going through it isn't he? Hope he feels better soon!

Happy Christmas to everyone! I will prob still be around too as Xmas will be a quiet one for us, just the three of us over here to celebrate. Funnily enough, although I was dreading xmas this year as I love our big family get-togethers, I actually don't care and am so excited about Holly's first xmas and being together as a family!

My feet are really swollen at moment :( I was told they would be swollen for a couple of weeks after csection, but they have got bigger, boo! :nope: Also think I've been over-doing it a bit as I was feeling a lot better pain-wise so was bending down to pick things up and tidying up a lot and then all of a sudden yday I was in loads of pain, so it came back to bite me in the ass!

Anyway, :hugs: to you all, enjoy the festivities!


----------



## sar35

hodbert said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> taking Joe to drs today as he has reflux and projectile vomiting! apparently i can get gaviscon for him :hugs:
> 
> Aw no poor little Joe, he's going through it isn't he? Hope he feels better soon!
> 
> Happy Christmas to everyone! I will prob still be around too as Xmas will be a quiet one for us, just the three of us over here to celebrate. Funnily enough, although I was dreading xmas this year as I love our big family get-togethers, I actually don't care and am so excited about Holly's first xmas and being together as a family!
> 
> My feet are really swollen at moment :( I was told they would be swollen for a couple of weeks after csection, but they have got bigger, boo! :nope: Also think I've been over-doing it a bit as I was feeling a lot better pain-wise so was bending down to pick things up and tidying up a lot and then all of a sudden yday I was in loads of pain, so it came back to bite me in the ass!
> 
> Anyway, :hugs: to you all, enjoy the festivities!Click to expand...

he is ok no sickness today! My feet were swollen for about a week after too, it all went down after that, did the hospital give you some stockings to wear? Hope you have a lovely christmas with your family xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi all not been online due to little one teething badly. I ended up sleeping on the floor the othet night as he wouldnt co sleep, (kept trying to jump off the bed) co slept last night and slept in.

Baby dropped loads today. Jo phones on in case you pop :haha: you never know we might end up in the same hospital at the same time :rofl:

Merry Christmas all im sure i'll pop on when I can over Christmas xxx


----------



## hodbert

sar35 said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> taking Joe to drs today as he has reflux and projectile vomiting! apparently i can get gaviscon for him :hugs:
> 
> Aw no poor little Joe, he's going through it isn't he? Hope he feels better soon!
> 
> Happy Christmas to everyone! I will prob still be around too as Xmas will be a quiet one for us, just the three of us over here to celebrate. Funnily enough, although I was dreading xmas this year as I love our big family get-togethers, I actually don't care and am so excited about Holly's first xmas and being together as a family!
> 
> My feet are really swollen at moment :( I was told they would be swollen for a couple of weeks after csection, but they have got bigger, boo! :nope: Also think I've been over-doing it a bit as I was feeling a lot better pain-wise so was bending down to pick things up and tidying up a lot and then all of a sudden yday I was in loads of pain, so it came back to bite me in the ass!
> 
> Anyway, :hugs: to you all, enjoy the festivities!Click to expand...
> 
> he is ok no sickness today! My feet were swollen for about a week after too, it all went down after that, did the hospital give you some stockings to wear? Hope you have a lovely christmas with your family xxxClick to expand...

Glad his sickness went down! Didnt get any socks but they didnt seem too bad in hosp. Just realised my pain meds run out today as doc dint prescribe me enough.... :dohh: rang doc tho and shes ringing pharmacy to get me a repeat prescription, as doc surgery is shut, so yey! Shes such a lovely doctor.:thumbup: 

Had an AWFUL dream last night about Holly. Woke up, grabbed hubby and just burst into tears on him, it was horrible. :nope:


----------



## lauren-kate

Merry Christmas everyone!

Had midwife appointment this morning. Baby is IN the pelvis - didn't think this usually happened until labour usually with second pregnancies, but all good! She's in exactly the right position, and all is on for our home birth. The midwife will try to ring on Boxing Day to arrange a date next week to bring some equipment and talk through everything. She's estimating I'll go to 39 weeks, so we'll see...


----------



## Disneydancr

Phew! Just had to read about 15 pages to get all caught up. 

First off, Merry Christmas, ladies! 

Secondly, had my 36 week appointment yesterday (Thursday). Had a positive group b strep result, but the doctor's not worried. She said it's fairly common and it just means I need to have antibiotics during labor. I'm 1 cm dilated, and have 30% effacement. LO isn't engaged yet, but oh well... I found it odd, because I've carried her so low this whole pregnancy, I'm dreading what it's going to feel like when she goes even lower! lol.

I seem to have the same gripes as most of you ladies... acid reflux galore, painful hips, and sharp pains up the, um, lady area. Also, sleep seems to be non-existent during the night time. It's like I'm turning nocturnal... can't sleep when it's dark lol.


----------



## blessed

I need to know what contractions feel like! :dohh:

I have this dull pain on the bottom of the bump, that comes and goes every few minutes.... for the last hour or so! Stupid Christmas shopping! :wacko: 

Must.keep.legs.crossed.

Any way to explain a contraction to me ladies???


----------



## iprettii

Disneydancr said:


> Phew! Just had to read about 15 pages to get all caught up.
> 
> First off, Merry Christmas, ladies!
> 
> Secondly, had my 36 week appointment yesterday (Thursday). Had a positive group b strep result, but the doctor's not worried. She said it's fairly common and it just means I need to have antibiotics during labor. I'm 1 cm dilated, and have 30% effacement. LO isn't engaged yet, but oh well... I found it odd, because I've carried her so low this whole pregnancy, I'm dreading what it's going to feel like when she goes even lower! lol.
> 
> I seem to have the same gripes as most of you ladies... acid reflux galore, painful hips, and sharp pains up the, um, lady area. Also, sleep seems to be non-existent during the night time. It's like I'm turning nocturnal... can't sleep when it's dark lol.

So in reference to your Group B Strep test they told you the results instantly??? I just had mine done yesterday as well.


----------



## LittleMrs

Jms - yeah, am fine. Cramps went away. Blessed, phone ward- just to be on safe side, you can't take chances. X


----------



## blessed

I took a hot bath for a LONG time... and they seem to be subsiding.. but I still get a random one every now and then.... if it picks back up, I will calling the hospital... Eeeek! This is making me SO nervous....


----------



## iprettii

blessed said:


> I took a hot bath for a LONG time... and they seem to be subsiding.. but I still get a random one every now and then.... if it picks back up, I will calling the hospital... Eeeek! This is making me SO nervous....


i came to this thread JUST to see if you posted anything again!!!
you're making ME nervous for you.
please keep me (well... us) posted.


----------



## Neko

Jolene said:


> Neko said:
> 
> 
> Got my induction date today. I'm being induced 12/30. YAY!
> 
> Neko, my doc says he thinks the 3rd will be too late for my c-sec and wants to do it on the 30th too so I will find out on the 29th. It's actually a nice date : 30-12-2010 as they all add up to 3!Click to expand...


Hope you get your baby a few days earlier than planned. A nice New Year's gift. :happydance:


Everything is now wrapped or in bags and under the tree. I am finally done for the day.


----------



## Jolene

lauren-kate said:


> Had midwife appointment this morning. Baby is IN the pelvis - didn't think this usually happened until labour usually with second pregnancies, but all good! She's in exactly the right position, and all is on for our home birth. The midwife will try to ring on Boxing Day to arrange a date next week to bring some equipment and talk through everything. She's estimating I'll go to 39 weeks, so we'll see...

Glad everything is still on track!



LittleMrs said:


> Jms - yeah, am fine. Cramps went away. Blessed, phone ward- just to be on safe side, you can't take chances. X

Glad they went away....but for how long, lol....



blessed said:


> I took a hot bath for a LONG time... and they seem to be subsiding.. but I still get a random one every now and then.... if it picks back up, I will calling the hospital... Eeeek! This is making me SO nervous....

Don't forget to keep us updated :)


----------



## beccybobeccy

Just wanted to say Merry Christmas everyone!!!!
I've had the best Christmas ever as my boyfriend proposed this morning!!

I still can't believe it - I'm so excited!!! 

xxx


----------



## Mom 2B

Awe Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Beccy - congratulations to both you and mr Beccy. That's fantastic news, how sweet xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Merry Christmas JJ's and a HUGE Congrats to beccy!!!!!


----------



## jojo-m

Happy Christmas everyone!
Becky huge congrats lovely news! And a day you will never forget ahhh x


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats beccy and mr beccy (now OFFICIALLY mr beccy). Merry Xmas all. Gonna have a little nap I think. X


----------



## Disneydancr

iprettii said:


> Disneydancr said:
> 
> 
> Phew! Just had to read about 15 pages to get all caught up.
> 
> First off, Merry Christmas, ladies!
> 
> Secondly, had my 36 week appointment yesterday (Thursday). Had a positive group b strep result, but the doctor's not worried. She said it's fairly common and it just means I need to have antibiotics during labor. I'm 1 cm dilated, and have 30% effacement. LO isn't engaged yet, but oh well... I found it odd, because I've carried her so low this whole pregnancy, I'm dreading what it's going to feel like when she goes even lower! lol.
> 
> I seem to have the same gripes as most of you ladies... acid reflux galore, painful hips, and sharp pains up the, um, lady area. Also, sleep seems to be non-existent during the night time. It's like I'm turning nocturnal... can't sleep when it's dark lol.
> 
> So in reference to your Group B Strep test they told you the results instantly??? I just had mine done yesterday as well.Click to expand...

NO, I had the test last week and got the results this week.

Congrats Beccy!!! hoping OH will take the initiative to do that too soon! you must be so excited! :cloud9:

So, either I'd eaten too much rich food last night or my body's started clearing out for labor. I'm hoping it's the latter. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## millward329

Congrats Beccy : )


----------



## naomicourt

beccybobeccy said:


> Just wanted to say Merry Christmas everyone!!!!
> I've had the best Christmas ever as my boyfriend proposed this morning!!
> 
> I still can't believe it - I'm so excited!!!
> 
> xxx

Yay!!!! Congratulations Hun!! How exciting and how romantic!! :) xx


----------



## blessed

woke up on christmas morning feeling fine! :happydance: Keeping my legs crossed ALL day... I feel like if I do too much walking about, or going up and down the stairs, contractions start SOO easily... so i'm taking it SUPER easy :) Hold on for 6 more days baby!


----------



## abstersmum

Congrats becky merry Christmas everyone x x


----------



## hodbert

Merry Xmas everyone and huge congrats Beccy, how lovely!!


----------



## iprettii

Congrats Beccy!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

Anyone else found that they've received very little for themselves for Xmas? The most distressing has to be the excessively frilly pink tissue holder and cotton bud holder from OHs mum. Followed by a boots baby voucher and breast-feeding nighties from my
mum. Oh the thrill. I don't really mind but I do wish someone has told me that I don't exist except for as an extension of my unborn child. Gonna have to post a picture of these frilly things because none of you are going to believe them- did anyone's grandma ever have those things over the top of their toilet rolls? Like that. Of course, I'm grateful she's thought of the baby but I've gotta display these things! Argh! Just feeling a bit sorry for myself. Other than eat chocolate in the bath there's not much I can do while OH works his way thru his mountain of games. Sigh. Feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Beccy! What an awesome Christmas pressie for you!

LittleMrs, sorry you're feeling down :( 

Well it's 23:45 here. Can't believe Christmas is over already. We had a great day of eating way too much. Mackenzie got some really cute gifts - I didn't think anyone would buy anything as she isn't here yet, lol. I'll post a pic tomorrow of her gifts.


----------



## LittleMrs

See, now cute I could probably handle.


----------



## Disneydancr

Everything I got was for the baby. That's exactly what I wanted, though. Diapers!!!!!! all I asked for. lol


----------



## Mom 2B

I did not recieve anything for the baby. but i have to go to my dads tomrrow so we will see. I didn't get much this year as all our money is beig saved for baby but did get a few really nice things from OH and my mom. MIL gave us each money so thats kinda a bonus as i dont know what i want. but i was really expecting to get something for the baby. But i guess i still have a few weeks so maybe everyone is waiting until he is here. Which after today I hope is very soon. So itchy. New meds not working. got almost no sleep last night and today was quite hormonal and cried a few times and was really frustrated with my nephews and all the other kids too. Was not such a cheerful christmas for me this year.....but ill get over it....LOL


----------



## millward329

Hey ladies not much to say except I ate chocolate for breakfast. Just want to see my ticker as it's full term day for me and Beccy. Someone remind me of the eviction orders again...pineapple and what?
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleMrs

Eviction process sounds a bit like a Barry manilow song. Long walks, pineapple, curry or spicy food, sex. Think that's about it - none proven. I chickened out of trying any kind of eviction process when I hit 37 weeks. Just realised that I'm on final countdown and that tomorrow is single days. Scary.


----------



## LittleMrs

Although apparently my maths sucks coz the ticker says it's 11 days today.

I thought it was Monday today. Oops.


----------



## jojo-m

hi girls hope you all had a fab christmas! we had a lovely day apart from the couple of hours with the MIL at tea time, but she is always very trying!!!! 

A bit of positive action going on, since hubby came home and dtd he said he could feel babys head on his willy, and sure enough on inspection in the bath I could feel her head internally. I can't remember for sure but think I was only a week or so off delivery with corey when this happened with him. I'm quite excited things are progressing! I really didn't want to go to due date, maybe now I won't have to???? x


----------



## millward329

Oh wow Jo that's great news x


----------



## LittleMrs

Wow jo, I didn't know that could happen.


----------



## Jolene

Jo, I hope that means baby is on her way!

I have attached a pic of Mackenzie's gifts :cloud9: The educational toy at the back is from my mom. I don't know what she was thinking, lol. I'll have to put that away until she's a yr or 2.

Oh, and looks like I'm not getting my maternity shoot so hubby is going to have to get creative with his camera. Hope we get some nice shots :(
 



Attached Files:







Mackenzie's Christmas Pressies.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. Ours was very nice even though I lost terribly at monopoly! Happy full term to those that have reached it! I kept telling myself that I don't really need to think of baby being here until after Christmas and now it is after Christmas and reality is sinking in!!! 38 weeks tomorrow! Have a nice boxing day JJ's anyone hitting up the sales?


----------



## Fraggles

Evening ladies hope everyone's Christmas day was good. My little one has a great time even though teething. Ive juts had a nice soak in the bath and feeling all relaxed. Had a tmi moment today went to sit on the toilet and as I was sitting down I felt a blob and it was plug coming out (not bloody though) yuk.

No pressies for me as my family are waiting until baby comes so I can have new clothes once I start shrinking (I needed new stuff last time as I got smaller than pre pregnancy).


----------



## Disneydancr

good morning ladies! 

yay jo! so happy for you... sounds like your LO's coming!
You too Fraggles! Losing your plug definitively is a great sign, I've heard!

I'm ready to have mine too... I'll be full term on Wednesday. I've been getting tons of contractions that start in my back, but that's been going on for a while, and I was only 1 cm dilated on thursday (I was finger-tip dilated the week before). I don't think I'm going to really be able to count contractions as a sign of labor, or I'd be in the hospital right now. I think I'm going to wait for my water to break, or spotting. Little girl wasn't even engaged yet on thursday. Luckily I have weekly appointments, so on Wednesday if I've dilated significantly, maybe the doc will just tell me to go to the hospital (fingers crossed). I don't mind the pain so much... if there's a point to it. I don't blame the LO when she kicks me or squirms around and it hurts, but when it's my body spasm-ing or contracting and it's not because of labor, I reserve the right to get upset. lol. Alright, enough ranting. I hope you ladies have a lovely boxing day... not really familiar with the holiday as we don't celebrate it here, so does anyone want to give me a short synopsis?


----------



## jojo-m

LittleMrs said:


> Wow jo, I didn't know that could happen.

I didn't either when pg with Corey, it right freaked me out :haha:



Jolene said:


> Jo, I hope that means baby is on her way!
> 
> I have attached a pic of Mackenzie's gifts :cloud9: The educational toy at the back is from my mom. I don't know what she was thinking, lol. I'll have to put that away until she's a yr or 2.
> 
> Oh, and looks like I'm not getting my maternity shoot so hubby is going to have to get creative with his camera. Hope we get some nice shots :(

so do I Jo! the gifts for Mackenzie are lovely! Think I'm going to get my hubby to pull out his camera, he's quite keen on photography so hope he can get a couple of tasteful bump shots that don't show my terrible cellulite! I'm thinking black and white! plus got the bump cast to do too, think may get on with them tomorro just in case! How many days til section now hun? x


lovealittle1 said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. Ours was very nice even though I lost terribly at monopoly! Happy full term to those that have reached it! I kept telling myself that I don't really need to think of baby being here until after Christmas and now it is after Christmas and reality is sinking in!!! 38 weeks tomorrow! Have a nice boxing day JJ's anyone hitting up the sales?

yay for 38 weeks! It could be any time now really! its so exciting!



Fraggles said:


> Evening ladies hope everyone's Christmas day was good. My little one has a great time even though teething. Ive juts had a nice soak in the bath and feeling all relaxed. Had a tmi moment today went to sit on the toilet and as I was sitting down I felt a blob and it was plug coming out (not bloody though) yuk.
> 
> No pressies for me as my family are waiting until baby comes so I can have new clothes once I start shrinking (I needed new stuff last time as I got smaller than pre pregnancy).

Hope the LO gets a break from those teeth, it feels almost non stop once it starts doesn't it? I still remember the screaming and Diarrhoea and red cheeks, snotty nose of it all! Its nice to get shopping after the baby comes, even nicer to push your baby ard the shops and stuff too! x


----------



## lovealittle1

Here is my full term bumpage compared to 10 week bumpage. What a difference!
 



Attached Files:







10 + 4 with writing.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3









37+4.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jojo-m

Great bump Hun and look how slim you are, you will be straight back in those jeans I'm sure! X


----------



## lovealittle1

jojo-m said:


> Great bump Hun and look how slim you are, you will be straight back in those jeans I'm sure! X

Awww thanks I hope so!


----------



## iprettii

Disneydancr said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> yay jo! so happy for you... sounds like your LO's coming!
> You too Fraggles! Losing your plug definitively is a great sign, I've heard!
> 
> I'm ready to have mine too... I'll be full term on Wednesday. I've been getting tons of contractions that start in my back, but that's been going on for a while, and I was only 1 cm dilated on thursday (I was finger-tip dilated the week before). I don't think I'm going to really be able to count contractions as a sign of labor, or I'd be in the hospital right now. I think I'm going to wait for my water to break, or spotting. Little girl wasn't even engaged yet on thursday. Luckily I have weekly appointments, so on Wednesday if I've dilated significantly, maybe the doc will just tell me to go to the hospital (fingers crossed). I don't mind the pain so much... if there's a point to it. I don't blame the LO when she kicks me or squirms around and it hurts, but when it's my body spasm-ing or contracting and it's not because of labor, I reserve the right to get upset. lol. Alright, enough ranting. I hope you ladies have a lovely boxing day... not really familiar with the holiday as we don't celebrate it here, so does anyone want to give me a short synopsis?


fingers crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## jms895

No Xmas babies then? Hope everyone had a great one!

We all ill with chest infections and feel poooh! :(



beccybobeccy said:


> Just wanted to say Merry Christmas everyone!!!!
> I've had the best Christmas ever as my boyfriend proposed this morning!!
> 
> I still can't believe it - I'm so excited!!!
> 
> xxx

Congratulations!

I had a lovely ring too :)



millward329 said:


> Hey ladies not much to say except I ate chocolate for breakfast. Just want to see my ticker as it's full term day for me and Beccy. Someone remind me of the eviction orders again...pineapple and what?
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay! xx



jojo-m said:


> hi girls hope you all had a fab christmas! we had a lovely day apart from the couple of hours with the MIL at tea time, but she is always very trying!!!!
> 
> A bit of positive action going on, since hubby came home and dtd he said he could feel babys head on his willy, and sure enough on inspection in the bath I could feel her head internally. I can't remember for sure but think I was only a week or so off delivery with corey when this happened with him. I'm quite excited things are progressing! I really didn't want to go to due date, maybe now I won't have to???? x

Thats fab news! I not checked but reckon I must be one or two cm dialated because of all the pains etc x



Jolene said:


> Jo, I hope that means baby is on her way!
> 
> I have attached a pic of Mackenzie's gifts :cloud9: The educational toy at the back is from my mom. I don't know what she was thinking, lol. I'll have to put that away until she's a yr or 2.
> 
> Oh, and looks like I'm not getting my maternity shoot so hubby is going to have to get creative with his camera. Hope we get some nice shots :(

Gorgeous gifts xx



lovealittle1 said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. Ours was very nice even though I lost terribly at monopoly! Happy full term to those that have reached it! I kept telling myself that I don't really need to think of baby being here until after Christmas and now it is after Christmas and reality is sinking in!!! 38 weeks tomorrow! Have a nice boxing day JJ's anyone hitting up the sales?

Yay happy 38 weeks for tomorrow xx



Disneydancr said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> yay jo! so happy for you... sounds like your LO's coming!
> You too Fraggles! Losing your plug definitively is a great sign, I've heard!
> 
> I'm ready to have mine too... I'll be full term on Wednesday. I've been getting tons of contractions that start in my back, but that's been going on for a while, and I was only 1 cm dilated on thursday (I was finger-tip dilated the week before). I don't think I'm going to really be able to count contractions as a sign of labor, or I'd be in the hospital right now. I think I'm going to wait for my water to break, or spotting. Little girl wasn't even engaged yet on thursday. Luckily I have weekly appointments, so on Wednesday if I've dilated significantly, maybe the doc will just tell me to go to the hospital (fingers crossed). I don't mind the pain so much... if there's a point to it. I don't blame the LO when she kicks me or squirms around and it hurts, but when it's my body spasm-ing or contracting and it's not because of labor, I reserve the right to get upset. lol. Alright, enough ranting. I hope you ladies have a lovely boxing day... not really familiar with the holiday as we don't celebrate it here, so does anyone want to give me a short synopsis?

Ok thanks apart from being ill! Sounds promising for you and Fraggles hun, wont be ,ong! :hugs:



lovealittle1 said:


> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> Great bump Hun and look how slim you are, you will be straight back in those jeans I'm sure! X
> 
> Awww thanks I hope so!Click to expand...

Gorgeous bump xx


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls! Hope you are all well, no more babies yet then?

I have finally gotten round to typing up my bith story so here it is, it's long though! https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...r-failed-induction-c-section.html#post8357172

:hugs:


----------



## Jolene

jojo-m said:


> so do I Jo! the gifts for Mackenzie are lovely! Think I'm going to get my hubby to pull out his camera, he's quite keen on photography so hope he can get a couple of tasteful bump shots that don't show my terrible cellulite! I'm thinking black and white! plus got the bump cast to do too, think may get on with them tomorro just in case! How many days til section now hun? x

Well I think we got some nice pics today. Will sort through them and see:) I have an appointment on Wednesday and then he'll tell us if the section is thurs or monday, so between 4-8 days :thumbup:



lovealittle1 said:


> Here is my full term bumpage compared to 10 week bumpage. What a difference!

Lovely bump! Jo be careful what you say, lol.... I took a pair of pants with that I wore until I was 6m preg and assumed they would fit after Jess was born. I actually started crying in the hospital when they wouldn't fit, lol. Damn hormones.



jms895 said:


> No Xmas babies then? Hope everyone had a great one!
> 
> We all ill with chest infections and feel poooh! :(

I hope you all get better soon. It's not nice feeling sick and still having to look after everyone else too :( Especially at 9m preg.


----------



## pinkneon

My princess was born early on 7th December ... Can you please update it? Thanks :D


----------



## millward329

Congrats on the princess Erikah pinkneon : )

Sympathies with the chest infection Jade, I'm half way through the antibiotics - kinda hard to cough with a big bump huh?


----------



## hodbert

pinkneon said:


> My princess was born early on 7th December ... Can you please update it? Thanks :D

Congrats our your lil girl pinkneon!!


----------



## LittleMrs

Boxing day is a bank holiday when (I think) people used to give to charities. But I'm not totally sure. It's always the day after Xmas but if it's on a sat or sun there's an extra bank holiday afterwards. 

Right ladies, list of symptoms for you- unlike a lot of the ladies, I'm fairly sure my plug is still there. What I wanted to know is do you think I'm getting close? I've spent the last three evenings in bed feeling really sick and when I'm laid up my stomach is really tight and egg-shaped. I now pee like an old man - frequent trips but not much pee- I think bladder can't take much now. I'm a lot more tired than I had been previously and have been napping lots but when I'm not sleeping I'm restless. TMI but my stools are getting more loose. I have more heartburn than I've had previously (there was enough to start with). I've also been having quite a lot of cramps. And I'm finding it very difficult to get comfortable at all. 
So, am I close? Or am I going to be waiting a while yet? All comments gratefully received. 
Lovealittle- can't believe how thin you were pre-pregnancy, think I looked more like your full-term self pre-pregnancy. Lol. And you're all bump too. Wish I HAD a pre-pregnancy figure to get back.


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> Boxing day is a bank holiday when (I think) people used to give to charities. But I'm not totally sure. It's always the day after Xmas but if it's on a sat or sun there's an extra bank holiday afterwards.
> 
> Right ladies, list of symptoms for you- unlike a lot of the ladies, I'm fairly sure my plug is still there. What I wanted to know is do you think I'm getting close? I've spent the last three evenings in bed feeling really sick and when I'm laid up my stomach is really tight and egg-shaped. I now pee like an old man - frequent trips but not much pee- I think bladder can't take much now. I'm a lot more tired than I had been previously and have been napping lots but when I'm not sleeping I'm restless. TMI but my stools are getting more loose. I have more heartburn than I've had previously (there was enough to start with). I've also been having quite a lot of cramps. And I'm finding it very difficult to get comfortable at all.
> So, am I close? Or am I going to be waiting a while yet? All comments gratefully received.
> Lovealittle- can't believe how thin you were pre-pregnancy, think I looked more like your full-term self pre-pregnancy. Lol. And you're all bump too. Wish I HAD a pre-pregnancy figure to get back.

Since this is my first, I can't say whether you're close or not, but your symptoms sound EXACTLY like mine.


----------



## LittleMrs

Thanks Regina, helps to know someone else feels the exact same as me. 

Has anyone heard from Naomi? It's her due date today. Gonna have a bit of a stalk and see if she's been on facebook today. She's been close for a while- fingers crossed for her that her LO is on the way.


----------



## jojo-m

Littlemrs I didn't have a show until over 6cm dilated last time and waters went even later than that so both in established labour. I had no prior warning either just woke up needing a poo quick! That's the thing about these little monkeys we're having, they seem to come when you least expect it ;-) x


----------



## jms895

Tracey - similar symptoms to me and I would gues yes, your body is getting ready :)

Pinkneon congrats!


----------



## jms895

Oh and Tracey to add - Like Jojo, when I went into labour with Caine I woke up at 5am needing a clear out (poo) sorry TMI, then my waters were dripping, (they never gushed) then an hour later lost plug and within about 10 hours he was here :) I think your body is preparing you for a faster labour :) Like me, hopefully. Thats what I think. Every niggle and pain is a step closer and less to have to do on the day! :hugs:

God my chest, lungs and wind pipe are killing. What do I do as docs shut tomorrow and Tues I think :shrug:


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats pinkneon! Another :pink: bundle!


----------



## lovealittle1

Littlemrs - thanks for the nice comment. My symptoms are very similar to yours too. everyone keeps saying I am going to have the new years baby. If you have the first baby born of the year you get loads of gifts as well as your picture and story in the media. Wouldn't mind all the freebies but no interest in having our pictures taken!


----------



## jms895

Ahh all the freebies would be great :)

I had predicted 2nd Jan early on, so I might stick with that now! Want bubs to stay put until I feel better :(


----------



## LittleMrs

Jade, try nhs direct - sounds pretty bad to me, bronchial almost. 

Thanks for the advice ladies, I especially like the idea of a quicker labour. Lol.


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun, think will come them in the morning. Me Caine and OH could do with some antibiotics I think :(


----------



## LittleMrs

They'll be able to make you an appointment with the local
emergency dr and they'll give you some antibiotics- you'll be high priority, being heavily pregnant. Good luck. Xx


----------



## Disneydancr

according to jaymeebee's thread, becky 123 had hers too.


----------



## blessed

Wow! Congratulations everyone! They're really coming! 

Mine will be here Friday! Eeeek!!


----------



## Disneydancr

Yes, congratulations everyone! 

I wonder how soon my LO will be. I'm having a new sort of pain. It feels like constipation (which is usually a sharp pain in the lower left for me) but on the right side... weird, huh? Also, my back and legs feel like I'm on my period. I've been getting contractions, but the pains are only the ones I've described above, so I don't know if they're labor or not. Peeing every hour at least, but only a couple of tbs at a time. No bleeding, but I can't seem to walk with my legs straight anymore. I look like I've been riding a horse for the past week. lol. 

By the way, I tried feeling inside to see if I could feel anything, and I think my LO has moved down, because I can definitely feel the head... I wish I knew what the cervix felt like so I could tell by myself how dilated I am... but I guess that's why I'm not a doctor. Do you think I should call the hospital and see what they say whether I should go in or not? I don't want to be the kind of woman who gets too hopeful and reads all the niggles as a sign of labor and just takes up a bed when other people might need it, but I also don't want to be someone who accidentally delivers at home because she's too stupid and/or stubborn to see that she's in labor. I've heard some of you ladies say you've gone into labor and been already super dilated, but not known because your water didn't break till late or you didn't have your show till late. What do you ladies think?

BTW, I'm going to post this in the 3rd tri forum too to get as many answers as possible.


----------



## blessed

I would definitely call and ask!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Just a small rant about severe back pain, mainly on one side of my back :(


----------



## Disneydancr

:hugs: fraggles!


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> hi ladies, just a quick one to say that my waters broke yesterday morning and at 12.30am today my gorgeous little baby boy was born!:baby:
> 
> i will write more soon but i am still in hospital at the moment. xx

Fabulous news Congratulations! Cant wait to hear more xx


----------



## jms895

smiffy85 said:


> Wow more babies have come along but none on xmas day!!! Congrats to Pink neon on your little girl!
> 
> Can't wait to see pics Naomi, congrats hunny!!!
> 
> Congratulations to you too beccy!! Proposed to on xmas day that is very special.
> 
> I enjoyed my last christmas with just me and OH. Glad bean decided to stay put but now wnat him out as I am SOOOOOO uncomfortable and not sleeping much at all. Had a really nice day with OH's family on xmas eve then spent the evening with friends which wasn't expected and was lovely. Then got up xmas morning to some lovely gifts from OH and then drove to my parents and had lots more nice stuff too. Been very spoilt.
> 
> Oh went to midwife on xmas eve morning and am fully engaged and good bp. All looking fine and baby isn't going to be massive as he's still only measuring 36cm. She thinks about 7 to 7 and a half pounds. She read my birth plan too and said how good it was and that it was very easy to understand. :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely christmas and is now looking forward to all the jellybeans coming soon!!!! YAY! (Altho I am petrified of going into labour now!!!)
> 
> xxxx

Sounds good! Wont be long yay :)



Fraggles said:


> Congratulations Naomi cant wait for all the details.
> 
> 
> I've decided I should of bought shares in Gaviscon my heartburn as reached all new heights on the discomfort front.
> 
> Jade hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Oh gosh im having a baby next week at the latest :wacko:

Thanks hun but feel awful, like I been run over been in bed all day. Dreading going into labour like this :nope:

Not long for you now!



millward329 said:


> Big congrats Naomi and Mr Naomi and Eloise :happydance: Yay for a boy too.
> 
> Jade hope you have got some antibiotics, the good thing about waking in middle of night is you can take one then too. I've found vicks helps a little.
> 
> Smiffy - so exciting that you are fully engaged - more babies on their way soon. I think 7 to 7 1/2 lb is a fair size.
> 
> Have a good day everyone :hugs:

Rang NHS direct and docs no answer, rang hospital and they wont give any of us anything :nope: I am so pissed off!



millward329 said:


> Thought I'd check to see if anyone else had had babies in Third Tri and saw that Waiting2bMommy due on Xmas day had her little boy Levi David on 23rd by emergancy c-sec. Weighing 9lbs 4oz and 22 inches long.
> 
> Congrats to them and another boy :thumbup:

Congrats its all go now!!



millward329 said:


> Jessabella is in labour at the moment - 5cm dilated - she is due same day as you Tracy :flower:

Congratulations Jessa!



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies just seen in 3rd tri that becky123 (due 17th Jan) has had her baby
> 
> 
> 
> Becky123 said:
> 
> 
> I had my baby by c section weighing 5lb 8oz on xmas eve at 12.36pm hs name is Owen Rhys PerrettClick to expand...

Yay congrats!



blessed said:


> Wow! Congratulations everyone! They're really coming!
> 
> Mine will be here Friday! Eeeek!!

Yay!! :)



Fraggles said:


> Just a small rant about severe back pain, mainly on one side of my back :(

:hugs:


----------



## LittleMrs

Jade, I heard from a friend that nhs direct is totally backed up. Think there's an online bit where you can put in your phone number and they call you back- you should be high priority. 
Us soon then, 10 days left till due date, hope you can get to a dr so you can get better asap- you're right, it would totally suck to be ill and in labour at the same time. X


----------



## Disneydancr

btw, I just called my doctor and I'm awaiting a call back about what I need to do. I was told I'm not supposed to be taking tub baths anymore because I'm too far along. Oh well... they were the one thing that helped my back.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Congratulations Naomi and PinkNeon!!
Loving all the baby news... Hopefully I will be able to keep up with the thread a bit more now I am on Mat Leave!!

Baby is still floating free for me so doesn't look like anything happening here with "Falcon" any time soon... I fully expect to go over.

2 of the girls from my NCT class due in Jan have already had their babies... I have baby-envy!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

oooooh I'm a watermelon now!!! YAY!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

My baby appears to have dropped a bit since yesterday, less squirming today- not too much but a noticeable amount. Think we're both getting ready now- me and the LO. Feeling tight and heavy and less rib ache today than the rest of the week. 10 days till due date, 24 days max.


----------



## Mom 2B

HOLY babies!!!! Glad teh boys are starting to catch up too!
Congrats everyone on your babies....hope to see pics soon.

I've still been crazy itchy with nothing that helps. I go for my 35 week growth u/s wednesday and will also be calling dr to get in and get something new to try for the PUPPPS. had a great christmas with lots of family. Not a lot of pressies but I dont care, I just wanted to see all my family. Got one party left tomorrow night and then this christmas season is done for another year.


----------



## lovealittle1

:happydance: I just lost my plug!!! It was very obvious too - won't go into the tmi stuff about it. I know it can still be weeks bit am super excited by body is preparing!!


----------



## Mom 2B

lovealittle1 said:


> :happydance: I just lost my plug!!! It was very obvious too - won't go into the tmi stuff about it. I know it can still be weeks bit am super excited by body is preparing!!

Yay! it could be weeks.....but it could be days or hours from starting too!


----------



## Disneydancr

lovealittle1 said:


> :happydance: I just lost my plug!!! It was very obvious too - won't go into the tmi stuff about it. I know it can still be weeks bit am super excited by body is preparing!!

so jealous!


----------



## LittleMrs

Lovealittle1 - glad you said it's obvious, am keeping my eyes ultra peeled for plug loss but nothing yet. Like Disney, I am quite jealous. Single figures this morning! 9 days. When did we last hear from smiffy coz she's a couple of days ahead of me? Even half a day without hearing from someone at this stage could mean they're in labour! How scary/exciting!


----------



## Disneydancr

Congrats LittleMrs!


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> Jade, I heard from a friend that nhs direct is totally backed up. Think there's an online bit where you can put in your phone number and they call you back- you should be high priority.
> Us soon then, 10 days left till due date, hope you can get to a dr so you can get better asap- you're right, it would totally suck to be ill and in labour at the same time. X

I have been told to rest and take paracetamols and address for the walk in xcentre if things get serious :dohh: another crap nights sleep for us all. I am sat here sweating my ass off :(


----------



## jms895

Yay congrats Little Mrs! CHeck your waters arnt dripping thats what happened to me when plug went, 10 hours later Caine was here :dance:


----------



## LittleMrs

Not my plug that's gone, unfortunately. I think you should seriously consider the drop in centre if you're sweating because your temp is so high. At least drs is back open tomorrow. Are u going to be ok? X


----------



## millward329

Jade please go to drop in centre x


----------



## hodbert

Hey JB'S just to ldt u know I am still here, reading all ur posts :) not posting as much at mo as am just so tired, but am keeping up to date on you all!

Someone asked about Smiffy - I'm friends with her on fb and as far as i can see she hasnt had her lo, think shes just been busy over xmas.

Anyway quick update from me - Holly is doing well although her sleeping is up and down, one night its great, the next we struggle to get her to sleep. Last night she cried every time we put her down between 10pm & 3am so sleep has been very little! I am recovering ok, still cant walk too far without getting shattered. Am braving a walk round babies r us tomorrow as there are some bits we need. Am looking forward to a trip out but am worried about overdoing it as it completely wipes me out when i do. Hopefully I'll be fine :)

Anyway, Holly is now asleep on my lap so should put her back to bed. I was thinking when there are a few more jb's here we should start aa thread in baby section as it would be nice to all keep in touch. :hugs:


----------



## sar35

I texted Smiffy, she is ok and on her way home from being away for christmas, she will be on here soon x


----------



## abstersmum

fab idea hodbert


----------



## Jolene

Jade, have you checked your temp. The doctors don't like it to get too high as it can raise the temp of the amniotic fluid which isn't good for baby. Get better soon!

Lisa, I agree about the thread. We all need to keep in touch! Holly is so beautiful. I'm glad she's doing well. She probably just doesn't know the diff between night and day. I'm sure she'll be in a routine in no time.


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> Not my plug that's gone, unfortunately. I think you should seriously consider the drop in centre if you're sweating because your temp is so high. At least drs is back open tomorrow. Are u going to be ok? X

What was it then, if not the plug???? You said it was quite obvious! Hopefully your plug does go soon. :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Hey ladies

Congrats on single digits Littlemrs

Jade-hope you get some relief soon!

Lisa-hope holly let's you get some rest and toys r us is not too tiring. My SIL that just had a c-section when she and my bro go out he gets her one of those motorized shopping carts but not sure if toys r us has them :shrug:

I LOVE the idea of us having a baby section. It would be so sad if we all lost touch after babies came.

All the confusion about the plug - it was me that lost it yesterday but nothing else has really happened since jut the usual b&h's and cramping.


----------



## LittleMrs

Wasn't me that lost plug- was lovealittle1. I was just saying I was quite glad it was obvious, but I've forgotten why. Lol. Been having really strong BH. X


----------



## iprettii

@ Hodbert that's a great idea.

@ lovelittle good luck, because it should be just a matter of days that your LO will be here.


----------



## sar35

I also think we need a baby section too I kind of feel out of the loop a bit and its a bit odd 'going it alone' but now you are all catching up it would be lovely to have a baby section


----------



## Fraggles

eeeeeek single figures for me :wacko:

Baby section sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> Not my plug that's gone, unfortunately. I think you should seriously consider the drop in centre if you're sweating because your temp is so high. At least drs is back open tomorrow. Are u going to be ok? X

Oops sorry chuck - meant Lovealittleone. I have a fuzzy head :wacko:

Feeling a bit better. Had sleep and paracetamols. Shivers not so bad and I just ache now and general cough and cold. Gonna go bed early and hope that helps but I want to take little man to the docs tomorrow for some antiobitics so will get him to check me out too.

One of my friends is in hospital with swine flu she is 26 weeks preg :(



Fraggles said:


> eeeeeek single figures for me :wacko:
> 
> Baby section sounds good :thumbup:

Yay! Not long now! Someone with a bubs create a JanJellybeans thread in parenting groups? Then send us all the link. I am still on Marchmummies 09 and have some great freinds still from my first pregnancy x



sar35 said:


> I also think we need a baby section too I kind of feel out of the loop a bit and its a bit odd 'going it alone' but now you are all catching up it would be lovely to have a baby section

WSS^^

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## sar35

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/494836-january-jellybean-mummies.html#post8376061
link for january jellybean mummies thread, wasnt sure what to write though lol


----------



## lovealittle1

iprettii said:


> @ Hodbert that's a great idea.
> 
> @ lovelittle good luck, because it should be just a matter of days that your LO will be here.

Oh I hope so!!!!

:happydance: there is a mummy thread now


----------



## sar35

sar35 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/494836-january-jellybean-mummies.html#post8376061
> link for january jellybean mummies thread, wasnt sure what to write though lol

does the link in my sig work?


----------



## pinkie77

Hi *waves*

Just popping in to say hi, what a lot of babies we have now! Congratulations to all the new jellybean mummies x x x

Big hugs to everyone that's not well, hope you're feeling better soon. And hugs to everyone that's had enough now too!

Hope you all had a good Christmas. It's been chaos here as usual lol but quieter now as my kids are away for new year with their dads family :(

Anyway nothing to report, a few niggles but nothing progressing :(. Just fed up now!


----------



## LittleMrs

I don't think I'm far off now. Been tidying all day, had really soft stools and strong braxton hicks that feel a lot more like definite squeezing than previous braxton hicks. What do you think, ladies? Every day feels a bit closer but I never seem to get there. Oh well, even if they let me go to 42 weeks I guess there's only 23 days left (including today, which is pretty much over now). 
Got a feeling it could be tonight, just because the OH has been whining about a headache for about an hr now and I've washed the bedsheets today.


----------



## Jolene

sar35 said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/494836-january-jellybean-mummies.html#post8376061
> link for january jellybean mummies thread, wasnt sure what to write though lol
> 
> does the link in my sig work?Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah, yes it does work!!! Do you think we should add the year to the title? 

Jade, sorry to hear about your friend. Hope she's ok!


----------



## beccybobeccy

I'm totally symptom-spotting at the moment - every little niggle... 

but nothing going yet. not even a BH... this is going to be a long few weeks - lol!!


----------



## blessed

I have a feeling if I was going naturally I would be 2 weeks late too! I have barely any symptoms aside from soft stools and really loose feeling hips.... I only had strong BH's on Christmas Eve... nothing else after that. But baby Sarai will be here FRIDAY.... this is so crazy.... lol


----------



## Disneydancr

Yay Blessed!


----------



## iprettii

@ blessed yay for Friday are you prepared? Knowing the way I am, I'd be running around getting things I don't even need lol.


----------



## lovealittle1

beccybobeccy said:


> I'm totally symptom-spotting at the moment - every little niggle...
> 
> but nothing going yet. not even a BH... this is going to be a long few weeks - lol!!

I'm doing the same ever since I lost my plug! At least all us JJ's have each other to keep us sane what I am now calling the two week wait!


----------



## hodbert

Yay Blessed, so excited for you! Sorry I know you will have said but are you having an induction or csection?

I am so jealous of all you ladies who are having clear outs! Its been ages since I had a proper good poo!!! Sorry if TMI :blush: I was induced on 17th and since then had a tiny bit thursday (after an hour sat on loo!!), a bit yday and a bit today! My ass is killing me and I still look about 24 weeks preggo due to gas and everything else in there! I just want to go goddamit!!!!!!! :hissy:

Had a good shop in babies r us - got dressed properly (although at the mo cant wear anything but my pj bottoms as theyre the only thing that sit higher than my incision, fortunately they r black so dont look too bad!), put make up and perfume on - it was an occasion to get out of the house!!! Was shattered afterwards but didnt feel like id overdone it too much, so success! :happydance:


----------



## LittleMrs

Who was it that said once the baby dropped they were starving all the time? It's 6am here, the bump has changed shape and is smaller than last night, I got up to peeanf I'm waddling and I'm totally famished. Am actually going to get up for some toast and cereal at 6am when I could technically stay in bed all day. I think/hope i've got a good few days left anyway because I've got massive list of housework that I wrote last night in bed (it IS a bit psychotic but at least the house will be clean and tidy). 
Is anyone else beginning to get the final preparations done? I remember Lisa saying that she had a final romantic meal with the OH before her induction - anyone else doing this? Because I'm not being induced I don't know when that'll be but I like the idea, especially seeing as I'm a moody cow and OH deserves a treat for putting up with me. 
How is everyone feeling today? There's a lot of flu going around and am a bit worried about some jellybeans who are poorly. 
Lisa, glad your babies r us trip went well, the bits you needed, was it stuff you ran out of or things you never would have thought of? I'm worried that I'm disorganised. How much longer until you can wear proper trousers again? Can't believe how active you seem
to be after such major surgery.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hi!

My baby BOY was born on Dec 23rd two days early. He was 9lbs 4oz 22inches long and his name is Levi David.


----------



## hodbert

LittleMrs said:


> Who was it that said once the baby dropped they were starving all the time? It's 6am here, the bump has changed shape and is smaller than last night, I got up to peeanf I'm waddling and I'm totally famished. Am actually going to get up for some toast and cereal at 6am when I could technically stay in bed all day. I think/hope i've got a good few days left anyway because I've got massive list of housework that I wrote last night in bed (it IS a bit psychotic but at least the house will be clean and tidy).
> Is anyone else beginning to get the final preparations done? I remember Lisa saying that she had a final romantic meal with the OH before her induction - anyone else doing this? Because I'm not being induced I don't know when that'll be but I like the idea, especially seeing as I'm a moody cow and OH deserves a treat for putting up with me.
> How is everyone feeling today? There's a lot of flu going around and am a bit worried about some jellybeans who are poorly.
> Lisa, glad your babies r us trip went well, the bits you needed, was it stuff you ran out of or things you never would have thought of? I'm worried that I'm disorganised. How much longer until you can wear proper trousers again? Can't believe how active you seem
> to be after such major surgery.

Hey Littlemrs, my trip was to get mainly things we didnt have enough of like burping cloths, dummies, cardigans for wearing over short sleeved tops, we bought a baby carrier, more nappies and some scratch mitts with elasric as ones we had kept falling off. I a, still in my pj bottoms all the ti,e inc outside as they are the only pair i have that sit above my scar. Also in hubbys boxers for same reason!!!:dohh: I am trying to be as active as i can without completely wearing myself out as the more active i am, the quicker the recovery.

We r really struggling to get holly settled at mo. we can get her to sleeop but then she wakes up crying 5 mins later n cant figure out y - she had been fed n changed just before we put her down!! its getting quite tough now as we r gettung zero sleep n r then dead narky all day. thing is she sleeps great during the day! we r trying to keep her awake during day as much as poss but still gaving same prob!!! :shrug:



Waiting2bMommy said:


> Hi!
> 
> My baby BOY was born on Dec 23rd two days early. He was 9lbs 4oz 22inches long and his name is Levi David.

congrats again!!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Lisa, sorry if this sounds so obvious and I'm sorry if you have already tried this. Before you put Holly down for a nap/sleep have you tried burping her? Babies can suffer from trapped wind even if you think you got it all up after her feed. When she is led down the gas could be moving around and unsettling her.

We had this with Phoebe for the first couple of weeks and once the wind was up she stayed asleep after being settled. It's something our health visitor advised we try and it seemed to work wonders.

Hope this helps and you both get some decent sleep. Glad to hear that you able to get out an about. The fresh air will make you feel so much better.


----------



## Lou229

hodbert said:


> We r really struggling to get holly settled at mo. we can get her to sleeop but then she wakes up crying 5 mins later n cant figure out y - she had been fed n changed just before we put her down!! its getting quite tough now as we r gettung zero sleep n r then dead narky all day. thing is she sleeps great during the day! we r trying to keep her awake during day as much as poss but still gaving same prob!!! :shrug:
> 
> 
> Hi sorry to butt in when I've not been on in so long, it's just that after reading your last post, it reminded me of my SIL little one. She was the same after lying down, she'd start crying right away. Turned out she has reflux and since they figured this out, she has been a lot better (although still not completely sorted). Try slower teats on the bottle and keeping the little one more upright when feeding then keep her upright for 20mins after feed. My SIL also folded a towel under the top of the mattress so she is slightly propped up when lying down. If all of this fails, gaviscon has also helped for my neice. Not sure if this will help but it just sounds the same as soon as she lies flat, she cries.Click to expand...


----------



## jojo-m

Littlemrs was me that starving all the time now baby engaged. I eat so much more than before it's untrue! Tho its nice to enjoy food again! 

Waiting2bmommy congrats on birth of Levi! Enjoy your babymoon x


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies. FINALLY got a docs appointment for me and Caine this morning.

Aches etc seem to have eased but now my chest is thrashing and I am couging stuff up :sick: sorry TMI.

Congrats Waiting2bmommy!

Lisa hope you (and me!) can have a big pooh soon! :wacko: I just had some lactulose. Gone from all the time to not going again :(

Tracey sounds good hun! Eat to get that labour energy up :)


----------



## jms895

I wish I was hungry I have lost 4 pounds :nope: and my bump is still little :nope:


----------



## iprettii

Waiting2bMommy said:


> Hi!
> 
> My baby BOY was born on Dec 23rd two days early. He was 9lbs 4oz 22inches long and his name is Levi David.

awwww congrats


----------



## Jolene

I just got back from my appointment. Doctor says baby is doing well. My placenta is starting to calcify and my amniotic fluid is a bit low but that could still be fine until my original date (3rd) He just doesn't want to risk me going into labor over the busy weekend and having an emergency c-sec so he's booked me in for tomorrow 1pm :shock: I thought I'd be more excited but I just feel like I wanna throw up, lol. It just all seems so soon!


----------



## hodbert

Jolene said:


> I just got back from my appointment. Doctor says baby is doing well. My placenta is starting to calcify and my amniotic fluid is a bit low but that could still be fine until my original date (3rd) He just doesn't want to risk me going into labor over the busy weekend and having an emergency c-sec so he's booked me in for tomorrow 1pm :shock: I thought I'd be more excited but I just feel like I wanna throw up, lol. It just all seems so soon!

Hey jolene justt seen thison fb, v exciting! R they inducing u or csection? :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

mum2be2011 said:


> Lisa, sorry if this sounds so obvious and I'm sorry if you have already tried this. Before you put Holly down for a nap/sleep have you tried burping her? Babies can suffer from trapped wind even if you think you got it all up after her feed. When she is led down the gas could be moving around and unsettling her.
> 
> We had this with Phoebe for the first couple of weeks and once the wind was up she stayed asleep after being settled. It's something our health visitor advised we try and it seemed to work wonders.
> 
> Hope this helps and you both get some decent sleep. Glad to hear that you able to get out an about. The fresh air will make you feel so much better.




Lou229 said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> We r really struggling to get holly settled at mo. we can get her to sleeop but then she wakes up crying 5 mins later n cant figure out y - she had been fed n changed just before we put her down!! its getting quite tough now as we r gettung zero sleep n r then dead narky all day. thing is she sleeps great during the day! we r trying to keep her awake during day as much as poss but still gaving same prob!!! :shrug:
> 
> 
> Hi sorry to butt in when I've not been on in so long, it's just that after reading your last post, it reminded me of my SIL little one. She was the same after lying down, she'd start crying right away. Turned out she has reflux and since they figured this out, she has been a lot better (although still not completely sorted). Try slower teats on the bottle and keeping the little one more upright when feeding then keep her upright for 20mins after feed. My SIL also folded a towel under the top of the mattress so she is slightly propped up when lying down. If all of this fails, gaviscon has also helped for my neice. Not sure if this will help but it just sounds the same as soon as she lies flat, she cries.
> 
> hi girls thanks for the tips. we always burp her after a feed. we just bought some more slower teats for bottle today but we do keep her pretty upright when feeding. will keep in mind about keeping her upright tho. seeing doc on monday so if shes still doing it will mention it.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Lisa :) I'll be having a c-sec!


----------



## millward329

Ooh Jolene....baby is coming tomorrow. Guess your emotions are all over the place...have you got everything ready - it could be a useful distraction in the wait today x Can't remember what team you are on but will look at front page soon.

Tracy my bump has dropped this last few days....think the sales shopping helped! He was so wriggly all day and night but has settled now. I'm liking food a lot too. I was so restless last night and bump is permanently rock solid so was thinking I may be in luck and come early. Can't wait to see how engaged he is on Friday. Finally got to sleep at 5am but strangely cheerful. 

Went to see the labour ward last night and got chance to ask some questions that releived my anxieties. The pool room looks good because it has twinkly lights - anyone else get grumpy about bright lighting when they in pain? They said they have a lot of staff at the unit - guess because it's an Island - so should be well looked after. Weird thing was leaving only to see a girl I went to school with being wheeled in!


----------



## Jolene

No Susie, I have everything ready and I don't know what to do with myself, lol. The house needs a bit of a clean but my bump is so heavy and uncomfortable that's not gonna happen.

I am glad you feel more at ease about the hospital. What is a pool room? I hope that isn't a stupid question, haha.


----------



## millward329

Thanks, it's where you can give birth in the birthing pool rather than in a room with a bed : )


----------



## sar35

Hodbert, Joe has reflux prob, he projectile vomited after a feed, he has Infant Gaviscon in his bottles now, which has solved the problem of his sickness but now he just dry heaves which isnt very pleasant for him. We have him on a vari flow teat too as it was too much effort for him using the slow flow and the fast flow was making him sick as he was taking too much.
Do my links in my sig work?


----------



## beccybobeccy

lovealittle1 said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> I'm totally symptom-spotting at the moment - every little niggle...
> 
> but nothing going yet. not even a BH... this is going to be a long few weeks - lol!!
> 
> I'm doing the same ever since I lost my plug! At least all us JJ's have each other to keep us sane what I am now calling the two week wait!Click to expand...

Haha! I like it... I think it will be fine whilst OH is off work but as soon as he goes back on the 4th Jan I think the boredom will set in!




Waiting2bMommy said:


> Hi!
> 
> My baby BOY was born on Dec 23rd two days early. He was 9lbs 4oz 22inches long and his name is Levi David.

Massive Congratulations!!:happydance:



Jolene said:


> I just got back from my appointment. Doctor says baby is doing well. My placenta is starting to calcify and my amniotic fluid is a bit low but that could still be fine until my original date (3rd) He just doesn't want to risk me going into labor over the busy weekend and having an emergency c-sec so he's booked me in for tomorrow 1pm :shock: I thought I'd be more excited but I just feel like I wanna throw up, lol. It just all seems so soon!

:happydance:So exciting!!! Just take some time for yourself today, eat some nice food, pamper yourself etc.... just take it easy! Good luck for tomorrow! Can't wait to hear the news!




sar35 said:


> Hodbert, Joe has reflux prob, he projectile vomited after a feed, he has Infant Gaviscon in his bottles now, which has solved the problem of his sickness but now he just dry heaves which isnt very pleasant for him. We have him on a vari flow teat too as it was too much effort for him using the slow flow and the fast flow was making him sick as he was taking too much.
> Do my links in my sig work?

Links aren't working Sar - sorry xx


----------



## Jolene

Oh right Susie, duh :rofl:

Thanks Beccy:) I don't think you'll get time to be bored when hubby goes back to work, lol. My hubby has taken 6 weeks leave which now starts tomorrow. I am so happy as with my son he got 3 days paternity leave, pathetic!

Yeah Sar your links aint workin:(


----------



## sar35

i shall go back to the old fashioned way !


----------



## jms895

Sounds lovely Susie :)

Jolene! How exciting good luck hun!

I am getting mega back pains :shock:


----------



## Mom 2B

hodbert said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Who was it that said once the baby dropped they were starving all the time? It's 6am here, the bump has changed shape and is smaller than last night, I got up to peeanf I'm waddling and I'm totally famished. Am actually going to get up for some toast and cereal at 6am when I could technically stay in bed all day. I think/hope i've got a good few days left anyway because I've got massive list of housework that I wrote last night in bed (it IS a bit psychotic but at least the house will be clean and tidy).
> Is anyone else beginning to get the final preparations done? I remember Lisa saying that she had a final romantic meal with the OH before her induction - anyone else doing this? Because I'm not being induced I don't know when that'll be but I like the idea, especially seeing as I'm a moody cow and OH deserves a treat for putting up with me.
> How is everyone feeling today? There's a lot of flu going around and am a bit worried about some jellybeans who are poorly.
> Lisa, glad your babies r us trip went well, the bits you needed, was it stuff you ran out of or things you never would have thought of? I'm worried that I'm disorganised. How much longer until you can wear proper trousers again? Can't believe how active you seem
> to be after such major surgery.
> 
> Hey Littlemrs, my trip was to get mainly things we didnt have enough of like burping cloths, dummies, cardigans for wearing over short sleeved tops, we bought a baby carrier, more nappies and some scratch mitts with elasric as ones we had kept falling off. I a, still in my pj bottoms all the ti,e inc outside as they are the only pair i have that sit above my scar. Also in hubbys boxers for same reason!!!:dohh: I am trying to be as active as i can without completely wearing myself out as the more active i am, the quicker the recovery.
> 
> We r really struggling to get holly settled at mo. we can get her to sleeop but then she wakes up crying 5 mins later n cant figure out y - she had been fed n changed just before we put her down!! its getting quite tough now as we r gettung zero sleep n r then dead narky all day. thing is she sleeps great during the day! we r trying to keep her awake during day as much as poss but still gaving same prob!!! :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting2bMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> My baby BOY was born on Dec 23rd two days early. He was 9lbs 4oz 22inches long and his name is Levi David.Click to expand...
> 
> congrats again!!!Click to expand...

Another thing you could try with Holly is if you think her days and nights are mixed up,,,,,,which i think you mentinoed a little while ago?


----------



## Mom 2B

Sorry not sure what happened there!

Try to make sure day time naps are not in a super dark room this way she knows that its day time. and make sure night sleep is dark. I had this problem with my daughter and once i started keeping the curtains open a bit or having her stay in the livingroom during the day and making sure in bed at night was dark it all seemed to work its self out.

good luck!!!!!


----------



## smiffy85

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been awol - it was nice to know you were thinking of me tho!

Well I am still BLOOMING PREGNANT!!! GAH! Lol. Getting cross now cos I'm not sleeping well and can't sit or stand comfortably or realyl do anything lol. Thats the reason I haven't been online, I just couldn't be arsed. Sorry lol :blush:

So pleased for all the other jellybean mummies tho! Can't believe jolene is going in tomorrow, I saw it on FB earlier and got excited. And thanks sarah for settin up a mummies thread. When Im done updating on here I will be mosying over to add myself even tho my stubborn litte man seems to like just etasing me at the mo.

If your on fb as my friend you will know I am annoyed with midwifes and nhs again!! I need a 40 wk appt and my docs is booked up so have to go somewhere else and see someone different AGAIN! That will make it a total of 6 midwives since I found out about bean. Some continuity would be nice please. Plus I thought I would be priority now as I will be 3 days over already by thursday! GRRRRR! On top of that my sore throat is still here too and hasn't cleared with anitbiotics and I have developed a horrible spd pain in my right hip which means I am hobbling like a granny.

Ok think I am in a grump officially lol! I am tryin to be cheerful and stay sane but I could have cried earlier just walking to the loo!!!! OH has been awesome tho and cleaned all downstairs yesterday bless him. Hes back at work tomorrow and fri morning then we are booked to go out for a meal with friends for new years night which I am tryng to look forward to but everything is so much effort now.

Ok moan and rant over hehehe! Can't wait to hear naomi's birth story, does anyone know if she ended up vbac or c-section in the end???

xxxxxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats waiting2bmommy!!!

Good luck for tomorrow jolene!

I had a very long night loads of cramping again and b&h's. I am pretty sure baby is very low down in pelvis now as the low down cramping is getting intense! I see dr this morn so hopefully he can tell me something I don't already know. I am really thinking this baby will be here soon though!!


----------



## iprettii

Hello Ladies!!!

Nothing much has been really going on, on my end.. I usually have pressure on the lower part of my bump when I walk, sleeping at night is more of a task than anything else, my LO's movements are MORE now and way more painful now.
I do have my 36wk appointment today which I'm sure won't be eventful because I don't see/feel a change in me from 6 days ago.

I hope everyone has a blessed day!!!


----------



## Mom 2B

Morning fellow Jellies....I have my 35 week growth scan today. Hopeing baby boy isn't any farther behind than he was last time. I also see my dr tomorrow about my PUPPP and im going to see if he has another prescription I can try.....if not I want this baby out at 37 weeks cuz im giong insane with the ithing. 
I can't believe my boy will be here in 2-4 weeks.....its crazy!!!!! ive been washing up the last of the clothes that a friend gave me. She had like 6 snowwuits for her little boy! I dont know what to do with them. I dont even need one. I bought a car seat cover and plan to use blankets instead of a snowsuit. Sure hope i can find someone who can use them.

Anyways ill update later after my u/s but just so you know im totally prepared adn expecting them to tell me that baby stopped growing and will be tiny like my daughter. I figure if I go in there prepared for him to be small it wont break my heart if he is and ill be plesantly surprised if he is not small.


----------



## jojo-m

Hi girls

Well the nesting has finally gotten me, my kitchen has been brutalised with bleach, spray, scrubbing and wiping and the Christmas decorations are slowly disappearing one by one. I'm not usually such a Christmas spoiler but every time I walk past one I feel it has to go! My friend was due 21st dec has had a sweep today and is already 3cm dilated so expecting huge baby envy tomorro if her midwife is right and she goes into labour tonight! 

I'm doing my belly cast I was bought as a gift tonight but then I'm officially ready to give birth! X


----------



## jms895

I am so excited for you Jolene!

I am still getting back ache but only when active. Also had another clear out not getting my hopes up tho!

One week until D Day! :)



smiffy85 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I've been awol - it was nice to know you were thinking of me tho!
> 
> Well I am still BLOOMING PREGNANT!!! GAH! Lol. Getting cross now cos I'm not sleeping well and can't sit or stand comfortably or realyl do anything lol. Thats the reason I haven't been online, I just couldn't be arsed. Sorry lol :blush:
> 
> So pleased for all the other jellybean mummies tho! Can't believe jolene is going in tomorrow, I saw it on FB earlier and got excited. And thanks sarah for settin up a mummies thread. When Im done updating on here I will be mosying over to add myself even tho my stubborn litte man seems to like just etasing me at the mo.
> 
> If your on fb as my friend you will know I am annoyed with midwifes and nhs again!! I need a 40 wk appt and my docs is booked up so have to go somewhere else and see someone different AGAIN! That will make it a total of 6 midwives since I found out about bean. Some continuity would be nice please. Plus I thought I would be priority now as I will be 3 days over already by thursday! GRRRRR! On top of that my sore throat is still here too and hasn't cleared with anitbiotics and I have developed a horrible spd pain in my right hip which means I am hobbling like a granny.
> 
> Ok think I am in a grump officially lol! I am tryin to be cheerful and stay sane but I could have cried earlier just walking to the loo!!!! OH has been awesome tho and cleaned all downstairs yesterday bless him. Hes back at work tomorrow and fri morning then we are booked to go out for a meal with friends for new years night which I am tryng to look forward to but everything is so much effort now.
> 
> Ok moan and rant over hehehe! Can't wait to hear naomi's birth story, does anyone know if she ended up vbac or c-section in the end???
> 
> xxxxxxx

Not sure about Naomi, am assuming VBAC tho. :hugs: REST UP HUN!! xx



lovealittle1 said:


> Congrats waiting2bmommy!!!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow jolene!
> 
> I had a very long night loads of cramping again and b&h's. I am pretty sure baby is very low down in pelvis now as the low down cramping is getting intense! I see dr this morn so hopefully he can tell me something I don't already know. I am really thinking this baby will be here soon though!!

:hugs: I think you will be next hun xx



Mom 2B said:


> Morning fellow Jellies....I have my 35 week growth scan today. Hopeing baby boy isn't any farther behind than he was last time. I also see my dr tomorrow about my PUPPP and im going to see if he has another prescription I can try.....if not I want this baby out at 37 weeks cuz im giong insane with the ithing.
> I can't believe my boy will be here in 2-4 weeks.....its crazy!!!!! ive been washing up the last of the clothes that a friend gave me. She had like 6 snowwuits for her little boy! I dont know what to do with them. I dont even need one. I bought a car seat cover and plan to use blankets instead of a snowsuit. Sure hope i can find someone who can use them.
> 
> Anyways ill update later after my u/s but just so you know im totally prepared adn expecting them to tell me that baby stopped growing and will be tiny like my daughter. I figure if I go in there prepared for him to be small it wont break my heart if he is and ill be plesantly surprised if he is not small.

Hope all went ok? Hope LO comes on time due to the itching hun xx



jojo-m said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Well the nesting has finally gotten me, my kitchen has been brutalised with bleach, spray, scrubbing and wiping and the Christmas decorations are slowly disappearing one by one. I'm not usually such a Christmas spoiler but every time I walk past one I feel it has to go! My friend was due 21st dec has had a sweep today and is already 3cm dilated so expecting huge baby envy tomorro if her midwife is right and she goes into labour tonight!
> 
> I'm doing my belly cast I was bought as a gift tonight but then I'm officially ready to give birth! X

Aww lovely, wish I had a cast! Mine too with the decs, tree still up but everything else gone! Toys cleared out and downstairs tidied today. Upstairs tomorrow!


----------



## Disneydancr

Yay for new births!

Sorry for those ladies who are feeling poorly.

My appetite's back too... I'm so happy to be able to eat a decent portion of food again!

I have a MW appointment today because....
Full term today!!!!!
I'll keep you ladies updated when I get home.


----------



## Jolene

It's all so exciting now with everyone's symptoms. And to those who aren't having signs, well it could be you next, lol. 

I don't know whether Naomi had natural or c-sec but if you've seen her pic on FB you wouldn't say she gave birth at all, she's looking great!

Jojo, please post a pic of the cast. Are you going to paint it too?

I have attached 3 of the photos from our home photo shoot. Still want to photoshop them a bit but haven't had a chance.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1661.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









DSCF1670.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4









DSCF1707.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sar35

lovely photos Jolene x


----------



## jojo-m

ah Jolene your pics are gorgeous! 

My stupid husband instead of helping me do the cast decided to take corey up to his stupid parents and I tried to do it on my own - not the best idea i've ever had, the whole thing came apart and collapsed because I was making little movements to get the next strip. I'm so mad at him! that was a gift too! I don't know if I'll have time to get another one or not but hopefully he will at least make an effort to take the photographs I asked him to! x


----------



## jms895

Jolene lovely pics!

Happy full term Regina!


----------



## mum2be2011

Jo - Sorry to hear it didnt go right for you. You should make your husband buy you a replacement as way of an apology. :haha:

For the ladies on facebook you will probably have seen my status this evening about me not being very happy at the moment.

We decided to send Phoebe into nursery as normal today and tomorrow as we have paid for it (sounds bad I know, but money is really tight at the moment) and also Luke has ended up having to work today and tomorrow and Ive still got jobs to do and pack/get things together (its easier when you havent got a 14 month old emptying the bag and wandering around whilst trying to clean) for our last weekend away as a family of 3 before baby arrives. We are off to Swindon and then onto Bristol for New Years weekend straight from our hospital appointment on Friday.
I dropped Phoebe off this morning and she was happy, smiling, full of energy and just generally being her normal cheeky self. Ive picked her up tonight and she was lethargic, grumpy, clingy upset and looking really poorly. Both her eyes are leaking sticky green stuff from them and she has a really chesty productive cough as well. She didnt want to play when she got home from nursery she just wanted cuddles from daddy. We gave her, her milk early as she looked so tired and as soon as she had finished her cup of milk she gave Luke her empty cup and snuggled into him and fell asleep. Thats so not like our little Phoebs.

Sorry to moan ladies especially when so many of you are poorly yourselves or generally just tired and hurting from being heavily pregnant but my Phoebe means the world to me and it hurts me so much to see her suffering. Im phoning the dr's in the morning instead of waiting a day or 2 with it being bank holiday weekend, hopefully they will be able to give her something to stop them leaking and being so itchy. I keep bathing her eyes with warm water and cotton wool to remove the gunk but within 5 minutes its back again. Im half expecting her little eyes to be stuck together with gunk in the morning. :cry:


----------



## LittleMrs

Sorry bout your bump cast jo, I woulda been steaming too. 

Regina- happy full term. 

Jolene- exciting news.


----------



## LittleMrs

Rachel-are they red as well? Sounds like conjunctivitis. You can get drops from the pharmacy if you can't get to see the dr. X


----------



## Mom 2B

so im back from my u/s. Turns out im going to have a normal size baby!!!!!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess I should of held off on buying the premie clothes I got last week...but i didn't want to be unprepared if he came early.

So now I just have to get the itchiing under control and wait for baby boy to get here.


----------



## mum2be2011

LittleMrs said:


> Rachel-are they red as well? Sounds like conjunctivitis. You can get drops from the pharmacy if you can't get to see the dr. X

Hi Tracy, no there not red. Just half open, very watery and leaking green sticky stuff. I went on the NHS direct website as I thought it could be conjunctivitis but the whites of her eyes are normal. 

A friend of mine had this with his little boy last week and the dr gave him some eye drops for it. With it being her eyes I dont want to mess about with them really. I can see me having to go the pharmacy instead though as everyone will be trying to get appointments. Im hoping there 'usual' system of looking on the front page of her notes before saying yes or no happens. Because she is an ex NICU baby (not prem, went in at 2 days old because she was so poorly) and her history of fitting they always manage to fit her in that day, even if it is at the end of surgery and I have to sit there till they have seen the last patient.

Normally I dont get so upset about it but because im feeling so tired and uncomfortable everything is getting to me at the moment. Ive already broken down in tears on Luke twice tonight.


----------



## jms895

Great news Mom2B!

Aww poor Phoebe Racheal, bless her :( Hopeshe is better very soon!


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks Jade. Just seen your status on fb, glad you and Caine are starting to feel better. Enjoy your cheese and biscuits :D


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun! I am so starving and little man seems to mmuch better tonight :)


----------



## jms895

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqA\


----------



## jms895

:rofl: that was Caine


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> :rofl: that was Caine

Aww bless him. Hello Caine, glad you and mummy are starting to feel better. Hope your enjoying your cheese and biscuits. Hope father christmas brought you lots of nice presents :) xx


----------



## jms895

Yes thanks. But guess what, am getting pains still. Not tummy but back and bum pains and thighs, weird feelings....... gonna get up and walk about. Not getting my hopes up but you never know.

Big hugs and kisses to Phoebe xx


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks Jade, fingers crossed this is the start of something for you. Can't believe you only have 7 days left tomorrow. Im 7 days behind you :)

Saw your post on Gemma's pregnancy journal. I think she is ok, we haven't heard otherwise and we are calling in on Friday to see Gemma, steve and Ben. her mum is down and she doesn't get on the pc as much when her mums down. I can text her if you want and check everything is ok with her and baby.


----------



## LittleMrs

Jade, glad you're feeling better, was really worried about you and Caine for a while there. Hope you're feeling well enough if the pains are the start of something. 

Laura, so pleased for you that your little boy is going to be a normal weight. 

Rachel, I have a friend on facebook who is an optician- you want me to ask her about it? Although it doesn't sound like it's just her eyes if she's feeling that low.


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy - I think she has this lurgy or the start of it. She's chesty and her nose is constantly leaking as well. I think it's a bug rather than a problem souly with her eyes. Thank you for the offer though, it is really nice of you xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks both. Laid in bwd and still having back pains on and off xx


----------



## LittleMrs

Yeah rachel, thought it sounded more lurg-like than anything else. Poor little phoebe.


----------



## mum2be2011

Jade - I text Gemma anyway as I was starting to worry. She hasnt replied to me via text but has updated her journal


----------



## lovealittle1

Grrrr my doc's appt was cancelled today so am going tomorrow instead so no news here.

Laura - great news about baby!

Jade - glad that you are starting to feel better. Nice to see Caine made an appearance on BnB!


----------



## iprettii

oh man although I'm afraid of actually being IN labor because of the pain... I am SO ready to have this baby already!!!


----------



## Disneydancr

Good evening/ morning? ladies! Had some pretty exciting news this morning at the Dr. appointment. Turns out I'm 2 cm dilated (1 more than last week) baby is in -1 launch position (as opposed to simply vertex last week- it goes high up, vertex, -3, -2, -1, 0, for those you don't know) and I'm *80% effaced!!!* (as opposed to 30% last week)

Seems to be progressing kinda quickly, don't you think? OH has made me promise to hold out at least until new year's though, since he has an important job these next couple days. Wish me luck- I'm going to keep my legs shut tightly!


----------



## lovealittle1

Great news Disney :happydance:


----------



## iprettii

Disneydancr said:


> Good evening/ morning? ladies! Had some pretty exciting news this morning at the Dr. appointment. Turns out I'm 2 cm dilated (1 more than last week) baby is in -1 launch position (as opposed to simply vertex last week- it goes high up, vertex, -3, -2, -1, 0, for those you don't know) and I'm *80% effaced!!!* (as opposed to 30% last week)
> 
> Seems to be progressing kinda quickly, don't you think? OH has made me promise to hold out at least until new year's though, since he has an important job these next couple days. Wish me luck- I'm going to keep my legs shut tightly!

that's wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Well I'm on my last box on my ticker!! Want this time to hurry up :( I can't sleep at all it's 2:45am :/ and my mw appt is 10:30 tomorrow! I'm going to be tiired! 

Anyone else getting extreme thirst?! It's driving me mad


----------



## hodbert

Thats great news Regina!!!!


----------



## blessed

WooHoo Disney!!!!! :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Never thought you'd make it to the due date, Regina. Congrats. 

My due date is beginning to loom now- 7 days. I'm going all the way ladies, and then some. Got my penguin waddle going on finally because she's all the way down but I know most of you ladies have been waddling for weeks now so ultra-sympathy for you coz this is not the most pleasant of walking experiences. 

Char- I get very thirsty during the night but that's because pregnancy heat has me waking up in a pool of my own sweat every hr or so. Is it all day? Mention it to your midwife just to be on the safe side. I'm sure it's prob totally normal though.


----------



## jms895

Baby was teasing me again last night! :dohh: dont think he likes me :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Great news Regina!

Tracey and me - Happy 39 weeks :)


----------



## jojo-m

:haha: at the pregnancy waddle! Makes my ass feel HUGE! its all that swaying side to side business!

Regina :happydance: surely you can't be far off delivery now!

My ice cube craving is getting worse, I just want to crunch them all day long! I spend most of the night feeling nauseous, think its the laying down and little madam has taken to a very set time of waking up for a good kick about between 4.30 and 5.30am then she is awake again at 7am. If I hear my hubby tell me he is exhausted one more time I'll probably do him an injury! 

Been taking evening primrose oil for ripening the cervix, I'm going to open one and rub it on the cervix after my bath tonight, then have some sex to really work it in! I have high hopes for this :haha: x


----------



## jms895

Now I feel better I think i might beg OH to DTD tonight :)


----------



## smiffy85

Hey ladies! Forget to pick up yours posts to multi-quote so am relying on my brain lol to help me remember!

How is Phoebe this morning Rachael?

Glad to hear you and Caine are feeling better Jade!

Yay for full term bumpage Regina! And how far you have come since your last appt!!

Jolene your pics are gorgeous I so wanan do some! Haven't actually taken any pics since 37 wks I don't think!

Jo thats poo about your cast. I was saying to OH about it and he was really intrigues but our house just isn't anywhere near bog enough for added extras like that. Am struggling to know where to put all mine an jacks presents!

Tracey I'm gonna go way over too! I just know it. I'm so bloody uncomfortable and feeling hot a lot of the time too. Might take myself for a little wander (actually a waddle lol), round the supermarket today just to get things moving a bit. Desperately in need of some fresh veg and even though I'm convinced he's gonna be really late, if by any chance I do go into labour I want OH to have some food in lol.

Jack has gone back to work today BOO! Have really enjoyed having him around to help me out, and I made sure I told him so last night and he was really pleased bless him. Apart from him grumpiness on the day after boxing day cos he was feeling so poorly we've had a lovely christmas holiday. I'm now lookin forward to new years with him and our friends now we have some plans. We weren't gonna arrange anything but 10 of us are going out for a meal then back to a friends house so I can plonk myself on a sofa lol!!! 

Still haven't heard from the midwife even tho I rang and left a message for her to call me to arrange an appt. Gonna ring again today. I am getting very annoyed with them, they really know how to treat a heavily pregnant woman. Yes I know they are overworked but at 40 wks its pretty important I get seen! GRRRRRRR

Anyone else got any plans today? xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Smiffy I dont think you will go way over! Maybe around due date or earlier :hugs:

I think me and Tracey will be last :haha:


----------



## smiffy85

Thanks Jade lol! Could do Thought I would treat you to a few bump pics as Iv just posted in the your bumps thread on third tri! The 2 in the black top are from today at 39 wks +3 days. Then the other 2 pics are me and Jack on Christmas eve at his parents (purple dress) and then Christmas day at my mums (silver dress)! Jack is always closing his eyes on photos grrr! Lol!
 



Attached Files:







39 wk bumpage (4).JPG
File size: 133 KB
Views: 5









39 wk bumpage (5).JPG
File size: 129.6 KB
Views: 4









xmas eve.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 5









Xmas day at mum and dad's (3) 1.jpg
File size: 148.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mum2be2011

Regina - thats fantastic news, not long left till you meet your little lady.

Leanne - Phoebe isnt too bad this morning, her left eye was stuck together and her right eye wasnt far behind. Bathed them with some warm water and cotton wool but she wasnt impressed. Luke ended up having to hold her arms down as she was fighting me. Phoned the drs and we have an appointment at 5pm today so fingers crossed they can do something for her. She had an awful nights sleep so both me and Luke were up in the night with her numerous times as she was inconsolable. At 4:30 she came into bed with us but by 5am she had had enough and wanted to go back to her own room. Luke took her back and she then slept till 7:40. In the middle of all this with little Phoebs, baby started playing up, I had *TMI* warning 3 major clear outs which was just pure water by the 2nd lot of explosions. The pressure down there when im stood up or walking about is unbelievable and its got to the point now that I have to ask Luke to push me over in bed when im trying to turn over. My hips and legs just dont want to work, if i open my legs or bend them to far I get sharp shooting pains down there.

Jade & Tracy - Happy 39 weeks :happydance: 7 days left for you both, how scary.

On a good note im 38 weeks today, exactly 7 days behind Jade & Tracy :happydance:

Hope you all have a good day today and Leanne keep pestering the midwife, your 40 week appointment is important. Keep on at them till you get an appointment. It sucks that its yet another midwife that you will be seeing.


----------



## smiffy85

Thanks Rachael! Glad to hear youv managed to get an appt for phoebe and hope you get sorted.

I've just tried the other doctors again to try and speak to a midwife but there is no-one in the office. The lady on reception has advised me to call back around 12 as thats when they are usually back from call and appt's. This is stupid! I'm considering ringing the mobile number they gave me which a midwife should have on them at all times but I know that is for emergencies and feel like this isn't one. I just want an appt dammit!! Jack is really annoyed too. He thinks that all my appts should have been booked in advance cos its not hard to pinpoint when I was gonna need a 36, 38 and 40 wk appt. Stupid system! They should book you in I shouldn't have to chase them around. 

Happy 39 wks jade and tracey :happydance: nto long now for us ay?!!?

xxxxx


----------



## millward329

Happy 39 weeks Jade and Tracy and 38 weeks for you Jo. Sounds like you may all be getting nearer. Wonder who will go first?
I've really dropped this week so can't wait to hear what the MW says about engagement tomorrow. I'm taking my foster mum (birth partner) with me so she can hear his heartbeat and she is really excited. Getting a lot more CM now but trying not to get too excited as I remember some of you have been getting it for a while. Come on baby Michael make Mummy happy by popping out soon!

Wonder if Jolene has gone in yet - not sure of time difference. But good luck Jolene not long till you hold that little baby x


----------



## Central Perk

I want this baby out NOWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so fat, tired and sick of having constant braxton hicks at night. I want to wear nice clothes and be heartburn free!

Sorry for the whinging but ahh come on BABY!! I want to meet you and cuddle you!


----------



## Mom 2B

Well im off to see my dr in about an hour to try to get something to make the itch go away........wish me luck ladies....I need it!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

jms895 said:


> Smiffy I dont think you will go way over! Maybe around due date or earlier :hugs:
> 
> I think me and Tracey will be last :haha:

Yup - sounds likely, for me at least. All those ladies due at the end of the month having their lovely babies and I'm setting the world record for longest pregnancy EVER!!


----------



## sar35

Good luck ladies, not long now!


----------



## lovealittle1

Jade you were right water broke at 2am in hospital now sadly not getting the birth I wanted I labored for 7 hours and stayed at a 4-5 the whole time. Couldn't take the pain any more so just for the Epi and pitocin. Baby should be here in a few hours lobe ya ladies!


----------



## jms895

Afternoon!

Happy 38 weeks Rachael!

Smiffy lovely piccies :)

Everyone else labour :dust: and :hugs:

I went on a 3 mile walk alone this morning with the dog :dohh: this baby really doesnt wanna shift :haha:


----------



## sar35

lovealittle1 said:


> Jade you were right water broke at 2am in hospital now sadly not getting the birth I wanted I labored for 7 hours and stayed at a 4-5 the whole time. Couldn't take the pain any more so just for the Epi and pitocin. Baby should be here in a few hours lobe ya ladies!

woohoo, so exciting :happydance:


----------



## jms895

lovealittle1 said:


> Jade you were right water broke at 2am in hospital now sadly not getting the birth I wanted I labored for 7 hours and stayed at a 4-5 the whole time. Couldn't take the pain any more so just for the Epi and pitocin. Baby should be here in a few hours lobe ya ladies!

Wow hun, that was unexpected! I hope you are ok? Bet you are glad bubs is coming now? I predict a little boy for you :) Good luck my friend, so excited for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo-m

Wayhay lovealittle! You'll soon be holding your baby! How the baby gets here is nothing compared to that first cuddle keep up the good work, can't wait for news! 

I want to be next, I know it's early for me but I want her here before my little mans first day of school, it's going to be hard enough of a change for him if she comes after! X


----------



## jms895

Jojo, you can go next but I want mine preferably in the next few days please :sulk:

:rofl:


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> Jojo, you can go next but I want mine preferably in the next few days please :sulk:
> 
> :rofl:

lol, Jade. I'll fight you for it :rofl: we have both been tested by these little ones and had very similar signs and symptoms roughly at the same time. Would pmsl if we ended up in labour or even giving birth on the same day. Your little man sounds just as stubborn as this little lady, I was advised by the consultant not to take RLT as I was hyper-contracting with Phoebe and my 2nd stage of labour was so short last time. I have started eviction process today. 1st tablet of EPO taken so fingers crossed that will give my cervix a kick start. Not looking forward to next week when it starts going elsewhere as well.

Lovealittle - sorry your not getting the birth you wanted that sucks, hope your not in labour for too much longer and you soon have your baby in your arms. Take care and all the best.


----------



## LittleMrs

lovealittle1 said:


> Jade you were right water broke at 2am in hospital now sadly not getting the birth I wanted I labored for 7 hours and stayed at a 4-5 the whole time. Couldn't take the pain any more so just for the Epi and pitocin. Baby should be here in a few hours lobe ya ladies!

ooooo - exciting. Sorry you're not getting the birth you wanted but at least your LO is on the way. :hugs:


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck lovealittle1 soon be holding your baby :baby:

I should have a baby this time next week :happydance:


----------



## blessed

Yay!!! Good luck lovealittle! :)

I've had contractions ALL night and most of this morning.... :wacko: every 10 minutes!! I probably should go to the hospital.. but I'd rather stay home until its unbearable (my c section is schedule for tomorrow morning) I pray baby will wait that long! It's not looking like it right now though....... eeek! I have too many things to do!


----------



## jms895

Awww blessed, hope baby waits for you if thats what you want :hugs:


----------



## beccybobeccy

Oh my heavens - the Jellybeans are trying to pop out everywhere!! Good luck everybody... 

Bit jealous! xxx


----------



## millward329

I think we best go together Beccy as we will be so jealous of each other if one goes first!

Yay Lovealittle and Blessed x


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> I think we best go together Beccy as we will be so jealous of each other if one goes first!
> 
> Yay Lovealittle and Blessed x

It's a deal!! 
I still have a feeling you will go first though... I think you said that Michael is engaged. "Falcon" is still flapping free!! 

I guess there is no real way of knowing.:shrug:
God if only there was though... you'd make a fortune...


----------



## sar35

good luck Blessed x


----------



## lauren-kate

I feel ageeeess behind, still not 37 weeks (on Saturday)! 

Midwife is coming tomorrow with the supplies for homebirth, and will be talking through everything, so exciting! I'm also hoping she checks engagement too, baby was brim in pelvis last week.


----------



## Mom 2B

I still have 2 weeks til I hit 37 weeks! But im glad you are all getting close to having your babies. I only have 3 weeks left.

Been to dr adn was given a steriod prednisone....should help with itching within 12-24 hours. im sooooooooooo looking forward to that. I have also been sent for a liver function test as i might have OC (obstetric colitis) My dr said this is the worst case of hives during pregnancy that he has ever seen so he thinks it might not just be PUPPP now. But if it is OC there is a medication for it.....but i have no idea how serious it is. Problems with my liver sounds like something serious to me. Dr even had me go straight to hospital for blood to be taken and wrote STAT on my sheet and wants the results by tonight. Is it that serious that I should be freaking out right now???? I will go google it now.


----------



## lovealittle1

9cms now won't be long!


----------



## lauren-kate

Mom 2B said:


> I still have 2 weeks til I hit 37 weeks! But im glad you are all getting close to having your babies. I only have 3 weeks left.
> 
> Been to dr adn was given a steriod prednisone....should help with itching within 12-24 hours. im sooooooooooo looking forward to that. I have also been sent for a liver function test as i might have OC (obstetric colitis) My dr said this is the worst case of hives during pregnancy that he has ever seen so he thinks it might not just be PUPPP now. But if it is OC there is a medication for it.....but i have no idea how serious it is. Problems with my liver sounds like something serious to me. Dr even had me go straight to hospital for blood to be taken and wrote STAT on my sheet and wants the results by tonight. Is it that serious that I should be freaking out right now???? I will go google it now.

There is a thread on here stickied, here you go; https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/416-please-read-obstetric-cholestasis.html


----------



## Disneydancr

lovealittle1 said:


> 9cms now won't be long!

Oh my goodness! And you have the presence of mind to keep us updated!!!! best of luck! I'm so jealous... I have to wait till at least saturday to have mine. lol


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: :wohoo: so excited for you hun !


----------



## jojo-m

No news from jolene just yet? Jellybeans popping out everywhere now!


----------



## hodbert

Hey girlees, managed to get on here for a quick post in-between feeds! Congrats to everyone who has reached 38/39 weeks and best wishes to lovealittle1, wonder if baby is here yet! Labour dust to blessed too!

Holly is doing great, although she has her days and nights extremely mixed up and its driving us to the edge of insanity! We were up til 3.30am last night trying to get her to sleep and 1am night before. She;s great once she's asleep and even when we get her up for a feed shes straight back to sleep, but getting her off in the first place is proving trialling! She has had a MEGA screaming fit last night which panicked the hell out of me! She just could not be consoled no matter what we did and it was awful. She then started wheezing when breathing which of course made me worse so john had to come and take her off me as I was just panicking! In the end we think it was wind as she did burp afterwards and seemed to be better, but for those 15 mins of screaming(which felt like an hour!!) it was awful!

Anyway, the little monkey is fast asleep now so no doubt another challenging night ahead for us! Its a good job shes worth it! :)


----------



## jms895

It will get easier Lisa :hugs:


----------



## Fraggles

It can take quite a few weeks for the day night scenario to turn around. It took ages for us last time, must admit while teething its all messed up again and we are co sleeping.

Co-sleeping with a bump is interesting!


----------



## Mom 2B

lauren-kate said:


> Mom 2B said:
> 
> 
> I still have 2 weeks til I hit 37 weeks! But im glad you are all getting close to having your babies. I only have 3 weeks left.
> 
> Been to dr adn was given a steriod prednisone....should help with itching within 12-24 hours. im sooooooooooo looking forward to that. I have also been sent for a liver function test as i might have OC (obstetric colitis) My dr said this is the worst case of hives during pregnancy that he has ever seen so he thinks it might not just be PUPPP now. But if it is OC there is a medication for it.....but i have no idea how serious it is. Problems with my liver sounds like something serious to me. Dr even had me go straight to hospital for blood to be taken and wrote STAT on my sheet and wants the results by tonight. Is it that serious that I should be freaking out right now???? I will go google it now.
> 
> There is a thread on here stickied, here you go; https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/416-please-read-obstetric-cholestasis.htmlClick to expand...

Thank you. I did check that out and now im kinda freaking out a little. The one site i saw said not to take/use aveeno lotions, antihistamines or oatmeal baths....alll of which i have been living off for the past 2 weeks and none of it works. I dont have itching on my hands or feet which is making me think maybe i dont have OC but all the other symptoms seeems correct. I was to call Dr an hour ago to see if results are back and they are but the dr is out delivering a baby so i have to try back in half hour and hope he is there. 

Everything I have read says taht baby should be delivered as soon as lungs are developed to prevent stillbirth. I thoguht lung development was good after 34 weeks but two of the sites i checked out said deliver at 37 weeks. So I could have my baby in less than 2 weeks now. I'm really stressing about this now and just wish my Dr was not on call today!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

blessed said:


> Yay!!! Good luck lovealittle! :)
> 
> I've had contractions ALL night and most of this morning.... :wacko: every 10 minutes!! I probably should go to the hospital.. but I'd rather stay home until its unbearable (my c section is schedule for tomorrow morning) I pray baby will wait that long! It's not looking like it right now though....... eeek! I have too many things to do!

Blessed - didn't you say that you needed to go straight if you started earlier than your c-section was booked for so they could operate before the baby got too low? Don't leave it too late - please don't put yourself at risk. :hugs:

Lovealittle - so exciting that you're 9cm. In fact you might even be a mum by now. So congrats! 

I tried counting the jellybeans in my head - would I be right with 11 girls and 5 boys? Boys starting to catch up.


----------



## naomicourt

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well and that some of you will not be waiting too much longer. 

Good luck lovealittleone! :happydance:

I will hopefully write a birth story soon but, it's just getting the time at the moment, its just so hectic with so many visitors! :haha:

Bryce is doing so well and is such a good baby. He is feeding really well now, although he is a bit jaundice so hoping this calms down over the next couple of days.
He has also started to sleep in his moses basket rather than being attached to me :happydance:
Eloise loves her brother and keeps saying he is cute. :)

If somebody could update me with any recent baby news so I can update the front page as I have a feeling I have missed some. Thanks :flower:


----------



## jms895

Awww thats great Naomi. Currently 11 boys and 5 girls with Lovealittleone to update very soon! :) Not sure on all the details tho xx


----------



## LittleMrs

Wow, jade, how do you keep up? When I said 11 and 5 it was a guess. 

Naomi, glad bryce is doing so well. Xx


----------



## jms895

I didnt :blush: I used your guess :haha:


----------



## abstersmum

Mom 2b I have oc don't panic it's not as bad as you read I have monitoring every week and baby is doing just fine I take medication to bring my lft's down they were 1000 and should be under 40 apparently the worst anyone has ever seen but they are now normal hope you get your results soon


----------



## LittleMrs

jms895 said:


> I didnt :blush: I used your guess :haha:

Lol. Never trust me with stuff like that- I'm way too scatty, even when not pregnant!


----------



## jms895

:rofl: me too! I took it all in at the time but now its gone!

Oh my,..... when are these babies coming out! I have so much pain and pressure now :( had enough!


----------



## LittleMrs

I keep getting a weird sharpish pain low down, where you get period pains. And the bump is so heavy. But I don't think the baby is going anywhere any time soon - fingers crossed for yours though.


----------



## Mom 2B

Ok so test results are in....not OC. Its gotta just be a really bad case of PUPPP....which as my dr said "I'm just allergic to my baby!!!!!" How in the world can I be allergic to something I am making????? It's crazy. But this means the prednisone he gave me should work....soon I hope cuz im still insanely itchy. 

thanks for all your well wishes ladies!


----------



## hodbert

Just having a quick look at first page - 

waiting2bmommy :blue: on dec 23rd called Levi David, 
jenjen79 :pink: on dec 23rd called mia jasmine kimberly hicks, 
becky 123 :blue: not sure on date or name, 
pinkneon :pink: on 7th dec called Erikah Michelle, 

You've got justthestart's on, so after counting up whats currently on the front page (I counted 9 girls, 4 boys) that makes 10 girls and 6 boys. Who makes the extra girl, who did i miss? :blush:


----------



## hodbert

ignore this, posted in error


----------



## hodbert

hodbert said:


> Just having a quick look at first page -
> 
> waiting2bmommy :blue: on dec 23rd called Levi David,
> jenjen79 :pink: on dec 23rd called mia jasmine kimberly hicks,
> becky 123 :blue: not sure on date or name,
> pinkneon :pink: on 7th dec called Erikah Michelle,
> 
> You've got justthestart's on, so after counting up whats currently on the front page (I counted 9 girls, 4 boys) that makes 10 girls and 6 boys. Who makes the extra girl, who did i miss? :blush:

Also:
Jessabella :pink: Olivia Marcella on December 27
Tilliepink :pink: (7lbs 10oz - 21") on December 21 

So thats now 12 girls, 6 boys!


----------



## mum2be2011

Lisa - Becky123 was Xmas eve at 12:36, 5lb 8oz called Owen Rhys Perrett. I looked through my posts as it was me that saw she had had baby on another thread.


----------



## jms895

Hsving contractions every ten mins ladies. Fingers crossed. Will update layer.
Please dont mention on fb etc until i know its the real deal xx


----------



## Mom 2B

Oh exciting!!!! Good luck....labour dust for the real deal


----------



## iprettii

jms895 said:


> Hsving contractions every ten mins ladies. Fingers crossed. Will update layer.
> Please dont mention on fb etc until i know its the real deal xx

yay... good luck


----------



## hodbert

jms895 said:


> Hsving contractions every ten mins ladies. Fingers crossed. Will update layer.
> Please dont mention on fb etc until i know its the real deal xx

Ooh good luck hun, fx this is it! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Definately it :)

Contracting every 6 or 7 mins now. Still not broken waters tho yet. Rang labour ward and my friend the midwife is on stand by so gonna go in when they are every 5 mins and get in the water :)

Getting alot more intense now and lasting 50 seconds!


----------



## mum2be2011

All the best Jade and good luck. Won't be long before you have your little man in your arms. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## LittleMrs

jms895 said:


> Definately it :)
> 
> Contracting every 6 or 7 mins now. Still not broken waters tho yet. Rang labour ward and my friend the midwife is on stand by so gonna go in when they are every 5 mins and get in the water :)
> 
> Getting alot more intense now and lasting 50 seconds!

I SO told you it was just me going over! Massively jealous but also happy for you. Congrats in advance - I feel particularly attached to this birth because we're date buddies. Not sure I'd know a contraction if it sidled up and started spanking me! 

Can't believe how many jellybeans there are and we're not even IN January yet!! I might pretend that the fact I haven't given birth yet is choice because I want the baby to be born in jan (massive whopper of a lie there). Wonder if we'll get to 20 before the day is up- or are we already at 20 when we hear from jolene and lovealittle?


----------



## jms895

Am still here v tired. Still every 6or7 mins. I want my waters to go.
Tracey u will know hun and enjoy the pregnancy hun wont be long now and u will be missing ur bump xx


----------



## LittleMrs

Yeah, not often I've had an excuse for the weight. Plus not having to pull in the gut has been a major plus. 

See if getting in all fours helps- our nct tutor said something about it helping to keep the baby in the best position and speeding it up. Got my fingers crossed it progresses soon don't want you stuck at 6-7 mins for ages, that'll be too tiring. Xx


----------



## jojo-m

Your doing great jade! You'll be off to hospital very soon I'm sure! Good luck hun xx


----------



## Disneydancr

good luck jade! 

Maybe it was stupid of me, but I've been playing all evening with my parents and brothers their new x-box kinect. Granted, I didn't get as physical as the rest of the family, but it was more exercise than I've done in the longest time... and I'm on strict orders not to have Madison til Saturday at least. Hope I didn't start anything I can't stop!


----------



## Mystique26

Hi ladies. Just want to announce that I finally gave birth to a beautiful baby boy, Jake Nicholas, on 28th December at 9:38pm via emergency c-scetion weighing 7.6 lbs. Congrats to all the Jellybeans who already had their babies. :cloud9:


----------



## smiffy85

My goodness all these babies!! I can't keep up lol.

Still no sign of my little fella yet tho. Tracey it will be me and you till the end I'm sure lol!! 

Has anyone started to think about induction yet? I have heard it can be pretty intense and painful and that I am within my rights to refuse it so long as baby seems to be doing ok. They may want me in for tests and scans but I really want my labou to start naturally. Also been on the 'Anyone 40 weeks?' overdue thread and how they are talking about their processes scares the bejesus out of me!

Congrats lovealittle1, I'm very jealous. :hugs:

How is jade doing??? Any text updates???

Have we heard from Jolene yet?? 

Congrats to Mystique too on your blue jellybean!!

xxxx


----------



## jojo-m

Congrats mystique enjoy your little boy xx


----------



## millward329

That's great Jade....will think of you all day x

What did Lovealittle have?

Got MW this pm so will post later as bump has totally changed shape and dropped so here's hoping...


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies, has anyone heard anything more from Jade? I'm assuming that as she hasn't posted on here since 8/9 that she has now gone into hospital. Fingers crossed she meets her little man soon.

Saw the consultant this morning and all is good with baby. She is head down and engaged and a good size. I looked at him and he replied with "well it's a very good size baby. I reckon 8lb at least now and about 9lb if full term." Sweep has been booked for 8:50 on the 14th if she's not here and they will discuss induction then as they don't really want to induce if it can be avoided because I was hyper-contracting with Phoebe and had a very bad tear. The consultant asked how I was planning on delivering and i replied with normal delivery with no pain relief, think he was going down the c-section route. Which I want to avoid at all costs unless there is an emergency with me or baby.

Hope everyone has a lovely new year. Wonder who will be next to go into labour? Jades already jumped the queue :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Still stuck at irregular contracting every 7-10 mins :dohh:

Didnt expect this as was so quick withCaine :(

Am knackered!

I need my waters to go!


----------



## jms895

Great news Rachael!

Congrats Mystique!

Watch me be pushing at midnight :dohh:


----------



## mum2be2011

Jade that sucks, have you gone into hospital or you still at home? Your little man really is trying your patience now. Hopefully not long to go before your waters go. Get bouncing on a ball and hopefully they will go. Fingers crossed for you Hun, will be thinking of you and hoping you have your little man in your arms soon x


----------



## millward329

Maybe the little man is holding out for all the goodies for being the first New Year baby Jade....hope it's not going to be too long for you though x


----------



## sar35

Mystique26 said:


> Hi ladies. Just want to announce that I finally gave birth to a beautiful baby boy, Jake Nicholas, on 28th December at 9:38pm via emergency c-scetion weighing 7.6 lbs. Congrats to all the Jellybeans who already had their babies. :cloud9:

congrats, i'll add you to the JJ mummies thread



jms895 said:


> Still stuck at irregular contracting every 7-10 mins :dohh:
> 
> Didnt expect this as was so quick withCaine :(
> 
> Am knackered!
> 
> I need my waters to go!

good luck x


----------



## ama

Not been here super long but wanted to announce the birth of my baby girl born at 9.30am on 28th dec ...she is perfect in everyway and congrats to all the ladies that have had there bubs <3:happydance::baby:


----------



## sar35

ama said:


> Not been here super long but wanted to announce the birth of my baby girl born at 9.30am on 28th dec ...she is perfect in everyway and congrats to all the ladies that have had there bubs <3:happydance::baby:

Congrats, ill add you to the jellybean mummies thread, (in my sig)


----------



## ama

Aww thankyou so much :) belated congrats on you lil boy too :)


----------



## jojo-m

ama said:


> Not been here super long but wanted to announce the birth of my baby girl born at 9.30am on 28th dec ...she is perfect in everyway and congrats to all the ladies that have had there bubs <3:happydance::baby:

Congratulations on your baby girl! X


----------



## LittleMrs

13 girls and 7 boys now? 20 babies. Wow!


----------



## sar35

it was my original due date tomorrow 1.1.11 i really wanted that dob now its 1.12.10


----------



## lovealittle1

Absolutely knackered. The boys are catching up........ My :yellow: bump turned :blue:'last night at 7:52 weighing 6lbs 12 1/2 ounces 19 inches. His name Kieran James he is the most precious little guy. Will post more of my very traumatic birth story when I can regain so
energy. Thanks for everyone's thoughts and well wishes. Xxxxxx


----------



## sar35

lovealittle1 said:


> Absolutely knackered. The boys are catching up........ My :yellow: bump turned :blue:'last night at 7:52 weighing 6lbs 12 1/2 ounces 19 inches. His name Kieran James he is the most precious little guy. Will post more of my very traumatic birth story when I can regain so
> energy. Thanks for everyone's thoughts and well wishes. Xxxxxx

awww congrats, sorry to hear it was traumatic, i will add you to the jellybean mummies thread x


----------



## smiffy85

Ok does that make it 21 babies now? 13 girls and 8 boys!?!? C'mon the boys hehehe! xx


----------



## smiffy85

O and congratulations to all the new mummies! Can't wait to join you but don't want it to happen tonight now! I've got plans lol! xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Smiffy I must admit I wouldn't advise an induction I had one but early last time and it ended up in a very traumatic birth and emergency section. I reacted bad to the drip but ive heard others have quite smooth births with induction it does make contractions very very intense.

Just had a walk around town and omg my bump went tight lost loads of discharge and irregular contractions. Im hoping they calm down for now, very very irregular again.


----------



## smiffy85

That seems to happen to me too fraggles, whenever iv been really active. Im guessing sitting on my bottom for most of the last few days is why nothing is really happening for me!

My spd is driving me nuts. Can't walk far without hobbling and stairs are so very hard to manage! I wasn't clicking before either but now I can feel/hear a click when I cough or even when I TMI went for a poo earlier! It's not gonna dampen my evening tho I'm determined to have a good time tonight although I have a weird feeling it may get a little emotional thinking that the new year is gonna bring a baby!!!

xxxxx


----------



## smiffy85

O have you seen facebook by the way?

Jolene has had Mackenzie and there are pics on there!! xx


----------



## blessed

Just wanted to let u ladies know that it turns out my pains was actually my placenta breaking away. Doctor was very happy I went to the hospital and Sarai was born via emergency c-section december 30, at 5:08 pm! We're both doing well! Will update with pics later on!


----------



## Mom 2B

OH MY.....congrats on all these babies!!!!!! I still have a litlte while to go but kinda hope baby starts to come on his own like my daughter did. I will have a c-section by the 25th or maybe the 18th but i think i kinda want little man to decided when his birthday is...not the DR. Does that sound weird knowing that im having a c-section? I dunno!!!!

Congrats again to the new mommies!!!!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Congratulations to all the new mummies!! 
What are you all up to this evening? We are just going to cook some nice food and watch a couple of films. Maybe have a glass or two of bubbly as a treat.

Not particularly exciting but am a total whale now and getting dolled up is far too much like hard work.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Another post, Another baby!! 

Congrats Blessed!! These babies really wanted to be out by the end of 2010 eh!!?
Too bad mine doesn't... lol


----------



## beccybobeccy

Post in 3rd tri also suggests that Milamummy had her baby too!!
Although no details yet 
Blimey!!


----------



## Fraggles

Congrats on all the new babies wow they are coming thick and fast now just like all those contractions will be for the other ladies soon.

SPD sounds terrible smiffy. Im suffering hip and back pain when walking but its from cracking my coccyx when I was in 1st trimester :dohh:

On the plus side I should be about a stone lighter this time next week :rofl:


----------



## millward329

Big congrats to all the new arrivals, sorry to hear it was more traumatic for Lovealittle and Blessed. The babies will make it all seem worthwhile I'm sure.
Mackenzie looks adorable and can't wait to see more pics of the new babies. Wonder how Jade is getting on?
Who's going to have the first baby in January?


----------



## ama

jojo-m said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> Not been here super long but wanted to announce the birth of my baby girl born at 9.30am on 28th dec ...she is perfect in everyway and congrats to all the ladies that have had there bubs <3:happydance::baby:
> 
> Congratulations on your baby girl! XClick to expand...

thankyou ! :flower: x


----------



## Disneydancr

finally took this one last night. Full term bump plus 1 day. the first is my 36 week bump. pretty obvious how much she's dropped- from not even engaged to at least -1!
 



Attached Files:







downsize.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 0









37weeks1day full term bump.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sar35

blessed said:


> Just wanted to let u ladies know that it turns out my pains was actually my placenta breaking away. Doctor was very happy I went to the hospital and Sarai was born via emergency c-section december 30, at 5:08 pm! We're both doing well! Will update with pics later on!

congrats, glad you went to hospital, I have added you to the JJ mummies thread (in my sig)


----------



## LittleMrs

14 girls and 9 boys - plus milamummy's baby and Jade's baby - 25 babies. 

Really, will there be any jellybeans left for late January (except mine and Leanne's)?


----------



## Mom 2B

LittleMrs said:


> 14 girls and 9 boys - plus milamummy's baby and Jade's baby - 25 babies.
> 
> Really, will there be any jellybeans left for late January (except mine and Leanne's)?

And me....my little boy will be middle to late January...18th or 25th if he dont come on his own. Dont feel bad...your not alone


----------



## millward329

Mine too Tracy....just been at MW and she said he's not engaged today when he was 3/5 last week : ( Disappointed because I know he has dropped. Gettin sypmtoms though, being hormonal, at least 3 clearouts in the bowel region today, feeling a little nauseous, more CM and what may have been some of my plug in loo just now. Maybe I am just being hopeful but don't normally have globs in the pan - looked slightly pinkish but couldn't see properly. Gonna post my nearly 38 week bumop pic....please cheer me up someone :sad2:


----------



## millward329

Here's the bump at 34+1 and today in purple at 37+5...


----------



## jojo-m

Great bump susie! Let's hope baby makes an earlyish appearance (after mine of course lol) kept feeling like my LO was coming soon. Don't think so today despite lots of tightenings and BH oh well! 

Congrats to all new mummy's I'm losing track, there been a baby boom last couple of days! X


----------



## iprettii

LittleMrs said:


> 14 girls and 9 boys - plus milamummy's baby and Jade's baby - 25 babies.
> 
> Really, will there be any jellybeans left for late January (except mine and Leanne's)?

lol i'm not due till January 25th


----------



## iprettii

getting ready to take a walk with my nephew.


----------



## beccybobeccy

I'm still here too... 
After making the ridiculous mistake of counting down to Full Term I've changed my approach.
I'm now on count down to the absolute maximum date for bubba! Which is the 28th Jan since the MW says they will only let me go 12 days over. 
Which means I'm back to 28 days, so 4 weeks. 

Anything before this is a benefit! Lol!! (Will keep a small eye on my tracker though! heeh!) Otherwise I know early Jan is just going to be hellish to get through

Any UK ladies seen the Ads for the new series of One Born Every Minute? Seriously cute babies!!


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations to all the new jellybean mummies and babies!

I'm still pregnant too! I've been induced with all 3 of my older children but set on holding out for as long is safe this time. And as my youngest was 13 days late I could well still be here at the end of the month too - hope I'm not though!


----------



## Disneydancr

beccybobeccy said:


> I'm still here too...
> After making the ridiculous mistake of counting down to Full Term I've changed my approach.
> I'm now on count down to the absolute maximum date for bubba! Which is the 28th Jan since the MW says they will only let me go 12 days over.
> Which means I'm back to 28 days, so 4 weeks.
> 
> Anything before this is a benefit! Lol!! (Will keep a small eye on my tracker though! heeh!) Otherwise I know early Jan is just going to be hellish to get through
> 
> Any UK ladies seen the Ads for the new series of One Born Every Minute? Seriously cute babies!!

That show is coming out here too. I would watch it... but it seems like it might be pretty graphic.


----------



## lauren-kate

Disneydancr said:


> That show is coming out here too. I would watch it... but it seems like it might be pretty graphic.

Here, they don't tend to show anything 'down there'. It usually just concentrates on the people, and you don't really actually see anything.


Midwife came this afternoon and delivered home birth supplies. She says they won't stop me from having a home birth now, so just waiting...


----------



## jojo-m

Happy new year everyone, about to give up and go bed I'm shattered. I'm also extremely uncomfortable and have been on verge of tears all evening damn hormones! Hope everyone has a lovely evening and good luck to whoever sprogs our first new year baby, maybe jade if baby isn't already here! Night night lovely ladies xx


----------



## Disneydancr

night jojo! Happy New Year!


----------



## millward329

I'm off to bed too....just remember the hormones are doin a good job for us even when it feels like there not. Happy New Year JJ's x


----------



## iprettii

man who told me to take that walk, I am so tired. and I was walking practically no miles per hour.


----------



## Mom 2B

Well OH and I decided to go to the movies tonight adn then back home with a few friends for drinks....im not drinking obviously! We are giong to the 630pm showing of Little Fockers. Im so excited.

Also in new news today I think my baby boy has a name now. OH and I both like one and I think hes pretty agreeable to it now. But sorry ladies you will have to wait til he arrives to know what it is....LOL


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm laid in bed with OH watching sex and the city 2- so far it's pretty boring so I made him pause it so I could show him that I feel like a giant animal by doing an impression of a cow, which got far more laughs than the film. He's told me I've got to grow up and behave coz I'm going to be a mummy. I reckon the LO will love my farmyard impressions. Now I'm going to make some hot ribena with raspberry leaf tea before subjecting us both to more earnest hand gestures by carrie Bradshaw and friends in 'the dance of the geriatrics in diamonds' oops sorry, 'sex and the city 2'. Hope it gets better or I'm gonna have to start pretending to lay eggs- good practice though.


----------



## Mom 2B

Hopefully this is not the start of anything as i think its a little too soon, and i dont really think this is anything but thought i would mention it anyways. Before my nap (3 hours ago) i had a sharp pain in my lower back, not my usualy tailbone pain but spread out across my lower back. I thought maybe i just moved the wrong way and layed down for my nap....slept 2 hours. Since then I have had the same pain twice....lasting about 10 minutes and now a third time that has been hurting since 5:00 (half hour now) I sure hope its not the start of anything. i never had back labour with my daughter so dont know what its like but this is a constant pain,,,,not timable. but its driving me nuts. im going to take some tylenol and hope it goes away cuz im goign to sit in a movie theater soon adn this does not sound like a good idea right now!!!! LOL


----------



## Disneydancr

Laura, don't you have a L&D you could call? are you getting tightening too, or anything else that's not normal to what you've been feeling lately?


----------



## iprettii

Mom2b congrats on finally coming up with a name!! I can't wait to hear it. Also I hope this isn't the start of anything.. And enjoy the movie, I can't wait to see it as well.


To my JJ's HAPPY NEWYEAR, I wish us ALL a wonderful year, we are all starting it right with our LO's


----------



## abstersmum

wow so many new little ones congratulations to all i think i will be late i was induced at 10 days late with abby and she was born the next day but im hoping not to be induced this time fingers crossed


----------



## Disneydancr

there's more news on facebook! Don't want to spoil it though!


----------



## Mom 2B

nope no tightenings in bump all just weird pain in my back. when i move around its not so bad but once i sit it hurts kinda bad for a while. took tylenol an hour ago but its not really helping at all. i could call L&D but i dont really think this is anything labour related....but again not sure cuz ive never had this before. if its bugging me after the movie or gets worse or i start having tightenings ill make sure to call the hospital and get checked out. Baby seems to be moving a little so must not be bothering him...not moving quite as often but hes moving so thats good. Anyways im off to the movies and will update when i get a chance but i think we are stopping at a friends place after the movie for a bit so it might be quite late (or early for some of you...lol) hsave a graet new years ladies!!!!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Disneydancr said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here too...
> After making the ridiculous mistake of counting down to Full Term I've changed my approach.
> I'm now on count down to the absolute maximum date for bubba! Which is the 28th Jan since the MW says they will only let me go 12 days over.
> Which means I'm back to 28 days, so 4 weeks.
> 
> Anything before this is a benefit! Lol!! (Will keep a small eye on my tracker though! heeh!) Otherwise I know early Jan is just going to be hellish to get through
> 
> Any UK ladies seen the Ads for the new series of One Born Every Minute? Seriously cute babies!!
> 
> Is it the UK version or a new US one. The UK one was really wonderfully done. It wasn't graphic. It was more human interest/the relationships and the babies than the gore.
> 
> That show is coming out here too. I would watch it... but it seems like it might be pretty graphic.Click to expand...




jojo-m said:


> Happy new year everyone, about to give up and go bed I'm shattered. I'm also extremely uncomfortable and have been on verge of tears all evening damn hormones! Hope everyone has a lovely evening and good luck to whoever sprogs our first new year baby, maybe jade if baby isn't already here! Night night lovely ladies xx




millward329 said:


> I'm off to bed too....just remember the hormones are doin a good job for us even when it feels like there not. Happy New Year JJ's x

Good Night Girlies... Happy new year to you and everyone else!!



LittleMrs said:


> I'm laid in bed with OH watching sex and the city 2- so far it's pretty boring so I made him pause it so I could show him that I feel like a giant animal by doing an impression of a cow, which got far more laughs than the film. He's told me I've got to grow up and behave coz I'm going to be a mummy. I reckon the LO will love my farmyard impressions. Now I'm going to make some hot ribena with raspberry leaf tea before subjecting us both to more earnest hand gestures by carrie Bradshaw and friends in 'the dance of the geriatrics in diamonds' oops sorry, 'sex and the city 2'. Hope it gets better or I'm gonna have to start pretending to lay eggs- good practice though.


OMG SATC 2 was so terrible. The movies are doing a great job of ruining the TV shows....




Disneydancr said:


> there's more news on facebook! Don't want to spoil it though!

I saw that too!!! SO EXCITING!! 




Mom 2B said:


> nope no tightenings in bump all just weird pain in my back. when i move around its not so bad but once i sit it hurts kinda bad for a while. took tylenol an hour ago but its not really helping at all. i could call L&D but i dont really think this is anything labour related....but again not sure cuz ive never had this before. if its bugging me after the movie or gets worse or i start having tightenings ill make sure to call the hospital and get checked out. Baby seems to be moving a little so must not be bothering him...not moving quite as often but hes moving so thats good. Anyways im off to the movies and will update when i get a chance but i think we are stopping at a friends place after the movie for a bit so it might be quite late (or early for some of you...lol) hsave a graet new years ladies!!!!!


Have a fab new years... hope you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, cant believe how many babies have been born recently! Congrats to all the new mummies!

Happy NY to all the UK ladies. Ooh and I've seen the fb news!!!


----------



## Mom 2B

Well the movie is done. Might have been the way I was sitting but I had no back pain the whole movie. Got intbe car and it's back.....lol. I'm still not thinking labour though. Will update if anything happens if not I'll be on in the morning.... Night ladies


----------



## Disneydancr

OH says I have to wait 9 more hours... I'm thinking that in about 7 I'm going to start doing jumping jacks. lol I just want her here so badly. I'm no longer patiently waiting!


----------



## LittleMrs

It's half 2, woke up and was having a dream that I checked on here in the morning and smiffy had given birth at 2:28 to a little boy. Almost exactly the time now. If my dream is true what do I win?


----------



## Disneydancr

I don't know.. but that would be awesome! Happy New Year though!


----------



## Disneydancr

ladies, I posted this in 3rd tri, but nobody seems to read or answer my posts... I know you will offer advice if you have it, so here it is:

Can contractions be isolated in certain areas of the bump? I'm getting painful contractions. The pain is in my lower back and lower bump and cervix, but the hard stomach is at the top of my bump- not the lower part. No show, blood, or waters, but the contractions are regular. Anyone heard of these types of contractions and/or should I read anything into them????? Thanks in advance, as I'm pretty worried at this pt.


----------



## Mom 2B

I'm not sure but didn't want to read and run. But it sounds like it could be it. I think with my daughter the top of my bump went hard but didn't have pain from contractions. The pain was more the middle and lower bump...no back pain for me iwth her. good luck

So we went to OH sisters for 2 hours and my back was fine....baby was moving almost non stop the whole 2 hours. Then when i got into the car my back started again. i think its the position of the seat...i told OH that hes not allowed to drive my car anymore....we take his car or I drive my car. Now im home and back hurts a little but not as bad as in car.....so ive decided its definatly not labour related just the way baby and i were sitting.


----------



## Disneydancr

Called the hospital... they said to make my way in... just in case, especially because of dilation, effacement, and position at my last appt. A friend is going to pick me up in about a half hour. I'd better pack a bag. 

Please don't mention this on facebook, as I'm not sure this is it yet. feel free to send me messages to facebook, as my cellphone gets a text when I receive a message on facebook.


----------



## naomicourt

Good luck Regina. :happydance:


----------



## jojo-m

Let us know how you get on Regina x


----------



## sar35

Happy new year ladies x


----------



## jojo-m

I keep checking on here but noones around?? Whats this news on facebook? what have I missed? has someone else had their baby? x


----------



## Disneydancr

Got to hospital and they did a cervix check and I was still at 2 cm. Boy, oh Boy! after that check my contractions went nuts!!!! super regular and super painful! They came back an hour later and found that although I was getting regular strong contractions, because there wasn't enough cervical progression, they sent me home. They gave me a sleeping pill, which was nice of them, so I might get some decent sleep tonight. But, I'm home now... hopefully waters will go soon so that I can land myself a room in the ward that they won't make me leave til my little girl is here.

These contractions are right painful, though- let me tell you! every time the nurses came in to check dilation, they also tried to "help me along" which led to stronger contractions. Now I'm at home with super strong contractions, but dizzy from the ambien. I'd better go get into bed before I pass out over here. lol Happy New Years!


----------



## Disneydancr

jojo-m said:


> I keep checking on here but noones around?? Whats this news on facebook? what have I missed? has someone else had their baby? x

are you friends with jade?


----------



## sar35

Good luck disney! Hope its not too long for you x


----------



## jojo-m

Exciting stuff Regina! sounds like things progressing, sure you will be back in hospital before long, try rest hun good luck!

Just heard news about Jade, yay congrats to her! x


----------



## sar35

jojo-m said:


> Exciting stuff Regina! sounds like things progressing, sure you will be back in hospital before long, try rest hun good luck!
> 
> Just heard news about Jade, yay congrats to her! x

sent you a message on FB, shall I update the mummies front page or shall I wait for her to announce


----------



## Disneydancr

sar35 said:


> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> Exciting stuff Regina! sounds like things progressing, sure you will be back in hospital before long, try rest hun good luck!
> 
> Just heard news about Jade, yay congrats to her! x
> 
> sent you a message on FB, shall I update the mummies front page or shall I wait for her to announceClick to expand...

maybe send her a message on facebook and ask her... I wasn't sure, so that's why I didn't want to spoil anything over her if she wanted to be the one to announce it on here.


----------



## millward329

All the best Regina....lets hops you are not in pain for too long. Maybe our first New Year's baby x


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> All the best Regina....lets hops you are not in pain for too long. Maybe our first New Year's baby x

lol and the first baby to actually be born in January!


----------



## millward329

Yeah I can't believe how many babies came before the actual month! Here's to lots and lots more arrivals....


----------



## sar35

i will be so jealous of the babies with the birthdate that Joe was due on 1.1.11


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> Yeah I can't believe how many babies came before the actual month! Here's to lots and lots more arrivals....

Here Here!!

Although now we are getting closer to our due dates I don't like this queue jumping. There is a nice orderly line ladies so no pushing in... :haha::haha:


----------



## LittleMrs

Agreed beccy. I'm next Thursday so no queue jumping allowed. Though I think there'll be ladies due in feb or even march who pop before me! Am also starting to think that I need to adjust the due date in my head to being 42 weeks because even though i still have 5 days until my due date I feel overdue.


----------



## Mom 2B

OMG its 6am here and my little girl wont even be awake until atleast 8am. I have acid reflux so bad right now its horrible adn it woke me up....and now my back hurts again!!!!! ARGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millward329

Well said Beccy....Tracy we'll try not to queue jump : )


----------



## LittleMrs

Indeed, susie, legs crossed. Lol. Gonna be a wait though- I'm going all the way to 42 weeks. Every time me or OH phone any relative or friend we're instantly bombarded with cries of excitement which we then have to squash. Also, people have started to phone to ask if the baby is here- like we'd forget to mention it. Very annoying.


----------



## lovealittle1

Hello lovely ladies an happy new year! Baby kieran, mummy And daddy are doing great. Will be in hospital till at least tomorrow. I am overwhelmed with love and emotions. I look at kieran and cry tears of love and joy. I am just so in love with him the feeling is like no other. Thanks for all your support ladies xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies not sure if any one knew Jade "Jms" Had her baby last night 10pm lovely little boy new years eve bundle for her.. She and baby are real well as far as i know . xx


----------



## abstersmum

Congrats jade

Does anyone still not have any ideas on names, I got a names book today and nothing it's not that we can't agree it's that we have no idea. any ideas for girls names ladies


----------



## smiffy85

LittleMrs said:


> 14 girls and 9 boys - plus milamummy's baby and Jade's baby - 25 babies.
> 
> Really, will there be any jellybeans left for late January (except mine and Leanne's)?

Lol Tracey!! :haha:



millward329 said:


> Mine too Tracy....just been at MW and she said he's not engaged today when he was 3/5 last week : ( Disappointed because I know he has dropped. Gettin sypmtoms though, being hormonal, at least 3 clearouts in the bowel region today, feeling a little nauseous, more CM and what may have been some of my plug in loo just now. Maybe I am just being hopeful but don't normally have globs in the pan - looked slightly pinkish but couldn't see properly. Gonna post my nearly 38 week bumop pic....please cheer me up someone :sad2:

Oh susie hope you are feeling better today!! :hugs:



Disneydancr said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here too...
> After making the ridiculous mistake of counting down to Full Term I've changed my approach.
> I'm now on count down to the absolute maximum date for bubba! Which is the 28th Jan since the MW says they will only let me go 12 days over.
> Which means I'm back to 28 days, so 4 weeks.
> 
> Anything before this is a benefit! Lol!! (Will keep a small eye on my tracker though! heeh!) Otherwise I know early Jan is just going to be hellish to get through
> 
> Any UK ladies seen the Ads for the new series of One Born Every Minute? Seriously cute babies!!
> 
> That show is coming out here too. I would watch it... but it seems like it might be pretty graphic.Click to expand...

Everyone should watch this prog! I love it! Makes me cry everytime!



iprettii said:


> man who told me to take that walk, I am so tired. and I was walking practically no miles per hour.

Its like walking with a melon between your legs isn't it!! Very hard work!



LittleMrs said:


> It's half 2, woke up and was having a dream that I checked on here in the morning and smiffy had given birth at 2:28 to a little boy. Almost exactly the time now. If my dream is true what do I win?

Love that you are dreaming about me tracey lol! :sleep: Didn't happen tho! :dohh:



beccybobeccy said:


> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I can't believe how many babies came before the actual month! Here's to lots and lots more arrivals....
> 
> Here Here!!
> 
> Although now we are getting closer to our due dates I don't like this queue jumping. There is a nice orderly line ladies so no pushing in... :haha::haha:Click to expand...

I agree its my turn now surely :shrug:



lovealittle1 said:


> Hello lovely ladies an happy new year! Baby kieran, mummy And daddy are doing great. Will be in hospital till at least tomorrow. I am overwhelmed with love and emotions. I look at kieran and cry tears of love and joy. I am just so in love with him the feeling is like no other. Thanks for all your support ladies xxxx

Can't wait for this feeling!! Glad your enjoying it hun xx



abstersmum said:


> Congrats jade
> 
> Does anyone still not have any ideas on names, I got a names book today and nothing it's not that we can't agree it's that we have no idea. any ideas for girls names ladies

I really liked Olivia, Holly, Isabel , Jessica and Lucy before we found out we were having a boy!


----------



## smiffy85

Happy new year ladies!

Can't believe all these babies that have queue jumped us! RUDE lol!

We had a nice time last night. I got all dressed up in my xmas dress again and even straightened my hair shock horror! Went out fo thai food with jack and 7 friends then went to back to one of their houses. Had a bit of a sing along to old tunes that made us feel nostalgic for universoty nights out and then went to see some fireworks at midnight just up the road from my friends house! The we went back and the other carried on drinking and I drove some people home. Jack was ready to leave at 2am (yes I stayed awake that long) then we went home and I didn;t end up in bed till 3am! Slept till 11 then spent the day with a few friends in town having some food. 3 of the boys are currently watching a film before we take them home in a bit! Lovely new years really.

Got a midwife update rant but can't be arsed right now to type it out so might save it till tomorrow lol or later! Need more :sleep: 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo-m

My names I loved but Paul didn't are:
Miley
Savannah
Piper
Summer
Alexa
Alyssa
Violet
Seren

There was others but I can't remember, it's hard agreeing on a name! Good luck x


----------



## millward329

I was going to call my baby Liberty if he was a girl x


----------



## smiffy85

Lovely names girlies! Will have to store them away for next time lol! xxx


----------



## Disneydancr

I always liked the name Kathleen or Heidi. OH wasn't keen on them though.

Lost my plug this morning... but I'm sure it's just from the cervical checks last night. They were trying to "be helpful" so they were a bit rough on my cervix.


----------



## sar35

I saw a thread in the 3rd tri for january mummies...i posted on there, maybe we should try and get some new recruits for this thread and the mummy one...
 
sounds promising Disney


----------



## Disneydancr

hope so, but my contractions have subsided. I'm just crampy.


----------



## Mom 2B

So I just realized taht imm going to have a baby in 17-24 days!!!!!!! If he holds on til c-section day that is. I have been to the bathroom about 5 times today with very loose stool. Not sure whats up with that but not reading tooo much into it.

Picked up the playpen I borrowed to keep baby boy in during the daytime so my LO cant reach him. I still have soo much organizeing nad cleaning to do. Must get off the computer and get started. have a great day ladies!!!!!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Just figured how to post pics so will share the latest bump picture from today. If you haven't already seen it on FB....

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k578/beccybobeccy/051.jpg


----------



## millward329

Looking good Falcon and Falcon's Mum : )


----------



## lauren-kate

Is it just me who feels overly comfy? I'm not complaining (at all), but it just doesn't feel like she's going to come any time soon! (Full term today too!)


----------



## LittleMrs

I have a few weird pains but I've been getting them for ages. Bump feels very comfy- I don't think she's in any rush at all to come out.


----------



## jms895

Good luck Disney!

Congrats Lovealittleone

Hope everyone else is ok!

I am so happy to be back with all my boys xx


----------



## Mom 2B

Ok so i've had diarrhea for like 7 hours now...my arse is killing me and barely anything comes out. I just called the pharmacy and I can't even take anything. I dont have a fever...in fact I feel just fine other than running to the bathroom every 30 minutes! Its driving me nuts I wish it would jsut stop!!!!!!


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone. Just a quick one to say that I now have written my birth story if anyone is interested. :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ite-wanted-but-happy-he-safe.html#post8434044


----------



## sar35

jms895 said:


> Good luck Disney!
> 
> Congrats Lovealittleone
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok!
> 
> I am so happy to be back with all my boys xx

Congrats x



Mom 2B said:


> Ok so i've had diarrhea for like 7 hours now...my arse is killing me and barely anything comes out. I just called the pharmacy and I can't even take anything. I dont have a fever...in fact I feel just fine other than running to the bathroom every 30 minutes! Its driving me nuts I wish it would jsut stop!!!!!!

oh no, sounds awful, hope you get better soon x


----------



## LittleMrs

Hey guys. I feel rubbish all of a sudden, nauseated and had the runs. Don't know whether I hope this is the infamous clear out or not.


----------



## Disneydancr

lauren-kate said:


> Is it just me who feels overly comfy? I'm not complaining (at all), but it just doesn't feel like she's going to come any time soon! (Full term today too!)

Actually, I've felt better these last few days (apart from those contractions last night) than I have in my whole pregnancy! I've had tons more energy, bump doesn't feel very heavy anymore, and I feel like I can walk with better posture... weird, huh? Congratulations on full term!

A bit of a rant, though. Don't know if you ladies have noticed your estrogen levels peaking, but mine definitely have. I get so upset over things. Lately, I've been feeling less of a "sexy woman" and more of an incubator. I've been trying to get OH to DTD through manual or oral stimulation, but it seems he's too uncomfortable- or just doesn't want to DTD and ends up finishing after the oral stimulation- sorry if tmi. I just feel so upset for a couple reasons. First of all, I feel like it's a waste of sperm because I know that the sperm can help stimulate contractions and soften the cervix. Secondly, I hate that I'm the one who always seems to be initiating anything. Third, I would love to make love to him before baby comes- because we'll have to wait weeks after birth to be allowed to again, and these are the last days where it's just the 2 of us without the LO's schedule to compete with. Lastly, and not so importantly I keep being left unsatisfied, but I don't really care about that. 
He's good at telling me that I'm pretty and that he loves me, and he does rub my back and play with the bump, but some days I just want him to see me as his girl and want to initiate something with ME! Sorry about the rant, but I'm a bit upset. anyone else feel this way?


----------



## LittleMrs

Sorry you're feeling that way, Regina. I'm kinda the opposite- I feel like an incubator and, although I love hugs and am really clingy but whenever OH tries to DTD (which is often/constantly) I feel like I'm being pressured or used because it feels like it's all for him and I don't enjoy it. It feels like I'm literally lying back and taking it- it's horrible. I love my OH and really want to want to but I can't. I'm worried it'll never come back.


----------



## Disneydancr

aw, :hugs: I envy you that your OH still looks at you like a sexy woman. Or maybe my problem is that my *ahem* oral stimulation is his favorite thing so he's totally content with just that and knows he doesn't need to DTD to be totally satisfied- It just doesn't give me the intimate/emotional satisfaction that I've been missing- or the feeling that I'm sexy.


----------



## LittleMrs

Regina, lol. I'm a total cow when it comes to that- I'm not feelin sexy then there's not a chance I'm doing that. My OH has wanted kids since he was 16 - I'm pretty much queen at the moment and that it's a girl too! He's got his own family coming soon and he's just constantly happy but I find the constant groping more than a tad wearing on my nerves. Don't think I'm as much of a nice person as you - I partially want him to understand how I feel and that means there have been moments where I've thought if it's not doing anything for me then why on earth should I. Evil, isn't it. Wish I was a nicer person.


----------



## Disneydancr

aw, blame it on the hormones. I'm sure you're perfectly lovely. I've had "evil" thoughts too. (hence, the "I'm giving you a blow job and you're satisfied... good for you but what about my pleasure" thoughts.) I'll do it because I love him, I want him to stay satisfied with me, and I like making him feel good, but I instantly get broody afterward... poor OH because then he feels bad too. I'm such a moody "witch" lately, I feel.


----------



## Mom 2B

LittleMrs said:


> Hey guys. I feel rubbish all of a sudden, nauseated and had the runs. Don't know whether I hope this is the infamous clear out or not.

I've been wondering the same thing today...although I think its still alittle to early for baby boy to arrive im only 36 weeks tomorrow so not quite full term. But ive been busy round the house just in case. the tree and all decoratinos are now put away. Livingroom is almost done just gotta move a few things and wash the floors once LO is in bed, then im moving on to our bedroom...the last piece of the house to finish before I feel like its ready for baby!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

To be fair I think we're perfectly within our rights to feel a bit upset about it- don't know about yours but I'm fairly certain there's a limit on how many times my OH would give me any 'satisfaction' without getting any in return without getting totally irrational and i'd be surprised if he'd even manage once! Twice would really shock me. Thing is- we wouldn't expect them to give without reciprocation so why should they feel ok about it? Sorry, rant over. Maybe your OH is different - I've just never known a man who would give pleasure unless he was getting it in return.


----------



## Disneydancr

Actually, he's been good about it before... before I got huge, and it got awkward, his goal was my pleasure and if he wasn't able to finish after I was satisfied and I was tired or whatever, he's always been ok and even offered to stop (even though I rarely take him up on it- guilt on my part or whatever)


----------



## LittleMrs

Propose! Now! My OH would cry, he's adorable in every way but I accept his flaws and he can be a little inconsiderate. Lol. Anyway, other than that making you feel rubbish, how's things- any more action on the contraction front? Can you describe them to me? I'm
worried I won't know what they feel like.


----------



## Disneydancr

Lol. I plan on marrying him... eventually. I'm still a bit jaded from my last marriage and am not eager to jump into it again. I'm oftentimes in the mindset that it's just a piece of paper, and people - if they're in love- will be committed to each other whether they have the paper or not. Or they won't if they don't want to be. 

I'm doing ok... contractions aren't very strong right now. (grrr... back to my frustration at no DTD) . The contractions I felt were very much like period pains... but I don't know if your period cramps would be the same as mine. My periods have always been terrible- to the point where I would go to the hospital for pain relief. These contractions aren't as bad as my period... and I hope they don't get that bad, since on a scale from 1-10, my period is a 10 and I would feel physically nauseous and have to literally scream from the pain. (I even begged for death at several periods- it was so bad! One reason why I almost had a hysterectomy a couple years ago, but that's another long story) But as for these contractions, the pain started in my back- felt like I'd been bending over and picking things up all day, but the pain came and went- there wasn't much tightening, though, per-se. After the first pelvic exam, however, the pain shifted to right in the pelvic girdle. Felt like that 2nd day of your period where your body is trying to force your whole uterus out of your body at one go- a combination of that and a big ball trapped wind trying to make it's way out at the same time. Starts slow (like your body is telling you... here comes... get ready!) and then the pain and pressure (more pressure than pain though) builds up to where you have to force yourself to concentrate on something... breathing is good... and it holds there for a while (for me it was about 30-45 seconds) and then it'll get tolerable to where you don't feel like holding your breath so badly anymore (but don't hold your breath, as I was told it can make your contractions feel stronger, and isn't good because it takes oxygen from your baby).

Sorry, just realized it's a bit rambly- I'm just trying to give you a blow-by-blow of how I remember it happening last night.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! Just wanted to update~ my baby girl, Zahra Ma'at-Sekhmet, was born Tuesday, Dec. 28th @ 3:57am weighing 6lbs 12.7oz!

I'm just starting to get some type of "normality" back in my life, so I haven't written a birth story yet...

I hope everyone's year has started off great! :flower:


----------



## Disneydancr

Congratulations PurpleKisses! Another girl!


----------



## Neko

Just got home from the hospital today. My baby girl, Avery Elizabeth, was born 12/30 at 10:31 p.m. She's 7 pounds 11 ounces and 20.5 inches long.

I'm exhausted, but she's beautiful.


----------



## Disneydancr

All these babies!!!! Congratulations Neko! She's such a good size!

OOH! I'd better be next. I'm so frustrated right now. Mucus plug gone, contractions... but not dilating and no water broken.


----------



## Neko

Disneydancr said:


> All these babies!!!! Congratulations Neko! She's such a good size!
> 
> OOH! I'd better be next. I'm so frustrated right now. Mucus plug gone, contractions... but not dilating and no water broken.

Maybe you're a bit dilated. I didn't lose my mucus plug during the induction until I was 3-4 cm gone.


----------



## Disneydancr

Neko said:


> Disneydancr said:
> 
> 
> All these babies!!!! Congratulations Neko! She's such a good size!
> 
> OOH! I'd better be next. I'm so frustrated right now. Mucus plug gone, contractions... but not dilating and no water broken.
> 
> Maybe you're a bit dilated. I didn't lose my mucus plug during the induction until I was 3-4 cm gone.Click to expand...

well last night I was in the hospital because of cramping and contractions but I stayed at 2 cm. I guess I have to wait till the contractions get even worse or something. I think I probably lost my plug because they were (intentionally) rough on my cervix last night during the pelvic exams.


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls jsust had a quick flick back and even more babies born! Hope everyone is ok. I have found out I have a UTI which explains why I've felt so awful lately. Am now on Anti-biotics so hopefully will feel better soon. Doc also thought I was showin signs of PND as I was extremely teary (and have been for a day or so), but I feel much better knowing whats wrong with me so I think a lot of that was due to worry, but we'll see.

Other than that, Holly is doing great, although still making nighttimes a challenge!


----------



## Disneydancr

aw, :hugs: feel better!


----------



## iprettii

hodbert said:


> Hey girls jsust had a quick flick back and even more babies born! Hope everyone is ok. I have found out I have a UTI which explains why I've felt so awful lately. Am now on Anti-biotics so hopefully will feel better soon. Doc also thought I was showin signs of PND as I was extremely teary (and have been for a day or so), but I feel much better knowing whats wrong with me so I think a lot of that was due to worry, but we'll see.
> 
> Other than that, Holly is doing great, although still making nighttimes a challenge!

awww hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## iprettii

awwwww congrats too PurpleKisses and Neko!!!


----------



## Disneydancr

ok, ladies, this might be it. I'm on my way to the hospital for the 2nd time in 24 hours. wish me luck. for those of you on facebook, if anything happens, I'll update there, since I can do that from my phone. please feel free to update back here on the forum. If it's false again, I'll update back here myself.


----------



## millward329

Good luck Disney x


----------



## LittleMrs

Cheers for the description, Regina - not at all rambly and they sound pretty much like what I'd expect them to (given what they do etc). I hope this trip to hospital is more productive for you (queue jumper - lol). 

Congrats to the ladies with the newborns- some very beautiful names. I've lost count again but I know we're approaching 30 now.

Lisa, hope you're feeling better after the antibiotics - my friend had PND and it was just heartbreaking, but she's much much better now. 

Last night I decided I'm terrified. OH and I laid in bed watching films and I suddenly realised that once the baby is here this isn't going to happen anymore- not just when the baby is small but until it leaves home! This totally freaked me out and I started to panic that we've not had enough time by ourselves as a couple and that having a baby will destroy our relationship and I'll never get my sex drive back. OH (rightly) pointed out that it's a little late to be thinking these things now. So now I'm even more panicky because nobody else seems to be thinking these things, they're just excited about the babies, whereas I can't imagine the baby being here at all and I'm still convinced something bad is going to happen to prevent the baby from arriving safely. Sometimes I think there's going to be a car crash or I'm going to fall and the baby is still-born, other times I think the baby will be fine but something happens to me instead. I just cant imagine us together. I'm going to be a terrible mum because I'm not going to bond with my baby! Help! Does ANYONE feel ANY of these things?


----------



## sar35

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to update~ my baby girl, Zahra Ma'at-Sekhmet, was born Tuesday, Dec. 28th @ 3:57am weighing 6lbs 12.7oz!
> 
> I'm just starting to get some type of "normality" back in my life, so I haven't written a birth story yet...
> 
> I hope everyone's year has started off great! :flower:

Congrats ill add you to the JJ mummies thread in my sig



Neko said:


> Just got home from the hospital today. My baby girl, Avery Elizabeth, was born 12/30 at 10:31 p.m. She's 7 pounds 11 ounces and 20.5 inches long.
> 
> I'm exhausted, but she's beautiful.

Congrats, ill add you to the JJ mummies thread in my sig



hodbert said:


> Hey girls jsust had a quick flick back and even more babies born! Hope everyone is ok. I have found out I have a UTI which explains why I've felt so awful lately. Am now on Anti-biotics so hopefully will feel better soon. Doc also thought I was showin signs of PND as I was extremely teary (and have been for a day or so), but I feel much better knowing whats wrong with me so I think a lot of that was due to worry, but we'll see.
> 
> Other than that, Holly is doing great, although still making nighttimes a challenge!

awww hope you feel better soon x



Disneydancr said:


> ok, ladies, this might be it. I'm on my way to the hospital for the 2nd time in 24 hours. wish me luck. for those of you on facebook, if anything happens, I'll update there, since I can do that from my phone. please feel free to update back here on the forum. If it's false again, I'll update back here myself.

Good luck, hope this is it for you x


----------



## jojo-m

Congrats to neko and purplekisses! 

I'm not feeling so great today girls, had a good sleep last night but woke up a bit teary and upset, not feeling well but can't explain why, nausea is out of control again, probably coming down with a cold or sicky bug since my son just had both one after the other! 

Just trying to do some online shopping can't face the supermarket but laptop playing up! Just not in the mood! Grr sorry for my little moan there. Today isn't one of my best :-( x


----------



## sar35

jojo-m said:


> Congrats to neko and purplekisses!
> 
> I'm not feeling so great today girls, had a good sleep last night but woke up a bit teary and upset, not feeling well but can't explain why, nausea is out of control again, probably coming down with a cold or sicky bug since my son just had both one after the other!
> 
> Just trying to do some online shopping can't face the supermarket but laptop playing up! Just not in the mood! Grr sorry for my little moan there. Today isn't one of my best :-( x

awww so many of you not well, maybe thats a sign of imminent labour, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## iprettii

i felt nauseous all yesterday, but woke up feeling fine today. I don't know what that was all about but I hope that feeling doesn't come back.

last night as I laid in bed I swore my water would break (lol this is my first child so I don't know what to expect) but the movements were SO bad I felt them down below.... well I felt them pretty much everywhere and I was sure she was ready to make her debut pretty soon. It was quite scary.

Also I had 2 dreams last night that my LO was here but in one (or both I can't fully remember the 2nd one) instead of LO being a GIRL it was actually a BOY.

Again I've come to the conclusion that I NEED this pregnancy over with already lol.


----------



## Mom 2B

Yay! I hope this is really it for you....im going to check FB right after this post to see if there is an update!!!



LittleMrs said:


> Cheers for the description, Regina - not at all rambly and they sound pretty much like what I'd expect them to (given what they do etc). I hope this trip to hospital is more productive for you (queue jumper - lol).
> 
> Congrats to the ladies with the newborns- some very beautiful names. I've lost count again but I know we're approaching 30 now.
> 
> Lisa, hope you're feeling better after the antibiotics - my friend had PND and it was just heartbreaking, but she's much much better now.
> 
> Last night I decided I'm terrified. OH and I laid in bed watching films and I suddenly realised that once the baby is here this isn't going to happen anymore- not just when the baby is small but until it leaves home! This totally freaked me out and I started to panic that we've not had enough time by ourselves as a couple and that having a baby will destroy our relationship and I'll never get my sex drive back. OH (rightly) pointed out that it's a little late to be thinking these things now. So now I'm even more panicky because nobody else seems to be thinking these things, they're just excited about the babies, whereas I can't imagine the baby being here at all and I'm still convinced something bad is going to happen to prevent the baby from arriving safely. Sometimes I think there's going to be a car crash or I'm going to fall and the baby is still-born, other times I think the baby will be fine but something happens to me instead. I just cant imagine us together. I'm going to be a terrible mum because I'm not going to bond with my baby! Help! Does ANYONE feel ANY of these things?

So sorry you are feeling this way....but its totally normal! I felt the same way when I was close to having my daughter, who is now 2. You will find time for you and OH. After all the baby/child will go to bed at some point..lol OH and I had a movie night last night so it can and does still happen.

I had a horrible dream last night just shortly after going to bed. I woke up crying but luckily OH had not come to bed yet cuz he freaks out when I have bad dreams. I dreamt that we took our daughter out tobogganing before baby was here (there is almost no snow left here now so I doubt that would happen, plus there is no way im going out toboggganing!) Anyways...in my dream she was sitting on my lap and we went down the hill but when we got to the bottom there was a long piece of metal pole sticking out of us. It went through her arm and into my belly. In my dream I had someone call 911 and i was calling my mom and OH's sister to meet us at the hospital so that none of us would be alone in the hospital. I woke up crying and not knowing if baby boy was ok. It was crazy! I hate having dreams like that.

anyone else have crazy dreams like this?????


----------



## sar35

iprettii said:


> i felt nauseous all yesterday, but woke up feeling fine today. I don't know what that was all about but I hope that feeling doesn't come back.
> 
> last night as I laid in bed I swore my water would break (lol this is my first child so I don't know what to expect) but the movements were SO bad I felt them down below.... well I felt them pretty much everywhere and I was sure she was ready to make her debut pretty soon. It was quite scary.
> 
> Also I had 2 dreams last night that my LO was here but in one (or both I can't fully remember the 2nd one) instead of LO being a GIRL it was actually a BOY.
> 
> Again I've come to the conclusion that I NEED this pregnancy over with already lol.

Awww :hugs:


----------



## Blondie007

Hi everyone. Congratulations on the new arrivals.

Can you please add me to your list. I am having a little girl and due 18th January.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## sar35

Blondie007 said:


> Hi everyone. Congratulations on the new arrivals.
> 
> Can you please add me to your list. I am having a little girl and due 18th January.
> 
> Good luck everyone x

hi and welcome x


----------



## naomicourt

A huge congratulations to all the new mummies!! :happydance:

I have now updated the front page, I hope I haven't forgotten anybody. :flower:

Good luck to all of you who are close to labour. :happydance:

xx


----------



## jms895

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## sar35

I wonder how Disney is getting on, wonder if she has her baby yet?


----------



## jojo-m

There's no update on fb saying it's false alarm so must be go go go! Hope she getting close if not already holding her baby x


----------



## Disneydancr

Nope, false alarm. moderate to severe contractions all last night but no progress. I'm just so tired from what I consider all the gratuitous pain. I'd be fine with the pain if I knew it was doing anything... but pain just for the sake of it? I'm so pissed. Was monitored for almost 4 hours last night, then sent home again and told to drink lots of water and take tylenol pm. Woke up without the contractions, but I feel like I've just had surgery... my bump is swollen and hard and sore, like it's been beaten up from the inside... no contractions, just pain. Apparently I'm pants at determining what's true or false labor- I think I'm going to just wait until my water breaks... who cares if my mother's water didn't break till she was 8 cm... better to have go to the hospital when it's too late for medication than having to lie on my back in the hospital, getting painful cervical checks for nothing, and only able to drink water. If you can't tell ladies, I'm just so fed up. I'm just sitting here bawling my eyes out as I type... I'M JUST SO DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone. Just a quick one to say that I now have written my birth story if anyone is interested. :)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ite-wanted-but-happy-he-safe.html#post8434044

Congrats again Naomi x



Disneydancr said:


> ok, ladies, this might be it. I'm on my way to the hospital for the 2nd time in 24 hours. wish me luck. for those of you on facebook, if anything happens, I'll update there, since I can do that from my phone. please feel free to update back here on the forum. If it's false again, I'll update back here myself.




jojo-m said:


> There's no update on fb saying it's false alarm so must be go go go! Hope she getting close if not already holding her baby x

Oooooh Exciting!! Good luck.... There is still no update on FB either so got to take that as a good sign. 

(Definite Queue Jumper there though.... :haha::haha:)


----------



## beccybobeccy

Disneydancr said:


> Nope, false alarm. moderate to severe contractions all last night but no progress. I'm just so tired from what I consider all the gratuitous pain. I'd be fine with the pain if I knew it was doing anything... but pain just for the sake of it? I'm so pissed. Was monitored for almost 4 hours last night, then sent home again and told to drink lots of water and take tylenol pm. Woke up without the contractions, but I feel like I've just had surgery... my bump is swollen and hard and sore, like it's been beaten up from the inside... no contractions, just pain. Apparently I'm pants at determining what's true or false labor- I think I'm going to just wait until my water breaks... who cares if my mother's water didn't break till she was 8 cm... better to have go to the hospital when it's too late for medication than having to lie on my back in the hospital, getting painful cervical checks for nothing, and only able to drink water. If you can't tell ladies, I'm just so fed up. I'm just sitting here bawling my eyes out as I type... I'M JUST SO DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ooooh No!! I must have posted at the same time as you.
So sorry to hear that it wasn't time!!

Massive :hugs::hugs::hugs: deserved.
Please don't get too upset. It won't be long now and she will be in your arms...


----------



## hodbert

Regina so sorry you're having so many false alarms :hugs:

LittleMrs I had those feelings before Holly was born, they're all normal! Now as I'm ill I'm getting the I'm not a good mum/not doing enough feelings as hubby is doing about 90% of work at mo and I feel so horrible about it. Sorry I really am feeling sorry for myself at the moment, aren't I??? I need to reel it in!

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## jojo-m

Oh Regina that sucks! My friend has been contracting for 43 hours now and the baby is back to back so contractions not doing much, she booked in for induction tomorro and this is her 4th baby so don't worry about calling or going in if you have pain! Have a nice warm bath and try rest! 

You not very well Lisa? Don't worry about getting yourself better to do more because you'll soon be doing the most of the work when paternity leave finishes! Hope you are feeling better soon tho xx


----------



## Disneydancr

OH, jo, that reminds me... I'm too far along (37 weeks is the threshold) for them to give me anything to stop the contractions, but not far along enough (39 weeks) for them to help me along... basically it was a "sorry you're in pain, but your body's not doing what it needs to do, so there's nothing we can do... go home."


----------



## jojo-m

How nice of them, I wonder why they don't just break your waters and speed things up, it's exhausting been in pain for days when you do go into established labour your likely to be too exhausted for pushing! (((hugs))) for you! Hope you not too much longer or you get a real break from it all to recharge those batteries xx


----------



## Disneydancr

small contractions again, but they don't hurt much, so maybe BH. Tons of discharge, though... I keep feeling wet, but it's thick... not watery. Streaks of blood every so often, but nothing major... just tiny veins in the mucus.


----------



## Mom 2B

OH regina im so sorry baby isn;t behaving. Come on baby....your momma just wants to meet you now! Its time to come out...no more messing around.

Hope that helps and you either get some rest or your little one in your arms!!! Hugs


----------



## millward329

Hugs for you Regina and Lisa....

Happy 38 weeks to Beccy and I


----------



## Disneydancr

happy 38 weeks susie and beccy and happy 36 weeks laura!


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> Hugs for you Regina and Lisa....
> 
> Happy 38 weeks to Beccy and I

Seconded!! xx


----------



## iprettii

blessed said:


> Just wanted to let u ladies know that it turns out my pains was actually my placenta breaking away. Doctor was very happy I went to the hospital and Sarai was born via emergency c-section december 30, at 5:08 pm! We're both doing well! Will update with pics later on!


ahhhhhhhhhhh i totally missed this post!!!! I was sitting here thinking I haven't seen you post in a while and I searched for your last post and I can't believe I'm now seeing this!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## iprettii

Disneydancr said:


> Nope, false alarm. moderate to severe contractions all last night but no progress. I'm just so tired from what I consider all the gratuitous pain. I'd be fine with the pain if I knew it was doing anything... but pain just for the sake of it? I'm so pissed. Was monitored for almost 4 hours last night, then sent home again and told to drink lots of water and take tylenol pm. Woke up without the contractions, but I feel like I've just had surgery... my bump is swollen and hard and sore, like it's been beaten up from the inside... no contractions, just pain. Apparently I'm pants at determining what's true or false labor- I think I'm going to just wait until my water breaks... who cares if my mother's water didn't break till she was 8 cm... better to have go to the hospital when it's too late for medication than having to lie on my back in the hospital, getting painful cervical checks for nothing, and only able to drink water. If you can't tell ladies, I'm just so fed up. I'm just sitting here bawling my eyes out as I type... I'M JUST SO DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh no I am sorry to hear this :hugs: and I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## LittleMrs

Regina and Lisa, huge hugs. Both of you should try to do one thing that makes you really happy today, even if it's just listening to your favourite song. You're both having a rubbish time of it at the moment with one thing or another and deserve to be happy and well. Xx


----------



## jms895

Hugs regina thats what happend with me thos time so i feel ur pain hun
but once in established labour it took two hours xx
hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## LittleMrs

Not seen smiffy/leanne around for a few days but it's her due date today so congrats to her! CAN'T be long now, though I'm sure every day will feel like forever.


----------



## jojo-m

Hi girls how is everyone? Anymore babies trying to get out? 

I had the weirdest sensation today, I'd just done some laundry and was stood in kitchen when I felt like a bulging bubble feeling in the foofie, I can only assume it was my waters, I thought they were going to break then it just went and nothing happened. My waters went during intense labour last time - well hind waters did, ds tried to be born like an astronaut with waters still on him, probably the reason I was pushing 2 hours! The midwife broke them so his head could crown so I have nothing to compare the feeling too! 

Of course I'm just wishful thinking! Would live baby to come soon! X


----------



## sar35

jojo-m said:


> Hi girls how is everyone? Anymore babies trying to get out?
> 
> I had the weirdest sensation today, I'd just done some laundry and was stood in kitchen when I felt like a bulging bubble feeling in the foofie, I can only assume it was my waters, I thought they were going to break then it just went and nothing happened. My waters went during intense labour last time - well hind waters did, ds tried to be born like an astronaut with waters still on him, probably the reason I was pushing 2 hours! The midwife broke them so his head could crown so I have nothing to compare the feeling too!
> 
> Of course I'm just wishful thinking! Would live baby to come soon! X

ooooooh FX for you! Were there any Xmas day or NYD babies born do we know?


----------



## Mom 2B

Morning ladies!!!! It is 6:16 in the morning here. I've been having some contractions (i think) Since 5:13. Not regular thou. 5:13, 5:26, 5:50, 6:08 so far. The pain is lower like period cramps but worse and my bump is only going hard from the belly button down. but it hurts and it woke me up. It almost feels like baby is stretching isdeways but I know he is head down and can't stretch like that anymore. I dont know how to explain it other than that. And for the life of me I can't remember what my contractions felt like with my LO.

This could totally be BH but I never had them with jmy daughter and I knew i was in labour with her because my waters broke before labour started. I tried to change positions after going to the bathroom and get back to sleep but so far that didn't work out for me. I also have som acid reflux at teh moment....not sure if you still get that while in labour?
Also while having these contractions I can feel them building up and getting stronger while they are happening. Again not sure really whats giong on just wanted to update you on my early morning pains. Honest....im not trying to jump the queue!!!!!! but I very well could have jinxed myself. I told OH and updated my FB last night saying...."Bags are packed, house is ready. Just have to buy some batteries and this baby can come out and meet everyone!" LOL but I have not gotten the batteries yet!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## smiffy85

Im still here and yes it's my due date today wooop!

Bean is being stubborn though and after about 2 hours of bouncing on my ball last night all I achieved was a bit f back ache, a few mild cramps and then sharp pains in my cervix as I was trying to get to sleep. Sleeping ok at the mo though apart from the coughing fit about 3am this morning!!

Can't believe all this action and still some babies are refusing to come out. I am hoping mine will start to show himself in the enxt day or 2 although I am still so nervous of the pian of labour and birth! Ah well suppose its too late for that now lol.

:hugs: to those of you that need them! Too many posts to comment on/multi-quote!!

Well my midwife saga continued into new years day of all days. After tryin to get in touch with someone all week only to be told my mw would call me on tues (i.e. tomorrow), my OH answered my mobile on new years day morning to the team leader of community midwives. She wanted to speak to me but I was asleep - we had been up till 3am and this was 9.30am so rightly so - so she started to get a bit arsey with him. Anyway she told him that I had missed an appointment for a sweep to which he replied no she hasn't shes been trying to book a 40 wk appt all week. So mw then says well she is overdue, to which OH says no, shes not, shes not due till monday. She then tells my OH THE FATHER OF THE BABY no she was due on christmas day!!! The cheek as if he wouldn't know!!! Anyway she asked again to speak to me and he said no I'm not waking her up she needs to sleep. Basically she wouldn't accpet anything he told her and continued to say I was overdue and needed a sweep appt after I had missed one I didn't even know about!!!

Anyway when I woke up at 11am OH told me about this and it made me very cross as you can imagine. So I listened to my msgs cos she had already rang once before OH actually picked up thinking it might be important (showed as unknown number on my fone and we tend to ignore these lol). Apparently I had been booked for a sweep without them having spoken to me for fri (nye) and they were wondering if i had missed it cos I was in labour. Then there was another msg from wednesday from another mw telling me about said sweep appt - I can only assume i was on the fone when she called and my fone went straight to answerfone as I totally missed this msg and never got a missed call alert. So i called them back and was told the team leadr would call me back and she did. I basically straightened her out about my due date, they had me down as xmas day on their computer system and that hasn't been the case since my 12 wk scan. She started trying to tell me to book in with my mw at my dr's for my 40 wk appt and I was like thats what Ihave been trying to do all blooming wk woman! Well didn't say that but these people don't seem to cummincate with each other!! Anyway it ended with her leaving another message on fiona's system (my mw) telling her to call me on tuesday! The exact same result I already had without stressing me and OH about a load of crap cos they hadn't got their facts right!!!

Grrrrr Sorry that was mega long but it really annoyed me!

xxxx


----------



## sar35

Laura, sounds promising, hoping its not too much longer x

Leanne, what a nightmare! What worries me about MW is what if you wanted a home birth but can never get hold of her, that would be awful.I could never get hold of mine until i had him and now i can always get hold of her! Not long now x


----------



## Mom 2B

So now I think its just BH. Ive now had tightenings but not as much pain. but they are closer together. 6:30, 6:35, 6:40. Im basically not going to worry about anything unless they get really bad or my water breaks. I cant determine anything by timing them cuz they are nothing like my daughter. when contractions started with her they started about 3 hours after my water broke and they were 3 minutes apart right from the start all the way until my emergency c-section 8 hours later. Im goign to go put a towel down on the couch and see if I can get back to sleep for a while because i was smart and stayed up until 2:30AM doing laundry and watching a movie with Oh so if baby is coming today im going to be sooooo tired!!!!! LOL 

smiffy so sorry your having crap luck with the MW hope baby comes soon and you dont have to worry abuot them anymore, you can just enjoy your baby!!!!!


----------



## abstersmum

I'm back at work tomorrow I was hoping baby would come before so I didn't have to go in but no luck I'm working till my due date but at least that's less than 2 weeks away now


----------



## sar35

abstersmum said:


> I'm back at work tomorrow I was hoping baby would come before so I didn't have to go in but no luck I'm working till my due date but at least that's less than 2 weeks away now

wow! what do you do?


----------



## abstersmum

Teach excluded secondary students can be violent so not looking forward to it but oh was made redundant so I have no choice


----------



## sar35

wow brave woman :hugs: sorry to hear about OH


----------



## LittleMrs

Abstersmum - you work in a pupil referral unit and you're going back?! As a normal secondary teacher myself I know you know I'm not being sarcastic when I say I am on my knees worshipping your dedication. How much mat leave you having then? Should get about 18 weeks without it being TOO much of a knock financially. 

Leanne- sounds like jack is a very patient man, I don't think it would've taken Adam long to start shouting. Mind you, he would've woken me up and then there would really be trouble. I hope it finally gets sorted - can't help but feel that I've been super lucky. 

Jo- my friend said to me a while back that just before your waters break it feels like bubbling so I would guess that you're right about it being your waters.


----------



## abstersmum

I'm having about 20 weeks as we are going on holiday out of school holidays thanks to my mum littlemrs that made me laugh for anyone who doesn't know what a pru is well let's just say it is that bad lol


----------



## Mom 2B

So its now 845Am. I did manage to get back to sleep sometime after 7:30 but not sure what time. My LO is now awake....so much for her sleeping in until 930 all weekend. I think everything must have stopped cuz ive had no pain or tightenings that ive felt since 7:30...but maybe they slowed down too and i just haven't had any yet....only been awake for 20 minutes now...LOL Anyways ill update if anything more happens. Im going to be a lazy horrible mom and put a movie on so i can sleep on the couch!


----------



## millward329

Happy EDD Smiffy x


----------



## jojo-m

LittleMrs said:


> Jo- my friend said to me a while back that just before your waters break it feels like bubbling so I would guess that you're right about it being your waters.

ooh I might have to do some more laundry see if I can get them to actually pop :haha: No such luck I'm sure! 

Happy due date Leanne, hope babes doesn't keep you waiting too much longer! x


----------



## Central Perk

Congratulations to all the new January Mummies!!

I have been majorly queue jumped!:haha:

Trying to shift this baby but She's not playing ball! Been on a 2.5 mile walk and cleaned out all my bedroom, trying to keep active.


----------



## sar35

Central Perk said:


> Congratulations to all the new January Mummies!!
> 
> I have been majorly queue jumped!:haha:
> 
> Trying to shift this baby but She's not playing ball! Been on a 2.5 mile walk and cleaned out all my bedroom, trying to keep active.

awww it will be your turn soon :hugs:


----------



## Fraggles

Just got to say

3 more sleeps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## jojo-m

Fraggles said:


> Just got to say
> 
> 3 more sleeps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup: you all ready? has the sickness settled at all? I've thrown up last 2 mornings instead of just nausea! I'd love to know I have only 3 days til its over! The baby envy just gets worse :haha: x


----------



## smiffy85

I've been for a walk today too! Was mega cold tho and could only kind of waddle around slowly cos of my painful hip/bum thing. Had a good bounce on the ball already and gonna go for it again shortly. 

Feel so uncomfy today and everything feels tighter and lower than it has done before. Taking that as a good sign lol but it does mean I feel even more uncomfy like i already said (sorry im repeating myself lol :haha:) Also have now put a *tmi* pad in because my cm has increased a lot today. I got excited thinking I was losing my plug but im pretty sure its just discharge. C'mon baby everyone is ready to meet you!!

O and how annoying is it that people keep texting to ask if I have had any signs of labour yet (not you sarah don't worry lol)! I understand why and know I put stuff on FB but texting me all day with questions and stuff its gonna get rather annoying very fast! Specially if I go quite a way over!

Wooop for 3 days fraggles xxxx


----------



## MrsPhez

smiffy85 said:


> Im still here and yes it's my due date today wooop!
> 
> Bean is being stubborn though and after about 2 hours of bouncing on my ball last night all I achieved was a bit f back ache, a few mild cramps and then sharp pains in my cervix as I was trying to get to sleep. Sleeping ok at the mo though apart from the coughing fit about 3am this morning!!
> 
> Can't believe all this action and still some babies are refusing to come out. I am hoping mine will start to show himself in the enxt day or 2 although I am still so nervous of the pian of labour and birth! Ah well suppose its too late for that now lol.
> 
> :hugs: to those of you that need them! Too many posts to comment on/multi-quote!!
> 
> Well my midwife saga continued into new years day of all days. After tryin to get in touch with someone all week only to be told my mw would call me on tues (i.e. tomorrow), my OH answered my mobile on new years day morning to the team leader of community midwives. She wanted to speak to me but I was asleep - we had been up till 3am and this was 9.30am so rightly so - so she started to get a bit arsey with him. Anyway she told him that I had missed an appointment for a sweep to which he replied no she hasn't shes been trying to book a 40 wk appt all week. So mw then says well she is overdue, to which OH says no, shes not, shes not due till monday. She then tells my OH THE FATHER OF THE BABY no she was due on christmas day!!! The cheek as if he wouldn't know!!! Anyway she asked again to speak to me and he said no I'm not waking her up she needs to sleep. Basically she wouldn't accpet anything he told her and continued to say I was overdue and needed a sweep appt after I had missed one I didn't even know about!!!
> 
> Anyway when I woke up at 11am OH told me about this and it made me very cross as you can imagine. So I listened to my msgs cos she had already rang once before OH actually picked up thinking it might be important (showed as unknown number on my fone and we tend to ignore these lol). Apparently I had been booked for a sweep without them having spoken to me for fri (nye) and they were wondering if i had missed it cos I was in labour. Then there was another msg from wednesday from another mw telling me about said sweep appt - I can only assume i was on the fone when she called and my fone went straight to answerfone as I totally missed this msg and never got a missed call alert. So i called them back and was told the team leadr would call me back and she did. I basically straightened her out about my due date, they had me down as xmas day on their computer system and that hasn't been the case since my 12 wk scan. She started trying to tell me to book in with my mw at my dr's for my 40 wk appt and I was like thats what Ihave been trying to do all blooming wk woman! Well didn't say that but these people don't seem to cummincate with each other!! Anyway it ended with her leaving another message on fiona's system (my mw) telling her to call me on tuesday! The exact same result I already had without stressing me and OH about a load of crap cos they hadn't got their facts right!!!
> 
> Grrrrr Sorry that was mega long but it really annoyed me!
> 
> xxxx

How you doing Smiffy? Think it's just me and you who reached the magic 40 weeks today right? I just posted on the 3rd tri 40 week and overdue thread but not much to report today. Been bouncing away on my ball, walking and driving on bumpy roads with hot curry on menu tonight to no avail. No show, do have a few tightenings, BH, period pains here and there. Baby is squirming away so at least he's happy! Sweep next Monday and doc app tomorrow to just check urine, bp and fetal heart rate. Hope you get those mws sorted out and your LO come soon! I too am terrified if it's any consolation!


----------



## smiffy85

Awww sounds just like me MrsPhez!! I'm not sure about the hot curry thing, I really don't want the runs lol!

I've gotta wait for the MW to call me tomorrow and if she doesn't I'm gonna call her!!


----------



## sar35

smiffy85 said:


> I've been for a walk today too! Was mega cold tho and could only kind of waddle around slowly cos of my painful hip/bum thing. Had a good bounce on the ball already and gonna go for it again shortly.
> 
> Feel so uncomfy today and everything feels tighter and lower than it has done before. Taking that as a good sign lol but it does mean I feel even more uncomfy like i already said (sorry im repeating myself lol :haha:) Also have now put a *tmi* pad in because my cm has increased a lot today. I got excited thinking I was losing my plug but im pretty sure its just discharge. C'mon baby everyone is ready to meet you!!
> 
> O and how annoying is it that people keep texting to ask if I have had any signs of labour yet (not you sarah don't worry lol)! I understand why and know I put stuff on FB but texting me all day with questions and stuff its gonna get rather annoying very fast! Specially if I go quite a way over!
> 
> Wooop for 3 days fraggles xxxx

haha my heart skipped a beat, i thought id peed you off lol...hopefully the cm and tight feelings are a sign, i dont think it will be long for you

not long fraggles and mrs phez plz hurry its getting lonely in the jj mummies i think im the only one who has time on their hands as Joe sleeps so much! First day on my own tomorrow....well at least i think it is as im not sure when my ds goes back to school, will get him ready tomorrow anyway


----------



## millward329

Yup most schools are back tomorrow Sar.....

Guys just wondering what a sweep is, what the purpose of it is....will I get one if baby doesn't come out on time?


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> Yup most schools are back tomorrow Sar.....
> 
> Guys just wondering what a sweep is, what the purpose of it is....will I get one if baby doesn't come out on time?

I think its to separate the cervix from the membranes around the baby to stimulate labour... My MW said that I will be booked in for one a couple of days after 40 weeks. So I would think that will mean being booking me in for it at my 38 week appointment on Thurs. Well I'll ask about it at least. :shrug:
Have you got an Appt this week Susie? x


----------



## Disneydancr

first off... and I should have said this DAYS ago... Ladies, PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU'RE DRINKING YOUR RECOMMENDED AMOUNT OF WATER!!!! I had been really lazy about it and opted for more sugary drinks like juice or iced tea. That's the reason the doctors think I was having those damn contractions. They said contractions due to dehydration hurt more, and do nothing to your cervix. I really don't want any of you to go through what I had to.

On a more exciting note, I had little bits of blood in the mucus in the mornings on saturday and sunday, which was understandable because of how rough the nurses were on my cervix in the hospital. This morning I woke up, and there was about 10times the amount, which I can't blame on nurses because I was in bed all day yesterday! I feel kinda crampy like a period, but no regular contractions yet. I have a pantyliner on, and I've been spotting... which I have yet to do this pregnancy. Maybe I am having contractions, but they don't hurt so bad because I'm properly hydrated... or maybe they're yet to come... what do you ladies think. I don't want to get my hopes up too high, though, since if I don't have her for this 3rd time, I would get too heartbroken. Anyway, I'll keep mindful of what my body's doing and probably have a better idea in a couple of hours. Wish me luck!


----------



## LittleMrs

Regina- have you told your labour ward about the blood. Apparently a bloody show is a sign that labour is very imminent but another thing I have says contact midwife if there's any blood just to make sure.


----------



## Disneydancr

I'm gonna monitor it for a little bit... since my dr said it's normal to have the bloody show and the nurses in the L&D told me to expect blood because of the cervical checks. They said if it was bright red or clotted, to go in right away, so I'm just keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Fraggles

jojo-m said:


> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Just got to say
> 
> 3 more sleeps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup: you all ready? has the sickness settled at all? I've thrown up last 2 mornings instead of just nausea! I'd love to know I have only 3 days til its over! The baby envy just gets worse :haha: xClick to expand...

Not quite finished packing my bag :haha: Not been sick for 3 days which is a record immense heartburn though. You'll be in soon holding your :baby:


----------



## Disneydancr

:happydance: counting contractions... more spotting... feels like baby is in position... looking good!:happydance:

let you ladies know if/when I head to the hospital again... it's looking hopeful though!


----------



## Mom 2B

OH regina I sure hope this is it for you. after last night im going to make sure to drink plenty of water. I dont like false labur pains....never had them with my daughter so I dont want them with this one either. Ill be plenty hydrated to try to prevent them again. Now taht you mentined it I didn't drink much yesterday except for a few coffees so it was prolly dehyrdration for me. Im making sure to drink a nice big glass of water before bed every night. waking up to pee is going to be better tahn waking jup to contractinos....atleast after going to the bathroom i can get back to sleep!!!!!!

As for the sweep.....I dont think they do that here in canada. Ive never heard of anyone having it done and its never been mentioned at any appointments. but maybe its also a MW thing. I had a MW with my daughter until 32 weeks when they discovered she stopped growing and because i had a c-section I could not have a MW this time. I might ask about sweeps at my apptment weds just to find out if we do them here....if i reemmber.


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls sorry I've not been posting as much, have been sooooo tired! Have been trying to keep up with your posts though.

Regina, hope this is it for you! Don't want to mither you by texting so let me know if anything happens if/when you have chance! 

Congrats to all those hitting ur EDD's!!! Very exciting, looking forward to seeing piccies of the next babies to arrive! Yey for 3 days fraggles!

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## blessed

Come on Disney!! She'll be here any minute!

I'm now able to check on Bnb since baby Sarai has been born, LOL. I typed up quite the birth story for you guys :) Check it out! A few pictures of baby in there also :) 

Sarai is Here!


----------



## hodbert

blessed said:


> Come on Disney!! She'll be here any minute!
> 
> I'm now able to check on Bnb since baby Sarai has been born, LOL. I typed up quite the birth story for you guys :) Check it out! A few pictures of baby in there also :)
> 
> Sarai is Here!

Ooh love birth stories, off to read....


----------



## Disneydancr

I've gotten frustrated with counting because sometimes I can't tell when a contraction is coming on... and then I only feel it at the peak... or other times I don't even feel a contraction, but touch my bump and it's super hard... I think I'll just wait for the pain to become intolerable or my water breaks or the bleeding to get severe to go to the hospital. This counting stuff has me practically in tears again.


----------



## millward329

Aww Regina....try not to fret...little one knows her birthday and there's not much we can do. Feeling for you :hugs:

Beccy...no appts yet but should make one. I'm gonna break the trend here and say :baby: can just wait till EDD now because I got so homesick on Island I've booked to go back on boat in morning. It means I may give birth on my own but just need to be in my own house with my friends and church around me. I was really just trying to hide from the dad but can't let him stop me from being where I truly want to be. So baby Michael no appearances on the boat please!


----------



## Disneydancr

good luck susie!


----------



## LittleMrs

Hugs susie. If you are part of a church community are there friends you are close to who could maybe be there with you at the birth? I hate to think of you going through it alone. 

Regina, hope things happen for you soon as it seems to be getting very stressful for you. 

Well, baby Scott is stubbornly refusing to make an appearance but is managing to totally interrupt any possible sleep anyway but it's probably at least partially my own fault. Yesterday me and OH DTD- I was partially hoping this might get something moving but all it did was hurt like hell. We had curry for tea too (though not anything very spicy really) and I woke up at 5 with the most painful heartburn yet- three chewy indigestion tablets and no change at all! I've also been sweating a vast amount in my sleep for days if not a few weeks now - to the point where I can't get back to sleep because I keep sticking to the wet sheets - anyone else become a human tap? So, upshot being, feel like crap today. Booo.


----------



## jojo-m

My pal has been having hot flushes all way thru her pg, I dont even feel warm but my craving of ice probably to blame for that! I wake up at 5am with her moving, tho last few mornings I've woke up feeling sick and can't get back to sleep. 

Susie hope you have someone close you can ask to be with you. I practically ignored dh when in labour last time just went right into myself but I imagine I was able to do that because I knew he was there! X


----------



## Jolene

Just had to read through over 20 pages to try and catch up, lol.

Sorry to only post now but life has been hectic but awesome. Mackenzie is an absolute angel and we still can't believe she's ours. I have attached two pics to show her off. When I get a chance I will write a birth story as I must say I had a wonderful birth experience(c-sec) Here she is:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1782.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1









DSCF1985.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hodbert

Update from Regina: "just got to hospital. looks hopeful. excruitiating pain though." Let's hope this is it for her!


----------



## millward329

Thanks guys, there are some people I am close too...it's just the thought of being exposed in the fleshly regions that bothers me. Not sure I can get over that!


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> Aww Regina....try not to fret...little one knows her birthday and there's not much we can do. Feeling for you :hugs:
> 
> Beccy...no appts yet but should make one. I'm gonna break the trend here and say :baby: can just wait till EDD now because I got so homesick on Island I've booked to go back on boat in morning. It means I may give birth on my own but just need to be in my own house with my friends and church around me. I was really just trying to hide from the dad but can't let him stop me from being where I truly want to be. So baby Michael no appearances on the boat please!

Wow.... that would make for quite a birth story!! You absolutely need to be wherever you feel comfortable. How long is the trip? Could anyone from the Island come back with you? 



blessed said:


> Come on Disney!! She'll be here any minute!
> 
> I'm now able to check on Bnb since baby Sarai has been born, LOL. I typed up quite the birth story for you guys :) Check it out! A few pictures of baby in there also :)
> 
> Sarai is Here!

Beautifully written Blessed! Such a cutie!!! 



hodbert said:


> Update from Regina: "just got to hospital. looks hopeful. excruitiating pain though." Let's hope this is it for her!

Oooooh :happydance::happydance:
Let's hope so - she's probably had her fill of false alarms by now


----------



## smiffy85

Go regina go!!! Lol!

Susie, I'm glad you are doing what makes you happy. Hope it all goes well hun and you get settled back in your house before michael puts in an appearance!!

Nothing of great importance to report as I'm still sat here in my pj's with no imminent signs of labour this morning. After DTD last night I was hoping for more to say this morning but other than it not being as painful as the last time we tried and OH enjoying it lol it didn't have quite the effect I wanted i.e. proper labour pains. Can't belive I am wishing for pain!!!

About an hour after dtd I started to get dull achey pains down at the bottom of my bump that went into my back aswell and these lasted about 30-40 secs each and were around 10-15 mins apart. This went on from about 11pm till just after 12 then I finally fell asleep and had my normal wake ups for the loo and nothing had changed. Just a bit achey really. 

Did anyone who has had their LO or anyone else still pregnant get sharp pains in what is probably thier cervix at all? Feels like bean is trying to corkscrew his way out with a sharp tool sometimes!! Didn't know whether to take this as a good sign as I was having this happen too.

Flu jab this morning and then an asda shop. Hoping a walk round pushing a trolley may get things going lol!!

xxxxx


----------



## smiffy85

Just posted bump pics in 3rd tri! And posting here too. They are a bit dark as I took them before bed last night. C'mon ladies get your bumps out! xxx
 



Attached Files:







40 wk Due date bump (3rd Jan) (2).jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 2









40 wk Due date bump (3rd Jan) (5).jpg
File size: 97.5 KB
Views: 3









40 wk Due date bump (3rd Jan) (7).jpg
File size: 85.6 KB
Views: 3









40 wk Due date bump (3rd Jan) (9).jpg
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## beccybobeccy

LittleMrs said:


> Well, baby Scott is stubbornly refusing to make an appearance but is managing to totally interrupt any possible sleep anyway but it's probably at least partially my own fault. Yesterday me and OH DTD- I was partially hoping this might get something moving but all it did was hurt like hell.




smiffy85 said:


> Nothing of great importance to report as I'm still sat here in my pj's with no imminent signs of labour this morning. After DTD last night I was hoping for more to say this morning but other than it not being as painful as the last time we tried and OH enjoying it lol it didn't have quite the effect I wanted i.e. proper labour pains. Can't belive I am wishing for pain!!!
> 
> 
> xxxxx

:haha::haha::haha:
Sounds like we are all at it at the moment!! Lol @ lucky OH's!!
My experience was exactly the same. It just hurt. I kept expecting something to happen but no. Just some Braxton's and a sore foof.

This may be TMI but I feel so much tighter down there. OH even said as much. How the :nope: am I going to be able to get a :baby: out of there?!!



Nice Bumpage Leanne!!


----------



## jms895

Nice bump leanne.

We have xnymore babies!? X


----------



## LittleMrs

Beccy, been thinking the exact same thing but I'm hoping it's just one of those things where your body has clamped up for protection. I just can't relax properly for dtd - I'm so aware of the bump the whole time and if it gets touched then that's it - I am out of there like a shot.

Managed to catch up on my sleep now OH is at work but now left with a whole day stretching in front of me and nothing to do but panic about the baby. How has everyone been spending their mat leave? This is my first official day and house is pretty damn tidy as have been cleaning for a week. 

Susie - I have the same concerns about the midwives and OH watching downthe business end (I imagine that'll be quite an enduring image for him) but I've been told that once it kicks in I really won't care. I hope you do have someone you feel comfortable enough with or that someone can make it from the island to be with you. Maybe you could discuss it with a close friend with the agreement that you might change your mind?


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Thanks guys, there are some people I am close too...it's just the thought of being exposed in the fleshly regions that bothers me. Not sure I can get over that!

lol when the time comes you prob wont mind who sees what! My dd and my sil have both seen me having a bed bath! If you look at my previous threads I was worried about being washed by a mw after the section let alone anyone else being there! the person with you will more than likely be at 'your' end supporting you as there wont be a lot of room down the other end.:hugs:


----------



## sar35

smiffy85 said:


> Just posted bump pics in 3rd tri! And posting here too. They are a bit dark as I took them before bed last night. C'mon ladies get your bumps out! xxx

Nice bump Leanne, now I took photos of my bump the day I went to hospital (the Tuesday) and deleted them as I couldnt get a good photo... gutted as that was the last day I was pregnant, I reckon thats your last photo before you have your baby and im gonna predict you go into labour today or tomorrow... just cos im weird :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sar35

Good luck Regina and all the other JJ mums to be xxx


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Omg!! Where have all these bubbas come from lol Congrats everyone :) x


----------



## naomicourt

smiffy85 said:


> Go regina go!!! Lol!
> 
> Susie, I'm glad you are doing what makes you happy. Hope it all goes well hun and you get settled back in your house before michael puts in an appearance!!
> 
> Nothing of great importance to report as I'm still sat here in my pj's with no imminent signs of labour this morning. After DTD last night I was hoping for more to say this morning but other than it not being as painful as the last time we tried and OH enjoying it lol it didn't have quite the effect I wanted i.e. proper labour pains. Can't belive I am wishing for pain!!!
> 
> About an hour after dtd I started to get dull achey pains down at the bottom of my bump that went into my back aswell and these lasted about 30-40 secs each and were around 10-15 mins apart. This went on from about 11pm till just after 12 then I finally fell asleep and had my normal wake ups for the loo and nothing had changed. Just a bit achey really.
> 
> Did anyone who has had their LO or anyone else still pregnant get sharp pains in what is probably thier cervix at all? Feels like bean is trying to corkscrew his way out with a sharp tool sometimes!! Didn't know whether to take this as a good sign as I was having this happen too.
> 
> Flu jab this morning and then an asda shop. Hoping a walk round pushing a trolley may get things going lol!!
> 
> xxxxx

That sounds really promising. I started to get sharp pains in my cervix a week before my waters went. Just try and stay as active as possible - cleaning, ironing, anything which keeps you standing up basically. :thumbup:

That baby will be out in no time. :hugs:


----------



## kellyglass

Huge huge huge congratulations to you all =) xxx


----------



## sar35

has anyone heard of any xmas or nyd babies been born?


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi jj's am still around and trying to keep up with posts. The days go by so quick and I have so much I need to do like paying bills, sorting out mat leave etc but I just can't seem to find any spare time. Baby Kieran is doing wonderfully I can watch him all day long and never get enough. So in love and on :cloud9: good luck to all the JJ's who have yet to meet their LO's xxxx


----------



## hodbert

Latest update from Regina was about 2 hours ago: "eek they just checked me, 9.5cm!" baby shld be here by now!!


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies, where are all these babies!! ???

I am getting withdrawsl, we need another birth!


----------



## jms895

wohoo go Regina!!!!


----------



## millward329

Yay for Regina....even though she has seriously jumped the queue!


----------



## lauren-kate

Congratulations everyone on all of the new babies :)


----------



## jms895

So exciting! Whos next then!


----------



## lauren-kate

Not me, baby is still super-comfy...


----------



## mum2be2011

Sorry to queue jump but I'm hoping it will be me Jade. I'm fed up of being on so much pain with my hips and groin now. I can be walking somewhere and I get a shooting pain in my hip and into bum cheek and down my leg and then it gives way. I was walking to the car on Friday morning carrying Phoebe as we were in a rush a d my leg gave way, I hit the deck landing on top of Phoebe. Fortunately I had a pillow, her coat and blanket in my hand so she landed on top of that with me still holding on to her. Phoebe bless her protected my bump and she was rolling on the floor laughing whilst I led there crying. Shouted Luke and He picked me up off the floor. Grazed my knee but wasn't hurt. It was the thought of dropping/falling with Phoebe that upset me. I've never dropped her before so I felt very guilty.


I can't roll over in bed without excruciating pain or a push from Luke. We stayed at his youngest brothers this weekend and getting in and out of bed was like mountaineering. The bedframe is king-size but the mattress is only a double so there is a gap all around the mattress and also the frame has a wooden raised trim and the bed is quite low.


----------



## MrsPhez

mum2be2011 said:


> Sorry to queue jump but I'm hoping it will be me Jade. I'm fed up of being on so much pain with my hips and groin now. I can be walking somewhere and I get a shooting pain in my hip and into bum cheek and down my leg and then it gives way. I was walking to the car on Friday morning carrying Phoebe as we were in a rush a d my leg gave way, I hit the deck landing on top of Phoebe. Fortunately I had a pillow, her coat and blanket in my hand so she landed on top of that with me still holding on to her. Phoebe bless her protected my bump and she was rolling on the floor laughing whilst I led there crying. Shouted Luke and He picked me up off the floor. Grazed my knee but wasn't hurt. It was the thought of dropping/falling with Phoebe that upset me. I've never dropped her before so I felt very guilty.
> 
> 
> I can't roll over in bed without excruciating pain or a push from Luke. We stayed at his youngest brothers this weekend and getting in and out of bed was like mountaineering. The bedframe is king-size but the mattress is only a double so there is a gap all around the mattress and also the frame has a wooden raised trim and the bed is quite low.

Oh gosh that sounds horrible, you poor thing. I am one day overdue but am quite happy for you to jump the queue as I'm not suffering too much! :thumbup:


----------



## Mom 2B

I would like to jump the queue but not becauseof pain....I just wanna meet my little man! But ill wait. I only have 14 days anyways but if he does want to come early i wont complain!!! LOL

Just a little update for me....the PUPPP has seemed to gone away with the 5 day treatment of prednisone so im extremely happy bout that. 3 days now and no itching!!!!! Today is my first day med free and i must admit im kinda scared taht without the meds it will come back. But ill be sure to get to the dr quick if it does. I still have red splotches wwhere the hives were but they dont itch,just look horrible. 
Playgroup today (oopps i also just realized that i made that post in the mummies forum not on here...so ill copy and paste it........

Well ladies after this mornings false labour....and my well deserved nap. I decided today was going tobe about me. I took time for myself. No housework at all (but it shows in the kitchen...lol) Anyways I did my nails with my new nail polish from christmas and I even trimmed up my lady garden. Which im sure some of you know is no easy task!!!! LOL Thank goodness OH got me a full length mirror for x-mas so I wasn't going in completely blind but it was still awkward. I also thought about cleaning up my eyebrows but decided I didn't really care anymore, I feel pretty enough with just my nails done seeming as I hardly ever do my nails anymore. So im feeling pretty good at the moment. 

Im taking Tessa, my daughter, to our playgroup tomorrow. They have been closed for 3 weeks with the holidays so im excited to see everyone and im sure tessa will have fun as always. and we only have 1 more week to go before baby should be here (unless he comes before the planned c-section) and then it will be a while before we get out cuz i cant drive for a few weeks, and im not sure how much energy im going to have once i can drive.

So im trying to make the best of the next few days adn spend lots of time with her. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Im off to bed now!!!!!!!

Play group today was lots of fun. The one girl my LO loves was not there so im hoping like crazy that we can get out there next week so she can see her before baby boy arrives.

The rest of today is going to be a lazy day for us and im quite looking forward to it as i have apptments the rest of the week and a playdate on friday. I go to the dr tomorrow and will find out for sure what day im having this baby....hoping for the 18th not the 25th thou. Cuz my dad is going on vacation for a week so id really like him to meet my son before he goes. Thursday I have to pre admit at the hospital and im trying to get in for a tour of the hospital this week too but i think its tomorrow night and it might be too late to find a sitter for that. but we will see...ill call later after nap time!

Hope everyone is having a great day and hope Regina has had her little one now!!! Cant wait to hear about it and see some pics.


----------



## Fraggles

Well 2 sleeps for me so i'll have :baby: in my arms soon. Go in for pre op tomorrow.


----------



## mum2be2011

Anyone heard from Regina? Has she had her little lady yet? Hope so she really has suffered this past week with false labours, pain and not sleeping.

Mom2be glad the medication has stopped the itching, I can't begin to imagine how annoying and painful it must have been


----------



## smiffy85

Another day another dollar lol! Well I think I set the world record for the slowest ever supermarket shop today :haha: I basically shuffled round and it took me about 2 and a half hours lol! And I only had a small trolley not one of the massive ones.

Rachaeal that pain sounds just like mine. Can be ok one minute then feel like I'm gonna drop the next. Feel for you hun and glad phoebe found it funny bless her! 

No more queue jumpin please I am soooooo bloody uncomfortable. I've asked OH to give me a back massage tonight even though the most uncomfy areas are across the front of my bump and back under my boobs/ribs! I hope to goodness he hasn't dis-engaged himself!! Grrr would be very cross. 

Got the maternity support worker coming round in the morning at 10 and then physio at 11:30. The mat support lady should have come to see me in my 36th week but typically my community mw didn't sort it out. Really want to complain about her cos she's useless and so scatty. Really don't want someone that scatty to be doing my sweep!!!

xxxx


----------



## hodbert

Regina has had her baby! Facebook update says she was born at 7.05 this morning, so 3.05pm UK time, no more details as yet! :happydance: congrats Regina!!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Just read on FB Regina has had her :baby: Not seen any pics or info yet though


----------



## hodbert

Jinx Fraggles!! :)


----------



## iprettii

urgh as I looked at my FULL TERM bump today I still don't see a change (as in it's not dropping) and I'm seriously thinking I'm going to go past my due date.

After my 11 yr old nephew finish his reading for the day, we are going for a walk. I also have my 37wk appointment tomorrow, I don't even want to go because I already know there has been no change in me since last weeks appointment.

To *Mum2be2011* I am so sorry that things are a bit rough for you.. I hope things ease up and you have you LO really soon.


----------



## smiffy85

Is it bad that I am already stressing about maybe having to be induced. I really don't want that and feel like it takes all my options away like using water and stuff. Grrrr.

Yay for regina but major pusher inner!!!!! xx


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Hello beautiful ladies!!

It has been such a long time since i've been on here!! Apologies for my slackness! 

I will get round to writing my birth story when I get 5 minutes! I promise!

I had my little bean on Dec 11th! My little pink miracle, Madison Skye, weighed in at 5lb 8oz. She was a tad early at 35 + 3!

My body couldn't cope. I had pre eclampsia which developed into HELP syndrome.. Basically my uterus wouldn't contract and I almost bled to death. Wonderful! I had a normal delivery ( quick but normal ) but then things went wrong. I will add details in the birth story.. I didn't see Maddie at all. I went straight into theatre when she was born. When I came out she was in neo natal. On the Sunday she was transferred to another hospital. I was about to be moved til everything went downhill again. I had to go into theatre again. I was on morphine for a few days and didnt move for a week! I was finally discharged on 19th. I spent every day with Maddie in the SCBU and even roomed in with her for a couple of nights to bond. She was released on Mon 27th. Which was great!! She is perfect!!
We have our first visit from the health visitor tomorrow and a weigh in! I will try and take some photo's of her. The only ones I have are ones from the time in hospital, but she has tubes all over the place and you can't see her little face.
As for me, i'm ok. Sore, internal stitches and external c section type cut too. I'm special, I had both!!

I hope all you ladies are doing ok!

@ Hodbert and Naomi.. Congratulations, your little ones are beautiful!!!

I will try and get back on here soon!

Big hugs!!!

Sam and Maddie!! x x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Congrats Faff!!

And Congrats Regina!!! I don't mind that she pushed in (maybe just a little jealous) as shes had a pretty hideous couple of days bless her...

Smiffy - you have to be next! You've been more than patient.


----------



## smiffy85

Lol i know i feel bad calling her a pusher inner now hehe! Just feeling like a grumpy grouch today!!

Yay for Faff!! xx


----------



## beccybobeccy

smiffy85 said:


> Lol i know i feel bad calling her a pusher inner now hehe! Just feeling like a grumpy grouch today!!
> 
> Yay for Faff!! xx

LoL but she is still a pusher inner... even in front of me and I'm not due for another week and a half... :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Fraggles

hodbert said:


> Jinx Fraggles!! :)

:rofl:


we just need pictures now :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Aww congrats Regina!! :)

Everyone else, hope babies come very soon!

My birth story is done if anyone wants a boring read :coffee:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...xander-james-born-31-12-10-a.html#post8481835


----------



## sar35

lol you lot are making me laugh with all your talk of pushing in... congrats Regina x


----------



## jms895

Yes please form an orderly queue ladies!! :)


----------



## Mom 2B

Well everyone.....Ive been thinking it all day and OH confirmed he agrees. Baby boy has dropped. I dont feel anymore or less uncomfortable thou. I just know that I ate some fish at 4pm, a whole piece and now its 6:30 and i just ate my whole plate of food...which has not happened in months. I can eat now!!!!!!!!

Also had a massive sweet craving today. After the fish I really wanted a brownie, and then 5 mins later i wanted a passion flakie (flakie pastry with fruit and cream inside) adn salt and vinegar chips and a tim hortons cappacino. I waited until OH got home from work at 5 and had to immediatly run to the grocery store to get these items.....dinner was cooking but i didnt care....i wanted my goodies!!! I only ate a brownie before dinner but that passion flakie is calling me still! LOL and my cappacino is sitting right here next to me about to be opened. 

I was always told that with second babies they dont drop until right before labour...but i dont feel like labour is coming yet so i dont know. I also dont remember ever feeling like my daughter dropped so this seems new to me.


----------



## LittleMrs

smiffy85 said:


> Another day another dollar lol! Well I think I set the world record for the slowest ever supermarket shop today :haha: I basically shuffled round and it took me about 2 and a half hours lol! And I only had a small trolley not one of the massive ones.
> 
> Rachaeal that pain sounds just like mine. Can be ok one minute then feel like I'm gonna drop the next. Feel for you hun and glad phoebe found it funny bless her!
> 
> No more queue jumpin please I am soooooo bloody uncomfortable. I've asked OH to give me a back massage tonight even though the most uncomfy areas are across the front of my bump and back under my boobs/ribs! I hope to goodness he hasn't dis-engaged himself!! Grrr would be very cross.
> 
> Got the maternity support worker coming round in the morning at 10 and then physio at 11:30. The mat support lady should have come to see me in my 36th week but typically my community mw didn't sort it out. Really want to complain about her cos she's useless and so scatty. Really don't want someone that scatty to be doing my sweep!!!
> 
> xxxx




smiffy85 said:


> Is it bad that I am already stressing about maybe having to be induced. I really don't want that and feel like it takes all my options away like using water and stuff. Grrrr.
> 
> Yay for regina but major pusher inner!!!!! xx

I have both of the same worries - not due for another 2 days (or 1 day and a few hours). My pain is up under my ribs again and I was woken by the worst heartburn ever last night - worse than I've had it in.... well, possibly at all, it didn't even respond to medication. I'm also worried about being induced and being stuck on a bed for the duration because I wanted to use the birth pool. You can refuse induction but lets face it - it gets that far, would you want to?

Congrats to Regina - she's been in so much painrecently that I can even curb my jealousy at the little queue jump. Also, my little sister's friend had her daughter this morning and she wasn't due till the end of January. Do I become the third overdue lady on Thursday? Assuming my little bean is going nowhere in the next 48 hrs.


----------



## pinkie77

It's my due date in less than half an hour lol and absolutely no signs of baby making an appearance - apart from the niggles I've been having for weeks :( I knew I was going to go over again, don't think my body knows how to go into labour :growlmad:

My son is back to school tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to the school run and endless 'haven't you had her yet' :growlmad: Although I suppose the walk might get something moving in the right direction!


----------



## hodbert

Faff&Fidget said:


> Hello beautiful ladies!!
> 
> It has been such a long time since i've been on here!! Apologies for my slackness!
> 
> I will get round to writing my birth story when I get 5 minutes! I promise!
> 
> I had my little bean on Dec 11th! My little pink miracle, Madison Skye, weighed in at 5lb 8oz. She was a tad early at 35 + 3!
> 
> My body couldn't cope. I had pre eclampsia which developed into HELP syndrome.. Basically my uterus wouldn't contract and I almost bled to death. Wonderful! I had a normal delivery ( quick but normal ) but then things went wrong. I will add details in the birth story.. I didn't see Maddie at all. I went straight into theatre when she was born. When I came out she was in neo natal. On the Sunday she was transferred to another hospital. I was about to be moved til everything went downhill again. I had to go into theatre again. I was on morphine for a few days and didnt move for a week! I was finally discharged on 19th. I spent every day with Maddie in the SCBU and even roomed in with her for a couple of nights to bond. She was released on Mon 27th. Which was great!! She is perfect!!
> We have our first visit from the health visitor tomorrow and a weigh in! I will try and take some photo's of her. The only ones I have are ones from the time in hospital, but she has tubes all over the place and you can't see her little face.
> As for me, i'm ok. Sore, internal stitches and external c section type cut too. I'm special, I had both!!
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing ok!
> 
> @ Hodbert and Naomi.. Congratulations, your little ones are beautiful!!!
> 
> I will try and get back on here soon!
> 
> Big hugs!!!
> 
> Sam and Maddie!! x x

Wow Faff sounds like your birth story will be a tale! Sorry you had such a traumatic time, these JB's certainly are being awkward little things! :haha:



Fraggles said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Jinx Fraggles!! :)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> we just need pictures now :cloud9:Click to expand...

I know!!! Regina said she text me a pic but my phone didnt receive it :( gutted. Not heard from her since this morning so I guess shes resting/bonding and doing all that lovely stuff! 



sar35 said:


> lol you lot are making me laugh with all your talk of pushing in... congrats Regina x

Yeh Sarah you by far pushed in front!!! :rofl:


----------



## lovealittle1

Ipretti- I never dropped even though baby did engage. Hope yours makes an appearance soon


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats to all the new babies!


----------



## jms895

Morning jjs. Are we gonna have some babies today? ?


----------



## jojo-m

39 weeks today, I had my son at this stage. Thought I had waters leaking last night, felt 2 dribbles down my leg while I was laid still in bed so not my bladder. Been nothing since tho. I almost got excited because was quite shaky and feeling sick in night. But it's morning and I'm not in labour! 

Congrats new babies! 

X


----------



## LittleMrs

Due date tomorrow. No signs. I wake up every 30 mins or so thinking my waters have broken because I'm sticky and wet but that's just night sweats. Getting cramps and BH all the time but nothing else. Was going to go for a nice long walk today but it's raining so maybe tomorrow. Perhaps a bounce on the ball this afternoon will help.


----------



## smiffy85

Jo I keep thinking my waters are leaking too. Sometimes I'm quite 'wet' down there when I go to the loo. Was gonna mention it to the midwife when I see her as I'm sure its not good for bean if his bathwater is going down the plug hole!!! Lol!

Tracy come on in and join the overdue ladies thread. I did when I was just under 40 wks. There's a few ladies on there who are in the sweep process now and its nice to share their thoughts and how they are getting on. 

xxx


----------



## smiffy85

Happy due date pinkie!!!! xxx


----------



## sar35

Smiffy's gonna have a baby! I reckon it'll be today, we should have a sweepstake on who's next and when and how much they weigh!


----------



## sar35

jojo-m said:


> 39 weeks today, I had my son at this stage. Thought I had waters leaking last night, felt 2 dribbles down my leg while I was laid still in bed so not my bladder. Been nothing since tho. I almost got excited because was quite shaky and feeling sick in night. But it's morning and I'm not in labour!
> 
> Congrats new babies!
> 
> X




LittleMrs said:


> Due date tomorrow. No signs. I wake up every 30 mins or so thinking my waters have broken because I'm sticky and wet but that's just night sweats. Getting cramps and BH all the time but nothing else. Was going to go for a nice long walk today but it's raining so maybe tomorrow. Perhaps a bounce on the ball this afternoon will help.

I reckon Smiffy first then Jo jo then LittleMrs then Mom 2B :hugs:
Lol @ Hodbert, yes I def queue jumped, I was hoping no one had noticed lol


----------



## beccybobeccy

It's so nice waking up in the morning and thinking... "ooh I wonder if there are more babies today!"

A quick check on FB confirms not yet. :nope: (Sorry Leanne and Tracy!)
:haha::haha:
:hugs:

Everyone has said how much the bump has changed shape over the last couple of days so hoping that we've dropped finally. I've got my midwife tomorrow so I guess I will find out more then.


----------



## smiffy85

Sarah I think you keep jinxing me!! :p lol!

So let me get this right. In terms of those of us who are very chat happy on here:

I am 2 days overdue so am I head of the queue? Along with MrsPhez.

Then it's Pinkie77 who is due today according to her post and her ticker (it says the 2nd on the front page by the way hun).

Then it's Tracy and she's due tomorrow. Aswell as Fraggles having her planned section?

Then Jo on the 12th.

Then Rachael on the 13th.

Then Susie and Beccy on the 16th.

Laura is gonna have hers on the 18th I think?

Then Lauren-Kate on the 22nd.

Then iprettii on the 27th.

I apologise if I missed anyone out :blush: That was quite tricky going to and from the front page and checking previous posts in another window! Naomi I don't envy your job of having to collect all our info all the time to update front page!

xxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

smiffy85 said:


> Jo I keep thinking my waters are leaking too. Sometimes I'm quite 'wet' down there when I go to the loo. Was gonna mention it to the midwife when I see her as I'm sure its not good for bean if his bathwater is going down the plug hole!!! Lol!


:rofl: - Not that leaking waters is funny, but ive never heard them described as bath water. So cute, dont think little man will be too impressed if his bath water is going.



smiffy85 said:


> Sarah I think you keep jinxing me!! :p lol!
> 
> So let me get this right. In terms of those of us who are very chat happy on here:
> 
> I am 2 days overdue so am I head of the queue? Along with MrsPhez.
> 
> Then it's Pinkie77 who is due today according to her post and her ticker (it says the 2nd on the front page by the way hun).
> 
> Then it's Tracy and she's due tomorrow. Aswell as Fraggles having her planned section?
> 
> Then Jo on the 12th.
> 
> Then Rachael on the 13th.

:haha: sorry to upset you Leanne but if that is the birth order im pushing in now. I cant wait for the 5 people ahead of me to have their babies. I just want this pain to stop and for Hayley to be here :blush:

On a side note Luke thinks im gross this morning. I called in at Tesco on my way home from dropping Phoebe at nursery to collect the George Foreman and I had a massive craving for popcorn chicken. The nearest KFC to us is 20 minutes in the opposite direction so I waddled off to the freezers and bought Tesco's version. Cost a whole £1 and 15 mins later I sat and demolished them with a blob of ketchup and a blob of sweet chilli sauce for dunking. Luke was like its 9:20 in the morning how can you eat that at this time. My reply, im pregnant and Hayley obviously wants some chicken :rofl:


----------



## sar35

rachael have u got any signs apart from rank chicken eating :)


----------



## mum2be2011

For the ladies who haven't had their LO's yet. Have any of you thought about christening/naming ceremonies yet and god-parents? Im just wondering if its a tad weird and early as we have decided where we want the Christening and the reception afterwards and we have even asked the god-parents if they are willing to be god-parents. Fortunately both god-parents jumped at the chance and have told us both separately that they will be honoured to be god-parents. I also asked the god-mother if she would be my bridesmaid/maid ofhonour and she also said yes and is very excited. We started looking online at dresses and St Lucia as this is where me and Luke want to get married.


----------



## Mom 2B

so its 5am here right now and ive been awake since 4am. I woke up scratching a little and went tothebathroom to pee...as usual. Tried to goback to bed but was still itchy. So i got up to inspect the situation. I cant see any hives but im still very itchy in the creases of my thighs and my arm pits. Im not sure if im just paranoid that the PUPPP is coming back since stopping the meds or what is going on but im really hoping its not the PUPPPS. Maybe im just iritated from trimming up my lady garden the other day? I hope thats it anyways.

I will find out today if my dr is going to do my section the 18th or 25th but im pushing for the 18th. guess that means there are 8-9 of you ahead of me!!! LOL

Ok well im off to try to get back to sleep.


----------



## mum2be2011

sar35 said:


> rachael have u got any signs apart from rank chicken eating :)

lol - i almost fell off the chair when I read that :haha:

Nothing that you could really class as signs of imminent labour. My plug went a few weeks ago but I think thats grown back :grr:, im constantly needing to go for a wee, cant stop eating, loads of pain and pressure down below, lost count of the number of clearouts Ive had, bump is practically at my knees and Im having lots of BH. But then i had the 'contractions' a few weeks ago that disappeared :grr:

I cant get comfy anymore no matter how I sit or lie down and all I want to do is cook and clean. Started taking rooms apart and deep cleaning them but then im too tired to move onto the next so the house is half done. :dohh: Need to do the spare room really as Luke's brother will be using it for a day or 2 when he comes up from Swindon to look after Phoebs and then Luke's mum is taking over from Toby and staying to help out for a week to 10 days (she is getting on the 1st available flight to the UK from France, and Lukes step dad is following on over a few days later in the car)


----------



## sar35

mum2be2011 said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> rachael have u got any signs apart from rank chicken eating :)
> 
> lol - i almost fell off the chair when I read that :haha:
> 
> Nothing that you could really class as signs of imminent labour. My plug went a few weeks ago but I think thats grown back :grr:, im constantly needing to go for a wee, cant stop eating, loads of pain and pressure down below, lost count of the number of clearouts Ive had, bump is practically at my knees and Im having lots of BH. But then i had the 'contractions' a few weeks ago that disappeared :grr:
> 
> I cant get comfy anymore no matter how I sit or lie down and all I want to do is cook and clean. Started taking rooms apart and deep cleaning them but then im too tired to move onto the next so the house is half done. :dohh: Need to do the spare room really as Luke's brother will be using it for a day or 2 when he comes up from Swindon to look after Phoebs and then Luke's mum is taking over from Toby and staying to help out for a week to 10 days (she is getting on the 1st available flight to the UK from France, and Lukes step dad is following on over a few days later in the car)Click to expand...

Blimey you dont have time to have a baby, you are far too busy, you should rest......standing up! What are you gonna do? You cant stand all the time


----------



## pinkie77

smiffy85 said:


> Sarah I think you keep jinxing me!! :p lol!
> 
> So let me get this right. In terms of those of us who are very chat happy on here:
> 
> I am 2 days overdue so am I head of the queue? Along with MrsPhez.
> 
> Then it's Pinkie77 who is due today according to her post and her ticker (it says the 2nd on the front page by the way hun).
> 
> Then it's Tracy and she's due tomorrow. Aswell as Fraggles having her planned section?
> 
> Then Jo on the 12th.
> 
> Then Rachael on the 13th.
> 
> Then Susie and Beccy on the 16th.
> 
> Laura is gonna have hers on the 18th I think?
> 
> Then Lauren-Kate on the 22nd.
> 
> Then iprettii on the 27th.
> 
> I apologise if I missed anyone out :blush: That was quite tricky going to and from the front page and checking previous posts in another window! Naomi I don't envy your job of having to collect all our info all the time to update front page!
> 
> xxxx

I didn't realise it still said the 2nd, must've forgotten to ask Naomi to change it :blush: Yep, due date today! I don't mind when I have my little madam as long as it's in the next 12 days or so cos after that they'll start hassling me to be induced and I won't get my homebirth :( This is my last baby (for definate this time lol) so it'd be nice to go into labour at least the once on my own :haha:

Lots of labour vibes to all the other JJ's that are fully cooked and congratulations to new jellybean babies (I can't keep up anymore lol)


----------



## sar35

pinkie77 said:


> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah I think you keep jinxing me!! :p lol!
> 
> So let me get this right. In terms of those of us who are very chat happy on here:
> 
> I am 2 days overdue so am I head of the queue? Along with MrsPhez.
> 
> Then it's Pinkie77 who is due today according to her post and her ticker (it says the 2nd on the front page by the way hun).
> 
> Then it's Tracy and she's due tomorrow. Aswell as Fraggles having her planned section?
> 
> Then Jo on the 12th.
> 
> Then Rachael on the 13th.
> 
> Then Susie and Beccy on the 16th.
> 
> Laura is gonna have hers on the 18th I think?
> 
> Then Lauren-Kate on the 22nd.
> 
> Then iprettii on the 27th.
> 
> I apologise if I missed anyone out :blush: That was quite tricky going to and from the front page and checking previous posts in another window! Naomi I don't envy your job of having to collect all our info all the time to update front page!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> I didn't realise it still said the 2nd, must've forgotten to ask Naomi to change it :blush: Yep, due date today! I don't mind when I have my little madam as long as it's in the next 12 days or so cos after that they'll start hassling me to be induced and I won't get my homebirth :( This is my last baby (for definate this time lol) so it'd be nice to go into labour at least the once on my own :haha:
> 
> Lots of labour vibes to all the other JJ's that are fully cooked and congratulations to new jellybean babies (I can't keep up anymore lol)Click to expand...

I would of loved a homebirth, maybe I should have another baby :wacko:
Just realised im crashing this thread as im not pregnant anymore lol YOU ARE NOT PREGNANT SARAH...:dohh:
Dont care im gonna stay here til you all come over to the other side


----------



## mum2be2011

sar35 said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> rachael have u got any signs apart from rank chicken eating :)
> 
> lol - i almost fell off the chair when I read that :haha:
> 
> Nothing that you could really class as signs of imminent labour. My plug went a few weeks ago but I think thats grown back :grr:, im constantly needing to go for a wee, cant stop eating, loads of pain and pressure down below, lost count of the number of clearouts Ive had, bump is practically at my knees and Im having lots of BH. But then i had the 'contractions' a few weeks ago that disappeared :grr:
> 
> I cant get comfy anymore no matter how I sit or lie down and all I want to do is cook and clean. Started taking rooms apart and deep cleaning them but then im too tired to move onto the next so the house is half done. :dohh: Need to do the spare room really as Luke's brother will be using it for a day or 2 when he comes up from Swindon to look after Phoebs and then Luke's mum is taking over from Toby and staying to help out for a week to 10 days (she is getting on the 1st available flight to the UK from France, and Lukes step dad is following on over a few days later in the car)Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey you dont have time to have a baby, you are far too busy, you should rest......standing up! What are you gonna do? You cant stand all the timeClick to expand...

Lol, Luke keeps telling me to leave the cleaning and that his mum wont care what the house looks like. She is coming to help us out and see Phoebe and Hayley. Men dont get that the house has to be clean :shrug: At the moment I grit my teeth and try to lie on the bed, snuggle under the duvet and hope I fall asleep. Its working so far but then if i have to get up im in agony trying to get out of bed and as im up 3-4 times a night for a wee its not good. Luke has joked that I should set up camp on the loo that way I dont have to keep getting up. :wacko:


----------



## mum2be2011

sar35 said:


> I would of loved a homebirth, maybe I should have another baby :wacko:
> Just realised im crashing this thread as im not pregnant anymore lol YOU ARE NOT PREGNANT SARAH...:dohh:
> Dont care im gonna stay here til you all come over to the other side

lol Sarah, stay here as long as you want, its nice to hear from you. Your still a January jellybean at the end of the day even though im jealous that you have your baby already :blush:.


----------



## lauren-kate

Lost lots of plug last night and clearout (although that's been for a few weeks now - sure it's to do with baby's head being in the way?). I still don't feel any closer to having baby yet. I had my son at 39+6 and the midwife guessed by pattern that I'd be having baby 39-40 weeks. So that's a couple of weeks to go still.. OH is getting impatient, whereas I'm not too bothered at the moment - plenty of cleaning to be getting on with!


----------



## Fraggles

Im having a baby tomorrow :happydance: only a little push in by me :rofl:


----------



## sar35

lauren-kate said:


> Lost lots of plug last night and clearout (although that's been for a few weeks now - sure it's to do with baby's head being in the way?). I still don't feel any closer to having baby yet. I had my son at 39+6 and the midwife guessed by pattern that I'd be having baby 39-40 weeks. So that's a couple of weeks to go still.. OH is getting impatient, whereas I'm not too bothered at the moment - plenty of cleaning to be getting on with!

Queue jumper alert!!


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> Im having a baby tomorrow :happydance: only a little push in by me :rofl:


:happydance:yay how you feeling?


----------



## Fraggles

sar35 said:


> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Im having a baby tomorrow :happydance: only a little push in by me :rofl:
> 
> 
> :happydance:yay how you feeling?Click to expand...

Nervous and excited im off to hospital today for pre op. I think im glad I know I wont have a 4 day labour followed by an emergency. Hopefully means recovery will be faster and things wont be touch and go again for me. Im petrified of been put to sleep again as they needed to last time and they had problems with it.


----------



## LittleMrs

Leanne, must be getting frustrated if you're checking queue position of the regulars. 

Rachel- now I want popcorn chicken. Lol. I got up to pee about 6 times last night. Once I got out of bed and went to the loo then decided I was busting for the toilet again on my way back and had to turn around and go back. If it was someone else then I'd be laughing. 

Sarah- stay around, we like having you here. Plus it doesn't say that we have to be pregnant to be in the thread. 

There were other things I wanted to say but i'm on my phone so I can't check back.


----------



## lauren-kate

Fraggles said:


> Im having a baby tomorrow :happydance: only a little push in by me :rofl:

So exciting!



sar35 said:


> lauren-kate said:
> 
> 
> .. OH is getting impatient, whereas I'm not too bothered at the moment - plenty of cleaning to be getting on with!
> 
> Queue jumper alert!!Click to expand...

I'm going to bet on... 39+4 for me.. possibly. So the 19th? To tie in with the full moon!


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Im having a baby tomorrow :happydance: only a little push in by me :rofl:
> 
> 
> :happydance:yay how you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Nervous and excited im off to hospital today for pre op. I think im glad I know I wont have a 4 day labour followed by an emergency. Hopefully means recovery will be faster and things wont be touch and go again for me. Im petrified of been put to sleep again as they needed to last time and they had problems with it.Click to expand...

you wont be put to sleep this time will you?


----------



## smiffy85

Lol we're a chatty bunch today! Rachael I really don't mind if you push in a bit hun. Seems to me like your having the pain I am having but I'm overdue so its expected whereas your suffering and not due yet which is completely unfair. I think you and Hayley need to have a little chat about heading out into the light lol! (That's what Jack keeps saying to Bean - "Head for the lights lol" dunno how big he thinks the cervix is :haha:)

Sarah don't feel bad about crashing! We like having you here! :hugs:

Fraggles I shall be very cross if you jump me too...........only kidding hun can't wait to hear your birth story and see pics!!

Laura I hope the PUPPS isn't coming back hun. FX for you.

Well midwife has just been. She called me and swapped the maternity support worker appt till tomorrow and came to see me at home herself yay for not having to leave the house (even tho I have to in about 10 mins for physio appt lol). BP is still good and so is the wee-wee lol! She didn't give me any sign that she thought he might be coming soon but I suppose without an internal check how would she know lol. Gonna get booked for a sweep on monday and they only do one here so if that doesn't work I will be booked for induction no later than the 15th. So at least I have a date in mind now so technically I am going to be a mummy in no more than 10 ish days!!! :happydance: Not keen on induction idea but will be +12 days on the 15th and hoping bean will decide to come on his own before then!!!

Right better waddle myself off to physio now. Will check in later :wave: xxx


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy - im with you on that one. If it were someone else up constantly it would be funny. But as it is us and our JJ buddies it doesnt feel right to laugh. The popcorn chicken was lovely, so much nicer than KFC's and more than half the price for the amount I got. I bought a chicken tikka massala ready meal for lunch and a fresh pineapple to cut up and start devouring. The eviction notice has been served and eviction process has been stepped up a gear. EPO has doubled now and im trying some of the foods, cant bring myself to dtd with Luke as down there hurts so much :s 

1 day left for you - how you feeling?

Leanne - glad to hear the midwife finally came and saw you. She was a bit mean to not offer an examine or sweep today. My sweep is booked for the 14th as im due to see the consultant that day if baby isnt here. Lol at Jack, Luke keeps telling Hayley she can come out now and to follow the light. Its crazy what pregnancy does to fully grown men :p


----------



## lauren-kate

I reaaaallllyyy fancy some popcorn chicken now! Too bad it's horrible and raining.. and I'd have to walk up a very steep hill dragging Ryan along. Would probably end up in labour in KFC or something.. eek :haha:


----------



## jms895

Nipple stimulation ladies and bounce on those balls!

Jojo I think you will be next, then Smiffy :)


----------



## lauren-kate

jms895 said:


> *Nipple stimulation ladies and bounce on those balls!*
> 
> Jojo I think you will be next, then Smiffy :)

Strange mental image there :blush:


----------



## jms895

:haha:


----------



## jojo-m

:haha: check you lot out this morning, I been away for a couple of hours and you've been chatting up a storm! I think I'll be next week very much around my due date, not that i'm about to give up ball bouncing, dtd, walks etc to try hurry things up! Jade, nipple stimulation whilst bouncing??? Must say I'll pretty much give anything a go by this point (must remember to shut the curtains!)

Leanne you are so allowed to be next though I think it will be fraggles, then you the day after. 

Sarah you should totally stay around here til there are more of us over on the birth side!

Fraggles :happydance: that has come around very quick! can't wait for the announcement! I'll have my phone at the ready for any updates you need me to do!

Hope none of you ladies craving your pop corn chicken give yourself food poisoning, our local KFC is shocking! they never get your order right and most people get sick after eating there! I'm pretty sure it needs shutting down, none of the staff speak a word of english so not sure how they have been trained to use the kitchen and taught how long to cook things for! yuk!

Been to see my friends new baby this morning, he's so lovely. The 4 hour feeds and her horrendous birth experience is making me a bit nervous though, this is her 4th baby and should by rights have sneezed him out! x


----------



## jms895

Nipple stumulatuin really got my contractuina goinf xx


----------



## jms895

Nipple stimulation really got my contractuins going xx


----------



## smiffy85

Ok Jade ok we get it! You want us all to be rubbing our nipples lol!! No need to say it twice hehe!! :haha:

Back from physio and had my lunch too. Been given some pelvic exercises to do and told not to sit for too long. Didn't tell them I'm addicted to an internet forum lol and rarely get off the computer chair anymore!

Been trying to get my head round the fact that I'v been given a date now. So if nothing happens naturally then I will be started off by next saturday at the latest. Lol even though I am impatiently waiting for this baby to come now it all seems very real with a proper end point in my head....

xxxx


----------



## millward329

Thanks for staying with us Sar we would be lonely if you guys left and its nice to know that we are going to have a lovely baby soon too. &#8626;&#8626;Got back today on the boat so just trying to reaclimatise and not be freaked out by having a pram in my lounge and a moses basket by my bed. Got Mw on Friday. Been having lots of clear outs and cm too but dont think it means anything is going to happen soon. Am yet to have a BH


----------



## WanaBaba

Hey just to update front page i had a little girl on 29th Dec :)


----------



## lauren-kate

WanaBaba said:


> Hey just to update front page i had a little girl on 29th Dec :)

Congratulations on your baby :)


----------



## sar35

jms895 said:


> Nipple stumulatuin really got my contractuina goinf xx

lol busy are we!


----------



## sar35

WanaBaba said:


> Hey just to update front page i had a little girl on 29th Dec :)

Congrats, i'll add you to the mummy thread in my sig whats her name? x


----------



## WanaBaba

sar35 said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Hey just to update front page i had a little girl on 29th Dec :)
> 
> Congrats, i'll add you to the mummy thread in my sig whats her name? xClick to expand...

Elizabeth x


----------



## sar35

We have got loads of empty dates in the mummy thread, wonder if you could all put a link in your sig pretty please :)


----------



## sar35

WanaBaba said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Hey just to update front page i had a little girl on 29th Dec :)
> 
> Congrats, i'll add you to the mummy thread in my sig whats her name? xClick to expand...
> 
> Elizabeth xClick to expand...

she's beautiful x


----------



## sar35

smiffy85 said:


> Ok Jade ok we get it! You want us all to be rubbing our nipples lol!! No need to say it twice hehe!! :haha:
> 
> Back from physio and had my lunch too. Been given some pelvic exercises to do and told not to sit for too long. Didn't tell them I'm addicted to an internet forum lol and rarely get off the computer chair anymore!
> 
> Been trying to get my head round the fact that I'v been given a date now. So if nothing happens naturally then I will be started off by next saturday at the latest. Lol even though I am impatiently waiting for this baby to come now it all seems very real with a proper end point in my head....
> 
> xxxx

:happydance:



millward329 said:


> Thanks for staying with us Sar we would be lonely if you guys left and its nice to know that we are going to have a lovely baby soon too. &#8626;&#8626;Got back today on the boat so just trying to reaclimatise and not be freaked out by having a pram in my lounge and a moses basket by my bed. Got Mw on Friday. Been having lots of clear outs and cm too but dont think it means anything is going to happen soon. Am yet to have a BH

thanks :hugs: how is it now you are home?

Has anyone heard from Regina? Wonder how her and bubs are :hugs:
Is there anyone else MIA we need a roll call


----------



## smiffy85

I've put a link in my sig to jellybean mummies thread sar! Can u check it works please as I just copied and pasted from yours!! 

Just wrote this on another thread so gonna be lazy and copy and paste that too:
@Nothing happening on my end!! Just been doing some research about using a tens machine on my spd pain in my hips as I know in antenatal class they told us not to use it till labour pains start as it can artificially induce labour. Well duh thats what I want. So I'm hoping it will have the double effect of easing my hip pain and also kick start some contractions lol. Gonna go get it after I'm done on here. The medical advice from physios is that it is safe to use particularly after 37 weeks!! 

Lets see if electrical stimulation brings on some action lol!! :haha:'

So this is the next stage in the eviction process hehehehe!

xxxx


----------



## sar35

smiffy85 said:


> I've put a link in my sig to jellybean mummies thread sar! Can u check it works please as I just copied and pasted from yours!!
> 
> Just wrote this on another thread so gonna be lazy and copy and paste that too:
> @Nothing happening on my end!! Just been doing some research about using a tens machine on my spd pain in my hips as I know in antenatal class they told us not to use it till labour pains start as it can artificially induce labour. Well duh thats what I want. So I'm hoping it will have the double effect of easing my hip pain and also kick start some contractions lol. Gonna go get it after I'm done on here. The medical advice from physios is that it is safe to use particularly after 37 weeks!!
> 
> Lets see if electrical stimulation brings on some action lol!! :haha:'
> 
> So this is the next stage in the eviction process hehehehe!
> 
> xxxx

thanks love but the link took me to the main front page :nope:
hope the large electrical stimulation works ;)


----------



## mum2be2011

sar35 said:


> We have got loads of empty dates in the mummy thread, wonder if you could all put a link in your sig pretty please :)

Done Sar :D. Did the same as Leanne and copied and pasted the link from your sig.


----------



## sar35

mum2be2011 said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> We have got loads of empty dates in the mummy thread, wonder if you could all put a link in your sig pretty please :)
> 
> Done Sar :D. Did the same as Leanne and copied and pasted the link from your sig.Click to expand...

thanks my love :happydance: yours worked :happydance:


----------



## Fraggles

sar35 said:


> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Im having a baby tomorrow :happydance: only a little push in by me :rofl:
> 
> 
> :happydance:yay how you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Nervous and excited im off to hospital today for pre op. I think im glad I know I wont have a 4 day labour followed by an emergency. Hopefully means recovery will be faster and things wont be touch and go again for me. Im petrified of been put to sleep again as they needed to last time and they had problems with it.Click to expand...
> 
> you wont be put to sleep this time will you?Click to expand...

No thankfully it will only happen as a last resort they said they can try 2 spinals and an epidural before a GA. 

Ive also just found out my placenta has moved downwards which ive not heard of before :shrug:


----------



## mum2be2011

Fraggles - good luck tomorrow. Hope you dont have to have a GA. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Im having a baby tomorrow :happydance: only a little push in by me :rofl:
> 
> 
> :happydance:yay how you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Nervous and excited im off to hospital today for pre op. I think im glad I know I wont have a 4 day labour followed by an emergency. Hopefully means recovery will be faster and things wont be touch and go again for me. Im petrified of been put to sleep again as they needed to last time and they had problems with it.Click to expand...
> 
> you wont be put to sleep this time will you?Click to expand...
> 
> No thankfully it will only happen as a last resort they said they can try 2 spinals and an epidural before a GA.
> 
> Ive also just found out my placenta has moved downwards which ive not heard of before :shrug:Click to expand...

Ooooh errr dont talk to me about placentas:nope: we dont get on!


----------



## Fraggles

Jo I just bust my phone so new one arrived today i'll update soon as baby arrives. I'll be attempting to get ics on fb if the phone works ive not figured the thing out yet.


----------



## jms895

smiffy85 said:


> Ok Jade ok we get it! You want us all to be rubbing our nipples lol!! No need to say it twice hehe!! :haha:
> 
> Back from physio and had my lunch too. Been given some pelvic exercises to do and told not to sit for too long. Didn't tell them I'm addicted to an internet forum lol and rarely get off the computer chair anymore!
> 
> Been trying to get my head round the fact that I'v been given a date now. So if nothing happens naturally then I will be started off by next saturday at the latest. Lol even though I am impatiently waiting for this baby to come now it all seems very real with a proper end point in my head....
> 
> xxxx

:rofl: was on my phone and it was playing up :haha:



WanaBaba said:


> Hey just to update front page i had a little girl on 29th Dec :)


Congrats!



Fraggles said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> Im having a baby tomorrow :happydance: only a little push in by me :rofl:
> 
> 
> :happydance:yay how you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Nervous and excited im off to hospital today for pre op. I think im glad I know I wont have a 4 day labour followed by an emergency. Hopefully means recovery will be faster and things wont be touch and go again for me. Im petrified of been put to sleep again as they needed to last time and they had problems with it.Click to expand...
> 
> you wont be put to sleep this time will you?Click to expand...
> 
> No thankfully it will only happen as a last resort they said they can try 2 spinals and an epidural before a GA.
> 
> Ive also just found out my placenta has moved downwards which ive not heard of before :shrug:Click to expand...

Good luck for tomorrow!



mum2be2011 said:


> Fraggles - good luck tomorrow. Hope you dont have to have a GA. Fingers crossed for you

How are you RachaeL? x


----------



## abstersmum

first few days at work have been ok saw mw yesterday she said swallow sperm to kick start labour i dont know how late i would have to be to give that a go but if anyone tries please report back, had a few bh but nothing much happening i just hope i dont have to be induced again


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> How are you RachaeL? x

Not to bad thanks Jade, had enough know just want baby here. Pain is unbelievable and everything just hurts. The pressure down there is getting worse as are my hips. They gave out on me on Friday and I fell outside carrying Phoebe to the car. She led there laughing at me, I was in tears. Ive doubled the EPO up now and bought some fresh pineapple. Eviction notice has been served and the process started :haha:

Seems sad in a way as this is our last pregnancy, in a way I dont want it to end but then Ive had enough and just want my baby in my arms.

Alexander is so cute, how you finding it with 2 under 2? Im scared if im honest. Saw your post in your journal about Caine and Alexander, fingers crossed its because its all new to him, he was used to not having to share mummies attention. Im sure it will soon pass, Caine looks as if he is a good boy and such a sweetie :thumbup:
Saw your post in Gemma's journal about the cakes, to be honest the photo doesnt do it any justice. The 1st one she did was for my little Phoebe :happydance: it was so big and amazing.


----------



## Jolene

Hello preggie ladies,

Sorry I was one of those to jump the queue but I really don't think I would have lasted this long. I was so uncomfortable and had so much pain in my old caesar scar before she was born. 

Jojo, I feel bad for you as we were due date buddies and you're still suffering it out. Can't wait to see your little girl!

Good Luck Fraggles!

Rachael, sorry to hear about your fall. Hope your eviction is successful :hugs:

Leanne, I think you're next after Fraggles..... or before, lol

All the talk about food made me hungry so I took out the biltong, mmmmm. Do you guys have it over there?


----------



## lauren-kate

Jolene said:


> All the talk about food made me hungry so I took out the biltong, mmmmm. Do you guys have it over there?

I have noooo idea what the biltong is... enlighten me!


Baby girl has lowered herself and I have hip twinges oooooo.. strange because I was so so comfortable before. Still not holding out any hope of her coming before the date I predicted ;) although I need to wash my hair and OH has important stuff to document at work, so she'll probably come just to be awkward hehe!


----------



## jojo-m

abstersmum said:


> first few days at work have been ok saw mw yesterday she said swallow sperm to kick start labour i dont know how late i would have to be to give that a go but if anyone tries please report back, had a few bh but nothing much happening i just hope i dont have to be induced again

:rofl: I do remember seeing a post a while ago where one of the ladies 'took one for the team' to see if this worked, she reported back no so I certainly won't be giving it a go! x


----------



## iprettii

hey too all the January Jellybeans!!!
I hope that everyone is okay.

I am getting ready to head over to my 2:30pm appointment I'm sure this appointment will be a disappointment lol I want to hear that i'm dilated but I know that i'm not and IF I am it's probably just 1cm lol lol. As you all can probably tell by now, I am ready for this pregnancy to be overrrrrr.

As a flight attendant when you get pregnant (with my company not all companies) you do light duty until you see fit (or your doctor) so you don't fly you do do office work, and there were 4 of us pregnant women do office work. 2 were due January 15th, then myself January 25th then the other woman March 26th.

Well ms March 26th had her baby by emergency c-section December 29th weighing 2lbs 3oz and he's breathing on his own.

1 Ms January 15th had hers, I'm unsure when because I never really stayed in touch.

And now this morning the other Ms January 15th texted me saying she's at the hospital with really bad contractions 9 mins apart.

Now all I can think is.. IM LAST AND WHEN IS MY TIME TO HAVE MY BABYYYYY!!! lol.


----------



## hodbert

Wow u girls have been chatty!!! Sorry I'm not around as much as I was but with Holly feeds been pretty erratic it's been hard just keeping up with you chatty gals! W ehad a good night last night though, she had her mad few hours from 5pm-9pm instead of 9pm-1am :happydance: so we got her down at 11pm and then were up at 2am & 6am for feeds and then woke up at 10am!! Woohoo, feel less like a zombie! plus my mum's here today, her flight lands at 5pm so yey! Hubby is back in work tomorrow, though so boo :( am dreading him going back, have got far too used to him being around.

Anyway, best wishes for tomorrow Fraggles, looking forward to hearing all about your LO! I've not heard from Regina since yesterday, but don't really want to mither her. Sarah, will put link in siggy in a min for ya! Hope u gals that are overdue/having pains get your wishes and those LO's head for the light! :haha: An your talk of KFC is really not fair as it is just not right over here - they don't do chips, just potato wedges, and they don't do popcorn chicken!!! Whats all that about??? So I'm looking forward to my trip home in Feb to have some proper kfc, amongst a vast list of other things I miss when we're out here (ASDA victoria sponge, greggs chicken mayo sandwich, pasties, warburtons bread....the list goes on!)


----------



## sar35

abstersmum said:


> first few days at work have been ok saw mw yesterday she said swallow sperm to kick start labour i dont know how late i would have to be to give that a go but if anyone tries please report back, had a few bh but nothing much happening i just hope i dont have to be induced again

No WAY!!! Hope your OH wasnt there at the time lol



iprettii said:


> hey too all the January Jellybeans!!!
> I hope that everyone is okay.
> 
> I am getting ready to head over to my 2:30pm appointment I'm sure this appointment will be a disappointment lol I want to hear that i'm dilated but I know that i'm not and IF I am it's probably just 1cm lol lol. As you all can probably tell by now, I am ready for this pregnancy to be overrrrrr.
> 
> As a flight attendant when you get pregnant (with my company not all companies) you do light duty until you see fit (or your doctor) so you don't fly you do do office work, and there were 4 of us pregnant women do office work. 2 were due January 15th, then myself January 25th then the other woman March 26th.
> 
> Well ms March 26th had her baby by emergency c-section December 29th weighing 2lbs 3oz and he's breathing on his own.
> 
> 1 Ms January 15th had hers, I'm unsure when because I never really stayed in touch.
> 
> And now this morning the other Ms January 15th texted me saying she's at the hospital with really bad contractions 9 mins apart.
> 
> Now all I can think is.. IM LAST AND WHEN IS MY TIME TO HAVE MY BABYYYYY!!! lol.

awwww it'll all become a distant memory when you have yours and def worth the wait.xx


----------



## abstersmum

He was in with me said he had no problem and would help any way he could lol


----------



## millward329

All the best for tomorrow Fraggles :thumbup:

Well ladies just starting to feel a bit more settled and relaxed at home after travelling this morning and crying most of the afternoon - was just feeling dazed and a hormonal I think. Glad I came back to the peace and quiet of my own home and will probably just potter around the next few days. I'm quite happy for Michael to bake a little longer as it is all getting so real that I am actually going to have to let him out the baby gate and look after him for the rest of forever! Excited about it (well maybe not the baby gate bit) but seen as I know I will defo be a Mum by the end of January just happy to chill out.


----------



## sar35

abstersmum said:


> He was in with me said he had no problem and would help any way he could lol

haha i bet :sick:


----------



## sar35

Hodbert, thanks for doing the siggy, saw you touting on another thread....:thumbup:


----------



## abstersmum

Susie will you now have baby in Royal Lancaster


----------



## millward329

Yeah....not been for a look though....don't know whether to or not really


----------



## smiffy85

abstersmum said:


> first few days at work have been ok saw mw yesterday she said swallow sperm to kick start labour i dont know how late i would have to be to give that a go but if anyone tries please report back, had a few bh but nothing much happening i just hope i dont have to be induced again




jojo-m said:


> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> first few days at work have been ok saw mw yesterday she said swallow sperm to kick start labour i dont know how late i would have to be to give that a go but if anyone tries please report back, had a few bh but nothing much happening i just hope i dont have to be induced again
> 
> :rofl: I do remember seeing a post a while ago where one of the ladies 'took one for the team' to see if this worked, she reported back no so I certainly won't be giving it a go! xClick to expand...




abstersmum said:


> He was in with me said he had no problem and would help any way he could lol




sar35 said:


> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> He was in with me said he had no problem and would help any way he could lol
> 
> haha i bet :sick:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Our antenatal teacher made the mistake of sayin this and now other half won't let it lie! I love him muchly but that is just ming!!

:rofl:


----------



## sar35

smiffy85 said:


> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> first few days at work have been ok saw mw yesterday she said swallow sperm to kick start labour i dont know how late i would have to be to give that a go but if anyone tries please report back, had a few bh but nothing much happening i just hope i dont have to be induced again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> first few days at work have been ok saw mw yesterday she said swallow sperm to kick start labour i dont know how late i would have to be to give that a go but if anyone tries please report back, had a few bh but nothing much happening i just hope i dont have to be induced againClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I do remember seeing a post a while ago where one of the ladies 'took one for the team' to see if this worked, she reported back no so I certainly won't be giving it a go! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> He was in with me said he had no problem and would help any way he could lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> He was in with me said he had no problem and would help any way he could lolClick to expand...
> 
> haha i bet :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Our antenatal teacher made the mistake of sayin this and now other half won't let it lie! I love him muchly but that is just ming!!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I cant believe they say that :sick: how did the stimulation go ;)


----------



## jojo-m

Xluciax on the 15th had her baby boy this morning I saw in 3rd tri! Congrats Lucia xx


----------



## sar35

jojo-m said:


> Xluciax on the 15th had her baby boy this morning I saw in 3rd tri! Congrats Lucia xx

awww thats lovely news congrats Lucia :hugs:


----------



## smiffy85

Well done Lucia!

I enjoyed the tens and it has eased my hip pain a bit. OH says I am walking a bit better now. But it hasn't kicked off any contractions BOO!

Jack thinks the baby has inherited my lazyness and his stubborness which has combined to make him not wanna make a move xxxx


----------



## hodbert

Aw congrats to Lucia, its been a while since she's posted.


----------



## Mom 2B

Well ive been to the dr today for my 36 week apt. I go every week now. found out im not having this boy on the 18th....but the 25th. My dr switched operating days with another dr and can't fit me in that week....infact they have to bump someone on the 25th to get me in.....but shes not having a baby so hope she wont mind. Im kinda bummed about it...another week added on....so now the count down is official.....20 days and ill have a little boy in my arms. Unless he comes sooner (hint hint baby boy!!!!!)
I am not dialated at all but 25% effaced. 
I have to pre admit at the hospital tomorrow so thats kinda exciting...although i dont reemmber what all they do.

good luck tomorrow fraggles!!!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Well my bags are sat unpacked as I was worried I forgot stuff but will repack the piles of stuff in the morning. My LO wont go to sleep so im sat here surfing and trying to figure out my new phone :dohh: im due in the hospital in 9 hours :wacko:


----------



## jms895

Who wanted us to do a siggie link and what was it for?
Racharl yeah its hard work lol but caine is a little monkey x


----------



## sar35

Mom 2B said:


> Well ive been to the dr today for my 36 week apt. I go every week now. found out im not having this boy on the 18th....but the 25th. My dr switched operating days with another dr and can't fit me in that week....infact they have to bump someone on the 25th to get me in.....but shes not having a baby so hope she wont mind. Im kinda bummed about it...another week added on....so now the count down is official.....20 days and ill have a little boy in my arms. Unless he comes sooner (hint hint baby boy!!!!!)
> I am not dialated at all but 25% effaced.
> I have to pre admit at the hospital tomorrow so thats kinda exciting...although i dont reemmber what all they do.
> 
> good luck tomorrow fraggles!!!!!

well at least you havea date set to focus on :happydance::hugs:



Fraggles said:


> Well my bags are sat unpacked as I was worried I forgot stuff but will repack the piles of stuff in the morning. My LO wont go to sleep so im sat here surfing and trying to figure out my new phone :dohh: im due in the hospital in 9 hours :wacko:

good luck i look forward to hearing all sbout it



jms895 said:


> Who wanted us to do a siggie link and what was it for?
> Racharl yeah its hard work lol but caine is a little monkey x

t'was me for the mummies thread


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> Who wanted us to do a siggie link and what was it for?
> Racharl yeah its hard work lol but caine is a little monkey x

The siggie link is for Sar - it's a link to Jan jellybeans mummy thread.

:( thats not good, i wasn't expecting it to be easy but now you've got me worried. Caine looks like such a little angel, like butter wouldn't melt. A girl I met through new mums group has got 2 under 2 now. Her age gap is 14 months and she says it's really hard work. I'm scared now :(


----------



## Fraggles

mum2be2011 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Who wanted us to do a siggie link and what was it for?
> Racharl yeah its hard work lol but caine is a little monkey x
> 
> The siggie link is for Sar - it's a link to Jan jellybeans mummy thread.
> 
> :( thats not good, i wasn't expecting it to be easy but now you've got me worried. Caine looks like such a little angel, like butter wouldn't melt. A girl I met through new mums group has got 2 under 2 now. Her age gap is 14 months and she says it's really hard work. I'm scared now :(Click to expand...

Mine will be 14 months too :wacko:


----------



## LittleMrs

I feel sick as anything. My bump is tight and LO is squirming which is not helping me feel better.


----------



## iprettii

of course my 37 week appointment felt like a waste of time.

All they did was check my weight. I gained 1lb
checked my blood pressure . which is fine
measured my bump.
listen to baby heartbeat for less than 3 seconds
and told me i'll see you next week.


----------



## Mom 2B

Now im really worried abouyt the 2 under 2 (although Tessa was 2 in Sept) I was hoping her being 2 would be kinda easier than if she was younger....i guess it wont be long before i find out.


----------



## mum2be2011

Fraggles said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Who wanted us to do a siggie link and what was it for?
> Racharl yeah its hard work lol but caine is a little monkey x
> 
> The siggie link is for Sar - it's a link to Jan jellybeans mummy thread.
> 
> :( thats not good, i wasn't expecting it to be easy but now you've got me worried. Caine looks like such a little angel, like butter wouldn't melt. A girl I met through new mums group has got 2 under 2 now. Her age gap is 14 months and she says it's really hard work. I'm scared now :(Click to expand...
> 
> Mine will be 14 months too :wacko:Click to expand...

Fraggles - when was your 1st baby born? There will be 14/15 months between Phoebe and her sister depending on when she is born. Phoebe is 15 months mid January.


----------



## Mom 2B

Ok so I have been having what I was thinking is extremely bad heart burn off and on all day long. Nothing works. ive been eating tums like candy and drinking milk nd eating small meals. All of which seem to make it worse.

I feel the burning in my chest like usual heartburn but I can feel it all the way throu my back and across my shoulderblades. Anyone have it this bad? Is it normal? Im litterally crying because it hurts so bad.....im even thinking of going to hospital but dont wanna seem like a wuss going in for heartburn. I wanna die! It just seems to be getting worse as the day goes on.


----------



## millward329

Sar...I don't know how to do the signature link thing.

IPrettii, guess you can be glad that all is well and baby is happy in there. Sure they will give you lots of attention when baby attempts arrival.

Leanne, I think your bump is just too cosy for the little man....he doesn't want to leave. You gonna try anything today or just happy to keep waiting?


----------



## LittleMrs

Laura my heartburn is pretty bad most of the time but I can feel the acid all the way thru my stomach and digestive tract but even then not thru my shoulder blades etc. Think you should at least phone someone and ask them what they think- can't be too careful. 

Well, my hr and a half sleep managed to take the edge off my nausea but I woke at half 1 and haven't slept since and now it's 3:12. Strangely enough, one of the things going thru my head are the other jellybeans who are due/due soon. There's also the midwife appointment in a few hrs, which I'm sure she's written down wrong but nevermind, I'll walk down and see if I can start something off. Am also really itchy tonight- my own fault, I shaved my legs all the way to the top the other day so my thighs are itching from regrowth. My attempt at lady garden trimming was comical to say the least, got what I could but there's patches that are virtually bold and others missed altogether. Prob give the midwife a chuckle if I EVER go into labour. My LO has turned into a night owl; she sleeps all day and has spent the entire night stretching. Better that I know now I guess. Sorry for the whining, feeling v tired and crotchety.


----------



## LittleMrs

Hey susie, no sleep for you either?


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Susie and Tracy, we will have to start a thread for the 3 of us called middle of the night wakers that have trouble sleeping or something like it :rofl: im led here listening to Luke and little Phoebe snoring and baby girl stretching inside me.

Hope you both manage to get back to sleep soon cos this just sucks :( babies aren't even here yet and we're wide awake at stupid o clock in the morning :(


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm still here. Temptation is to check OHs breathing coz he sleeps silently but he also sleeps in positions that most of us give up at about 12 months so every 5 minutes or so the knees are up or his arms are out to the sides. Difficult to play solitaire on my phone and dodge him at the same time. Well, I guess his flailing means that I'll be sure to never accidentally co-sleep, it's dangerous enough for me to share a bed with him. Good luck getting back to sleep, rachel.


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks Tracy, you too. Ive now been joined by Phoebe who thinks its playtime. Not impressed :( Phoebe is sat on our bed leaning over kissing her daddy and giving him cuddles. He is completely oblivious to it all. I'm giving her 10 more minutes before being mean and packing her off to her own bedp


----------



## LittleMrs

What is it with men? He knows I slept like crap, I told him when the alarm went off but still he sighs at the time and goes back to sleep so that I can deal with the alarm. Then waits until I say 'fine, I'll make a cuppa' before noisily hauling his arse out of bed like I've kicked his bloody puppy, with many long-suffering sighs until I want to scream at him, 'oh, I'm sorry dear, is this pregnancy beings bit difficult for you? I'm sorry your sleep got interrupted.' in the most sarcastic tone humanly possible. Now we bothknow that he's totally crabby and whiny with sleep deprivation, but his idea of sleep deprivation (for him) is anywhere less than about 8 hrs. After all, he was asleep by midnight and didn't wake up till 7. I can see this going really well once the little one is here. Er, NOT


----------



## sar35

Roll Call - whos here? anyone MIA 
littleMrs sorry to hear about OH and sleep deprivation :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Happy due date to tracey and me xx


----------



## jojo-m

Littlemrs my hubby is exactly the same! I get so mad when he claims to be too exhausted to do something I asked! I love that line 'sorry dear is this pregnancy a bit hard for you?' maybe I will use that one later! It's more civil than the slap in the face I'm itching to give him! X


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy - your night/morning went as good as mine then. Phoebe finally fell asleep at 6 so after 3 failed attempts to put her back in bed I waited till she was zonko and carried her back. Got up at 8 and omg I agree men are such pricks, Luke is like a bear with a sore head anyone would have thought he had the bad night not me. I put Phoebes clothes on the bed whilst I went did her breakfast came back and Luke had kicked them on the floor. Did I get an apology from him (door swung back on me and handle hit me in the bump) did I hell. I got shouted at for putting the clothes on the bed. If its going to be one of those days then once I get back from taking a grumpy Phoebe to nursery I'm coming home and going back to bed and staying well out of the way.

Happy due date Tracy and Jade :) although your little man is already here Jade :rofl:

39 weeks for me today :happydance:

Hope everyone else had a better nights sleep and haven't been met by grumpy OHs this morning. Right now I could happily shoot mine


----------



## mum2be2011

sar35 said:


> Roll Call - whos here? anyone MIA
> littleMrs sorry to hear about OH and sleep deprivation :hugs:

I'm here - half asleep but still here.

Beccy (beccybobeccy) is MIA not heard from her for a couple of days. Hope her and bean are ok


----------



## sar35

mum2be2011 said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> Roll Call - whos here? anyone MIA
> littleMrs sorry to hear about OH and sleep deprivation :hugs:
> 
> I'm here - half asleep but still here.
> 
> Beccy (beccybobeccy) is MIA not heard from her for a couple of days. Hope her and bean are okClick to expand...

:wave:
i think i saw her on the other January thread in 3rd tri


----------



## Central Perk

I'm here.....overdue!


----------



## sar35

Central Perk said:


> I'm here.....overdue!

:wave: whats the plan?


----------



## smiffy85

Morning I'm here!

Crikey and I thought I wasn't sleeping well. I suppose I should count myself lucky as my pattern is usually sleep deeply for a few hours till the first wee stop between 2-3. Then I get back in bed (painfully) and try to find a new position thats comfy which usually involves changing pillows around at which point I usually get a grunt or if I'm being really annoying (in his opinion) a big *humpph* lol! Its hard to arrange a nest of pillows in the dark lol!

Then I usually drop back off about half hour later and then wake again around 5 for another wee and then climb back into another position and wake up for alarm at 7. I think what is making me feel sleepy is the broken sleep. Even in those times when I think I'm asleep or awake, I'm pretty sure I am cat napping cos the smallest thing wakes me. And whenever my right leg moves I wake up cos of the pain. And I was always a sleep through kind of girl. 

Luckily my OH isn't too bad in the week when he has to get up for work cos I think he is going through a stage where he feels sorry for the pain I am in with my hips. He said yesterday that he hates to see me in pain so much and I said "you aint seen nothing yet! how are you gonna get thru labour"! Lol. At the weekends I try to let him sleep in if he needs to but then I get complained at cos I'm not there for cuddles in when he wakes up lol. He likes a morning cuddle hehe. Usually cos it leads to other things for him. :haha:

Susie I think I'm gonna have a day off and chill today and just go with the flow. Got the maternity support worker coming round this morning at 10 and gonna ask her what she thinks about my waters and maybe them leaking. Mght gove the hospital a ring if she doesn't know. To be honest I think I may be being paranoid but bean's movements were a bit on the small and weak side yesterday so I just wanna know everything is ok. He's been moving around bodging me this morning so I'm not mega worried but the movement has def changed in the last few days.

How is everyone feeling? Lots of naptime planned today? xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Hope all goes well Smiffie!

Yay a week to EDD to Rachael :dance:

Hows everyone?


----------



## smiffy85

Thanks Jade! 

Happy due date Tracy!!! And you too Jade even tho u jumped in  lol

xxxx


----------



## sar35

Smiffy are you still leaking?


----------



## smiffy85

Thats the thing sarah I don't really know. Having not done this before I dunno whether it is just discharge (grossness) or show coming away slowly or what. Got nothing to compare any new symptom to! I'm wondering whether my pelvic floor is so crap that I'm just letting a little drop of urine go or something!?!?

Jo mentioned she felt similar a day or 2 ago too. Are you still feeling a bit 'wet' jo???

xxx


----------



## jms895

Smiffy put a pad on. Waters have a distinctive smell and urine smells of well....urine. When mine was leaking a pad helped me know difference. Hope its your waters :)


----------



## jojo-m

smiffy85 said:


> Thats the thing sarah I don't really know. Having not done this before I dunno whether it is just discharge (grossness) or show coming away slowly or what. Got nothing to compare any new symptom to! I'm wondering whether my pelvic floor is so crap that I'm just letting a little drop of urine go or something!?!?
> 
> Jo mentioned she felt similar a day or 2 ago too. Are you still feeling a bit 'wet' jo???
> 
> xxx

Not so much wet but felt a dribble down my bum and leg whilst laid in bed, it happened twice then nothing since. Although I was in the bath last night and there was a gross stringy blob of mucous floating in the water, so maybe beginning of show, discharge has increased but its not the same 'wet' feeling I had other night so who knows? :shrug: 

If you having it lots Leanne, i'd get a pad on and see whats what! x


----------



## LittleMrs

jojo-m said:


> Littlemrs my hubby is exactly the same! I get so mad when he claims to be too exhausted to do something I asked! I love that line 'sorry dear is this pregnancy a bit hard for you?' maybe I will use that one later! It's more civil than the slap in the face I'm itching to give him! X

But probably not as fun.



smiffy85 said:


> Morning I'm here!
> 
> Crikey and I thought I wasn't sleeping well. I suppose I should count myself lucky as my pattern is usually sleep deeply for a few hours till the first wee stop between 2-3. Then I get back in bed (painfully) and try to find a new position thats comfy which usually involves changing pillows around at which point I usually get a grunt or if I'm being really annoying (in his opinion) a big *humpph* lol! Its hard to arrange a nest of pillows in the dark lol!
> 
> Then I usually drop back off about half hour later and then wake again around 5 for another wee and then climb back into another position and wake up for alarm at 7. I think what is making me feel sleepy is the broken sleep. Even in those times when I think I'm asleep or awake, I'm pretty sure I am cat napping cos the smallest thing wakes me. And whenever my right leg moves I wake up cos of the pain. And I was always a sleep through kind of girl.
> 
> Luckily my OH isn't too bad in the week when he has to get up for work cos I think he is going through a stage where he feels sorry for the pain I am in with my hips. He said yesterday that he hates to see me in pain so much and I said "you aint seen nothing yet! how are you gonna get thru labour"! Lol. At the weekends I try to let him sleep in if he needs to but then I get complained at cos I'm not there for cuddles in when he wakes up lol. He likes a morning cuddle hehe. Usually cos it leads to other things for him. :haha:
> 
> Susie I think I'm gonna have a day off and chill today and just go with the flow. Got the maternity support worker coming round this morning at 10 and gonna ask her what she thinks about my waters and maybe them leaking. Mght gove the hospital a ring if she doesn't know. To be honest I think I may be being paranoid but bean's movements were a bit on the small and weak side yesterday so I just wanna know everything is ok. He's been moving around bodging me this morning so I'm not mega worried but the movement has def changed in the last few days.
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Lots of naptime planned today? xxxxx

OHs - pppfffft. Don't you just wish you could swap for the day and be as insensitive as they're being. 

Sarah - I am here and likely to be for a while

Today is the due date but no baby and unlikely to be for a while.:cry: Had midwife appointment about an hour ago - baby is still only 4/5 engaged and a high 4/5, exactly the same as lat appointment two weeks ago. Midwife says she doesn't think it'll be soon 'but you can never tell'. Maybe you can't ever tell but I can tell when someone is trying to appease me. My worry now is induction - she says 13 days until induction. Booked for a sweep next week but while the baby isn't engaged she doesn't seem hopeful that it will work - just give her more information about how engaged the baby is and effacement etc. So looks like I'm probably going all the way - if I have a 72 hr labour then LO and me (who shall now be renamed LS - little sod) will have the same birthday, 'happy 30th mum'. Just feeling so disappointed. :cry:


----------



## beccybobeccy

oooh sounds positive Leanne! 
There MUST be SOMETHING going on.

Fingers crossed... 

Just sitting in front of the TV doing my Tesco's order. 
Then next on my list is the gardening, if you know what I mean.... ;)

I've been meaning to do it for a week or so and I can't put it off any longer. (Maybe TMI?? not sure! :ROFL:)
Last time I needed a mirror and a torch... Will probably need some sort go-gadget arms to get a half decent job done!


----------



## smiffy85

Just spoken to delivery suite and they want me in just to check whats what at 12:30. Just called Jack and he's coming home to get me and take me in. Part of me feels like I'm being paranoid but another part of me thinks if it is something happening I would rather know and if it affects bean then thats better than not knowing. If that makes sense. Suppose it's their job and what they are there for. And if all else fails I might have some clue if I'm starting to dilate maybe or not lol. We shall see.

xxx


----------



## LittleMrs

smiffy85 said:


> Just spoken to delivery suite and they want me in just to check whats what at 12:30. Just called Jack and he's coming home to get me and take me in. Part of me feels like I'm being paranoid but another part of me thinks if it is something happening I would rather know and if it affects bean then thats better than not knowing. If that makes sense. Suppose it's their job and what they are there for. And if all else fails I might have some clue if I'm starting to dilate maybe or not lol. We shall see.
> 
> xxx

Ooo - that could be the start. It might be the final time you log on as pregnant instead of as a mummy. Feel a bit abandoned - lol, just kidding, get jogging until Jack gets home, see if you can start something off.


----------



## LittleMrs

Oh. ticker, you are such a liar - the baby is certainly NOT ready to be here.


----------



## smiffy85

:rofl: O tracy I hope you get started soon hun xxx


----------



## mum2be2011

smiffy85 said:


> Just spoken to delivery suite and they want me in just to check whats what at 12:30. Just called Jack and he's coming home to get me and take me in. Part of me feels like I'm being paranoid but another part of me thinks if it is something happening I would rather know and if it affects bean then thats better than not knowing. If that makes sense. Suppose it's their job and what they are there for. And if all else fails I might have some clue if I'm starting to dilate maybe or not lol. We shall see.
> 
> xxx

Fingers crossed for you Leanne. This sounds like what happened with me when Phoebe was born. I called the unit at 9am day before she was born and they asked me to go in to be checked over, because they had used the jelly to examine me they couldnt see if my waters were intact or not and I was admitted then and there and was induced later on that day. Take your hospital bag with you just incase, you might be needing it. :thumbup: Dont think your being paranoid, you know what is right for you and bean and what is normal for him. You are doing the right thing going in to be checked. It is the midwives job to look after and reassure you. If they send you home so be it, at least you know bean is ok. If they keep you, you could be a mummy very soon :happydance:


----------



## smiffy85

Thanks hun! Made me feel a bit better about going in and maybe wasting their time...lol...who knows ay!! xx


----------



## mum2be2011

smiffy85 said:


> Thanks hun! Made me feel a bit better about going in and maybe wasting their time...lol...who knows ay!! xx

Your not wasting there time. You are a 1st time mum who is concerned about her baby, it is perfectly normal. :hugs:

My friend is a community midwife and sometimes works on the triage unit at the hospital where Im booked, she is always saying to me that she wishes people would phone up for advice rather than sit at home, worry and google things. As sometimes all it needs is a reassuring chat from an understanding professional, or a quick check up or monitoring. She is a 1st time mum herself now and despite being a midwife she still phoned triage for advice.


----------



## smiffy85

:hugs: back at ya

How are you feeling anyway? xx


----------



## mum2be2011

im not bad thanks, going for a sleep soon to try and catch up on what i didnt get last night. Phoebe true to form perked right up once she got to nursery and 'ran' into her room. The staff said to the other children "who is it? its Phoebe Froo, say hello to Phoebe" and they all waved and started shouting beebee (there 15 months - 2 yrs in that room, although Phoebe started in there at 13 months as she was too advanced for baby room and was bored) one little boy called Joseph started blowing her kisses, she got all excited and ran over to him and gave him a kiss on the lips (little flirt). 

Please dont worry about me Leanne im fine, concentrate on yourself and bean today. You 2 are the most important things, fingers crossed everything goes ok for you today.


----------



## smiffy85

Thanks hun enjoy your sleep. Its always amazes me with my bunch of 4 yr olds how happy they always are to see each other bless em! Just been and collected my 'evidence' to take with me (last pad I took off). I figured that if the one I'm wearing now doesn't show anything then the other might. They did tell me to bring the pads in though - quite gross but I suppose they've seen and dealt with worse. Just waiting now for Jack to get home, hoping hes got some change for the car park. And have just been and added the last few things to hospital bag just in case - coming home outfit, ipod, ipod player and camera. Like you said, you never know although I am probably jinxing it now lol and I am just weeing myself lots :haha:

Hopefully give you an update soon but if not on here will text sarah who an update you xxxx


----------



## sar35

OOOOOOoooooooooooooh good luck Smiffy x
Just had Joe weighed and he is 9lb :shock: I tell ya what if any of you are carrying a baby who is around 9lb I really feel for ya as I is a lump and you can really feel the fat on his back it must be so uncomfortable to carry that plus water and placenta


----------



## jojo-m

good luck Leanne, hope it is your waters!!! x


----------



## millward329

Happy 39 weeks Rachael and hope you get some sleep today....it is pants being awake at silly o'clock. Glad I get to sleep alone until bean arrives.

Leanne, thinking of you chick and even if they send you home you are overdue so not wasting anyone's time. I am soggy all the time and have to wear a pad but it's just lack of pelvic floor exercise for me.

Beccy....:rofl: the vision hehe. I'm quite fortunate in that area don't have a lot of gardening to do but could still use those gadget arms though. 

A bit of advice needed now ladies....since I got home I have been so weepy. At first thought I was just unsettled but cried as soon as I got up this morning (seemingly for no reason at all) Anyone else get this with hormones? It doesn't usually happen to me - there is nothing bothering me just feel a bit helpless and when I cry it's like I can't stop. Then I'll be ok for a bit. Not sure whether to mention to MW or just give myself a few more days to see if it stops


----------



## millward329

Also was thinking there should be a prize for the JJ who goes longest over EDD....


----------



## lauren-kate

Good luck Leanne.

Woke up feeling like complete rubbish today - scratchy eyes, weak arms (which I usually only get when I'm having a fainting day), nauseous and worn out. Doesn't help with Ryan being extra-demanding... feeling sorry for myself, but hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## sar35

lauren-kate said:


> Good luck Leanne.
> 
> Woke up feeling like complete rubbish today - scratchy eyes, weak arms (which I usually only get when I'm having a fainting day), nauseous and worn out. Doesn't help with Ryan being extra-demanding... feeling sorry for myself, but hopefully not too much longer!

:flower:awww sorry you are feeling poop,how old is Ryan? he is very sweet


----------



## jojo-m

ah susie I go through bouts of that, most days i'm fine, others I burst into tears for the stupidest reasons hugs sure you'll feel better later on!

And Lauren kate hugs for you too, its hard enough been heavily pregnant never mind running round after another one too, can anyone help you out a bit til you feel a bit better? 

I just had a seriously horrible hour, I've been busy doing my essay so not even moving around but bump went rock hard, I get loads of braxton hicks and have done since 20 weeks but they last 30 secs if that. This time though my bump stayed rock hard for 40 minutes, it felt like I couldn't breathe then baby kept trying to stretch away from it which really hurt, I went into bath of warm water because I thought thats the first thing midwife would say to do if I rang her, anyway took a while longer, in total an hour but bump finally relaxed. I was starting to get scared, I never had that or heard of anyone else having it and was starting to think it would stay like that! Also my feet and ankles have swollen which they never have before so sat on sofa with my feet up! x


----------



## lauren-kate

sar35 said:


> :flower:awww sorry you are feeling poop,how old is Ryan? he is very sweet

He turned 3 on December 11th. He's going through a stage of asking about EVERYTHING!



jojo-m said:


> And Lauren kate hugs for you too, its hard enough been heavily pregnant never mind running round after another one too, can anyone help you out a bit til you feel a bit better?
> 
> I just had a seriously horrible hour, I've been busy doing my essay so not even moving around but bump went rock hard, I get loads of braxton hicks and have done since 20 weeks but they last 30 secs if that. This time though my bump stayed rock hard for 40 minutes, it felt like I couldn't breathe then baby kept trying to stretch away from it which really hurt, I went into bath of warm water because I thought thats the first thing midwife would say to do if I rang her, anyway took a while longer, in total an hour but bump finally relaxed. I was starting to get scared, I never had that or heard of anyone else having it and was starting to think it would stay like that! Also my feet and ankles have swollen which they never have before so sat on sofa with my feet up! x

All of our family are in Derby - we relocated to Manchester, so there isn't really anyone around. He is at nursery all day tomorrow though, so will get to have a bit of a break :)

Keep your feet up! And maybe give them a good soak later on. I had horrible giant feet last time, could leave fingerprints in them - disgusting but amusing lol.


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Also was thinking there should be a prize for the JJ who goes longest over EDD....

wont be me then :rofl:


----------



## Mom 2B

Well i spent 4 hours in hospital last night for this heartburn pain. they thought maybe it could be a gall bladder attack but first they treated me for severe indigestion. Gave me some gaviscon. It worked for 2 hours. They sent me home and when I got home it started again. Its horrible. Im goign to go back to the hospital soon and tell them it cant just be indigestion. I have not eaten anything since 8pm last night and its now 830AM. I feel like im having a heart attack or something its soooo bad. comes and goes in waves. I just want it to go away!!!!!! I woke up crying because it started at 7am.


----------



## jojo-m

Exciting news from fraggles, baby Jacob arrived at 11.02 and weighed 7lb 9oz yay congrats to you fraggles and speedy recovery xx


----------



## sar35

jojo-m said:


> Exciting news from fraggles, baby Jacob arrived at 11.02 and weighed 7lb 9oz yay congrats to you fraggles and speedy recovery xx

wow that was quick. congrats fraggles x


----------



## mum2be2011

congratulations Fraggles :)


----------



## jojo-m

She says he has lots of hair can't wait for pics x


----------



## sar35

text message from Smiffy says

"Hey hun. Just to let you know they are keeping me in to induce me tonight. Long story short they think my waters are leaking and there is possibly signs of meconium in them. Feel a bit scared but im gonna be a mummy soon. Argh! x


Thinking of you Leanne :happydance::baby:


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks for the update Sarah - all the best Leanne, wont be long now till you have bean in your arms.


----------



## beccybobeccy

jojo-m said:


> Exciting news from fraggles, baby Jacob arrived at 11.02 and weighed 7lb 9oz yay congrats to you fraggles and speedy recovery xx


Yay Congrats to Fraggles!!



sar35 said:


> text message from Smiffy says
> 
> "Hey hun. Just to let you know they are keeping me in to induce me tonight. Long story short they think my waters are leaking and there is possibly signs of meconium in them. Feel a bit scared but im gonna be a mummy soon. Argh! x
> 
> 
> Thinking of you Leanne :happydance::baby:


Oooh!! Very exciting!! I think I can speak for everyone when I say send her our love!!
:hugs:


----------



## millward329

Welcome to baby Jacob...well done Fraggles x

Lots of love to you Leanne, here's wishing you a good birthing experience and can't wait to hear about the little man and find out his name x


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats to fraggles and good luck leanne. Leanne is currently still in the lead but after my earlier midwife appointment I think I'm in the running for longest over edd. What will I win and will it make up for the induction coz I really wanted an active birth and now I think I'm going to end up in consultant care wired up to the induction drips (they only use them as the last resort, if all other induction doesn't work). Not that I'm feeling at all whiny and sorry for myself. Going for a nap now, hoping I feel more happy afterwards.


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats Fraggles


----------



## jms895

Congrats fraggles!

Leanne any updates?

Tracy hugs, bubs will arrive when you least expect! I felt like this 2 years ago with Caine, and he arrived in the early hours after m due date :)


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Smiffy thinking of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sar35

no updates from smiffy yet x


----------



## sar35

wow its quiet in here tonight


----------



## Mom 2B

Well ladies i ddi not end up going back to the hospital about the heartburn/backpain. I have not had anymore since 7am...thank god! Im giong to keep an eye out for it thou because the nurse did say it could have been a gall bladder attack.

I did my pre admission for the hospital today so its all a go for baby to come anytime now!!!! yay!!!!

Maybe it so quiet cuz everyone is havnig babies? LOL


----------



## Mom 2B

Just seen on FB that Regina is on her way home today with baby Maddison!!! Congrats. Cant wait to hear the story and see some pics


----------



## Disneydancr

haven't read anything... just wanted to officially announce Madison Rose Blanchard was born on Tuesday, January 4, 2011 at 7:05 am PST. She was 19 inches long and weighed 6 lbs 15 oz. It was the easiest birth ever! I'd do it again any day. This sleeplessness, on the other hand.... I can't quite handle.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Disneydancr said:


> haven't read anything... just wanted to officially announce Madison Rose Blanchard was born on Tuesday, January 4, 2011 at 7:05 am PST. She was 19 inches long and weighed 6 lbs 15 oz. It was the easiest birth ever! I'd do it again any day. This sleeplessness, on the other hand.... I can't quite handle.

Massive Congratulations!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Congratulations Disney and welcome to the world madison


----------



## abstersmum

Congratulations Disney 

Anyone doing perineal massage I did it with my first but not with this one and now worrying about tearing may have a go tomorrow


----------



## hodbert

Congrats Fraggles and best wishes to Leanne, cant wait to hear both your birth stories and see piccies of your LO's!

Regina welcome to the world of mummy-hood! I am really struggling with the sleeplessness too, I'm one for needing 12 hours a day so going from that to not much is killing me and making me very over-emotional! I keep getting told it gets better though!! Be sure to join us in the mummies thread hun :hugs:


----------



## sar35

*Please dont say anything on Facebook!*

Leanne is a mummy :happydance::baby:
text reads 
Hello! Just to announce baby Toby George was born at 27 past midnight weighing 7lb 1oz. Very quick from induction baby only 6and a half hours.

Well done Leanne thats lovely news but she doesnt want us to say anything on Facebook please

She also says thanks to everyone for their good luck today, it obviously worked!

Welcome home Regina :happydance::flower:


----------



## sar35

Mom 2B said:


> Well ladies i ddi not end up going back to the hospital about the heartburn/backpain. I have not had anymore since 7am...thank god! Im giong to keep an eye out for it thou because the nurse did say it could have been a gall bladder attack.
> 
> I did my pre admission for the hospital today so its all a go for baby to come anytime now!!!! yay!!!!
> 
> Maybe it so quiet cuz everyone is havnig babies? LOL

:hugs: Laura, you are really going through it x


----------



## Disneydancr

Woohoo for Leanne!!!!! so glad it was easy for her.


----------



## Mom 2B

yay leanne...congrats

Sar- yes i really am...lol but im kinda use to it. I have never had a "normal" pregnancy. I thought maybe this one would be different but nope i get all the weird pregnancy issues. I dont think my body is cut out for babies. I keep telling everyone that i love my girls name i had picked out adn might want to try fora girl later....but im scared to see what would happen if i got pregnant a third time around. What rare complication could i end up with next time? LOL
 
But only 18 days left adn baby boy will be here. but i do hope he comes early so i can just be done with it all adn enjoy my baby!!!!1


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats Leanne!


----------



## hodbert

sar35 said:


> *Please dont say anything on Facebook!*
> 
> Leanne is a mummy :happydance::baby:
> text reads
> Hello! Just to announce baby Toby George was born at 27 past midnight weighing 7lb 1oz. Very quick from induction baby only 6and a half hours.
> 
> Well done Leanne thats lovely news but she doesnt want us to say anything on Facebook please
> 
> Welcome home Regina :happydance::flower:

Not happy about hearin about all these quick births *regina* !!! But mega congrats to leanne, so glad her lo is finally here!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Massive congratulations Leanne. Told you you would be coming home a mummy. Well done hun. Toby didnt want to hang around then after they started the eviction process. Can't wait to see pics of him xx


----------



## sar35

mum2be2011 said:


> Massive congratulations Leanne. Told you you would be coming home a mummy. Well done hun. Toby didnt want to hang around then after they started the eviction process. Can't wait to see pics of him xx

............and to think she wasnt gonna ring them as she thought she was wasting their time :dohh:


----------



## LittleMrs

Hiya. Congrats leanne and Regina. 

Getting a bit worried that LO has totally disengaged now. Night before last I was up to pee every half hr or so and there was so little when I went. Then yesterday midwife said she was still 4/5 and could do with moving to the centre a bit so I spent the day bouncing on the ball and rocking in various directions (at least the time that I wasn't in tears was spent that way) then last night I was only up twice and when I went to the loo it was a proper wee. So she's obviously not on my bladder as much - do you think this means she's moved more centre from the right or that she's disengaged totally? 

I'm getting really worried about induction, the language our midwife was using made it sound like she thinks it's more than likely but that will mean going in on the 19th, being induced on the 20th and it's my 30th birthday on the 23rd. Now I didn't have massive plans or anything but we had planned to lounge around that day, the three of us then have a take away with my family coz we figured I wouldn't be up for going out. Now I'm thinking, one way or the other, I'm going to be in hospital on my birthday. I guess it's not a big deal but it's my last big birthday for a while and I was looking forward to our low-key plans.


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> Hiya. Congrats leanne and Regina.
> 
> Getting a bit worried that LO has totally disengaged now. Night before last I was up to pee every half hr or so and there was so little when I went. Then yesterday midwife said she was still 4/5 and could do with moving to the centre a bit so I spent the day bouncing on the ball and rocking in various directions (at least the time that I wasn't in tears was spent that way) then last night I was only up twice and when I went to the loo it was a proper wee. So she's obviously not on my bladder as much - do you think this means she's moved more centre from the right or that she's disengaged totally?
> 
> I'm getting really worried about induction, the language our midwife was using made it sound like she thinks it's more than likely but that will mean going in on the 19th, being induced on the 20th and it's my 30th birthday on the 23rd. Now I didn't have massive plans or anything but we had planned to lounge around that day, the three of us then have a take away with my family coz we figured I wouldn't be up for going out. Now I'm thinking, one way or the other, I'm going to be in hospital on my birthday. I guess it's not a big deal but it's my last big birthday for a while and I was looking forward to our low-key plans.

i dont know too much about this but didnt wanna R&R :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

Welcome home regina and Madison! 

Congratulations Leanne! Sounds like it went great! 

Laura I'm sure when you have your baby this awful of will seem a dim distant memory with time! 

Tracey keep up the eviction, it might just kick something off before induction day! X


----------



## jms895

abstersmum said:


> Congratulations Disney
> 
> Anyone doing perineal massage I did it with my first but not with this one and now worrying about tearing may have a go tomorrow

I did it a bit with Caine but still tore hun so not sure xx



sar35 said:


> *Please dont say anything on Facebook!*
> 
> Leanne is a mummy :happydance::baby:
> text reads
> Hello! Just to announce baby Toby George was born at 27 past midnight weighing 7lb 1oz. Very quick from induction baby only 6and a half hours.
> 
> Well done Leanne thats lovely news but she doesnt want us to say anything on Facebook please
> 
> She also says thanks to everyone for their good luck today, it obviously worked!
> 
> Welcome home Regina :happydance::flower:

WOW fantastic news well done Smiffy!!! :) :wohoo:



Mom 2B said:


> yay leanne...congrats
> 
> Sar- yes i really am...lol but im kinda use to it. I have never had a "normal" pregnancy. I thought maybe this one would be different but nope i get all the weird pregnancy issues. I dont think my body is cut out for babies. I keep telling everyone that i love my girls name i had picked out adn might want to try fora girl later....but im scared to see what would happen if i got pregnant a third time around. What rare complication could i end up with next time? LOL
> 
> But only 18 days left adn baby boy will be here. but i do hope he comes early so i can just be done with it all adn enjoy my baby!!!!1

:hugs: Laura



LittleMrs said:


> Hiya. Congrats leanne and Regina.
> 
> Getting a bit worried that LO has totally disengaged now. Night before last I was up to pee every half hr or so and there was so little when I went. Then yesterday midwife said she was still 4/5 and could do with moving to the centre a bit so I spent the day bouncing on the ball and rocking in various directions (at least the time that I wasn't in tears was spent that way) then last night I was only up twice and when I went to the loo it was a proper wee. So she's obviously not on my bladder as much - do you think this means she's moved more centre from the right or that she's disengaged totally?
> 
> I'm getting really worried about induction, the language our midwife was using made it sound like she thinks it's more than likely but that will mean going in on the 19th, being induced on the 20th and it's my 30th birthday on the 23rd. Now I didn't have massive plans or anything but we had planned to lounge around that day, the three of us then have a take away with my family coz we figured I wouldn't be up for going out. Now I'm thinking, one way or the other, I'm going to be in hospital on my birthday. I guess it's not a big deal but it's my last big birthday for a while and I was looking forward to our low-key plans.

Dont worry Tracy try and relax and keep up with the rocking, bouncing etc. Have you had sex? Also do lots of walking and keep active. You dont HAVE to have an induction when they tell you, epscially if you think your dates may be off? Either way, baby will be here very soon xxx



jojo-m said:


> Welcome home regina and Madison!
> 
> Congratulations Leanne! Sounds like it went great!
> 
> Laura I'm sure when you have your baby this awful of will seem a dim distant memory with time!
> 
> Tracey keep up the eviction, it might just kick something off before induction day! X

How you feeling hun?> x


----------



## sar35

text from Leanne
Morning hun, Cant remember what i said about labour last night at all. lol! was very quick only 6hours after 1 tablet in my cervix. Got thru it on a couple of painkiller tablets and gas and air. Was about to ask for more pain relief when my body just went for it and he arrived 20mins later! It was very intense! Got a very sleepy baby at the min so no bf established yet but hoping he will wake soon and will try again. Dunno when i will next be on bnb but i'll keep you updated when i can, feel free to post this msg. Lots of hugs xxx

She sounds like a right trooper............well done Leanne x


----------



## jms895

Aww well done Leanne, send her my love xx


----------



## millward329

Ooh yay for Smiffy and the quick labour. Welcome little Toby x Glad you back home Regina. Got Mw today so will see what she says about bean . . . Beccy we on single digit days now hun x


----------



## jojo-m

jojo-m said:


> Welcome home regina and Madison!
> 
> Congratulations Leanne! Sounds like it went great!
> 
> Laura I'm sure when you have your baby this awful of will seem a dim distant memory with time!
> 
> Tracey keep up the eviction, it might just kick something off before induction day! X

How you feeling hun?> x[/QUOTE]

Not too bad thanks Jade, considering I barely slept, my hips are so painful in bed and they have started clicking too, I'm not too bad when I'm up and walking its just in bed. Finishing off the essay, going to the shops for some bits then i'm going to tidy round the house, pick up corey from school then when he's in bed I'm going to have some vigourous sex to try get things moving!

How are you getting on with your boys? Is Alexander feeding and sleeping well? x


----------



## Jolene

jojo-m said:


> Exciting news from fraggles, baby Jacob arrived at 11.02 and weighed 7lb 9oz yay congrats to you fraggles and speedy recovery xx

Yay, congrats girl! Welcome to the world baby Jacob!



sar35 said:


> *Please dont say anything on Facebook!*
> 
> Leanne is a mummy :happydance::baby:
> text reads
> Hello! Just to announce baby Toby George was born at 27 past midnight weighing 7lb 1oz. Very quick from induction baby only 6and a half hours.

Congrats Leanne! Welcome little Toby George. 

Wow, all these babies are coming fast and furious. Can't wait to see you both over on the mummies thread!



jojo-m said:


> Not too bad thanks Jade, considering I barely slept, my hips are so painful in bed and they have started clicking too, I'm not too bad when I'm up and walking its just in bed. Finishing off the essay, going to the shops for some bits then i'm going to tidy round the house, pick up corey from school then when he's in bed I'm going to have some vigourous sex to try get things moving!

:rofl: Enjoy!

So, who's next? Tracey, stop letting everyone jump the queue and just get on with it... we want to meet your LO!


----------



## lovealittle1

Popping in to say hi :flower: and sending loads of labour :dust: xxxx


----------



## lauren-kate

Congratulations on the new babies! Getting harder to keep up on here!

Saw midwife this morning. Baby is still engaged, some back-ache and nausea (maybe really early labour, maybe just a bug :shrug:). Bump is tiny, but baby is measuring fine - will probably be a little under what my son weighed (7lb7oz). Still ON for home birth :) I don't want to queue-jump though - everyone get a move on!


----------



## sar35

lauren-kate said:


> Congratulations on the new babies! Getting harder to keep up on here!
> 
> Saw midwife this morning. Baby is still engaged, some back-ache and nausea (maybe really early labour, maybe just a bug :shrug:). Bump is tiny, but baby is measuring fine - will probably be a little under what my son weighed (7lb7oz). Still ON for home birth :) I don't want to queue-jump though - everyone get a move on!

yay all good!:happydance:


----------



## millward329

Hello ladies.....midwife appointment went ok today and little Michael is 3/5 engaged. My midwife said 'how much more engaged do they want him to be' as last week I was told he wasn't in the pelvis at all! :dohh:

Bump measuring 39cm and everything ok. Got next appointment on Friday and they will do a sweep the week after if nothing happening. Also would be induced on 28th if no appearance by then. My friend is coming over with chinese to cheer me up in a bit which is nice. May take a little cat nap first though :sleep:

When you having a sweep Beccy?


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Hello ladies.....midwife appointment went ok today and little Michael is 3/5 engaged. My midwife said 'how much more engaged do they want him to be' as last week I was told he wasn't in the pelvis at all! :dohh:
> 
> Bump measuring 39cm and everything ok. Got next appointment on Friday and they will do a sweep the week after if nothing happening. Also would be induced on 28th if no appearance by then. My friend is coming over with chinese to cheer me up in a bit which is nice. May take a little cat nap first though :sleep:
> 
> When you having a sweep Beccy?

its all getting a bit real now isnt it...how you doing?


----------



## millward329

Thanks Sar...yup it's definately getting real. I'm feeling really quite overwhelmed but MW said it's quite normal especially in my circumstance. Hoping the hormones settle down and I feel normal again soon.


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Thanks Sar...yup it's definately getting real. I'm feeling really quite overwhelmed but MW said it's quite normal especially in my circumstance. Hoping the hormones settle down and I feel normal again soon.

do you mind me asking are you on your own?


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> When you having a sweep Beccy?

She said they usually do the first one at 40+7 at the "day assessment unit" whatever that means. My appointment is 40+1 so they said they would probably book me in then. She said that I would be induced on the 28th too if Falcon has got his claws firmly in me still...

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally didn't want to be induced but after hearing Smiffy's not so long one I feel a little better about it!!

How is it back at home? xx


----------



## jojo-m

been texting fraggles to see how she's getting on and although Jacob is doing well she is having a few problems with bleeding which is being monitored and now has a possible spinal fluid leak so she has to see a Doctor in the morning. Hope she gets better soon! x


----------



## Disneydancr

got photos posted on facebook. feel free to search me out. www.facebook.com/disneydancr or [email protected]. I'm Regina Pelayo from Anaheim, CA


----------



## naomicourt

Congratulations Leanne! :happydance: Can't wait to see pics.

I can't see Fraggles on the front page. Does anybody know when she was due?


----------



## millward329

No I don't mind Sar....probably I was posting about it when you were in hospital with Joe. I broke up from the Dad back in Sept when I began to realise that it was an abusive relationship. He was very controlling and manipulative. It's one of the reasons I went back to the Isle of Man to get away from him while I had the baby. I missed my friends and support network too much though so have come back. I feel really wobbly about it all but am strangely secure underneath. I have lots of people to draw around me but think that takes a bit of getting used to sometimes. Thanks for asking.


----------



## sar35

jojo-m said:


> been texting fraggles to see how she's getting on and although Jacob is doing well she is having a few problems with bleeding which is being monitored and now has a possible spinal fluid leak so she has to see a Doctor in the morning. Hope she gets better soon! x

aww poor fraggles send her my love x



millward329 said:


> No I don't mind Sar....probably I was posting about it when you were in hospital with Joe. I broke up from the Dad back in Sept when I began to realise that it was an abusive relationship. He was very controlling and manipulative. It's one of the reasons I went back to the Isle of Man to get away from him while I had the baby. I missed my friends and support network too much though so have come back. I feel really wobbly about it all but am strangely secure underneath. I have lots of people to draw around me but think that takes a bit of getting used to sometimes. Thanks for asking.

Awww im sorry to hear that. you are strong :hugs:


----------



## sar35

Boys need to catch up with the girls... How are you Naomi, good to see you on here x


----------



## jojo-m

naomicourt said:


> Congratulations Leanne! :happydance: Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> I can't see Fraggles on the front page. Does anybody know when she was due?

She was due 8th x


----------



## LittleMrs

Good evening ladies. OH and I have been window shopping today to Meadowhell with his sisteran then for a meal this evening - feeling much happier. Quick quiz question: while I was driving earlier I coughed and had this horrid stabbing(ish) pain low down in the bump on the right side - like I'd pulled a muscle coughing - it hurt for about 5 mins whenever i coughed but then went away and is fine now. Do you think I should phone triage and ask about it? I'm fairly certain it's nothing: LO was still moving around afterwards and it doesn't hurt any more and I don't really want to waste their time or sound like a crazy woman. What do you reckon?


----------



## blessed

I can NOT find time to get on BnB... lol... this caring for a newborn is NOT easy.. but oh so fun! :) 

Millward - stay strong, you only need one man in your life and you know exactly Who that is! :) I pray all can work out for you in the way that it needs to, both for you and that precious bundle of yours. Can't wait to see!! :)


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi ladies I'm going to look like an absolute spoon when i tell you this. You might remember me saying that i fell whilst carrying Phoebe to the car last week well I've just gone and done one better in Tesco.

It's my dads birthday tomorrow and he is coming round in the morning to see Phoebe. I realised that I hadn't got him a card from either of us so i nipped up to tesco to get one. Whilst i was there I had a craving for butter popcorn so i waddled off to the crisp aisle to get some. Waddling down the aisle and I got hit with a sharp shooting pain in my hip and pelvis that then travelled down the back of my leg. My leg gave way and I fell flat on my face in the middle of the aisle. 3 people walked past me and blanked me a 4th bloke came over asked if i was ok and helped me up. On standing he noticed I was pregnant and asked if me and baby were ok. I replied with yes despite both knees killing and feeling very embarrassed. He asked how long I had left and I told him 5 days. He went White, double checked I was ok before saying if your ok I'm leaving I don't want your waters to go I'm not delivering any babies. I felt so embarrassed and I'm getting really fed up of falling now, just want this baby out now


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Racheal

Are you ok now Tracy? x


----------



## LittleMrs

Yeah, I feel fine now - it doesn't hurt any more. Do you think it's ok?


----------



## jms895

Yeah i think so :hugs:

Hope labour starts soonfor you hun xx


----------



## LittleMrs

Yeah me too - not going to hold my breath though. I think I'll probably end up being induced - I just hope it's a quick enough labour that I'm out in time for my birthday on the 23rd. Leanne's was quick enough and another friend of mine had an induction and her labour was only about 6 hrs too and she was out the next day even though the delivery was forceps. I'm starting to feel a lot calmer about it now (yesterday I was tearful and upset) because there's really no point in stressing - it's a maximum of 11 days now.


----------



## LittleMrs

Lol - just worked out that 14 people have jumped the queue in front of me. Lets have a few bets how many more can be born before I drop - my bet is 11. Don't know why but 11 just feels right.


----------



## jms895

Dont worry about it, enjoy the 'ME' time as you will miss the peace and your bump! But I understand its easy for me to say when you want your baby hun :hugs:

Just try and stay calm if you have to be induced and keep active and positive now.

Gosh I am so greedy cant stop eating! I am BF but am eating cheese, chocolate etc.... starving like ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> Good evening ladies. OH and I have been window shopping today to Meadowhell with his sisteran then for a meal this evening - feeling much happier. Quick quiz question: while I was driving earlier I coughed and had this horrid stabbing(ish) pain low down in the bump on the right side - like I'd pulled a muscle coughing - it hurt for about 5 mins whenever i coughed but then went away and is fine now. Do you think I should phone triage and ask about it? I'm fairly certain it's nothing: LO was still moving around afterwards and it doesn't hurt any more and I don't really want to waste their time or sound like a crazy woman. What do you reckon?

Just sounds like you pulled your round ligament. no need to worry. I'm slure you'll be fine



blessed said:


> I can NOT find time to get on BnB... lol... this caring for a newborn is NOT easy.. but oh so fun! :)
> 
> Millward - stay strong, you only need one man in your life and you know exactly Who that is! :) I pray all can work out for you in the way that it needs to, both for you and that precious bundle of yours. Can't wait to see!! :)

OMGoodness! Your baby is Beautiful! I love your avatar!



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies I'm going to look like an absolute spoon when i tell you this. You might remember me saying that i fell whilst carrying Phoebe to the car last week well I've just gone and done one better in Tesco.
> 
> It's my dads birthday tomorrow and he is coming round in the morning to see Phoebe. I realised that I hadn't got him a card from either of us so i nipped up to tesco to get one. Whilst i was there I had a craving for butter popcorn so i waddled off to the crisp aisle to get some. Waddling down the aisle and I got hit with a sharp shooting pain in my hip and pelvis that then travelled down the back of my leg. My leg gave way and I fell flat on my face in the middle of the aisle. 3 people walked past me and blanked me a 4th bloke came over asked if i was ok and helped me up. On standing he noticed I was pregnant and asked if me and baby were ok. I replied with yes despite both knees killing and feeling very embarrassed. He asked how long I had left and I told him 5 days. He went White, double checked I was ok before saying if your ok I'm leaving I don't want your waters to go I'm not delivering any babies. I felt so embarrassed and I'm getting really fed up of falling now, just want this baby out now

What do you think of maybe having someone else go out for you from now on? Is that possible? I'd hate to hear of you getting hurt. If your legs are giving way, it's probably best to try to stay off of them as much as possible and not risk falling again! :hugs: though!


----------



## blessed

Thanks Disney! Im madly in love!

Madison is just beautiful!! I love Love LOVE her nose!! :cloud9:


----------



## Disneydancr

blessed said:


> Thanks Disney! Im madly in love!
> 
> Madison is just beautiful!! I love Love LOVE her nose!! :cloud9:

lol I'm just glad she didn't get mine! Thanks so much. I'm in love with my LIttle Girl too. You should see the other photos. are you not on facebook?


----------



## Disneydancr

I think I figured out how to do this... sorry it's going to be super long and huge!

Her Daddy is a phenomenal photographer and snapped these in about 10 minutes the day she was born. (lol so funny I don't call him OH anymore... he's now Daddy) Enjoy!!!! I get to every day. 


https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1395.snc4/164721_10100139328167091_6005535_53120696_1487083_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs764.ash1/165513_10100139328226971_6005535_53120697_5117853_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs780.ash1/167004_10100139328326771_6005535_53120699_4202919_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs014.snc6/166437_10100139328426571_6005535_53120701_7447960_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1384.snc4/163679_10100139328521381_6005535_53120703_5136478_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs798.ash1/168886_10100139328621181_6005535_53120707_5023235_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs797.ash1/168795_10100139328740941_6005535_53120709_7927879_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1336.snc4/162850_10100139328855711_6005535_53120711_2017367_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs052.snc6/168241_10100139328965491_6005535_53120714_6614393_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs745.ash1/163780_10100139329050321_6005535_53120716_2134618_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs756.ash1/164759_10100139329120181_6005535_53120718_3773894_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1379.snc4/163109_10100139329224971_6005535_53120721_2864425_n.jpghttps://l3.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hphotos-l3-snc6/hs074.snc6/168495_10100139329344731_6005535_53120723_7813338_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs015.snc6/166530_10100139329449521_6005535_53120726_2334774_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs023.snc6/165384_10100139329579261_6005535_53120730_1876212_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs025.snc6/165590_10100139329684051_6005535_53120733_226707_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs789.ash1/167949_10100139329748921_6005535_53120734_7476958_n.jpg


----------



## Blondie007

These pictures are amazing. Absolutely beautiful!! xx


----------



## Mom 2B

OMG those are the cutest pics ive seen in a while. good job daddy (pass that along to him from me) I cant wait to test out my photo skills with my new camera with this one. I can't seem to get a good one of Tessa but thats prolly cuz she wont sit still.....LOL


----------



## blessed

Gorgeous pictures!!! 

Yup, I'm on facebook... I think I missed the part where everyone added everybody else... :shrug: I don't have many pics on facebook of her, DH and I are trying to figure out how we want to handle that. 

You're right Disney - he's Daddy now! Doesn't that feel good??? :)


----------



## Samaraj

Just an update :)

I had my little boy on the 4th January - Weighing 8lb 3oz - Aidan Brian

I will post a birth story soon :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats samaraj. Another baby boy- 13 boys now.


----------



## iprettii

Congrats Samaraj

Wonderful Pictures @ DisneyDancr


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> Good evening ladies. OH and I have been window shopping today to Meadowhell with his sisteran then for a meal this evening - feeling much happier. Quick quiz question: while I was driving earlier I coughed and had this horrid stabbing(ish) pain low down in the bump on the right side - like I'd pulled a muscle coughing - it hurt for about 5 mins whenever i coughed but then went away and is fine now. Do you think I should phone triage and ask about it? I'm fairly certain it's nothing: LO was still moving around afterwards and it doesn't hurt any more and I don't really want to waste their time or sound like a crazy woman. What do you reckon?

was gonna ask if you are ok now but i saw the other post further down the page, :hugs:



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies I'm going to look like an absolute spoon when i tell you this. You might remember me saying that i fell whilst carrying Phoebe to the car last week well I've just gone and done one better in Tesco.
> 
> It's my dads birthday tomorrow and he is coming round in the morning to see Phoebe. I realised that I hadn't got him a card from either of us so i nipped up to tesco to get one. Whilst i was there I had a craving for butter popcorn so i waddled off to the crisp aisle to get some. Waddling down the aisle and I got hit with a sharp shooting pain in my hip and pelvis that then travelled down the back of my leg. My leg gave way and I fell flat on my face in the middle of the aisle. 3 people walked past me and blanked me a 4th bloke came over asked if i was ok and helped me up. On standing he noticed I was pregnant and asked if me and baby were ok. I replied with yes despite both knees killing and feeling very embarrassed. He asked how long I had left and I told him 5 days. He went White, double checked I was ok before saying if your ok I'm leaving I don't want your waters to go I'm not delivering any babies. I felt so embarrassed and I'm getting really fed up of falling now, just want this baby out now

Blimey thats not good! Sounds like sciatica though, I had that and you just lose your legs..be careful! 



Samaraj said:


> Just an update :)
> 
> I had my little boy on the 4th January - Weighing 8lb 3oz - Aidan Brian
> 
> I will post a birth story soon :)

Congrats come join the mummies on the other side! Link in my sig. Ill add you to the front page.



iprettii said:


> Congrats Samaraj
> 
> Wonderful Pictures @ DisneyDancr

:wave: nice to see you back, havent seen you on here for a while

anyone got details of Fraggles birth so i can add to the other thread, hope she is ok :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Congrats Samara!

Awww lovely Disney!

Anymore babies? :)


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations to all the new mummies! I think mine is very comfortable in there though, nothing happening yet :(


----------



## sar35

pinkie77 said:


> Congratulations to all the new mummies! I think mine is very comfortable in there though, nothing happening yet :(

is there a plan of action? how you feeling? :flower:


----------



## LittleMrs

Come on pinkie. If you give birth then i only need one day to catch up and win the 'who goes furthest overdue' race. I think that you and leanne are neck and neck currently, but tomorrow you'll be in the lead. I was working out this morning that by Monday I would be in the lead but I forgot you were still overdue too. 

Going to ikea for a long walk around and buy some cushions. Then friends over tonight and tomorrow afternoon. Thinking the cinema on Monday or Tuesday. Tuesday is cheap day. Any other suggestions? Trying to plan as far in advance as possible so that I'm not being expectant (if you'll pardon the pun) about giving birth.


----------



## millward329

Congrats Samara....good to have another boy.

Feeling a little brighter today ladies....those hormones can be kinda reckless. Thinking of heading out for a swim and soak in hydro pool.....never know it could be my last chance in a while!


----------



## abstersmum

39 weeks today I can't believe how quick it's gone


----------



## sar35

come on girls get bouncing :)


----------



## jms895

Happy 39 weeks abstersmum!

Suggestions from me:

Bouncing on ball
walking
sex/orgasms/nipple twiddling
speed bumps
pineapples
curry
swallowing sperm :haha:


----------



## abstersmum

Jade that made me giggle


----------



## millward329

Eww sperm.... happy 39 weeks Abstersmum, be joining you tomorrow. Got any appointments, sweeps booked?


----------



## abstersmum

Could have a sweep on the 18th still thinking about it, the sperm thing my mw told me last week is the best way to start labour I will have to be desperate but I still have 1 week left at work so not trying anything till next Friday lol


----------



## pinkie77

LittleMrs, my little boy was 13 days late so I think you might have a bit of a fight on your hands for most overdue baby :haha: Although it's really not a title I want!

Sar, I'm supposed to ring up and book a sweep on monday but undecided if I want to start down that route. Still hoping for my homebirth atm!


----------



## millward329

Does a sweep hurt? Not sure I want the MW sticking two fingers inside my cervix if it's still closed.....nothing been that way in a while!


----------



## abstersmum

I've never had one mw said it would be uncomfortable


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> Come on pinkie. If you give birth then i only need one day to catch up and win the 'who goes furthest overdue' race. I think that you and leanne are neck and neck currently, but tomorrow you'll be in the lead. I was working out this morning that by Monday I would be in the lead but I forgot you were still overdue too.
> 
> Going to ikea for a long walk around and buy some cushions. Then friends over tonight and tomorrow afternoon. Thinking the cinema on Monday or Tuesday. Tuesday is cheap day. Any other suggestions? Trying to plan as far in advance as possible so that I'm not being expectant (if you'll pardon the pun) about giving birth.

:rofl:



millward329 said:


> Congrats Samara....good to have another boy.
> 
> Feeling a little brighter today ladies....those hormones can be kinda reckless. Thinking of heading out for a swim and soak in hydro pool.....never know it could be my last chance in a while!

did you go?



abstersmum said:


> Could have a sweep on the 18th still thinking about it, the sperm thing my mw told me last week is the best way to start labour I will have to be desperate but I still have 1 week left at work so not trying anything till next Friday lol

:sick: cant believe it, i bet it was a man that first suggested that! Makes you wonder how they think these things up :winkwink:



pinkie77 said:


> LittleMrs, my little boy was 13 days late so I think you might have a bit of a fight on your hands for most overdue baby :haha: Although it's really not a title I want!
> 
> Sar, I'm supposed to ring up and book a sweep on monday but undecided if I want to start down that route. Still hoping for my homebirth atm!

hope you get your homebirth :hugs:



millward329 said:


> Does a sweep hurt? Not sure I want the MW sticking two fingers inside my cervix if it's still closed.....nothing been that way in a while!

lol same here


----------



## smiffy85

Just saying hello girls and thanks for all the messages of support and congrats! Posted some pics on facebook and have changed my avatar for you to see.

Birth was traumatic but worth every minute!

Got grandparents here now so need to go but just wanted to say hello and thinking of you all!

Congrats Fraggles!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats Leanne - can't believe how much hair he has. he already has a style! Congrats, he's lovely. 

Pinkie - 13 days?! If I'm looking at 13 days then I quit now. Lol

I think I had a contraction - just one, isolated, totally by itself about and hr and a half ago but still....having just one is progress from nothing at all. But I'm not totally sure that's what it was - just felt like a lot of pressure near the bottom which built up over the space of about a minute and then faded. I thought it sounded like what you ladies had described before - what do you think? Did I have my first ever contraction? Not that I think it was the start of something even if it was one because I know some of you were having them irregularly for days/weeks before actual labour. I'd still be excited if I'd had one.


----------



## abstersmum

It's been so long I can't remember what they feel like hope it means things are starting for you


----------



## smiffy85

Hey Tracy - I came back on cos Toby is asleep and Jack is watching over him and the visitors we had have now left. 

Sounds like it to me hun. Pressure is one way of describing it and like period pains too. My contractions were all like that in the bottom of my bump, in my pelvis and round the bottom of my back. Big tip from me when your contracting is get your birth partner to massage that bit at the bottom of your back throughout the contraction. The midwife showed Jack how to do it and that combined with the gas and air really helped me out.

I plan on writing a birth story soon but think if I wrote it now I'd not remember everything. Still processing all that happened in such a short space of time. 

xxx


----------



## LittleMrs

Ooh, how exciting. I have period pains all the time but no regular pattern to them. They have been a bit worse today -stopped now though. Just had Mexican food for tea, I made chimichangas. Good but not very spicy. well, spicy but not really spicy enough for the purpose. I'll have a bounce on the ball when my tea has settled. And some raspberry leaf tea. I'm ok with going over, I'm still comfortable enough, but that doesn't mean I'm going to stop trying.


----------



## millward329

Thanks Sar, yes I did go and floating in the warm water was bliss with such a big heavy bump. Did quite a lot of bouncing and breast stroke legs as thought it might help him move further into position. Not sure it will have any effect but was relaxing. Told the young life guard I was due to give birth next week in case I needed him (should have seen the look on his face!)

Lovely pics of Toby on FB Leanne....he's adorable. Congrats again. So who's next..JoJo?


----------



## jojo-m

I just had a curry but it wasn't very spicy either. I didn't STD yesterday as planned so that's on the menu after my dinner has settled! 

Cramps are good Tracy sounds like a bit of early labour action to me, hope proper labour not far off for you! You go girl ;-) x


----------



## jojo-m

I wish susie, sounds like Tracy finally going to get her turn next x


----------



## millward329

Just doing some checking and can see Rocksy2185 had her baby girl Jamie-Rose on 1/1/11. She arrived at 10.53am weighing 7lb 7 Oz, she was due on 4th


----------



## naomicourt

I'm fine thanks Sarah. Don't have much time to come on here anymore. :( Such hard work having the two to look after. 

I think Bryce is going through a growth spurt as he has been wanting to feed all day!!


I am the same Jade, just cant stop eating!! The weird thing is that I am still losing weight! Breast feeding is the best diet ever. lol :haha:


----------



## millward329

Yay for BF Naomi....hoping I can and that it helps with the weight loss


----------



## LittleMrs

Ooh, Sarah will be jealous that someone got the birth date her LO was supposed to get (I am right about that one, aren't I? I distinctly remember someone saying their LO was supposed to have that date and it was pretty cool). 

Jojo- I wish but I think I've got a while to go yet. Thinking I might try and hold out for 11th at 11:01 coz 11:01 on 11/01/11 would just be awesome. Not that I've thought about it much. Lol. 

I think next will be jojo and rachel. I don't mind waiting, I'm not having any problems so it seems fair that people who aren't having such an easy ride go first.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Evening all... 

Can't seem to get OH off of Gran Turismo tonight to try any eviction procedures ;) although last night we did have a spicy curry. (He reckons he's not playing once the baby is here - yeah right!!)

Whats STD jojo? Is that a typo or something I haven't tried?...:haha::haha:


----------



## blessed

Much agreed on the breastfeeding! I haven't weighed myself yet... (scared to check!) but I wouldn't be surprised if I'm really close to my goal weight!


----------



## Mom 2B

i wish and hope that Bfing will be taht way for me this time. It didn't work with my daughter. I BF'ed for 14 months and was still 20lbs heavier than pre pregnancy.

Glad it seems to be working for all you ladies


----------



## LittleMrs

Is it just me or is it getting a lot slower on here now so many jjs are mummies? Of course, it could be my phone playing silly beggars again.


----------



## abstersmum

no i thought the same thing im going to be left on my own in here i just know im going to be late


----------



## Mom 2B

I was thinking that a little while ago that there are a lot of babies listed...but then |I counted how many January mommy to be's there are and got to 50 and quit counting. There are a TON of us due in Jan. So althou it seems like there are lots of babies alreadyl.........there are a lot more to come.....LOL


----------



## LittleMrs

I'll still be around- I'm a total addict, I must check the page 40 times a day. Even allowing for a 75% decrease in activity due to lack of time once the baby is born, that's still 10 checks day. I'm such a loser- not sure what's worse: the ridiculous level of forum addiction or the statistical analysis of my Internet usage! Shame i don't have the genius-level intelligence to go with the geekiness, because that'd be sweet!


----------



## LittleMrs

According to my midwife, December and January are always boom months, every year without fail. It seems that everyone celebrates the return of spring in the same way! Lol. Shame, coz I've just realised that even cooler than the birthday of 11/1/11 would be 11/11/11 and even though it feels like the baby may never get here, I'm Pretty certain she's not hanging around till November.


----------



## iprettii

hey ladies.

I am happy to announce that my husband is now home (in Atlanta) some of you know that him and I are back and forth between New York City and Atlanta. But since I've been pregnant he's been in NY working to pay the bills (since I have been unable to work much this year) and I've been in Atlanta pretty much alone (well I have my parents, older sister and 11 yr old nephew) but at my apartment I'm alone. 

Anyway I am so blessed that I didn't give birth while he was in NY, he has arrived yesterday (Friday) and now I am more than eager to get this pregnancy over with.

Tonight we went out to eat and there was a 2 month old baby boy at the table next too us and I watched my husband look at the baby and the look in his eyes made me want to cry because I can see that he is ALSO eager to meet his little girl.

Today before we went out to eat we BD and we also did some walking (not much) yesterday and a little today.. I'm hoping that any day now my little girl makes her debut.


----------



## Mom 2B

LittleMrs said:


> I'll still be around- I'm a total addict, I must check the page 40 times a day. Even allowing for a 75% decrease in activity due to lack of time once the baby is born, that's still 10 checks day. I'm such a loser- not sure what's worse: the ridiculous level of forum addiction or the statistical analysis of my Internet usage! Shame i don't have the genius-level intelligence to go with the geekiness, because that'd be sweet!

Im a total addict to. Checking around 15-20 times a day but dont always have a chnce to post a reply. LOL 

Glad your hubby is home with you now. Hope baby comes soon for you. Will he have to go back soon or is he home for good now?


----------



## iprettii

Mom 2B said:


> Glad your hubby is home with you now. Hope baby comes soon for you. Will he have to go back soon or is he home for good now?

I'm not sure if this was directed to me.. but i'll answer anyway lol.

he'll have to leave again, but plans to come back every 2 wks. From Mid January till Mid April is high working season for him and he'll need to be at work in NY to pay the bills. I'm a flight attendant so he gets to travel free with my airline so every 2 wks isn't a big deal. Once baby is atleast 3 months I'll take her to NY for a little while so she can meet his side of the family.

We're planning on the both of us staying in NY for good because this back and forth stuff isn't healthy.


----------



## Mom 2B

I know I asked about this in one of the January mummies threads but not sure which one so Im adding the link to my question about circumsizing baby boy here. Please add your comments ladies

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/504561-circumcision.html#post8556276


----------



## jojo-m

beccybobeccy said:


> Evening all...
> 
> Can't seem to get OH off of Gran Turismo tonight to try any eviction procedures ;) although last night we did have a spicy curry. (He reckons he's not playing once the baby is here - yeah right!!)
> 
> Whats STD jojo? Is that a typo or something I haven't tried?...:haha::haha:

Ha ha predictive text got me! I would hope not to get STD off the husband! I'm quitting sex now after my curry and sex didn't work last night I just been tossing and turning worse than usual! 

Sure I'll still be in here to keep you company Tracy am always checkingit too even though it's quieter now! X


----------



## LittleMrs

Morning all. Firstly, laura, circumcision isn't widely practised in the uk except if there is a medical need. It probably seems a bit weird to all you Americans/Canadians because I know it's quite common on the other side of the Atlantic, but to me (unless it's for religious purposes) it seems a little like mutilation. I'd not be happy if someone chopped off a part of me just after birth. I do understand that apparently it can have some health benefits, especially for cleaning young boys. What do drs reccommend? 

Next, I think I'm getting the start of something. I feel like absolute crap: really churny in
my bowels and even a little sick. I've also had backache and period pains all
night too. I'm taking OH to work as normal because, even if it is the start of something, it's not moving very quickly at the moment and we can't really afford a day's wages if it's nothing. What do you ladies think? Could it be the beginning or am I just going through another layer of preparation for the big day? Xx


----------



## jojo-m

thats how my labour started off with corey! woke up with cramps and diarrhoea, literally the contractions started straight afterwards then I contracted all day until about 5-6pm when hubby came home and I needed to go hospital. I'd say your showing all the right signs and you can always ring your oh home if need be! yay come on baby! x


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> Ooh, Sarah will be jealous that someone got the birth date her LO was supposed to get (I am right about that one, aren't I? I distinctly remember someone saying their LO was supposed to have that date and it was pretty cool).
> 
> Jojo- I wish but I think I've got a while to go yet. Thinking I might try and hold out for 11th at 11:01 coz 11:01 on 11/01/11 would just be awesome. Not that I've thought about it much. Lol.
> 
> I think next will be jojo and rachel. I don't mind waiting, I'm not having any problems so it seems fair that people who aren't having such an easy ride go first.

yeah it was me! :thumbup: But strangely im over it :dohh: would of been nice though, good luck for labour soon:hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

Ooooh Tracy - fingers crossed, it sounds definately like a step in the right direction. I agree with Jo, take OH to work as normal and if you get more intense pains later you can always get him back home.

Laura - I'm with Tracy it's not something normally practiced here in the Uk and unless there is a medical or religious reason it's not something I agree with. 

How are all the jellybeans and their mummies this morning? We were off to get my Christmas present from Luke today but ive woke up in excruciating pain in my groin and pubic bone (feels like someone trying to break it open) and I can hardly walk with it so I think I'm resigned to the bed and sofa today. Shame really as I so wanted to get out of the house today for fresh air and a walk to get things moving along with baby


----------



## smiffy85

Yay Tracy that sounds like something is going on! Can't wait to hear your updates and don't worry i'm addicted too lol!

Typing with 1 hand lol cos toby is asleep on my lap! He seems to like it there so i'm ok with it. Learning how to do things 1 handed is all part of becoming a mummy i suppose. We have left daddy in bed cos Toby was wide awake after his 7am feed but since i sat down h just dropped off and i was hoping for a little bit of interaction lol. 

W e haven't ha a bad night cryin wise - its almost like Toby doesn't really know how to really scream yet so i'm still waiting to hear that lol. We topped and tailed him before bd last night and he wasn't too impressed. He hasn't really cried much at all since we got home so to hear him cry properly for the 1st time whilst washing him upset me a bit. Ihad a little cry on jack but think it was hormones too cos I was still weepy when i went to bed. Jack stayed downstairs with toby so i could get a few hours sleep on my own cos I had fed him. So I was asleep bout 10ish then they came up at midnight. Tried a feed bt he wasn't bothered. He went to sleep on me then so put him down and he was a bit windy and grisly till 3am when he finally accepted a feed. Finally!!! Nipples are a bit sore from all the trying lol. Then puthim back down about half 4 and he slept till just before 7am. He's fed again for about half hour then like i said we have come down and he's gone back off! Sleepy little sausage!

How is everyone doing today? My parents are coming round later and bringing food and we might venture out to mothercare with the little fella cos all his clothes are massive so could do with some small baby vests and baby gros at least.

O and think my milk has come in cos he seems to feed easier now and is gulping a lot more!!

Well theres my update lol!

xxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

Glad to hear ur over the birth date, Sarah - was just joking, you got your gorgeous son so I knew you didn't really mind the date. Lol

Jojo and Rachel- thanks for the encouragement. I've had a few tightenings but they're not regular or painful at all. Just having my third now but that's about 25 mins from the last and the first two were 6 mins apart. But as you say, right direction. 

Rachel- are you sure that the pain you're getting isn't the baby getting going anyway? I hope it's not long for you now, you've suffered enough.


----------



## LittleMrs

Sounds like all is going well, leanne. Glad for you. If your NCT classes were like mine then it appears you have luckily received the 'sleepy baby' model. Congrats. I'm preparing for 'unhappy baby' or 'sickly baby' and seeing everything else as a bonus.


----------



## smiffy85

Lol yeah I remember that one. With the 24 hours and counting all the boxes! I have a combo of sleepy and sicky I think cos he keeps coughing a little bit up. And maybe a windy baby too. He hasn't had a dirty nappy since middle of last night so am thinking he may be a bit constipated too. He being a bit grisly now and trumping onnhis daddy lol.

I really hope your crampings get more significant hun in the best possible way I can wish labour pains on you lol!

xxxx


----------



## Jolene

Laura,over here circumcision is also practiced for religious reasons or medical reasons but mostly I've had friends circumcise their sons because the dads are.

Tracey, It sounds like the start to me. Sending labor dust your way :dust:

Rachael, I don't think you have very long to go either :dust:

Jojo, STD :rofl:

Ipretti, yay for hubby being home! come on little bean :baby:

Mackenzie is such an angel. She only wakes up twice in the night now to be fed :cloud9: I hope it stays that way!


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy - me and Luke have just had a chat about it and he has decided that as labour looks imminent we aren't going anywhere today and he has told me to take it easy. He is phoning his mum in France in an hour to tell her to have a bag ready (she is getting 1st available flight over once we are in labour) and he is going to ring his brother as he is our 1st call for looking after Phoebe just to warn him that we have signs etc....

This is going to sound so stupid as I have already given birth but I don't know what early labour feels like as I was induced with Phoebe so labour was forced on me it wasn't a natural start. Can someone who has already had a baby give me some pointers as to what I should be looking for. Bump is regularly going very tight and it starts low down in bump spreads upwards and across and into my back as well. On a few of them my 'bits' have gone tight and sore and then relaxed and a few waves that I've been getting have made me take a deep breath and stop what I am doing. despite thinking that all my plug had gone the other week I have lost loads more this morning and because of 'CM' I'm having to wear a pad and it feels wet. When I'm led down it feels like something trickling down my bum cheeks.


----------



## jojo-m

Woo hoo rachael and Tracy I think we gonna have some baby action soon. Now that's ok but it's definately my turn next lol! 

Jolene and Leanne good to hear your babies are doing so well, especially you jolene. Only 2 night feeds? Looks like you got my baby! I put an order in for one of those ;-) x


----------



## LittleMrs

Rachel, that doesn't sound like EARLY labour, from what we were told in classes. They told us once contractions were getting strong enough that you couldn't talk through them then you're in established labour.


----------



## Disneydancr

mum2be2011 said:


> Tracy - me and Luke have just had a chat about it and he has decided that as labour looks imminent we aren't going anywhere today and he has told me to take it easy. He is phoning his mum in France in an hour to tell her to have a bag ready (she is getting 1st available flight over once we are in labour) and he is going to ring his brother as he is our 1st call for looking after Phoebe just to warn him that we have signs etc....
> 
> This is going to sound so stupid as I have already given birth but I don't know what early labour feels like as I was induced with Phoebe so labour was forced on me it wasn't a natural start. Can someone who has already had a baby give me some pointers as to what I should be looking for. Bump is regularly going very tight and it starts low down in bump spreads upwards and across and into my back as well. On a few of them my 'bits' have gone tight and sore and then relaxed and a few waves that I've been getting have made me take a deep breath and stop what I am doing. despite thinking that all my plug had gone the other week I have lost loads more this morning and because of 'CM' I'm having to wear a pad and it feels wet. When I'm led down it feels like something trickling down my bum cheeks.

sounds like your waters might have gone... please go to the hospital to have it checked. Sounds exactly like labor. If you've stayed hydrated, sounds like you might be already in active labor. Keep us updated!


----------



## jms895

millward329 said:


> Does a sweep hurt? Not sure I want the MW sticking two fingers inside my cervix if it's still closed.....nothing been that way in a while!

Yes! it does hurt but nothing major xx


----------



## jms895

smiffy85 said:


> Just saying hello girls and thanks for all the messages of support and congrats! Posted some pics on facebook and have changed my avatar for you to see.
> 
> Birth was traumatic but worth every minute!
> 
> Got grandparents here now so need to go but just wanted to say hello and thinking of you all!
> 
> Congrats Fraggles!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congrats again chuck! xx



LittleMrs said:


> Congrats Leanne - can't believe how much hair he has. he already has a style! Congrats, he's lovely.
> 
> Pinkie - 13 days?! If I'm looking at 13 days then I quit now. Lol
> 
> I think I had a contraction - just one, isolated, totally by itself about and hr and a half ago but still....having just one is progress from nothing at all. But I'm not totally sure that's what it was - just felt like a lot of pressure near the bottom which built up over the space of about a minute and then faded. I thought it sounded like what you ladies had described before - what do you think? Did I have my first ever contraction? Not that I think it was the start of something even if it was one because I know some of you were having them irregularly for days/weeks before actual labour. I'd still be excited if I'd had one.

:wohoo: hun hope this is the start of something for you xx



millward329 said:


> Just doing some checking and can see Rocksy2185 had her baby girl Jamie-Rose on 1/1/11. She arrived at 10.53am weighing 7lb 7 Oz, she was due on 4th


Congrats! :)



naomicourt said:


> I'm fine thanks Sarah. Don't have much time to come on here anymore. :( Such hard work having the two to look after.
> 
> I think Bryce is going through a growth spurt as he has been wanting to feed all day!!
> 
> 
> I am the same Jade, just cant stop eating!! The weird thing is that I am still losing weight! Breast feeding is the best diet ever. lol :haha:

Yay me too! Am losing 1 pound a day and still chomping through Xmas choc and cheese like no ones business :haha:

One stone away from pre preg weight and i know that will be off in a month ish :)



LittleMrs said:


> I'll still be around- I'm a total addict, I must check the page 40 times a day. Even allowing for a 75% decrease in activity due to lack of time once the baby is born, that's still 10 checks day. I'm such a loser- not sure what's worse: the ridiculous level of forum addiction or the statistical analysis of my Internet usage! Shame i don't have the genius-level intelligence to go with the geekiness, because that'd be sweet!


Your an addict! I dont post much :haha:



Mom 2B said:


> I know I asked about this in one of the January mummies threads but not sure which one so Im adding the link to my question about circumsizing baby boy here. Please add your comments ladies
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/504561-circumcision.html#post8556276

I am not a fan and dont agree but wouldnt force my opinions onj anyone else, these threads tend to get heated on here! xx



jojo-m said:


> thats how my labour started off with corey! woke up with cramps and diarrhoea, literally the contractions started straight afterwards then I contracted all day until about 5-6pm when hubby came home and I needed to go hospital. I'd say your showing all the right signs and you can always ring your oh home if need be! yay come on baby! x


Me too mega clear outs galore! 



mum2be2011 said:


> Tracy - me and Luke have just had a chat about it and he has decided that as labour looks imminent we aren't going anywhere today and he has told me to take it easy. He is phoning his mum in France in an hour to tell her to have a bag ready (she is getting 1st available flight over once we are in labour) and he is going to ring his brother as he is our 1st call for looking after Phoebe just to warn him that we have signs etc....
> 
> This is going to sound so stupid as I have already given birth but I don't know what early labour feels like as I was induced with Phoebe so labour was forced on me it wasn't a natural start. Can someone who has already had a baby give me some pointers as to what I should be looking for. Bump is regularly going very tight and it starts low down in bump spreads upwards and across and into my back as well. On a few of them my 'bits' have gone tight and sore and then relaxed and a few waves that I've been getting have made me take a deep breath and stop what I am doing. despite thinking that all my plug had gone the other week I have lost loads more this morning and because of 'CM' I'm having to wear a pad and it feels wet. When I'm led down it feels like something trickling down my bum cheeks.


I would explain it as definate WAVE and build up and slow down. Lasts between 30-60 seconds and sometimes felt in your back. Definately feels exactly like your cervix is being pulled and stretched, not too painful at first - hurts but copeable. It gets stronger over time. Not like a braxton hick which is like a period pain, this is more a wave of stretching and tightening. if you know what i mean :) xx Good luck my friend xx


----------



## LittleMrs

Anyone heard any more from rachel? I've just woken up after my nap- more period pains when I get up and move around but I'm too tired for much of that at the moment. Shortly, maybe, but I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open.


----------



## MrsPhez

Thought I'd pop my head in. I'm now 6 days overdue. Sweep booked for tomorrow. A few period pains but nothing more.......yet. Hoping to avoid induction which would be next Saturday if the sweep doesn't work.
All the best JJs.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi all im back home. Thanks Jo for updating for me, i'll write a birth story soon as I can.

Jacob is doing well and feeds like a trooper. Im on strict rest as the anesthetist was concerned about spinal fluid leak but its looking ok at the moment.

The section went well took some pushing to get him out as he was high up into the ribs the team who delivered him were amazing. Im feeling fine and totally in love. Just need this headache to go. He loves sleeping in the day and waking at night :haha:


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> Glad to hear ur over the birth date, Sarah - was just joking, you got your gorgeous son so I knew you didn't really mind the date. Lol
> 
> Jojo and Rachel- thanks for the encouragement. I've had a few tightenings but they're not regular or painful at all. Just having my third now but that's about 25 mins from the last and the first two were 6 mins apart. But as you say, right direction.
> 
> Rachel- are you sure that the pain you're getting isn't the baby getting going anyway? I hope it's not long for you now, you've suffered enough.

i thought id be jealous, i know you were just joking :hugs: hope you get into labour soon x



mum2be2011 said:


> Tracy - me and Luke have just had a chat about it and he has decided that as labour looks imminent we aren't going anywhere today and he has told me to take it easy. He is phoning his mum in France in an hour to tell her to have a bag ready (she is getting 1st available flight over once we are in labour) and he is going to ring his brother as he is our 1st call for looking after Phoebe just to warn him that we have signs etc....
> 
> This is going to sound so stupid as I have already given birth but I don't know what early labour feels like as I was induced with Phoebe so labour was forced on me it wasn't a natural start. Can someone who has already had a baby give me some pointers as to what I should be looking for. Bump is regularly going very tight and it starts low down in bump spreads upwards and across and into my back as well. On a few of them my 'bits' have gone tight and sore and then relaxed and a few waves that I've been getting have made me take a deep breath and stop what I am doing. despite thinking that all my plug had gone the other week I have lost loads more this morning and because of 'CM' I'm having to wear a pad and it feels wet. When I'm led down it feels like something trickling down my bum cheeks.

so exciting! 



jojo-m said:


> Woo hoo rachael and Tracy I think we gonna have some baby action soon. Now that's ok but it's definately my turn next lol!
> 
> Jolene and Leanne good to hear your babies are doing so well, especially you jolene. Only 2 night feeds? Looks like you got my baby! I put an order in for one of those ;-) x

aww jojo itll be your turn soon x



MrsPhez said:


> Thought I'd pop my head in. I'm now 6 days overdue. Sweep booked for tomorrow. A few period pains but nothing more.......yet. Hoping to avoid induction which would be next Saturday if the sweep doesn't work.
> All the best JJs.

good luck, please update on the jj mummies thread when you have your baby


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> Hi all im back home. Thanks Jo for updating for me, i'll write a birth story soon as I can.
> 
> Jacob is doing well and feeds like a trooper. Im on strict rest as the anesthetist was concerned about spinal fluid leak but its looking ok at the moment.
> 
> The section went well took some pushing to get him out as he was high up into the ribs the team who delivered him were amazing. Im feeling fine and totally in love. Just need this headache to go. He loves sleeping in the day and waking at night :haha:

hey good to see you back, congrats, can u let me know details of birth so i can update other thread, is your headache the epidural headache? ive heard they are awful hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Fraggles

They thought it may be spinal headache so having fluids and meds and if its not gone in 3 days I have to be rechecked in case they need to do a blood patch into my spine but its eased today. My BP wen a bit weird, dropped off to low levels in surgery but then went highseems fine now though.

Jacob was born 6th Jan 11.02am weight 7lbs 9oz (no middle name chosen yet)


----------



## millward329

Seems all is well this morning ladies...sounds promising for you Rachael and Tracy. Will defo be back on to check later. All the best if it is labour x

Jolene...I'll have one like yours please!

One week to go for me and Beccy, here's hoping...


----------



## LittleMrs

Yeah, seemed promising but then I had a nap and symptoms are gone again. Oh well, at least I'm getting them at all, which must mean that I'm getting closer.


----------



## Mom 2B

Morning everyone (or atleast its morning here...lol) Glad everyone sounds well today. 
Thanks for all your comments on my circumsizing debate. So far luckily it has not gotten too heated. I was expecting it because I have heard its not that common in places other than US and Canada. but really appreciate your comments. Oh and I are still talking about it and have not made a final decision.

In other news......IM FULL TERM TODAY!!!!! And quite ready for baby to come at any time now. But if he doesn't want to come early I will wait the whole 16 days I have left til my section. Im getting so excited now and just cant wait to be a mom of 2 and see how different my son will be compared to my little girl.


----------



## sar35

Mom 2B said:


> Morning everyone (or atleast its morning here...lol) Glad everyone sounds well today.
> Thanks for all your comments on my circumsizing debate. So far luckily it has not gotten too heated. I was expecting it because I have heard its not that common in places other than US and Canada. but really appreciate your comments. Oh and I are still talking about it and have not made a final decision.
> 
> In other news......IM FULL TERM TODAY!!!!! And quite ready for baby to come at any time now. But if he doesn't want to come early I will wait the whole 16 days I have left til my section. Im getting so excited now and just cant wait to be a mom of 2 and see how different my son will be compared to my little girl.

:happydance:


----------



## PinkEmily

Baby Oliver was born on 4th Jan :cloud9:


----------



## sar35

PinkEmily said:


> Baby Oliver was born on 4th Jan :cloud9:

Congrats, I have added you to the mummies thread in my sig, there are a few for that date.

I have to say im loving all the names you have chosen for your LO's


----------



## LittleMrs

Ooh, another boy. Slowly but surely? 14 boys.


----------



## beccybobeccy

afternoon folks... nice and chatty today. whilst I don't post much I do keep up with the thread via the email updates. 

Went to see the new Disney film Tangled this morning (about Rapunzel) in 3D... we had free tickets (I do love a bargain!) which was REALLY good actually. It really worked in 3d too.

Then we went out for pub lunch on Bristol's harbourside. Falcon must have dropped some more because I was able to eat the whole meal and pudding (which I haven't been able to do since about week 30-odd!) and I reckon I could have eaten another portion of apple pie! What a porker!!

Hoping there are some babies imminent. It certainly sounds like something is going down for Rachel and Tracy...

Susie - 1 week - 7 DAYS - to go til due date!! Can't quite believe it! 
I have been having quite a bit more tightenings/braxton's (or Toni's as my OH calls them) but no sign of anything resembling a plug or even an increase in anything, you know, down there!

Oh well... still got lots of cooking and things to do yet so don't mind too much if we hold off a bit longer. Although on saying that last night there was so little on TV I did think... I'm bored, if only labour would start... lol


----------



## Fraggles

Congrats to all the babies who arrived while I was off having my little one..... Loving all the arrivals its so exciting.

Ive popped this pic ona few threads but here's Jacob

https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff468/Fraggles10/002.jpg


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> Congrats to all the babies who arrived while I was off having my little one..... Loving all the arrivals its so exciting.
> 
> Ive popped this pic ona few threads but here's Jacob
> 
> https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff468/Fraggles10/002.jpg

Fraggles that is one cute baby :cloud9:


----------



## jojo-m

Fraggles he's gorgeous!! He looks so alert too! Think I should request a section Corey came out looking like he'd done 10 rounds in a boxing ring he was swollen and bruised on his eyes and cheeks! 

Ooh I forgot who is full term today but you both know who you are so yay congrats! Hoping for more labour news soon! X


----------



## jms895

Mom 2B said:


> Morning everyone (or atleast its morning here...lol) Glad everyone sounds well today.
> Thanks for all your comments on my circumsizing debate. So far luckily it has not gotten too heated. I was expecting it because I have heard its not that common in places other than US and Canada. but really appreciate your comments. Oh and I are still talking about it and have not made a final decision.
> 
> In other news......IM FULL TERM TODAY!!!!! And quite ready for baby to come at any time now. But if he doesn't want to come early I will wait the whole 16 days I have left til my section. Im getting so excited now and just cant wait to be a mom of 2 and see how different my son will be compared to my little girl.

Yay full term :)



PinkEmily said:


> Baby Oliver was born on 4th Jan :cloud9:

Congratulations!



Fraggles said:


> Congrats to all the babies who arrived while I was off having my little one..... Loving all the arrivals its so exciting.
> 
> Ive popped this pic ona few threads but here's Jacob
> 
> https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff468/Fraggles10/002.jpg


aww wow how gorgeous! And so much hair :)



jojo-m said:


> Fraggles he's gorgeous!! He looks so alert too! Think I should request a section Corey came out looking like he'd done 10 rounds in a boxing ring he was swollen and bruised on his eyes and cheeks!
> 
> Ooh I forgot who is full term today but you both know who you are so yay congrats! Hoping for more labour news soon! X

Thought you would have popped by now Jo!


----------



## jojo-m

Me too jade. Kind of lost all hope now! Stopped thinking today is the day or even this week lol x


----------



## jms895

Might be your due date :)


----------



## Neko

*sniff* Everybody's baby has hair but mine.


----------



## LittleMrs

Neko- your baby will probably have the most luscious hair of all when it comes in. 

I've broken it. This morning was a fluke- I had a nap to prepare myself and now all symptoms are gone. Same as you beccy, I've had loads of tightenings and cramps but no increase in cm and no plug. Oh well. Every day is closer (can't get further away - lol). I'm thinking maybe it'll happen thursday when I have my sweep. If not then they'll induce me the weds after and, although that's close to my birthday it's not that far away really, 10 days I think.


----------



## jms895

I think the sweep will do it hun!


----------



## lauren-kate

Haven't been online for a few days, but I'm still here. Hope everyone is doing ok. There seem to be a lot of babies now :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Ew. Had a rather large blob of CM when went to toilet (am 100% was not plug) and now having some cramps- this is going to go on for days or weeks- I can tell. Longest lead-up to labour ever! Will feel better in the morning. Crampier or not, I'll be better able to deal with it in the morning. X


----------



## Mom 2B

I've been having contractions for 2 hours now. Not regular at all. Anywhere from 2-11 minutes apart but they do kinda hurt. I dont like it! Hope they get regular or go away while I eat dinner. If not im taking a bath and see where things go from there.

And no spotting or plug here either. But have noticed more discharge in the last week.


----------



## LittleMrs

Laura, are you considering jumping the queue? Tut tut. MrsPhez is well overdue now.


----------



## sar35

sounds like there could be some more babies soon..... we need another roll call soon as its gone mighty quiet in here! who havent we seen in here for a while?


----------



## Mom 2B

honest i was not and am not planning to jump the queue....but if this baby has a different plan than i appologize for him. Still not regular but still having them. Going to try a bath in a little while.


----------



## Mom 2B

Took a nice hot bath and since getting out the contractions have been 10-11 minutes apart. and a little bit stronger. Still not sure what to think. How long can BH last for? Its been 5 hours now. Im debating on calling the hospital.


----------



## jojo-m

If they closer and stronger perhaps you should call them! Exciting hope this is it for you! X


----------



## LittleMrs

Lol, laura, I don't mind if you/baby queue jump- just kidding around with you. I agree with jo, once they are regular you should def call hospital. Sounds like the real thing to me. Good luck. 

Sarah, roll call probably a good idea. Does anyone know who rachel's contact was? I'm fairly sure she must have had her LO today (yesterday, I guess, looking at the time) coz she seemed to be leaking waters and having contractions. There doesn't appear to be anything on facebook.


----------



## jojo-m

How come your up tracy? 

I've got tummy ache and feel sick, Paul getting fed up of me rolling around so trying to stay still and post on here to take my mind off it! Just been to loo too. Coreys labour started like this but not this time :-(

How's your cramps going? X


----------



## Mom 2B

Well its now been 5.5 hours. Had a bath ad glass of water. Still having them every 4-8 minutes. I called hospital and they dont think its labour but i can go in and get checked anytime. I just dont wanna wait to long because im having a repeat c-section. Why be in pain if i dont have to right? LOL also if i wait to long and im 8cm when i get there they will try to make me deliver vaginally and i dont want that. We dont get epi's for vaginal so id rather stick to the section.
Im going to go lay on the couch for a while and see how that does but it seems the more active i am the more painful they are....and i always thought BH dont get stronger...especially wen your moving around. I dunno, im clueless with BH cuz i never had them with my daughter.
Anyways will update if something happens or before i go to bed.


----------



## blessed

Ooo Mom2B! I hope this is it for ya! :)


----------



## hodbert

gl Laura hope this is it!


----------



## Mom 2B

Well I'm headed home. I'm not dialated at all but now 50% effaced instead of 25. These pains are soooooo much worse since being checked twice. Dr gave me script for Tylenol 3's. And hope they help me sleep. Nurse said she thinks I'll be back tomorrow. I just hope pain eases off so I can sleep cuz it's like 130am now and I feel like I'm dying


----------



## jms895

Hugs laura xx
hope rachael is ok too


----------



## jojo-m

Hope you get some sleep Laura xx


----------



## sar35

good luck all x


----------



## pinkie77

Morning all, I'm still here! And it's my birthday today too :happydance:

Oh, I finally sorted my Facebook so if anyone wants to add me my email addy is [email protected] - easier than trying to find me by name as there are 1,000's of me lol


----------



## Mom 2B

Well its now 4AM. I have been having BH for 11.5 hours. Since leaving the hospital they have been 2-4 minutes apart. THIS SUCKS!!!!!!! No sleep for me I guess. Tylenol 3's didn't do much. Some of the BH are not as painful but they are still strong enough to keep me awake and cringing and deep breathing. I still can not believe this is not real labour. its crazy and i want to cry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo-m

Mom 2B said:


> Well its now 4AM. I have been having BH for 11.5 hours. Since leaving the hospital they have been 2-4 minutes apart. THIS SUCKS!!!!!!! No sleep for me I guess. Tylenol 3's didn't do much. Some of the BH are not as painful but they are still strong enough to keep me awake and cringing and deep breathing. I still can not believe this is not real labour. its crazy and i want to cry!!!!!!!!!

I find it hard to believe they are BH Hun, if they still coming in a few hours I'd go back in! Big hugs x


----------



## Mom 2B

thats what i was thinking. they hurt so much they cant be false labour and they are so close together too. but because after 8 hours i had not dialated the dr said its not real labour. If im still having them when OH gets up for work (8am) im giong back to the hospital and going to demand they do the section. Seriously I just want to sleep. have a baby...dont have a baby.....either way i just want sleep!!!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

Morning all. Sorry you're having a crap time of it Laura- I really did think it was the real thing for you. You think they'd at least hook you up to that machine that monitors contractions to make absolutely sure. Hope you get some sleep soon. 

Jo- I'm always awake in the middle of the night. My routine is something along the lines of: sleep at about midnight after trying for 2 hrs, awake at 1:15 to go to the toilet then awake until 3 or 4 then sleep an hr and a half, awake an hr and a half then sleep till about 10. OH must be loving it, he requires almost as much sleep as a baby and sleeps straight through from about half 10 until I get up in the morning so now he gets nearly 12 hrs. And still manages to whine about being tired. I think there's something wrong with him but apparently not. 
Going to try to walk somewhere today. Not sure where yet. Might start with a small food shop then maybe a garden centre this afternoon. OH has got a friend coming around at lunch today (it's his days off today and tomorrow) because I said I didn't think that 10pm
was an appropriate time to come around and visit- I mean, seriously, who thinks that 10pm is an ok time to go around to someones house for a social visit? I'm not being insane, right? 
4 days, still being beaten by pinkie and mrsphez.


----------



## Disneydancr

anyone heard from JaymeeBee? I'm guessing she's had her LO right???? She hasn't been on since the 5th and she seemed to think she was in labor.


----------



## millward329

Morning all,

Sorry to hear you're in pain Laura and hope you get some resolution soon. 

Wondering how Rachael is doing....sure she may be having or have had that baby x 

Happy B'day Pinkie, any signs of LO yet? 

Have a good day Tracy...I think a nap could be squeezed in there somewhere!

Can I just say I know I'm not due till Sunday but I really want to meet my baby now (oh and not be pregnant anymore)


----------



## jms895

Happy Birthday Pinkie!


----------



## pinkie77

Hope you manage some sleep soon Laura x x

Nope, nothing doing Susie :( this baby has her sibling's timekeeping by the looks of it! Thanks for the birthday wishes x x and Jade too x x

Well, been to asda and nearly had a meltdown cos they've moved everything over the weekend. My shop that should've taken ten mins (just for bday cake, lunchbox stuff and fridge stuff) took nearly an hour :growlmad: And then got sworn at going back to the car! My dad took me in his car, he's disabled with a blue badge so parked in a disabled space (fair enough?). He decided he needed to go to the loo as we finished so I went back to the car ahead and some old biddy decided to start effing and blinding at me that 'pregnancy wasn't a disablility' etc - then dad turned up (on his crutches) and let rip! Go dad! But I'm done with shopping til this baby's been evicted now, I'll send the kids to the corner shop if necessary.


----------



## jms895

I am going food shopping today, my SECOND outing since Alexander was born I cant wait to get out the house :)


----------



## LittleMrs

Happy birthday, pinkie. Shoulda just pointed to the blue badge and asked when they became a certified dr. What a prat. There's always one, isn't there?


----------



## pinkie77

Have fun Jade! I must admit, I always enjoyed going out with a tiny baby - as long as I had plenty of time to chat to every old dear that wanted to coo over the baby!

LittleMrs, I could see my dad coming and wanted to see old biddy's face when he got there (evil me lol). Plus unfortunately there is a lot of abuse of blue badges around here so having one doesn't necessarily mean anything :( One of my friends of my age (early 30's) often gets abuse cos she's too young to need a blue badge apparently - since when did disability recognise age? She looks totally fine but has a degenerative illness that means she can't stand for long or walk far. Anyway, enough ranting, going to go and do the washing up I think. Wow I know how to live it up on my birthday lol


----------



## beccybobeccy

Mom 2B said:


> Took a nice hot bath and since getting out the contractions have been 10-11 minutes apart. and a little bit stronger. Still not sure what to think. How long can BH last for? Its been 5 hours now. Im debating on calling the hospital.

Hope everything is okay Laura... how are you doing now?



LittleMrs said:


> Lol, laura, I don't mind if you/baby queue jump- just kidding around with you. I agree with jo, once they are regular you should def call hospital. Sounds like the real thing to me. Good luck.
> 
> Sarah, roll call probably a good idea. Does anyone know who rachel's contact was? I'm fairly sure she must have had her LO today (yesterday, I guess, looking at the time) coz she seemed to be leaking waters and having contractions. There doesn't appear to be anything on facebook.

Still nothing on FB for her... She must have had her baby it definitley sounded imminent!




pinkie77 said:


> Morning all, I'm still here! And it's my birthday today too :happydance:
> 
> Oh, I finally sorted my Facebook so if anyone wants to add me my email addy is [email protected] - easier than trying to find me by name as there are 1,000's of me lol

Happy Birthday and I added you!! xx




Disneydancr said:


> anyone heard from JaymeeBee? I'm guessing she's had her LO right???? She hasn't been on since the 5th and she seemed to think she was in labor.

Not heard anything from her but have been checking for updates on a daily basis! 


Good luck on the eviction process today Tracy, Is it tomorrow your sweep? x


----------



## sar35

am reading but no time to reply, hope you all well happy birthday Pinkie, dont get me started on parking spaces!! xxxx


----------



## Mom 2B

Its now 6:30AM. 14 hours. I have not slept at ALL. Pains are starting to get worse these last 3 contractions and the pain has moved into my back now as well. At the point where im thinking of waking OH up to go back to hospital even thou hes only had 2.5 hours sleep....but ive had none. Not sure how far apart they are as i was trying to get sleep and stoppedd timing them. God damn it I just want this to end!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo-m

Happy birthday pinkie! 

Tracy I have loads of BH and they never been like that! good luck back at the hospital hope to hear of some cervix action then they can do you section x


----------



## MrsPhez

Mom 2B said:


> honest i was not and am not planning to jump the queue....but if this baby has a different plan than i appologize for him. Still not regular but still having them. Going to try a bath in a little while.

Don't worry about q-jumping! I think I might have a clingy baby to deal with! Am 7 days over today. Sweep booked later. Still period pains only but not very often. He was having a great workout at 7am today, took my breath away. Hoping for 11/1/11 baby but not looking good at this moment in time.


----------



## MrsPhez

And Happy Birthday Pinkie. Hope your LO comes to make it a super special day.


----------



## Mom 2B

ok now 730am. going to hospital again in a few


----------



## pinkie77

Mom 2B said:


> ok now 730am. going to hospital again in a few

Hope they have some good news for you hun, fingers x'ed x x

Mrs Phez, hope your sweep gets things going for you! I think mine is well settled too!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Mom 2B said:


> ok now 730am. going to hospital again in a few

Good luck lovely x:hugs:


----------



## beccybobeccy

Are there any more Team Yellow's amongst us regular posters? I'm so desperate to know now its ridiculous... Anyone else experiencing this?

My mum keeps telling me its more of a reason to push but it doesn't help my impatience!!


----------



## LittleMrs

Jo- not me with the bh, is laura. I HAVE had more globs of CM again though, which is exciting enough for me for now. Little one is feeling heavier and think i'm having some round ligament pain but that's all good because it suggests that the baby is dropping lower. Every day is closer. 9 days maximum until induction.


----------



## jojo-m

LittleMrs said:


> Jo- not me with the bh, is laura. I HAVE had more globs of CM again though, which is exciting enough for me for now. Little one is feeling heavier and think i'm having some round ligament pain but that's all good because it suggests that the baby is dropping lower. Every day is closer. 9 days maximum until induction.

Sorry hun I think I always get you and Laura mixed up, in my defence it was 3am when we were chatting first! :blush:

:happydance: for the cm though, like you said its getting nearer all the time x


----------



## LittleMrs

Lol, doesn't matter to me- just didn't want to be taking credit for poor laura's pain. Heartburn is back. Useless thing. Not even a decent symptom. X


----------



## Mom 2B

Ok so 17 hours of labour now. I'm paper thin and only 1 cm. But it's real labour now for sure. I'm having a baby today.


----------



## jojo-m

YAY LAURA! (sorry I been calling you Tracy for hours today) thats great news! x


----------



## pinkie77

Ooooh good luck Laura, hope it goes well x x


----------



## sar35

thinking of you Laura x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Best of luck Laura hun... can't wait to get pics/news xxx


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm glad to say I told you so. Hope it gets quicker now, although if it takes a while you could end up with the cool birth date.


----------



## Jolene

Good Luck Laura :dance: What time are they doing the section?

Tracey, hope it hurries up for you now!

Beccy, I don't know how you do it. I couldn't wait that long to find out baby's sex. I am not that patient. Not long now, it will be all worth it soon!

Jojo, only 2 DAYS till your EDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Birthday Pinkie :cake:


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck Laura


----------



## LittleMrs

Come on now little one. Right, I've done some maths, the chances of having a labour that is under 7 hrs for a first baby from the first contraction is minimal to say the least. The chances of having a labour over 31 hrs is higher but the likelihood is that it would be somewhere between the two so come on little one and then we can have 11/01/11. Now, if I'm honest, I don't think she's going anywhere just yet but it'd be cool if she did. Come on, come on, come on!


----------



## jojo-m

Jolene said:


> Good Luck Laura :dance: What time are they doing the section?
> 
> Tracey, hope it hurries up for you now!
> 
> Beccy, I don't know how you do it. I couldn't wait that long to find out baby's sex. I am not that patient. Not long now, it will be all worth it soon!
> 
> Jojo, only 2 DAYS till your EDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Pinkie :cake:

Jolene it was OUR due date but both you and Faff went and abandoned me and started getting your babies early! Hope Mackenzie still doing well, she will be practically a month before this little madam comes out! your lucky your not still pregnant I can tell you it hurts!! x


----------



## millward329

All the best Laura...are they still going to do a section for her do we know?

Wonder who will get that 11.1.11? Not sure what bean is up to down there but getting lots of niggles over the pubic bone. Oh well sure the yummy lasagne I'm making will take my mind off it. Can eat so much since he dropped a couple weeks back. Anyone else have sensitive stretch marks that are kinda stingy when touched?


----------



## Jolene

Yeah Jojo, I would never have lasted till now. I was so uncomfortable and sore at 38 weeks already. Sorry we left you behind :haha: And no she won't be a month, she's only 11 days old today, lol.


----------



## MrsPhez

Had my sweep (which wasn't painful for me at all if anyone else is wondering). I'm fully effaced and 1cm dilated. Baby is fully engaged. MW doesn't think I'll get to induction on Saturday. But he will he come in time for tomorrow's 11/1/11? I really hope so!


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> All the best Laura...are they still going to do a section for her do we know?
> 
> Wonder who will get that 11.1.11? Not sure what bean is up to down there but getting lots of niggles over the pubic bone. Oh well sure the yummy lasagne I'm making will take my mind off it. Can eat so much since he dropped a couple weeks back. Anyone else have sensitive stretch marks that are kinda stingy when touched?

I have this...! Think my bump is at breaking point... I actually also accidentally scratched myself with my fingernail on a stretch mark and it started bleeding badly... its been so painful since...



MrsPhez said:


> Had my sweep (which wasn't painful for me at all if anyone else is wondering). I'm fully effaced and 1cm dilated. Baby is fully engaged. MW doesn't think I'll get to induction on Saturday. But he will he come in time for tomorrow's 11/1/11? I really hope so!

Glad the sweep went well!! 
Sounds like we could have some more baby news soon!! :happydance::happydance:

I don't know whether this means anything but checked out Rachael's FB page and whilst there is nothing on there at the moment, her fiance Luke has as his prfile picture a picture of him with what could be a newborn led on him. It could be an old pic of Phoebe but here's hoping eh?!

I'm sooo nosey!!


----------



## jojo-m

Jolene said:


> Yeah Jojo, I would never have lasted till now. I was so uncomfortable and sore at 38 weeks already. Sorry we left you behind :haha: And no she won't be a month, she's only 11 days old today, lol.

I may yet go over 2 weeks! by which point ill look something like this :growlmad: :haha: x


----------



## hodbert

Yey Laura looking forward to hearing all about your LO!!!

Happy birthday Pinkie!

Come on Rachael we want updates!!! :hissy:


----------



## LittleMrs

Lol, beccy, I considered trying to stalk Luke too, to see if there was anything on his profile. I think she MUST have had the baby by now because she was definitely into active labour. 

I was going to try dtd tonight to try and bring on bubs but TMI the CM has gotten so thick and profuse I think it'd prob be a real punishment to OH. He doesn't seem to think there's a problem- we'll see how he feels about that later. Mrsphez- seems like good news for you then, maybe you'll get the magical birthday we're all hankering after.


----------



## Disneydancr

pinkie77 said:


> Hope you manage some sleep soon Laura x x
> 
> Nope, nothing doing Susie :( this baby has her sibling's timekeeping by the looks of it! Thanks for the birthday wishes x x and Jade too x x
> 
> Well, been to asda and nearly had a meltdown cos they've moved everything over the weekend. My shop that should've taken ten mins (just for bday cake, lunchbox stuff and fridge stuff) took nearly an hour :growlmad: And then got sworn at going back to the car! My dad took me in his car, he's disabled with a blue badge so parked in a disabled space (fair enough?). He decided he needed to go to the loo as we finished so I went back to the car ahead and some old biddy decided to start effing and blinding at me that 'pregnancy wasn't a disablility' etc - then dad turned up (on his crutches) and let rip! Go dad! But I'm done with shopping til this baby's been evicted now, I'll send the kids to the corner shop if necessary.

Lol! There are some places here that offer parking specifically for pregnant ladies!



Mom 2B said:


> Its now 6:30AM. 14 hours. I have not slept at ALL. Pains are starting to get worse these last 3 contractions and the pain has moved into my back now as well. At the point where im thinking of waking OH up to go back to hospital even thou hes only had 2.5 hours sleep....but ive had none. Not sure how far apart they are as i was trying to get sleep and stoppedd timing them. God damn it I just want this to end!!!!!!!!!

Lol I was going to say, that doesn't sound like BH, but you knew that already! :happydance:



LittleMrs said:


> Jo- not me with the bh, is laura. I HAVE had more globs of CM again though, which is exciting enough for me for now. Little one is feeling heavier and think i'm having some round ligament pain but that's all good because it suggests that the baby is dropping lower. Every day is closer. 9 days maximum until induction.

For Me, when I was getting closer to labor, I got really heavy and had ligament pain, but then it all got really light and comfy when LO got into the perfect position. Good luck!




Mom 2B said:


> Ok so 17 hours of labour now. I'm paper thin and only 1 cm. But it's real labour now for sure. I'm having a baby today.

Woohoo! You're so lucky! My hospital wouldn't call it active labor until I got to 3 cm or my waters broke, so I kept being sent home... I really need to write my birth story! :blush:



millward329 said:


> All the best Laura...are they still going to do a section for her do we know?
> 
> Wonder who will get that 11.1.11? Not sure what bean is up to down there but getting lots of niggles over the pubic bone. Oh well sure the yummy lasagne I'm making will take my mind off it. Can eat so much since he dropped a couple weeks back. Anyone else have sensitive stretch marks that are kinda stingy when touched?

You're so lucky you get to eat lasagna! Near the end, if I ate anything with tomato sauce like pizza or lasagna, I had horrendous acid reflux. enjoy!



MrsPhez said:


> Had my sweep (which wasn't painful for me at all if anyone else is wondering). I'm fully effaced and 1cm dilated. Baby is fully engaged. MW doesn't think I'll get to induction on Saturday. But he will he come in time for tomorrow's 11/1/11? I really hope so!

Wow, looks like you and Laura are racing- you both have the same stats as of now!



Madison and I are doing great! She lost her umbilical cord stump some time last night... aw, my little girl's growing up so fast!!! lol


----------



## LittleMrs

Regina, so glad everything is going well with Madison (and that the umbilical cord only stays for 6 days - not looking forward to that!)

I can't eat anything without acid reflux now, even water. I tried eating small meals, I trid eating big meals, I tried just drinking water or milk etc. Nothing works - even the antacids don't work for more than about 10 minutes. Just got my fingers crossed that it goes straight after labour, although I suspect that it won't because the hormone relaxin must hang around for a while in the body. However, looking on the bright side, if I have that much of the chemical in my body that I'm getting acid reflux constantly then I must be close :happydance:

My bump is kind of achey and tender - does anyone else get this? It's been feling a bit tender and bruised on and off for a while, almost like when you strain your stomach muscles.


----------



## smiffy85

Hello everyone! Wow there were about a million pages for me to catch up on. Just a quick one from me as I think the little man in my life is slowly waking himself up. Had a very busy night of constant feeding last night. He just wouldn't go down and was so fussy. Then he would latch on and drop to sleep on me, then I would put him down again and he would wail lol. He really found his lungs yesterday too. I finally let him sleep on me from about 5 till 8am this morning cos I was exhausted!! Today we have given in to the dummy debate. We didn't want him to rely on one but he has been so clingy that we couldn't put him in his sleep cot without him crying again. And he has slept better this afternoon only waking to be fed and then gone down again. 

Right the beginnings of a cry are starting - sorry I don't have time to say nice things to everyone but sending all you overdue ladies lots of wishes for a speedy process and hope those of you stillto get to your edd are managing with the aches and pains well. And to the other mummies I will see yuo in the jjb's mummies thread soon. I just can't keep up with you lot!!

xxxx


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> Regina, so glad everything is going well with Madison (and that the umbilical cord only stays for 6 days - not looking forward to that!)
> 
> I can't eat anything without acid reflux now, even water. I tried eating small meals, I trid eating big meals, I tried just drinking water or milk etc. Nothing works - even the antacids don't work for more than about 10 minutes. Just got my fingers crossed that it goes straight after labour, although I suspect that it won't because the hormone relaxin must hang around for a while in the body. However, looking on the bright side, if I have that much of the chemical in my body that I'm getting acid reflux constantly then I must be close :happydance:
> 
> My bump is kind of achey and tender - does anyone else get this? It's been feling a bit tender and bruised on and off for a while, almost like when you strain your stomach muscles.

My acid reflux disappeared immediately. Also, the achey-ness and tenderness is something that the doctors always checked me for- I don't know why or if it's a good or bad thing, I just think you should ring your MW and ask what it means. If my doctors thought it important enough to ask me about, it's probably important enough to let the MW know.



smiffy85 said:


> Hello everyone! Wow there were about a million pages for me to catch up on. Just a quick one from me as I think the little man in my life is slowly waking himself up. Had a very busy night of constant feeding last night. He just wouldn't go down and was so fussy. Then he would latch on and drop to sleep on me, then I would put him down again and he would wail lol. He really found his lungs yesterday too. I finally let him sleep on me from about 5 till 8am this morning cos I was exhausted!! Today we have given in to the dummy debate. We didn't want him to rely on one but he has been so clingy that we couldn't put him in his sleep cot without him crying again. And he has slept better this afternoon only waking to be fed and then gone down again.
> 
> Right the beginnings of a cry are starting - sorry I don't have time to say nice things to everyone but sending all you overdue ladies lots of wishes for a speedy process and hope those of you stillto get to your edd are managing with the aches and pains well. And to the other mummies I will see yuo in the jjb's mummies thread soon. I just can't keep up with you lot!!
> 
> xxxx

Have you tried swaddling? I wasn't all for it, since it limits her movement, but it really helped Madison settle on those difficult nights. Also, since it doesn't sound like he's eating until he's full, try to keep him awake (I know it seems mean, but it's healthy for him) until he pops off the boob. And, make sure that he burps really well, as the gas can keep him up and make him clingy. I went through this with Maddie, and it gave me major baby blues... hope you're handling it better than I did. :hugs:


----------



## abstersmum

Wow you all stopped being quiet today I'm so tired only 4 days left at work kids were a nightmare today it was like working in an asylum baby seems to be comfy as no sighn of an arrival yet but then I wouldn't want to come out if I was listening to that all day


----------



## millward329

any of you scream or gonna scream like Steph on one born every minute?


----------



## blessed

So LO is 11 days old today :happydance: She STILL has her umbilical cord stump :dohh: I can't wait for it to fall off because I'm doing cloth diapers and I can't put some of them on until it comes off! 

The poor thing has some serious gas issues :( Even though she hasn't had a drop of formula, she is slightly colicky. I have to stop a few times during feedings to burp her and its helping out quite a bit. She has YET to sleep in her own bassinet... lol... but is getting better every day! Her night time starts at around 3 in the morning right now, and lasts until about 11 am... so we're almost there with her nights and days... 

This newborn stuff isn't easy! But its getting better day by day as I learn :) I wouldn't trade it for anything!

I hope all you new mama's are doing great and all the ones waiting won't have to wait much longer! :)


----------



## blessed

oops double post.... :dohh:


----------



## abstersmum

millward329 said:


> any of you scream or gonna scream like Steph on one born every minute?

I think it was a bad idea watching it I don't remember it being that bad mind you it has been 9 years since I did it


----------



## beccybobeccy

LittleMrs said:


> Regina, so glad everything is going well with Madison (and that the umbilical cord only stays for 6 days - not looking forward to that!)
> 
> I can't eat anything without acid reflux now, even water. I tried eating small meals, I trid eating big meals, I tried just drinking water or milk etc. Nothing works - even the antacids don't work for more than about 10 minutes. Just got my fingers crossed that it goes straight after labour, although I suspect that it won't because the hormone relaxin must hang around for a while in the body. However, looking on the bright side, if I have that much of the chemical in my body that I'm getting acid reflux constantly then I must be close :happydance:
> 
> My bump is kind of achey and tender - does anyone else get this? It's been feling a bit tender and bruised on and off for a while, almost like when you strain your stomach muscles.

I think it must go straight away. I've been seeing the physio for SPD and its the same "relaxin" hormone which causes that. They said it literally stops being produced/leaves your body almost instantly after birth.... fingers crossed...



millward329 said:


> any of you scream or gonna scream like Steph on one born every minute?

She clearly didn't go to Antenatal classes screaming like that!! LOL!


----------



## LittleMrs

My boobs have very suddenly become huge, they must be a whole cup size bigger than yesterday. Anyone know why?


----------



## iprettii

blessed said:


> So LO is 11 days old today :happydance: She STILL has her umbilical cord stump :dohh: I can't wait for it to fall off because I'm doing cloth diapers and I can't put some of them on until it comes off!
> 
> The poor thing has some serious gas issues :( Even though she hasn't had a drop of formula, she is slightly colicky. I have to stop a few times during feedings to burp her and its helping out quite a bit. She has YET to sleep in her own bassinet... lol... but is getting better every day! Her night time starts at around 3 in the morning right now, and lasts until about 11 am... so we're almost there with her nights and days...
> 
> This newborn stuff isn't easy! But its getting better day by day as I learn :) I wouldn't trade it for anything!
> 
> I hope all you new mama's are doing great and all the ones waiting won't have to wait much longer! :)

wow 11 days already! and how long does it typically take for the umbilical cord stump thing to fall off?


----------



## blessed

:shrug: its different for each baby i think.... mine must take longer than normal... lol



iprettii said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> So LO is 11 days old today :happydance: She STILL has her umbilical cord stump :dohh: I can't wait for it to fall off because I'm doing cloth diapers and I can't put some of them on until it comes off!
> 
> The poor thing has some serious gas issues :( Even though she hasn't had a drop of formula, she is slightly colicky. I have to stop a few times during feedings to burp her and its helping out quite a bit. She has YET to sleep in her own bassinet... lol... but is getting better every day! Her night time starts at around 3 in the morning right now, and lasts until about 11 am... so we're almost there with her nights and days...
> 
> This newborn stuff isn't easy! But its getting better day by day as I learn :) I wouldn't trade it for anything!
> 
> I hope all you new mama's are doing great and all the ones waiting won't have to wait much longer! :)
> 
> wow 11 days already! and how long does it typically take for the umbilical cord stump thing to fall off?Click to expand...


----------



## sar35

Joes stump fell off around 3 weeks. I had that bruised over exercised feeling in my tummy recently, i posted about it. Its normal apparently but i didnt get it til Joe was 5 weeks old. I think its the muscles re doing themselves (sorry cant think of the technical term lol)
I wonder if we will have any new babies today!


----------



## LittleMrs

When it happens it does feel muscular. Because I'm pregnant still it's probably the muscles stretching too far or summat. Will ask midwife on thurs- think she's off until then.


----------



## sar35

LittleMrs said:


> When it happens it does feel muscular. Because I'm pregnant still it's probably the muscles stretching too far or summat. Will ask midwife on thurs- think she's off until then.

lol thought i was going mad there! i thought it was the pregnancy thread and someone posted by mistake.so i thought id reply as i had the same :dohh: sorry :blush:


----------



## pinkie77

Morning! I'm waiting for the m/w to come round to give me a sweep - don't have an exact time but she should be round at some point before lunch time. And already managed to upset my mum and brother today - I'm so short tempered atm it's unreal :( This baby needs to come out, and soon!

Hope everyone is well, loving all the baby news (although I'm jealous too lol). I remember the cord stump coming off with mine, makes nappy changes so much easier! Can't remember how long it took now though. I would definately recommend writing down all these things if you want to remember them, I can remember most of the big stuff from mine but every so often one will ask 'when did I do this' randomly and it's the silly little things that they want to know that I've long forgotten :(


----------



## millward329

Morning all

Ok here's for a little symptom comparrison for curiosity. Since bump has dropped I'm feeling most of my big movements back around the midline, bump feels like he is going to come out through the front with all the pressure and super sensitive stretchies. Sometimes feel him clawing round my pubic bone and another weird one....tingly booby with spurts of random colostrum! Anyone else got any of these.

Hoping to look round the hospital back in Lancaster today, what's everyone else up to?


----------



## jms895

Tracy - b(o)(o)bs - MILK.

Laura good luck hun

I think Rachael has had no progress.

Everyone ok?

Sorry have lost track? Had a crap night and am shattered.


----------



## jms895

Good luck with sweep Pinkie!


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi ladies sorry I have been AWOL since my post the other day asking about labour symptoms. Hayley is still in here and don't think she has any plans to move on out. Both me and baby are ok, slept on and off all day Sunday as Phoebe was also ill so everytime she napped I joined her. Yesterday Luke ended up having the day off work to Look after Phoebe as i was so ill and unable to move.

Can't remember who said they had tried 'stalking' Luke on facebook but the profile picture is indeed a very old picture of Phoebe. She was 2 days old in that pic and it was just before they rushed her to NICU. Luke hardly ever uses facebook so you would hear on here before seeing anything on facebook from Luke.

Thank you for everyones concern and I'm only sorry that this update isn't to announce Hayley's birth. I did phone the hospital regarding the trickling sensation and was advised to put a fresh pad on, lie on my side for an hour and then stand up, if i didn't have a gush or trickling sensation then they didn't think it was my waters. As for the contractions who knows as I've been having them on and off since.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hope the sweep sets you off Pinkie. 
Yesterday, had the hot curry and hot bath, DTD and had the sweep with some bouncing around in between and a cup of RLT. Today, period pains/cramps only. ?????!!!!!


----------



## LittleMrs

That sucks mrsphez - I share your frustration. Rachael, we were so sure you'd had hayley - maybe she was waiting for the special day and will be here in a few hours. Must say, as a first time mum and with less than 12 hrs to go, I can feel the date trickling through my fingers. Disappointed but que sera sera. It was my grandads birthday on the 15th- maybe she's waiting till then. Going for a walk to buy a mattress and to stroll around the garden centre. Should have gone earlier in the day.


----------



## pinkie77

Thanks Jade and MrsPhez! Midwife has been and had a good rummage lol. She could feel baby's head, cervix is soft but thick apparently and about 2cm. Had some cramping but had that on and off for a couple of weeks, deliberating whether to persuade the dog to go walkies or not. Probably not a good idea cos mum gave him the leftover chinese last night and - well, I'm sure you can work out the rest lol. Anyway, m/w was very positive and is coming again friday if nothing happens - she's determined to get this baby coming!

Mrs Phez, hope something happens for you soon! 

Oh, I had the most strange sensation last night. Madam had hiccups and where her head is so far down, I could feel it right in my bits, most peculiar!


----------



## proudestdad

Hi ladies, sorry for any confusion / concern I have caused over the last few days! Although I dont post on here very much, I do read it occasionally (I cant keep up with all you ladies nattering on, so I just read highlights every now and then! :p).

For whoever was "stalking" me on Facebook, I can save some time there and point out that I use my Facebook about once a month.... if I am feeling adventurous! I am not a big fan of Facebook so hence I dont go on there very much.

Rest assured, if anything does happen, updating you guys is fourth on my list!!
1. Ring mum - lives in France, she needs to get on a plane
2. Ring brother - lives in Swindon, he needs to drive up here (3 hours ish)
3. Work out what to do with Phoebe until someone can get here!
4. Update BnB ladies so as to avoid public flogging!!!
5. Go to hospital (Perhaps this should be moved higher?!)

Hope all is well with everyone still expecting :) Hang on in there... not much further to go now, just the painful bit at the end, followed by the joy and elation of holding your new baby! Oh.. and every bloke around you whispering "How the hell did that come out of there!?"

For those of you that are back in the "non-pregnant" world, congratulations :) I hope everything is going well and continues to do so (I whispered that bit by the way as I'm sure you all want sleep!)


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Ok here's for a little symptom comparrison for curiosity. Since bump has dropped I'm feeling most of my big movements back around the midline, bump feels like he is going to come out through the front with all the pressure and super sensitive stretchies. Sometimes feel him clawing round my pubic bone and another weird one....tingly booby with spurts of random colostrum! Anyone else got any of these.
> 
> Hoping to look round the hospital back in Lancaster today, what's everyone else up to?

I'm similar Susie... Bump is also super active now at certain times of the day (I thought it was supposed to slow down as you get closer) I've had an increase in CM too, sometimes thicker and sometimes small bursts of watery... I don't think its waters though as its not consistent although how you are supposed to know is a mystery to me...



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies sorry I have been AWOL since my post the other day asking about labour symptoms. Hayley is still in here and don't think she has any plans to move on out. Both me and baby are ok, slept on and off all day Sunday as Phoebe was also ill so everytime she napped I joined her. Yesterday Luke ended up having the day off work to Look after Phoebe as i was so ill and unable to move.
> 
> Can't remember who said they had tried 'stalking' Luke on facebook but the profile picture is indeed a very old picture of Phoebe. She was 2 days old in that pic and it was just before they rushed her to NICU. Luke hardly ever uses facebook so you would hear on here before seeing anything on facebook from Luke.
> 
> Thank you for everyones concern and I'm only sorry that this update isn't to announce Hayley's birth. I did phone the hospital regarding the trickling sensation and was advised to put a fresh pad on, lie on my side for an hour and then stand up, if i didn't have a gush or trickling sensation then they didn't think it was my waters. As for the contractions who knows as I've been having them on and off since.




proudestdad said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for any confusion / concern I have caused over the last few days! Although I dont post on here very much, I do read it occasionally (I cant keep up with all you ladies nattering on, so I just read highlights every now and then! :p).
> 
> For whoever was "stalking" me on Facebook, I can save some time there and point out that I use my Facebook about once a month.... if I am feeling adventurous! I am not a big fan of Facebook so hence I dont go on there very much.
> 
> Rest assured, if anything does happen, updating you guys is fourth on my list!!
> 1. Ring mum - lives in France, she needs to get on a plane
> 2. Ring brother - lives in Swindon, he needs to drive up here (3 hours ish)
> 3. Work out what to do with Phoebe until someone can get here!
> 4. Update BnB ladies so as to avoid public flogging!!!
> 5. Go to hospital (Perhaps this should be moved higher?!)
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone still expecting :) Hang on in there... not much further to go now, just the painful bit at the end, followed by the joy and elation of holding your new baby! Oh.. and every bloke around you whispering "How the hell did that come out of there!?"
> 
> For those of you that are back in the "non-pregnant" world, congratulations :) I hope everything is going well and continues to do so (I whispered that bit by the way as I'm sure you all want sleep!)


LOL!! Hi!! It was me, I wouldn't call it stalking it was more me trying to be a super-sleuth :haha::haha:
I went onto Rachael's profile to investigate whether there was news we had missed and on the profile it has a pic of "Engaged to" Luke... with the pic of you with Phoebe and jumped to conclusions sorry- just got over excited for you both!! :hugs:

Hope all okay with you both, hopefully it won't be long now. xx


----------



## millward329

Thanks Beccy, my little man has been more active of late too. We still going on the same day right....x Falcon and Michael may be syncronised!


----------



## jojo-m

Becky when I had Corey he was super active all the way through labour, literally didn't stop moving the whole labour - the whole 20 hours of it! He then slept for 48 hours when he was born lol. so just goes to show your baby might not go quiet for labour! x


----------



## proudestdad

Well ladies, as promised, I am updating you to let you know that we are about to be heading to the hospital, with a fairly high likelihood of being induced... today!!

No, this isn't a wind up! What timing! We have just posted to say "no, everything's fine" and 20 minutes later we are on our way!!

Well... as soon as Rache stops trying to tidy the house and gets in the damn car!! WOMEN!! (ahem)

I will update you all later to let you know how things are going, and if we have our baby Hayley :D

P.S. Is it wrong that I have told Rachael she has until midnight to have the baby?! I really want the DOB as 11-1-11 :p

P.P.S You guys made it to 2nd on my list!!


----------



## sar35

proudestdad said:


> Well ladies, as promised, I am updating you to let you know that we are about to be heading to the hospital, with a fairly high likelihood of being induced... today!!
> 
> No, this isn't a wind up! What timing! We have just posted to say "no, everything's fine" and 20 minutes later we are on our way!!
> 
> Well... as soon as Rache stops trying to tidy the house and gets in the damn car!! WOMEN!! (ahem)
> 
> I will update you all later to let you know how things are going, and if we have our baby Hayley :D
> 
> P.S. Is it wrong that I have told Rachael she has until midnight to have the baby?! I really want the DOB as 11-1-11 :p
> 
> P.P.S You guys made it to 2nd on my list!!

good luck Rachael and Mr Rachael, :happydance: 2nd on the list eh!!! c'mon you can have this baby today:winkwink:


----------



## beccybobeccy

proudestdad said:


> Well ladies, as promised, I am updating you to let you know that we are about to be heading to the hospital, with a fairly high likelihood of being induced... today!!
> 
> No, this isn't a wind up! What timing! We have just posted to say "no, everything's fine" and 20 minutes later we are on our way!!
> 
> Well... as soon as Rache stops trying to tidy the house and gets in the damn car!! WOMEN!! (ahem)
> 
> I will update you all later to let you know how things are going, and if we have our baby Hayley :D
> 
> P.S. Is it wrong that I have told Rachael she has until midnight to have the baby?! I really want the DOB as 11-1-11 :p
> 
> P.P.S You guys made it to 2nd on my list!!

Best of luck guys!! Exciting!!


----------



## jojo-m

good luck Racheael! Hope your next announcement is that your proud parents! Someone has to get todays date!


been to midwife again today, she said baby was much lower down then wrote 3/5ths on notes which she has been since 20th December so don't know how that equates to lower?? sweep is booked for next tuesday if baby is a no show! I also asked how big she thought baby would be and she said top end of 7lb so will see how accurate an esitmate she is lol, well I will if this baby EVER gets out! x


----------



## millward329

All the best Rachael x


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Rachael xx


----------



## pinkie77

Good luck Rachael x x x


----------



## Lorts

Hi ladies. I haven't been a regular onto this thread but I thought I would let you know I became the mummy to my son on Friday 7th Jan. Born at 39 weeks. Planned c section. We have named him Axel. 8lb 10oz. 

Xxx


----------



## jojo-m

Lorts said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been a regular onto this thread but I thought I would let you know I became the mummy to my son on Friday 7th Jan. Born at 39 weeks. Planned c section. We have named him Axel. 8lb 10oz.
> 
> Xxx

Congratulations! :happydance: x


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats rachael. So jealous. Go for it- 11/01/11- if I can't have it I'm glad it's you and luke who get it.


----------



## sar35

Lorts said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been a regular onto this thread but I thought I would let you know I became the mummy to my son on Friday 7th Jan. Born at 39 weeks. Planned c section. We have named him Axel. 8lb 10oz.
> 
> Xxx

Congrats love the name! Have updated the mummies thread :thumbup:


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Lorts!

For those of you who haven't visited the mummy thread, Laura had little Quinn today!

All the best Rachael and Mr Rach. Can't wait for the big announcement


----------



## LittleMrs

Congrats Lorts and Laura. Does Laura's count as 11th or 10th because of time difference. I LOVE the name Quinn, it's gorgeous.


----------



## millward329

congrats Laura will have to go check if any of the regular chatters are still due after me and Beccy . . . All these queue jumpers x


----------



## jojo-m

My due date tomorro, there are Manu queue jumpers but I'm not one of them lol x


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi ladies sorry to be the bearer of bad news but we won't be having a 11.1.11 baby or even baby in the early hours. After hours of continous monitoring, urine and blood tests and an internal examination we are no further forward in having this baby.

Got to return to the maternity unit for a scan either tomorrow or Thursday (hospital phoning us with a time) to check fluid level around baby. Although they agree with me that I am leaking fluid (more likely hind waters than main waters) they don't want to induce me as yet unless fluid levels are low as babies heart rate is quite high and an induction could cause distress for baby plus they would rather it was a natural start because of what happened with Phoebe's labour.

Got to monitor how much I'm loosing as if it increases then they want to induce me within 12-24 hours due to risk of infection to baby.

Hopefully one of us jellybeans will give birth tonight. It seems so unfair that nothing I happening for anyone.


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> My boobs have very suddenly become huge, they must be a whole cup size bigger than yesterday. Anyone know why?

just you wait until a day or 2 after you have your little one when your milk really comes in! Or I wonder if it already has for some reason.



MrsPhez said:


> Hope the sweep sets you off Pinkie.
> Yesterday, had the hot curry and hot bath, DTD and had the sweep with some bouncing around in between and a cup of RLT. Today, period pains/cramps only. ?????!!!!!

Those cramps are a good sign. That's how my labor felt.



proudestdad said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for any confusion / concern I have caused over the last few days! Although I dont post on here very much, I do read it occasionally (I cant keep up with all you ladies nattering on, so I just read highlights every now and then! :p).
> 
> For whoever was "stalking" me on Facebook, I can save some time there and point out that I use my Facebook about once a month.... if I am feeling adventurous! I am not a big fan of Facebook so hence I dont go on there very much.
> 
> Rest assured, if anything does happen, updating you guys is fourth on my list!!
> 1. Ring mum - lives in France, she needs to get on a plane
> 2. Ring brother - lives in Swindon, he needs to drive up here (3 hours ish)
> 3. Work out what to do with Phoebe until someone can get here!
> 4. Update BnB ladies so as to avoid public flogging!!!
> 5. Go to hospital (Perhaps this should be moved higher?!)
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone still expecting :) Hang on in there... not much further to go now, just the painful bit at the end, followed by the joy and elation of holding your new baby! Oh.. and every bloke around you whispering "How the hell did that come out of there!?"
> 
> For those of you that are back in the "non-pregnant" world, congratulations :) I hope everything is going well and continues to do so (I whispered that bit by the way as I'm sure you all want sleep!)




proudestdad said:


> Well ladies, as promised, I am updating you to let you know that we are about to be heading to the hospital, with a fairly high likelihood of being induced... today!!
> 
> No, this isn't a wind up! What timing! We have just posted to say "no, everything's fine" and 20 minutes later we are on our way!!
> 
> Well... as soon as Rache stops trying to tidy the house and gets in the damn car!! WOMEN!! (ahem)
> 
> I will update you all later to let you know how things are going, and if we have our baby Hayley :D
> 
> P.S. Is it wrong that I have told Rachael she has until midnight to have the baby?! I really want the DOB as 11-1-11 :p
> 
> P.P.S You guys made it to 2nd on my list!!

You're so witty! I'm sure you're going to help Rachael enjoy her labor as much as possible. Thanks so much for being one of those guys. My OH wouldn't be caught dead on here!



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to be the bearer of bad news but we won't be having a 11.1.11 baby or even baby in the early hours. After hours of continous monitoring, urine and blood tests and an internal examination we are no further forward in having this baby.
> 
> Got to return to the maternity unit for a scan either tomorrow or Thursday (hospital phoning us with a time) to check fluid level around baby. Although they agree with me that I am leaking fluid (more likely hind waters than main waters) they don't want to induce me as yet unless fluid levels are low as babies heart rate is quite high and an induction could cause distress for baby plus they would rather it was a natural start because of what happened with Phoebe's labour.
> 
> Got to monitor how much I'm loosing as if it increases then they want to induce me within 12-24 hours due to risk of infection to baby.
> 
> Hopefully one of us jellybeans will give birth tonight. It seems so unfair that nothing I happening for anyone.

Sorry it didn't happen for you... I'm sure it will soon.


----------



## sar35

oh blimey rachael i was really scared by your first sentence i though something had happened! Glad you are ok but sorry you arent getting anywhere...itll be worth the wait xxx


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks for the encouragement Disney. Still just got discomfort in lower bump/cramps. Was thinking it could be DTD last night or the sweep though rather than labour starting. I really like thinking that I am in early labour without much pain and my cervix is dilating away. I can wish, right? No hope of a 11/1/11 bubba for me now either. Hey ho. 
DH did a cast of my bump today which was fun! If anything was going to provoke labour we thought that might do the trick due to the sheer inconvenience of contracting while encased in plaster. I was a mummy, just not in the right way!

Hope your baby arrives soon mum2be. Sounds like you've had a hard day today.


----------



## jms895

Awww we want a 11/1/11 baby!

:hugs: Racheal xx


----------



## beccybobeccy

Lorts said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been a regular onto this thread but I thought I would let you know I became the mummy to my son on Friday 7th Jan. Born at 39 weeks. Planned c section. We have named him Axel. 8lb 10oz.
> 
> Xxx

Congratulations!!



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to be the bearer of bad news but we won't be having a 11.1.11 baby or even baby in the early hours. After hours of continous monitoring, urine and blood tests and an internal examination we are no further forward in having this baby.
> 
> Got to return to the maternity unit for a scan either tomorrow or Thursday (hospital phoning us with a time) to check fluid level around baby. Although they agree with me that I am leaking fluid (more likely hind waters than main waters) they don't want to induce me as yet unless fluid levels are low as babies heart rate is quite high and an induction could cause distress for baby plus they would rather it was a natural start because of what happened with Phoebe's labour.
> 
> Got to monitor how much I'm loosing as if it increases then they want to induce me within 12-24 hours due to risk of infection to baby.
> 
> Hopefully one of us jellybeans will give birth tonight. It seems so unfair that nothing I happening for anyone.

Poor you! What a pain, glad for the most part everything is okay with baby and it sounds like they are monitoring you which is really positive. 



MrsPhez said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Disney. Still just got discomfort in lower bump/cramps. Was thinking it could be DTD last night or the sweep though rather than labour starting. I really like thinking that I am in early labour without much pain and my cervix is dilating away. I can wish, right? No hope of a 11/1/11 bubba for me now either. Hey ho.
> DH did a cast of my bump today which was fun! If anything was going to provoke labour we thought that might do the trick due to the sheer inconvenience of contracting while encased in plaster. I was a mummy, just not in the right way!
> 
> Hope your baby arrives soon mum2be. Sounds like you've had a hard day today.

You HAVE to be next MrsPhez... you've definitely done your time!! Good luck!!


Well I had an interesting afternoon too. As had to go to Delivery Suite... I phoned my MW for advice on the discharge (and the fact that it had turned an odd shade of greeny/yellow) just to talk it through. I mentioned the watery discharge and she asked how much movement I had felt in the morning. Well I'd actually not had that much movement because I was doing all sorts of housework and didn't really pay much attention to it. So answering honestly I said "not much" and explained about the housework. Anyway she told me to call the Delivery Suite who then told me to come in. 

I had the LOVELIEST midwife. (I hope I get her in labour.) Who just wanted to check movements and make sure my waters hadn't gone. 

They put a trace on, gave my belly a feel and instantly falcon went crazy, jumping around, kicking, hiccups (think we have a troublesome baby here!) Heartbeat was fine. She got her speculum out :nope: aaggggh!! That was not pleasant and confirmed it wasn't my waters trickling. Baby is 3/5's engaged.

It was strange and I felt a bit silly cause I'd not needed to do anything like this before and I wasn't really concerned until they told me to come in, I'd only just phoned for some advice but I suppose it was better to be safe than sorry. The MW couldn't have made me feel better about it.


----------



## jojo-m

Good to hear baby falcon is doing well Becky! Maybe their internal fiddling might set something off!

Mrsphez you def deserve to get a quick birth in tonight! X


----------



## LittleMrs

Agreed with all MrsPhez - you definitely deserve to go next, you're the most overdue by quite a distance. 

Rachael and Luke - Sorry your LO isn't making an appearance tonight, mine isn't doing anything either. I hope that everything is as it should be when you have your scan and I suppose the upside is that you get to see your little one again before the birth.


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy - I know what you mean it will be nice to see her again but I just want her in my arms. she is being stubborn just like Phoebe was and after all these scares watch me go way over now. 

Sorry your baby isn't budging either, Im not overdue yet and I've had enough. Can't begin to imagine what your feeling.


----------



## MrsPhez

Think I may have had 2 actual contractions! Felt very nauseous with a bad period pain feeling and lower back ache for a minute or so each time. Nothing has happened now for 20 minutes so don't feel the urge to panic or get excited just yet. Hopefully it won't be too long now though. Tonight could be interesting. Let's see if I'm on here in the morning!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

MrsPhez said:


> Think I may have had 2 actual contractions! Felt very nauseous with a bad period pain feeling and lower back ache for a minute or so each time. Nothing has happened now for 20 minutes so don't feel the urge to panic or get excited just yet. Hopefully it won't be too long now though. Tonight could be interesting. Let's see if I'm on here in the morning!!

oOoh Good Luck! Lets have some more baby news!! fingers crossed :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleMrs

Mrsphez- sounds promising. Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Disneydancr

Sending good labor dust your way all you ladies!


----------



## LittleMrs

Ouch. Had two really painful contractions 9 mins apart, had a couple of clear-outs and there was a pinkish tinge when I wiped when I last went to the loo. Do I need to phone someone about the blood or is this just the 'show'?


----------



## jojo-m

Must be one of them nights! Can't settle in bed, not sure if having contractions or just lots of BH so I'm getting up and going on my birth ball. Been to loo couple of times now but have done last 2 nights. 

Hun you can expect show to have streaks of blood that's great! X


----------



## sar35

oooooooooooooooh i think there are 2 ladies who will be having their babies very soon!
dont ask me why im up as Joe is fast asleep!!


----------



## jojo-m

Sarah your just addicted to here! Lol. I'm debating whether or not to go try sleep, its only very early labour if not just BH might have a better chance sleeping now bowel seems to be taking a break! X


----------



## hodbert

Bloody hell Rachael you've had a right time of it!!! Come on baby, time to come out!!!

Sarah get some sleep!!!! You're mental :haha:

Mrs Phez/LittleMrs hope this is it for you ladies!

Lorts & Laura - many congrats!

Holly is just in her swing for a bit waiting for OH's parents to arrive, no doubt she will feel like a celeb - OH's mum is snap happy with the camera!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck ladies, we want more babies :thumbup:

Jacob is half asleep but im wide awake :wacko:


----------



## jojo-m

Ok so now I'm sick too and pains although mild are coming every 5 mins. What do you think? Dare I hope it's the start? X


----------



## mum2be2011

Jo sounds very promising, give the maternity unit or midwife a call. Certainly sounds as if little lady is on her way. Good luck hope this is it for you.

The one night I could do with a decent nights sleep and Phoebe decides it's playtime. Been up an hour already and she shows no signs of going back to sleep or even being tired.


----------



## millward329

Phoebe go to sleep for Mummy!
Cant wait to come on later today to see if we gonna have some babies, all the best for you Jo and Tracy and Mrs Phez


----------



## mum2be2011

Can you not sleep either susie? Phoebe is still wide awake and when you tell her it's bedtime she looks you straight in the face, shakes her head at you and laughs. Luke bless him has got up now to help as well. She more often than not will settle for him as she is a right daddies girl. Luke is in phoebe's room trying to settle her and I asked him if he wants a hand and he told me to go back to bed and try to sleep. He's such a good bloke and I'm so lucky that he is so hands on. He has to work tomorrow as well so I'm feeling very guilty about him being up. It's gone all quiet now so here's hoping she has finally settled for daddy. Little minx I've been up since 3 with her and she wouldn't settle, typical really she settles for Luke within 15 mins.

Fingers crossed Tracy, Jo and mrs phez. Sending lots of positive labour vibes to you. Hope this is it for all 3 of you :hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

(double post)


----------



## jojo-m

I hope Tracy and mrsphez getting on better than me. Managed an hours sleep then woke up with a contraction but nothing now for 15 mins, they were every 15 mins before so don't look good for labour. Hope it's not going to be like this every night now, that's 3rd night of dodgy tummy and it's getting progressively worse! Teach me not to speak too soon x


----------



## mum2be2011

Oh Jo I thought this was it for you. These babies are just being naughty now :(

Seems wrong in a way to say this but happy due date. Hope little lady stops messing you about and makes an appearance soon. :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

Thanks Rachael, did you get pheobe to go back to sleep? any sign your LO going to make an appearance? Its weird this time, I never had any false alarms with my labour last time, it all happened straight away. Still have lots of pressure in my bottom, and have constantly crampy feeling but contractions have stopped, boo, should have done that hours ago might have got some sleep x


----------



## Disneydancr

LittleMrs said:


> Ouch. Had two really painful contractions 9 mins apart, had a couple of clear-outs and there was a pinkish tinge when I wiped when I last went to the loo. Do I need to phone someone about the blood or is this just the 'show'?

Sounds like just the very beginning. Have you had a cervical check or DTD lately, as that can also cause the streaks?



jojo-m said:


> Must be one of them nights! Can't settle in bed, not sure if having contractions or just lots of BH so I'm getting up and going on my birth ball. Been to loo couple of times now but have done last 2 nights.
> 
> Hun you can expect show to have streaks of blood that's great! X


BH and labor felt the same for me, believe it or not... but that's just me. I think BH with period pains is a good way to describe it, but the period pains get a little worse during the BH contractions and subsides (though not always fully) in between contractions. Good luck... sounds promising!


----------



## Fraggles

Jo get doing the deed and bouncing on ball, it does sound like the start.


----------



## LittleMrs

Hi ladies. I've been in hospital all night because been having contractions and had some spotting. Apparently everything is fine. Was 3cm dialated at about 3 this morn and been having regular contraction but they've said while I can cope I can be at home. To be honest they hurt like hell but I wanna be at home so Adam can get some sleep and I can try to. Any suggestions for dulling the pain enough for a couple of hours kip?


----------



## mum2be2011

Oooh sounds promising Tracy, fingers crossed for you. Have you tried paracetamol or even co-codamol they were handing them out like sweets on triage yesterday. It might take the edge off so you can get some sleep. 

Jo - Luke managed to settle her back down just after 5, she was wide awake by 7 so she has gone into nursery early today so I can get some sleep as I'm shattered. I say early she was in for 8:30 we normally get her in between 8:45 and 9. I'm with you on the it's different this time, we didn't have any of this last time either. Had leaking waters once I was overdue but that's it. 

Hoping the hospital phone us first thing with a time for the scan. I'm desperate to see Hayley again and if her waters are low i will have her in my arms this time tomorrow.


----------



## beccybobeccy

:happydance::happydance:
Oooh sounds like we could have a wave of babies today and tomorrow!
Good luck all of you!!
COME ON BABIES!!

I feel like I'm the only one without a baby and not in labour?!! :haha::haha:

Meeting the NCT mums today, and 2 have had their babies already so will be getting some newborn cuddles later! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sar35

Its a shame we all live so far apart, we could of all met up!


----------



## millward329

Ooh still all very exciting. Happy EDD Jo, I'm sure these signs mean it will all happen very soon for you x

Rachael I have been sleeping a bit better except for waking every two hours to pee again now bump is firmly nestled in the pelvis. I don't mind really but took a while to go off thinking about how to arrange access for the Dad. All emailed off now though so feeling more settled again. Here's to sleep for you and a baby Hayley on her way soon x


----------



## LittleMrs

Had some sleep but contractions are waking me up every 10-15 mins rolling around the bed. Sat on the toilet for a while because it seemed to help a bit. So tired.


----------



## jojo-m

I know it might not seem great Tracy but yay things are progressing nicely! I'd give my left leg for contractions that are getting somewhere! Soon be holding that baby and it will all be worth it! X


----------



## millward329

Thinking of you Tracy x


----------



## MrsPhez

Well I said I would be on here this morning and here I am! With NO news. All gone very quiet again. Went to bed feeling very nauseous. Didn't have any more contractions and had a good sleep. Usual frustrated awake hour at 4am, thinking too much. 
Phoned hospital and booked induction for 8am Monday (2 weeks past EDD). MW didn't think I'd get that far as I was fully effaced at my sweep on Monday. 

Little Mrs, all sounds good for you and hope you sneak a bit of sleep in somewhere.

Jojo, funny we both felt sick last night! Was thinking it was unrelated to labour but not so sure now. Hope things progress today.


----------



## LittleMrs

Mrsphez, hope it was related to labour and you go soon.

11 hrs in and I only seem to get contractions when I'm comfortable. Sod's law doesn't quite explain how I feel about that. I feel a bit like crying in frustration that I'm in pain and it's not going anywhere and I can't get any sleep either. Watching Adam sleep and I am so incredibly jealous.


----------



## Blondie007

just a quick update from me. Had my 'attempted' sweep today. Cervix is slightly open but not far enough forward for sweep to be done......boooo.....

So looks like induction on Sunday night for me. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## mum2be2011

Just a quick update from me ladies. Had a phonecall from the hospital this morning and they cant fit me in till Friday for a scan. Im seeing the consultant anyway on Friday but I now have to have the scan before the appointment so that he can discuss results and make a plan. Not happy as thats another 2 days before we find out if Hayley is ok, apparently the dr from triage is happy for me to wait till then but if movement drops off again or I have more leaking im to call and go straight in. :(

Hope things are still progressing for you Tracy

Jo - you had any more contractions or have things quietened down now?

Mrs Phez - fingers crossed everything kicks off for you soon, your baby must be very comfortable in there.


----------



## jojo-m

mum2be2011 said:


> Just a quick update from me ladies. Had a phonecall from the hospital this morning and they cant fit me in till Friday for a scan. Im seeing the consultant anyway on Friday but I now have to have the scan before the appointment so that he can discuss results and make a plan. Not happy as thats another 2 days before we find out if Hayley is ok, apparently the dr from triage is happy for me to wait till then but if movement drops off again or I have more leaking im to call and go straight in. :(
> 
> Hope things are still progressing for you Tracy
> 
> Jo - you had any more contractions or have things quietened down now?
> 
> Mrs Phez - fingers crossed everything kicks off for you soon, your baby must be very comfortable in there.

make sure you keep a close eye on those movements then hun, and don't hesitate to go straight back if you don't think your getting enough, 2 days is a while to wait when there are concerns! 

Been getting a few tightenings today, a little bit more painful than ususal BH but not coming regular like last night. Feeling very thirsty and only eating small amounts because had a couple of boughts of diarrhoea again and was a little bit sick. body definately clearing out but for how long that will go on is anyones guess :shrug: I just hope if things start up again tonight it will be for real because these mild contractions that are faffing about are enough to keep me awake and exhausted yet serve no purpose what so ever! Not my idea of labour! 

any news on tracy? can't believe 3 of us up niggling and stuff in the night and no babies! Better luck tonight mrsphez! Tracy hope your :baby: is well on the way before then! x


----------



## smiffy85

Wow things have been hotting up!

Just wanted to catch up and and see how everyone was doing!

To my edd buddy MrsPhez I hope your feeling ok and sending lots of labour luck your way!

Tracy c'mon woman get your arse in gear lol!! Bless you at least things are happening now. :hugs:

Jo you too! Hope you start to prgress soon love!

Toby had a dodgy afternoon/evening yesterday and wouldn't stop crying for about 4 hours! Upset me a bit but think that was the hormones more than anything. On the plus side he enjoyed his bath yesterday morning and we went for a little walk at lunchtime which he slept through lol.

He slept well last night though after finally going down after his feed at half 11. He fell asleep on me in bed and then I dropped off and woke at 1am thinking he should really go in his bed lol. So he went in and woke at 5 past 4 ofr another feed, went back down at 5am and then woke again at half 8. Then all he has done today is eat then sleep lol. I even managed to escape to go to the supermarket for half an hour just to get essentials. Crazy times and didn't think I would be doing this yet. Felt weird to leave him though!!!

Got some friends coming round shortly to meet him for the first time. So I best go lol!

Hugs for everyone!

xxxx


----------



## LittleMrs

Cheers ladies, still here at home. Contractions still irregular as anything although are getting closer and more painful. I CAN still talk through them but don't really want to- just people keep talking to me during them. It was never made very clear if the contractions are bad when you don't want to talk or when you can't talk. Either way they seem to be pretty much on top of each other but not consistent in amount of pain or duration. Mostly I'm just tired coz I've only been able to sleep about 10 mins at a time and that was earlier in the day. Am worried it's not even proper labour because I'm starting to get tired and grizzly now. 

Good luck to jo, mrsphez and rachael- all just as likely to have the next jellybean as me. 

Leanne. Lol- I'm trying to get a move on, not as quick as I thought.


----------



## Disneydancr

sar35 said:


> Its a shame we all live so far apart, we could of all met up!

 agreed. If anyone comes out to California and wants to take the family to disneyland, just let me know. I can sign in 3 people per day (babies under 3 don't count.



jojo-m said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update from me ladies. Had a phonecall from the hospital this morning and they cant fit me in till Friday for a scan. Im seeing the consultant anyway on Friday but I now have to have the scan before the appointment so that he can discuss results and make a plan. Not happy as thats another 2 days before we find out if Hayley is ok, apparently the dr from triage is happy for me to wait till then but if movement drops off again or I have more leaking im to call and go straight in. :(
> 
> Hope things are still progressing for you Tracy
> 
> Jo - you had any more contractions or have things quietened down now?
> 
> Mrs Phez - fingers crossed everything kicks off for you soon, your baby must be very comfortable in there.
> 
> make sure you keep a close eye on those movements then hun, and don't hesitate to go straight back if you don't think your getting enough, 2 days is a while to wait when there are concerns!
> 
> Been getting a few tightenings today, a little bit more painful than ususal BH but not coming regular like last night. Feeling very thirsty and only eating small amounts because had a couple of boughts of diarrhoea again and was a little bit sick. body definately clearing out but for how long that will go on is anyones guess :shrug: I just hope if things start up again tonight it will be for real because these mild contractions that are faffing about are enough to keep me awake and exhausted yet serve no purpose what so ever! Not my idea of labour!
> 
> any news on tracy? can't believe 3 of us up niggling and stuff in the night and no babies! Better luck tonight mrsphez! Tracy hope your :baby: is well on the way before then! xClick to expand...

good job eating light. I never had the clearing out, and when I first went into labor, my bowels were impacted (constipated) and it doubled the pain of the contractions before I finally got my epidural.



LittleMrs said:


> Cheers ladies, still here at home. Contractions still irregular as anything although are getting closer and more painful. I CAN still talk through them but don't really want to- just people keep talking to me during them. It was never made very clear if the contractions are bad when you don't want to talk or when you can't talk. Either way they seem to be pretty much on top of each other but not consistent in amount of pain or duration. Mostly I'm just tired coz I've only been able to sleep about 10 mins at a time and that was earlier in the day. Am worried it's not even proper labour because I'm starting to get tired and grizzly now.
> 
> Good luck to jo, mrsphez and rachael- all just as likely to have the next jellybean as me.
> 
> Leanne. Lol- I'm trying to get a move on, not as quick as I thought.

Yay, Tracy!!! Don't worry about nothing happening. You said you were 3 cm dilated, which means you're in active labor. There's no real reason to be at the hospital unless you want pain medications. I would head back, though if the contractions are on top of each other. Even if they're irregular, that could mean you're progressing quickly- and I don't think you want a home birth!


----------



## millward329

Yeah may be just as well to ask to go back for a progression check Tracy, I'm sure they won't mind a phone call either x


----------



## millward329

On checking third tri I can see that Noodlejuice due on 5th had Jasper at ten to one this morning. Also JaymeeBee had Peyton yesterday at 6.21 after what seems like days of labour. Congrats to both x


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> Mrsphez, hope it was related to labour and you go soon.
> 
> 11 hrs in and I only seem to get contractions when I'm comfortable. Sod's law doesn't quite explain how I feel about that. I feel a bit like crying in frustration that I'm in pain and it's not going anywhere and I can't get any sleep either. Watching Adam sleep and I am so incredibly jealous.

Just to let you know hun I was like this all day New Years eve then when it finally kicked in, it was quick. May be positioning of baby. :hugs: at least things are starting xxxxx thinking of you xxx


----------



## jms895

Jo, MrsPhez and Rachael , thinking of you all and hope babies are here very soon! xx


----------



## pinkie77

Oooh more babies! Think mines forgotten where the exit is lol

Congratulations to the new jellybeans x x x


----------



## MrsPhez

The only news today for me is that I lost some plug, woo frickin hoo. No show still. No contractions, haven't even noticed BH. And everyone giving me advice on how to start labour, grrrrrrrr.
Oooh I'm in a fine mood aren't I!?! At least my little boy is happy, he's squirming away and actually, that's all that matters.


----------



## smiffy85

I'm still up!!! Have sent Jack to bed cos he looked knackered but I don't feel tired even though Toby is asleep. He will probably make me suffer later when I want to sleep. And no-one is around! Grrr! Lol!

Was fantastic showing him off to some friends! They all think he's awesome and he did a massive explosive poo in front of some of them lol. :haha: One of the couples brought their little boy with them who is about 18 months now and hes so sweet and a proper little boy. Our house isn't little person proof at all and his dady had to follow him around to stop him demolishing everything. When I showed him Toby he pointed and said 'baby' bless him. Then when they left he gave him a kiss! So cute!

Just tried to attach some pics but they keep failing so will try again tomorrow! 

Good luck to those in the beginnings of labour!

Congrats to noodlejuice, jaymeebee and Laura!! Plus anyone else I may have forgotten! 

I really need to check the mummies thread too now seeing as I now am 1!!! xxxxx


----------



## iprettii

urgh I'm feeling pretty down today.
it's basically just "one of those days" for me.

I "had" a doctors appointment today which apparently was cancelled.. The office has been closed since monday due to the recent weather conditions and they won't reopen until tomorrow so who knows when they're going to reschedule me because they're closed friday through sunday then after that I'll be 39 wks.

I was really hoping to find out if I'm making any progress but I guess I won't find out a thing. :(

For the past maybe 2 hours i've been feeling a little uncomfy sensation in my lower back, it doesn't hurt but it's noticeable. I doubt it means anything though.


----------



## hodbert

Forget Me Not had her baby according to fb, a little girl born on 17th Jan weighing 8lb 9oz called Frances Elizabeth.


----------



## Disneydancr

millward329 said:


> On checking third tri I can see that Noodlejuice due on 5th had Jasper at ten to one this morning. Also JaymeeBee had Peyton yesterday at 6.21 after what seems like days of labour. Congrats to both x

Holy Moley! she said she was going into labor on the 5th. I thought she for sure had her baby before yesterday!!!!! Congrats to all the new mommies!


----------



## Mom 2B

Hi ladies.....not sure what happened as i did post about an hour ago but its not here. So this one will be even shorter than the one i tried to post. 

My son, Quinlan Matthew Stephen (Quinn for short) was born on Monday Jan 10th at 10:13 am by c-section after 18 hours of labour andd two trips to hospital (was not dialated at all the first time) I took the nipple stimulation advice and gave them a tweak as well as being thouroughly checked by dr and that seemed to do the trick.

Quinn weighed 5lbs 3oz and is considered IUGR even though he was born at 37+1. hes such a tiny little guy. Had some trouble with blood sugars staying up so BFing was not going so well the first 2 days and i had to give formula but hes a champ at BFing today. I am home from hospital a day early because i was doing so well. dont get me wrong im sore but im not feeling too bad. 

I can't remember what else i wanted to post but ill write more if i think of it tomrrow as its now 1am here and im tired. 

Sorry I jumped the queue...lol but baby Quinn wanted out. Hope you overdue ladies get your babies soon. Lots of labour dust....and do try the nipple stimulation nect time your having BH. I think it worked for me!


----------



## jojo-m

Congrats to all you new mummies! 

It's been quiet on here tonight so I assume Tracy and mrsphez and rachael all had a better nights sleep and are still pregnant? I know I did but I really needed the sleep! Not even a BH last night! Only a few trips to loo for a pee! X


----------



## millward329

Yay for sleep Jo-Jo

Happy EDD Rachael x


----------



## mum2be2011

Due date for me today and no signs of little lady making an appearence :(

There must have been something in the air last night Jo as I had a good nights sleep, only woke the once for the loo. Phoebe was shattered and slept really well too. Cant understand why I feel as if ive had little or no sleep but hey ho.

Has anyone heard from Tracy? is she still plodding along in labour or has baby arrived? Hope for her baby has arrived as she has really suffered this week poor thing.


----------



## lauren-kate

I'm still here too :wave:

Nothing much in the way of 'signs' or anything, just spending the time freezing meals and cleaning :)


----------



## jms895

:hugs: everyone xx


----------



## Jolene

Congrats to NoodleJuice and JaymeeBee!

Tracey, Jo, MrsPhez, Rachael, Pinkie, you all must have pretty comfy wombs. Good Luck to you ladies. It's been pretty quiet on here today. Are you ladies still around?????

Regina, I would love to take you up on your offer. My son would love to visit DisneyLand but don't think we'll ever get there :(


----------



## smiffy85

I'm here too! Sarah isn't around cos its Joe's tongue tie appointment today isn't it. Hope everything goes ok. 

My little man is still being gorgeous! We feel very lucky at the minute to have a content baby. After being up till 1am with a feed and change after checking on here havng some 'mummy time' lol he slept through till 10 to 5 and then woke for a feed and went back down at half 5 and didn't wake us up till 10 to 9! He's been in the wide awake club this morning too and had a bath and a story with daddy. It was amazing he really looked like he was looking at the pictures! I'll see if it will let me post pics in a minute as it wouldn't last night for some reason!

I hope all the ladies with imminent signs of labour are doing well!

Who is tracy's buddy?? Any news?? 

xxxx


----------



## pinkie77

I'm still here! Things do seem to be progressing though, a lot more than with my previous pregnancies so it's still looking good! 

Hugs to the other ladies still waiting x x x


----------



## smiffy85

Here's Toby and Daddy reading one of my favourite stories 'Owl Babies'.

I LOVE these pictures!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1000208bnb.jpg
File size: 150.5 KB
Views: 6









P1000209bnb.jpg
File size: 156.9 KB
Views: 5









P1000211bnb.jpg
File size: 152.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkie77

Awww, how cute are they? And I looooove owl babies too, it was one of my daughter's favourites! Sadly I gave all the baby/toddler books away to a toddler group a few years ago but I guess it gives me an excuse to buy more :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Lovely pics Smiffy xx


----------



## sar35

lovely pics Smiffy, hope we have some new babies in here soon. We are home i have written about it in the mummies thread x


----------



## millward329

Aww that is so cute Leanne, loving his little mop of hair!
Glad you and Joe are back Sarah, will go check it out in a min.

Well ladies it is soooo not my day today, though bump has hiccups over my bladder which is amusing me slightly! First woke up to fridge and freezer being off because I had knocked the plug with the ironing board last night. Then been out for the slowest waddle around Morecambe ever! Got back to my car to find a parking ticket despite having paid the parking fee and displayed my ticket - it had fallen off with the condensation : ( Went to Sainsbury's and couldn't buy and fridge goods as they had a powercut. Grrr. Home for a nap so lets hope I'm less grouchy when I wake up.


----------



## MrsPhez

Aw Smiffy. Very cute pics! Can't believe he's pretty much a week old now! I am jealous!
Slept well. DH said we're getting out of the house so out we went. Took all my effort to to put one foot in front of the other by the end of our shopping trip.
Having yet more cramps but nothing more. Still positive he'll be here before induction on Monday. The little monkey is desperate to get out! Thanks for everyone's positive vibes.


----------



## jojo-m

Lovely pics smiffy! Mrsphez you sound nice and cheery, I'm sure you won't need induction! 

Susie what a morning, I would be pee'd off too! Hope a snooze helps the mood! 

Been hearing some stories from mums at school saying they went into labour after being only 3/5ths and no signs to giving birth in 2 hours so made me feel a bit more positive it can happen! X


----------



## millward329

Yay Jo-Jo here's to some baby action tonight! Didn't get to nap think I'm too hormonal - surely all these hormones must be doing something....


----------



## jojo-m

We can do it susie, let's aim for labour tonight and keep each other company on here thru the night! Lol if only it were that easy hey?! X


----------



## millward329

Okay I'm up for it if you are...now just to work on those little babies agendas lol


----------



## Mom 2B

MrsPhez said:


> Aw Smiffy. Very cute pics! Can't believe he's pretty much a week old now! I am jealous!
> Slept well. DH said we're getting out of the house so out we went. Took all my effort to to put one foot in front of the other by the end of our shopping trip.
> Having yet more cramps but nothing more. Still positive he'll be here before induction on Monday. The little monkey is desperate to get out! Thanks for everyone's positive vibes.




millward329 said:


> Okay I'm up for it if you are...now just to work on those little babies agendas lol

NIPPLE STIMULATION LADIES!!!!!!! I'm not sure who first postd about this but when i was having those BH and got sent home from hospital not dialated I remembered that post and gave it a try. I swear thats what made it all happen....or maybe it was just my time but give it a try.....it cant hurt right? LOL


----------



## mum2be2011

Jo and Susie can I join the labour tonight club? Ive done cooking this baby now lol

Laura - will give the nipple stimulation ago, its something ive not tried apart from swallowing semen and castor oil and those 2 will definately not be happening.


----------



## jms895

Yes I said the nipple thing It worked for me :)

Good luck!

Anyone heard from Tracy?


----------



## mum2be2011

no, not heard anything Jade. Had a look on her facebook and Tracy hasnt posted anything since 5:30 last night. A couple of people on her profile have been asking but no replies or other messages to say baby is here. Just hope she has had her baby now.


----------



## jms895

Me too! And hope you arnt far behing hun xx


----------



## mum2be2011

Me too Jade. Got my scan and appointment with consultant at 8:50 in the morning, depending on the result of the scan I will either be having a sweep or being induced. 

Lukes mum is booked on a flight over from France on Sunday as she is just sat around waiting for the phonecall to say we are in labour get on the next available flight which at the moment each day is getting more pricy to fly over. So we have bitten the bullet and told her to get on the next cheapest flight. Nursery are on stand-by for tomorrow, they have reserved a space for Phoebe should we need it and a friend of mine who lives around the corner has a little boy 10 days older than Phoebe has offered to pick her up from nursery (she is cabin crew for jet2 and doesnt finish her shift till 3pm) and have her overnight if needed and her husband has offered to look after Phoebe on Saturday as Leanne is on stand-by for work if we are in labour.


----------



## jojo-m

Yes Rachael let's do it! Be so fab if all 3 arrived tomorro! Sounds like you all prepared anyway! Once the young man is in bed the nipple twiddling and bouncing can begin ;-) good luck girls x


----------



## mum2be2011

Good luck to you too Jo :hugs:


----------



## Disneydancr

Saw on Facebook that Tracy had her baby. Her DH posted it as his status!!!! Baby Holly is finally here!


----------



## mum2be2011

Thanks for the update Regina. I just saw your message on Tracy's facebook :)

Glad baby Holly is here


----------



## jojo-m

Congrats to Tracy xx


----------



## Disneydancr

here's what adam posted 51 minutes ago via iphone:
My baby girl Holly was born today at 2:30pm and weighed 8lbs 9oz yay so happy


----------



## jms895

Aww bless her congrats to Tracy!

Jo and Rachael labour dust to you both :dust:


----------



## sar35

yay congrats Tracy..............who's Tracy?:blush:

c'mon ladies twiddle and bounce, twiddle and bounce :tease::holly: and remember if all else fails you could always swallow the stuff that got you in this position in the first place :rofl: :sick:


----------



## mum2be2011

sar35 said:


> yay congrats Tracy..............who's Tracy?:blush:
> 
> c'mon ladies twiddle and bounce, twiddle and bounce :tease::holly: and remember if all else fails you could always swallow the stuff that got you in this position in the first place :rofl: :sick:

Tracy is LittleMrs.

lol, Ive already said Sarah that I wont be swallowing any of that :haha: im happy to bounce and twiddle although no doubt I will get some very strange looks from Luke (if he ever takes his eyes of the damn xbox, its crashed 3 times now mid-mission and hes not impressed. Wish I hadnt bought him the damn game now :blush:)


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Tracy :yipee:

Good Luck Rachael, Jo and Susie :thumbup:


----------



## jojo-m

I'm not swallowing none of that either!!! been twiddling for 15 whilst bouncing now and BH are coming thick and fast, thats all they are though so I stopped the twiddling and now just bouncing for rest of hour. Might get another 15 of twiddling after that if I don't find it too annoying, the lengths we will go to hey lol! 

Jade how many twiddles did you need to do? was it hours of it? x


----------



## beccybobeccy

jojo-m said:


> I'm not swallowing none of that either!!! been twiddling for 15 whilst bouncing now and BH are coming thick and fast, thats all they are though so I stopped the twiddling and now just bouncing for rest of hour. Might get another 15 of twiddling after that if I don't find it too annoying, the lengths we will go to hey lol!
> 
> Jade how many twiddles did you need to do? was it hours of it? x

I was just going to ask the same question, am bouncing whilst using the "stimulation" mode on the breast pump. I haven't managed to do it for more that 10 mins without getting bored/distracted/pissed off.


----------



## hodbert

You girls well make me laugh with your talks of twiddling, swallowing etc!!!!!!!!! 

Congrats to Tracy, another Holly!! Yey! Cmon you ladies-in-waiting, get those LO's out by any or all means! :sick:


----------



## jojo-m

Becky really how annoying is it!!! I could never get hubby to do it for me, the urge to smack him in the head would be unbearable! I've quit now, managed 2 lots with an hour of bouncing! 

Hope to be chatting thru our contractions later lol x


----------



## Mom 2B

I only did it for about 15-20 minutes. And I was very gentle about it. Not sure if taht helps. I also had been having BH for about 8 hours so not sure if it was real labour to begin with adn only had no progession with dialation or what. Sure hope it helps youladies.


----------



## millward329

Yay for Tracy x nothing happening here with me no ball to bounce on, no semen and not sure I can think of twiddling just yet a while. Distraction techniques it will be


----------



## mum2be2011

To the ladies that did/are doing the nipple stimulation did you find that your boobies went rock hard, very warm and leaked whilst you were twiddling. Ive just been bouncing on the ball and twiddling my nipples (15 mins each side) and I dont know whether the low back pain is from all the bouncing or not. Top of bump is also rock hard.

Jo, Susie and Beccy how you all getting on, anyone having any twinges or symptoms?


----------



## Disneydancr

sounds promising Rachael!


----------



## abstersmum

Last day at work tomorrow and due date on Saturday I will be starting the eviction process tomorrow night


----------



## pinkie77

Just to let you know I had my daughter at home at 11.14pm yesterday (13/01/11) and she is absolutely georgous. I'm over the moon and will update properly tomorrow x x


----------



## beccybobeccy

mum2be2011 said:


> To the ladies that did/are doing the nipple stimulation did you find that your boobies went rock hard, very warm and leaked whilst you were twiddling. Ive just been bouncing on the ball and twiddling my nipples (15 mins each side) and I dont know whether the low back pain is from all the bouncing or not. Top of bump is also rock hard.
> 
> Jo, Susie and Beccy how you all getting on, anyone having any twinges or symptoms?

Nothing changed for me really. Same old Braxtons, same crampy feeling and some sore nipples of course (but thats my own fault!!). Sadly am up at 3am though. Stupid pregnancy insomnia wasn't helped by OH tonight. I took myself to bed about 9.30pm with my book, drifted off around 11pm and was then woken by stupid clot of OH coming to bed at 1am after being unable to stop playing Gran Turismo.



abstersmum said:


> Last day at work tomorrow and due date on Saturday I will be starting the eviction process tomorrow night


Well done on FINALLY finishing work. :happydance::happydance:
You deserve a bloody medal for lasting so long!!




pinkie77 said:


> Just to let you know I had my daughter at home at 11.14pm yesterday (13/01/11) and she is absolutely georgous. I'm over the moon and will update properly tomorrow x x

Massive congrats pinkie!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Disneydancr

yay pinkie!

Wow, you ladies coming up/ passing your due dates: your little ones are bound to be big, strong and healthy for cooking so long! Well done!


----------



## Mom 2B

Hey ladies. here is the link to my facebook pics of my little boy Quinn

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=265225&id=507783459&l=d09ae9f92e

Hope it works


----------



## hodbert

Congrats Pinkie!!!!


----------



## jojo-m

Congrats pinkie so glad you got your home birth! I'm sure that what you wanted or I hope so lol! 

Well absolutely nothing to report not even aware of BH thru night, this baby is just not coming! Hope you other girls had better luck! Becky yes boobs go hard but only leak if squeezing and bump was very tight only while doing it. X


----------



## sar35

Congrats Pinkie excellent news x


----------



## millward329

Congrats Pinkie x


----------



## Fraggles

Congrats pinkie cant wait to see pictures, had you planned a home birth?


----------



## Central Perk

Hey all just wanted to say that I had my daughter, Hazel Thelma on Tuesday 11/1/2011.

I got to Hospital at 8pm and she arrived at 11.52pm weighing 7lb 11oz! She didn't want to hang around!

I had gas and air and had a small tear and was discharged the next morning. She is feeding brilliantly and is utterly gorgeous!

Congrats to all the other new Mummy's and good luck to everyone waiting x


----------



## sar35

Central Perk said:


> Hey all just wanted to say that I had my daughter, Hazel Thelma on Tuesday 11/1/2011.
> 
> I got to Hospital at 8pm and she arrived at 11.52pm weighing 7lb 11oz! She didn't want to hang around!
> 
> I had gas and air and had a small tear and was discharged the next morning. She is feeding brilliantly and is utterly gorgeous!
> 
> Congrats to all the other new Mummy's and good luck to everyone waiting x

congrats, glad it went well, pop over to the mummies thread when u get a moment :hugs:


----------



## lauren-kate

Congratulations pinkie and Central! :)


----------



## Blondie007

Congratulations Pinkie and Central Perk! x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Mom 2B said:


> Hey ladies. here is the link to my facebook pics of my little boy Quinn
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=265225&id=507783459&l=d09ae9f92e
> 
> Hope it works

Awwww!!! So cute!!! Congratulations! xx:happydance:



Central Perk said:


> Hey all just wanted to say that I had my daughter, Hazel Thelma on Tuesday 11/1/2011.
> 
> I got to Hospital at 8pm and she arrived at 11.52pm weighing 7lb 11oz! She didn't want to hang around!
> 
> I had gas and air and had a small tear and was discharged the next morning. She is feeding brilliantly and is utterly gorgeous!
> 
> Congrats to all the other new Mummy's and good luck to everyone waiting x

 Massive Congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## beccybobeccy

The joy of fridays have gone now I've finished work. I'm SO tired. I didn't get to sleep until 4.30am when I passed out on the sofa. I dragged my bum to bed about 6am but was disturbed by OH constantly pressing snooze on his effing alarm.

I've only just got up now. What a bum!! My body clock is so out of whack now. ENOUGH already! Only 2 days til due date but I'm placing no hope or wishful thinking in this. 
Is anyone doing anything fun today?


----------



## sar35

all im doing is waiting for a delivery


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies just a quick update from me as the news still hasnt sunk in with me yet.

Been at the hospital for our appointment with the consultant and also for our scan this morning. There is no need to induce me as yet as baby is happy, doing well and still has normal amounts of fluid to swim in.

At the scan baby is currently measuring 4.2kg (9lb 4oz according to the growth chart in my notes) and is on the 95th centile for everything apart from head circumference which doesnt fit on their graph (is above 100th centile!). Baby is still definately a girl, has a full head of hair, nice long legs and big feet. Baby is back to back with me and she was led more on my left side although when the consultant felt baby she was on the right but still back to back. Babies head is only 1/5th palpable so they are happy that she is well and truly engaged as they can only feel a small part of her head.

The consultant has decided that because of my history, Phoebe's birth and complications in this pregnancy to not let me go to far over (hospital policy is sweep at 5-7 days over and induction 10-12 days over. I am now booked in for induction of labour for 9am on Wednesday 19th Jan (40+6) if baby doesnt come on her own. They have said that as labour progresses they dont think baby will fit down the birth canal or induction fails then I will go for a c-section.


----------



## beccybobeccy

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies just a quick update from me as the news still hasnt sunk in with me yet.
> 
> Been at the hospital for our appointment with the consultant and also for our scan this morning. There is no need to induce me as yet as baby is happy, doing well and still has normal amounts of fluid to swim in.
> 
> At the scan baby is currently measuring 4.2kg (9lb 4oz according to the growth chart in my notes) and is on the 95th centile for everything apart from head circumference which doesnt fit on their graph (is above 100th centile!). Baby is still definately a girl, has a full head of hair, nice long legs and big feet. Baby is back to back with me and she was led more on my left side although when the consultant felt baby she was on the right but still back to back. Babies head is only 1/5th palpable so they are happy that she is well and truly engaged as they can only feel a small part of her head.
> 
> The consultant has decided that because of my history, Phoebe's birth and complications in this pregnancy to not let me go to far over (hospital policy is sweep at 5-7 days over and induction 10-12 days over. I am now booked in for induction of labour for 9am on Wednesday 19th Jan (40+6) if baby doesnt come on her own. They have said that as labour progress they dont think baby will fit down the birth canal or induction fails then I will go for a c-section.


Oh WOW, congratulations! you have an end date and all is well! That is so great. Are you pleased?

The 19th Jan is a nice sounding birthday! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mum2be2011

Beccy - Im pleased to have a date set and the 19th sounds cool but im so worried about the size of babies head and her weight. I know Phoebe was a big baby (8lb 10oz) and I pushed her out in 3 pushes and had a very quick labour im still scared.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Gosh yes, stupid naive first timer here... didn't even think about the size of the head and pushing it out. 

Sometimes knowing what you have to come is worse than not knowing. My MW just keeps saying a "nice size" baby. WTH does that mean?

I'm sure they will look after you hun. I can't offer any more encouragement than that as I sit here in my ignorance about birth...

Can I offer a hug? :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

great news Rachael! don't worry about baby been 9lb, 2 of my pals gave birth to their second babies 5 months ago and both were 9lb 1 and 9lb 4. One of my friends is tiny 5ft 3, is about a size 6 if that, she is such a skinny little thing yet she said the labour was better than with her 7lb 7oz baby which was her first! They will be keeping a close eye on you and have already warned you that you will be whipped off for a section at signs of trouble! so enjoy knowing you have an end date! 

This madam is showing no signs of coming at all, so rubbish! 3 days over tomorrow, must admit it would be highly convenient to have her come over the weekend instead of in the week! if she does stick to that I'm sure she is going to be a daddys girl who is very considerate! Paul got lots of work on in next few weeks so no paternity leave for him! joys of having your own business I guess! Least we would get some help at weekend! x


----------



## mum2be2011

beccybobeccy said:


> Gosh yes, stupid naive first timer here... didn't even think about the size of the head and pushing it out.
> 
> Sometimes knowing what you have to come is worse than not knowing. My MW just keeps saying a "nice size" baby. WTH does that mean?
> 
> I'm sure they will look after you hun. I can't offer any more encouragement than that as I sit here in my ignorance about birth...
> 
> Can I offer a hug? :hugs:

Your not being naive Beccy, im just being over sensitive at the moment. Your :hugs: is very much appreciated thank you. Shame your not closer for a proper hug.


----------



## abstersmum

Well that's work over with till June it was a bit of an anti climax had a quick thanks then asked where all my cover work was luckily I had prepared or I would still be sorting it out


----------



## millward329

Sorry you're feeling a little unsettled Rachael. Are you more upset at the thought of pushing her out or the potential c-section :hugs:

No signs of my little man moving at the MW appt today. No appointments left for my sweep next Friday either. The good news is she will come to my house on the Thurs instead but me being weird doesn't like the thought of that. Would rather be able to walk away afterwards but will just go out to my friends instead. Here's hoping he gets a wriggle on before then, still 3/5 engaged.


----------



## jojo-m

what is it with this 3/5ths susie? mine has been that since 20th Dec at least! its so annoying when they say its still the same isn't it? Oh well least not long to wait for your sweep! know what you mean by feeling a bit weird about it being at home lol! wonder if they will do it on sofa or bed?

abstersmum woo hoo for finishing work, you can have a well earned relax now before baby comes!

Just wondering if anyone knows? I know with second babies they don't necessarily engage before labour begins but what about your cervix?? do they expect it to be anterior and effaced and dilated a bit before labour begins? With corey he was fully engaged for a couple of weeks but cervix at last apt was unreachable before I went into labour?? x


----------



## mum2be2011

Susie - Its the thought of the c-section and also having a definate date for meeting baby Hayley (although Ive had enough of being pregnant I dont want it to end). I want a normal delivery as this is our last baby and I would feel cheated if i ended up having a c-section (nothing againgst the ladies that have had them) if the dr hadnt mentioned c-section I probably wouldnt even be thinking about the what ifs.

I know im being over emotional and it sucks, Luke has spent the afternoon ducking from me (not physically) im being so short and snappy with him and non of this is his fault. He offered to go to Tesco to get me some wotsits and some chocolate so I could stay at home and I went ballistic at him and had a right go at him. He asked what I fancied for tea and that I could have whatever I fancied and I bit his head off.


----------



## beccybobeccy

The stupid thing about engaging is I think the baby can just pop out again? Can it not? Annoying. 

Last Thursday at the MW I was 1/5 engaged, on Tuesday at the hospital I was 3/5 engaged... by that rate I figure I should be crowning by Monday! LOL!

I'm trying the ignoring method tonight. Which is difficult when you are carrying an extra 3 stone (I know, I know!) and am walking like I've got a rod up my ass. Excuse the potty mouth. I'm not even due til Sunday and I'm slowly disintegrating. (Maybe this is transition!? LOL)


----------



## Mom 2B

jojo-m said:


> what is it with this 3/5ths susie? mine has been that since 20th Dec at least! its so annoying when they say its still the same isn't it? Oh well least not long to wait for your sweep! know what you mean by feeling a bit weird about it being at home lol! wonder if they will do it on sofa or bed?
> 
> abstersmum woo hoo for finishing work, you can have a well earned relax now before baby comes!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows? I know with second babies they don't necessarily engage before labour begins but what about your cervix?? do they expect it to be anterior and effaced and dilated a bit before labour begins? With corey he was fully engaged for a couple of weeks but cervix at last apt was unreachable before I went into labour?? x

For me I was 25% effaced at my last appt and when i went to hospital with contractios at 1130pm sunday i was 50% but not dialated. when iwent back to hospital at 730am monday i was 2 cm and paper thin. So i think you efface before labour starts...atleast i did. Hope that helps


----------



## beccybobeccy

mum2be2011 said:


> Susie - Its the thought of the c-section and also having a definate date for meeting baby Hayley (although Ive had enough of being pregnant I dont want it to end). I want a normal delivery as this is our last baby and I would feel cheated if i ended up having a c-section (nothing againgst the ladies that have had them) if the dr hadnt mentioned c-section I probably wouldnt even be thinking about the what ifs.
> 
> I know im being over emotional and it sucks, Luke has spent the afternoon ducking from me (not physically) im being so short and snappy with him and non of this is his fault. He offered to go to Tesco to get me some wotsits and some chocolate so I could stay at home and I went ballistic at him and had a right go at him. He asked what I fancied for tea and that I could have whatever I fancied and I bit his head off.

I did the same to Giuseppe earlier on the phone who offered to bring back some nice food. I feel terrible about it now. I was just ranting at him, then I forgot what I was ranting about so I started crying. He said "why don't you have a nice bath and a little nap" so I started going on about how I was like a beached whale in the bath last time floundering about and how unhelpful he was. Poor lad was at work. I know he feels utterly useless and is trying to help but it just seems like the smallest thing sets me off. He isn't useless. He's been amazing but I have no patience. I think he fears for his life at the moment.


----------



## mum2be2011

beccybobeccy said:


> The stupid thing about engaging is I think the baby can just pop out again? Can it not? Annoying.
> 
> Last Thursday at the MW I was 1/5 engaged, on Tuesday at the hospital I was 3/5 engaged... by that rate I figure I should be crowning by Monday! LOL!
> 
> I'm trying the ignoring method tonight. Which is difficult when you are carrying an extra 3 stone (I know, I know!) and am walking like I've got a rod up my ass. Excuse the potty mouth. I'm not even due til Sunday and I'm slowly disintegrating. (Maybe this is transition!? LOL)

Beccy im not sure about if baby can pop back out if it is your 1st baby :wacko: I know with your 2nd and more baby can pop out as a baby has already been through there and the head isnt as tight in the pelvis. The midwife and consultant measured me twice today and the midwife 1st got baby as fully engaged couldnt feel any head, the consultant measured me a 2/5ths palpable and at the scan the radiographer commented that baby was right down in my pelvis but could still turn its head in my pelvis. When the consultant re-checked me after the scan he said i was now 1/5ths palpable. 

Engagement is very confusing as some midwives/drs say 2/5ths is baby only in 2/5ths where as others say that only 2/5ths is palpable and is practically engaged. Its crazy :shrug:


----------



## millward329

Yeah lets ignore the engagement thing in protest I say....they are going to come out when they are ready anyway. Glad you understand my sentiment Jo, guess they will use the bed as I have a tiny sofa. Sorry you guys are feeling the emotions at the moment - my hormones are making me grouchy too so good job I'm alone. I spoke to my Mum on the phone and she said she was induced with all four us kids. What was encouraging though was that with my youngest brother she was already in labour and a few cms dilated without feeling any pain at all, so guess it really can happen any time from now.


----------



## Jolene

pinkie77 said:


> Just to let you know I had my daughter at home at 11.14pm yesterday (13/01/11) and she is absolutely georgous. I'm over the moon and will update properly tomorrow x x

Congrats Pinkie!!!!! Are you going to share her name and some pics with us? May she bring you lots of happiness and joy!



Mom 2B said:


> Hey ladies. here is the link to my facebook pics of my little boy Quinn
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=265225&id=507783459&l=d09ae9f92e
> 
> Hope it works

He is adorable Laura!



Central Perk said:


> Hey all just wanted to say that I had my daughter, Hazel Thelma on Tuesday 11/1/2011.
> 
> I got to Hospital at 8pm and she arrived at 11.52pm weighing 7lb 11oz! She didn't want to hang around!
> 
> I had gas and air and had a small tear and was discharged the next morning. She is feeding brilliantly and is utterly gorgeous!
> 
> Congrats to all the other new Mummy's and good luck to everyone waiting x

Congrats Central!! Welcome to the world little Hazel :hi:



beccybobeccy said:


> The joy of fridays have gone now I've finished work. I'm SO tired. I didn't get to sleep until 4.30am when I passed out on the sofa. I dragged my bum to bed about 6am but was disturbed by OH constantly pressing snooze on his effing alarm.
> 
> I've only just got up now. What a bum!! My body clock is so out of whack now. ENOUGH already! Only 2 days til due date but I'm placing no hope or wishful thinking in this.
> Is anyone doing anything fun today?

Shame Beccy, you really sound like you've had enough now, lol



abstersmum said:


> Well that's work over with till June it was a bit of an anti climax had a quick thanks then asked where all my cover work was luckily I had prepared or I would still be sorting it out

Woohoo for maternity leave. You've really left it for the last minute, crazy gal. Hope baby comes soon!


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats tothe new mummies and lost of labour :dust: to everyone else xx


----------



## millward329

Oh forgot to mention that I asked Destiny Faith who had Taylor Mason (can't remember when) if Mrs England had her baby. The answer was yes a little girl Delilah Grace on boxing day. Can't believe how many first timers have been coming early - everyone says its usual to be late first time round!


----------



## blessed

Wow! congratulations everyone!


----------



## jms895

Rachael try not to worry hun and see how it goes xxx glad baby is healthy and happy still cooking!

Jojo, Susie and others still pregnant - cmon babies!

:dohh: Who is Samantha Stevens who added me on FB? I accepted but lost track now of Bnb friends sorry xxxx


----------



## sar35

jms895 said:


> Rachael try not to worry hun and see how it goes xxx glad baby is healthy and happy still cooking!
> 
> Jojo, Susie and others still pregnant - cmon babies!
> 
> :dohh: Who is Samantha Stevens who added me on FB? I accepted but lost track now of Bnb friends sorry xxxx

she is pinkie


----------



## jms895

sar35 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Rachael try not to worry hun and see how it goes xxx glad baby is healthy and happy still cooking!
> 
> Jojo, Susie and others still pregnant - cmon babies!
> 
> :dohh: Who is Samantha Stevens who added me on FB? I accepted but lost track now of Bnb friends sorry xxxx
> 
> she is pinkieClick to expand...

Ahhh thought so :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Congats to all the new mummies first and foremost! Fab news!

Well day 11 past EDD came and I decided I needed a break from this site today. Had bad sleep due to stressing and spent the best part of an hour in floods of tears. This is the first day where I've really thought enough is enough now. I've lost a bit more plug today but haven't had any other cramps really. Either that or I'm just so used to them now I don't notice. Midwife was wrong about it coming by tomorrow and I stupidly got my hopes up again.
Hubby has been so good. Made me blueberry pancakes with bacon and maple syrup, mmmm. Had a nap this afternoon and his family came round for spontaneous cards night which although I wasn't keen for, did take my mind off things.
The PMA has gone for a while, sorry to moan...........


----------



## beccybobeccy

MrsPhez said:


> Congats to all the new mummies first and foremost! Fab news!
> 
> Well day 11 past EDD came and I decided I needed a break from this site today. Had bad sleep due to stressing and spent the best part of an hour in floods of tears. This is the first day where I've really thought enough is enough now. I've lost a bit more plug today but haven't had any other cramps really. Either that or I'm just so used to them now I don't notice. Midwife was wrong about it coming by tomorrow and I stupidly got my hopes up again.
> Hubby has been so good. Made me blueberry pancakes with bacon and maple syrup, mmmm. Had a nap this afternoon and his family came round for spontaneous cards night which although I wasn't keen for, did take my mind off things.
> The PMA has gone for a while, sorry to moan...........

Poor you MrsPhez :hugs:
I'm so bloody fed up already so I have NO idea of how you must be feeling at +11 days!!!

Is it Monday you are being induced if nothing over the weekend?


----------



## Disneydancr

aw, mrsphez! I'm so sorry to hear that you haven't had your baby yet... maybe the EDD was wrong or something? I can't imagine how frustrating that must be. I really hope something starts happening for you! lots of :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

beccybobeccy said:


> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> Congats to all the new mummies first and foremost! Fab news!
> 
> Well day 11 past EDD came and I decided I needed a break from this site today. Had bad sleep due to stressing and spent the best part of an hour in floods of tears. This is the first day where I've really thought enough is enough now. I've lost a bit more plug today but haven't had any other cramps really. Either that or I'm just so used to them now I don't notice. Midwife was wrong about it coming by tomorrow and I stupidly got my hopes up again.
> Hubby has been so good. Made me blueberry pancakes with bacon and maple syrup, mmmm. Had a nap this afternoon and his family came round for spontaneous cards night which although I wasn't keen for, did take my mind off things.
> The PMA has gone for a while, sorry to moan...........
> 
> Poor you MrsPhez :hugs:
> I'm so bloody fed up already so I have NO idea of how you must be feeling at +11 days!!!
> 
> Is it Monday you are being induced if nothing over the weekend?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes Monday is day for induction but not sure I want to be induced. I am really scared that I will be hooked up and unable to move, that DH won't be allowed with me all the time and there could be distress caused to baby due to intense contractions. :cry:
> Am thinking of asking for an elective C-Section. Need to think long and hard this weekend. Hubby is an eye surgeon at same hospital I'm due to give birth in so he's gonna call an obstetrician tomorrow and see what the lay of the land is. No medical reason for C-Sec = no C-Sec but so many inductions end up in C-Secs I'd rather it was done in non-emergency conditions.
> I do know that I need to stop stressing! Hope my PMA returns tomorrow. I just want to meet our baby.Click to expand...


----------



## abstersmum

I was induced at term +10 with my first and went into labour 4 hours later it went fine and I didn't need a c section you should be fine with how late you are


----------



## Blondie007

Mrs Phez, I am the same as you. Beimg induced on Sunday and really scared. scared pf the whole induction (which is stopping me from getting so excited about meeting my baby) and scared cos DH will have to leave me on my own on Sunday night. I know I need to be brave but just scary as never been in hospital before.... :-(

Hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## millward329

lying awake thinking about how I dont want to go to hospital when it comes to labour. It seems so scary and being on my own at night time in a ward full of babies and other mums.


----------



## Disneydancr

You'll be great. And hopefully the doctors and nurses are awesome. Honestly, my OH didn't have much to do during my labor- I would have been just fine without him. He slept through the first night of her life, and went home to sleep the second. It's not bad. We're here if you need support. You can update your status on facebook too, and change your notification options to receive texts from facebook so we can stay in touch. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## jojo-m

mrsphez gosh no one could blame you for feeling like that! 11 days over sucks big time! at 3 days over I'm moaning far more than you! sounds like hubby is looking after you well so let him pamper you for today! They say the more your relaxed the more likely you are to go into labour hence all the night births! (explains why i'm overdue, nothing relaxing about a 4 year old boy and a hubby who is really thoughtless, I seem to do nothing but yell at the both of them lately).

So how is everyone else? susie not ignoring you but I commented on facebook so would only be repeating what I put there :hugs:

I've woken up with a really horrible dull back ache, right low down almost in my bottom this morning, I finally gave in and just got up. Would love to get excited and think ooh maybe but I think we all know its more likely just the pain from sleeping on my hips radiating round! Right off to crunch some more ice x


----------



## Disneydancr

Hang in there jojo!


----------



## abstersmum

Due date today and no sign yet


----------



## tinkerbellfan

not been on here for a while so just catching up on all the threads been so tired of late and busy getting ready for our baby boy due next week!! (20th jan) no sign yet really aching and braxton type twinges midwife said on thurs (13th) that he is 3/5 so is in right place and said next thurs 20th at my app she will do a sweep if we want see if it gets him moving this is my 1st and fiances 3rd baby so im so nervous of the unknown... labour, being in hospital (hate them) and having to stay alone there at night etc :O( i think fiance is just as nervous as me but both so excited to be meeting baby finley soon :o) hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## MrsPhez

Thank you for being so supportive. Am feeling better today. Am just confused about everything, I just hadn't prepared my self for being this overdue but I'm coming to terms with it. Had a better sleep, although have had headache last couple of days. Prob stress related.

Blondie, wishing you all the very best for your induction. It will so amazing to meet our new additions and it will be soon!

Jo-Jo - am back into relax mode. DH made me a frothy coffee! Hope your back pain mean there is a baby round the corner!


----------



## jojo-m

abstersmum said:


> Due date today and no sign yet

Happy due date to you! Hope you don't see too many days past it without :baby: putting in an appearance!



tinkerbellfan said:


> not been on here for a while so just catching up on all the threads been so tired of late and busy getting ready for our baby boy due next week!! (20th jan) no sign yet really aching and braxton type twinges midwife said on thurs (13th) that he is 3/5 so is in right place and said next thurs 20th at my app she will do a sweep if we want see if it gets him moving this is my 1st and fiances 3rd baby so im so nervous of the unknown... labour, being in hospital (hate them) and having to stay alone there at night etc :O( i think fiance is just as nervous as me but both so excited to be meeting baby finley soon :o) hope you are all doing well xxx

You will be fine, I was telling susie that you will be so busy with baby and exhusted from birth you will be more irritated than anything else with all the noise on the wards when you want to sleep! :hugs:



MrsPhez said:


> Thank you for being so supportive. Am feeling better today. Am just confused about everything, I just hadn't prepared my self for being this overdue but I'm coming to terms with it. Had a better sleep, although have had headache last couple of days. Prob stress related.
> 
> Blondie, wishing you all the very best for your induction. It will so amazing to meet our new additions and it will be soon!
> 
> Jo-Jo - am back into relax mode. DH made me a frothy coffee! Hope your back pain mean there is a baby round the corner!

Good to hear your going to have a nice relaxing day, I'm going for a waddle round the shops later for a bit of retail therapy (although in York not Sheffield so about an hours drive away :haha: :haha: hope I'm not going to live to regret that! Would be amusing though! Do you see midwife again soon or just at induction next? on the positive side of induction your 99% more likely to get an epidural if you ask for one than if you don't get induced! x


----------



## millward329

Good to see you again Tink, know exactly that feeling about hospitals.

Jo you and your ice! Hope your day cheers up for you x


----------



## millward329

Happy EDD Joanna x


----------



## jojo-m

p.s I don't like my new ticker statement - baby is anywhere from 5 to 11 pounds - lets hope its more in the 7-8lb range :laugh2:


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls hope you are all ok and coping with your last fews days of being preggy (hopefully!). To all those who are worried about inductions, although my labour was long and ended in c-section, that was nothing to do with being induced, more my body not able to push holly out. The induction process is nothing to worry about and you will be great. Once you get in there you just go with it anyway and even though I was in there for 40 hours (again not due to being induced) it didnt seem like it at the time and when i look back it doesnt seem that long either. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

jojo-m said:


> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> Due date today and no sign yet
> 
> Happy due date to you! Hope you don't see too many days past it without :baby: putting in an appearance!
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbellfan said:
> 
> 
> not been on here for a while so just catching up on all the threads been so tired of late and busy getting ready for our baby boy due next week!! (20th jan) no sign yet really aching and braxton type twinges midwife said on thurs (13th) that he is 3/5 so is in right place and said next thurs 20th at my app she will do a sweep if we want see if it gets him moving this is my 1st and fiances 3rd baby so im so nervous of the unknown... labour, being in hospital (hate them) and having to stay alone there at night etc :O( i think fiance is just as nervous as me but both so excited to be meeting baby finley soon :o) hope you are all doing well xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You will be fine, I was telling susie that you will be so busy with baby and exhusted from birth you will be more irritated than anything else with all the noise on the wards when you want to sleep! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for being so supportive. Am feeling better today. Am just confused about everything, I just hadn't prepared my self for being this overdue but I'm coming to terms with it. Had a better sleep, although have had headache last couple of days. Prob stress related.
> 
> Blondie, wishing you all the very best for your induction. It will so amazing to meet our new additions and it will be soon!
> 
> Jo-Jo - am back into relax mode. DH made me a frothy coffee! Hope your back pain mean there is a baby round the corner!Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear your going to have a nice relaxing day, I'm going for a waddle round the shops later for a bit of retail therapy (although in York not Sheffield so about an hours drive away :haha: :haha: hope I'm not going to live to regret that! Would be amusing though! Do you see midwife again soon or just at induction next? on the positive side of induction your 99% more likely to get an epidural if you ask for one than if you don't get induced! xClick to expand...

Yes that is a definite bonus! Thanks for that!


----------



## MrsPhez

The pelvic pressure today is immense. Very difficult to get comfortable now. Yet more plug lost. Have decided to keep my intentions of having this baby naturally w/o C-Section. Feeling loads better emotionally. Bubs feels like he's trying to fight his way out of a paper bag. Come on little one you can do it.
Hope you're all having a good day x


----------



## jms895

Hope your all ok! Cant believe some of you are still pregnant, feesl like ages ago since I had Alexander! I want a bump again! xx


----------



## millward329

Jade you can borrow my bump for a bit ....


----------



## tinkerbellfan

millward329 said:


> Good to see you again Tink, know exactly that feeling about hospitals.
> 
> Jo you and your ice! Hope your day cheers up for you x

i have never liked them im hoping i wont be in there to long lol , feeling uncomfortable today back ache and aches in tummy especially when walking / standing , wonder when he intends on making an appearance ?? getting nervous now but excited as well :)


----------



## jojo-m

MrsPhez said:


> The pelvic pressure today is immense. Very difficult to get comfortable now. Yet more plug lost. Have decided to keep my intentions of having this baby naturally w/o C-Section. Feeling loads better emotionally. Bubs feels like he's trying to fight his way out of a paper bag. Come on little one you can do it.
> Hope you're all having a good day x

your showing all the signs he's going to come, lets hope your have a super fast labour to make up for the wait! x


----------



## beccybobeccy

ooh heres hoping mrsphez!

happy EDD abstersmum!!

Been for a long walk today and only suceeded in what feels like stitch... that is not going to bring on the Oxytocin now is it?!


----------



## jms895

Awww it wont be long now for all of you xx


----------



## jojo-m

It feels like its going to be long! I know in reality its only 11 days max! I may well beg for induction next weekend rather than mid week since it would be a nightmare with childcare. :haha: its worth a try anyway! x


----------



## mum2be2011

I know what you mean Jo about the childcare issue. Phoebe is in nursery 3 days a week and fortunately for us the hospital have given us Phoebe's middle day in nursery. Its a logistical nightmare, although we have wanted baby to make an appearence at the back of our minds we have been trying to work out who could come and look after her etc. The nearest family member is 3 hours away although I have a friend round the corner who we could have used if she wasnt on shift.

Fortunately for us Luke's mum arrives from France tomorrow night so childcare is now no longer an issue. Hope the hospital can do next weekend for you when you have childcare for Corey.


----------



## Shabutie

Hi, I had my daughter Amara on 28th December weighing 7lbs 11oz. My due date was the 7th January. (Previously 11th Jan - It got changed at the 12 week scan)

Can I be added please?

xx


----------



## sar35

Shabutie said:


> Hi, I had my daughter Amara on 28th December weighing 7lbs 11oz. My due date was the 7th January. (Previously 11th Jan - It got changed at the 12 week scan)
> 
> Can I be added please?
> 
> xx

Congratulations. I can add you to the January Jellybean Mummies thread.

When i was induced with my daughter they gave me Friday the 13th so i asked if it could be Monday the 16th, they said yes, so worth asking if you can choose the date.


----------



## LittleMrs

Hiya guys. Sorry I've been AWOL. Am still in hospital. Don't know how many of you have seen my or adam's facebook and Internet in hospital is rubbish so will update fully tomorrow when I get bk home (finally). Labour went badly for me, baby moved and after 40 or so hrs they decided to pull her out with forceps then, when they couldn't, do an emergency c-section. But holly is here now. Yay! Sorry, lisa, we couldn't think of a replacement name and figured you prob wouldn't worry too much about sharing a name. They've currently taken holly so I can have sone rest, which I was all for but now can't sleep coz I feel like a rubbish mum. 
Love to all, I haven't been able to read all but will tomorrow. Thanks for all your support in the lead-up to and during my labour. Lifesavers, all of you. Xxx


----------



## millward329

Yay made it to due day, so excited to see ticker. Yay for you too Beccy . . . now just for some babies!


----------



## Jolene

Happy due date Susie and Beccy. Come on babies, your mommies want to meet you!


----------



## jojo-m

LittleMrs said:


> Hiya guys. Sorry I've been AWOL. Am still in hospital. Don't know how many of you have seen my or adam's facebook and Internet in hospital is rubbish so will update fully tomorrow when I get bk home (finally). Labour went badly for me, baby moved and after 40 or so hrs they decided to pull her out with forceps then, when they couldn't, do an emergency c-section. But holly is here now. Yay! Sorry, lisa, we couldn't think of a replacement name and figured you prob wouldn't worry too much about sharing a name. They've currently taken holly so I can have sone rest, which I was all for but now can't sleep coz I feel like a rubbish mum.
> Love to all, I haven't been able to read all but will tomorrow. Thanks for all your support in the lead-up to and during my labour. Lifesavers, all of you. Xxx

Congratulations again, not the best birth but you and holly are safe and well that's the end game! Grab yourself an hour Hun, I love having cuddles when moms need rest when I work maternity wards! Holly will be looked after and your not a rubbish mom your exhausted! Get back some energy you'll feel tons better xxx





millward329 said:


> Yay made it to due day, so excited to see ticker. Yay for you too Beccy . . . now just for some babies!


----------



## jojo-m

Stupid iPhone wouldn't let me scroll down, I wanted to add Beccy and susie happy due date xx


----------



## Mom 2B

LittleMrs. I know how you feel. I didn't sleep for the first 2 days wth my daughter. Every little noise i heard from the hallway, outside, other babies....i was so worried i wouldn't hear my baby. It was aweful. Finaly onmy last night there they had to take baby and give me drugs so i could sleep. I felt aweful but after a good 5 hours straight sleep I felt more with it and was a better mommy because of it. I was just exhausted and sooo emotional without sleep.
Take the help and get some sleep. i promise your not an aweful mom for it and youwill feel sooo much better after some sleep. You can only be a great mommy if you take care of yourself too....just remember that!!!!!


----------



## mum2be2011

Tracy - as the other ladies have said you arent a bad mum just because the staff have taken Holly so you can get some sleep. A happy mummy = a happy Holly. You need the sleep and rest Hun, if you were at home Adam could take Holly for an hour or so for you to get some rest, the hospital are doing the same thing for you. 

Susie & Beccy - happy due date to both of you. Hopefully you won't go to far over and you will have babies in your arms.


----------



## jms895

LittleMrs said:


> Hiya guys. Sorry I've been AWOL. Am still in hospital. Don't know how many of you have seen my or adam's facebook and Internet in hospital is rubbish so will update fully tomorrow when I get bk home (finally). Labour went badly for me, baby moved and after 40 or so hrs they decided to pull her out with forceps then, when they couldn't, do an emergency c-section. But holly is here now. Yay! Sorry, lisa, we couldn't think of a replacement name and figured you prob wouldn't worry too much about sharing a name. They've currently taken holly so I can have sone rest, which I was all for but now can't sleep coz I feel like a rubbish mum.
> Love to all, I haven't been able to read all but will tomorrow. Thanks for all your support in the lead-up to and during my labour. Lifesavers, all of you. Xxx

Sorry It wasnt good hun, but hope its becoming a distant memory and Holly is doing great, bless her xxx



Jolene said:


> Happy due date Susie and Beccy. Come on babies, your mommies want to meet you!

Yay happy due dates!



mum2be2011 said:


> Tracy - as the other ladies have said you arent a bad mum just because the staff have taken Holly so you can get some sleep. A happy mummy = a happy Holly. You need the sleep and rest Hun, if you were at home Adam could take Holly for an hour or so for you to get some rest, the hospital are doing the same thing for you.
> 
> Susie & Beccy - happy due date to both of you. Hopefully you won't go to far over and you will have babies in your arms.

Any updates from you hun? x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Thanks for the EDD congrats folks!! Can't believe we finally made it!!

Yay us Susie... Now the TRUE frustration can kick in! LOL

I totally agree with the others Tracy. You getting some rest so you are better able to look after Holly surely is you being the best mum you can be.

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## abstersmum

Still no sign of baby here


----------



## MrsPhez

LittleMrs said:


> Hiya guys. Sorry I've been AWOL. Am still in hospital. Don't know how many of you have seen my or adam's facebook and Internet in hospital is rubbish so will update fully tomorrow when I get bk home (finally). Labour went badly for me, baby moved and after 40 or so hrs they decided to pull her out with forceps then, when they couldn't, do an emergency c-section. But holly is here now. Yay! Sorry, lisa, we couldn't think of a replacement name and figured you prob wouldn't worry too much about sharing a name. They've currently taken holly so I can have sone rest, which I was all for but now can't sleep coz I feel like a rubbish mum.
> Love to all, I haven't been able to read all but will tomorrow. Thanks for all your support in the lead-up to and during my labour. Lifesavers, all of you. Xxx

Congrats on birth of Holly! You get some well earned rest, it's easy to get upset when you're sleep deprived. You'll make a fab Mum I'm sure. It will be great to get back on home territory as well. Look after yourself x:flower:


----------



## MrsPhez

beccybobeccy said:


> Thanks for the EDD congrats folks!! Can't believe we finally made it!!
> 
> Yay us Susie... Now the TRUE frustration can kick in! LOL
> 
> I totally agree with the others Tracy. You getting some rest so you are better able to look after Holly surely is you being the best mum you can be.
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?

Still nothing really, yet more plug lost. Am willing tomorrow to come now as I can't take the suspense any longer. Has anyone heard of anyone else going to 42 weeks??!!! I can't believe it! Some more babies due imminently, hope they come in a more timely manner.


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tracy - as the other ladies have said you arent a bad mum just because the staff have taken Holly so you can get some sleep. A happy mummy = a happy Holly. You need the sleep and rest Hun, if you were at home Adam could take Holly for an hour or so for you to get some rest, the hospital are doing the same thing for you.
> 
> Susie & Beccy - happy due date to both of you. Hopefully you won't go to far over and you will have babies in your arms.
> 
> Any updates from you hun? xClick to expand...

Nothing really going on, getting more frequent BH, increased CM and low back pain. Dont think this is a sign but I cant stop cleaning. Luke commented last night that if he stood still long enough i would try and clean him (pretty cheeky I thought)

On the final countdown now, Luke's mum is landing at 6:15 tonight and omg I cant wait. An extra pair of hands will be a huge help. Plus this morning Phoebe (15 months today) has learnt how to open doors. I was sat on the kitchen floor emptying a cupboard out and Luke was on the xbox in the front room with Phoebe. Heard her banging on the living room door and then it went quiet and I heard a click, heard her footsteps in the hallway and then the kitchen door opened. Phoebe walks in alone, comes over and gives me a hug but no Luke. I asked Luke why he let her out if he wasnt following and he turned round and said he hadnt, if ive latched the door then she has opened it herself. She opened 2 doors, now we are in trouble :haha:


----------



## jojo-m

possibly at slight progression from me. Felt a bit crampy walking round town this morning and when I've been to the loo had 3 little spots of 'spotting' like I'm about to start my period. Nothing on wiping at all but I'm daring myself to home its the start of my show! Going on birth ball for a bit now to see if I can get anymore out lol x


----------



## beccybobeccy

jojo-m said:


> possibly at slight progression from me. Felt a bit crampy walking round town this morning and when I've been to the loo had 3 little spots of 'spotting' like I'm about to start my period. Nothing on wiping at all but I'm daring myself to home its the start of my show! Going on birth ball for a bit now to see if I can get anymore out lol x


oooh fingers crossed its that 5-11lb baby trying to come out! lol!


Nothing happening here really. I've been crampy but then I've been like this for a few weeks now so I think thats just normal aches and pains. 

Going out for dinner with OH and his friends now to try and take my mind off things. Watched pot and all that... x


----------



## jms895

oOOOOOOH GOOD LUCK JO XX


----------



## ~TLC~

I blame pregnancy brain but I keep forgetting about this thread!!! But millward329 kindly reminded me about it again!! 

Today is my due date!! And hopefully I'll have a little boy to show for it soon. =D


----------



## jojo-m

happy due date TLC! 

Its very quiet on here today, obviously people have more interesting things to do than me! Feeling quite crampy again but no more spotting so if it was show, it was a rubbish one! :haha: 

Off to relax in bath! Hope one of us overdue ladies gets some 'real' action soon! 
xx


----------



## abstersmum

I've spent my first official day of maternity leave cleaning the bathroom and I'm exhausted don't know why it's not like it's big


----------



## hodbert

LittleMrs said:


> Hiya guys. Sorry I've been AWOL. Am still in hospital. Don't know how many of you have seen my or adam's facebook and Internet in hospital is rubbish so will update fully tomorrow when I get bk home (finally). Labour went badly for me, baby moved and after 40 or so hrs they decided to pull her out with forceps then, when they couldn't, do an emergency c-section. But holly is here now. Yay! Sorry, lisa, we couldn't think of a replacement name and figured you prob wouldn't worry too much about sharing a name. They've currently taken holly so I can have sone rest, which I was all for but now can't sleep coz I feel like a rubbish mum.
> Love to all, I haven't been able to read all but will tomorrow. Thanks for all your support in the lead-up to and during my labour. Lifesavers, all of you. Xxx

Hey Tracy, just seen your post, congrats on the birth of Holly! After having a similar length labour I know how you feel and don't feel like a bad mum for getting some rest! After my labour I could barely hold her I was so tired and every night we were in hosp she went into the nursery as we were just so shattered. Take the help whilst its there! And as for the name - yey for sharing names! :happydance:


----------



## ~TLC~

Don't worry I have no interesting things to do either. I've been sitting in front of this computer screen most of the day trying to pass the time! Solitaire has become my new best friend. Boredom is a wonderful thing I can only clean my house so many times, lol.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hey ladies!
Have been having another quiet day on B&B ready for action tomorrow. Action has found me early though! Waters have sprung a slow leak and just had a bloody show! With 12 hours to go to induction he sure was cutting it fine. Have called the maternity unit and they said to wait to go in until the morning as planned unless waters look murky. Still not had a single contraction since those 2 strange pains I felt Tues evening. Hoping for a speedy birth tomorrow by avoiding the pessaries and going straight for the drip/epidural combo.
Feeling excited, nervous but mainly positive and ready. Now how am I going to get a good night's rest? Time to go and check my bags to make sure I have everything. Good luck to all of you waiting. Am sure I'll be on here again soon even if bubs hasn't yet arrived. x


----------



## ~TLC~

I'm excited for you MrsPhez!! Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## millward329

Thats great Mrs Phez, all the best for you x


----------



## jojo-m

Yay mrsphez at last! I'm sure you will be contracting on your own by morning but good luck all the same! How exciting!! X


----------



## LittleMrs

jojo-m said:


> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> Due date today and no sign yet
> 
> Happy due date to you! Hope you don't see too many days past it without :baby: putting in an appearance!
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbellfan said:
> 
> 
> not been on here for a while so just catching up on all the threads been so tired of late and busy getting ready for our baby boy due next week!! (20th jan) no sign yet really aching and braxton type twinges midwife said on thurs (13th) that he is 3/5 so is in right place and said next thurs 20th at my app she will do a sweep if we want see if it gets him moving this is my 1st and fiances 3rd baby so im so nervous of the unknown... labour, being in hospital (hate them) and having to stay alone there at night etc :O( i think fiance is just as nervous as me but both so excited to be meeting baby finley soon :o) hope you are all doing well xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You will be fine, I was telling susie that you will be so busy with baby and exhusted from birth you will be more irritated than anything else with all the noise on the wards when you want to sleep! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for being so supportive. Am feeling better today. Am just confused about everything, I just hadn't prepared my self for being this overdue but I'm coming to terms with it. Had a better sleep, although have had headache last couple of days. Prob stress related.
> 
> Blondie, wishing you all the very best for your induction. It will so amazing to meet our new additions and it will be soon!
> 
> Jo-Jo - am back into relax mode. DH made me a frothy coffee! Hope your back pain mean there is a baby round the corner!Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear your going to have a nice relaxing day, I'm going for a waddle round the shops later for a bit of retail therapy (although in York not Sheffield so about an hours drive away :haha: :haha: hope I'm not going to live to regret that! Would be amusing though! Do you see midwife again soon or just at induction next? on the positive side of induction your 99% more likely to get an epidural if you ask for one than if you don't get induced! xClick to expand...

I keep having flashbacks - fairly sure i begged on my knees for an epidural. Got one though. 


hodbert said:


> Hey girls hope you are all ok and coping with your last fews days of being preggy (hopefully!). To all those who are worried about inductions, although my labour was long and ended in c-section, that was nothing to do with being induced, more my body not able to push holly out. The induction process is nothing to worry about and you will be great. Once you get in there you just go with it anyway and even though I was in there for 40 hours (again not due to being induced) it didnt seem like it at the time and when i look back it doesnt seem that long either. :hugs:

I hadnt realised how similar our labours were - I wasn't induced but it was 40 hrs and ended in a c-section.... and, of course a Holly. 



hodbert said:


> LittleMrs said:
> 
> 
> Hiya guys. Sorry I've been AWOL. Am still in hospital. Don't know how many of you have seen my or adam's facebook and Internet in hospital is rubbish so will update fully tomorrow when I get bk home (finally). Labour went badly for me, baby moved and after 40 or so hrs they decided to pull her out with forceps then, when they couldn't, do an emergency c-section. But holly is here now. Yay! Sorry, lisa, we couldn't think of a replacement name and figured you prob wouldn't worry too much about sharing a name. They've currently taken holly so I can have sone rest, which I was all for but now can't sleep coz I feel like a rubbish mum.
> Love to all, I haven't been able to read all but will tomorrow. Thanks for all your support in the lead-up to and during my labour. Lifesavers, all of you. Xxx
> 
> Hey Tracy, just seen your post, congrats on the birth of Holly! After having a similar length labour I know how you feel and don't feel like a bad mum for getting some rest! After my labour I could barely hold her I was so tired and every night we were in hosp she went into the nursery as we were just so shattered. Take the help whilst its there! And as for the name - yey for sharing names! :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm glad you're not upset. I honestly hadnt realised that it wasnt just the name they had in common. Wonder if other Hollys had a similar birth - maybe we should start warning people!!


----------



## abstersmum

Good luck mrs phez


----------



## jms895

Morning pregnant ladies :) Hows everyone?


----------



## jojo-m

still pregnant and totally fed up! stupidly had a feeling that last night would be the night, even arranged who I would call in the night etc. Even had bath with clary sage oil last night, didn't do anything but it was relaxing! Sweep tomorrow, not really looking forward to it as still getting slight spotting, starting to wonder if its an infection rather than start of anything. 

Wonder how mrsphez is getting on, aww hope she has her baby soon x


----------



## sar35

good luck Mrs Phez, not long Jo (sorry prob the wrong thing to say) :hugs:


----------



## abstersmum

I'm fed up too I also thought something could be starting last night and almost sent our daughter to my mums, also had an argument with oh this morning as he woke me up watching a loud film downstairs I know it was 9 am but it's my first day off work and he doesn't work and I let him lie in till 11 yesterday ok rant over sorry tired and emotional


----------



## jojo-m

thanks sarah, it gets harder to imagine having the baby rather than easier even though logic says that its less time to wait :haha: x


----------



## smiffy85

HIYA!!! :waves:

LOL! 

Just caught up with everything. Had like 12 or so pages to read so excuse me if I don't mention important stuff lol! Its been like 3 days since I checked on here (Toby has been a demading little monkey with feeding but more of that later) and can't believe the action!

Pinkie, Central Perk and LittleMrs - YAY YAY YAY! You finally have your babies! Congrats!

Beccy, Jo, Susie, MrsPhez, abstermum and anyone else still preggers - sending lots of hugs. I know I only went to +3/4 days over but I was so ready for Toby to come out by then so sympthise totally - and loving the eviction procedures! Still no swallowing though...nobody that desperate hehehehe :haha:

Need to check the mummies thread yet but I always come here first even tho Im not preg anymore lol. Like to keep up with those of you still cooking beans!

Toby is still adorable and is starting to look like a proper little person now not just a scrunchy newborn. He is a very demanding feeder tho and cos of that I have been suffering a bit with sore boobies and nipples. He can chomp down hard sometimes and it nearly has me on the ceiling!!! I bought some nipple sheilds which worked for a few days but he doesn't always accept them and tends to knock them off as he is latching on so have resorted to lansinoh cream which seems to work so far as long as I use it lots and after every feed. Started to express too now which helps and he takes a bottle well.

Had a few meltdowns RE feeding over the past few days but thats cos of the pain and the hormones. Was stressing OH out a bit and he just told me to relax and stop over analysing Toby's actions so much. I keep expecting a routine i think but he's only 10 days old lol! High expectations I think.

I love being a mummy tho, when he stares at me my heart melts and I love the cuddles! He was very good yesterday, we went to the pub for dinner for my mum's birthday and he slept the whole time in his car seat. Then had to wake him for a feed and her did a massive dirty nappy which involves a full costume change! :haha:

Still need to get aorund to writing my birth story. Have done a censored version for family email so just gonna adapt that. When I get a chance as I'm enjoying a catch up with you lot!

Sending lots of love and luck for labour to start soon!

Good luck MrsPhez for today! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

jms895 said:


> Morning pregnant ladies :) Hows everyone?

Still Pregnant :(


Hi Smiffy!! We're you only over by 3 days? It felt like longer..lol!

Even though am only 1 day over I still feel its going to be a while. 
I had a S&S this morning with the MW this morning which was a laugh! :haha:
Maybe that will get something going. I'm doubtful though. She told me to keep active so I'm going to bounce on my ball some more. 

Apparently thats it now with the community MW though so she booked me into the Day Assessment Unit at the hospital for another sweep and a check over on Day 10 (next Wednesday) at which point I will be booked in for induction.

How did your sweep go Jo?


Good Luck today MrsPhez!!


----------



## smiffy85

Yeah it did feel like longer! Those last few weeks drag so bad! Was due on monday and went in thursday but felt like ages from edd to having him. 

Daddy and Toby have just come downstairs. Toby is still sleeping which I'm not surprised about as his feed at 2:30am wasn't very long then he woke at half 7 and fed on and off for about 1 and a half hours! Little monkey. Don't know how I am ever gonna get anything done when OH goes back to work next week. Hopefully he will sleep like he is now!

xxxx


----------



## jojo-m

My sweep is tomorro Beccy, will be ashamed going with this spotting but I don't care! I need every bit of help I can get! 

Did she was how effaced/dilated you are? X


----------



## smiffy85

Good luck jo! I was 3/5ths engaged for like the last 4 or 5 wees too just to reassure you and didn't totally engage till labour and i never heard them say i was at all effaced until tby was neaqrly coming out lol! Suppose you can't get more effaced than crowning HAHAHA! 

Toby seems to like sitting with me on the computer! Maybe he recognises the noise of the keyboard from, all the bnb time i had before he came out! Keyboard is bump height lol!! 

Sweeps aren't as bad as you think! I had my cervix well and truly tampered with during the induction and it was nothing like i thought lol

xxxxx


----------



## naomicourt

Congratulations to all the new mummies!! :flower:

Also, good luck to all you ladies who have inductions booked in, I hope everything goes well. xx

Both my Son & Daughter are sound asleep so I finally have some me time! :happydance:

My husband is back at work now, and it is such a juggling act trying to get everything done in a day but, it is brilliant and I wouldn't change anything for the world!


----------



## sar35

Hi Naomi good to see you, how much does Bryce weigh now? I reckon Joe must be about 10lb now


----------



## naomicourt

Hi Sarah.

Bryce lost weight in his first week and went down to 8lb 8oz but, is now putting it back on and weighed 9lb 11oz on 10th so have a feeling he is more then 10lb now.

He is a bit of a guzzler! lol :haha:


----------



## beccybobeccy

jojo-m said:


> My sweep is tomorro Beccy, will be ashamed going with this spotting but I don't care! I need every bit of help I can get!
> 
> Did she was how effaced/dilated you are? X

Oh right sorry, I misread. 

I didn't know I was going to get one today she just said "how's about it?" 

I asked her about dilation but she wasn't really clear. She could get her finger in though lol:blush:... So I think that means 1cm for one finger - there is nothing in my notes though other than "1 finger"! (technical!)? She said the cervix was still high but it was thin. She said she tried to pull it down!? :shrug:

It was a little uncomfortable but fine. It was no where near as bad as the speculum I had last week! Although DTD with the OH yesterday might have loosened things up :haha::haha:

She did say she didn't think that the baby was coming today. :wacko:
but that the sweep might get something to happen!? So far... nothing but I'm bouncing all the same.

There are only 2 things I've decided that I'm not going to try to induce naturally. I'm not drinking Castor Oil or :spermy::sick:


----------



## sar35

beccybobeccy said:


> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> My sweep is tomorro Beccy, will be ashamed going with this spotting but I don't care! I need every bit of help I can get!
> 
> Did she was how effaced/dilated you are? X
> 
> Oh right sorry, I misread.
> 
> I didn't know I was going to get one today she just said "how's about it?"
> 
> I asked her about dilation but she wasn't really clear. She could get her finger in though lol:blush:... So I think that means 1cm for one finger - there is nothing in my notes though other than "1 finger"! (technical!)? She said the cervix was still high but it was thin. She said she tried to pull it down!? :shrug:
> 
> It was a little uncomfortable but fine. It was no where near as bad as the speculum I had last week! Although DTD with the OH yesterday might have loosened things up :haha::haha:
> 
> She did say she didn't think that the baby was coming today. :wacko:
> but that the sweep might get something to happen!? So far... nothing but I'm bouncing all the same.
> 
> There are only 2 things I've decided that I'm not going to try to induce naturally. I'm not drinking Castor Oil or :spermy::sick:Click to expand...

lol that always makes me smile... good luck Beccy x


----------



## ~TLC~

Okay, I'm done being pregnant... Anyone else? Lol. Hope I have some good news at my doctors appointment tomorrow!


----------



## jojo-m

will they offer you a sweep TLC? I've got a sweep booked, although must admit I'm getting a little hopeful over the bloody watery show I've had today and the urgent no 2 and the mean braxton hicks. Maybe the clary sage oil in bath did help ha ha! Oh well the sweep tomorro might help if this don't turn into anything!

Good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on x


----------



## jms895

hI EVERYONE! :)


----------



## beccybobeccy

jms895 said:


> hI EVERYONE! :)


HI!!

Just noticed no Susie today either here or on FB... 
anyone heard from her or am I jumping to conclusions again!!??


----------



## ~TLC~

jojo-m said:


> will they offer you a sweep TLC? I've got a sweep booked, although must admit I'm getting a little hopeful over the bloody watery show I've had today and the urgent no 2 and the mean braxton hicks. Maybe the clary sage oil in bath did help ha ha! Oh well the sweep tomorro might help if this don't turn into anything!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on x

I think my doctor said she'll do a sweep tomorrow but I can't remember... My memory is already failing me. If not I'll be asking about it but she did say she will induce me no later then the 24th so one week at the latest I'll get to see my little man!!! I've had no cramping or anything so I don't think I'll be going into labour anytime soon. :nope:

Good luck with your sweep!


----------



## ~TLC~

@ beccybobeccy - I added you on facebook through Susie yesterday!! She gave me a list of everyone else too but I accidently closed the chat window it was written in. >.>


----------



## sar35

beccybobeccy said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> hI EVERYONE! :)
> 
> 
> HI!!
> 
> Just noticed no Susie today either here or on FB...
> anyone heard from her or am I jumping to conclusions again!!??Click to expand...

oooooh yeah wheres susie?


----------



## ~TLC~

sar35 said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> hI EVERYONE! :)
> 
> 
> HI!!
> 
> Just noticed no Susie today either here or on FB...
> anyone heard from her or am I jumping to conclusions again!!??Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh yeah wheres susie?Click to expand...

She just commented on my facebook page about 5 minutes ago so I don't think she's in labour yet!


----------



## millward329

Hi, I'm here just been keeping occupied to take my mind off no baby exiting.....hope you have all been having a good day. 40+1 it is...


----------



## millward329

Aww I feel all loved now!


----------



## ~TLC~

millward329 said:


> Hi, I'm here just been keeping occupied to take my mind off no baby exiting.....hope you have all been having a good day. 40+1 it is...

I see 40+2 in my near future, lol.


----------



## millward329

Ditto TLC but they say it really can start any minute x


----------



## smiffy85

what is your name on facebook tlc!

o my god my son just EXPLODED!!!!!

XXX LOL


----------



## ~TLC~

millward329 said:


> Ditto TLC but they say it really can start any minute x

I'll believe it when I feel it!! Lol.


----------



## ~TLC~

smiffy85 said:


> what is your name on facebook tlc!
> 
> o my god my son just EXPLODED!!!!!
> 
> XXX LOL

Tara-Lynn C

That is my name on facebook! :thumbup:


----------



## smiffy85

Whole new outfit now for Toby. These pampers are good but not that good when 'that' comes out lol! xx


----------



## millward329

Lol Smiffy - what's it like not to have a baby in your tummy any more? Do you feel lighter all of a sudden after birth? I'm hoping to at least lose two stone! Is it weird being wobbly in the middle where the bean was?


----------



## Jolene

Oh you poor dear pregnant ladies, I really do feel for you :hugs: I would be pulling my hair out by now. 

My poor hubby has to hear about all of you and any exciting updates get passed his way too, lol. Jojo, he feels particularly sorry for you as we shared an EDD. He couldn't imagine still having to wait for Mackenzie.

Leanne, I find pampers don't hold in those poos either. I had the same problem with my son and pampers. Huggies are great, they really keep it all in.


----------



## sar35

I think Pampers smell too, they smell of wee.
Nice to see you Susie


----------



## jojo-m

I too am a huggies fan Leanne, my boy got a big willy and we couldn't even contain wee's in pampers! Lol hard to imagine all nappies and stuff when sat with the everlasting bump! 

Lol jolene, I need all the sympathy I can get! If this baby is big I'll end up bypassing lots of cute outfits I've bought! Your very lucky to have your gorgeous daughter already! 

Just sat doing some pelvic floors to try reduce the swelling that used to be my lady garden, now it's just a hamburger! If it's coming out for a sweep it better shrink a bit tonight! X


----------



## sar35

looking good Jo Jo


----------



## Mom 2B

sar35 said:


> I think Pampers smell too, they smell of wee.
> Nice to see you Susie

I dont like pampers cuz they smell and huggies i find go rock hard when they pee so it cant be confortable. I prefer no-name but the ones i like dont have newborn size! Booo!!!!


----------



## millward329

oh gosh Lydias birth made me cry and Im not soppy! Love the way Phil cried even though he wasnt sure about being a Dad . . . but umm really just need to say argh my baby has to make its way out of the baby gate soon!


----------



## jojo-m

I think I'm having contractions, wasn't sure they were just strong BH but the pain is really low down in pelvis when BH have always hurt my whole tum. They were a bit allover the place but last few have been 5-6 mins apart, much more painful early on than with Corey. Not rang triage yet just incase it all stops but can't keep off toilet either. Got my sister on standby anyway. Hope this is it ladies! x


----------



## beccybobeccy

~TLC~ said:


> @ beccybobeccy - I added you on facebook through Susie yesterday!! She gave me a list of everyone else too but I accidently closed the chat window it was written in. >.>

Yeah, I guessed it was you from your initials... It all made sense:hugs:



millward329 said:


> oh gosh Lydias birth made me cry and Im not soppy! Love the way Phil cried even though he wasnt sure about being a Dad . . . but umm really just need to say argh my baby has to make its way out of the baby gate soon!

LOL:haha::haha:
I had a little tear too. The sister throwing up wasn't that supportive though!
I see myself as the one being inducted though... 48 hrs later lol



jojo-m said:


> I think I'm having contractions, wasn't sure they were just strong BH but the pain is really low down in pelvis when BH have always hurt my whole tum. They were a bit allover the place but last few have been 5-6 mins apart, much more painful early on than with Corey. Not rang triage yet just incase it all stops but can't keep off toilet either. Got my sister on standby anyway. Hope this is it ladies! x


Oooh sounds promising. Will cross fingers! It's definitely your turn.

I wonder how MrsPhez got on today.


----------



## jms895

Your bump is so cute Jo!

Smiffy :haha: i hear ya with the newborn pooh! :sick:

Susie hurry up and have that baby too :haha:


----------



## jms895

OMG Good luck JO!!!! :wohoo:

:holly:

:holly:


----------



## millward329

sounds good news Jo especially with the spotting. We will be thinking of you and waiting for news of your lovely baby x


----------



## ~TLC~

jojo-m said:


> I think I'm having contractions, wasn't sure they were just strong BH but the pain is really low down in pelvis when BH have always hurt my whole tum. They were a bit allover the place but last few have been 5-6 mins apart, much more painful early on than with Corey. Not rang triage yet just incase it all stops but can't keep off toilet either. Got my sister on standby anyway. Hope this is it ladies! x

Crossing my fingers and toes for you!!


----------



## Fraggles

jojo-m said:


> I think I'm having contractions, wasn't sure they were just strong BH but the pain is really low down in pelvis when BH have always hurt my whole tum. They were a bit allover the place but last few have been 5-6 mins apart, much more painful early on than with Corey. Not rang triage yet just incase it all stops but can't keep off toilet either. Got my sister on standby anyway. Hope this is it ladies! x

ooooh good luck keep me posted :happydance:


----------



## Disneydancr

good luck all you ladies! Pretty soon, we'll have nobody on this thread!!!!

I'm a huggies fan too. They may get hard, but if you change them right away, it's not a problem. My big thing is that when Madison explodes, the Huggies keep it all in!


----------



## jojo-m

I'm definately in labour! It's pretty painful already but just on ball and managing at home. Sure I'll be at hospital thru the night! Hope I have a baby in my arms by morning! X


----------



## abstersmum

Yay fab news good luck jo x


----------



## jojo-m

gonna head hospital sooner rather than later, they are every 3 mins or less already, hope to god i'm dilated because they said they busy so will send me home with slightest excuse! x


----------



## ~TLC~

Oh my!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Mom 2B

Yay Jo! Congrats. Hope your far enough along taht they keep you and your baby will come quick.


----------



## jojo-m

I'm in hospital I'm 5cm so staying in x


----------



## abstersmum

Hope baby is here soon x x


----------



## millward329

brill Jo it will soon be all done so big congrats waiting from up all x x x


----------



## mum2be2011

jojo-m said:


> I'm in hospital I'm 5cm so staying in x

All the best Jo, your perseverance paid off in the end. Hope labour isn't to long or painful. Not long now till you have your gorgeous daughter in your arms. Thinking off you Hun xx


----------



## mum2be2011

Susie - are we the only 2 members of the can't sleep club left? Phoebe is teething so I've been up with her for almost 2 hours now and I'm shattered. She's finally settled in between me and Luke. I'm forgetting the 'don't share bed with baby' rule as I dont want to wake her.


----------



## millward329

Hi Rachael looks like its just you and me hun . . .I think Im ready to settle now, just been thinking about labour. All quite normal I think but just feeling finally ready to ask the person I want to come with me as a comfort to be there. Had some toast (my ultimate comfort food) and some Rennies so should be good now. Nice to see you on was wondering where wove were at - cant remember your induction date. Did you see one of the Jan Mums called their little girl Phoebe?


----------



## Disneydancr

yay jo! Definite labor there! 5cm! I missed all of that as one minute they checked me and I was at 3 and then the next time they checked me 4 hours later I was at 9.5!


----------



## sar35

check out Facebook!!!


----------



## hodbert

Flippin eck Sarah you're quick off the mark!!! :)


----------



## Disneydancr

wow that was quick, you two! Sarah, what are you doing awake? and btw, you and Joe should fly out- I would totally take you to disneyland!


----------



## sar35

im always up as i gotta get mark up and ready for school otherwise he would never go,also got an old school friend coming today,first time she has been here since we moved 2 and a half years ago. DD i dont even have a passport...how sad


----------



## Fraggles

Jo has had her baby

Baby Fearne Carmen Cooper arrived 04.56am 8 pounds 5oz feeding like mad

:cloud9:

Both doing ok :happydance:


----------



## abstersmum

Congrats jo x


----------



## Fraggles

Lauren has also had her baby girl :happydance:


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> Lauren has also had her baby girl :happydance:

whos lauren?


----------



## Fraggles

Lauren-Kate


----------



## sar35

Fraggles said:


> Lauren-Kate

Awww congrats x


----------



## millward329

Excellent baby news congrats to both mummies x so overdueness does end!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Congrats to Lauren Kate and Jo!!!

So who is left of those that post regularly? 
Rachael, Abstersmum, Susie, Me, TLC... have we heard anything from ipretti or did I miss something? 
Who else have I missed? 

...and no news from MrsPhez yet either...


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations to all new arrivals!

I've been keeping up to date with all the news on my i-phone but haven't had much sucess at replying one-handed while feeding lol. I'm on the pc now, still one-handed though so please forgive any typos :haha:

It's me that's called my dauhter Phoebe - wasn't even on the list but I decided she looked like a Phoebe when she was born. Still no middle name though - and she's being registered tomorrow!

Hope everyone is well and I'll try and put some photos up later (they're all on my phone)

Just posted my birth story if anyone wants to read it! https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/513207-im-b-n-b-homebirth-acheiver.html


----------



## Fraggles

Ive got our middle name now so he is Jacob Oliver we register tomorrow too :happydance:


----------



## abstersmum

How many days over is everyone I'm 3 days now


----------



## ~TLC~

Congrats to both!
Becky and Susie we are next! Haha... This is my wishful thinking for the day!


----------



## ~TLC~

abstersmum said:


> How many days over is everyone I'm 3 days now

Two days over now! :nope:


----------



## millward329

laid on hospital bed being monitored as hadnt felt bean move today. He keeps doing that then will be really active the next day and my mw said I really should get checked when it happens. All is well it seems on the monitor, was supposed to be going for a swim with my friend but may still be able to go after tea. A bit boring lying here but better to be safe I guess. Weird that I will be back at some point in the next 10 days to actually give birth in one of these 7 rooms!


----------



## Disneydancr

So weird that you ladies are overdue! It's only the middle of January! What happened to the late January Mommies? By the way, manda22 had her baby on the 14th by emergency c-section. She was due date buddies with me- tomorrow would have been it for us!


----------



## millward329

Yeah Mrs queue jumpers! Still here waiting for them to take me off the monitor. Zzzz


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> laid on hospital bed being monitored as hadnt felt bean move today. He keeps doing that then will be really active the next day and my mw said I really should get checked when it happens. All is well it seems on the monitor, was supposed to be going for a swim with my friend but may still be able to go after tea. A bit boring lying here but better to be safe I guess. Weird that I will be back at some point in the next 10 days to actually give birth in one of these 7 rooms!

Hope everything is okay hun, sounds similar to what happened to me last week. Hopefully you will be out soon and can go for your swim. 




Disneydancr said:


> So weird that you ladies are overdue! It's only the middle of January! What happened to the late January Mommies? By the way, manda22 had her baby on the 14th by emergency c-section. She was due date buddies with me- tomorrow would have been it for us!

Happy due date for tomorrow Regina... :haha::haha: 
despite the lack of orderly queue around this place! :happydance::happydance:
Congrats Manda22

I think the sweep might have done something as lost a nice big piece of plug, tinged with blood this morning... a bloody show? No f**king idea.


Any of you UK girls catch the Channel 4 "documentary" Big Fat Gypsy Weddings last year...? there is a full series starting tonight. The one-off last year was unbelievable!


----------



## abstersmum

Can't wait for gypsy wedding going to watch it in bed later


----------



## millward329

out now after two hours all is fine some slight tightenings but nothing that could remotely be described as a bh


----------



## abstersmum

That's good news Susie

Full moon tomorrow ladies let's hope this helps


----------



## jms895

Yes i will be watching Becky :)

Congrats Lauren, Jo and Pinkie xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats to the new mummies


----------



## hodbert

Congrats Lauren & Jo, come join us in the mummies thread when you are home and settled!

Hope things are finally happening for you Susie!

Missing gypsy wedding as its not on over here :( there is a lot of brilliant crap on tv here, but i do miss uk tv.


----------



## abstersmum

In the last 24 hours I have tried sex, pineapple, RLT, walking and nipple tweaking so far nothing has happened


----------



## ~TLC~

My doctors appointment to day went fairly well I've been having a dull ache on and off all day and I'll take the dull ache over no ache! Lol. She did say however, that my cervix is still really far back. :wacko: But! It is starting to thin out!! I'll be induced next Monday on the 24th if he is not here my then! :flower:


----------



## mum2be2011

pinkie77 said:


> It's me that's called my dauhter Phoebe - wasn't even on the list but I decided she looked like a Phoebe when she was born. Still no middle name though - and she's being registered tomorrow!

Congratulations pinkie, what a gorgeous name. I am slightly biased though as my 15 month old daughter is called Phoebe Louise :D

Well ladies baby has made no efforts or attempts of her own, despite a period of 2 hours earlier where I was having either extremely strong BH or contractions. Was getting them every 10-15 mins for 2 hours but by 6pm they had gone again :( went to the loo before bed and lost more plug but this time it had pink streaks in it and came out as a massive clump on the tissue when I wiped.

All set and ready now to go into hospital, induction is booked for 9am, Phoebe is all sorted and will be looked after by granny after nursery and one of my good friends is taking granny (luke's mum) to the nursery to collect her as we will have the car at the hospital. Sat up in bed now feeling really emotional and scared about being a mummy of 2 under 2 this time tomorrow. I wasn't scared till now, just hope labour and delivery is as easy, straight forward and as quick as Phoebes.

Hope all the ladies that are still waiting to meet their LO's aren't waiting much longer. Congrats to all the ladies that have already been made mummies :D


----------



## millward329

Morning Rachael  you are going to do just great so please try not to feel afraid. It will be hard work but you are also going to be so blessed by your two lovely daughters. Glad Granny has Phoebe for you, it must be reassuring. Will be thinking of you today and will love to hear the news - great that Luke can post here. Love and hugs x x x


----------



## mum2be2011

millward329 said:


> Morning Rachael  you are going to do just great so please try not to feel afraid. It will be hard work but you are also going to be so blessed by your two lovely daughters. Glad Granny has Phoebe for you, it must be reassuring. Will be thinking of you today and will love to hear the news - great that Luke can post here. Love and hugs x x x

Thank you very much Susie that is really nice. Hopefully you and Beccy won't have much longer to wait now till you meet your babies. Love and hugs to you too. Glad your baby is ok, it must have been really scary not feeling baby move, glad the hospital reassured you. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Racheal good look today and I hope you have a speedy induction and you have baby in arms soon. Dont be scared about being a mum of 2 under 2 im loving it and so glad ive done it I think you'll have a similar age gap to me mines 14 1/2 months between them :hugs:


----------



## sar35

Good luck mummies to be x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Will be thinking of you today Rachael, take care...

Morning all! I have a hideous cold now, how is it fair to be 40+3 and have a stinking cold? Rubbish


----------



## Jolene

Good Luck Rachael and Luke :dance: I'm sure you're going to do just great! Hope your labor is a speedy one!


----------



## sar35

Disneydancr said:


> So weird that you ladies are overdue! It's only the middle of January! What happened to the late January Mommies? By the way, manda22 had her baby on the 14th by emergency c-section. She was due date buddies with me- tomorrow would have been it for us!

congrats ill add her to the mummy thread


----------



## millward329

Aww that sucks Beccy but knowing our baby baking capacities you will probably be feeling better by labour!


----------



## abstersmum

Good luck mum2be I was induced with my first and went into labour after a few hours so baby may be here today x x


----------



## DJ987

Hi ladies, 

Can I proudly update with the news of the birth of my beautiful little girl Naya Sophie, who was born on 15th Jan at 12.22pm via c section after a failed induction for severe SPD. She is absolutely beautiful I'm so proud :) hopefully will update with birth story and pics soon :) xxx


----------



## jms895

Thinking of you Rachael! Good luck xxxx


----------



## sar35

DJ987 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I proudly update with the news of the birth of my beautiful little girl Naya Sophie, who was born on 15th Jan at 12.22pm via c section after a failed induction for severe SPD. She is absolutely beautiful I'm so proud :) hopefully will update with birth story and pics soon :) xxx

congrats, ill add you to the mummy thread in my sig


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> Aww that sucks Beccy but knowing our baby baking capacities you will probably be feeling better by labour!

I know! I think I'm paranoid now too... 

Ooh is that back ache?
Ooh is that "a clear out"?

Rather than just carrying on with life, which feels like its on pause at the moment, I feel like I'm just waiting, waiting, waiting... which isn't productive really but I have a stupid cold and don't feel like going out for any nice walks or shopping or anything fun... 

Sorry for the moan. Fed up!
Wonder how Rachael is getting on... :hugs:


----------



## ~TLC~

DJ987 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I proudly update with the news of the birth of my beautiful little girl Naya Sophie, who was born on 15th Jan at 12.22pm via c section after a failed induction for severe SPD. She is absolutely beautiful I'm so proud :) hopefully will update with birth story and pics soon :) xxx

Congratulations!


----------



## smiffy85

multi tasking ladies, bf-ing and typin so excuse no caps and mistakes lol!!



millward329 said:


> Lol Smiffy - what's it like not to have a baby in your tummy any more? Do you feel lighter all of a sudden after birth? I'm hoping to at least lose two stone! Is it weird being wobbly in the middle where the bean was?

yeah its pretty weird susie! as soon as baby is out your tummy feels like awater balloon! lol!



Jolene said:


> Oh you poor dear pregnant ladies, I really do feel for you :hugs: I would be pulling my hair out by now.
> 
> My poor hubby has to hear about all of you and any exciting updates get passed his way too, lol. Jojo, he feels particularly sorry for you as we shared an EDD. He couldn't imagine still having to wait for Mackenzie.
> 
> Leanne, I find pampers don't hold in those poos either. I had the same problem with my son and pampers. Huggies are great, they really keep it all in.

I tried huggies and they didn't seem to as absorbent as pampers! hmmm will just keep trial and erroring lol!



Mom 2B said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> I think Pampers smell too, they smell of wee.
> Nice to see you Susie
> 
> 
> I dont like pampers cuz they smell and huggies i find go rock hard when they pee so it cant be confortable. I prefer no-name but the ones i like dont have newborn size! Booo!!!!Click to expand...

yeah i find they smell a bit odd!



jms895 said:


> Your bump is so cute Jo!
> 
> Smiffy :haha: i hear ya with the newborn pooh! :sick:
> 
> Susie hurry up and have that baby too :haha:

its awesome isnt it jade!! :haha:



Fraggles said:


> Jo has had her baby
> 
> Baby Fearne Carmen Cooper arrived 04.56am 8 pounds 5oz feeding like mad
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Both doing ok :happydance:

woohoo for jo! saw pic on facebook earlier!



millward329 said:


> laid on hospital bed being monitored as hadnt felt bean move today. He keeps doing that then will be really active the next day and my mw said I really should get checked when it happens. All is well it seems on the monitor, was supposed to be going for a swim with my friend but may still be able to go after tea. A bit boring lying here but better to be safe I guess. Weird that I will be back at some point in the next 10 days to actually give birth in one of these 7 rooms!

hope michael doesn't keep you waiting much longer!



pinkie77 said:


> Congratulations to all new arrivals!
> 
> I've been keeping up to date with all the news on my i-phone but haven't had much sucess at replying one-handed while feeding lol. I'm on the pc now, still one-handed though so please forgive any typos :haha:
> 
> It's me that's called my dauhter Phoebe - wasn't even on the list but I decided she looked like a Phoebe when she was born. Still no middle name though - and she's being registered tomorrow!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I'll try and put some photos up later (they're all on my phone)
> 
> Just posted my birth story if anyone wants to read it! https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/513207-im-b-n-b-homebirth-acheiver.html

i kno how you feel hun! its hard to keep up with a newborn but now iv perfected typing one handed i might be able to multi task more!!



mum2be2011 said:


> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> It's me that's called my dauhter Phoebe - wasn't even on the list but I decided she looked like a Phoebe when she was born. Still no middle name though - and she's being registered tomorrow!
> 
> Congratulations pinkie, what a gorgeous name. I am slightly biased though as my 15 month old daughter is called Phoebe Louise :D
> 
> Well ladies baby has made no efforts or attempts of her own, despite a period of 2 hours earlier where I was having either extremely strong BH or contractions. Was getting them every 10-15 mins for 2 hours but by 6pm they had gone again :( went to the loo before bed and lost more plug but this time it had pink streaks in it and came out as a massive clump on the tissue when I wiped.
> 
> All set and ready now to go into hospital, induction is booked for 9am, Phoebe is all sorted and will be looked after by granny after nursery and one of my good friends is taking granny (luke's mum) to the nursery to collect her as we will have the car at the hospital. Sat up in bed now feeling really emotional and scared about being a mummy of 2 under 2 this time tomorrow. I wasn't scared till now, just hope labour and delivery is as easy, straight forward and as quick as Phoebes.
> 
> Hope all the ladies that are still waiting to meet their LO's aren't waiting much longer. Congrats to all the ladies that have already been made mummies :DClick to expand...

hope evrything is going ok rachael! and luke too!



DJ987 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I proudly update with the news of the birth of my beautiful little girl Naya Sophie, who was born on 15th Jan at 12.22pm via c section after a failed induction for severe SPD. She is absolutely beautiful I'm so proud :) hopefully will update with birth story and pics soon :) xxx

Massive congrats hun!



beccybobeccy said:


> millward329 said:
> 
> 
> Aww that sucks Beccy but knowing our baby baking capacities you will probably be feeling better by labour!
> 
> I know! I think I'm paranoid now too...
> 
> Ooh is that back ache?
> Ooh is that "a clear out"?
> 
> Rather than just carrying on with life, which feels like its on pause at the moment, I feel like I'm just waiting, waiting, waiting... which isn't productive really but I have a stupid cold and don't feel like going out for any nice walks or shopping or anything fun...
> 
> Sorry for the moan. Fed up!
> Wonder how Rachael is getting on... :hugs:Click to expand...

Awww hun! your pic on fb is awesome! how are u feelin? have u tried a nice steamy bath? 

xxxx


----------



## ttcgeordie

hi thomas adrew david potter born 17th jan 8lbs 2oz XXX


----------



## smiffy85

Congratulations hun!

Just posted my birth story - finally! Beware I can ramble and its a long one!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/514406-our-little-bean-arrived-bit-hurry.html#post8738032


----------



## sar35

ttcgeordie said:


> hi thomas adrew david potter born 17th jan 8lbs 2oz XXX

Congrats, will update the mummies thread!



smiffy85 said:


> Congratulations hun!
> 
> Just posted my birth story - finally! Beware I can ramble and its a long one!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/514406-our-little-bean-arrived-bit-hurry.html#post8738032

:coffee:Off to read now x


----------



## abstersmum

Getting some bad pains this evening but I think there just bh it's not fair I want my baby now


----------



## beccybobeccy

I've been having weird cramps and pains all day. Nothing that you can describe as a contraction though. Not sure I will know it when it happens to be honest!


----------



## abstersmum

I know that feeling I didn't get bh last time and can't remember what contractions feel like


----------



## Mom 2B

When they get painful enought that you think you want some meds for relief you will know they are real. I never had BH with my daughter and I had them once for my son. I knew they were not real. When I did go into labour I knew the pain was worse than what they should have been for BH. I went to hospital and was not dialated so they told me it was BH but they lasted all night and got more painful so I went back in the morning and told them this HAS to be real. Hope that helps ladies. Trust me....as weird and not helpful as it sounds......you WILL know when its real labour pain.


----------



## Blondie007

Hi everyone. Just updating to let you know I had my gorgeous girl - Phoebe Elizabeth 17/01/2011 weighing 8lbs 14oz! She is gorgeous. I had a rare reaction to the gel for the induction which I'll post about another day but ended with an emergency c section. All good though and we are home already. 

Thank you for all your help.

Good luck to all the January jellybeans still patiently waiting - but worth every single second xxx

(I have put a picture on a thread for 3rd tri but dont know how to add one to this one. Sorry!)


----------



## sar35

Blondie007 said:


> Hi everyone. Just updating to let you know I had my gorgeous girl - Phoebe Elizabeth 17/01/2011 weighing 8lbs 14oz! She is gorgeous. I had a rare reaction to the gel for the induction which I'll post about another day but ended with an emergency c section. All good though and we are home already.
> 
> Thank you for all your help.
> 
> Good luck to all the January jellybeans still patiently waiting - but worth every single second xxx
> 
> (I have put a picture on a thread for 3rd tri but dont know how to add one to this one. Sorry!)

wow what a good weight, ill look for your other thread, congrats, ive added you to the mummy thread :thumbup:


----------



## millward329

Nothing happening here, bean has been very active today but nothing that can be described as remotely labour like. Think I'll still be here at the end of the month but strangely now I have reached due date I'm really enjoying making the most of my last bit of child free living : )


----------



## proudestdad

Hi everyone, just a quickie to let you know that Hayley Anne Sarah Yates was born at 21:07 on 19th January weighing 8lbs 10oz. Mum and baby are both doing very well.

I will let Rachael fill you all in on the gory details, but I am quite proud that I managed to watch baby being born from "the business end" and didn't feel queasy once!!

We will post pictures at some time before too long :)


----------



## jojo-m

Congrats again lovely news! Xx


----------



## sar35

proudestdad said:


> Hi everyone, just a quickie to let you know that Hayley Anne Sarah Yates was born at 21:07 on 19th January weighing 8lbs 10oz. Mum and baby are both doing very well.
> 
> I will let Rachael fill you all in on the gory details, but I am quite proud that I managed to watch baby being born from "the business end" and didn't feel queasy once!!
> 
> We will post pictures at some time before too long :)

Congratulations x


----------



## millward329

congrats you guys x sweep for me this am when mw comes as 10.


----------



## sar35

so apart from susie who's left?


----------



## jojo-m

Fingers crossed the sweep does the trick susie x


----------



## Mom 2B

Best of luck it kick starts something Susie!!!!!!


----------



## abstersmum

I'm still waiting for baby to arrive no sign yet


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> congrats you guys x sweep for me this am when mw comes as 10.

Good luck! Hopefully it will get Michael moving!



sar35 said:


> so apart from susie who's left?

Me! :cry:

And if I hear "make the most of it while you can..." again I will have to break something... 

LOL :haha::haha:


----------



## beccybobeccy

Congrats to Rachael and Luke too... xx


----------



## jojo-m

I'm going to hedge bets on you and susie, Beccy erm I think it will be really close! X


----------



## abstersmum

I think I'll still be here next month, does this mean I'm the most overdue at 5 days


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck with the sweep Suzie


----------



## jms895

Susie good luck xxx

Congratulations Rachael and Luke !!! xxxx


----------



## millward329

soo scary ended up getting rushed to hospital in am ambulance this morning after mw listened to babies heart. I could hear it wasnt right myself and it was slow. She rang for ambulance straight away and I got put on trace. All is fine now some slight tightenings that I can hardly feel and normal heart beat so they said he could have just been grabbing his cord at the moment my my listened in. Going home soon, doctor did sweep and am 2cm dilated but cervix still thick. Just trying to calm back down again - I wasnt even dressed!


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> soo scary ended up getting rushed to hospital in am ambulance this morning after mw listened to babies heart. I could hear it wasnt right myself and it was slow. She rang for ambulance straight away and I got put on trace. All is fine now some slight tightenings that I can hardly feel and normal heart beat so they said he could have just been grabbing his cord at the moment my my listened in. Going home soon, doctor did sweep and am 2cm dilated but cervix still thick. Just trying to calm back down again - I wasnt even dressed!

Bloody hell Susie, are you ok? What a shock, the sooner Michael comes out the better. I'd of thought they would of kept you there to induce you or something.... Try and chill and take it easy xxx


----------



## jms895

Oh noSusie what a horrible experience :hugs: hope bubs makes an appearance very soon xx


----------



## millward329

Thanks Sar, not quite alright just yet going to need to calm down some more but glad Michael is ok. I think the reaction of my community MW was what panicked me more because she could have been a lot calmer even if she did need to ring an ambulance. I'm supposed to go and get checked at clinic on Monday and maybe do another sweep if no labour by then.


----------



## ~TLC~

millward329 said:


> Thanks Sar, not quite alright just yet going to need to calm down some more but glad Michael is ok. I think the reaction of my community MW was what panicked me more because she could have been a lot calmer even if she did need to ring an ambulance. I'm supposed to go and get checked at clinic on Monday and maybe do another sweep if no labour by then.

Hope you're all right now? And everything is okay again! 
And poor you being rushed off without your clothes!! :cry::hugs:


----------



## ~TLC~

sar35 said:


> so apart from susie who's left?

I'm still left!! And sadly 4 days over just like Susie. :cry: But the race is on lets see who goes first, Susie, Beccy, or Me! Since we were all the same due date. I think we should take bets, haha. :winkwink:


----------



## abstersmum

Glad your ok susie 

There will be no more que jumping I'm next! Lol


----------



## ~TLC~

Haha, I don't want to wait my turn in line!


----------



## sar35

~TLC~ said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> so apart from susie who's left?
> 
> I'm still left!! And sadly 4 days over just like Susie. :cry: But the race is on lets see who goes first, Susie, Beccy, or Me! Since we were all the same due date. I think we should take bets, haha. :winkwink:Click to expand...




abstersmum said:


> Glad your ok susie
> 
> There will be no more que jumping I'm next! Lol

I would of said Susie was next but I dont want to upset any hormonal ladies... ermm abstersmum you will be next, and I reckon the others will all be induced on the same day... Now is that fair?
How funny that you are due on the same day ...................sort of!


----------



## ~TLC~

I'm not hormonal! :cry::blush::cry: Lol.
It would be quite fun if we all had our little one on the same day!!! But I'll be next and everyone else will be induced on the same day because I jumped my place in line! Haha.


----------



## abstersmum

I'm trying to wait patiently but I keep getting pains then nothing happens I'm fed up now and almoast at the point of trying anything as I don't want to be induced again


----------



## ~TLC~

I finally bought Rasberry tea (From a lady who had no idea what it was... That was fun.) I've been drinking it like crazy!! It's my last resort!


----------



## sar35

theres only one way to solve this......................F...I...........G......................H.....................T!


----------



## abstersmum

Lol just form an orderly que behind me!!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Haa sar!!

I'm the same abstersmum I get pains but nothing really comes of it! 

TLC could well be first if inducing on Monday as they won't induce here until day 12 which is next Friday.

Hope you are okay susie after this mornings escapades. 
Going back to bed now - so sleeeeepy xx


----------



## ~TLC~

-Pushes Abstermum out of the line.- Fight! Lol. Beccy said I can be first... Sort of!! 
Sleep tight Beccy!!


----------



## sar35

~TLC~ said:


> -Pushes Abstermum out of the line.- Fight! Lol. Beccy said I can be first... Sort of!!
> Sleep tight Beccy!!

:rofl: haha i can just imagine it!


----------



## abstersmum

Right that's it you lot have driven me to it I'm going to swallow I will be next


----------



## sar35

abstersmum said:


> Right that's it you lot have driven me to it I'm going to swallow I will be next

:sick: pmsl i nearly choked on my tea!!


----------



## ~TLC~

We shall see... We shall see!!!!


----------



## Mom 2B

oh you ladies are too funny. but i understand the wanting to fight for whos next. I feel bad for jumping the queue but it was Quinns fault. He wanted out. 
I say give the nipple tweaking another try when you have BH. Swear it worked for me. but make sure your having BH first.


----------



## abstersmum

The joy of Harry hill lost on those not in the uk it's just too bizarre to explain 

If anyone wants to add me on face book feel free Joanna gourlay the pic is my daughter in her Halloween costume


----------



## sar35

abstersmum said:


> The joy of Harry hill lost on those not in the uk it's just too bizarre to explain
> 
> If anyone wants to add me on face book feel free Joanna gourlay the pic is my daughter in her Halloween costume

 :thumbup: done


----------



## Mom 2B

I added u 2 joanna


----------



## abstersmum

Got it


----------



## ~TLC~

I added you too but I'm sure you've already realized!


----------



## abstersmum

Yeh I got you


----------



## beccybobeccy

ooh will add you too... 

I think its only fair abstersmum goes first, she is a day ahead and a day is LOOOOOOOOOONG time when you are overdue. LOL


----------



## abstersmum

Yey someone on my side lol


----------



## Jolene

Uh oh, I see the guns are out :gun: Sarah, what have you started. You're stepping on dangerous hormonal ground!



Good Luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## beccybobeccy

Jolene said:


> Uh oh, I see the guns are out :gun: Sarah, what have you started. You're stepping on dangerous hormonal ground!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck ladies :hugs:

Thanks hun, looking forward to joining you all in the mummies thread. Sarah is here stirring things up!! :haha::haha:



Did anyone else sign up for emails from places like babycentre/pampers/bounty etc which track the growth of the baby?
What is REALLY annoying me now is that they are all about "Congratulations on your newborn"/ "Your Newborn"... etc

Uhhh.... Excuse Me... I'm now 41 weeks pregnant. What advice do you have for me this week Cow and Gate?...huh...huh? :haha::haha:


----------



## Jolene

:rofl: Beccy, I'm so glad I'm on another continent and there is no way I'd be able to get on your bad side!


----------



## ~TLC~

I signed up on babyzone and as soon as I was 40 weeks my calander and growth of baby dissappeared! I guess they just assume you're baby is already here! I've signed up for pampers, huggies, and nestle too and they all say congrats so I've just been avoiding the lovely sites! Lol.


----------



## sar35

Jolene said:


> Uh oh, I see the guns are out :gun: Sarah, what have you started. You're stepping on dangerous hormonal ground!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck ladies :hugs:




beccybobeccy said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh, I see the guns are out :gun: Sarah, what have you started. You're stepping on dangerous hormonal ground!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck ladies :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun, looking forward to joining you all in the mummies thread. Sarah is here stirring things up!! :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else sign up for emails from places like babycentre/pampers/bounty etc which track the growth of the baby?
> What is REALLY annoying me now is that they are all about "Congratulations on your newborn"/ "Your Newborn"... etc
> 
> Uhhh.... Excuse Me... I'm now 41 weeks pregnant. What advice do you have for me this week Cow and Gate?...huh...huh? :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:argh::winkwink:


----------



## jms895

No more babies? :(

Sar your fight post made me :lol:


----------



## hodbert

sar35 said:


> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> Right that's it you lot have driven me to it I'm going to swallow I will be next
> 
> :sick: pmsl i nearly choked on my tea!!Click to expand...




Jolene said:


> Uh oh, I see the guns are out :gun: Sarah, what have you started. You're stepping on dangerous hormonal ground!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck ladies :hugs:

You girls make me laugh so much!!!!! Good luck beccy, joanne, tlc & susie (hope iv not missed anyone!!) get :holly: ladies!!! (not so keen that this icon is called holly anymore!)


----------



## millward329

feeling very restless when I should be asleep! Im hot and fidgetty - does this mean something is going to happen soon I wonder?


----------



## ~TLC~

I don't know if something is going to happen for you Susie but I'm always hot and fidgetty!


----------



## abstersmum

I've got monitoring at the hospital today as I have refused induction which the consultant agreed to but I still have to jump through hoops, I just know one of the mw is going to try and scare me into induction she has already tried once 

Hope everyone is ok and queuing patiently!


----------



## beccybobeccy

jms895 said:


> No more babies? :(
> 
> Sar your fight post made me :lol:

The Jellybeans seem to be at some sort of standby stalemate at the moment


----------



## millward329

all the best Joanna, know what you mean about mw trying to scare you. Mine did the same but Im going to refuse induction until it gets to 2 weeks over. Birth has been happening for centuries as a natural process - why should we force the little ones out without good medical reason?


----------



## abstersmum

I agree as long as everything is ok I don't see a problem the consultant agreed with me so at least I have her backing


----------



## millward329

Eww bye bye mucous plug . . . tmi warning I had to pull it out it was so thick and snot like, a lovely dark red colour too! How long do you reckon Ill be now ladies?


----------



## Fraggles

millward329 said:


> Eww bye bye mucous plug . . . tmi warning I had to pull it out it was so thick and snot like, a lovely dark red colour too! How long do you reckon Ill be now ladies?

ooooh I bet you are next :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> Eww bye bye mucous plug . . . tmi warning I had to pull it out it was so thick and snot like, a lovely dark red colour too! How long do you reckon Ill be now ladies?

Ooh hope something is happening then! I lost mine after the sweep but nothing else has really changed since...


----------



## jms895

Yay Susie!! :)
Within a few days i think :)


----------



## noja

Sorry for the delay in posting! Baby Boy born on Jan 6th by emergency c-section weighiing 6lb 12oz. It was love at first sight. All well.


----------



## abstersmum

Good news susie although I'm not happy about all this que jumping I'm going to still be pregnant in 2 weeks at this rate

Monitoring went well baby happy, had a fab midwife it was nice not to have Someone who's only thought is when will you be induced


----------



## sar35

millward329 said:


> Eww bye bye mucous plug . . . tmi warning I had to pull it out it was so thick and snot like, a lovely dark red colour too! How long do you reckon Ill be now ladies?

Woohooo Susie's gonna have a baby! :happydance: I hope its not much longer, do you have a text buddy?:winkwink:



noja said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting! Baby Boy born on Jan 6th by emergency c-section weighiing 6lb 12oz. It was love at first sight. All well.

Congrats, i'll add you to the mummy thread :baby: Whats his name?



abstersmum said:


> Good news susie although I'm not happy about all this que jumping I'm going to still be pregnant in 2 weeks at this rate
> 
> Monitoring went well baby happy, had a fab midwife it was nice not to have Someone who's only thought is when will you be induced

Glad it went well x


----------



## lovealittle1

millward329 said:


> Eww bye bye mucous plug . . . tmi warning I had to pull it out it was so thick and snot like, a lovely dark red colour too! How long do you reckon Ill be now ladies?

I lost mine on the Monday, water broke on Thursday wee hours. Good luck xxx


----------



## jojo-m

Susie I think by tomorrow night you will be contracting at the latest! woo Hoo good luck, hope I'm right! after my spotting I was in labour the next day! x


----------



## millward329

Thanks guys, yeah I'm thinking at some point over the next few days I will be having a baby. Glad you got a good MW Joanna - glad mine is on leave as I really wouldn't want her to deliver my baby with all her flappiness! 
Sar - Joanna is my text buddy : D


----------



## abstersmum

Phone is always on me so as soon as I get a text I'll let everyone know what's going on susie don't worry what time it is if you need me just text


----------



## ~TLC~

noja said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting! Baby Boy born on Jan 6th by emergency c-section weighiing 6lb 12oz. It was love at first sight. All well.

Congratulations!


----------



## ~TLC~

When it's my time I'll be posting on facebook since I have facebook on my Blackberry so whoever sees it can feel free to post the updates on here!


----------



## sar35

~TLC~ said:


> When it's my time I'll be posting on facebook since I have facebook on my Blackberry so whoever sees it can feel free to post the updates on here!

i dont think ive got you on fb


----------



## ~TLC~

sar35 said:


> ~TLC~ said:
> 
> 
> When it's my time I'll be posting on facebook since I have facebook on my Blackberry so whoever sees it can feel free to post the updates on here!
> 
> i dont think ive got you on fbClick to expand...

I'm *Tara-Lynn C* on facebook!


----------



## sar35

~TLC~ said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~TLC~ said:
> 
> 
> When it's my time I'll be posting on facebook since I have facebook on my Blackberry so whoever sees it can feel free to post the updates on here!
> 
> i dont think ive got you on fbClick to expand...
> 
> I'm *Tara-Lynn C* on facebook!Click to expand...

gotcha!:thumbup:


----------



## ~TLC~

sar35 said:


> ~TLC~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~TLC~ said:
> 
> 
> When it's my time I'll be posting on facebook since I have facebook on my Blackberry so whoever sees it can feel free to post the updates on here!
> 
> i dont think ive got you on fbClick to expand...
> 
> I'm *Tara-Lynn C* on facebook!Click to expand...
> 
> gotcha!:thumbup:Click to expand...

OT but everytime I see your baby's picture I just want to squeeze and eat those cheeks!!! Lol.


----------



## louloubabs

Hellooooo

You can change my details on the front page of this thread now :D

Baby Rafe arrived at 5am on 20th January at home in the birth pool as planned. He weighed a whopping 9lbs 13oz!! 

Just off to write my birth story for y'all now :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## ~TLC~

Wow! Congratrulation!!


----------



## millward329

Congrats, such a good size


----------



## sar35

louloubabs said:


> Hellooooo
> 
> You can change my details on the front page of this thread now :D
> 
> Baby Rafe arrived at 5am on 20th January at home in the birth pool as planned. He weighed a whopping 9lbs 13oz!!
> 
> Just off to write my birth story for y'all now :thumbup:
> 
> XxX

wow, well done, i'll add you to the mummy thread!


----------



## sar35

how are you feeling Susie?


----------



## millward329

Thanks Sar I feel fine now and beginning to get excited again - I will have my little boy soon. Just put more waterproofing on my bed in case it all starts tonight but will equally enjoy resting and chilling tomorrow if it doesnt.


----------



## jms895

Congratulations girls!


----------



## sar35

ooooooooooh its quiet in here tonight......are you having babies?


----------



## sar35

abstersmum said:


> Right that's it you lot have driven me to it I'm going to swallow I will be next

did ya?:wacko:


----------



## beccybobeccy

Did Joanna mean swallow as in.... :sick:

:rofl:

No baby here just watching some TV...
Tried some bouncing, some tweaking and some curry... and nothing.
I've resigned myself to a long wait now. 

Going to the cinema tomorrow. any recommendations?
saw Kings Speech last week and was thinking about Black Swan, maybe?
Anyone seen it?


----------



## abstersmum

sar35 said:


> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> Right that's it you lot have driven me to it I'm going to swallow I will be next
> 
> did ya?:wacko:Click to expand...

Ha ha no I couldn't bring myself to do it feel sick at the thought but you never know if I get to 2 weeks over I may just have to, it's either that or curry and I'm not sure what's worse


----------



## ~TLC~

No baby here either... Maybe tomorrow because I'll be home all alone! Lol.


----------



## LittleMrs

Hi ladies, not had chance to catch up yet. Been really hard going after the section- wound has reopened and swelling is so bad my tummy touches my legs when I sit or walk up a step so am constantly stuck lying down or trying to sleep while dosed up on painkillers. Feel like a proper prat too because loads of you ladies have had emergency sections and dealt with them much better than I am and also, i said I'd still be here once the LO was born and I've not been. 
Hoping to have a look through and see who has had their little ones since last I looked- already seen jo- fearne is such a cool name. Congrats jo and all
The other ladies with new arrivals. 
Section mums - advice please, what should I be doing to make sure it heals? Should I be laid up in bed or walking around? Do i need more sleep? Etc etc


----------



## Mom 2B

I would suggest getting up and walking around as soon as you can. But take it easy...no stairs as that sounds like its painful for you. I totally believe I healed so quickly and well becuse i got up and movig around as soon as they would let me and have continued to do so. Lots of rest and try not to use your stomach muscles to pull yourself up to sitting. I have been sleeping onthe couch so I can use the back cushions to pull myself up. keep an eye on your blood flow. If it starts to get darker red or there is more than the last time you checked then you are doing to much and should rest a little more. Dont over do it.
Wish you the best of luck with healing and hope no infection sets in and it doens't open up again. Make sure to look at your incision twice a day to check for signs of infection. The sooner you get it looked after the quicker infection can be dealt with. But hope you dont have to worry about that.


----------



## hodbert

LittleMrs said:


> Hi ladies, not had chance to catch up yet. Been really hard going after the section- wound has reopened and swelling is so bad my tummy touches my legs when I sit or walk up a step so am constantly stuck lying down or trying to sleep while dosed up on painkillers. Feel like a proper prat too because loads of you ladies have had emergency sections and dealt with them much better than I am and also, i said I'd still be here once the LO was born and I've not been.
> Hoping to have a look through and see who has had their little ones since last I looked- already seen jo- fearne is such a cool name. Congrats jo and all
> The other ladies with new arrivals.
> Section mums - advice please, what should I be doing to make sure it heals? Should I be laid up in bed or walking around? Do i need more sleep? Etc etc

Hey hun I got an infection after my section and it totally knocked my recovery back. Dont feel like you're not dealing with it well, its not an easy thing to get over especially if your incision is opening. I dont know if you have been told the same, but i was told not to take baths as it increases the risk of infection so just to shower and let water run over incision, but no soap. Try and get up and about but gradually build it up every day - i started going just round the corner and back and gradually increased it. Do as little as you can housework-wise if possible, let someone help you out, you dont want to over-stretch yourself and pull that incision anymore. And keep an eye on it and ring docs if you are worried about anything. I left my infection far too long and ended up on tabs 10 days instead of 3 and got a fever etc. :hugs: hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Fraggles

LittleMrs said:


> Hi ladies, not had chance to catch up yet. Been really hard going after the section- wound has reopened and swelling is so bad my tummy touches my legs when I sit or walk up a step so am constantly stuck lying down or trying to sleep while dosed up on painkillers. Feel like a proper prat too because loads of you ladies have had emergency sections and dealt with them much better than I am and also, i said I'd still be here once the LO was born and I've not been.
> Hoping to have a look through and see who has had their little ones since last I looked- already seen jo- fearne is such a cool name. Congrats jo and all
> The other ladies with new arrivals.
> Section mums - advice please, what should I be doing to make sure it heals? Should I be laid up in bed or walking around? Do i need more sleep? Etc etc

Hi :hugs: I must admit my first section was much worse than this time. I'd advise spray it with shower and pat dry twice a day then lie down and and lift tummy up so air can get to it for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## Fraggles

And be careful with bending and stretching I never thought and stretched up to adjust the shower and it bloody hurt. So take things slowly and dont push yourself too hard.


----------



## Samaraj

Hello fellow jellybeans,


Here is a link to my birth story :)


----------



## Samaraj

Oppps sorry...

Link....

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/516768-my-beautiful-birth-story.html


----------



## abstersmum

Nothing from susie today I'll text her later if we hear nothing you never know Michael may be on his way


----------



## Disneydancr

hello ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in a while... bf vacation to increase production

I just have a few things to say...

Congratulations to all the new mummies!

No fighting Ladies!

Beccy, take advantage of the time while you still can. :rofl:

Joanna, swallow... it's not so bad.

Susie, well, you'll probably be next anyways, so just keep on keeping on.

Ok, well after reading 13 pages of updates here, I'm dreading how many pages on the Mummies thread I have to read to catch up... well, here I go...


----------



## sar35

Disneydancr said:


> hello ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in a while... bf vacation to increase production
> 
> I just have a few things to say...
> 
> Congratulations to all the new mummies!
> 
> No fighting Ladies!
> 
> Beccy, take advantage of the time while you still can. :rofl:
> 
> Joanna, swallow... it's not so bad.
> 
> Susie, well, you'll probably be next anyways, so just keep on keeping on.
> 
> Ok, well after reading 13 pages of updates here, I'm dreading how many pages on the Mummies thread I have to read to catch up... well, here I go...

hi we missed you, what does your first sentence mean?


----------



## lovealittle1

Littlemrs - I had a tough recovery too. Just remember that it is major abdominal surgery. I was told to let the water run over it in the shower an don't scrub it. Then pat dry with a clean towel each time and let air dry. Mine reopened on one side and was pussing and bleeding so I had it checked out and apparantlly that was normal. I ended up putting a loose band aide over that area so it would stop rubbing on my clothing and now it is basically healed. Good luck - you will get there :hugs:


----------



## millward329

I was waiting for all you guys to come on, kept checking the user CP but not thread to view. I was thinking all of you were off having babies without me. Nothing much to tell - lots more plug coming away (it's so gross) some twinges which I am hoping are doing things to my cervix but definately no labour yet : )


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> I was waiting for all you guys to come on, kept checking the user CP but not thread to view. I was thinking all of you were off having babies without me. Nothing much to tell - lots more plug coming away (it's so gross) some twinges which I am hoping are doing things to my cervix but definately no labour yet : )

I've been checking in to see if there is any updates too... lol

Had family over for most of today to try and distract from the lack of labour.
Still aching/still crampy but nothing you could consider a sign. 

Plug is a positive sign though Susie. Feel like will be preggo forever! :shrug:


----------



## jms895

Awww becky and susie :hugs:


----------



## ~TLC~

I think I've done more walking in the past two days then ever before to bring on contractions! I've been walking around one mall after the next now it's off to do more walking around!


----------



## sar35

awww i was reading some early posts on here when we all came over from 1st tri and looking at ppls sigs. some sad news and excited posts and nearly all with babies awwwwww its been a journey hasnt it !


----------



## Disneydancr

Ah, I posted in the mummies thread, but a breast-feeding vacation is basically where I try to increase milk production by breast-feeding or pumping pretty much constantly without doing anything else. That's pretty much been my life the last few days.


----------



## millward329

Did you stop losing plug now Beccy?


----------



## abstersmum

Pleased your ok susie I managed to fall asleep after posting and just woke up in time for the comedy awards


----------



## MrsPhez

I have a few minutes to tell you dexter james brian was born on monday 17th weighing 8 pound 3 by ventouse. Escaped induction by 8 hours. Contractions 3 minutes apart straight away. Was told it would be a 12 hour birth but there was some drama along the way! He is absolutely gorgeous and we are smitten. Will tell the full story when I get a moment. Hope all of you are well have not been on here for a week so need a good catch up.


----------



## jms895

Wow congrats hun! :)


----------



## abstersmum

Congrats mrs phez


----------



## jojo-m

Congratulations mrsphez so glad he decided to come before induction. Looking forward to hearing your birth story! X


----------



## Mom 2B

Congrats Mrs Phez. Cant wait to hear the story and see some pics? LOL


----------



## ~TLC~

Congrats!


----------



## millward329

Thats good news Mrs Phez, congrats and welcome to little Dexter x


----------



## jojo-m

Oh susie your still here, I had a feeling it would be your turn tonight! Thought you would be contracting at least! 

My little monkey not been too bad tonight after an awful day constantly feeding. Starting to think I'm feeding a little piranha not a daughter! X


----------



## hodbert

Congrats Mrs Phez!


----------



## Fraggles

wooohooo Mrsphez congrats :happydance:


----------



## sar35

congrats Mrs Phez


----------



## millward329

Thats good news Mrs Phez, congrats and welcome to little Dexter


----------



## Jolene

LittleMrs said:


> Hi ladies, not had chance to catch up yet. Been really hard going after the section- wound has reopened and swelling is so bad my tummy touches my legs when I sit or walk up a step so am constantly stuck lying down or trying to sleep while dosed up on painkillers. Feel like a proper prat too because loads of you ladies have had emergency sections and dealt with them much better than I am and also, i said I'd still be here once the LO was born and I've not been.
> Hoping to have a look through and see who has had their little ones since last I looked- already seen jo- fearne is such a cool name. Congrats jo and all
> The other ladies with new arrivals.
> Section mums - advice please, what should I be doing to make sure it heals? Should I be laid up in bed or walking around? Do i need more sleep? Etc etc

That sounds terrible Tracy. Take it easy hun. You've been through quite an ordeal. Let your body tell you what it can and cannot handle. :hugs:



sar35 said:


> awww i was reading some early posts on here when we all came over from 1st tri and looking at ppls sigs. some sad news and excited posts and nearly all with babies awwwwww its been a journey hasnt it !

I know what you mean Sarah. I look at Mackenzie now and still can't believe I finally have my baby girl!



MrsPhez said:


> I have a few minutes to tell you dexter james brian was born on monday 17th weighing 8 pound 3 by ventouse. Escaped induction by 8 hours. Contractions 3 minutes apart straight away. Was told it would be a 12 hour birth but there was some drama along the way! He is absolutely gorgeous and we are smitten. Will tell the full story when I get a moment. Hope all of you are well have not been on here for a week so need a good catch up.

Congrats luv!

Beccy, Susie, Abstersmum and TLC.... You can have your babies today, OK?


----------



## beccybobeccy

Congrats Mrs Phez!! I love the name. 

We were thinking about you this week.

Still no baby here. Obviously. LOL.
Going for a nice Sunday Roast with my Dad this afternoon for more distraction techniques...

41 weeks today...


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats MrsPhez! :happydance:

Good luck Susie and Beccy, hope to see updates that you have had your babies soon. :hugs:


----------



## iprettii

congrats to all the new mommies.

I haven't been on here much, I'm pretty much tired and discouraged :( seems like I'll go overdue. I did a self check on my cervix and couldn't feel it 2 days before my appointment last friday, so when I went for my 39week appointment I already knew I wouldn't hear good news.. Of course the doctor said "your cervix isn't ready, see you next week" then they scheduled me for a appointment that is past BOTH due dates that they gave me. I was given the 25th and the 27th but my next appointment is the 28th. 

I am beyond tired of being pregnant. My unemployment is probably going to be denied, so money is tight, my husband has been here 2 wks when he really should be in NY working so the bills can be paid, so by the time our lil girl is born he'll have to leave a few days after to work. I am feeling more pressure down below and sometimes get a dull ache in my lower back. I am going to the bathroom more often so now I TRY to stop drinking water after a certain time so that I don't have to get up every 30 minutes to go to the bathroom... I did a self check on my cervix again today and it's still pretty high up (in my opinion)

Everyone is having there babies and I'm still miserably pregnant.


But a sincere congrats too all the new mommies! I'm going to check out some labor stories now since I have nothing but time on my hands.


----------



## sar35

iprettii said:


> congrats to all the new mommies.
> 
> I haven't been on here much, I pretty much tired and discouraged :( seems like I'll go overdue. I did a self check on my cervix and couldn't feel it 2 days before my appointment last friday, so when I went for my 39week appointment I already knew I wouldn't hear good news.. Of course the doctor said "your cervix isn't ready, see you next week" then they scheduled me for a appointment that is past BOTH due dates that they gave me. I was given the 25th and the 27th but my next appointment is the 28th.
> 
> I am beyond tired of being pregnant. My unemployment is probably going to be denied, so money is tight, my husband has been here 2 wks when he really should be in NY working so the bills can be paid, so by the time our lil girl is born he'll have to leave a few days after to work. I am feeling more pressure down below and sometimes get a dull ache in my lower back. I am going to the bathroom more often so now I TRY to stop drinking water after a certain time so that I don't have to get up every 30 minutes to go to the bathroom... I did a self check on my cervix again today and it's still pretty high up (in my opinion)
> 
> Everyone is having there babies and I'm still miserably pregnant.
> 
> 
> But a sincere congrats too all the new mommies! I'm going to check out some labor stories now since I have nothing but time on my hands.

:wave: I was thinking of you the other day, I thought you had your baby!


----------



## iprettii

sar35 said:


> :wave: I was thinking of you the other day, I thought you had your baby!

:wave: hey darling.. and Nope I'm still here and STILL pregnant. Getting all these phone calls, texts, blackberry messages asking if I had the baby yet. I can't wait to finally say "yes"


----------



## millward329

I shall officially welcome you to overdueness in a couple of days IPrettii as Beccy, Tara, Joanna and I are seasoned pros by now!


----------



## lauren-kate

A really late update:

I had my daughter Elise Grace at 12.30am on 18th January :) 

I woke at 5.30am on the 17th with contractions roughly every 6 minutes.. 
Ryan woke just before 7 and had a non-blanching rash on his arm (that wouldn't fade under a glass, so we panicked a bit), took him to A&E, and were transferred to an observation ward. We were there until 7pm, him having antibiotics through a drip, and me continuing to have regular contractions! We got home just after 7 (I had planned a homebirth), and my waters broke at half past 10. I had a really relaxed birth (which seems strange to say after all that!), and gave birth naturally (eek..) at 12.30am on the 18th. She weighed 6lb11oz, and she looks so tiny! Have spent the last few days trying to track down small baby clothes as all that we have are too big.
 



Attached Files:







elisegrace.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sar35

awww congrats and well done. how is ryan now? she is a little darling x


----------



## lauren-kate

sar35 said:


> awww congrats and well done. how is ryan now? she is a little darling x

He is fine thanks. He had 2 lots of antibiotics on the 17th and then they sent a couple of nurses out the following day to give him more. The blood tests after that came back clear - I felt so sorry for him though, he was like a little pin-cushion! They didn't really know what it was.. some sort of viral infection, but I'm just glad it's gone now.


----------



## iprettii

millward329 said:


> I shall officially welcome you to overdueness in a couple of days IPrettii as Beccy, Tara, Joanna and I are seasoned pros by now!

Thanks! Is your doctor saying anything about an induction for you?

And lol my name is also Tara.


----------



## iprettii

lauren-kate said:


> A really late update:
> 
> I had my daughter Elise Grace at 12.30am on 18th January :)
> 
> I woke at 5.30am on the 17th with contractions roughly every 6 minutes..
> Ryan woke just before 7 and had a non-blanching rash on his arm (that wouldn't fade under a glass, so we panicked a bit), took him to A&E, and were transferred to an observation ward. We were there until 7pm, him having antibiotics through a drip, and me continuing to have regular contractions! We got home just after 7 (I had planned a homebirth), and my waters broke at half past 10. I had a really relaxed birth (which seems strange to say after all that!), and gave birth naturally (eek..) at 12.30am on the 18th. She weighed 6lb11oz, and she looks so tiny! Have spent the last few days trying to track down small baby clothes as all that we have are too big.

She is a beauty!! congrats!!


----------



## jojo-m

Congrats Lauren Kate she is a little darling! Well done to you! X


----------



## ~TLC~

Congrats lauren-kate!

Yay for 41 weeks today! Right Susie and Beccy? :growlmad::wacko::nope:


----------



## beccybobeccy

Yaaay 41 weeks.... Lol!!

Welcome back Tara, we were wondering about you the other day... 

Still no baby here. Have another sweep scheduled for wednesday, induction will be at +12 if still nothing... Which is friday... 

Seriously hoping I go naturally first though...

Congrats Lauren-Kate!!


----------



## blessed

Tara - I was just thinking about you! I think that means your baby is coming soon :)


----------



## ~TLC~

Calling the hospital tomorrow morning to get induced... I might be jumping the que Jo!


----------



## jojo-m

Let us know how that goes Tara! Either way there's not much longer you can be kept waiting to meet your gorgeous LO x


----------



## abstersmum

Well I think it's inevitable that I will be last off for a scan today it will be interesting to see a full term baby on a scan


----------



## beccybobeccy

abstersmum said:


> Well I think it's inevitable that I will be last off for a scan today it will be interesting to see a full term baby on a scan

Oooh good luck with the scan hun. 
Let us know how it goes. 
Was it you who decided you were going to refuse induction if all is well?

Good Luck TLC. When are they going to induce you?

Still nought happening here. 
How you doing Susie? are you still with us?! x


----------



## ~TLC~

I have to wait until they call me so it could be any time.


----------



## abstersmum

Scan went well couldn't see much but at least all is ok, it is me who doesn't want to be induced but at some point I may have to admit defeat but not yet


----------



## ~TLC~

Glad to hear your scan went well!


----------



## sar35

Wot no susie!!!!???


----------



## jms895

Congratulations Lauren xx


----------



## jms895

Good luck TLC!! Susie you ok? x


----------



## sar35

whos susies text buddy?lol reminds me of toy story and their moving buddies


----------



## beccybobeccy

oooh there is no susie!! I will be mighty jealous but mighty pleased for her. 
I think Joanna is Susie's text buddy.


----------



## sar35

who is joanna again?


----------



## millward329

Hi guys had another sweep today and got sent to hospital with high bp. Sent me home but took some blood. Will post a fuller story later - 2 to 3 cm dilated but still no labour!


----------



## sar35

awwww susie i was excited then although slightly obsessive


----------



## abstersmum

I'm Joanna just texted susie as she posted lol glad your ok Hun, I have a sweep tomorrow not looking forward to it , is it painful?


----------



## beccybobeccy

lol... we are all on tenterhooks...

2-3cm is good though Susie... definitely getting close hun!
I've got to wait til Wednesday for another sweep although thinking about send OH up there for a route around later. :rofl:


----------



## smiffy85

Hey ladies just wanted to say hi! Haven't had time to read through all the back pages lol. It's been our first day at home alone today without daddy. 

Toby has been a good boy, although has wanted feeding lots again! Even managed a trip out to the shops on my own in the car and got the pram sorted and everything! Feel dead chuffed I can manage on my own.

Sweeps don't hurt Joanna. Just feel uncomfy and a bit odd. I had one in the hospital before they induced me as they needed to 'sweep around' to see if my membranes had gone or not! Was a bit like a more vigourous smear test!

Glad to see all is well over here and can't wait to see you all over in the jb mummies thread! xxx


----------



## ~TLC~

Susie you might go before me! I'm still waiting for the hospital to call if they do call today but it's only 12:00 here so there is still hope!


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Lauren!!!! I'm glad to hear Ryan is OK and that you got your home birth. Well done!


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Susie xx


----------



## millward329

Hi you guys putting you out of your suspense early this am! No labour yet - come on son. Went to MW yesterday and had second sweep but they were concerned about my blood pressure. Then had to go to delivery quite for monitoring. Michael is fine and I dont have pre eclampsia  took blood off me but let me out again. Induction was Friday but my birth partner cant come so they let me have Sunday in the vain that it is better for me to be supported as long as check up is ok on Friday. Am I the only overdue lady who doesnt mind waiting till +14 days? Actually I want to go to a conference at church on Saturday! May have had my first significant BH last night though. We'll see huh? Got a home birth booked if he comes naturally


----------



## abstersmum

I'm quite happy to go 17 days over at the moment


----------



## beccybobeccy

morning folks. I'm still here too.. 

I've been up to the hospital this morning. I phoned for some more advice about a slow leak/gush I seemed to be getting every half an hour or so and they told me to come in. I think they must be quiet. LOL.

Well no waters. Nothing. No signs of labour really so am cruising towards induction, potentially on Friday.

Got the Day Assessment Clinic tomorrow for another sweep etc. I'm just going to relax for the next couple of days and hope that Friday will be it.

I'm not crazy about them inducing but its starting to get me down a bit. Not sure I could last any longer than this weekend and still remain positive. Fair play to you girls who can last out.

Going to spend some time looking at induction information, sleeping and trying to finish my book today.


----------



## sar35

ooooooooh not long now girls x


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, seems a few of you are overdue now, major :hugs: to you as I was very impatient to get Holly out! Am looking forward to seeing some birth stories and photos from you all soon though!


----------



## abstersmum

Sweep went well nowhere near as bad as I thought, mw said she did a good sweep and I'm 2cm so fingers crossed not long now


----------



## sar35

abstersmum said:


> Sweep went well nowhere near as bad as I thought, mw said she did a good sweep and I'm 2cm so fingers crossed not long now

sounds promising :thumbup:


----------



## smiffy85

Good luck susie and joanna xxx


----------



## abstersmum

Just seen on facebook tlc is 5 cm


----------



## iprettii

Good Luck @ Abstersmum...


Welp! It looks like TODAY is my due date and NOTHING is going to happen :(


----------



## abstersmum

Thanks hope things happen sooner rather than later


----------



## jojo-m

Hey you overdue ladies I tried (almost) every eviction method known but the thing I did when I finally smoked Fearne out was bath with about 10 drops of clary sage oil. I also used carrier oil and rubbed it on bump and back afterwards. She may well have come anyway of course but she arrived the next day! X


----------



## sar35

iprettii said:


> Good Luck @ Abstersmum...
> 
> 
> Welp! It looks like TODAY is my due date and NOTHING is going to happen :(

good job as i know of at least 3 woman that would lynch you if you had yours on time :haha:


----------



## abstersmum

Starting to think this could be it, getting regular pains they don't last long but they hurt lo


----------



## jojo-m

I was 5cm when I went hospital even tho pains only 30 secs! How exciting! Your baby could well be here by todayz!!!!! X


----------



## abstersmum

I have 1 word owwwww


----------



## jojo-m

Yes i think that about sums it up! ;-) hope it's a nice quick labour for you! X


----------



## iprettii

sar35 said:


> iprettii said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck @ Abstersmum...
> 
> 
> Welp! It looks like TODAY is my due date and NOTHING is going to happen :(
> 
> good job as i know of at least 3 woman that would lynch you if you had yours on time :haha:Click to expand...

lol lol I know!!!



abstersmum said:


> Starting to think this could be it, getting regular pains they don't last long but they hurt lo

yay good luck


----------



## hodbert

Ooh good luck abstersmum!! And yey for TLC too, looking forward to seeing your piccies!


----------



## sar35

2 new babies! 


Hows Susie doing?


----------



## abstersmum

Baby arrived at 3.52 so at least there's no more que jumping x x


----------



## sar35

congrats x


----------



## Fraggles

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

Lol congratulations again xx


----------



## millward329

That's great Joanna, well done to you and to Tara. 

Right Beccy the race is on!


----------



## millward329

Thanks for asking Sar - I am thinking things may be starting to move a little as had more dull aches right down on top of my pubic bone. It doesn't hurt and have had some pink tinge to the plentiful and delightful mucous that's been coming since last week. Who knows? Today could be it - I just can't tell lol!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Massive Congrats to Joanna and Tara!! Baaaaaaaaaabies!

Well I went to the Day Assessment Centre today for monitoring and another sweep.
Had a scan to check fluid levels and all is well... Sweep was fun. LOL!!

I've been provisionally booked for an induction on Friday but not getting hopes up because I think they are pretty busy.

Still crossing fingers that the sweep will get things moving and I will beat fridays induction. 
Hope everyone is okay... desperate to join the mummies thread now. LOL. 

xx


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> Thanks for asking Sar - I am thinking things may be starting to move a little as had more dull aches right down on top of my pubic bone. It doesn't hurt and have had some pink tinge to the plentiful and delightful mucous that's been coming since last week. Who knows? Today could be it - I just can't tell lol!

ooh that sounds promising. but like you, I just can't tell anymore anyway!!

It won't be until I have a baby in my arms that I will believe its happening I suppose.


----------



## naomicourt

Good luck ladies. :hugs: xx


----------



## Jolene

abstersmum said:


> Baby arrived at 3.52 so at least there's no more que jumping x x

Congrats :dance: We want details!


----------



## hodbert

Congrats abstersmum!!!!


----------



## millward329

Well ladies I seem to be having regular contractions, not too painful but definately something happening every 5 to 10 minutes! Very low down and quite consistant period feeling. Dont last long though. Also lots of pink mucous today. Will update later if I go in x


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats to the new mummies - come on over to the jj mummy thread! 

For those still playing the waiting game here is lots of labour :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lovealittle1

millward329 said:


> Well ladies I seem to be having regular contractions, not too painful but definately something happening every 5 to 10 minutes! Very low down and quite consistant period feeling. Dont last long though. Also lots of pink mucous today. Will update later if I go in x

Good luck Susie - hope this is it!


----------



## smiffy85

Congrats to Joanna and TLC! 

C'mon susie get that baby out!! xxx


----------



## Mom 2B

millward329 said:


> Well ladies I seem to be having regular contractions, not too painful but definately something happening every 5 to 10 minutes! Very low down and quite consistant period feeling. Dont last long though. Also lots of pink mucous today. Will update later if I go in x

Sounds promising Susie.....give those niples a tweak to make sure and kick start things in the right direction and keep contractions coming. Best of luck! Sure hope this is it for you. Cant wait to see pics of baby micheal (hope i got the name and spelling right....sorry if im wrong!)


----------



## Jolene

Thinking of you Susie :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

Wow susie hope this is it! Sure it will be I'm sure you said you don't really get BH in the past! Good luck honey xx


----------



## millward329

In the hospital now fully effaced and 4cm. Contracting regularly and membranes bulging. My son is on his way. Not too painful just going to be monitored as bp was high again. Thinking of you Beccy x


----------



## jojo-m

wont be long now susie your doing so well! looking forward to your BA in a few hours!! x


----------



## beccybobeccy

millward329 said:


> In the hospital now fully effaced and 4cm. Contracting regularly and membranes bulging. My son is on his way. Not too painful just going to be monitored as bp was high again. Thinking of you Beccy x

Thats so exciting!! YAY Michael!

Best of luck hun... its only a matter of time now. 
Can't wait to see Pics :hugs::hugs:

See you in the Mummies thread. Eventually. xx


----------



## jms895

Wow Susie I am soooo excited for you! :) :flower: Good luck 

Congrats Absertsmum and TLC! xx


----------



## Fraggles

Go Susie, cant wait ti hear your announcement.


----------



## naomicourt

Yay! Susie!! How exciting. Can't wait to hear the update. Good luck Hun, we are all thinking of you. xxx


----------



## sar35

good luck susie, have you got someone with you? xxx


----------



## iprettii

sheesh I hope my time is near.


----------



## hodbert

Yey for Susie :happydance: !


----------



## jojo-m

Who of our regulars has latest due date? Ipretti I'm sure you won't be too much longer  x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Think its just me and Ipretti now.

Induced on Friday if nothing by then at +12


----------



## blessed

Hooray Millward! I bet baby is here by now :) 

Ipretti- Your time is coming shortly!


----------



## Disneydancr

yay susie! definitely active labor... if you don't already have him by now.

Congrats to all the new mommies! Looks like this thread will die out soon! Woohoo!


----------



## millward329

Hi guys thanks for the support, have been getting a little broken sleep - they wont check me again until I complain about pain so not sure where Im at really. Hard to sleep out of your own environment but so tired. Wonder when he wants to get a move on?


----------



## iprettii

Hopefully my doctor gives me some GREAT news on Friday... Hopefully I won't even make it to the appointment lol


----------



## millward329

So still on paracetamol and had a couple of sleeping pills that last three hours. Wonder what they will say in the morning. Contractions have been slower over night but still there


----------



## jojo-m

Hope you getting some rest in between. Not much longer now susie x


----------



## abstersmum

Hope things are ok susie good luck x

I wish I could give you a birth story but I remember nothing all I know is I arrived at hospital at 3cm and an hour later she was here with me still asking for an epidural lol


----------



## jms895

Susie!!! Do you have a baby yet :flower:


----------



## beccybobeccy

jms895 said:


> Susie!!! Do you have a baby yet :flower:

That's what I was thinking!


----------



## millward329

no not yet, I havent dilated any more so they are going to break my waters when there is a bed in delivery suite - lets hope I have a baby by tonight


----------



## jms895

Aww hope so hun! x


----------



## Lou229

Not posted for ages on here but just wasnted to announce the birth of my beautiful baby girl Niamh Kathryn. She was born on 23/01/11 @ 0116am and weighed 7lb 14oz and was 52cm long. I had a fairly hard labour but managed on gas + air and one diamorphine injection. I'm on :cloud9: but am on top of the world! Hope everyone still pregnant has their baby in their arms soon :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Niamh 230111 006.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jms895

Congratulations! x


----------



## millward329

well hoping to go down to have waters broken now they are finally getting space - hadnt dilated any further this am when they checked. Been on paracetamol so far so will see how I go on!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Lou229 said:


> Not posted for ages on here but just wasnted to announce the birth of my beautiful baby girl Niamh Kathryn. She was born on 23/01/11 @ 0116am and weighed 7lb 14oz and was 52cm long. I had a fairly hard labour but managed on gas + air and one diamorphine injection. I'm on :cloud9: but am on top of the world! Hope everyone still pregnant has their baby in their arms soon :hugs:


Congrats!!




millward329 said:


> well hoping to go down to have waters broken now they are finally getting space - hadnt dilated any further this am when they checked. Been on paracetamol so far so will see how I go on!

Good Luck hun, fingers crossed. You are in my thoughts. Hopefully will get my phonecall for induction in the morning so it shouldn't be long for either us.
Looking forward to pics. Take it easy lovely. xx:hugs:


----------



## Disneydancr

best of luck susie and beccy!


----------



## jojo-m

two new babies by tomorrow then! good luck susie and beccy! I'll be checking for your news! x


----------



## Jolene

Beautiful baby Lou!

Susie, hope things have progressed!!!!! Fx for you hun :hugs: We need you and Beccy over on the mummies thread.


----------



## abstersmum

Good luck girls can't wait to hear the news x x


----------



## millward329

Baby Michael born 28.1.11 at 8.32 am weighing 8lb 1 oz. Will post details of the slow and in the end eventful (and traumatic) labour when Im not exhausted. Pics soon


----------



## Fraggles

Susie congratulations, so glad Michael is finally here and big :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats Susie and welcome Michael!


----------



## jms895

Wow congratulations Susie!!


----------



## naomicourt

Congratulations Susie and welcome to the world Michael. :baby: xx


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies I am still here. Having a few issues with the site. It hasnt been letting me post, I cant access my user cp and I havent got a clue whats been happening since Luke posted that we had had Hayley as this is the 1st time I have made it into the thread, ive only been getting as far as the main BnB page before it kicks me out :s

Hope everyone is ok and congratulations Susie.

Once I can get back on here properly I will post about Hayley's birth. There isnt really much to say as it happened so quickly and I was only in labour 57 Minutes. I know by saying that ive probably got a queue forming to linch me as I know quite alot of you had long drawn out labours :(


----------



## jojo-m

Congratulations again rachael and susie x


----------



## abstersmum

Congratulations susie well done x x


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Susie, that's a nice size baby! :hi: little Michael.

Rachael, I don't think anyone will wanna linch you for that. I wouldn't wish a hard labour on anyone. Glad it was over quickly and you get to enjoy your little girl!


----------



## shellyhunny

Hi all

Sorry, not posted on the Jan post for a really long time but I have been about on the forum! Just to update the list for you Charlie Thomas was born yesterday (27th jan) at 08.04 GMT. He weighed 6lb 12.5oz


----------



## Wewantourmush

I had my baby boy Ruben alexander on the 20th January weighing 7lb 13oz xxxx


----------



## jms895

Congrats!


----------



## blessed

Congratulations!!


----------



## hodbert

Congrats to Shelley & Mush! Where's TLC? I presume she's had her LO by now! Has Beccy been induced today?


----------



## iprettii

Well ladies, after 25 hours of Labor I had my daughter Cianna Alicia on January 28th 2011 at 4:53am she is beautiful, looks just like his father when he was a new born. I don't know if I'll do a labor story because of all the pain I was in I honestly can't remember the chain of events, but I will post some pics of her when I go home tomorrow!!! See you ladies over at the Mommies thread.


----------



## jojo-m

Congratulations ipretti, lovely name x


----------



## hodbert

Ooh Ipretti congrats!!!


----------



## Mom 2B

yay! congrats ipretty! lovely name


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats new mummies


----------



## blessed

ipretti Congratulations! Can't wait to see her, I bet she's beautiful :)


----------



## smiffy85

Congratulations to all the new mummys. Not a long post cos im on oh's phone in bed feeding Toby. Were doing ok but now decided to combination feed as he was wanting food every hour and I just couldnt do it. I persisted but after 4days of the same thing I gave him some formula and he slept between his feeds! Miracle lol! Hope your all ok xx


----------



## jms895

Great news Smiffy!

Iretti congratulations!


----------



## millward329

Congrats IPreetii our babies share the same birthday!


----------



## millward329

still in the hospital so will come over to mummies thread when I get out. Maybe Sunday. Anyone heard from Beccy? Im sore from being cut and having stitches. Michael seems content and we are working of bf


----------



## jojo-m

Great news susie! Sounds like you have a well behaved little man there. See you on mummies thread soon! When you get home have plenty of warm baths with few drops of tea tree oil it works wonders for healing! My downstairs was shocking after Corey but good news is second time round it's so much better if you dare think that far ahead lol x


----------



## Disneydancr

congrats to the new mommies! Who's left now?


----------



## jms895

Becky!


----------



## smiffy85

Oooo has she gone in to be induced? xx


----------



## jojo-m

Was wondering how Beccy is getting on, wasn't she going in yesterday for induction? X


----------



## Mom 2B

Is Becky Rebecca Young on FB? if she is then this is her status.....

Rebecca Young
And Giuseppe are pleased to announce the arrival of Sofia Joy Amesbury born at 7.53am this morning, 6lbs 12.5oz. xx


----------



## Mom 2B

there is a picture too!


----------



## millward329

brilliant news x well done beccy


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hey folks, sorry for th delay. Our Sofia Joy was born this morning at 7.53am. In the hospital and exhausted. Full birth story to follow! Struggling to use phone at the moment. Much love to all. Massive congrats Susie... X

Will have to read back for other news when i can x


----------



## jojo-m

Congratulations Beccy! You rest and enjoy your baby xx


----------



## bigbetty

Hello ladies! 

My little princess Francesca Margaret was born on 28th Jan at 8.26am weighing 7lbs 9ozs. I will post my full birth story in the near future.

Congratulations to all the other new mums and fingers crossed for those still waiting xx


----------



## sar35

Hi girls I will add all the new mummies on here to the Jellybean Mummy thread ...Congrats to all the new mummies x


----------



## abstersmum

Congratulations to all the new mummies x x


----------



## Disneydancr

yay!!!!!!! guess we can let this thread die out now!!!! The other new mummies can find us on the mummy thread! woohoo!


----------



## hodbert

Awww :cry: sad to say good bye to this thread but would like to say a huge thank you to all the girls who have shared their journey on here, it has been a huge help and made the hard times and high times better. Looking forward to sharing more times together with our new arrivals!


----------



## iprettii

millward329 said:


> Congrats IPreetii our babies share the same birthday!

YAY CONGRATS!!! and BIRTHDAY TWINS!!! Love it!:happydance:


----------



## Fraggles

hodbert said:


> Awww :cry: sad to say good bye to this thread but would like to say a huge thank you to all the girls who have shared their journey on here, it has been a huge help and made the hard times and high times better. Looking forward to sharing more times together with our new arrivals!

Agreed :thumbup: its been a lovely journey


----------



## abstersmum

It's been fantastic to share with you all but before we leave the tread one request could you add Amelia Elizabeth born 26.1.11 at 7lbs8 to the front page thanks x x


----------



## jms895

Congratulations Becky!


----------



## sar35

Lou229 said:


> Not posted for ages on here but just wasnted to announce the birth of my beautiful baby girl Niamh Kathryn. She was born on 23/01/11 @ 0116am and weighed 7lb 14oz and was 52cm long. I had a fairly hard labour but managed on gas + air and one diamorphine injection. I'm on :cloud9: but am on top of the world! Hope everyone still pregnant has their baby in their arms soon :hugs:




millward329 said:


> Baby Michael born 28.1.11 at 8.32 am weighing 8lb 1 oz. Will post details of the slow and in the end eventful (and traumatic) labour when Im not exhausted. Pics soon




shellyhunny said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry, not posted on the Jan post for a really long time but I have been about on the forum! Just to update the list for you Charlie Thomas was born yesterday (27th jan) at 08.04 GMT. He weighed 6lb 12.5oz




Wewantourmush said:


> I had my baby boy Ruben alexander on the 20th January weighing 7lb 13oz xxxx




iprettii said:


> Well ladies, after 25 hours of Labor I had my daughter Cianna Alicia on January 28th 2011 at 4:53am she is beautiful, looks just like his father when he was a new born. I don't know if I'll do a labor story because of all the pain I was in I honestly can't remember the chain of events, but I will post some pics of her when I go home tomorrow!!! See you ladies over at the Mommies thread.




Mom 2B said:


> Is Becky Rebecca Young on FB? if she is then this is her status.....
> 
> Rebecca Young
> And Giuseppe are pleased to announce the arrival of Sofia Joy Amesbury born at 7.53am this morning, 6lbs 12.5oz. xx




beccybobeccy said:


> Hey folks, sorry for th delay. Our Sofia Joy was born this morning at 7.53am. In the hospital and exhausted. Full birth story to follow! Struggling to use phone at the moment. Much love to all. Massive congrats Susie... X
> 
> Will have to read back for other news when i can x




bigbetty said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> My little princess Francesca Margaret was born on 28th Jan at 8.26am weighing 7lbs 9ozs. I will post my full birth story in the near future.
> 
> Congratulations to all the other new mums and fingers crossed for those still waiting xx




abstersmum said:


> It's been fantastic to share with you all but before we leave the tread one request could you add Amelia Elizabeth born 26.1.11 at 7lbs8 to the front page thanks x x

will add you to the new thread, we should link it in the first post


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Beccy and Betty :cloud9:



Fraggles said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Awww :cry: sad to say good bye to this thread but would like to say a huge thank you to all the girls who have shared their journey on here, it has been a huge help and made the hard times and high times better. Looking forward to sharing more times together with our new arrivals!
> 
> Agreed :thumbup: its been a lovely journeyClick to expand...

Yeah, you ladies kept me sane! Thanks to everyone and lotsa luv :hugs:


----------



## smiffy85

Yeah thanks all! look forward to the mummy journey with you all! xxx


----------



## naomicourt

Thanks ladies for your help and support through my pregnancy. 

See you all on the other thread :hugs:


----------



## mum2be2011

Couldn't agree more ladies. It has been really nice to share our pregnancy with you all. We have given each other so much support and kept each other sane. Look forward to sharing the next stage in our journey with you all. Everyone of you should be very proud of the gorgeous babies you have made.


----------



## jms895

Me too, it was lovely being pregnant with you all :) xxx


----------



## hodbert

Aw you girls are gonna make me :cry:


----------



## Disneydancr

don't cry... we're still all together! Yay to Naomi for posting the link on the first page.


----------



## sar35

Ladies ....................its been a pleasure...good night, see you on the 'other side' x


----------



## lovealittle1

I also feel emotional to say good bye to this thread! You have all been so wonderful and I am so grateful that I got to share my pregnancy with each an every one of you. See you all in the mummies thread xoxoxo


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hi Ladies, Haven't been on here much due to Jennifer being born so early but wanted to say Goodbye properly and Thank you for all your support and advice :D

See you on the Mummies thread and or on fb xxxxx


----------



## millward329

Over and out to the mummies thread


----------



## jms895

Sooo who is broody? :haha:


----------



## sar35

jms895 said:


> Sooo who is broody? :haha:

me pmsl, but i can see how tough it is with 2 close together but if i start childminding im at home anyway and im not getting any younger:blush::haha:


----------



## Jolene

OMW you ladies are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## jojo-m

I second that jolene! My family is certainly complete with 2 anyway but broody already you girls are crazy pmsl x


----------



## Disneydancr

I'm broody too, but I'd better get a ring on my finger and a proper home first! lol


----------



## jms895

:rofl:


----------



## ~TLC~

Hey! Looks like everyone is moving over to the other side just finally have a chance to get on the computer! Congratulations to everyone looks like we all finally made it, yay!!! 

In case anyone doesn't know... Rhys David was born on January 25th and 5:43pm and he weighed 9lbs 5oz! I shall post the birth story a little later! But I'll let everyone know it wasn't easy for him to come out!


----------



## jms895

Congratulations!


----------



## beccybobeccy

LOL!!! :rofl: Never again!!!

Finally got round to writing the birth story here. I like to ramble so its quite long so I don't blame you if you nod off half way through!!



Off to Mummies now... This thread has been a lifesaver...:happydance::hugs:


----------



## blinkybaby

Sorry it's a bit late, but I had my baby boy on the 23rd January - he weighed 7lbs11 and I'm in love! See you all in baby club lol, and congrats to all January mummies xxx


----------



## sar35

blinkybaby said:


> Sorry it's a bit late, but I had my baby boy on the 23rd January - he weighed 7lbs11 and I'm in love! See you all in baby club lol, and congrats to all January mummies xxx

he is gorgeous, join us in january mummy thread if u like, link in my sig x


----------



## meg79

Just letting you know there is at least one January Jellybean still cooking lol! xx


----------



## sar35

meg79 said:


> Just letting you know there is at least one January Jellybean still cooking lol! xx

awww come to the mummy thread we will save u a seat:hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

meg79 said:


> Just letting you know there is at least one January Jellybean still cooking lol! xx

ah bless ya! yes come over to mummies, not be long before your LO arrives now, might as well be a teeny bit early x


----------



## sar35

yooo hooo! any one left in here?
meg how are you doing?


----------



## smiffy85

Lol I still lurk occasionally when I see an update on my user cp!! xx


----------



## sar35

meg79 said:


> Just letting you know there is at least one January Jellybean still cooking lol! xx

there are still jbs waiting to be born


----------



## meg79

sar35 said:


> yooo hooo! any one left in here?
> meg how are you doing?

Still baking lol! Going into hospital this afternoon, so may have Bump by tomorrow! I am hoping that I will just be monitored and if everything is good and Bump is still happy, will be sent home. Until medically necessary, I really don't want to be induced - I still have a homebirth planned!!!


----------



## sar35

aww keep us updated we're rooting for you!


----------



## jojo-m

Hope you get your home birth meg! Good luck x


----------



## sar35

meg79 said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> yooo hooo! any one left in here?
> meg how are you doing?
> 
> Still baking lol! Going into hospital this afternoon, so may have Bump by tomorrow! I am hoping that I will just be monitored and if everything is good and Bump is still happy, will be sent home. Until medically necessary, I really don't want to be induced - I still have a homebirth planned!!!Click to expand...

i see you had you lo,10lb Woah! did you get your homebirth? hope it went well, come to jj mummies and tell us all about it..congrats x


----------



## jojo-m

As Fearne is 1 today I had a look at posts leading up to labour, have to say even tho I know I won't have more babies it makes me feel oh so broody!
!! x


----------



## meg79

Awwww. What memories. 

Well... seeing as Leo is nearly one, maybe I should update lol. We never did get our homebirth, unfortunately my labour was induced, ended up with an epidural and having forceps. All well in the end but not how I wanted it. I am far more wiser and next time with the same circumstances I will put my foot down about monitoring first. 

How are all the mummies doing one year on? xx


----------



## blessed

We're doing great out here in States... I've got quite the little diva for a little girl! :)


----------



## DJ987

Sorry you didn't get the birth you wanted Meg :hugs: I know how that feels!

I can't believe all our babies are one/almost one! :shock: N had a wonderful birthday.

I am expecting baby number 2! Never imagined I would be one year on from having my first!


----------



## blessed

Congratulations!! Thats awesome news!


----------



## jojo-m

Meg the second time round is usually different so I'm sure you will have a better experience then! Thankfully the gorgeous LO is the same result however they are born! 

Naya's mum congratulations that's fab news! Happy healthy pregnancy to you! 

Blessed she is one cute little diva for sure x


----------



## blinkybaby

I forgot about this thread! LOL, it's a bit late now but I had my little boy on 23rd January 2011, he has just turned 1 and is the light of my life! Love him so much! Hope all you ladies and your babies are doing great xx


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hey ladies, just been looking round as DH and I are thinking about having number 2, think we may wait a little while but plan is to be pregnant by the end of the year!!! Forgotten how exciting it was posting on bnb when I was pregnant with Jennifer, looking forward to chatting and being reassured all over again. Any other JJ,s thinking about number 2?? Xxx

P.s Is anyone else having trouble seeing the Facebook group??? Xx


----------



## blessed

I know there are some JJ's already preggo with#2, and a few maybe trying... how exciting! (we are not one of those.... lol) The FB group is private I think?? I'm sure there is a way one of the admin's can get you on!


----------



## ~TLC~

Haha, just re-found this website on a google search of something. Haven't been here in so long I pretty much just stick to the facebook site now! I figure it's time to come back to this site now to join a NEW Due Date Club! So exciting. :happydance: Looks like I'll be joining the October Due Date Club!


----------



## blessed

Aww that's great!! Congratulations!


----------



## Lostunicorn

Congratulations tlc :) xxxxx 
Blessed, thanks hon think my fb was playing up as can see the group again now. Xxxx


----------

